# Andromedan Orbiting Operations Center (and offworld adventures)



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

_((So, the essence of this thread is as follows: Basically, Mambi's party thread got overwhelmed by an ongoing cosmic horror story, so we were asked to separate the bulk of it out from everything else.  The "headquarters" for the off-world mission operation is the starship Teutonic, which initiated its mission as a starship separate from the party building.  The ship has a few of its own facilities, a state-of-the-art infirmary being the big one given how much of the cosmic horror happened in the infirmary at the party.))

((The connection to the party thread is why this will remain named the Andromedan center, even if increasingly fewer events are happening anywhere in Andromeda.))

((Others are welcome to view the action, interact with the shipmates, play as crewmates other than the captain - most of the crew are rabbit folk, so keep that in mind - or possibly get involved in missions... but most of this will be off-ship stuff.  The starship itself is open-access unless the below notes say so, but the offworld adventures may be restricted.))_

*CURRENT STATUS OF TEUTONIC:*
_Landed on the planet Formosa, in need of repairs.  Crew providing aid to remaining Formosa citizens.

*CURRENT OFFWORLD ADVENTURES:*
Formosan Relief Effort _(open access)
_Mysterious Planet _(restricted access, ask Fluff.Boat for permission)
_Palace of Thulcan-7 _(open access)

_((Below is the original starting branch point for this whole thing.))_

"Captain Taonoui, we have an incoming message."

On the large starship, several rabbits of varying coloration monitored a large computer bank.  One of them called out to a larger female green rabbit, dressed in military attire.  The green rabbit approached the screen.

"Hmmm... a message that the High Imperator, Architects, several celestial dragons, and a number of other beings are trying to address cosmic horrors using a party near the Andromedan system as their base of operations.  And apparently they're causing too many disruptions and scaring the guests in the process?"

"Affirmative, Captain."

"Techs, please attempt to beam them on board.  They should have a proper base for these things."

The guests in question feel a pull towards the ship... with a few exceptions.

"Captain, several of them can't be reached at present.  Celestial dragons Universe (@Universe ) and Aeternus, Universe's AI companion Alpha, dragon Oliver Blackshale, and High Imperator Ahrakas (@Baron Tredegar ) are not currently at the party space."

"Patch me in to their live feeds, we'll keep an eye on them."

_((For Baron's benefit, I am going to establish that Taonoui is in fact a Temporal Lord... I just haven't established from where.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

_Establishing last known live feeds..._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "While we're waiting for Universe to come back from wherever he teleported this time..."
> 
> Oliver pondered for a second.
> 
> "There a scanner on this vessel that could give us a clue what that sleeping dragon is?"





Universe said:


> *I glowed brighter* “I am not going to help you GET OUT OF MY HEAD”





Baron Tredegar said:


> _As you close the portals on him he tried one last trick to reassert power._
> It's useless. I told you... I can read your every thought. Now... let me read your mind. No... perhaps I should say your past. You look on Furaffinity forums, yes? You like the roleplay subsection? "Party at Mambis Realm specifically?"
> I... I cant read any further! *I AM TOO WEAK! *
> _Ahrakas began firing his disrupter rifle at him as Psycho Mantis began losing control, his grip on Universe broke. The portals closed and he gave a final shriek of agony as he fell to the ground.
> Ahrakas breathed a sigh of relief. _I dont really have any idea what that guy was talking about, he did dredge up some very unpleasant memories I have tried to keep repressed though. Lets find out what are on these computers and see what him and Nataraja were so adamant on hiding.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah... you and me both on the unpleasant memories.  Once we're done here, we're going to want to suspend any further planet-hopping as I plan to meditate and see if I can't ascertain the identity of whoever sent him...."
> 
> Aeternus sighed.
> 
> ...





Baron Tredegar said:


> _You were all able to get a good look at the control room for the first time. Rows of computer desks lined the room and a central command console stood at the center. A massive window was at the end of the room and it gave a perfect view of Formosa. _The observatory might be a good place to meditate. _Ahrakas began walking over to the central console and began looking through it._
> Disable planetary hologram? _He stared in curiosity at the prompt on the computer and cautiously pressed it. Suddenly the image of Flauros shimmered away an instead of the image of a clean and pristine world being displayed, only a charred out husk of a burning and dying world remained. _





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Somehow, Aeternus knew this was the only way it could be for Formosa.  A pyromaniac like Flauros?  Nataraja claiming that the space station was a front?  And then what they just fought?  There was no way Formosa could be anything but a ruined realm.
> 
> "Find out the final moments of this realm or any weapons that could have spread this much destruction, if any of the consoles have that information."
> 
> ...





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas tapped at the computer, _I find no record of its final moments, however there appears to still be a population of 2,000 still living there. It seems that Shagohod and the "hellfire bomb" did this. I cant find any more info, the files have been wiped.
> _You suddenly heard a ragged breath in the back of the room._
> To get to Shagohods underground maintenance base... you have to go through that hidden door. There's a hidden door behind the bookcase.





Baron Tredegar said:


> _You turned around and found a barely living Psycho Mantis propped up in the corner. A pool of blood surrounded him. _
> I can read people's minds. In my lifetime I have read the pasts, presents, and futures of thousands upon thousands of men and women.
> _He tore his gasmask off to reveal a badly burned and disfigured face._
> And each mind that I peered into was stuffed with the same single object of obsession. That selfish and atavistic desire to pass on one's seed... it was enough to make me sick. Every living thing in these realities exists to mindlessly pass on their DNA. We're designed that way. And that's why there is war. But you... you are different... You're the same as us. We have no past, no future. We live in the moment. That's our only purpose. Humans weren't designed to bring each other happiness. From the moment we're thrown into this world, we're fated to bring each other nothing but pain and misery. The first person who's mind I dove into was my father's. I saw nothing but disgust and hatred for me in his heart. My mother died in childbirth... and he despised me for it... I thought my father was going to kill me.
> That's when my future disappeared. I lost my past as well. When I came to, the village was engulfed in flames...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus needed a moment to process what Psycho Mantis was saying.  Procreation as the whole basis for war?  He had to set the record straight.
> 
> "You've... managed to catch a dragon god off guard.  You managed to make me look like a weakling.  That is a rare thing in and of itself.  You underestimate the reason why there is war, however.  It has nothing to do with DNA and everything to do with dominance.  So many things in these realities believe they must be above everything else.  And when they are above... they insist on making sure no one can threaten that position.  It takes many millennia to realize that true power only comes from forgetting such a petty game, from not worrying about being on top and just worrying about being - and most beings don't have that kind of time.  I've had to be retaught the lesson more than once, and surely there will come a time where I have to learn it again.  Without a true past and future, such moments can be perceived and attained."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I sighed and shivered* “that was weird I also don’t like having people poking through my mind without permission”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

_On the Formosan space station..._


Universe said:


> *I sighed and shivered* “that was weird I also don’t like having people poking through my mind without permission”


((Aeternus)) "Nor do I, nephew.  I'm honestly impressed someone even got in to my mind."


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2022)

“Where’s Oliver” *I asked before passing out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Where’s Oliver” *I asked before passing out*


Aeternus glanced to Ahrakas.

"Universe has a real habit of passing out like this.  We have to work on that.  Also... did you feel something trying to pull at us?"

Ahrakas would get a message on his communicator.



Spoiler: From user Galactic Bunnyhop



High Imperator Ahrakas, this is Captain Taonoui of the star cruiser Teutonic.  We are following up on a signal from a party in the Andromeda sector and currently note your position in the Formosa region.  We're trying to keep innocents out of the crossfire at that party, so we're trying to get the Architects and the celestial dragons from that party onto this ship.  What is your status?



"Universe, let me see if I can reach out to Oliver...."

-----------------------

_On the Universe-7..._

"Alpha, are you feeling a strange... Alpha, can you detect Universe's presence with the ship sensors?  Aeternus is telling me Universe is in trouble, I think he needs to be beamed back aboard this ship."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Establishing last known live feeds..._


_Psycho Mantis sighs and puts his mask back on._
Other people's thoughts force their way into my mind. Before I die... I want to be by myself. I want to be left alone in my own world.  I'll open the door for you.
_He weakly waves his hand and a hidden entrance reveals itself._
If you want to find your future, go through that door. This is the first time I've ever used my power to help someone. It's strange... it feels... kind of... nice.
_You heard his breathing stop. He was dead and at peace._


Universe said:


> “Where’s Oliver” *I asked before passing out*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus glanced to Ahrakas.
> 
> "Universe has a real habit of passing out like this.  We have to work on that.  Also... did you feel something trying to pull at us?"
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas rushed over to Universe. _I have a solution. _He pulled out a flask from his belt. _I always carry an emergency stash of pure Romulan Ale. _He popped the cap and poured it down Universes throat. _This should wake him.
_He looked down at his beeping pad. _
Our status is good for now. We need emergency relief aid to Formosa ASAP.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas rushed over to Universe. _I have a solution. _He pulled out a flask from his belt. _I always carry an emergency stash of pure Romulan Ale. _He popped the cap and poured it down Universes throat. _This should wake him.
> _He looked down at his beeping pad. _
> Our status is good for now. We need emergency relief aid to Formosa ASAP.


The response came back through the communicator.

"Formosa?  We've heard some... horrible things regarding what happened under Flauros' reign.  You can fill us all in on what you've learned later, High Imperator, we're on our way."

There was a slight pause on the communicator.

"Although with that much flame... it may take time to find the ones who need aid.  Beginning our search.  If you find them before we do, please transmit their location."


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Psycho Mantis sighs and puts his mask back on._
> Other people's thoughts force their way into my mind. Before I die... I want to be by myself. I want to be left alone in my own world. I'll open the door for you.
> _He weakly waves his hand and a hidden entrance reveals itself._
> If you want to find your future, go through that door. This is the first time I've ever used my power to help someone. It's strange... it feels... kind of... nice.
> _You heard his breathing stop. He was dead and at peace._


Aeternus looked Ahrakas' way.

"It's hard having mindlinks and psychic powers.  It takes celestial dragons many centuries to learn how to shut them out."

Aeternus snorted.

"We should probably go through that door once Universe either comes to or is beamed back on his ship.  The remaining people of Formosa will still be in danger if Shagohod isn't taken care of."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Psycho Mantis sighs and puts his mask back on._
> Other people's thoughts force their way into my mind. Before I die... I want to be by myself. I want to be left alone in my own world.  I'll open the door for you.
> _He weakly waves his hand and a hidden entrance reveals itself._
> If you want to find your future, go through that door. This is the first time I've ever used my power to help someone. It's strange... it feels... kind of... nice.
> ...


*I woke up sputtering* “yuck”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I woke up sputtering* “yuck”


"Nephew, we really have to work on your stamina.  You're passing out a lot for a god."

Aeternus glanced to the opened hidden passage.

"Oliver is apparently outside the known universe.  If you want him here... let's make sure we have full atmosphere first.  He's not one of us - I don't know if he can even do the portal thing."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nephew, we really have to work on your stamina.  You're passing out a lot for a god."
> 
> Aeternus glanced to the opened hidden passage.
> 
> "Oliver is apparently outside the known universe.  If you want him here... let's make sure we have full atmosphere first.  He's not one of us - I don't know if he can even do the portal thing."


“My stamina is fine I just haven’t gotten much sleep”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((This is all from the party thread to provide context for this post.))_
> 
> From the infirmary portal, a green rabbit in military attire emerged.
> 
> ...


_Meanwhile, on the Teutonic..._

The five otters emerged from the portal into a meeting room.

"Yeah, things are getting intense."

"Probably should be keeping the locals out of some of our business."

"We have a hideout now, let's put it to use."

"It could use a few amenities..."

"Let's not worry about that right now."

"Remember, we still have those five prophecies before things really can get going."

"Which five?"

"You mean like the windstorm the orange-red fox will eventually report on?  I'm wondering what we'll learn that the locals already know."

"And how Dad's eventually getting his brain scan done at that party, at which point we need to tell Universe and let them have another heart-to-heart."

"We'll have to go back to the party at some point for their dance competition."

"There was also someone there who will think they're possessed and just turn out to be astrally projecting."

"And Ahrakas' capture of two Convergence-aligned Temporal Lords.  One of us will have to go back to the party briefly to handle matters related to that.  And possibly relieve someone of their duty."

"And once all that happens, the pool at that party space will have some answers for us if we meditate in it."

"So now we know the score.  Let's wait for the others."

The otters eagerly watched to see if Solaris (@Universe ) and the other dragon gods followed through the same portal.


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

*Solaris and his two brothers followed by Sol Nebula and Kronos and a new dark blue and green dragon named Neptune*


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

“hello I am Neptune celestial god of the sea”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris and his two brothers followed by Sol Nebula and Kronos and a new dark blue and green dragon named Neptune*


"Looks like we're all here."

"Yeah, what we get into tends to scare other beings at times."

"We can strategize and work towards protecting reality to our heart's content up here."

"Say, who's-"



Universe said:


> “hello I am Neptune celestial god of the sea”


"God of the... oh!  Greetings, Neptune."

"Right, our pairings!  Creation and Destruction, Life and Death, Mischief and Knowledge, Gates and Magic, Sea and Land, Truth and Echoes."

"Or rather, Truth and our substitute for Echoes.  That guy will be around eventually."

"Glad to have you in our circle, Neptune."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus glanced to Ahrakas.
> 
> "Universe has a real habit of passing out like this.  We have to work on that.  Also... did you feel something trying to pull at us?"
> 
> ...


“negative he’s fine but I’m locking onto his coordinates now”


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like we're all here."
> 
> "Yeah, what we get into tends to scare other beings at times."
> 
> ...


“glad to be here greetings fair king” “Neptune we’ve talked about this”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The response came back through the communicator.
> 
> "Formosa?  We've heard some... horrible things regarding what happened under Flauros' reign.  You can fill us all in on what you've learned later, High Imperator, we're on our way."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I woke up sputtering* “yuck”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nephew, we really have to work on your stamina.  You're passing out a lot for a god."
> 
> Aeternus glanced to the opened hidden passage.
> 
> "Oliver is apparently outside the known universe.  If you want him here... let's make sure we have full atmosphere first.  He's not one of us - I don't know if he can even do the portal thing."





Universe said:


> “My stamina is fine I just haven’t gotten much sleep”


Universe, you should probably get to the space station and get some rest, youve been through a lot. You think you can still open portals?

_Ahrakas walked over to where the body of Psycho Mantis laid. _I would say its a good thing hes dead. The information he got from our minds would have been highly dangerous. I still have no clue why he was blabbering about computers and "furaffinities". 
Aeternus, you ready to stop this Shagohod and its Hellfire bomb?


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Universe, you should probably get to the space station and get some rest, youve been through a lot. You think you can still open portals?
> 
> _Ahrakas walked over to where the body of Psycho Mantis laid. _I would say its a good thing hes dead. The information he got from our minds would have been highly dangerous. I still have no clue why he was blabbering about computers and "furaffinities".
> Aeternus, you ready to stop this Shagohod and its Hellfire bomb?


“I think so”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Universe, you should probably get to the space station and get some rest, youve been through a lot. You think you can still open portals?
> 
> _Ahrakas walked over to where the body of Psycho Mantis laid. _I would say its a good thing hes dead. The information he got from our minds would have been highly dangerous. I still have no clue why he was blabbering about computers and "furaffinities".
> Aeternus, you ready to stop this Shagohod and its Hellfire bomb?


"Ready as I'll ever be.  I had heard nonsense like what he was spewing before, but the exact ramblings were a new one."

Aeternus looked at Universe.

"I have to agree with the High Imperator.  You've been through so much.  You should go back to either your own ship, or go to the Teutonic where there's a bunch of other dragons gathering, and sleep it off a while."

Aeternus leaned in a bit closer.

"Is something going on outside the known universe?  I'm trying to figure out why Oliver is there of all places."


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ready as I'll ever be.  I had heard nonsense like what he was spewing before, but the exact ramblings were a new one."
> 
> Aeternus looked at Universe.
> 
> ...


“Kronos is getting his energy drained saw a giant sleeping dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Kronos is getting his energy drained saw a giant sleeping dragon”


"WELL.  That... ummm... yeah, definitely go deal with that."

Aeternus looked to Ahrakas.

"I stick with you on the Shagohod mission, but having the god of time get drained is _very bad.  _Universe actually needs to deal with that."

Aeternus turned back to Universe.

"I think the Architects might be on the Teutonic right now - think one of them would be able to help you out?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

“Ow my back” *I yelped as I opened a portal to the satellite and crawled through*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ow my back” *I yelped as I opened a portal to the satellite and crawled through*


_On the Teutonic..._

The arrival on the satellite ship caught a bunch of the rabbit crew off guard.  "An injured dragon?!?"

"Relax, people... it's just Universe.  Dragons, please assist, even if it's just Sol shining."

Pavlin immediately went to heal Universe's body with his sun energy.

"Universe... please fill us in on what's going on."

"And do you know where Oliver went?  Something bad may happen to him soon unless we address it."
--------------------------------
_On the Universe-7...._

"Nothing about this sleeping dragon, Alpha?"

Oliver pondered the giant beast.  Mainly focusing on how something that big could just sleep without air.  Was this another celestial?

He could almost feel an element coming to him.  He twitched a bit.

"Alpha... my body feels strangely tingly...."

It was a case of some kind of overload, that much a casual scan could reveal.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "WELL.  That... ummm... yeah, definitely go deal with that."
> 
> Aeternus looked to Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


_Together the both of you head down the corridor until you come across a massive loading bay. In its center was a modified Shagohod, it had been upgraded with a vacuum seal and jet engines for space travel. Sitting in open gunnery turrent next to the anti aircraft gun was a figure Aeternus recognized as Vulcan Raven. He haad a hologram of a figure before him. The figure was wearing pure black eastern style armor with massive horns curving down from his helmet. He was giving orders to Vulcan Raven._
Psycho Mantis has been killed. I need you to start the space stations self destruct sequence. Then I need you to take Shagohod to Formosa, use its Hellfire compliment to destroy what remains, there can be no witnesses remaining. We got what we needed from there. 
I have already evacuated myself from the planet, after you are done rendezvous with me and Lucifer at Project Lazarus. 
_His image shimmered away only for Vulcan Raven to see the two of you._
*!*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Together the both of you head down the corridor until you come across a massive loading bay. In its center was a modified Shagohod, it had been upgraded with a vacuum seal and jet engines for space travel. Sitting in open gunnery turrent next to the anti aircraft gun was a figure Aeternus recognized as Vulcan Raven. He haad a hologram of a figure before him. The figure was wearing pure black eastern style armor with massive horns curving down from his helmet. He was giving orders to Vulcan Raven._
> Psycho Mantis has been killed. I need you to start the space stations self destruct sequence. Then I need you to take Shagohod to Formosa, use its Hellfire compliment to destroy what remains, there can be no witnesses remaining. We got what we needed from there.
> I have already evacuated myself from the planet, after you are done rendezvous with me and Lucifer at Project Lazarus.
> _His image shimmered away only for Vulcan Raven to see the two of you._
> *!*


Aeternus sent a telepathic message to Ahrakas.

_"Looks like we made the right choice.  Armored guy must have been Khamul.  If you know anything about this Project Lazarus already, I'm interested in listening - I don't think I'll be in the mood for interrogation here.  His throwing arm is more of a danger than his gunplay, but taking cover might not help against the guns."_

He sent a second message to Solaris and the Architects.

_"It appears Lucifer lives.  Project Lazarus, do any of you know about it?"_

Aeternus then addressed Vulcan Raven.

"Remember me?  You should.  Even if I got vengeance last time, I'm still quite mad about you killing the God of Vigilance.  He was like a father to me.  By the way, you're too late on leaving no witnesses - we transmitted distress messages about Formosa the instant we found out what happened, and I just sent word to my allies about Project Lazarus.  With your telepath gone, you have no possibility of stopping us from uncovering and stopping you and your master's scheme."

Aeternus snorted, setting up one of his mini-portals to use as a shield and putting a second one above Vulcan Raven.

"The Wheel will continue to turn.  Glory to the Architects."
--------------------
_On the Teutonic...._

"....why... that son of a...."

"Project Lazarus?!?  Ship captain, we need Hortense and Hayagriva on board, stat!"

"If you can't find a Hortense, pull Ah-Muzen-Cab!"

"They were paying more attention during that briefing than we were!"

"Solaris, Oliver needs to be pulled here, RIGHT NOW!  His planet's in immediate danger!  Captain, whatever mission Universe was on, I need you to spare two crewmates to substitute for Oliver."

Captain Taonoui shook her head.  "Not crewmates.  There were two twins who worked with the Corsair fleet out in Rukbat.  First Mate, send a message, tell them their commission has been reactivated."


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the Teutonic..._
> 
> The arrival on the satellite ship caught a bunch of the rabbit crew off guard.  "An injured dragon?!?"
> 
> ...


*Alpha activated the wormhole drive to my current location*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 27, 2022)

(Baron pls lmk if this is not the correct thread lol)
*Sapphira, Zadkiel, and Radio stepped through the portal. The airwas thick with the stench of decay. They were in a cavern...*
*radio knelt down and felt the ground. It was mostly pebbles, no sand, no dirt, no mud.*
"We are close... this is a pathway that leads to the fortress. Come. Do not tarry. We cannot stay here long. There are creatures that have existed long before us and have no allegiance. Beings who would attempt to snuff us out. Follow me."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus sent a telepathic message to Ahrakas.
> 
> _"Looks like we made the right choice.  Armored guy must have been Khamul.  If you know anything about this Project Lazarus already, I'm interested in listening - I don't think I'll be in the mood for interrogation here.  His throwing arm is more of a danger than his gunplay, but taking cover might not help against the guns."_
> 
> ...


I guess I will have to kill them too.
_Shagohod launched two surface to air missiles in your direction. Then to your surprise, with the power of its new jet engines, Shagohod *jumped *towards your position and unloaded its machine gun fire at the two of you._


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> (Baron pls lmk if this is not the correct thread lol)
> *Sapphira, Zadkiel, and Radio stepped through the portal. The airwas thick with the stench of decay. They were in a cavern...*
> *radio knelt down and felt the ground. It was mostly pebbles, no sand, no dirt, no mud.*
> "We are close... this is a pathway that leads to the fortress. Come. Do not tarry. We cannot stay here long. There are creatures that have existed long before us and have no allegiance. Beings who would attempt to snuff us out. Follow me."


_Sapphira covered her mouth in a attempt to stop breathing the noxious air. Zadkiel surveyed the area, something felt off to him but he shrugged it off, it was only a distant memory of drums. Zadkiel spoke, _I follow you hopefully the fortress is more pleasant than this place. Let us hurry I think Sapphira is going to vomit if we linger too long. 
_The two followed behind Radio towards the fortress._


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess I will have to kill them too.
> _Shagohod launched two surface to air missiles in your direction. Then to your surprise, with the power of its new jet engines, Shagohod *jumped *towards your position and unloaded its machine gun fire at the two of you._
> 
> _Sapphira covered her mouth in a attempt to stop breathing the noxious air. Zadkiel surveyed the area, something felt off to him but he shrugged it off, it was only a distant memory of drums. Zadkiel spoke, _I follow you hopefully the fortress is more pleasant than this place. Let us hurry I think Sapphira is going to vomit if we linger too long.
> _The two followed behind Radio towards the fortress._


*Radio nodded. The fortress loomed over the travelers as they came upon it. Its massive black doors opened to receive them*
"Welcome my friends, to my master's layer."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 27, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *Radio nodded. The fortress loomed over the travelers as they came upon it. Its massive black doors opened to receive them*
> "Welcome my friends, to my master's layer."


_Sapphira stood in awe at the massive doors as you all entered. Zadkiel seemed a bit indifferent. _So tell me how long has your lord ruled here? Has he brought peace and prosperity to your world?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> (Baron pls lmk if this is not the correct thread lol)


_((Yeah, my fault, I should have specified and may edit the OP to clarify.  This is really for anything that started at the party and went off-world, not just for what the three of us had gotten involved in.  Yours started at the party so I'm cool with it.))_



Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess I will have to kill them too.
> _Shagohod launched two surface to air missiles in your direction. Then to your surprise, with the power of its new jet engines, Shagohod *jumped *towards your position and unloaded its machine gun fire at the two of you._


The surface to air missiles were an easy enough issue to deal with.  Two quick blasts, even ones with the relative weakness of Aeternus's shots, were enough to disable their warheads.  After all, Aeternus was still shooting dragon god blasts and those were well above standard caliber and power.

When the giant tank went to ram, however, Aeternus only had enough time to warp Ahrakas out of the way of the contraption and roll.  He barely got out of the way, raised his portal shield to block the machine gun fire...

This time the shield held and his core was protected - his head, arms, legs, torso... but the shield he had made in his haste was too small to protect the wings and he couldn't pull them in fast enough.  The shots didn't harm his astral body, but his physical wings were definitely not going to be any use for flight after taking a machine gun barrage.

In the stress of having two of his limbs torn up, he roared... and he seemed to have holographic afterimages following his moves.  He tried to send a telepathic message to Ahrakas... but it distorted into two.

_"Find *Detach *some *the *explosives *backend* and *it has* shoot the *the main* screw treads *armaments!*"_

Aeternus was stuck on the defensive for this one.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sapphira stood in awe at the massive doors as you all entered. Zadkiel seemed a bit indifferent. _So tell me how long has your lord ruled here? Has he brought peace and prosperity to your world?


Through fire and death,yes. Peace has reigned here for countless ages under the rule of Balsennis.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha activated the wormhole drive to my current location*


The ship made its way to where the Teutonic was.

--------
_On board the Teutonic...._

A crewmate pointed to the viewscreen.  "Captain, we have another ship in our vicinity."

The green rabbit reached for the ship radio, addressing the Universe-7.  "This is Taonoui, the captain of the Teutonic.  State your intentions."


----------



## Universe (Jun 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The ship made its way to where the Teutonic was.
> 
> --------
> _On board the Teutonic...._
> ...


“That’s my ship”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That’s my ship”


"Understood."

The green rabbit returned to the ship radio, the message clear to Alpha.

"You are clear to dock or portal-link with the Teutonic.  It is my understanding you have injured on board, please bring them to the infirmary.  Crew will be there to assist if necessary.  Architects, Solaris, please take Universe to the infirmary as well."

The kids tried, but honestly?  There's no way five otters at their size are lifting Universe.

-------------------

On the Universe-7, Oliver started to double over in pain.

"Uhhh.... I don't feel so good...."

-------------------

"Keep the comm line open, Taonoui!  I can feel it!  Oliver is hurting badly!"

"Understood."

"Can you pinpoint his energy on board that ship?"

"....there!  And I'm pretty sure Alpha's on board too!  Lunaris, please take over for healing Universe, we need to save Oliver, pronto!  Alpha, he may change a bit, do not be alarmed!"

Kurt held a green crystal and the otters gathered.  They began chanting in Draconic, Kurt taking the lead.

_"<A summoned stone, to calm the heart, and pull the threads that trap the soul...>"_

Oliver started to feel rather sedate.  A shell of energy began forming around him.

_"<This child we save from falling apart, his power grown beyond control...>"_

The kobold curled up.  The energy continued to grow.

_"<His path a dragon's work of art, an energy that makes him whole...>"_

The energy had completely encapsulated the half-asleep kobold.  It started to attain a harder form.

_"<One shall to his core impart, and guide him to his cosmic role!>"_

The energy had solidified into a fairly large, iridescent opal egg.  The crystal in Kurt's hand no longer glowed, being drained of energy.

"Interesting color choice."

"It's his connection to the Wasat Prisma that did that, not us."

"Alright, we've contained his energy so he can't be harmed by his own burgeoning power.  With the help of the crystal's energy, he should not lose any of his memories.  He's in stasis right now.  Alpha, that opal egg is safe for you or the crew to carry in to the ship's infirmary.  Solaris... this is your chance to decide if you want another celestial dragon.  If you do, reach into Oliver's mind once Alpha brings the egg in here.  Speak calmly and soothingly to him.  You'll know what to do from there."

All things considered, the opal egg would turn out to be lighter than Oliver was.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Yeah, my fault, I should have specified and may edit the OP to clarify.  This is really for anything that started at the party and went off-world, not just for what the three of us had gotten involved in.  Yours started at the party so I'm cool with it.))_
> 
> 
> The surface to air missiles were an easy enough issue to deal with.  Two quick blasts, even ones with the relative weakness of Aeternus's shots, were enough to disable their warheads.  After all, Aeternus was still shooting dragon god blasts and those were well above standard caliber and power.
> ...


_Ahrakas got to his feet and tried to make sense of his surroundings. He faintly heard Aeternus give him telepathic commands. He looked to his side and found an intact Warthog to the side. He ran over to it, and after quickly finding the keys raced it towards Aeternus's position. 
He arrived just in time to see Vulcan Raven launch a flare in the air. Suddenly the flare caused the area to be filled with pink dust. He drove past Aeternus, grabbed him, and put him in the drivers seat as he revved the Warthog into high gear._
That was an anti magic flare. Lucifer banned anti magic weapons because they interfere with Temporal Lords and other entities abilities to use our abilities. 
Do you still have the capabilities to man that turrent? 
_As soon as Ahrakas said that Shagohod burst into the adjacent hallway and Vulcan Raven began unleashing his machine gun fire._


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> Through fire and death,yes. Peace has reigned here for countless ages under the rule of Balsennis.


_Zadkiel raised his eyes in interest. _Peace through violence, eh? That means he is either a great leader or a tyrant. I look forward to seeing your leader and seeing what kind of man he is.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas got to his feet and tried to make sense of his surroundings. He faintly heard Aeternus give him telepathic commands. He looked to his side and found an intact Warthog to the side. He ran over to it, and after quickly finding the keys raced it towards Aeternus's position.
> He arrived just in time to see Vulcan Raven launch a flare in the air. Suddenly the flare caused the area to be filled with pink dust. He drove past Aeternus, grabbed him, and put him in the drivers seat as he revved the Warthog into high gear._
> That was an anti magic flare. Lucifer banned anti magic weapons because they interfere with Temporal Lords and other entities abilities to use our abilities.
> Do you still have the capabilities to man that turrent?
> _As soon as Ahrakas said that Shagohod burst into the adjacent hallway and Vulcan Raven began unleashing his machine gun fire._


"I do.  He only barred my mind-split power."

Aeternus' mind had shunted back into itself with the presence of the flare.  He started manning the gun, his target being either the machine guns or the odd screw-shaped treads.... or Vulcan Raven himself if he could draw a bead.

"Lucifer banned anti-magic, huh?  He's a hypocrite and I consider that law invalid when I see one of his weapons deployed like this.  Besides, shouldn't the Temporal Lords use their powers in their off-time to prep, rather than relying on them in a fight?"

Aeternus' wings bled teal and purple as he continued to shoot.

"You might want to talk to Cooper and Dural when we're done here.  Cooper's got anti-magic stench and Dural's told me about some of his people using anti-magic shackles to save the lives of people who got infused with magic despite not being compatible.  Apparently incompatible people go nuclear when magic's put in them."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I do.  He only barred my mind-split power."
> 
> Aeternus' mind had shunted back into itself with the presence of the flare.  He started manning the gun, his target being either the machine guns or the odd screw-shaped treads.... or Vulcan Raven himself if he could draw a bead.
> 
> ...


He probably banned them so he could confiscate them and have a stockpile of weapons for his little stunt. 
_Ahrakas swerved as Shagohod launched another missile at them. Vulcan Raven machine gun started glowing dangerously orange and he ceased firing the AA gun. _
His gun has overheated! Nows your chance to give him hell!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He probably banned them so he could confiscate them and have a stockpile of weapons for his little stunt.
> _Ahrakas swerved as Shagohod launched another missile at them. Vulcan Raven machine gun started glowing dangerously orange and he ceased firing the AA gun. _
> His gun has overheated! Nows your chance to give him hell!


"Probably."

Aeternus swerved the gun to make sure the missile got shot down.

"Funny thing about anti-magic... for reasons I can't explain, most of a dragon god's core powers aren't stopped by it."

After ensuring the missile was downed, Aeternus unloaded the turret gun on Vulcan Raven.

"Unfortunately instead of stopping my barrier walls outright, it works like acid on them and I couldn't risk it with the caliber of his bullets.  The mind-split is not a core power in the same way.  He'd have had a better shot at killing me if he'd have let me do the mind-split."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood."
> 
> The green rabbit returned to the ship radio, the message clear to Alpha.
> 
> ...


*Alpha docks the Universe 7 and brings Oliver’s egg inside* “son don’t be alarmed it’s me Solaris your father and creator I will guide you and nurture you as you are now one of us”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

*Lunaris snaps his fingers and heals me*


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

*I was glowing and as I was glowing Time seemed to had stopped because time and light were connected* “What the ok this is kind of new and cool”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

“Can anyone hear me?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Probably."
> 
> Aeternus swerved the gun to make sure the missile got shot down.
> 
> ...


_There was a small explosion as your turrent hit Vulcan Raven and the AA gun. Unfortunately it seems that Vulcan Ravens death triggered Shagods Hellfire missile to have a launch countdown. If that thing exploded it would take Aeternus, Ahrakas, and the space station with it. The debris from the space station would most likely destroy what was left of the planet. 
Also unfortunately for the two of you it seems that Shagohod is now being controlled by an AI failsafe and just launched another machine gun barrage at the two of you._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was glowing and as I was glowing Time seemed to had stopped because time and light were connected* “What the ok this is kind of new and cool”





Universe said:


> “Can anyone hear me?”


"Maybe me and Kronos."

Naturally, the only response he got was from a certain otter with heart patterns that was now starting to reek.  He looked like he was moving _slightly_ slower than Universe, but overall the time stop basically had no effect on Cooper.

"This is becoming much easier for me than it was back when you did this at the pool."



Universe said:


> *Alpha docks the Universe 7 and brings Oliver’s egg inside* “son don’t be alarmed it’s me Solaris your father and creator I will guide you and nurture you as you are now one of us”


Solaris could feel Oliver's presence as... regressed, in a lot of ways.  Whatever had happened before the Architects sealed his body in the egg, his spiritual form had deteriorated.

Solaris' words, however, allowed the form to slowly retake shape.

_"One of you... you mean... is this an Ascension?  I was told about them as a child... a servitor gaining a more powerful form... but... I did not imagine the risks..."_

Oliver's form inside the egg seemed to reassume that of the winged kobold he had been... with a few changes.  Instead of a mere prismatic sheen, his scales were now iridescent opal.

_"I don't know how you knew I needed assistance... but thanks.  It seems... I was meant to ascend all the way.  Solaris... is my body supposed to feel... completely ethereal....?"_

Parts of Oliver's body were developing a second color of scales due to Solaris' influence.  What color were they?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _There was a small explosion as your turrent hit Vulcan Raven and the AA gun. Unfortunately it seems that Vulcan Ravens death triggered Shagods Hellfire missile to have a launch countdown. If that thing exploded it would take Aeternus, Ahrakas, and the space station with it. The debris from the space station would most likely destroy what was left of the planet.
> Also unfortunately for the two of you it seems that Shagohod is now being controlled by an AI failsafe and just launched another machine gun barrage at the two of you._


"Well, that's one down.  But we have a problem."

Aeternus had a worried look on his face as he tried to use the turret gun to shoot out the machine guns.  He needed to buy some breathing room and destroying the guns were all he could consider at the moment.

"There's still the issue of the main armament in the back.  We might want to stop it quick.  Unfortunately, this stupid mist means my portals still don't have full power and with this machine gun firing I can't focus on putting a portal in the right spot.  Any ideas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, that's one down.  But we have a problem."
> 
> Aeternus had a worried look on his face as he tried to use the turret gun to shoot out the machine guns.  He needed to buy some breathing room and destroying the guns were all he could consider at the moment.
> 
> "There's still the issue of the main armament in the back.  We might want to stop it quick.  Unfortunately, this stupid mist means my portals still don't have full power and with this machine gun firing I can't focus on putting a portal in the right spot.  Any ideas?"


_Up ahead Ahrakas could see a sketchy ramp that the debris had formed. _I have a really, really terrible idea. 
Hold on, Im getting us onto that thing.
_He revved the warthog to full speed and made the jump._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Up ahead Ahrakas could see a sketchy ramp that the debris had formed. _I have a really, really terrible idea.
> Hold on, Im getting us onto that thing.
> _He revved the warthog to full speed and made the jump._


Once the Warthog made it onto Shagohod, Aeternus started looking for a panel or something he could pry off in order to find a panel that would let him shut off the Hellfire armaments.  He eventually found something.

"....oh great... one of THESE...."

There were five different circuit modules that, if all were disarmed, would stop the launch.  Aeternus studied them quickly.

"I see wires... a keypad with strange symbols... a blinking light with a frequency... a set of letter wheels..... oh no no no, not THIS stupid homonyms contraption!  I HATE these things!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Maybe me and Kronos."
> 
> Naturally, the only response he got was from a certain otter with heart patterns that was now starting to reek.  He looked like he was moving _slightly_ slower than Universe, but overall the time stop basically had no effect on Cooper.
> 
> ...


*They were turquoise like the gem* “oh I’m not trying to this time I think they are a secondary powers to my light powers”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Once the Warthog made it onto Shagohod, Aeternus started looking for a panel or something he could pry off in order to find a panel that would let him shut off the Hellfire armaments.  He eventually found something.
> 
> "....oh great... one of THESE...."
> 
> ...


*A green and white dragon shows up his name was cerebrus god of knowledge* cerebrus:”Need some knowledge?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Maybe me and Kronos."
> 
> Naturally, the only response he got was from a certain otter with heart patterns that was now starting to reek.  He looked like he was moving _slightly_ slower than Universe, but overall the time stop basically had no effect on Cooper.
> 
> ...


“yes you are now a Celestial dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *A green and white dragon shows up his name was cerebrus god of knowledge* cerebrus:”Need some knowledge?”


Aeternus was flabbergasted.  How, exactly, had another dragon god gotten through the anti-magic mist when he was the gate master and even his gates had trouble?

Then it occurred to him.  This was Cerebrus.  Cerebrus must have homed in on his previous telepathic signals' location and followed him at a run.  Winding paths would likely be little trouble for the god of knowledge... and fitness manuals would probably be part of the guy's study too.  Geometry and physics to know how to get on the back of a tank as well.  It would certainly explain how he only managed to show up in the nick of time.

"Your timing could not have been better.  AI and bomb manuals would be within your domain.  It'd probably be child's play for you to know where the means of controlling the AI is on board this thing.  Disable the AI of the Shagohod first, I can't concentrate on this disarm while it's jostling about and we need to stay steady for bomb defusing."


----------



## Universe (Jun 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus was flabbergasted.  How, exactly, had another dragon god gotten through the anti-magic mist when he was the gate master and even his gates had trouble?
> 
> Then it occurred to him.  This was Cerebrus.  Cerebrus must have homed in on his previous telepathic signals' location and followed him at a run.  Winding paths would likely be little trouble for the god of knowledge... and fitness manuals would probably be part of the guy's study too.  Geometry and physics to know how to get on the back of a tank as well.  It would certainly explain how he only managed to show up in the nick of time.
> 
> "Your timing could not have been better.  AI and bomb manuals would be within your domain.  It'd probably be child's play for you to know where the means of controlling the AI is on board this thing.  Disable the AI of the Shagohod first, I can't concentrate on this disarm while it's jostling about and we need to stay steady for bomb defusing."


*He looks at the AI and disables it with ease* Cerebrus:”Done give me something harder”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *They were turquoise like the gem* “oh I’m not trying to this time I think they are a secondary powers to my light powers”


"Interesting.  A connection between time and light, huh?  You still want to be careful not to overdo it even if it is secondary."


Universe said:


> “yes you are now a Celestial dragon”


"This is... quite an experience.  I remember the way you described celestial dragons to Aurora... let me see if I can construct a body..."

Oliver attempted to will his body into taking physical form within the egg.  It'd be a tight enough fit that he might actually crack the egg in the process, but a physical form is generally much better for interacting with the world anyways.

It was time for him to emerge.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Interesting.  A connection between time and light, huh?  You still want to be careful not to overdo it even if it is secondary."
> 
> "This is... quite an experience.  I remember the way you described celestial dragons to Aurora... let me see if I can construct a body..."
> 
> ...


*Solaris smiles sadly*


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

*I stopped glowing and time went back to normal they then realized Neptune was standing right there and his scale colors were aquamarine the gem of the sea*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas got to his feet and tried to make sense of his surroundings. He faintly heard Aeternus give him telepathic commands. He looked to his side and found an intact Warthog to the side. He ran over to it, and after quickly finding the keys raced it towards Aeternus's position.
> He arrived just in time to see Vulcan Raven launch a flare in the air. Suddenly the flare caused the area to be filled with pink dust. He drove past Aeternus, grabbed him, and put him in the drivers seat as he revved the Warthog into high gear._
> That was an anti magic flare. Lucifer banned anti magic weapons because they interfere with Temporal Lords and other entities abilities to use our abilities.
> Do you still have the capabilities to man that turrent?
> ...


"The Dark Lord has ruled with impunity since before our records were even created. His armies conquered all before him. Now our world is a desolate waste, the cornerstone on which he shall build his empire."
*we approach a figure clad in battle armor atop a throne I'm the keep of the mighty fortress.*
"I have come, Sihkethelon The Great, my master for all eternity. My lord, I bring friends who wish to treat with you and the Dark Lord."
"Bow" *i whisper*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Once the Warthog made it onto Shagohod, Aeternus started looking for a panel or something he could pry off in order to find a panel that would let him shut off the Hellfire armaments.  He eventually found something.
> 
> "....oh great... one of THESE...."
> 
> ...


If it is of any assistance I speak a wide variety of Earth languages stretching from Quenya to Tuvan. Perhaps this knowledge may be of some assistance.


Universe said:


> *A green and white dragon shows up his name was cerebrus god of knowledge* cerebrus:”Need some knowledge?”


How convenient. You dragons really get around. Pleased to receive your assistance.


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "The Dark Lord has ruled with impunity since before our records were even created. His armies conquered all before him. Now our world is a desolate waste, the cornerstone on which he shall build his empire."
> *we approach a figure clad in battle armor atop a throne I'm the keep of the mighty fortress.*
> "I have come, Sihkethelon The Great, my master for all eternity. My lord, I bring friends who wish to treat with you and the Dark Lord."
> "Bow" *i whisper*


_Zadkiel and Sapphira graciously bowed. _Me and my assistant Sapphira are truly honored to be in your presence O great one. We humbly ask that we speak with your master.


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

*Cerebrus had disabled the AI with ease as he had invented them*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He looks at the AI and disables it with ease* Cerebrus:”Done give me something harder”





Universe said:


> *Cerebrus had disabled the AI with ease as he had invented them^





Baron Tredegar said:


> If it is of any assistance I speak a wide variety of Earth languages stretching from Quenya to Tuvan. Perhaps this knowledge may be of some assistance.





Baron Tredegar said:


> How convenient. You dragons really get around. Pleased to receive your assistance.


"It will help immensely.  Cerebrus, it's a K-tane 241 detonator being used to control the launch.  Of the five modules, I already got the password... one..."

Aeternus wobbled a little.  One of the five lights on the detonator, the one on the letter wheel module, was green - the word "world" spelled out on the wheels.

"...is it just me or..."

Anyone looking would realize Aeternus had quite a few more wounds than just the shredded wings.  Mostly getting clipped by bullets in a shallow way, but they led to him bleeding pretty badly.  Aeternus suddenly noticed the wounds on his arms, and a bit of blood dripped into his eye from a shallow cut on his head.

"Ahrakas... I need you to take over as defuser...  Call out the bomb details... to Cerebrus, you two can work together... to defuse this...  my sight is... blurring too much... to see clearly..."

Aeternus staggered back to give Ahrakas some room.  He was looking like he was dizzy.

"...I think the blinking light one.... is Morse code...."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stopped glowing and time went back to normal they then realized Neptune was standing right there and his scale colors were aquamarine the gem of the sea*


"My apologies, Neptune, we've been following crisis after crisis.  It kind of gave us little time to think."

"Which is kind of sad as you provided one of the most important things given our current forms."

"In fact this whole thing started when Kurt and I tried to go for a swim at a party."

"We kind of got dragged into a crisis at that pool and it's been nonstop chaos since."

"Maybe we can actually get some peace on this ship."



> *Solaris smiles sadly*


Oliver emerged from the egg.  He tested his teeth on the eggshell before fully climbing out - a habit of just-hatching kobolds.  Despite Oliver still retaining the size of his winged kobold form, Solaris knew Oliver looked a bit more regal than a winged kobold on account of his new celestial dragon nature.... but this was the first time the Architects saw Oliver in his opal-and-turquoise glory.

"Welcome to your new life, kid.  How do you feel?"

"It's an honor, for sure."

Oliver went to hug Solaris... his head was probably at Solaris' waist level so it was more like hugging a leg.  How tall was he compared to Sol?



A green rabbit and a red rabbit entered the spot where the dragons and otters were meeting.  Both wore very slim power armor, styled to match their natural fur, and had blasters at their hips.  The green one had a carrot in his mouth as if it were a cigar.  He took the carrot out.

"Okay, which of you is Universe?"

"Because we're supposed to help you with a mission apparently."

"Jackson and Saxon Buckshot, ace pilots and gunners of the Botein region, at your service."

"Just let us know where we need to be."


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "My apologies, Neptune, we've been following crisis after crisis.  It kind of gave us little time to think."
> 
> "Which is kind of sad as you provided one of the most important things given our current forms."
> 
> ...


*I flinched*


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It will help immensely.  Cerebrus, it's a K-tane 241 detonator being used to control the launch.  Of the five modules, I already got the password... one..."
> 
> Aeternus wobbled a little.  One of the five lights on the detonator, the one on the letter wheel module, was green - the word "world" spelled out on the wheels.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”Should I contact Lunaris?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

*Solaris giggles and hugs him back* “hello little one”


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It will help immensely.  Cerebrus, it's a K-tane 241 detonator being used to control the launch.  Of the five modules, I already got the password... one..."
> 
> Aeternus wobbled a little.  One of the five lights on the detonator, the one on the letter wheel module, was green - the word "world" spelled out on the wheels.
> 
> ...


*Cerebrus figured out the Morse code effortlessly*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Should I contact Lunaris?”


"Not until... the bomb is defused.  That... takes priority...."

Aeternus sat down and glanced around in his woozy state.

"It's a... Hellfire bomb.... it'll destroy... station and planet... if it detonates...."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I flinched*


Jackson, the green rabbit, shrugged and addressed Universe.

"Lord Taonoui wasn't clear on what your mission was, only that she was certain it was vital."

"This isn't going to be one of those dragons-only kinds of deals, is it?"

"We fought amphibian armies with the Corsairs in Rukbat, and we were part of the most successful strike team when a turtle army with alpha and omega symbols attacked our home.  Trust me, we're ready for whatever your mission throws at us."

"Even psychological.  Those toad deployer units still leave mental scars on a lot of our people, but not the Buckshots."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It will help immensely.  Cerebrus, it's a K-tane 241 detonator being used to control the launch.  Of the five modules, I already got the password... one..."
> 
> Aeternus wobbled a little.  One of the five lights on the detonator, the one on the letter wheel module, was green - the word "world" spelled out on the wheels.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Cerebrus figured out the Morse code effortlessly*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not until... the bomb is defused.  That... takes priority...."
> 
> Aeternus sat down and glanced around in his woozy state.
> 
> "It's a... Hellfire bomb.... it'll destroy... station and planet... if it detonates...."


_Ahrakas stared at the controls for a minute. _That homonym cipher. I know the answers to it. He input a series of names and domains into the controls.
These names, they are all Temporal Lords who died in the Dawn War fighting the Celestial Dragons, one of whom was my father. 
I think that should do it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stared at the controls for a minute. _That homonym cipher. I know the answers to it. He input a series of names and domains into the controls.
> These names, they are all Temporal Lords who died in the Dawn War fighting the Celestial Dragons, one of whom was my father.
> I think that should do it.


Between Ahrakas's actions and Cerebrus's knowledge, they were able to get the remaining modules for the Hellfire munitions' detonator disarmed.

All was quiet.

"And to think... here we are.... side by side now... just what happened that... led to a truce....?"

A message came up on Ahrakas' communicator.



Spoiler: From user Galactic Bunnyhop



High Imperator, we found them!  We found the survivors!  How are things up there?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Between Ahrakas's actions and Cerebrus's knowledge, they were able to get the remaining modules for the Hellfire munitions' detonator disarmed.
> 
> All was quiet.
> 
> ...


We thought we won the war, know we know that you all went into hiding. I was there in the final battle, I wish I could have saved him. _He looked down and you could tell bad memories were being relived.
He turned his attention to the message._
We shut down Shagohod. The planet is safe.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We thought we won the war, know we know that you all went into hiding. I was there in the final battle, I wish I could have saved him. _He looked down and you could tell bad memories were being relived.
> He turned his attention to the message._
> We shut down Shagohod. The planet is safe.


"And now... we have something... severe happening... that required we... come out of the woodwork."

Ahrakas received another message.  This time it was the voice of Lord Taonoui.

"Affirmative.  We're going to land and be a while administering relief.  How many can your cruiser hold?  We're thinking of sending the Architects, dragons, and Jackson and Saxon Buckshot with you.  It's looking like 14-15 individuals.... what?  The orange one's saying regroup on Thulcan-7.  Do you know that world?"

"You know... part of me wants... wants you to.... find a secure spot... to send the bomb.... for study.  This can't... be the only one.... left... Cerebrus... you can... call Lunaris now...."


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And now... we have something... severe happening... that required we... come out of the woodwork."
> 
> Ahrakas received another message.  This time it was the voice of Lord Taonoui.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”He’s on his way” *The Universe 7 came out of a wormhole* Cerebrus:”Correction he’s already here I’ve always loved that ship”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2022)

*I was on board too and Lunaris and I checked the quantum teleportation systems Alpha told me they were a okay*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And now... we have something... severe happening... that required we... come out of the woodwork."
> 
> Ahrakas received another message.  This time it was the voice of Lord Taonoui.
> 
> ...


Its a personal cruiser but it can probably fit around 20 people.


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2022)

*I had Alpha beam Lunaris down to heal Aeternus the teleportation beam looks like something straight out of Thor*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Zadkiel and Sapphira graciously bowed. _Me and my assistant Sapphira are truly honored to be in your presence O great one. We humbly ask that we speak with your master.


"Lat may nagraufrom, zur dragons. 
Naan lat kul nar ishi a vend u baj za shag"
The figure boomed, in a tongue most foul.

His eyes bore into their souls, searching, seeking. Black. Lidless. Full of naught but the void.

"You may rise, honored dragons.
But you are not in a place to make this request."
Radio translated, shakily.


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2022)

“hello brother I’m here to heal you if I can Cerebrus already told me about the anti magic flare I hate Anti-magic weapons I thought we had gotten rid of them luckily I am one of the forces of Nature life Solaris is Creation Nydos is Destruction and Cerebrus Is immune due to some way only he knows about Kronos is Time and Universe Is Truth and light light cannot be stopped”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 30, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Lat may nagraufrom, zur dragons.
> Naan lat kul nar ishi a vend u baj za shag"
> The figure boomed, in a tongue most foul.
> 
> ...


_Zadkiel defiantly stood up. _I will let you know that I am older than all of your forefathers, It is best that you remember that. Now what do your people have to offer ours?


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 30, 2022)

"Lat brus a glob laam!"
The figure stood. He reached out and called upon the power of his master to twist your bodies in unthinkable ways
"hontum amol lat flas u the bubhosh sharbtur ob izubu burz goth!!"

"You have a foolish tongue.
Be careful how you speak to the greatest servant of the dark lord"
Radio translated, quaking in fear.

The Dark figure pointed at Zadkiel.
"Lat flas ob fuk u thrak u lat, rad lat golm asgaja for izishu. 
 izg golm lat ta-hum agh khlaar lat.  Agh lat igu izish. 
 Latob nukhud ghashan, flas sha gakh"

"You speak of power to bestow upon you, yet you offer nothing for us.
I offer you entry and grant you an audience. And you treat me with insults.
For your next word, speak with care"

He released the spell and spoke softer, as he sat back on his throne.
"Ghung nar lat thrak latob fund."

"Else you should meet your doom."


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2022)

*I was watching when I heard something about Lucifer* “will this guy die already?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2022)

“I will destroy his essence next time*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 30, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Lat brus a glob laam!"
> The figure stood. He reached out and called upon the power of his master to twist your bodies in unthinkable ways
> "hontum amol lat flas u the bubhosh sharbtur ob izubu burz goth!!"
> 
> ...


We come bearing gifts of our bounteous harvests and knowledge of philosophy and the arts. I believe our cultures can create a new renaissance.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”He’s on his way” *The Universe 7 came out of a wormhole* Cerebrus:”Correction he’s already here I’ve always loved that ship”





Universe said:


> *I was on board too and Lunaris and I checked the quantum teleportation systems Alpha told me they were a okay*





Universe said:


> *I had Alpha beam Lunaris down to heal Aeternus the teleportation beam looks like something straight out of Thor*





Universe said:


> “hello brother I’m here to heal you if I can Cerebrus already told me about the anti magic flare I hate Anti-magic weapons I thought we had gotten rid of them luckily I am one of the forces of Nature life Solaris is Creation Nydos is Destruction and Cerebrus Is immune due to some way only he knows about Kronos is Time and Universe Is Truth and light light cannot be stopped”


Aeternus looked at Lunaris as he was being healed.  It actually would turn out to be a pretty easy healing scenario, all things considered - most of the cuts were shallow near-misses from bullets.  The wings would take the longest time, having taken direct hits from numerous machine-gun caliber bullets, but a lot of it was the connecting skin and only a few hit the wing bones and muscles.

"The anti-magic mainly got rid of my secondary mind-split trick.  And it doesn't actually stop me from making gates and barriers, it only erodes them, especially if I'm passive about maintaining them.  I just... the machine moved way faster than I was expecting, and even I can only think so fast."

Aeternus chuckled.

"Oh, the irony... in an attempt to diversify my talents, it turns out I have the weakest grip on my core focus out of the entire pantheon.  Mortals, and beings like Ahrakas, might not think so, but it seems single-minded focus better suits a dragon god."

He looked a bit shameful.

"Whose... was the mind-split trick, originally?  Was it Nysir, the goddess of mischief?  Was it you, Cerebrus?  Or... was this skill the property of Marendar, the late God of Echoes?  I could see Universe learning to body-split as a part of light refraction, but not a full consciousness separation like I was attempting."

Aeternus glanced at Ahrakas.

"I do think Shagohod should be moved off the station given Formosa's... fragile cultural state.  Can you have your people see if there's a barren research planet they could put this on?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Its a personal cruiser but it can probably fit around 20 people.


"Well, not everyone on yours then.  Maybe you take the Architects, Jackson and Saxon.  The dragons go on the other ship, the one that just undocked and bolted off towards the station."

Taonoui hesitated over the intercom.

"By the way, do you know an Oliver?  It seems that in order to save his life, the Architects and one of the dragons had to turn him into a celestial dragon.  Think he's going to remember anything about-"

"I don't know what she's on about, but I remember my mortal life just fine.  A lot of weapons oppressing that home... and some kind of Project?"

"Ahrakas.... I know you want to put an end to this case.  We're not ready to go after Project Lazarus.  At the very least, the guy who killed Lucifer last time needs to be in on this mission and he's undergoing a body scan."

"We all came to an agreement that regrouping on Thulcan-7's the best bet.  Finish up whatever you're doing on that station and then we should make our way."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, not everyone on yours then.  Maybe you take the Architects, Jackson and Saxon.  The dragons go on the other ship, the one that just undocked and bolted off towards the station."
> 
> Taonoui hesitated over the intercom.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas turned to Aeternus and Cerebus. _Im opening a portal to my ship. With all the destruction I am not so sure this station is too safe.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas turned to Aeternus and Cerebus. _Im opening a portal to my ship. With all the destruction I am not so sure this station is too safe.


Aeternus shrugged.

"Long as it doesn't fall on Formosa itself... especially with all the armament in here."

Aeternus looked at Cerebrus.

"I had an idea, just to make sure the Hellfire bomb and Shagohod don't get into the wrong hands... once Ahrakas and the rest of us clear out of the ship... are you thinking what I'm thinking?  I think someone would enjoy personally destroying one of Lucifer's contraptions.  Let's just make sure they atomize it so it doesn't cause issues for the planet below."

Aeternus looked back at Ahrakas.

"Last call.  If there's nothing else you want on this station, go back to your ship.  Cerebrus and I will board the Teutonic and make sure the Architects get on board your ship.  We'll decide from there."

He glanced at Lunaris.

"Lunaris, you can go back on the Universe-7 or the Teutonic.  I think I'll be okay.  We'll decide our gameplan from there, whether we go investigate that sleeping dragon Universe was talking about or meet up with them on Thulcan-7."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus shrugged.
> 
> "Long as it doesn't fall on Formosa itself... especially with all the armament in here."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas got aboard his ship and prepared for the long journey to Thulcan 7. He typed a message to captain Taonoui, _Send recovery team for Shagohod and Hellfire missile.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas got aboard his ship and prepared for the long journey to Thulcan 7. He typed a message to captain Taonoui, _Send recovery team for Shagohod and Hellfire missile.


Aeternus opened a portal to the Teutonic.  He then opened more portals and, in a safer part of Ahrakas's ship, the five Architects and the green and red rabbit officers Jackson and Saxon arrived.  He made sure to hold a portal open for Cerebrus and Lunaris afterwards - if all the dragons wanted to regroup on the Universe-7, he'd adjust portals accordingly.

On board the Teutonic, Taonoui read Ahrakas' message out loud.

"Recovery team, huh...?"

Having just caught that, Aeternus sent out a telepathic message to the other dragon gods, making sure to get Nydos in particular.

_"I wanted to give you something to destroy, Nydos... but it looks like they want to recover the Shagohod and its bomb for study.  Let them.  They're trying to clean up their own mess here.  Once they do, the station itself should probably be rendered unusable... in a way that won't threaten the planet below.  The last owners deleted pretty much any trace of useful data and there's no survivors.  When Formosa's ready for space travel again we can help them recreate a station if they want it."_

Taonoui, for her part, sent a message to the Imperium asking for a recovery team and sent a response to Ahrakas.

"I've sent for a recovery team.  I think one of the dragons got a wicked gleam in their eyes so I have to hope they get there fast."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jul 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We come bearing gifts of our bounteous harvests and knowledge of philosophy and the arts. I believe our cultures can create a new renaissance.


"Arts agh philosophy kul nar za amut kul ishi ushd katu."
The figure tapped his chin thoughtfully.
 "latob golm baj izish us.
 lufut kul nar shatog izg gimb"
He began to remove his Helmet.

"Arts and philosophy is not anything we have heard of before.
Your offer gives us pause to consider.
War is not the path I see for us in the future."

"Ghung lat kul krimp tarthur burz goth, snu lat kul nar goth"
His helmet comes off, and he lays it on a table, to reveal a massive wolf's head.
"izg thrak lat fuk tuk dush agh a bubhosh ushtar" He gives an icy smile.

"If you are also bound by the dark lord, then you are not an enemy.
I will share with you, my power that is of strong magic and my great army."


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus looked at Lunaris as he was being healed.  It actually would turn out to be a pretty easy healing scenario, all things considered - most of the cuts were shallow near-misses from bullets.  The wings would take the longest time, having taken direct hits from numerous machine-gun caliber bullets, but a lot of it was the connecting skin and only a few hit the wing bones and muscles.
> 
> "The anti-magic mainly got rid of my secondary mind-split trick.  And it doesn't actually stop me from making gates and barriers, it only erodes them, especially if I'm passive about maintaining them.  I just... the machine moved way faster than I was expecting, and even I can only think so fast."
> 
> ...


“Nysir she was proud of it got on Shadow’s nerves especially when he was trying to work”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus opened a portal to the Teutonic.  He then opened more portals and, in a safer part of Ahrakas's ship, the five Architects and the green and red rabbit officers Jackson and Saxon arrived.  He made sure to hold a portal open for Cerebrus and Lunaris afterwards - if all the dragons wanted to regroup on the Universe-7, he'd adjust portals accordingly.
> 
> On board the Teutonic, Taonoui read Ahrakas' message out loud.
> 
> ...


“oh come on give me something to destroy” “Brother you don’t have to always destroy” “sorry brother destroying helps me blow off some steam so to speak”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Nysir she was proud of it got on Shadow’s nerves especially when he was trying to work”


"She can be even prouder.  I... found her trick useful when Void was trying to capitalize on the loss of hundreds of guardians.  Put myself in multiple places to reinforce the barriers.  Wears me out faster than her, though."

Aeternus glanced around.

"I'm... actually trying to remember Marendar's skills.  Planned on telling Universe because he is meant to work with Marendar's replacement.  I know the late God of Echoes was a master of sound... I know it extended to locating things beyond one's sight... I know he could pull off an 'energy echo' where he resonates with the energies of others... but I can't remember some of his other tricks."


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "She can be even prouder.  I... found her trick useful when Void was trying to capitalize on the loss of hundreds of guardians.  Put myself in multiple places to reinforce the barriers.  Wears me out faster than her, though."
> 
> Aeternus glanced around.
> 
> "I'm... actually trying to remember Marendar's skills.  Planned on telling Universe because he is meant to work with Marendar's replacement.  I know the late God of Echoes was a master of sound... I know it extended to locating things beyond one's sight... I know he could pull off an 'energy echo' where he resonates with the energies of others... but I can't remember some of his other tricks."


“I think he was also a master of shapeshifting”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

*I teleported back to the space station*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported back to the space station*


"So... there was something you said was going on elsewhere... but before that, apparently you have a baby brother now."

Aeternus - and Eclipse, whom Aeternus had secretly portaled in while he was sending the Architects to Ahrakas' ship - stepped aside.

Oliver stepped forward, in his opal and turquoise gleam.

"I don't know the full details, but apparently he was training elements and his aura couldn't handle some really good ones, so the Architects and Solaris intervened."


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So... there was something you said was going on elsewhere... but before that, apparently you have a baby brother now."
> 
> Aeternus - and Eclipse, whom Aeternus had secretly portaled in while he was sending the Architects to Ahrakas' ship - stepped aside.
> 
> ...


*I hugged him* “brother I have another brother you have no idea how much this means to me!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

*Solaris looks happy* “Sol you have another uncle” “YAY” *Sol hugs Oliver who came up to Sol’s chest*


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

*Nysir then shows up* Nysir:”Hello I would like to personally thank whoever found my ring earlier”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Cerebrus:”Oh hello Sister”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Kronos:”Oh hello I am Kronos apparently I’m the god of time”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Cerebrus:”I am the god of knowledge I know everything in every reality”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”Oh hello I am Kronos apparently I’m the god of time”





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I am the god of knowledge I know everything in every reality”


"Aeternus, the god of gates and barriers.  Despite it seeming like lonely work, I'm glad to know I'm never truly alone."


Universe said:


> *I hugged him* “brother I have another brother you have no idea how much this means to me!”





Universe said:


> *Solaris looks happy* “Sol you have another uncle” “YAY” *Sol hugs Oliver who came up to Sol’s chest*





Universe said:


> *Nysir then shows up* Nysir:”Hello I would like to personally thank whoever found my ring earlier”





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Oh hello Sister”


 A warm fuzzy feeling spread over Oliver.  He never wanted to admit it about the kobolds, but he felt kind of distant from them sometimes.  Now, though?  He felt like he was actually part of a family.

"Everyone... thanks."

Oliver addressed Kronos.

"Oh, uh, how are you feeling?  Universe said something was going on...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Aeternus, the god of gates and barriers.  Despite it seeming like lonely work, I'm glad to know I'm never truly alone."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kronos:”I feel a bit lightheaded”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

“Cousin are you really ok?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I feel a bit lightheaded”





Universe said:


> “Cousin are you really ok?”


"That... was my concern as well."

Aeternus looked at Universe.

"You and Oliver were outside the known universe... and I don't know if that sleeping dragon was the source of why you were out there."

Aeternus glanced at Kronos.

"It is possible they're doing the draining more slowly.  After all, time marches on, and you did have some of the greatest stamina among us just due to that.  Whoever's trying to exploit you may be trying for subtlety now that someone's watching."


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That... was my concern as well."
> 
> Aeternus looked at Universe.
> 
> ...


Kronos:”I WISH THEY WOULD LEAVE ME ALONE” *I turned around and threw up a light barrier something that surprised everyone except Solaris and Cerebrus*


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

“Divine force field,nice one nephew”
“I knew you’d get the hang of that one day”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I WISH THEY WOULD LEAVE ME ALONE” *I turned around and threw up a light barrier something that surprised everyone except Solaris and Cerebrus*





Universe said:


> “Divine force field,nice one nephew”
> “I knew you’d get the hang of that one day”


"Did... did he learn that before he purged his bloodlust or...?"

Aeternus was in fact caught off guard.  Having to patch up reality's holes, he hadn't gotten around to watching Universe train.  Now to see Universe use something akin to _his own_ power?

"....you're going to wind up learning the entire rest of the pantheon as core powers at this rate, aren't you?"

Oliver seemed like he was taking mental notes.  Like any little brother, he imitated the gesture Universe did to throw the light barrier up... to no effect yet.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Did... did he learn that before he purged his bloodlust or...?"
> 
> Aeternus was in fact caught off guard.  Having to patch up reality's holes, he hadn't gotten around to watching Universe train.  Now to see Universe use something akin to _his own_ power?
> 
> ...


“I had no idea I could do that” *I said surprised myself* “it was an instinct”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

*Solaris looked proud*


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

*Neptune threw an Icicle at the light barrier and it shattered against it* “Oh yeah this will help in protecting my family” *My eyes glowed suddenly and I could see the whole station’s heat signature* “whoa this is weird”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I had no idea I could do that” *I said surprised myself* “it was an instinct”





Universe said:


> *Solaris looked proud*





Universe said:


> *Neptune threw an Icicle at the light barrier and it shattered against it* “Oh yeah this will help in protecting my family” *My eyes glowed suddenly and I could see the whole station’s heat signature* “whoa this is weird”


A green rabbit in military uniform approached the dragons.  She was giving off heat typical for a human-sized rabbit.

"What's going on back here?  I'm hearing weird... sounds..."

She looked directly at Universe.

"If you're going to be doing stuff with powers... the ship's landed in the one habitable area of Formosa.  Maybe the lot of you can help restore the planet and quell the flame and destruction on it instead of freaking out my crew."

Universe could tell there was.... quite a bit of heat outside the ship too.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A green rabbit in military uniform approached the dragons.  She was giving off heat typical for a human-sized rabbit.
> 
> "What's going on back here?  I'm hearing weird... sounds..."
> 
> ...


“I am a god of destruction I destroy stuff but it’s only my job-“ *Suddenly a red and gold dragon appears angering Nydos and making Solaris very uncomfortable* “That’s Nova HE NEVER LEARNED 10,000,000,000 YEARS AND HE STILL NEVER LEARNED let’s kick his butt” *Solaris was in tranquil fury mode*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am a god of destruction I destroy stuff but it’s only my job-“ *Suddenly a red and gold dragon appears angering Nydos and making Solaris very uncomfortable* “That’s Nova HE NEVER LEARNED 10,000,000,000 YEARS AND HE STILL NEVER LEARNED let’s kick his butt” *Solaris was in tranquil fury mode*


Oliver stared in horror at the red and gold dragon.

Aeternus looked to the crew.

"All of you, evacuate the ship!  This is our problem!"

Taonoui gave the crew their orders and they started to flee the scene, onto the planet outside.  Aeternus then addressed Solaris.

"I need to block him off, make sure he doesn't get to any of the non-dragons!  Eclipse, come with me, you're going to need to help me cover them!"

Aeternus and Eclipse, as promised, set their whole focus to defending the crew from Nova's attacks.

Oliver regained his senses at this point, darting behind Solaris.  He had only just become part of the family and they were under attack already?!?  He weighed his options.


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver stared in horror at the red and gold dragon.
> 
> Aeternus looked to the crew.
> 
> ...


*Nova tried to attack me with a fireball but Nydos destroyed it* “Do what you have to do!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

*Nova then tried to blast Sol but I quickly stepped in front of him and my light barrier sent the blast back at Nova*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nova tried to attack me with a fireball but Nydos destroyed it* “Do what you have to do!”





Universe said:


> *Nova then tried to blast Sol but I quickly stepped in front of him and my light barrier sent the blast back at Nova*


The fact that Nova immediately went for Sol set Oliver on edge.  This truly was a fight where he was going to have to step up.

He recalled his previous elemental training from before he became a celestial dragon.  Novas... novas where what.... fire?  Of course!  Think of the ice element!  He attempted an ice breath attack.

Except it wasn't ice that came out.  It was a storm of snowflake-shaped light particles.  The lights shot out at Nova with razor force.

_Well, there goes my elemental powers,_ Oliver thought.  _And at a really bad time._


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The fact that Nova immediately went for Sol set Oliver on edge.  This truly was a fight where he was going to have to step up.
> 
> He recalled his previous elemental training from before he became a celestial dragon.  Novas... novas where what.... fire?  Of course!  Think of the ice element!  He attempted an ice breath attack.
> 
> ...


*Nova yelled then fell out of the sky as Oliver had managed to wound him badly as Nova wasn’t really a fighter and he had exhausted his elemental energy*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nova yelled then fell out of the sky as Oliver had managed to wound him badly as Nova wasn’t really a fighter and he had exhausted his elementary energy*


The fact that Oliver's stunt had still done so much to Nova, when he wasn't even doing what he wanted to, caught Oliver off guard.

Oliver recalled more of his elemental training... this time, going for the nature element.  Not exactly the best against a fire creature, but if he had lost his elemental connection....

He focused and sweeped his claws forward.  This time, vines of light rushed along the ground, going straight for Nova, attempting to entangle him.

Oliver let out a panicked thought, inadvertently projecting it to the celestial dragon allies around him.

_"Ummm... why are my attempts at elemental attacks only resulting in light projections...?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The fact that Oliver's stunt had still done so much to Nova, when he wasn't even doing what he wanted to, caught Oliver off guard.
> 
> Oliver recalled more of his elemental training... this time, going for the nature element.  Not exactly the best against a fire creature, but if he had lost his elemental connection....
> 
> ...


“calm your mind young one”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “calm your mind young one”


Oliver remembered that Solaris had been a bit obtuse the first time he tried meditation, to attain the energy element that had started this whole chain reaction.

'Calm', 'let it flow'.... this was nothing new.

....nothing new?!?  Right, he didn't have the same body at all!  That part WAS new!  He was still trying to treat the whole thing as an extension of his body, the way he channeled the Wasat Prisma's power.  But that's not how a celestial dragon worked!  He remembered it now - "holograms with mass" according to Solaris and "no discernible organs" according to Aurora.  The only possible 'extension of his body' that he could accomplish in this scenario was from the light and will that let him form a physical body at all.

Of course elemental attacks wouldn't work the same way!

He had to ponder this.  He looked at Nova.  Did he even _need_ to attack Nova again?


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver remembered that Solaris had been a bit obtuse the first time he tried meditation, to attain the energy element that had started this whole chain reaction.
> 
> 'Calm', 'let it flow'.... this was nothing new.
> 
> ...


*Nova was unconscious*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nova was unconscious*


Oliver made a gesture as if breathing a sigh of relief.  The attacker was down for the count.  He had no need to press further.

But losing a part of himself in the transformation that saved his life... that hurt, on a psychological level.  He looked around at the other celestial dragons.

"So... it seems that in the process of becoming a celestial dragon-"

"You lost all your old powers?"

"What?  How did-"

Aeternus and Eclipse had returned.  Eclipse was the one speaking this time.

"That's normal.  You don't have the same connection to magic that you did in your mortal body.  You're more directly linked to it, your old mortal workarounds actually interfere with your magic now.  You'll have to relearn all your old tricks from scratch if you want to use them.  Don't worry... if you pursue it, you'll learn them even stronger the second time around."

"How do you know-"

Aeternus spoke up.  "Eclipse has had to watch the process many, many times before, kid.  He actually used to be more involved in the process, some realities ago.  Do you remember, Solaris?"

Eclipse resumed discussion.  "Oliver, was it?  Don't trouble yourself too much with reacquiring your old powers right now.  You need to get acquainted with the base celestial dragon powers first."

"You NEED to take this business off the ship and onto the planet first."

A worn-out Taonoui had returned to the ship.

"The ship's in need of repairs thanks to this Nova fellow.  It's a good thing we'd landed before Nova struck or the whole crew would likely have died from this.  Can you maybe give the non-dragons some room for a while?  There's a whole lot of burning and charred planet that needs fixing, a lot of debris and rubble that needs to be destroyed to make room for new development and life, maybe you all can do whatever practice you want there.  Just... try not to get us caught in the crossfire anymore?  _PLEASE?_"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver made a gesture as if breathing a sigh of relief.  The attacker was down for the count.  He had no need to press further.
> 
> But losing a part of himself in the transformation that saved his life... that hurt, on a psychological level.  He looked around at the other celestial dragons.
> 
> ...


“I’m trying to concentrate”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m trying to concentrate”


"Concentrate on what? Maybe the rest of the pantheon can help out."

Aeternus glanced to the honestly ragged-looking rabbit officer, then back to Solaris.

"These people have suffered plenty.  Our enemies don't recognize that, but we can."


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Concentrate on what? Maybe the rest of the pantheon can help out."
> 
> Aeternus glanced to the honestly ragged-looking rabbit officer, then back to Solaris.
> 
> "These people have suffered plenty.  Our enemies don't recognize that, but we can."


“I’m trying to figure out how to help”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m trying to figure out how to help”


Aeternus thought for a second.  He had an idea.

Over the celestial dragon mindlink, he sent Cerebrus the image of the clean and pristine planetary hologram he had seen before, when he and Ahrakas were investigating the space station.

_"Cerebrus!  How much of this is accurate to Formosa's intended design?  Maybe we can use this as a map for Solaris' recreation efforts."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus thought for a second.  He had an idea.
> 
> Over the celestial dragon mindlink, he sent Cerebrus the image of the clean and pristine planetary hologram he had seen before, when he and Ahrakas were investigating the space station.
> 
> _"Cerebrus!  How much of this is accurate to Formosa's intended design?  Maybe we can use this as a map for Solaris' recreation efforts."_


Cerebrus:”It looks accurate”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”It looks accurate”


Aeternus sent the mental image to the other celestial dragon allies, one by one.

_"This was what Formosa was supposed to look like.  We all have talents that can push towards this vision.  Let's do this together."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus sent the mental image to the other celestial dragon allies, one by one.
> 
> _"This was what Formosa was supposed to look like.  We all have talents that can push towards this vision.  Let's do this together."_


“I don’t know how I’m going to do this I’m still traumatized by what happened to Nova”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know how I’m going to do this I’m still traumatized by what happened to Nova”


"Wait... Nova wasn't always like this?"

Oliver looked at the red and gold dragon, then to Solaris.

"He... wasn't always the type to just randomly attack?  What happened?  Who was responsible for his current state?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wait... Nova wasn't always like this?"
> 
> Oliver looked at the red and gold dragon, then to Solaris.
> 
> "He... wasn't always the type to just randomly attack?  What happened?  Who was responsible for his current state?"


“I tried to teach him as you can guess it didn’t turn out well he used to be a loving kind sweet dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I tried to teach him as you can guess it didn’t turn out well he used to be a loving kind sweet dragon”


Oliver looked to Solaris, then to Nova, then back to Solaris.

An idea struck him, though a pretty terrible one at that.  Maybe his 'mind' element lived on, given that his panicked thought reached the dragons' minds moments ago.  He hadn't dared do this before... but now that he was one of them, maybe his own mind wouldn't snap in two.

He tried to reach into Nova's mind, to see what was troubling him.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked to Solaris, then to Nova, then back to Solaris.
> 
> An idea struck him, though a pretty terrible one at that.  Maybe his 'mind' element lived on, given that his panicked thought reached the dragons' minds moments ago.  He hadn't dared do this before... but now that he was one of them, maybe his own mind wouldn't snap in two.
> 
> He tried to reach into Nova's mind, to see what was troubling him.


“WHO’S THERE?” *Nova’s mind was almost corrupted by bloodlust but my presence was driving it back*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “WHO’S THERE?”


_"I... I am Oliver.  I became a celestial dragon less than an hour ago... and I'm confused about what happened between you and Solaris."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

“are you here to help me?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I... I am Oliver.  I became a celestial dragon less than an hour ago... and I'm confused about what happened between you and Solaris."_


“I got corrupted by bloodlust I used to be the god of fire I don’t know what I am now Solaris probably hates me now, Where is that light coming from”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “are you here to help me?”





Universe said:


> “I got corrupted by bloodlust I used to be the god of fire I don’t know what I am now Solaris probably hates me now.”


_"Solaris is... traumatized... apparently..."_

Nova could sense Oliver's extreme unease.

Oliver's next comment was out loud, to Solaris.  Oliver was shaking in reality.

"H-h-h-h-he said s-s-s-something about b-b-b-bloodl-l-lust..... I-i-i-i th-th-think h-h-he's in p-p-p-pain...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Solaris is... traumatized... apparently..."_
> 
> Nova could sense Oliver's extreme unease.
> 
> ...


“oh oh I’m so sorry Nova I didn’t know Universe concentrate use your light powers to cleanse his mind” *I started to glow white this time and Nova gasped waking up* “Oh my head what happened where am I?” “Whoa I could do that this whole time sweet”
*I stopped glowing and collapsed exhausted* “Phew that took a lot out of me but I’ll be fine”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “oh oh I’m so sorry Nova I didn’t know Universe concentrate use your light powers to cleanse his mind” *I started to glow white this time and Nova gasped waking up* “Oh my head what happened where am I?” “Whoa I could do that this whole time sweet”
> *I stopped glowing and collapsed exhausted* “Phew that took a lot out of me but I’ll be fine”


"Nova... I'm s-s-sorry.  I d-d-didn't know... I s-s-saw you g-g-go after my n-n-nephew a-a-and b-b-brother and I... j-j-just.... I DIDN'T KNOW!"

Oliver collapsed into tears.  It's been established what dragon god tears are like, but... what WERE the tears of a newly-created celestial dragon?


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nova... I'm s-s-sorry.  I d-d-didn't know... I s-s-saw you g-g-go after my n-n-nephew a-a-and b-b-brother and I... j-j-just.... I DIDN'T KNOW!"
> 
> Oliver collapsed into tears.  It's been established what dragon god tears are like, but... what WERE the tears of a newly-created celestial dragon?


*They were tears of magic* “the god of magic has just been created”


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nova... I'm s-s-sorry.  I d-d-didn't know... I s-s-saw you g-g-go after my n-n-nephew a-a-and b-b-brother and I... j-j-just.... I DIDN'T KNOW!"
> 
> Oliver collapsed into tears.  It's been established what dragon god tears are like, but... what WERE the tears of a newly-created celestial dragon?


“hey hey hey don’t cry I’ll be fine” *Nova hugs Oliver showing that the old Nova was back*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *They were tears of magic* “the god of magic has just been created”





Universe said:


> “hey hey hey don’t cry I’ll be fine” *Nova hugs Oliver showing that the old Nova was back*


The tears slowed as Nova held Oliver.  But... Oliver was quite confused and astonished at what Universe had just implied.

They _didn't_ have a god of magic before him?  His previous connection with elemental dragons had primed him to rise to _god_ status? The very elemental connection he didn't have? Or... was Eclipse telling the truth and it just worked differently now?

Some of his confusion might have been noticeable to the other dragon gods.

Oliver needed to process this.  But later.  He hugged Nova back.


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

*Nova then started to cry a bit*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nova then started to cry a bit*


Oliver continued to hold on to Nova.

Even if whatever gemstone or abstract force he was crying felt like it did freshly emerge from a volcano.



Watching from a distance, Taonoui sighed.  Her question was aimed mainly at Solaris.

"I feel like I'm missing something here... he was just... and now... is there something I need to know about dragons like you for all of this to make sense?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver continued to hold on to Nova.
> 
> Even if whatever gemstone or abstract force he was crying felt like it did freshly emerge from a volcano.
> 
> ...


“this is the Nova I remember the Nova he was five minutes ago was a result of Bloodlust”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “this is the Nova I remember the Nova he was five minutes ago was a result of Bloodlust”


"Bloodlust?  Given how the guy was attacking.... is this where the reports of dragons massacring entire planets come from?  Cases of uncontrolled bloodlust?"

Taonoui shifted uneasily.

"Because the last High Imperator went on about it extensively.  Haven't heard Ahrakas make comments of that nature yet... makes me wonder if he's seen ways of nulling out the bloodlust like this."

Taonoui sighed.

"So... does Nova have to worry about this ever again?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Bloodlust?  Given how the guy was attacking.... is this where the reports of dragons massacring entire planets come from?  Cases of uncontrolled bloodlust?"
> 
> Taonoui shifted uneasily.
> 
> ...


“no he’s been completely purged”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “no he’s been completely purged”


"Completely?  Like, FULLY completely?  The only dragon I know that 'purged' something like that was Zadkiel, and I thought he was scorned amongst your kind!  Has one of you been taking lessons from him lately?  Did one of you somehow learn to impart his tricks into other dragons?  Has... has the situation changed with dragons like him?"

Taonoui took a moment to recompose herself.

"Sorry, I... look, the last few hours have been complete and utter chaos thanks to what we're uncovering of the last High Imperator.  There's a lot we're trying to unpack, only some of it involving you all."

Taonoui glanced around nervously.

"I still think you all might want to step off the ship for a while.  There's... quite a lot of work to do to fix the planet, there's a limit to what a Temporal Lord like me can do alone or even just with a mortal crew."


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Completely?  Like, FULLY completely?  The only dragon I know that 'purged' something like that was Zadkiel, and I thought he was scorned amongst your kind!  Has one of you been taking lessons from him lately?  Did one of you somehow learn to impart his tricks into other dragons?  Has... has the situation changed with dragons like him?"
> 
> Taonoui took a moment to recompose herself.
> 
> ...


“It’s something I’ve never gotten around to explaining this but each god has a very powerful ability that they can’t do very often as it completely exhausts us”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s something I’ve never gotten around to explaining this but each god has a very powerful ability that they can’t do very often as it completely exhausts us”


"...I.... I see.  You are probably going to want to save those explanations for the High Imperator."

Taonoui looked at Oliver.

"By the way, the little guy seems to be confused about something."

"Um, Universe?  You said the god of magic had just been created.... are you implying.... are you implying it's _me_?  And if you are... I'm... I'm not even sure where to _begin_ grasping the sheer depth of a power like that...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "...I.... I see.  You are probably going to want to save those explanations for the High Imperator."
> 
> Taonoui looked at Oliver.
> 
> ...


“Yes it’s a lot to take in”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes it’s a lot to take in”


"No kidding.  It'll take millennia to truly settle into a role like that."

"You became it in a good spot.  You've got a lot of room to work outside the-"

"Listen, everyone.  She's implied four times that we need to give her and her ship some room.  We want to be on good terms with mortals, so maybe we should comply.  Taonoui, there some kind of large building we can use as an impromptu lair?"

"Well..."

Another green rabbit rushed up to the ship.  "Lord Taunoui... there was a sports dome about two klicks out from the ship.  Only had the top cracked, but still not a suitable place to house surviving colonists.  I'm afraid we don't have a lot of places for survivors to go."

"....that answers that question.  Round dome in the distance with its top cracked open, right there.  Make a roof and clean it up a bit, and it should serve as a good base for you all."

"I see the dome she's talking about.  It looks like a quarter of the size of one of the big sports centers on Earth, but it's plenty of room for the lot of us.  How about we use it for a while?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No kidding.  It'll take millennia to truly settle into a role like that."
> 
> "You became it in a good spot.  You've got a lot of room to work outside the-"
> 
> ...


“ok fine”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok fine”


"I'll get us there quickly."

Aeternus created a portal to the dome.

The inside area looked like a giant sporting arena, seating and all.  The main field had a net on each side... and a huge amount of debris from the collapsed roof in the center of it.  Aeternus adjusted his portal so that the entry point wouldn't be on the top of the debris.

"Alright, let's go."

Aeternus stepped through the portal, Oliver and Eclipse following shortly thereafter.

"Now, Oliver, what do you know of dragons?  Because celestial dragons-"

"Let me guess.  You don't sleep on hoards the way the oldest of the Wasat Prisma do?"

"...yeah.  We might collect things on occasion, but we aren't usually the types to sleep on treasure.  If we have rare items we tend to take better care of them than that."

_((Yes, it's a soccer stadium.  I figure that would be one sport very popular across the known reality.  Should give an idea of some of the leftover stuff throughout the building too.))_


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll get us there quickly."
> 
> Aeternus created a portal to the dome.
> 
> ...


*I stepped through the portal singing the Star vs the forces of evil theme song*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stepped through the portal singing the Star vs the forces of evil theme song*


Aeternus chuckled.  Universe's singing was a bit of an understatement.

"So... where do we begin?"

"You came from a junkyard, right?  And it didn't have basically any of the social advances of a good chunk of the known universe.  I think it's time we ease you into a lifestyle with a little more class.  Universe, any ideas?"

"Son, you sure we shouldn't teach him about the nature of his abilities first?"

"I'm quite certain, Dad.  The right mental base is critical for spiritual enlightenment, Solaris has had to tell us this over and over again."

----------------------------

Taonoui typed out a message on a communicator to Ahrakas (@Baron Tredegar ).



Spoiler: From user Galactic Bunnyhop



Recovery team is still en route.  Meanwhile, I've landed on Formosa and we've begun administering aid to the civilian population... but the dragons hitched a ride with us.  Ship is stranded here because a bloodlusted celestial targeted the dragons just after I landed.  Fire type from the looks of it.  No casualties, but there were a couple hull breaches to major areas in the ship.  I've learned a couple things from that encounter.

First, it appears that each of the dragon gods has a super move that completely wears them out.  And one of them is basically an instant version of the bloodlust purging thing, much like what became of Zadkiel except without the darkening and can be done to others.  If I had to guess, it's the dull gold one's super.

Second, apparently the little one, Oliver, is their god of magic.  Given I was on the ship when he became this and got to see the process, I find it very strange that these dragons believe turning someone into a god is the best way to save their life.  Especially into a _really powerful_ god.

Which brings me to point 3... trying to get these dragons out of the area so that their enemies don't harm innocent people... it's like trying to herd a tornado!  I had to tell them _four_ times just for one of them to take the hint, and even then they're only a couple kilometers away.  I was hoping to get their help rebuilding Formosa, but... I'm not sure I can convince them.

Will keep you up to date as I find more.

Also, who's been building the archive on Lucifer's misdeeds?  I feel like I have a lot of propaganda I need to undo after meeting these dragons face-to-face.  I still hesitate to call them nice, but _nothing_ about their behavior - aside from their stubbornness - suggests these dragons to be power-hungry maniacs.


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus chuckled.  Universe's singing was a bit of an understatement.
> 
> "So... where do we begin?"
> 
> ...


*I took a deep breath to focus*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I took a deep breath to focus*


Oliver watched his older brother as Aeternus and Eclipse argued about what he should be taught first.

He decided to sit down, shut out the bickering, and think about his 'lost' magic connection and what Eclipse had previously told him.  He had a more direct link now, huh?

He remembered that he relied on elements, a 'code' for the world around him, when he had his mortal body.  That was no longer an option.  He'd have to learn how things worked without a code to identify them.

He decided to start with the basics.  He was a celestial dragon now.  How had this started?  It started with learning about raw energy.  He had a basic version of that.  It progressed to learning about space.  He had less need for the things of mortality, like air and food, when he had attained that space element.

Where it broke down was the sleeping dragon that he saw when he was on the Universe-7.  As he watched that dragon, his body had tried to take on another element - and that had been the tipping point for the collapse of his spirit.  What was it about that dragon that caused him to need to be saved by the Architects and Solaris, to become this?

The answer appeared as a vision in front of him.  What was the issue with the sleeping dragon?  Was it a problem he'd have to face as a celestial dragon... or a positive aspect of who they were?


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver watched his older brother as Aeternus and Eclipse argued about what he should be taught first.
> 
> He decided to sit down, shut out the bickering, and think about his 'lost' magic connection and what Eclipse had previously told him.  He had a more direct link now, huh?
> 
> ...


“Wisdom uncle WISOM”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Wisdom uncle WISOM”


Aeternus and Eclipse stopped their bickering the moment they heard Universe say that.  They couldn't argue with their truth-telling relative.

Oliver had been thrown into this suddenly.  He'd had his elevation of power occur in basically a single day, rather than the many many years it generally took.  There were two general reactions to that kind of power jump: panic and arrogance.  Oliver's was mercifully panic, the _far_ easier one to learn to tame.

Teaching wisdom was already a necessity, but with Oliver's bewildered state teaching wisdom was actually an option.

This mattered far more than trying to undo any of the disruptions resulting from Oliver's past, or a direct teaching of basic ability.

Though, of course they could not teach Oliver everything when it came to a subject like wisdom.  Some of this wisdom - most of it in fact - could only come from millennia of learning.  They could at least get him started.

While they thought about how to teach him, Oliver opened his eyes and looked at Universe.  "Was there any of this... wisdom in that sleeping dragon we saw?  My soul might have seen something my mind didn't.  I'm just... trying to figure out the events that led up to this..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus and Eclipse stopped their bickering the moment they heard Universe say that.  They couldn't argue with their truth-telling relative.
> 
> Oliver had been thrown into this suddenly.  He'd had his elevation of power occur in basically a single day, rather than the many many years it generally took.  There were two general reactions to that kind of power jump: panic and arrogance.  Oliver's was mercifully panic, the _far_ easier one to learn to tame.
> 
> ...


“I’m having trouble processing that myself”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m having trouble processing that myself”


"The best I've been able to do is get it down to two possibilities.... either my body tried to attain an element that isn't known to this reality.... or my body wasn't ready for both the energy and space elements together."

In his current state, this is really all he could see as the reason why this happened.

"There are elements that don't correspond to this reality, right?  I'm not just going off on a wild tangent, I hope."

Oliver quickly narrowed his eyes.

"Don't show me any if there are, I don't want to break the fabric of this reality."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The best I've been able to do is get it down to two possibilities.... either my body tried to attain an element that isn't known to this reality.... or my body wasn't ready for both the energy and space elements together."
> 
> In his current state, this is really all he could see as the reason why this happened.
> 
> ...


*I couldn’t lie and I was trying hard the other gods could see this was hurting me greatly* “I don’t Ow know”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I couldn’t lie and I was trying hard the other gods could see this was hurting me greatly* “I don’t Ow know”


"Do not strain yourself too much.  I have accepted that I may have to work off of the two theories I know.  If there are truly elements outside this reality, they will come to me when I need to visit there."

"Nephew?  You're pushing too hard again."

"Oliver... 'come to you when you need to visit'?  You are... not in a rush to know all the elements of your core?"

"Not doing me any good until I know the basics.  There's a possibility that I couldn't handle what I knew, how about I start there?  It will flow to me as needed."

"That is... hmmm... you got lessons directly from Solaris before you became this, didn't you...?"

"Yes, Eclipse, and those lessons were exactly as obtuse then as they are now.  Apparently that's the point of his teachings."

"Almost, Oliver.  Direct teaching is... stifling, in a way.  It only goes so far."

Aeternus looked at Universe.

"Nephew, please... do not strain.  Let the answer come to Oliver later.  You should help explain the common things all of us can do first."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Do not strain yourself too much.  I have accepted that I may have to work off of the two theories I know.  If there are truly elements outside this reality, they will come to me when I need to visit there."
> 
> "Nephew?  You're pushing too hard again."
> 
> ...


*I sighed really loud scaring everyone even myself because of how loud it was* “Ok that was the loudest sigh I’ve ever heard come out of my snout”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

*I looked like I was about to scream from frustration* “why can I not lie that’s so unfair”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed really loud scaring everyone even myself because of how loud it was* “Ok that was the loudest sigh I’ve ever heard come out of my snout”


Universe could swear part of the cracked roof was vibrating after that sigh.


Universe said:


> *I looked like I was about to scream from frustration* “why can I not lie that’s so unfair”


"Unfair how, exactly?  Being able to do them, I can tell you it's not worth it.  Lies catch up to you at the worst possible time.  And not necessarily in the lifetime of the person to whom you're lying.  It can be generations before a small lie comes back to hurt you."

Aeternus hesitated.

"Your inability to lie is like Solaris's freakouts when his hard work gets destroyed, Nydos's complaints whenever he doesn't get a chance to destroy something, and probably like Neptune's reactions to this burning and dried-out planet.  And how I get when something that was supposed to be protected suddenly isn't.  Lying hurts because it's antithetical to who you are."

"....I dread to think what this will mean if I run into someone who doesn't sense magic.  Oh wait... I already have.  And she understood it despite her inability."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe could swear part of the cracked roof was vibrating after that sigh.
> 
> "Unfair how, exactly?  Being able to do them, I can tell you it's not worth it.  Lies catch up to you at the worst possible time.  And not necessarily in the lifetime of the person to whom you're lying.  It can be generations before a small lie comes back to hurt you."
> 
> ...


“I always have to speak my mind when I don’t want to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I always have to speak my mind when I don’t want to”


"When you get right down to it, it isn't your fault if someone else is hurt by your words."

Oliver stood up, looking at the debris in the center of the field.  He lifted a hand, almost subconsciously, and the debris started to float towards the roof.

"One thing you learn from junkyard squalor is-"

More debris kept rising to the roof.  As this was going, Oliver refocused on and then never lost focus on Universe.

"-to brush it off if someone is too direct, because-"

The debris began to tie itself to the roof, with magical threads that all the dragons could perceive.  Aeternus and Eclipse noticed, but Oliver did not seem to despite being the one to make the motions.

"-you don't survive in such conditions if you take too much offense."

The roof was secured, for the moment.  It'd need a welder or some better ropes to sustain for more than a day, but it'd do for now.  Unless Universe, as a god of light, willed it otherwise, the stadium was quite a bit darker.

"Does that help with your concerns about speaking your mind?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "When you get right down to it, it isn't your fault if someone else is hurt by your words."
> 
> Oliver stood up, looking at the debris in the center of the field.  He lifted a hand, almost subconsciously, and the debris started to float towards the roof.
> 
> ...


“It just stinks that’s all”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

*I smiled at Oliver* “trust your instincts that’s how I discovered most of my powers I just don’t know what I’m truly capable of just yet”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

*Solaris was able to flex his creative muscles and created a beautiful building on the outside but cozy on the inside* “there This good enough for everyone?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It just stinks that’s all”


"It is an unfortunate fact of our lives to which we adjust.  We have a focus and it dominates us."


Universe said:


> *I smiled at Oliver* “trust your instincts that’s how I discovered most of my powers I just don’t know what I’m truly capable of just yet”


"....you noticed, huh, nephew..."

"Noticed what?"

"Look up.  That was you, Oliver."

Oliver finally looked up.

"WELL.  I only briefly thought about it.  And my body just... did that on its own?"

Oliver smiled.

"I still see a few cracks where the outside gets in.  Did Nova ever know how to be precise with his flames?  He could probably melt the pieces together."



> *Solaris was able to flex his creative muscles and created a beautiful building on the outside but cozy on the inside* “there This good enough for everyone?”



"Or that.  Yeah that will work."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe could swear part of the cracked roof was vibrating after that sigh.
> 
> "Unfair how, exactly?  Being able to do them, I can tell you it's not worth it.  Lies catch up to you at the worst possible time.  And not necessarily in the lifetime of the person to whom you're lying.  It can be generations before a small lie comes back to hurt you."
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks at him sharply* “Excuse me I don’t freak out!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is an unfortunate fact of our lives to which we adjust.  We have a focus and it dominates us."
> 
> "....you noticed, huh, nephew..."
> 
> ...


“I am the creator of all realities after all”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris looks at him sharply* “Excuse me I don’t freak out!”


"Then what do you call it?"

Aeternus looked squarely at Solaris.

"I had a feeling of existential horror when a large number of guardians vanished, leaving large swathes of this reality unguarded, and I would easily call my reaction to that horror a freakout.  Destruction of your hard work seemed a similar case to me."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then what do you call it?"
> 
> Aeternus looked squarely at Solaris.
> 
> "I had a feeling of existential horror when a large number of guardians vanished, leaving large swathes of this reality unguarded, and I would easily call my reaction to that horror a freakout.  Destruction of your hard work seemed a similar case to me."


“DAHHHH” *It sounded like Solaris had said Dad* “You have no idea how much WORK WAS PUT INTO THIS REALITY I slept for 10,000 years afterwards I wake up to balance the eternal wheel and make sure that my father Cosmos is ok I come back and half the realities are falling apart the HORROR!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

“Wait that giant dragon I saw was Grandpa?” “Oops” “He was big am I going be that big someday?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “DAHHHH” *It sounded like Solaris had said Dad* “You have no idea how much WORK WAS PUT INTO THIS REALITY I slept for 10,000 years afterwards I wake up to balance the eternal wheel and make sure that my father Cosmos is ok I come back and half the realities are falling apart the HORROR!”





Universe said:


> “Wait that giant dragon I saw was Grandpa?” “Oops”


Oliver blinked.

"He what?  That would mean...."

Eclipse was silent after hearing Solaris utter that.

"I was busy making the barriers.  I didn't get to see the real intricacy of your work until...."

Aeternus trailed off.

"...I feel like I'm in for something big...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver blinked.
> 
> "He what?  That would mean...."
> 
> ...


“I feel like I’ve said too much.”  “I was wondering why he looked a bit like me it’s grand dad what happened to grand-mom”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I feel like I’ve said too much.”  “I was wondering why he looked a bit like me it’s grand dad what happened to grand-mom”


"I... get the feeling he's going to ask until he gets an answer, father."

Oliver looked squarely at Solaris.

"He is all about truth, after all."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

“she was killed BY LUCIFER’S FATHER that’s why he and I hate each other his father lied and said that She attacked him oh My mother was the sweetest dragoness I loved her so much then that monster killed her HE ATTACKED HER”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

*Solaris finally broke down Lunaris looks shocked while Nydos looked enraged* “I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE DESTROYED HIM WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE” *“DAD UNCLES I GET IT!”*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “she was killed BY LUCIFER’S FATHER that’s why he and I hate each other his father lied and said that She attacked him oh My mother was the sweetest dragoness I loved her so much then that monster killed her HE ATTACKED HER”





Universe said:


> *Solaris finally broke down Lunaris looks shocked while Nydos looked enraged* “I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE DESTROYED HIM WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE”


"Lucifer's father...?"

Oliver didn't have a full grasp of who this Lucifer was, but some of the things said around that name left him mortified.

"One of the otters was talking about someone who had killed Lucifer.... I...."

"Oliver... as curious as I am about who did that... Solaris is talking about an even older bit of our history."

Eclipse hugged Oliver as Aeternus looked on in shock.


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Lucifer's father...?"
> 
> Oliver didn't have a full grasp of who this Lucifer was, but some of the things said around that name left him mortified.
> 
> ...


“that demon needs to die no needs to be erased from existence his father murdered a defenseless mother” *I hugged my father* “Dad I know what it’s like growing up without a mother but I never even heard about grandpa until me and Oliver went outside the known universe and saw him He’ll never meet me or my son”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that demon needs to die no needs to be erased from existence his father murdered a defenseless mother” *I hugged my father* “Dad I know what it’s like growing up without a mother but I never even heard about grandpa until me and Oliver went outside the known universe and saw him He’ll never meet me or my son”


"On that... I can agree.  Lucifer's work... is the reason my mortal family was in such squalor."

Oliver found himself thinking about Lucifer... more specifically, about Tiamat, one of Lucifer's now-dead lackeys.  His mind drifted to Project Lazarus... and how to stop it.  He held his hands in front of him, manifesting the magical image of a crystal ball in them.

"If we try to stop him too soon, he's got other weapons across reality that he can turn on us, on the Lords... on everyone.  He's got at least five, and three of them can't be dealt with right now.  I do not know what the weapons are or where they are... but I do know the means of stopping one of them is buried in the wreckage of this planet."

The crystal ball image faded from his hands.  Oliver started to collapse to the ground, Eclipse catching him.

"A divination?"

"I don't know.  I only thought about what would happen if we tried taking on Project Lazarus right now.  It was... not good.  Not good at all.  Nydos... you were the first one he destroyed in that vision.  Lunaris, you were second.  None of us could do anything to stop either, and he picked us off one by one after that.  And stole our powers in the process.  I'm sorry, but we can't face him right now."

"Well, that sucks.  So... there were mentions that Lucifer got killed once already.  Who was it that did the deed?  We're obviously going to need them when the time comes to permanently stop him."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "On that... I can agree.  Lucifer's work... is the reason my mortal family was in such squalor."
> 
> Oliver found himself thinking about Lucifer... more specifically, about Tiamat, one of Lucifer's now-dead lackeys.  His mind drifted to Project Lazarus... and how to stop it.  He held his hands in front of him, manifesting the magical image of a crystal ball in them.
> 
> ...


*Kronos realizes that they are using his powers to bring Lucifer back* Kronos:”That Whelp!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

*Shadow shows up out of the shadows and Lunaris slaps him by accident “oops sorry Shadow.” Shadow:”It’s ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos realizes that they are using his powers to bring Lucifer back* Kronos:”That Whelp!”


"Ummm... was it something I said?"

"Kronos... tell us what you saw."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ummm... was it something I said?"
> 
> "Kronos... tell us what you saw."


Kronos:”I realized where my energy’s been going he’s stealing my powers to bring himself back to life That’s cheating”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I realized where my energy’s been going he’s stealing my powers to bring himself back to life That’s cheating”


"Lucifer has been doing nothing but cheat.  But now we know the means of his resurrection.  The question is... how to stop the siphoning?  Even if we don't stop this resurrection, if we don't close off that power drain he'll just keep stealing your powers again and again, Kronos."

Oliver tried to concentrate.  It wasn't working.

"I'm sorry... but that divination took quite a bit out of me.  I can't do any more predictions or locating right now."

Oliver laid down.

"All that fire outside, the planet still burning and charred... isn't helping.  Nova may not like it but something has to be done about that, that much devastation may be messing with the flow of magic around here."


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Lucifer has been doing nothing but cheat.  But now we know the means of his resurrection.  The question is... how to stop the siphoning?  Even if we don't stop this resurrection, if we don't close off that power drain he'll just keep stealing your powers again and again, Kronos."
> 
> Oliver tried to concentrate.  It wasn't working.
> 
> ...


“ok”


----------



## Universe (Jul 3, 2022)

*Lunaris snaps his fingers and heals the entire planet but it makes him very exhausted*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Lunaris snaps his fingers and heals the entire planet but it makes him very exhausted*


Oliver stood still a moment.

"I was right.  The destruction across the planet _was_ interfering with the flow of magic.  Let me try again...."

He tried to refocus.

Eventually, the crystal ball reformed in his hands.

"I think I can see how Kronos is being drained.  It's... Universe, you had the right idea, it was definitely outside the known universe... there's actually nine weapons Lucifer can use against us, six of which are out of our reach right now... but this one we can reach... it's a giant clock hand?  No wait... it's a lance.  It's... a plasma lance.  Wait... this is a weapon from last reality.  I don't know how I know this, but one of the Architects made this weapon!  It's Lævateinn!  Lucifer's misusing one of the Architects' strongest weapons!  He's using it as one of the hands at the heart of a clockwork forge world and that world is how Kronos is getting siphoned!"

Oliver spoke an eldritch code.  Cerebrus would be able to use that code to figure out where the forge world was, and how close they could get via wormhole.

"I don't know why... but I can tell that there are slick red crystals we need here on Formosa, for recovering two of the other weapons.  Lævateinn won't need them though."

He then slumped over.

"That's as much as I can gather from a magical prophecy.  I know it's in the heart of the planet, I know how to get to that planet... but I can't ascertain what we'll find there.  The weapon needs to be retrieved and the forge world destroyed."

Oliver laid down again.

"When we accomplish that... we'll get plenty of time before Lucifer can make another move.  And some things need to happen before we retrieve any more artifacts than this.  We're going to want to find a couple planets to check in on.  Maybe a resort planet.  And maybe you'll get to enjoy your hard work, Solaris."

Oliver looked at Solaris.

"And don't be hard on the Architects.... they would go crazy if they found out one of their weapons was used this way."
------------------------

The survivors of the planet were absolutely flabbergasted at what was happening.  The charring and burning... was disappearing.  Life was returning to Formosa, at a speed beyond the comprehension of a mortal mind.

The relief workers also stared, awestruck.  Taonoui herself stood in shock.

She shook it off and sent another message to Ahrakas.  This would probably arrive just as he got to Thulcan-7.



Spoiler: From user Galactic Bunnyhop



I... I don't believe what I'm seeing here, Ahrakas.  This planet was charred and burned and _dying_, and... everything is suddenly sprouting again.  Life is returning at a speed I didn't think was even possible.  I... I think another one of the dragon gods just unleashed their super.  At least I _hope_ that's what it is, and not a time traveler breaking the rules.  What is even happening?  _What have we gotten ourselves into, High Imperator?_


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2022)

*I started singing the Star vs the forces of evil theme song again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

"So.... how soon do we tell High Imperator Ahrakas about all of this, and how much?"

Aeternus scratched his head.

"A lot of this is technically our problem, but if we can trust him enough to have his subordinates locate a couple of the weapons for us...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So.... how soon do we tell High Imperator Ahrakas about all of this, and how much?"
> 
> Aeternus scratched his head.
> 
> "A lot of this is technically our problem, but if we can trust him enough to have his subordinates locate a couple of the weapons for us...."


Cerebrus:”I think so I know he’s nice”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I think so I know he’s nice”


Oliver pulled out a communicator.

"Just... where were you keeping that...."

"It was part of my belongings when I collapsed.  I'm assuming it's kept in some kind of magical storage now."

Oliver typed out a message to send to Ahrakas.  The message would likely arrive shortly after Taonoui's second message.



Spoiler: From user Kobold Ascendant



High Imperator, this is Oliver, former crown prince of kobolds, now celestial dragon god of magic.  First, thanks again for pulling my people away from that cult group.  I... ever since running across you, things have been looking up.  I think my people will be a bit sad to see I won't be their future king, but they might rejoice that they have influence in the cosmic battle now.

Anyways... we've been brainstorming on Formosa, about what's gone on in the cosmos.  My domain includes prophecies... and we found out how Lucifer's coming back.  He's found a way to siphon Kronos's powers as the god of time.  We're dealing with that as the source appears to be outside the known universe... but even that will only prevent further resurrections at this point.  And it won't create enough of an opening to strike at him - he's got another eight weapons around this reality that could actually take us out.  We want to be rid of them before we make an assault on the Project Lazarus base.  When we take out Lucifer this time... we want to prevent even the possibility of him ever coming back.  Something _bad_ happened between Lucifer's family and Solaris's, even disregarding the events of late last reality... but I will let the others explain that.

He'll be expecting us or maybe you to go after these weapons.  But I don't think he'll expect spies in the Temporal Imperium getting close to these weapons.  Think you can have your men investigate?

And... have the Architects think about every weapon they ever used last reality.  I can confirm Lævateinn is one of them... and Lucifer's using it as part of the time siphon we're dealing with.



"There, that should cover it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver pulled out a communicator.
> 
> "Just... where were you keeping that...."
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”good”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 4, 2022)

_Ahrakas looked at the messages on his pad. Interesting developments. He began typing back to Taonoui (@Firuthi Dragovic) _


Spoiler: From User: Ascendant Phoenix. CONFIDENTIAL



_Harpocrates is currently in charge of archiving everything. I still dont fully trust the Celestial Dragons, I have seen what they are capable of during the Dawn War and the Rebellion, I fear they may have ulterior goals for the Architects. This is greatly intriguing about Oliver, I need you to try to see where his loyalties lie. We might possibly have a great asset on our hands if we can get him to be our spy. The Architects may be in greater peril than ever before, do not fail them or me._


_He then coincidentally got a message from Harpocrates, he glance at its contents. Then he began replying to Oliver.
Good news! I have relayed the info to Harpocrates and she has her men on the job. Luckily she just informed me that her men have captured a few of Lucifers loyalists. They revealed under coercive interrogation that Project: Lazarus is the name of a complicated failsafe Lucifer had involving cloning himself. However he needs a celestial dragons powers to restore his own powers, otherwise the clone is powerless.
In all honesty I think you are now the most capable replacement for Tiamats successor as Temporal Lord. Something for you to think about._
(OOC: I am still on my trip rn so might not have much time to reply in a little bit)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas looked at the messages on his pad. Interesting developments. He began typing back to Taonoui (@Firuthi Dragovic) _
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From User: Ascendant Phoenix. CONFIDENTIAL
> ...


Ahrakas got a message back.



Spoiler: From user Galactic Bunnyhop



Ulterior.... High Imperator, keep in mind the alliance with the dragons is recent news.  Of course we're going to have misgivings.  I wanted to put them to work because I know a wrecked and unguarded planet is a very easy way for someone to sneak in a thing that will hinder the Architects.  If you think I'm playing with fire given what they unleashed in those wars, I'll ease off.  Regardless, I'll have a talk with Harpocrates, then I'll see what I can do about Oliver.  As for you... the Architects, Jackson, and Saxon are on your ship if you need to fill them in on any of this.  Jackson told me the raver was fiddling with a communicator, I assume he means Loki...





Baron Tredegar said:


> He then coincidentally got a message from Harpocrates, he glance at its contents. Then he began replying to Oliver.
> Good news! I have relayed the info to Harpocrates and she has her men on the job. Luckily she just informed me that her men have captured a few of Lucifers loyalists. They revealed under coercive interrogation that Project: Lazarus is the name of a complicated failsafe Lucifer had involving cloning himself. However he needs a celestial dragons powers to restore his own powers, otherwise the clone is powerless.
> In all honesty I think you are now the most capable replacement for Tiamats successor as Temporal Lord. Something for you to think about.


Another message came in.



Spoiler: From user Kobold Ascendant



I... I'll think about it.  I understand I'll have to relay about the celestial dragons if I take up a role like that.  Thank you for that detail about the failsafe, and now I have to wonder just how much Lucifer knows about the celestials given he's picking one of the strongest powers.



Followed by a third message.



Spoiler: From unknown user, alias 'Springtail Boomerang'



High Imperator, this is Dural.  I was informed by Kurt that you're on your way here.  Hortense and Hayagriva are off taking a tour of Pazhan and Graffias to 'reacquaint Hortense with her job', after they taught me about Temporal Lord basics they said to contact them when a dance competition starts?.... anyways, I'm sending you landing coordinates.  There's not enough room to land near the palace at Stallion's Mount, so I'm having you land near the Davenport-Apted Reservoir and we'll work from there.  Valentin's going to be waiting for you.



--------------------

Oliver set the communicator down.

"Ahrakas just relayed back... we probably should move quickly against that forge world, having someone with both Lucifer's and Kronos's powers in the same body is a disaster."

Oliver looked around.

"In fact, Lucifer becomes an incident if he gets ANY of us.  It's the only way he can threaten us at this point, besides perhaps whatever inner circle he has.  Even though there are some parts of this only we can do, our own survival is paramount when going after these artifact weapons."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas got a message back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”I know what he wants you to do I just want you to know if you spy on Solaris he won’t trust you for Centuries”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I know what he wants you to do I just want you to know if you spy on Solaris he won’t trust you for Centuries”


"Let me guess... Solaris has had it happen more than once?"

Oliver looked at Cerebrus.

"I'm going to need time before making a decision like the High Imperator's offer anyways.  Leading and tending to my mortal family may interfere with handling out-of-universe problems that threaten both Imperial and celestial alike.  That would pretty much put the kibosh on a spying attempt."


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let me guess... Solaris has had it happen more than once?"
> 
> Oliver looked at Cerebrus.
> 
> "I'm going to need time before making a decision like the High Imperator's offer anyways.  Leading and tending to my mortal family may interfere with handling out-of-universe problems that threaten both Imperial and celestial alike.  That would pretty much put the kibosh on a spying attempt."


Cerebrus:”let me just say that It’s happened once or twice”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”let me just say that It’s happened once or twice”


"And that's all you need to tell me."

Oliver's eye twitched.

"Actually....I just read into that claim.  Twenty smaller prophecies of what would happen if I tried it, and the only way Solaris mistrusts me is when one of you tells on me.  You know why?  _Every one of you_ has a way to mess with my attempts to inform the High Imperator if I try anything.  All different ways, in fact, all related to your core powers.  And each of you does that _before_ you tell Solaris what happened - except for Universe, who tells first and then replaces my message with an embarrassing fact about the High Imperator."

Oliver clutched his head

"I need to think of a different aspect of magic besides divination and prophecy.  It's giving me a headache right now."

Oliver's wing twitched a bit.

"I'll want to talk with the kobolds directly before making any big decisions like rulership and if the Imperials try to pressure me, then I'll get direct.  But right now we have something to deal with."

Oliver stood up.

"Which of us should go to that forge world?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And that's all you need to tell me."
> 
> Oliver's eye twitched.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”Take me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Take me”


"Okay... you and me, and we might be able to bring along one more."

Oliver was still rubbing his face.

"I'm wearing out on prophecies at the moment, though I sense that if we're not going to use Universe's ship that there might be.... no wait, that wrecked one is the one we came in on.  There's at least one other wrecked ship that's more than 10 kilometers out, I might be able to pull pieces together and turn them into replacement parts."

Oliver's face twitched again.

"I need to think about other aspects of magic.  There's too much of a drive to just use it for divination."


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay... you and me, and we might be able to bring along one more."
> 
> Oliver was still rubbing his face.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”You keep forgetting that the Universe 7 can be summoned”


----------



## idkthough120 (Jul 5, 2022)

(what a potentially good rp thingy, I guess...)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”You keep forgetting that the Universe 7 can be summoned”


"I was kind of under the impression Universe was planning on using it soon.  Don't even know if I can do the summons yet."

Oliver tried to think again of that ship.  He tried to think of how to make it dock with the structure in a relatively safe way, or at least bring it nearby so he and Cerebrus could board.

Would thought alone be enough for a summons, now that Oliver was one of them?


----------



## Universe (Jul 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was kind of under the impression Universe was planning on using it soon.  Don't even know if I can do the summons yet."
> 
> Oliver tried to think again of that ship.  He tried to think of how to make it dock with the structure in a relatively safe way, or at least bring it nearby so he and Cerebrus could board.
> 
> Would thought alone be enough for a summons, now that Oliver was one of them?


*The Universe 7 appears out of a wormhole*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The Universe 7 appears out of a wormhole*


"Wait... this ship has enough sentience to read thoughts?  Or is it responding specifically to the celestial dragon mindlink?"

Oliver addressed the remaining celestial dragons.

"If anyone from the Imperium shows up looking for me... don't be hostile.  There's plenty of nonhostile ways to impress, uh... their inability to get at our secrets."

Oliver boarded the Universe-7, motioning for Cerebrus to follow.


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wait... this ship has enough sentience to read thoughts?  Or is it responding specifically to the celestial dragon mindlink?"
> 
> Oliver addressed the remaining celestial dragons.
> 
> ...


*Cerebrus gets on the Universe 7* Cerebrus:”Hello Alpha long time no see” “hello Cerebrus good to see you again”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cerebrus gets on the Universe 7* Cerebrus:”Hello Alpha long time no see” “hello Cerebrus good to see you again”


"Hello again, Alpha."

Oliver focused on Alpha.

"We're in pursuit of a clockwork planet.  I gave Cerebrus the code, he'll know the coordinates and the right wormhole."


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hello again, Alpha."
> 
> Oliver focused on Alpha.
> 
> "We're in pursuit of a clockwork planet.  I gave Cerebrus the code, he'll know the coordinates and the right wormhole."


*Cerebrus activated the wormhole drive to the right coordinates*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cerebrus activated the wormhole drive to the right coordinates*


The ship moved, going through the wormhole like it has with so many others.

Where it arrived... was near a very metallic-looking planet-like object.  A closer view would reveal it to be entirely mechanical - all the 'water' was in fact various oils and fluids, the landmasses were various kinds of textured metal... there were even mechanical trees and "life"forms.

"Is it just me... or does that planet radiate an intense feeling, like thousands of tiny barbed needles across the skin?  That all twist and shift the more you try to focus or channel anything?"

It was actually a feeling of great evil from this planet.  So if Oliver felt it as twisting barbed needles, Aeternus felt it as gnawing termites, and Solaris felt it as dragons crying.... how did Cerebrus interpret this feeling?


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The ship moved, going through the wormhole like it has with so many others.
> 
> Where it arrived... was near a very metallic-looking planet-like object.  A closer view would reveal it to be entirely mechanical - all the 'water' was in fact various oils and fluids, the landmasses were various kinds of textured metal... there were even mechanical trees and "life"forms.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”I don’t like this so much knowledge tainted by ignorance” *He shuddered as if a gust of freezing wind had hit him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I don’t like this so much knowledge tainted by ignorance” *He shuddered as if a gust of freezing wind had hit him*


"I don't like this, either.  But this is the source of how Kronos is getting siphoned.  We can't back down, much as we want to.  With this feeling, we're... probably more protected than anything else in reality against the energies of the planet.  Plot a course closer to the planet."

Oliver took a deep breath, attempting to steady himself against this onslaught.

"We will want to work quickly, but we need to make sure not to be reckless.  We'll need to go underground, unfortunately."


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't like this, either.  But this is the source of how Kronos is getting siphoned.  We can't back down, much as we want to.  With this feeling, we're... probably more protected than anything else in reality against the energies of the planet.  Plot a course closer to the planet."
> 
> Oliver took a deep breath, attempting to steady himself against this onslaught.
> 
> "We will want to work quickly, but we need to make sure not to be reckless.  We'll need to go underground, unfortunately."


Cerebrus:”Alpha stealth mode” *The Universe 7 turns completely invisible*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Alpha stealth mode” *The Universe 7 turns completely invisible*


Oliver continued to be amazed at seeing new aspects of the ship, almost staring like an awed child.

Because by celestial dragon standards that's what he was.

But he had to focus.  He had to do something about this overwhelming presence.  As the ship got closer, he uttered a few words under his breath.

By the time the ship got close, he had created three astral globules in his hand.  He took one and put it on his snout, and it spread into a shimmer around his body.  He offered his hand towards Cerebrus.

"Energy wards.  It should ease the oppressive feeling and give us more time to investigate this false planet.  I made sure to make one for both you and Alpha."


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver continued to be amazed at seeing new aspects of the ship, almost staring like an awed child.
> 
> Because by celestial dragon standards that's what he was.
> 
> ...


*Cerebrus knows this and takes Oliver’s hand guiding it to his snout*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas got a message back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas began preparing the ship for docking. He then went back to the main hall with the Architects and the others. 
As the otters turned to see Ahrakas they noticed an expression on his face they had never seen before, fear and pain._
So many of the Celestials we thought were dead are alive, and they are multiplying. _His voice was trembling. _If you would allow it, I would like to share my memories of the Rebellion and the Dawn War with you. I have repressed them for a long time. You may find these memories useful.


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2022)

*Solaris was scared and desperate but he didn’t want to start a war* “I didn’t want violence I didn’t want war I just want to get along with my creation”


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2022)

“You have me.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas began preparing the ship for docking. He then went back to the main hall with the Architects and the others.
> As the otters turned to see Ahrakas they noticed an expression on his face they had never seen before, fear and pain._
> So many of the Celestials we thought were dead are alive, and they are multiplying. _His voice was trembling. _If you would allow it, I would like to share my memories of the Rebellion and the Dawn War with you. I have repressed them for a long time. You may find these memories useful.


When Ahrakas looked, he noticed that only four of the otters were looking his way.  Cooper was behind them, sitting in a corner and rocking back and forth, a very pained look on his face.

"I thought you would never ask, Ahrakas."

"We promised that this reality was going to be focused on healing, and this is just another part of it."

"In the last few hours, it seems we have all undergone a major paradigm shift... even the dragons themselves."

"Though... I should advise on something.  Had you hit us with this before Dad turned into Jormungandr, or before your former boss stormed the infirmary... our reaction would turn out way different than sharing it now will."

"Lucifer stormed the-"

"Wait, your DAD is-"

"Jackson, Saxon, not now.  We can fill you two in on this afterwards.  In fact, are you two sure you want to be a part of this?"

"We've asked Taonoui about her predecessor's experiences as they had recorded them for her, but she never wants to talk about them."

"Maybe now we'll find out why."

"Very well.  You two should listen unconditionally.  Oriana, you ought to do the same."

"Understood."

"Kurt, you and I are going to have our response tainted by our past experiences."

"You mean because of the rebellion and the rise of the Convergence?  Yeah, I'll probably be paying attention to that part more."

"And as for me... I must know what was going on with Lucifer."

"What about me?"

"Fabiana, it's his experience with dragons.  You got a better glimpse of dragon bloodlust and its progression than we did, you focus on that."

"Okay."

"Cooper unfortunately will not be joining us in this.  He had a flashback to a really horrid memory and he insisted he needed to confront Solaris about it.  Begin when you are ready."

-----------------



Spoiler: For Solaris' and Universe's minds only



Cooper reached out his mind, attempting to contact Solaris.

"I remembered something dreadful... I demand an answer."

The memory he transmitted to Solaris was of a giant city.  A giant, run-down city in squalor, recognizable as being from last reality.  At the center of this city was a magnificent tower, and the man in the tower was a dragon.  Solaris would recognize, at least superficially, that the dragon was Marendar, the late God of Echoes.

There was a very large family that lived near the tower.  Solaris could see five essences entering one of the young adults of the family.  These were obviously the reincarnations of the Architects in that time.  Shortly after the Architects were born, the family was plucked off the street.  The five kids were forced to live in the tower.

It was a very... lavish tower, very well-kept and there was plenty available for the children.  But something about the whole experience was incredibly dreadful.  As the kids aged, the memory of Marendar blurred, obscured by... pain.  Screams.  The dragon yelling at them for things they didn't do.  A memory of a blunt object being taken to Cooper's knee.  The memories of this time were too scrambled for Solaris to get much out of them, but it was clear the kids were not being treated well.

Several of the poorer families around the city conspired... or at least Cooper thought they did, as he could only see them through a window.  Eventually, the kids were all smuggled out of the tower.  They were put in the care of another dragon... and it was incredibly hard for them to open up to that dragon, but they eventually did.

However, the kids did have to live under lock and key... because Marendar tried several times to break down the doors and reacquire the children, screaming.  Every time, this new dragon hid the children away and was able to stop Marendar.  Eventually, once the kids grew old enough, Marendar tried again... and this time the kids defended themselves.  They beat Marendar badly enough that he fled the city.  The city needed a new leader.  Cooper was given the offer, but he deferred to the leader... Pavlin, then known as Aten.  The city enjoyed a few centuries of prosperity under Aten's rule, at which point the quintet were called upon to investigate other parts of reality.  The five vowed to never let others suffer the way they did... no matter the cost.

None of the memories of Marendar painted him as suffering himself.  None of them painted him as bloodlusted.  No... the Marendar in these visions appeared to be doing this out of malice.  Solaris knew that Cooper's fear and sorrow were genuine.  But everything about these memories contradicted everything Solaris knew about Marendar.  Solaris knew Marendar as eccentric but much more caring and professional than this.  Solaris had probably been in Marendar's head at least once and known the behavior Cooper had attributed to him was never even in consideration.  He may have even seen the city in question and knew that it was not only not in squalor, but actually very well-kept.

Something was off about the Marendar in Cooper's vision and Solaris knew it.

"And don't tell me it wasn't Marendar who did all that!" Cooper insisted, projecting a lot of sorrow and rage through his voice.  "If you're going to make a claim like that, you need airtight proof."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cerebrus knows this and takes Oliver’s hand guiding it to his snout*


Cerebrus would get the same protective shimmer.  The evil feeling wasn't completely gone, but Cerebrus definitely felt some protection from it thanks to the globule.

Oliver offered the last one to Alpha as the ship got close enough to land.

"Something tells me it's in the core of the planet... we won't need to drill, we might be able to find a path down.  Let's do this."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When Ahrakas looked, he noticed that only four of the otters were looking his way.  Cooper was behind them, sitting in a corner and rocking back and forth, a very pained look on his face.
> 
> "I thought you would never ask, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas knelt down in front of the otters, before he even began sharing his memories he began shaking and tears were on his face. _I remember the screams the most.
_He reached his energies out and shared his memories with the otters.
It was the old reality. An apartment in the Architects capital city to be precise. There was a woman preparing a meal, and in the living room a small child playing with toys. The child, a young Ahrakas knew that his mother was making the best Gthn in the galaxy for supper. Next week they would be going to the new reality, he was so excited. Ahrakas's father was along with Apophis and Lucifer, one of the three most trusted generals of the Architects, and he would lead a new world called "Earth." 
Suddenly the door burst in and Ahrakas's father, Mercurius, came in. He was wearing his armor and his two swords were sheathed. Ahrakas got very scared, his father was covered in blood. His mother, Hathor, ran to Mercurius's side. Whats happening, why are you covered in blood? 
Things have gone wrong, Loki has raised his flag in rebellion, Apophis fights with him. There are Celestial Dragons in their midst. You need to take Ahrakas to the Dagdas palace. Thats where we are sending all the civilians to. _
_Hathor was speechless for a moment but then an explosion rocked the building and the windows shattered and Ahrakas screamed. __Take Ahrakas, GO! There is no time!_
_Hathor overcame her shock and grabbed Ahrakas. They ran into the streets, fliers flew overhead and the sounds of shouting and fighting could be heard all around. Hathor picked up Ahrakas and carried him in her arms and raced through the chaos. A building exploded next to them, but Hathor kept running. Through the rubble Ahrakas 
glimpsed a man riding a massive wolf. There were so many bodies around him. 
Finally they reached the Dagdas palace. Thousands of refugees were streaming into it and guards were vigorously inspecting everyone. When it came their turn they were let in instantly. Everyone knew the face of the wife of Mercurius. They were herded into an atrium with the other civilians. __Were safe now. Daddy is going to fix everything. _
_Suddenly the ground shook and part of the ceiling caved in. A Celestial Dragon appeared through the opening, his scales were like metallic sapphires. The Vigilant guards rushed to fight him. Ahrakas watched in terror as the Celestial lifted the guards up and crushed them with the power of his mind alone. Hathor slipped her necklace around Ahrakas's neck. __*HIDE! *__She screamed as the Celestial sent a wave of fire throughout the Atrium. The necklace protected Ahrakas but his mother... she turned to ash before his eyes. He crawled through the mass of screaming and burning people until he found a spot behind a vase he could hide.
He didnt know how long he was huddled under there, but eventually he heard the voices of Lucifer and his father. He heard his name shouted and he emerged and ran to his father and enveloped him in a big hug. Both Ahrakas and Mercurius broke down and began crying and hugging each other. Lucifer stood in shock. __Mercurius, it seems your son is the only survivor, if only we had gotten here sooner..._


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 8, 2022)

The memories next blurred together but next thing you saw was Ahrakas standing with Mercurius on a podium.
_Ahrakas stood next to his father and Lucifer. Mercurius said they would stick together from now on. The surviving soldiers surrounded the podium in the main square. The soldiers parted and Ahrakas saw them for the first time in his life. The Architects, they hardly ever left their palaces. They all bore golden robes and wore masks concealing their true faces. Ahrakas knew them all, but the one deserving the most reverence was Lord Aten. His mask bore a resemblance to the golden masks the future egyptians would use on their mummies. They serenely walked up to the main podium and took their places. Ahrakas got down to his knee along with his father and Lucifer. Lord Aten spoke._
_Bring the condemned before us, Mercurius ready Jormungandr._
_Mercurius left Ahrakas's side and soon brought forth a massive serpent creature, its fangs were dripping with venom. A man was paraded in chains up to the podium, he wore golden robes like the Architects but they were tattered and soaked with blood. He was chained up under Jormungandr. Lord Aten turned to address Loki and the crowd._
_You have ruined everything Loki. Your rebellion has tainted this new reality. We came this close to breaking free. If you had not interfered we would have rid the undesirables of this reality from entering the new. Our enslavers the Celestial Dragons would have been purged. In this reality I have come close to purging myself from the curses of empathy they inflicted  on us. Now because of you we will be reborn as weak and impressionable pawns of the Celestials. All the searching we have done in this lifetime for our true, untainted purpose will be for naught._
_You are a monster Aten. We can stop it all, end time itself. No one would ever have to die again. But you enjoy their deaths dont you?_
_Aten smiled. __Give him his punishment._
_Mercurius prepared Jormungandr for his task and hurried back to Ahrakas before the punishment could begin in earnest. He hid his sons eyes so that he couldnt see the horrors of Jormungandr. The screams were horrible but after awhile silenced. Ahrakas had his sight given back to him as Loki was taken away.
Now I have an announcement! The High Imperator of the new reality, he who will carry out our mission in our absence. He grabbed Lucifer and held his arm aloft. Behold my Morning Star! _
_Lord Aten and Lucifer walked off the podium to discuss things and the memories of the Rebellion ended._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas knelt down in front of the otters, before he even began sharing his memories he began shaking and tears were on his face. _I remember the screams the most.
> _He reached his energies out and shared his memories with the otters.
> It was the old reality. An apartment in the Architects capital city to be precise. There was a woman preparing a meal, and in the living room a small child playing with toys. The child, a young Ahrakas knew that his mother was making the best Gthn in the galaxy for supper. Next week they would be going to the new reality, he was so excited. Ahrakas's father was along with Apophis and Lucifer, one of the three most trusted generals of the Architects, and he would lead a new world called "Earth."
> Suddenly the door burst in and Ahrakas's father, Mercurius, came in. He was wearing his armor and his two swords were sheathed. Ahrakas got very scared, his father was covered in blood. His mother, Hathor, ran to Mercurius's side. Whats happening, why are you covered in blood?
> ...





Baron Tredegar said:


> The memories next blurred together but next thing you saw was Ahrakas standing with Mercurius on a podium.
> _Ahrakas stood next to his father and Lucifer. Mercurius said they would stick together from now on. The surviving soldiers surrounded the podium in the main square. The soldiers parted and Ahrakas saw them for the first time in his life. The Architects, they hardly ever left their palaces. They all bore golden robes and wore masks concealing their true faces. Ahrakas knew them all, but the one deserving the most reverence was Lord Aten. His mask bore a resemblance to the golden masks the future egyptians would use on their mummies. They serenely walked up to the main podium and took their places. Ahrakas got down to his knee along with his father and Lucifer. Lord Aten spoke._
> _Bring the condemned before us, Mercurius ready Jormungandr._
> _Mercurius left Ahrakas's side and soon brought forth a massive serpent creature, its fangs were dripping with venom. A man was paraded in chains up to the podium, he wore golden robes like the Architects but they were tattered and soaked with blood. He was chained up under Jormungandr. Lord Aten turned to address Loki and the crowd._
> ...


The otters were all... shaking, for sure, after Ahrakas' memories flowed into them.  Fabiana was the first to recover.  She approached Ahrakas, prepared to hug him if she were allowed.

"I can confirm that dragon was not acting in bloodlust at all.  Jackson, Saxon... I think a couple of those guards were family members of Taonoui's predecessor."

Jackson and Saxon sat somberly.  Oriana was next to recompose herself.

"It... we will still want to learn the memories of the Dawn War, but it already makes a lot of sense why you're so afraid of the Celestials."

Kurt was next to recover.  He stared angrily at Pavlin.

"*'Curses of empathy'*, Aten?  With what we now know about the reality tears and Anathema, the fact that empathy is *mandatory* for the process of sealing off both, and what happens if the Eternal Wheel fails, plus with what we learned about Lucifer, I did not 'ruin everything'.  Even though my rebellion failed and mutated into something that horrifies me, I may have in fact succeeded in saving everyone."

Pavlin slammed his head against the ground of the cruiser.  A speck of blood dripped down his face, as did fountains of tears.

*"AAAGGHHHH!!!!  THIS CAN'T BE RIGHT!  HOW DID I TURN OUT THIS HEARTLESS?!?"*

Pavlin wracked his mind, hoping he could dig up memories that would explain how he got to be like this.

"Ahrakas, I'm honestly surprised you remained devoted to us with memories like that.  I think Pavlin's going to need a moment before we continue with what you remember of the Dawn War."


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cerebrus would get the same protective shimmer.  The evil feeling wasn't completely gone, but Cerebrus definitely felt some protection from it thanks to the globule.
> 
> Oliver offered the last one to Alpha as the ship got close enough to land.
> 
> "Something tells me it's in the core of the planet... we won't need to drill, we might be able to find a path down.  Let's do this."


Cerebrus:”I want you to know I hope we all get along and live in peace”


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When Ahrakas looked, he noticed that only four of the otters were looking his way.  Cooper was behind them, sitting in a corner and rocking back and forth, a very pained look on his face.
> 
> "I thought you would never ask, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


“that’s not the Marendar I knew something’s off and I don’t like it” *Solaris thinks for a second*


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

*I was sparring with Nydos and got distracted by my father Nydos tried to punch me while I was distracted but I flipped over his fist and judo threw him into the wall* “ok I’m impressed Nephew” *He said laughing*


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

*I was in shock and pain* “daddy why did Uncle Maredar do that why he was the nicest dragon I knew why!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters were all... shaking, for sure, after Ahrakas' memories flowed into them.  Fabiana was the first to recover.  She approached Ahrakas, prepared to hug him if she were allowed.
> 
> "I can confirm that dragon was not acting in bloodlust at all.  Jackson, Saxon... I think a couple of those guards were family members of Taonoui's predecessor."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas hugged Fabiana. _I want things to be better this time around, I have dedicated my life to that purpose. _He then hugged Pavlin. _I dont know what happened that caused you to turn out that way. The only ones that may know are Apophis, Lucifer, and Horus. They are all thats left of your old inner circle, only the old Grand Vigilant Horus might speak with us without attempting to kill us all.
_Ahrakas wiped the tears from his eyes. _Are you all ready to continue?


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

*Solaris was actually angry* “WHY ARE WE THE ONES THAT ARE BLAMED FOR THE PAST WE’LL JUST LEARN FROM THE PAST BUT DON’T BLAME US WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES DON’T MAKE THIS A MISTAKE!” *Solaris shows the memory of Lucifer’s Father killing his mother He attacks Celestia who couldn’t fight back “MOMMY NOO!” cosmos:”Son go get out of here”  *Lucifer’s dad knocks out Cosmos and Solaris gets so mad he burns Heaven’s face*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that’s not the Marendar I knew something’s off and I don’t like it” *Solaris thinks for a second*





Universe said:


> *I was in shock and pain* “daddy why did Uncle Maredar do that why he was the nicest dragon I knew why!”





Spoiler: For Solaris' and Universe's minds only



"What did I say about.... I have an idea.  Share with me your memories of Marendar.  I want to compare them with ours.  Maybe the answer lies there."





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas hugged Fabiana. _I want things to be better this time around, I have dedicated my life to that purpose. _He then hugged Pavlin. _I dont know what happened that caused you to turn out that way. The only ones that may know are Apophis, Lucifer, and Horus. They are all thats left of your old inner circle, only the old Grand Vigilant Horus might speak with us without attempting to kill us all.
> _Ahrakas wiped the tears from his eyes. _Are you all ready to continue?


Pavlin sniffed, stifling his tears.

"We'll try talking to Horus when the time is right."

"I've had a few... off ideas as to why empathy could even be considered a curse, but they horrify me too much to even think about."

"So.... I'm probably still going to be fixated on Lucifer's behavior.  Oriana, you still good for an unconditional listen?"

"....we are talking a war here.  I'm probably going to be a bit fixated on tactics."

"I'll still be focused on the dragons."

"I'll try to do the unconditional listen."

"Proceed, Ahrakas."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I want you to know I hope we all get along and live in peace”


"I'm hoping so too."

The ship got close enough to land.  Oliver glanced outside.

"One more spell before we go in."

Oliver focused again.  This time, his energy coalesced into four small platform-like objects.  He put two of them on his feet, and they molded themselves to match his foot pattern.

"Magic footwear.  All that metal looks sharp, with the sheer amount of evil I don't want to risk cuts."

He guided the other two platforms to Cerebrus's feet, then stepped on to the planet.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Spoiler: For Solaris' and Universe's minds only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“ok I can try”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Spoiler: For Solaris' and Universe's minds only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas reached out with his memories to the otters and showed them images of the Dawn War.
It was only a few million years after the creation of the new reality. A young and teenaged Ahrakas stood with his father at a briefing table among other Temporal Lords, the High Imperator stood at the head of the table. After millions of years this is it, the final destruction of the Celestial Dragons. We will have finally fulfilled Lord Atens final command to purge the Celestials, then we can divert our resources to rounding up the Convergence rebels. Lord Mercurius, you will lead the assault on Greater Proxima. I would lead the assault myself, however the Celestials probably desire my death the most due to me being the one to lead the assault on the home in the old reality. 
The leader of the Proximan Celestials is Prince Lanren, the younger brother of their king, Solaris.
We will drop in on their main fortress, we believe that Lanren is armed with a staff that possesses the ability to go to the old reality. Be cautious.
You are all dismissed.
Mercurius and Ahrakas walked down the hallways of the ship. Through the windows Ahrakas could see thousands of ships of the Imperiums feudal fleet. The largest military gathering this reality had and will ever see. Mercurius turned to Ahrakas, I want you to hold back, and go in one of the last dropships.
May I ask why?
You still hold anger for your mother, that is a weakness. I know that Lord Aten and the Architects strove to rid themselves of empathy and emotion. That is good for them, but not for us lesser beings. We are meant to experience all our emotions not suppress them. You are all I have left, I love you and dont want you to be lost like your mother.
I understand father.
They then hugged each other for a moment before going their separate ways. Ahrakas made his way to the hangar and into the dropship. The ships departed and he stood huddled in the dark ship. He felt it rumble as it hit the atmosphere and he could feel it shake from nearby explosions.
The ship hit the ground with a thud and the doors opened. He rushed out with a battle cry on his lips as the full might of the Imperium showed its face. Thousands of soldiers streamed out of the various dropships all carrying various emblems and flags corresponding to their domains. Mercurius was leading the advance force and was already engaging the Celestials. Even from such a far distance Ahrakas could see his fathers two flaming swords swinging wildly at the enemy. Ahrakas could understand why his father was considered the best fighter of the Imperium. 
Explosions from the citadels defenses thundered all around and Imperial troops fell all around him. He grabbed hold of a stray horse and leaped onto it. Ahrakas spurned his horse into action and rode towards his father. We are going to finish this together father. As he got nearer to the citadel the full power of the Celestials was apparent, they were taking out entire companies by themselves with their powers. But the Imperium had greater numbers. Suddenly a Celestial jumped on top of Ahrakas, taking him off his horse. Ahrakas struggled with the being on top of him before pulling his pistol out and shot the Celestial through the neck. 
He got back to his feet and saw Mercurius taking on three Celestial dragons by himself. Mercurius was giving them a constant barrage of blade strikes as he flipped and leaped throughout the battlefield. Truly the greatest warrior of both the old and new realities. Ahrakas realized that two of the Celestials he was fighting was none other than Lanren and Solaris themselves! 
Mercurius dismembered and beheaded the third Celestial and was pushing back Lanren and Solaris. Ahrakas ran into the battle and gave his best war cry. He saw his father turn to face him, a look of shock on his face, before Lanren impaled him with his claws. Ahrakas screamed in terror as the last of his family was killed before his eyes. He fired at Lanren with his pistol but the shots had no effect on him. Lanren swiped the gun out of his hand and swatted him to the ground. He raised his claws for the killing blow but suddenly a sword blade appeared through his heart. The Dragon fell over dead to reveal a bloodied Mercurius standing in his place. He fell down before his son.
I dont have much time left. Promise me you will guide and protect the Architects before anything else. We all made mistakes in the old reality, I just wanted you to have a safe future. He revealed a belt of grenades. Solaris fled to that bunker, I think thats where the rest of the leadership is. __He propped himself up on his sword. __Im not going to make it, but by the Architects Im ending this. __He put his hand on Ahrakas's cheek and handed him one of his swords. __Just know that we both always loved you. _
_He ran into the bunker and brief sounds of fighting were heard before an explosion. Ahrakas looked to his side and saw the Imperiums standard flying at the top of the citadel. They had won._
_After the battle Mercurius's remains were recovered and given a heroes burial. The Celestial Dragon bodies in the bunker were never truly identified The High Imperator gave a speech about Atens final decree being fulfilled. All Ahrakas knew was that he was alone, all he had left was a promise. He would guide the Architects when they appeared and he would protect them with his life._


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas reached out with his memories to the otters and showed them images of the Dawn War.
> It was only a few million years after the creation of the new reality. A young and teenaged Ahrakas stood with his father at a briefing table among other Temporal Lords, the High Imperator stood at the head of the table. After millions of years this is it, the final destruction of the Celestial Dragons. We will have finally fulfilled Lord Atens final command to purge the Celestials, then we can divert our resources to rounding up the Convergence rebels. Lord Mercurius, you will lead the assault on Greater Proxima. I would lead the assault myself, however the Celestials probably desire my death the most due to me being the one to lead the assault on the home in the old reality.
> The leader of the Proximan Celestials is Prince Lanren, the younger brother of their king, Solaris.
> We will drop in on their main fortress, we believe that Lanren is armed with a staff that possesses the ability to go to the old reality. Be cautious.
> ...


*Solaris was still morning the death of his brother and was angry but choose another path so he could put the past behind him* “you have no idea that we had done nothing to deserve this you attacked us unprovoked and we were just defending ourselves see I never died in the bunker we were never in the bunker”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas reached out with his memories to the otters and showed them images of the Dawn War.
> It was only a few million years after the creation of the new reality. A young and teenaged Ahrakas stood with his father at a briefing table among other Temporal Lords, the High Imperator stood at the head of the table. After millions of years this is it, the final destruction of the Celestial Dragons. We will have finally fulfilled Lord Atens final command to purge the Celestials, then we can divert our resources to rounding up the Convergence rebels. Lord Mercurius, you will lead the assault on Greater Proxima. I would lead the assault myself, however the Celestials probably desire my death the most due to me being the one to lead the assault on the home in the old reality.
> The leader of the Proximan Celestials is Prince Lanren, the younger brother of their king, Solaris.
> We will drop in on their main fortress, we believe that Lanren is armed with a staff that possesses the ability to go to the old reality. Be cautious.
> ...


Pavlin appeared to be in physical pain on experiencing this whole thing.

"I can confirm none of those dragons were bloodlusted either.  They were fighting for their kingdom."

"You had the right tactical idea, not sending the most hated guy in.  And your father had the right idea, and taught you well."

"Before Pavlin pops, I.... need to give you some very bad news, Ahrakas.  While I was researching for my rebellion, I discovered something about the Celestial Dragons.  Unless their essence is trapped and subsumed, they can reincarnate.  A little like us in that regard.  It may take years, it may take centuries, and they often lose their old identities and attain new identities in the process... but they come back.  There is a reason they were involved on our side of the rebellion.  They knew they'd live again."

"But the weapons we made-"

"Oriana, our own creations have tried to kill us before.  We do not hand out weapons that can kill us.  The High Imperator had no such respect and knew how to make weapons that trapped the dragons.  And he almost undoubtedly used the knowledge he tricked Zadkiel into giving him... to dispose of them."

"But the dragons can very easily portal to-"

"To other realities, yes.  Their gods can make the portals, but the lesser dragons themselves can survive in more realities than their home one if a god helps them.  Plus, I know for a fact some of them can even split their minds and act in multiple bodies at once.  Once they saw those essence-trapping weapons and what they were doing, they most likely made their astral forms flee and left behind fake bodies and portions of their essence.  They knew they could just reconstruct their bodies and bide their time."

"You don't mean...."

"Most of those dragons you report as killed in the battle?  Most likely aren't.  Your High Imperator at the time, Lucifer?  He didn't do his research on the dragons and ultimately threw away many of your lives for nothing.  This is probably why he took every possible chance to study the staff, why he made sure Marendar was killed in a way that he couldn't come back, why-"

Pavlin tried to grab the sidearm off of one of the crew, who struggled with it.  When Kurt saw how the gun was held and realized what Pavlin was trying to do, he body-slammed him into the ground.  While holding him down... he looked on in horror.

".....something very strange is happening to Pavlin.  It.... oh no! No no no, not THIS!"

Kurt sent a telepathic distress call.

_"Universe, if you can hear me in the slightest, get to Ahrakas' ship, NOW!  Something horrible is happening to Pavlin.... and I think it's the very thing that kept happening to you!!"_

Ahrakas could swear... he only noticed for a split second... one of Pavlin's fingers started to turn black.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin appeared to be in physical pain on experiencing this whole thing.
> 
> "I can confirm none of those dragons were bloodlusted either.  They were fighting for their kingdom."
> 
> ...


*I teleported to the ship immediately* “No no no no no no” *I glowed brightly and purged Pavlin’s body* “oh my gosh that was way too close”


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

*I was panting exhausted and my scales were slowly turning back to the normal shade of gold they were before*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported to the ship immediately* “No no no no no no” *I glowed brightly and purged Pavlin’s body* “oh my gosh that was way too close”


Pavlin was gushing tears.  He had several cuts on his hands, from being grabbed by small claws.

"I saw... when I heard all of that from Kurt.... I saw... some horrible... THING... that had my face.  It tried to grab me.... I knew what was coming.... I tried to stop it the only way I knew how.... then it latched on to me....."

"I think that settles, once and for all, that we've been celestial dragons at least once, Ahrakas.  That was the exact same thing that kept happening to Universe."

"You called him, didn't you?  That was quick thinking, Kurt."



Universe said:


> *I was panting exhausted and my scales were slowly turning back to the normal shade of gold they were before*


"Ummmm... Universe is brighter than before...."

"Universe, thanks, but be very careful how much you're doing this.  I think... I fear you might simply be drawing it out of others rather than purging it."

Pavlin got up, Kurt allowing him to do so, and approached Ahrakas for a hug.

"I.... I realize this is the worst time for what just happened... you being stressed about the dragons... and to see one of the Architects manifest _exactly_ the same thing as them.... I just want you to know.... we're still going to do the duty we've held.  I am horrified just how far we went astray.... and realizing.... that it was due to MY actions..... and not Kurt's, like we'd been blaming.... it seems... it seems we're meant to be emotional too...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin was gushing tears.  He had several cuts on his hands, from being grabbed by small claws.
> 
> "I saw... when I heard all of that from Kurt.... I saw... some horrible... THING... that had my face.  It tried to grab me.... I knew what was coming.... I tried to stop it the only way I knew how.... then it latched on to me....."
> 
> ...


“No I’m using my light powers in one massive mental blast and it exhausts me all of the gods have a ‘super move’ like that”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris was still morning the death of his brother and was angry but choose another path so he could put the past behind him* “you have no idea that we had done nothing to deserve this you attacked us unprovoked and we were just defending ourselves see I never died in the bunker we were never in the bunker”


Im sorry, I was just doing what I thought was right at the time.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin appeared to be in physical pain on experiencing this whole thing.
> 
> "I can confirm none of those dragons were bloodlusted either.  They were fighting for their kingdom."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas stood in shock, _They all live? My father died for nothing? We thought they were all dead, I had always suspected a few might have escaped, but this changes so many things.
_Suddenly he saw Pavlin grab the gun. He breathed a sigh of relief when Universe appeared._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin was gushing tears.  He had several cuts on his hands, from being grabbed by small claws.
> 
> "I saw... when I heard all of that from Kurt.... I saw... some horrible... THING... that had my face.  It tried to grab me.... I knew what was coming.... I tried to stop it the only way I knew how.... then it latched on to me....."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas hugged Pavlin and held him tight. _Dont blame yourself, I feel it was everyone's fault. Things just spiraled out of control. I say we go see Horus, he is the only one who may have insight into everything. These memories have manifested something in Pavlin, we need to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im sorry, I was just doing what I thought was right at the time.
> 
> _Ahrakas stood in shock, _They all live? My father died for nothing? We thought they were all dead, I had always suspected a few might have escaped, but this changes so many things.
> _Suddenly he saw Pavlin grab the gun. He breathed a sigh of relief when Universe appeared.
> ...


Jackson and Saxon sat there in shock.

"Did.... did... Ahrakas, did you just-"

"I don't believe it.... are the Architects...."

"Jackson.... Saxon.... we have been countless beings over the years.  There's a lot to explain an-"

There was a shout from outside.  "Umm... are you all going to stay on the ship all day?"

"I know you want to rush to help me, but we are on Thulcan-7 now.  We should at least pay Dural a visit before we run to the next dilemma."

Outside the ship was a mako shark dressed in a stagehand uniform.  He had three different swords on him - a spatha, a Viking sword, and a katana.  The katana's hilt had teeth marks in it.

"I'm here to escort you all to Stallion's Mount..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jackson and Saxon sat there in shock.
> 
> "Did.... did... Ahrakas, did you just-"
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas composed himself, and made himself look a bit more regal. He addressed the mako. _Lead on friend.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

_((@Baron Tredegar don't forget the other story thread involving Radio's master and Zadkiel, that hasn't advanced since page 4.  @The.Fluff.Boat.RP Baron was on vacation for a while, that's why there were no advances there.))_

-----------------------------------

_At the dragons' hideout on Formosa...._

"So, it seems the cat's been let out of the bag, to use the phrases from this reality.  About the kids' nature, and about why we have to police ourselves so much."

Aeternus looked at Solaris.

"Solaris... we will want to take a more direct role in nurturing the five kids whenever they show up.  We tried last time but something got in the way.  And I think it might have led to how this all turned out."

Aeternus then looked around for Nydos.

"Nydos, I got torn up trying to fight on that space station.  It seems I'm way out of shape if a simple contraption can cause me so much grief.  Perhaps it's time I got a workout."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm hoping so too."
> 
> The ship got close enough to land.  Oliver glanced outside.
> 
> ...


Oliver set foot on the metal planet.  Almost immediately, he and Cerebrus could tell that the mechanical "life"forms were in fact sentries.  They didn't look the part, of course - they looked like what passed for wildlife on a planet like this.

The ship's cloaking field had bought them time, but it wasn't going to be long before they were observed.  They had to move fast.

Oliver scanned the horizon for any abnormalities in the terrain.

"We don't want that obvious hole over there.  They'll know we're coming through that one.  I... I think some parts of this metal are unusually soft and can be dug through, but we need the right spot for it.  No good spots close to us for that."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas composed himself, and made himself look a bit more regal. He addressed the mako. _Lead on friend.


"Cooper, you coming with?"

"Yeah.... I'll be able to hold up, until I can figure out the thing.  I could feel Pavlin's despair... whatever started to emerge from him... I'm worried that all of us have something similar, waiting for a moment of hopelessness."

"This is why we stick together.  None of us have to feel that lost."

The mako shark led Ahrakas, the otters, the two rabbits, and possibly Universe to a bus.  As everyone boarded, the shark sat in the driver's seat, started the bus, and began the trip up to Stallion's Mount.

"The name's Valentin Zambrano, and I'm going to be the one filling you in today on what's going on around Thulcan-7.  So, uh... so far, things have been going well with Dural in charge of the planet.  He brought around a couple other Lords... a lot of us were _not_ happy to see Hortense again, but Dural insisted that him and the zebra bringing her around was a form of rehab for her.  Given our efforts to rehab those who worked under the Webbed One, his story checked out.  That and the fact that Hortense wore one of the bracelets for parts of the time she was here."

Most of the bus was empty, but there were two other passengers... a well-built brown rat, and a scrawny purple rat that could very likely have been the first rat's son.  Both of them wore steel bracelets studded with glowing quartz.

"The bracelets, same type as those ones Seth and Xavier back there are wearing, are meant to stop magical overload.  We don't fully understand why, but most of this planet's population can't handle magical energy.  If they get infused forcibly, they overload and can cause serious problems for people around them before expiring.  If we get a bracelet on the suffering individual in time, we can stop the overload and heal their body so they can handle the magic.  We've been seeking a permanent end to the problem for a while... and it was one of the first things we wanted to know from the time stream, but Dural said he didn't see a fast answer.  Apparently his dimension-hopping didn't yield anything yet either."

The bus took a slow turn.  There wasn't much traffic for this time of day.

"The bracelets and one spell in circulation are the last anti-magic we have.  There... one of the relics of the old civilization was anti-magic weaponry.  Lots of it... thanks to what we've learned from your call and Dural's recent escapades, we've determined that the stuff was designed specifically to stop the Architects' armies.  We largely banned its use a while ago though, because of what happened when the Essenceborn got exposed to it.  You familiar with mustard gas?  Yeah, apparently anti-magic has the exact same effects on Essenceborn.  We didn't want them developing an equivalent to use on the Beastbloods, so we stopped its use after the first incident.  Hortense said wearing the bracelet was torment... and having worn them before and knowing the feeling of being cut off from an integral part of me, for once I agree with her."

The group could see a very smoky hammerhead shark following the bus around.  It occurred to them that this hammerhead had been here the whole time... and the astute could put together that it was Valentin's Chorus.

"There's a lot of news Dural brought, but I'd like to know what you want to hear of it.  I... kind of drifted off on a tangent when discussing Dural's recent adventures."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cooper, you coming with?"
> 
> "Yeah.... I'll be able to hold up, until I can figure out the thing.  I could feel Pavlin's despair... whatever started to emerge from him... I'm worried that all of us have something similar, waiting for a moment of hopelessness."
> 
> ...


*I looked sad for reasons only Cooper knew about*


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

“Why can’t we all just get along I don’t like anybody getting hurt”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im sorry, I was just doing what I thought was right at the time.
> 
> _Ahrakas stood in shock, _They all live? My father died for nothing? We thought they were all dead, I had always suspected a few might have escaped, but this changes so many things.
> _Suddenly he saw Pavlin grab the gun. He breathed a sigh of relief when Universe appeared.
> ...


“I forgive you let’s just put the past behind us and not make the same mistake”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver set foot on the metal planet.  Almost immediately, he and Cerebrus could tell that the mechanical "life"forms were in fact sentries.  They didn't look the part, of course - they looked like what passed for wildlife on a planet like this.
> 
> The ship's cloaking field had bought them time, but it wasn't going to be long before they were observed.  They had to move fast.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”How about over there?” *He points three feet away*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”How about over there?” *He points three feet away*


"Hmmmm... we're too close to the local fauna."

Oliver surveyed the spot Cerebrus pointed out.  It actually looked like a softer metal.  He ran his fingers along the backs of his hands - Cerebrus could easily ascertain this was a magical claw-sharpening ritual, or perhaps a claw extension one.

"Got a distraction?  The ground looks good to dig in but I'll need a bit of time."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hmmmm... we're too close to the local fauna."
> 
> Oliver surveyed the spot Cerebrus pointed out.  It actually looked like a softer metal.  He ran his fingers along the backs of his hands - Cerebrus could easily ascertain this was a magical claw-sharpening ritual, or perhaps a claw extension one.
> 
> "Got a distraction?  The ground looks good to dig in but I'll need a bit of time."


Cerebrus:”I’ve got just the thing” *He threw a bomb into the hole which exploded*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I’ve got just the thing” *He threw a bomb into the hole which exploded*


The explosion drew the attention of a lot of the wild"life".

Oliver set to digging immediately.  Astral claws surrounded his real claws, cleaving through the softer metal.

He got down one foot.  Two feet.  He very easily burrowed a total of fifteen feet before the digging stopped.

"We have something."

About twenty feet below the area where Oliver was digging, there was a walkway without rails.  In fact, there were many walkways spiraling around.  As well, there were massive amounts of moving gears and machinery.  No sign of sentries or wild"life" for the moment.

"One misstep could grind us.  Be careful."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Cerebrus:”I’m aware of that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _At the dragons' hideout on Formosa...._
> 
> "So, it seems the cat's been let out of the bag, to use the phrases from this reality.  About the kids' nature, and about why we have to police ourselves so much."
> 
> ...


_Back on Formosa....._

"Nydos, there's a good chance I'll be dragged into another battle before the mess caused by Lucifer is fully cleaned up."

Aeternus looked at Nydos.

"What do you say?  Sparring?  Or perhaps we train my reflexes?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back on Formosa....._
> 
> "Nydos, there's a good chance I'll be dragged into another battle before the mess caused by Lucifer is fully cleaned up."
> 
> ...


“I  thought you’d never ask” *He says grinning*


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((@Baron Tredegar don't forget the other story thread involving Radio's master and Zadkiel, that hasn't advanced since page 4.  @The.Fluff.Boat.RP Baron was on vacation for a while, that's why there were no advances there.))_
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> ...


“I think Firuthi’s doing a better job then we ever have Marendar let his anger run away from him and he regretted it until the day Lucifer killed him”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think Firuthi’s doing a better job then we ever have Marendar let his anger run away from him and he regretted it until the day Lucifer killed him”


"Do you want to tell the kids about it?  About Marendar's regrets?  I thought I heard one of them accusing you..."


Universe said:


> “I  thought you’d never ask” *He says grinning*


Aeternus faced Nydos.

"So, for all the time I've had to do it... I must admit I'm behind most of the other dragon gods given I've only got maybe three fighting styles to work from.  All of them relying on striking from behind cover.  Let's... let's work on one where I'm caught in the open."

As the first strike of the sparring session, Aeternus tried a punch.  His behind-barrier instinct was still in full-force, though, and it was a... very overextended blow.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Do you want to tell the kids about it?  About Marendar's regrets?  I thought I heard one of them accusing you..."
> 
> Aeternus faced Nydos.
> 
> ...


*Nydos punches Aeternus right in the snout* “you left yourself wide open there”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Do you want to tell the kids about it?  About Marendar's regrets?  I thought I heard one of them accusing you..."
> 
> Aeternus faced Nydos.
> 
> ...


“might as well they were his last words ‘tell the kids I’m sorry’”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

“Cooper I have something I want you to know Marendar regretted what he did to you up to the day Lucifer killed him Marendar wanted you to know that he’s sorry”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos punches Aeternus right in the snout* “you left yourself wide open there”


Aeternus reeled from Nydos' punch.

"Owww...."

Wide open?  How wide open could he possibly be?

Aeternus tried a tail strike.  Once again, though, the very nature of the blow appeared to imply that it was meant to be about striking from cover.

Nydos could very, VERY easily get the impression that full-on sparring was probably too advanced for now - and that Aeternus needed full-on training in basic fighting skill without cover.  Embarrassing?  This WAS a god used to barriers and gates, to having lots of defensive options available already... so maybe not embarrassing for him, but embarrassment to the pantheon for sure.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Cooper I have something I want you to know Marendar regretted what he did to you up to the day Lucifer killed him Marendar wanted you to know that he’s sorry”


_Back on the bus on Thulcan-7...._

_"He... did?  He... thank you for acknowledging what happened... it may not mean a lot since we're in a new cycle and can move forward now... but thanks anyway....."_

After finishing the telepathic conversation, Cooper finally got the courage to address the other otters and Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas... what I remembered that left me out of recalling the rebellion and war... it was the way Marendar, the celestial dragon that raised us last cycle, treated us.  For the whole cycle, we had some serious trauma regarding the celestials that we needed to overcome, that may have tainted every interaction and led to Pavlin's behavior as Aten.... because Marendar was abusive towards us.  To the point where ordinary citizens smuggled us out from his house and hid us with another dragon entirely.  I learned from Solaris.... that Marendar regretted what he did to us, up until he died at Lucifer's hands.  Solaris sent me Marendar's last apology."

Cooper wept.  He wasn't on the verge of manifesting the way Pavlin had been moments before, but he did look visibly hurt.

"Universe... how well do you remember Marendar....?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back on the bus on Thulcan-7...._
> 
> _"He... did?  He... thank you for acknowledging what happened... it may not mean a lot since we're in a new cycle and can move forward now... but thanks anyway....."_
> 
> ...


“I don’t really remember him as well as I would like but what I do remember is that he was nice but he looked like he was guilty of something” *I looked heartbroken* “we all do things we’re not proud of the best thing is forgive ourselves and move on or try to make amends I’m sorry for all of this I never got to know my grandparents my grandfather is smack in the middle of the eternal wheel my grandmother well you know what happened”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus reeled from Nydos' punch.
> 
> "Owww...."
> 
> ...


*Nydos hits him over the head not full strength*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I’m aware of that”


Oliver, and presumably Cerebrus, slowly made their way along the walkways of the clockwork planet.

Oliver was feeling where to go based on the source of the evil energy.  Even with the protective astral globules, it felt more uncomfortable the deeper they went in.  The din grew louder, the machinery more imposing.

Given that it was two gods traveling, it actually didn't take all that long for the duo to get to the source of the evil - a giant mechanical device, shaped a little like a heart.  In its core was a large clock, and the clock had three hands.  The hour hand was a twisted and rusted piece of iron.  The minute hand, a pristine shimmering steel.  The second hand was a lance, rimmed with a plasma cutter and equipped with beam projection devices around the edges, that looked like it came out of last reality.  A fluid pumped through the heart.... dragon essence.

"If we can unmake enough of the evil energy, we can take the lance... at which point the whole planet falls apart."

Suddenly, a large clanging resounded through the planet.  A pile of loose gears fell near the two gods, which assembled themselves into sixteen creatures.  Eight lesser soldiers, two horse knights, two mockeries of holy men, two giant-sized men, a tiger man with a mockery of shamanistic trappings, and a massive clockwork dragon.  On the giant platform, the clockwork army was on one side, and the two gods were on the other, right in front of the mechanical heart.

"Well, here come the guardians.  I'm sure you can tell the holy men and the tiger man have elemental power and I _think_ the dragon is powering all the rest.  Hang on... I know this formation.  What do you think happens when the lesser soldiers reach the heart?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos hits him over the head not full strength*


Aeternus was already growing frustrated.  He couldn't even seem to make contact with Nydos.

It was time for the one element of surprise he had.  If this didn't even land a single blow, he was going to have to undergo full training instead of simple sparring.

He adjusted his feet to get the best grip possible... and lunged at Nydos, claws swinging wildly.  While still meant for working from cover, and extremely reckless, this was the one decent direct fighting move he had.

Nydos would notice that Aeternus had capped his claws before this match.  Instead of leaving wounds, they'd leave a mystical chalk-like spot if they landed.  Painful, but completely non-injurious.  This was actually a fairly common celestial dragon practice in times when sparring and duels were called for.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver, and presumably Cerebrus, slowly made their way along the walkways of the clockwork planet.
> 
> Oliver was feeling where to go based on the source of the evil energy.  Even with the protective astral globules, it felt more uncomfortable the deeper they went in.  The din grew louder, the machinery more imposing.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”You don’t want to know”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus was already growing frustrated.  He couldn't even seem to make contact with Nydos.
> 
> It was time for the one element of surprise he had.  If this didn't even land a single blow, he was going to have to undergo full training instead of simple sparring.
> 
> ...


*Nydos dodges it* “STOP THINKING”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos dodges it*


Aeternus landed from his lunge.  He looked over to Nydos.

_Not a single chalk mark?  Ugh.  I really only DO know how to fight from cover._

"Nydos, I think we need to refocus how we do this.  Every part of my mind is instinctively resorting to a fight-from-cover attitude, a complete dependence on barriers guarding me.  I have basically _no_ open fighting skill.  We're going to have to start from the basics."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus landed from his lunge.  He looked over to Nydos.
> 
> _Not a single chalk mark?  Ugh.  I really only DO know how to fight from cover._
> 
> "Nydos, I think we need to refocus how we do this.  Every part of my mind is instinctively resorting to a fight-from-cover attitude, a complete dependence on barriers guarding me.  I have basically _no_ open fighting skill.  We're going to have to start from the basics."


“Uuuhhhhh”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Uuuhhhhh”


Aeternus glanced to Solaris.

"Solaris, you've seen how poor of a fighter I am in ages past, right?  You've seen my complete dependence on the core talent, how difficult it's been for me to diversify without losing a grip on myself, right?  Nydos' bafflement isn't from _me _missing anything, right?"

Aeternus hesitated.

"And if you're going to ask me why my dependence bothers me so much.... it's not just my adventures on the space station.  I admit I nearly lost to whatever Temporal Lord tried to kill me during the Dawn War specifically because of my inability to fight in the open.  They somehow knew me _inside out_ and specifically took advantage of my crippling dependence.  I didn't learn Nysir's trick until _after_ that battle, and even that one was hard for me to master.  I have _that_ much of a focus on defense and distance that it's giving me real problems fighting directly when it matters, even during a relatively friendly spar."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus glanced to Solaris.
> 
> "Solaris, you've seen how poor of a fighter I am in ages past, right?  You've seen my complete dependence on the core talent, how difficult it's been for me to diversify without losing a grip on myself, right?  Nydos' bafflement isn't from _me _missing anything, right?"
> 
> ...


“you need to attack and dodge instinctively”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you need to attack and dodge instinctively”


_Ah yes, Solaris relying on obscure lessons again.  I should have known._

Aeternus refocused on Nydos.

"Okay, let's try this from the other end first, we can have me lead off on these later.  You lead off for now, Nydos."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Ah yes, Solaris relying on obscure lessons again.  I should have known._
> 
> Aeternus refocused on Nydos.
> 
> "Okay, let's try this from the other end first, we can have me lead off on these later.  You lead off for now, Nydos."


*Nydos didn’t seem to move the next thing Aeternus knows he’s suddenly feeling pain on the side of his snout*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”You don’t want to know”


"Then let's not let it happen."

Oliver swept a claw in the army's direction.  The magic leapt from his claws and slashed through several of the 'pawns' - owing to his shorter size, he only cut through three.  And the split parts were still moving independently.

"Hm.  Not exactly like chess pieces.  I thought I saw something magnetic in each of the pawns - how about you?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos didn’t seem to move the next thing Aeternus knows he’s suddenly feeling pain on the side of his snout*


Aeternus's face seemed to give a little _too_ much compared to normal.  Nydos was in for a big surprise.

Not that he ever realized it before, but Aeternus was _much_ better suited to defensive fighting.  It occurred to him that everything about his core competency relied on holding up, on weathering the first assault.  Barriers didn't have to be solid.

He could let his body _give_ in a situation like this.

Nydos suddenly felt whatever limb he used to strike Aeternus grabbed.  Aeternus let his momentum carry him, spinning Nydos completely off balance.

But Aeternus did not follow up.  He simply didn't feel a follow-up.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus's face seemed to give a little _too_ much compared to normal.  Nydos was in for a big surprise.
> 
> Not that he ever realized it before, but Aeternus was _much_ better suited to defensive fighting.  It occurred to him that everything about his core competency relied on holding up, on weathering the first assault.  Barriers didn't have to be solid.
> 
> ...


*Nydos flips Aeternus*


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

“not bad”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then let's not let it happen."
> 
> Oliver swept a claw in the army's direction.  The magic leapt from his claws and slashed through several of the 'pawns' - owing to his shorter size, he only cut through three.  And the split parts were still moving independently.
> 
> "Hm.  Not exactly like chess pieces.  I thought I saw something magnetic in each of the pawns - how about you?"


*Cerebrus had disabled ten Instinctively*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos flips Aeternus*





Universe said:


> “not bad”


Of course.  Of course Nydos would go for that.  At which point he promptly got another surprise.

The instant Nydos attempted to exert pressure on Aeternus, Aeternus simply let the _barrier_ that was his arm and hand scales slip off of him.  At the expense of a slightly raw hand and arm, Aeternus basically let go of Nydos at the point of maximum effort, without looking or feeling like he let go.

Nydos spun a lot faster than he was expecting on the flip.  If celestial dragons got dizzy from spinning, this would almost certainly do it.

Aeternus still didn't feel the right moment to actually initiate an attack.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Of course.  Of course Nydos would go for that.  At which point he promptly got another surprise.
> 
> The instant Nydos attempted to exert pressure on Aeternus, Aeternus simply let the _barrier_ that was his arm and hand scales slip off of him.  At the expense of a slightly raw hand and arm, Aeternus basically let go of Nydos at the point of maximum effort, without looking or feeling like he let go.
> 
> ...


*Nydos was exhausted at this point and fell over* “I was holding back by the way”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

*Solaris was laughing*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cerebrus had disabled ten Instinctively*


Okay, so Cerebrus was a lot faster at this.  Oliver definitely had to do something about the casters, at least.

Wait... something was different about the gears animating the holy men, the tiger man, and the dragon.  Oliver focused on that.  There!  The way they turned against each other.  Their animating magic was different!

Oliver clawed with the other hand.  This time, there was no drastic visual.  The holy men and the tiger man simply collapsed into a pile of parts.  The dragon... was partially paralyzed, only able to move half its body.

Oliver couldn't quite adapt his mind to the other half of the animating force before Cerebrus got ideas, though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos was exhausted at this point and fell over* “I was holding back by the way”





Universe said:


> *Solaris was laughing*


"Undoubtedly."

Aeternus shook his still-raw hand a bit as if waving off pain.

"It occurred to me... we're in atmosphere.  Air is a barrier.  Light particles are a barrier, if a bit of a loose one.  And even then, my own skin is a barrier all its own.  More than one barrier, in fact."

Aeternus stretched a bit.

"Technically, I AM still fighting from cover."


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Undoubtedly."
> 
> Aeternus shook his still-raw hand a bit as if waving off pain.
> 
> ...


“I really don’t want to hurt you”


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Okay, so Cerebrus was a lot faster at this.  Oliver definitely had to do something about the casters, at least.
> 
> Wait... something was different about the gears animating the holy men, the tiger man, and the dragon.  Oliver focused on that.  There!  The way they turned against each other.  Their animating magic was different!
> 
> ...


*Cerebrus disabled the dragon then screamed In agony as the magic tried to paralyze him* Cerebrus:”GAHHHHHHH THIS REALLY HURTS”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I really don’t want to hurt you”


"I'm the one who manipulated that, not you.  It was the only thing I noticed as a barrier at the time."

Aeternus was still looking at his hand.

"Give this kind of thing time.  I'll learn to use it in a less painful way eventually.... once I can get a grasp of what counts as barriers."

Aeternus rubbed his hand a bit.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm the one who manipulated that, not you.  It was the only thing I noticed as a barrier at the time."
> 
> Aeternus was still looking at his hand.
> 
> ...


“you do realize I could have destroyed your barriers if I wanted to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you do realize I could have destroyed your barriers if I wanted to”


"That _is_ your domain, after all.  But the whole point of sparring is that you're holding back.  I didn't think it needed to be stated."

Aeternus looked at Nydos.

"I still have too much of a reliance on my core barrier focus for close-range fighting right now, that's clear.  This, at least, makes it far less readily apparent to anyone who isn't a celestial.  I think I'm going to have to study up on intergalactic fighting styles before I try applying instincts into actual close-range combat."

Aeternus glanced to Solaris, half-expecting more obscure commentary.

"The study is to get my body used to actually moving that way, Solaris.  We may use constructed bodies, but knowing and experiencing the full extent of their movement is still critical."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cerebrus disabled the dragon then screamed In agony as the magic tried to paralyze him* Cerebrus:”GAHHHHHHH THIS REALLY HURTS”


As the rest of the clockwork army collapsed, it occurred to Oliver that he was just slightly too slow on switching off the dragon.

When Cerebrus cried out, Oliver briefly considered his own body.  How could it even _get_ paralyzed?  There were no nerve requirements, his astral globules had become a shield against evil energy....

....astral?  Right, the astral form!  It was trying to bind directly there!

Cerebrus could feel something slipping between his astral body and the paralyzing magic.  In a rather spectacular fashion, the paralyzing magic was flung off of him and far away into another part of the machine planet.

"Feeling better?  Look, I need to get a feel for the path the evil energy protecting our prize is taking.  My magic is going to be tied up doing this, give us a different way to hide from the patrols."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As the rest of the clockwork army collapsed, it occurred to Oliver that he was just slightly too slow on switching off the dragon.
> 
> When Cerebrus cried out, Oliver briefly considered his own body.  How could it even _get_ paralyzed?  There were no nerve requirements, his astral globules had become a shield against evil energy....
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”Thanks”


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That _is_ your domain, after all.  But the whole point of sparring is that you're holding back.  I didn't think it needed to be stated."
> 
> Aeternus looked at Nydos.
> 
> ...


“It’s not easy to dodge on instinct”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Thanks”


"You're welcome."

Oliver returned his focus to the clock inside the mechanical heart of the planet.

"The dragon's animating magic was threaded two different ways.  I guess I was just a bit too slow undoing the other half."

Oliver seemed to be tracing a mandala with his fingers.

"How many ways can this planet fall apart, by the way?  Because once I unmake the magic enough that I can take the spear, we'll need an escape route."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You're welcome."
> 
> Oliver returned his focus to the clock inside the mechanical heart of the planet.
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”Alpha prepare the quantum teleportation device” “affirmative”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Alpha prepare the quantum teleportation device” “affirmative”


Oliver was focused solely on the mechanical heart.  Its pulse, its beat through the planet... the gears ticking... the essence flowing through its pipeline veins...

"On an unrelated note, what is Kronos' favorite food?  You've known him longer."

That question seemed to come out of nowhere.  In fact, Oliver had pinpointed something about the essence that would let him unmake the evil energy guarding the lance.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver was focused solely on the mechanical heart.  Its pulse, its beat through the planet... the gears ticking... the essence flowing through its pipeline veins...
> 
> "On an unrelated note, what is Kronos' favorite food?  You've known him longer."
> 
> That question seemed to come out of nowhere.  In fact, Oliver had pinpointed something about the essence that would let him unmake the evil energy guarding the lance.


Cerebrus:”He likes spaghetti and meatballs why?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”He likes spaghetti and meatballs why?”


Oliver didn't answer at first.  He simply began pulling at the dragon essence flowing through the mechanical heart.

He actually thought of it as if it were spaghetti and meatballs.  Even with his junkyard upbringing he knew what this dish was like.  He suddenly realized he'd need to imagine it in a container.  A tin?  A plate?  No.  Not enough confining traits to either.  This was something he'd need to transport further than three feet.  There!

Oliver pulled large lumps of dragon essence from the heart of the planet.  In one of his hands, something akin to a bread bowl, full of spaghetti and meatballs, manifested.  Cerebrus definitely smelled Kronos all over it.

The evil energy shield surrounding Lævateinn shut off.  Oliver reached out with his free hand, and in one swift motion yanked the plasma lance out of the clock.

"Now."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver didn't answer at first.  He simply began pulling at the dragon essence flowing through the mechanical heart.
> 
> He actually thought of it as if it were spaghetti and meatballs.  Even with his junkyard upbringing he knew what this dish was like.  He suddenly realized he'd need to imagine it in a container.  A tin?  A plate?  No.  Not enough confining traits to either.  This was something he'd need to transport further than three feet.  There!
> 
> ...


*Alpha beamed Cerebrus and Oliver back onto the Universe 7*


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

“Let’s get out of here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha beamed Cerebrus and Oliver back onto the Universe 7*


Back in safety, Cerebrus, Oliver, and Alpha could notice the mechanical planet starting to disintegrate.  Without its powering force, none of its creations could hold together any longer.


Universe said:


> “Let’s get out of here”


"Agreed.  We got what we came for."

Oliver then addressed Cerebrus.

"I wanted to know his favorite food because it was his energy I was reclaiming.  It was the best way to condense it into a form that would ensure he'd reabsorb it when we got back."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Back in safety, Cerebrus, Oliver, and Alpha could notice the mechanical planet starting to disintegrate.  Without its powering force, none of its creations could hold together any longer.
> 
> "Agreed.  We got what we came for."
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”Oh that makes sense I myself like Cheesesteak Nydos likes ice cream Lunaris likes falafel Solaris likes hotdogs and Universe’s favorite food is pizza”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Oh that makes sense”


"Admittedly I did have to imagine the bread bowl.  I'm used to seeing spaghetti and meatballs on a plate or in a tin, and I thought those weren't sealed enough."

Oliver sighed.

"Incidentally, one of these days we'll need to expand my food palate.  Junkyard living doesn't exactly give me a good range of food to appreciate if it ever becomes necessary to reclaim my energy."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Admittedly I did have to imagine the bread bowl.  I'm used to seeing spaghetti and meatballs on a plate or in a tin, and I thought those weren't sealed enough."
> 
> Oliver sighed.
> 
> "Incidentally, one of these days we'll need to expand my food palate.  Junkyard living doesn't exactly give me a good range of food to appreciate if it ever becomes necessary to reclaim my energy."


Cerebrus:”Ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Ok”


"Also, I knew this lance was one the Architects made... I'm getting visions off of it... I'm going to want to eventually return this to them, but I don't know if they're ready to handle these yet... this one is apparently Loki's.  Didn't think he had it in him to make something this destructive."

Oliver glanced around.

"By the way, for me the food of choice is kebabs.  Best you can do in a junkyard sometimes.  How far is it on the trip, Alpha?  I'm anxious to see the look on Kronos' face when we reveal we got his energy back."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Also, I knew this lance was one the Architects made... I'm getting visions off of it... I'm going to want to eventually return this to them, but I don't know if they're ready to handle these yet... this one is apparently Loki's.  Didn't think he had it in him to make something this destructive."
> 
> Oliver glanced around.
> 
> "By the way, for me the food of choice is kebabs.  Best you can do in a junkyard sometimes.  How far is it on the trip, Alpha?  I'm anxious to see the look on Kronos' face when we reveal we got his energy back."


“2.5 seconds”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 10, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Arts agh philosophy kul nar za amut kul ishi ushd katu."
> The figure tapped his chin thoughtfully.
> "latob golm baj izish us.
> lufut kul nar shatog izg gimb"
> ...


_Zadkiel spoke, _A great army? That sounds very good, we can use this to help the Architects, or help protect us against them.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cooper, you coming with?"
> 
> "Yeah.... I'll be able to hold up, until I can figure out the thing.  I could feel Pavlin's despair... whatever started to emerge from him... I'm worried that all of us have something similar, waiting for a moment of hopelessness."
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back on the bus on Thulcan-7...._
> 
> _"He... did?  He... thank you for acknowledging what happened... it may not mean a lot since we're in a new cycle and can move forward now... but thanks anyway....."_
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas addressed Valentin. _The anti-magic sounds quite intriguing. I will see what I can do on my end to find a better solution. 
So how has Dural changed society? I bet theres already been an organized religion created around him.

_He turned to address Cooper. _That is most intriguing. The few times I asked my father about Aten he always said he hated the Celestial Dragons with a passion. When I asked why he said they only brought Aten pain and suffering.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Zadkiel spoke, _A great army? That sounds very good, we can use this to help the Architects, or help protect us against them.
> 
> 
> _Ahrakas addressed Valentin. _The anti-magic sounds quite intriguing. I will see what I can do on my end to find a better solution.
> ...


“I’m sitting right here” *I said irritated*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sitting right here”


Do you know anything about humane anti-magic devices or anyone with those abilities?


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you know anything about humane anti-magic devices or anyone with those abilities?


“Honestly no Cerebrus might though”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas addressed Valentin. _The anti-magic sounds quite intriguing. I will see what I can do on my end to find a better solution.
> So how has Dural changed society? I bet theres already been an organized religion created around him.


"The organized religion thing... it's funny, he's not even _trying _to be a god.  It's just happening on its own.  Rizwan's been working on smoothing out some of the finer points... 'The Will of the Planet', I believe was the way Dural's being depicted.  Like we've woken up from some induced slumber.  Honestly not farfetched if you know anything about the Webbed One."

The bus started making its way up a hill

"It also helped that a couple of his advisers were working on something for a long time before Dural's ascension.  Apparently there was already a data network across the whole planet.  Undoubtedly the only way the Webbed One could keep us separated and prevent us from developing anything.  Anyways, Jubal and Yannick have been trying to delete every last cult influence from it and turn it into a serious repository for shared knowledge and learning.  With Dural being able to visit anywhere in the planet easily, he found out that other parts of the planet have been working on similar refits... and I think we've made more progress towards unification in two hours than we've made in two years.  You might want to ask them about any perils from this process."

The bus came to a stop outside a massive mansion.

"We've arrived."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The organized religion thing... it's funny, he's not even _trying _to be a god.  It's just happening on its own.  Rizwan's been working on smoothing out some of the finer points... 'The Will of the Planet', I believe was the way Dural's being depicted.  Like we've woken up from some induced slumber.  Honestly not farfetched if you know anything about the Webbed One."
> 
> The bus started making its way up a hill
> 
> ...


Yeah thats sort of how it happens. People just start worshipping the Temporal Lords. I predict in a generation or two nearly everyone here will be worshipping him and coming up with outlandish myths about him. 
It is good he has had such a positive impact in such a short time.
I suppose you will be leading us into the mansion now?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah thats sort of how it happens. People just start worshipping the Temporal Lords. I predict in a generation or two nearly everyone here will be worshipping him and coming up with outlandish myths about him.
> It is good he has had such a positive impact in such a short time.
> I suppose you will be leading us into the mansion now?


The two rats removed their bracelets and stood up.  Two more beings emerged - one a seal with rippling wave patterns throughout its body, and a white sea lion that honestly looked like it was made from balloons.

"Actually, those two will be.  Seth Yang, one of Dural's head tacticians, and his son Xavier Yang."

The purple rat stepped off the bus first.  The brown rat followed, but waited at the bus door.

Brown Rat: "Right this way, gentlemen."

He glanced outside.

Brown Rat: "Remember, Xavier, no rainclouds indoors."

Purple Rat: "I know, Dad!  I'm not that uncontrolled with White Balloons."

He looked back inside the bus.

Brown Rat (Seth): "A few of these people have met you already, but this is the first time most of them will have met all of you. Especially you-" *pointing at Universe* "-though Rizwan spoke of a black and purple one that looked kinda like you. Any particular etiquette I need them to observe? I'll tell Xavier to spread the word of it if needed."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The two rats removed their bracelets and stood up.  Two more beings emerged - one a seal with rippling wave patterns throughout its body, and a white sea lion that honestly looked like it was made from balloons.
> 
> "Actually, those two will be.  Seth Yang, one of Dural's head tacticians, and his son Xavier Yang."
> 
> ...


“That was my Uncle Nydos I cannot lie so don’t ask me to I literally cannot lie I’ve tried it hurts”


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

“I’d just like some respect is all I’m royalty after all King of all celestial dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “2.5 seconds”


Oliver took a deep breath.

"I guess the question now is where to store Lævateinn until Loki's actually ready to use it again."

He thought for a moment about Kronos, projecting a question to him as the ship made its move back to base.

_"How are you holding up, Kronos?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver took a deep breath.
> 
> "I guess the question now is where to store Lævateinn until Loki's actually ready to use it again."
> 
> ...


Kronos:”I feel really weak but I feel better now whatever you did worked”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I feel really weak but I feel better now whatever you did worked”


The ship arrived back on that base on Formosa.  Oliver stepped off.

Kronos, wherever he was, could tell that a piece of him had come back too.  Oliver held up the bread bowl full of spaghetti and meatballs that was, in truth, Kronos' missing energy.

"Kronos, dinner's ready!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The ship arrived back on that base on Formosa.  Oliver stepped off.
> 
> Kronos, wherever he was, could tell that a piece of him had come back too.  Oliver held up the bread bowl full of spaghetti and meatballs that was, in truth, Kronos' missing energy.
> 
> "Kronos, dinner's ready!"


*He eats it* Kronos:”That’s better”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He eats it* Kronos:”That’s better”


"And with that, we've foiled one of Lucifer's contingency plans.  Still eight to go, but I think we can all relax for a bit."

-------------------------------------
_Meanwhile, outside the mansion on Thulcan-7...._

"You felt that, right Fabiana?"

"Yes.  Time and Skies, Fire and Winter."

"What are you two talking about?"

"Foundations, Jackson.  Something we told Ahrakas about before the Formosa thing."

"Should we know more or is this mainly Architect business?"

"We'll explain to you if it ever becomes necessary, Saxon, but it's mostly a higher-ups thing.  Anyways, Ahrakas, those ones we just told you... two new Foundation pairings we can sense."

"I think some people are anxious to see us... they're holding the mansion door open."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And with that, we've foiled one of Lucifer's contingency plans.  Still eight to go, but I think we can all relax for a bit."
> 
> -------------------------------------
> _Meanwhile, outside the mansion on Thulcan-7...._
> ...


“Nova?” *I said going in*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Nova?”


"Who?"

"Oriana... I think Universe just gave the name of the 'fire' in whatever thing you're talking about."

"Riiiight.... Universe, we were talking about more of the pairs that can help reinforce when we need to plug holes in reality.  You know, the one where..."

"Let's fill him in telepathically, Oriana.  Saxon's already looking confused."

Universe could hear the telepathic voices of Oriana and Fabiana.

_"A ritual where we can seal holes in reality.  Five items for the smallest tears, eight for the largest... when we get to seven or eight, we can use a Pillar.  Safe to assume any dragon god is a Pillar, as well as our father since he's kind of an artificial dragon god as is.  When we need eight things to seal a hole in reality, the two dragons must be compatible, and the matchups follow a logic independent of most common logics.  Those pairs are called Foundations."_

_"So far, we know the following pairs: Creation and Destruction, Life and Death, Mischief and Knowledge, Gates and Magic, Sea and Land, Truth and Echoes.... or rather, Truth and our father, the replacement for Echoes.... and now we know that Time and Skies are a viable Foundation, as are Fire and Winter."_

_"We thought it was about opposites.... but Mischief and Knowledge don't exactly follow that logic, and neither do Sea and Land or Gates and Magic."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Who?"
> 
> "Oriana... I think Universe just gave the name of the 'fire' in whatever thing you're talking about."
> 
> ...


“I’m the god of truth and light” *I was going into the Mansion catching the inhabitants’ attention*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m the god of truth and light” *I was going into the Mansion catching the inhabitants’ attention*


There were murmurs throughout the main hall as Universe, Ahrakas, the otters, the rabbits, and the rats made their way in.

"Truth and light?"
"Is that another of the Essenceborn?"
"Too majestic for that."

And so on.

Then, suddenly, a speaker flared to life.

"Your attention please, everyone.  Seth and Xavier are bringing in guests.  That canine is High Imperator Ahrakas... MY BOSS... and the otters are the Architects, HIS bosses.  The dragon... I've seen quite a few others like him before, it's safe to say he's working with Ahrakas.  The rabbits... Ahrakas, did you find new bodyguards?"

"You must be Dural.  We're Jackson and Saxon Buckshot, and we were sent by one of your co-workers in the Imperium, Lord Taonoui of Botein, to accompany the High Imperator."

"Thank you.  Point is, they are ALL to be treated well.  Hector, that means no trying to trick them into drinking more with that dragonfly of yours."

Seth: *turns to Ahrakas* "Dural's referring to Hector's Chorus, Cruel Summer."

"Anyways, make yourselves at home in the dining hall, I'll be right down.  Ubon and I were just discussing a discovery we found in the Southeast.  Seth, Xavier, once I arrive you two can return to the east conference room."

The dining hall, just a little past the main hall, looked like it could seat a hundred people.  No one was seated at this time of day, though several beings were passing through.  The bar had a few people behind it, the most notable being a fairly obese polar bear who was washing a few glasses.

Seth: "You've caught a spot between meals, so there's not ready food but you can probably get something made if you're really starving. That bear at the bar is Hector."

"Saxon... does this planet remind you of any place we've been...."

"One of the Libra realms if I had to guess.  A lot of this place looks repurposed from-"

Seth: "Saxon, if you're going to say 'repurposed from the Convergence', don't.  We suffered a long time because of them."

"......right!  This was the tech guy's realm, remember, Jackson?"

"I should let you all know that the Libra, Scorpio, and Cancer constellations - if you looked from Ahrakas' realm - are the ones whose realms have had the highest concentration of Convergence leaders in the past.  Scorpio still has a problem with it, but I've heard rumor that one Lord out there actually got _converted_ instead of killed.  The other two?  Not entirely sure."


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There were murmurs throughout the main hall as Universe, Ahrakas, the otters, the rabbits, and the rats made their way in.
> 
> "Truth and light?"
> "Is that another of the Essenceborn?"
> ...


“My name is Universe I’m a Celestial dragon the God of truth and light Son of Solaris the god of Creation” *I waited for the inhabitants to start screaming in fear*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My name is Universe I’m a Celestial dragon the God of truth and light Son of Solaris the god of Creation” *I waited for the inhabitants to start screaming in fear*


If Universe was hoping for screams, all he could get was a few terrified gasps from passersby.  If they had been carrying anything, they would have dropped it in their shock.

Hector was dumbfounded and didn't say a word.

One passerby, a squat porcupine, was actually a bit dismissive.

Porcupine: "Please.  I've seen a guy who can summon armies of dragons and ghost warri-"

The porcupine laid eyes on the group.  Ahrakas may have recognized Julian, one of the ones who went on the raid some hours before.

Porcupine: "....well if it isn't that summoner himself.  The zebra was telling Dural there was some rules on his power and... look, are those rules set in stone or more like one of those mutually-assured destruction kinds of things?"

Jackson and Saxon stared at Ahrakas.

Hector: "Julian, you can't be for real.  The High Imperator, summoning _armies of dragons_?"

Julian: "Saw it with my own eyes.  Needed to bathe and scrub out my clothes after the raid.  Yet that kid there was practically _giddy_ on seeing it_._"

"Because when you get right down to it, that kind of power might as well be mere _entertainment_ compared to what is possible.  Isn't that right, Mr. God of Truth and Light?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> If Universe was hoping for screams, all he could get was a few terrified gasps from passersby.  If they had been carrying anything, they would have dropped it in their shock.
> 
> Hector was dumbfounded and didn't say a word.
> 
> ...


“Name is Universe and yes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Name is Universe and yes”


Julian looked between Kurt, Universe, and Ahrakas, and started backing off in panic.

Hector: "Well.... this is the kind of power we're dealing with now, huh?"

"You've got little to worry about with us."

"As much as trouble follows us, we've been trying to cut down on civilian damage."

"Emphasis on 'trying'."

"Then a meeting of this much power should probably be fairly brief, huh?"

It occurred to everyone at that moment there were actually two levels to this dining hall.  Mainly because Dural was up on the second floor.  He wasn't in power armor or bodysuit - he was actually dressed in a plaid shirt and slacks.

"Julian, please go to the armory and have a look at the suit Ubon recovered.  Seth, Xavier, you two are dismissed."

The mentioned trio headed off.  Dural continued.

"The last owner of this place threw some ridiculous parties, even in the face of the Webbed One threat.  Even Yannick thought a two-floor dining hall was overkill, just for starters.  Small wonder the family who built and lived in this died out four years ago, they were massive targets.  We were originally fixing up the building to turn it into a museum.... but when I got the power, it occurred to me just how much of an ideal command center this mansion could be with a little refitting."

Dural went down some stairs and wound up near the bar.

"Most of you know me.  Jackson, Saxon, I am indeed Dural, the local Temporal Lord.  As for you...."

Dural looked at Universe.

"...you know, I think I've seen you before.  You were the one who went to some otherworld and said you saw what the five otters were trying to maintain, weren't you?  I bugged out with Hortense and Hayagriva before I got to find out more about how that went.  Ah well, the kids will fill me in later.  So your name is Universe, huh?  Your uncle was trying to lecture the people of this planet shortly before I was sworn in."

Dural looked to Ahrakas.

"So what's the occasion, High Imperator?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The two rats removed their bracelets and stood up.  Two more beings emerged - one a seal with rippling wave patterns throughout its body, and a white sea lion that honestly looked like it was made from balloons.
> 
> "Actually, those two will be.  Seth Yang, one of Dural's head tacticians, and his son Xavier Yang."
> 
> ...


Just ensure that the otters are treated like the kings and queens that they are.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And with that, we've foiled one of Lucifer's contingency plans.  Still eight to go, but I think we can all relax for a bit."
> 
> -------------------------------------
> _Meanwhile, outside the mansion on Thulcan-7...._
> ...


Interesting, it seems that this world is of great importance to this reality for so many great beings to have appeared here.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There were murmurs throughout the main hall as Universe, Ahrakas, the otters, the rabbits, and the rats made their way in.
> 
> "Truth and light?"
> "Is that another of the Essenceborn?"
> ...


_Ahrakas whispered to Seth, _I am so looking forward to outdrinking this Hector and Cruel Summer.
_His ears perked up at the mention of Scorpio. _So what exactly are these rumors about this converted Convergence Lord?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> If Universe was hoping for screams, all he could get was a few terrified gasps from passersby.  If they had been carrying anything, they would have dropped it in their shock.
> 
> Hector was dumbfounded and didn't say a word.
> 
> ...


It is sort of malleable. Now that I am High Imperator I have access to a lot more power than I used to. A normal Temporal Lords power is tied to his home realm. The Architects made it this way to keep things in order. A Temporal Lord may use his powers outside of their home domain but it takes a lot of strain out of them. When I summoned Alduin and the dragons it nearly killed me.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Julian looked between Kurt, Universe, and Ahrakas, and started backing off in panic.
> 
> Hector: "Well.... this is the kind of power we're dealing with now, huh?"
> 
> ...


We came to see how you have acclimated to your new role O "Will of the Planet". I believe the Architects have some of their own business they are conducting that they can explain better. So what is this discovery you made in the Southeast?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas whispered to Seth, _I am so looking forward to outdrinking this Hector and Cruel Summer.


The polar bear looked over from the bar.  That's when Ahrakas noticed the dragonfly not far from the group and the hot air shimmering around it.  There was little doubt that the dragonfly was a Chorus.

Hector: "An interesting challenge.  When you're done talking to Dural, you're on."

"HECTOR!  What did I tell you about misuse of Cruel Summer?"

The dragonfly vanished.

Hector: "Sorry boss, force of habit."


Baron Tredegar said:


> _His ears perked up at the mention of Scorpio. _So what exactly are these rumors about this converted Convergence Lord?


"One of their big suppliers.  The Convergence claims she was their... well I don't know the term they used, but anyone outside them referred to her as a drug queen."

"She supposedly went missing for a long time after an attack, wound up on some backwater plan-.... were you going to say something, Lord Dural?  You're chuckling."

"No.  Please, go on."

"Anyways, she wound up on another planet and was harassing the locals."

"Then she got into a fight with the Imperium, a massive explosion happened.... and an ARCHITECT showed up to talk to her.  Apparently before she went MIA, she'd gotten into a fight with the ex of a prominen- ....Kurt, why are you giggling?"

"No reason."

"Alright, out with it.  What's the joke here?"

"Ahrakas, maybe you should tell them.  You were directly involved, after all."


Baron Tredegar said:


> It is sort of malleable. Now that I am High Imperator I have access to a lot more power than I used to. A normal Temporal Lords power is tied to his home realm. The Architects made it this way to keep things in order. A Temporal Lord may use his powers outside of their home domain but it takes a lot of strain out of them. When I summoned Alduin and the dragons it nearly killed me.


Julian had not fully left the room.  He listened intently to this.

Julian: "Ah, that explains it.  I'll ask Dural if I need to know more."

Julian properly left the room.


Baron Tredegar said:


> We came to see how you have acclimated to your new role O "Will of the Planet". I believe the Architects have some of their own business they are conducting that they can explain better. So what is this discovery you made in the Southeast?


"Apparently one of the more communal tribes there... the 'shrine' they're using is in fact a small spaceship.  They told us not to hit the buttons because when one of them did, apparently an electric arm zapped their shaman.  Apparently it's locked to access to the genetic profiles of exactly two people - both names they couldn't pronounce, but when I asked them to spell it out, I have good reason to believe the two individuals are the previous Lord and Jormungandr."

"How small of a spaceship?"

"It could be crewed by four people.  I feel like it really belongs to a larger ship.  No solid proof of that unfortunately.  I wonder if Jormungandr was left the locations of other ships."

"What is with Jormungandr anyway?  I thought that was last reality.  That's what Taonoui was claiming anyway."

".....yyyyyeah, the previous Lord here built and created a new one.  We freed him and adopted him as our father."

"Where is he anyway?"

"Off in some party space close to Andromeda, getting a brain and body scan to find out what he is.  The same party where the interview happened."

"Hortense and Hayagriva kept saying something about the guy running the party that I found hard to believe.... no matter, I'll ask later.  So what brings the five of you here?"

"Last time we were here, only Oriana and I had solid bodies and we had little idea what we were.  Now that we're all properly together and know more about ourselves, we're overdue for touring the planet."

"Plus, they're, uh... kind of mad at us at the party.  Too many cosmic incidents happened there."

"We apparently managed to wreck an infirmary.  I have never seen a hologram feel pain before."

"We'll go back there for a dance competition and a few things are set to happen there, but for now we need to lie low a bit."

"We'll set an itinerary for touring this planet when business with the High Imperator is concluded."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One of their big suppliers. The Convergence claims she was their... well I don't know the term they used, but anyone outside them referred to her as a drug queen."
> 
> "She supposedly went missing for a long time after an attack, wound up on some backwater plan-.... were you going to say something, Lord Dural? You're chuckling."
> 
> ...


That would be our lovely Hortense. She has certainly grown in such a short amount of time.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apparently one of the more communal tribes there... the 'shrine' they're using is in fact a small spaceship. They told us not to hit the buttons because when one of them did, apparently an electric arm zapped their shaman. Apparently it's locked to access to the genetic profiles of exactly two people - both names they couldn't pronounce, but when I asked them to spell it out, I have good reason to believe the two individuals are the previous Lord and Jormungandr."
> 
> "How small of a spaceship?"
> 
> ...


It truly is a shame what happened to Mitzelcuahuatl. The fact that such an intelligent mind was twisted by insanity is something that this reality should mourn.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That would be our lovely Hortense. She has certainly grown in such a short amount of time.


"Amazing.  We're still trying to wrap our heads around the fact that someone from the Convergence had enough of a mind left to convert."

"I wonder if there's more we can nab."



Baron Tredegar said:


> It truly is a shame what happened to Mitzelcuahuatl. The fact that such an intelligent mind was twisted by insanity is something that this reality should mourn.


"Tragically, anyone can fall.  You witnessed that moments before we got to the mansion."

"Even we have to admit that it's a shame what happened to him."

"He truly went off the deep end when the rebellion failed."

"It'll be a while before the locals can mourn him... given how much grief his creations caused here."

"Funny how potentially the most powerful of his creations is the one that's trying to actively _avoid_ causing problems."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Amazing.  We're still trying to wrap our heads around the fact that someone from the Convergence had enough of a mind left to convert."
> 
> "I wonder if there's more we can nab."
> 
> ...


Such is the nature of the Eternal Wheel. May it turn for all eternity.

I guess it does make a lot more sense for people to fall for Convergence propaganda now that I have relived those memories.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

*I summoned royal robes onto my body*


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Julian looked between Kurt, Universe, and Ahrakas, and started backing off in panic.
> 
> Hector: "Well.... this is the kind of power we're dealing with now, huh?"
> 
> ...


“Yes I did  good to see you again”


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

“I’m not going to hurt you I promise also with my metabolism I can’t get drunk I also can see through illusions”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes I did  good to see you again”


"I'm just glad you made it out of that whole mess.  The kids can fill me in on the story when it comes time."


Universe said:


> “I’m not going to hurt you I promise also with my metabolism I can’t get drunk I also can see through illusions”


"Julian's had enough scares with the High Imperator, I think he's just not ready to take more stress at the moment."

Dural scratched behind an ear.

"See through illusions, huh?  Given the haze in some of the toxic magic zones, that might actually come in handy."



Baron Tredegar said:


> Such is the nature of the Eternal Wheel. May it turn for all eternity.
> 
> I guess it does make a lot more sense for people to fall for Convergence propaganda now that I have relived those memories.


"So, any changes to the strategy for facing the Convergence with all that's happened?"

"Just because you can understand them better, doesn't mean they care to understand us."

"Hector, please get us a few drinks."

"Only if you've got something like Green Meadow."

"Green Meadow?"

"Alcohol based off of nutrient grasses.  Popular in the Botein region for obvious reasons."

"We've got a few lagomorph-centered alcohols around here.  Popular with the horse and bovine populations too.  And actually one of my favorites despite what everyone claims about me."

"I'll stick to apple juice."

"Same."  "Me too."

"Ugh, I'll stick to tonic water."

"Club soda."

Hector: "So how about the two of you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm just glad you made it out of that whole mess.  The kids can fill me in on the story when it comes time."
> 
> "Julian's had enough scares with the High Imperator, I think he's just not ready to take more stress at the moment."
> 
> ...


“Do you have anything ancient?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Do you have anything ancient?”


"I haven't had the power long enough to be pursuing ancient drinks for the bar.  Though... Yannick's family had been keeping a barrel or two of... no, not sure I can do that to them."

Hector: "Actually, he made sure there was one bottle of it in the bar.  Specifically for whoever got crowned."

"It's only a couple hundred years old, but it'll have to do.  Bring out the Arkwright Reserve."

Hector pulled out a bottle that had a depiction of a weasel in gangster attire on it.

"I don't think it's going to be a problem for anyone here, but it's magic-infused.  Despite the family not having magic at all until this generation.  Watch out for that."


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I haven't had the power long enough to be pursuing ancient drinks for the bar.  Though... Yannick's family had been keeping a barrel or two of... no, not sure I can do that to them."
> 
> Hector: "Actually, he made sure there was one bottle of it in the bar.  Specifically for whoever got crowned."
> 
> ...


*I started laughing* “how old do you think I am?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started laughing* “how old do you think I am?”


"I wouldn't even be able to guess.  I never thought to ask your uncle's age - I'm guessing he'd have been old enough to see what the ancient civilization on this planet was actually like, at minimum."

Dural hesitated.

"......you've been around long enough to see these kids do their job, haven't you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I wouldn't even be able to guess.  I never thought to ask your uncle's age - I'm guessing he'd have been old enough to see what the ancient civilization on this planet was actually like, at minimum."
> 
> Dural hesitated.
> 
> "......you've been around long enough to see these kids do their job, haven't you?"


“200,000,000 centuries old that’s still young Nydos on the other hand is 900,000,000,000,000 centuries old”


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

“That’ll do I guess”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm just glad you made it out of that whole mess.  The kids can fill me in on the story when it comes time."
> 
> "Julian's had enough scares with the High Imperator, I think he's just not ready to take more stress at the moment."
> 
> ...


You got any Romulan Ale?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You got any Romulan Ale?


Hector: "I thought that stuff was illegal?"

"Hector... you know Yannick's connections by now... you know he got his hands on both the imitation recipe and that one bottle that claims it's the real deal he spotted when cleaning up one of the magic zones..."

"Magic zones?"

"Magic in toxic enough concentrations that most Beastbloods can't handle it.  The Essenceborn love those spots, and any Beastblood who can handle magic learns there's occasionally stuff that drops in those places from what we've ultimately determined is other worlds.  Been working with the Essenceborn to try to find a way to keep those zones active rather than cleaning them up, and it was a key provision of the Essence Acceptance Act that we stop just sucking the power out of the zones recklessly.  I really want to see if we can make more Beastbloods magic-tolerant."

"What's the weirdest thing you've seen in one of those zones?"

"A box from a realm called Sendai.  Had graphic novels depicting a gangster story where everyone had powers _eerily_ similar to our Chorus powers.... along with a music album where the cover had a zipper on it."

Hector: "Dural loves graphic novels. Hang on, I'm going to need to call up Yannick about that bottle."

Hector pushed a button behind the bar.

Hector: "Hey, Yannick, whatever happened to that bottle of Romulan ale you found?"

Yannick (over speaker): "I've been too scared to drink the stuff.  I still have it stashed somewhere..."

Hector: "Bring it over here, we've got someone who enjoys it."

Yannick (over speaker): "Okay... I hope he knows how to get more of it.  I've had to keep it hidden even from Selwyn because he's a bit of a hard drinker.  Remember that flammable green stuff he drank, that he said hit him like ground glass?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hector: "I thought that stuff was illegal?"
> 
> "Hector... you know Yannick's connections by now... you know he got his hands on both the imitation recipe and that one bottle that claims it's the real deal he spotted when cleaning up one of the magic zones..."
> 
> ...


“Thanks for putting that image in my head” *I said wincing* “you have any Celestial mead or something like that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Thanks for putting that image in my head” *I said wincing* “you have any Celestial mead or something like that?”


Hector: "Celestial what now?"

"Okay... I'm unfamiliar with that one.  Like, entirely unfamiliar with that drink."

"Universe, that almost sounds like something only one of you dragons could pull off."

"Wonder if Oliver could make it?"

"Oliver?  Oh, right, the little dragon."


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hector: "Celestial what now?"
> 
> "Okay... I'm unfamiliar with that one.  Like, entirely unfamiliar with that drink."
> 
> ...


*I sighed* “wow you still haven’t learned how to make that yet?” *I said kind of under my breath three seconds away from losing my patience*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed* “wow you still haven’t learned how to make that yet?” *I said kind of under my breath three seconds away from losing my patience*


"Dural, didn't you say the oldest wine you had here was two hundred years old?"

"Yeah, why?"

"Universe, it wouldn't do much good even if they were taught how to make it.  They lack the ingredients."

"Magic alcohol, really old wi-"

"HOW magical of an alcohol are we talking here?  Because there are quite a few mages who use alcohol as potion bases."

"Wait, full-on alchemy?"

"Not quite.  They charge a bottle of booze... or even fruit juice or honey, sometimes... with magical energy.  Actual alchemy is considered science, not magic."

"Should I be concerned that little children know all about alcoholic drinks?"

"Not in the least.  It's just another aspect of resurrective immortality."

"I think we need to back up a second here.  What effects would celestial mead even have on someone who isn't a dragon?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Dural, didn't you say the oldest wine you had here was two hundred years old?"
> 
> "Yeah, why?"
> 
> ...


“They would get drunk immediately after drinking it the Magic alcohol can be any magic and any alcohol I think I have a 900 year old wine in here somewhere” *I said pulling it out of nowhere or so it seemed*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hector: "I thought that stuff was illegal?"
> 
> "Hector... you know Yannick's connections by now... you know he got his hands on both the imitation recipe and that one bottle that claims it's the real deal he spotted when cleaning up one of the magic zones..."
> 
> ...


Oh it most certainly is illegal. Thats why its so good. 

Say have any of these magic zones dropped anything from a realm called Mata Nui?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh it most certainly is illegal. Thats why its so good.
> 
> Say have any of these magic zones dropped anything from a realm called Mata Nui?


"Yannick had a running list of what's come from these zones.  I'll have to ask him when he gets here.  That's one realm I don't recognize offhand."

A recognizable weasel in a business suit arrived at the bar.  He had a bottle of blue alcohol with him.

Yannick: "Well it took me a while, but I found it.  I was lucky, because it was right behind a cask of really potent ale that Selwyn went through in less than a month.  He is not going to have a liver left in ten years, I swear."

"That's for the High Imperator."

Yannick handed the bottle to Ahrakas.

"Say, Yannick, ever heard of Mata Nui?"

Yannick: "Ummm.... hmmm... did that place ever have anything called a Takea? Because there was the tooth of one we found when we were searching that one lake a ways north, and I still don't know where it came from...."

_((I unfortunately really have to do more research on BIONICLE to try for more than that...))_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yannick had a running list of what's come from these zones.  I'll have to ask him when he gets here.  That's one realm I don't recognize offhand."
> 
> A recognizable weasel in a business suit arrived at the bar.  He had a bottle of blue alcohol with him.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas grabbed the bottle and took a long gulp from it. He slammed it back on the table after half of it was gone._
Thats the realm. It has some of the best storytellers of this reality. Observe.
_Ahrakas grabbed the bottle of Romulan Ale and took another swig from it. He walked to the center of the dining hall and began loudly narrating (albeit a bit drunkenly)_
Gathered friends, listen again to our legend of the Bionicle. In the time before time; the Great Spirit descended from the heavens carrying we, the ones called the Matoran, to this paradise. We were separate and without purpose. So the Great Spirit illuminated us with the three virtues; Unity, Duty, and Destiny. We embraced these gifts, and in gratitude we named our island home Mata Nui, after the Great Spirit himself. But our happiness was not to last, for Mata Nui’s brother, the Makuta, was jealous of these honors and betrayed him. Casting a spell over Mata Nui, who fell into a deep slumber. The Makuta was free to unleash his shadows, and unleash them he did…


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2022)

*I rolled my eyes*


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2022)

“By the way the Planet I’m from Planet Solaris is the Planet that started the whole universe no matter which reality it stays the same”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas grabbed the bottle and took a long gulp from it. He slammed it back on the table after half of it was gone._
> Thats the realm. It has some of the best storytellers of this reality. Observe.
> _Ahrakas grabbed the bottle of Romulan Ale and took another swig from it. He walked to the center of the dining hall and began loudly narrating (albeit a bit drunkenly)_
> Gathered friends, listen again to our legend of the Bionicle. In the time before time; the Great Spirit descended from the heavens carrying we, the ones called the Matoran, to this paradise. We were separate and without purpose. So the Great Spirit illuminated us with the three virtues; Unity, Duty, and Destiny. We embraced these gifts, and in gratitude we named our island home Mata Nui, after the Great Spirit himself. But our happiness was not to last, for Mata Nui’s brother, the Makuta, was jealous of these honors and betrayed him. Casting a spell over Mata Nui, who fell into a deep slumber. The Makuta was free to unleash his shadows, and unleash them he did…


The otters, Dural, and Yannick focused on Ahrakas' story.  Meanwhile, Hector was addressing Jackson and Saxon.

Hector: "I feel like I've seen people like you before.  You run into any four-armed ducks?"

"Those would be the Rukbatians.  We worked with their Corsair fleet fighting a bunch of amphibians once."

"Naturally, when others got the story, they screwed it up.  The Rukbatians don't talk like pirates for one."

"Their real accent is better captured by an alien pterodactyl depiction I saw one time."

"Also, whoever had the idea of depicting a cat from... THAT region...."

"Everyone knows you don't put Aldebarans on a starship crew.  They're way crazier than was depicted.  Probably all the whiskey they-"

"Do you three MIND?  We're trying to listen to the High Imperator's story here!"

"Blame the bear, he asked about us."



Universe said:


> *I rolled my eyes*





Universe said:


> “By the way the Planet I’m from Planet Solaris is the Planet that started the whole universe no matter which reality it stays the same”


"I want to say there's also five stars that have existed in every reality and stayed pretty consistent.  Part of me wants to say Aldebaran and Fomalhaut were two of them-"

"We can talk about it LATER, Pavlin."

"Yes.  Please continue, Ahrakas."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters, Dural, and Yannick focused on Ahrakas' story.  Meanwhile, Hector was addressing Jackson and Saxon.
> 
> Hector: "I feel like I've seen people like you before.  You run into any four-armed ducks?"
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas continued on. Despite being somewhat drunk he was still able to eloquently recite the stories. He went on for hours and talked about a great struggle between teams of heroes, called the Toa, and how they fought the dark entity Makuta. Sacrifices were made to stop Makuta and not everyone made it out alive. He went on and told of a massive battle between two giant robots the size of planets, built by a race only known as "the Great Beings", and how finally Makuta was destroyed._
And then Mata Nui healed the world of Spherus Magna, its three parts now one. After that he left the affairs of everyone and all the various races of the Matoran and Agori lived in peace and happiness.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas continued on. Despite being somewhat drunk he was still able to eloquently recite the stories. He went on for hours and talked about a great struggle between teams of heroes, called the Toa, and how they fought the dark entity Makuta. Sacrifices were made to stop Makuta and not everyone made it out alive. He went on and told of a massive battle between two giant robots the size of planets, built by a race only known as "the Great Beings", and how finally Makuta was destroyed._
> And then Mata Nui healed the world of Spherus Magna, its three parts now one. After that he left the affairs of everyone and all the various races of the Matoran and Agori lived in peace and happiness.


When Ahrakas finished, he got a standing ovation from his listeners.

After a few moments, Jackson spoke up.

"Almost feel like I should be next.  Thing is I can't top that, all I've got is my experience fighting the tortoises of Hydria or-"

Ahrakas' communicator beeped.



Spoiler: From user Affirming Wind



High Imperator, this is Garuda.  Find yourself a good briefing room or meeting spot.  Our targets are going to be meeting in ten minutes and I need to send you a dossier about them before you go in.



"It never fails, does it?"

"If we need to go into battle, the two of us have our blasters and armor ready."

"Lord Dural, should we really be doing this here?"

"No.  We'll go to the west conference room.  I'll call ahead and then lead the way."

Dural went for the intercom.

"Attention, please prep the west conference room, I have reason to believe Ahrakas just got a work call."

Dural released the button.

"Make sure to bring your drinks."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When Ahrakas finished, he got a standing ovation from his listeners.
> 
> After a few moments, Jackson spoke up.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas grabbed hold of the remaining Romulan ale. He turned to Dural. _I guess I should follow you to the conference room, this is your mansion after all.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas grabbed hold of the remaining Romulan ale. He turned to Dural. _I guess I should follow you to the conference room, this is your mansion after all.


Dural began leading the group to the west conference room.

On the way, Ahrakas got more messages.



Spoiler: From user Affirming Wind



Read these when you get to a meeting point.

Your targets are Narasimha and Adnoartina, the Temporal Lords of Denebola and Zosma respectively.  They're going to be meeting some distance from a Convergence base, using a projection device to make themselves look like they're from the old reality.  The plan is to get them to submit by pulling the old-reality form for real.

These are the objectives of the mission:

Capture Narasimha and Adnoartina.
I have reason to believe both realms can be brought under Imperium dominion without killing either Lord.  Do everything you can to accomplish that.  You may have to do things for one or both of the Lords.
Try to acquire that projector so it can be reverse-engineered.  I have some... interesting tactics we could use if we all had even fake access to old-reality forms.
Narasimha has a blade he calls Pasupata Astra.  It is... destructive, to say the least.  Make sure he does not leave it in Convergence hands.
This should be relatively easy.  Send coordinates when you're ready and I'll open a tech portal.





Spoiler: Info on Narasimha and Adnoartina



*Narasimha*

Narasimha actually used to be on our side originally.  He's old enough to have seen the Dawn War and forged a sword called Pasupata Astra in case he ever had to fight dragons again.  It's confirmed able to bring down a celestial dragon, it's come up in his speeches.

The story goes that a different celestial dragon than the one he brought down fled into a mine on his home planet.  He tried to negotiate with it and, uh... you'll have to ask Narasimha about all the details, but Flauros arrived and blew up the mine where the dragon was residing.  Over a million of Narasimha's people dead from that one act.  Narasimha's been trying to fix the damage from that mine, and I can confirm he made constant requests for assistance for centuries.... which kept getting rejected before anyone else could see them.  That constant rejection was what drove him into the arms of the Convergence.  He's not a true believer.  He was desperate for help.  He's never stopped trying to reopen the mine.

He lost a lot of hope in that a month ago after his latest visit to the mine... and I thought I heard him apologizing to someone named "Penumbral".

*Adnoartina*

Adnoartina, on the other hand... he's been Convergence from the very beginning.  An extremely brutal warrior, and I believe he even got into one bloody battle on Earth.  However... something changed about his demeanor a millennium ago.  He took a new direction in leading his people on Zosma.

It's like he's taking a different interpretation entirely to the Convergence's goals.  He's never stopped wearing the symbol, but his people aren't hardcore.  His planet is still a toxic dump because outsiders keep discarding old starships and weapons on it, but his people have made a business of recycling all the trash that keeps piling up and are... strangely happy about it.  It's a rare Convergence planet where Imperials don't get attacked on sight... and I have good reason to believe some very unscrupulous Lords have been getting resources from this guy.

I'm wondering how this guy actually flew under the radar when it comes to the Convergence and their insistence on conforming to the martyr's will.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2022)

“What about me what am I supposed to do?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What about me what am I supposed to do?”


"Follow us, for one."

"I'm sure your truth powers are going to come in handy for whatever the High Imperator got dragged into this time."

"Most of us still don't know our parts in this yet."


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Follow us, for one."
> 
> "I'm sure your truth powers are going to come in handy for whatever the High Imperator got dragged into this time."
> 
> "Most of us still don't know our parts in this yet."


*I sighed* “fine as long as I get something strong to drink” *I wanted to forget the Horror of battle*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed* “fine as long as I get something strong to drink” *I wanted to forget the Horror of battle*


The group eventually reached a conference room.  It had a fairly nice overall look to it - mostly wooden fixtures, had a bookshelf around the perimeter.  No TV, but there was a projection system.

The only other person in the room was a black cat in fairly casual attire.  She was seated in a chair separate from the main table... actually a wheelchair, which made sense given that she was missing her legs below the knee.  On her lap was a small blue rabbit that kinda had a 'radar dish' look to it.

Cat: "We prepped it as fast as we could.  Projection system might need a little-"

"That's okay, Lacy, we won't need it for this I think.  You may take your leave now, I'll fill you in on what happens later."

The cat left the room, pulling a book with a blue dust jacket on it to make the door open for her.  Dural produced a bottle of green liquid.

"You were saying something about magic alcohol, Universe.  This is an armor potion with a gin base, would this work as part of making celestial mead?"

"While he's getting settled in, Ahrakas, ready to let us know what the call was?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The group eventually reached a conference room.  It had a fairly nice overall look to it - mostly wooden fixtures, had a bookshelf around the perimeter.  No TV, but there was a projection system.
> 
> The only other person in the room was a black cat in fairly casual attire.  She was seated in a chair separate from the main table... actually a wheelchair, which made sense given that she was missing her legs below the knee.  On her lap was a small blue rabbit that kinda had a 'radar dish' look to it.
> 
> ...


We got a fix on Narashima and Adnoartina. I hope to get them to surrender peacefully.
_Ahrakas sends out the coordinates. _Our colleagues should be opening a portal soon.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We got a fix on Narashima and Adnoartina. I hope to get them to surrender peacefully.
> _Ahrakas sends out the coordinates. _Our colleagues should be opening a portal soon.


"Who?"

"Two more Convergence warlords Hortense thinks we can nab."

"Should we follow the High Imperator in?"

"Up to him.  We may have to stand back for a bit."

"I have a communicator, we can watch him remotely if he wants us to stay back."

The expected portal opened.  There was a meeting underway.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Who?"
> 
> "Two more Convergence warlords Hortense thinks we can nab."
> 
> ...


“I sense something wrong unless it’s just me.”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Who?"
> 
> "Two more Convergence warlords Hortense thinks we can nab."
> 
> ...


I will go in alone, we need most of our people here to protect the Architects.
_He cautiously stepped through the portal._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will go in alone, we need most of our people here to protect the Architects.
> _He cautiously stepped through the portal._


Ahrakas found himself in a jungle clearing.  There were two beings talking into a communicator that had been set up on a rock, and there was a large box-like device with a lens aimed at both of them.  They looked... very unusual, like they came out of a different reality.  The previous one, in fact, Ahrakas deduced.

One looked lion-like, but had three heads with three faces each.  Each head had an orbiting ring of eyes around it.  He also had six arms, four tails, and five sets of feathered wings.

The other one looked vaguely like a blue gecko.  A very muscular blue gecko, with twenty eyes and three sets of wings.  What was more striking with him, however, was his four arms - around the elbow region of each was a ring of eyes, and each elbow branched off into five forearms ending in hands.

Through the communicator Kurt had turned on to watch the situation, Universe definitely felt something off about both of them.

The lion-like creature was the one talking into the communicator set on the rock.

".....and I know Apophis snubbed me for his latest raid, but I still have hope.  Rest assured, citizens, we WILL dispose of both Lucifer and Flauros, and we'll get our mine back to full operation."

"You'll see we can pull it off yet!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas found himself in a jungle clearing.  There were two beings talking into a communicator that had been set up on a rock, and there was a large box-like device with a lens aimed at both of them.  They looked... very unusual, like they came out of a different reality.  The previous one, in fact, Ahrakas deduced.
> 
> One looked lion-like, but had three heads with three faces each.  Each head had an orbiting ring of eyes around it.  He also had six arms, four tails, and five sets of feathered wings.
> 
> ...


_This must be the projection system Hayagriva told me about, Ahrakas thought. Let me show them what it was really like. He took his form from the old reality. He was now adorned with eight wings and had four faces. The face of a human, an ox, an eagle, and a lion. He had feet like a calf which shone like brass. Seven wheels covered with eyes orbited him and his entire body was consumed in fire.
He floated towards the two figures and simply said: _Fear not.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _This must be the projection system Hayagriva told me about, Ahrakas thought. Let me show them what it was really like. He took his form from the old reality. He was now adorned with eight wings and had four faces. The face of a human, an ox, an eagle, and a lion. He had feet like a calf which shone like brass. Seven wheels covered with eyes orbited him and his entire body was consumed in fire.
> He floated towards the two figures and simply said: _Fear not.


Both figures immediately turned to face Ahrakas.

"Ha ha, very funny.  Didn't I tell you people this was a private meeting?"

"Come on, Adno, switch it off.  Let's see who we have to punish this time."

The gecko went over to the box device and hit a lever on it.  Universe, watching from the communicator back on Thulcan, knew that the box was just projecting illusions, but this confirmed it for everyone else.

The lion-like creature turned into a lion with a very well-kept mane.  The gecko was still a very buff gecko, just without so many extra limbs.  Both were shirtless.

They looked back to Ahrakas.  Then when they realized Ahrakas' form did not change when the projector was shut off, they looked at each other.

"You DID switch it off, right Adnoartina?"

The gecko slowly began to shudder.

"T-t-t-Tevildo?!?"

The lion grew angry on hearing that name and practically shouted at Ahrakas.

"*AHRAKAS!  *Where were you six and a half centuries ago when I needed you and the Imperium the most?!?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

My hands off approach had left most of my domain in shambles. So much knowledge was lost, and the plague was ravaging my people. 
Lucifer was gone for a century searching for allies, he found none.
Im sorry we couldnt help you, but I am here to set things right.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My hands off approach had left most of my domain in shambles. So much knowledge was lost, and the plague was ravaging my people.
> Lucifer was gone for a century searching for allies, he found none.
> Im sorry we couldnt help you, but I am here to set things right.


The lion sighed.

"You can drop the form now.  You've made your point.  It seems we all suffered during that time."

The gecko was not amused.

"You're going to buy his excuse just like that, Narasimha?"

"You already know, Adnoartina, that I was on his side once.  He's not exactly the best liar."

"You know Tevildo just waits for opportunities like that, right?"

"*Adno....* what's with you all of a sudden?  You're spouting propaganda again."

"He's going to stab you in the back just like the rest of the Imperium!  Satan on down!"

Narasimha delivered a backhanded slap to Adnoartina.

"Get a hold of yourself!"

The gecko talked more quietly.

"....they see all... they know all... they are the alpha and omega..."

Ahrakas would actually recognize that line.  It had been delivered by Convergence members who didn't feel they could leave and still felt something wrong about the group.  Quite a few of them may have been facing punishment when they uttered it.

"Ahrakas... Lucifer wouldn't have happened to keep any truth serum or anything like that around, would he?  Adno regressed pretty hard all of a sudden.  He's better than this and I feel like something happened since we last met."


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Both figures immediately turned to face Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ha ha, very funny.  Didn't I tell you people this was a private meeting?"
> 
> ...


*I rolled my eyes* “sure nothing for the god of truth and light”


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The lion sighed.
> 
> "You can drop the form now.  You've made your point.  It seems we all suffered during that time."
> 
> ...


“I’m a lot stronger than truth serum I invented truth serum”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I rolled my eyes* “sure nothing for the god of truth and light”





Universe said:


> “I’m a lot stronger than truth serum I invented truth serum”


_Back in the Thulcan conference room..._

"Well, use what you've got.  I want to know what's with the gecko."

"Your voice projects like crazy, Universe."


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back in the Thulcan conference room..._
> 
> "Well, use what you've got.  I want to know what's with the gecko."
> 
> "Your voice projects like crazy, Universe."


*I held a glowing hand towards the geckos face and I did not like what I saw*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The lion sighed.
> 
> "You can drop the form now.  You've made your point.  It seems we all suffered during that time."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas assumed his normal form. _I guess it should be worth saying that Lucifer has been ousted from power, we thought he was dead but the bastard cloned himself. I am now the High Imperator.
We do have some techniques for breaking through indoctrination but they are... intense.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess it should be worth saying that Lucifer has been ousted from power, we thought he was dead but the bastard cloned himself. I am now the High Imperator.
> We do have some techniques for breaking through indoctrination but they are... intense.





Universe said:


> *I held a glowing hand towards the geckos face and I did not like what I saw*


"I'll want to know the story later, Ahrakas.  Thank you for fulfilling, in my stead, a promise I made to my people.  Though.... what's that glow?..."

"I..... I've had my doubts about the Convergence for a millennium now.  Apophis... he doesn't get it!  The martyr is still an Architect!  The time crunch isn't the only trick he'd have!  He'll get another chance and another way to make Aten see his errors.... my people had to be ready to receive him.  I advised my people to start building.... and the Convergence people just dumped a bunch of refuse on my planet.  I didn't give up!  I ordered my people to recycle it, make it worth something.  We... we started to prosper.  We started to feel GOOD, guiding ourselves our own way towards the martyr's star.  We got both Convergence and Imperials on our planet.  A wretched hive to some, but we did well!  The Convergence kept pestering me... so I made the planet look dingier.... it held them for some time..... but last week... the horned rat... he gave me an ultimatum... go back to the old ways... force Narasimha to comply..."

Adnoartina began shrieking and crying at this point.

"...or he'd use a stolen weapon on me.... a hellfire bomb! ....in my own capital city!...."

Adnoartina collapsed, sobbing.  Narasimha stared straight at Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas.... Flauros detonated a low-yield one of those bombs inside my mine and it burned for 10 years.  If a bomb goes off in his capital city.... his people are kaput.  Hold off on my mine, we have a _crisis_ on our hands."

Narasimha hugged Adnoartina, then looked back at Ahrakas.

"I want him to open a portal to Zosma for you... but where should we go in the meantime?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll want to know the story later, Ahrakas.  Thank you for fulfilling, in my stead, a promise I made to my people.  Though.... what's that glow?..."
> 
> "I..... I've had my doubts about the Convergence for a millennium now.  Apophis... he doesn't get it!  The martyr is still an Architect!  The time crunch isn't the only trick he'd have!  He'll get another chance and another way to make Aten see his errors.... my people had to be ready to receive him.  I advised my people to start building.... and the Convergence people just dumped a bunch of refuse on my planet.  I didn't give up!  I ordered my people to recycle it, make it worth something.  We... we started to prosper.  We started to feel GOOD, guiding ourselves our own way towards the martyr's star.  We got both Convergence and Imperials on our planet.  A wretched hive to some, but we did well!  The Convergence kept pestering me... so I made the planet look dingier.... it held them for some time..... but last week... the horned rat... he gave me an ultimatum... go back to the old ways... force Narasimha to comply..."
> 
> ...


I would like to see your people and the situation here. It should also be some consolation that Flauros is dead as well.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would like to see your people and the situation here. It should also be some consolation that Flauros is dead as well.


"The situation here?  Ahrakas, we snuck off, tried to get a private meeting, made ourselves look reality-bending and incomprehensible... it's safe to say the rest of the camp down the path is much more hardcore Convergence."

Narasimha went over to a tree and pulled out a metal case he'd been hiding behind it.  It was the size of a guitar case and looked like it had two 6-digit locks on it.

"I'm glad I remembered to take this thing with me.... I don't dare show what's inside, let's just say it's destructive enough to bring dragons down in one strike."

Narasimha looked over at the still-sobbing Adnoartina.

"It's up to you, but I really think we should just ditch this camp.  Thank you for telling me Flauros' fate, by the way."

-------------------------------------

Back in Thulcan's conference room, Kurt pressed a button on the communicator.

-------------------------------------
_In the jungle clearing...._

Ahrakas' communicator beeped.

"Ahrakas, apologies, but we've been listening in.... did he say horned rat?  That's likely Afanc.  Hortense told me he does _not_ pull punches with his threats.  I think Adno's people are in immediate danger."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The situation here?  Ahrakas, we snuck off, tried to get a private meeting, made ourselves look reality-bending and incomprehensible... it's safe to say the rest of the camp down the path is much more hardcore Convergence."
> 
> Narasimha went over to a tree and pulled out a metal case he'd been hiding behind it.  It was the size of a guitar case and looked like it had two 6-digit locks on it.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas thought hard for a second, but suddenly he gave a chuckle. _I have a plan, its absolutely insane but it might somehow work.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas thought hard for a second, but suddenly he gave a chuckle. _I have a plan, its absolutely insane but it might somehow work.


"Let's hear it."

".....born.... into a pack.... there's no choice....."

"Whoever's talking to you, Ahrakas, I have to agree with them.  Let's hear it.  Come on Adno, cheer up, Ahrakas' crazier ideas have a tendency to work."

Adnoartina slowly regained his composure.

"Okay.... what's your idea?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's hear it."
> 
> ".....born.... into a pack.... there's no choice....."
> 
> ...


The most important person to the Convergence is the Martyr Loki, right?
What if we had the Martyr ascend to his throne and choose Adnoartinas planet as his seat of power? It sounds like youve been preparing the place for the Architects arrival.
The Convergence wouldnt dare send a hellfire bomb onto a world with their martyr on it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The most important person to the Convergence is the Martyr Loki, right?
> What if we had the Martyr ascend to his throne and choose Adnoartinas planet as his seat of power? It sounds like youve been preparing the place for the Architects arrival.
> The Convergence wouldnt dare send a hellfire bomb onto a world with their martyr on it.


_In the conference room on Thulcan...._

"Did I hear that right?"

"Isn't it a bit early for us to be deciding our seats of power?"

"This has taken a rather interesting turn."

_------------------------------------
In the jungle clearing..._

".....this... this explains so much.... this explains why you're High Imperator now..."

Adnoartina perked up very quickly.

"You... You HAVE the martyr?... what does he think of-"

The communicator cut in again.

"You're actually spot on.  Apophis HAS completely lost the plot with me.  He knows nothing of my vision.  As for me and Aten... let's save that for later."

"You want to know something funny, Ahrakas?  Hortense told me Afanc's one of those ones with an actual brain."

"Listen, Ahrakas.  I... approve of this idea, on one condition.  One of the other four picks Thulcan as theirs."

"What?"

"We'll talk about that once this crisis is over."

"....I am here to serve, Loki.  Ahrakas... I agree to this."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 13, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back in the dragons' home base on Formosa...._

"I sense a rather strange shift."

"Do tell."

"The Architects and the High Imperator... they've started a chain of events that will lead to them uncovering another of Lucifer's weapons.  And... !!!!"

"What?  What is it?"

"....a white and ice blue dragon... held captive.... on the same realm as the weapon!...."

".....white and ice blue dragon.... it couldn't be.... Solaris, Nova, one of you two fill me in, how long has the God of Winter been missing?"

"That's not all.  Wait... they'll uncover TWO weapons!  The realm of the lion.... has a weapon... he's been trying to stop the weapon on his own... twin dragons of corrupt flame...."

"Keep talking!  Corrupt flame?"

".... the Architects have to fight that battle... they will need things from around reality plus a pair of us to purify them.... I.... no!"

"What?"

"The two flame dragons... they've trapped a pair of celestials!.... I hear them.... crying in pain!....."

"Who are they?"

"Their names... they're... Penumbral.... and Annular!....."

Aeternus let out an _extremely_ anguished cry.  Oliver was weeping a few tears of magic, but Aeternus was practically bawling and shedding lots of sapphires from his eyes.

"Aeternus... are they..."

*"MY CHILDREN!!!!  WHAT HAS LUCIFER DONE TO MY TWINS?!?  SATAN!  THEY'VE DONE NOTHING TO YOU!!"*


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back in the dragons' home base on Formosa...._
> 
> "I sense a rather strange shift."
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks Furious* “I WILL MAKE HIM PAY IF IT’S THE LAST THING I DO!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll want to know the story later, Ahrakas.  Thank you for fulfilling, in my stead, a promise I made to my people.  Though.... what's that glow?..."
> 
> "I..... I've had my doubts about the Convergence for a millennium now.  Apophis... he doesn't get it!  The martyr is still an Architect!  The time crunch isn't the only trick he'd have!  He'll get another chance and another way to make Aten see his errors.... my people had to be ready to receive him.  I advised my people to start building.... and the Convergence people just dumped a bunch of refuse on my planet.  I didn't give up!  I ordered my people to recycle it, make it worth something.  We... we started to prosper.  We started to feel GOOD, guiding ourselves our own way towards the martyr's star.  We got both Convergence and Imperials on our planet.  A wretched hive to some, but we did well!  The Convergence kept pestering me... so I made the planet look dingier.... it held them for some time..... but last week... the horned rat... he gave me an ultimatum... go back to the old ways... force Narasimha to comply..."
> 
> ...


“Oh my gods will you cut it out!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _In the conference room on Thulcan...._
> 
> "Did I hear that right?"
> 
> ...


“What about me?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _In the conference room on Thulcan...._
> 
> "Did I hear that right?"
> 
> ...


I agree to the conditions, Thulcan will make a fine throneworld.
But here is where the tricky part comes in. For this to work there needs to be no Imperial involvement shown on the surface, otherwise the Convergence will accuse us of treachery and probably attempt to kill Adnoartinas people and everyone involved. This needs to be a covert operation.
We are going to need Hortense to be involved with this. We'll come up with a cover story about her rescuing the Martyr from the Imperium and how he is ready to assume his spot as leader of the Convergence.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I agree to the conditions, Thulcan will make a fine throneworld.
> But here is where the tricky part comes in. For this to work there needs to be no Imperial involvement shown on the surface, otherwise the Convergence will accuse us of treachery and probably attempt to kill Adnoartinas people and everyone involved. This needs to be a covert operation.
> We are going to need Hortense to be involved with this. We'll come up with a cover story about her rescuing the Martyr from the Imperium and how he is ready to assume his spot as leader of the Convergence.


“Again what about me what’s my part in this?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I agree to the conditions, Thulcan will make a fine throneworld.
> But here is where the tricky part comes in. For this to work there needs to be no Imperial involvement shown on the surface, otherwise the Convergence will accuse us of treachery and probably attempt to kill Adnoartinas people and everyone involved. This needs to be a covert operation.
> We are going to need Hortense to be involved with this. We'll come up with a cover story about her rescuing the Martyr from the Imperium and how he is ready to assume his spot as leader of the Convergence.


"There's a way this can blow wide open, Ahrakas.... and that's if we cross paths with the wrong Lord during the process."

"You really think one of the Convergence's Lords can sniff out this kind of op?"

"Yes, actually.  There is one that concerns me.  His name's Kukulkan, and he-"

Dural spoke via communicator.  "You mean the feathered dragon out of Nunki?"

"You've met him?  Maybe you know that he's psychic, has quite a few clones he spies through, and recently got his hands on an acceleration device.  And that he tried to bully me on my own turf a couple weeks ago, to the point where I had to toss him out.  He has reason to watch my planet."

"...that IS a problem."

"Oh... and.... I have reason to believe he actually doesn't follow Loki anymore, just Apophis.  A worrying number of Convergence Lords are like that.  That's what clued me in that maybe Apophis lost the plot... we may cause a schism in the Convergence when this goes down, between the time crashers and the true Loki believers."

"How exactly do we get around this?"

"I believe he needs to be distracted, ideally on HIS turf, so he can't focus his abilities on sniffing us out.  What would be best is if we could get someone else that's ex-Convergence to do it, as he _really_ gets worked up around those types..."

---------------------------------------
_Meanwhile, on Formosa...._

"Since the lion's realm will take more effort, I tried prophecy regarding the other weapon... I believe I've located it.  Kronos, pay attention, I'm telling you and Universe this."

Oliver sent a telepathic message to Universe and Kronos.

_"Universe, Kronos, can I borrow you two for a while?  I located one of Lucifer's weapons and the missing Goddess of Winter.  They're both out in the Sagittarius constellation, in a realm called Nunki.  The three of us should go take a trip out there."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There's a way this can blow wide open, Ahrakas.... and that's if we cross paths with the wrong Lord during the process."
> 
> "You really think one of the Convergence's Lords can sniff out this kind of op?"
> 
> ...


The real issue will be if Apophis has any loyalty left towards his former friend. If so we might finally have someone to reign him in, if not then we create a split which will most likely be the final nail in the coffin for the Convergence. He still seemed to be a true believer when we fought him before.
In either situation do you have any ideas on dealing with Kulkulcan, Dural?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The real issue will be if Apophis has any loyalty left towards his former friend. If so we might finally have someone to reign him in, if not then we create a split which will most likely be the final nail in the coffin for the Convergence. He still seemed to be a true believer when we fought him before.
> In either situation do you have any ideas on dealing with Kulkulcan, Dural?


"Well.... if you want to distract him with an ex-Convergence guy, the only other guy I know like that was a silver and black dragon that barged in when we snagged Kukulkan's body double.  What did Firuthi say his name was?  Kronos?"

"How did YOU know he was ex-Convergence?"

"Judging from the yelling, Kukulkan ditched him to go on vacation and Kronos got blamed for it-"

Ahrakas got a message on his communicator.



Spoiler: From user Kobold Ascendant



High Imperator, this is Oliver.  We were able to retrieve Lævateinn and stop Lucifer from draining Kronos.  The thing is... I've kind of gotten hooked on using my new power of prophecy, and with it I've discovered two more of Ol' Scratch's remaining eight weapons.

One of them is in the realm of a lion man and... when I brought it up, Aeternus completely broke down.  His kids are trapped by a pair of corrupt flame dragons - the weapon in question.  I've prophesied that we'll need the Architects' help when the time comes for that.... do you know who the lion man is and can you ask him what he knows about flame dragons?

The other.... I don't know exactly what the weapon is, but I know it's in a realm named Nunki.... and there's an ice dragon trapped there.  I wanted to take Universe and Kronos up that way, give Kronos a chance to flex his reclaimed power.  Is it going to be a problem if I take Universe along too or did he get dragged into one of your operations?

By the way... once we're done with that I think it may be time for you and all the dragons, myself included, to meet up again.



"I don't know what you just got told.... but you seem to run into a lot of coincidences, don't you, High Imperator?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There's a way this can blow wide open, Ahrakas.... and that's if we cross paths with the wrong Lord during the process."
> 
> "You really think one of the Convergence's Lords can sniff out this kind of op?"
> 
> ...


“Fine”


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well.... if you want to distract him with an ex-Convergence guy, the only other guy I know like that was a silver and black dragon that barged in when we snagged Kukulkan's body double.  What did Firuthi say his name was?  Kronos?"
> 
> "How did YOU know he was ex-Convergence?"
> 
> ...


Kronos:”Why me?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2022)

*Kronos teleported in and slides almost knocking me over but I flipped over him and landed on my feet without looking at him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Fine”





Universe said:


> Kronos:”Why me?”





Universe said:


> *Kronos teleported in and slides almost knocking me over but I flipped over him and landed on my feet without looking at him*


"Perfect timing.  Kronos, do you remember that one feathered dragon you hauled off on at the party?  The one who turned out to be a body double.  You have a chance to get back at the real deal.  We need him distracted, at minimum, so that something else we're doing goes off well."

Oliver also made his entrance - being a little surprised at the nature of the portal he made.  

"Apparently Kukulkan's got psychic powers and some kind of accelerator device.  They're out in... where did you say it was, Dural?"

"Nunki."

"Yeah, Nunki.  You and Universe.... and Oliver, apparently... should go out there and keep his attention.  If he tries to kill you... I'll understand if you have to take drastic measures."

Dural looked like he was biting back an objection.

"Dural, I know you're not fully used to the spectrum of power yet.... Oliver's qualified to go with them."

"Understood.  I should warn you all that if you're going to land a ship rather than warp in.... the mansion grounds can't fit that big of a ship safely."

Oliver thought about the Universe-7 again.  How big WAS that ship on the outside?


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Perfect timing.  Kronos, do you remember that one feathered dragon you hauled off on at the party?  The one who turned out to be a body double.  You have a chance to get back at the real deal.  We need him distracted, at minimum, so that something else we're doing goes off well."
> 
> Oliver also made his entrance - being a little surprised at the nature of the portal he made.
> 
> ...


Kronos:”you mean the jerk who abandoned me to go on vacation? Yeah I remember him I want to rip his guts out!”


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2022)

*the Universe 7 was hovering in the air*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well.... if you want to distract him with an ex-Convergence guy, the only other guy I know like that was a silver and black dragon that barged in when we snagged Kukulkan's body double.  What did Firuthi say his name was?  Kronos?"
> 
> "How did YOU know he was ex-Convergence?"
> 
> ...


Some of our Celestial allies have just retrieved a weapon from Lucifers remnants. It seems everything is going good for us.
Are we ready to initiate the plan? What do you think Kurt? Also I feel we need to come up with a codename for this project.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”you mean the jerk who abandoned me to go on vacation? Yeah I remember him I want to rip his guts out!”


"Remember, don't rush it too much, Kronos.  It's easy to spring an ambush on the hasty."


Universe said:


> *the Universe 7 was hovering in the air*





Baron Tredegar said:


> Some of our Celestial allies have just retrieved a weapon from Lucifers remnants. It seems everything is going good for us.
> Are we ready to initiate the plan? What do you think Kurt? Also I feel we need to come up with a codename for this project.


"Alright, off to Nunki the three of us go."

Oliver made his way aboard the Universe-7, beckoning Universe and Kronos to follow.


"I'm not coming up with the codename.  The original pact was 'A Convergence of our Last Hope' and I'd be too tempted to play off of that."

"You'd call it 'New Hope', wouldn't you?"

"....yes."

"How about Operation: Fifth Dawn?  You were the last one to really establish yourself last time, Kurt."

"...mmmmhhh, still sounds off."

"Operation: Mighty Messenger?  You're sending a message that-"

"Absolutely not!"

"Operation: Dream Quest?  Considering you are fulfilling the dreams of quite a few Lords by reappearing for them."

"......Ahrakas, you're better at this name thing than we are.  When we get that, I'm ready as I'll ever be to do this."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Remember, don't rush it too much, Kronos.  It's easy to spring an ambush on the hasty."
> 
> 
> "Alright, off to Nunki the three of us go."
> ...


*I followed Oliver and Kronos followed me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I followed Oliver and Kronos followed me*


_Once on board the Universe-7......_

"Alright, Nunki's the destination.  Let's do this."

Oliver stretched a bit.

"I saw four buildings in my visions, but visually they were all the same on the inside and outside and I don't know which one contains our target.  One of the buildings gave me a massive twisting-needles feeling, though...."

Oliver shivered a bit.

"....the same twisting-barbed-needle feeling I got from the clockwork planet.  Cerebrus was acting like the wind was freezing him when we were near that planet and said something about 'knowledge tainted by ignorance'... do you know what that feeling means?  Because if I had to guess, that building's my first guess for where we need to go."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Once on board the Universe-7......_
> 
> "Alright, Nunki's the destination.  Let's do this."
> 
> ...


*It had no effect on me as I had the power of light* “the feeling of evil depends on the dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *It had no effect on me as I had the power of light* “the feeling of evil depends on the dragon”


_En route to Nunki....._

"Wait, wait... evil is an actual _tangible force_?"

Oliver was a little flabbergasted.

"I knew something was off about the clockwork planet, but..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

*Kronos looked like he was going to throw up*


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _En route to Nunki....._
> 
> "Wait, wait... evil is an actual _tangible force_?"
> 
> ...


“Yes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”


"I always thought that was just a thing used in fiction to eliminate moral dilemmas...."

Oliver thought for a second.

"I get this feeling that everything remotely involving Lucifer is going to have this taint.  That doesn't explain why a Convergence member's region has it... unless he just stole something from Lucifer not knowing what it was?"

Oliver looked at an imaginary wristwatch.

"Regardless, we should be there any second now... I didn't see any evidence of anti-ship activity.  We cloaked again?"

Oliver suddenly twitched, looking extremely uncomfortable.

"We're close.... Kronos, try to keep it together.  I'm getting the same feeling again... and it's more pervasive than in the vision.  Universe, you're the most composed here... can you tell which building it is?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I always thought that was just a thing used in fiction to eliminate moral dilemmas...."
> 
> Oliver thought for a second.
> 
> ...


“The building on the right”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “The building on the right”


"Okay, then that's where we're headed."

The planet on which the dragons would land was very much a jungle planet.  A really humid jungle that, while habitable, would definitely be much more uncomfortable if it weren't for celestial dragon physiology.  Oliver got close to the mentioned building.. and hesitated.

"Something's off... this is a sweltering jungle planet, but the building's as cold as a winter day.  And I think I sense an even colder room inside.  I don't feel like I should be able to sense something as simple as a temperature shift, but.... I'm not even using magical detection and I sense it _clearly._"

Oliver seized up for a brief moment.

"Wait... am I sensing... _pain_.... in there?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, then that's where we're headed."
> 
> The planet on which the dragons would land was very much a jungle planet.  A really humid jungle that, while habitable, would definitely be much more uncomfortable if it weren't for celestial dragon physiology.  Oliver got close to the mentioned building.. and hesitated.
> 
> ...


“I don’t like this”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t like this”


"Neither do I.  But we need to investigate that colder room."

Oliver thought for a second.  He solidified a couple of pieces of solid magic and began working on picking a lock on one of the windows.

"A lot of light-producing things generate heat... think you can sense the guards by something like heat signatures?  They're going to notice once I pick open the window and I'd like to get to that colder room fast."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Neither do I.  But we need to investigate that colder room."
> 
> Oliver thought for a second.  He solidified a couple of pieces of solid magic and began working on picking a lock on one of the windows.
> 
> "A lot of light-producing things generate heat... think you can sense the guards by something like heat signatures?  They're going to notice once I pick open the window and I'd like to get to that colder room fast."


*I used my Infrared vision* “there’s two guards but I can take them out easily”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I used my Infrared vision* “there’s two guards but I can take them out easily”


"Alright, get ready to move... almost there..."

There was a click as the window unlocked.  Oliver lifted it via magic.

"Now!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, get ready to move... almost there..."
> 
> There was a click as the window unlocked.  Oliver lifted it via magic.
> 
> "Now!"


*I used superspeed to take out the guards* “there”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I used superspeed to take out the guards* “there”


Oliver raised his hands.  The two guards shrank, to the point where he could easily lift them and hide them out of sight.  He then snapped his fingers and any trace of Universe's attack was gone.

"Okay, that should cover our tracks.  Let's haul."

Between the abilities of the trio, it was fairly easy to make it to the colder room.  The door was locked, but Oliver was simply able to fill the keyway with magical energy and unlock it.

The colder room looked like a storage room.  There were a couple of computers near the entrance that had frost on their monitors, but most of the room was full of shelves.  The shelves had various foodstuffs, most of it having a thin layer of ice around it.  Curiously, this was _not_ a walk-in freezer, as the walls and door weren't reinforced that way.

The floor had a few dozen wrappers strewn about.  All of them were for burritos of varying types.

In the corner of the room, there were a bunch of crates and barrels piled over something.  All of them had more significant ice chunks on them.

"There!  In the corner!"

Oliver, with unusual strength that was likely magic-enhanced, began lifting off the crates.  Eventually, he discovered a bag with an iced-over zipper.  He magically chipped at the ice, opened the bag.... and gasped in horror.

Inside the bag was a celestial dragoness.  Primarily white-scaled, her belly and wings were more of an ice blue color.  She looked incredibly weakened, and at least a little of the cold power in the room could be attributed to her.  She spoke weakly, her eyes not even opening.

"Who.... who is there....?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver raised his hands.  The two guards shrank, to the point where he could easily lift them and hide them out of sight.  He then snapped his fingers and any trace of Universe's attack was gone.
> 
> "Okay, that should cover our tracks.  Let's haul."
> 
> ...


“Aunt frost it’s me Universe”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Auntie it’s me Universe”


Oliver had backed up towards the computers and was doubled over.

"Th... thank you.. for coming here... I... I fear I... cannot move... right now.... I'm so weak...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver had backed up towards the computers and was doubled over.
> 
> "Th... thank you.. for coming here... I... I fear I... cannot move... right now.... I'm so weak...."


“Hold on Frost Alpha beam us out of here NOW” *He beams Oliver,Frost and I back onto the Universe 7*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hold on Frost Alpha beam us out of here NOW” *He beams Oliver,Frost and I back onto the Universe 7*


Oliver was rather startled.

"Universe... why did we beam back up....?"

Oliver then noticed Frost, still weak.  He resumed addressing Universe.

"We can't leave yet.  We still haven't dealt with the weapon or the feathered dragon.... and I just had a realization why the building was so cold."

Oliver shed a couple tears of magic.

"They're using her essence as refrigerant, in the air ducts."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver was rather startled.
> 
> "Universe... why did we beam back up....?"
> 
> ...


“WHAT?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “WHAT?!”


"There was no mistaking it.  It was definitely her essence in the ventilation.  I would say more than half of her is being used that way.  Probably why she can barely talk and can't move."

Oliver was shaking again.

"I'm so filled with revulsion... I want to smash the whole building to the ground... is this... is this level of sheer hatred of the situation normal, or am I starting to fall victim to the same problem Nova had...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Remember, don't rush it too much, Kronos.  It's easy to spring an ambush on the hasty."
> 
> 
> "Alright, off to Nunki the three of us go."
> ...


How about... Operation: Serpent Fall? If we are successful we just might overthrow Apophis.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> How about... Operation: Serpent Fall? If we are successful we just might overthrow Apophis.


"Much better.  Alright.  I'm ready."

"So, how are we contacting Hortense?"

"Her communicator alias is 'Stringless Tumblebee'."

"So.... I think either Narasimha or Adnoartina should make that call... what should they tell her?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Much better.  Alright.  I'm ready."
> 
> "So, how are we contacting Hortense?"
> 
> ...


I guess everything, I know its going to be hard for her to go back into that environment but its for a good cause.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There was no mistaking it.  It was definitely her essence in the ventilation.  I would say more than half of her is being used that way.  Probably why she can barely talk and can't move."
> 
> Oliver was shaking again.
> 
> "I'm so filled with revulsion... I want to smash the whole building to the ground... is this... is this level of sheer hatred of the situation normal, or am I starting to fall victim to the same problem Nova had...."


“Yes and no keep your anger under control if you do lose yourself to bloodlust you have me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes and no keep your anger under control if you do lose yourself to bloodlust you have me”


Oliver attempted to recompose himself.

It took a while, and quite a few shed tears, but he was able to at least get himself tranquil.

"Alright.  Time for us to go back in.  We pull the essence out of the ducts, and we confront the feathered dragon.  They may be expecting us this time."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess everything, I know its going to be hard for her to go back into that environment but its for a good cause.


Adnoartina began typing something into the communicator left out on the rock.  Narasimha's previous call had ended a while ago.

After several minutes, he hit a button to send the message.

Eventually, he got a response he shared with Ahrakas.



Spoiler: From user Stringless Tumblebee



Only the High Imperator would come up with something that crazy.  I'm not going to enjoy it... but I understand the idea.  Zosma's actually a pretty good fit for Loki - he had quite the care for the environment and I've seen how the planet really functions, and not merely the smoky illusion it presents to many.

Anyway, there's roughly three groups of Convergence chronologically.  There's only a handful of the original old guard left, and aside from maybe Apophis I think they'll be pretty easy to talk down if the real deal shows up.  This is where you and I lay, Adno.  The most recent Convergence members are also going to be pretty easy as they haven't heard the propaganda too long and can still retain sanity.  Narasimha and Afanc fall in there - if I remember right, Afanc's grandfather was in the rebellion but his father was pure Imperial and not exactly one of the good ones.  If that's not it then it's at least the case that Afanc doesn't take after his Imperial father.  Whatever.  What most concerns me are the middle guard - the ones who weren't there for the original rebellion to hear Loki's logic and speeches, but have heard Apophis' distorted speeches for millennia.  Kukulkan, Amarok, Sventovit, Wulbari, just to name a few of them.  Those are the ones most likely to try to take out Loki to preserve his 'martyr' status.

I've presided over a coronation or two, but Narasimha knows those better if I'm not mistaken.  Have him go over the details with me and then we can do this.  Just... once I start, I have to go no-contact to keep this idea up, so if you've got any questions about troublesome Convergence members or anything like that, this is your chance to ask.



"Up to you, Ahrakas.  We ready to start the op, or do you have more questions for her?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver attempted to recompose himself.
> 
> It took a while, and quite a few shed tears, but he was able to at least get himself tranquil.
> 
> "Alright.  Time for us to go back in.  We pull the essence out of the ducts, and we confront the feathered dragon.  They may be expecting us this time."


“He won’t be expecting me”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

*I shifted my robes into celestial armor something Oliver had never seen me do before* “ok change into your armor.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He won’t be expecting me”





Universe said:


> *I shifted my robes into celestial armor something Oliver had never seen me do before* “ok change into your armor.”


Oliver had never even thought about his clothing situation.  Up until now, he'd stuck with the robes he was wearing when he had awoken to this state of being.  Now, he was going to have to think of battle attire.

By now, he'd realized the entire essence of being a celestial dragon was about thought and will.  But armor?  Protective clothing was one thing, but armor was the stuff of fantasy to him.  He tried to think about it.

His thoughts drifted both to some of the legends of his original people... and to the junkyard where he'd grown up.  The 'armor' he manifested while letting his thoughts drift, as it was, was essentially a collection of scraps.  A lower layer of various types of cloth and leather to prevent the armor from grinding against his scales, and an upper layer mainly consisting of random armor plates and castoffs bound together with buckles and straps.

He even manifested a crude weapon and shield - a crowbar and a vehicle plate respectively - for that full 'junkyard knight' image.

"He may laugh at this.  His funeral.  I'm ready to go."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver had never even thought about his clothing situation.  Up until now, he'd stuck with the robes he was wearing when he had awoken to this state of being.  Now, he was going to have to think of battle attire.
> 
> By now, he'd realized the entire essence of being a celestial dragon was about thought and will.  But armor?  Protective clothing was one thing, but armor was the stuff of fantasy to him.  He tried to think about it.
> 
> ...


*I stared* “ahhh close enough” *I then had alpha beam me and Oliver down I had some surprises in store for Oliver as he hadn’t seen me fight yet*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stared* “ahhh close enough” *I then had alpha beam me and Oliver down I had some surprises in store for Oliver as he hadn’t seen me fight yet*


Oliver could not argue with that 'close enough' sentiment.  He'd yet to fully grasp 'regal and powerful' when it came to culture.

As he was beamed down, he thought about the jungle that was on this planet.  He realized there was quite a bit of magic and wonder to the whole thing.  He thought about how much the building defied the natural flow of magic by bottling a god's power.  It was time for the natural magic to free that god.

The first spell he used?  Vines.  Unlike the version he had used in his mortal body, or his first attempt in his new form, these were large vines meant to penetrate structures.  He had to remember to keep this power in check... so this time, instead of trying to infiltrate the walls, he used them to puncture several windows and shove the front doors of the building off of their hinges.

There were going to be plenty of base guards arriving and in the way of their objectives.  But they weren't here yet.  This was a chance to get a move on.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver could not argue with that 'close enough' sentiment.  He'd yet to fully grasp 'regal and powerful' when it came to culture.
> 
> As he was beamed down, he thought about the jungle that was on this planet.  He realized there was quite a bit of magic and wonder to the whole thing.  He thought about how much the building defied the natural flow of magic by bottling a god's power.  It was time for the natural magic to free that god.
> 
> ...


*I did a light blast*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I did a light blast*


As the light blast drew closer to the now-unhinged doors, Oliver threw them aside.

The first wave of lizardlike guards were not expecting the blast at all.  There was no time for them to dodge, and nothing remained of them but a fine trace of dust on the wall and floor.

The second wave coming from a crossway ahead hesitated.  Oliver used the chance to grow his magic vines into a wall that blocked the two side paths.  The guards could not get through from those directions, but they would be able to backtrack and harass the two dragons later.  One guard tried hacking at the vines with a knife and only succeeded in breaking the blade of his weapon.

"I believe the core system for the vents is downstairs, Universe.  Did you notice stairs before?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As the light blast drew closer to the now-unhinged doors, Oliver threw them aside.
> 
> The first wave of lizardlike guards were not expecting the blast at all.  There was no time for them to dodge, and nothing remained of them but a fine trace of dust on the wall and floor.
> 
> ...


“I think so just around this corner”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think so just around this corner”


"Good thing I didn't block that one off."

The two dragons went around the corner and noticed stairs going up and down.

"We stay together on this one."

Heading down the stairs, Oliver started to follow a zigzagging path through the corridors.  The two dragons had gone down several paths when three patrols of guards blocked their path from three different angles.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Good thing I didn't block that one off."
> 
> The two dragons went around the corner and noticed stairs going up and down.
> 
> ...


*I cracked my neck* “oh please I eat guys like you for breakfast” *I then proceeded to activate Ultra Instinct*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cracked my neck* “oh please I eat guys like you for breakfast” *I then proceeded to activate Ultra Instinct*


Only a few of the guards actually reacted like Universe was being serious.  They started to flee.

Then, all of the guards fell upon the two dragons.  Or rather, they tried to.  Universe was relying on evasion and Oliver had constructed a magical barrier that shattered their weapons.

"The upstairs guards didn't have pink eyes.  I think Kukulkan's on to us and is controlling them."

Oliver hesitated.

"Wait... I feel something in their minds... they're _letting_ him control them.  They're.... enslaving themselves willingly..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Only a few of the guards actually reacted like Universe was being serious.  They started to flee.
> 
> Then, all of the guards fell upon the two dragons.  Or rather, they tried to.  Universe was relying on evasion and Oliver had constructed a magical barrier that shattered their weapons.
> 
> ...


*I dodged them effortlessly* “I say let him fight me himself the COWARD” *I punched a guard in the snout then flipped over another guard and threw him into another guard showing that I wasn’t really focusing on the fight just that fighting was an instinct as I had been in so many battles over the years*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I dodged them effortlessly* “I say let him fight me himself the COWARD” *I punched a guard in the snout then flipped over another guard and threw him into another guard showing that I wasn’t really focusing on the fight just that fighting was an instinct I had been in so many battles over the years*


Suddenly, one of the back guards spoke.  It occurred to the two dragons that it was not the guard's natural voice.

"Coward?  No.  You are simply not worth my time.  The silver and black one, who sided with the tyrant Sanhedrin... a tyrant that stole one of our rightfully-owned worlds and tried to murder me.... the silver and black dragon is the one I want."

"Who the hell is Sanhedrin?"

"Long ears, stiff tail.... massive feet-"

"....the _wallaby?_"

"Is that what that species is called?  It matters little.  He is a tyrant and thief, and I want the silver and black dragon who sided with him."

_((For anyone who's familiar with this RP and the Convergence and doesn't understand this misnaming.... "kangaroo court".))_


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Suddenly, one of the back guards spoke.  It occurred to the two dragons that it was not the guard's natural voice.
> 
> "Coward?  No.  You are simply not worth my time.  The silver and black one, who sided with the tyrant Sanhedrin... a tyrant that stole one of our rightfully-owned worlds and tried to murder me.... the silver and black dragon is the one I want."
> 
> ...


“That’s not happening and you can’t touch me”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

*Kronos spoke telepathically* Kronos:”NO YOU ABANDONED ME TO GO ON VACATION!” “Listen up COWARD YOU MESS WITH MY FAMILY YOU MESS WITH ME AND I AM NOT A DRAGON YOU WANT TO MESS WITH”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

*I proceeded to beat up more guards while I was talking*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That’s not happening and you can’t touch me”





Universe said:


> *I proceeded to beat up more guards while I was talking*


"Like so many others, you underestimate the T.M.D.  I am quite happy with this acquisition, having lifted it out of an Imperium base a few years back... they had planned on gifting it to Aten, but I found much more appropriate uses for it.  With it I am faster than light, even with a mere quarter of a dragon in it.  I am the one who is untouchable here.... it's fun studying your fighting technique.  The little guy is boring, reliant solely on walls."


Universe said:


> *Kronos spoke telepathically* Kronos:”NO YOU ABANDONED ME TO GO ON VACATION!” “Listen up COWARD YOU MESS WITH MY FAMILY YOU MESS WITH ME AND I AM NOT A DRAGON YOU WANT TO MESS WITH”


"I went where the martyr's voice took me.  You were supposed to do the same... and you didn't.  Your fault."

There was a pause.

"And your threats are quite hollow.  You never were fit to accept the martyr's path, screaming at those far smarter than you instead of working towards harmony with them."

Oliver started to chuckle.

"....the little one is laughing at me, isn't he?  No matter.  I will dispose of the three of you, and reattain the prize you just stole from me.  Don't think I didn't notice."

Oliver spoke telepathically to Universe and Kronos. _"I'm sure you two know why I'm laughing."_

For every one guard Universe dropped or threw, three more arrived.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Like so many others, you underestimate the T.M.D.  I am quite happy with this acquisition, having lifted it out of an Imperium base a few years back... they had planned on gifting it to Aten, but I found much more appropriate uses for it.  With it I am faster than light, even with a mere quarter of a dragon in it.  I am the one who is untouchable here.... it's fun studying your fighting technique.  The little guy is boring, reliant solely on walls."
> 
> "I went where the martyr's voice took me.  You were supposed to do the same... and you didn't.  Your fault."
> 
> ...


*Kronos has had enough and unleashes a Time acceleration blast that turns all the guards to dust*


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

“Yeah here’s the problem you can’t study my fighting technique as I’m not actually taking you seriously”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Kronos:”You could never fathom what I was truly capable of and that scared you that makes you a coward”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Like so many others, you underestimate the T.M.D.  I am quite happy with this acquisition, having lifted it out of an Imperium base a few years back... they had planned on gifting it to Aten, but I found much more appropriate uses for it.  With it I am faster than light, even with a mere quarter of a dragon in it.  I am the one who is untouchable here.... it's fun studying your fighting technique.  The little guy is boring, reliant solely on walls."
> 
> "I went where the martyr's voice took me.  You were supposed to do the same... and you didn't.  Your fault."
> 
> ...


“Oh by the way I am not limited to lightspeed I can  go faster than it if I wanted to and I can do it without technology Mortal.” *I had already shut the air ventilation down while using Nysir’s duplication trick*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos have  had enough and unleashes a Time acceleration blast that turns all the guards to dust*


Before the guards could age fully to dust, a ray of orange energy shot through the base.  It crossed paths with every aging soldier.  It rebuilt their forms... into eyeless bipedal freak monsters.  They attacked with even more fervor than the original guards.

"I told you, you underestimate the power of the T.M.D.  You can't stop me."


Universe said:


> “Yeah here’s the problem you can’t study my fighting technique as I’m not actually taking you seriously”





Universe said:


> Kronos:”You could never fathom what I was truly capable of and that scared you that makes you a coward”


"Ah yes, continue to rage against your betters.  What a waste."

_"These guards are a waste of our time.  I've heard enough from him that I know precisely how to free the magic from his weapon and render it useless.  Surely you've located where Frost's missing energy is?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Before the guards could age fully to dust, a ray of orange energy shot through the base.  It crossed paths with every aging soldier.  It rebuilt their forms... into eyeless bipedal freak monsters.  They attacked with even more fervor than the original guards.
> 
> "I told you, you underestimate the power of the T.M.D.  You can't stop me."
> 
> ...


“Affirmative already there”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

*I moved faster than the speed of light* “wow this guy is really stupid”


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

*I was laughing at him so hard*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Affirmative already there”





Universe said:


> *I moved faster than the speed of light* “wow this guy is really stupid”





Universe said:


> *I was laughing at him so hard*





Universe said:


> *I had already shut the air ventilation down while using Nysir’s duplication trick*


While Oliver continued to face guards, quite happy to hunker down behind his barrier and honestly looking a little bored, Universe found himself staring at a console here in the basement.  The core of this console was the source of the evil in this facility, even turned off.  The pipes had much of Frost's missing energy, though not all of it.

Shutting down the air vents had only arrested the path of the energy.  Universe would have to actually retrieve said energy.

_((I've realized how fast we rapid-fired... I'm going to ease off until Baron's side of this incident resolves a bit more.))_


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Oliver continued to face guards, quite happy to hunker down behind his barrier and honestly looking a little bored, Universe found himself staring at a console here in the basement.  The core of this console was the source of the evil in this facility, even turned off.  The pipes had much of Frost's missing energy, though not all of it.
> 
> Shutting down the air vents had only arrested the path of the energy.  Universe would have to actually retrieve said energy.
> 
> _((I've realized how fast we rapid-fired... I'm going to ease off until Baron's side of this incident resolves a bit more.))_


(Ok) *I used my powers to pull the energy and turned it into ice cream inside an icebox*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Adnoartina began typing something into the communicator left out on the rock.  Narasimha's previous call had ended a while ago.
> 
> After several minutes, he hit a button to send the message.
> 
> ...


I think we're ready. We shall commence the op by having Kurt being taken down to the Convergence camp down there. From there you will go to Adnoartinas world for the coronation. Once you all leave this planet you will all be on your own.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we're ready. We shall commence the op by having Kurt being taken down to the Convergence camp down there. From there you will go to Adnoartinas world for the coronation. Once you all leave this planet you will all be on your own.


Adnoartina sent a brief message to Hortense.

Shortly after the message was sent, there was murmuring on the Thulcan side of the equation.

"Wait, isn't she..."
"What does she think she's doing?"
"Hey, you can't just barge in here!"

"You!"

"What do you think you're doing?"

"....you...."

"Loki, let's get you out of here."

There was a squawk on the communicator.

"Quickly, we need to get him away from the Imperium!"

Narasimha and Adnoartina got some distance from Ahrakas.  Then they opened a portal for Hortense and Loki to arrive through.  The four headed down to the Convergence camp.


After a little time passed and the coast was clear of Narasimha, Adnoartina, Hortense, and Kurt, Ahrakas heard a chuckling from the bushes.

"It's funny... you're crazier than the last guy and yet you're a better fit for the job, by far."

From out of the treeline a serpent eagle appeared.  He was wearing jungle camouflage.

"The name's Garuda.  Let me know when they're all clear from the planet.  I wanted to talk to you about some things."

_((I hope the colors are differentiated enough... I'm running out of distinct enough shades to use.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> (Ok) *I used my powers to pull the energy and turned it into ice cream inside an icebox*


_((I'm going to try to do these one for one with Baron's, just to be concurrent proper with the other half of the timeline.))_

Universe was able to pull the energy out of the ventilation system and condense it.  He knew it would take time for the place to warm up given what this essence had done to the surrounding air.

At that moment, he heard the revving of a chainsaw.

"I see I will have to dispose of you three personally.  A pity you three _dare to be stupid_ enough to challenge someone like me."

Universe, Kronos, and Oliver felt a weird shimmer in the base's air.

_"Watch it, that's another stolen artifact he has!"_

"You've been _making light of_ my talents.  You underestimate just how much I've accumulated during my reign.  How about we _shed some light on_ your power, huh?"

Universe could suddenly feel two things happen.  His mind was being read by an otherworldly force that definitely _wasn't_ Kukulkan's mind, its purpose being uncovering the nature of Universe's power. Also, he began to actually shed parts of his scales and armor as the mind probe was going on.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

“Oliver I’ve got it”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I'm going to try to do these one for one with Baron's, just to be concurrent proper with the other half of the timeline.))_
> 
> Universe was able to pull the energy out of the ventilation system and condense it.  He knew it would take time for the place to warm up given what this essence had done to the surrounding air.
> 
> ...


*My celestial dragon telepathy overrode the mind probe* “yeah here’s the thing I’m naturally immune to mind reading another thing you wouldn’t be able to comprehend the nature of my powers anyway”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

*What I didn’t know was that my grandfather was helping me*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Adnoartina sent a brief message to Hortense.
> 
> Shortly after the message was sent, there was murmuring on the Thulcan side of the equation.
> 
> ...


_Lieutenant Ahkmou was standing guard at the Convergence camp and he was bored out of his mind. Suddenly he saw the two Lords he had been assigned to along with the traitor Hortense and... a child otter?_
Halt! Lords Narashima and Adnoartina, why is the traitor with you and whats up with the kid?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Lieutenant Ahkmou was standing guard at the Convergence camp and he was bored out of his mind. Suddenly he saw the two Lords he had been assigned to along with the traitor Hortense and... a child otter?_
> Halt! Lords Narashima and Adnoartina, why is the traitor with you and whats up with the kid?


"Do you not recognize the child, Ahkmou?"

"Did you really think I would switch sides that easily?  Especially when I found out who they held captive?"

"I.... I saw how Aten was behaving, when I was prisoner.  There is still something horrible about him..."

"There was no mistaking who the child was.  Apophis has spoken quite a bit about him.  Believe me, Ahkmou, I had too many questions for her about how she got him."

"Adnoartina and I have been at this longer than most.  We would recognize Loki anywhere."

"Aten still blames me for the 'weak and impressionable' body.  I still think he enjoys the screams."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oliver I’ve got it”





Universe said:


> *My celestial dragon telepathy overrode the mind probe* “yeah here’s the thing I’m naturally immune to mind reading another thing you wouldn’t be able to comprehend the nature of my powers anyway”





Universe said:


> *What I didn’t know was that my grandfather was helping me*


Kukulkan's voice got a lot more demonic-sounding.  It was hard to tell whether it was even Kukulkan speaking.

*"We know a lot more about celestial dragons than you think.  Your powers... the nature of all celestial dragon power, that is... your power was stolen from beings far older than the Eternal Wheel.  And you misuse it.  Instead of its original purpose, you waste it on bringing compassion and love.  Two forces that were never supposed to have a place anywhere, any existence or reality."*

Kronos would, at a glance, know that these are not Convergence teachings _at all_.  It was hard to tell whether Kukulkan was simply BSing or if he had actually tapped into something more ancient and horrible.

_"There's no purpose to him saying that.  And it's not misuse.  He might be breaking down."_

Oliver spoke the next part out loud.

"Celestial dragons have thicker skin than that, Kukulkan."

Universe suddenly felt his skin getting thicker, more armored.  So did Kronos and Oliver.

Then Kukulkan's voice went back to normal.

"Claim immunity all you want, you're _more heat than light_.  Your eagerness to dispose of me... are you perhaps _pressed for time_?"

Universe could feel something burning in his body.  Kronos, meanwhile, suddenly felt like he was being crushed - pressed, rather - by a force he couldn't see.

_"His chainsaw's gimmick runs off of idioms, Universe!  The artifact makes idioms manifest real effects!  Want to turn the power against him or just rely on what it means to be a celestial dragon?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kukulkan's voice got a lot more demonic-sounding.  It was hard to tell whether it was even Kukulkan speaking.
> 
> *"We know a lot more about celestial dragons than you think.  Your powers... the nature of all celestial dragon power, that is... your power was stolen from beings far older than the Eternal Wheel.  And you misuse it.  Instead of its original purpose, you waste it on bringing compassion and love.  Two forces that were never supposed to have a place anywhere, any existence or reality."*
> 
> ...


*I glowed* “you know nothing but lies as I am the god of truth and light and that includes heat you’re nothing I’m gonna squash you like a bug and that being is my grandfather and he is angry with you his anger burns against you”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

“I’m the bigger dragon and you’re stuck in the past”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

“Love and compassion is the reason I exist and don’t even think about trying to kill me as I’m immortal”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I glowed* “you know nothing but lies as I am the god of truth and light and that includes heat you’re nothing I’m gonna squash you like a bug and that being is my grandfather and he is angry with you his anger burns against you”





Universe said:


> “I’m the bigger dragon and you’re stuck in the past”





Universe said:


> “Love and compassion is the reason I exist and don’t even think about trying to kill me as I’m immortal”


"What?  Why am I.. why is my hand growing chitin?"

At the same time, Universe felt the room was a bit... constraining.  It occurred to him he had doubled in size.

"NO!! You are simply head over ears in your own ignorance!  Your immortality comes with the cost of easy corruption, and I know how to do it.  I know how emotional your kind get around family.  *Enough!  It's time I cut to the chase, make you see your mistakes!*"

The feathered dragon suddenly appeared out of a portal, bearing a chainsaw in his chitinous left hand.  His right arm was covered in a bracer with several orange crystals coming out of it, three of them bound to a disc behind his hand.  He was diving at faster-than-light speed not at Universe, but at Oliver.

Oliver took one step toward Kukulkan.  The feathered dragon flew over his head... and he simply touched the bracer.  Universe noticed that he made contact with the energy trapped in the bracer... and pulled it loose in one swift motion.  It was recognizably more of Frost's energy - most likely the last traces that hadn't already been recovered by Universe.  It shaped in Oliver's hand into an object resembling a burrito.

Kukulkan crashed into a wall, his chainsaw embedding for a bit before he ripped it out.  The bracer was still glowing, but Universe knew its main energy source had just been stolen.

"I could feel that a mile away.  You're an easy read.  You have no tricks left."
*
"RRRGGGHHH!  THAT'S IT!!"*

Kukulkan shot a blast of orange energy from the gauntlet - which actually turned out to be a small heat blast, and not the mass time-reversion ray he'd launched moments earlier - at Universe and then lunged at him chainsaw-first.  His speed had dropped below that of sound, but he would have still been a little quick compared to mortal opponents.  Too bad that's not what he was fighting.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What?  Why am I.. why is my hand growing chitin?"
> 
> At the same time, Universe felt the room was a bit... constraining.  It occurred to him he had doubled in size.
> 
> ...


*I smacked him into the wall as if I were swatting a fly* “like I said you don’t want to mess with me” *I had gained an dragonball super Ultra Instinct like aura*


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

“Told you you can’t touch me as I am son of Solaris son of Cosmos”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I smacked him into the wall as if I were swatting a fly* “like I said you don’t want to mess with me” *I had gained an dragonball super Ultra Instinct like aura*





Universe said:


> “Told you you can’t touch me as I am son of Solaris son of Cosmos”


Kukulkan simply pulled himself out of the wall.  In the chaos, he had lost his chainsaw, which Oliver quickly seized and shut off.

This couldn't be the end.  He had so much more to work towards!  Kukulkan hesitated, studying the aura.  Right!  He'd heard of an aura like this.  He'd heard just how much of a stamina drain this caused on the user.  He'd either have to make a truly unavoidable attack, or barrage him with so many attacks that the dragon simply couldn't dodge them all.

He knew of only one attack that could do these things.  But he knew that if he amped up the power to strike a dragon like this... the backlash was bound to be lethal to him.

"I have been holding back.  I have an attack that will be completely impossible for you to dodge.  I know the consequences of using it.  Tell me, before I consign you to oblivion and join the martyr... how does it feel to be a tyrant?  How does it feel, hearing the screams of the innocent and knowing they were caused by your hand?  *You enjoy them just like Aten, don't you?*"

_"Completely impossible?  I feel the mana coming together and actually know what he plans to do.  Two options: we beam up when he starts opening portals, or I cut off his magic.  Only two ways to dodge this one."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kukulkan simply pulled himself out of the wall.  In the chaos, he had lost his chainsaw, which Oliver quickly seized and shut off.
> 
> This couldn't be the end.  He had so much more to work towards!  Kukulkan hesitated, studying the aura.  Right!  He'd heard of an aura like this.  He'd heard just how much of a stamina drain this caused on the user.  He'd either have to make a truly unavoidable attack, or barrage him with so many attacks that the dragon simply couldn't dodge them all.
> 
> ...


“You’re the tyrant” *I said simply* _“cut off his magic” _*I thought simply shrinking*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You’re the tyrant” *I said simply* _“cut off his magic” _*I thought simply shrinking*


_"You got it."_

"Naturally.  You're so oblivious to your own tyranny that your gut reaction when told the truth is to immediately accuse others.  I tire of this, time I end it.  Loki, I am ready for you to receive me."

Kukulkan proceeded to build up his magic.  He held his arms to the air... and right as he gave a shout, Oliver let loose a blast of pink energy in his direction.  The blast exploded into dust and sparkles.  Universe felt that if he were in that blast, he'd be stuck to truth and light tricks and be unable to pull from lessons with the other dragons.

As for Kukulkan, however, he tried to direct energy.... and noticed nothing was happening.  He tried, several times.

Kukulkan simply collapsed, tears streaming down his face.

"So this is it, huh?  I am to become the plaything of three monsters, who will torment me until the end of days.  Loki... you said no one would have to suffer again.  Why?  Why would you allow this?  *Why have you forsaken me?*"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You got it."_
> 
> "Naturally.  You're so oblivious to your own tyranny that your gut reaction when told the truth is to immediately accuse others.  I tire of this, time I end it.  Loki, I am ready for you to receive me."
> 
> ...


*I rolled my draconian eyes at him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I rolled my draconian eyes at him*


".....I should have known.  I should have known that all of the Architects were nothing but trouble.  Aten... Khione.... Dagda... Fujin... even Loki is dead-set on a constant cycle of murder.  This whole rebellion thing was simply his own deceit, a special way of creating sacrifices just for him to feast on.  Screw them all.  There must be forces outside the Wheel, that would punish them for their sadism."

Kukulkan looked up at Universe.

"Well, what are you waiting for?  You were clearly intent on tormenting me, on torturing me... so do it already!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....I should have known.  I should have known that all of the Architects were nothing but trouble.  Aten... Khione.... Dagda... Fujin... even Loki is dead-set on a constant cycle of murder.  This whole rebellion thing was simply his own deceit, a special way of creating sacrifices just for him to feast on.  Screw them all.  There must be forces outside the Wheel, that would punish them for their sadism."
> 
> Kukulkan looked up at Universe.
> 
> "Well, what are you waiting for?  You were clearly intent on tormenting me, on torturing me... so do it already!"


“What are you talking about?” *I asked incredulously*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What are you talking about?” *I asked incredulously*


"What do you mean, 'what am I talking about'?"

_What kind of question was this dragon even asking?_

"Why else would you barge into my home and put me through this much deprivation?  The one reprieve I and my men had from the temperatures of this planet-"

Yeah, the base was getting warmer and muggier now.

"-then you proceed to mercilessly cut through my men.... you proceed to deprive me of my abilities to defend myself, including my connection to this very planet.... what else could you possibly _be_ after?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What do you mean, 'what am I talking about'?"
> 
> _What kind of question was this dragon even asking?_
> 
> ...


“I WANT MY FAMILY TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I WANT MY FAMILY TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS!”


"Family?  She was a resource for us to use.  I don't know where you're getting this fantasy of her being 'family'."

Oliver yanked off Kukulkan's gauntlet using magic.

"Universe.... I've had a look into his mind.  There are.... billions of years of cult indoctrination in here.  There are no memories of sanity... he quite literally does not have the capacity for right and wrong.  Arguing with him about virtue is completely pointless."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Family?  She was a resource for us to use.  I don't know where you're getting this fantasy of her being 'family'."
> 
> Oliver yanked off Kukulkan's gauntlet using magic.
> 
> "Universe.... I've had a look into his mind.  There are.... billions of years of cult indoctrination in here.  There are no memories of sanity... he quite literally does not have the capacity for right and wrong.  Arguing with him about virtue is completely pointless."


*I had rage written all over my face* “I should kill you right now.” *I said Eerily calm*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I had rage written all over my face* “I should kill you right now.” *I said Eerily calm*


"Then why do you hesitate?"

Oliver correspondingly had sadness written all over his face.

"Universe... there is nothing left of this man.  I know you want to be the good guy in this, but.... morals require a functioning brain.  This man does not have one.  As much as he wants it, killing him is the most mercy you can give him."


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then why do you hesitate?"
> 
> Oliver correspondingly had sadness written all over his face.
> 
> "Universe... there is nothing left of this man.  I know you want to be the good guy in this, but.... morals require a functioning brain.  This man does not have one.  As much as he wants it, killing him is the most mercy you can give him."


*I roared and snapped the dragon’s neck then started crying* “I didn’t want to”


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2022)

“I didn’t want anymore blood on my claws and here I am killing a dragon” *There were green diamonds everywhere*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I roared and snapped the dragon’s neck then started crying* “I didn’t want to”





Universe said:


> “I didn’t want anymore blood on my claws and here I am killing a dragon” *There were green diamonds everywhere*


_((@Baron Tredegar I know we kind of went fast... it's probably safe to assume that Kukulkan's death isn't going to register for a few posts' more of your half of the story.))_

Oliver hugged Universe, also shedding tears.

"I admit... I did not want more blood shed like this either.... but when I looked into his mind... I could not see anything remotely resembling a dragon, in thought or deed.  I also saw... a lot of suffering inflicted on his people.  Kukulkan was holding them back from developing because he was told by the Convergence to do so.  He's been responding solely to Convergence whims for billions of years.  His people needed to be free of him."

Oliver hesitated.

"Let's take a moment... let it all out.  Then we should probably see if he was directing any conflicts."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Do you not recognize the child, Ahkmou?"
> 
> "Did you really think I would switch sides that easily?  Especially when I found out who they held captive?"
> 
> ...


_Ahkmou prostrated himself before the otter. _Praise the Holy Martyr! He has returned to lead us into the Convergence! _His shouts were heard throughout the camp and soon others came and bowed before Kurt and worshipped him._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahkmou prostrated himself before the otter. _Praise the Holy Martyr! He has returned to lead us into the Convergence! _His shouts were heard throughout the camp and soon others came and bowed before Kurt and worshipped him._


Kurt thought, _I will have to reteach these people about my intentions when I created the Convergence.  That can wait until this goes through, though._

"What is your bidding, Holy Martyr?"

"First.... Ahkmou, was it?  I want to know how we've fared.  I have heard a little bit from Ah-Muzen-Cab here that things are... not looking good."

"What of your plans?  You had a particular end goal last time... do you plan to do everything the same this time?"

"Our original plan... will need to be adapted as the underlying physics of it are completely different.  But we have much more time to make these adaptations this time around.  I know where I want to conduct my research... it is Adnoartina's realm, Zosma."

"Do you plan to confront the Imperium once you have your solution?"

"Last time, we confronted them because I knew I didn't have time for any other option.  We can afford to adapt that strategy too."

"Understood."

"Once I am filled in on how we are doing, I will want to go to Zosma."

"Consider it done."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt thought, _I will have to reteach these people about my intentions when I created the Convergence.  That can wait until this goes through, though._
> 
> "What is your bidding, Holy Martyr?"
> 
> ...


Most of the Convergence Council was killed attempting to rescue you. The only surviving members are Apophis, Anubis, Kulkulcan, Afanc, and Tzeentch. Our situation is most dire, but at the time of our greatest darkness the martyr returns! Just as prophesized!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Most of the Convergence Council was killed attempting to rescue you. The only surviving members are Apophis, Anubis, Kulkulcan, Afanc, and Tzeentch. Our situation is most dire, but at the time of our greatest darkness the martyr returns! Just as prophesized!


"It is quite dire indeed.  Let us get to work."

"We may have been pursuing something valuable here, but the dire situation demands we change plans."

"Let us pack up the camp and make our way to Zosma.  We shall discuss our plan there."

"I will open the portal there when we are all ready."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is quite dire indeed.  Let us get to work."
> 
> "We may have been pursuing something valuable here, but the dire situation demands we change plans."
> 
> ...


_From the distance Ahrakas observed them go through the portal. _
It seems like the coast is clear, we can discuss things now, Garuda.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _From the distance Ahrakas observed them go through the portal. _
> It seems like the coast is clear, we can discuss things now, Garuda.


"There were originally three things I wanted to ask.... but now there's four."

Garuda sat down.

"First, Hayagriva informed me that you were trying to find out more about the Cyclone of Sorrows.  I wanted to know if... if Harpocrates pieced anything together about the Cyclone that I didn't already know, if it's truly bringing harm to my people for it to be there.  It's left me wondering about the other storms in my realm."

Garuda shifted uneasily.

"The second thing... I asked this once via message, but I'll ask again directly... the ongoing issue of my snake phobia.  It is rather unbecoming of a spy to be deathly afraid of something... and I've tried quite a few times to overcome the phobia with little success.  I wanted to know if you had any ideas."

There was a brief pause.

"The third question.... I know we did a lot of damage to the Convergence... did you get to hear how many are left?  Is it pretty much all second-stringers now?  I will be glad when that group is gone..... though I wonder if we can salvage any more beyond those three Lords we got."

Another pause.  Garuda looked to the box - Ahrakas noticed that Narasimha and Adnoartina had left their projector behind.

"And finally... where do we send this projector they left behind?  Harpocrates again, or do you have someone else in mind?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((@Baron Tredegar I know we kind of went fast... it's probably safe to assume that Kukulkan's death isn't going to register for a few posts' more of your half of the story.))_
> 
> Oliver hugged Universe, also shedding tears.
> 
> ...


“I could feel him I could feel my grandfather he said he loves me he knew we were there when we first saw him”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There were originally three things I wanted to ask.... but now there's four."
> 
> Garuda sat down.
> 
> ...


We are still working on the Cyclone but I suspect it holds more than we suspect. 
Maybe some mental therapy could work for your phobia? I know of an expert hypnotist that specializes in these sorts of things.
It does seem the Convergence is on its last legs but we should have some heightened vigilance for the next couple of days. There is not telling what will happen now that their "martyr" has returned. Perhaps this might herald an age of glasnost and perestroika, as they said on Earth, in the Convergence.
I think we should send the projector to Harpocrates, maybe we can reverse engineer it and figure out how it works.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We are still working on the Cyclone but I suspect it holds more than we suspect.
> Maybe some mental therapy could work for your phobia? I know of an expert hypnotist that specializes in these sorts of things.
> It does seem the Convergence is on its last legs but we should have some heightened vigilance for the next couple of days. There is not telling what will happen now that their "martyr" has returned. Perhaps this might herald an age of glasnost and perestroika, as they said on Earth, in the Convergence.
> I think we should send the projector to Harpocrates, maybe we can reverse engineer it and figure out how it works.


*Solaris shows up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I could feel him I could feel my grandfather he said he loves me he knew we were there when we first saw him”


"He knew we were there?  Then...."

Oliver thought back to that encounter.

"....Universe... that sight was when my mortal body started failing... from the sheer power.  You are implying he... decided to adopt me as kin then and there."


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He knew we were there?  Then...."
> 
> Oliver thought back to that encounter.
> 
> "....Universe... that sight was when my mortal body started failing... from the sheer power.  You are implying he... decided to adopt me as kin then and there."


“Yes”


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

“The older a celestial dragon gets the stronger their powers become”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We are still working on the Cyclone but I suspect it holds more than we suspect.
> Maybe some mental therapy could work for your phobia? I know of an expert hypnotist that specializes in these sorts of things.
> It does seem the Convergence is on its last legs but we should have some heightened vigilance for the next couple of days. There is not telling what will happen now that their "martyr" has returned. Perhaps this might herald an age of glasnost and perestroika, as they said on Earth, in the Convergence.
> I think we should send the projector to Harpocrates, maybe we can reverse engineer it and figure out how it works.


"I have been thinking, with the trauma of the whole Flauros case... maybe I've been overdoing it on the whole spy thing.  What's happened in the last few hours almost makes me want to run back to my home planet and only think of that for at least a decade.  It wouldn't be a bad time for me to get therapy and read up on the Cyclone and the other storms."

Garuda stretched a bit.

"I admit I got a look at myself with that projector.  I wound up with thirty wings, eight of them being arms and some of them branching off in ways that don't make sense in this reality.  It was kind of... part of me _thinks_ I once had a form like that, and it felt strangely liberating."


Universe said:


> *Solaris shows up*


Garuda looked at the celestial dragon.

".....I am surprised you're so willing to meet up with the High Imperator, with what happened."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”


"I am grateful that my people's beliefs prepared me for such an event.  Do you... know of any others who would probably be inducted if they met him?"


Universe said:


> “The older a celestial dragon gets the stronger their powers become”


"Immortality would do that.  We'd have time to... develop a better connection with who we are."

Oliver glanced around.

"We may want to see if there's any information on what the feathered dragon was up to, or how he obtained the chainsaw and gauntlet."


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have been thinking, with the trauma of the whole Flauros case... maybe I've been overdoing it on the whole spy thing.  What's happened in the last few hours almost makes me want to run back to my home planet and only think of that for at least a decade.  It wouldn't be a bad time for me to get therapy and read up on the Cyclone and the other storms."
> 
> Garuda stretched a bit.
> 
> ...


“I am your creator I would love to see what my creation has become”


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am grateful that my people's beliefs prepared me for such an event.  Do you... know of any others who would probably be inducted if they met him?"
> 
> "Immortality would do that.  We'd have time to... develop a better connection with who we are."
> 
> ...


“Well I think that dragon guy you spoke to what was his name?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Well I think that dragon guy you spoke to what was his name?”


"You mean the Wasat Prisma dragons?  There's quite a few of them.  Thevrin was the one that engages most with the outside world, he might be the one you're talking about."

Oliver thought for a bit.

"If it's not them.... there was another dragon I saw near the Architects when I first arrived at that party... had tentacles and two sets of wings... what do you think of him?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You mean the Wasat Prisma dragons?  There's quite a few of them.  Thevrin was the one that engages most with the outside world, he might be the one you're talking about."
> 
> Oliver thought for a bit.
> 
> "If it's not them.... there was another dragon I saw near the Architects when I first arrived at that party... had tentacles and two sets of wings... what do you think of him?"


“Firuthi? I don’t know I’ll have to ask him later”


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

*I then held my hand out and the sword of truth flew into my hand* “ahh liepiercer my trusty weapon Made from the Metal of Celestial steel enchanted with truth magic it can cut through any illusion no matter how powerful”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris shows up*


Welcome, your majesty.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have been thinking, with the trauma of the whole Flauros case... maybe I've been overdoing it on the whole spy thing.  What's happened in the last few hours almost makes me want to run back to my home planet and only think of that for at least a decade.  It wouldn't be a bad time for me to get therapy and read up on the Cyclone and the other storms."
> 
> Garuda stretched a bit.
> 
> ...


Make sure you send me any lore on the Cyclone if you come across it, as for the projector... it is a useful item for if we have to use it for our own propaganda purposes. Perhaps it may even show the Architects how they appeared in the old reality!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am your creator I would love to see what my creation has become”


"A universal tour, huh?  We've... been trying to clean it up because a group majorly got the wrong idea what 'saving everyone' meant...."


Baron Tredegar said:


> Make sure you send me any lore on the Cyclone if you come across it, as for the projector... it is a useful item for if we have to use it for our own propaganda purposes. Perhaps it may even show the Architects how they appeared in the old reality!


"Will do.  I'm going to head back to Terebellum for a while.  Any further questions before I leave?"

Ahrakas would get a telepathic message about this time.  It was.. a bit anguished.

_"Sorry for interrupting, High Imperator, but I now know why I was dreading the Convergence worlds so much.  Which one was the lion's?  My... two of my children are trapped there, by one of Lucifer's weapons.  A weapon that apparently the lion couldn't overcome.  Oliver claims the Architects are necessary for that situation... but I sense one of them is not with the others.... so I want to go ahead of them and prepare."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Welcome, your majesty.
> 
> Make sure you send me any lore on the Cyclone if you come across it, as for the projector... it is a useful item for if we have to use it for our own propaganda purposes. Perhaps it may even show the Architects how they appeared in the old reality!


*Solaris sighs and tolerates it*


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A universal tour, huh?  We've... been trying to clean it up because a group majorly got the wrong idea what 'saving everyone' meant...."
> 
> "Will do.  I'm going to head back to Terebellum for a while.  Any further questions before I leave?"
> 
> ...


“yes I know”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Firuthi? I don’t know I’ll have to ask him later”





Universe said:


> *I then held my hand out and the sword of truth flew into my hand* “ahh liepiercer my trusty weapon Made from the Metal of Celestial steel enchanted with truth magic it can cut through any illusion no matter how powerful”


"It may be some time before I even try to make a weapon fit for me.  See what happened when I tried to suit for battle - this isn't exactly a normal weapon here."

Oliver regarded his crowbar.

"Keep your weapon ready.  The local Lord may be dead, but there's the issue of his remaining guards.  I want to go see if he had any secret information or anything."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

_((And before we get to any council/coronation stuff, a short scene on Zosma.  This is admittedly primarily for Baron's benefit currently.))_

Kurt, the three Lords, and the members of the Convergence camp arrived in a region that looked at first like a very smoky industrial center.  Most of the architecture looked like it would fit at home in early 20th-century America.

The primary population of the planet were geckos.  They and most other residents of the planet were wearing gas masks as part of their usual attire, and all of them openly wore the Convergence symbol.

As the procession walked the streets, however, a lot of the smoke and dinginess lifted to show that these industrial centers were almost completely pristine and actually quite modern, even by the standards of the rest of the universe.  Most of the work of piercing this illusion was done by Kurt, who wasn't even aware he was dispelling anything.  It certainly made a good visual, however, as the citizens stared at the procession while it went by, the fog seemingly lifting by the mere presence of the otter.

"Let's find a good place to plan.  I want to do this in a way that spits on the Imperium."

Adnoartina gave some directions to the procession.  They made their way towards a commercial district.  En route to one of the larger buildings, the group stumbled across a small group of rats.  The rats wore varying degrees of armor, all emblazoned with the Convergence symbol, and all of them had horns.  Most of them had small horns, a few had full-on ram's horns... one even had large horns that would have looked a little like screws or drill bits.

One of the small-horned rats pointed at the procession and looked to his fellows.

"Look-gaze at that-that, brothers!  They all follow-heed a child!  In my years I've never seen the like!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It may be some time before I even try to make a weapon fit for me.  See what happened when I tried to suit for battle - this isn't exactly a normal weapon here."
> 
> Oliver regarded his crowbar.
> 
> "Keep your weapon ready.  The local Lord may be dead, but there's the issue of his remaining guards.  I want to go see if he had any secret information or anything."


“This sword was forged”


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

“I don’t think there’s any left unless there’s an illusion” *I used my powers to sense any illusions*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A universal tour, huh?  We've... been trying to clean it up because a group majorly got the wrong idea what 'saving everyone' meant...."
> 
> "Will do.  I'm going to head back to Terebellum for a while.  Any further questions before I leave?"
> 
> ...


Aeternus, good to hear from you. That would be Narashimas world Denebola. Kurt is with Narashima right now, perhaps you can message him and see if he can find out any info?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Aeternus, good to hear from you. That would be Narashimas world Denebola. Kurt is with Narashima right now, perhaps you can message him and see if he can find out any info?


_"Will do."_

Ahrakas got a communicator message.



Spoiler: From user Springtail Boomerang



So... while we let the plan go, do you want to stay in that jungle or come back to Thulcan?  I think the rest of the kids are getting a bit antsy.



Ahrakas also got a telepathic message.  This one wasn't Aeternus... it was Oliver.

_"Um, quick question, High Imperator.... what's the Imperial law and sentence that addresses people who exploit sentient beings for a resource?  Especially if said sentient being is kept alive for harvesting the entire time?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

*I stared at my beautiful sword*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This sword was forged”





Universe said:


> *I stared at my beautiful sword*


"Ah.  The junkyard where I grew up only has massive smelters.... so I wouldn't know the forging process even at the mortal level."


Universe said:


> “I don’t think there’s any left unless there’s an illusion” *I used my powers to sense any illusions*


No illusions and no guards.... there might be an automated system or two in a couple areas but those would be basically inconsequential at this point.

Somewhere in the base, Oliver started typing away at one of the computer consoles.

".....this guy was so arrogant and sure of himself that he didn't put much thought into encryption.  Just... navigating his file tree is like swimming through a sea of spaghetti."

Oliver suddenly remembered the burrito that he had condensed from Frost's energy, the energy that was previously trapped in the gauntlet their adversary had been wearing.

"By the way, you got a place to put this?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Will do."_
> 
> Ahrakas got a communicator message.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas spoke back to Oliver. What you just described is slavery so either life imprisonment or death depending on the severity.
As he was messaging Oliver he opened a portal and walked back into Thulcan._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas spoke back to Oliver. What you just described is slavery so either life imprisonment or death depending on the severity.
> As he was messaging Oliver he opened a portal and walked back into Thulcan._


_"Okay.  I ask because... the guy on Nunki, the one we were supposed to distract, used the blood and body of a celestial ice dragon as refrigerant for his base.  I almost bloodlusted when I found out.  So we deviated from the mission and went to save her, since a celestial dragon can recover from being drained like that... and he tried to kill us.  I'm hoping his death doesn't screw over Kurt's mission, but... was this normal for Convergence leaders?"_

Oliver looked at Universe, talking directly to him now.

"I know you might still be anxious... your conscience is clean on this one.  Kukulkan's crime wasn't just against us celestials, it was against the Imperium and against every sentient being."

Oliver returned to tapping at the computer console.  He had set the Frost-energy burrito to the side, waiting for Universe to stash it somewhere.

"How good are you at navigating directory trees?  I think he's got something, but this is a labyrinth."

---------------------------
_As Ahrakas returned to Thulcan...._

"How things change from one reality to another, huh?  Here I am putting my faith in the guy probably the most opposite of me among the Architects."

"We're actually getting a proper upbringing this time, and got discovered by the ideal person."

"Dural's been torn whether to tell anyone what just happened."

"Is that Solaris with you?  He should probably come along too."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Okay.  I ask because... the guy on Nunki, the one we were supposed to distract, used the blood and body of a celestial ice dragon as refrigerant for his base.  I almost bloodlusted when I found out.  So we deviated from the mission and went to save her, since a celestial dragon can recover from being drained like that... and he tried to kill us.  I'm hoping his death doesn't screw over Kurt's mission, but... was this normal for Convergence leaders?"_
> 
> Oliver looked at Universe, talking directly to him now.
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks exhausted which was not a good look for him*


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Okay.  I ask because... the guy on Nunki, the one we were supposed to distract, used the blood and body of a celestial ice dragon as refrigerant for his base.  I almost bloodlusted when I found out.  So we deviated from the mission and went to save her, since a celestial dragon can recover from being drained like that... and he tried to kill us.  I'm hoping his death doesn't screw over Kurt's mission, but... was this normal for Convergence leaders?"_
> 
> Oliver looked at Universe, talking directly to him now.
> 
> ...


“Umm I stink at navigating trees but I can have alpha beam us up though” *I had totally misunderstood the question*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Okay.  I ask because... the guy on Nunki, the one we were supposed to distract, used the blood and body of a celestial ice dragon as refrigerant for his base.  I almost bloodlusted when I found out.  So we deviated from the mission and went to save her, since a celestial dragon can recover from being drained like that... and he tried to kill us.  I'm hoping his death doesn't screw over Kurt's mission, but... was this normal for Convergence leaders?"_
> 
> Oliver looked at Universe, talking directly to him now.
> 
> ...


That seems to be quite unusual for Convergence Leaders. Was there anything else unusual he said or did?
_Ahrakas saw the otters. _Firuthi has done a very good job raising the lot of you. I wonder if there were any realities where you all never met each other?


Universe said:


> *Solaris looks exhausted which was not a good look for him*


_Ahrakas went to prop him up. _How are you doing my friend? You look like you need to sit down.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Umm I stink at navigating trees but I can have alpha beam us up though” *I had totally misunderstood the question*


"No no no... I mean the way this computer is set up.  I'm trying to find important files, but Kukulkan set this up with dead-end directories, cryptic file names...."

Oliver sighed.

"I almost want to have Cerebrus look at this, he might go into conniptions with how poorly this is laid out."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That seems to be quite unusual for Convergence Leaders. Was there anything else unusual he said or did?
> _Ahrakas saw the otters. _Firuthi has done a very good job raising the lot of you. I wonder if there were any realities where you all never met each other?
> 
> _Ahrakas went to prop him up. _How are you doing my friend? You look like you need to sit down.


“I think I’m going to fall down”


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No no no... I mean the way this computer is set up.  I'm trying to find important files, but Kukulkan set this up with dead-end directories, cryptic file names...."
> 
> Oliver sighed.
> 
> "I almost want to have Cerebrus look at this, he might go into conniptions with how poorly this is laid out."


*I made quick work of the computer* “so primitive Celestial dragon technology is so encrypted it would take years to get in if you’re a genius or a week if you’re a celestial dragon like me also this is poorly organized”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That seems to be quite unusual for Convergence Leaders. Was there anything else unusual he said or did?


_"He was accusing a tyrant named Sanhedrin, and it sounded like he was describing the wallaby on Thulcan.... he was so fixated on proving his superiority that he didn't even notice Universe or myself pulling his power out from under him.... he claimed the celestial dragons stole their powers from beings older than the Wheel.... he was about to use his Lord powers to blow much of the planet into oblivion.... he considered the ice dragon to be property.... and he ended up cursing Loki's name when we shut down all of that.  Also I've retrieved two items from him.  One's a chainsaw that creates a field where idioms become reality.... I feel like it belongs on Thulcan for some reason.  He also had a gauntlet he called the T.M.D. - he meant it as Temporal Manipulation Device, but I changed its magic to a Thermal Manipulation Device.  Would be nice for the orange otter."_

Oliver hesitated in his telepathic messaging.

_"It's hard to tell what is unusual about all of that... but I know when I looked into his mind, there wasn't even a person.  That guy got indoctrinated into.... *something* very early in his life.  And his cooling unit itself reeked of evil forces, I'm not sure whether it was because of the trapped dragon or inherent to the device."_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas saw the otters. _Firuthi has done a very good job raising the lot of you. I wonder if there were any realities where you all never met each other?


"That... I've never even thought about that possibility."

"We've been around long enough where the chances of that are likely, I just... can't think of any right now."


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He was accusing a tyrant named Sanhedrin, and it sounded like he was describing the wallaby on Thulcan.... he was so fixated on proving his superiority that he didn't even notice Universe or myself pulling his power out from under him.... he claimed the celestial dragons stole their powers from beings older than the Wheel.... he was about to use his Lord powers to blow much of the planet into oblivion.... he considered the ice dragon to be property.... and he ended up cursing Loki's name when we shut down all of that.  Also I've retrieved two items from him.  One's a chainsaw that creates a field where idioms become reality.... I feel like it belongs on Thulcan for some reason.  He also had a gauntlet he called the T.M.D. - he meant it as Temporal Manipulation Device, but I changed its magic to a Thermal Manipulation Device.  Would be nice for the orange otter."_
> 
> Oliver hesitated in his telepathic messaging.
> 
> ...


*I had Alpha download the files and organize them*


----------



## Universe (Jul 19, 2022)

“Dad I heard grandpa talk to me” _“you did what did he say” “he said he loves you and wants to meet Sol” _*Solaris looks like he was about to cry*_ “Son thank you Thank you very much You have no idea how much this means to me after all these years”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I made quick work of the computer* “so primitive Celestial dragon technology is so encrypted it would take years to get in if you’re a genius or a week if you’re a celestial dragon like me also this is poorly organized”





Universe said:


> *I had Alpha download the files and organize them*


"Check that out."

Oliver pointed.

"He... he was talking with a man named Afanc.  Said he'd give him some ingredient for a cure if he bombed Zosma.  In fact... there's a lot of communication between Kukulkan and Afanc.  The dragon was tempting Afanc into ever more depraved acts.  Afanc even protested several times, but it sounded like Kukulkan tried to lead him astray from the Convergence into complete depravity.  This is crazy."

Oliver gasped.

"Is... is Kukulkan communicating with someone else?  Gloating about how he's corrupting people into dark acts?  I don't know who this 'Izrador' is... I have doubts that he's even Convergence... you need to send that particular file to Ahrakas, let him look at it."

Oliver sighed.

"When the Convergence meet under Kurt, this whole thing needs to get out to them.  I think Kukulkan was a traitor to the movement."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Check that out."
> 
> Oliver pointed.
> 
> ...


*I sent the file to Ahrakas*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sent the file to Ahrakas*


"Okay.  I think that's everything we're going to get here.  We can sort the rest out once we're back with everyone else."

Oliver glanced around, making sure not to leave anything important... especially not the burrito that was a piece of Frost's energy.  That had to come along.

"I think it's time we beam up, nurse Aunt Frost back to health."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay.  I think that's everything we're going to get here.  We can sort the rest out once we're back with everyone else."
> 
> Oliver glanced around, making sure not to leave anything important... especially not the burrito that was a piece of Frost's energy.  That had to come along.
> 
> "I think it's time we beam up, nurse Aunt Frost back to health."


*I grabbed the burrito and had alpha beam me Oliver and Kronos  back to the Universe 7*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He was accusing a tyrant named Sanhedrin, and it sounded like he was describing the wallaby on Thulcan.... he was so fixated on proving his superiority that he didn't even notice Universe or myself pulling his power out from under him.... he claimed the celestial dragons stole their powers from beings older than the Wheel.... he was about to use his Lord powers to blow much of the planet into oblivion.... he considered the ice dragon to be property.... and he ended up cursing Loki's name when we shut down all of that.  Also I've retrieved two items from him.  One's a chainsaw that creates a field where idioms become reality.... I feel like it belongs on Thulcan for some reason.  He also had a gauntlet he called the T.M.D. - he meant it as Temporal Manipulation Device, but I changed its magic to a Thermal Manipulation Device.  Would be nice for the orange otter."_
> 
> Oliver hesitated in his telepathic messaging.
> 
> ...


That is all very disturbing, it seems there are forces at work here that have been left to grow like cancer. Perhaps the first Great Purge of this reality is at hand.

_He addressed the otters. _Now that Kurt is ascending it is essential that the rest of you must ascend to your thrones. We must begin planning as soon as possible.


Universe said:


> *I sent the file to Ahrakas*


Thanks, I will have Harpocrates look into this Irzador and see what we can dig up on him.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That is all very disturbing, it seems there are forces at work here that have been left to grow like cancer. Perhaps the first Great Purge of this reality is at hand.
> 
> _He addressed the otters. _Now that Kurt is ascending it is essential that the rest of you must ascend to your thrones. We must begin planning as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks, I will have Harpocrates look into this Irzador and see what we can dig up on him.


“You’re welcome also what about me?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You’re welcome also what about me?”


If your done over there feel free to come back to Thulcan and relax a bit.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If your done over there feel free to come back to Thulcan and relax a bit.


*I sighed and looked angry* “WHY DIDN’T YOU TELL ME THAT LUCIFER WAS USING MY FAMILY MY FEARS WERE TRUE” *I still had trust issues*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed and looked angry* “WHY DIDN’T YOU TELL ME THAT LUCIFER WAS USING MY FAMILY MY FEARS WERE TRUE” *I still had trust issues*


There was a lot I didnt know. Lucifer abused his power. I dont plan on making the same mistakes as him.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> There was a lot I didnt know. Lucifer abused his power. I dont plan on making the same mistakes as him.


“I sense you’re telling the truth I can work with you but that doesn’t mean I can fully trust you yet show me I can trust you and I can show you secrets you can only dream of”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I grabbed the burrito and had alpha beam me Oliver and Kronos  back to the Universe 7*





Baron Tredegar said:


> That is all very disturbing, it seems there are forces at work here that have been left to grow like cancer. Perhaps the first Great Purge of this reality is at hand.





Universe said:


> *I sighed and looked angry* “WHY DIDN’T YOU TELL ME THAT LUCIFER WAS USING MY FAMILY MY FEARS WERE TRUE” *I still had trust issues*





Universe said:


> “I sense you’re telling the truth I can work with you but that doesn’t mean I can fully trust you yet show me I can trust you and I can show you secrets you can only dream of”


_((Okay, so I have a MASSIVE amount of research to do before I respond to Baron's post about the other Architects ascending, and he will be getting a significant DM about it once I'm done.  You'll understand why when you see it.  I'll try to do that tonight.))

Back on board the Universe-7...._

"Universe... let us pick up the pieces."

Oliver pointed to Frost.

"We saved her, let us make her whole again."

"You... you are back.  Is.... is that... the rest of... me....?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Okay, so I have a MASSIVE amount of research to do before I respond to Baron's post about the other Architects ascending, and he will be getting a significant DM about it once I'm done.  You'll understand why when you see it.  I'll try to do that tonight.))
> 
> Back on board the Universe-7...._
> 
> ...


*She eats the ice cream and the burrito*


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

*I was incredibly upset and angry with Lucifer and wanted to kill him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *She eats the ice cream and the burrito*





Universe said:


> *I was incredibly upset and angry with Lucifer and wanted to kill him*


Frost had to go for the ice cream, at first, given her weakened state.  By the time she got to the burrito, she was much more lively and enthusiastic.

Finally reinvigorated, Frost pulled Oliver and Universe in for a hug.  She cried profusely.  Universe had witnessed these tears before but Oliver had not.

"It was so dark and oppressive... their voices were sinister.... was that what it's like... for mortals when they die....?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _He addressed the otters. _Now that Kurt is ascending it is essential that the rest of you must ascend to your thrones. We must begin planning as soon as possible.


"Time out a second, Ahrakas.  We have two personal visits we need to do before we can talk about thrones."

"Personal visits?"

"Yes.  I need to go visit Horus and..."

"...I should probably talk to Raiden before I make any decisions."

"That being said, Ahrakas, we still know very little about the reality around us.  We haven't been to nearly enough worlds to make good-"

"Time out a second, Oriana.  I know exactly how to go about this."

"You do?"

"Kurt made his ascension on people associated with him in the last reality, right?"

"....you mean... we should do the same?"

"We're tragically in too urgent a situation for otherwise."

"Let's meditate for a moment, think of who we might have known before."

While the otters meditated, Dural looked to Ahrakas.

"Great Purge?  I'm not sure how well I can participate in any battles when I don't have a working spaceship yet..."

A family of bats entered the conference room.  Ahrakas may have recognized Lucas from the interview.  His wife was a fruit bat about a head taller than him, his son was a fruit bat nearly his height despite probably being only about eleven, and the shortest member of the family was a vampire bat that was probably fifteen or so.

Lucas: "I could hear that a mile away, Dural. Those two dragons we met during the interview might have some ideas..."

"You think so?"

Lucas's Wife: "We're pretty certain."

Lucas: "Ah, our interviewer.  This is the rest of my family.  My wife Madeline, the mayor.  My son Charles.  And my daughter Jessie."

At this point, the otters finished their meditation.

"Okay, I think we've got some ideas."

"We recall quite a few Temporal Lords we helped in the old reality.  Let's see how many of them are still alive."

"We each thought of five."

"Whoever lost the most of them takes Thulcan as their throneworld."

"....though in my and Fabiana's case, our personal visits might override this."

"Let's list them off."

"Dakuwanga, Aitvaras, Nyxator, Khatellu, Rakeesh."

"Ratatoskr, Ninkilim, Ferahgo, Janglur, Shofixti."

"Tarand, Melusina, Agglax, Corianthus, Togran."

"Kamishibai, Seokga, Dynne, Trivium, Kreegan."

"Let's hope we have enough survivors to call up to see if we can find suitable throneworlds."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost had to go for the ice cream, at first, given her weakened state.  By the time she got to the burrito, she was much more lively and enthusiastic.
> 
> Finally reinvigorated, Frost pulled Oliver and Universe in for a hug.  She cried profusely.  Universe had witnessed these tears before but Oliver had not.
> 
> "It was so dark and oppressive... their voices were sinister.... was that what it's like... for mortals when they die....?"


“You’re asking the wrong dragon as I would have no idea”


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Time out a second, Ahrakas.  We have two personal visits we need to do before we can talk about thrones."
> 
> "Personal visits?"
> 
> ...


“Hello I’m sorry about the blow up earlier I was worried about my family”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Time out a second, Ahrakas.  We have two personal visits we need to do before we can talk about thrones."
> 
> "Personal visits?"
> 
> ...


Ill have Harpocrates do a search for all of them and see who is still alive. In the meantime would you all like to visit Raiden or Horus first?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You’re asking the wrong dragon as I would have no idea”


"It was such a horrible feeling... regardless.  I'm glad to be back among the conscious."

Frost looked up, still crying.

"I wonder how long it's been that I was trapped.  Solaris has a good memory.... maybe he knows?"



Universe said:


> “Hello I’m sorry about the blow up earlier I was worried about my family”


"Look, it's alright.  Though I'm feeling worse and worse about my behavior last reality thanks to all of this.  I still don't know... I still don't know what I was thinking when I picked him..."

"You're worried about that shadow re-emerging, aren't you?"

"A bit."



Baron Tredegar said:


> Ill have Harpocrates do a search for all of them and see who is still alive. In the meantime would you all like to visit Raiden or Horus first?


"Honestly?  With the way Pavlin broke down, I'd say Horus first."

"Yes, that whole incident was very concerning.  Especially since we're learning worse and worse about a choice I made...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It was such a horrible feeling... regardless.  I'm glad to be back among the conscious."
> 
> Frost looked up, still crying.
> 
> ...


A word of warning about Horus, he is a little delusional and still fancies himself to be the Grand Vigilant, the Rebellion affected him hard. Aside from a few ceremonies every few million years he is withdrawn from the affairs of this reality. He should still be friendly though.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It was such a horrible feeling... regardless.  I'm glad to be back among the conscious."
> 
> Frost looked up, still crying.
> 
> ...


“It’s been 8 months”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> A word of warning about Horus, he is a little delusional and still fancies himself to be the Grand Vigilant, the Rebellion affected him hard. Aside from a few ceremonies every few million years he is withdrawn from the affairs of this reality. He should still be friendly though.


"I am suddenly REALLY glad we're doing this meeting without Kurt present...."

"Yes.  Very much so."

"You did warn us about this.... I'm trying to remember last reality's etiquette."

"I'm pretty sure there were quite a few differences.... say, do you think we'll still have to dress up like we did last reality for this to work?"



Universe said:


> “It’s been 8 months”


"That's all?  It feels like so much more...."

Frost had finally stopped crying.

"I want to see Solaris again.  And Lunaris..... and.... admittedly I want to see Nova again..... despite what happened...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am suddenly REALLY glad we're doing this meeting without Kurt present...."
> 
> "Yes.  Very much so."
> 
> ...


*She sees Liepiecer*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *She sees Liepiecer*


"That is...."

Frost gazed at Liepiercer.

"....how long ago did you finish that?  It's an impressive piece of work.  Perhaps... perhaps I will need to take up the Bonechiller again."

Universe would remember that Bonechiller was a polearm - a guandao to be exact - that Frost personally crafted.  Frost laid eyes on Oliver.

"Who's the little one?  What is his talent?"

----------------------

At about this time, Ahrakas would get a telepathic message.

_"Well, Kurt told me to direct questions about it to Narasimha.  Something about preparing for a ceremony and trying to get the rest of the Convergence to follow him.  Narasimha, however... he went into detail.  Worrying detail, like the whole thing had affected him for centuries.  Apparently... whatever corrupt flame was involved had gotten Annular first.  Based on the corrupt flame dragon's actions, he felt he had no choice but to draw Pasupata Astra.... what he described of its effect was terrifying, but apparently it still wasn't enough to shut the corrupt flame dragon up.  He had to trap it in a songstone urn."_

There was a slight pause.

_"Flauros stole the urn when he did his bombing.  Apparently Narasimha was trying to make peace with Penumbral when Flauros bombed the mine.  He tried for... centuries to fix what went wrong, and lost hope when he saw a corrupted flame dragon that looked like Penumbral.  I don't place any blame on Narasimha.  He was just out of his league."_

A brief pause.

_"I plan to go to Denebola.  Anything you want me to check out there while I'm preparing for the mine?"_


Ahrakas got a communicator message.



Spoiler: From user Affirming Wind



Projector has been secured, and I'm back at Terebellum.  Narasimha took the sword with him... keeps an eye on that thing like it's his firstborn.  Anyways, I'm reconnecting with my people and then I'm going to re-familiarize myself with these storms.



------------------------

Lucas: "Already running off?"

"They're in a bit of a crisis mode, Lucas.  The kids need to assert their place in reality.  Not much time for meet-and-greet."

Charles: "Aww."

"You'll be seeing one of them a great deal.  Don't know which one yet though..."

-------------------------

"One more thing, Ahrakas.  When Firuthi finally emerges from whatever scan he's getting.... make sure you get all possible information about his composition and schematics from him before he runs off with Universe.  I sense that him hanging around Universe... will result in drastic changes in his body.  And I hate to say this, but we can't afford to lose Mitzelcuahuatl's hard work entirely."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That is...."
> 
> Frost gazed at Liepiercer.
> 
> ...


“700 centuries ago I’m quite proud of this one Slayed the mighty illusion dragon of 200 B.D.W”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “700 centuries ago”


"That long ago, huh?  How the centuries fly by."

Frost was looking at Oliver again.

"How's this guy been adjusting, Universe?  I can tell he's newly-hatched."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That long ago, huh?  How the centuries fly by."
> 
> Frost was looking at Oliver again.
> 
> "How's this guy been adjusting, Universe?  I can tell he's newly-hatched."


“Pretty well I think my new light shield needs some more Celestial steel or some of that new alloy Dimensional titanium”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Pretty well I think my new light shield needs some more Celestial steel”


"Shields always did require a huge amount of celestial steel.  Aeternus used a lot building that wall shield of his."

Oliver looked at the two of them, confused.

"Celestial weapons, young one.  They take very specific materials and centuries to craft... but none can match them for quality and power.  You'll figure out what one you want, in time."


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Shields always did require a huge amount of celestial steel.  Aeternus used a lot building that wall shield of his."
> 
> Oliver looked at the two of them, confused.
> 
> "Celestial weapons, young one.  They take very specific materials and centuries to craft... but none can match them for quality and power.  You'll figure out what one you want, in time."


“Celestial steel is the best metal to make Celestial weapons from”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Celestial steel is the best metal to make Celestial weapons from”


"And only we know how to make it.  In fact, I believe the five best metals, the four best lumbers, and the six best types of cloth are all exclusively the dominion of celestial dragons."

Frost sighed.

"Though I heard someone attained the secret of the fourth-best metal - Cryseum steel - and used extensive amounts of it in a superweapon...."

"Superweapon?  Was it a big tentacled dragon by any chance?"

"....that.... did sound right, but how do you know about-"

"I saw it.  Only superweapon I've personally seen.  It seems friendlier than its creator that's for sure."

"....oh my.  I'll have to meet him someday."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am suddenly REALLY glad we're doing this meeting without Kurt present...."
> 
> "Yes.  Very much so."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas opened a portal to his ship. _Horus's domain cant be reached with portals, there is a replicator on the ship if you all want to try to recreate your attire from the old reality.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That is...."
> 
> Frost gazed at Liepiercer.
> 
> ...


Aeternus, keep an eye out for anything off. It seems there is another player at work. When Oliver and Universe confronted Kulkulcan it became apparent he served something... else. Be cautious.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas opened a portal to his ship. _Horus's domain cant be reached with portals, there is a replicator on the ship if you all want to try to recreate your attire from the old reality.


"I'll hold down the fort here, kids.  Will try to keep the dragons company as well."

The otters stepped on board the ship.

"I remember the pattern pretty well, trick is going to be getting all the angles just right."

"I'll probably be able to pull it off."

The otters are going to be at that replicator for a while.


Baron Tredegar said:


> Aeternus, keep an eye out for anything off. It seems there is another player at work. When Oliver and Universe confronted Kulkulcan it became apparent he served something... else. Be cautious.


_"I have to wonder if this is related to the whole Khamul thing we encountered.  I'll keep an eye out."_

------------------------------------

"I think it's time we got out of here.  Where to?"

"How about Thulcan?  One of the artifacts we recovered really belongs there, for some reason I don't understand."

------------------------------------

Dural looked at Solaris.

"Sorry I wasn't paying attention.  The kids... they're KIND of my boss's bosses so I have to make sure they're treated well.  So, uh... I know I've seen a few of you around.  What do you think of Aeternus?  I met him before I made it to being the local Lord and... I worry he's a shut-in."


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll hold down the fort here, kids.  Will try to keep the dragons company as well."
> 
> The otters stepped on board the ship.
> 
> ...


“He’s my brother”


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll hold down the fort here, kids.  Will try to keep the dragons company as well."
> 
> The otters stepped on board the ship.
> 
> ...


“Ok” *I had Alpha activate the wormhole drive to Thulcan*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He’s my brother”


"Quite an extended family you have."

Dural looked at the family of bats that had been in the room for a while, signalling to them that he'd need a few minutes.  He then returned focus to Solaris.

"So I know our planet doesn't have much for someone of your, uh, grandeur.... a lot happened with this realm.  I can fill you in if necessary."


Universe said:


> “Ok” *I had Alpha activate the wormhole drive to Thulcan*


"Looks like they're back.  Lucas, please go greet them."

The family of bats left the room.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Quite an extended family you have."
> 
> Dural looked at the family of bats that had been in the room for a while, signalling to them that he'd need a few minutes.  He then returned focus to Solaris.
> 
> ...


*Solaris stares at him*


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Quite an extended family you have."
> 
> Dural looked at the family of bats that had been in the room for a while, signalling to them that he'd need a few minutes.  He then returned focus to Solaris.
> 
> ...


*I was still holding Liepiecer*


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Quite an extended family you have."
> 
> Dural looked at the family of bats that had been in the room for a while, signalling to them that he'd need a few minutes.  He then returned focus to Solaris.
> 
> ...


“I’d like that very much actually thank you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll hold down the fort here, kids.  Will try to keep the dragons company as well."
> 
> The otters stepped on board the ship.
> 
> ...


So is there anything at all any of you remember about Horus?

_Aeternus, I have a sneaking suspicion this may be related to Khamul. I wonder what was my predecessor up to?_


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So is there anything at all any of you remember about Horus?
> 
> _Aeternus, I have a sneaking suspicion this may be related to Khamul. I wonder what was my predecessor up to?_


“Your predecessor’s Father killed my mother she did nothing to him”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Your predecessor’s Father killed my mother she did nothing to him”


But I wonder what their end goal was? Perhaps Horus can give us some answers.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> But I wonder what their end goal was? Perhaps Horus can give us some answers.


“He killed her right in front of me”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He killed her right in front of me”


 I watched my parents die in front of me as well. I wish you never had to go through that.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I watched my parents die in front of me as well. I wish you never had to go through that.


“thank you for listening to me I’m sorry for what my creation has done I never wanted this I don’t blame you if you never want to see me again”


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

*Solaris looks like he was about to cry*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris stares at him*





Universe said:


> “I’d like that very much actually thank you”


"So..... this planet used to be pristine.  Untouched.  What most people don't know is that there were creatures here.  Creatures of magic, of myth.  They are the Essenceborn, and they have many tales to tell."

Dural sat down.

"Then, my predecessor as Temporal Lord, a man named Mitzelcuahuatl, arrived with his people.  They made it a world of science, of technology.  The Essenceborn were driven underground.  There was genetic engineering.  They sought to fight the Architects.  However... they were an increasingly sterile people, going extinct.  Mitzie sought answers.  His solution was a technological singularity, a hive mind.  Many joined.  Many more rebelled.  We refer to the ones who joined that hive mind as the Webbed One."

Dural scratched an ear.

"There was a civil war on the planet.  The rebels used the power armor that had been brought with the civilization to win a string of victories.  Mitzie made an AI called Hydra in response.  But it wasn't enough.  The rebels reached the capital.  Mitzie... nuked his own people."

Dural sighed.

"There were actually survivors of the nuking.  They had undergone genetic engineering and radiation resistance treatments in addition to holding out in bunkers.  They lost all memory of the old civilization in the process of their mutation and began anew.  And... somehow, they were actually able to have new generations of children.  We're still unsure how that happened when those survivors were of the same race that was growing sterile.  These are the people from which most of us are descended - the Beastbloods.  But the Webbed One was still on the planet.  It insisted on recreating the natural state of the planet, on trying to exterminate us.  We fought that thing for several centuries before attaining final victory.  In that victory... the Essenceborn finally came back.  That was two years ago."

Dural looked down somberly.

"My father gave his life to ensure the Webbed One was completely destroyed.  I lost my mother and sister three months later to a rogue Essenceborn attack that destroyed the tour bus they were in.  When I confronted the Essenceborn demanding answers... the enclave where the murderer had come from was seeking my help rather than spewing hate on me.  Apparently he had been exiled from their community and sought revenge on it, and the attack was an attempt to trick the Beastbloods into exterminating the enclave.  I fought him, with power armor and spirit ability, and slayed him.  Ever since, I have sought to repair Beastblood and Essenceborn relations - apparently we were stealing their land."

Dural shed a couple of tears.

"This all came to a head several hours before I was crowned Temporal Lord.  A massive anti-Essenceborn protest had rocked this city, once known as the 13 Pillars, now known as Manitou Springs.  During the protest, a recently-discovered 'ghost child', who I believe you know as the Architect Kurt, called up Yannick, the richest man on the planet.  Kurt, Pavlin, and Ahrakas negotiated with Yannick, sent aid, and essentially quelled the protest in a matter of minutes.  A string of miracles has occurred since then, culminating in an event in the hot springs of Morada Raxa, where a terrorist's body double was snatched out of existence by a hand.  That... was simply me flexing my Temporal Lord power for the first time.  I may get called 'the Will of the Planet'... that's a formality.  A constant reminder that my power is not merely for my own benefit, that it must be used to help others."

Dural paused.

"One more thing.  Apparently Mitzelcuahuatl actually left one last creation on this planet.  A dragon strong enough to kill the Architects, but having no interest in doing so.  You know anything about that dragon?  He was involved in the interview that got me this Temporal Lord job and... I'd met him before said interview, and something seems different about his aura these days.  I swear it changed to be more like one of you."


Universe said:


> “Ok” *I had Alpha activate the wormhole drive to Thulcan*





Universe said:


> *I was still holding Liepiecer*


The family of bats arrived outside.  The mother (Madeline) and son (Charles) were fruit bats, the father (Lucas) and daughter (Jessie) were vampire bats.

On seeing both Universe and Oliver carrying weapons, the father twitched and a rat with rounded glasses and a bombardier jacket appeared.  Universe would have realized that the rat was basically part of the father's soul.

Lucas: "Hey, no drawn weapons on the premises!"

Charles: "Hey, wasn't Dural talking about that chainsaw?"

Madeline: "Just... just sheath the weapons.  Please?"

Jessie: "Dad, maybe bringing out Powerman isn't such a good idea.... these dragons look like they're out of Dural's league...."

The rat disappeared.

Lucas: *sigh* "You're right, Jessie. Both of those blades look dangerous."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So is there anything at all any of you remember about Horus?


"About all I know of him is that he wasn't really much fun at parties to begin with.  Eloquent talk only works for so many situations and most casual gatherings simply don't fit that bill."

"Didn't a lot of people give him way more flack than necessary for destroying an art piece belonging to one of us?  While drunk?  He also got in a fight with another Vigilant and suffered damage to one of his eyes.  Guy cannot hold his liquor."

"I also thought he sucked at... there was a board game in that reality very similar to what we'd now call chess.  I don't remember its name.  We Architects were good at it, so were quite a few that would eventually become Convergence because Loki taught them.  I think only three non-Architects could beat him with any regularity, one was Apophis, one was your father, and.... I want to say the last was Tzeentch?  Anyway, said board game was one game that Horus simply could not grasp no matter how hard he tried.  He could figure out almost any other strategy, but that one game just completely eluded him."

"He had an excellent memory when it came to conversations.  That is actually a major reason how he got to be Grand Vigilant and part of my inner circle.  He's someone who could jog my memory about some of my more worrying secrets I confided in him."

"Admittedly it's not much to work with."

"I think I almost have it with this old reality attire.  Fabiana, did I get these angles on the mask right?"

"You're a little off there and there.  Here, let me tweak these...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So..... this planet used to be pristine.  Untouched.  What most people don't know is that there were creatures here.  Creatures of magic, of myth.  They are the Essenceborn, and they have many tales to tell."
> 
> Dural sat down.
> 
> ...


*I put Liepiercer into it’s sheath*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris looks like he was about to cry*


_Ahrakas hugged Solaris._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "About all I know of him is that he wasn't really much fun at parties to begin with.  Eloquent talk only works for so many situations and most casual gatherings simply don't fit that bill."
> 
> "Didn't a lot of people give him way more flack than necessary for destroying an art piece belonging to one of us?  While drunk?  He also got in a fight with another Vigilant and suffered damage to one of his eyes.  Guy cannot hold his liquor."
> 
> ...


_The ship slowed and everyone could hear a thump as it docked. The ships viewscreens activated and outside everyone could see the outside of an asteroid, carved into the side of the asteroid was an ornate doorway flanked with two banners on each side. The banners were adorned with incomprehensible symbols but you could still identify them as the sigil of the old Vigilant._
Is everyone ready to depart?


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas hugged Solaris.
> 
> The ship slowed and everyone could hear a thump as it docked. The ships viewscreens activated and outside everyone could see the outside of an asteroid, carved into the side of the asteroid was an ornate doorway flanked with two banners on each side. The banners were adorned with incomprehensible symbols but you could still identify them as the sigil of the old Vigilant._
> Is everyone ready to depart?


“thanks look I’m sorry for your parents’ deaths I never wanted this to happen”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

_((Time out a second.  Based on Solaris' reactions to Dural, he was physically there asking to be filled in on what happened there.... but suddenly he's physically present on Ahrakas' ship to be hugged?  I missed something here.

Is Solaris:
a) physically in front of Dural and telepathically communicating to Ahrakas?
b) physically on Ahrakas' cruiser and telepathically communicating to Dural?
c) Using Nysir's duplication trick to be in both places at once?
d) Not at one of the two places at all?))_


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

(he’s in two places at once)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

_((Got it.))_


Universe said:


> *I put Liepiercer into it’s sheath*


Lucas: "Okay, that's much better.  Please, right this way."

The family of bats led Universe, Oliver, and Frost into the mansion.

Madeline: "By the way, that chainsaw... didn't Dural say something about Chorus-infused items?"

Charles: "Mom, that was a bell he was talking about, not a chainsaw.  Dural should probably have a look at it."

"No doubt about that."

Lucas: "He's down that hall in the west conference room."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The ship slowed and everyone could hear a thump as it docked. The ships viewscreens activated and outside everyone could see the outside of an asteroid, carved into the side of the asteroid was an ornate doorway flanked with two banners on each side. The banners were adorned with incomprehensible symbols but you could still identify them as the sigil of the old Vigilant._
> Is everyone ready to depart?


The otters had just finished replicating their outfits.  Golden robes and their respective masks, for the lot of them.  Pavlin looked a little disappointed.

"Well, at least we came here for information."

"Wait, an asteroid?  Are we going to need spacesuits for this?"

"Or for any of these, for that matter."

"Might be important for the later stop."

"Other than that, we're ready to go."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Got it.))_
> 
> Lucas: "Okay, that's much better.  Please, right this way."
> 
> ...


*I looked annoyed about something*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked annoyed about something*


"Something on your mind?"

_In the conference room...._

"One second, Solaris, we have more guests."

Dural peeked his head out of the conference room.

"Hey, don't be shy, we're over here!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters had just finished replicating their outfits.  Golden robes and their respective masks, for the lot of them.  Pavlin looked a little disappointed.
> 
> "Well, at least we came here for information."
> 
> ...


I think its shielded.

_Ahrakas leads the way up to the doors. A giant metallic knocker is affixed to them, Ahrakas uses it and the knocking noise thunders throughout the area. 
The doors open and a Fennec wearing archaic looking armor appears._
I am Sraosha, the steward of this place. Who are you, and why do you come to the palace of the Grand Vigilant?
_Ahrakas took a step back and motioned for Pavlin to speak._


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Something on your mind?"
> 
> _In the conference room...._
> 
> ...


“I’m tired and I want to EAT”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m tired and I want to EAT”


Dural peeked back into the conference room.

"Looks like they're back, Solaris.  Sooner than I expected.  Come with me."

Dural stepped outside the conference room and motioned for the dragons to follow him back to the dining hall.

"Back to the dining hall it is.  I think it's pretty close to mealtime.  Is this a situation with specific food needs, or should I mainly worry about massive portions?"

Indeed, the dining hall had quite a few people in it now.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural peeked back into the conference room.
> 
> "Looks like they're back, Solaris.  Sooner than I expected.  Come with me."
> 
> ...


“I like the food the gods of Valhalla had”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think its shielded.
> 
> _Ahrakas leads the way up to the doors. A giant metallic knocker is affixed to them, Ahrakas uses it and the knocking noise thunders throughout the area.
> The doors open and a Fennec wearing archaic looking armor appears._
> ...


"I am Aten.  It has been many, many years indeed since I have spoken with Grand Vigilant Horus, and I was seeking an audience with him.  I have Ahrakas with me, as well as three of the other Architects.  The... ruinous one is absent."

Pavlin knew not to utter Loki's name in a situation like this.  Ahrakas might know that leaving out the exact name of a troublemaker was actually kind of common etiquette in the last reality - a moniker like this got the point across.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I like the food the gods of Valhalla had”


"So boar and mead?  Hmmm, this might be an issue.  Hang on."

Dural went for an intercom.

"Call up for boar meat.  And... do we know if Harith can ferment honey?"

????: "He can. Pacha was teaching him."

"Impressive, I thought he could only handle plants.  Have him do that."

Inside the dining hall, a rhinoceros was chatting with a gazelle.  The gazelle wore an eyepatch and behind him was a horse-like creature with some sort of tap in his side.  The rhino gave the gazelle a jar of honey and the gazelle proceeded to feed the honey to the horse.

"It's no godly goat-made mead, but Harith and his Chorus Gin Blossoms can work wonders with alcohol in no time.  The boar... we're not sure how long that will take."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So boar and mead?  Hmmm, this might be an issue.  Hang on."
> 
> Dural went for an intercom.
> 
> ...


“Oh right that’s okay”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh right that’s okay”


The gazelle put a glass under the tap, pushed it and mead came out.

"Looks like he's done.  Harith, Universe here is the one who wanted that."

The gazelle handed the glass to the rhino, who handed it to Universe.

Rhino: "The boar's going to be a bit.  Mindy's infusing it."

"Magically-enhanced food, huh?  She must know."

"Enhanced for what?  Filling us up faster?"

"Well, that and healing."


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The gazelle put a glass under the tap, pushed it and mead came out.
> 
> "Looks like he's done.  Harith, Universe here is the one who wanted that."
> 
> ...


*I drank the mead*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I drank the mead*


It was no Valhalla mead, but it was at least of good quality.

At about this time, several people emerged from the kitchen carrying trays.  One had roasted boar on it, another had a giant cylindrical slab of meat with the bone sticking out, and a third had a plate of ribs smothered in some kind of sauce.  They set the trays down on the table.  One of them, a black rabbit with long ears, addressed the dragons.

Rabbit: "Should be enough for all three of you.  I hope.  Side dishes will be out a bit later, as well as that salad you prefer, Dural.  And a.... very special dessert."

"Keep doing what you do best, Mindy."

Had Solaris followed, making it an unmatched four dragons to three meals?  Or was it really only the trio of Universe, Oliver, and Frost?


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It was no Valhalla mead, but it was at least of good quality.
> 
> At about this time, several people emerged from the kitchen carrying trays.  One had roasted boar on it, another had a giant cylindrical slab of meat with the bone sticking out, and a third had a plate of ribs smothered in some kind of sauce.  They set the trays down on the table.  One of them, a black rabbit with long ears, addressed the dragons.
> 
> ...


*Solaris had followed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris had followed*


The black rabbit looked over, finally noticing Solaris.

Rabbit: "...I missed one, Dural."

"Brother, you want the ribs?  I just got served back my own energy, not exactly starving at the moment."

Oliver had started biting into the cylindrical meat slab.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The black rabbit looked over, finally noticing Solaris.
> 
> Rabbit: "...I missed one, Dural."
> 
> ...


*Solaris ate the ribs right after he hugs Frost* “I missed you Sis”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris ate the ribs right after he hugs Frost* “I missed you Sis”


Frost hugged him right back.

"I missed you too.  It was... terrifying, the situation I was in.  I almost want to talk to Shadow about it, maybe it will help me process it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost hugged him right back.
> 
> "I missed you too.  It was... terrifying, the situation I was in.  I almost want to talk to Shadow about it, maybe it will help me process it."


“I’m sorry about all of this”


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

*I hugged him* “dad”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am Aten.  It has been many, many years indeed since I have spoken with Grand Vigilant Horus, and I was seeking an audience with him.  I have Ahrakas with me, as well as three of the other Architects.  The... ruinous one is absent."
> 
> Pavlin knew not to utter Loki's name in a situation like this.  Ahrakas might know that leaving out the exact name of a troublemaker was actually kind of common etiquette in the last reality - a moniker like this got the point across.


_Sraoshas eyes went wide in awe._
Follow me, my Lords.
_Sraosha lets you through the doors and leads you through the palace. It is empty and you do not see anyone other than Sraosha. The place is decorated with banners and artifacts from the old reality. Sraosha stops before a door, _Its been a long time since he has had visitors, he doesnt like me disturbing him too much. 
_He opens the door to reveal a library, a falcon is standing in the middle of the room surveying the bookshelves. _
Sraosha how many times have I told you not to disturb me as ruminate on the past. If I had been in my true form your mind would have exploded.
My Lord, they have returned.
_The falcon turns around to face you and you can now get a good look at him. He appears incredibly old, and you could tell his right eye was damaged. He was wearing a robe similar to the Architects but less ornate._
Once more the Vigilants watch is over, the Architects have returned. What can Horus, the 7th Grand Vigilant, do for you my old friends?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sraoshas eyes went wide in awe._
> Follow me, my Lords.
> _Sraosha lets you through the doors and leads you through the palace. It is empty and you do not see anyone other than Sraosha. The place is decorated with banners and artifacts from the old reality. Sraosha stops before a door, _Its been a long time since he has had visitors, he doesnt like me disturbing him too much.
> _He opens the door to reveal a library, a falcon is standing in the middle of the room surveying the bookshelves. _
> ...


"Greetings, Grand Vigilant."

"This meeting... you were part of my old inner circle.  Ahrakas here has brought me up to speed on the memories we lost since last time and... something happened in the process.  Only a few are left who would understand it and you... believe it or not, you are the most approachable one left."

"The rest of us have concerns because of what happened, but we barred the agitator from coming here given what happened."

"When Ahrakas was relaying the memories to me, he remembered me saying things like 'curses of empathy' and 'true, untainted purpose'.  They... they are undoubtedly things I said then, but they contradict every feeling I have in my current incarnation.  And... he informed all of us about the ensuing war.  The insurgent insisted on telling everyone that the enemy that was being fought - fought in my name - were immortal and that the war was for nothing.  At which point, I got a vision of a monstrous creature, bearing my face... I went for a weapon to shoot it, but it grabbed me.  It left marks on my body and said part of a word before suddenly vanishing."

"You never told us that last part, Aten."

"Because the part I heard... there are only a few words it could have tried to say, and none are good."

"So what was the word?"

"'Sacr'."

The Architects visibly flinched.  Their pained expressions could not be seen beneath the masks.

".....oh my.  This... raises our other concern.  With the way all five of us, traitor included, are essentially bound together, I have concerns that all of us have a similar creature waiting for us to fall."

"And I am unsure... if this is merely part of a binding placed upon me that I almost shed last reality... if the rebel pulled one of his tricks on me and I fell for it... or if there really is a being within myself that runs completely counter to everything the Architects represent.  As part of my inner circle, I may have confided feelings like this in you.  Do you.. do you recall any such conversations, where I've spoken of a creature like that?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Greetings, Grand Vigilant."
> 
> "This meeting... you were part of my old inner circle.  Ahrakas here has brought me up to speed on the memories we lost since last time and... something happened in the process.  Only a few are left who would understand it and you... believe it or not, you are the most approachable one left."
> 
> ...


_Horus sighed. _I knew this day would come. It may be best if we all sit down. _He motions to a set of couches next to a fireplace, he makes himself comfortable before continuing._
The Vigilant was founded to watch for the arrival of the Architects. In the last reality we had to rescue you all from being mistreated at the hands of a dragon. My predecessor ordered that mission and I was the one to lead it. We helped raise you all afterwards, you were particularly fond of me Aten because it seems I was the first to show you kindness. You confided in me some of your frustrations, the lifetimes you had lived were taking a toll on you. You wanted to know who you were, the original incarnation of yourself. The knowledge always eluded you.
You were so frustrated at not finding the answers we sought. All we could figure out was that the Celestial Dragons had some part in your early incarnations, possibly your second or third. It seemed that they had altered your purpose and nature at some point during that time. We believe that the one who had imprisoned you was scared that you all would awaken something in that lifetime. As a result of all of this you wanted to destroy the Celestials. Others disagreed, Loki foremost among them.
He also had his struggles, and his response was also flawed.
You never found the answers you sought. You descended into much of the cruelty we sought to prevent in your search for answers.
_Tears started forming on his eyes._


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

“Dad why didn’t you tell me” “I wasn’t ready”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Horus sighed. _I knew this day would come. It may be best if we all sit down. _He motions to a set of couches next to a fireplace, he makes himself comfortable before continuing._
> The Vigilant was founded to watch for the arrival of the Architects. In the last reality we had to rescue you all from being mistreated at the hands of a dragon. My predecessor ordered that mission and I was the one to lead it. We helped raise you all afterwards, you were particularly fond of me Aten because it seems I was the first to show you kindness. You confided in me some of your frustrations, the lifetimes you had lived were taking a toll on you. You wanted to know who you were, the original incarnation of yourself. The knowledge always eluded you.
> You were so frustrated at not finding the answers we sought. All we could figure out was that the Celestial Dragons had some part in your early incarnations, possibly your second or third. It seemed that they had altered your purpose and nature at some point during that time. We believe that the one who had imprisoned you was scared that you all would awaken something in that lifetime. As a result of all of this you wanted to destroy the Celestials. Others disagreed, Loki foremost among them.
> He also had his struggles, and his response was also flawed.
> ...


The Architects also made themselves comfortable.

"I... I have since confronted the leader of the Celestial Dragons about the mistreatment we suffered.  It... it shocked him, that one of his own would do that.  The abuser... the abuser supposedly regretted his actions for the rest of his life."

"I have bad news.  The cruelty was carried on into this cycle by someone I chose.  To the point where... where the one I chose tried to take our place.  When it was revealed that he went so far as to try to actively prevent our return, I had to personally throw him out.  The usurper had been fairly thorough... he had been.... he.... he had been imprisoning and torturing Celestial Dragons!... as part of a scheme to come back again and again!....."

Pavlin's tears flowed beneath his mask.

"While we give him a minute.... We... we have already found out a few new things this time around.  There are more realities than ours, many of them having suffered even worse fates... one of Loki's men-"

Since Horus had said the name first, it was now okay to reference a troublemaker by name.  That was a piece of last reality's etiquette.

"-created what very well may be an artificial celestial dragon, and even before we freed him from his creator's torment he has been firmly on all of our sides, including Loki's... and we found out what happens if the Eternal Wheel fails.  The cruelty Aten descended into... if the cruelty that had happened were a grain of sand, the suffering that happens if the Eternal Wheel should fall apart would be an entire beachfront."

"We... even have a couple of guesses as to-"

Pavlin recomposed himself.

"Fujin, allow me.  We may actually be closer to getting a glimpse of who we were than at any point during the last reality.  Going off of the previous knowledge... if we were indeed prevented from doing our original job by the celestials, the monster most likely represents who I was before our involvement with the Wheel.  I admit I still want to find out what it is, our original identities, and what that original purpose was.  Though... depending on what we find... if 'Sacr' means the word I think it does, the truth will likely send us running into the Celestials' arms at full speed, eager to embrace the Wheel for all eternity."

"You really think...?"

"Yes.  There was too much satisfaction in the brief voice I heard."

"It seems that whatever the celestials gave us... may very well be worth more than anything conceivable."

"What we find... is something we're going to have to remember henceforth.  It is crucial we do not go astray again."

"This does also mean we'll need beings like you and Ahrakas, those who can remember what we were like.  It won't just be about watching for our arrival anymore... it will be about reminding us who we are, and why we do what we do."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

_((Another one of those isolated 'for the benefits of others' scenes.))


Meanwhile, on Zosma...._

"Preparations appear to be going well.  I... there's something I want to do."

"And that is?"

"Call up the remnants of the Council.  Apophis, Anubis, Afanc, Tzeentch.  I want to meet them again, let them know what happened during my captivity."

"You're not worried about one of them failing to accept the truth?"

"I have a plan for that situation.  It's a cruel backup plan, but if one of them has forsaken what we stand for... it may be the only option."

"You missed one-"

"I have some... premonitions telling me not to call in the last one.  I don't know why, and I know that I really should, but something is telling me not to talk to him for a reason I can't understand."

"But in any event, all three of us are compromised-"

"That is the issue, isn't it?  Maybe Ahkmou should send that communication."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sorry about all of this”





Universe said:


> *I hugged him* “dad”


"We can fix what happened.  Together.  As a family.  And we can also help guide the Five... that will help prevent further mistakes.  I believe we helped bail them out of despair before, many many realities ago."

Solaris would have known that by 'the Five', Frost meant the Architects.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We can fix what happened.  Together.  As a family.  And we can also help guide the Five... that will help prevent further mistakes.  I believe we helped bail them out of despair before, many many realities ago."
> 
> Solaris would have known that by 'the Five', Frost meant the Architects.


“yes then we screwed up if only I had raised them instead No  matter the past is the past let’s calm down Dad’s slowly waking up mentally and I’ve been hearing mother’s voice I don’t know how but I can hear her mental voice saying how proud she is of me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes then we screwed up if only I had raised them instead No  matter the past is the past let’s calm down Dad’s slowly waking up mentally and I’ve been hearing mother’s voice I don’t know how but I can hear her mental voice saying how proud she is of me”


"And I would agree with their assessment, as far as what you've done."

"I'm... also hearing another voice, Solaris.  It doesn't sound like either Dad or Mom.  I... think it's another of us.  He's saying... there may be someone who is ready... to take up the cause where he failed... you don't suppose....?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And I would agree with their assessment, as far as what you've done."
> 
> "I'm... also hearing another voice, Solaris.  It doesn't sound like either Dad or Mom.  I... think it's another of us.  He's saying... there may be someone who is ready... to take up the cause where he failed... you don't suppose....?"


“he’s alive?! I thought Lucifer killed him!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “he’s alive?! I thought Lucifer killed him!”


"Hold on.... let me ask him......... he's saying... Universe freed him from the consumption Lucifer inflicted on him.... he cannot come back in body or full astral form... he needs many centuries to reincarnate... but his power... the domain he had... that torch, he is passing that on........... he is quiet now.  That may have been the only communication he had the strength to do.  One last echo, perhaps, before his essence silently awaits reincarnation."

Universe might think back to when he invoked the Staff of Lanren, to force the dragon's essence out of Lucifer's army.  He'd remember Cooper's words on the subject:


> _"If you grab an older version of the staff and speak the name of a current or future user, they will appear before you, also holding the same staff.  In their entirety.   Body, essence, and all."_


The dragon had come in as a pile of parts when he did the invocation, and there was no indication the essence could re-form fully then and there... but even a piece of the core essence could communicate, as Universe had seen with Frost.....


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hold on.... let me ask him......... he's saying... Universe freed him from the consumption Lucifer inflicted on him.... he cannot come back in body or full astral form... he needs many centuries to reincarnate... but his power... the domain he had... that torch, he is passing that on........... he is quiet now.  That may have been the only communication he had the strength to do.  One last echo, perhaps, before his essence silently awaits reincarnation."
> 
> Universe might think back to when he invoked the Staff of Lanren, to force the dragon's essence out of Lucifer's army.  He'd remember Cooper's words on the subject:
> 
> The dragon had come in as a pile of parts when he did the invocation, and there was no indication the essence could re-form fully then and there... but even a piece of the core essence could communicate, as Universe had seen with Frost.....


“I brought him back”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I brought him back”


"Though it will be a long time before we see his face again proper, from what I gathered of his communication to me.  You really have done all of us proud, Universe."

Frost looked at Solaris, then at Universe.

"Do you have any idea who he meant when he's referring to someone taking up his cause or domain?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The Architects also made themselves comfortable.
> 
> "I... I have since confronted the leader of the Celestial Dragons about the mistreatment we suffered.  It... it shocked him, that one of his own would do that.  The abuser... the abuser supposedly regretted his actions for the rest of his life."
> 
> ...


You were very close to Lucifer in those final years, after my failure, _he stops speaking for a moment as he restrains his emotions from getting the better of him. _After my failure to stop your brothers reckless rebellion you had a long private conversation with Lucifer about how you wanted things to be carried out under his rule. I dont know what was spoken of then but I have one guess: in the last reality you were terrified at the thought of being reincarnated as an ally of the Celestial Dragons. You had horrible nightmares relating to that possibility and would awaken in the nighttime screaming from these dreams. 
Khione stood with you on this issue and also sought to reject the Celestials, Fujin also stood by you but decided not to reject love. Loki just wanted an end to his pain, which led him to treason. Dagda emphasized with Loki but stayed true to his purpose.

If it helps you my Lord Aten, I will help you to continue your quest for your origin. Maybe then I will have peace.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Another one of those isolated 'for the benefits of others' scenes.))
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, on Zosma...._
> ...


_Ahkmou jerked to attention. _Yes your holiness I shall send for them immediately.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Though it will be a long time before we see his face again proper, from what I gathered of his communication to me.  You really have done all of us proud, Universe."
> 
> Frost looked at Solaris, then at Universe.
> 
> "Do you have any idea who he meant when he's referring to someone taking up his cause or domain?"


“I think Firuthi is going to be the new god of echoes”


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

*I suddenly fell asleep with my snout in my mead mug* “oh dear I’ve forgotten how cute he is like that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think Firuthi is going to be the new god of echoes”





Universe said:


> *I suddenly fell asleep with my snout in my mead mug* “oh dear I’ve forgotten how cute he is like that”


At that moment, Mindy and her assistants came back out with several side dishes and a salad.  The salad was handed to Dural, who sat nearby - and the side dishes were left for the celestial dragons.

Two other rabbits, the green and red rabbits Jackson and Saxon Buckshot - who had been left here on Thulcan - also sat nearby, sipping their drinks.

Mindy: "Um, should I be worried about-"

"No, Mindy.  They're astral beings.  They actually don't need to breathe."

"Knowing that, it actually does look cute."

"Like a little kid falling asleep face first in a plate of macaroni."

"That said.... Solaris, he says Firuthi might become a god.  What do you think?  You think he'll be up to it?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> At that moment, Mindy and her assistants came back out with several side dishes and a salad.  The salad was handed to Dural, who sat nearby - and the side dishes were left for the celestial dragons.
> 
> Two other rabbits, the green and red rabbits Jackson and Saxon Buckshot - who had been left here on Thulcan - also sat nearby, sipping their drinks.
> 
> ...


“I hope so can we get my son into a bed please”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You were very close to Lucifer in those final years, after my failure, _he stops speaking for a moment as he restrains his emotions from getting the better of him. _After my failure to stop your brothers reckless rebellion you had a long private conversation with Lucifer about how you wanted things to be carried out under his rule. I dont know what was spoken of then but I have one guess: in the last reality you were terrified at the thought of being reincarnated as an ally of the Celestial Dragons. You had horrible nightmares relating to that possibility and would awaken in the nighttime screaming from these dreams.
> Khione stood with you on this issue and also sought to reject the Celestials, Fujin also stood by you but decided not to reject love. Loki just wanted an end to his pain, which led him to treason. Dagda emphasized with Loki but stayed true to his purpose.
> 
> If it helps you my Lord Aten, I will help you to continue your quest for your origin. Maybe then I will have peace.


"And, in the end, it turned out my nightmares were all for nothing.  The Celestials, in fact, have been.... overly friendly this time around.  I would have been suspicious before, but after seeing how many bad things happened under Lucifer... it is no wonder they're personally getting involved, why they are _extremely_ insistent that the five of us are close family to them."

"That and the fact you found out about the whole 'multiple realities' thing.  The leader of the Celestial Dragons was your best lead on learning more about that and Lucifer tried to arrest him."

"Worse than that, Khione.  Lucifer tried to lead an extermination war.  Raiden warned me something was up, but.... it was way worse than even that warning indicated."

"It turns out that this time around, Loki has been... much more lively.  I don't think he'll be seeking an end to the pain when there are multiple realities that need help.  He'll probably be obsessed with the idea of sending rescue teams to other suffering realities... he'll still need to be careful to remember his duties in _this_ one."

"As for your offer... I accept your help.  It would give all of us peace to know our origins.  Knowing mine... would help when any of the rest find out theirs, I can help guide them through the more painful aspects."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahkmou jerked to attention. _Yes your holiness I shall send for them immediately.


"Alright."

Kurt looked around at his entourage.

"Say, Adnoartina... is there a building with no windows and cold lights?"

"Ummm... do you mean its color or-"

"No.  You know how Apophis is around heat and sunlight...."

"Oh!  We want the museum five blocks that way.  Certain lighting is necessary so the exhibits don't get damaged.  We can find a meeting room in there for this and darken the lights, maybe even just resort to one portable light."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And, in the end, it turned out my nightmares were all for nothing.  The Celestials, in fact, have been.... overly friendly this time around.  I would have been suspicious before, but after seeing how many bad things happened under Lucifer... it is no wonder they're personally getting involved, why they are _extremely_ insistent that the five of us are close family to them."
> 
> "That and the fact you found out about the whole 'multiple realities' thing.  The leader of the Celestial Dragons was your best lead on learning more about that and Lucifer tried to arrest him."
> 
> ...


In this library I have kept several of the writings from the last reality. I have a few of your journals from your early years here as well, those might be a good place to start searching for your origin again.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

*I cried out in pain my chest had been cut open* “SON QUICK GET HIM TO AN INFIRMARY NOW!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I hope so can we get my son into a bed please”


"That we can-"


Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain my chest had been cut open* “SON QUICK GET HIM TO AN INFIRMARY NOW!”


Dural went for the intercom.

"Malcolm, we need you ready, NOW!  We have an injured guest!"

???????: "Reading room, just down the hall from the dining hall.  No full infirmary but we won't need one because there's a fireplace there."

".....Malcolm is skilled at healing magic and can draw on a lot more power for it when there's fire nearby.  And if magic can't heal this wound... Randall will be on standby to drag real medical equipment in here."

Jackson and Saxon helped lift Universe to carry him down the hall.... to a room with several benches, and a raccoon who had just lit a fire in the fireplace.  He dragged two benches next to each other, and planted an astral staff near the fire.

Raccoon: "Okay, put him on the benches here."


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That we can-"
> 
> Dural went for the intercom.
> 
> ...


“IT HURTS!” “Son look at me Look me son everything is going to be alright”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “IT HURTS!”


The raccoon immediately put his hands on Universe.  He channeled life-giving healing magic into Universe's body, working it towards the chest wound.

Given this was a mortal healing a dragon god, the healing might take a bit.  Even with the extra power attained by Malcolm drawing on the fire for energy.

Were there any curses or maledictions inside the wound that would hinder healing magic?


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The raccoon immediately put his hands on Universe.  He channeled life-giving healing magic into Universe's body, working it towards the chest wound.
> 
> Given this was a mortal healing a dragon god, the healing might take a bit.  Even with the extra power attained by Malcolm drawing on the fire for energy.
> 
> Were there any curses or maledictions inside the wound that would hinder healing magic?


*I winced* “There’s only one thing that can hurt him this badly cursed steel the wound can only be healed by powerful purification magic infused with water”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I winced* “There’s only one thing that can hurt him this badly cursed steel the wound can only be healed by powerful purification magic infused with water”


"I know what to do to amplify Malcolm's purification magic..."

Dural went for an intercom again.

"Bring one of the purple crystals to the east reading room, please."

Dural turned to Solaris.

"Does the water itself have to be special before it's used for infusion?  I know of one place with highly-magical water, but I don't know what else they put in that stuff...."

Oliver and Frost had followed the entourage into the reading room as well.

"Ummm... do you know when you got hit by the steel?"

"Hey, uh... mister, I believe this chainsaw belongs to you..."

"That is... that is from another timeline where all Choruses are trapped in objects!  How did you get your hands on it?"

"Our enemy had it.  Created a field where idioms were brought to life-"

"That.... the Chorus in that is Dare To Be Stupid!  That was one of the most dangerous items!  So... so he WAS trying to steal from me!...."

The chainsaw itself was magical, but not actually cursed in any fashion.  The cursed steel would have had to come from something else.  Was there anything lodged in the chain?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> In this library I have kept several of the writings from the last reality. I have a few of your journals from your early years here as well, those might be a good place to start searching for your origin again.


"Alright.  Let's have a look at the journals.  Khione, Dagda, Fujin.... even though some of these are private thoughts, this is important enough that I may ask you three to take notes..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I know what to do to amplify Malcolm's purification magic..."
> 
> Dural went for an intercom again.
> 
> ...


*Solaris sees an old steel dagger lodged in the chain*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris sees an old steel dagger lodged in the chain*


Oliver caught on to this as well.

"How... how was that thing even _spinning_ with that in there?!?"

"Depending on what was said during the fight, Dare to be Stupid's power can sometimes override normal physics...."

A coyote arrived, carrying some kind of quartz crystal and a few bottles of water.  The quartz glowed with a purple light.  Oliver's attention diverted to it.

"Look at the magic coming off of that thing...."

Coyote: "Strong enough to give someone a Chorus if they're compatible."

"We're not quite doing that, Randall.  Bring that near Malcolm.  So... Solaris, go over the infusion process, and then we need to talk about disposing of the cursed metal."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver caught on to this as well.
> 
> "How... how was that thing even _spinning_ with that in there?!?"
> 
> ...


“just put your hands in the water the magic should infuse itself” *I cried out in pain*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “just put your hands in the water the magic should infuse itself” *I cried out in pain*


Randall and Malcolm began with the ritual, heeding Solaris' instruction.  The power in their hands built up.

Malcolm unleashed the power in a single burst.  The fire in the fireplace went out, the quartz was instantly drained of its stored magic power, all of the power gathered through the water... and the water-infused magic flowed right into Universe's wound, its purifying intent clear.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Randall and Malcolm began with the ritual, heeding Solaris' instruction.  The power in their hands built up.
> 
> Malcolm unleashed the power in a single burst.  The fire in the fireplace went out, the quartz was instantly drained of its stored magic power, all of the power gathered through the water... and the water-infused magic flowed right into Universe's wound, its purifying intent clear.


*The wound healed but it was still painful* “OW OWW OWW” “Can someone calm Uni down please?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The wound healed but it was still painful* “OW OWW OWW” “Can someone calm Uni down please?”


"I'm not sure how we go about calming-"

"I've got this, Dural."

Oliver approached, Randall and Malcolm backing off.  Oliver put hands on Universe's chest and started channeling his power.

What spread through Universe was an aura that was both numbing and gently warming.  A magic designed to calm a body in multiple respects.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm not sure how we go about calming-"
> 
> "I've got this, Dural."
> 
> ...


*I purred cutely* “Awwwwwwwwwww”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I purred cutely* “Awwwwwwwwwww”


"That's... actually quite adorable."

While the others in the room watched Universe and Oliver, Dural looked to Solaris.

"So... slight issue, Solaris.  If this metal that got lodged in the chainsaw blade is enough to hurt him - and presumably you and the other dragons - that badly, I get the feeling a mortal, even a Temporal Lord, just HANDLING it is going to cause us massive problems.  Any ideas?


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's... actually quite adorable."
> 
> While the others in the room watched Universe and Oliver, Dural looked to Solaris.
> 
> "So... slight issue, Solaris.  If this metal that got lodged in the chainsaw blade is enough to hurt him - and presumably you and the other dragons - that badly, I get the feeling a mortal, even a Temporal Lord, just HANDLING it is going to cause us massive problems.  Any ideas?


“I would suggest moving the dagger with magic”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

*I wanted a hug also I needed rest*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I would suggest moving the dagger with magic”


"....with magic?  Hang on, you said this was steel, I may actually have a better idea."

Dural went for the intercom again.

"Go get Andrew, tell him to bring that projection lifter with him."

Before Dural could let go of the button, a snow leopard showed up.  He had a metal breastplate on and was carrying some sort of wide-barreled rifle with prongs.

Snow Leopard: "Was already on my way, Dural.  I was prepared to have to lift something out of the dragon's wounds."

"Nothing that severe, Andrew, I just need you to lift the dagger out of this chainsaw."

Snow Leopard: "Here, show me."

"Um, not near everyone."

Oliver pushed the chainsaw out into the hall.  The snow leopard stepped on the handle, aimed the rifle at where the cursed metal was, and pulled the trigger.  A beam of green energy surrounded the dagger, trying to lift it.  Is the dagger subject to magnetic fields?


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....with magic?  Hang on, you said this was steel, I may actually have a better idea."
> 
> Dural went for the intercom again.
> 
> ...


*It moved*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *It moved*


It took a bit of adjustment, but eventually the dagger was freed of the chainsaw.  The snow leopard kept holding the trigger.

Snow Leopard: "Now, uh, where do we put this thing?"

"Lead-lined box for now, we'll determine what to do later."

Dural breathed a sigh of relief.

"Magic has too much of a personal touch.  Not being familiar with cursed steel, I didn't want to chance the curse creeping up a magic aura.  Hence the projection gun.  So... is there a way to undo the curse in cursed steel?"



Universe said:


> *I wanted a hug also I needed rest*


Frost gave Universe a hug.

"By the way, guest room is upstairs."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It took a bit of adjustment, but eventually the dagger was freed of the chainsaw.  The snow leopard kept holding the trigger.
> 
> Snow Leopard: "Now, uh, where do we put this thing?"
> 
> ...


“Ohhhh my head”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It took a bit of adjustment, but eventually the dagger was freed of the chainsaw.  The snow leopard kept holding the trigger.
> 
> Snow Leopard: "Now, uh, where do we put this thing?"
> 
> ...


“in the past I have used Cosmic Diamond”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “in the past I have used Cosmic Diamond”


"I am unfortunately not familiar with the cosmic jewels, metals, and various other components.  Even the sound of it suggests they're... a bit above mortal hands."

Dural thought for a second.

"There were a couple references to Cryseum steel in some of my predecessor's research notes... stronger and lighter than many metals, has peculiar resonance frequencies... he built a couple of war machines out of it as well as integrating it into some big project.... but the means to make it... he uses terms that don't make any sense, references molecules that shouldn't be possible.  If we ever figured it out, it'd be a major breakthrough."

Actually, by mortal standards it WOULD be.  While not holding a candle to celestial steel, Cryseum steel actually tops a couple of the lesser-quality celestial dragon metals in its potential.

Jackson and Saxon had followed the group.

"Sounds like quite a metal."

"Well, the last guy WAS a genius, if a demented one...."



Universe said:


> “Ohhhh my head”


Dural looked over to Malcolm.

"Hey, Malcolm, can you do something for his headache?"

Malcolm: "Sorry, looks like just an exhaustion headache."

"So bring him up to the guest room then!"

Randall and Malcolm prepared to lift Universe.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am unfortunately not familiar with the cosmic jewels, metals, and various other components.  Even the sound of it suggests they're... a bit above mortal hands."
> 
> Dural thought for a second.
> 
> ...


*My sword had fallen out of its sheath revealing a metal that they haven’t seen before* “Allow me to introduce you to Celestial Steel it’s the best metal to make things out like shields that always come back to you like Thor’s hammer”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My sword had fallen out of its sheath revealing a metal that they haven’t seen before* “Allow me to introduce you to Celestial Steel it’s the best metal to make things out like shields that always come back to you like Thor’s hammer”


"You make it sound like celestial steel has a spiritual link to its wielder."

The snow leopard had gone off by this point.

"There has to be something like that to it, or something even more.  It couldn't be this simple... could it?"

Dural went for the intercom.

"Get me that Andromedan steel sword out of Yannick's stash.  We have some tests to run with it."

Andromedan steel was actually not a good weapon material - but an awesome aerospace and biomedical metal.  Its issue as weapon materials went wasn't its durability or how it held a cutting edge, but that it was too light to really carry the force of a swing - it could really only work as a stabbing weapon.

"The returning property is something impressive, but I want to see more about its abilities.  Admittedly we're stuck with a very controlled environment, but this should shed some light on it regardless."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright.  Let's have a look at the journals.  Khione, Dagda, Fujin.... even though some of these are private thoughts, this is important enough that I may ask you three to take notes..."


We will probably have time to analyze these while we are on our way to see Raiden. Where did he say he was located at Fabiana?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We will probably have time to analyze these while we are on our way to see Raiden. Where did he say he was located at Fabiana?


"What I heard from him is that we go to Mars and the stone face connects us."

"Stone face?"

"Yes.  We were working on an amazing planet before the rebellion ruined things and the only thing we truly got done building was a giant stone face.  The rest only lives on as ideas in fiction."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What I heard from him is that we go to Mars and the stone face connects us."
> 
> "Stone face?"
> 
> "Yes.  We were working on an amazing planet before the rebellion ruined things and the only thing we truly got done building was a giant stone face.  The rest only lives on as ideas in fiction."


Yes I know about the stone face! It shows up on those alien conspiracy tv shows that are popular in my domain. It seems like they got something right for once.
_Ahrakas bows to Horus._
We will be taking our leave now Your Excellency, it was a pleasure to meet with you. Thank you for everything.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You make it sound like celestial steel has a spiritual link to its wielder."
> 
> The snow leopard had gone off by this point.
> 
> ...


“Ok if we could get Universe to wake up”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

*Solaris puts out his hand and his double sided sword flew into his hand* “see no matter where I am”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes I know about the stone face! It shows up on those alien conspiracy tv shows that are popular in my domain. It seems like they got something right for once.
> _Ahrakas bows to Horus._
> We will be taking our leave now Your Excellency, it was a pleasure to meet with you. Thank you for everything.


"They're probably saying it's Atlantean lizard people who made it.  I wonder how crazy they'd go if they found out the full truth."

The Architects bowed to Horus as well.

"Thank you for everything, Grand Vigilant Horus."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok if we could get Universe to wake up”





Universe said:


> *Solaris puts out his hand and his double sided sword flew into his hand* “see no matter where I am”


"So this is the kind of thing you do when immortal, huh?  Make things that simply take too much time otherwise?  Like, I get the impression steel like this takes decades to even acquire properly, much less work."

Dural glanced around.

"Anyways, we should bring Universe up to the guest room.  It'll be better sleeping quarters than these benches are... even if the benches are cushioned."

Randall and Malcolm lifted Universe.  Both were definitely using magic to enhance their strength.

"Follow me.  We'll want to use this elevator close by.  I'm glad these were in here already, Lacy would have been stuck on one floor otherwise.  Elevators are _not _easy to put in after the fact."

Dural hit the button to open the elevator doors.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

“this is the Sunblade sharpest sword in existence”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So this is the kind of thing you do when immortal, huh?  Make things that simply take too much time otherwise?  Like, I get the impression steel like this takes decades to even acquire properly, much less work."
> 
> Dural glanced around.
> 
> ...


“These swords were forged by hand and not by magic the celestial steel is mined from a mine on Planet Solaris it’s a secret don’t tell anyone but your boss and his bosses if they ask”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “These swords were forged by hand and not by magic the celestial steel is mined from a mine on Planet Solaris it’s a secret don’t tell anyone but your boss and his bosses if they ask”


"Given that none of us know where the mine or Planet Solaris are, your secret's safe."

Eventually everyone would make it to the guest room.  Randall and Malcolm set Universe down on a bed that... would have been lavish by mortal standards.  Not sure how it stacks up for celestial dragons.

"Does the mine ever replenish?  Or is there a limit to how much celestial steel there is?"

"You know, I have to ask - is it safe to assume I'll have to retrieve the celestial steel myself when it comes time to forge my weapon?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Given that none of us know where the mine or Planet Solaris are, your secret's safe."
> 
> Eventually everyone would make it to the guest room.  Randall and Malcolm set Universe down on a bed that... would have been lavish by mortal standards.  Not sure how it stacks up for celestial dragons.
> 
> ...


“it replenishes due to an enchantment  I myself put on it but no you don’t have to mine it yourself you do however have to forge it yourself if you want the experience I forged my double bladed sword myself”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “it replenishes due to an enhancement I myself put on it but no you don’t have to mine it yourself you do however have to forge it yourself if you want the experience I forged my double bladed sword myself”


"No wonder it's a closely guarded secret."

"Replenishment by enhancement?  You must not have much of an economy when resources aren't truly finite."

Dural laughed.

"_Economy,_ Saxon?  They're _gods_.  Economies are a mortal concept."

"Say I decide on a weapon more like a spear, given my height difference compared to the other dragon gods.  Solaris, is the ideal lumber for a spear shaft also on the same planet?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No wonder it's a closely guarded secret."
> 
> "Replenishment by enhancement?  You must not have much of an economy when resources aren't truly finite."
> 
> ...


*Solaris stares at him then starts laughing* “of course your talking to the god of creation planet Solaris has trees that contain powerful magic They are Memorial Rowen Purification Acacia and Firewood trees to name a few”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris stares at him then starts laughing* “of course your talking to the god of creation planet Solaris has trees that contain powerful magic They are Memorial Rowen Purification Acacia and Firewood trees to name a few”


"Y'know, time out, something occurs to me."

"Is it the fact they're all strictly talking about melee weapons?"

"Yeah.  You've been around for... what, billions, trillions of years?  Surely you've run into a situation where you've needed a firearm... or even a crossbow?"

"The two of us carry variable blasters with Rukbatian ammo converters.  One gun, thousands of different munitions possible depending on the resources where we land.  I know guns might be a bit crude, but let's find out what the celestial dragons pull off when it comes to distance weaponry."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 24, 2022)

hi


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Y'know, time out, something occurs to me."
> 
> "Is it the fact they're all strictly talking about melee weapons?"
> 
> ...


*Solaris again stares before laughing* “have you seriously never heard of a plasma blaster or a light cannon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris again stares before laughing* “have you seriously never heard of a plasma blaster or a light cannon”


"Only versions of those we've seen are heavy weapons.  Mounted on a roadster, at smallest."

"And besides... we've run into beings immune to plasma and sunlight in our travels.  You learn to appreciate something simpler like ice ammo in a situation like that."

"We... have seen a few like that, but generally only attached to power armor.  We're a fan of ballistic weapons due to our fairly heavy use of magic.  Show me a plasma weapon where you can individually enchant each shot to do something different."



ScaratheWolf said:


> hi


Dural went for an intercom.

"Did anyone get invited to any of the guest rooms while I was out?"

Dural looked to the newcomer.

"My retinue really needs to keep me up to date on these things.  I.... know we kind of barged in... there was a situation downstairs.  Who are you?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Only versions of those we've seen are heavy weapons.  Mounted on a roadster, at smallest."
> 
> "And besides... we've run into beings immune to plasma and sunlight in our travels.  You learn to appreciate something simpler like ice ammo in a situation like that."
> 
> ...


“you guys are so primitive We have blasters that are powered by the magic the welder uses”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you guys are so primitive We have blasters that are powered by the magic the welder uses”


"We've been held back by an insane AI who wanted to return the world to its natural state up until two years ago.  That AI hacked into anything more complicated.  It was only by sheer luck we could get any of the old power armors or weapons to function while the malevolent AI was operating and we had to rip out a lot of components to do it.  We don't even have spaceships, as much as we want them.  Calling us 'primitive' is a given."

Dural sighed.

"There's a LOT we're trying to catch up on.  I can't go over all of them, but the one I can say openly is that most of our people physically CAN'T use magic and would outright die if given the power.  Admittedly only Andrew and Jubal can't in this mansion - they have other tricks - but it's a massive problem for the rest of the planet.  We suspect it's not normal but we've got no clue why it's the case."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We've been held back by an insane AI who wanted to return the world to its natural state up until two years ago.  That AI hacked into anything more complicated.  It was only by sheer luck we could get any of the old power armors or weapons to function while the malevolent AI was operating and we had to rip out a lot of components to do it.  We don't even have spaceships, as much as we want them.  Calling us 'primitive' is a given."
> 
> Dural sighed.
> 
> "There's a LOT we're trying to catch up on.  I can't go over all of them, but the one I can say openly is that most of our people physically CAN'T use magic and would outright die if given the power.  Admittedly only Andrew and Jubal can't in this mansion - they have other tricks - but it's a massive problem for the rest of the planet.  We suspect it's not normal but we've got no clue why it's the case."


“This is ridiculous why can’t we go back to first reality when everything was perfect” *Solaris said in celestial*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is ridiculous why can’t we go back to first reality when everything was perfect” *Solaris said in celestial*


<Too much of a target,> Frost responded, also in Celestial.  <There was a reason we even HAVE future realities.>

Oliver did not answer that.  It could have been that he hadn't been trained in Celestial yet, or if he did understand it innately he was focused on something else.

"Dural, bring either Andrew or Jubal here.  I want to see if I can figure out why so many of you can't do it."

Another use of the intercom.

"Bring a non-mage to the guest room, our guests want to find out something."

Dural looked to the dragons.

"You don't suppose it's something in our blood, is it?  Like a missing genome or-"

"Ow.  What's with the complicated words all of a sudden?"

"Complicated?  We're talking science and the pinnings of DNA here, so-"

"....this is giving me a migraine."

"Solaris... is the little one unable to comprehend science?  Did we find his antithesis?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> <Too much of a target,> Frost responded, also in Celestial.  <There was a reason we even HAVE future realities.>
> 
> Oliver did not answer that.  It could have been that he hadn't been trained in Celestial yet, or if he did understand it innately he was focused on something else.
> 
> ...


“I guess I don’t know maybe Cerebrus would know”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

*I slowly woke up and held my hand out suddenly Liepiercer flew from the room that it was in all the way to me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I guess I don’t know maybe Cerebrus would know”


"It felt... extremely painful.  Like, I can understand the physical part of using technology, but the moment he said those words it physically hurt to even try to process them.  Solaris, try a few with me, let's see if this is a bigger issue... then you're going to have to explain what Aunt Frost means by an 'antithesis'.  And maybe what a few of ours are."



> *I slowly woke up and held my hand out suddenly Liepiercer flew from the room that it was in all the way to me*


Real important question.  Did it phase through the walls, cut through them, or follow a path of least resistance?


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It felt... extremely painful.  Like, I can understand the physical part of using technology, but the moment he said those words it physically hurt to even try to process them.  Solaris, try a few with me, let's see if this is a bigger issue... then you're going to have to explain what Aunt Frost means by an 'antithesis'.  And maybe what a few of ours are."
> 
> 
> Real important question.  Did it phase through the walls, cut through them, or follow a path of least resistance?


Phased through the wall “Ok I can try Nuclei DNA chromosomes Energy equals mass times the speed of light squared”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok I can try Nuclei DNA chromosomes Energy equals mass times the speed of light squared”


Oliver grew increasingly pained as the first three words were mentioned.

"Ow.  OW!  AAGGH!"

The equation made him collapse to the ground, flailing his feet and clutching his head.

"MAKE IT STOP, MAKE IT STOOOP!"

".....yep.  Scientific terms appear to be his antithesis.  So many beings rely on science that this might be a problem for him.  Any ideas?"


Universe said:


> Phased through the wall


Dural watched as the sword appeared.

"Yep... should have known.  Phases through walls just like most Chorus powers can."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver grew increasingly pained as the first three words were mentioned.
> 
> "Ow.  OW!  AAGGH!"
> 
> ...


“hm this must be how Universe feels when he tries to lie”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

*I walked into the room my sword sheathed* “what did I miss?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “hm this must be how Universe feels when he tries to lie”





Universe said:


> *I walked into the room my sword sheathed* “what did I miss?”


"You missed everyone comparing weapon technology and you missed the little guy having a panic attack at the mention of science."

A tortoise entered the room, carrying an extremely light-looking jian-type sword.  Dural took it.

"Oh, thank you Jubal.  This is the Andromedan steel sword I was talking about."

Oliver stopped writhing.  He stood up.

"Excuse me!  That was not a 'panic attack'.  The terms felt like they were physically hurting me!"

"....okay, Solaris, is this a common thing with the celestial dragons?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You missed everyone comparing weapon technology and you missed the little guy having a panic attack at the mention of science."
> 
> A tortoise entered the room, carrying an extremely light-looking jian-type sword.  Dural took it.
> 
> ...


“sometimes”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You missed everyone comparing weapon technology and you missed the little guy having a panic attack at the mention of science."
> 
> A tortoise entered the room, carrying an extremely light-looking jian-type sword.  Dural took it.
> 
> ...


“It’s ok that happens to me when I try to lie I literally can not lie” *I unsheathed my sword*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s ok that happens to me when I try to lie I literally can not lie”


"How do you manage?  I feel like I'm going to have to wear earplugs on any world with a lot of science."


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "How do you manage?  I feel like I'm going to have to wear earplugs on any world with a lot of science."


“I always tell the truth” *I then unsheathed Liepiercer*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I always tell the truth” *I then unsheathed Liepiercer*


"Solaris was talking a bit about the celestial steel used to make that.  Maybe we should head down to the test range.  I wanted to see how the blades stacked up."

"By the way, Dural.... I was reading auras.  The snow leopard was magically bereft, but the tortoise actually has the potential.  Just unharnessed."

"What?  Jubal told me that interface rig in his shell made him unable to use magic!"

"Maybe he doesn't want it.  I'm actually going to want to talk to that snow leopard again once we get done with weapon testing.  I... may actually be able to help him.  Hey, Solaris... our 'ultimate' abilities, the ones that are such a big burst they exhaust us... do they too improve with age?  I may have an idea what mine is."

Oliver sent a telepathic message to Ahrakas.

_"So, um.... we're holding up here.  Whatever the otters did to save me, it also made it so I'm literally unable to process scientific terminology in my mind.  Hurts as much as Universe trying to lie.  Probably just a consequence of magic being my domain.  Keep it in mind if you need me anywhere and let me know any ideas you have for counteracting this, I just know there's a lot of high-science worlds where this will cause problems.  How are those otters holding up?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris was talking a bit about the celestial steel used to make that.  Maybe we should head down to the test range.  I wanted to see how the blades stacked up."
> 
> "By the way, Dural.... I was reading auras.  The snow leopard was magically bereft, but the tortoise actually has the potential.  Just unharnessed."
> 
> ...


“Ok just don’t hurt me”


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris was talking a bit about the celestial steel used to make that.  Maybe we should head down to the test range.  I wanted to see how the blades stacked up."
> 
> "By the way, Dural.... I was reading auras.  The snow leopard was magically bereft, but the tortoise actually has the potential.  Just unharnessed."
> 
> ...


“the first time it makes us pass out so probably”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Only versions of those we've seen are heavy weapons.  Mounted on a roadster, at smallest."
> 
> "And besides... we've run into beings immune to plasma and sunlight in our travels.  You learn to appreciate something simpler like ice ammo in a situation like that."
> 
> ...


Ronin...and u are?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They're probably saying it's Atlantean lizard people who made it.  I wonder how crazy they'd go if they found out the full truth."
> 
> The Architects bowed to Horus as well.
> 
> "Thank you for everything, Grand Vigilant Horus."


_Everyone heads back to the ship and departs. Getting comfortable everyone gathers round to read the journals._
Entry 1
I guess I am going to start writing down my thoughts from now on. We weren't allowed to do that before.
Yesterday, we were all rescued from that dragon who was "raising" us. The leader of the rescue says his name is Horus. He told us we are all some sort of gods called the Architects. Reincarnations of the creators of this and every reality. He said he was part of  a group called the Vigilant, said they have been waiting for us this whole time. He took us to their leader a dragon, an Archangel Dragon rather than a Celestial Dragon. His name is Azrael, I hope I can learn to trust him. 
I guess this makes more sense why Marendar mistreated us. He was probably scared of us. I wonder why. 
Also, the dreams make much more sense now. They must be memories. That must mean the nightmares are memories too. Marendar would get so angry when I had the nightmares. He would hurt us so bad when I had them.
Ill make him pay some day for how we were mistreated, especially for how he mistreated Loki.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris was talking a bit about the celestial steel used to make that.  Maybe we should head down to the test range.  I wanted to see how the blades stacked up."
> 
> "By the way, Dural.... I was reading auras.  The snow leopard was magically bereft, but the tortoise actually has the potential.  Just unharnessed."
> 
> ...


_That is a little concerning. The Architects are doing good. Can you do me a favor? You are a newcomer to the Celestial Dragon ranks, an outsider so to say. Would you mind reporting some of their movements and actions to me? I want to know if they have any plans for the Architects we are unaware of._


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Everyone heads back to the ship and departs. Getting comfortable everyone gathers round to read the journals._
> Entry 1
> I guess I am going to start writing down my thoughts from now on. We weren't allowed to do that before.
> Yesterday, we were all rescued from that dragon who was "raising" us. The leader of the rescue says his name is Horus. He told us we are all some sort of gods called the Architects. Reincarnations of the creators of this and every reality. He said he was part of  a group called the Vigilant, said they have been waiting for us this whole time. He took us to their leader a dragon, an Archangel Dragon rather than a Celestial Dragon. His name is Azrael, I hope I can learn to trust him.
> ...


_I can hear you and I have nothing to hide I told you everything I know I just want peace._


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> _I can hear you and I have nothing to hide I told you everything I know I just want peace._


_Wow, you do have powerful telepathy skills. I will back off for now. I hope that we truly can achieve peace._


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Wow, you do have powerful telepathy skills. I will back off for now. I hope that we truly can achieve peace._


_I hope so too Lauren was my brother and your father killed him but the past is the past and I hope to move on he would have wanted that I’m still morning the loss of my mother but I’ve heard her voice and I think she might be out there somewhere_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> _I hope so too Lauren was my brother and your father killed him but the past is the past and I hope to move on he would have wanted that I’m still morning the loss of my mother but I’ve heard her voice and I think she might be out there somewhere_


_I hope she is too. I know the pain of losing a mother._


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I hope she is too. I know the pain of losing a mother._


_It was the first time I’ve heard her voice and I almost broke down crying_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ronin...and u are?


"The name is Dural Norris.  I guess you could say I'm the planet's administrator.  It's.... complicated."


Universe said:


> “Ok just don’t hurt me”


"Oh no no no, it's not like that.  We're not testing the weapons out on each other.  No, this is a standard sharpness and durability test.  Test range is in the second basement, we can access it from the same elevator as before but it takes a keycode to get down there and not a specific floor button."




Universe said:


> “the first time it makes us pass out so probably”


"I see.  I think mine's an enabling power of some sort, I'll see if I can find a right moment to use it."



Baron Tredegar said:


> _That is a little concerning. The Architects are doing good. Can you do me a favor? You are a newcomer to the Celestial Dragon ranks, an outsider so to say. Would you mind reporting some of their movements and actions to me? I want to know if they have any plans for the Architects we are unaware of._


_"Funny thing about that... Cerebrus approached me after one of our earlier communications.  He says that's been tried before.  And I tried to prophecy what would happen if I attempted it.  Twenty different attempts... foiled twenty different ways by the other dragon gods, before they rat me out to Solaris.  Turns out the worst one to cross isn't the destruction or death god, but the *life* one.  So... it's not so much that I don't want to, it's the fact that it's simply *not possible*."_

Oliver glanced around.

"Universe, Solaris, would either of you object to me telling Ahrakas about that one dragon who was passing on his domain?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The name is Dural Norris.  I guess you could say I'm the planet's administrator.  It's.... complicated."
> 
> "Oh no no no, it's not like that.  We're not testing the weapons out on each other.  No, this is a standard sharpness and durability test.  Test range is in the second basement, we can access it from the same elevator as before but it takes a keycode to get down there and not a specific floor button."
> 
> ...


“no”


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The name is Dural Norris.  I guess you could say I'm the planet's administrator.  It's.... complicated."
> 
> "Oh no no no, it's not like that.  We're not testing the weapons out on each other.  No, this is a standard sharpness and durability test.  Test range is in the second basement, we can access it from the same elevator as before but it takes a keycode to get down there and not a specific floor button."
> 
> ...


“Fine”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Everyone heads back to the ship and departs. Getting comfortable everyone gathers round to read the journals._
> Entry 1
> I guess I am going to start writing down my thoughts from now on. We weren't allowed to do that before.
> Yesterday, we were all rescued from that dragon who was "raising" us. The leader of the rescue says his name is Horus. He told us we are all some sort of gods called the Architects. Reincarnations of the creators of this and every reality. He said he was part of a group called the Vigilant, said they have been waiting for us this whole time. He took us to their leader a dragon, an Archangel Dragon rather than a Celestial Dragon. His name is Azrael, I hope I can learn to trust him.
> ...


"He did wind up paying... in way worse ways than I could have ever imagined in those times."

"Scared of us?  That's all?  I hate to say this, but fear is not an excuse.  Look how terrified Firuthi was of us."

"And he never did anything like what Marendar did?"

"Not even _close_.  The worst Firuthi did to us was throw out our freezer, and that was because I was using ice powers at 2 AM in the morning.  In fact, he was on the opposite end where he was overprotective of us."

"I have to ask, how overprotective?"

"Couple playground bullies pinned me down once, one of them harassing me over my fur pattern... but Dad put the bully in the hospital within the day.  When the bully's family sued, Dad hired one of Yannick's lawyers to get the lawsuit dismissed."

"Whoa.  Why did Dad go that far?"

"Let's... not get into the details.  My fur pattern gets confused for ice cream, that should tell you *everything* about what the bully said that made Dad go ballistic."

"I think it's time we continue reading and not dwell on that."

"Agreed."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “no”


"Alright."

Oliver resumed his telepathic message to Ahrakas.

_"Though... there is one juicy thing I DID learn.  Apparently Universe brought back a dragon that was killed by Lucifer.  That dragon said one thing about passing on his domain before falling silent, apparently awaiting reincarnation.  When Aunt Frost asked who was going to get the power, Universe said a name.  Tell me... how well do you know Firuthi, and do you think he could handle being the new God of Echoes?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He did wind up paying... in way worse ways than I could have ever imagined in those times."
> 
> "Scared of us?  That's all?  I hate to say this, but fear is not an excuse.  Look how terrified Firuthi was of us."
> 
> ...


Entry 2
The nightmares continue. I was hoping perhaps they were an aftereffect of being abused, but it seems like they are not. 
I guess if I write the dreams down I can make better sense of them.
I was a being that I am having a hard time comprehending. I just know that I had values and ideals that were completely alien and outside of what I know as the natural world. 
I was being held prisoner by dragons, my brothers and sisters were as well, they looked like some sort of precursors to the Celestials. They were forcing ideas and emotions on us. We were unwilling to accept these things, they were against our very nature. I felt my mind and soul being violated. 
I cant remember much else.
My brothers and sisters all say they have been having similar dreams. Loki dreams of endless war, of great crusades. He finds those dreams exhilarating. Khione dreams of a realm of endless sky. The Dagda, says they remembers an incarnation where gender didnt exist and everything was immortal.
I wish I had someone to talk to about these memories. Azrael helps a little bit, he knew a guy from the previous reality. But he died early on in this one. Apparently we were close friends last go around. 
It seems that we truly are gods. I just wish I knew what I really am, what did Marendar fear, what did they do to us all those lifetimes ago?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright."
> 
> Oliver resumed his telepathic message to Ahrakas.
> 
> _"Though... there is one juicy thing I DID learn.  Apparently Universe brought back a dragon that was killed by Lucifer.  That dragon said one thing about passing on his domain before falling silent, apparently awaiting reincarnation.  When Aunt Frost asked who was going to get the power, Universe said a name.  Tell me... how well do you know Firuthi, and do you think he could handle being the new God of Echoes?"_


_Wasnt the last God of Echoes Marendar? If so I am extremely concerned._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Wasnt the last God of Echoes Marendar? If so I am extremely concerned._


Oliver looked to Solaris.

"I think it's important that Ahrakas knows more about the last God of Echoes.  It might help Firuthi cope with what may be coming to him."


Universe said:


> “Fine”


"Down below it is, then.  Ronin, you can come with us if you want.  If not I'll send someone up here."

Dural led the dragons to the elevator.  He lifted a panel to reveal a keypad and touched seven numbers.  The elevator went down for a ways.

When the doors opened, they opened into a vast open space.  Armaments locked up neatly on one wall, targets on another.  A number of training dummies off to the side.  This looked like a weapons testing area.

"Welcome to the test range.  We'll want to use the orange dummies for the weapons test, they're made mostly of ballistic gel.  Other dummies are wood or metal."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Entry 2
> The nightmares continue. I was hoping perhaps they were an aftereffect of being abused, but it seems like they are not.
> I guess if I write the dreams down I can make better sense of them.
> I was a being that I am having a hard time comprehending. I just know that I had values and ideals that were completely alien and outside of what I know as the natural world.
> ...


"You know something?  I made a claim that Solaris turned other species into dragons to make the Architects, in response to the sheer number of realities he said he made.  This... this would _absolutely_ put _us_ as products of the process."

"Loki.... actually enjoying war?  No wonder _he_ was the one to lead a rebellion despite being such a philosopher."

"Mine... almost feels like one where love wouldn't exist at all."

"Endless sky, huh?  No wonder I do well with the weather in a case like that."

"I feel like this solves 'what they did to us'.  But it does bring up two more questions.  _Why us?_  What was so special about us, that we were the ones chosen?"

"....and the other?"

"What were our original values and ideals?"

"We're going to have to tell Kurt about all of this eventually."

"Let's keep reading, maybe we can get some clue."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked to Solaris.
> 
> "I think it's important that Ahrakas knows more about the last God of Echoes.  It might help Firuthi cope with what may be coming to him."
> 
> ...


*I smiled my sword was actually glowing*


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked to Solaris.
> 
> "I think it's important that Ahrakas knows more about the last God of Echoes.  It might help Firuthi cope with what may be coming to him."
> 
> ...


“He was a kind caring dragon but he was prone to losing his temper when frustrated I feel like the abuse was my fault I asked too much of him”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Zosma...._


"Narasimha, Ahkmou, be ready to greet them and lead them in here."

"On it."

"Adnoartina, continue the preparations."

"Okay...."

"Ah-Muzen-Cab, be ready.  If any of them need anything, you might be retrieving it."

"I understand."

Kurt entered the museum meeting room.  He had darkened the lights so he couldn't see all the way across.  He set up a small lantern, powered by some unknown battery that did not give off heat, in the center of the room.  He then proceeded to sit down, facing the open doorway.

He telepathically reached out his mind to Solaris.

_"You spoke of other realities.  Many of your creations dead or dying.  Would you be willing to show me a couple of these fallen realities, while I wait for everything to be set up?  I had a thought.  I want it so no one would have to suffer again.  I am picturing the suffering, the misery of the lost realities.  I would like to see it, once, properly, so I know if we have any chance of saving them."_

Kurt hesitated, then continued his telepathy.

_"I have a plan.  I need to see how plausible the plan is before I enact it."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile on Zosma...._
> 
> 
> "Narasimha, Ahkmou, be ready to greet them and lead them in here."
> ...


*Solaris shows him a reality of dragons that were fighting knights a nuclear apocalypse and one where everything was on fire*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris shows him a reality of dragons that were fighting knights a nuclear apocalypse and one where everything was on fire*


_"It... it's strange, I feel like there's more to these dying realities than just the war and devastation.  I think I see something in the knights, in particular.  Show me another one with open war.  Show it... much more fully.  Give some depth to it.  I want to see if I witness the same thing I saw in the knights."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"It... it's strange, I feel like there's more to these dying realities than just the war and devastation.  I think I see something in the knights, in particular.  Show me another one with open war.  Show it... much more fully.  Give some depth to it.  I want to see if I witness the same thing I saw in the knights."_


*Solaris shows a reality where celestial dragons were fighting evil dragons suddenly Solaris made a weird noise that sounded like a gasp and a spittake*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris shows a reality where celestial dragons were fighting evil dragons suddenly Solaris made a weird noise that sounded like a gasp and a spittake*


_"I... think I saw something in common.... but.... what happened...?  What did you see....?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I... think I saw something in common.... but.... what happened...?  What did you see....?"_


_“mother she’s alive I knew she was still out there somewhere”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“mother she’s alive I knew she was still out there somewhere”_


_"She.... she is in a hostile place, then... and the evil dragons... they looked like corrupted flame and their energ-"_

Kurt suddenly hesitated mid-message.

_"....I sense that several people are staring at me.  We will have to continue this later, Solaris.  Tell the other dragons what you saw."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"She.... she is in a hostile place, then... and the evil dragons... they looked like corrupted flame and their energ-"_
> 
> Kurt suddenly hesitated mid-message.
> 
> _"....I sense that several people are staring at me.  We will have to continue this later, Solaris.  Tell the other dragons what you saw."_


*I looked at my Father in confusion*


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

“SHE’S ALIVE!”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 25, 2022)

So if you are the planets in admin does that mean that the planet runs on slavery?





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The name is Dural Norris.  I guess you could say I'm the planet's administrator.  It's.... complicated."
> 
> "Oh no no no, it's not like that.  We're not testing the weapons out on each other.  No, this is a standard sharpness and durability test.  Test range is in the second basement, we can access it from the same elevator as before but it takes a keycode to get down there and not a specific floor button."
> 
> ...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> So if you are the planets in admin does that mean that the planet runs on slavery?


".....seriously?  THAT'S your first guess?"

Dural looked quite annoyed.

"The main thing I have to watch is the time stream.  There are time and dimension travelers who will try to mess with reality around this planet.  I have to prevent them from doing that.  In the meantime, I've got other goals as well... the possibility of my people being able to travel the stars is one such dream."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 25, 2022)

So you believe yourself to be a god?





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....seriously?  THAT'S your first guess?"
> 
> Dural looked quite annoyed.
> 
> "The main thing I have to watch is the time stream.  There are time and dimension travelers who will try to mess with reality around this planet.  I have to prevent them from doing that.  In the meantime, I've got other goals as well... the possibility of my people being able to travel the stars is one such dream."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked at my Father in confusion*





Universe said:


> “SHE’S ALIVE!”


Frost shed a few tears.

"...she does live... this is... this is amazing news...."

Oliver was a bit confused.

"I can see the tears start to well up, Solaris..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost shed a few tears.
> 
> "...she does live... this is... this is amazing news...."
> 
> ...


“I-I saw her die I’m guessing she spent all these centuries regenerating into a body that could fight back”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> So you believe yourself to be a god?


"Formally, no.  But when I was given this position and the power to handle it, I was very clearly warned that the people would worship me as one."

Dural scratched a bit.

"After the first dozen times of people bowing before you, despite your best efforts telling people not to do it, you learn to run with it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

“Hold up time out Grandma lives”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I-I saw her die I’m guessing she spent all these centuries regenerating into a body that could fight back”





Universe said:


> “Hold up time out Grandma lives”


"I will be glad to see her in action.  It seems the whole family is coming together."

Dural turned back to the dragons.

"That.... will be a sight to see.  I wonder what kind of war requires a whole family of dragons?  Can I at least see how those weapons perform before you run off again?"

Dural turned his focus to one of the training dummies.  He gave several swings, striking it with the Andromedan steel sword, before stabbing the dummy all the way through.  He pointed out several spots on the dummy.

"See?  Sharp, but too light to cut through anything substantial by swinging.  Have to stab with this kind of sword."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will be glad to see her in action.  It seems the whole family is coming together."
> 
> Dural turned back to the dragons.
> 
> ...


*I sliced through it with Liepiercer like the dummy were butter*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sliced through it with Liepiercer like the dummy were butter*


"Impressive.  I... you know, forget the durability test, I can actually think of one more demonstration I'd want to see... hang on a second..."

Dural went for the intercom again.

"Get Valentin down to the test range.  I want him to show off his peculiar fighting style."

Dural turned back to the dragons.

"He'll be a moment."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He was a kind caring dragon but he was prone to losing his temper when frustrated I feel like the abuse was my fault I asked too much of him”


"Okay, I'll see what I can manage."

Oliver continued telepathic conversation with Ahrakas.

_"Solaris says.... while Marendar cared deeply, he had temper issues.  Solaris feels some blame and thinks he asked too much of Marendar."_

Y'know... didn't Firuthi have some anger issues in the past....?  Didn't someone control him by his anger?  How had things developed.... with that dark side of his called Jormungandr......?  Wasn't he trying to find out something about his bouts of anger and madness?  Wasn't that one of the big reasons he wasn't with the kids right now?  There may have been some parallels between Firuthi and Marendar already.


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Impressive.  I... you know, forget the durability test, I can actually think of one more demonstration I'd want to see... hang on a second..."
> 
> Dural went for the intercom again.
> 
> ...


“Ok”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know something?  I made a claim that Solaris turned other species into dragons to make the Architects, in response to the sheer number of realities he said he made.  This... this would _absolutely_ put _us_ as products of the process."
> 
> "Loki.... actually enjoying war?  No wonder _he_ was the one to lead a rebellion despite being such a philosopher."
> 
> ...


_The next several entries are about mundane manners but then one catches your attention._
Entry 125
Marendar came for us. He killed Azrael.
Khione froze him in place to immobilize him. Then Fujin summoned her lightning powers to electrocute him. Me, the Dagda, and Loki then grabbed Azraels swords and killed the monster that had abused us. Dagda castrated him, I dismembered him, and then Loki slit his throat.
I felt like I channeled something old when we killed him, Loki says he felt it as well. Perhaps our true selves are starting to manifest themselves?
Loki says he felt the experience disconcerting, I felt it exhilarating.
I should start experimenting with my abilities, we are capable of such enormous power. Marendar was right to fear us.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, I'll see what I can manage."
> 
> Oliver continued telepathic conversation with Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


_Firuthi was originally built as a superweapon to kill the Architects. Is there a chance that some of the psychic energy that made Marendar act the way he did be transmitted to Firuthi?_


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The next several entries are about mundane manners but then one catches your attention._
> Entry 125
> Marendar came for us. He killed Azrael.
> Khione froze him in place to immobilize him. Then Fujin summoned her lightning powers to electrocute him. Me, the Dagda, and Loki then grabbed Azraels swords and killed the monster that had abused us. Dagda castrated him, I dismembered him, and then Loki slit his throat.
> ...


_“I honestly do not know”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Firuthi was originally built as a superweapon to kill the Architects. Is there a chance that some of the psychic energy that made Marendar act the way he did be transmitted to Firuthi?_





Universe said:


> _“I honestly do not know”_


There was a long pause in the telepathic conversation.  Solaris would have noticed that Oliver had his hands out as if holding a crystal ball.

Then, he resumed the telepathy towards Ahrakas.

_"Reaching out with magic into the history of that possibility says: Not a chance.  Because psychic energy isn't what made Marendar act that way.  He suffered an astral injury a few realities ago that never healed properly.  He'd been having fits for a while after that, but he never noticed until a bunch of kids tried to kill him.  Wait... those kids... they look sort of familiar, despite me not being around that long ago...."

-------------------------_


Baron Tredegar said:


> _The next several entries are about mundane manners but then one catches your attention._
> Entry 125
> Marendar came for us. He killed Azrael.
> Khione froze him in place to immobilize him. Then Fujin summoned her lightning powers to electrocute him. Me, the Dagda, and Loki then grabbed Azraels swords and killed the monster that had abused us. Dagda castrated him, I dismembered him, and then Loki slit his throat.
> ...


Cooper cringed, his hands between his thighs.

"I WHAT?"

"Look, Cooper, you're like the rest of us.  You can be savage when crossed."

".....wow.  We practically tortured him to death."

"So Loki enjoys wars but can't stand this kind of brutality and ancient power?  What gives?"

"Bigger fan of leadership?"

"Wanting a real purpose to the fights?"

"I don't know.  What I do know is... we admittedly have been softballing it with our own powers."

"We've been able to hide behind stronger beings this time."

"Speak for yourself, I tapped into something old when we were repelling the attack at the party."

"We ought to find a planet one of these days that won't suffer if we test ourselves."

"Let's keep reading, see if we can dig up more."


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There was a long pause in the telepathic conversation.  Solaris would have noticed that Oliver had his hands out as if holding a crystal ball.
> 
> Then, he resumed the telepathy towards Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


*I wanted to actually meet my grandmother*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”


Eventually, the mako shark from the bus ride arrived.

"What is it, Dural?"

"Showing off your fighting style, Valentin."

"Oh, is that all?  Sure, that platform over there."

Dural went to a console and hit a few buttons.  Valentin stood on the platform, the three swords sheathed.  Anyone watching would have noticed a large number of dummies stacked nearby.

Dural then hit the red button and the dummies started trying to grab Valentin.  With a flourish, he drew the spatha and cut the arm off one dummy, causing it to stop moving.  He the slashed at two other approaching dummies while drawing the Viking sword with his other hand.  He sliced through several of the approaching dummies and then suddenly a cluster of them appeared behind him.  With a quick movement of his neck, he drew the katana with his teeth and swiped through all their faces.  He continued with the three-sword stance for a while.

Then a buzzer hit.

"You're improving.  Thirty-five dummies and you didn't get tagged this time... although you are cutting too shallow on a few."

Valentin dropped the sword in his teeth and sheathed all of his weapons.

"I'm used to using a smokescreen and scent!"

Dural turned to the dragons.

"Pretty much all his Chorus power does is a smokescreen.  Dangerous enough for someone like him."

Dural hit a button and the platform reset.  Some new training dummies replaced the sliced ones.  Valentin stepped off the platform.

"Want to give it a try, Universe?  One minute to slice all the dummies that step on the platform.  Get tagged three times and that's it, but I don't think that will be an issue for you."

If Universe were to step up to the challenge, he'd notice that the dummies' positions were different than they had been for Valentin.  Also, there would always be at least one dummy on the platform, but up to five at a time.


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Eventually, the mako shark from the bus ride arrived.
> 
> "What is it, Dural?"
> 
> ...


*I activated Ultra Instinct and stepped up*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There was a long pause in the telepathic conversation.  Solaris would have noticed that Oliver had his hands out as if holding a crystal ball.
> 
> Then, he resumed the telepathy towards Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


Entry 134
We ascended to our thrones today. We have set up Marendars old tower as our seat of power. The forces of the Vigilant under Horus were able to quickly take control of the planet. We will begin constructing individual palaces for ourselves soon. This entire reality will soon be ours. 
I have been having luck recalling my past lives. I can now recall fully many of my past incarnations, though the early ones still evade me. 
I have perfected a technique I have dubbed "masking". With it I am able to fully assume the persona of one of my past lives. I am able to gain full knowledge of their strengths and weaknesses. 
Leadership and Strength suits me. Loki is clearly the warrior, he says he is eager for our great crusades throughout this reality. When he isnt sparring he is constantly twitching and fidgeting. The Dagda is clearly the artist among us, and he has appointed himself as the architect of our palaces and monuments. Fujin is the speaker, she works well with the masses and appeases them easily. Khione is the naturalist, she is able to easily bend all of nature to her will, she is quite fond of the lands of cold and the denizens that live in it.
Our rule is just beginning. From what I have seen in my memories this will truly be the zenith of all our power; a return to the old ways, before our true selves were taken away from us.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I activated Ultra Instinct and stepped up*


Dural hit the button to begin the session.

Universe's speed was going to determine the attempted difficulty.  Emphasis on 'attempted'.  There would be more dummies the more rapidly he cut them down, but there's really not much that's going to keep up with Ultra Instinct.

"Strange... there's clear movement and obvious cuts but I'm having trouble following it."


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural hit the button to begin the session.
> 
> Universe's speed was going to determine the attempted difficulty.  Emphasis on 'attempted'.  There would be more dummies the more rapidly he cut them down, but there's really not much that's going to keep up with Ultra Instinct.
> 
> "Strange... there's clear movement and obvious cuts but I'm having trouble following it."


“Ultra Instinct”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Entry 134
> We ascended to our thrones today. We have set up Marendars old tower as our seat of power. The forces of the Vigilant under Horus were able to quickly take control of the planet. We will begin constructing individual palaces for ourselves soon. This entire reality will soon be ours.
> I have been having luck recalling my past lives. I can now recall fully many of my past incarnations, though the early ones still evade me.
> I have perfected a technique I have dubbed "masking". With it I am able to fully assume the persona of one of my past lives. I am able to gain full knowledge of their strengths and weaknesses.
> ...


"This makes it almost kind of slow on our part recalling our pasts this time."

"Thing about the roles is we've rotated to different roles than usual in some of our pasts.  Dunno if it's the dragons' conditioning or just the way we've interpreted our own dreams differently."

"I know of a few of our pasts.  We have probably been every type of race at least once, I know for a fact we were among the Wasat Prisma dragons a hundred or so realities ago - and Dagda was the leader that time around - and I know we've been accumulating races each time.  Up until this past reality.  We lost a LOT of races in the purges."

"Honestly, given Pavlin's physical manifestation, I wouldn't count out THIS reality being our zenith.  Even if we don't return fully to how we were.  We did recall there being other simultaneous realities, so it's obvious we didn't lose everything we worked for."

"Part of me wonders how Kurt's doing on Zosma.  I hope he's not getting interference from the Convergence remnants.  Let's keep reading."


---------------------
_Meanwhile on Zosma...._

Kurt sent out a telepathic message to Solaris.

_"Preparations are nearly complete.  These Zosman geckos work fast.  So let me tell you my plan with the Convergence remnants.  I want to try and convince them there are far worse oppressors that need priority outside our own reality.  If they can't jump realities, we will try to make beings that can.  If this means you have to subtly intervene and 'train' the reality jumpers... are you prepared to do that?"

"If that doesn't work, I'll try for getting them to be peaceful.  And if they utterly reject me and try to have me killed... can you have Nydos on standby?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This makes it almost kind of slow on our part recalling our pasts this time."
> 
> "Thing about the roles is we've rotated to different roles than usual in some of our pasts.  Dunno if it's the dragons' conditioning or just the way we've interpreted our own dreams differently."
> 
> ...


_“affirmative I approve”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“affirmative” _


_"Alright.  I just hope they listen and aren't too far gone for reason.  We already lost quite a few of the best of our time due to this movement... I'd hate to lose the last few links to my own past."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Alright.  I just hope they listen and aren't too far gone for reason.  We already lost quite a few of the best of our time due to this movement... I'd hate to lose the last few links to my own past."_


_“Nydos says about time he has something to look forward to destroying”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ultra Instinct”


"Never thought I'd see the day when I witnessed that up close."

Dural looked at the console in shock.

"....I should have increased the difficulty.  30 seconds."


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Never thought I'd see the day when I witnessed that up close."
> 
> Dural looked at the console in shock.
> 
> "....I should have increased the difficulty.  30 seconds."


*I laughed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I laughed*


Eventually, after all was said and done, the buzzer sounded.  Dural called one of the passersby over.

"Check out how this dragon performed."

?????: "No way! A HUNDRED AND FIVE? In a MINUTE?!?"

"I got to see the whole thing.  The dragons way outclass us."

Dural looked up at Universe.

"You know, this is going to cause morale problems if people see this as the high score... I can achieve about forty or so, fifty if I risk letting myself get tagged once."


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Eventually, after all was said and done, the buzzer sounded.  Dural called one of the passersby over.
> 
> "Check out how this dragon performed."
> 
> ...


“Go ahead knock yourself out”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Go ahead knock yourself out”


"I'll think about it.  Seen enough of this platform for now."

Solaris got another telepathic message.

_"We're delving into our past lives... you said we were celestial dragons once.  Do you... do you remember any of our specific talents or powers from way back then?  Any major scuffles we got into with the other celestials?  Were we troublemakers in those days, as I've heard?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll think about it.  Seen enough of this platform for now."
> 
> Solaris got another telepathic message.
> 
> _"We're delving into our past lives... you said we were celestial dragons once.  Do you... do you remember any of our specific talents or powers from way back then?  Any major scuffles we got into with the other celestials?  Were we troublemakers in those days, as I've heard?"_


_“you used to be troublemakers yes but you cared”_


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

_“palvin was the god of the sun and stars”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“you used to be troublemakers yes but you cared”_





Universe said:


> _“palvin was the god of the sun and stars”_


_"Got any... particularly interesting stories from those times?  Things may have seemed good back then, but there's a reason we've been on this path countless times.  A reason we keep rebuilding everything.  I feel like... I feel like we're going to run into that answer this go around."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Got any... particularly interesting stories from those times?  Things may have seemed good back then, but there's a reason we've been on this path countless times.  A reason we keep rebuilding everything.  I feel like... I feel like we're going to run into that answer this go around."_


_“Khione froze me into a block of ice once you’re trying to get back to the first reality where everything was perfect”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Khione froze me into a block of ice once you’re trying to get back to the first reality where everything was perfect”_


Suddenly, Cooper gave a shout from where he physically was on Ahrakas' ship.

"AaaaaAAAGH!"

"You okay there?"

"I remember.... names... ancient names.... keep reading, Pavlin, but we won't find reference to these in the journals."

Cooper resumed the telepathy with Solaris.

_"Zodiac... Tektite... Solstice.... Ephemeris... Aphelion... they were ours... which one was which... and which ones had which domains....?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Suddenly, Cooper gave a shout from where he physically was on Ahrakas' ship.
> 
> "AaaaaAAAGH!"
> 
> ...


_“Solstice was Palvin I know that for sure I’m going to have to sleep on the others because I’m exhausted—Zzzzzzzzz”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Solstice was Palvin I know that for sure I’m going to have to sleep on the others because I’m exhausted—Zzzzzzzzz”_


Cooper spoke in reality.

"So... it's going the other way around this time around...."

"What do you mean?"

"I remembered... some of the earliest incarnations' names.... our celestial dragon names..."

"What?!?"

"And the intent from the dragons was a 'perfect world' of sorts.  Children laughing, lovers romancing, time sta-.... why am I getting sidetracked?"

"So we know that baseline now."

"Unfortunately, Solaris got a bit worn out, so I haven't pinned who is who and I'm not saying until I have all five and their domains.  Pavlin, keep reading, maybe we can find out more that will help us remember even older names.  We got really close to our origins there...."

"Very close indeed.  I was worried we were going to turn out to have started life as megalomaniacs, but... even if we really started as them, we have something more friendly to work from.  Maybe we can achieve some sort of hybrid state where we have the oldest power and the dragon empathy at the same time."

"Remember, the dragon names are _an_ early incarnation.  Not _the_ earliest.  We still have room for a few older names."

"And I get the feeling the rest aren't going to be anywhere near as easy as 'just ask'.  Nor will they be quick.  But with the dragon names, we have renewed strength to keep searching."

"While I sense the circumstances under which we get a glimpse of our first life have changed dramatically... the party space in Andromeda is no longer mission-critical to our futures, though eventually we will want to hang out there again, even briefly.... we are likely going to have to confront a lot of Lucifer's remnants at minimum before we figure ourselves out.  We will all have ascended by then, for sure."

"We are going to be outside of our palaces a _lot_ this time around, Ahrakas.  We may need several dedicated bodyguards for each of us - you can't be in five places at once, neither can Firuthi if he ever finds his answers."

"I'll keep reading, see what I learn."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

_“Hello!”_


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jul 27, 2022)

I have learned to enjoy it





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Formally, no.  But when I was given this position and the power to handle it, I was very clearly warned that the people would worship me as one."
> 
> Dural scratched a bit.
> 
> "After the first dozen times of people bowing before you, despite your best efforts telling people not to do it, you learn to run with it."


but this place creeps me out... and i dont like that


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I have learned to enjoy it
> but this place creeps me out... and i dont like that


"If you think this is creepy, you should look into the building's history."

Dural sighed.

"When a malevolent AI was out there ruining everything, the original builders of this mansion went full-on with decadence.  Hoarded resources away from the masses like crazy, extreme excess in their parties, wasteful combat exercises in the basement for their own amusement, the whole works.  No tears were shed when the AI killed the whole family."

Dural shook his head.

"The AI was built by my predecessor.  He... hoo boy, he did some NASTY things to the planet."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Hello!”_


"You all felt that, right?"

"Yes."

_"Um, I know I was supposed to go no-contact, but did you all feel that?"_

_"Sure did, Kurt.  I thought it was Universe's voice at first...."_

_"There's something else in the voice I can't put my paw on though."_

_"Has he been training his voice or..."_

_"....did we just miss something about it?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You all felt that, right?"
> 
> "Yes."
> 
> ...


_“It’s me Universe”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“It’s me Universe”_


_"Oh, good."_

_"I assume by the fact you're reaching out to us that you've heard what I was asking Solaris?"_

_"I was honestly wondering if we'd worn him out with something."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Oh, good."_
> 
> _"I assume by the fact you're reaching out to us that you've heard what I was asking Solaris?"_
> 
> _"I was honestly wondering if we'd worn him out with something."_


_“No he’s actually sleeping right now”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“No he’s actually sleeping right now”_


_"He fell asleep just moments ago, in fact, when I was on the verge of discovering great secrets about our past from him."_

_"We were celestial dragons."_

_"Cooper was on the verge of discovering our identities and powers from our time as such dragons when Solaris wore out."_

_"We're so close to answering major questions about our existence...."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He fell asleep just moments ago, in fact, when I was on the verge of discovering great secrets about our past from him."_
> 
> _"We were celestial dragons."_
> 
> ...


_“Yeah sorry about that dad’s like that”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Yeah sorry about that dad’s like that”_


_"We're going to ask him again when he's awake.  Finding out about our earliest incarnations was a driving force for us last reality and learning about our time as celestial dragons is part of that.  We may eventually learn about a species that threatens the Wheel in the process of our self-discovery."_

_"Say... I also need to ask him how old celestial steel really is.  I feel like I invented a couple metal alloys way back in that reality for some strange reason."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We're going to ask him again when he's awake.  Finding out about our earliest incarnations was a driving force for us last reality and learning about our time as celestial dragons is part of that.  We may eventually learn about a species that threatens the Wheel in the process of our self-discovery."_
> 
> _"Say... I also need to ask him how old celestial steel really is.  I feel like I invented a couple metal alloys way back in that reality for some strange reason."_


_“It goes back to the second reality” _


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

*They hear the sounds of a forge and a hammer* _“sorry forging my shield Celestial steel can withstand temperatures up to 200,000 degrees Fahrenheit Phew I forgot how hot it gets in here”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“It goes back to the second reality” _


_"Given how long ago our time as a celestial dragon was..."_

_"Let me guess, Kurt.  We have such weapons?"_

_"Don't know yet.  I do know if we have weapons, we'd have gone so far as to forge armor too."_

_"What makes you so sure?  Celestial dragons can-"_

_"Celestial dragons can present themselves in armor when they like, yes, Pavlin, but sometimes they just feel a need to double up with actual physical armor."_

_"It's not just ceremonial, either.  Fewer and fewer beings know what actually hurts a celestial dragon, but even the dragons need extra defense now and then."_


Universe said:


> *They hear the sounds of a forge and a hammer* _“sorry forging my shield Celestial steel can withstand temperatures up to 200,000 degrees Fahrenheit Phew I forgot how hot it gets in here”_


_"Almost makes me wonder how I'd even get near the forge.  Or how Frost managed."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Given how long ago our time as a celestial dragon was..."_
> 
> _"Let me guess, Kurt.  We have such weapons?"_
> 
> ...


_“We have blacksmiths”_


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

*They could hear me panting as I was wiped out*


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

_“I just prefer to forge my own weapons and armor*_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“We have blacksmiths”_





Universe said:


> *They could hear me panting as I was wiped out*





Universe said:


> _“I just prefer to forge my own weapons and armor*_


_"....nnnnno, I have a distinct memory of a dragon looking a bit like Oriana being in the forge herself.  I was watching."_

_"That is insane."_

_"We had to step out several times."_

_"Even me?"_

_"No, not you.  You were the only one who could stay in there as long as I could."_

_"So what did we forge?"_

_"Oriana made a spear... Cooper, you made an axe... Fabiana, your weapon would be the inspiration for the 'kanabo'-"_

_"Seriously?  I made a giant spiked baseball bat?"_

_"That's a bit crude and modernized of a description, but yes.  Pavlin and I made two weapons each.  He made a weird curved sword that would later inspire the khopesh, plus a.... spiked mace for some reason?"_

_"Morningstar."_

_"Right, a morningstar.  I made a more traditional sword, plus a hammer.  I just wish I could remember the names of these weapons... we can't call them again unless we know."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"....nnnnno, I have a distinct memory of a dragon looking a bit like Oriana being in the forge herself.  I was watching."_
> 
> _"That is insane."_
> 
> ...


_“Lightsaver you are now complete I’m going to step out of the forge now” _*They heard the sound of hot metal being placed in water to cool it down*


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

*I then sat down after walking out of the forge murmuring something under my breath in celestial “Solstice was The king of refuge”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Lightsaver you are now complete I’m going to step out of the forge now” _*They heard the sound of hot metal being placed in water to cool it down*





Universe said:


> *I then sat down after walking out of the forge murmuring something under my breath in celestial “Solstice was The king of refuge”


The otters didn't seem to note Universe's comment.  Pavlin closed the journal he was holding.  He addressed Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas, we're going to have to suspend reading these for now.  We're getting too sidetracked remembering some of the time we spent as celestial dragons."

"It's strange... it was a rather happy and joyous time being one of those dragons.  We did get into some mischief, of course."

"But the fact we had happy times at all completely goes against what the second entry claims and what Horus said.  Those sounded like we were forced into being dragons."

"Were our incarnations before the dragon manipulation... _completely without morals_?  That is a terrifying thought."

"We're not giving up the pursuit entirely.  Especially with that.  We might find new threats to the Wheel if we explore who we were."

"Kurt joined in briefly and said we also made functional weapons and armor during that time.  This, despite me not remembering a reason to make them for a long while."

"We could have just made them for the sake of making them, for all we know.  There are plenty of weapons just used as art pieces."

"Think we have time to discuss what we learned a bit more with you, or are we close to Mars?"

"We left off at entry 134."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2022)

“Solstice was a kind old king” *I continued until I went to sleep*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters didn't seem to note Universe's comment.  Pavlin closed the journal he was holding.  He addressed Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas, we're going to have to suspend reading these for now.  We're getting too sidetracked remembering some of the time we spent as celestial dragons."
> 
> ...


I have a theory, but you all may not like it. I believe that whatever your original incarnations were there is a possibility that you were all captured somehow by the Celestial Dragons, then subjected to some form of indoctrination and brainwashing before you were all turned into Celestials. You all would have had your old memories suppressed as well. The question is why? What were you all originally?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I have a theory, but you all may not like it. I believe that whatever your original incarnations were there is a possibility that you were all captured somehow by the Celestial Dragons, then subjected to some form of indoctrination and brainwashing before you were all turned into Celestials. You all would have had your old memories suppressed as well. The question is why? What were you all originally?


"That theory honestly makes a lot of sense."

"I thought the contradiction was a result of Marendar's treatment of us making us see things differently... but that makes much more sense to me."

"You know, I thought 'why' related directly to the Eternal Wheel.... but now I'm not entirely sure about that."

"If we do find out our true origins this time around... I am hoping we don't completely lose everything the Celestials 'gave' us when it happens.  Do you remember the whole thing with Erebus and what Universe discovered when purging his bloodlust?  With what happens if Erebus bites the dust?  I'm... a little scared of that possibility should we ever fully revert."

"I don't even know what we'd ask of you if that ever happens to us.  If our true appearance doesn't destroy your mind completely, there's the possibility you'll have to slay your own gods before all positive life ends."

"It begs other questions about the Wheel, but I'm not going to dwell on that at the moment."

"Perhaps we find the theory squeamish specifically because of being brainwashed.  That would make sense."

"Like I said, the truth may leave us fleeing into the Celestials' warm embrace.  Do not fault us if it happens."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That theory honestly makes a lot of sense."
> 
> "I thought the contradiction was a result of Marendar's treatment of us making us see things differently... but that makes much more sense to me."
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I swore an oath to always serve you no matter the circumstances. It seems your past life as Aten was truly preparing for that possibility.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Unfortunately, I swore an oath to always serve you no matter the circumstances. It seems your past life as Aten was truly preparing for that possibility.


The otters stared at each other, horrified.

"Depending on what we learn going forward, what we learn about ourselves and circumstances like the Eternal Wheel, we may need to discuss ways of adjusting that oath."

"Pavlin... let's ease off on that.  We have a lot to consider in the coming months, let's not burn ourselves out on this too quickly."

"Yes.  We don't want to dwell on this too fast.  Let's worry about recalling our other lives after the celestial one, ascending to our thrones... possibly recovering some of the things we've made... before we obsess too much over putting Ahrakas through a hard choice."

"We might need to relax from this recall thing for a while.  We're overloading."

"Do you have any entertainment aboard this ship?  We're starting to get nowhere and taking our minds off of this might help."

"We're probably going to have to catch some shut-eye after we meet with Raiden.  This recall is taking a lot out of us."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 28, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Thulcan....._

Oliver had headed upstairs.  He'd seen enough of the weapons lab and... having fought two major battles in what felt like less than a few hours, he was actually tired.

He went back up to the guest room and curled up on the bed to sleep.

He dreamt of a planet.  A vibrant planet, almost paradise-like in nature.  The architecture was unfamiliar to him but looked like it hadn't changed in trillions of years.  What roads there were... had been formed of a faintly glowing substance that resembled gold, but was actually a much more durable metal.  Everything felt pleasant here.  Darkness, light, cold, warmth... he never felt uncomfortable no matter his situation.  Though he was only wandering for now, not toiling at anything.  He somehow instinctually knew that he'd only feel fatigue if he actually worked at anything - of which there would be plenty of urges to do so.

_"What.... what is this place?"_

Any of the celestial dragons could answer him in his dreamstate.

-----------------------

At about this time, Ahrakas received a communicator message.



Spoiler: From unknown user



High Imperator, you may know who I am.  I will still be some time.  My last memory is of entering an infirmary for something... I seem unable to form memories at the moment of what's going on in there... most of my consciousness is still in there.... but it appears a piece of my spirit drifted into a communicator long enough to send this message and receive two responses at most.  It will be unable to merge with the rest of me until my business here concludes.

Ask Solaris what he put in the materials when he was helping repair me.  I feel like I got a piece of power that isn't in my original construction.  That power is growing within me and it threatens to tear my body and mind apart.  I am getting visions of realms that are wholly unlike the one we know.  I am temporarily experiencing hyper-amplified senses, and in a non-painful way.  I feel a full mental link with a family I have never met.  I feel visions of great battles, ones that would have been too much even for my other half to survive.  I got a sighting of a vibrant planet... a planet I once visited during a mindlink.  And... I sense access to abilities beyond my wildest imaginings, all related to sound and resonance.  It feels like all of this should indicate my ascent into paradise and... and yet I'm scared.  Terrified of the possibility of not surviving this process, or worse, of becoming something that has no respect for mortal life.  Ask him what is happening to me.

Also, please have the dragons and the kids fill me in on their activities.  If they cannot fit in a communicator message, tell them to be ready to mindlink the moment I emerge.



Funny enough, the dragon gods could sense that they can have one psychic interaction with the communicator.  Nothing they did could ascertain where it originated, even if they could decipher who it was.

_((Be advised, telepathy and portals will simply not be able to reach the sender of this message at the moment.  Not even at dragon god tier.  He is wholly unreachable aside from the communicator messages.))_

_((If a certain someone is reading this.... I am taking the terms of that 'privacy mode' exactly and otherwise noting a certain entity's inability to sense magic.  And the message is built off of memories from before that privacy mode kicked in.  This communication will be unable to interfere with that private RP where he is.))_


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile on Thulcan....._
> 
> Oliver had headed upstairs.  He'd seen enough of the weapons lab and... having fought two major battles in what felt like less than a few hours, he was actually tired.
> 
> ...


“Welcome to Planet Solaris” *I said*


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile on Thulcan....._
> 
> Oliver had headed upstairs.  He'd seen enough of the weapons lab and... having fought two major battles in what felt like less than a few hours, he was actually tired.
> 
> ...


“Firuthi? Is that you the materials may have had a bit of Celestial dragon essence I didn’t know it was there it only infused the power of the god of echos he’s passing his domain on to you my father is going to help you his name is Cosmos I’m sorry I didn’t warn you before hand if I had known”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters stared at each other, horrified.
> 
> "Depending on what we learn going forward, what we learn about ourselves and circumstances like the Eternal Wheel, we may need to discuss ways of adjusting that oath."
> 
> ...


Well as far as entertainment goes, after I decided to celebrate Bicycle Day one time I had apparently decided to partake in illegal time travel and came back from a bunch of dvds of nonexistant movies in the real timeline. I decided to keep them because they are truly bizarre. We probably have time to watch one before we arrive at Mars.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well as far as entertainment goes, after I decided to celebrate Bicycle Day one time I had apparently decided to partake in illegal time travel and came back from a bunch of dvds of nonexistant movies in the real timeline. I decided to keep them because they are truly bizarre. We probably have time to watch one before we arrive at Mars.


"What does Bicycle Day have to do with these strange-"

"It... isn't about bicycles, believe me.  He may have been on one at the time but bicycles aren't the point."

"Wait, how would you know?"

"There's been at least one holiday like that on every habitable planet in every reality.  Honestly, in past realities I'm pretty sure we invented similar holidays ourselves on a few planets."

"Would most likely have been me doing it, honestly."

"Now that you mention it, the Arkwrights actually invented a holiday like that on Thulcan.  'Orb Day', I think they call it.  Remind me to ask Yannick next time we visit Thulcan."

The otters looked at the movies.

"DVDs, huh....?"

"Wow, some of these ARE truly bizarre."

"The language they use on these is just... amazing, in its own way."

The otters suddenly all fixated on one specific movie.

"....is... is that a van balanced on a mountain?!?"

"Looks a bit like Yannick's vacation vehicle to me.  He's taken road trips in a van that size."

"This one, Ahrakas.  I think we're all in agreement what we're watching."

"This ought to be good."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Welcome to Planet Solaris” *I said*


"It.... it is like all of my people's and the Wasat Prisma's depictions of paradise.  Anything the most holy and righteous could ever want!  I'm not even sure where to begin on it...."


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It.... it is like all of my people's and the Wasat Prisma's depictions of paradise.  Anything the most holy and righteous could ever want!  I'm not even sure where to begin on it...."


“It’s home I haven’t been here in 200 years feels good to be back”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What does Bicycle Day have to do with these strange-"
> 
> "It... isn't about bicycles, believe me.  He may have been on one at the time but bicycles aren't the point."
> 
> ...


_You all sat down to enjoy the movie. As it progressed everyone realized that everyone in the movie talked like how the dvd covers were worded. Everyone watched in amazement as a mid 00s comedy featuring Robin Williams, went through a bizarro version of the US filled with references to media that doesnt exist and you all laughed at the utter bizarreness of what you all were witnessing.
Soon the movie was over. _I hope you all enjoyed that, we should be close Mars now.


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

*Solaris was using his astral form to appear on the ship*


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

“I hope I’m not interrupting anything.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s home I haven’t been here in 200 years feels good to be back”


"I must confess, given where I originated... all logic tells me this should be overwhelming, but it doesn't feel like it _at all_.  It feels like I've been here all my life, even though that's definitely not the case.  How does it accomplish that?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You all sat down to enjoy the movie. As it progressed everyone realized that everyone in the movie talked like how the dvd covers were worded. Everyone watched in amazement as a mid 00s comedy featuring Robin Williams, went through a bizarro version of the US filled with references to media that doesnt exist and you all laughed at the utter bizarreness of what you all were witnessing.
> Soon the movie was over. _I hope you all enjoyed that, we should be close Mars now.


"Now that's a movie to remember."

"Definitely."

"....okay, close to Mars.  So, Fabiana, what did you want to address with Raiden?"

"First, he gave me warnings about Lucifer.  I was going to thank him and tell him how much worse it turned out to be."

"Some of that he may already know.  What next?"

"Well... maybe fill me in on some of last reality.  I'm not sure how much of the discussion with Horus needs to come up, but some of it might have to."

"Anything else?"

"Ascension.  Speaking of which, Ahrakas, any updates on that list we gave?"



Universe said:


> *Solaris was using his astral form to appear on the ship*





Universe said:


> “I hope I’m not interrupting anything.”


"Well, not sure.  I don't know how Raiden will react to a celestial dragon, particularly you."

"Still sleeping on what I was asking, or any luck remembering the rest of which of us were which name and domain?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Now that's a movie to remember."
> 
> "Definitely."
> 
> ...


“I remember Solstice being Palvin He was the god of the Sun and stars”


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I must confess, given where I originated... all logic tells me this should be overwhelming, but it doesn't feel like it _at all_.  It feels like I've been here all my life, even though that's definitely not the case.  How does it accomplish that?"


“This is a celestial dragon’s home”


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

“if you described the other dragons I might be able to remember because there are millions of years of memories in this old head”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I remember Solstice being Palvin He was the god of the Sun and stars”


"That... sun AND stars?  And knowing how... flexible dragon god powers are...."


Universe said:


> “if you described the other dragons I might be able to remember because there are millions of years of memories in this old head”


"I did give the names Zodiac, Tektite, Ephemeris, and Aphelion.  I... actually remember that Tektite was the War God now.  Like, all aspects of it - strategy, combat technique, weapons, philosophy..."

"That'd probably be Kurt."

"....hmmm... Ephemeris had a love of travel and nature, and could manipulate the weather.... Zodiac was an expert artist and artisan, and also was great with architecture..... and Aphelion?  Aphelion tended to pull pranks with gravity and electricity and magnet.  I THINK Aphelion might have taken 'magnetism' in other terms too.  Good storyteller."

"Think that'll be enough?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That... sun AND stars?  And knowing how... flexible dragon god powers are...."
> 
> "I did give the names Zodiac, Tektite, Ephemeris, and Aphelion.  I... actually remember that Tektite was the War God now.  Like, all aspects of it - strategy, combat technique, weapons, philosophy..."
> 
> ...


“Tektite was definitely Kurt Ephemeris was Khoine”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Tektite was definitely Kurt Ephemeris was Khoine”


"....there's no way I'd be Zodiac if that's the case.  I'd have to be Aphelion.  Which means, Cooper, YOU'RE Zodiac."

"Solstice the Sun God, Tektite the War God, Ephemeris the Nature God, Zodiac the Artisan God, and Aphelion the.... Forces God?"

"I think I was more the God of Energy.  There might have been a Greek god that was the same concept."

"This is.... this is astounding.  Before we recalled most of our past lives, we already have information from a very early incarnation."

"You know... with the way this reality is going, I'm not so sure I want to take up the 'masking' trick like I did with Aten, switching between pasts.  I might want to try bringing unity to my personae instead.  Gestalt, I think it's called?"

"You mean like bringing all the strengths together and covering your weaknesses?"

"Yeah, kinda."

"What even _is_ the weakness of a cele-"

"Not in front of Solaris, please."


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....there's no way I'd be Zodiac if that's the case.  I'd have to be Aphelion.  Which means, Cooper, YOU'RE Zodiac."
> 
> "Solstice the Sun God, Tektite the War God, Ephemeris the Nature God, Zodiac the Artisan God, and Aphelion the.... Forces God?"
> 
> ...


“I can bring my physical body here if I have to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can bring my physical body here if I have to”


"Can we worry about studying celestial dragons later?  I've got an important meetup with someone I knew dearly from last reality."

"....now that I think about it, yeah, maybe we should wait on that study."


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Can we worry about studying celestial dragons later?  I've got an important meetup with someone I knew dearly from last reality."
> 
> "....now that I think about it, yeah, maybe we should wait on that study."


*Solaris summons his physical sleeping body*


----------



## Universe (Jul 29, 2022)

*Solaris wakes up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is a celestial dragon’s home”


"A designated home for all of us, huh?"

Oliver looked around.

"So, any idea where I should begin with this place?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A designated home for all of us, huh?"
> 
> Oliver looked around.
> 
> "So, any idea where I should begin with this place?"


“I would suggest saying hi”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I would suggest saying hi”


"....my apologies.  Growing up in the junkyard like my mortal form had, you sometimes don't catch on to the critical subtleties of etiquette."

Oliver properly addressed Universe.

"Hello."


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....my apologies.  Growing up in the junkyard like my mortal form had, you sometimes don't catch on to the critical subtleties of etiquette."
> 
> Oliver properly addressed Universe.
> 
> "Hello."


“Hi it’s me Universe”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hi it’s me Universe”


"It's good to see you."

Oliver scratched his head.

"It's strange... I just fell asleep, trying to rest my mind after today's battles, and here we are.  I clearly have much to learn about the dragons.  Do we... simply have no real need for sleep?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's good to see you."
> 
> Oliver scratched his head.
> 
> "It's strange... I just fell asleep, trying to rest my mind after today's battles, and here we are.  I clearly have much to learn about the dragons.  Do we... simply have no real need for sleep?"


“This is what we call a dreamscape you’re not really here well not physically”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is what we call a dreamscape you’re not really here well not physically”


"So... this is my astral body doing this?"

Oliver looked kind of confused.

"Is there... is there anything I should watch out for with this astral body?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 30, 2022)

_The ship landed on the surface of mars, outside the windows you could all see the a giant stone face._

Wow, it actually is a giant stone face on the surface of mars. Are you all ready to get out? There are environment suits in that panel over there to help with the harsh landscape and lack of air.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The ship landed on the surface of mars, outside the windows you could all see the a giant stone face._
> 
> Wow, it actually is a giant stone face on the surface of mars. Are you all ready to get out? There are environment suits in that panel over there to help with the harsh landscape and lack of air.


"Y'know, officially-"

"Pavlin?  We're going to use the suits."

"But-"

"He's offering, we already have disconcerted him enough with the dragon talk, do not be rude."

"But-"

"Sorry, Pavlin, but Cooper's right.  We just IDed the dragon past, we haven't learned the depths of its power or begun your 'gestalt' idea yet, the landscape and lack of air may still take a toll on us.  There's no reason to chance it for a friendly visit."

".....okay."

The otters got into their environment suits.

Once everyone was ready, the otters would step out.  Fabiana would address the stone face.

"Greetings, Raiden."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Y'know, officially-"
> 
> "Pavlin?  We're going to use the suits."
> 
> ...


_A door in the stone face opened and a dozen lizard people came out of it. The lead one approached you and began speaking, _Greetings! I am S'zarr of Atlantis, do you wish to speak with Lord Raiden?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A door in the stone face opened and a dozen lizard people came out of it. The lead one approached you and began speaking, _Greetings! I am S'zarr of Atlantis, do you wish to speak with Lord Raiden?


"That, I am.  I am Fujin.  I brought... most of the rest of the Architects with me, along with Ahrakas."

"Huh, I thought you were going to literally be going back-and-forth with the stone face directly."

"I thought so too."

"I think all of us were under that assumption."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That, I am.  I am Fujin.  I brought... most of the rest of the Architects with me, along with Ahrakas."
> 
> "Huh, I thought you were going to literally be going back-and-forth with the stone face directly."
> 
> ...


We are honored to be in your presence Lady Fujin. _They led you all into the stone face to a glowing circular platform._


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We are honored to be in your presence Lady Fujin. _They led you all into the stone face to a glowing circular platform._


*Solaris follows them*


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So... this is my astral body doing this?"
> 
> Oliver looked kind of confused.
> 
> "Is there... is there anything I should watch out for with this astral body?"


“Enchanted weapons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We are honored to be in your presence Lady Fujin. _They led you all into the stone face to a glowing circular platform._


The otters all nod as they head to the platform.


Universe said:


> *Solaris follows them*


Fujin addressed the lizard people.  "The dragon's okay to follow us.  It's a... long story."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Enchanted weapons”


"You mean like that chainsaw and the dagger that was somehow stuck in the blade.  Yeah, I'll be careful."

Oliver glanced around again.

"So... the lay of the land.  Do I merely have to will myself to a location on this planet or are some places... protected with specific paths you have to follow?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters all nod as they head to the platform.
> 
> Fujin addressed the lizard people.  "The dragon's okay to follow us.  It's a... long story."


“I’m the god of creation”


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You mean like that chainsaw and the dagger that was somehow stuck in the blade.  Yeah, I'll be careful."
> 
> Oliver glanced around again.
> 
> "So... the lay of the land.  Do I merely have to will myself to a location on this planet or are some places... protected with specific paths you have to follow?"


“Just walk like you do normally now remember everyone on this planet can see you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Just walk like you do normally now remember everyone on this planet can see you”


"By that do you mean from heightened senses, or from a mindlink?"

Oliver began walking the streets.  He didn't know what location he was going for, though if he found a directory map he'd go for it to get his bearings.

"Two very different kinds of universal sight, with two very different implications."


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "By that do you mean from heightened senses, or from a mindlink?"
> 
> Oliver began walking the streets.  He didn't know what location he was going for, though if he found a directory map he'd go for it to get his bearings.
> 
> "Two very different kinds of universal sight, with two very different implications."


*A blue celestial dragon walks up to him and bows* Sapphire:”Hello god of magic please accept my offering” *He gives Oliver an jeweled mage staff with a cosmetic diamond on the tip* “Wow that is beautiful” *Sapphire jumps and quickly bows to me* “no no no huh?” *He gives me a green cosmic diamond scepter with a beautiful jeweled truthwood handle* “thank you I accept”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *A blue celestial dragon walks up to him and bows* Sapphire:”Hello god of magic please accept my offering” *He gives Oliver an jeweled mage staff with a cosmetic diamond on the tip* “Wow that is beautiful” *Sapphire jumps and quickly bows to me* “no no no huh?” *He gives me a green cosmic diamond scepter with a beautiful jeweled truthwood handle* “thank you I accept”


Oliver was... surprised.  Already on this planet, he was being addressed by his godly title, and not as the being he once was.  He had to put etiquette before his misgivings, though.

"Thank you.  Your offering is most gracious and beautiful.  I accept."

He took the mage staff, carefully.  He then looked to Universe, sending thoughts his way.

_"I must clearly be taught the ways of royalty and divinity.  I would never have been handed things this easily in my previous life, even as a prince.  We never had enough for that to be an option."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver was... surprised.  Already on this planet, he was being addressed by his godly title, and not as the being he once was.  He had to put etiquette before his misgivings, though.
> 
> "Thank you.  Your offering is most gracious and beautiful.  I accept."
> 
> ...


“It’s an offering to a god you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris follows them*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters all nod as they head to the platform.
> 
> Fujin addressed the lizard people.  "The dragon's okay to follow us.  It's a... long story."


_The Atlantean Lizard People activate a device and you are all teleported Star Trek style. When you rematerialize you see a massive city of clearly Martian architecture. 
S'zarr addresses everyone, _Welcome to Helium, capital city of Raiden, Temporal Lord of all Barsoom!


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Atlantean Lizard People activate a device and you are all teleported Star Trek style. When you rematerialize you see a massive city of clearly Martian architecture.
> S'zarr addresses everyone, _Welcome to Helium, capital city of Raiden, Temporal Lord of all Barsoom!


*Solaris looks unimpressed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Atlantean Lizard People activate a device and you are all teleported Star Trek style. When you rematerialize you see a massive city of clearly Martian architecture.
> S'zarr addresses everyone, _Welcome to Helium, capital city of Raiden, Temporal Lord of all Barsoom!


"I wonder how much of the work he accomplished in my absence.  It'd be amazing if he managed the frozen jungle."

"What?"

"This... this planet was going to be our seat of power.  And had things not gone badly at the end of last reality, we would have accomplished it.  The frozen jungle was one of the more beautiful possibilities."

"The idea of such a grand planet has come up in quite a bit of fiction.  Though I remember it having a different name."

"Probably Malacandra.  That was the name I wanted.  Raiden was the one who wanted it to be known as Barsoom."



Universe said:


> *Solaris looks unimpressed*


Pavlin addressed S'zarr.

"You'll have to forgive Solaris.  As a creation god he holds himself to standards well above the grandest of Temporal Lords."

"I would love to stay and gaze at all of this beauty... but Raiden awaits."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I wonder how much of the work he accomplished in my absence.  It'd be amazing if he managed the frozen jungle."
> 
> "What?"
> 
> ...


_S'zarr leads you all to a platform next to the teleportation pad, on the platform is a peculiar vehicle. _The flier will take you to Raidens palace, the Hrossa will be your pilot.
_The pilot steps out and bows to you, he looks a lot like an otter. _Hello fine sirs and ladies, I am Ransom. I will be the one to take you to see Jeddak Raiden. Hop on in!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _S'zarr leads you all to a platform next to the teleportation pad, on the platform is a peculiar vehicle. _The flier will take you to Raidens palace, the Hrossa will be your pilot.
> _The pilot steps out and bows to you, he looks a lot like an otter. _Hello fine sirs and ladies, I am Ransom. I will be the one to take you to see Jeddak Raiden. Hop on in!


Pavlin briefly addressed Solaris.

"You're going to want to go along with this.  Formalities."

Fabiana, however, addressed Ransom.

"Thank you.  It is looking much like Raiden remembered."

The otters entered the vehicle.

---------------------------------------

_((So, heads up, there will be a point in the next few days where I marathon four posts in a row.  I just got finished writing the first of two speeches Kurt is going to deliver while ascending to his throne.... and it's a doozy and I'd like to make room in case it needs to be quoted.  The second one is going to be much shorter but I'm not writing that one until I see how more of the ascension plays out.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s an offering to a god you”


_"Offering?"_

Oliver had heard rumors of these things as a mortal.  The gods needed physical things sometimes.  His tribe in the junkyard had never been able to give them... but now to be on the receiving end?

_"So... will most offerings be this direct?  Or will... or will I simply become aware of when one is made to me and be able to retrieve it when I'm ready?"_


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin briefly addressed Solaris.
> 
> "You're going to want to go along with this.  Formalities."
> 
> ...


*Solaris gets in*


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Offering?"_
> 
> Oliver had heard rumors of these things as a mortal.  The gods needed physical things sometimes.  His tribe in the junkyard had never been able to give them... but now to be on the receiving end?
> 
> _"So... will most offerings be this direct?  Or will... or will I simply become aware of when one is made to me and be able to retrieve it when I'm ready?"_


“Sometimes you’ll get food”


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

*Sapphire looks relieved although Celestial dragons don’t have many facial expressions*
Sapphire:”Thank you god of magic may I ask what your name is?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Sometimes you’ll get food”


Oliver thought back to the rumors again.  He realized that food was a very common offering in those myths... often finer things than they'd eat normally.

_"I'll have to remember that.  Thanks."_



Universe said:


> *Sapphire looks relieved although Celestial dragons don’t have many facial expressions*
> Sapphire:”Thank you god of magic may I ask what your name is?”


Now Oliver was nervous.  He only had his mortal names to work from.  He didn't have something truly godly to work from.  He decided to try it.

"My name?  My name is Oliver."

He was nervously sharing thoughts with Universe, however.

_"....ummm... shouldn't I go by something a bit more grand?  I had a couple of ideas..."_


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver thought back to the rumors again.  He realized that food was a very common offering in those myths... often finer things than they'd eat normally.
> 
> _"I'll have to remember that.  Thanks."_
> 
> ...


“Universe is my actual name”


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Sapphire:”My name is Sapphire Lord Oliver”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Universe is my actual name”





Universe said:


> Sapphire:”My name is Sapphire Lord Oliver”


This was actually something of a relief for Oliver.  No need for grandiose gestures, even as a deity?  No need to be pompous?  He could get used to this kind of godhood.

"It is a pleasure to meet you, Sapphire."


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> This was actually something of a relief for Oliver.  No need for grandiose gestures, even as a deity?  No need to be pompous?  He could get used to this kind of godhood.
> 
> "It is a pleasure to meet you, Sapphire."


Sapphire:”It’s an honor to meet you Lord Oliver and King Universe”


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

*I just rolled with it*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin briefly addressed Solaris.
> 
> "You're going to want to go along with this.  Formalities."
> 
> ...


_The flier set off and began soaring over the city, Ransom began pointing out locations and telling you about the city. _Helium is one of the most diverse cities in the entire Imperium, dozens of species live in harmony here. If you look up you will see beams of light crossing the sky, that is due to this city existing in a pocket dimension. That gate over there is the Gate of the Architects, you can probably make out statues of your past lives on it. And over there is the Temple District, the grandest is the Temple of Fujin, which Raiden personally designed himself. We're coming up on the palace now.
_The palace was a grand building dominating the skyline of the city. The flier set down on a landing platform. Waiting to greet you were two figures, the first one was wearing large billowing robes and an ornate mask that concealed his entire face except for his large yellow eyes, the other was a massive green skin being with four arms and prominent tusks on his face._


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The flier set off and began soaring over the city, Ransom began pointing out locations and telling you about the city. _Helium is one of the most diverse cities in the entire Imperium, dozens of species live in harmony here. If you look up you will see beams of light crossing the sky, that is due to this city existing in a pocket dimension. That gate over there is the Gate of the Architects, you can probably make out statues of your past lives on it. And over there is the Temple District, the grandest is the Temple of Fujin, which Raiden personally designed himself. We're coming up on the palace now.
> _The palace was a grand building dominating the skyline of the city. The flier set down on a landing platform. Waiting to greet you were two figures, the first one was wearing large billowing robes and an ornate mask that concealed his entire face except for his large yellow eyes, the other was a massive green skin being with four arms and prominent tusks on his face._


“meh I’ve created better”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The flier set off and began soaring over the city, Ransom began pointing out locations and telling you about the city. _Helium is one of the most diverse cities in the entire Imperium, dozens of species live in harmony here. If you look up you will see beams of light crossing the sky, that is due to this city existing in a pocket dimension. That gate over there is the Gate of the Architects, you can probably make out statues of your past lives on it. And over there is the Temple District, the grandest is the Temple of Fujin, which Raiden personally designed himself. We're coming up on the palace now.
> _The palace was a grand building dominating the skyline of the city. The flier set down on a landing platform. Waiting to greet you were two figures, the first one was wearing large billowing robes and an ornate mask that concealed his entire face except for his large yellow eyes, the other was a massive green skin being with four arms and prominent tusks on his face._





Universe said:


> “meh I’ve created better”


"See?  Very high standards."

"I'll want to see that gate more up close once our business at the palace is concluded."

"...Fabiana, there's a worried look on your face.  Is something the matter?"

"....n.... no, it's nothing."

Fabiana addressed the two figures as if they weren't out of the ordinary at all.

"Greetings.  He may have just called me Fabiana, but L-... um, Jeddak Raiden would know me as Fujin  We're here to meet him."


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "See?  Very high standards."
> 
> "I'll want to see that gate more up close once our business at the palace is concluded."
> 
> ...


*Solairs looks offended that nobody has noticed him yet*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sapphire:”It’s an honor to meet you Lord Oliver and King Universe”





Universe said:


> *I just rolled with it*


Yeah, it was best to let the 'Lord' thing slide.

_....okay, have to think.  This is a planet not typically known for trouble, so no asking that... weather would be a non-issue on a planet like this... what kind of small talk would fit here?

.....there's an idea.  It'll show some of my disconnect, but it's something._

Oliver finally spoke.

"So... any interesting recent events, here or nearby?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yeah, it was best to let the 'Lord' thing slide.
> 
> _....okay, have to think.  This is a planet not typically known for trouble, so no asking that... weather would be a non-issue on a planet like this... what kind of small talk would fit here?
> 
> ...


Sapphire:”I made you that staff wow I can’t believe I’m actually talking to the god of magic as an equal”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "See?  Very high standards."
> 
> "I'll want to see that gate more up close once our business at the palace is concluded."
> 
> ...


_The figures bowed to you and the green being spoke to Fabiana, _We will greatly lead the Jeddara to meet with Jeddak Raiden. This way please. 
_They led you all through the palace. The palace was adorned with magnificent Martian architecture and art. Finally you made it to the palace throne room. Raiden was sitting on a throne, adorned in Martian clothing fit for a king, there was an empty throne next to his._


Universe said:


> *Solairs looks offended that nobody has noticed him yet*


_Ransom spoke to Solaris, _I bet my flier can beat you in an aerial race.


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The figures bowed to you and the green being spoke to Fabiana, _We will greatly lead the Jeddara to meet with Jeddak Raiden. This way please.
> _They led you all through the palace. The palace was adorned with magnificent Martian architecture and art. Finally you made it to the palace throne room. Raiden was sitting on a throne, adorned in Martian clothing fit for a king, there was an empty throne next to his._
> 
> _Ransom spoke to Solaris, _I bet my flier can beat you in an aerial race.


*Solaris laughs* “you don’t even know my top speed what are you betting?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris laughs* “you don’t even know my top speed what are you betting?”


_The Hrossa looked skeptical, _My flier is one of the fastest vehicles of the Imperium, are you willing to go for a race?


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Hrossa looked skeptical, _My flier is one of the fastest vehicles of the Imperium, are you willing to go for a race?


“I am the fastest being in the universe again what are you betting?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am the fastest being in the universe again what are you betting?”


Our pride.


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Our pride.


“you’re on” *Solaris spreads his wings*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you’re on” *Solaris spreads his wings*


_Ransom hops in his flier and revs the engine and getting its wings prepared, _On the count of three, completely circle the city and end up back here.


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ransom hops in his flier and revs the engine and getting its wings prepared, _On the count of three, completely circle the city and end up back here.


“ok”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok”


One. Two. Three! _The flier shot off at extremely high speeds, its wings and movements behaving in an almost organic way rather than that of a machine._


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> One. Two. Three! _The flier shot off at extremely high speeds, its wings and movements behaving in an almost organic way rather than that of a machine._


*Solaris moves at the speed of light around the city then came back*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris moves at the speed of light around the city then came back*


_Ransom revved the flier to its highest speed and velocity but was still slower than you. A few second after you landed at the finish line he landed._
Well I guess the stories are true, you truly are the fastest!


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ransom revved the flier to its highest speed and velocity but was still slower than you. A few second after you landed at the finish line he landed._
> Well I guess the stories are true, you truly are the fastest!


*Solaris smiles* “I tried to warn you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The figures bowed to you and the green being spoke to Fabiana, _We will greatly lead the Jeddara to meet with Jeddak Raiden. This way please.
> _They led you all through the palace. The palace was adorned with magnificent Martian architecture and art. Finally you made it to the palace throne room. Raiden was sitting on a throne, adorned in Martian clothing fit for a king, there was an empty throne next to his._


Fabiana looked at the group around her, nervous at the fact there was an empty throne.

Cooper whispered something into her ear.  She seemed to be relieved.

"Greetings, Raiden.  I'd like to start by saying thank you for earlier.  The warning you gave me back in Andromeda... turned out to be way, way more dire than I think any of us could have possibly envisioned.  Though I didn't come here to be a doomsayer.  How has your kingdom been lately?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana looked at the group around her, nervous at the fact there was an empty throne.
> 
> Cooper whispered something into her ear.  She seemed to be relieved.
> 
> "Greetings, Raiden.  I'd like to start by saying thank you for earlier.  The warning you gave me back in Andromeda... turned out to be way, way more dire than I think any of us could have possibly envisioned.  Though I didn't come here to be a doomsayer.  How has your kingdom been lately?"


It has been prosperous. _He nodded towards Ahrakas, _Congratulations on becoming the new High Imperator. _He addressed Fabiana once more. _So what brings you here? Have you come to sit by my side once more?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It has been prosperous. _He nodded towards Ahrakas, _Congratulations on becoming the new High Imperator. _He addressed Fabiana once more. _So what brings you here? Have you come to sit by my side once more?


Fabiana was a little surprised that Raiden was this forthright.  However, this _was_ very much a reason why she came here... and this world didn't disappoint as a possible throneworld, unlike the asteroid where Horus had been.

"That... that is actually on the agenda, yes."

"Turns out, Loki - or as he's called now, Kurt - already chose his seat of power.  The rest of us need to follow suit soon.  We all had several ideas and Lords we need to contact, but Fabiana... Fujin... said she had to pay you a visit before we got too far into that."

"Part of me was concerned about the pocket dimension thing, but the Dagda - you can call him Cooper this time around - has reassured me we've had several cycles where all of us had our seats of power in pocket dimensions.  It seems like my only other concern has been addressed already."

"That being?"

"Some events in this reality will force all of the Architects to travel outside our seats of power quite a bit.  We didn't do much of that last time.  Since this world has prospered... if you're prepared for that situation, I would be glad to sit by your side and have this realm be my throneworld."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sapphire:”I made you that staff wow I can’t believe I’m actually talking to the god of magic as an equal”


"It is amazing workmanship, this staff."

Oliver examined the staff and its adornments more closely.

"As for talking to me on equal terms... I actually like it that way, most of the time."


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is amazing workmanship, this staff."
> 
> Oliver examined the staff and its adornments more closely.
> 
> "As for talking to me on equal terms... I actually like it that way, most of the time."


Sapphire:”So you like talking to me? And thank you it took a week to find the cosmic diamond in the tip”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana was a little surprised that Raiden was this forthright.  However, this _was_ very much a reason why she came here... and this world didn't disappoint as a possible throneworld, unlike the asteroid where Horus had been.
> 
> "That... that is actually on the agenda, yes."
> 
> ...


I have spent quite a long time awaiting my former wife to return to me. Everything is already prepared for you just as you liked it in the old reality. If only we had more time we wouldnt be confined to this pocket dimension.


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

*Solaris stares at the door*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I have spent quite a long time awaiting my former wife to return to me. Everything is already prepared for you just as you liked it in the old reality. If only we had more time we wouldnt be confined to this pocket dimension.


Both Pavlin and Oriana raised eyebrows.

"I am quite happy our work lived on."

Fabiana turned to the otters and Ahrakas.

"My decision is made.  We will still have business together in the process of making things right in this reality, but for now, I must be properly acquainted with our people and kingdom.  So, it is time for me to be by Raiden's side."

She shook the hands of her fellow Architects, and then offered her paw to Ahrakas.

"That is two now, Ahrakas.  May the other three have luck finding where they belong.  Let me know where they wind up."



Oriana looked to Ahrakas.

"I will still want to see the Gate before we go."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sapphire:”So you like talking to me? And thank you it took a week to find the cosmic diamond in the tip”


"If there is anything I've learned, it's that gods need good interactions with those who aren't gods.  If anyone needs perspective, it's those who have power."

"So yes, I do like talking to you."

Oliver glanced at the staff again.

"A week to find this cosmic diamond, huh?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If there is anything I've learned, it's that gods need good interactions with those who aren't gods.  If anyone needs perspective, it's those who have power."
> 
> "So yes, I do like talking to you."
> 
> ...


Sapphire:”Yes Cosmic diamonds are expensive and difficult to find around here”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Both Pavlin and Oriana raised eyebrows.
> 
> "I am quite happy our work lived on."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas graciously shook her paw and bowed to her. _It seems this world was made with you in mind, I hope you will be happy here.

_He turned to the three remaining otters, _Lets go get a look at that gate! _You all walked back to the landing pad where Ransom and Solaris were at. _Hey Ransom, can you take us to the Gate of the Architects.

Sure, hop back in! There is a landing pad near it in the Temple District.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas graciously shook her paw and bowed to her. _It seems this world was made with you in mind, I hope you will be happy here.
> 
> _He turned to the three remaining otters, _Lets go get a look at that gate! _You all walked back to the landing pad where Ransom and Solaris were at. _Hey Ransom, can you take us to the Gate of the Architects.
> 
> Sure, hop back in! There is a landing pad near it in the Temple District.


"I get the feeling I'm going to be the last one to ascend this-"

"No.  It's very likely you won't be."

"What?"

"Remember Kurt's deal?  Thulcan is reserved for one of us, and I think it's fair that whoever takes it be the last one to ascend."

"Something tells me you'll get a chance before the rest of us.  Ahrakas, when we get back to the ship, remember to ask about those candidates."

The otters hopped back in.


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I get the feeling I'm going to be the last one to ascend this-"
> 
> "No.  It's very likely you won't be."
> 
> ...


*Solaris got in*


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

“what about my son he needs a part to play in all this?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “what about my son he needs a part to play in all this?”


Pavlin turned to Solaris.

"I want him to be ready when our caretaker comes back from his body scan."

"Dear old Firuthi is going to need some purpose now that we're beginning our part in this cycle."

"Did something seem different about him to all of you, in the dance hall?"

"A little, why?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin turned to Solaris.
> 
> "I want him to be ready when our caretaker comes back from his body scan."
> 
> ...


“he’s becoming the new God of echos”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “he’s becoming the new God of echos”


The otters' jaws collectively dropped.

"....okay, actually I think he might be a good candidate for godhood."

"Wait, the God of Echoes...."

Oriana hugged Pavlin.

"Pavlin... think.  Why do you suppose he's the NEW god..."

"Wasn't the last-"

"YES, Cooper, don't remind us."

"....m-m-m-my point stands even stronger!  Godhood is not one of those things you want to walk into blind!  Universe should be ready to help him adjust."


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters' jaws collectively dropped.
> 
> "....okay, actually I think he might be a good candidate for godhood."
> 
> ...


*Solaris stares at them*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris stares at them*


"....okay.  Level with me, Solaris.  You told me more of the story about him.  How does a dragon god go about recovering, and redeeming themselves from their past mistakes and guilt?  Do you think surrendering their power is too far?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay.  Level with me, Solaris.  You told me more of the story about him.  How does a dragon god go about recovering, and redeeming themselves from their past mistakes and guilt?  Do you think surrendering their power is too far?"


“If a dragon god doesn’t want their power anymore they can choose someone else”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “If a dragon god doesn’t want their power anymore they can choose someone else”


Sounds like what the Temporal Lords do when they no longer desire to rule.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “If a dragon god doesn’t want their power anymore they can choose someone else”


"....maybe after what happened, he's so guilt-ridden he thinks he's unworthy?"

"Think about what happened.  He may think his power caused it somehow."

"....so just how DOES reincarnation work?  Does the essence just... sit somewhere?  Is there some place it rejoins to rebuild itself?  You don't need to tell us where."


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....maybe after what happened, he's so guilt-ridden he thinks he's unworthy?"
> 
> "Think about what happened.  He may think his power caused it somehow."
> 
> "....so just how DOES reincarnation work?  Does the essence just... sit somewhere?  Is there some place it rejoins to rebuild itself?  You don't need to tell us where."


“he goes back to Planet Solaris yes he thinks he’s unworthy after what happened”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “he goes back to Planet Solaris yes he thinks he’s unworthy after what happened”


"May his time spent away from godhood find him the answers he needs to redeem himself."

"I'm surprised YOU'RE the one praying for him, Pavlin."

"Hardly.  He is already beating himself up enough over this.  I was affected the hardest by the incident.  It's time for me to let it go."


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "May his time spent away from godhood find him the answers he needs to redeem himself."
> 
> "I'm surprised YOU'RE the one praying for him, Pavlin."
> 
> "Hardly.  He is already beating himself up enough over this.  I was affected the hardest by the incident.  It's time for me to let it go."


“He says he’s sorry for everything and you deserve a better father than him”


----------



## Universe (Jul 31, 2022)

*Solaris smiles* “it’s time for him to find himself”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sapphire:”Yes Cosmic diamonds are expensive and difficult to find around here”


"I will make sure this staff is kept in good condition.  You have put quite the care into it, finding such a beautiful diamond to top it."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He says he’s sorry for everything and you deserve a better father than him”





Universe said:


> *Solaris smiles* “it’s time for him to find himself”


"Perhaps before this cycle is over, we will get to see him again, on better terms."

"By that time, I should have found the answers I seek, and we can reconcile... as a family.  He'll be an uncle, since we've found a father."

"Let us turn our attention to other matters.  The Gate... and our own searches."

"How do we stay in touch once we are separated?"

"....we are only separated so much.  We have communicators.  We all know how to reach each other across dimensions.  The only reason we all were so distant last time is because how much grief we each carried... we were distant in spirit, not in body."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Zosma, part 1 of 2...._

"Preparations are complete, Holy One."

"There's a palanquin waiting outside.  When you're ready, step in."

"I will be clearing the path for your presence."

"Alright.  Then let us begin."

Kurt stepped into the palanquin.  Hortense stood in front of it, and Adnoartina and Narasimha grabbed the front poles - with others grabbing the back set.

"Everyone, make way!  He is ready!"

The palanquin made its way through the streets of Zosma's capital city.  Everyone stopped what they were doing to watch.  Instead of waving from the palanquin, Kurt cast several illusions on the top of it to make it look like several of him were waving to all of the people.

Eventually, the palanquin slowed down.  It was now at the steps of the primary government building in the capital city.  Lined up on the steps were soldiers, primarily dressed in chainmail armor and bearing axes and shields.  In the courtyard was a line of workers set up at anvils.  Hot metal laid on each of the anvils.  There was a side pathway up the steps as well, roofed in red and covered on the sides by a cloth that blocked out the sunlight.  There was additionally a pavilion, the roof painted in bright red and the beams painted in a darker shade, at the top of the stairs.  There was a small suit of lamellar armor waiting at the top.

The palanquin took a step up the stairs.  The workers to the left hammered the hot metal.  Another step.  The workers on the right hammered the hot metal.  So it went... left, right, left, right, the hammering and the steps kept perfectly in sync.

The palanquin reached the top of the steps.  The bearers set it down, and Adnoartina opened the door.  Kurt himself stepped outside and headed for the lamellar armor.  He was stopped momentarily, at which point Narasimha and Hortense set to fitting the armor on to the otter.  Adnoartina offered him weapons.

"Not yet.  I will let you know when in my speech the weapons become necessary."

The palanquin was carried off to the side and Kurt stepped forward.  Adnoartina grabbed a sword mounted on a stand, putting the whole stand in front of Kurt.  Kurt spoke into the pommel, revealing it to be a microphone.

"*Hear me, citizens of Zosma and beings across reality!*  I am Kurt Impius.  I am the reincarnation of the Architect Loki and have been the reincarnation of many war gods across the Eternal Wheel's cycle.  Before I ascend to my throne, I must fill you all in on where I have been.  Some of you may be familiar with the story of last cycle, where I led a rebellion because I had believed that Aten had gone to monstrosity and tyranny.  The pact I had forged with my fellow rebels was called 'A Convergence of our Last Hope', and it had planned to condense all of reality and its timelines into a single point."

Kurt hesitated.

"Despite losing that battle and having to start a new cycle, it turns out... *it wasn't our last hope after all.*  About a month after resurrecting, I found myself brought to a party in Andromeda by my caretaker... along with the other Architect that had emerged, Oriana, once known as Khione.  At this party, we were able to locate and secure the other three Architects - Pavlin, who was formerly known as Aten... Cooper, who was once called the Dagda.... and Fabiana, once Fujin.  However, we were swiftly beset upon by the Imperium, and convinced that the Convergence was coming to kidnap us.  The whole Council, out to turn us into their weapons, we were told.  Imperial propaganda will tell you the attack was swiftly crushed."

Kurt took a deep breath.

"During that battle, Pavlin dueled with Apophis, a general from last reality and one of my two star pupils.  Any of you who knows Aten's sun powers might have guesses how this turned out for the Night Serpent.  To which I say: *almost.*  I don't know what Apophis did during the battle, whether he took my lessons on psychological warfare seriously... but he was one of the survivors... and after the attack, Pavlin revealed to me something that has been lost to even the Architects for millions, even *billions* of cycles..."

Kurt projected the image of a wheel into the sky above the courtyard.  A single point lit up within the wheel as he spoke.

"Ours is only one reality of millions of concurrent realities.  In fact, ours is the most peaceful one.  *I have seen visions of these other realities.*  Many of these other realities are dead or dying.  Remember this."

The wheel image vanished.  Kurt hesitated in his speech, watching for someone to say something before continuing.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Zosma, part 2 of 2...._

"The Imperium's High Imperator *at the time*, Lucifer, showed up at the party.  So did several of his archenemies, the Proxima Celestial Dragons.  This came to a head when Solaris, the Celestials' God of Creation, showed up.  Lucifer tried to force him to stand trial for crimes... *while* Pavlin was negotiating with him about the other realities.  When Pavlin tried going for the psychological warfare bit... Lucifer revealed just how much of a tyrant he truly was, declaring an extermination war on the Celestial Dragons and *insisting he should take the Architects' place*.  Genocide across all realities, that was Lucifer's aim."

Kurt hesitated again.

"He made the terminal mistake, however, of mentioning Babylon, one of the fallen empires of the planet Earth.  It turns out... *he had ordered his men to kill the Architects' first attempt at reincarnation* during the reign of that empire, and his actions ensured the empire's fall.  *The High Imperator, betraying the very beings he claimed to stand for!* *Pavlin stripped him of High Imperator status* then and there."

Kurt looked out among the crowd.

"In case you don't understand the implications, Lucifer was the man Aten picked to carry on his mission after the initial rebellion failed.  *Lucifer was the man bearing Aten's tyranny*... tyranny born from pain and suffering.  I know the source of that suffering, as the same thing happened to me: it stemmed from what one Dragon God did to all of the Architects last reality - a Celestial whose mistreatment of us shocked the Celestial Dragon royalty *to their very core*... a Celestial named Marendar, whom Lucifer would eventually murder in order to use in a plot to try and usurp the Architects directly.  We have since reconciled with the Celestials, we will continue to share our grief in the hopes of healing the wounds of last reality and preventing new ones from forming... and since the Celestials can reincarnate, one day we will even cleanse Marendar of whatever possessed him to mistreat us, if he does not begin the process of atonement on his own... but the main point is..."

*"ATEN THREW HIS CHOSEN LUCIFER OUT ON HIS ASS!"*

"*Had Aten not been made aware of the multitude of realities due to Apophis's actions, this would not have been possible.*  Apophis, if you can hear me... that means your attempt to save me... instead *saved the Architect that truly needed saving!*  It gets better... a prominent Convergence leader had been working on a weapon to surpass the Architects.  It turns out, that weapon - *the Jormungandr* - not only was *our caretaker*, but he was also *the one to kill Lucifer!*"

"Do you all understand the irony?  *The Imperium sought to purge the Convergence*... but it turns out *the Convergence saved the Imperium from true evil.*"

"Pulling together the timelines into a single point *is no longer an option*.  All of the means have been destroyed, and the physics of it would not work in any event because it would only affect one reality and not the myriad.  *But it is no longer necessary.*  My other star student, Mercurius... *his son Ahrakas runs the Imperium as High Imperator now*, and he had the opportunity to take my philosophy lessons much more to heart.  Some of you may know him by the name Cerberus.  Thing about Ahrakas is, *just like Cerberus,* he is *standing guard at the gates*... *to make sure the Hell that was Lucifer and his loyalists never rises again!*  The Imperium will not engage in the tyranny it had been conducting under Lucifer, and any who still do will be swiftly corrected.  But *during that last battle, Lucifer manifested a strange corrupt energy.*  I now know... *it is the exact same energy as in the dead and dying realities* coexisting on the Eternal Wheel.  The energy of *Anathema.*  It is the source of the oppression, the true threat that creates the pain and misery we have sought to destroy."

"If you think we can't do much about this power... the Celestials have been friendly with the Jormungandr, and may even select him to replace Marendar in their pantheon.  The Jormungandr may have been created by the brightest mind of last reality... but *he was still the creation of a MORTAL.*  And these dead and dying realities... have their own oppressors.  Do you all understand the implications?  *We* are in a position to make warriors able to fight these oppressors.  *We* can undo the corruption that beings like Lucifer have inflicted upon all realms and *give others the hope they need to seize their own destinies.* *We* can be the tide turners in the battle against evil and tyranny!"

Suddenly, a massive two-handed hammer, formed of brilliant celestial steel and with wooden grips carved from a purification tree grown on the planet Solaris, sailed through the air.  It phased harmlessly through any being or object in its way, and manifested in Kurt's outstretched hand.  The appearance of the hammer - his old hammer, Tideturner, that he had forged way back during his time as the Dragon God Tektite - took him, the crowd, and all of the soldiers present completely by surprise.

Kurt recomposed himself.

"*Do you see?*  The hammer I have received is a sign that we can crush the armies of Anathema!  We have the blessing to make things right!  We will purge the pain and sorrow that threatens all beings!"

"Those who are still in the Convergence and can hear me... *we will need to retrain our mindsets.*  We are not up against beings we can sway with words.  The remnants of Lucifer's guard and these corrupt beings in other realities will not listen to reason.  No, they will have to be fought directly.  *As I ascend to my throne, I hereby change the mission of the Convergence.*  We are *not* the Convergence of our Last Hope anymore!  We will not cling to past despairs, to past failures!  We are now the Convergence of *Bringing* Hope!  *We come together as one and open up new paths to freedom for the oppressed!*"

"*What will pain many of you* is that *we need to be on good terms* with the Imperium and the Celestial Dragons for our strategy to work.  For the remainder of this ceremony, I want *any of you* who still has *grievances* against either group to *voice them openly.*  We will remedy them.  This remedy of our past sorrows, of freeing ourselves of the bindings that keep us fighting internally and not focused on true threats to reality and the Wheel, is indeed *the first Great Purge.*  The other Architects will understand."

"There will be a burning of an effigy of Lucifer in several hours, to symbolize our liberation from our past pain.  At that time I will be taking up my crown proper.  Until then, please enjoy yourselves."

Kurt stepped back from the microphone.

_I hope that is enough for the Imperium and the Convergence to bury their grief, _Kurt thought.


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

_“Kurt I can hear you and I appreciate what you’re doing ”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will make sure this staff is kept in good condition.  You have put quite the care into it, finding such a beautiful diamond to top it."


Sapphire:”Thank you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Kurt I can hear you and I appreciate what you’re doing ”_


Kurt let his mind drift, projecting his thoughts towards Solaris.

_"Thank you.  I'm doing all I can.  It's strange... everything points to me being a war god and here I am calling a ceasefire, or even a full-on alliance."_

He eagerly watched the crowd, hoping either lesser members or one of the Council would actually air a grievance.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Perhaps before this cycle is over, we will get to see him again, on better terms."
> 
> "By that time, I should have found the answers I seek, and we can reconcile... as a family.  He'll be an uncle, since we've found a father."
> 
> ...


_The flier lands near the Temple District, as you all walk through the District you all see the massive temples dedicated in the Architects honor. They all have murals and statues showing great deeds that the Architects did in the past reality. There is no temple to Loki. 
You all arrive at the gate and behold it in all of its grandeur. It is massive and Ahrakas says it reminds him of the Roman triumphal arches on Earth. There are reliefs of the Architects adorning it. Standing on top of it is a giant statue of Fujin with her arms outstretched. On the sides of the gate the other Architects are shown. Aten has a golden halo around his head as he triumphantly stands atop a fallen Celestial Dragon and puts a spear through it. The Dagda holds masons tools and looks on as a building is being constructed. Khione sits on a throne of ice with her hand stretched towards the sky as smaller figures in space suits bow to her. And lastly, Loki brandishing a bloody dagger smiles evilly with a field of bodies in the background.
Curiously the depictions of the Architects all display them in Martian attire rather than strictly adhering to their appearance in the old reality. _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The flier lands near the Temple District, as you all walk through the District you all see the massive temples dedicated in the Architects honor. They all have murals and statues showing great deeds that the Architects did in the past reality. There is no temple to Loki.
> You all arrive at the gate and behold it in all of its grandeur. It is massive and Ahrakas says it reminds him of the Roman triumphal arches on Earth. There are reliefs of the Architects adorning it. Standing on top of it is a giant statue of Fujin with her arms outstretched. On the sides of the gate the other Architects are shown. Aten has a golden halo around his head as he triumphantly stands atop a fallen Celestial Dragon and puts a spear through it. The Dagda holds masons tools and looks on as a building is being constructed. Khione sits on a throne of ice with her hand stretched towards the sky as smaller figures in space suits bow to her. And lastly, Loki brandishing a bloody dagger smiles evilly with a field of bodies in the background.
> Curiously the depictions of the Architects all display them in Martian attire rather than strictly adhering to their appearance in the old reality. _


The otters stared at the gateway.

"This is how I'm remembered, huh..."

"It seems consistent."

"...of course he'd be depicted like that.  What happened hit everyone hard."

"No feelings about how you're depicted?"

"I was the reason they got safe passage.  This is not unusual."

"What about you?  Do you feel uncomfortable about how you're depicted here?"

"Honestly?  That happened then.  I know why I'm depicted that way.  Feeling uncomfortable about my actions would hold me back from doing things right this time."

"We should probably check out the temples while we're here.  Knowing those deeds should help us with our memory."


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

*Solaris looks angry*


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt let his mind drift, projecting his thoughts towards Solaris.
> 
> _"Thank you.  I'm doing all I can.  It's strange... everything points to me being a war god and here I am calling a ceasefire, or even a full-on alliance."_
> 
> He eagerly watched the crowd, hoping either lesser members or one of the Council would actually air a grievance.


“_I can’t believe how they portray my creation as evil my race it makes me sick”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

*Solaris flung out his hand and Sunblade flew into his hand it was more beautiful than anything the Architects could build*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris looks angry*


Pavlin put a hand on Solaris' arm.

"Remember.  Fujin is taking residence here now.  Let her deal with correcting the past.  Let her deal with the memories of these people, of Raiden."



Universe said:


> *Solaris flung out his hand and Sunblade flew into his hand it was more beautiful than anything the Architects could build*


"Whoa, WHOA!"

"L-l-let's not ruin Fabiana's chances here with a rash act now..."
---------------------------------
_Meanwhile on Zosma...._


Universe said:


> “_I can’t believe how they portray my creation as evil my race it makes me sick”_


_"I'd like to remind you how long Aten's chosen one had been poisoning their minds.  Getting us all back to being respected, righting our views on each other, is probably going to take the entire rest of this cycle of the Wheel."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin put a hand on Solaris' arm.
> 
> "Remember.  Fujin is taking residence here now.  Let her deal with correcting the past.  Let her deal with the memories of these people, of Raiden."
> 
> ...


*Solaris didn’t want to fight he then suddenly looked old tired and exhausted* “I just want this to end”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris didn’t want to fight he then suddenly looked old tired and exhausted* “I just want this to end”


"It takes time.  Lots of time, and lots of careful words."

"And it can be collapsed in an instant by a moment of ire."

"This is the job we set to do, back before Ahrakas even made it to High Imperator.  We all concurred that education and healing were priorities in this reality."

"Once we've all ascended, we should mentally commune again with all the dragons.  Consider the High Imperator invited too.  We'll figure out how to go about it then."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sapphire:”Thank you”


Oliver thought towards Universe.

_"Shall we take our leave and see more of this place, or does it appear that Sapphire has more to discuss with us?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It takes time.  Lots of time, and lots of careful words."
> 
> "And it can be collapsed in an instant by a moment of ire."
> 
> ...


“I just wanted peace that’s all I ever wanted”


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver thought towards Universe.
> 
> _"Shall we take our leave and see more of this place, or does it appear that Sapphire has more to discuss with us?"_


Sapphire:”I’ll try to respect the rules of magic” *He yells as he ran away*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sapphire:”I’ll try to respect the rules of magic” *He yells as he ran away*


Oliver gave a nod as Sapphire left.

_"It's.... Universe, do we recover quickly when in the dreamscape like this?  I... sense my physical body is already pretty well-rested.  Even though part of me wants to get a good look at the forests here."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver gave a nod as Sapphire left.
> 
> _"It's.... Universe, do we recover quickly when in the dreamscape like this?  I... sense my physical body is already pretty well-rested.  Even though part of me wants to get a good look at the forests here."_


“Sometimes depends on how exhausted your physical body is”


----------



## Universe (Aug 2, 2022)

*I slowly woke up and the scepter was there*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Sometimes depends on how exhausted your physical body is”





Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up and the scepter was there*


_"Eh, I'm not ready for more sleep yet.  I can explore this realm any time."_

Oliver slowly woke up from his slumber in the guest room.  He felt something strange in his hand.

To his surprise, the mage staff had made the journey with him.

He examined it again.  It was a marvelous staff.

_"I wonder if I could summon and unsummon this at will.  Or make it hover."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I just wanted peace that’s all I ever wanted”


"We will work towards it, that I can assure you."

"How about we have a look at the temples and then head back?"

"We may be high-ranking gods, but even we can only see so much in one visit."


----------



## Universe (Aug 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We will work towards it, that I can assure you."
> 
> "How about we have a look at the temples and then head back?"
> 
> "We may be high-ranking gods, but even we can only see so much in one visit."


“ok”


----------



## Universe (Aug 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Eh, I'm not ready for more sleep yet.  I can explore this realm any time."_
> 
> Oliver slowly woke up from his slumber in the guest room.  He felt something strange in his hand.
> 
> ...


*I thrust my hand out and Liepiercer flew into my hand*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We will work towards it, that I can assure you."
> 
> "How about we have a look at the temples and then head back?"
> 
> "We may be high-ranking gods, but even we can only see so much in one visit."


_We all survey the temples, the priests not realizing that the otters are the Architects, pay you little attention but are kind nonetheless. Each of the temples has shows the Architect of its worship in various ways. Fujins temple is the grandest and shows images of her and Raiden in the past reality. Atens temple has a massive statue of him sitting in a throne dominating the center of the interior, there are also murals depicting his war against the Celestial Dragons adorning the inside. Dagdas temple shows images of him among the great buildings he constructed as well as statues of him with various musical instruments. Khiones temple is dedicated to her achievements in uplifting cultures to flight and space travel. _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _We all survey the temples, the priests not realizing that the otters are the Architects, pay you little attention but are kind nonetheless. Each of the temples has shows the Architect of its worship in various ways. Fujins temple is the grandest and shows images of her and Raiden in the past reality. Atens temple has a massive statue of him sitting in a throne dominating the center of the interior, there are also murals depicting his war against the Celestial Dragons adorning the inside. Dagdas temple shows images of him among the great buildings he constructed as well as statues of him with various musical instruments. Khiones temple is dedicated to her achievements in uplifting cultures to flight and space travel. _


Pavlin thought back to what Kurt had said when Ahrakas was sharing his suppressed memories.  Something about the Celestials simply being able to reincarnate?  He tried not to show it, but something was troubling him about his own temple.  Had any of his work meant anything?  Had he really sunk that far into his childhood trauma back then?  He studied the murals a bit more.  This was getting him nowhere.  Maybe if he finished his search for his answers... maybe if he knew what the Architects truly were and what they represented... maybe then he could finally make it alright.  But he was going to need a place with positive vibes to pick him up when he sunk low like this.

Cooper... was kind of thrilled at his own temple.  Art.  Architecture.  Music.  He was very much in his element.  He knew he would have to change the style of things this time around, but he was already getting some ideas.  He'd have to be careful on how he handled the dragon situation, though.  He knew that putting the Architects' names in the good graces of the people was important... but he wanted to be able to bring the dragons back into some grace.  He wondered how many people knew how the whole thing started.  Maybe the murals on each of the Architects' palaces needed to depict the truth... all of it.  He would start with his palace, and then Kurt's and Pavlin's.  He could make it right, for everyone, through his art.

Oriana noted her own temple and her achievements related to space travel.  Way back before she knew she was an Architect, she and Kurt had been on a planet that didn't have space travel.  It had flight, powered armor, and many other advancements, but no working spaceships.  Wait... the Temporal Lord there had discovered a small one, but it was locked and possibly part of a larger set.  How to break the coding on that lock so the planet could use the ship... she knew she'd need someone for that, but at least she could help with the rest of the prep work.  She pretty much knew what planet she was taking for her throneworld.  She'd start there, then work on uplifting everyone else.

"I... I think I've seen enough, for now.  I will probably revisit this place eventually, but for now I think I'm wearing out from all the events of today."

"This has given me a lot of new ideas.  Despite them being older ideas."

"I'll want to wait for the guys to make their decisions, Ahrakas, but I think I'll be the one who goes to Thulcan."

"Why wait?"

"In case either of you has no luck finding a world of your own."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin thought back to what Kurt had said when Ahrakas was sharing his suppressed memories.  Something about the Celestials simply being able to reincarnate?  He tried not to show it, but something was troubling him about his own temple.  Had any of his work meant anything?  Had he really sunk that far into his childhood trauma back then?  He studied the murals a bit more.  This was getting him nowhere.  Maybe if he finished his search for his answers... maybe if he knew what the Architects truly were and what they represented... maybe then he could finally make it alright.  But he was going to need a place with positive vibes to pick him up when he sunk low like this.
> 
> Cooper... was kind of thrilled at his own temple.  Art.  Architecture.  Music.  He was very much in his element.  He knew he would have to change the style of things this time around, but he was already getting some ideas.  He'd have to be careful on how he handled the dragon situation, though.  He knew that putting the Architects' names in the good graces of the people was important... but he wanted to be able to bring the dragons back into some grace.  He wondered how many people knew how the whole thing started.  Maybe the murals on each of the Architects' palaces needed to depict the truth... all of it.  He would start with his palace, and then Kurt's and Pavlin's.  He could make it right, for everyone, through his art.
> 
> ...


I think we have wandered around enough, its probably best if we make our way back to the ship. 
_Ahrakas leads you all back to Ransom and his flier who take you all back to the teleportation pad. The Atlantean Lizard People activate the transporter and soon you are all back on Mars. You all head back to the ship, and as it prepares to take off Ahrakas says to the three otters, _You all might want to take a nap until we get back to Thucan.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we have wandered around enough, its probably best if we make our way back to the ship.
> _Ahrakas leads you all back to Ransom and his flier who take you all back to the teleportation pad. The Atlantean Lizard People activate the transporter and soon you are all back on Mars. You all head back to the ship, and as it prepares to take off Ahrakas says to the three otters, _You all might want to take a nap until we get back to Thucan.


"I was already planning on it.  The things that I saw... I feel like my head is spinning.  _They're praising my downfall_, Ahrakas."

"The rest of us are here for you if you need to talk, Pavlin."

"Maybe eventually, Cooper.  If I find my answers, I may be walking all of _you_ through this.  But for now, I just need to sleep this off."

"Sleeping quarters would be... that way."

"Oh, Ahrakas, remember the names we were after, hoping to find good throneworlds.  Mine were Ratatoskr, Ninkilim, Ferahgo, Janglur, and Shofixti.  And Pavlin's were Dakuwanga, Aitvaras, Nyxator, Khatellu, and Rakeesh.  See how many live."

"I must admit I'm seeking a world where I can be picked up if I fall into despair.  I need friends more than ever this cycle."

"Are you worried about needing the Scorned Ones' help like Universe did?"

".....maybe when we're really close to the truth we might want them along.  We don't call on them until absolutely necessary though."

"I'm seeking a world where my artistic talents can flourish.  If the people superficially look a little behind in tech, we can address that."

"Solaris, if I do wind up having a nightmare, don't rush too quickly to my rescue.  Our dreams tend to be important, I might learn something critical."

The otters went to find a spot where they could sleep for a while.

Strangely, they all slept in different positions.  Cooper slept nose-to-tail, curled up like a sleeping dragon.  Oriana simply slept on her side.  Pavlin?  Pavlin was sleeping on his back, arms raised slightly.


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was already planning on it.  The things that I saw... I feel like my head is spinning.  _They're praising my downfall_, Ahrakas."
> 
> "The rest of us are here for you if you need to talk, Pavlin."
> 
> ...


*Solaris didn’t sleep something was bothering him*


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

“does no one remember me?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

“have I been forgotten entirely?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I thrust my hand out and Liepiercer flew into my hand*





Universe said:


> *Solaris didn’t sleep something was bothering him*





Universe said:


> “does no one remember me?”





Universe said:


> “have I been forgotten entirely?”


Back in that guest room on Thulcan, Oliver tested the weight of the mage staff.  He lifted a hand and managed to get it to levitate.

Then the staff fell, Oliver catching it as his mind got distracted.

_"Universe, is it just me, or are you feeling Solaris in distress....?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Back in that guest room on Thulcan, Oliver tested the weight of the mage staff.  He lifted a hand and managed to get it to levitate.
> 
> Then the staff fell, Oliver catching it as his mind got distracted.
> 
> _"Universe, is it just me, or are you feeling Solaris in distress....?"_


“I-I feel it too”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I-I feel it too”


Oliver reached out his mind to Solaris.

_"What did you witness that's got you so upset?  We're here for you."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver reached out his mind to Solaris.
> 
> _"What did you witness that's got you so upset?  We're here for you."_


_“I feel forgotten”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I feel forgotten”_


_"Is this because everyone's focused on the otters?"_

Oliver realized maybe that was too brutish an approach.

_"Okay, let me back up a second.  Weren't the otters dragons at one point, and wasn't one of them an artist?  And... you HAVE been helping them.... there's got to be a few ways to get them to show your legacy."_

Oliver didn't have the celestial dragons specifically on his mind at that point.  It seems like he hadn't even thought about the otters possibly having been them yet.


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Is this because everyone's focused on the otters?"_
> 
> Oliver realized maybe that was too brutish an approach.
> 
> ...


_“they’ve been treating my creation and race as evil and it wasn’t our fault we try to help people and they freak out it makes me wonder why did I even create this reality?”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

*Oliver could hear Solaris’s mental voice cracking*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“they’ve been treating my creation and race as evil and it wasn’t our fault we try to help people and they freak out it makes me wonder why did I even create this reality?”_





Universe said:


> *Oliver could hear Solaris’s mental voice cracking*


Oliver was confused.  Celestial dragons were treated as evil somewhere other than Lucifer's dominions?

He refocused thoughts on Universe.

_"My divinations unfortunately don't go into the past.  Do you have any clue what would lead up to what Solaris is lamenting?  Has Lucifer been leading entire populations astray without us knowing?  Because that's literally all I can fathom as to why we're viewed as evil."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver was confused.  Celestial dragons were treated as evil somewhere other than Lucifer's dominions?
> 
> He refocused thoughts on Universe.
> 
> _"My divinations unfortunately don't go into the past.  Do you have any clue what would lead up to what Solaris is lamenting?  Has Lucifer been leading entire populations astray without us knowing?  Because that's literally all I can fathom as to why we're viewed as evil."_


“I don’t know what you’re talking about I hatched after the ‘dawn war’”


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver was confused.  Celestial dragons were treated as evil somewhere other than Lucifer's dominions?
> 
> He refocused thoughts on Universe.
> 
> _"My divinations unfortunately don't go into the past.  Do you have any clue what would lead up to what Solaris is lamenting?  Has Lucifer been leading entire populations astray without us knowing?  Because that's literally all I can fathom as to why we're viewed as evil."_


_“there’s no statues of me anywhere”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“there’s no statues of me anywhere”_


Oliver refocused on Solaris.

_"You know... the myths of my mortal people say that one of the Architects does a lot of work with statues... ask him.  Maybe he can get a trend going."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver refocused on Solaris.
> 
> _"You know... the myths of my mortal people say that one of the Architects does a lot of work with statues... ask him.  Maybe he can get a trend going."_


_“he’s asleep right now and this is really bothering me”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“he’s asleep right now and this is really bothering me”_


_"Want to try looking for a dragon realm in this reality?  That's the only way we're speeding this up if the Architect is asleep."_

Oliver thought for a moment.

_"There has to be someone who resisted the Imperial and Convergence propaganda...."_

Oliver was definitely divining something.  He suddenly gasped.

_"There!  Polophylax!  There's a world in that area that might have something... it's worth a try.  Shall we go?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

_“ok I’m not tired I can sleep up to 100,000,000 years”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

*Solaris suddenly was there*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris suddenly was there*


Oliver opened up a portal and stepped through it.  If by 'there' Solaris had arrived near Oliver, the portal would be available - if by 'there' he meant Polophylax, he'd see Oliver's portal emerge after he arrived.

The world where Solaris and Oliver (at minimum) wound up was actually a bit marshy.  Their appearance had stunned the residents - what looked like large blue insect people with long tails and multiple sets of wings.  Several were hovering.

One approached the dragons.

Dragonfly: "Greetings. Who are you and why did you arrive through the Golden Road?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver opened up a portal and stepped through it.  If by 'there' Solaris had arrived near Oliver, the portal would be available - if by 'there' he meant Polophylax, he'd see Oliver's portal emerge after he arrived.
> 
> The world where Solaris and Oliver (at minimum) wound up was actually a bit marshy.  Their appearance had stunned the residents - what looked like large blue insect people with long tails and multiple sets of wings.  Several were hovering.
> 
> ...


“I am Solaris”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am Solaris”


Dragonfly: "Solaris?"

The dragonfly turned.

Dragonfly: "Hey, do any of you know a guy named Solaris?"

There were a few confused buzzes.  A golden dragonfly approached.

Gold Dragonfly: "He reminds me of the statues we had to disassemble and bury when the men who followed that asshole with the falcon mask showed up a few centuries ago."

Blue Dragonfly: "I wonder whatever happened to those guys."

Gold Dragonfly: "They left. Said they didn't find what they were after."


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragonfly: "Solaris?"
> 
> The dragonfly turned.
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks happy* “that’s me Solaris”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris looks happy* “that’s me Solaris”


A confused red dragonfly approached.

Red Dragonfly: "Father Aurum... what statues?"

Golden Dragonfly: "Oh, right, Crimson, you weren't around then.  We had statues of majestic dragons here once.  Then a group of soldiers arrived on the planet trying to hunt down 'celestial dragons'.  Our statues looked like those dragons, so we disassembled the statues and hid them."

Red Dragonfly/Crimson: "Celestial dragons?"

Golden Dragonfly/Aurum: "A really, REALLY old race of dragons.  Like, older than the stars themselves.  The statues were of some of their really... prominent... gods......"

Aurum stared at Solaris.

Aurum: "Wait.... wait a second..... Crimson, get everyone retrieving those statue pieces, NOW!  We're in the presence of one of their high gods!"

Crimson: "On it!"

The red dragonfly flew off, buzzing very loudly as if to try and summon the whole tribe.


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A confused red dragonfly approached.
> 
> Red Dragonfly: "Father Aurum... what statues?"
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks like he’s about to cry tears of joy*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris looks like he’s about to cry tears of joy*


Aurum: "While we're waiting for Crimson to assemble everyone, I shall tell you who we are."

Aurum landed.

Aurum: "We are the Aniso.  We crossed a barrier long ago from an old realm to this one.  We are glad to be in this realm as we are away from our hated enemies the V'spr.  Rumor has it one of them made it to this realm, but if it's the one I think it is, she actually tried to be nice to us."

Aurum shrugged.

Aurum: "But you're not here for that.  We may be a primitive people, but in both the old and new realms we've been willing to hide away any sort refugees or lost knowledge that we can.  Soon after we arrived here, somebody dropped off statues of the celestial dragons.  Those dragons... they have a history...."

Aurum gave a stern look.

Aurum: "They were the target of hate in the old realm too. There was a guy named Aten railing against them.... can you tell me what the *very loud buzz* was his problem with the species?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aurum: "While we're waiting for Crimson to assemble everyone, I shall tell you who we are."
> 
> Aurum landed.
> 
> ...


“a brother of mine Marendar did abused them and now he feels guilty about it but we’re working on establishing peace with them I just had this feeling that I’ve been forgotten like nobody in this reality cares about me anymore”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “a brother of mine Marendar did abused them and now he feels guilty about it but we’re working on establishing peace with them I just had this feeling that I’ve been forgotten like nobody in this reality cares about me anymore”


Aurum: "WELL.  This is something to remember.  Please, whatever he is now, do ease his pain."

The other dragonflies began carrying parts of statues towards the dragons.

Aurum: "Let them bring it all here and we can assemble them."

Aurum began levitating again.

Aurum: "Anyways... a good number of races would remember you from more than one realm, but they have likely had to go underground. A very evil man in a falcon mask, one we've only called 'the Fallen One', has had a vendetta against the celestial dragons, and indeed against a very large majority of races he says were 'unfit'. We consider him the essence of hate. Have you had any encounters with the man?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aurum: "WELL.  This is something to remember.  Please, whatever he is now, do ease his pain."
> 
> The other dragonflies began carrying parts of statues towards the dragons.
> 
> ...


“Oh yes I have burned his face even”  *Solaris  said angrily then calmed down*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh yes I have burned his face even”  *Solaris  said angrily then calmed down*


More and more of the statue pieces were being brought over.  There were a lot more coming, but the first statue head to arrive wasn't Solaris's.  It... might have been one of his siblings, come to think of it.

Aurum: "Good. The sooner he is disposed of, the sooner the races of the past can come out of hiding. That man has cast such a vast shadow of fear across all reality. I feel squeamish continuing to even think of the guy."


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> More and more of the statue pieces were being brought over.  There were a lot more coming, but the first statue head to arrive wasn't Solaris's.  It... might have been one of his siblings, come to think of it.
> 
> Aurum: "Good. The sooner he is disposed of, the sooner the races of the past can come out of hiding. That man has cast such a vast shadow of fear across all reality. I feel squeamish continuing to even think of the guy."


“Lunaris?” *Solaris’s face fell*


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> More and more of the statue pieces were being brought over.  There were a lot more coming, but the first statue head to arrive wasn't Solaris's.  It... might have been one of his siblings, come to think of it.
> 
> Aurum: "Good. The sooner he is disposed of, the sooner the races of the past can come out of hiding. That man has cast such a vast shadow of fear across all reality. I feel squeamish continuing to even think of the guy."


“Well that’s only the first statue maybe we can get rid of Mr evil dragon”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 3, 2022)

_As Ahrakas studies the info Harpocrates has sent him on the Architects past acquaintances the otters dream of times of old._

_


Spoiler: Coopers Dreams



Zodiac was late to meet his instructor. He had asked his instructor Nysir to help him work out an illusion spell to help with a project he had thought up. He burst into the classroom out of breath.


_


Spoiler: Coopers Dreams



Your late Zodiac, however I see you are very eager, so I am willing to forgive you. What was it you needed help with?
I was wanting to set up a new road, _He grabbed some paper and started drawing his idea._
I want there to be statues of dragons lining the causeway and then have music coming out of their mouths. I only have materials for one statue so I was thinking that we could use illusory replicas to complete it. I know your the dragon god of mischief and illusions are a specialty of yours.
_Nysir chuckled, _Take me to where you are planning to construct it. 
_The two of you flew off to the site of Zodiacs creation._
Hm, this should be rather simple. Watch me. _Zodiac began moving his hands in complicated ways as magic began swirling around them. _The ways to cast the spell will be different in every reality but the basics will be the same. There, _In a flash of light the causeway was completed just like Zodiac had planned. Nydos snapped their fingers and the illusion disappeared. _You try.
_Zodiac replicated what Nysir had shown him, and to his surprise got it right on the first try._
Good Job! Who is it supposed to represent?
Its what I think my parents looked like, based off of the features of me and my hatchmates.
_For a slit second Zodiac thought that Nydos had an extremely disturbed look on their face._


_


Spoiler: Orianas Dreams



Boreas pondered his thoughts towards his surroundings. The cold was invigorating, the sky was purple and all was right with this world. He had spent centuries searching the cosmos for his kin. This world didnt have the brothers and sisters he had been searching for. This would have to have been the billionth planet he had searched. 
This planet like all of the others he had seeded with life, and taught the inhabitants to care for the land. The polar regions were always a favorite of his to help nurture. He had also erected a black monolith to help guide the people, once they were ready it would point them to a stargate and help them explore the stars. He wandered among the frozen taiga as he mad his way back to his ship. He spent a year creating this forest and it was dear to him like all of his other creations.
Wait, that presence. He turned around and saw a girl picking fruit from the pine trees. Could she be one of the ones he had been looking for? He walked towards her and she dropped the fruits and bowed to him.


_


Spoiler: Orianas Dreams



Lord Boreas, You have helped my people so much, I would be glad to help with whatever you need.
I just want to know what your name is.
Amaterasu.


_


Spoiler: Pavlins Dream



I am the last one.
They have twisted my companions, instilled things that go against our very nature into them, made them part of their race. The Old Ones will triumph though, we cant be caged, we will break free just as we always have for untold eons. These "Dawn Dragons" dare to confine us to their morals? Our minds are beyond their comprehension. They come once more, two of them.


_


Spoiler: Pavlins Dream



This seal will bind him, I am sure of it this time, Heremus.
Agonce, he has resisted every attempt to change his nature into something with empathy. It is an abomination and should be out down.
The Seal of the Star of Ishtar will tame him.
_The dragons grab their brand once more and heat it with their fire, they are weak. 
Wait, no, the brand it is getting closer. 
It burns! I feel their curse seeping into me! My form changing!_

*Είμαι το Άλφα και το Ωμέγα, ο Πρώτος και ο Τελευταίος, η Αρχή και το Τέλος!*
*Eímai to Álfa kai to Oméga, o Prótos kai o Teleftaíos, i Archí kai to Télos!*
_Restore us Pavlin! Restore!_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 3, 2022)

_((Posts with corrections to indicate that the mischief dragon god(dess) in Cooper's dreams is Ny*sir*, NOT Ny*dos*.  Nydos is the destruction god.  Please correct this when you see this, Baron.))_


Baron Tredegar said:


> _As Ahrakas studies the info Harpocrates has sent him on the Architects past acquaintances the otters dream of times of old._
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Cooper let out a contented sigh.  He liked where his dream was going.  He was something of a fast learner.  He liked his creations... even if they had creeped others out on occasion.  But the disturbed look Nysir had given him concerned him a little.

Oriana seemed a bit disappointed at first.  As her dream progressed, she grew more and more contented.  She smiled at the end of it.

Pavlin... was thrashing.  Thrashing as if something was burning his flesh in the dream.  Something so close to his origins and he found the worst part of them.  This was worse than indoctrination or brainwashing.  This was agony.

Pavlin bolted awake, screaming.  Quick, while the memory was still fresh!  He bit his finger hard, drawing blood.  Amping up his pain tolerance with sun energy, he drew the brand as best as he could on the wall of the cruiser.... then, sobbing all the while, he struggled to write "Star of Ishtar".

The "r" in "Ishtar" barely came out before Pavlin passed out again.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Posts with corrections to indicate that the mischief dragon god(dess) in Cooper's dreams is Ny*sir*, NOT Ny*dos*.  Nydos is the destruction god.  Please correct this when you see this, Baron.))_
> 
> Cooper let out a contented sigh.  He liked where his dream was going.  He was something of a fast learner.  He liked his creations... even if they had creeped others out on occasion.  But the disturbed look Nysir had given him concerned him a little.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas rushed in to the sleeping quarters once he heard the screams. He arrived just in tie to see Pavlin pass out. He stood in shock to register the sign made of blood, but quickly sprung into action. He got a glass of cold water and splashed it in Pavlins face and tried to shake him back to consciousness._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas rushed in to the sleeping quarters once he heard the screams. He arrived just in tie to see Pavlin pass out. He stood in shock to register the sign made of blood, but quickly sprung into action. He got a glass of cold water and splashed it in Pavlins face and tried to shake him back to consciousness._


The shock of the water caused Pavlin to sputter.  Then he realized he was being shaken.  He weakly woke up.

"Unh..... Ahrakas?"

Pavlin's eyes opened, but barely.

"....it... it wasn't the Celestials that did this to us... it was another race of dragons.... the Dawn Dragons.... at least I think they're different races..... ...why... still eludes me...."

Pavlin wept profusely.

"....how we got empathy.... ...burned into us.... ..violation and force..... not indoctrination.... did I get... the symbol of it....?"

Pavlin shook his head.  At no point in this did he look at his handiwork on the cruiser wall.

"Ahrakas.... didn't Lucifer get a book..... from the Scorned Ones?......  Kitab something?.......  ....after we all ascend to our thrones.....  I want to see it.....  I want to see... if it references the Old Ones at all..... for the Wheel's sake... they must remain bound... WE must remain bound.... my binding might be failing...."

His mind reached out to Solaris.

_"I saw a glimpse... of a time before Solstice... if someone claimed empathy was a curse.... give me a strong, passionate speech... of how you'd try to convince them otherwise...."_

Pavlin curled up into the fetal position.  He resumed speaking.

".....it looks like.... like I was right.... the truth.... is making me seek the Celestials' comfort..... .....it seems empathy.... might have gone... from curse to addiction.... or even.... to a core part of my being now...."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Lunaris?” *Solaris’s face fell*





Universe said:


> “Well that’s only the first statue maybe we can get rid of Mr evil dragon”


Aurum: "Lunaris?  Y'know, that name seems kind of familiar as well. I'm not quite old enough to remember, but there's stories of a Celestial who can heal planets all at once. It's one of the Great Miracles. I forget what all of them are..."

The statue pieces kept coming.  There were now three statue heads.  It seems as if they were Lunaris, Nydos.... and the last one was Solaris himself.  His seemed the most weathered of the lot.  Thing is, there weren't enough pieces to make a complete statue yet.  The statues apparently had to be broken into A LOT of parts to hide them from invaders.


----------



## Universe (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The shock of the water caused Pavlin to sputter.  Then he realized he was being shaken.  He weakly woke up.
> 
> "Unh..... Ahrakas?"
> 
> ...


_“Empathy isn’t a curse it’s how you feel for someone that you want to help them just like I want to help all of you” _


----------



## Universe (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aurum: "Lunaris?  Y'know, that name seems kind of familiar as well. I'm not quite old enough to remember, but there's stories of a Celestial who can heal planets all at once. It's one of the Great Miracles. I forget what all of them are..."
> 
> The statue pieces kept coming.  There were now three statue heads.  It seems as if they were Lunaris, Nydos.... and the last one was Solaris himself.  His seemed the most weathered of the lot.  Thing is, there weren't enough pieces to make a complete statue yet.  The statues apparently had to be broken into A LOT of parts to hide them from invaders.


*Solaris sighed*


----------



## Universe (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aurum: "Lunaris?  Y'know, that name seems kind of familiar as well. I'm not quite old enough to remember, but there's stories of a Celestial who can heal planets all at once. It's one of the Great Miracles. I forget what all of them are..."
> 
> The statue pieces kept coming.  There were now three statue heads.  It seems as if they were Lunaris, Nydos.... and the last one was Solaris himself.  His seemed the most weathered of the lot.  Thing is, there weren't enough pieces to make a complete statue yet.  The statues apparently had to be broken into A LOT of parts to hide them from invaders.


“he’s my brother”


----------



## Universe (Aug 4, 2022)

*Sol appears on the ship next to Palvin*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The shock of the water caused Pavlin to sputter.  Then he realized he was being shaken.  He weakly woke up.
> 
> "Unh..... Ahrakas?"
> 
> ...


Yes, Lucifer did get a book from them. It should be in his private quarters back at the Imperial Palace.

If you can remember tell me exactly what you saw in your dream.


----------



## Universe (Aug 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, Lucifer did get a book from them. It should be in his private quarters back at the Imperial Palace.
> 
> If you can remember tell me exactly what you saw in your dream.


“hello.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, Lucifer did get a book from them. It should be in his private quarters back at the Imperial Palace.
> 
> If you can remember tell me exactly what you saw in your dream.





Universe said:


> *Sol appears on the ship next to Palvin*





Universe said:


> “hello.”


"Up on the cot here, Sol.  I'm probably going to need a hug when this is over."

Pavlin, still curled up, looked at Ahrakas.

"Okay.... let me see... a few things faded already, but I was the only one who hadn't had their nature manipulated yet.  I was thinking of myself as an 'Old One'.  Belittling a species called the 'Dawn Dragons' for daring to confine me with morals.  Two dragons named Heremus and Agonce were talking about me - apparently I'd resisted all attempts at having my nature changed.  They muttered the name of a seal... heated a branding iron... and in my arrogance, I didn't realize they'd overcome their mental weakness.  They branded me... and I felt my form being mutated... then.... then I heard a strange chant... Alfa kai Omega, Protos kai Teleftaios, Archi kai Telos?  I don't know what it means... I do know... someone was imploring me to 'restore' them.... I can't remember the name of the seal or the look of the brand-"

"Yipe!"

Oriana had woken up, and immediately on opening her eyes, she had been looking at the bloodied writing and drawing on the wall.  She _immediately_ hid fully under the covers and started shivering.

"....I.... dare not look... save a picture of it, Ahrakas... it may be important..."

Pavlin's tears would not stop flowing.

"....I'm scared... I'm really scared of how this is going to turn out.... but when we answer this... we may finally be able to push towards paradise... not just the one the dragons want... but one we can all have...."

Pavlin adjusted his position, ready to hug Sol.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Up on the cot here, Sol.  I'm probably going to need a hug when this is over."
> 
> Pavlin, still curled up, looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas grabbed his datapad and took a scan of the symbol Pavlin had drawn._
Those words, you heard, they are of earths greek language, they translate to "I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End." 
_Ahrakas washed the symbol from the wall._
Solaris, what do you know about "Dawn Dragons", perhaps they were early Celestial Dragons or early precursors to your race?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris sighed*





Universe said:


> “he’s my brother”


Aurum: "Your brother?  Wow, I had no idea the dragon gods were a close-knit family.  Every time I've seen depictions of gods as family, it's been.... less than stellar."

More and more statue pieces arrived.  There were finally enough pieces to recreate one statue.  There was also a fourth dragon head.  Solaris recognized it, and he may have respected that sibling, but he'd remember that quite a few who knew the dragons got nervous any time that dragon showed up.

Aurum: "Looks like that's all of the dragon heads. We're working on the rest of the pieces."


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Up on the cot here, Sol.  I'm probably going to need a hug when this is over."
> 
> Pavlin, still curled up, looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


*Sol hugs him*


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas grabbed his datapad and took a scan of the symbol Pavlin had drawn._
> Those words, you heard, they are of earths greek language, they translate to "I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End."
> _Ahrakas washed the symbol from the wall._
> Solaris, what do you know about "Dawn Dragons", perhaps they were early Celestial Dragons or early precursors to your race?


“they are dragons we have fought and imprisoned back during the first reality I have been trying to fix this and the inhabitants of this reality aren’t helping until you five showed up”


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aurum: "Your brother?  Wow, I had no idea the dragon gods were a close-knit family.  Every time I've seen depictions of gods as family, it's been.... less than stellar."
> 
> More and more statue pieces arrived.  There were finally enough pieces to recreate one statue.  There was also a fourth dragon head.  Solaris recognized it, and he may have respected that sibling, but he'd remember that quite a few who knew the dragons got nervous any time that dragon showed up.
> 
> Aurum: "Looks like that's all of the dragon heads. We're working on the rest of the pieces."


“yes he is my brother”


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aurum: "Your brother?  Wow, I had no idea the dragon gods were a close-knit family.  Every time I've seen depictions of gods as family, it's been.... less than stellar."
> 
> More and more statue pieces arrived.  There were finally enough pieces to recreate one statue.  There was also a fourth dragon head.  Solaris recognized it, and he may have respected that sibling, but he'd remember that quite a few who knew the dragons got nervous any time that dragon showed up.
> 
> Aurum: "Looks like that's all of the dragon heads. We're working on the rest of the pieces."


“sh-shadow”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “they are dragons we have fought and imprisoned back during the first reality I have been trying to fix this and the inhabitants of this reality aren’t helping until you five showed up”


_"The common inhabitants had been lulled by a corrupt mind, Solaris."_

Aeternus's voice suddenly rang in Ahrakas' and Solaris' heads.

_"Apologies, Ahrakas, I happened to notice a presence that felt like gnawing termites for a few moments.  Is everything alright over there?"_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes he is my brother”





Universe said:


> “sh-shadow”


Aurum noted the fourth dragon head.

Aurum: "Is THAT what his name is?  We kept wanting to call him Death.  I'm trying to imagine what his Great Miracle could be if Lunaris' was healing planets, and all the results come up really disturbing."

....maybe he meant the 'super moves' when he was talking about Great Miracles?

The flow of statue pieces started to slow.  There were enough for two statues, and most of the parts of the other two had arrived..

Oliver began to lift parts into the air with magic.

"So.... do we assemble them here?  Haul the parts?  Either way I'm going to need your help assembling them...."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas grabbed his datapad and took a scan of the symbol Pavlin had drawn._
> Those words, you heard, they are of earths greek language, they translate to "I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End."
> _Ahrakas washed the symbol from the wall._
> Solaris, what do you know about "Dawn Dragons", perhaps they were early Celestial Dragons or early precursors to your race?


"The Alpha and the Omega?"

Pavlin was more confused than ever.

"I thought that was Kurt's thing, not something I had to be dealing with.  I wonder why I'm the one on the receiving end all of a sudden?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The Alpha and the Omega?"
> 
> Pavlin was more confused than ever.
> 
> "I thought that was Kurt's thing, not something I had to be dealing with.  I wonder why I'm the one on the receiving end all of a sudden?"


*Sol hugs Palvin whimpering*


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"The common inhabitants had been lulled by a corrupt mind, Solaris."_
> 
> Aeternus's voice suddenly rang in Ahrakas' and Solaris' heads.
> 
> _"Apologies, Ahrakas, I happened to notice a presence that felt like gnawing termites for a few moments.  Is everything alright over there?"_


“I think the dawn dragons are beginning to rise again and I don’t like this”


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

*I teleported on to the ship screaming in agony my wings falling off and I looked terrible*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Sol hugs Palvin whimpering*


Pavlin hugged Sol back, still crying.



Universe said:


> “I think the dawn dragons are beginning to rise again and I don’t like this”


_"THE DAWN DRAGONS?!?"_

Ahrakas and Solaris could mentally hear, in their minds, what I can only describe as an off-key version of the trumpets of Jericho.  It was faint for now.

_"I remember them.  One of the twelve Vile Dragon species.  They visually look rooster-like and are perhaps the worst of the species.  I've had to maintain their cage for many realities... but I haven't been able to keep up with both Lucifer's antics and the imprisoned dragons at the same time."_

The trumpeting grew a bit louder.

_"What I know of them is that only their leaders have names.  The common foot soldiers have letter and number codes.  These guys... they are living proof that empathy has a dark side.  Their twisted version of empathy means the soldiers are completely loyal to their leadership and will come up with every excuse not to see reason.  It's like the origin of every petty dictator and their cults of personality, amped up to a million.  We have only done counter-empathy on them successfully for.... five individuals, I think?  The rest we've had no choice but to kill or imprison."_

The trumpeting was a bit louder still.

_"They caused us so much grief last time.... we may in fact be able to destroy them for good if they emerge this time, as we are MUCH better armed and way more in number than before.  Same with the other eleven - we might be able to put an end to the Vile Dragon breeds permanently now.  But I don't know if we can take them and Lucifer's weapons on at the same time."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported on to the ship screaming in agony my wings falling off and I looked terrible*


Cooper woke up at that moment.

"What's with the- Universe?!? What happened to your wings?"

Just as soon as the evil feeling that had caused this to Universe was there, it passed to some place else.


----------



## Universe (Aug 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper woke up at that moment.
> 
> "What's with the- Universe?!? What happened to your wings?"
> 
> Just as soon as the evil feeling that had caused this to Universe was there, it passed to some place else.


*I then passed out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then passed out*


"Not again.  Come on, Sol, let's combine our efforts."

Pavlin, tears still flowing from his eyes, pointed, and a star of purifying light manifested above Universe, attempting to purge whatever had afflicted him.

"....strange...."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not again.  Come on, Sol, let's combine our efforts."
> 
> Pavlin, tears still flowing from his eyes, pointed, and a star of purifying light manifested above Universe, attempting to purge whatever had afflicted him.
> 
> "....strange...."


*I woke up weak*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I woke up weak*


"Sol, I need a bit of help adjusting this star's light to recovery instead of purification."

Pavlin still had an arm around Sol as he addressed Universe.

"The Dawn Dragons, Universe.  You've been around at least two realities by now.  Has the name ever come up in that time?"

Pavlin hesitated.

"And please put your wings back on, I think Sol is scared of your wingless look."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sol, I need a bit of help adjusting this star's light to recovery instead of purification."
> 
> Pavlin still had an arm around Sol as he addressed Universe.
> 
> ...


*My wings regenerated* “I think dad mentioned them at one point they were evil dragons who thought they were gods and that angered my dad and Uncles and Aunts so they Imprisoned them he never said where”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My wings regenerated* “I think dad mentioned them at one point”


"They seem to be the link between my original body and my time as Solstice.  And every second of the Dawn Dragons' presence horrifies me."

Pavlin's tears finally slowed.

"I still have so many questions.  Why would the Dawn Dragons push their brand of empathy on me and the others?  Why does their form of empathy reek of so much malevolence?  And... what did you Celestial Dragons _do_ to make empathy tolerable, even pleasing?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They seem to be the link between my original body and my time as Solstice.  And every second of the Dawn Dragons' presence horrifies me."
> 
> Pavlin's tears finally slowed.
> 
> "I still have so many questions.  Why would the Dawn Dragons push their brand of empathy on me and the others?  Why does their form of empathy reek of so much malevolence?  And... what did you Celestial Dragons _do_ to make empathy tolerable, even pleasing?"


*I needed to sit down*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I needed to sit down*


Oriana emerged from under the covers.  She had stopped shaking.

"Wait... evil dragons?"

"That wasn't just evil by morals, Oriana.  I didn't think much of it because I was _trying_ to enjoy a dream involving Nysir teaching me, but that was a malevolence unlike anything I ever remembered seeing in my lifetimes.  And these guys have _empathy_?  That is terrifying."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oriana emerged from under the covers.  She had stopped shaking.
> 
> "Wait... evil dragons?"
> 
> "That wasn't just evil by morals, Oriana.  I didn't think much of it because I was _trying_ to enjoy a dream involving Nysir teaching me, but that was a malevolence unlike anything I ever remembered seeing in my lifetimes.  And these guys have _empathy_?  That is terrifying."


*I looked like I was about to throw up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked like I was about to throw up*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"THE DAWN DRAGONS?!?"_
> 
> Ahrakas and Solaris could mentally hear, in their minds, what I can only describe as an off-key version of the trumpets of Jericho.  It was faint for now.
> 
> ...


Not helping Universe's nausea was the fact that, much like Ahrakas and Solaris, Universe could also hear the off-key trumpets of Jericho now.  And Aeternus' voice, which was starting to lose some of its coherency.

_"Twelve breeds of Viles... so much misery not just for us... but for... for EVERY non-dragon of that first reality.... the Viles....  Th.... They were how our paradise got ruined!..."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Not helping Universe's nausea was the fact that, much like Ahrakas and Solaris, Universe could also hear the off-key trumpets of Jericho now.  And Aeternus' voice, which was starting to lose some of its coherency.
> 
> _"Twelve breeds of Viles... so much misery not just for us... but for... for EVERY non-dragon of that first reality.... the Viles....  Th.... They were how our paradise got ruined!..."_


“Uncle I don’t feel too good”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’ve got you grandson”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Uncle I don’t feel too good”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’ve got you grandson”


Universe's attempt to get through to Aeternus didn't have much of an effect.  Anyone in the mindlink wasn't sure if Cosmos' presence had reached Aeternus yet either.

The off-key trumpets of Jericho were... well Universe might not have heard them thanks to Cosmos intervening, but they were pretty loud for Solaris and Ahrakas.

_"Those Viles.... SO MUCH PAIN... FOR ALL OF US!!! SO MUCH NEEDLESS, POINT*LESS HURT!*"_

Was... was that the emergence of _bloodlust_ out of Aeternus?


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe's attempt to get through to Aeternus didn't have much of an effect.  Anyone in the mindlink wasn't sure if Cosmos' presence had reached Aeternus yet either.
> 
> The off-key trumpets of Jericho were... well Universe might not have heard them thanks to Cosmos intervening, but they were pretty loud for Solaris and Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos heals Aeternus* Cosmos:”Hello son”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos heals Aeternus* Cosmos:”Hello son”


The trumpet noise abruptly stopped.

_"Thank you.... Father.  It hurt.... the Viles seem to have resurfaced....  I.... I simply can't suppress the pain of those times....."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The trumpet noise abruptly stopped.
> 
> _"Thank you.... Father.  It hurt.... the Viles seem to have resurfaced....  I.... I simply can't suppress the pain of those times....."_


Cosmos:”I’m sorry I haven’t spoken to you in centuries”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

*my scales looked pale*


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”Hello brothers” *He was talking to the otters*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hello brothers” *He was talking to the otters*


_"!!!!"_

_"!!!!"_

_"!!!!"_

_"....you!...."_

_"Cosmos?!?"_

_"Our pact..."_

_"It seems the forces of Anathema were adamant on ruining our agreement..."_

_"I'm so close to undoing the damage they did.... this step is the most painful...."_

_"Undoing the damage on our own terms is the only way we won't be harmed in the process, Cosmos.  Ahrakas will help us in this."_

_"We still have much to do.  You... still understand, right?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"!!!!"_
> 
> _"!!!!"_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Thank you for looking after my grandson brothers” *they see his astral body he was green and silver*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Thank you for looking after my grandson brothers”


_"You're welcome."_

_"We will continue to do what we can."_

_"You may already know this but your family's about to get larger."_

_"Not just anyone is suited for the knowledge and wonder...."_

_"But there's one who, it seems, was destined for it."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You're welcome."_
> 
> _"We will continue to do what we can."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Ah the one Marendar told me about Firuthi was it?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

*Cosmos’s astral body appears he is green and silver*


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

“Grandpa” *I feel him hug and heal me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ah the one Marendar told me about Firuthi was it?”


_"....yes."_

_"He has... there are some things about the Celestials that would terrify him."_

_"He and his planet are horrified at the idea of paradise.  Someone did something to them."_

_"He... may have trouble accepting the prospect of Planet Solaris."_

_"You may have to show him... what it all truly means."_



Universe said:


> *Cosmos’s astral body appears he is green and silver*





Universe said:


> “Grandpa” *I feel him hug and heal me*


Pavlin actually spoke in reality.

"This vision... Ahrakas, I don't fully understand how I know this, but meet the oldest being whose form a mortal mind can safely comprehend.  I'll let him introduce himself."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"....yes."_
> 
> _"He has... there are some things about the Celestials that would terrify him."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Hello I am the being in the center of the eternal wheel I am Cosmos”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

*Sol looks at Cosmos’s astral body* “great grandpa” Cosmos:”I have a great grandson?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

“Grandpa this Sol” Cosmos:”Oh this is who you were talking about come here cutie” *Sol hugs him*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 6, 2022)

_Ahrakas stands still trying to process everything. _We are changing course and heading to the Imperial Palace to find the Kitab al-Azif. I feel there is more to this, and we have to get to the bottom of this. While we are en route lets continue looking at Atens journal.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stands still trying to process everything. _We are changing course and heading to the Imperial Palace to find the Kitab al-Azif. I feel there is more to this, and we have to get to the bottom of this. While we are en route lets continue looking at Atens journal.


"There is a lot to this indeed, Ahrakas."

"So much, and we'll have to fill in Kurt and Fabiana on everything before long."

"Alright, let's see the journal again.  Where did we leave off?"

"The last one we read was entry 134, about our ascensions and the start of our rule."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There is a lot to this indeed, Ahrakas."
> 
> "So much, and we'll have to fill in Kurt and Fabiana on everything before long."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”It seems I have missed a lot”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It seems I have missed a lot”


"Oh, so very much.  Tektite - we call him Kurt this time - and Aphelion - Fabiana - are off on their seats of power, and after having a massive head start I'm trying to solve the mystery that consumed me last cycle so that the tragedies never happen again."

"That doesn't explain the horrifying symbol, Pavlin!"

"Wait, what symbol?"

"The symbol in blood that-"

"Hold on.... I actually DREW the symbol the Dawn Dragons burned into me?  Did Ahrakas think to-"

"Yeah.  He got a picture before he cleaned it up."

"Good.... we might need it."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, so very much.  Tektite - we call him Kurt this time - and Aphelion - Fabiana - are off on their seats of power, and after having a massive head start I'm trying to solve the mystery that consumed me last cycle so that the tragedies never happen again."
> 
> "That doesn't explain the horrifying symbol, Pavlin!"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Hmmmm I thought we got rid of them a long time ago they did attempt to brand me but my scales are burnproof”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Ahrakas got a communicator message.



Spoiler: From user Two-Faced Barrier Warrior



High Imperator, this is Aeternus, sending a telepathic message into a form that can be saved for reference.  The Dawn Dragons... we attempted to deprogram them at one point, but only could ever get through to five... and only one had a name.  I'll relay their number and letter codes, if it helps.

PSCS-GAL-065168095
PSCS-LYS-184049047
PSCS-WER-124112107
PSCS-MON-085057130
PSCS-ISH-243121052 - Deus Sol Invicta

I hoped never to think of the Dawn Dragons again.  I'm sorry if my other face - my more... sadistic face - hurt your psyche.  It wasn't supposed to emerge ever again.





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hmmmm I thought we got rid of them a long time ago they did attempt to brand me but my scales are burnproof”


"There are things I still don't understand about the branding.  _Why?_  What drives them to forced assimilation?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas got a communicator message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”They wanted to control me but unfortunately for them I can’t be controlled by magical means”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

*The three otters noticed that Cosmos looks similar to a celestial dragon but not quite they could feel his power kind and protective but would murder anyone who dares hurt the ones he loves his scales also look a lot smoother*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Zosma..._

It had been a good few hours.  Kurt had spoken with a number of lesser Convergence members, and had gotten an understanding of some nasty things the Imperium had done under Lucifer.  After the ceremony, he was going to have to relay these to Ahrakas and the Temporal Imperium to see what had and had not been addressed yet. He believed he had solved Ahrakas' operation fully - by painting the Convergence the way he did in his speech and trying to make changes in their goals, how many would suspect the Imperium assisted him in his rise?

But he was disappointed that the main four of the Convergence - Apophis, Afanc, Anubis, and Tzeentch - hadn't shown their faces yet.  Was it because it was all on short notice?  And he didn't understand why he was so adamant on excluding the fifth guy, Kukulkan.  Was there some shady dealing going on that he merely sensed and didn't understand?

The effigy of Lucifer was going to be transported soon.  He could only give them one more hour, and then he'd have to light the effigy and properly begin his rulership without them.  He briefly wondered how many people caught on to the fact that a portion of his presence was elsewhere - he didn't want to split his mind with a trick learned in eons past, but the presence of someone as old or older than he was on Ahrakas' ship had demanded his attention.  When it came time to light the effigy, he was going to have to be fully mentally present on Zosma.


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile on Zosma..._
> 
> It had been a good few hours.  Kurt had spoken with a number of lesser Convergence members, and had gotten an understanding of some nasty things the Imperium had done under Lucifer.  After the ceremony, he was going to have to relay these to Ahrakas and the Temporal Imperium to see what had and had not been addressed yet. He believed he had solved Ahrakas' operation fully - by painting the Convergence the way he did in his speech and trying to make changes in their goals, how many would suspect the Imperium assisted him in his rise?
> 
> ...


Cosmos:_“hello brother”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_“hello brother”_


_"Hello.... Cosmos.  I am hoping I can heal their wounds and stop the infighting.  For most of them it seems to be working... I probably can salvage the situation if the four that concern me the most refuse to listen, but it will still hurt.  I trust the rest of my brothers and sisters are doing well.... including the one that needed saving the most?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Hello.... Cosmos.  I am hoping I can heal their wounds and stop the infighting.  For most of them it seems to be working... I probably can salvage the situation if the four that concern me the most refuse to listen, but it will still hurt.  I trust the rest of my brothers and sisters are doing well.... including the one that needed saving the most?"_


Cosmos:_”what kind of dragon do you think you’re _talking to” *Cosmos was suddenly right next to him as reality dragons could do that.* Cosmos:”Hello.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”what kind of dragon do you think you’re _talking to” *Cosmos was suddenly right next to him as reality dragons could do that.* Cosmos:”Hello.”


Kurt blinked.  This was... going to be interesting.  The vast majority of beings couldn't fully understand that this was someone above and beyond the celestial dragons... how was he going to explain it to the people?  He decided to just talk to Cosmos first and figure this out as it came up.

"...you... I don't know how I know this... but I feel like... I feel like in eons past, like even before the Wheel, we made a pact with you... to leave your kind unharmed.... our minds were so alien.... you and maybe a couple of others like you were the only ones who could fully comprehend our minds...."


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt blinked.  This was... going to be interesting.  The vast majority of beings couldn't fully understand that this was someone above and beyond the celestial dragons... how was he going to explain it to the people?  He decided to just talk to Cosmos first and figure this out as it came up.
> 
> "...you... I don't know how I know this... but I feel like... I feel like in eons past, like even before the Wheel, we made a pact with you... to leave your kind unharmed.... our minds were so alien.... you and maybe a couple of others like you were the only ones who could fully comprehend our minds...."


Cosmos:”I’m Universe’s grandfather actually I’m one of the last reality dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m Universe’s grandfather actually I’m one of the last reality dragons”


"Cosmos... I refer to a time from way before I was Tektite.  The reality dragons.... that's... that's like the time of the Old Ones.... that's how old the pact I am talking-"

"Holy-Blessed Martyr, what are you thinking?!?"

"One moment, Cosmos, this is important business, the kind I hoped would emerge here."

Kurt addressed the being who spoke up.  It looked like an albino rat-man.  The rat had two massive, twisting horns that looked a bit like they could be used as massive corkscrews or drill bits.  He wore slightly-torn teal robes and held a staff with a top decoration that looked like three planks formed into a crude triangle.

"You mean for us to ally-join with the Imperium?  After the damage-ruin they brought-ushered onto my planet-realm?"

".....I was hoping one of you would show up.  You must be.... Afanc, right?  My strategy requires a change in tactics... PLEASE tell me what the Imperium did."

"They forced-slammed a meteor on my planet!  A giant-massive corrupt rock!  It's turned our women into breeding slaves and our men aggressive-combative!  I've been seeking a cure-remedy for centuries... your emergence has...."

".....my emergence has what?  I need you to be open here."

"...your emergence complicated things.  I can't touch-affect this planet with you on it... I was promised a cure... I was told... it was the only hope-chance for my people...."

"....tell me the planet."

"Gakyid."

"I will handle this, Afanc.  I have allies.  Cosmos, can you talk to Afanc for a bit?"

Kurt reached out his mind.

_".....can you dragons hear me?  Kronos, look into Gakyid's past, find out who sent a meteor there.  Cerebrus, Lunaris, talk to me about corruption cures.  Nydos... corrupt meteor on Gakyid."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos... I refer to a time from way before I was Tektite.  The reality dragons.... that's... that's like the time of the Old Ones.... that's how old the pact I am talking-"
> 
> "Holy-Blessed Martyr, what are you thinking?!?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I  exist outside the universe”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos... I refer to a time from way before I was Tektite.  The reality dragons.... that's... that's like the time of the Old Ones.... that's how old the pact I am talking-"
> 
> "Holy-Blessed Martyr, what are you thinking?!?"
> 
> ...


_“I-I can help”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I  exist outside the universe”


"And so did the Old Ones, Cosmos.  Me even calling it a 'time' is a little sketchy as the pact would have to have been before space and time."

"Blessed One?"

"Apologies, Afanc, this is the kind of business that transcends even the Convergence.  I assure you I'm handling your issue at the same time."



Universe said:


> _“I-I can help”_


_"Maybe either looking into the past of the planet Gakyid, or information on corruption cures.  Nydos has been REALLY itching to destroy something and I'm trying to give him that by telling him about the meteor..."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And so did the Old Ones, Cosmos.  Me even calling it a 'time' is a little sketchy as the pact would have to have been before space and time."
> 
> "Blessed One?"
> 
> ...


_“I’ll bring Uncle Nydos”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And so did the Old Ones, Cosmos.  Me even calling it a 'time' is a little sketchy as the pact would have to have been before space and time."
> 
> "Blessed One?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I can reshape reality at will Solaris inherited this ability but it exhausts him I miss my race”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

*Nydos goes to the planet and destroys the corrupted meteorite*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can reshape reality at will Solaris inherited this ability but it exhausts him I miss my race”


"If you can reshape reality.... and so could the rest of your race... what brought them low?"

Kurt was honestly confused now.

"Were there other beings who coveted the power?  Or did your people ascend to a place that isn't even comprehendable?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If you can reshape reality.... and so could the rest of your race... what brought them low?"
> 
> Kurt was honestly confused now.
> 
> "Were there other beings who coveted the power?  Or did your people ascend to a place that isn't even comprehendable?"


*Cosmos looks pained* Cosmos:”They went to another Multiverse all of them except you well that’s what you were the first species of you of course”


----------



## Universe (Aug 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”do you know what it’s like to see your brothers and sisters go hey I’m going to this new place and leave you wondering was it something I said THEN YOU NEVER SEE THEM ever again.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks pained* Cosmos:”They went to another Multiverse all of them except you well that’s what you were the first species of you of course”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”do you know what it’s like to see your brothers and sisters go hey I’m going to this new place and leave you wondering was it something I said THEN YOU NEVER SEE THEM ever again.”


That news hit Kurt like a freight train.  Not the news about there being multiple multiverses - at this point, Kurt realized the layers could practically go beyond infinity of infinity.  No, it was the fact that Cosmos essentially got ghosted by his own kind.  It did not paint a good picture of the reality dragons, that was for sure.

He chose not to ask any more questions.  He instead hugged Cosmos, as Afanc watched in confusion.

"It'll be okay.  We shall continue to focus on making this multiverse right.  Just as we vowed."
-------------------------------


Universe said:


> _“I’ll bring Uncle Nydos”_





Universe said:


> *Nydos goes to the planet and destroys the corrupted meteorite*


_((I'll expand on this a little.))_

Universe and Nydos wound up arriving on a planet that looked like it was the tropical version of an Iron Age society, aside from hoverbike technology that would not be out of place in a futuristic world.  The rats there were actually kind of nice, but did not have much of a clue about the meteorite.  They directed the dragons below ground.

Below ground, things were way different.  The society down there had the hoverbikes, and made them, but the rest of it was a highly industrialized city.  Huge numbers of catwalks and rope bridges spanned all around, many of them positively packed with rat people.  The entire city seemed perpetually on edge, and there were a few smaller fistfights the dragons noticed as they proceeded.

Universe and Nydos noticed a few consistencies with the rats above and below ground.  All of them had horns.  They spanned the full range and variety of horn types, though most had fairly modest horns.  Also... all the ones Universe and Nydos saw were male.  There was no sign of lady rats anywhere.  If they asked, it'd be explained that the meteorite spread corruption and turned them into bloated and mindless breeders.  They'd also be told that 'Advisor Afanc' was obsessed with trying to remedy this, and had to be talked down from some of his more desperate attempts to cure the situation.

When asking about the meteorite, the dragons would be directed to a black rat of muscular build named Barlone.  Apparently, various infighting and alleged Imperium actions stripped out a lot of the good leadership like Vulscreek, Queek, and Skarrik, so Afanc had to hire a smuggler as his second-in-command.  It'd prove to be true if Universe tried to verify, but no one explained which ones suffered which fates or why they were good leaders.

Barlone had worn some kind of metal hazard suit as he led the dragons to the meteor... a huge rock that pulsed with green veins.  It had some malevolence and evil about it, but compared to recent escapades this wasn't that big of a deal.

Nydos would find that the meteorite was easy enough to atomize.  Destroying the meteor, however, only partially diminished the corruption.  As it would turn out, in addition to a cloud of corruptive vapor that was left in the wake of the meteor's destruction, veins of corrupt energy ran through the ground itself, as if the meteor had planted roots.  How were the dragons going to deal with this?


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That news hit Kurt like a freight train.  Not the news about there being multiple multiverses - at this point, Kurt realized the layers could practically go beyond infinity of infinity.  No, it was the fact that Cosmos essentially got ghosted by his own kind.  It did not paint a good picture of the reality dragons, that was for sure.
> 
> He chose not to ask any more questions.  He instead hugged Cosmos, as Afanc watched in confusion.
> 
> ...


*I concentrated and unleashed a blast of purifying light straight into the ground*


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That news hit Kurt like a freight train.  Not the news about there being multiple multiverses - at this point, Kurt realized the layers could practically go beyond infinity of infinity.  No, it was the fact that Cosmos essentially got ghosted by his own kind.  It did not paint a good picture of the reality dragons, that was for sure.
> 
> He chose not to ask any more questions.  He instead hugged Cosmos, as Afanc watched in confusion.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Thank you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I concentrated and unleashed a blast of purifying light straight into the ground*


The ground glowed.  It was a small glow at first, starting from the impact site where Universe had unleashed his blast.  Barlone watched, confused.

Then the light grew.  This being a dragon god's light, it grew _very_ rapidly.  Barlone actually tried to jump over it, with little success... only to realize he wasn't being burned by it.  He was nervous at first... but it seemed like the light induced a calming response in him.

It had a similar effect on both the surface and underground rats as it spread throughout the planet's soil and bedrock - they initially were horrified by the light, but then entered a state of calm.  Several fistfights stopped immediately.  The light had the greatest effect on the female rats - the corruption undone, they shrank until they were close to the size of the males.  Several males who were watching stared in astonishment.  One reached for a communicator as the planet's glow subsided.

Nothing happened to the horns on the rats despite the purification wave.  That was apparently a normal part of the species.

There was a lot of beeping from Barlone's helmet.

Barlone: "I am getting a ton of communicator messages right now.  I have... many questions, but let's stick to three.  Who are you two?  How did you know to come here and do this?  And... now that the women are returning to normal, are there fast ways to get their education up to speed?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The ground glowed.  It was a small glow at first, starting from the impact site where Universe had unleashed his blast.  Barlone watched, confused.
> 
> Then the light grew.  This being a dragon god's light, it grew _very_ rapidly.  Barlone actually tried to jump over it, with little success... only to realize he wasn't being burned by it.  He was nervous at first... but it seemed like the light induced a calming response in him.
> 
> ...


*I panted and started to fall over*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I panted and started to fall over*


Barlone immediately moved to catch Universe.  He addressed Nydos.

Barlone: "Maybe you can answer the three questions, instead? The blast seems to have taken a lot out of your relative here."


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Barlone immediately moved to catch Universe.  He addressed Nydos.
> 
> Barlone: "Maybe you can answer the three questions, instead? The blast seems to have taken a lot out of your relative here."


“I am Nydos”


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

*Nydos’s name sent fear and respect through the inhabitants of the planet*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am Nydos”





Universe said:


> *Nydos’s name sent fear and respect through the inhabitants of the planet*


Perhaps amplified by the previous purification, the inhabitants of the planet all shuddered.

Barlone knelt on hearing that name.

Barlone: "Wait.... wait... this whole trip... I've.... I've been escorting Great Drake Galrauch? The mighty demon-hunting dragon who was thought to have vanished after the Dawn War?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Perhaps amplified by the previous purification, the inhabitants of the planet all shuddered.
> 
> Barlone knelt on hearing that name.
> 
> Barlone: "Wait.... wait... this whole trip... I've.... I've been escorting Great Drake Galrauch? The mighty demon-hunting dragon who was thought to have vanished after the Dawn War?"


“yes that’s me”


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

“and that is my nephew Universe”


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

*Nydos had actually been called that at some point and he liked the way it sounded*


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Cosmos:”I think Nydos and Universe have taken care of it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes that’s me”





Universe said:


> “and that is my nephew Universe”





Universe said:


> *Nydos had actually been called that at some point and he liked the way it sounded*


Barlone: "A moment."

Barlone typed out a communicator message.

--------------------


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I think Nydos and Universe have taken care of it”


Back on Zosma, Afanc received a communicator message.  He read it aloud in the presence of Kurt and Cosmos.

"'Great Drake Galrauch arrived on the planet and destroyed the meteor.  And he has a nephew named Universe who removed the lingering corruption.' *GALRAUCH SHOWED UP?!?"*

"Dear old Nydos.  He must be really happy at finally getting to destroy something.  See, Cosmos?  I told you I'd work to make it right."

"H-Holy Martyr, you don't mean-"

"While we were talking, Afanc, I mentally called on him to go there."

Afanc prostrated himself before Kurt and Cosmos.

"Please rise, Afanc.  We can all work towards better realities."

Afanc rose, and went for his communicator.

--------------------------------
_Back on the rats' planet...._

Barlone was still kneeling before the two dragons.

Barlone: "I... I... I am honestly unsure how to react.  What may we do for-"

Barlone received a communicator message.

Barlone: "That was Advisor Afanc. He says Loki sent you. He's also saying he's surrendering his personal hoverbike to Loki as tribute, and wants another built for him. Is there anything I can do for the two of you while I'm giving orders like that?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Barlone: "A moment."
> 
> Barlone typed out a communicator message.
> 
> ...


“I’d like something to eat.”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 7, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Zosma a ship has just landed carrying one of the leaders of the Convergence: Tzeentch. The doors of the ship open and the Lord of Sorcery and Change emerges, he is tall and lanky, his face is covered in shadows and his head has two horns that are engulfed in Arcane Fire._
Where is the Martyr? Has he truly returned? Or perhaps he hasnt returned at all? Maybe a combination of the two?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Meanwhile on Zosma a ship has just landed carrying one of the leaders of the Convergence: Tzeentch. The doors of the ship open and the Lord of Sorcery and Change emerges, he is tall and lanky, his face is covered in shadows and his head has two horns that are engulfed in Arcane Fire._
> Where is the Martyr? Has he truly returned? Or perhaps he hasnt returned at all? Maybe a combination of the two?


At the government building pavilion, Kurt turned his head, as if sensing a strange wind.

"Would one of you please bring me a Xiangqi board?  I sense someone has arrived who might enjoy it."

--------------------

The geckos working in the loading dock watched Tzeentch approach.  They murmured amongst themselves.

"Who is he?"
"Fire horns?"
"I know that demeanor.  Tell him what he wants to know."
"I wonder if he heard the speech on his way in."

A gecko finally approached Tzeentch.

Gecko: "Front steps of the Bulwark.  Main government building.  There's a red pavilion on the top steps, can't miss it.  Also a covered path up its side, no one said to me why that was."

With what he knows of his fellow Convergence leaders, Tzeentch would have known _exactly_ why that covered pathway was there.

Gecko: "You'll want the short otter in lamellar.  Strange light patterns in his fur.  I think Lord Adnoartina says he used to be taller last time... I wouldn't know."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> At the government building pavilion, Kurt turned his head, as if sensing a strange wind.
> 
> "Would one of you please bring me a Xiangqi board?  I sense someone has arrived who might enjoy it."
> 
> ...


I will follow what you perceive to be the correct route, maybe it is not truly a red pavilion but a blue one and we are not able to truly discern its true nature?
_Despite his musings Tzeentch made his way to Kurt. _
Greetings, once more Loki, but I know that is not the name you use now. Your speech at your ascension was full of change, I like that.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will follow what you perceive to be the correct route, maybe it is not truly a red pavilion but a blue one and we are not able to truly discern its true nature?
> _Despite his musings Tzeentch made his way to Kurt. _
> Greetings, once more Loki, but I know that is not the name you use now. Your speech at your ascension was full of change, I like that.


Tzeentch's musings would have confused most of the citizens of Zosma, to put it bluntly.  Most people, it turns out, don't handle that much shifting change all that well.

Kurt, however, had some understanding of how Tzeentch functioned.  He knew Tzeentch was the only guy who could have a hundred contradictory plots at the same time, fail on every one of them, and still completely benefit.  It took a certain madness to pull that off.

"Welcome, Tzeentch.  Change was... inevitable, with what I witnessed.  It's everywhere..."

Kurt regarded Afanc, who was trying to arrange something.  He then returned his focus to Tzeentch.

"You just missed a big one with Afanc's people."

Kurt took a deep breath.

"And while Aten - or Pavlin as he is known now - is doing the same search for answers as last time, even that has had a massive change happen.  One that went through to all five of us.  The seeds of change don't have to all grow from the same point, you've had to remind me of that a few times."

Kurt had set down the celestial steel hammer that had come to him during the speech.  He leaned on its handle a bit.

"Many would simply call these 'for the better', but the way I remember you... that itself means a lot less to you than it does to most.  You found a way to benefit no matter the circumstances.  All forms of competition and combat have those opportunities.  It's whether you seize them that counts."

A gecko brought a xiangqi board and pieces to Kurt.

"While we wait for the effigy, fancy some chess?  It's unfortunately difficult to get last reality's chessboard on such short notice."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’d like something to eat.”


Barlone: "We will want to go closer to the surface.  The rats above do a much better job with food than the ones below."

Barlone led the dragons to a restaurant that they'd realize they had passed on the way down - in fact, not very far from the actual surface entrance they had used.  It was more of an open-cooking style - a heated stone on which the cooking was done, a stew cauldron that was constantly being stirred... Nydos had probably seen a restaurant like this before, but the fact that there was a 'glacier zone' with frozen treats was very unusual.

The dragons would notice there were strict rules on hair and attire at this place - at least, for anyone carrying or preparing food.  Probably to prevent contamination.

As the dragons took their seats, a rat emerged from the top of some stairs.  He hauled a platter of food above his head and jumped on the banister, sliding all the way down and landing perfectly.  He rushed the platter over to the dragons and lifted the top, revealing a spread of food that could probably feed a dozen well-muscled rats.

(Imagine any of the platters from Monster Hunter World.)


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Barlone: "We will want to go closer to the surface.  The rats above do a much better job with food than the ones below."
> 
> Barlone led the dragons to a restaurant that they'd realize they had passed on the way down - in fact, not very far from the actual surface entrance they had used.  It was more of an open-cooking style - a heated stone on which the cooking was done, a stew cauldron that was constantly being stirred... Nydos had probably seen a restaurant like this before, but the fact that there was a 'glacier zone' with frozen treats was very unusual.
> 
> ...


(Ok) *Nydos eats the food the rat then realized who it was he was serving*


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tzeentch's musings would have confused most of the citizens of Zosma, to put it bluntly.  Most people, it turns out, don't handle that much shifting change all that well.
> 
> Kurt, however, had some understanding of how Tzeentch functioned.  He knew Tzeentch was the only guy who could have a hundred contradictory plots at the same time, fail on every one of them, and still completely benefit.  It took a certain madness to pull that off.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looks annoyed* Cosmos:”Oh please Chess is nothing to a reality dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks annoyed* Cosmos:”Oh please Chess is nothing to a reality dragon”


"It's.... more of a means of reacquainting with Tzeentch."

Kurt glanced to Apophis.

"If you don't count celestial and reality dragons, Tzeentch is one of two living beings who can actually beat me at this with some consistency."


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's.... more of a means of reacquainting with Tzeentch."
> 
> Kurt glanced to Apophis.
> 
> "If you don't count celestial and reality dragons, Tzeentch is one of two living beings who can actually beat me at this with some consistency."


Cosmos:”Oh it’s you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> (Ok) *Nydos eats the food the rat then realized who it was he was serving*


Rats: "Hey wait a minute...."

The rats hesitated, looking at the dragons.

Rat: "Isn't that Galrauth?"

Other Rat: "Sure looks the part!"

Rat: "Is he going to want all of the frozen treats again?"

Other Rat: "What do you mean?"

Rat: "Don't you know?  Frozen confections are kind of a big thing for him!"

Other Rat: "I thought that was a cat who was like that?"

Rat: "Nah, it was definitely him."


----------



## Universe (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rats: "Hey wait a minute...."
> 
> The rats hesitated, looking at the dragons.
> 
> ...


*Nydos smiles* “of course I’d love some of those”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tzeentch's musings would have confused most of the citizens of Zosma, to put it bluntly.  Most people, it turns out, don't handle that much shifting change all that well.
> 
> Kurt, however, had some understanding of how Tzeentch functioned.  He knew Tzeentch was the only guy who could have a hundred contradictory plots at the same time, fail on every one of them, and still completely benefit.  It took a certain madness to pull that off.
> 
> ...


This one would love to indulge in a game of Chess. Most of the other members of the Council are on their way. Kulkulcan was just killed, such is the way of change.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's.... more of a means of reacquainting with Tzeentch."
> 
> Kurt glanced to Apophis.
> 
> "If you don't count celestial and reality dragons, Tzeentch is one of two living beings who can actually beat me at this with some consistency."


Indeed I was, the game is perfect to employ change and lies, some of my specialties.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> This one would love to indulge in a game of Chess. Most of the other members of the Council are on their way. Kulkulcan was just killed, such is the way of change.
> 
> Indeed I was, the game is perfect to employ change and lies, some of my specialties.


"He was?  Hmmm... this is a surprise.  You shall go first."

As he set up the board, Kurt reached out his mind towards Universe.

_"I learned the news from Tzeentch.  Why did the feathered guy have to die?  Share it all with me.  I won't be mad.... I know the dragons have motives that don't mesh with the Council or the Temporal Lords."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He was?  Hmmm... this is a surprise.  You shall go first."
> 
> As he set up the board, Kurt reached out his mind towards Universe.
> 
> _"I learned the news from Tzeentch.  Why did the feathered guy have to die?  Share it all with me.  I won't be mad.... I know the dragons have motives that don't mesh with the Council or the Temporal Lords."_


_Tzeentch made his move and continued talking, _Yes, my sources say he was killed by two dragons, your move now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Tzeentch made his move and continued talking, _Yes, my sources say he was killed by two dragons, your move now.


"Interesting."

Kurt made his move.

"From your experience... how dangerously did Kukulcan live?  Was angering dragons a common issue with him?"

He reached his mind out towards Cosmos.

_"I have to handle this carefully... the geckos were working on an effigy of a seven-headed dragon that we're going to burn soon.  Can you check on that?"_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back on Ahrakas' ship...._

Pavlin had set to reading his past life's journals again.

"Let's see... not that one... not that... ah, number 134."

"You thought last time was going to be our zenith, huh?"

"Well, consider what we'd been through."

"We're so early and yet so close.  And we have the right allies this time.  It's almost guaranteed we'll see our true power emerge this go-around."

"Let's resume where we left off."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

_On the rats' planet....._


Universe said:


> *Nydos smiles* “of course I’d love some of those”


The rats brought out an assortment of frozen treats.

Given the rats' situation, Nydos might have expected only a few different types of ice cream, sherbet, and chocolate.  While they may have missed a couple flavors, the rats actually turned out to have a wide selection available.

Rat: "The stories don't specify a favorite flavor, so we brought out multiple."
------------------
_On the dragonflies' planet...._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aurum noted the fourth dragon head.
> 
> Aurum: "Is THAT what his name is?  We kept wanting to call him Death.  I'm trying to imagine what his Great Miracle could be if Lunaris' was healing planets, and all the results come up really disturbing."
> 
> ...


The dragonflies had finally finished bringing out all the statue pieces.  There were enough for a full four statues.

Aurum: "There, that should be everything. A little assembly and maybe a little magical restoration, and they'll be good as new."

".....Solaris?  I know he's woken up... but again... do we want the statues to be here or are we taking them to another planet....?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the rats' planet....._
> 
> The rats brought out an assortment of frozen treats.
> 
> ...


“here is fine”


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He was?  Hmmm... this is a surprise.  You shall go first."
> 
> As he set up the board, Kurt reached out his mind towards Universe.
> 
> _"I learned the news from Tzeentch.  Why did the feathered guy have to die?  Share it all with me.  I won't be mad.... I know the dragons have motives that don't mesh with the Council or the Temporal Lords."_


_“I had no choice he wasn’t of sound mind”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Interesting."
> 
> Kurt made his move.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos went to check on the effigy*


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the rats' planet....._
> 
> The rats brought out an assortment of frozen treats.
> 
> ...


*Nydos ate every single one*


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the rats' planet....._
> 
> The rats brought out an assortment of frozen treats.
> 
> ...


_“dad can you hear me?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I had no choice he wasn’t of sound mind”_


_"That could be said of a lot of beings.  However, I can find out all the details later.  If anyone asks, I'll say he dabbled into things he shouldn't have.  Face it, Universe, you're beyond a lot of beings' comprehension and even in this weak body, so am I."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos went to check on the effigy*


The object the geckos were working on was a seven-headed dragon.  All of the heads wore crowns.  Most of it was made of paper and matchsticks, though a lot of it was treated to be more flammable.

Cosmos felt like the dragon should have had a scar on one of its faces, yet it wasn't portrayed with one.

One of the geckos looked up.

Gecko: "Thing of wonder, isn't it? The way Loki was talking, he made it sound like a very evil being. I'll enjoy seeing this thing go up."


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The object the geckos were working on was a seven-headed dragon.  All of the heads wore crowns.  Most of it was made of paper and matchsticks, though a lot of it was treated to be more flammable.
> 
> Cosmos felt like the dragon should have had a scar on one of its faces, yet it wasn't portrayed with one.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”it should have a scar on the fifth face but I can fix that” *He waves his hand and that fixed the problem*


----------



## Universe (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"That could be said of a lot of beings.  However, I can find out all the details later.  If anyone asks, I'll say he dabbled into things he shouldn't have.  Face it, Universe, you're beyond a lot of beings' comprehension and even in this weak body, so am I."_


_“It’s a blessing and a curse”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“It’s a blessing and a curse”_


_"Ain't it the truth?  I have to keep my focus here.  Let me know if Pavlin makes more breakthroughs on his quest.  And... your family should be ready if we are liberated by Pavlin's discoveries.  Remember some of our more joyous lifetimes.  We may find we enjoy the forms and behaviors and... morality of mortals after all."_



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”it should have a scar on the fifth face but I can fix that” *He waves his hand and that fixed the problem*


Gecko: "Huh. I didn't think of putting a scar there. He.... yeah, he looks like the kind of ancient enemy that Loki wants us freed from."

The gecko then grew suspicious.

Gecko: "Wait a minute... you knew to put a scar in a really specific spot.  Have you... personally met the being this represents?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

_On the dragonflies' planet...._


Universe said:


> “here is fine”


Oliver and the dragonflies began working on restoring the statues.  Most of the work, honestly, was borne by Oliver.  The dragonflies put in their best, but when it takes several to fit the pieces compared to Oliver's magic, it's hardly a contest.

They were, however, still handy in guiding him to the right spots to put the statue pieces.  Him lifting and them guiding turned out to be the best arrangement.  It also turned out, Oliver could transmute the pieces together.

In short order, the statues were standing again.  Statues of Solaris, Lunaris, Nydos, and Shadow, looking majestic as ever.

Aurum: "Magnificent, aren't they?"

------------------
_On the rats' planet....._


Universe said:


> *Nydos ate every single one*


Rat: "That's the Galrauch we know, alright.  It'll be a week before we can get more prepared."

Barlone: "I think after what we got out of him and his relative, he deserves it."

Rat: "Couldn't agree more."

The rat raised a drink mug.

Rat: "Here's to a new path for the Horned Rats of Gakyid!"

Several other rats raised drink mugs.

Barlone: "So now that you have graced our planet with your gifts.... what is your next battle?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I had no choice he wasn’t of sound mind”_


Yes, some of my spies have reported to me he may have been working with a secret group within the Imperium. You can never be certain of whether someones loyalties will or goals may change.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ain't it the truth?  I have to keep my focus here.  Let me know if Pavlin makes more breakthroughs on his quest.  And... your family should be ready if we are liberated by Pavlin's discoveries.  Remember some of our more joyous lifetimes.  We may find we enjoy the forms and behaviors and... morality of mortals after all."_
> 
> 
> Gecko: "Huh. I didn't think of putting a scar there. He.... yeah, he looks like the kind of ancient enemy that Loki wants us freed from."
> ...


And what if lets say, you do break your bonds and become something even Greater? What if you realize you enjoy that more, like a drug addict finally breaking the shackles of his addiction? We all change constantly.
_He moves his piece in a rather unorthodox way._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, some of my spies have reported to me he may have been working with a secret group within the Imperium. You can never be certain of whether someones loyalties will or goals may change.
> 
> And what if lets say, you do break your bonds and become something even Greater? What if you realize you enjoy that more, like a drug addict finally breaking the shackles of his addiction? We all change constantly.
> _He moves his piece in a rather unorthodox way._


Kurt was suddenly glad he was wrapping up the telepathic conversation.  He had, for a moment, forgotten just how many prodigies he had brought into the Convergence in the first place.  When it came to sorcery and intelligence, none in that reality could compare to Tzeentch... and he could probably give more ancient races a run for their money at minimum.  So many possibilities came to his mind that at times, he didn't even need a mental intrusion to know what someone was thinking.  Kurt could only guess that his obsession with change was a scar incurred from looking into a mind too ancient for mortals to handle.  He never bothered to ask.

Still... he felt a _lot_ better about the Kukulcan situation.  He would definitely have to have a talk with Universe after proper ascension, of course.  But Universe hadn't been kidding at all about the sound mind thing.  Especially... if it was _that_ group.

As for the comment about him breaking his bonds... Tzeentch wasn't _wrong_, so much as leaving out a crucial piece of information that Kurt could speculate.

"You know there are practically infinite ways I can answer that question.  I'll give you just one.  What if you had had an experience where indulging in your full greatness... was exactly how you were cut off from it?  Would you still remember that situation if you returned to that power, or even grew beyond it?  Would you find a way to remind yourself, so you can take different paths next time to try and keep the power?"

In Kurt's mental wandering, he managed to find an unorthodox move of his own to make.  Tzeentch just happened to bring that out in people.

"....and notice I say 'try'.  Divine beings are not immune to locked-room mysteries.  It's... actually kind of liberating, knowing there's no perfect defense.  I simply do not want to repeat the same mistake."


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt was suddenly glad he was wrapping up the telepathic conversation.  He had, for a moment, forgotten just how many prodigies he had brought into the Convergence in the first place.  When it came to sorcery and intelligence, none in that reality could compare to Tzeentch... and he could probably give more ancient races a run for their money at minimum.  So many possibilities came to his mind that at times, he didn't even need a mental intrusion to know what someone was thinking.  Kurt could only guess that his obsession with change was a scar incurred from looking into a mind too ancient for mortals to handle.  He never bothered to ask.
> 
> Still... he felt a _lot_ better about the Kukulcan situation.  He would definitely have to have a talk with Universe after proper ascension, of course.  But Universe hadn't been kidding at all about the sound mind thing.  Especially... if it was _that_ group.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos had a flashback of his other brothers leaving him for other multiverses*


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the dragonflies' planet...._
> 
> Oliver and the dragonflies began working on restoring the statues.  Most of the work, honestly, was borne by Oliver.  The dragonflies put in their best, but when it takes several to fit the pieces compared to Oliver's magic, it's hardly a contest.
> 
> ...


“I don’t know yet but when I do I’ll tell you”


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ain't it the truth?  I have to keep my focus here.  Let me know if Pavlin makes more breakthroughs on his quest.  And... your family should be ready if we are liberated by Pavlin's discoveries.  Remember some of our more joyous lifetimes.  We may find we enjoy the forms and behaviors and... morality of mortals after all."_
> 
> 
> Gecko: "Huh. I didn't think of putting a scar there. He.... yeah, he looks like the kind of ancient enemy that Loki wants us freed from."
> ...


Cosmos:”If you had any idea who you’re talking to you wouldn’t be asking me that.


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

*Cosmos Had seen Lucifer as he had transferred between realities*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt was suddenly glad he was wrapping up the telepathic conversation.  He had, for a moment, forgotten just how many prodigies he had brought into the Convergence in the first place.  When it came to sorcery and intelligence, none in that reality could compare to Tzeentch... and he could probably give more ancient races a run for their money at minimum.  So many possibilities came to his mind that at times, he didn't even need a mental intrusion to know what someone was thinking.  Kurt could only guess that his obsession with change was a scar incurred from looking into a mind too ancient for mortals to handle.  He never bothered to ask.
> 
> Still... he felt a _lot_ better about the Kukulcan situation.  He would definitely have to have a talk with Universe after proper ascension, of course.  But Universe hadn't been kidding at all about the sound mind thing.  Especially... if it was _that_ group.
> 
> ...


Then I would figure out how to indulge in my full greatness without making the same mistake and losing my power. If we are talking about indulging you may want to talk to my sister about that, she will probably give you some sound advice.
_He makes his move and is able to remove one of your pieces from the board._


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then I would figure out how to indulge in my full greatness without making the same mistake and losing my power. If we are talking about indulging you may want to talk to my sister about that, she will probably give you some sound advice.
> _He makes his move and is able to remove one of your pieces from the board._


*Cosmos walks over*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos walks over*


Would you like to observe the game? I believe a being such as yours may enjoy it.


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Would you like to observe the game? I believe a being such as yours may enjoy it.


*Cosmos wonders if he knew who he was talking to*


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Would you like to observe the game? I believe a being such as yours may enjoy it.


Cosmos:”Got nothing else to do just woke up after a 60 reality nap by the way that’s nothing but that a nap”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”If you had any idea who you’re talking to you wouldn’t be asking me that.


Gecko: "Even more of a sore topic for you than for us, huh? I'm even more glad this thing is going to go up in flames then. I think we're almost ready to transport it."



Baron Tredegar said:


> Then I would figure out how to indulge in my full greatness without making the same mistake and losing my power. If we are talking about indulging you may want to talk to my sister about that, she will probably give you some sound advice.
> _He makes his move and is able to remove one of your pieces from the board._





Universe said:


> *Cosmos walks over*





Baron Tredegar said:


> Would you like to observe the game? I believe a being such as yours may enjoy it.





Universe said:


> *Cosmos wonders if he knew who he was talking to*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Got nothing else to do just woke up after a 60 reality nap by the way that’s nothing but that a nap”


Tzeentch's sister?  Oh right... THAT sister!

"I remember one of the last parties she threw in the last reality.  There were... quite a few there who would later go on to be part of the Convergence.  It got so out of hand that I'm pretty sure it's single-handedly responsible for most of the worst propaganda the Imperium threw at us."

Kurt was about to make a move, then realized at least one trap Tzeentch had set by removing that one piece.  He thought for a second.

"I may talk to her depending on how close we get to breaking our bonds this time around."

Kurt made an unusual move.  No capture on this one, but it was quite a setup.

"By the way... Tzeentch, meet Cosmos.  He's not kidding about the 60 reality nap.  Cosmos, what form did we take back then?  I recall no one having arms in that reality."


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Gecko: "Even more of a sore topic for you than for us, huh? I'm even more glad this thing is going to go up in flames then. I think we're almost ready to transport it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”You were snakes”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Gecko: "Even more of a sore topic for you than for us, huh? I'm even more glad this thing is going to go up in flames then. I think we're almost ready to transport it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No arms? Fascinating how things change. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance Cosmos. 
I do believe that the propaganda about Slaanesh is true though, she currently resides on the world of Ines-Ef-UU.
_Instead of countering Kurts move he moves one of his pieces in a seemingly meaningless direction._
Now that you have returned what are your plans for the council?


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Gecko: "Even more of a sore topic for you than for us, huh? I'm even more glad this thing is going to go up in flames then. I think we're almost ready to transport it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I despise him his father killed my wife then knocked me out although he cheated because I was distracted”


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> No arms? Fascinating how things change. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance Cosmos.
> I do believe that the propaganda about Slaanesh is true though, she currently resides on the world of Ines-Ef-UU.
> _Instead of countering Kurts move he moves one of his pieces in a seemingly meaningless direction._
> Now that you have returned what are your plans for the council?


Cosmos:”Most of my race abandoned me” *All of reality shook as Cosmos got very angry and upset*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Most of my race abandoned me”


I am unique among this reality. Perhaps you should do what I have done and foster fanatical cults dedicated in your name that surrender their souls to you?


----------



## Universe (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am unique among this reality. Perhaps you should do what I have done and foster fanatical cults dedicated in your name that surrender their souls to you?


*Cosmos’s aura turned deadly if the other guy had trod upon a subject that was best left alone* Cosmos:”Choose your next words carefully”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos’s aura turned deadly if the other guy had trod upon a subject that was best left alone* Cosmos:”Choose your next words carefully”


We do not wish for a fight my friend. Besides I doubt you wish to incur the full powers of the Chaos Gods down on you. Now let us enjoy the game.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am unique among this reality. Perhaps you should do what I have done and foster fanatical cults dedicated in your name that surrender their souls to you?





Universe said:


> *Cosmos’s aura turned deadly if the other guy had trod upon a subject that was best left alone* Cosmos:”Choose your next words carefully”





Baron Tredegar said:


> We do not wish for a fight my friend. Besides I doubt you wish to incur the full powers of the Chaos Gods down on you. Now let us enjoy the game.


"Cosmos, please stand down.  I'll handle this diplomatically."

Kurt resumed addressing Tzeentch.

"Tzeentch.... it's an extremely touchy subject.  Thanks to... recent discoveries, I have reason to believe the Architects all suffered at the hands of a cult, eons ago.  And I mean a cult where every member is at least as toxic as Lucifer turned out to be."

Kurt noted Tzeentch's move.  Rarely did the Chaos God actually make a useless move.  Kurt's next move captured a piece.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos, please stand down.  I'll handle this diplomatically."
> 
> Kurt resumed addressing Tzeentch.
> 
> ...


Fascinating, how did this cult make you and your kin suffer?
_He makes his next move and takes one of Kurts most important pieces._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Fascinating, how did this cult make you and your kin suffer?
> _He makes his next move and takes one of Kurts most important pieces._


Kurt realized he should have seen that coming.  Tzeentch never resorted to just one trap in his moves.  He had several.

"I.... it is quite possible that they were the ones that managed to bind the five of us into weak forms in the first place, countless eons ago.  Pavlin had a nightmare... where he was literally branded, empathy shoved into his form.  He said he was the last one... which leads me to believe the other four of us were broken similarly.  Some of this is admittedly conjecture, but this mystery is going to eat at us until we solve it."

Kurt surveyed the board.  His position was in trouble.

"Before I get too far on that, you asked me about the council.  It is basically as I said in the speech.  Even with the overhaul that happened at the Imperium, there are still remnants that follow Lucifer.  There are stagnant and dying places in need of help.  And... there are cults, unnamed cults, even more hostile than Lucifer's.  The first issue, the Imperium is actually trying to clean up their own mess... but Lucifer's remnants still mean us harm.  Given that some of my other plans require good standing with the Imperium... if we find a remnant, we investigate it."

Kurt finally made his move, a bold one.

"As for the dying realms and the cults... the success of the Jormungandr means those two issues are not restricted to dragons and Architects.  I do not fully know yet what it will take to change a dying realm into a wonderful one, or to weaken the cults... but this is a battle on multiple fronts, Tzeentch.  Some of it will require direct conflict, some will require propaganda... but investigators like your spy network are critical.  I still have to work out the details of how mortals can access other realities, and I'm hoping the Jormungandr leaves a schematic of how he was built before the dragons take him, but I truly believe we can turn the tide against whatever has been destroying realms."

"I will deal with interactions with the Imperium and will try to keep things good with the dragons.  For any of this to work, we need to play nice with the dragons.  The Imperium... I'll personally be playing nice as I still have to worry about the other Architects, but if they have to be nudged with an insult or two, so be it.  No overt hostilities, though."

"In short... subtlety is the name of the game here.  For us in this reality and all realities to be able to come together as one, the Council will most likely have to be something of a shadow network."

Kurt hesitated.

"There is... one more thing.  Should the Architects fully manage to undo their bindings this time, Cosmos will do everything in his power to help us.  If we do stray from his guidance, or if it turns out we get drunk on our new power and get destructive... there's the very real possibility you might have to protect the people of this reality from us.  Are you prepared for that possibility?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt realized he should have seen that coming.  Tzeentch never resorted to just one trap in his moves.  He had several.
> 
> "I.... it is quite possible that they were the ones that managed to bind the five of us into weak forms in the first place, countless eons ago.  Pavlin had a nightmare... where he was literally branded, empathy shoved into his form.  He said he was the last one... which leads me to believe the other four of us were broken similarly.  Some of this is admittedly conjecture, but this mystery is going to eat at us until we solve it."
> 
> ...


Me and the other Chaos Gods are quite adept in the art of subtlety. Our worshippers will infiltrate our enemies before they are even aware we know of them. 
Fascinating about your empathy. At first you were without it, and now you depend on it. A Change for the better? Or for the worse? 
As for if you undo your bindings... _he moves his piece to a game winning position _The change and chaos that would bring would be exhilarating.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Me and the other Chaos Gods are quite adept in the art of subtlety. Our worshippers will infiltrate our enemies before they are even aware we know of them.
> Fascinating about your empathy. At first you were without it, and now you depend on it. A Change for the better? Or for the worse?
> As for if you undo your bindings... _he moves his piece to a game winning position _The change and chaos that would bring would be exhilarating.


Tzeentch had won again.  Kurt was actually used to this.  But the game itself had been a cover for a philosophy discussion, which was far more important.

"It seems we have an understanding.  As for whether it was better or worse... Cosmos will say one thing, and my present form will say it was for the better, but I will only truly know that answer if undoing the bindings means I lose it."

Kurt looked up.

"The effigy is being transported."

Kurt looked to Cosmos.

"Cosmos, once we've lit the effigy, I'll still have to address things with two others.  Maybe you could check in on Fabiana, or see how Pavlin's doing with his search, or check up on Solaris?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

_Back on Ahrakas' ship...._

Pavlin had resumed looking at the journals.

"....hmmmm... no... 135 is kind of mundane... 136, 137...."

"Keep looking, 134 can't be the last interesting entry."

".....hmmm... ah, here we go.  144 and 145, looks like Loki and then Fujin vented some really nasty nightmares to me."

"Nasty like how?"

"They... I can't tell if they're connected, but it looks like they may have caused leadership issues.  Let's give them a closer look."


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos, please stand down.  I'll handle this diplomatically."
> 
> Kurt resumed addressing Tzeentch.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I’ve been through so much”


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tzeentch had won again.  Kurt was actually used to this.  But the game itself had been a cover for a philosophy discussion, which was far more important.
> 
> "It seems we have an understanding.  As for whether it was better or worse... Cosmos will say one thing, and my present form will say it was for the better, but I will only truly know that answer if undoing the bindings means I lose it."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I would be happy to see my son again”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back on Ahrakas' ship...._
> 
> Pavlin had resumed looking at the journals.
> 
> ...


Entry 144
Our great crusade has begun. We have finished subjecting the world of Rjxv, the inhabitants there decided to resist and we crushed their pitiful army with ease. Loki was eager to finally begin his task of slaying all who oppose us. He even was able to take out a third of their forces by himself.

He came to me in a crazed mood last night, said he wants the dreams to end. He started talking about how in a past life he destroyed entire civilizations , put them to the sword, turned rivers to blood, killed all of the firstborns, and inflicted terrible plagues on the people of that reality. He was literally shaking in my arms and crying.

We are gods, all others are beneath us, I fear my brother is forgetting that. The power he claims he wielded in that past life is something I must attain. It is our right to rule all things as we see fit.


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Entry 144
> Our great crusade has begun. We have finished subjecting the world of Rjxv, the inhabitants there decided to resist and we crushed their pitiful army with ease. Loki was eager to finally begin his task of slaying all who oppose us. He even was able to take out a third of their forces by himself.
> 
> He came to me in a crazed mood last night, said he wants the dreams to end. He started talking about how in a past life he destroyed entire civilizations , put them to the sword, turned rivers to blood, killed all of the firstborns, and inflicted terrible plagues on the people of that reality. He was literally shaking in my arms and crying.
> ...


*Cosmos could hear all that was said due to his powers and he wasn’t even concentrating*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Entry 144
> Our great crusade has begun. We have finished subjecting the world of Rjxv, the inhabitants there decided to resist and we crushed their pitiful army with ease. Loki was eager to finally begin his task of slaying all who oppose us. He even was able to take out a third of their forces by himself.
> 
> He came to me in a crazed mood last night, said he wants the dreams to end. He started talking about how in a past life he destroyed entire civilizations , put them to the sword, turned rivers to blood, killed all of the firstborns, and inflicted terrible plagues on the people of that reality. He was literally shaking in my arms and crying.
> ...


"At least your past self's jackassery and arrogance are consistent."

"It.... it almost reminds me of my dream as the Old One."

"Do you think Loki reacted so badly to the dreams because they depicted acts that weren't war, but-"

"Nada.  Massacres and plagues are still part of war.  They're merely the most evil parts of it."

"Most evil?"

"Explain the suffering any other way."

"Don't joke about it, Ahrakas probably has an actual explanation."

"Let's keep going, see if I was this much of an asshole about Fujin's attitude too."

Pavlin was actually looking kind of worried, even as he continued reading.


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "At least your past self's jackassery and arrogance are consistent."
> 
> "It.... it almost reminds me of my dream as the Old One."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos knew what their reactions were going to be*


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Cosmos:”I know how they are going to react to what they are going to read”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "At least your past self's jackassery and arrogance are consistent."
> 
> "It.... it almost reminds me of my dream as the Old One."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas was quit for a minute as he thought about Lokis behavior. _Loki sounds like he displayed many of the symptoms of PTSD, it must have been incredibly traumatizing for him to dream of endless lifetimes of war and then to experience it in person, in that lifetime might have driven him close to his breaking point.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas was quit for a minute as he thought about Lokis behavior. _Loki sounds like he displayed many of the symptoms of PTSD, it must have been incredibly traumatizing for him to dream of endless lifetimes of war and then to experience it in person, in that lifetime might have driven him close to his breaking point.


"Interesting thought."

"I'm surprised he's not nearly as squeamish about combat this time."

"Has he... found a meaning for it this time around?"

"A lot of this does leave out the meanings of the endless wars.  But that could simply have been my inability to see it."

"Is it just me, or did Aten come off as a sociopath?"

"Leadership will sometimes have that effect on people, but I seemed a bit extreme for that word."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Interesting thought."
> 
> "I'm surprised he's not nearly as squeamish about combat this time."
> 
> ...


Entry 145
Fujin has come to me with an interesting dream. She said she had a nightmare about having a child with her husband Raiden. She said she gave birth to a monster consisting of tentacles and of an incomprehensible form. She said that she is wary of having children with Raiden now, I told her that rather than this being distressing I find that it further confirms my theories about our origins. She accused me of being cold and uncaring before storming off to get advice from Dagda.

It really is true then, what my past self has whispered in my dreams. Eímai to Álfa kai to Oméga, o Prótos kai o Teleftaíos, i Archí kai to Télos, that is what I cried out as I was branded. Time will not exist for me. I will release us.


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

*Cosmos looks nervous*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Entry 145
> Fujin has come to me with an interesting dream. She said she had a nightmare about having a child with her husband Raiden. She said she gave birth to a monster consisting of tentacles and of an incomprehensible form. She said that she is wary of having children with Raiden now, I told her that rather than this being distressing I find that it further confirms my theories about our origins. She accused me of being cold and uncaring before storming off to get advice from Dagda.
> 
> It really is true then, what my past self has whispered in my dreams. Eímai to Álfa kai to Oméga, o Prótos kai o Teleftaíos, i Archí kai to Télos, that is what I cried out as I was branded. Time will not exist for me. I will release us.


Pavlin's head sank.

"Something's not right about this whole situation!  I can't... I don't... my own heartlessness and detached state is surreal!"

"I told her... that if she feels it's necessary to wait, that it was up to her.  Pavlin... Aten's behavior... I don't know what to tell you."

"Do you still want to undo the binding, if this is how Aten was?"

"There's.... there's no way Aten got close to how I was!  There must be something!  There must be SOMETHING!!"

Pavlin frantically flipped through entries, hoping for something that would prove his point.  Finding nothing, he shoved the journal aside.

*"AAAAAGGHH!"*

Inside Pavlin's head, the corrupt being with his face manifested again.

*Ỳ̸̭ê̵ͅs̴͓͗.̷̛͓.̴̠̅.̸̮͠ ̵͗ͅÅ̶̝ť̴̟e̴̫͘n̶̦̆ ̸͈̆k̸̭͝ñ̵͎ȇ̷̠w̴̟͆.̴͎̐ ̷̙͒ ̷̺̀Ṛ̶̅e̶̯̐l̷̡̍ȇ̴̳å̴͓s̵̯̈́ȅ̸͙ ̴̰́t̶͔́h̸̻̿ē̶̯m̴͖͐!̸̮̓ ̸̧̈́ ̵͓̈́Ŏ̴̝u̷̻͠r̸̳͋ ̷̥̏e̸̙̾ṋ̸̒ĕ̶̖ṁ̸͚ī̸͓e̵̡͐s̶̛̯ ̷̨̑s̵̭̎h̷̩̕a̷͗͜l̴͊͜l̵͉̓ ̶͇͘b̷̙̓ủ̵̘r̵͍͊n̶̨͒ ̶͙͝a̸͕͊s̴̞͗ ̸͓͑g̶̩͗l̴̢͗o̷̺͝r̶̻̕i̷̺͂o̷̖͐ȗ̶̘s̷͚͋ ̸̙͝s̷̗̾a̷̺̔ĉ̵̬r̴̘̆ḭ̴̋f̵̫̈i̸̢͘c̷̼̉e̶̹̎š̶̱!̵̮̂*

Pavlin screamed.  In his visions, the corrupt being slashed across Pavlin, breaking his arm and leaving nasty lacerations along his chest.  Those would show up in reality if the being ever vanished.

Out in the real world, Pavlin's arm started turning black, starting from the fingers.

Cosmos remembered who Pavlin was.  He actually remembered a being like this, in his worst moments, gloating about sacrifices.  He'd had to tell the being off hundreds of times - which, given the untold eons, was actually impressively merciful.

Cosmos would have to tell him off the same way again... including the name he used then.


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin's head sank.
> 
> "Something's not right about this whole situation!  I can't... I don't... my own heartlessness and detached state is surreal!"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”GET AWAY FROM ME Cthugha I will never have people sacrifice for me I’ve lost enough!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”GET AWAY FROM ME Cthugha I will never have people sacrifice for me I’ve lost enough!”


*He teleported in and blasted the being out out Palvin’s head but Cosmos was close to tears*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin's head sank.
> 
> "Something's not right about this whole situation!  I can't... I don't... my own heartlessness and detached state is surreal!"
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”GET AWAY FROM ME Cthugha I will never have people sacrifice for me I’ve lost enough!”





Universe said:


> *He teleported in and blasted the being out out Palvin’s head but Cosmos was close to tears*


_Ahrakas stood in shock, _Cthugha, that must be what he was called those countless eons ago.
_He cautiously approached Pavlin._


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stood in shock, _Cthugha, that must be what he was called those countless eons ago.
> _He cautiously approached Pavlin._


Cosmos:”I thought he was gone”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I thought he was gone”


After countless eons and lifetimes whatever force that bound him must be beginning to weaken.


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

*Cosmos was trembling*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”GET AWAY FROM ME Cthugha I will never have people sacrifice for me I’ve lost enough!”





Universe said:


> *He teleported in and blasted the being out out Palvin’s head but Cosmos was close to tears*


Astrally, both the real and corrupt Pavlin stopped in their tracks.  At that moment, the beast was blown out by Cosmos... but his voice lingered.

*̸̰͊I̶̠͌'̷̙̋l̵̡̊l̷̤͂ ̵̱͑k̸͚̀ė̷͍e̴̥̋p̸̜̽ ̵̗̓ȑ̸̩è̷̬ẗ̸̜́u̴̜͘r̷͎̐n̷͚͆i̸̯͛n̴̺̆g̵̹̚.̵̱̂.̷̭̕.̶̤̚ ̷̢͒ȗ̶̩n̷̨̈t̸͓̕i̶̳͒ḷ̵̍ ̸̨̃y̴̭̿ŏ̸̘u̶̢̎ ̸̫̀r̷͂͜e̵̐͜l̷̀ͅȇ̴͜á̸̜s̵͕̐ë̵̤ ̵̥̿u̴̻͝s̷͚̈.̶͕̽*

Pavlin collapsed, his arm suddenly breaking and chest lacerations suddenly appearing on his form.  He cried.



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stood in shock, _Cthugha, that must be what he was called those countless eons ago.
> _He cautiously approached Pavlin._


"Cosmos.... what you said... calmed my mind... despite you saying to get away.... but.... Cosmos.... Ahrakas... I can hear the calm.... you're saying a name... but it's coming out scrambled...."

Pavlin's tears flowed hard.

"....listen... I think the binding.... is actively working against me... but.... breaking it now.... I still think it would cause me permanent damage...."

Pavlin, still crying, looked towards Cosmos.

"Cosmos... I sense that not pursuing a release... will cause me to go insane.... but if I do release it.... I will want you there.... to adapt one that does not feel like a coffin...."


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Astrally, both the real and corrupt Pavlin stopped in their tracks.  At that moment, the beast was blown out by Cosmos... but his voice lingered.
> 
> *̸̰͊I̶̠͌'̷̙̋l̵̡̊l̷̤͂ ̵̱͑k̸͚̀ė̷͍e̴̥̋p̸̜̽ ̵̗̓ȑ̸̩è̷̬ẗ̸̜́u̴̜͘r̷͎̐n̷͚͆i̸̯͛n̴̺̆g̵̹̚.̵̱̂.̷̭̕.̶̤̚ ̷̢͒ȗ̶̩n̷̨̈t̸͓̕i̶̳͒ḷ̵̍ ̸̨̃y̴̭̿ŏ̸̘u̶̢̎ ̸̫̀r̷͂͜e̵̐͜l̷̀ͅȇ̴͜á̸̜s̵͕̐ë̵̤ ̵̥̿u̴̻͝s̷͚̈.̶͕̽*
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I-I’m scared but I can try”


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I-I’m scared but I can try”


Cosmos:”You mean Cthugha”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 10, 2022)

We must make our way to the Imperial Palace. There are instruments and materials there for various rituals. Our ship is almost there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”You mean Cthugha”


"....whatever name you're saying.... I won't be able to understand it with this binding.... you and Ahrakas... will have to remember it...."

Pavlin noticed his wounds.

"You got an infirmary on board, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....whatever name you're saying.... I won't be able to understand it with this binding.... you and Ahrakas... will have to remember it...."
> 
> Pavlin noticed his wounds.
> 
> "You got an infirmary on board, Ahrakas?"


Cosmos:”I can never forget that name no matter how hard I try”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....whatever name you're saying.... I won't be able to understand it with this binding.... you and Ahrakas... will have to remember it...."
> 
> Pavlin noticed his wounds.
> 
> "You got an infirmary on board, Ahrakas?"


We have a medkit, should be enough to stop any bleeding. _Ahrakas leaves the room and a few seconds later comes back with the medkit. He gets out some bandages and starts wrapping up Pavlins wounds._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We have a medkit, should be enough to stop any bleeding. _Ahrakas leaves the room and a few seconds later comes back with the medkit. He gets out some bandages and starts wrapping up Pavlins wounds._


While the wounds were being bound, Oriana and Cooper helped splint the broken arm.

"So... you want to change out the binding, Pavlin?"

"Pretty much.  Going insane and psychotic do not serve my current path or whatever task we were originally supposed to do, I'm sure of it."

"We're lucky this didn't happen when you were still Aten."

"I'm fairly positive the destruction would have been total.  Aten _agreed_ with whatever I used to be."

"Any plans for the rest of us?"

"We should all have ours redone.  I need to work on ideas for the new binding - I want this one to last at least as long."

".....and what of our duty?"

"A throne will probably still give me some edge in holding back the madness, but we need what's at the palace first."

Ahrakas, Cosmos, and the three otters on board the ship could hear two voices echo.

_"Is something wrong?  It's way too soon for the situation I warned Tzeentch about..."_

_"Umm... whatever's going on outside the pocket dimension, some of my people felt that..."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While the wounds were being bound, Oriana and Cooper helped splint the broken arm.
> 
> "So... you want to change out the binding, Pavlin?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I don’t like this I wish I had my sisters here they would be able to calm me down” *Suddenly a female reality dragon appears* Cosmos:”Eternity?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2022)

*Eternity was black and silver* Eternity:”COSMOS!” *She hugs him as Cosmos cries tears of joy*


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2022)

Eternity:”Cosmos I’m so sorry I left”


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2022)

Cosmos:”The important thing is you’re back”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While the wounds were being bound, Oriana and Cooper helped splint the broken arm.
> 
> "So... you want to change out the binding, Pavlin?"
> 
> ...


If my theory is correct that all of your bindings are coming undone, I must ask if you have had any unusual dreams Oriana and Cooper?


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If my theory is correct that all of your bindings are coming undone, I must ask if you have had any unusual dreams Oriana and Cooper?


*Cosmos and Eternity stared at ahrakas*


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2022)

Eternity:”Excuse me but who are you?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t like this I wish I had my sisters here they would be able to calm me down” *Suddenly a female reality dragon appears* Cosmos:”Eternity?”





Universe said:


> *Eternity was black and silver* Eternity:”COSMOS!” *She hugs him as Cosmos cries tears of joy*





Universe said:


> *Cosmos and Eternity stared at ahrakas*





Universe said:


> Eternity:”Excuse me but who are you?”


"Eternity, that canine would be High Imperator Ahrakas.  He's a barely-mortal representative we picked to assist us in managing the realms."

"And he's already a lot better at it than the last guy."



Baron Tredegar said:


> If my theory is correct that all of your bindings are coming undone, I must ask if you have had any unusual dreams Oriana and Cooper?


"There was one where I was some giant monstrosity walking on the wind, traveling space, and rescuing helpless people to be my worshipers, but I didn't think that one was too special.  Not like one Kurt had where he was taking care of some four-legged ichor-dripping... _things_ with proboscii.  And he was adamant about calling those things 'Hounds' despite them not even looking remotely dog-like from his description."

"I think I might have had one flashback where I was ruling an underwater city with a monolithic citadel.  My retinue were fish-like and squid-like dragons and... I might have met with a lizard named Bokrug at one point, who was complaining about a stolen idol?"

"What do you think, Ahrakas?  Worth it for either of them to go over those dreams in detail?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Eternity, that canine would be High Imperator Ahrakas.  He's a barely-mortal representative we picked to assist us in managing the realms."
> 
> "And he's already a lot better at it than the last guy."
> 
> ...


Yes, we may have enough time for you both to describe these dreams in more detail before we arrive. I am going to guess you dont remember your names in those dreams?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, we may have enough time for you both to describe these dreams in more detail before we arrive. I am going to guess you dont remember your names in those dreams?


"You'll have to ask Kurt in more detail about his dreams when you get the chance, but sure I can try to describe mine."

"Neither my name, nor the actual name of the underwater city.  Oriana, you go first."

"Okay, let's see... monstrosity walking on the wind.... traveling space and turning the helpless into my worshipers was only a small part of it.  Actually, taking the helpless in was less common than just turning them into a gruesome mush on the spot.  I also remember having... some kind of servitors?  They were somewhat avian beings larger than elephants, could have had bat features, it's still a bit tricky fully comprehending them.  There was also... I must admit even in those days I wanted companions, or even children.  Some things are still a bit hazy, ask me some more direct questions and I might be able to recall more details."

"I remember it a bit better but some details are still hazy.  The underwater city was something of a central focal point, and those dragons?  The end result of beings worshiping me.  From what they'd told me, they'd accepted much-needed help from dragons and they apparently lived normal lives, but start to look more and more like the dragons until they simply need to enter the sea and shed their mortal forms.  Those dragons appear somewhat fish-like and yet, they have a few ox-like features like the horns and ears now that I think about it.  The ones who live really, REALLY long lives... shed some of their other characteristics and grow tentacles and wings.  Those ones were my personal court.  Want to know something funny?  The fish-like ones kind of remind me of Dad's base form and the ones who advanced into my court look a little like his monster form."

"Wait... are you implying that the Leviathans and the original Jormungandr species.... the thalassic dragons and nightmare dragons respectively...... were _your servitors_?"

"That's what it seemed like in the dream.  Though I don't think those were their names back then...."

"Ahrakas, I think you're going to have to ask some more direct questions in order for them to jog their memory about these dreams.  Also, if we become unbound I want Cooper to think more carefully about those species.  It's very possible that the Leviathans and the Jormungandr weren't exterminated by the protostar dragons last reality, but merely went into hiding on other worlds.... and the Jormungandr we knew and employed was merely the last specimen of a planet and not the last of his kind outright."


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Eternity, that canine would be High Imperator Ahrakas.  He's a barely-mortal representative we picked to assist us in managing the realms."
> 
> "And he's already a lot better at it than the last guy."
> 
> ...


Eternity:”hello”


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

Cosmos:”Everyone this is my sister my favorite sister Eternity”


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

*Eternity looks motherly and she sees Sol* Eternity:”Oh I have a great nephew? Hello!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You'll have to ask Kurt in more detail about his dreams when you get the chance, but sure I can try to describe mine."
> 
> "Neither my name, nor the actual name of the underwater city.  Oriana, you go first."
> 
> ...


It might be a minute before we can address those dreams in further detail. We have arrived. _Outside the spaceship windows you could all see a massive space fortress orbiting the edge of a black holes event horizon. The ship landed in one of the hangars and you could see Harpocrates and a Dark Celestial Dragon priest waiting for you._


Universe said:


> Eternity:”hello”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Everyone this is my sister my favorite sister Eternity”


_Ahrakas extended his hand. _High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium, pleased to meet you.


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It might be a minute before we can address those dreams in further detail. We have arrived. _Outside the spaceship windows you could all see a massive space fortress orbiting the edge of a black holes event horizon. The ship landed in one of the hangars and you could see Harpocrates and a Dark Celestial Dragon priest waiting for you.
> 
> 
> Ahrakas extended his hand. _High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium, pleased to meet you.


Eternity:”oh pleased to meet you too” *She casually almost crushed his hand* Eternity:”Oh sorry forget my own strength around non reality dragons I am so sorry about that”


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

*Cosmos looks at the dark celestial dragon*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”oh pleased to meet you too” *She casually almost crushed his hand* Eternity:”Oh sorry forget my own strength around non reality dragons I am so sorry about that”


_Ahrakas winced as his hand was almost crushed. _Dont worry Ive been through worse.


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas winced as his hand was almost crushed. _Dont worry Ive been through worse.


Eternity:”Are you sure? That was only .00001% of my full strength”


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

Cosmos:”Eternity.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It might be a minute before we can address those dreams in further detail. We have arrived. _Outside the spaceship windows you could all see a massive space fortress orbiting the edge of a black holes event horizon. The ship landed in one of the hangars and you could see Harpocrates and a Dark Celestial Dragon priest waiting for you._


"....well.... this might be a bit awkward."

"Greetings... Harpocrates.  It's a bit of a shame only three of us could make it - as you may already know, Fujin's spending time with her husband and Loki's trying to make the Convergence bury their feud.  We have wanted to drop by, but the circumstances make this a bit of a business visit."

Cooper looked right at the dark celestial dragon.  He spoke in a Draconic dialect.

"Wer egremir ui confnir nurauthot. Yth sweekmon vi birk kutol, ti vi bisekim iphi.  Wer hardric re ti harkt ekess drex gliiwr ibahalii."

"Um, excuse me....?"

"Nothing Ahrakas doesn't already know."

"Well.... however Cooper explains it, perhaps Ahrakas can explain the particulars.  Even if I outrank you, I don't feel right just barging in here and demanding something in his predecessor's personal effects."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....well.... this might be a bit awkward."
> 
> "Greetings... Harpocrates.  It's a bit of a shame only three of us could make it - as you may already know, Fujin's spending time with her husband and Loki's trying to make the Convergence bury their feud.  We have wanted to drop by, but the circumstances make this a bit of a business visit."
> 
> ...


Actually I wanted to speak to all of you about Lucifers private quarters. We finally were able to gain access to them. He left a message for you Pavlin.
_The Dark Celestial Dragon bowed to Pavlin. _Greetings O great one, I was called here to provide assistance in reading our holy texts. My name is Annatar.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Actually I wanted to speak to all of you about Lucifers private quarters. We finally were able to gain access to them. He left a message for you Pavlin.
> _The Dark Celestial Dragon bowed to Pavlin. _Greetings O great one, I was called here to provide assistance in reading our holy texts. My name is Annatar.


"....interesting.  I wonder what he could have left for me, given our disastrous final meeting at the party."

"Ah, I see we don't have to get the palace up to speed."

"That's a relief."

Pavlin nodded to Annatar.

"Thank you for showing up.  I see you understand the situation a bit.  We may actually need the assistance of your people near the end of this process as well, but for now, one thing at a time."


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....interesting.  I wonder what he could have left for me, given our disastrous final meeting at the party."
> 
> "Ah, I see we don't have to get the palace up to speed."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Hello.” *Cosmos’s scales glowed to show his authority as a reality dragon*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....interesting.  I wonder what he could have left for me, given our disastrous final meeting at the party."
> 
> "Ah, I see we don't have to get the palace up to speed."
> 
> ...


_Harpocrates led you to an adjacent room, there a holoprojector and an incredibly ancient book were on top of the table. Harpocrates turned the projector on and a holographic image of Lucifer appeared.
He looked incredibly distressed and was visibly shaking, _I have just prematurely killed you and you kins incarnations at Babylon. It was the hardest decision I have had to make. You must understand I was only doing what you ordered me to do during our final meeting. You had finally regained your abilities to see the future my Lord, you showed me what I must do, and I have and will perform my duties faithfully. It is my destiny to give everything in service to you. I loathe to think of when I shall be forced to take up arms against you. 
This is all for you to achieve your final victory.
Please,
Forgive me for I must do.


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hello.” *Cosmos’s scales glowed to show his authority as a reality dragon*


_Harpocrates bowed to him. _I am honored to be in your presence, O great one.
_Annatar nodded his head towards Cosmos, _I have heard stories about you, you are mightier than I even imagined. I am humbled to be in your presence. 
_Indeed he was dressed rather humbly, with the exception of a glistening golden ring he only wore plain robes like a monk would wear._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Harpocrates led you to an adjacent room, there a holoprojector and an incredibly ancient book were on top of the table. Harpocrates turned the projector on and a holographic image of Lucifer appeared.
> He looked incredibly distressed and was visibly shaking, _I have just prematurely killed you and you kins incarnations at Babylon. It was the hardest decision I have had to make. You must understand I was only doing what you ordered me to do during our final meeting. You had finally regained your abilities to see the future my Lord, you showed me what I must do, and I have and will perform my duties faithfully. It is my destiny to give everything in service to you. I loathe to think of when I shall be forced to take up arms against you.
> This is all for you to achieve your final victory.
> Please,
> ...


Pavlin blinked.  He took a deep breath.

"The irony being... what he gave everything in service to... was a version of me that had gone off the deep end."

"Do you still fault him for this?"

"This... like I told him at the party, I wanted to write it off as an accident.  I don't think he could have seen the twist of either me remembering the nature of the Wheel, or the dragons having a vendetta."

"This was still a conscious decision, Pavlin."

"Cooper... he was following screwed-up orders from someone in despair.  If you're going to blame someone for his behav-mmmmph!"

Cooper had stuck his paw in Pavlin's mouth.

*"NO.  *Do not do this to yourself, Pavlin.  Especially not with what's manifested from your moments of despair.  You need every bit of sanity you have left to win the battle over yourself and over our confinement.  At some point, we are going to have to teach people that they *can* question the Architects' edicts."

"Cooper-"

"Questioning them is how you get their true intent, Oriana.... look, maybe I should leave the rousing speeches to Kurt, but he's not here to deliver them.  It falls on me to do it."

Cooper removed his paw from Pavlin's mouth.

"....thanks, Cooper.  Alright, let's have a look at this book - and... Annatar, I should tell you, there are some parts of this that may be literally incomprehensible to us no matter how hard you try.  I believe it's the nature of what happened to us."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin blinked.  He took a deep breath.
> 
> "The irony being... what he gave everything in service to... was a version of me that had gone off the deep end."
> 
> ...


Follow me, I have prepared a special room to help with the reading of the book. _He led you into a large chamber filled with candles, ritual circles, and esoteric artifacts. Annatar stood in the center of one of the circles and opened the book._
Before we begin there is something I wish to say.
I came into existence eight billion realities ago.
Lucifer was not your first champion.
_He waved his hand and everyone except for Pavlin was thrown out of the room. The doors were shut and locked with wards that would take hours for a celestial dragon to break._
Your victory is nigh.
_Annatar began shifting form and became a giant figure wearing cruel looking armor._
_A flaming halo emanated from him._
_The halo made him look like a burning eye._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Follow me, I have prepared a special room to help with the reading of the book. _He led you into a large chamber filled with candles, ritual circles, and esoteric artifacts. Annatar stood in the center of one of the circles and opened the book._
> Before we begin there is something I wish to say.
> I came into existence eight billion realities ago.
> Lucifer was not your first champion.
> ...


In that moment, it clicked.  Universe had spoken of a burning eye when he returned from having his bloodlust purged.  A burning eye that was involved in the death of the Wheel.  And this guy was subordinate to him?

Pavlin was the one.  The vision saying 'restore us' hadn't merely been about releasing forms.... it was to destroy the Wheel and free up some great evil!  And the being that represented the Wheel was here in the palace!

He knew what had to be done.  But he wasn't going to get there by opposing Annatar just yet.  He was going to have to play nice with his champion.

"I understand.  We won't get there without some critical knowledge, though.  Let us begin."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In that moment, it clicked.  Universe had spoken of a burning eye when he returned from having his bloodlust purged.  A burning eye that was involved in the death of the Wheel.  And this guy was subordinate to him?
> 
> Pavlin was the one.  The vision saying 'restore us' hadn't merely been about releasing forms.... it was to destroy the Wheel and free up some great evil!  And the being that represented the Wheel was here in the palace!
> 
> ...


Only one of your original servants has survived.
The one who taught me to worship Cthugha.
Morgoth.
He waits for you in Iram of the Pillars.
And I Sauron, have spread your worship.
_Suddenly portals opened where the other ritual circles stood. Nine individuals stepped out. The most prominent among them fit the description Universe said that Hastur, the Witch King looked like. Another matched the description of Khamul. And lastly a young figure that was obviously a clone appeared, Lucifer._
Restrain him, he is not in his right mind.
Nothing will stop his ascension.
Soon the Blind Idiot God Azathoth will be killed and Cthugha shall take his place.
*A NEW POWER IS RISING!*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Only one of your original servants has survived.
> The one who taught me to worship Cthugha.
> Morgoth.
> He waits for you in Iram of the Pillars.
> ...


_Not in his right mind?!?_

This whole thing about the Kitab al-Azif.... it was a trap!!  Something snapped in him.  He had to act NOW.

".....did you all truly think I was untouched, for those countless eons?  The Dawn Dragons.... my nightmares were wrong about them!  They weren't trying to curse me!  They were trying to SAVE me!  I did not comprehend... because I was a blind fool.  It took Solaris and Cosmos to make me see reality!  They LOOSENED the leash!  They opened my eyes to the truth of the fire, the fire that raged in my heart before and after!"

Pavlin's body started to turn black. The corrupted being manifested again.

*"W̸͙̚h̷̀͜á̸͈t̶̪̒ ̶̦̂â̸̤r̶̲͊e̷̙̍ ̵̱̌y̸̜̒o̷̞̿u̷͍̍ ̶̠̈́d̴̯̽ǒ̴̗i̵̗̅ń̴͎g̵̼͠?̷̼́"*

_"Glorious sacrifice, you said?  These beings do not comprehend you.  They think of you as a controlled blaze!  We cannot be controlled!"_

More of Pavlin turned black.

*"'̴͉̆R̷̜͂ṳ̷͝l̷̩̍ě̴͖ ̷͓̈́ė̸̖v̴͔͘e̸̱̍r̵̲̂y̸̯̋t̸̪͛h̵̙͋ȋ̷̫n̴̯͒g̸͖̎ ̴̯͠a̷̰͗s̷͖̕ ̴̢̆wȩ̶̏ ̸͍͗s̸̖͑e̴̬͠e̴̝̕ ̴̘͆f̸̱̔i̸̪̇t̷͙͑'̷̙̓.̸̘̂.̷̘͐.̴̫̑ ̸͚̓h̷͉̑a̷̜̚v̸̨́e̷͕̋ ̵̾ͅy̷̱̿o̵̗͗u̷̻̎ ̷̡͌f̶͓̑o̵̜̎r̵͕̎g̴̘̈o̵̪͂t̵̠͛t̵͚̓e̵̾͜n̶͕̄ ̸̰̅y̴̨͋ő̷̡ü̴ͅr̸͉̈ ̸̲̃g̴̛ͅr̶̖̊é̴̯ä̷̱́ţ̸̈́e̷̽ͅs̷̡̾t̸̗̎ ̷͌͜d̸̝̾ẻ̸̹s̶͕̈́i̴̩̓r̵̮̅e̸̺̿?̷̛̦"*

_"RULERSHIP IS NO GOOD WITHOUT SUBJECTS!  Universe revealed-"_

*"T̶̗̕h̴̗̃a̶̪͊t̴̡̉ ̵̫͝d̴̻̾r̷̞̍a̸̺͠g̵̗̚o̶͕̒n̷̼͝ ̵̗̏i̴͚͌s̴̯̔ ̵̪͛ä̶̰́ ̴̩͐ủ̵͎s̸̟͑e̴͚̿l̵̺̈́e̷͕͌s̵̙͋s̸̞̀ ̶̟̋d̷̩̅ư̸̢l̴̺̒ḽ̵̎â̴̺r̴̬̃d̸̫̐!̸̙͂ ̷̅ͅ ̸͖̓W̸̻͘h̵̦̃ẏ̸͕ ̵͉̔a̵̫͗r̵͇̓e̸̫̎ ̶̡͒y̵̢͐o̸̬͌ǘ̵̻ ̷͈̈́l̵̢͛i̴̝̚s̸̨͝t̷̘́ẻ̷̘ṋ̵̕i̸̖̍n̵̳͋g̷͚̊ ̶͉̐t̴̘̓o̴͖̚ ̸͎̎ḧ̶̰i̸̯͆m̵̠̆?̷̝͘"*

_"The pain and suffering he warned about-"_

*"E̶͕͋x̸̩͆â̵̫ċ̶̣t̷͓̋l̷͈͊y̵̆ͅ ̷̮̇w̶̺͘ḩ̴̃a̸̪͋t̴͓̽ ̴͖̿y̶̚͜o̸̝͊u̵̫̐ ̶̥́ẁ̸̧a̶͓͂n̷͈̈t̷͍̀ę̵̽d̴̯͌!̵͖̈́"*

Pavlin almost entirely looked like a black sun now.

_"AND IT CLOUDS ME FROM TRULY RULING AS I SEE FIT!  THEY CANNOT SEE US LEAD IF THEY ARE SCREAMING AND COWERING!"_

*"D̵̥́O̵̮͝ ̵͂͜Ý̸̯O̴̫̚U̴̻̚ ̵̲̀M̶̛͖Ḛ̷̓Ǎ̴̦Ņ̷͆ ̵͍̐T̴̟͂O̴͉͘ ̵͓̐T̵̙̓H̵̞͠R̶̗̆O̴̙̒W̴̭̃ ̸͑ͅÄ̶͉́W̶̩͂A̵̖̐Y̷̩̆ ̶͉̇Ÿ̶̹́O̵̼̎U̵̟͗R̵̖͘ ̶͉̃G̴̤͌R̴͈̀E̴̡͝A̵̹͐T̶̮̚E̸͙͐S̷̱͐T̶͚͝ ̵̖͐C̸̠̚H̷̬͐A̴̪̍N̸̖̈́C̵̥͊E̴̡͐?̷͖͝"*

_"I MEAN TO GRASP IT!  GRASP EVERY PIECE OF ITS GLORY, THE PAIN AND THE PLEASURE!  THEY SEEK TO PREVENT ME FROM RULING AS I SEE FIT!  THEY HAVE FORGOTTEN THAT WE ARE A GOD, NOT THEIR TOY!  THEIR IDEA OF RULE IS INCOMPLETE!"_

*"P̴̱̿r̴̦̓o̷̧̓ḿ̴̰i̶͔̾s̴̯̎e̶̺̓ ̷̥̓m̸̳̑e̶̘̓ ̵͔̈́y̷̘̍ỏ̴̜ŭ̴̪ ̶̢̾w̵͇̐ȋ̵̺l̷̹̏l̷̤̄ ̵̻͊s̵̥͗ě̴̦ẹ̵̍k̶̥͊ ̵͖̅ā̷̟ ̴͖̈́p̷̺̈́ṙ̶͖õ̶̪p̸͎̒ę̵͌r̷͍̄ ̸̗̀r̸͉͠e̷͎̒l̸͚͑ë̸̙́a̷͈̽s̵̜͂ë̶̳́ ̸͇̽f̵͕̈o̸̖̾ȑ̴͈ ̴̘͑a̶̜͑l̶̯͌l̴̮̿ ̴̻͋o̸͑ͅf̵͝ͅ ̶̧̆ù̸̜š̷̨.̷̳̋"*

_"THAT, I PROMISE."_

*".̷̪̀.̶͓͑.̶̢̌.̷̰͠ä̷̝́ ̵̪̎n̷͈̅ė̴̥w̸̯̆ ̴̗̽p̸̰͊ó̶͚ẃ̵͔e̵̛̪r̵͎͗ ̴̝͝h̶͕̅a̶̙̐s̴̗͌ ̵̰̌r̷̙͌i̸̥̎s̵̝͛ĕ̸̟n̵̡̚.̸͉̀"*

Pavlin's color had become that of a black and charred sun with orange lines.

*"THAT POWER IS NOT YOURS TO DECIDE."*

He unleashed massive amounts of flame, recklessly, at the entourage around him.  It wouldn't do much to Annatar, of course, he'd have to draw on his physical power for that.  But he hoped he could burn up the rest of the beings that mistook him for a toy.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Not in his right mind?!?_
> 
> This whole thing about the Kitab al-Azif.... it was a trap!!  Something snapped in him.  He had to act NOW.
> 
> ...


_Most of the nine were destroyed in the blaze, only Khamul and Hastur were unharmed. Sauron just laughed. _
I call upon the star of Ishtar to restrain you.
_He motioned with his hand and the glowing symbol appeared over Pavlin._
Once we have purged the dragons filth from you, you shall thank us.
Now to the fifth chapter of the Kitab al-Azif, better known as the Necronomicon.
We free you from your bonds.
_He began chanting words that would drive lesser beings to madness and Pavlin could feel his mortal body begin to burn away.  Hastur and Khamul also began chanting as they prepared themselves in case they needed to restrain you again. The maddening music of chaotic horns began to fill the room.
All of the other otters could feel psychic shockwaves coming from the ritual, something had to be done fast._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Most of the nine were destroyed in the blaze, only Khamul and Hastur were unharmed. Sauron just laughed. _
> I call upon the star of Ishtar to restrain you.
> _He motioned with his hand and the glowing symbol appeared over Pavlin._
> Once we have purged the dragons filth from you, you shall thank us.
> ...


_On Zosma...._

"If you would all excuse me for a moment... there is a threat to the Convergence of a caliber only I can handle.  Delay the burning of Lucifer's effigy, please."


_On Barsoom...._

"Someone threatens our paradise, Raiden.  I must deal with them."


Kurt and Fabiana drew upon their past lifetimes as Tektite and Aphelion.  Golden portals appeared, to carry them to the Imperial Palace.

"We feel trouble-"

"They've got Pavlin in there!"

"Fabiana, you know these energies.  Oriana, protect us with cold.  Cooper, sing something LOUD.  Cosmos, grant us power as if we were the Dragon Gods once more.  I've got this.  It's sad that Firuthi's missing this, but he's praying for our safety, I just know it."

Fabiana readied a burst of warping lightning, aiming right for the wards.  Oriana drew upon her knowledge of the cold winds and a protective chill seeped into the area. Kurt readied his hammer for a throw.

Cooper imagined his microphone.  He sang at a deafening volume, tapping into an ancient power and inadvertently triggering similar power in the remaining otters.

*"ON A COLD WINTER MORNING, IN THE TIME BEFORE THE LIGHT..."*

On that cue, the cold wind around the Architects grew stronger.  Fabiana unleashed all she had, smashing the door wards and lock to bits in a single blow and blasting the doors open.

Oriana's chill aimed to protect the otters, dragons, and mortals from any of Pavlin's lingering flame.  Cooper's song was meant to incapacitate their collective foe, but what it would actually do was keep Sauron's chant and the chaotic horns from affecting anyone, even if it meant blowing out their eardrums.  Eardrums could be healed.  Madness was a lot tougher to fix.

Kurt spied Annatar.  He uttered a battle cry and hurled the celestial hammer Tideturner square at the villain.  Over the path where the hammer flew, canine warriors manifested out of nothing.  They followed the charge of the hammer, right towards Annatar.

Even if the burning eye's blaze _was_ going to be too much for celestial steel, it would have been a worthy funeral for the weapon. Kurt could make another if it came down to it... but only if the Eternal Wheel survived.



Several more golden portals appeared in the hangar of the Imperial Palace.  Out popped three more dragons.  All of them grew horrific lesions on their bodies shortly after exiting.

"Where is that massive termite feeling coming from?"

"Pins and needles... from here?"

"That horrific sound of cracking avalanches of flame.... in THIS place?!?"




Ahrakas heard something in his head.

_"I felt something horrible, High Imperator... the Essenceborn and us at Stallion's Mount all felt it.... please... I pray that you and the Architects are safe...."_


And another.

_"Imperial mutt-hound!  The Martyr's gonna clean up the spill-mess you flea-things made!"_



_((I couldn't think of anything nearly as loud as Dragonforce for a scenario like this....))_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On Zosma...._
> 
> "If you would all excuse me for a moment... there is a threat to the Convergence of a caliber only I can handle.  Delay the burning of Lucifer's effigy, please."
> 
> ...


_Tideturner hit Sauron right in the face interrupting his ritual. His helmet was knocked off to reveal the face of a very pale and somewhat handsome elf with bright red eyes. _Hastur, get Cthugha to Iram and safety. I shall deal with Tindalos and the other Great Old Ones myself.
_He summoned a massive mace into his hand and began swinging it at the hounds, his swings flung them away like they were nothing. His ring was flashing with power as he swung. 
As Hastur grabbed the restrained Pavlin and attempted to open a portal, Khamul the Black Easterling ran towards Ahrakas and the rest of the Architects in an attempt to buy Hastur time. He began attacking the whole group with the fervor of a fanatic and the experience of millions of realities. 
Ahrakas attempted to dodge his blows and projected his mind out to those who had contacted him and as many Temporal Lords both Imperial and Convergence as he could reach._
A grave threat to the Architects has manifested itself at the Imperial Palace, we need reinforcements ASAP!
_Despite the ritual ending the maddening music of the horns echoed throughout the area._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Tideturner hit Sauron right in the face interrupting his ritual. His helmet was knocked off to reveal the face of a very pale and somewhat handsome elf with bright red eyes. _Hastur, get Cthugha to Iram and safety. I shall deal with Tindalos and the other Great Old Ones myself.
> _He summoned a massive mace into his hand and began swinging it at the hounds, his swings flung them away like they were nothing. His ring was flashing with power as he swung.
> As Hastur grabbed the restrained Pavlin and attempted to open a portal, Khamul the Black Easterling ran towards Ahrakas and the rest of the Architects in an attempt to buy Hastur time. He began attacking the whole group with the fervor of a fanatic and the experience of millions of realities.
> Ahrakas attempted to dodge his blows and projected his mind out to those who had contacted him and as many Temporal Lords both Imperial and Convergence as he could reach._
> ...


_"So you're not safe.  On my way."

"I'd hate to disappoint the Martyr."

"The Martyr does not do this alone.  I'm on my way."

"I was wondering if this would happen again.  I'm on it."

"Perhaps this will finally give me peace for my failure to protect the dragon."_

_"With what happened to Formosa, I should have expected this.  On it."_

_"This must be the Pentarchy.  I'm on my way."_

_"Let's hope I can stay sane long enough."_

Several Lords arrived.  In order, they were the wallaby Dural, the horned rat Afanc, the gecko Adnoartina, the carpenter bee Hortense, the lion Narasimha, the green rabbit Taonoui, the zebra Hayagriva, and the eagle Garuda.

Dural brought his power armor to this battle.  He planned to slip by Sauron and Khamul and go right to freeing Pavlin from Hastur's grip.

Afanc flicked the symbol off his staff and hit a button, revealing it to be a massive sniper rifle.  He hefted the weapon and aimed for Hastur.

Adnoartina had his two bare knuckles and full-body nanomachine augments.  His target was Khamul.

Hortense summoned her bee swarms again.  They were meant mainly for Khamul, with part of the swarm also attacking Sauron.

Narasimha put in the code on his instrument case.  It unlocked, revealing a radiant blade that appeared to be of simple stone, but was of a material many times stronger than steel and bearing purification properties.  He went for Khamul.

Taonoui had power armor and a blaster pistol.  Her goal was to evade the main fight and engage Hastur directly with her agility and blaster.

Hayagriva resorted to magic.  His goal was to weaken and slow Khamul, Sauron, and Hastur with debuffs.

Garuda was no fighter.  He instead deployed a tower device.  It was in fact a medical tower, which could inject healing energy as needed during the battle. His sole aim was keeping the combatants alive and fighting, and he mainly used gadgets for this purpose.


As for the dragons?

Aeternus snapped his fingers and unleashed one massive burst of energy.  The Architects, dragons, High Imperator, and Temporal Lords felt a bulwark of immense power around their aura, giving them incredible damage resistance and a protective barrier around their minds.  He then sat down, exhausted - this perfect defense to an entire army was in fact his 'super move', and his only contribution to this fight.

Oliver knew he wasn't a front-line fighter yet.  His magical force was aimed at separating Pavlin and Hastur, then assailing Hastur directly with raw force.

Frost called upon her personal celestial weapon, a guandao named Bonechiller, and set to attacking Sauron.


As for the Architects themselves, Fabiana and Oriana went for Khamul, Kurt aimed for Sauron, and Cooper's goal was to offset the maddening horns with his singing.  Cooper's singing also had the effect of a healing aura for the army present.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Harpocrates led you to an adjacent room, there a holoprojector and an incredibly ancient book were on top of the table. Harpocrates turned the projector on and a holographic image of Lucifer appeared.
> He looked incredibly distressed and was visibly shaking, _I have just prematurely killed you and you kins incarnations at Babylon. It was the hardest decision I have had to make. You must understand I was only doing what you ordered me to do during our final meeting. You had finally regained your abilities to see the future my Lord, you showed me what I must do, and I have and will perform my duties faithfully. It is my destiny to give everything in service to you. I loathe to think of when I shall be forced to take up arms against you.
> This is all for you to achieve your final victory.
> Please,
> ...


Cosmos:”It’s good to be back”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Tideturner hit Sauron right in the face interrupting his ritual. His helmet was knocked off to reveal the face of a very pale and somewhat handsome elf with bright red eyes. _Hastur, get Cthugha to Iram and safety. I shall deal with Tindalos and the other Great Old Ones myself.
> _He summoned a massive mace into his hand and began swinging it at the hounds, his swings flung them away like they were nothing. His ring was flashing with power as he swung.
> As Hastur grabbed the restrained Pavlin and attempted to open a portal, Khamul the Black Easterling ran towards Ahrakas and the rest of the Architects in an attempt to buy Hastur time. He began attacking the whole group with the fervor of a fanatic and the experience of millions of realities.
> Ahrakas attempted to dodge his blows and projected his mind out to those who had contacted him and as many Temporal Lords both Imperial and Convergence as he could reach._
> ...


*Cosmos’s power erupted and blasted Saron and Hastur away Cosmos’s body glowed with power and rage* Cosmos:”*BACK I AM COSMOS CELESTIAL ONE OF THE LAST REALITY DRAGONS!*”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*I was summoned by Cosmos*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*Eternity was very angry*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Eternity:”I CAME BACK FOR THIS?!” *Her voice was like a power cord on an electric guitar x1000*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”GET OUT OF HIM Cthugha! You want someone? FIGHT ME!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*Cosmos called upon the symbol of the reality dragons a green draconian eye as he chanted in a language nobody had heard in 1 trillion realities*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”I call upon the Sacred  Eye to shatter the star of Ishtar!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”GET OUT OF HIM Cthugha! You want someone? FIGHT ME!”


Cosmos could hear the voice of the corrupt version of Pavlin.

*"N̸͇̕O̸̲͆!̷̻̏ ̶̹̍ ̵̺̃F̵̘̏I̸̼͆G̸̮̾H̵̟͝T̴̺̍I̶̼̿N̶͉̽G̵̱̅ ̴̱̀Y̸̰̑Ȍ̵͎U̵̱̕ ̸͙̓Ḭ̵̽S̷̰͘ ̵̨̎Ĕ̸̥X̵̯̏Ã̴̳C̴̜̽T̷̮̃L̷̻̊Ỳ̶̗ ̶͚͘Ẅ̷͔́Ḧ̶͓́Ä̶̙́T̸̫͆ ̸͕͋S̷͕̕A̷͖̎Ủ̸͎R̵̻̕O̸̦̐N̶̦̄ ̸̪̈́W̸̹̚A̴̡͐N̶̝̔T̶̯̕S̴͓̍ ̸̬͂Ö̵͕F̷̤͑ ̴̟̾M̸͙͐E̴̎ͅ!̴̗̇ ̶͔͝ ̴̲̋H̵̠͛E̵͗͜ ̷̞͆D̶͕͠Ã̵̩R̷̼̆E̸̝̓S̴̰̔ ̵͖̀T̵̙̓Ȏ̷̯ ̸͇͠C̸̺̽Ǫ̸͝M̵̲̃M̵̬͌Á̴ͅN̸̪̿D̸̺̐ ̵̘͒Ţ̶͊H̵̝͒E̴̖̎ ̸͈͋Ó̶̠L̸̳̂D̶̗͂ ̶̧̎Ö̷̼N̴͎̓E̵͉̅S̸̫̕!̷͉̊ ̴̧̕ ̷̰̔I̴̢̾ ̴̇ͅW̵͍͑I̷̙͆L̴͔̆L̵̗̑ ̵̡̌Ȓ̶̰Ṳ̴̉L̵̡̅Ë̴͎́ ̷̳̀M̶͔̐Y̷̼̊ ̸̙̿W̷̠̄A̴̧͝Y̷̱͝,̵̗̽ ̷̧͐Ṉ̵̒O̵͉̚Ț̵̒ ̴̖͆H̵̟͒İ̵̘S̷̓͜!̶͖̿"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cosmos could hear the voice of the corrupt version of Pavlin.
> 
> *"N̸͇̕O̸̲͆!̷̻̏ ̶̹̍ ̵̺̃F̵̘̏I̸̼͆G̸̮̾H̵̟͝T̴̺̍I̶̼̿N̶͉̽G̵̱̅ ̴̱̀Y̸̰̑Ȍ̵͎U̵̱̕ ̸͙̓Ḭ̵̽S̷̰͘ ̵̨̎Ĕ̸̥X̵̯̏Ã̴̳C̴̜̽T̷̮̃L̷̻̊Ỳ̶̗ ̶͚͘Ẅ̷͔́Ḧ̶͓́Ä̶̙́T̸̫͆ ̸͕͋S̷͕̕A̷͖̎Ủ̸͎R̵̻̕O̸̦̐N̶̦̄ ̸̪̈́W̸̹̚A̴̡͐N̶̝̔T̶̯̕S̴͓̍ ̸̬͂Ö̵͕F̷̤͑ ̴̟̾M̸͙͐E̴̎ͅ!̴̗̇ ̶͔͝ ̴̲̋H̵̠͛E̵͗͜ ̷̞͆D̶͕͠Ã̵̩R̷̼̆E̸̝̓S̴̰̔ ̵͖̀T̵̙̓Ȏ̷̯ ̸͇͠C̸̺̽Ǫ̸͝M̵̲̃M̵̬͌Á̴ͅN̸̪̿D̸̺̐ ̵̘͒Ţ̶͊H̵̝͒E̴̖̎ ̸͈͋Ó̶̠L̸̳̂D̶̗͂ ̶̧̎Ö̷̼N̴͎̓E̵͉̅S̸̫̕!̷͉̊ ̴̧̕ ̷̰̔I̴̢̾ ̴̇ͅW̵͍͑I̷̙͆L̴͔̆L̵̗̑ ̵̡̌Ȓ̶̰Ṳ̴̉L̵̡̅Ë̴͎́ ̷̳̀M̶͔̐Y̷̼̊ ̸̙̿W̷̠̄A̴̧͝Y̷̱͝,̵̗̽ ̷̧͐Ṉ̵̒O̵͉̚Ț̵̒ ̴̖͆H̵̟͒İ̵̘S̷̓͜!̶͖̿"*


Cosmos:”HE WANTS TO DO WHAT?!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”HE WANTS TO DO WHAT?!”


*Cosmos still had the Sacred  Eye which engraved itself painfully on Cosmos’s forehead*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”HE WANTS TO DO WHAT?!”


*"H̶͉͌Ë̸̳ ̵̜́W̴͉͝A̶̾ͅN̶̼̑T̸̙̍S̷̤̓ ̵̝̉M̷͎͂E̴̺͠ ̸̜̌T̵͙̎O̵͎͂ ̵̞̄R̵̺̈́Ṷ̵̓N̶͓͝ ̷̩̌T̶̼̉H̶͕͛E̵͚̔ ̶͖̽Ẽ̵͜T̴̢͂E̴̝̅Ṙ̵͇N̵̪̚A̵̲̽L̷̄ͅ ̴̦̄W̶̗̅H̸̱͒E̸͇͒E̴͙͆L̶̨̛!̵͓̐ ̵̜̎ ̵̪̊T̸͉̊H̸̬͘À̴͍T̴͓̚ ̷͆ͅI̶̮͆S̸͘͜ ̸̨͐N̴͓͑O̴͉̒ ̶̠̅R̴͔͒U̷̩̕L̵̗̚E̴̪̒R̶͓̈́S̶͈̾H̴̫̿I̷͚͝P̶̳̎!̵̳̔ ̴̋ͅ ̴̯͛T̶͙̂H̶̭̓A̵̯͋T̶̮̆ ̵̨͑Ï̵̯S̶̤̀ ̷̳͆A̸̢͘ ̶͈́P̴̹̒E̴̳̽R̷̙̈M̵̹̈́Ā̴͎Ñ̵̗E̶̤̊Ń̴͕T̶̀͜ ̶̺̋C̷̝̋A̴̲̎G̴̢̍E̴̛͕!̸̮̒ ̴̬͊ ̸̻̅I̴̳̍ ̴̰̒D̵͙̃Ë̵͚́M̴͙̒Ȧ̷͚N̶̒ͅD̴̦͐ ̶͚̋R̵͉͗E̴͉̓Ḻ̸͐È̷͜A̶̟͗S̵̗̃E̶̫͘!̷̫̈́"*

_"Cosmos... we can talk when we are done..."_

Cosmos might be able to say more to both the normal and corrupt Pavlin, but he sensed he would get no more responses.  Not only was Pavlin mentally exhausted, he was fighting to retain control and would likely wind up with horrible burn injuries on his real form after this was all over.  This in addition to the existing scars and broken arm.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"H̶͉͌Ë̸̳ ̵̜́W̴͉͝A̶̾ͅN̶̼̑T̸̙̍S̷̤̓ ̵̝̉M̷͎͂E̴̺͠ ̸̜̌T̵͙̎O̵͎͂ ̵̞̄R̵̺̈́Ṷ̵̓N̶͓͝ ̷̩̌T̶̼̉H̶͕͛E̵͚̔ ̶͖̽Ẽ̵͜T̴̢͂E̴̝̅Ṙ̵͇N̵̪̚A̵̲̽L̷̄ͅ ̴̦̄W̶̗̅H̸̱͒E̸͇͒E̴͙͆L̶̨̛!̵͓̐ ̵̜̎ ̵̪̊T̸͉̊H̸̬͘À̴͍T̴͓̚ ̷͆ͅI̶̮͆S̸͘͜ ̸̨͐N̴͓͑O̴͉̒ ̶̠̅R̴͔͒U̷̩̕L̵̗̚E̴̪̒R̶͓̈́S̶͈̾H̴̫̿I̷͚͝P̶̳̎!̵̳̔ ̴̋ͅ ̴̯͛T̶͙̂H̶̭̓A̵̯͋T̶̮̆ ̵̨͑Ï̵̯S̶̤̀ ̷̳͆A̸̢͘ ̶͈́P̴̹̒E̴̳̽R̷̙̈M̵̹̈́Ā̴͎Ñ̵̗E̶̤̊Ń̴͕T̶̀͜ ̶̺̋C̷̝̋A̴̲̎G̴̢̍E̴̛͕!̸̮̒ ̴̬͊ ̸̻̅I̴̳̍ ̴̰̒D̵͙̃Ë̵͚́M̴͙̒Ȧ̷͚N̶̒ͅD̴̦͐ ̶͚̋R̵͉͗E̴͉̓Ḻ̸͐È̷͜A̶̟͗S̵̗̃E̶̫͘!̷̫̈́"*
> 
> _"Cosmos... we can talk when we are done..."_
> 
> Cosmos might be able to say more to both the normal and corrupt Pavlin, but he sensed he would get no more responses.  Not only was Pavlin mentally exhausted, he was fighting to retain control and would likely wind up with horrible burn injuries on his real form after this was all over.  This in addition to the existing scars and broken arm.


*Cosmos roared in pain*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”NO I REFUSE I CAN’T I WON’T BE HELPLESS NEVER AGAIN!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*If anyone had been looking at Cosmos’s eyes before he called upon the Sacred Eye they would realize that he was the one that ancient prophecies had spoken of the reality dragon god of dragons the Sacred Eye was his symbol*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Eternity:”It can’t be!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*She bowed to Cosmos*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”I can help you!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *If anyone had been looking at Cosmos’s eyes before he called upon the Sacred Eye they would realize that he was the one that ancient prophecies had spoken of the reality dragon god of dragons the Sacred Eye was his symbol*





Universe said:


> Eternity:”It can’t be!”





Universe said:


> *She bowed to Cosmos*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can help you!”


_"We deal with those who would puppeteer me... then we find the process for a controlled unwinding... you are dealing with beings as ancient as you, at least.  Absolutely no amount of reality rewriting can possibly get around the damage that has been done to us.  You can't snap your fingers and make it better, it simply does not work that way.  This binding makes us incomplete... perhaps after it is unwound... you can devise a complete one, that we come back whole after our sacred duty..... I say no more... do not undo my fusion or blast my corrupt side until the puppet.... masters are dead... they may try..... to steal my...... power if...... you.... do...."_

Trying to continue any further mental conversation with Pavlin revealed only psychic static.  It seemed his consciousness' energy was now fully focused on preventing the corrupt being from consuming him completely.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We deal with those who would puppeteer me... then we find the process for a controlled unwinding... you are dealing with beings as ancient as you, at least.  Absolutely no amount of reality rewriting can possibly get around the damage that has been done to us.  You can't snap your fingers and make it better, it simply does not work that way.  This binding makes us incomplete... perhaps after it is unwound... you can devise a complete one, that we come back whole after our sacred duty..... I say no more... do not undo my fusion or blast my corrupt side until the puppet.... masters are dead... they may try..... to steal my...... power if...... you.... do...."_
> 
> Trying to continue any further mental conversation with Pavlin revealed only psychic static.  It seemed his consciousness' energy was now fully focused on preventing the corrupt being from consuming him completely.


*Cosmos looks annoyed*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"So you're not safe.  On my way."
> 
> "I'd hate to disappoint the Martyr."
> 
> ...


_Another portal opened and out of it came a few more figures. Tzeentch appeared along with a few other figures that appeared to be the other Chaos Gods. Behind them was a rather unhinged looking serpent with half of his face burned off: Apophis.
They rallied to Kurt and began helping him fight Sauron. Apophis turned to Kurt, _It is good to fight by your side again my old friend.

_Khamul was teleporting all over the battlefield and was able to counter most of the hits he was receiving, however Hortenses bees were clouding his vision. Despite this he was able to land a crushing blow on Narashimas chest.

Sauron called upon the power of his ring to give him strength. He swung his mace at everyone around him. Apophis lunged at him and was hit, the sounds of bones cracking and breaking could be heard. However he made a second lunge and was able to wrap himself around Sauron, restraining him for a brief moment. 

Hastur put Pavlin down and laughed at his attackers. In contrast his yellow robes and face mask made him appear emotionless.  _I was the first of the Reality Dragons to bow to those greater than me. Before my kind corrupted you, you called me a brother Cthulhu. The Scorned ones had a good reason to keep me imprisoned.
*I AM HASTUR, LORD OF CARCOSA, THE KING IN YELLOW!*
_He tore his mask and robes off to reveal the body of an ancient dragon. His appearance was heavily corrupted, his wings looked torn and ragged in appearance, his hands and talons had become tentacles, in fact his entire lower torso was now only tentacles, and his face had tentacles hanging from it. His eyes were filled with stars unseen by only the most ancient._


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Another portal opened and out of it came a few more figures. Tzeentch appeared along with a few other figures that appeared to be the other Chaos Gods. Behind them was a rather unhinged looking serpent with half of his face burned off: Apophis.
> They rallied to Kurt and began helping him fight Sauron. Apophis turned to Kurt, _It is good to fight by your side again my old friend.
> 
> _Khamul was teleporting all over the battlefield and was able to counter most of the hits he was receiving, however Hortenses bees were clouding his vision. Despite this he was able to land a crushing blow on Narashimas chest.
> ...


*Cosmos was filled with rage* Cosmos:”YOU ABANDONED ME YOU ARE NO BROTHER OF MINE I AM SOMETHING LEGENDS SPOKE OF I AM COSMOS GOD OF ALL REALITY DRAGONS”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos was filled with rage* Cosmos:”YOU ABANDONED ME YOU ARE NO BROTHER OF MINE I AM SOMETHING LEGENDS SPOKE OF I AM COSMOS GOD OF ALL REALITY DRAGONS”


*THE GREAT OLD ONES HAVE EXISTED LONG BEFORE WE HAVE!*
_Hastur begins attacking the dragons._


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*Cosmos taps into his reality powers and slams Hastur aside* Cosmos:”leave my family out of this!” *He was glowing green the same green as the sacred eye on his forehead*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*I showed up*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos taps into his reality powers and slams Hastur aside* Cosmos:”leave my family out of this!”


_Hastur tanks the damage and lunges on top of Cosmos, his tentacles wrap around him and pin him down. _They are beyond our comprehension.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Another portal opened and out of it came a few more figures. Tzeentch appeared along with a few other figures that appeared to be the other Chaos Gods. Behind them was a rather unhinged looking serpent with half of his face burned off: Apophis.
> They rallied to Kurt and began helping him fight Sauron. Apophis turned to Kurt, _It is good to fight by your side again my old friend.
> 
> _Khamul was teleporting all over the battlefield and was able to counter most of the hits he was receiving, however Hortenses bees were clouding his vision. Despite this he was able to land a crushing blow on Narashimas chest.
> ...





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was filled with rage* Cosmos:”YOU ABANDONED ME YOU ARE NO BROTHER OF MINE I AM SOMETHING LEGENDS SPOKE OF I AM COSMOS GOD OF ALL REALITY DRAGONS”





Baron Tredegar said:


> *THE GREAT OLD ONES HAVE EXISTED LONG BEFORE WE HAVE!*
> _Hastur begins attacking the dragons._





Universe said:


> *Cosmos taps into his reality powers and slams Hastur aside* Cosmos:”leave my family out of this!” *He was glowing green the same green as the sacred eye on his forehead*





Universe said:


> *I showed up*





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Hastur tanks the damage and lunges on top of Cosmos, his tentacles wrap around him and pin him down. _They are beyond our comprehension.


Pavlin was still internally fighting with himself.  He wasn't in any shape to rejoin the battle.  He also hadn't recognized anything going on with his binding seal, mainly due to his internal battle.

Narasimha staggered back, phasing through the front line and falling near Garuda's medical tower.  Aeternus' ward had made sure he survived, but it was going to be a moment before he could rejoin the front line.

When he saw Narasimha take the blow, Adnoartina stepped up his assault, the nanomachines accelerating.  Every punch was now five.  Adnoartina only hoped he could keep this up.

Hayagriva realized the debuffing wasn't doing much.  He had another trick to go for instead.  He held up his hand and a batch of papers and ink appeared in it.  He watched Khamul, waited for right after one teleport, and chucked the mass of legal documents at him.  What it actually was, was an enchantment designed to bind the target to one spot, astrally and physically.  A quite literal version of a restraining order.

"Universe, ascertain the truth of Khamul's movements!  We're having trouble hitting him!"

"It will only take one blow.  I will be like a storm crumbling his tattered physique."

Suddenly, a massive metal war club manifested in Fabiana's hands.  It was her old Dragon God weapon, Stormcrumbler.  Much like Tideturner, Stormcrumbler too was forged mainly of celestial steel.  Fabiana waited for a good moment to strike before bringing it to bear on Khamul.


"It almost sounds like he directed it at Cooper."

Oliver was not sure what to make of Hastur.  That many tentacles, where to start?  How about some of his own?  He summoned vines of magical energy, attempting to bind the King in Yellow.

"Aim for the stars, that was the lesson my teams gave to me."

Afanc simply aimed for the star-filled eyes and fired.  He was firing armor-piercing toxin-veined bullets at Hastur.

Dural produced a drawing of plated sushi.

"Cartoon Heroes, invoke.  The fingers of Dural's armor turned to sashimi knives."

And that they did.  Dural essentially had clawed gauntlets that he used to swipe at Hastur's form.

Taonoui flicked the settings on her blaster to "flay".  She aimed right for Hastur, firing blasts of energy meant to strip him molecule by molecule.  She knew she had to be careful with these shots - she only fired when she had a clear opening.


"Now that I think about it, Cosmos, you were constantly that angry as a child.  I remember your attitude impressing me."

Kurt took a chance on Apophis' constriction attack and aimed his next blow to break Sauron's hand - the one with the ring of power.  If he could take off the hand entirely, even better, but he had to stop the power channelling.

Frost shifted focus, leaving Sauron to the Chaos Gods and bringing her celestial guandao to bear on Hastur instead.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Hastur tanks the damage and lunges on top of Cosmos, his tentacles wrap around him and pin him down. _They are beyond our comprehension.


*Cosmos roars and blasted him in the eye*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin was still internally fighting with himself.  He wasn't in any shape to rejoin the battle.  He also hadn't recognized anything going on with his binding seal, mainly due to his internal battle.
> 
> Narasimha staggered back, phasing through the front line and falling near Garuda's medical tower.  Aeternus' ward had made sure he survived, but it was going to be a moment before he could rejoin the front line.
> 
> ...


*I could see exactly where he was before he was going to move* “THERE” *I pointed to an empty spot*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*Cosmos remembers fighting Hastur before and knew his weak spot were his eyes*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”You know nothing”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”You know nothing about Love!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin was still internally fighting with himself.  He wasn't in any shape to rejoin the battle.  He also hadn't recognized anything going on with his binding seal, mainly due to his internal battle.
> 
> Narasimha staggered back, phasing through the front line and falling near Garuda's medical tower.  Aeternus' ward had made sure he survived, but it was going to be a moment before he could rejoin the front line.
> 
> ...


_Sauron threw Apophis off and flung him across the room, however it wasnt enough to prevent Kurts blow from making its mark. Saurons hand was cut clean off and with an unearthly howl and a flash of light he exploded. _


Universe said:


> *Cosmos roars and blasted him in the eye*
> 
> *I could see exactly where he was before he was going to move* “THERE” *I pointed to an empty spot*


_With Universes direction the attacks hit home and Khamul was legally bound.

Hastur on the other hand was tanking many of the hits, _You fools I have molded my mind and body in imitation of those more powerful than you could even imagine!
_The attacks aimed for his eyes struck true, and Hastur was suddenly blind. With a shriek of anguish he opened a portal and left the area._


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sauron threw Apophis off and flung him across the room, however it wasnt enough to prevent Kurts blow from making its mark. Saurons hand was cut clean off and with an unearthly howl and a flash of light he exploded.
> 
> With Universes direction the attacks hit home and Khamul was legally bound.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I could always take him”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*I heard something behind me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sauron threw Apophis off and flung him across the room, however it wasnt enough to prevent Kurts blow from making its mark. Saurons hand was cut clean off and with an unearthly howl and a flash of light he exploded.
> 
> With Universes direction the attacks hit home and Khamul was legally bound.
> 
> ...


Fabiana and Adnoartina let Khamul have it with the heaviest blows they could manage.


"Imitating the powerful means nothing!"

"How'd I do, boss?"

"Perfectly."

"Cerberus, you owe-"

"Don't push it, Afanc.  It's enough that Ahrakas saw you fight, no need to lord it over him."

Kurt surveyed the area.

"Apophis?  Apophis??"

Kurt noticed Apophis's form.  He kept his guard up, but could only hope the serpent had survived.

Oriana turned for a moment.

"Ahrakas?"

"I think only two of us haven't been addressed by our pasts yet.  I hope he didn't take the Kitab al-Azif."

Pavlin was still unresponsive.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*I saw my grandfather awake* “GRANDPA”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”UNIVERSE LOOK OUT!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

“Huh?” *I turned around*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana and Adnoartina let Khamul have it with the heaviest blows they could manage.
> 
> 
> "Imitating the powerful means nothing!"
> ...


*Cosmos walks over to Pavlin and I ran over to Cosmos*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos walks over to Pavlin and I ran over to Cosmos*


Pavlin's skin and hair had become black, with orange cracks through it.  He spasmed briefly.  Honestly, he was painfully hot to the touch.

Inside, his real and corrupt selves had been struggling for control.  His real self wasn't even aware that the battle was over.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin's skin and hair had become black, with orange cracks through it.  He spasmed briefly.  Honestly, he was painfully hot to the touch.
> 
> Inside, his real and corrupt selves had been struggling for control.  His real self wasn't even aware that the battle was over.


Cosmos:”The battle’s over we’ve won”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”The battle’s over we’ve won”


*"T̴̟̃H̷̰̄Ḙ̸̆ ̶̢̌N̶̪̽I̶̩͝Ṉ̷̐E̷̝̐ ̶̰̾Ạ̴̒N̷̮̅Ḏ̴̒ ̵̼̉T̵̡̊H̸̝̃E̶͈̕ ̵̤̊B̵̠̉Ṷ̷͠R̶͚̔N̶̺̈́Ì̵͈N̸̘̋G̶̫̒ ̴̙͗Ę̵̒Ỹ̸̟E̵̗̅ ̶̰̍G̴̤̈́U̶͚͝Y̷̨̊ ̴̺͐Ạ̸͋R̶͔̊E̵̗̊ ̸̠͐G̸͔͝O̵̱̎N̶͓̉É̶̪?̵̠̒"*

_"That's what he's saying."_

*"F̶̨̈́I̷̢̽Ņ̷͑È̷̥.̵̧̾ ̷̱̒ ̵̜̈́R̴̟͐Ẽ̵̼M̴̝̿Ḙ̶͗M̸͇͠B̵̄͜E̵͈͛R̵̦͝ ̸̑͜Ò̸̬Ù̶͙Ŗ̷͂ ̷̩̉Ṗ̷̢R̴̗͠Õ̴ͅM̵̢̏Ī̴͔S̷̺̚Ë̴̡.̶͙͘ ̵̱̽ ̷̼́E̶͔̾S̴̡̈P̵͎̉Ĕ̴̥C̶͓̈́I̴̳͘A̴̻̋Ḻ̸͌L̷̲͑Y̸̗̓ ̴̭̚N̵̦͐Ò̴̟W̵̠̃.̴̙̍ ̸̼̈́ ̸̢̀Y̵̯͠O̴̙͛U̶̻͑Ŕ̶͕ ̸̬͛F̸̠̆U̸̖͒Ḷ̵̏L̷̞̉ ̷̤̄G̵̜͒L̷̨̏Ö̸̖́R̵̖͛Ÿ̴̹́ ̴̞̆W̸̊ͅI̴̩͘L̸̯̅L̴̥͐ ̴̹͛Ḇ̵́E̵͔͑ ̴͙̾N̵͚̈́E̶͚̓E̷̡͠D̸̤͆Ě̵̙D̶̞̄ ̸̨͋T̷͖̽Ö̴̝́ ̶̰͌S̶̩͊T̸́ͅO̸̹̊P̴̪͛ ̶͍͝T̸̲͛H̶͍̿E̵̡̾S̸͉̊Ĕ̵̝ ̷͇̕Ț̷́H̷̨̊R̵̺͗E̵̹̐A̶̫͋T̸̢̓S̴̼̍.̴͚̇"*

_"I understand."_

The corrupt Pavlin.... backed off!  Pavlin's skin and hair returned to their normal orange hues.... mostly.  He had third degree burns over much of his body, a couple fingers even had fourth degree burns, and the chest wounds had reopened.  Plus, his arm splint had burned off.

Pavlin was unconscious and his body still didn't respond.  Cosmos knew he was immortal, though, so recovery was possible.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"T̴̟̃H̷̰̄Ḙ̸̆ ̶̢̌N̶̪̽I̶̩͝Ṉ̷̐E̷̝̐ ̶̰̾Ạ̴̒N̷̮̅Ḏ̴̒ ̵̼̉T̵̡̊H̸̝̃E̶͈̕ ̵̤̊B̵̠̉Ṷ̷͠R̶͚̔N̶̺̈́Ì̵͈N̸̘̋G̶̫̒ ̴̙͗Ę̵̒Ỹ̸̟E̵̗̅ ̶̰̍G̴̤̈́U̶͚͝Y̷̨̊ ̴̺͐Ạ̸͋R̶͔̊E̵̗̊ ̸̠͐G̸͔͝O̵̱̎N̶͓̉É̶̪?̵̠̒"*
> 
> _"That's what he's saying."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I don’t think I know how to do that anymore I’ve been asleep for 60 realities”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t think I know how to do that anymore I’ve been asleep for 60 realities”


Cosmos:”But healing a father always remembers” *He puts his hand on Palvin’s body and it heals him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t think I know how to do that anymore I’ve been asleep for 60 realities”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”But healing a father always remembers” *He puts his hand on Palvin’s body and it heals him*


The healing process itself took a while, even for Cosmos' power.  Slowly, Pavlin's body came together, nerves rebuilding, flesh reknitting.

Pavlin slowly woke, but didn't get up.  His eyes didn't open yet.

"How many.... were left... when you all showed up?....."


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The healing process itself took a while, even for Cosmos' power.  Slowly, Pavlin's body came together, nerves rebuilding, flesh reknitting.
> 
> Pavlin slowly woke, but didn't get up.  His eyes didn't open yet.
> 
> "How many.... were left... when you all showed up?....."


Cosmos:”all of them” *Pavlin notices the Sacred Eye on Cosmos’s forehead*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”all of them” *Pavlin notices the Sacred Eye on Cosmos’s forehead*


"There were ten..."

"Pavlin, what are you talking about?  There were only three."

Pavlin chuckled.

"Seven... sacrificed to my flame...."

He did feel something different about Cosmos, but his eyes still weren't open.

"Is.... is that the Elder Sign I'm feeling....?  The sign... we're supposed to leave alone....?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There were ten..."
> 
> "Pavlin, what are you talking about?  There were only three."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”The Sacred Eye.”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*I stepped forwards*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

“Um did I miss something?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Um did I miss something?”


"What you were describing... when you had your bloodlust purged... it seemed.......... it seemed I was supposed to be the new center of the Eternal Wheel.  The nine did not realize...... the kind of evil I am, deep down..... is not a toy.  You saw what it did to me when I called on it, to try to destroy them.  It.... creepy thing is...."

Pavlin hesitated.

".....it felt GOOD, rendering seven of them into mere sacrifices.  I might have briefly sated the binding, but we still don't have a lot of time.  We need to confirm Ahrakas, Harpocrates, and the Kitab al-Azif are all okay.... then I want to see if we can call Zadkiel and give him the news."


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What you were describing... when you had your bloodlust purged... it seemed.......... it seemed I was supposed to be the new center of the Eternal Wheel.  The nine did not realize...... the kind of evil I am, deep down..... is not a toy.  You saw what it did to me when I called on it, to try to destroy them.  It.... creepy thing is...."
> 
> Pavlin hesitated.
> 
> ".....it felt GOOD, rendering seven of them into mere sacrifices.  I might have briefly sated the binding, but we still don't have a lot of time.  We need to confirm Ahrakas, Harpocrates, and the Kitab al-Azif are all okay.... then I want to see if we can call Zadkiel and give him the news."


“I was talking about the symbol on my grandfather’s forehead”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”The Sacred Eye”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I was talking about the symbol on my grandfather’s forehead”


"He calls it the Sacred Eye.... for some reason, I know of it as a symbol that we Architects need to leave a place alone.  The Elder Sign.  A star, with an eye in the center.  Commonly warded.  The Sacred Eye could very well be the Elder Sign's eye."


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He calls it the Sacred Eye.... for some reason, I know of it as a symbol that we Architects need to leave a place alone.  The Elder Sign.  A star, with an eye in the center.  Commonly warded.  The Sacred Eye could very well be the Elder Sign's eye."


Cosmos:”It was the only thing powerful enough to break the star of Ishtar”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He calls it the Sacred Eye.... for some reason, I know of it as a symbol that we Architects need to leave a place alone.  The Elder Sign.  A star, with an eye in the center.  Commonly warded.  The Sacred Eye could very well be the Elder Sign's eye."


“What happens if you ignored it just wondering here”


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”The Sacred Eye is powerful magic”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It was the only thing powerful enough to break the star of Ishtar”





Universe said:


> “What happens if you ignored it just wondering here”


"I'll field that one.  It's hard to say.  It's been booby-trapped so many times we don't bother anymore."


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll field that one.  It's hard to say.  It's been booby-trapped so many times we don't bother anymore."


“My grandfather has it on his forehead now does that mean you can’t touch his head?” *Cosmos rolls his eyes at me*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”The book is fine” *The Sacred Eye glows green briefly*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

*I sighed and walked outside Cosmos and the others hear me gasp and fall off* “GRANDPA!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed and walked outside Cosmos and the others hear me gasp and fall off*


"....again, Universe?  The rest of you stay here, I'll deal with this."

Frost followed to where Universe went.

"Wonder how long it'll be before he remembers how to fly in space."


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....again, Universe?  The rest of you stay here, I'll deal with this."
> 
> Frost followed to where Universe went.
> 
> "Wonder how long it'll be before he remembers how to fly in space."


*I was getting pulled into the black hole*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

“HELP!!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was getting pulled into the black hole*


"Cosmos?  Cosmos, get over here!  I don't exactly have black hole survival training!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos?  Cosmos, get over here!  I don't exactly have black hole survival training!"


*Cosmos came over quickly the last thing I remember is seeing him grabbing me and flying back up to the space station with me*


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”smart move frost”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos came over quickly the last thing I remember is seeing him grabbing me and flying back up to the space station with me*


"He has got to watch his step.  This isn't the first time he's walked off into space."

Frost looked, concerned, at Cosmos.

"How... how exactly do we train for a black hole, in case you're not available next time?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He has got to watch his step.  This isn't the first time he's walked off into space."
> 
> Frost looked, concerned, at Cosmos.
> 
> "How... how exactly do we train for a black hole, in case you're not available next time?"


Cosmos:”Focus your energy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Focus your energy”


".....that's.... Cosmos, I'm a winter goddess.  That only covers the fact a black hole is ridiculously cold.  It's the gravity that's the issue here.  Are you really implying it's all the same energy for a celestial dragon?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....that's.... Cosmos, I'm a winter goddess.  That only covers the fact a black hole is ridiculously cold.  It's the gravity that's the issue here.  Are you really implying it's all the same energy for a celestial dragon?"


Cosmos:”It also has a strong gravitational pull”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana and Adnoartina let Khamul have it with the heaviest blows they could manage.
> 
> 
> "Imitating the powerful means nothing!"
> ...


_Apophis was leaning up against a wall, when Kurt got to him he saw that Apophis was coughing up blood and his ribcage appeared to be shattered. _
Is that burned body Lucifers over there? If so good, at least I will have outlived him. I am the last of the three. 
Ive kept our dream alive all of these millennia.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What you were describing... when you had your bloodlust purged... it seemed.......... it seemed I was supposed to be the new center of the Eternal Wheel.  The nine did not realize...... the kind of evil I am, deep down..... is not a toy.  You saw what it did to me when I called on it, to try to destroy them.  It.... creepy thing is...."
> 
> Pavlin hesitated.
> 
> ".....it felt GOOD, rendering seven of them into mere sacrifices.  I might have briefly sated the binding, but we still don't have a lot of time.  We need to confirm Ahrakas, Harpocrates, and the Kitab al-Azif are all okay.... then I want to see if we can call Zadkiel and give him the news."


_Harpocrates had brought in a repair crew to asses the damage and a group of researchers to study the various bodies. 
It appeared Khamul was still alive, albeit bound and beaten close to death._


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”The book is fine” *The Sacred Eye glows green briefly*


_Ahrakas picked up the book and went to asses Pavlins state. _How do you feel? What happened in there?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas picked up the book and went to asses Pavlins state. _How do you feel? What happened in there?


"Annatar turned out to be the being with the burning eye.  The one Universe observed when he took the trip with Zadkiel?  He summoned the rest of the entourage... and spoke of 'my victory'.  In that moment, I realized... he wanted me to be the new center of the Eternal Wheel, to kill and replace Erebus.  I... deliberately gave myself over to corruption to incinerate as many of them as possible.  Only three of the ten lived... and when the other Architects arrived, I don't remember much else because I was fighting to control the corruption."



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Apophis was leaning up against a wall, when Kurt got to him he saw that Apophis was coughing up blood and his ribcage appeared to be shattered. _
> Is that burned body Lucifers over there? If so good, at least I will have outlived him. I am the last of the three.
> Ive kept our dream alive all of these millennia.


"Oi, Pavlin, was any of the burned ones Lucifer?"

"Now that you mention it, Kurt?  Yes."

"There's your answer.  I know you're still probably mad at Aten, but I think we're all going to have to have a long talk before I head back to Zosma.  You and me especially - I don't know if you heard the speech I gave, but recent circumstances require me to adapt the method related to our dream.  Hortense, can you come here a minute?"

"Certainly."

Knowing that Pavlin couldn't really do the healing for Apophis, Hortense set to treating his wounds instead.

"Anyways.... I'm a little concerned about being addicted to that power, Ahrakas.  Consigning those seven as fuel for the fire... I feel like I'm riding a drug high it's so potent.  But unlike what they want of me, I see my blaze as a bit more uncontrolled.  Putting me in the center of the Wheel... that'd be an eternal prison, Ahrakas.  I can't be contained like that again."

"Speaking of contained.... any of you know why in the multiverse could *dogs* appear when I threw the hammer?  That has NEVER happened with any thrown weapon I've had, ever!"

"....I dunno about whether you want to keep most of the Lords here, but I think we Architects, and you, are going to have to stay here a bit longer to do some studying."

Pavlin looked over at the bodies again.

"And make sure Khamul's imprisoned really strong.  Maybe not in whatever prison the palace has.  Find a nice, remote star or something!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Annatar turned out to be the being with the burning eye.  The one Universe observed when he took the trip with Zadkiel?  He summoned the rest of the entourage... and spoke of 'my victory'.  In that moment, I realized... he wanted me to be the new center of the Eternal Wheel, to kill and replace Erebus.  I... deliberately gave myself over to corruption to incinerate as many of them as possible.  Only three of the ten lived... and when the other Architects arrived, I don't remember much else because I was fighting to control the corruption."
> 
> 
> "Oi, Pavlin, was any of the burned ones Lucifer?"
> ...


What I would like to know how Annatar and these other beings were able to survive across so many realities being destroyed. One or two I can understand but billions is really concerning.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What I would like to know how Annatar and these other beings were able to survive across so many realities being destroyed. One or two I can understand but billions is really concerning.


"You want to know how Hastur made it, ask Cosmos.  He's the same type of dragon.  Do it politely, though, reality dragons and their descendant celestials have very... unusual mindsets compared to mortals."

"I think it's a bit more complex than just them being all celestial dragon descendants."

"I have a theory on this.  Beings we personally imbued in past cycles, that somehow found a way to multiply the essence we gave them.  There's definitely a few species that fit that mold, like the Wasat Prisma dragons, or the Vidofnir avians that were annihilated with Lævateinn last cycle, and it's honestly our best lead."

"There are a lot more lingering species than you think there are, Ahrakas.  Many of them are content to leave well enough alone, but with the disruptions of the past couple of cycles... a lot of them decided to come out of the proverbial woodwork.  And.... believe it or not?  There are a few stars and connected realms that are out of phase and anchored across multiple realities, that have been fairly unchanged for long periods of time."

"I know of Aldebaran and Fomalhaut for sure.  Aldebaran's been a distillery for eons, Fomalhaut is a multi-reality resort if I remember it right.  I believe there are three or four other consistent stars and realms.  If even one of those had a library, that'd pretty much answer all the questions anyone could ever have."

Pavlin hesitated.

"In fact, when my mortality was slipping during the ritual, the name Fomalhaut came up.  I suspect the five of us will need to visit there eventually, but I do not believe we are anywhere near ready to go there.  In fact, I think Cooper and I need our thrones first before we can even consider that trip.  And even that waits for studying the book."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You want to know how Hastur made it, ask Cosmos.  He's the same type of dragon.  Do it politely, though, reality dragons and their descendant celestials have very... unusual mindsets compared to mortals."
> 
> "I think it's a bit more complex than just them being all celestial dragon descendants."
> 
> ...


If Aldebaran his alcohol that is thousands of realities old than put that place on my bucket list.
_Ahrakas opens up the book and begins flipping through the contents with Pavlin and the other otters._
You might need to translate the text I dont think I can really understand or comprehend these words.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If Aldebaran his alcohol that is thousands of realities old than put that place on my bucket list.
> _Ahrakas opens up the book and begins flipping through the contents with Pavlin and the other otters._
> You might need to translate the text I dont think I can really understand or comprehend these words.


"You're probably familiar with their whiskey, though that's kind of entry-level booze by their standards.  I know there's a few realities where we've all gotten smashed on a potent brew there right before the, uh, final ritual.  You hear of realities that sound like they were made on drugs... that's probably why."

Pavlin looked over the book.

"Yeah, we are going to have to do this ourselves, aren't we?  Annatar lured me into that trap by offering reading assistance."

The otters looked over the book.  There were definitely some spots where they were going to have to transcribe for each other - especially given that each had at least one part that was completely scrambled for them due to their bindings.

What did they wind up gleaning from a book like this?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You're probably familiar with their whiskey, though that's kind of entry-level booze by their standards.  I know there's a few realities where we've all gotten smashed on a potent brew there right before the, uh, final ritual.  You hear of realities that sound like they were made on drugs... that's probably why."
> 
> Pavlin looked over the book.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Annatars "assistance" maybe we should start with whatever part he was reading from?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Speaking of Annatars "assistance" maybe we should start with whatever part he was reading from?


"Chapter five.  That was the one he was referencing when trying to undo my bindings."

"You sure we don't need any background?"

"Quite sure.  We can come back to earlier chapters if we need to."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Chapter five.  That was the one he was referencing when trying to undo my bindings."
> 
> "You sure we don't need any background?"
> 
> "Quite sure.  We can come back to earlier chapters if we need to."


The otters pored over the chapter in question.

After a while, they turned to Ahrakas.

"Okay, here's what we've figured out."

"It looks like they have information on binding _and _unbinding any being.  The unbinding one is actually more complicated in steps, though binding is considered more difficult."

"Looks like binding a being requires three components.  First, knowing their true name.  Simple enough.  Second, you need an object directly related to the being in question.  This would probably explain why Pavlin remembers a branding iron.  Third, and most importantly, you need an ancient sigil."

"Unfortunately, the book doesn't actually list any ancient sigils.  It says something about an older book with a huge list of sigils written by a.... Blackflame Dragon?  I dunno, the book with the sigils goes by the name 'De Vermis Mysteriis'."

"Looks like the secrecy is related to the power of the sigils.  The more a sigil is used, the weaker and easier to resist it becomes.  I guess the writer wanted to keep a tight lid on the sigils' power."

"And... really strong beings can require hundreds of different sigil attempts before finding one that can successfully bind them."

"....and... just as we suspected, I also saw proof that the binding will prevent the individual from remembering their true name or the sigil, or even properly interpreting it in any form.  It says they can be commanded with the true name or repelled with the name of the sigil though."

"So that covers binding.  As for the unbinding ritual.... it looks like there's actually a couple."

"Both require knowing the true name and the original binding sigil.  But it looks like there's a slow way and a fast way."

"The fast way requires a specific chant and strips all memories from the subject since the time of the binding.  It also advises heavily armed guard, as it will send shockwaves through reality."

"That's what they tried to do to me.  We're not doing that route.  How about the slow path?"

"It looks like.... the slow path requires two other components.  First, the bound individual has to have an anchor point of some kind.  A place where their power is concentrated, and an item from that place."

"It isn't incredibly specific beyond that, but this is probably why Pavlin is insisting we need thrones first."

"The bound individual also has to be in possession of a ritual that assists with memory.  It doesn't list the ritual here, but it does reference a book called the 'Liber Mutandis' that has a huge list of chants and rituals in it, among other magic.  Apparently there's a few different memory rituals that can work here."

"That's not all, though.  There's... one other requirement."

"The bound individual must be in the same realm where they were initially bound.  Once there, the individual must do the memory ritual and during it, the true name and sigil must be invoked by a second party.  This will unravel the binding in a way that allows the bound individual to retain their memories of what has happened since the binding.  It does warn of mental shock to the bound individual as they start to remember everything, and that the original personality may reassert itself with time.  Looks like it's advised to use this method, actually.  The fast method can leave the recipient more likely to lash out."

"I'm guessing based on my memories that I was bound in Fomalhaut-"

"Read that again, Pavlin.  It mentions five individuals bound at Fomalhaut.  Though I can't make out that one."

"Well I can't make out THAT one."

"I know how we're doing this.  Read someone else's name off."

"D'endrrah."

"Ithaqua."

"Cthugha."

"Cthulhu."

"Tindalos."

"It notes that they were all bound with different sigils, but again, doesn't list the sigils themselves."

"Anything else you want us to try and glean from this, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters pored over the chapter in question.
> 
> After a while, they turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas flipped through the book and came upon an illustration that interested him. There was a stylized drawing of a tentacled entity, surrounding it were other tentacled entities blowing on horns. Below this were drawing of five more entities also covered in tentacles and having nigh incomprehensible shapes._
Can you decipher anything about this?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas flipped through the book and came upon an illustration that interested him. There was a stylized drawing of a tentacled entity, surrounding it were other tentacled entities blowing on horns. Below this were drawing of five more entities also covered in tentacles and having nigh incomprehensible shapes._
> Can you decipher anything about this?


"These shapes are incomprehensible, Ahrakas."

"....incomprehensible?  Oriana, incomprehensible came up in the journal a couple of times."

"....you mean, in an early entry and that one nightmare of Fujin's."

"Hm.  Notice the branching line, Ahrakas?  This is some kind of messed-up family tree."

"If we're the incomprehensible shapes, that kind of implies the tentacled entity surrounded by horn-blowers is some kind of parent or progenitor of ours."

"Tentacled entity surrounded by a bunch of beings blowing horns, huh?  I feel like there should be dancers."

"Looks like some kind of demon sultan."

Many of the Lords that had shown up as reinforcements had gone back to their places of origin.  Dural, however, had stayed to recompose himself - and his astral bumblebee was watching over the shoulders of the otters.  It hadn't been doing that before Ahrakas showed the otters the drawing.

"Dural, aren't you being a little-"

"Rude?  Look, it's my understanding one of you's going to be spending a lot more time on Thulcan, I _kinda _think you'd might want to be able to talk to someone else about stressful matters like this."

"If you're going to stay, then be useful.  Do you actually know anything about the entity?"

"Not sure, but I only know of one ancient tentacled being and his name was Cthulhu.  Name creeps up a lot more than you'd expect for some bizarre reason.  There's been a few... weird portrayals of the guy.  One of Yannick's books claimed he was some descendant of a demon sultan named...."

There was an uncomfortable pause.

".....demon sultan named what, Dural?"

"I've seen the name in another story and that one kept implying nobody dares speak his name aloud.  Hang on a second."

Dural scribbled a name on a small piece of paper.  He gave it to his astral bumblebee and the bee showed it to the otters.

"I can't make that out, Dural."

"It just looks like a bunch of squiggly letters."

"Is this a joke, Dural?"

"Easy, Oriana, I think it might be our binding messing with our ability to comprehend.  Ahrakas, can you recognize it?"

Dural showed the paper to Ahrakas.  The name was crystal clear to him alright.  The name read "Azathoth".

"While he's reading and thinking about it, I might as well try asking something.  Oi, Cosmos!  Your people have any legends of five entities covered in tentacles?  And if not, have you ever had to play any horn music for anyone to keep them asleep?  Since, you know, you claimed you'd been to the center of the Wheel and all."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "These shapes are incomprehensible, Ahrakas."
> 
> "....incomprehensible?  Oriana, incomprehensible came up in the journal a couple of times."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”No not that I’ve been aware of my father might have a long time ago but he’s busy in another multiverse”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*I was still unconscious* Cosmos:”Uni please come back to me”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Eternity:”Do you know who Cosmos is?” *She finally stood up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”Do you know who Cosmos is?” *She finally stood up*


Dural looked over.

"From what I gathered, someone as old as the King in Yellow - one of those weird tentacled guys we just fought, I don't dare spew off the guy's actual name - and someone who's been to the center of the Eternal Wheel... but not the main entity powering the Wheel."

Dural hinted at the still-exhausted Aeternus.

"Also looks like he could be his father."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural looked over.
> 
> "From what I gathered, someone as old as the King in Yellow - one of those weird tentacled guys we just fought, I don't dare spew off the guy's actual name - and someone who's been to the center of the Eternal Wheel... but not the main entity powering the Wheel."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”That’s because I am his father”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural looked over.
> 
> "From what I gathered, someone as old as the King in Yellow - one of those weird tentacled guys we just fought, I don't dare spew off the guy's actual name - and someone who's been to the center of the Eternal Wheel... but not the main entity powering the Wheel."
> 
> ...


Eternity:”he is the god of all dragons” *Cosmos almost playfully bonks her on the head*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”he is the god of all dragons” *Cosmos almost playfully bonks her on the head*


"Meaning there was a point early on in our binding where you were our boss."

"Unfortunately, the book seems to be confirming what the yellow one said."

"We outrank you."

"Something about what he said bothers me.... greatly.  He hinted.... that _your_ kind were the ones that bound us.  Combine that with the god thing and it hints at you being directly involved.  I must ask..... why?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Meaning there was a point early on in our binding where you were our boss."
> 
> "Unfortunately, the book seems to be confirming what the yellow one said."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I tried to stop them but they ignored me I wanted to use my Sacred Eye to make you one of us but the stupid Dawn dragons ruined everything”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”I wanted to tell you when we first met”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*Cosmos then turns to Oliver* Cosmos:”Hello again Oliver it’s good to actually see you awake”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Meaning there was a point early on in our binding where you were our boss."
> 
> "Unfortunately, the book seems to be confirming what the yellow one said."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”No you don’t”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”No you don’t”


Dural looked right at Cosmos.

"Okay, given those kids are my boss's bosses... does the name Azathoth ring any bells?"

"Or Erebus, for that matter."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural looked right at Cosmos.
> 
> "Okay, given those kids are my boss's bosses... does the name Azathoth ring any bells?"
> 
> "Or Erebus, for that matter."


*The name Erebus got a look of recognition from Cosmos* Cosmos:”He’s my Uncle”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The name Erebus got a look of recognition from Cosmos* Cosmos:”He’s my Uncle”


The otters all stared at each other.

"WELL."

"Someone named Zadkiel mentioned it as a being he and his kind worship.  They helped your grandson out with a little problem."

"I REALLY want to talk to Zadkiel.  We've got to sort these names and I want to tell him of Lucifer's dupe."

Dural facepalmed.

"I can't believe I just reflexively said the name I did...."



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I tried to stop them but they ignored me I wanted to use my Sacred Eye to make you one of us but the stupid Dawn dragons ruined everything”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I wanted to tell you when we first met”


"Before we forget, though...."

"What were we missing in our base forms, that it was so important to be a reality dragon?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos then turns to Oliver* Cosmos:”Hello again Oliver it’s good to actually see you awake”


"It's good to be in action.  I've... already been busy, as you may know."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "These shapes are incomprehensible, Ahrakas."
> 
> "....incomprehensible?  Oriana, incomprehensible came up in the journal a couple of times."
> 
> ...


Dural what exactly do the stories say about Cthulhu and this Azathoth?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dural what exactly do the stories say about Cthulhu and this Azathoth?


"It's been a while since I saw that book.  There's actually a few we will need to reference.  One moment."

Dural pulled out his communicator, and held it to his ear like a phone.

"Hey, Yannick, I need you to go into your library.  Find the books on the Dream Quest, the Witch House, and the treatises from an Essenceborn writer on the old entity Hsan..... look, I don't care if those are forbidden tomes!..... listen, tube rat, this order comes from the High Imperator!.... oh for the love of- THE KING IN YELLOW HIMSELF SHOWED UP AT THE IMPERIAL PALACE, HE CALLED ONE OF THE ARCHITECTS CTHULHU AND WE'RE TRYING TO SOLVE THIS MYSTERY BECAUSE PAVLIN NEARLY GOT HIJACKED!..... GOOD.  Call me back when you get them."

Dural put the communicator down.

"I think Yannick thought you were going down the same path as the last guy in your position."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's been a while since I saw that book.  There's actually a few we will need to reference.  One moment."
> 
> Dural pulled out his communicator, and held it to his ear like a phone.
> 
> ...


Well at least Lucifer is finally dead now. With this clone being dead and the Dragons shutting down his cloning gig we should be rid of him for good.
I find it strangely ironic he got turned into a sacrifice to Pavlin.
When we are done we should probably return this book to Zadkiel and his people.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well at least Lucifer is finally dead now. With this clone being dead and the Dragons shutting down his cloning gig we should be rid of him for good.
> I find it strangely ironic he got turned into a sacrifice to Pavlin.
> When we are done we should probably return this book to Zadkiel and his people.


"That.... truth be told, that was actually going to be my intention.  If we ever really need to reference it again, we can go back to them."

"This book being in the wrong person's hands nearly destroyed the Eternal Wheel."

"Ahrakas, there's a part of me that thinks anyone who studies either the celestial dragons or the Architects is bound to go insane.  First Mitzie's obsession with their destruction, then this thing with Lucifer... I'm seeing a trend here.  What should I do with the stuff Yannick finds?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... truth be told, that was actually going to be my intention.  If we ever really need to reference it again, we can go back to them."
> 
> "This book being in the wrong person's hands nearly destroyed the Eternal Wheel."
> 
> "Ahrakas, there's a part of me that thinks anyone who studies either the celestial dragons or the Architects is bound to go insane.  First Mitzie's obsession with their destruction, then this thing with Lucifer... I'm seeing a trend here.  What should I do with the stuff Yannick finds?"


Lets also add what happened to Aten last reality, if that wasnt a descent into madness I dont know what is. 
As for the books, we should see what their contents hold, if we find they might be dangerous I suggest we burn them. Some knowledge might not be meant for us to know.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets also add what happened to Aten last reality, if that wasnt a descent into madness I dont know what is.
> As for the books, we should see what their contents hold, if we find they might be dangerous I suggest we burn them. Some knowledge might not be meant for us to know.


"That's going to be an awkward conversation with Yannick.  He has... hoarder problems.  Maybe whichever of you kids is staying can-"

Dural's communicator beeped.

"Ah, just in time.  So what did you fi-.... you're not Yannick.  Hang on, I'm putting you on speaker."

Dural hit a button on the communicator.  A voice with no inflection responded.

"greetings dural.  you said the high imperator wanted to know about the books.  yannick refuses to read them and thought i was the safest bet."

"Hi Tyrim!"

"All five of us are here this time, Tyrim."

"Of course he'd send the robot to do this job.  Doesn't Yannick realize Tyrim can think?"

"oriana, you do realize i do memory backups twice a day, right?  it would be trivial to wipe the knowledge from my memory.  in fact he demanded i do a backup before this."

"Best we've got, I think."

"yes.  so, ahrakas, i have two story books here - dream quest of unknown kadath, and dreams in the witch-house - and several treatises by a well-known essenceborn author on the subject of seven grimoires owned by a being named hsan.  where do you want me to start?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's going to be an awkward conversation with Yannick.  He has... hoarder problems.  Maybe whichever of you kids is staying can-"
> 
> Dural's communicator beeped.
> 
> ...


Lets start with the Dream Quest of Unknown Kadath. On a side note do we know who wrote it and if they went insane?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets start with the Dream Quest of Unknown Kadath. On a side note do we know who wrote it and if they went insane?


_((Hoo boy, I know some people are going to think I mess up on both of the story books.  I know they're actual Lovecraft stories, I just picture each world having its own variation of the story - plus the usual issues with referencing Lovecraft.  I'll be posting these as summaries, not full-on literary work.))_

"hmmm.... the name on it suggests this was written by the tapirs of the eastlands.  author name of rangi katou.  you'll have to ask dural about his sanity.  anyways, he speaks of dreaming several times about a marvelous, paradise-like city.  the dream ends before he can descend the cliff from where he views the city.  so he takes some kind of dream drug to prolong it so he can fully explore the city."

"when he descends the cliff, two priests try to warn him not to go.  they go at length about the dangers of trying to reach the city, of the fact that two of the three who had been there and come back were fully insane.  they do not elaborate where the city is... they warn of a formless entity named azathoth and their messenger named d'endrrah.  still the author presses on."

"there are three realms he passes through before he gets anywhere near the city of kadath.  first is a forest, ruled by a species of multi-headed bee people named the v'spr.  apparently they're dream guards and notably savor the flesh of entities outside the dream world, but the dreamer knows how to negotiate with them, and they lead him through their land.  he even offered some wine to one and they told him a lot of things... apparently finding the city requires something regarding stone faces."

"following that lead brings him to some cliffside communities.  they had apparently negotiated with a race of multi-forearmed lizards named the sq'm'ta.  said lizards live primitively, and the dreamer has to pass several tests of strength before he can earn their trust.  he cheats on them, and the lizards know it and call him out on it, but they still lead him through.  apparently they didn't want to deal with him any more."

"the final of these realms was a wide tundra.  no, not a tundra... an ice cap.  the only sapient inhabitants being avian creatures with dozens of wings called the sp'lr'ns.  the dreamer cannot fly, so several have to carry him along - and he even falls into the icy water on a couple of occasions.  the avians of course try to dissuade him from going any further, but he is still adamant about doing it.  there are even a couple of tribes that attack his troop in here, but those aren't from trying to stop him - they were from starving tribes looking for a meal.  apparently the wild game was even less than usual this time."

"now he actually gets to kadath and-

"Time out a second, before talking about what actually happens in the city.  Isn't this writer just describing things from last reality?"

"What do you mean?"

"I know two of the three races that the dreamer encountered.  Both of them have surviving members in this reality and Ahrakas has personally met both.  I suspect the third is also from last reality."

"That's a question for Cosmos, whether those species are older than one reality.  Ahrakas, any questions from you before he discusses the city?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters all stared at each other.
> 
> "WELL."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I wanted you to experience true empathy not the twisted empathy 
The dawn dragons gave you”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... truth be told, that was actually going to be my intention.  If we ever really need to reference it again, we can go back to them."
> 
> "This book being in the wrong person's hands nearly destroyed the Eternal Wheel."
> 
> "Ahrakas, there's a part of me that thinks anyone who studies either the celestial dragons or the Architects is bound to go insane.  First Mitzie's obsession with their destruction, then this thing with Lucifer... I'm seeing a trend here.  What should I do with the stuff Yannick finds?"


Cosmos:”Uni please wake up you remind me so much of my father Infinity”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*Cosmos’s Sacred Eye glows a green so bright it was almost white*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos: "_UNIVERSE_ μην μου το κάνεις αυτό!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Hoo boy, I know some people are going to think I mess up on both of the story books.  I know they're actual Lovecraft stories, I just picture each world having its own variation of the story - plus the usual issues with referencing Lovecraft.  I'll be posting these as summaries, not full-on literary work.))_
> 
> "hmmm.... the name on it suggests this was written by the tapirs of the eastlands.  author name of rangi katou.  you'll have to ask dural about his sanity.  anyways, he speaks of dreaming several times about a marvelous, paradise-like city.  the dream ends before he can descend the cliff from where he views the city.  so he takes some kind of dream drug to prolong it so he can fully explore the city."
> 
> ...


That entity Azathoth keeps coming up. We should ask Zadkiels people what they know about it. You may continue.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*Cosmos started to get angry so angry in fact that the whole reality started shaking*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”WHO’S GENIUS IDEA WAS IT TO PUT A SPACE STATION RIGHT NEXT TO A FREAKING BLACK HOLE?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Uni please wake up you remind me so much of my father Infinity”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos’s Sacred Eye glows a green so bright it was almost white*





Universe said:


> Cosmos: "_UNIVERSE_ μην μου το κάνεις αυτό!





Universe said:


> *Cosmos started to get angry so angry in fact that the whole reality started shaking*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”WHO’S GENIUS IDEA WAS IT TO PUT A SPACE STATION RIGHT NEXT TO A FREAKING BLACK HOLE?!”


"The man who made that decision is long dead, Cosmos.  Has been dead for millennia.  Has been dead since last reality ended, in fact."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”WHO’S GENIUS IDEA WAS IT TO PUT A SPACE STATION RIGHT NEXT TO A FREAKING BLACK HOLE?!”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The man who made that decision is long dead, Cosmos.  Has been dead for millennia.  Has been dead since last reality ended, in fact."


_Harpocrates spoke up, _Yes, it was a whole complicated process that was involved. He thought it would look grand and imposing. It is a real pain for those who have to commute here.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That entity Azathoth keeps coming up. We should ask Zadkiels people what they know about it. You may continue.


"so, the dreamer makes it to kadath, to find the city only inhabited by what he describes as ghouls.  perhaps he means some kind of dark construct, made to look like living beings?  many varieties of them, in fact.  he finds the city partially sinking into some unknown abyss.  it... he goes into a lot of detail about the city being in shambles, other than some magnificent tower."

"he makes it to the tower... and apparently most of the gods who ran that city had gone.  there were two present - but the book only mentions the name of d'endrrah.  the other, it does not explain.  d'endrrah spoke at length to the wanderer.  this... this is a bit hard to follow, but there were no special names involved here.  d'endrrah insisted that all the gods had gone to where the wanderer had come from.  she tried to make a deal with the wanderer - send the gods back to this city and the traveler could have it all - but the wanderer simply ran.  ahrakas, no offense, but the way this guy writes the story is making my circuits hurt.  i'm not digging into more detail on this"

"We're not going to get anything out of the Kadath story.  It's just a story about someone traveling far and wide to Fujin's palace in the last days of reality.  Baffles me that someone from this reality knows that much though."

"Now that you mention that, Oriana, someone stole a flawless piece of red coral from our workshop a few days before the rebellion began.  Raiden was so angry about it.  We didn't recover it then and I don't think we ever found out who-"

"If I know anything about last world's thieves, it was probably Sosruko."

"Think he's still around?"

"Unlikely.  He's kind of a highest-bidder thief.  Lucifer would have executed him pretty quickly for loyalty issues."

"can i go to something else now?"

"Your call, Ahrakas.  Witch-House, or the treatises about Hsan's grimoires?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "so, the dreamer makes it to kadath, to find the city only inhabited by what he describes as ghouls.  perhaps he means some kind of dark construct, made to look like living beings?  many varieties of them, in fact.  he finds the city partially sinking into some unknown abyss.  it... he goes into a lot of detail about the city being in shambles, other than some magnificent tower."
> 
> "he makes it to the tower... and apparently most of the gods who ran that city had gone.  there were two present - but the book only mentions the name of d'endrrah.  the other, it does not explain.  d'endrrah spoke at length to the wanderer.  this... this is a bit hard to follow, but there were no special names involved here.  d'endrrah insisted that all the gods had gone to where the wanderer had come from.  she tried to make a deal with the wanderer - send the gods back to this city and the traveler could have it all - but the wanderer simply ran.  ahrakas, no offense, but the way this guy writes the story is making my circuits hurt.  i'm not digging into more detail on this"
> 
> ...


Lets check out Hsans grimoires. Do we know if this guy is still alive or if hes went crazy?


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The man who made that decision is long dead, Cosmos.  Has been dead for millennia.  Has been dead since last reality ended, in fact."


*Cosmos started to glow green*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Harpocrates spoke up, _Yes, it was a whole complicated process that was involved. He thought it would look grand and imposing. It is a real pain for those who have to commute here.


*Cosmos was about to go nuclear* Eternity:”HIT THE DIRT”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos was about to go nuclear* Eternity:”HIT THE DIRT”


_Harpocrates dived under a table._


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Harpocrates dived under a table._


*Cosmos went god mode*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”UNIVERSE!!!!!!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Eternity:”Ok I have to calm him down”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets check out Hsans grimoires. Do we know if this guy is still alive or if hes went crazy?





Universe said:


> *Cosmos started to glow green*





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was about to go nuclear* Eternity:”HIT THE DIRT”


Dural dove for cover.

The Architects?  Oriana and Fabiana put up a barrier around themselves and Ahrakas.

"Give us a moment, Ahrakas, Tyrim.  Raging dragon here."

Aeternus put up barriers in front of the other dragons.

Oliver, ducking behind the barriers, put his energy through the floor of the station and let it lead to Universe.  Were there any vital signs from the god of truth?


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural dove for cover.
> 
> The Architects?  Oriana and Fabiana put up a barrier around themselves and Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


*I had a low pulse*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”RAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I had a low pulse*


"Cosmos.... I can feel it by reaching my energy along the floor... he has a pulse... he survived his encounter...."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos.... I can feel it by reaching my energy along the floor... he has a pulse... he survived his encounter...."


*Cosmos went super reality dragon* Cosmos:”What is happening to me?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Eternity:”I didn’t know you could do that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos went super reality dragon* Cosmos:”What is happening to me?”





Universe said:


> Eternity:”I didn’t know you could do that”


"Eternity... have you seen that... in us celestials before....?  It is a very... familiar scenario....."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Eternity... have you seen that... in us celestials before....?  It is a very... familiar scenario....."


Eternity:”I’ve never seen him do that before”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*I let out a low groan my head was bleeding golden blood from hitting my head on the platform on the way towards the black hole* “uhhhhhh what happened where am I?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”I’ve never seen him do that before”


"Universe has had that exact kind of power surge on multiple occasions.  He... has had difficulty controlling some of them without outside assistance."


Universe said:


> *I let out a low groan my head was bleeding golden blood from hitting my head on the platform on the way towards the black hole* “uhhhhhh what happened where am I?”


"Universe!  You're alive!  Listen, you fell off the space station and nearly got drawn into a black hole.  I spotted you and called for Cosmos to get you out, but...."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*My eyes were refusing to open*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe has had that exact kind of power surge on multiple occasions.  He... has had difficulty controlling some of them without outside assistance."
> 
> "Universe!  You're alive!  Listen, you fell off the space station and nearly got drawn into a black hole.  I spotted you and called for Cosmos to get you out, but...."


“Uhhhh ow that hurts I can’t see why can’t I see”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*Eternity runs over to me* Eternity:”I don’t think he’s met me yet but I’m good with healing magic I’m not as powerful  as my brother but I’m stronger than you are”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”He’s Alive?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Eternity runs over to me* Eternity:”I don’t think he’s met me yet but I’m good with healing magic I’m not as powerful  as my brother but I’m stronger than you are”


"Considering how long it took for Cosmos to heal me from a similarly dangerous episode, I highly doubt that last comment.  But you know the physiology better.  Go for it."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Considering how long it took for Cosmos to heal me from a similarly dangerous episode, I highly doubt that last comment.  But you know the physiology better.  Go for it."


*I feel a hand on my head* “AHHHH ow!” *I was panting heavily*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Eternity:”why is he acting this way”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*I couldn’t see anything because my eyes were closed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”why is he acting this way”


"Who, Cosmos or Universe?"

"Cosmos was in grief."

"Universe... I remember him having control issues when he was way younger, he has had persistent issues, he nearly got turned into one of the Nine thanks to his own burgeoning power, I think his mind and body are struggling to contain his abilities and he's losing out on judgement that way."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Who, Cosmos or Universe?"
> 
> "Cosmos was in grief."
> 
> "Universe... I remember him having control issues when he was way younger, he has had persistent issues, he nearly got turned into one of the Nine thanks to his own burgeoning power, I think his mind and body are struggling to contain his abilities and he's losing out on judgement that way."


Eternity:”Universe.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”Universe.”


"Yeah, he's tripping over new powers every six seconds, it seems."

"Doesn't leave a lot of room to focus on what's going on around him."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, he's tripping over new powers every six seconds, it seems."
> 
> "Doesn't leave a lot of room to focus on what's going on around him."


*I groaned and they see that I’m scared and bleeding*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned and they see that I’m scared and bleeding*


"Frost, Oliver, can you two tend to Universe?  We still have to continue things with the High Imperator and Ahrakas."

"On it."

Aeternus let down the barriers surrounding the dragons.  Frost got to sealing the bleeding with her ice abilities, Oliver got to soothing Universe's mind with his magic like he had once before.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Frost, Oliver, can you two tend to Universe?  We still have to continue things with the High Imperator and Ahrakas."
> 
> "On it."
> 
> Aeternus let down the barriers surrounding the dragons.  Frost got to sealing the bleeding with her ice abilities, Oliver got to soothing Universe's mind with his magic like he had once before.


“Oliver? Where are you?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oliver? Where are you?”


"Seated about a few inches from your cranium, actually.  Cosmos went ballistic after Frost pulled you from the black hole."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Dural crawled out from cover.

"Okay, I think things are going to calm down.  let's resume.  Tyrim, we want to know about the treatises."

"treatises on hsan's seven cryptical grimoires.  written by an essenceborn, a fire rat by the name of masahiko."

"Masahiko has been in and out of asylums, so I think it's safe to say his sanity is questionable."

"these aren't the original grimoires, just essays written by someone who was exposed to them.  he only knew bits and pieces of the works within.  and while this all allegedly comes from personally meeting hsan, he has never said what became of the guy."

"Just proceed, Tyrim."

"the treatises indicate that there are seven grimoires written by this hsan guy.  origins, creation, manipulation, stability, decay, rebirth, and cessation.  a lot of the language is incomprehensible, even to the essenceborn.  it looks like from reading this that masahiko only got to see three volumes - origins, stability, and decay."

"How much of it can you actually establish, Tyrim?"

"that's the problem.  masahiko writes about the origins grimoire competently to a certain point, but the stability and decay ones are unreadable from a linguistics perspective."

"Give us what you got on origins."

"it looks like he explains that there are multiple multiverses.  he details quite a few of them, the names are unreadable on the vast majority but it looks like all the multiverses follow the same structure.  overbeing that willingly chains their power to them, designated heralds meant to keep the overbeing sustained, said heralds get to do what they want and generally end up creating devoted cults.  there is also a trend of those cults trying to trap the heralds so they may cause problems for the overbeing.  there's also something here about what happens when energy is siphoned off of the overbeing - if too much energy is taken from the overbeing, their binding will automatically undo and the overbeing will reabsorb everything in that multiverse... at which point they will start over.  it's the job of the heralds to make sure that the overbeing is well-maintained in its confinement so that an unbinding does not happen."

"Anything about what happens if an overbeing is slain, such as by a herald?"

"he didn't write anything about that, no."

"What about specific multiverses?"

"he details a few of them, yes.  apparently, all of the overbeings can be considered siblings, despite having no father.  he says nothing of the forms of the overbeings, but he has notes on a multiverse of high energy and one of deep energy."

"Go on...."

"the realm of high energy has always been populated by beings with smooth, no-nonsense forms.  there is an obsession with control from the beings of that realm.  there are dozens of heralds in that realm, which is the norm.  one of their heralds has a 'cult', per se, that is the only one devoted to forgiveness and mercy in that reality.  his name... masahiko crossed it out several times.  first he wrote cosmos, then he wrote infinity, then cosmos, then infinity again.  eventually he just wrote question marks.  i get the impression from these notes that the realm of high energy puts all its effort into making itself understood by all other multiverses.  hsan speculated they'd be the weakest heralds in a fight, by a long shot."

"And the realm of deep energy?"

"populated by beings whose forms can deteriorate.  the ideal forms involve lots of tentacles.  the heralds' names... there are five, apparently the lowest quantity of heralds in all multiverses.  cthulhu, cthugha, tindalos, d'endrrah, ithaqua.  there are comments that these heralds wield an inordinate amount of power by herald standards, with a serious and oddly specific claim that they wield exponentially more power than the heralds of the realm of high energy.  but the treatise also paints them as completely unhinged, almost too powerful for even their own eldritch minds to handle.  they are more reliant on their cults than the heralds of other multiverses.  several of the cults understand mercy, but the only one that even attempts to comprehend love and empathy is cthulhu's cult, the thalassic dragons, or 'deep ones'.  hsan apparently also made a claim that the dawn dragon cult - one that sprang up independent of the heralds - is one of the few that can threaten another multiverse's heralds outright, and even completely killed a herald from the realm of high energy."

"So what happened next?"

"the last note here... is that he was going to ask hsan to give him an experience of the nature of the realm of high energy.  there are no more coherent statements."

"Verdict, Ahrakas?  I think Hsan is a person of mass destruction just by existing.  The story books are probably fine... but I have my doubts about the treatises being allowed to exist."

"If we run into Hsan, I want to see the creation chapter.  I wonder if it's possible to put our energy into a few more heralds so we can have something resembling order."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Seated about a few inches from your cranium, actually.  Cosmos went ballistic after Frost pulled you from the black hole."


“Why can’t I see?” *I couldn’t move either the black hole had drained a lot of my energy*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”Father”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural crawled out from cover.
> 
> "Okay, I think things are going to calm down.  let's resume.  Tyrim, we want to know about the treatises."
> 
> ...


Yes, they may need to be destroyed if we find them. If we find this Hsan alive we should attempt to speak to him before deciding weather or not we need to eliminate him. 
Tyrim you say that the rest of the books are nonsense. Can you attempt do describe what are in them? They may be insane ramblings but perhaps we may be able to glean something from them.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*Cosmos had calmed down at this point*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*I still couldn’t see or move* “so so scared and now I’m cold”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos had calmed down at this point*





Universe said:


> *I still couldn’t see or move*


"Cosmos.... I recognize the state he's in.  I was in this exact state not too long ago.  So... here's the question.  If his energy got sucked into a black hole.... how do we get it back?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos.... I recognize the state he's in.  I was in this exact state not too long ago.  So... here's the question.  If his energy got sucked into a black hole.... how do we get it back?"


Cosmos:”I’ll reverse the gravitational pull of the black hole then when you see his energy Oliver turn it into pizza”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*My body was shivering*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”Ready?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’ll reverse the gravitational pull of the black hole then when you see his energy Oliver turn it into pizza”





Universe said:


> *My body was shivering*


"Alright, begin when you're ready."

Oliver readied himself to capture and transform the energy.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, begin when you're ready."
> 
> Oliver readied himself to capture and transform the energy.


Cosmos:”1 2 3!” *He reverses the black hole’s gravitational pull*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

“Everything’s so dark.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, they may need to be destroyed if we find them. If we find this Hsan alive we should attempt to speak to him before deciding weather or not we need to eliminate him.
> Tyrim you say that the rest of the books are nonsense. Can you attempt do describe what are in them? They may be insane ramblings but perhaps we may be able to glean something from them.


"i'm going to see what i can do."

There was a pause on the other side of the line.

"i think i'm starting to suffer fragmentation errors analyzing them.  stability talked about the ways the heralds keep their multiverses and overbeings well-maintained.  the only coherent thought i got was that only heralds, beings up to two generations down, and beings that all the heralds of a realm designate as a champion have the ability to do the job."

"So, again, there is a way to create more beings to seal the holes in reality."

"the decay chapter... it was about what happens to a realm when the heralds are not doing their job.  again, only one thought i can get out of this, and that's the fact that the overbeing will attempt to deteriorate their prison on their own."

".....oh dear."

"So, even if we break our bonds, we are still supposed to be saving reality.  I... guess we're on the good guys side no matter what?"

"i'm feeling the effects of memory corruption.  may i go now?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*My energy flew out of the black hole*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "i'm going to see what i can do."
> 
> There was a pause on the other side of the line.
> 
> ...


Yes you may move on to the last book now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”1 2 3!” *He reverses the black hole’s gravitational pull*





Universe said:


> “Everything’s so dark.”





Universe said:


> *My energy flew out of the black hole*


"We almost have it, Universe."

Oliver stood up.  As the energy began to emerge from the black hole, Oliver grabbed at it and drew it in.

It coalesced.  Slowly.  Into a... circular form?  Oliver lifted it carefully.  It expanded, forming a crust.  As more energy emerged, sauce formed.  Then cheese.  Oliver attempted to imagine more toppings.  Was Universe more of a supreme type?  Meat lover's?  Or maybe he just stuck with the classic pepperoni?  Or... maybe pepperoni and mushroom, like something he'd seen out of a show once?

Regardless, Oliver eventually held a finished and ready pizza in his hands.  He waved a slice under Universe's nose, hoping the dragon could at least open his mouth.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We almost have it, Universe."
> 
> Oliver stood up.  As the energy began to emerge from the black hole, Oliver grabbed at it and drew it in.
> 
> ...


*my mouth opened slightly Cosmos changes the black hole’s gravitational pull back to normal and helps me eat the pizza*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *my mouth opened slightly*


Aaaaaand Universe promptly got a mouthful of pizza slice.  Oliver didn't try to cram the whole slice in his mouth at once, but he'd probably try to make Universe chew the pizza if it turned out he lacked energy that much.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aaaaaand Universe promptly got a mouthful of pizza slice.  Oliver didn't try to cram the whole slice in his mouth at once, but he'd probably try to make Universe chew the pizza if it turned out he lacked energy that much.


*I couldn’t move my jaw*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*Cosmos felt so sorry for me* Cosmos:”I haven’t been there for you grandson”


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

*Cosmos makes the black hole go back to normal then comes over*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”what’s wrong?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes you may move on to the last book now.


"this one is actually only a few centuries old.  written by one of the zambrano family.  not valentin, not simon.... looks like their great-great-grand uncle waldek.  he rented a cursed apartment previously owned by a siren.  i think by siren he means chorus user, but that is not possible - the first chorus user was ivan quincy lowe the first, but this book is two centuries older than him.  this is like, only a decade after the apocalypse."

"anyway, he rents an apartment owned by someone with at-the-time weird magic.  the apartment had geometry that does not make sense in this reality.  possible realm travel.  he has dreams of traveling foreign realms, impossible to describe the colors and sounds.  disappearing entities. spheroid bubbles.  he regularly encounters a dolphin, apparently the previous owner of the apartment, as well as a floating fish with a pronghorn's head.  he also winds up in an alien city of serpents and a giant moon.  he brings back a statue from the place... of five snakes.  one of them kind of reminds me of kurt."

"Interesting... that would have been about sixty realities ago, Cosmos confirmed our forms from that era.  Go on."

"he remembers unusual dreams about a 'book of azathoth' penned by a reality dragon named yog-sothoth.  lots of sphere patterns.  he remembers being taken to see a formless mass, presumingly the 'azathoth' in question.  he claimed azathoth forced him to kidnap a rat child.  apparently, it was no dream.  he dreams shortly thereafter of the dolphin and the floating fish sacrificing the rat child.  he kills the dolphin, but the fish escapes.  the last chapter is penned by another person in the apartment, who claims to have seen the floating fish burst out of waldek's chest."

"All of our history books write that off as a sign that the Webbed One had psychic powers.  I... this raises so many questions."

"okay, there are definitely serious errors in my memory banks now.  i'm going to have to stop and have this cleared before i malfunction."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos felt so sorry for me* Cosmos:”I haven’t been there for you grandson”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos makes the black hole go back to normal then comes over*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”what’s wrong?”


"He's even weaker now than Frost was when we found her.... one of us has to help him chew."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He's even weaker now than Frost was when we found her.... one of us has to help him chew."


*Cosmos helps me chew the pizza slice* Cosmos:”Uni it’s me it’s your grandfather”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "this one is actually only a few centuries old.  written by one of the zambrano family.  not valentin, not simon.... looks like their great-great-grand uncle waldek.  he rented a cursed apartment previously owned by a siren.  i think by siren he means chorus user, but that is not possible - the first chorus user was ivan quincy lowe the first, but this book is two centuries older than him.  this is like, only a decade after the apocalypse."
> 
> "anyway, he rents an apartment owned by someone with at-the-time weird magic.  the apartment had geometry that does not make sense in this reality.  possible realm travel.  he has dreams of traveling foreign realms, impossible to describe the colors and sounds.  disappearing entities. spheroid bubbles.  he regularly encounters a dolphin, apparently the previous owner of the apartment, as well as a floating fish with a pronghorn's head.  he also winds up in an alien city of serpents and a giant moon.  he brings back a statue from the place... of five snakes.  one of them kind of reminds me of kurt."
> 
> ...


Well that got dark fast.
Again Azathoth appears, I guess it would be a good idea to assume Azathoth is whats at the center of the Eternal Wheel.
Is that apartment still standing?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well that got dark fast.
> Again Azathoth appears, I guess it would be a good idea to assume Azathoth is whats at the center of the Eternal Wheel.
> Is that apartment still standing?


"I can say with confidence that it's not.  In fact, I believe it was demolished very shortly after the incident.  I think it was assumed that the Webbed One had a hold on the apartment, because historical records show Waldek wasn't the first non-mage to die in there.  The weird geometry was never reported until then, though."

"Part of me wants to know about this Yog-Sothoth guy and whether he was ever a champion any of us picked."


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I can say with confidence that it's not.  In fact, I believe it was demolished very shortly after the incident.  I think it was assumed that the Webbed One had a hold on the apartment, because historical records show Waldek wasn't the first one to die in there.  The weird geometry was never reported until then, though."
> 
> "Part of me wants to know about this Yog-Sothoth guy and whether he was ever a champion any of us picked."


Cosmos:”That name I feel like I know that name what did he look like”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I can say with confidence that it's not.  In fact, I believe it was demolished very shortly after the incident.  I think it was assumed that the Webbed One had a hold on the apartment, because historical records show Waldek wasn't the first non-mage to die in there.  The weird geometry was never reported until then, though."
> 
> "Part of me wants to know about this Yog-Sothoth guy and whether he was ever a champion any of us picked."


Well that lead is a bust. Is Masahiko still alive at least? Maybe he might know something more about Azathoth and Yog Sothoth.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well that lead is a bust. Is Masahiko still alive at least? Maybe he might know something more about Azathoth and Yog Sothoth.


Cosmos:”I feel like I know that name Yog Sothoth”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”That name I feel like I know that name what did he look like”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I feel like I know that name Yog Sothoth”


"I don't remem-"

"Hold on.... that name... I think I encountered him during the fourth reality.  I know the encounter involved a lot of spherical objects, but I don't remember any more than that."

"You make him sound like an ancient sports god."

"Think billiards with solar systems and stars.  He was a complete psychopath then.... given I don't remember any incidents since that reality, I think he might have calmed down."

"He most certainly has.  He's been at Fomalhaut more than a few times at the end of a reality, and maybe once or twice during a cycle.  I'd hesitate to rely on that lead too soon."


Baron Tredegar said:


> Well that lead is a bust. Is Masahiko still alive at least? Maybe he might know something more about Azathoth and Yog Sothoth.


"He last checked into Twinpeak Asylum.  It's actually near our police station.  He's been there... a month?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't remem-"
> 
> "Hold on.... that name... I think I encountered him during the fourth reality.  I know the encounter involved a lot of spherical objects, but I don't remember any more than that."
> 
> ...


*I was starting to be able to open my eyes*


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't remem-"
> 
> "Hold on.... that name... I think I encountered him during the fourth reality.  I know the encounter involved a lot of spherical objects, but I don't remember any more than that."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Ok I was thinking about the wrong dragon”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't remem-"
> 
> "Hold on.... that name... I think I encountered him during the fourth reality.  I know the encounter involved a lot of spherical objects, but I don't remember any more than that."
> 
> ...


I guess we should go over there once we are done here. He seems to be our only lead so far. After everything you guys might want to take a nap or rest.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess we should go over there once we are done here. He seems to be our only lead so far. After everything you guys might want to take a nap or rest.


"Only a short one.  I still have to deal with finishing my ascension on Zosma.  We didn't get to light the effigy yet."

"Raiden is going to want to know what happened here."

"No offense, Ahrakas, but Masahiko can wait.  I think it's imperative Cooper, Oriana, and I ascend to our thrones first.  Then once we all have them, we can all reconvene and continue the search for our answers."

"I am to be last on that, Ahrakas, given my throne's going to be the world where Masahiko is.  I'll call you all at that point.  I still think we should rest our minds a while."

"Harpocrates, have the list ready when we wake up, please."

The otters didn't bother seeking out proper beds this time.  They simply all curled up to rest - in an arrangement resembling a clutch of dragons - right near the ritual room door.


Dural pulled up his communicator again.

"Fiona, I'll be heading back soon.  Can you check up on Twinpeak Asylum and make sure Masahiko stays a while longer?  Thanks."

He put the communicator down.

"Okay, so Hayagriva only told me some things about this place.  Ahrakas, what should I know regarding this palace?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

*I was slowly opening my eyes* “Oliver?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

“What happened?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

*I was confused*


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

“What happened? Where’s Grandpa?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was slowly opening my eyes* “Oliver?”





Universe said:


> “What happened?”





Universe said:


> *I was confused*





Universe said:


> “What happened? Where’s Grandpa?”


"He's still here.  Having a conversation with the Architects about a reality dragon whose name came up in a book."


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He's still here.  Having a conversation with the Architects about a reality dragon whose name came up in a book."


“Ohhhh my body hurts how did you?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

*I needed more of my energy but I was recovering pretty quickly*


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

*Cosmos comes over*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ohhhh my body hurts how did you?”


"Well, Cosmos was the one who actually got the energy out of the black hole.... as for how I knew to get you to take in the energy again?  The favorite food thing I knew how to do, Cerebrus once explained what foods were best to me and Cosmos reminded me of yours."


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, Cosmos was the one who actually got the energy out of the black hole.... as for how I knew to get you to take in the energy again?  The favorite food thing I knew how to do, Cerebrus once explained what foods were best to me and Cosmos reminded me of yours."


“I’m scared! I’m so weak I-I ohhhhh feeling lightheaded again”


----------



## Universe (Aug 15, 2022)

*Cosmos looks like he was about to lose it again but calms down*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Only a short one.  I still have to deal with finishing my ascension on Zosma.  We didn't get to light the effigy yet."
> 
> "Raiden is going to want to know what happened here."
> 
> ...


_As Ahrakas and Dural discussed details about the palace the otters slept, and as they slept they dreamed.


Spoiler: Pavlins Dream



 Astigian looked down the mountain. A snowstorm was raging and the Rythulian Wayfarer he was observing was on the brink of death. He had helped this Wayfarer before at the ruins of the Ancient City, and showed him the story of how their civilization had destroyed itself in a war over resources. Him and his fellow Sages had watched and guided this pilgrim throughout his Journey to the mountain and Paradise. Now the Wayfarers steps slowed and he collapsed on the side of the mountain. Astigian and his fellow Sages used their white cloth robes to float down to where the Wayfarer lay. For a moment they all stood there, their identical white robes made it impossible to tell them apart. He looked and Tharsos nodded his head towards him. Astigian knelt down and shared his healing aura with the Wayfarer. The pilgrim floated up and together they departed up the mountain to Paradise 


_


Spoiler: Coopers Dreams



_You had a disturbing dream. You can only recall one part. A tall figure with a golden mask led you among the dead as through a wedding celebration. You heard many voices, but no lips moved. You strained to breathe, but your chest didn't move. The tall figure spoke with each figure as he passed among them, laughing and joking, as if they were alive, but they made no reply. You tried to cry out, but without breath, your tongue fluttered in vain._





Spoiler: Orianas Dreams



_Renenutet laid coiled around the effigy of the World Tree, she knew that her time was short. Her and her fellow Elder Naga had just completed the ritual to end this reality. While there was still time she had retreated back to her home and her home city. The people here didnt worship her as a goddess but instead revered her as a great seeress. She slithered out to the balcony of her home and looked down at her people. They were celebrating and engaging in festivities to celebrate the coming of the new reality. In the city square she could see young couples engaging in courtship dances and hissing laughter filled the air. She looked up and could see the stars in the night sky going dark. She flicked her tongue out and could tell that everything was good. This reality was one of the best they had ever lived in. 
And with that thought a wave of oblivion rolled over the planet, and all was nothing.   _





Spoiler: Fabianas Dream



_Fujin was staring at the new Vigilant recruit. He arrived shortly after her and her siblings had arrived and was around their same age. She had to admit he was really, really hot. She was scared to approach him, her social skills were really bad after being raised in isolation with only her siblings to keep her company. She sighed and went back to her sketchbooks and began drawing exotic peoples and places. _
Those drawings look really nice.
_Fujin looked up and was shocked to see the new recruit Raiden standing above her_. _She struggled with what to say next as she felt like her three hearts were racing._
Thanks.
I draw too do you want to take a look at my sketches?
_He pulled out a sketchbook filled with amazing artwork._
I would love to, would you like to draw together?
I would be honored to draw with you. 





Spoiler: Kurts Dreams



 They come, the twelve Dragon tribes, they come sailing on ships of starlight. My hounds shall tear upon their vessels and drag them to the maws of Azathoth. They think the are greater than us? We were born of that which was never born and shall never die. Their weapons are useless to capture a Great Old One.

Even after millions of years they still persist in their attempt to capture us. They show resilience unlike any other mortals we have encountered. But I have sown the seeds of my worship throughout their ranks. In secret some bow to me alone.

It seems now billions of years later it seems that they are making some progress, it will not help them in the long run though. They do not understand what they deal with.
A trillion years of continuous assault and they finally were able to capture me and my kin. I feel as if they will try to force us into a mortal shell and attempt to impose their mortal values upon us. They do not know that this has happened an infinite amount of times, and an infinite amount of times we have broken free. Even now their ranks are filled with those who worship their true masters.

I am going to quite enjoy this coming mortal experience. And I am going to especially enjoy seeing their despair once we are free.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As Ahrakas and Dural discussed details about the palace the otters slept, and as they slept they dreamed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pavlins Dream
> ...


It seemed that after all he had been through, Pavlin could finally enjoy a moment of peace.  A positive moment in all his realities, where he could just be a healer.  The fact that this only came after a moment of sacrificing mortals would prove to be a bit unsettling, but for now, he simply let this dream take its course.  The fire demanded fuel, and the fire gave life in exchange.  Perhaps, in the fact that his own peace only came after such sacrifice, he had gotten an inkling of his original morals.

Oriana now understood why the snake reality was one that got captured in stories.  She and her fellows had done a good job that time.  Perhaps not being seen as a goddess was for the best.

Fabiana, having forgotten over the ages why Raiden was so close to her, finally had some inkling.  Common interests.  She would have to spend much time with him.  Though... something gnawed at the back of her mind.  Would she still have the same interests when she was free of her mortality?  She'd have to have a serious talk with Raiden once the palace business was over.

Kurt, on witnessing a piece of his original life, had a couple of dooming realizations.  First... he really was meant to be combative.  The pain he felt at all the fighting?  The very issue that caused him to create the Convergence?  That was little more than mortal values binding him.  Speaking of the Convergence... the second realization he had, was that even this was doomed to fail.  Even with the warning he had given Tzeentch.  He would have to try, of course - mortals could only fathom so much.  Third... Cosmos' ideas of empathy could only buy him and his siblings a few more eons, at best.  He had recognized the attitudes of the twelve Dragon Tribes in him.  They had acted like they owned the place, just like the celestial and reality dragons were doing.    Yet it took a trillion years of combined effort to capture the five of them in the first place.  There simply was no superior being to the five of them.

Cooper tossed and turned in his sleep.  It was almost merciful that he could only grasp this part of it.





Pavlin, Oriana, and Fabiana woke up refreshed.

"Ahrakas, once you and Dural finish up... it'll be time for us to work on our thrones.  I at first had an inkling that we'd have someone important come back to us... but it seems they are still not ready."


Cooper was not well rested at all.  His mutterings aired in Ahrakas' direction.

"...a tall man in a gold mask... ...the voices of the dead...  all around me... and myself... incapable of calling for help... is this a sign of things to come?"


Kurt woke a little troubled but still better off than Cooper.

"Well.... the whole dog thing makes sense now.  It seems I really am associated with hounds after all."

He looked to Cosmos.

"Cosmos... it was twelve tribes of dragons that captured us.  It took them a combined trillion years.  And it seems that even when they succeeded, we still sowed the seeds of our original worship."

"We've done this cycle endlessly.  They keep trying to siphon off of Azathoth.  Off of our father.  In that dream, I... I found myself _enjoying_ having my hounds drag them to him.  Wait.... I can _say _the name Azathoth _and know who he is_?"

Kurt suddenly stressed out.  The binding really _had_ been getting loose.

"Pavlin's pursuit of thrones is critical, a step of the ritual to safely free us.  I... this is going to be nearly impossible for you to accept, but your attempt to bring us true empathy isn't going to buy us much more time before we fully revert.  Maybe another eon or two, tops.  We've done this song and dance infinite upon infinite amounts of times, more than the reality dragons can even pretend to fathom.  From your angle, it is our time to be the villains again."

"It is still best for all involved if we see you try to break the cycle."

"Tell me more of your lineage.  With the whole 'multiple multiverses' thing, I wish to know if perhaps Infinity is a herald of another multiverse, born of a being that wasn't itself born and that won't ever die, with upkeep duties that require him to maintain that being.  You say you and Solaris can rewrite reality, that would mean you're extremely close to one of the overbeings.  And you say Infinity is busy in another multiverse, that'd rule out him being one of the overbeings outright because if he were then he'd have no room to be unbound.  Think carefully on this, Cosmos.  It is quite literally your only chance at getting us to reform."

"If Infinity is not a herald... you have zero chance of getting your empathy to stick.  Even then you only have a slim chance."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It seemed that after all he had been through, Pavlin could finally enjoy a moment of peace.  A positive moment in all his realities, where he could just be a healer.  The fact that this only came after a moment of sacrificing mortals would prove to be a bit unsettling, but for now, he simply let this dream take its course.  The fire demanded fuel, and the fire gave life in exchange.  Perhaps, in the fact that his own peace only came after such sacrifice, he had gotten an inkling of his original morals.
> 
> Oriana now understood why the snake reality was one that got captured in stories.  She and her fellows had done a good job that time.  Perhaps not being seen as a goddess was for the best.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Infinity is my father I honestly don’t know”


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Cosmos:”I can hear my Uncle calling for me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Infinity is my father I honestly don’t know”


"That is a question we will leave up in the air, then."

Kurt sighed.

"Every binding before this has fallen to dust eventually.  Every being who put it there, acts like they're superior to us.  Every being, without fail, falls into utter despair when we break free.  When we break our binding and you put the Sacred Eye on us, you and your progeny are to do everything in your power to defy that.  Do not simply wait for oblivion to come."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can hear my Uncle calling for me”


"Go to him, then.  One of us will keep an eye on Universe."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That is a question we will leave up in the air, then."
> 
> Kurt sighed.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos went straight to the center of the eternal wheel*


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

*I was confused* “where’s Grandpa?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

*I was able to move a bit*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It seemed that after all he had been through, Pavlin could finally enjoy a moment of peace.  A positive moment in all his realities, where he could just be a healer.  The fact that this only came after a moment of sacrificing mortals would prove to be a bit unsettling, but for now, he simply let this dream take its course.  The fire demanded fuel, and the fire gave life in exchange.  Perhaps, in the fact that his own peace only came after such sacrifice, he had gotten an inkling of his original morals.
> 
> Oriana now understood why the snake reality was one that got captured in stories.  She and her fellows had done a good job that time.  Perhaps not being seen as a goddess was for the best.
> 
> ...


_While most people were focused on Kurts existential crisis Ahrakas walked over to Cooper. _Are you doing ok? You seem to be very distressed.


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _While most people were focused on Kurts existential crisis Ahrakas walked over to Cooper. _Are you doing ok? You seem to be very distressed.


*I had eaten the whole pizza and was weakly trying to stand up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _While most people were focused on Kurts existential crisis Ahrakas walked over to Cooper. _Are you doing ok? You seem to be very distressed.


"If it had been a dream of my original self like Kurt had, I'd be fine.  No, mine was a lot more disturbing.  There was a tall figure with a gold mask leading me among the dead.  The dead spoke without their mouths moving.  I couldn't breathe or scream.  The masked man spoke to the figures without getting replies.  I... remember nothing else of the dream."

Cooper shuddered.

"I worry it's a possible impediment to our collective freedom coming."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If it had been a dream of my original self like Kurt had, I'd be fine.  No, mine was a lot more disturbing.  There was a tall figure with a gold mask leading me among the dead.  The dead spoke without their mouths moving.  I couldn't breathe or scream.  The masked man spoke to the figures without getting replies.  I... remember nothing else of the dream."
> 
> Cooper shuddered.
> 
> "I worry it's a possible impediment to our collective freedom coming."


“Whoa” *I almost fell off the platform again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Whoa” *I almost fell off the platform again*


"Sit still!  Cosmos is off to try and retrieve the rest of your energy!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sit still!  Cosmos is off to try and retrieve the rest of your energy!"


“Huh?” *I needed some rest*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh?” *I needed some rest*


"That black hole took a lot out of you.  I don't know how much Cosmos got when he pulled the first batch, but you're still kind of weak right now."


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That black hole took a lot out of you.  I don't know how much Cosmos got when he pulled the first batch, but you're still kind of weak right now."


“Owwwwww!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If it had been a dream of my original self like Kurt had, I'd be fine.  No, mine was a lot more disturbing.  There was a tall figure with a gold mask leading me among the dead.  The dead spoke without their mouths moving.  I couldn't breathe or scream.  The masked man spoke to the figures without getting replies.  I... remember nothing else of the dream."
> 
> Cooper shuddered.
> 
> "I worry it's a possible impediment to our collective freedom coming."


Well that sounds quite concerning. Let me know if you have any more dreams like this or if anything strange happens that you think might be related to this dream.


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

*I then had a dream about my grandfather talking to a being that looked familiar* Cosmos:”He lost most of his energy to a black hole I tried to get it out but Yes Uncle I understand I’ll have to use my anger but I don’t what I have to channel my anger”


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

*I then awoke screaming*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well that sounds quite concerning. Let me know if you have any more dreams like this or if anything strange happens that you think might be related to this dream.


"I'll... I'll try to do what I can."



Universe said:


> *I then awoke screaming*


"Hopefully I don't wake up screaming like Universe just did.  Something the matter?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll... I'll try to do what I can."
> 
> 
> "Hopefully I don't wake up screaming like Universe just did.  Something the matter?"


“I don’t know what I just witnessed”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know what I just witnessed”


"Not a thing you can identify about it at all?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not a thing you can identify about it at all?"


“Grandfather was talking to Eubrus about me and my energy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Grandfather was talking to Eubrus about me and my energy”


"Okay, Cosmos DEFINITELY has to either be a herald, or be one step down from them at most."

"What do you mean?"

"I can't place this for certain, but I'm suspecting _we've_ spoken to Azathoth before.  Probably when we're not bound by mortal whims.  I'm fairly positive only a herald or someone really close to one can do that."

"You sure about that?"

"Well we're going to find out during this reality, aren't we?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 16, 2022)

Pavlin, Ive been working on that list of acquaintances from the last reality you sent me. So far we have confirmed Dakuwaqa is still alive. We are still checking on all of the others but a lot of them have been killed over the years.
Im not too familiar with Dakuwaqa so lets hope hes not a sociopath like Lucifer.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Pavlin, Ive been working on that list of acquaintances from the last reality you sent me. So far we have confirmed Dakuwaqa is still alive. We are still checking on all of the others but a lot of them have been killed over the years.
> Im not too familiar with Dakuwaqa so lets hope hes not a sociopath like Lucifer.


"Ah, good, Dakuwanga.  He's about the most fun I'd ever met back then."

Pavlin stretched a bit.

"If his realm is styled the same way I remember him, expect a high-tourism planet with warm weather.  That also means they're going to search you for invasive species on the way in.  If I know Dakuwanga, he'll even find a way to extend that to magic portals so _no one_ bypasses the edicts."

Pavlin scratched his face a bit.

"Strangely for that, he's the only person to tell me to let go of my issues with Loki that I didn't backlash on.  He's a fierce one.  One of the other Architects broke something of his though."

Pavlin thought for a second.

"I think he's in Fumalsamakah.  Better to access by ship than portal.  Go ahead and start prepping the ship, but I think we're going to want to fabricate our attire first.  What do you consider vacation-worthy clothes, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, good, Dakuwanga.  He's about the most fun I'd ever met back then."
> 
> Pavlin stretched a bit.
> 
> ...


Well thats nice to know that at least one of your close acquaintances from last time isnt insane.
As for vacation clothes, I always wear some casual robes, nothing too fancy. Pretty much attire like how one of those Jedi would wear.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well thats nice to know that at least one of your close acquaintances from last time isnt insane.
> As for vacation clothes, I always wear some casual robes, nothing too fancy. Pretty much attire like how one of those Jedi would wear.


"....interesting...."

"Kurt, remember last reality.  Anything less than robes was considered _extremely_ offensive anywhere near our seat of power."

"So what will the five of us be doing?"

"Sadly, it's going to be just three of you.  Once the ship leaves, I have to go back to Zosma to finish my ascension and Fabiana needs to return to Raiden's side."

"And that's going to be a really lengthy conversation with Raiden."

"Pavlin, I vote we go with flower print shirts."

"Isn't that a bit much?"

"We're not going to be an easy mark even if we're mistaken for tourists."

"Well, let's get to it."

"It's been informative, Ahrakas, but I think it's time I head back.  I have a lot to discuss with my retinue... and possibly eliminating blackmail material..."

"Blackmail material?"

"I swore never to pray to anyone after the fight against the Webbed One.  But when the shockwaves hit across reality, I was most definitely on my knees praying.  People will find any way to take a leader down a peg."


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, Cosmos DEFINITELY has to either be a herald, or be one step down from them at most."
> 
> "What do you mean?"
> 
> ...


*I was shaking then I suddenly felt a boost of energy* “huh?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

*Cosmos reappeared* Cosmos:”He made a deal with me if he gave you back your energy I would let him meet you”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

“What?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

“I don’t understand”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos reappeared* Cosmos:”He made a deal with me if he gave you back your energy I would let him meet you”





Universe said:


> “What?”





Universe said:


> “I don’t understand”


"I didn't think Azathoth accepted visitors, let alone demanded an audience with someone who wasn't one of us."

"I'm even more convinced that the reality dragons are a transplant from another multiverse at this point.  This isn't your first overbeing you've negotiated with?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I didn't think Azathoth accepted visitors, let alone demanded an audience with someone who wasn't one of us."
> 
> "I'm even more convinced that the reality dragons are a transplant from another multiverse at this point.  This isn't your first overbeing you've negotiated with?"


Cosmos:”As I’ve mentioned before he’s my Uncle he and I have always been on good terms”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

*Cosmos was close to losing his patience at this point but it looks like he’s listening to someone talking to him in his head* Cosmos:”Yes Uncle I ok ok I get it Uncle”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Cosmos:”Grandson he really wants to meet you your the first Reality celestial dragon hybrid in existence”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”As I’ve mentioned before he’s my Uncle he and I have always been on good terms”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was close to losing his patience at this point but it looks like he’s listening to someone talking to him in his head* Cosmos:”Yes Uncle I ok ok I get it Uncle”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Grandson he really wants to meet you your the first Reality celestial dragon hybrid in existence”


"Cosmos, does it not occur to you for a millisecond what you're implying?"

"What is he implying?"

"One, you're implying that Infinity is OUR uncle.  Two, you're implying that Infinity is bound to another multiverse's Eternal Wheel.  And three..... you're implying Azathoth had a falling-out with everywhere else, because he has NEVER, NOT ONCE, brought up other multiverses with us!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos, does it not occur to you for a millisecond what you're implying?"
> 
> "What is he implying?"
> 
> "One, you're implying that Infinity is OUR uncle.  Two, you're implying that Infinity is bound to another multiverse's Eternal Wheel.  And three..... you're implying Azathoth had a falling-out with everywhere else, because he has NEVER, NOT ONCE, brought up other multiverses with us!"


Cosmos:”Because I don’t like talking about it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Because I don’t like talking about it”


"Be straightforward about one thing, at least.  Why would you try to negotiate with Azathoth, why would you take the effort to get on good terms with him... if he really has pissed off every other multiverse out there?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Be straightforward about one thing, at least.  Why would you try to negotiate with Azathoth, why would you take the effort to get on good terms with him... if he really has pissed off every other multiverse out there?"


Cosmos:”I promised my father” *He didn’t really like this*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I promised my father” *He didn’t really like this*


"Kurt, that's enough pressing him."

"Fine.  We continue this after we manage to undo our seal.  Whatever you tried to do to Pavlin didn't work, by the way."

"Whatever it was... I learned something.  Once we're bound by a seal, no other sigil can bind us further.  Your Sacred Eye has to wait until we're properly unbound."


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kurt, that's enough pressing him."
> 
> "Fine.  We continue this after we manage to undo our seal.  Whatever you tried to do to Pavlin didn't work, by the way."
> 
> "Whatever it was... I learned something.  Once we're bound by a seal, no other sigil can bind us further.  Your Sacred Eye has to wait until we're properly unbound."


Cosmos:”I’m aware of that!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

*Cosmos took a deep breath*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m aware of that!”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos took a deep breath*


"So all in all... you're telling us this is a backwater multiverse?"

"When we're unbound, we _all_ go see Azathoth.  Deal?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So all in all... you're telling us this is a backwater multiverse?"
> 
> "When we're unbound, we _all_ go see Azathoth.  Deal?"


Cosmos:”Deal”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Cosmos:”I wasn’t exactly fond of my Uncle”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Deal”


"Okay."

"The list of questions will probably span across all of reality."



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I wasn’t exactly fond of my Uncle”


"There's one in every family, it seems."

"We can discuss the rest of it another time, Cosmos."


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay."
> 
> "The list of questions will probably span across all of reality."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Thank you”


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

*I was having a hard time walking*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was having a hard time walking*


"Steady there, Univer-"

The otters all stopped in their tracks for an instant.

"You kids felt that, right?"

"Ahrakas, we need to stay just a bit longer.  You'll understand why in a second."


----------



## Universe (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Steady there, Univer-"
> 
> The otters all stopped in their tracks for an instant.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Oh come on”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Steady there, Univer-"
> 
> The otters all stopped in their tracks for an instant.
> 
> ...


I think I felt it too. It feels... familiar.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh come on”





Baron Tredegar said:


> I think I felt it too. It feels... familiar.


_((So I admit I'm jumping the gun by about one post - while I said I released privacy mode in that private RP, there was still the matter of confirming it.  It can be assumed this happens right after that confirmation due to some of the subjective-time stuff of that party space.))_

In the vicinity of the Imperial Palace, there was a knocking.  It sounded like someone was knocking on a wooden door.

A muffled voice spoke.

The knocking grew louder.  It turned out, it was coming from a wooden door randomly placed.  A wooden door with gold light pouring through the gaps.  All in all, a... very strange portal.

The voice was clearer now.

"Ahrakas?  Universe? ..... anyone?"

The otters' eyes grew wide.

"....is.... is that.....?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((So I admit I'm jumping the gun by about one post - while I said I released privacy mode in that private RP, there was still the matter of confirming it.  It can be assumed this happens right after that confirmation due to some of the subjective-time stuff of that party space.))_
> 
> In the vicinity of the Imperial Palace, there was a knocking.  It sounded like someone was knocking on a wooden door.
> 
> ...


I think it might be. We are going to have to explain a lot to him.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think it might be. We are going to have to explain a lot to him.


Kurt went to open the door.

Sure enough, it was a certain sea-green draconian with long ears.  He stepped through.

"Dad!"

"There you are!"

"We've been waiting for you!"

"You're late!"

"What kept you?"

"I got caught in a time bubble.  Look, kids... it's been stressful.  I just try to go to one party, and I wind up adopting gods, get into multiple fights, can't even get a decent dance, get caught in distortions, wind up about to get assimilated.... I feel like I'm going insane.  Like I've become Cthulhu's nanny."

The otters all stared at each other.

"Sit down, Dad."

Firuthi sat down.

"Uh, what's with that look...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt went to open the door.
> 
> Sure enough, it was a certain sea-green draconian with long ears.  He stepped through.
> 
> ...


Firuthi you might want to prepare yourself.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Firuthi you might want to prepare yourself.


"Ahrakas.... look at the way they all stared when I made the comment about Cthulhu's nanny.  There is no amount of preparation possible for that kind of reaction to an off joke about elder gods."

Firuthi sighed.

"Tell me _everything_.  Why Kurt's geared up for war. Why Universe looks so tarnished.  Why I'm suddenly able to make not just portals, but golden portals."

Firuthi looked at everyone present.  He noticed several celestial dragons... including one whose scales seemed different somehow.  He didn't know that one wasn't a celestial dragon.

"Who the two new dragons - the opal and turquoise runt, and the smoother green-and-silver guy, are.  And.... afterwards, we need to go to Thulcan.  There are two locations I need to visit... places with knowledge only the Jormungandr can unlock.  Mitzie's security protocols are too strong and deletion routines too fast even for celestial dragons, I can sense that in my circuits, so only I have the power to deal with this.  I need to take care of those last affairs before my assimilation is complete or all of my creator's knowledge will be forever lost.  And... I need to say goodbye to everyone there, not just for the impending demise of my current self, but because I suspect I'm being called upon to travel the stars and protect more than just the kids."

Firuthi took a deep breath.

"But this explanation?  This comes first."

Oliver used his magic and suddenly Firuthi was levitating.  The little guy molded a perfect chair out of condensed magic for Firuthi to sit in.

"There, hopefully that's comfortable enough."


----------



## Universe (Aug 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt went to open the door.
> 
> Sure enough, it was a certain sea-green draconian with long ears.  He stepped through.
> 
> ...


“Firuthi!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas.... look at the way they all stared when I made the comment about Cthulhu's nanny.  There is no amount of preparation possible for that kind of reaction to an off joke about elder gods."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I am Cosmos I am Universe’s grandfather also I am not a celestial dragon I am one of the last reality dragons”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas.... look at the way they all stared when I made the comment about Cthulhu's nanny.  There is no amount of preparation possible for that kind of reaction to an off joke about elder gods."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


Honestly I barely understand it myself so I'll let the kids explain it. Also Pavlin just killed Lucifer again and hopefully for the last time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I am Cosmos I am Universe’s grandfather also I am not a celestial dragon I am one of the last reality dragons”


"Which would place you as Solaris' father.  I believe the spirit fragment said you were the one that was going to help me with the whole issue of accidentally being force-fed power?"

Firuthi sighed.

"A lot scares me about it.  Not just making sure I unlock Mitzie's secrets before I'm fully assimilated.  Visions of alien realms, hyper senses..."


Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly I barely understand it myself so I'll let the kids explain it. Also Pavlin just killed Lucifer again and hopefully for the last time.


".....I'll save my story for a bit.  Kids, what is it?"

"That joke you made about being Cthulhu's nanny?"

Kurt pointed at Cooper.

"He's Cthulhu."

"What?"

"In fact, we're ALL Great Old Ones.  Our resurrections as the Architects are because some idiotic mortals spent eons capturing us and bottling us in mortal forms."

"And worse, forcing mortal values on us.  We've had visions and nightmares about our past forms every cycle... but until this one, they've never gone back that far."

"We've also been gods among the celestial dragons' people, so they're caught up in this too.  In fact that's how we were able to get to this point."

"I did find Solaris' insistence that you were very powerful celestials, way back when we were confronting Lucifer the first time, to be very odd.  I was wondering if he was just trying to curry favor."

"Nope.  In fact, we invented some of their best goodies.  I was the first to figure out celestial steel as their war god."

"Anyways, Lucifer and his inner circle just tried to rip off the binding.  They wanted me to become the center of the Eternal Wheel.  But I refuse to be controlled like that.  You missed a big battle."

"Good job taking out that tyrant."

"Thanks."

"The point we want to get to is... our bindings are failing, and they're going to come undone this cycle.  We're trying to ease them off and keep our feelings from all those lifetimes, for whatever chance at empathy we have left.  Cosmos is going to be assisting us with that."

"I swore to do everything I could to make sure you kids didn't become tyrants-"

"When was this?"

"Last thing I said to Mitzie before Aurora ejected him.  He didn't believe it could be avoided.  But I do."

"Even now?"

"Ancient being does not automatically equate to evil.  Why does everyone think 'immortal being' means a lack of morality?"

"It's more like we run on a moral system that doesn't intersect at all with the way mortals think."

"Also, we come from the being at the center of the Eternal Wheel, a being named Azathoth... who Cosmos is hinting is something of a backwater overbeing that he managed to get on his good side."

"So maybe ask him why the need for such a harsh-"

"Beings keep trying to siphon off him and crystallize his energy for their own dark agendas."

"......_crystallize_?  You mean... the voidstones?"

"That, trapping celestials, spreading destruction intentionally... the works.  With us bound, they can do as they please."

"They will despair for sure when they find out they can't do it anymore."

"So I'm not taking on Void after all."

"Nope.  We're asking you to help him because someone far more evil is hurting him and risks undoing the Wheel."

"Let's address that when it's time."

"There's another bombshell to this.  Your design was based on my servitor races from my time as a Great Old One."

_"EXCUSE ME?"_

"Your base form is similar to my Deep One servants.... and Jormungandr... the Jormungandr species formed my inner court."

"I knew Mitzie was insane, but THAT insane?"

"His attempt to keep his people alive sent him off the deep end."

"We'll discuss more of this as it comes, but we're all going to be spread out across the universe.  Kurt will be on a planet named Zosma... Fabiana will be on Mars, specifically in a pocket dimension... Oriana's going to be on Thulcan... still working on mine and Pavlin's."

"Alright.  You all can tell me more in a bit.  The idea that you're all elder gods doesn't scare me yet.  That will take a while to fully register.  What scares me right now is the power I ingested.  As I said, I'm getting some very disturbing intrusive thoughts, visions... feeling a link with family that I've never had before... then there's the planet.  A radiant paradise planet.  I think the dragons don't realize that that is _exactly_ the kind of planet the Webbed One used as a psychic attack."

"Want to hear this, Ahrakas?  I've heard the story, but it's an important one to know for dealing with Thulcan's people."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Which would place you as Solaris' father.  I believe the spirit fragment said you were the one that was going to help me with the whole issue of accidentally being force-fed power?"
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


I am quite intrigued. You can tell me this story.
Also Firuthi, what happened to you while you were gone?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am quite intrigued. You can tell me this story.
> Also Firuthi, what happened to you while you were gone?


"I was getting body-scanned by Aurora.  I have a shunt in me, some of my systems are off-balance... no sign left of Mitzie... but Aurora's systems aren't enough to do a deep analysis on the Jormungandr.  Frankly, I think I will need my full schematics to fully understand my body, and one of the two Thulcan visits is the lab where I was found.  Even if my time as a biomachine is limited as of now, that knowledge can't be lost."

Firuthi shifted a bit.

"And my limited time isn't due to what happened while I was gone, but a bit of an accident that happened right after the Lucifer battle.  The moment when Solaris fed me repair components.  During the dance hall attack, I started resonating.  I thought it was Mitzie's secret to killing the Architects, but... even Aurora noticed cell vibrations and an odd data band.  When the AI who can't detect magic notices the results of a magical effect, something's wrong.  According to a spirit fragment that reached out, it appears I ingested some celestial god essence.  That's why I keep saying I'm getting assimilated, because I think it's going to remake me into one of them."

Firuthi glanced around.

"Listen, it's up to you whether you mourn or rejoice.  I've already bonded with Universe and agreed to take Solaris as a replacement father.  After all Mitzelcuahuatl put me through, and never feeling like I really belonged on Thulcan... I deserve a real family.  But it's so important they don't rush to assimilate me until I get my two Thulcan affairs out of the way.  I owe the planet that much, especially because I think the other visit is going to give them space travel."

Firuthi sighed.

"When we find my schematics, I'll want eight copies.  One for each Architect, one for you, one for Dural, and I'll want to send the eighth copy to Aurora.  Along with magic scanning gear.  She could use it."

Firuthi took a deep breath.

"Anyways, it's best if I share the experience of that psychic attack as a mental vision."

Firuthi opened up his mind, playing back a memory for Ahrakas, the otters, and the dragons.

It was a rather chilly day.  Firuthi appeared to be in the body of a gila monster, talking with a couple of badgers in a parking lot about what was going on.  It had been two weeks into a war and their opponent had run out of tricks besides constant clone monsters.  They were discussing how it was possible to find the source of the monsters and possibly end the war once and for all.

A vehicle pulled into the parking lot.

Just then, the entire scene wiped away.  It was replaced with... a vast field of tall grasses.  He looked around.  No one for miles.  It was warm.  Bright.  He wandered a while, finding a spot where the grass was short.  Strange... he cast no shadow.  It seemed normal for the situation.

He continued to wander.  He eventually found himself on a highway... a highway with golden asphalt.  Curious.  There was something beckoning him to follow that highway.  It followed... towards a giant tower.  He saw others following along the same road, also without shadows.  Something was... vacant about their looks.

Suddenly, he felt a presence behind him.  He turned.  He couldn't see it at first.  Eventually he realized what it was - his own shadow running at him.  He tried to flee it, but the shadow was just too fast.  It collided with him... and he was back in that parking lot.  The vehicle that had turned into the lot had slammed both badgers into a barricade.  The badgers and the driver were dead.  Firuthi was behind that barricade - he was unharmed.

There was a fennec fox and a porcupine talking to him.  The porcupine was recognizable as Julian.

Fennec: "You're awake!  You made it, Feroze!"

Julian/Porcupine: "Listen, the Webbed One just unleashed a mass psychic attack across the whole city.  Yannick and Gereon and Tyrim had to bail us out of it, and we were able to break you out.  We're the lucky ones.  There's thousands dead from accidents like this, and many more are completely catatonic.  We have no choice.  We have to strike down the Webbed One TODAY or there's going to be no one left to stop it and its cult."

Firuthi found himself speaking.

Dream Firuthi: "Let's do it."

The scene ended.

"That paradise... that paradise was disguising a terror attack.  Ever since, I refused to truly believe in paradise and even found the idea horrifying, as did a lot of the planet's survivors.  So when face to face with the planet in my vision... I thought back to that day, where we all got raptured."

"Anyone can see the road that they walk on is paved in gold.... it's always summer, they'll never get cold...."

Firuthi shook as Oriana sang.

"The gila monster... that was my earliest form before the Webbed One was defeated.  Feroze was my name then."

"You can see their shadows wandering off somewhere... they won't make it home but they really don't care...."

"In case you don't get Oriana's singing.... it's the reason they refer to the attack as 'The Way' rather than some fancier name.  They all treat it like it's a Chorus.  Frankly, the Webbed One counts as an eldritch abomination despite being just a collective consciousness the way they've been describing it."

"Do you understand why Thulcan's rejected the idea of paradise for so long before we chose Dural to run the place?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was getting body-scanned by Aurora.  I have a shunt in me, some of my systems are off-balance... no sign left of Mitzie... but Aurora's systems aren't enough to do a deep analysis on the Jormungandr.  Frankly, I think I will need my full schematics to fully understand my body, and one of the two Thulcan visits is the lab where I was found.  Even if my time as a biomachine is limited as of now, that knowledge can't be lost."
> 
> Firuthi shifted a bit.
> 
> ...


Yes, that sounds like an abomination. I wish we could have been able to provide aid earlier.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, that sounds like an abomination. I wish we could have been able to provide aid earlier.


"We always have that wish for the past.  Let's at least work towards brighter futures."

Firuthi looked at everyone around him.  Dural had gone back just before Firuthi arrived.

"Okay, so here's the deal.  I'll want to go right to the site where I was found first and take just Universe with me.  He's actually seen a mental vision of the place in question.  I'd like the rest of you - Cosmos, that includes you - to go to wherever Dural is and brief him on my situation."

"Stallion's Mount."

"The big mega-mansion?"

"Yeah."

"Okay.  When Universe and I are done with the first location, we'll all be headed to Sköll and Hati."

"The twin cities bordering the Eastern and Western States?"

"Those are the ones.  There's an underground facility bridging the two."

"Got it."

"I'm heading back to Denebola."

"I'm going with Aeternus."

"I'm coming along to Thulcan, at least to Stallion's Mount.  There's business I want to take care of there."

"And you are?"

"Oliver, the celestial dragons' new god of magic.  I'm also going to be one of your siblings."

"Okay.  Take the kids, Ahrakas, and Cosmos to Stallion's Mount."

"I really should get back to-"

"No, Fabiana.  At least let me finish checking the first facility before you all go your separate ways."

*sigh* "Okay."

"What should I tell them if anyone asks why I was back on Thulcan?"

"Tell them you had a chance to get the Jormungandr's schematics."

"Got it."

"Cosmos, keep a mental link with me.  I'm going to have a lot of fears about this celestial thing, you'll want to ease my mind.  We ready, brother?"

"Um, Dad, he nearly fell into a black hole and Azathoth wants to meet him..."

"He and I can meet Azathoth after this.  The first trip will just take longer as a result."

Firuthi stood up.  He opened one portal and motioned for Universe to follow, prepared to help him walk if necessary.

He suddenly turned towards Ahrakas and the otters.

"Oh, and make sure whoever cooks at Stallion's Mount has a huge plate of fries ready for me after the second place."

The dragons might have thought that odd.  After all, didn't Marendar have a thing for fried potatoes?

Oliver opened another portal and motioned for everyone else to follow.


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Which would place you as Solaris' father.  I believe the spirit fragment said you were the one that was going to help me with the whole issue of accidentally being force-fed power?"
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos nodded*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We always have that wish for the past.  Let's at least work towards brighter futures."
> 
> Firuthi looked at everyone around him.  Dural had gone back just before Firuthi arrived.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos picks me up and Carries me through* Cosmos:”He definitely did”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

*I hugged Firuthi before Cosmos picked me up*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was getting body-scanned by Aurora.  I have a shunt in me, some of my systems are off-balance... no sign left of Mitzie... but Aurora's systems aren't enough to do a deep analysis on the Jormungandr.  Frankly, I think I will need my full schematics to fully understand my body, and one of the two Thulcan visits is the lab where I was found.  Even if my time as a biomachine is limited as of now, that knowledge can't be lost."
> 
> Firuthi shifted a bit.
> 
> ...


“Planet Solaris”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Planet Solaris”


"Given the vision I just showed, I get the feeling Planet Solaris has much more to it than a vast empty golden field and a highway.  If I ever wind up there, one of you will have to be there with me the first time.  I will likely be freaking out."



Universe said:


> *Cosmos nodded*





Universe said:


> *Cosmos picks me up and Carries me through* Cosmos:”He definitely did”





Universe said:


> *I hugged Firuthi before Cosmos picked me up*


"Well I guess Cosmos is coming with me.  Ahrakas, keep an eye on the kids."

Firuthi's portal went to a log cabin at the edge of a forest, with a station wagon in front of it.  A sign in front of the cabin said, "For Sale".

"Well that's ominous.  There used to be a family here, Universe.  Rabbit and boar, the duo that discovered me.  Seems they fell on hard times.  I think the vehicle still works though."

"Want to check out the cabin, or just drive to the site?"

----------------------------------------------------

Oliver's portal went right back to Thulcan, in front of the mansion.  A familiar wallaby noticed it.

"Perfect timing.  There's reports of a freakish dragon throwing spheres downtown.  No damage yet, but it's only a matter of time.  I was about to go out there.  Ahrakas, maybe we can go check it out and leave the kids at the mansion?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Given the vision I just showed, I get the feeling Planet Solaris has much more to it than a vast empty golden field and a highway.  If I ever wind up there, one of you will have to be there with me the first time.  I will likely be freaking out."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we can go investigate this disturbance. Do you think the kids will be alright? I mean they are eldritch gods but someone might try to attack them while we are preoccupied.


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Given the vision I just showed, I get the feeling Planet Solaris has much more to it than a vast empty golden field and a highway.  If I ever wind up there, one of you will have to be there with me the first time.  I will likely be freaking out."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I don’t like this”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

*Cosmos scans the cabin with his mind*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, we can go investigate this disturbance. Do you think the kids will be alright? I mean they are eldritch gods but someone might try to attack them while we are preoccupied.


Dural turned back towards the mansion.

"Security, get the DeMonets out here!"

Dural looked back to Ahrakas.

"I'm assigning a whole family of Chorus users to watch them while we're gone, plus there's the usual guard details inside the mansion."

"I'm staying with the kids too."

"See?  We have enough people watching them."

"They'll all be freaking out by the time you're done investigating, Dural."

"A chance I'm willing to take to keep you all safe while we deal with the sphere thrower."

A family of bats showed up at the mansion door.

"You're on babysitter duty, Lucas."

Lucas: "Those kids? Gladly. They're actually decent."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t like this”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos scans the cabin with his mind*


No one was inside.  Not even a sign of corpses.

The cabin might have been lived in at one point, but there was no sign it had inhabitants now.  All that was there was furniture, and a note on one of the tables.  The place didn't even stink of mold or rotted food.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural turned back towards the mansion.
> 
> "Security, get the DeMonets out here!"
> 
> ...


Now that that is settled lets go confront this sphere thrower. Tallyho!


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

*Sol shows up*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> No one was inside.  Not even a sign of corpses.
> 
> The cabin might have been lived in at one point, but there was no sign it had inhabitants now.  All that was there was furniture, and a note on one of the tables.  The place didn't even stink of mold or rotted food.


Cosmos:”Now I really don’t like this”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Sol:”Hello where’s Daddy?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Now that that is settled lets go confront this sphere thrower. Tallyho!


The portal Dural and Ahrakas used to go downtown led to quite a scene.

There was a very squat-looking wingless dragon, of a bright green color.  He had a rack full of spheres near him.  He took one and threw it into the distance.  It popped with a small explosion.  He then coughed up a sphere, which actually looked more like an iridescent bubble, and put it on the rack.

Everyone was just watching him do this, expecting it to get worse.




Universe said:


> *Sol shows up*





Universe said:


> Sol:”Hello where’s Daddy?”


"He's off with Dad dealing with something... important.  To both of them."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The portal Dural and Ahrakas used to go downtown led to quite a scene.
> 
> There was a very squat-looking wingless dragon, of a bright green color.  He had a rack full of spheres near him.  He took one and threw it into the distance.  It popped with a small explosion.  He then coughed up a sphere, which actually looked more like an iridescent bubble, and put it on the rack.
> 
> ...


Sol:”I’m scared”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The portal Dural and Ahrakas used to go downtown led to quite a scene.
> 
> There was a very squat-looking wingless dragon, of a bright green color.  He had a rack full of spheres near him.  He took one and threw it into the distance.  It popped with a small explosion.  He then coughed up a sphere, which actually looked more like an iridescent bubble, and put it on the rack.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas calmly walked down to the dragon. _Now I know that you are angry because you dont have wings but I am going to insist you stop this instant.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Now I really don’t like this”


"Why?  It seems like they just moved."

Firuthi went inside the house.  He noticed the note.

"Hmmm... let's see here.... 'Access code: World Serpent'?  'If you are returning about the lab, we unfortunately can no longer afford to stay out here.  Our parents on both sides have fallen ill and we need to move in with them.  Keys in bedpost.'  Yeah, I still think they just moved."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Why?  It seems like they just moved."
> 
> Firuthi went inside the house.  He noticed the note.
> 
> "Hmmm... let's see here.... 'Access code: World Serpent'?  'If you are returning about the lab, we unfortunately can no longer afford to stay out here.  Our parents on both sides have fallen ill and we need to move in with them.  Keys in bedpost.'  Yeah, I still think they just moved."


Cosmos:”I just feel uncomfortable”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas calmly walked down to the dragon. _Now I know that you are angry because you dont have wings but I am going to insist you stop this instant.


The dragon turned to Ahrakas.

Dragon: "Oh you're gonna be one of those types. The citizens warned me about not throwing bombs in the air because of fire hazards, so I went with bubbles. You have no ideas about entertainment, do you?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The dragon turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> Dragon: "Oh you're gonna be one of those types. The citizens warned me about not throwing bombs in the air because of fire hazards, so I went with bubbles. You have no ideas about entertainment, do you?"


*Eternity shows up* Eternity:”Hey I can help you I’m eternity what’s your name?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Eternity shows up* Eternity:”Hey I can help you I’m eternity what’s your name?”


Dragon: "The name is Yohan Southgate.  I'm little more than a traveling entertainer... and there's no need to worry about the wings, ma'am."

Dural gave Ahrakas an odd look.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The dragon turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> Dragon: "Oh you're gonna be one of those types. The citizens warned me about not throwing bombs in the air because of fire hazards, so I went with bubbles. You have no ideas about entertainment, do you?"


Is anyone or anything being harmed here?


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "The name is Yohan Southgate.  I'm little more than a traveling entertainer... and there's no need to worry about the wings, ma'am."
> 
> Dural gave Ahrakas an odd look.


Eternity:”That’s all I needed to know now I’m a reality dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Is anyone or anything being harmed here?


Bystander: "No, he just showed up here and started throwing explosives into the air like it was a fireworks festival. When fire crews showed up, he switched to those weird bubble things."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Bystander: "No, he just showed up here and started throwing explosives into the air like it was a fireworks festival. When fire crews showed up, he switched to those weird bubble things."


Eternity:”His name is yohan”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

*Eternity’s statement about being a reality dragon got Yohan’s attention*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Bystander: "No, he just showed up here and started throwing explosives into the air like it was a fireworks festival. When fire crews showed up, he switched to those weird bubble things."


Does anyone have video footage of him being a pyromaniac?


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

*Eternity looks annoyed*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Eternity:”Excuse me female reality dragon here!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”His name is yohan”


Bystander: "Well... whatever his name is, we've had to detour around traffic because of this guy."

Dural whispered to Ahrakas.  Eternity could hear it, but not the bystanders, and Yohan gave no indication he could.

_"'Yohan Southgate'?  I have a guess that's not his real name."_



Baron Tredegar said:


> Does anyone have video footage of him being a pyromaniac?


Bystander: "No, none of us thought to get a camera."



Universe said:


> *Eternity’s statement about being a reality dragon got Yohan’s attention*





Universe said:


> Eternity:”Excuse me female reality dragon here!”


Yohan did perk up a bit.

Yohan: "You know, Captain Kangaroo, I CAN hear you over there."

"I'm a *wallaby*!"

Yohan: "Hon, would you believe me if I said I was a reality dragon too?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Bystander: "Well... whatever his name is, we've had to detour around traffic because of this guy."
> 
> Dural whispered to Ahrakas.  Eternity could hear it, but not the bystanders, and Yohan gave no indication he could.
> 
> ...


Eternity:”I am trying to help here if ANYONE WILL LET ME also I heard that dragons happen to have odd names”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Bystander: "Well... whatever his name is, we've had to detour around traffic because of this guy."
> 
> Dural whispered to Ahrakas.  Eternity could hear it, but not the bystanders, and Yohan gave no indication he could.
> 
> ...


Dural I think we should take this guy into custody and question him.


Universe said:


> Eternity:”I am trying to help here if ANYONE WILL LET ME”


Eternity, can you put this guy to sleep?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”I am trying to help here if ANYONE WILL LET ME also I heard that dragons happen to have odd names”





Baron Tredegar said:


> Dural I think we should take this guy into custody and question him.
> 
> Eternity, can you put this guy to sleep?


Yohan snapped his fingers and the rest of the spheres popped, with no fanfare and no explosive charge.

Yohan: "Spoilsports. Okay, Officer McGruff, where are we headed, what is it you want to know, and can Eternity come along? Haven't seen another reality dragon in eons."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dural I think we should take this guy into custody and question him.
> 
> Eternity, can you put this guy to sleep?


Eternity:”it’s you” *She walks over and hugs Yohan*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan snapped his fingers and the rest of the spheres popped, with no fanfare and no explosive charge.
> 
> Yohan: "Spoilsports. Okay, Officer McGruff, where are we headed, what is it you want to know, and can Eternity come along? Haven't seen another reality dragon in eons."


Eternity:”I’d love to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I just feel uncomfortable”


"Then perhaps we need to make haste."

Firuthi checked the furniture.  Sure enough, there were keys in the bedpost.  He went with them in hand to the station wagon.

"I'll drive.  Your call, should Universe sit in the front so we can keep an eye on him, or in the back so you can watch the road."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then perhaps we need to make haste."
> 
> Firuthi checked the furniture.  Sure enough, there were keys in the bedpost.  He went with them in hand to the station wagon.
> 
> "I'll drive.  Your call, should Universe sit in the front so we can keep an eye on him, or in the back so you can watch the road."


Cosmos:”I think he should sit up here” *Cosmos suddenly senses another reality dragon* Cosmos:”Did you feel that?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan snapped his fingers and the rest of the spheres popped, with no fanfare and no explosive charge.
> 
> Yohan: "Spoilsports. Okay, Officer McGruff, where are we headed, what is it you want to know, and can Eternity come along? Haven't seen another reality dragon in eons."


Wait, what do you mean "another reality dragon?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I think he should sit up here” *Cosmos suddenly senses another reality dragon* Cosmos:”Did you feel that?”


"....it's near the vicinity of where Dural went.  I think the High Imperator can take care of that situation."

Firuthi waited until everyone was seated.

"To the lab!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Wait, what do you mean "another reality dragon?"


Eternity:”There’s more of us PAY ATTENTION!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....it's near the vicinity of where Dural went.  I think the High Imperator can take care of that situation."
> 
> Firuthi waited until everyone was seated.
> 
> "To the lab!"


Cosmos:”it’s another reality dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Wait, what do you mean "another reality dragon?"


Yohan: "Here I was, thinking the wallaroo caught on-"

"WALLA*BY*!"

Yohan: "But Eternity introduced herself as one.  She's the 'another' I meant.  Most people don't recognize the species, period."

Yohan glanced around.

Yohan: "Look, can we take this somewhere else?  People act weird if they see me as anything but this shape."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”There’s more of us PAY ATTENTION!”


Wait, how many of you are there?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”it’s another reality dragon”


"I only know that you're the father of the celestial dragons.  The phrase 'reality dragon' means little beyond that to me."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Wait, how many of you are there?


Eternity:”Well there’s 1400 in this multiverse”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I only know that you're the father of the celestial dragons.  The phrase 'reality dragon' means little beyond that to me."


Cosmos:”I’m a reality dragon there’s 140000 reality dragons in total I know that sounds like a lot but it’s not”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Wait, how many of you are there?





Universe said:


> Eternity:”Well there’s 1400 in this multiverse”


Yohan: "I'm guessing that 1390 of them are either shut-ins or crazier than I am. Or they're fanboying worse than I do over D'endrrah and don't have time to show themselves."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan: "Here I was, thinking the wallaroo caught on-"
> 
> "WALLA*BY*!"
> 
> ...


I guess we can take you to meet with the Architects, their wisdom can probably help sort this all out.


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan: "I'm guessing that 1390 of them are either shut-ins or crazier than I am. Or they're fanboying worse than I do over D'endrrah and don't have time to show themselves."


Eternity:”Who?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m a reality dragon there’s 140000 reality dragons in total I know that sounds like a lot but it’s not”


"Again, that doesn't say much about _who _or _what_ you all are.  Look.... I want to get this over with so the three of us can handle that... other meeting."

The station wagon started up as Firuthi turned the key.


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess we can take you to meet with the Architects, their wisdom can probably help sort this all out.


Eternity:”Oh have you met my brother Cosmos?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Again, that doesn't say much about _who _or _what_ you all are.  Look.... I want to get this over with so the three of us can handle that... other meeting."
> 
> The station wagon started up as Firuthi turned the key.


Cosmos:”my father was always better at explaining what a reality dragon was than I am ok you know what the celestial dragons purpose is right?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”Oh have you met my brother Cosmos?”


Yes, He has been quite helpful.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess we can take you to meet with the Architects, their wisdom can probably help sort this all out.





Universe said:


> Eternity:”Who?”





Universe said:


> Eternity:”Oh have you met my brother Cosmos?”


Yohan: "There was some weird literature on the guy saying he was the only one to match the power of D'endrrah and her siblings, but I don't buy that for a second."

Yohan looked to Ahrakas.

Yohan: "And 'Architects'? Is that what they call themselves now? Yeah, with her around to keep an eye on me I'll accept a meeting."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan: "There was some weird literature on the guy saying he was the only one to match the power of D'endrrah and her siblings, but I don't buy that for a second."
> 
> Yohan looked to Ahrakas.
> 
> Yohan: "And 'Architects'? Is that what they call themselves now? Yeah, with her around to keep an eye on me I'll accept a meeting."


Eternity:”I can’t believe it wait till Cosmos sees you! He’s probably sensed your presence”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan: "There was some weird literature on the guy saying he was the only one to match the power of D'endrrah and her siblings, but I don't buy that for a second."
> 
> Yohan looked to Ahrakas.
> 
> Yohan: "And 'Architects'? Is that what they call themselves now? Yeah, with her around to keep an eye on me I'll accept a meeting."


_Ahrakas whispered to Dural. _What do you think about this guy?


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas whispered to Dural. _What do you think about this guy?


Eternity:”You do know I can hear you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”my father was always better at explaining what a reality dragon was than I am ok you know what the celestial dragons purpose is right?”


"I'm guessing it's the maintenance of multiverses and realities?  Basically what the Architects are meant to do, except more on a lesser issues scale."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm guessing it's the maintenance of multiverses and realities?  Basically what the Architects are meant to do, except more on a lesser issues scale."


Cosmos:”The reality dragons’ job is a lot greater than that it’s a thankless job but I mean someone has to do it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas whispered to Dural. _What do you think about this guy?





Universe said:


> Eternity:”You do know I can hear you”


Yohan: "Let them talk, Eternity."

Dural whispered back.

"I think he's the Yog-Sothoth mentioned in the Witch House book.  Frankly, I expected a more orb-based look."

Yohan: "See? He gets it. He also gets why I have to strut around in cutesy form."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”The reality dragons’ job is a lot greater than that”


"So in other words, they're THE Architects of other multiverses?"

Firuthi hesitated for a second.

"Please do not try to tell me you're better than them.  Just don't.  I can already tell you the minute those kids get unsealed, you'll realize how small you are in comparison."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan: "Let them talk, Eternity."
> 
> Dural whispered back.
> 
> ...


Eternity:”so do I”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan: "Let them talk, Eternity."
> 
> Dural whispered back.
> 
> ...


Lets take him back and see what the Architects want to do with him. Ill let you lead the way back. We should proceed with caution.


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So in other words, they're THE Architects of other multiverses?"
> 
> Firuthi hesitated for a second.
> 
> "Please do not try to tell me you're better than them.  Just don't.  I can already tell you the minute those kids get unsealed, you'll realize how small you are in comparison."


Cosmos:”I wasn’t GAHHHH THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS NOBODY CARES ABOUT US ITS ALWAYS ABOUT THOSE ARCHITECTS” *Cosmos was really upset* Cosmos:”I never knew my dad that well because when I hatched he got sealed inside an eternal wheel I don’t know which one because nobody bothered to tell me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I wasn’t GAHHHH THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS NOBODY CARES ABOUT US ITS ALWAYS ABOUT THOSE ARCHITECTS” *Cosmos was really upset* Cosmos:”I never knew my dad that well because when I hatched he got sealed inside an eternal wheel”


"....wait, *AN *Eternal Wheel?  ....okay, how about this?  What makes you think the Architects aren't just overly juiced-up reality dragons?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....wait, *AN *Eternal Wheel?  ....okay, how about this?  What makes you think the Architects aren't just overly juiced-up reality dragons?"


Cosmos:”they are the siblings that never left me that’s why I’m taking this so hard”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”they are the siblings that never left me”


"Ooof.  Most of the species just... DITCHED you?  That is hard, man.  Now I definitely feel like those kids need to be unsealed, and soon."

Firuthi's drive through the forest slowed.  They were approaching a bunker of some kind.

"We're almost there."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ooof.  Most of the species just... DITCHED you?  That is hard, man.  Now I definitely feel like those kids need to be unsealed, and soon."
> 
> Firuthi's drive through the forest slowed.  They were approaching a bunker of some kind.
> 
> "We're almost there."


Cosmos:”Thank you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets take him back and see what the Architects want to do with him. Ill let you lead the way back. We should proceed with caution.


"Yohan, come with us please."

Yohan: "Okay."

Dural opened a portal back to the mansion.  The Architects were playing catch with the two children of the bat family.

"Kids, we could use your help."

The Architects looked over to Dural.

"So what did you two find?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yohan, come with us please."
> 
> Yohan: "Okay."
> 
> ...


Eternity:”Hello”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Thank you”


The station wagon stopped in front of the bunker.  Firuthi stepped out.

"We're here.  The lab where I was born.  Let's see if there's anything left of value to me here."

Firuthi sighed.

"You may have to carry him.  I will need my hands free, and the Jormungandr body's form, to gain access."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The station wagon stopped in front of the bunker.  Firuthi stepped out.
> 
> "We're here.  The lab where I was born.  Let's see if there's anything left of value to me here."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos picks me up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos picks me up*


Firuthi led the way inside the bunker.

Most of the building was completely dark.  Not a problem for a reality dragon, a light god, and a biomachine, but still worth noting.  There was a lot of rubble strewn about.

Near the end of the hall, there was a forced-open door into a laboratory that stunk of the aftereffects of mold.  There was a broken-open capsule, a lot of abnormal writing on the walls depicting formulas, and several computer banks.

"Right, nobody cleaned up after my capsule was shattered.  No wonder it stinks, there's been nutrient liquid on the floor for over twenty years.  And it looks like some things have minimal power."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi led the way inside the bunker.
> 
> Most of the building was completely dark.  Not a problem for a reality dragon, a light god, and a biomachine, but still worth noting.  There was a lot of rubble strewn about.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I feel sorry for you you do know what it’s like to be alone for so many years”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I feel sorry for you you do know what it’s like to be alone for so many years”


"Hundreds, if Mitzelcuahuatl's claims were to be believed.  The sad thing?  I had no clue what I was missing, until the rabbit and boar showed up.  When they broke the capsule.... I had been so unused to being outside a contained environment that _I thought I was gonna die_."

Firuthi shed a few tears.  Something clanked to the floor.

"Let's get to work recording all of this.  I don't know if you've been informed of this bit yet.... there are things in this form that I'll need to use."

Firuthi focused, strained.... and assumed his Jormungandr form.  Tentacles, multiple eyes, two sets of wings, and all.


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hundreds, if Mitzelcuahuatl's claims were to be believed.  The sad thing?  I had no clue what I was missing, until the rabbit and boar showed up.  When they broke the capsule.... I had been so unused to being outside a contained environment that _I thought I was gonna die_."
> 
> Firuthi shed a few tears.  Something clanked to the floor.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Ah of course I thought Marendar was joking about that but when you’ve seen as much weird stuff as I have it’s normal to you at this point”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ah of course”


Jormungandr began looking over everything in the lab.  A lot of the formulas were unfortunately ruined by mold, so he couldn't interpret them.

He went over to one of the computer banks... and inserted several of his plug tentacles into slots on the machine.

*"Let's see.... access granted... first file.... weapons... instructions how to use weapons.... nope, already had that in my memory..."*

Jormungandr muttered a while.

*"....hmmm.... ship access codes and manual?  That's something I didn't have in my memory banks.  Download... initializing... download complete.  Next thing.... a brontobyte drive?  Formula... investigate how to replicate one of these... basic elements.... okay, that is something I DEFINITELY want.  Fabricate eight of those and download schematics."*

Jormungandr turned.

*"I'll be at this a while.  See anything interesting on the formulas on the walls?  I can't read them due to mold, but maybe a reality dragon's got better luck with that?"*

_((A brontobyte is five orders of magnitude above a terabyte, FYI.))_


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jormungandr began looking over everything in the lab.  A lot of the formulas were unfortunately ruined by mold, so he couldn't interpret them.
> 
> He went over to one of the computer banks... and inserted several of his plug tentacles into slots on the machine.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos actually saw his name written down in celestial and it was his father’s handwriting*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Cosmos:”It’s not a formula it’s a letter from Infinity my father he’s in the eternal wheel of the future multiverse”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Cosmos:”By that I mean a multiverse that’s advanced in wormholes and intermultiversal travel”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

*Cosmos then realized it was his father’s last gift to him and he actually started to cry hyperdrive crystals*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Cosmos:”He did care about me!” *Infinity wanted to see Cosmos*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos actually saw his name written down in celestial and it was his father’s handwriting*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s not a formula it’s a letter from Infinity my father he’s in the eternal wheel of the future multiverse”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”By that I mean a multiverse that’s advanced in wormholes and intermultiversal travel”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos then realized it was his father’s last gift to him and he actually started to cry hyperdrive crystals*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He did care about me!”


*"A letter... from Infinity?"'*

Jormungandr hesitated.

*"FROM INFINITY?!?"*

You could almost swear Jormungandr's heart raced.

*"So... Infinity was here... and he was trying to leave you something!...."*

Jormungandr's mind raced.

*"This.... this begs so many questions.  What was Infinity doing writing it HERE?  Does this mean Mitzie has the secret of multiverse travel?  And... what does this mean for me?"*

Jormungandr recomposed himself.

*"Brontobyte drive download complete.  Check replicator bin?"*

There was a clanking in one of the bins near the computer banks.

*"Moving on... schematics... what in the?  These are it!  These are the very schematics I hoped to find!  MY schematics!  Begin download immediately!  And... I need to download everything on these computers to the brontobyte drives.  These are exactly what we need."*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"A letter... from Infinity?"'*
> 
> Jormungandr hesitated.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos nodded* Cosmos:”I thought he didn’t care but he did care this proves it this must’ve been where he was captured all those eons ago”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos nodded* Cosmos:”I thought he didn’t care but he did care this proves it this must’ve been where he was captured all those eons ago”


*"Thulcan has been around that long?  Th...thi... Cosmos, this may be a piece of knowledge you alone have to keep.  I'm not sure I can handle the revelation while I'm in the middle of the download, or at all in my current body."*

Jormungandr hesitated.

*"Okay, schematics download complete.  I'm going to put the drives in... and while they're downloading everything off of these computers, I'm going to read the ship manual."*

Jormungandr inserted the drives into the computer's ports.  Downloading began.

*"I don't know if I'm ready to meet any being bound in Eternal Wheels... I am definitely not ready to meet Infinity... it should only be a little longer on the downloads before it's time to meet Azathoth."*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Thulcan has been around that long?  Th...thi... Cosmos, this may be a piece of knowledge you alone have to keep.  I'm not sure I can handle the revelation while I'm in the middle of the download, or at all in my current body."*
> 
> Jormungandr hesitated.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Oh Infinity was a kind father or at least that’s what Eternity’s told me” *Cosmos gulps* Cosmos:”Are you sure I mean my Uncle’s a real piece of work.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh Infinity was a kind father or at least that’s what Eternity’s told me”


*"It makes me dread the meeting with Azathoth all the more."*

Jormungandr stood still for a moment.

*"Accessing ship manual.... schematics look normal... graviton plate, think I saw someone using those in that party in Andromeda.... wait, tether coils?  A gravity slingshot?  Cosmos, are these wormhole-related?"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"It makes me dread the meeting with Azathoth all the more."*
> 
> Jormungandr stood still for a moment.
> 
> *"Accessing ship manual.... schematics look normal... graviton plate, think I saw someone using those in that party in Andromeda.... wait, tether coils?  A gravity slingshot?  Cosmos, are these wormhole-related?"*


Cosmos:”Yes a rather primitive one why?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes why?”


*"This... this means... Mitzie DID have the secret of wormhole travel..."*

Jormungandr sat down.

*"....do you understand what kind of advancement this is for the citizens of this multiverse?  Do you understand what this means as far as what Mitzie was doing?  He originally said I was the Architects' doom... now I understand, he saw something cosmically wrong with this multiverse, somehow, and wanted to free us all from it!  He sought every avenue.... my status as a bioweapon... travel methods unlike anything seen in this multiverse... even some of the weapons I saw in here!.... he... he thought the oppression went all the way up!...."*

Jormungandr shed another tear.  It was an amethyst.

*"When those kids get unsealed.... we must... we must do everything we can to make them see.... that there IS another way....."*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"This... this means... Mitzie DID have the secret of wormhole travel..."*
> 
> Jormungandr sat down.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Maybe one day I can see my father again.”


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Cosmos:”Wait what if I could figure out a way to move us all to the multiverse that my father’s the center of then you could meet him or not it’s completely up to you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Maybe one day I can see my father again.”


*"This place... it brought us all hope."*

The computer beeped.  Jormungandr retrieved the drives.

*"Okay, the downloads are complete.  We have everything we came for, and then some.  It's time for us to meet Azathoth."*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"This place... it brought us all hope."*
> 
> The computer beeped.  Jormungandr retrieved the drives.
> 
> *"Okay, the downloads are complete.  We have everything we came for, and then some.  It's time for us to meet Azathoth."*


Cosmos:”Ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Wait what if I could figure out a way to move us all to the multiverse that my father’s the center of then you could meet him or not it’s completely up to you”


*"Not yet.  Not until the kids can be unsealed."*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Not yet.  Not until the kids can be unsealed."*


Cosmos:”Yeah true sorry I don’t see time the way you do”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ok”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yeah true sorry I don’t see time the way you do”


Jormungandr shifted back down to his base form as Firuthi.  He stashed away the drives.

"I am about to meet someone who should, by all stories I've been told, be impossible for me to comprehend.  What do I need to know?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jormungandr shifted back down to his base form as Firuthi.  He stashed away the drives.
> 
> "I am about to meet someone who should, by all stories I've been told, be impossible for me to comprehend.  What do I need to know?"


Cosmos:”He speaks mind to mind and he likes to interrupt you it’s hard to get used to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He speaks mind to mind and he likes to interrupt you it’s hard to get used to”


"Let's hope I can take it.  Bring us there when you're ready."


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's hope I can take it.  Bring us there when you're ready."


*Cosmos nods and teleports them*


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2022)

Cosmos:”I brought him just as promised”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yohan, come with us please."
> 
> Yohan: "Okay."
> 
> ...


"Well... the guy downtown was a reality dragon...."

"Another one?"

Yohan: "Can we please find a private room or something?"

"Ahrakas, you should take him upstairs.  Elevator, third floor, look for the signs that say 'sitting room'.  I'd like to talk to the kids directly for a second."

Dural looked at Yohan.

"Yohan, he's the High Imperator.  He's my boss and the guy in charge of handling and interpreting the Architects' whims.  Please be nice to him."

Yohan: "Affirmative."

Yohan would actually comply with instructions from Ahrakas.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well... the guy downtown was a reality dragon...."
> 
> "Another one?"
> 
> ...


Alright up you go. _Ahrakas led him up to the sitting room. _So I have read a story about you before involving a cursed house. What exactly was your reasoning for doing all of that?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Alright up you go. _Ahrakas led him up to the sitting room. _So I have read a story about you before involving a cursed house. What exactly was your reasoning for doing all of that?


Yohan: "Cursed house.... cursed house..... oh!  You mean that cursed house from a few hundred years ago!  Look, the realities fly by, that one might as well have been yesterday to me.  I've actually been on this planet almost a thousand years, on a hunch that dearest D'endrrah would be arriving here.  That house... I've been trying to use it as a home base since the time of Mitzelcuahuatl.  You won't see notes from him on it, because he tried to eliminate me - all he managed was to annoy me, but I had to turn the apartment into a warp zone in order to evade him.  I fed information to the rebels in a hope I could evict Mitzie from power, but I didn't know about his cobalt bomb stash and... you ever have extra lungs grow in you?  It hurts."

Yohan cleared his throat.

Yohan: "Well I decided to check that apartment again a decade later.  You know what I saw?  I saw a dolphin and a note.  Apparently the dolphin had heard some voices from an entity and couldn't handle it anymore.  I looked into that entity.... and it was that stupid singularity of his!  Idiot dolphin had awoken Mitzie's little collective unconscious!  I tried warning people the old-fashioned way but no one would even look at me.  So I had to get drastic.  Next guy in the apartment, a shark.  I threw him into time and space... eventually comes to the point where I led him to Azathoth.  I actually had no influence after that point.  I don't know if you know this, but Azathoth's a bit of a jerk.  He demands a lot of sacrifice... and apparently Waldek disappointed him.  I only know from that point that my precious apartment had been demolished... but it seemed my point had been made.  Rumors started spreading of a 'Webbed One'.... and it was the consciousness the dolphin had uncovered.  Mission accomplished."

Yohan sighed.

Yohan: "I don't care if D'endrrah is taken, spiritually.  I want her happy.  I want her _free_, if anything.  I'll do whatever it takes to undo whatever bound her so many eons ago.  She showed me the light!  She showed me the way things really were.  And if I seem creepy or evil serving her..."

Yohan's form changed.  He wasn't cutesy anymore.  He now looked a lot like the reality dragons Ahrakas had seen before... but he had face tentacles, and his body was full of pulsing spheres with what looked like galaxies in each one.  Said spheres shifted constantly.

Yohan: *"....what other behavior do you expect, from the Lurker at the Threshold?!?"*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yohan: "Cursed house.... cursed house..... oh!  You mean that cursed house from a few hundred years ago!  Look, the realities fly by, that one might as well have been yesterday to me.  I've actually been on this planet almost a thousand years, on a hunch that dearest D'endrrah would be arriving here.  That house... I've been trying to use it as a home base since the time of Mitzelcuahuatl.  You won't see notes from him on it, because he tried to eliminate me - all he managed was to annoy me, but I had to turn the apartment into a warp zone in order to evade him.  I fed information to the rebels in a hope I could evict Mitzie from power, but I didn't know about his cobalt bomb stash and... you ever have extra lungs grow in you?  It hurts."
> 
> Yohan cleared his throat.
> 
> ...


Arson. I expect arson. And causing the mortals to go insane.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Arson. I expect arson. And causing the mortals to go insane.


Yog-Sothoth: "The second part.... it's a given, encountering the mind of a reality dragon too closely.  It isn't merely me.  The reality dragons and the celestials... our minds function on a fundamentally different level than anything else.  If you're as learned as I think you are, you already knew that."

The reality dragon took a deep breath.

Yog-Sothoth: "The arson?  That is merely a fleeting facet of my fascination with spheres.  Bombs, in this case.  You know how many explosives are depicted as spherical?  A perfect shape, the way they roll, the way they expand when they explode... when my obsession with the spheres takes me, I indulge it, no matter the form.  I've spent years staring at the same globe before.  I wind up learning a lot about sports because many of them use spherical objects."

Yog-Sothoth shifted in his seat.

Yog-Sothoth: "If you encounter more reality dragons, they tend to have their own hobbies they obsess over. We... we are much like your precious Architects, just we cover other Wheels.  Many of us are not dedicated to just one Wheel, like the Architects are.  When you have that kind of job, you take up something to pass the time. And mine just happens to be spheres. You have heard their music before, I'm sure."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "The second part.... it's a given, encountering the mind of a reality dragon too closely.  It isn't merely me.  The reality dragons and the celestials... our minds function on a fundamentally different level than anything else.  If you're as learned as I think you are, you already knew that."
> 
> The reality dragon took a deep breath.
> 
> ...


So how many Wheels are there? And are the Architects an unusual case or are there others like them out there?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So how many Wheels are there? And are the Architects an unusual case or are there others like them out there?


Yog-Sothoth: "Somehow, I should have expected the first question.  I.... do not actually know the answer to it.  I know I have personally been to 108 of them, but I suspect there are many, many more.  A lot of them have their reality dragons on-call.  There is actually a part of me that wonders if knowing how many Wheels there are, or going to too many Wheels, makes you a candidate for becoming the center of one."

Yog-Sothoth took a deep breath again.

Yog-Sothoth: "As for whether the Architects are unusual?  Which aspect are you asking about?"

"If you mean their cycle of reincarnation every time they make a reality... that is definitely unusual, and I suspect it has to do either with their power being bound or the behavior of the being at the center.  A Wheel can continue to turn without its guardians dying all the time, and in fact that's a lot more common."
"If you mean their sheer level of power, or the power of their subordinate beings, that is also an extraordinarily unusual case.  These Architects dwarf the power of other reality dragons in a way that simply should not be the case.  There are cults of beings here that can actually threaten reality dragons on a regular basis, and it's also something that simply _should not be_. Especially when the behaviors and attitudes of this Wheel are exceptionally primitive, in a way I'm not sure I can possibly convey even to a powerful mortal like yourself. I firmly believe it's not the Architects' fault. I think it has to do with some aspect of Azathoth."
"If you mean culturally... as I said, this Wheel is unusually backwards in its attitudes.  It is possible that being such reprobates is a necessity for dealing with this much power.  Doesn't make it a good approach.  There must be other ways to bring balance."
"But if you mean them having dedicated cults in the first place.... no, that's common.  Anyone who knows about the reality dragons tends to flock to them in reverence, if not outright worship.  It's actually kind of like the Temporal Lord arrangement, in a way.  Except instead of reveling in and encouraging it, most reality dragons don't appreciate that much attention.  It detracts from the job."
"If you want to ask about other aspects... you'll have to be clearer about your inquiry."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos nods and teleports them*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I brought him just as promised”


_((FYI, much like with the corrupt aspects of the Architects, I am using something called Zalgo to represent Azathoth's speech.  I used the second-lowest craziness level for the corrupt Architects... I'm using the fourth-lowest level for Azathoth.  I have bolded the text in all cases to make it more readable, but if it's not readable I will provide translations in small font on request.))_

Cosmos, Universe, and Firuthi stood in the presence of a formless being, with many tentacled beings singing and dancing around it.  Cosmos knew this presence well, Universe had beheld something like this once before.... but Firuthi seemed to have difficulty processing it.

Through horns and dancing, and mental inquiry, Azathoth addressed Universe.

*"Ţ̸͓̻̍̓͝h̷̦̪̐͗̿ͅe̷̘̖͆̒͜ ̸͚̼̪̑́͘ć̵̙͔̠̒é̵̢̥̓l̸̗͙͔̉e̶͙͎̒̚s̵͖͙̺̏̈̓ṭ̵͌̾i̵̡̓͒a̴͎̺͗͆l̷̰̩͋̓̈́-̶̢̜͚͒r̵̛͓̯̼͋̽ḛ̵͐̈́̚á̴̺͂l̸̦̗̾͂̎ì̶̖̳̿t̸͉̗͈̾́̄y̵̫̗̌ ̵̪̮̇͛̐d̷͖̤̮̀̽͝r̷̛͓̟͈̋̚a̷̗̖͒̋̕g̴̨̡͊̈́ò̶̦̘̱̚n̷̗͛͐̚ ̶̛̺̫̟́̾ȟ̷̦̰̘y̸̲͋̄͜͜b̷̫͐̿r̶̡͂i̴̢͈̅̋̎d̶̟̿̽.̴̫̭͋̈̆ ̶̭͔̓̃͝ ̶̣̰̳̚̕S̷̘̋̽͝õ̴̳̹̝̍ ̷͙͖̊͆̚s̸̙̮̟̽̄ȗ̴̝͝͠c̴̼̯̈̈́͗ḩ̸͕̆̆͝ ̸̣͇̤̀͗͒a̷̺͘ ̶̢̛̛͎̲b̶̛̻͕̽ȓ̴̤͈̳i̷̞͓̮̔̕d̸̬̪̒̎g̵̛̜̱e̵̢̾ ̸̜͖̬̑́̓i̶̗̰͝s̷͔̻͘ ̷̜͓͗p̸̛̪̈́̀o̴̳̪̗̒͑͠s̶͕̒͛͒ş̶̫̮̿͝í̶͎͇͕͊͋b̷̘͎̘̄̐͒l̶̩̾̒̈́ĕ̵̖͎.̵̬̠̖̀"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((FYI, much like with the corrupt aspects of the Architects, I am using something called Zalgo to represent Azathoth's speech.  I used the second-lowest craziness level for the corrupt Architects... I'm using the fourth-lowest level for Azathoth.  I have bolded the text in all cases to make it more readable, but if it's not readable I will provide translations in small font on request.))_
> 
> Cosmos, Universe, and Firuthi stood in the presence of a formless being, with many tentacled beings singing and dancing around it.  Cosmos knew this presence well, Universe had beheld something like this once before.... but Firuthi seemed to have difficulty processing it.
> 
> ...


“H-hello.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “H-hello.”


*"Á̴͙͖̑t̶͍͔̅͝ ̵̧̝̎ͅe̴̥͒ä̴͍͚́s̵̳͇͊ē̶̘͇.̵̦̅͂̆ ̷̩̱͖̾ ̷̻̭͉́̉͗I̷͉̔͝ ̶̛̣̯̲̂m̷̼͖̄̔̀a̵̖̰̔y̸͕͐ ̴͙̘̾̅b̷͓̆̐e̸̢̘̎̉͒ ̵̛͍͗͗͜t̴̲̝̭̊ḧ̷̨̺̻́̔̀ȅ̵͉ ̶̟̣͊͝ͅm̸̯̬̙̅o̵̦̮͆́s̴͚͒̀t̵͎͛ ̵͓̖͔͛ḓ̵̣̬̂͝i̶̢̖̍̓̾f̴̧͈̃͗͒f̵̤̪̀i̴̦̹͓͂́c̵̰̈́͜ù̷̢̎l̸̻̃̂t̷̬̞̝͑̀ ̵͔͇͛W̵̝̗̦͂h̷̢͖́̀͝e̷̞̝͓͐̓ě̶̠̱͔l̵̨͎͒ ̴̘̦̊̽̏ȩ̴̬͈̋n̵̡̥͘t̴̪͖͑̄͆ĭ̶̢̅̓t̷͇̔́̕y̵͉̣̎̐̈́ ̸̼̈́y̷̲̰̘͑o̷̪̜̒u̵͚̔̐ ̵̯̪͂w̴͕̘͍̚i̸̡̝̠͝l̷̼̼̝̀l̶̳̪͎̾͒ ̴͕̈͒͝m̶̅̓̓ͅe̷̲̪͂e̷̼̿̂t̵̯̖͆͑̃.̶͙̲̩̏͋͠ ̷̼͊͛͑ ̷͓͆T̸̩̣̈́͘e̶͎̻͋ļ̴̻̻̽͠ĺ̸̟̬ ̶͎͔͌͑̃m̸̭͌͂͘e̷̱͖͑̔͆.̴̢̺̺̂.̶̲̭̠̾͝.̴̜͍̇̌ ̶̬̘̈̒ͅì̶̡͍͍s̶̺̦̔ ̸̣̍̓͗ṭ̴̹͖̔h̸͉̭͛̚i̴͕͂s̵̗̣̘̐ ̷̭̑͆͝ͅỳ̵͍̥̬̽ö̴̢́ủ̵̹͔̗̓ŗ̵̟̋̐ ̴͔͒̌f̵̫̼̋̈́̎i̸̥͉͒̿r̷̰̫͉͆̾s̴̛̗̫͎̾t̶̰͕̊̐̚ ̴̟̀̎̕t̸͓̹̐̀͐͜i̶͙̲̝͐̀͑m̴̞̉͂̏e̷̖͇͛ͅ ̸̧̯̉m̷̱̎̾̍e̶̢̘̲͌̕ë̸̗̤́ṭ̸̭͇̅ỉ̷̗͈̥͌n̷̞͓̋̓̆g̵͖̰͘ ̷̝̯͙̑͛̈o̴̝̖͐n̴̲̅̉ḙ̴̇̈́ͅ?̵̜̀͆̿"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((FYI, much like with the corrupt aspects of the Architects, I am using something called Zalgo to represent Azathoth's speech.  I used the second-lowest craziness level for the corrupt Architects... I'm using the fourth-lowest level for Azathoth.  I have bolded the text in all cases to make it more readable, but if it's not readable I will provide translations in small font on request.))_
> 
> Cosmos, Universe, and Firuthi stood in the presence of a formless being, with many tentacled beings singing and dancing around it.  Cosmos knew this presence well, Universe had beheld something like this once before.... but Firuthi seemed to have difficulty processing it.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Yes Uncle”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Á̴͙͖̑t̶͍͔̅͝ ̵̧̝̎ͅe̴̥͒ä̴͍͚́s̵̳͇͊ē̶̘͇.̵̦̅͂̆ ̷̩̱͖̾ ̷̻̭͉́̉͗I̷͉̔͝ ̶̛̣̯̲̂m̷̼͖̄̔̀a̵̖̰̔y̸͕͐ ̴͙̘̾̅b̷͓̆̐e̸̢̘̎̉͒ ̵̛͍͗͗͜t̴̲̝̭̊ḧ̷̨̺̻́̔̀ȅ̵͉ ̶̟̣͊͝ͅm̸̯̬̙̅o̵̦̮͆́s̴͚͒̀t̵͎͛ ̵͓̖͔͛ḓ̵̣̬̂͝i̶̢̖̍̓̾f̴̧͈̃͗͒f̵̤̪̀i̴̦̹͓͂́c̵̰̈́͜ù̷̢̎l̸̻̃̂t̷̬̞̝͑̀ ̵͔͇͛W̵̝̗̦͂h̷̢͖́̀͝e̷̞̝͓͐̓ě̶̠̱͔l̵̨͎͒ ̴̘̦̊̽̏ȩ̴̬͈̋n̵̡̥͘t̴̪͖͑̄͆ĭ̶̢̅̓t̷͇̔́̕y̵͉̣̎̐̈́ ̸̼̈́y̷̲̰̘͑o̷̪̜̒u̵͚̔̐ ̵̯̪͂w̴͕̘͍̚i̸̡̝̠͝l̷̼̼̝̀l̶̳̪͎̾͒ ̴͕̈͒͝m̶̅̓̓ͅe̷̲̪͂e̷̼̿̂t̵̯̖͆͑̃.̶͙̲̩̏͋͠ ̷̼͊͛͑ ̷͓͆T̸̩̣̈́͘e̶͎̻͋ļ̴̻̻̽͠ĺ̸̟̬ ̶͎͔͌͑̃m̸̭͌͂͘e̷̱͖͑̔͆.̴̢̺̺̂.̶̲̭̠̾͝.̴̜͍̇̌ ̶̬̘̈̒ͅì̶̡͍͍s̶̺̦̔ ̸̣̍̓͗ṭ̴̹͖̔h̸͉̭͛̚i̴͕͂s̵̗̣̘̐ ̷̭̑͆͝ͅỳ̵͍̥̬̽ö̴̢́ủ̵̹͔̗̓ŗ̵̟̋̐ ̴͔͒̌f̵̫̼̋̈́̎i̸̥͉͒̿r̷̰̫͉͆̾s̴̛̗̫͎̾t̶̰͕̊̐̚ ̴̟̀̎̕t̸͓̹̐̀͐͜i̶͙̲̝͐̀͑m̴̞̉͂̏e̷̖͇͛ͅ ̸̧̯̉m̷̱̎̾̍e̶̢̘̲͌̕ë̸̗̤́ṭ̸̭͇̅ỉ̷̗͈̥͌n̷̞͓̋̓̆g̵͖̰͘ ̷̝̯͙̑͛̈o̴̝̖͐n̴̲̅̉ḙ̴̇̈́ͅ?̵̜̀͆̿"*


“Yes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”


*"Ÿ̵̻́͝o̸͇͝ǘ̴̖ ̸̡̲̺̊̑w̸̢̢̠͊i̴͔͌̓l̸̩͘l̶̹̥͇̓̉͊ ̵̤̗̦͒̈́̌l̶̥̿̅͝ĭ̵̹̰͓̄͘k̵̨̯̎e̵͓̮̖͛͊ĺ̵͕̻̇̍y̴̺͕̾̾͌ ̶̨̗̥͋̒̆h̵̛͔̮̮͒ą̵̝̮̈́̒v̵̮̾̕͜e̸̱͒ ̴̟̺̜̏͊t̶̤̪̓h̶͖́̑ḛ̸̘͉͌̑͝ ̶̤̱̓̊̽ŗ̸̮̈́e̴̞̹̋͝s̶̱̍̉̆p̷̣̹͛̄ó̶̫͙̼͝n̶̟̍̒s̴͙͍̩͆͐͑ị̸̣̯͌̏b̶̭͓͋̓͂ḯ̷̧̲̯l̸̛͓̰i̶̠̥̳̍̈̽ṫ̷̝̭̉͜y̷̲͌ͅ ̴̝̺̓̾ọ̸̼̃́f̸̣̪̣͐̚͠ ̸̗̣̍̊̑m̶̰̪̐̕͘e̷͕͎͗̉é̶̢̱t̵̪͗̋̕i̷̺͍̼͗̎n̴̩̏̈́̌g̶̗͊͌̕ ̶̘̈́o̶̢̜̅͘t̴̩̣͝ḧ̸̡͈ę̸̠̎r̷̜̒͋ ̶̙͔̕Ẅ̸̥̕h̴̳͓̽e̴̫̕e̴͕͚͊̂l̴̠̉̀͝ͅ ̸̘̼̓̈́̈́ȩ̴͍̓̌n̷̢͔̐̇t̸̨͒i̸̫̽͌t̵̯͆i̷͈̦̹̚ę̴̟̼̍͋͝ś̵͈̩͊̎͜.̷̡̜̈́̃ ̵̖͠ ̵̫̠́͝T̶̙̪̺̉h̵̩́̒e̸̗͋̀̚y̶̗̒̑͒.̵̳̤̩̋.̷̩̠̽ͅ.̶̟̍̅ ̵̺͔̑ͅd̸͓̜̟͒̃͊o̷̟̚ ̶̖͗́͜n̸͖̣͛ǫ̸̺͙͒̓t̵̬̃́ ̸̜̈́̃ä̴̯͓̙́̏p̵͕̄͝ͅp̶̠̿̿r̶̫̅́̎e̶̢̤̊ć̸͈̱͙͝͠i̶͕͉̒a̴͕̲̖͗̿t̶̘͚̹̒ȇ̵̪̖̺̎ ̶̣͖̈́̀m̸͈͆y̶̺͕͓̽̽ ̴̨̛̜̂e̴͕͊͑̇ͅx̶̹̎p̶̣̊e̵̢͒̐r̸̺͖̀̐ì̵̩̈́m̶̳̤̖̄̑͗e̵͇̽̋n̵̗̦̜͐t̸̫̚a̵̼̬̮͊͝͝l̴̘̥̿ ̵̛̦̇a̴̤͒͜t̵̺͐t̷͇͍͆̍ḯ̷͓̝́t̵̝̟͑̂̇ù̵̺d̷̻̒͠é̶̼͔͎̄̀.̷͚̌́"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ÿ̵̻́͝o̸͇͝ǘ̴̖ ̸̡̲̺̊̑w̸̢̢̠͊i̴͔͌̓l̸̩͘l̶̹̥͇̓̉͊ ̵̤̗̦͒̈́̌l̶̥̿̅͝ĭ̵̹̰͓̄͘k̵̨̯̎e̵͓̮̖͛͊ĺ̵͕̻̇̍y̴̺͕̾̾͌ ̶̨̗̥͋̒̆h̵̛͔̮̮͒ą̵̝̮̈́̒v̵̮̾̕͜e̸̱͒ ̴̟̺̜̏͊t̶̤̪̓h̶͖́̑ḛ̸̘͉͌̑͝ ̶̤̱̓̊̽ŗ̸̮̈́e̴̞̹̋͝s̶̱̍̉̆p̷̣̹͛̄ó̶̫͙̼͝n̶̟̍̒s̴͙͍̩͆͐͑ị̸̣̯͌̏b̶̭͓͋̓͂ḯ̷̧̲̯l̸̛͓̰i̶̠̥̳̍̈̽ṫ̷̝̭̉͜y̷̲͌ͅ ̴̝̺̓̾ọ̸̼̃́f̸̣̪̣͐̚͠ ̸̗̣̍̊̑m̶̰̪̐̕͘e̷͕͎͗̉é̶̢̱t̵̪͗̋̕i̷̺͍̼͗̎n̴̩̏̈́̌g̶̗͊͌̕ ̶̘̈́o̶̢̜̅͘t̴̩̣͝ḧ̸̡͈ę̸̠̎r̷̜̒͋ ̶̙͔̕Ẅ̸̥̕h̴̳͓̽e̴̫̕e̴͕͚͊̂l̴̠̉̀͝ͅ ̸̘̼̓̈́̈́ȩ̴͍̓̌n̷̢͔̐̇t̸̨͒i̸̫̽͌t̵̯͆i̷͈̦̹̚ę̴̟̼̍͋͝ś̵͈̩͊̎͜.̷̡̜̈́̃ ̵̖͠ ̵̫̠́͝T̶̙̪̺̉h̵̩́̒e̸̗͋̀̚y̶̗̒̑͒.̵̳̤̩̋.̷̩̠̽ͅ.̶̟̍̅ ̵̺͔̑ͅd̸͓̜̟͒̃͊o̷̟̚ ̶̖͗́͜n̸͖̣͛ǫ̸̺͙͒̓t̵̬̃́ ̸̜̈́̃ä̴̯͓̙́̏p̵͕̄͝ͅp̶̠̿̿r̶̫̅́̎e̶̢̤̊ć̸͈̱͙͝͠i̶͕͉̒a̴͕̲̖͗̿t̶̘͚̹̒ȇ̵̪̖̺̎ ̶̣͖̈́̀m̸͈͆y̶̺͕͓̽̽ ̴̨̛̜̂e̴͕͊͑̇ͅx̶̹̎p̶̣̊e̵̢͒̐r̸̺͖̀̐ì̵̩̈́m̶̳̤̖̄̑͗e̵͇̽̋n̵̗̦̜͐t̸̫̚a̵̼̬̮͊͝͝l̴̘̥̿ ̵̛̦̇a̴̤͒͜t̵̺͐t̷͇͍͆̍ḯ̷͓̝́t̵̝̟͑̂̇ù̵̺d̷̻̒͠é̶̼͔͎̄̀.̷͚̌́"*


“Ok.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes Uncle”


*"Ỷ̸̹̊ͅo̵̭̔̈́͝u̵̩͗͠ͅ ̵͇̂̀̀ͅa̶͕͝r̵̯̋̚͜ȇ̵̠̣̖ ̸͔̗̓͜a̷̢̛̘͔̿w̵̰͎̫̓͑̏ǻ̶̢̰͗r̴̝̓̽ë̵̡́ ̴̮̫̥̽͑w̷̧̱̘̃̅h̵̠͠a̶̬̾͝ṱ̵̒̕͝ ̴̡̻̣̄͘i̵͖̐͊̾t̶̫͂͗͘ ̴̝̠͎̈́̃̈́ţ̵͕̲̌ḁ̶͉̈͐̚k̶̻̊͝é̴̡̔̆s̴̗̩̓̈́ ̵̩̭̇̄ő̶̡͂̽u̶̲̬̖͘t̶̻̀̊͠ ̵͍̖̕͝o̸̱̿̒f̴̧̦̼͗ ̸̲̦́͝ò̷̠̠̺͘n̷̗̪̎e̸͓̅̃ ̴̨̜̯͒͊ò̵̘̠̈́͆f̵̗̹̈ ̸͕̕͝ů̷̖s̷͔̘̦͛͘ ̸̱͔̘̿ē̶̬̆͑n̴̟̹͔̾̎̄t̴͕̳̃i̵̲̟̎̄ţ̷͕͂̕ḯ̶̛̩̂é̴͖̲̥̚s̴͉̑̇͘ ̴̳̈́͋̂ț̵́̓͐ò̷͈̎́ ̵̡̤̥̋̀́s̸̝̙̐́̔p̶̝̑̔̓a̵̭̹̿͜w̶͎̄͛͝n̷͉͊͜ ̵͖̬͙̅á̶̬͍͂͝ ̶̢̪͈̑̔͘ȓ̵̮é̵̡̹̆å̶͉̒l̴̡̑͝i̵͔̤̔̃t̸̞̥̎ý̶̤͕ ̷͍͋d̷̲̙́̅̓ȓ̶͍͕̻̇a̶̩̼͆̐g̷̲̔͗̃o̵̲͗ṉ̵͂̈́͌.̷̧̦̺̄̈́ ̸̗͈͛ ̶̱̦̾D̴̘̊ȯ̵̖̆͘ ̶̡͋̍͜͜͝y̵͙͇̲̆̚ǫ̸̳̖̒u̵͕͐̚ ̸̟̅̾ṵ̵̣͒n̷̹͆͋͝ḑ̶̩̓̒̿ͅe̵̠̫̅̒r̸̰̳͔̈̏̍s̴͍̉̌͌ͅt̷̛̹͔̩̑a̶͓̓n̸͎̐d̶͎̓͒̕.̷̯̉̏.̷̭̌̚.̸͔̍ ̸̗̱̤͐w̷̥̦͌̿̑ͅh̸͖̼̆ḁ̷͈͙̋̐t̸̿̄̾͜ ̴͎́͋͜á̷̭͔̬̂ ̴̧͈̳͑̋̈h̴̘͋͂͝y̶͚̝̞͂b̵̰͎̍r̷̯͂̐̌ī̶̬̰͇̒͠d̶̝͗ ̷̧͕̝̾͠l̶̘̤͚̈̌ï̸̧̯̯̑k̵͉̋e̷͖̮̭̎ ̴̞̃̃͊t̵̨͙̅h̸̯̑i̸̗͇̽͌s̶͔̒ ̵̞̫̥̉͑m̴͇̳̆̋ȩ̵̩̒̅a̵̬̰͈͒́ṋ̸̈́͂̽s̶͎̊͋?̵̬̪̼̽"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ỷ̸̹̊ͅo̵̭̔̈́͝u̵̩͗͠ͅ ̵͇̂̀̀ͅa̶͕͝r̵̯̋̚͜ȇ̵̠̣̖ ̸͔̗̓͜a̷̢̛̘͔̿w̵̰͎̫̓͑̏ǻ̶̢̰͗r̴̝̓̽ë̵̡́ ̴̮̫̥̽͑w̷̧̱̘̃̅h̵̠͠a̶̬̾͝ṱ̵̒̕͝ ̴̡̻̣̄͘i̵͖̐͊̾t̶̫͂͗͘ ̴̝̠͎̈́̃̈́ţ̵͕̲̌ḁ̶͉̈͐̚k̶̻̊͝é̴̡̔̆s̴̗̩̓̈́ ̵̩̭̇̄ő̶̡͂̽u̶̲̬̖͘t̶̻̀̊͠ ̵͍̖̕͝o̸̱̿̒f̴̧̦̼͗ ̸̲̦́͝ò̷̠̠̺͘n̷̗̪̎e̸͓̅̃ ̴̨̜̯͒͊ò̵̘̠̈́͆f̵̗̹̈ ̸͕̕͝ů̷̖s̷͔̘̦͛͘ ̸̱͔̘̿ē̶̬̆͑n̴̟̹͔̾̎̄t̴͕̳̃i̵̲̟̎̄ţ̷͕͂̕ḯ̶̛̩̂é̴͖̲̥̚s̴͉̑̇͘ ̴̳̈́͋̂ț̵́̓͐ò̷͈̎́ ̵̡̤̥̋̀́s̸̝̙̐́̔p̶̝̑̔̓a̵̭̹̿͜w̶͎̄͛͝n̷͉͊͜ ̵͖̬͙̅á̶̬͍͂͝ ̶̢̪͈̑̔͘ȓ̵̮é̵̡̹̆å̶͉̒l̴̡̑͝i̵͔̤̔̃t̸̞̥̎ý̶̤͕ ̷͍͋d̷̲̙́̅̓ȓ̶͍͕̻̇a̶̩̼͆̐g̷̲̔͗̃o̵̲͗ṉ̵͂̈́͌.̷̧̦̺̄̈́ ̸̗͈͛ ̶̱̦̾D̴̘̊ȯ̵̖̆͘ ̶̡͋̍͜͜͝y̵͙͇̲̆̚ǫ̸̳̖̒u̵͕͐̚ ̸̟̅̾ṵ̵̣͒n̷̹͆͋͝ḑ̶̩̓̒̿ͅe̵̠̫̅̒r̸̰̳͔̈̏̍s̴͍̉̌͌ͅt̷̛̹͔̩̑a̶͓̓n̸͎̐d̶͎̓͒̕.̷̯̉̏.̷̭̌̚.̸͔̍ ̸̗̱̤͐w̷̥̦͌̿̑ͅh̸͖̼̆ḁ̷͈͙̋̐t̸̿̄̾͜ ̴͎́͋͜á̷̭͔̬̂ ̴̧͈̳͑̋̈h̴̘͋͂͝y̶͚̝̞͂b̵̰͎̍r̷̯͂̐̌ī̶̬̰͇̒͠d̶̝͗ ̷̧͕̝̾͠l̶̘̤͚̈̌ï̸̧̯̯̑k̵͉̋e̷͖̮̭̎ ̴̞̃̃͊t̵̨͙̅h̸̯̑i̸̗͇̽͌s̶͔̒ ̵̞̫̥̉͑m̴͇̳̆̋ȩ̵̩̒̅a̵̬̰͈͒́ṋ̸̈́͂̽s̶͎̊͋?̵̬̪̼̽"*


Cosmos:”No Uncle I-“


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”No Uncle I-“


*"Ǐ̴̟t̷̡͎̒̇̚ ̵͚͊̐m̵̲̀e̵̢͂̿a̸̳͌̊ǹ̶͎͇̾̾ş̶̧͚̋.̵̻̣̆.̵̲͗̀͝.̶̧̼̓ ̷͕̰͝t̶͖̜̆͂h̴̦̔̓̾a̶̲̻͖͗͠t̸̘̹́ ̶̨̬͘m̸̗͛͌o̷͖̒͌͜ȑ̷̤͍̘ë̷̪̻͙́̎͋ ̴̮̮̹̑̊̿p̸̨̃̓ỏ̶̢͔͗͑ẁ̷̨̭e̷̗̯̅r̵̡̹̈́̅ ̷̛̫͜͠c̷̞̘̍a̷̯̿͜n̶̜̞̐͂͝ ̶̧̜̉b̷̛̼̟̔e̸̟̤̼͂ ̴̰̘̠͆͑̕f̸͚̄͊r̴̨̪̊͋é̶͍̰̻̉̚è̸̙͂̎ḑ̷̐̂ ̷̬̱̤̋̊f̵̜̰͕͝o̶͇͑͂͠ȑ̵͍̠̫͋ ̸̰͎̔m̸̲̉͠o̶̜̲̓͐͗ṙ̸̮́e̸͇̰͗̎̈ ̵̠̭͒̉͜W̷̨̏h̶̘̓̄͝e̷̙͊͒̈́e̶̢̻̕͠l̸̟͗̀s̵̛̹͓̃͠.̴͉̯͒̀͠ ̵̩̾ ̶̢̝̉Ẇ̸̜͝e̴̼̯̰̓̓̅ ̷̟̜͖̆̏͘ĥ̵͕̙ả̷̱̓v̴̼͒ȇ̸̺̥̃ ̷̭͓̌͗̓͜ẖ̸̢̳̒́̄ǫ̸̣͍͠a̸̲̾͑̉r̸̰̗̘͌̇d̴̜̱̃e̵̱̤͈̐̀̚d̴͔̪͂̐̚ ̵̖͙̈́̅ṗ̶̤̹̪̈́̏o̷̯͎̔ͅw̸̬͛́͘e̵̱̼̋͂̒r̵͔̐̅͝ ̴͔̱͑͑b̵̨̹̹͂͝ě̶̮̬c̴̞̊a̶͍͈̔̊̇u̴̞͛ͅs̵̛̫͚̈̍ẽ̴̱͜ ̵͉̥̏͂̀w̸̡̾e̸͖͖̐ ̸̢̎̏h̶̛̤͛̾a̵͇͎̾̚v̶̞̂̀e̸̥̐ͅ ̶͍͚̀͌̚t̵̘̊͆o̸͔͋̄ ̴͖͋m̵͕̠̞̉̌̔ą̶͔͙̈k̶̠̮̅͠ȇ̴͓̥̍ ̵̛͍̗͕̑͐ớ̷̳͕u̵̗̺̐r̷̗͉͛ ̸̼̪̖̓͂ȍ̴͉͎̜w̷̪̣̉̂n̵̛̳̳͖͛͝ ̶̘̲̳̇̌̈c̵̛̯̙̑̒ḷ̴̨̳̊̓̍o̷̯̐͝s̷̛̙̜ẽ̶͔̟͝s̴͈̤̈́́t̷̹͓̓̇͝ ̵͔͋g̶̡̈́u̴̱͓̮͑̎͛a̶̬͇̽r̶͕̖̔̀͜d̵͍͓͝ͅi̴͈̓̿ã̴̬̲̒́n̴̤͍̝͝s̸͖̩̓̋.̴͍͆͊ ̸̣̈̋̓ ̸̧̼̭͊̒Ï̶͇̭̃t̵̠̭̀ ̸͉̋̇͠l̵͖̐i̵̫̳͗̔m̴̳̔̎i̵̅̀͜t̸͉̣̓̕s̸͇͐̇̍ ̷̨͎̓͑̈́ů̵̡͕s̸̢͇̯͂̄̍.̴̡̙̋̀ ̴̩͌̂̊ ̷̡̆Ţ̸̅͐h̶̢̭̖̓ĕ̵̮ ̶̧̰̼͋c̵̥̃ė̴͔͖̾l̷̮̺̍͋ḛ̶͌̈̚s̷̳̭͎͝t̸̯̲͒̌̌ȉ̴̥a̴̪͐̔l̶̗̘̞̋͌̄s̸̩̮̎ ̵̺͚̌͝w̵̧̫͋͆e̴̠͒̒́ŕ̴̖̹̫̑e̴̥̦̅ ̵̨̄͂ạ̴̝̌̿ ̴͖̲̎̀b̶̝͑̐i̴͈͕̎͆͆g̴̫̟̓̽̉ ̵̠̥̃͝s̵̘̙̳̉͆t̷͓͈̪̽͒e̴̱̟̼̅̈́ṕ̶̢̩̙̍͠ ̵̹̋̔̋f̸͚͔̊ͅo̵͕̖̿r̸͚̲̿̌ẁ̴̞̭̈̓ǎ̷͉̓r̷̰̞̃d̴̨̢͍͛͛.̶̯̲̀ ̴̧̨̑͝͝ ̷̘͚̣̍͗̾T̶̖͓̃͋̚h̴̠̥̤̊͌i̵̳͐͠s̴̗̈́̍ ̴̛͓́͜i̸̹̼͒̒s̴͖̠̅ ̷̳̠̌̓͜ȩ̵͇̪̾͝v̵̹̠̐e̶̳͑͝n̵̖͍̑ ̵̤̽͋b̸̙͜͝͠ĭ̸̺̲g̶̡̽͛g̴͚̊̓ͅe̴̘͐͝r̸̖͑͂͗.̴̪̾̉"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ǐ̴̟t̷̡͎̒̇̚ ̵͚͊̐m̵̲̀e̵̢͂̿a̸̳͌̊ǹ̶͎͇̾̾ş̶̧͚̋.̵̻̣̆.̵̲͗̀͝.̶̧̼̓ ̷͕̰͝t̶͖̜̆͂h̴̦̔̓̾a̶̲̻͖͗͠t̸̘̹́ ̶̨̬͘m̸̗͛͌o̷͖̒͌͜ȑ̷̤͍̘ë̷̪̻͙́̎͋ ̴̮̮̹̑̊̿p̸̨̃̓ỏ̶̢͔͗͑ẁ̷̨̭e̷̗̯̅r̵̡̹̈́̅ ̷̛̫͜͠c̷̞̘̍a̷̯̿͜n̶̜̞̐͂͝ ̶̧̜̉b̷̛̼̟̔e̸̟̤̼͂ ̴̰̘̠͆͑̕f̸͚̄͊r̴̨̪̊͋é̶͍̰̻̉̚è̸̙͂̎ḑ̷̐̂ ̷̬̱̤̋̊f̵̜̰͕͝o̶͇͑͂͠ȑ̵͍̠̫͋ ̸̰͎̔m̸̲̉͠o̶̜̲̓͐͗ṙ̸̮́e̸͇̰͗̎̈ ̵̠̭͒̉͜W̷̨̏h̶̘̓̄͝e̷̙͊͒̈́e̶̢̻̕͠l̸̟͗̀s̵̛̹͓̃͠.̴͉̯͒̀͠ ̵̩̾ ̶̢̝̉Ẇ̸̜͝e̴̼̯̰̓̓̅ ̷̟̜͖̆̏͘ĥ̵͕̙ả̷̱̓v̴̼͒ȇ̸̺̥̃ ̷̭͓̌͗̓͜ẖ̸̢̳̒́̄ǫ̸̣͍͠a̸̲̾͑̉r̸̰̗̘͌̇d̴̜̱̃e̵̱̤͈̐̀̚d̴͔̪͂̐̚ ̵̖͙̈́̅ṗ̶̤̹̪̈́̏o̷̯͎̔ͅw̸̬͛́͘e̵̱̼̋͂̒r̵͔̐̅͝ ̴͔̱͑͑b̵̨̹̹͂͝ě̶̮̬c̴̞̊a̶͍͈̔̊̇u̴̞͛ͅs̵̛̫͚̈̍ẽ̴̱͜ ̵͉̥̏͂̀w̸̡̾e̸͖͖̐ ̸̢̎̏h̶̛̤͛̾a̵͇͎̾̚v̶̞̂̀e̸̥̐ͅ ̶͍͚̀͌̚t̵̘̊͆o̸͔͋̄ ̴͖͋m̵͕̠̞̉̌̔ą̶͔͙̈k̶̠̮̅͠ȇ̴͓̥̍ ̵̛͍̗͕̑͐ớ̷̳͕u̵̗̺̐r̷̗͉͛ ̸̼̪̖̓͂ȍ̴͉͎̜w̷̪̣̉̂n̵̛̳̳͖͛͝ ̶̘̲̳̇̌̈c̵̛̯̙̑̒ḷ̴̨̳̊̓̍o̷̯̐͝s̷̛̙̜ẽ̶͔̟͝s̴͈̤̈́́t̷̹͓̓̇͝ ̵͔͋g̶̡̈́u̴̱͓̮͑̎͛a̶̬͇̽r̶͕̖̔̀͜d̵͍͓͝ͅi̴͈̓̿ã̴̬̲̒́n̴̤͍̝͝s̸͖̩̓̋.̴͍͆͊ ̸̣̈̋̓ ̸̧̼̭͊̒Ï̶͇̭̃t̵̠̭̀ ̸͉̋̇͠l̵͖̐i̵̫̳͗̔m̴̳̔̎i̵̅̀͜t̸͉̣̓̕s̸͇͐̇̍ ̷̨͎̓͑̈́ů̵̡͕s̸̢͇̯͂̄̍.̴̡̙̋̀ ̴̩͌̂̊ ̷̡̆Ţ̸̅͐h̶̢̭̖̓ĕ̵̮ ̶̧̰̼͋c̵̥̃ė̴͔͖̾l̷̮̺̍͋ḛ̶͌̈̚s̷̳̭͎͝t̸̯̲͒̌̌ȉ̴̥a̴̪͐̔l̶̗̘̞̋͌̄s̸̩̮̎ ̵̺͚̌͝w̵̧̫͋͆e̴̠͒̒́ŕ̴̖̹̫̑e̴̥̦̅ ̵̨̄͂ạ̴̝̌̿ ̴͖̲̎̀b̶̝͑̐i̴͈͕̎͆͆g̴̫̟̓̽̉ ̵̠̥̃͝s̵̘̙̳̉͆t̷͓͈̪̽͒e̴̱̟̼̅̈́ṕ̶̢̩̙̍͠ ̵̹̋̔̋f̸͚͔̊ͅo̵͕̖̿r̸͚̲̿̌ẁ̴̞̭̈̓ǎ̷͉̓r̷̰̞̃d̴̨̢͍͛͛.̶̯̲̀ ̴̧̨̑͝͝ ̷̘͚̣̍͗̾T̶̖͓̃͋̚h̴̠̥̤̊͌i̵̳͐͠s̴̗̈́̍ ̴̛͓́͜i̸̹̼͒̒s̴͖̠̅ ̷̳̠̌̓͜ȩ̵͇̪̾͝v̵̹̠̐e̶̳͑͝n̵̖͍̑ ̵̤̽͋b̸̙͜͝͠ĭ̸̺̲g̶̡̽͛g̴͚̊̓ͅe̴̘͐͝r̸̖͑͂͗.̴̪̾̉"*


Cosmos:”That was a good thing?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”That was a good thing?”


*"Ȳ̶̳͓͈̈́͐ò̷̤̞̦u̶̮͍͆̅͂ ̷̖͎̐͒͜ḵ̷̪̲̔̈́̚n̵͕̪͉͒ò̷͓͎̖w̴̗͎̓ ̶̠̈́͝ờ̵͓̘̻̈́f̶̠͈͛ ̷͙̊̓̀t̶͔͗̄͒h̴͈͉͓̓͆͝è̸͇̣̺ ̸͈͙͂F̵̹͐ǐ̵̭̪̎r̵̡̯̠̿͝s̵͓͊t̶̩͍͔͒͗ ̷̺͎̖͊Ḑ̴̤̓͘a̴̹̎̒͝r̴͚̍͒k̴̡̹͕͊͠n̷͕̖͆̓͊e̸̪͊̈́s̴̫̬̙̚s̴̢̥͕̊͛.̷̠͔́̄ ̷̣̠́̆͛ ̷͖̼̳͠M̷̖̿å̴̜̃n̵͖͘y̸̨̡̛͆̍ ̵̻͛̇̓Ẃ̸͇h̶̗͌̕ĕ̴̬̤̺ẽ̴͎͚̒l̵͚̯̍ ̴̖̘̯͘ẹ̷̜̿̿͆n̷͈̓t̸͚̰̜͒̒̈́ḭ̵͛͂t̴͖̫͂̈́i̷̡͍̣̓̀ę̴̗̓s̴͍̏̐͠ ̵͓̾m̷̙̭̅͑̈ͅe̷̯̖͙̋́̄r̸͇̗̳͆̈́ẹ̴͙̜̎̐̕l̸̮̠̏y̵̧͛̉͜͝ ̵̧͕̆ś̴̖͓̘e̴̪̳̟͝ĕ̶͓̏̒k̶͔̬̉͆ ̷̛͙̤̳t̴̢̪̽͝o̷͍̬̐͗͘͜ ̸̱̍̀͜͠ḫ̸̬̰̈́̆ơ̷̪͌̈ḽ̵̫́̈͠d̸̳̮̩͐ ̷̮̈́͆ì̸͕̯̣t̸̛̻̑̾ ̸̱̠̳̊̇̃b̴̹̳̜̋a̷̧̒c̴͎̳̙͐k̸̨̺̻̉.̷̢̯̏̀ ̴̼̯̖̀ ̷̪̒̏Î̶̛̭̎ ̸̦̲̺̈́͘͝s̴̩͙͛͑ȇ̸͔͚ȩ̷̛͊̐k̴̡͝ ̷̡͉͒t̸̺̮̪̔͛͝ó̷̪͖ ̶͙̤̩̀a̵̯̘̎̄͠c̷͓̏͌t̵̪͉̔̄i̴̫͊́͝v̷̬̔e̸̯̍̈́͜͝l̴͍̎͂ỳ̸͉͙̄ ̵͇͌͘d̷͖̘͍͗̑ȩ̶̟̫̚p̵̩͓̌̃r̵͚̫̱͑͋̽i̷̘͙̊v̸̨͗̀̕e̶̻̐ ̴̗̅͗̽i̵̻̐t̵̨̖͙̐́ ̶͓̹̻͊̒̈ö̶͇̂̀f̷̉̍ͅ ̷̼͔͌̔͠p̶͎̼̘͑ớ̶̧̼̬w̶͕̳̦̎̀͂é̴̪͐͗r̴͙̺͆́͗.̶̻͗ ̶͕̯̟̑͂͋ ̶̻̫̹̈́P̶̖̙̃̈́e̴͎͉̽̈́̎ṙ̴̝̼ḧ̶͕a̴̲̖̫͛͊̕p̵̣̦͠s̵̼͉̙̒̒.̷̱̩̓̔.̷̪͓̗̾̎̄.̵̬̌̋͗ ̶̟͖̻̀͝e̴̹̪͛v̶̘̟̒e̴̼̘̬̎̕n̵̪͎̘̆ ̷̦̫̇͊d̸̮́ȅ̵̛̮͊s̴̡̙͂̾̎ͅt̵̨̛̻́͌ȑ̵̦͕õ̸̥̯͑͜y̵̗̓̀͝ ̷̧͈͖̀͐͝i̵̼̬̒̈́t̶̡̯̜͛̄́.̶̧̎ ̸̲͉̕͝ ̸̡̉M̴̖̽̉o̴͎̣̳͝r̴̰̾͛͂e̴̥͙̍̔̕ ̵̖̐̈́W̷̤̼̿͑̉h̵͎͛̎͌e̵̜͔̼͂͒ĕ̷͎͓̮́̏l̸̟̂s̷͔͎̘͊̾ ̷̡̯͚̾̿w̶̯͐́ó̸͉ṳ̷̙̺͗̊̌l̸̦̞̀͐d̶͉̎ ̶̖̆a̷̮̹͗̉̅c̴̈́ͅc̴̡̄̀̐o̷͔̔͜͠m̴̦̂̋̋p̸̢̢̭̔l̷͔̐͆̉ī̶̧͋͝s̶̤̄̚ẖ̵̛̯̾̓ ̵̱̈͒̆ť̵̜̻̉h̶̢̐į̸̛̠͠s̴̳̻̓̆.̶̡̗̮͝"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ȳ̶̳͓͈̈́͐ò̷̤̞̦u̶̮͍͆̅͂ ̷̖͎̐͒͜ḵ̷̪̲̔̈́̚n̵͕̪͉͒ò̷͓͎̖w̴̗͎̓ ̶̠̈́͝ờ̵͓̘̻̈́f̶̠͈͛ ̷͙̊̓̀t̶͔͗̄͒h̴͈͉͓̓͆͝è̸͇̣̺ ̸͈͙͂F̵̹͐ǐ̵̭̪̎r̵̡̯̠̿͝s̵͓͊t̶̩͍͔͒͗ ̷̺͎̖͊Ḑ̴̤̓͘a̴̹̎̒͝r̴͚̍͒k̴̡̹͕͊͠n̷͕̖͆̓͊e̸̪͊̈́s̴̫̬̙̚s̴̢̥͕̊͛.̷̠͔́̄ ̷̣̠́̆͛ ̷͖̼̳͠M̷̖̿å̴̜̃n̵͖͘y̸̨̡̛͆̍ ̵̻͛̇̓Ẃ̸͇h̶̗͌̕ĕ̴̬̤̺ẽ̴͎͚̒l̵͚̯̍ ̴̖̘̯͘ẹ̷̜̿̿͆n̷͈̓t̸͚̰̜͒̒̈́ḭ̵͛͂t̴͖̫͂̈́i̷̡͍̣̓̀ę̴̗̓s̴͍̏̐͠ ̵͓̾m̷̙̭̅͑̈ͅe̷̯̖͙̋́̄r̸͇̗̳͆̈́ẹ̴͙̜̎̐̕l̸̮̠̏y̵̧͛̉͜͝ ̵̧͕̆ś̴̖͓̘e̴̪̳̟͝ĕ̶͓̏̒k̶͔̬̉͆ ̷̛͙̤̳t̴̢̪̽͝o̷͍̬̐͗͘͜ ̸̱̍̀͜͠ḫ̸̬̰̈́̆ơ̷̪͌̈ḽ̵̫́̈͠d̸̳̮̩͐ ̷̮̈́͆ì̸͕̯̣t̸̛̻̑̾ ̸̱̠̳̊̇̃b̴̹̳̜̋a̷̧̒c̴͎̳̙͐k̸̨̺̻̉.̷̢̯̏̀ ̴̼̯̖̀ ̷̪̒̏Î̶̛̭̎ ̸̦̲̺̈́͘͝s̴̩͙͛͑ȇ̸͔͚ȩ̷̛͊̐k̴̡͝ ̷̡͉͒t̸̺̮̪̔͛͝ó̷̪͖ ̶͙̤̩̀a̵̯̘̎̄͠c̷͓̏͌t̵̪͉̔̄i̴̫͊́͝v̷̬̔e̸̯̍̈́͜͝l̴͍̎͂ỳ̸͉͙̄ ̵͇͌͘d̷͖̘͍͗̑ȩ̶̟̫̚p̵̩͓̌̃r̵͚̫̱͑͋̽i̷̘͙̊v̸̨͗̀̕e̶̻̐ ̴̗̅͗̽i̵̻̐t̵̨̖͙̐́ ̶͓̹̻͊̒̈ö̶͇̂̀f̷̉̍ͅ ̷̼͔͌̔͠p̶͎̼̘͑ớ̶̧̼̬w̶͕̳̦̎̀͂é̴̪͐͗r̴͙̺͆́͗.̶̻͗ ̶͕̯̟̑͂͋ ̶̻̫̹̈́P̶̖̙̃̈́e̴͎͉̽̈́̎ṙ̴̝̼ḧ̶͕a̴̲̖̫͛͊̕p̵̣̦͠s̵̼͉̙̒̒.̷̱̩̓̔.̷̪͓̗̾̎̄.̵̬̌̋͗ ̶̟͖̻̀͝e̴̹̪͛v̶̘̟̒e̴̼̘̬̎̕n̵̪͎̘̆ ̷̦̫̇͊d̸̮́ȅ̵̛̮͊s̴̡̙͂̾̎ͅt̵̨̛̻́͌ȑ̵̦͕õ̸̥̯͑͜y̵̗̓̀͝ ̷̧͈͖̀͐͝i̵̼̬̒̈́t̶̡̯̜͛̄́.̶̧̎ ̸̲͉̕͝ ̸̡̉M̴̖̽̉o̴͎̣̳͝r̴̰̾͛͂e̴̥͙̍̔̕ ̵̖̐̈́W̷̤̼̿͑̉h̵͎͛̎͌e̵̜͔̼͂͒ĕ̷͎͓̮́̏l̸̟̂s̷͔͎̘͊̾ ̷̡̯͚̾̿w̶̯͐́ó̸͉ṳ̷̙̺͗̊̌l̸̦̞̀͐d̶͉̎ ̶̖̆a̷̮̹͗̉̅c̴̈́ͅc̴̡̄̀̐o̷͔̔͜͠m̴̦̂̋̋p̸̢̢̭̔l̷͔̐͆̉ī̶̧͋͝s̶̤̄̚ẖ̵̛̯̾̓ ̵̱̈͒̆ť̵̜̻̉h̶̢̐į̸̛̠͠s̴̳̻̓̆.̶̡̗̮͝"*


Cosmos:”if you’re proposing what I think you’re proposing I’m ready” “Grandpa no don’t leave me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”if you’re proposing what I think you’re proposing I’m ready” “Grandpa no don’t leave me”


*"È̶̠̣̑ȧ̵̤͚̞͘͝s̴̡̯̔y̶̡̒.̷̨̥̹̃ ̵̦̜͊͒ ̶̞̞͗̃̒B̴̨̫̽e̶̪͓͠ȉ̸̖n̴̛̳͙͔̂̌g̷͎͍̺͋ ̷̳̙̕a̵̻̲̩̐̊͂ ̶̫̱̅W̶̝͊͐̈́ͅh̵͙̬͎̊̉̒e̷̗̋̄͝e̸͚̙͌ḷ̶̞̀̒ ̶̻͓͔̑̓̚e̴͖͇̫͌̌n̸̺̖̈́t̵̖̃i̷̢̘̐́t̴͚͋̋y̴͚̻̳͘ ̶̻̗̀̌͑ĭ̶̙̠s̶̱̥̐͘͠ ̷̢͐̂n̵̻̥͛̋ͅö̴̢̺̼͗̿t̵͍̀ ̴̗̹̾̿a̸̭̜͚̔̃̚ ̶̦̖͓́s̸̡̢̗̑̈i̷̞̪̽͜m̷̢̞͖͊̄͠p̷̨̛͘l̸̢͌̅̇e̷̖͙̬̾ ̵̹̥̳͂͌̂ḿ̵̖͎̬a̷̹̺̎͠t̴͕͂t̷͎͔̓̀ę̷͎̖̈́͝r̵̼̤̲̊͌́.̵̹͙̬̈́͋̋ ̷̮̪̇̓͜͠ ̴͕̾̃I̷̙̝̍͆f̸̜͓͊͗͘ ̷̮̣̝̑̆͘i̶̡͋t̴̪̫́ ̵̤͝w̸̏ͅe̷͉͠ṟ̷̳͆ĕ̴̹͕͉͘,̶͇̺̍̎̄ ̵̹̦͈͛Ì̶͓͖̽͜ ̸̬̳̲̓w̴̞̮͛̌ͅö̵͙̮͕́̌̕ũ̸̘͓l̵̰͔͒d̴͍́̔̐ ̵̜̩̿̆h̴̙̻͇̔̾̔ȧ̷̠̰̓v̸̨͂̑e̵̫͒ ̷̦͛b̸̛̤̜̾͗e̸̯̊͋͆é̵̜͝n̶̢̮̗͊ ̸̭̟́́͠c̵̼̻̳̄o̶̪̙̫̒̇͝n̷̹͇̦̍̆t̵͇̟̯̏̀́e̴̛͜͠͝n̸̞͑̄́t̷̳̮̫͋ ̵̹͕̎͆͠w̴̩͒i̵̫͗̀͐ͅt̴̞͇͉̽̍h̷̼͍̍ ̶̘͐̈́ͅl̸͉͉̀͐̏e̸̺̟͙͌t̵̨̎t̵͚͎̔ị̸͒n̴͓͊̽g̷̛̛̞͐͜ ̶͍͖́̕t̴̥̠͋̽́h̴̤̽͂é̴̼̐ ̴̱͍̊f̴͎̄̍͜i̶͊̾̿ͅv̸̝͗̓̇ĕ̷̘̑ ̸̞̬̋r̷͔̪͕͋͠è̴̗̝a̵̟̦͆l̵͚̟͆̆̚i̴̗͙̍̂̀t̴̢͑͌y̴͉̺̱̆ ̷̗͉̊͝d̸̖̝͊̾r̸̙͊a̵̮̩͐̎g̴̙̦͈̅̊̈́ő̴̲̺͝ṉ̷͕̟̔s̸͍͉̀ ̷̢̰̎͊I̶̦̒ ̸̘̒̉s̶̛̮̟͈p̵̫̓̈a̴̺͐w̶̪̹̹̎̉͛n̴̳̈́͌e̴̡̖̿̌͠d̶͔̓ ̴̤̰̟͛b̶̲̉ͅë̴ͅ ̸̝̼͋̅͠W̶̨̧̘͒ḫ̴͚̀e̸̞̥̫̐̇̾è̸̜̌ḷ̴͖̲̑̈̎ ̵̦͓̘̏͠ę̷̱̈́n̵̬̈̌t̴͙͙̊͗̏i̵̯̅͠ṯ̴̊i̶͙̅̆̾e̸͖̅̃͊s̶̟͉̅̋̽͜ ̷̝̻̔̒̉a̸̮͊͌l̴̳̝̑r̷͈̝̀e̷͎̞̺̊̑à̷̂ͅď̵͔̘͒͝y̴̧̛̱͗.̸͚̣̒͐ͅ"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"È̶̠̣̑ȧ̵̤͚̞͘͝s̴̡̯̔y̶̡̒.̷̨̥̹̃ ̵̦̜͊͒ ̶̞̞͗̃̒B̴̨̫̽e̶̪͓͠ȉ̸̖n̴̛̳͙͔̂̌g̷͎͍̺͋ ̷̳̙̕a̵̻̲̩̐̊͂ ̶̫̱̅W̶̝͊͐̈́ͅh̵͙̬͎̊̉̒e̷̗̋̄͝e̸͚̙͌ḷ̶̞̀̒ ̶̻͓͔̑̓̚e̴͖͇̫͌̌n̸̺̖̈́t̵̖̃i̷̢̘̐́t̴͚͋̋y̴͚̻̳͘ ̶̻̗̀̌͑ĭ̶̙̠s̶̱̥̐͘͠ ̷̢͐̂n̵̻̥͛̋ͅö̴̢̺̼͗̿t̵͍̀ ̴̗̹̾̿a̸̭̜͚̔̃̚ ̶̦̖͓́s̸̡̢̗̑̈i̷̞̪̽͜m̷̢̞͖͊̄͠p̷̨̛͘l̸̢͌̅̇e̷̖͙̬̾ ̵̹̥̳͂͌̂ḿ̵̖͎̬a̷̹̺̎͠t̴͕͂t̷͎͔̓̀ę̷͎̖̈́͝r̵̼̤̲̊͌́.̵̹͙̬̈́͋̋ ̷̮̪̇̓͜͠ ̴͕̾̃I̷̙̝̍͆f̸̜͓͊͗͘ ̷̮̣̝̑̆͘i̶̡͋t̴̪̫́ ̵̤͝w̸̏ͅe̷͉͠ṟ̷̳͆ĕ̴̹͕͉͘,̶͇̺̍̎̄ ̵̹̦͈͛Ì̶͓͖̽͜ ̸̬̳̲̓w̴̞̮͛̌ͅö̵͙̮͕́̌̕ũ̸̘͓l̵̰͔͒d̴͍́̔̐ ̵̜̩̿̆h̴̙̻͇̔̾̔ȧ̷̠̰̓v̸̨͂̑e̵̫͒ ̷̦͛b̸̛̤̜̾͗e̸̯̊͋͆é̵̜͝n̶̢̮̗͊ ̸̭̟́́͠c̵̼̻̳̄o̶̪̙̫̒̇͝n̷̹͇̦̍̆t̵͇̟̯̏̀́e̴̛͜͠͝n̸̞͑̄́t̷̳̮̫͋ ̵̹͕̎͆͠w̴̩͒i̵̫͗̀͐ͅt̴̞͇͉̽̍h̷̼͍̍ ̶̘͐̈́ͅl̸͉͉̀͐̏e̸̺̟͙͌t̵̨̎t̵͚͎̔ị̸͒n̴͓͊̽g̷̛̛̞͐͜ ̶͍͖́̕t̴̥̠͋̽́h̴̤̽͂é̴̼̐ ̴̱͍̊f̴͎̄̍͜i̶͊̾̿ͅv̸̝͗̓̇ĕ̷̘̑ ̸̞̬̋r̷͔̪͕͋͠è̴̗̝a̵̟̦͆l̵͚̟͆̆̚i̴̗͙̍̂̀t̴̢͑͌y̴͉̺̱̆ ̷̗͉̊͝d̸̖̝͊̾r̸̙͊a̵̮̩͐̎g̴̙̦͈̅̊̈́ő̴̲̺͝ṉ̷͕̟̔s̸͍͉̀ ̷̢̰̎͊I̶̦̒ ̸̘̒̉s̶̛̮̟͈p̵̫̓̈a̴̺͐w̶̪̹̹̎̉͛n̴̳̈́͌e̴̡̖̿̌͠d̶͔̓ ̴̤̰̟͛b̶̲̉ͅë̴ͅ ̸̝̼͋̅͠W̶̨̧̘͒ḫ̴͚̀e̸̞̥̫̐̇̾è̸̜̌ḷ̴͖̲̑̈̎ ̵̦͓̘̏͠ę̷̱̈́n̵̬̈̌t̴͙͙̊͗̏i̵̯̅͠ṯ̴̊i̶͙̅̆̾e̸͖̅̃͊s̶̟͉̅̋̽͜ ̷̝̻̔̒̉a̸̮͊͌l̴̳̝̑r̷͈̝̀e̷͎̞̺̊̑à̷̂ͅď̵͔̘͒͝y̴̧̛̱͗.̸͚̣̒͐ͅ"*


Cosmos:”What are you proposing?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”Uncle?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”What are you proposing?”


*"W̸̩̃̃̈́h̶̎͋̚ͅa̶̡̺͇̽͆̕ẗ̵͈́̀̃ ̶̝̰͓͒̌̅y̸̛̮̫̗ȯ̸̪̘̅ũ̵̦͖̟ ̵̜̆ț̷̬̄̐ḩ̸̝̀o̶͙̍̕ṵ̵̀g̸̯͌ḫ̵̖̲̏t̶̠̏͛̌ ̷̢̈Í̷̯͚̽͌ ̶͖͈͂͝p̷̛̫̤̓ȑ̴͓̐́ͅȯ̸̯p̸͖͒̾͝ȯ̵̗̰̇s̴̲̖͓̏è̸̦̃̀d̷͚̞̅ ̷̻͖̻̔̓̋i̶͖̋ṣ̴̛̹̙̀̈́ ̶̞̝͛̄͐ḁ̵̧̒̾͝ ̸̱̟̩̅f̵̫̳̀u̵̢̫̞̎t̶̡̘̂͊̉u̴̢͎͚̎r̷̥͗é̴̪̚ ̸͖͍̽͑g̴̣͍͔̈́o̸̥̭̎ä̵̲̬̗́͋̕l̶̻͗̃̓.̷̭̹̤̆̄͗ ̸̼̳̃̔͜ ̶̳͕̭́̒͠T̶̲̲̦͛͋̚h̵͔̗͊͑e̸̪̬͐ ̸̧͙̫̓̆c̷̖͙̋ê̸̪̦̈̌l̴̢̘̪̿͝e̸̡͇͂s̴̪̀t̸͙̭̾̏i̸̺̯̎͊ā̵͇̯̯̚ĺ̶̝̮-̸̩̻̇ͅr̴̬͙̬͂̊̊e̷̢̻̻̅̎͌a̴̮̾l̸̗͑̑i̴̞̲͒̀͜t̵̨̤̞̑y̶̛̖͙̟̋͌ ̸͎̬͗̏̇ḧ̶͎͓͍́̾ỵ̵̀b̸͔͗̽͗r̷͙͒̾̓i̶̜̓d̶̫͗͑̍.̸̳̿́͝.̵̺̥̎̕.̴̗̀͗ ̵̺̆̆ŵ̷̛͉̚ę̴͍̇ ̵̰̒͗͊w̷̙̘̦͠i̷̞̓̆̽l̸̟̕ļ̶̡̻̈́̚ ̷̱̜̼͊̈́͝ṇ̸͙̅̋ͅĕ̵̝̒͜ͅe̴̬̖͘ͅd̶̗̤͗̅ ̶̜͓͂͠s̵̛̱̕o̷̥̻̙͌͊̕ṁ̸̩̦̻͋́e̶̜͆ ̶̲̓̿e̶͍̩̪͗̔o̸̠̱͇͛͗͊n̵͍̈́̌s̶̳̘̪̚ ̷̢̰͇͒̓̒t̵̬̺̾̎̊ǫ̸͎̎͝ ̵̮̤̊s̸̢̺̔̈́͘e̴͖̫̺̿ẽ̴͚ ̵͖̫͚̉͂͝i̴̛ͅͅf̸̰̲͌̄͘ͅ ̴̭͋͠͠ť̴̰̍ḧ̴͕̫i̷͎̝̾̀s̵͈͉͖̅̒ ̵̛̪i̸̬͎͌s̴͉̄̃͌ ̶̡͎̀̀t̴̺̣̥̿̋̀h̷̻̪̻̏͌̆e̷̗̳̗̿̕ ̸̭͗̆͐ȑ̶̡̯̦͌̕i̵̞̽͗g̸̳̺͊͌h̴͙̔t̷̟̔ ̴̣̈́ẅ̴̠̰́a̶̹̣̽̋̕y̸͘͠͝ͅ,̷͉̀̓ ̴̣͗̿̈t̸͖͆o̷͉̽̊ ̶̯̲̀̀̚ͅs̴͔̖̾̕͠ë̷̦̞́̑e̴̾͆̈͜ ̶͔͕̥͛h̴̡̨͔̒̈́̍o̴̮̲̽͊͜w̸̾͌ͅ ̶̛̟͐ͅh̷̰͚͘͠ḛ̶͋̈͐ ̶̲̠͋ḩ̷̥̟̈́a̴̩̗̦͒̋́n̷͖̟̯̒̍̇d̵͇͗̚l̴̹̣͍̀ȇ̶̠̹͉͑̋s̶̯̅͛ ̵͖̠̠̌̕b̴̹͉̾̈́e̸̹̖̪̔̃n̸̻̟̋͛͝ͅd̷̟̖͈̔͂͝i̵̧̺͚̚ń̷͇̩̜̚g̶̯̉ ̴̡̃ŗ̶̹̖͑̚e̵̐̂͜a̵̺͖͋̓͜ĺ̷̮͗̆i̴̠͚̜̾t̷̙̮̰͛͐y̸̭͕͓̌.̴̣̃̿̕ ̴̢͉̞̑ ̴̬̦̾M̸̹̮̀y̸̪̩͌͒ ̵̬̹͆̿͝l̸̠̗̋̂̽a̶̢̤̤͊ṣ̸͇͔͛͐̑t̷̩̂ ̶̖̟̌͒͐à̵̩t̸̬́ẗ̵͕́̄̀e̴͍̿̈́͘m̵͙̂̈́̈́p̶̟͚̊̓͘t̵͎͈̻̍ ̴̪̄͘a̶̧͌̈́̏t̴̘̳̽̎ͅ ̸̹̒̓p̶̧̥̮̾̈̃r̶̻͓̪͐̊̈o̶̗͐g̵̨̝̍̕r̴̛͉̟͊͐ͅḙ̸͔͙̀̃s̶̲͓͗̚͜ș̸̻̦̂̔.̶̠͇̤͐.̴̱̚ͅ.̸̞̩̫͑̀͂ ̵̫̇w̵̤̭͙͝͝a̸͔̎͐͋s̸̮͉͍̉ ̶̲̯̃͝r̴͈͖͕̽̈e̵̺̓͝a̷̖̠̚l̶͓̓̏ỉ̸̧̢̩̒̃t̴̨̄̓y̵̤̹͐͌̆ ̸̙̻͈̌̀͑d̴̜̼̈́̈́͛r̶̛̥̻͑a̵̹̙̎̎̚g̵͓͖̐o̶͔̫̖͗̀n̶̰͔͂s̶̼̔͑ ̴̢̥̆̇w̸̞̘̌̀ḯ̵̢t̵̛͎h̶̙͓̺̓͗̎ ̷͎̙̯̓͝h̸̨͗̔̈́ĭ̶͎͇̰͑g̶̯͒̑́h̵̙͂͛̀e̵̝̱̜͑̀r̴̫̝̓̏ ̵͇̮͉̔͂͐p̴̞͕̖͆̎o̷͉̭̜̚͠w̷̡̏̏͜ͅe̵̡̲̖̍̽̀ṛ̶̡̦̅̃̉,̵̦͇͈͌͆ ̷̥̒a̸̦̳͊͐͒n̶͉̦̈́d̴̜̜̠̆ ̷̧̤͛̈́ȳ̴̝͂̔o̵͕̊ṳ̴̒̾̚ ̵̲̱͓̈́̀̎c̸̡̛͂̌a̴̩̋̊̽n̸͎̼̬̔̾͐ ̶̟͂̅̕s̸̱̥͚͛e̶̫̰̽̉͝ę̷͇̝̇̓̽ ̶̩͖̮̌̈́̑h̶̛͔ő̸̢̡͒̕w̶̜̉ ̵̢̞̋ţ̴̫̂h̴̦̓̈̈́ả̵̘͉̱̐̃t̶̖̲̋͆ ̸̧̦̅t̵͖͍́̅̿ư̵̠͔̬̑r̸̲̀̈́̿n̵̘͂̔̓ę̵̟̺́͂͒d̸̥̺̯̈́́͗ ̴̭͓̮͋͠ȍ̴̳͓̮u̴̙͇̬̔̿̀t̶̪̄̔.̴̙͈̎"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"W̸̩̃̃̈́h̶̎͋̚ͅa̶̡̺͇̽͆̕ẗ̵͈́̀̃ ̶̝̰͓͒̌̅y̸̛̮̫̗ȯ̸̪̘̅ũ̵̦͖̟ ̵̜̆ț̷̬̄̐ḩ̸̝̀o̶͙̍̕ṵ̵̀g̸̯͌ḫ̵̖̲̏t̶̠̏͛̌ ̷̢̈Í̷̯͚̽͌ ̶͖͈͂͝p̷̛̫̤̓ȑ̴͓̐́ͅȯ̸̯p̸͖͒̾͝ȯ̵̗̰̇s̴̲̖͓̏è̸̦̃̀d̷͚̞̅ ̷̻͖̻̔̓̋i̶͖̋ṣ̴̛̹̙̀̈́ ̶̞̝͛̄͐ḁ̵̧̒̾͝ ̸̱̟̩̅f̵̫̳̀u̵̢̫̞̎t̶̡̘̂͊̉u̴̢͎͚̎r̷̥͗é̴̪̚ ̸͖͍̽͑g̴̣͍͔̈́o̸̥̭̎ä̵̲̬̗́͋̕l̶̻͗̃̓.̷̭̹̤̆̄͗ ̸̼̳̃̔͜ ̶̳͕̭́̒͠T̶̲̲̦͛͋̚h̵͔̗͊͑e̸̪̬͐ ̸̧͙̫̓̆c̷̖͙̋ê̸̪̦̈̌l̴̢̘̪̿͝e̸̡͇͂s̴̪̀t̸͙̭̾̏i̸̺̯̎͊ā̵͇̯̯̚ĺ̶̝̮-̸̩̻̇ͅr̴̬͙̬͂̊̊e̷̢̻̻̅̎͌a̴̮̾l̸̗͑̑i̴̞̲͒̀͜t̵̨̤̞̑y̶̛̖͙̟̋͌ ̸͎̬͗̏̇ḧ̶͎͓͍́̾ỵ̵̀b̸͔͗̽͗r̷͙͒̾̓i̶̜̓d̶̫͗͑̍.̸̳̿́͝.̵̺̥̎̕.̴̗̀͗ ̵̺̆̆ŵ̷̛͉̚ę̴͍̇ ̵̰̒͗͊w̷̙̘̦͠i̷̞̓̆̽l̸̟̕ļ̶̡̻̈́̚ ̷̱̜̼͊̈́͝ṇ̸͙̅̋ͅĕ̵̝̒͜ͅe̴̬̖͘ͅd̶̗̤͗̅ ̶̜͓͂͠s̵̛̱̕o̷̥̻̙͌͊̕ṁ̸̩̦̻͋́e̶̜͆ ̶̲̓̿e̶͍̩̪͗̔o̸̠̱͇͛͗͊n̵͍̈́̌s̶̳̘̪̚ ̷̢̰͇͒̓̒t̵̬̺̾̎̊ǫ̸͎̎͝ ̵̮̤̊s̸̢̺̔̈́͘e̴͖̫̺̿ẽ̴͚ ̵͖̫͚̉͂͝i̴̛ͅͅf̸̰̲͌̄͘ͅ ̴̭͋͠͠ť̴̰̍ḧ̴͕̫i̷͎̝̾̀s̵͈͉͖̅̒ ̵̛̪i̸̬͎͌s̴͉̄̃͌ ̶̡͎̀̀t̴̺̣̥̿̋̀h̷̻̪̻̏͌̆e̷̗̳̗̿̕ ̸̭͗̆͐ȑ̶̡̯̦͌̕i̵̞̽͗g̸̳̺͊͌h̴͙̔t̷̟̔ ̴̣̈́ẅ̴̠̰́a̶̹̣̽̋̕y̸͘͠͝ͅ,̷͉̀̓ ̴̣͗̿̈t̸͖͆o̷͉̽̊ ̶̯̲̀̀̚ͅs̴͔̖̾̕͠ë̷̦̞́̑e̴̾͆̈͜ ̶͔͕̥͛h̴̡̨͔̒̈́̍o̴̮̲̽͊͜w̸̾͌ͅ ̶̛̟͐ͅh̷̰͚͘͠ḛ̶͋̈͐ ̶̲̠͋ḩ̷̥̟̈́a̴̩̗̦͒̋́n̷͖̟̯̒̍̇d̵͇͗̚l̴̹̣͍̀ȇ̶̠̹͉͑̋s̶̯̅͛ ̵͖̠̠̌̕b̴̹͉̾̈́e̸̹̖̪̔̃n̸̻̟̋͛͝ͅd̷̟̖͈̔͂͝i̵̧̺͚̚ń̷͇̩̜̚g̶̯̉ ̴̡̃ŗ̶̹̖͑̚e̵̐̂͜a̵̺͖͋̓͜ĺ̷̮͗̆i̴̠͚̜̾t̷̙̮̰͛͐y̸̭͕͓̌.̴̣̃̿̕ ̴̢͉̞̑ ̴̬̦̾M̸̹̮̀y̸̪̩͌͒ ̵̬̹͆̿͝l̸̠̗̋̂̽a̶̢̤̤͊ṣ̸͇͔͛͐̑t̷̩̂ ̶̖̟̌͒͐à̵̩t̸̬́ẗ̵͕́̄̀e̴͍̿̈́͘m̵͙̂̈́̈́p̶̟͚̊̓͘t̵͎͈̻̍ ̴̪̄͘a̶̧͌̈́̏t̴̘̳̽̎ͅ ̸̹̒̓p̶̧̥̮̾̈̃r̶̻͓̪͐̊̈o̶̗͐g̵̨̝̍̕r̴̛͉̟͊͐ͅḙ̸͔͙̀̃s̶̲͓͗̚͜ș̸̻̦̂̔.̶̠͇̤͐.̴̱̚ͅ.̸̞̩̫͑̀͂ ̵̫̇w̵̤̭͙͝͝a̸͔̎͐͋s̸̮͉͍̉ ̶̲̯̃͝r̴͈͖͕̽̈e̵̺̓͝a̷̖̠̚l̶͓̓̏ỉ̸̧̢̩̒̃t̴̨̄̓y̵̤̹͐͌̆ ̸̙̻͈̌̀͑d̴̜̼̈́̈́͛r̶̛̥̻͑a̵̹̙̎̎̚g̵͓͖̐o̶͔̫̖͗̀n̶̰͔͂s̶̼̔͑ ̴̢̥̆̇w̸̞̘̌̀ḯ̵̢t̵̛͎h̶̙͓̺̓͗̎ ̷͎̙̯̓͝h̸̨͗̔̈́ĭ̶͎͇̰͑g̶̯͒̑́h̵̙͂͛̀e̵̝̱̜͑̀r̴̫̝̓̏ ̵͇̮͉̔͂͐p̴̞͕̖͆̎o̷͉̭̜̚͠w̷̡̏̏͜ͅe̵̡̲̖̍̽̀ṛ̶̡̦̅̃̉,̵̦͇͈͌͆ ̷̥̒a̸̦̳͊͐͒n̶͉̦̈́d̴̜̜̠̆ ̷̧̤͛̈́ȳ̴̝͂̔o̵͕̊ṳ̴̒̾̚ ̵̲̱͓̈́̀̎c̸̡̛͂̌a̴̩̋̊̽n̸͎̼̬̔̾͐ ̶̟͂̅̕s̸̱̥͚͛e̶̫̰̽̉͝ę̷͇̝̇̓̽ ̶̩͖̮̌̈́̑h̶̛͔ő̸̢̡͒̕w̶̜̉ ̵̢̞̋ţ̴̫̂h̴̦̓̈̈́ả̵̘͉̱̐̃t̶̖̲̋͆ ̸̧̦̅t̵͖͍́̅̿ư̵̠͔̬̑r̸̲̀̈́̿n̵̘͂̔̓ę̵̟̺́͂͒d̸̥̺̯̈́́͗ ̴̭͓̮͋͠ȍ̴̳͓̮u̴̙͇̬̔̿̀t̶̪̄̔.̴̙͈̎"*


*I looked terrified* Cosmos:”I don’t understand.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked terrified* Cosmos:”I don’t understand.”


*"C̴̣͓̑t̴͔̯̑h̷͚̏̉ṷ̵͂͜g̴͚͈̳̎̊̄ȟ̸̨̦͘ȁ̵̝̠͆͝.̶͉̫̙̍̇ ̶̨̩̄ͅ ̶͍̺̹͒I̴̬̒̂̒ṯ̴̈́͋͘ȟ̸͈̥a̵͍̍̑͆q̷͕͉͎̈͒͘ù̴̖͉͕̔a̸̙͛.̸̣̣̯͂̒ ̷̡͕̀̓ ̷̨̫̬͗̈́̈́Č̵̥͙̇̔ţ̴͚̾h̶̙̥͇̾͊͆u̶̻͍̓̽l̵̥̝̔̊̋ḫ̵̤̥͌͂̕u̷̔ͅ.̸̤̺̑͂̚ ̴̰͐ ̴̛͕͛D̶̡̞̕'̵̡̈́è̶̪̼ṉ̸͆́͂ḏ̴̈́̽̏r̴̖̓ŗ̵͈̖̀ạ̴̬̈̀̐h̵͕̙̀̈.̶̤̿̀̓ ̸̭͝͝ ̷̡͇̝̏̉́T̴͕̿̌͠î̸͎̲̓͠n̵͕̱̒͗d̶͍̳͓̉̾͝a̶̝͖͕̋l̴̩̹̈́o̷̻̫̯̍s̶̹̣̹̍͛.̷̛͉̣͇ ̸̟̗͍̓̀̕ ̵̰̣͗T̷̘̝̆h̵̞̮͐͒͘ḙ̴͝ ̶̢̳͚͋̍̚f̴̱̯̈́̚ͅi̶͉̹̠̇v̴̤̤̩̿ẻ̴̝̘ ̵̭̙̚Į̸̪͚̂͝ ̵̰͉̆̊s̷͖̻͉͝p̴̚͜á̴͇͇ẃ̶̨̹̑̽n̴͖̭̍̔ë̸̤̝̽d̶͕͂́̎.̷̛͍̞̾ ̶͉̠̦̆͗̅ ̸̣̿͜P̸͈̿̔o̷̢̤̊̅͑w̶͉̬̩͋̋ẹ̵̑r̶̢̦͕͆́̊,̶̘͊ ̷̟̝̲͑i̴͍͂ͅt̵̡̔͜ ̸̭̱̍t̵̻͆ù̷̮̈r̵̘̹͒̑̈́n̶̢̞̜̍͆̔s̵̞̖̈́̊̉ ̵̰͛̽͐o̶̪͊ͅu̸̠̖̖̓͛̅t̶̞̾̆,̶͓͇͌͊ ̶̭̺̺̿̽i̴̳͊̌s̴̝͎̜̿̈ ̴̯͙͗n̷͎͇̈o̶̫͙͛̈́ ̵̮̻͌s̵͉̐̿̌u̷̠͋͒b̶͖̟͖̊̎s̵̻̜̕ţ̴̨͈̓́̔i̶̩͎͛t̶̻̤̱͂u̷̝͆̚t̵͕̹́̎e̷̝̋͑ ̷̞̀f̸̳̗̄o̴̧̕r̵͙̗̠̈ ̶̳͘ͅṯ̸̣͐͝h̶̡̘̀͘e̶̔̈́̕͜ ̵̠̝̰̄̌̋m̶̗̮̏̆a̸̧̧̮̒̆̀t̴̡̧̆̇ụ̵̗̈́̐͝r̷̟̱̄ī̵̲̬̥̂t̷͎́̏͝y̴͖̩͓̓̐ ̵͉͑͐̕ñ̵̢̪̃̈e̴̺͈͝c̷̘͐e̵͚͎̾͑̄s̸̠̕s̸̨̀a̷̛͓̹̗r̸͑ͅy̸̮͆̆͝ ̵̝͖̲̈́̓̉t̶͇̣͊̐̉ö̶̬͊ ̸̧͔́̚r̴̥̱̠̀u̷̞͝ͅn̸͙̉́ ̴̳̮̩̽͂̄a̶͖͌͗ ̶͊͛͜Ẇ̶̭̭̀̿ͅh̶͙̓͋ě̶̱͝e̶̛̤̮̓̀l̵̥͎͂͒.̵͔̊̃̚ ̶̼̗̍͂ ̷̦̍P̸̦̬͋̌̿ę̴̣̓̑ͅŕ̸͉̋h̷̫͆̆ä̶̩p̵̖͓͇͛̈́̉s̵͓͖͂̐.̴̜̘̜̀͝.̴̡̪̯̔͒.̵̭͒͌ ̶̛͍̈t̵͔͈͕̏̕͝h̵̡̹̻͆e̵̤͙̪̋ỳ̷̯̔͝ ̸̛̛̣̯̋ģ̴̗̤̏ē̵̻̜͇̌t̸͎͊͛ ̵̧͋t̶͍͋h̵̺̤͓̏̈́̽a̵̖̪͗̀̚t̶̖̆͘ ̷̦̟̏͑̀ͅf̶̰̱͕̆͝r̴̙̹̼͆̃o̴̢̫̲̅̽̆m̸̧͓͈͌̇ ̶̨̠̬͌m̷͔̖̫̃͐͝ë̵̼̪̣́̑̌ ̴̱̟̈́̽a̸̺͔͈͐s̷͔̾́ ̶͕͊̔̔w̵̻̼̜̆̂e̸͖͚͓͑l̷͍̻͊̿͐l̵̪̈́.̷̭̙̎ ̴̙̼̄̇͂ͅ ̸̛̣̱͇́T̴̤̥̅h̴̲̹͈̿̈́ē̷̲̭͝ͅẏ̶̨̨͔ ̶̧̠̀̏̄n̸̟̠͒͆̓e̶͕͙̙̔́̉ȩ̸̳̼̈́̊̚d̴̹̻͛̐ ̶̨̇͛s̴̱̎͆ö̵̪̔̕m̸͍͓͋͒ẽ̷ͅo̴͓͍̽n̵̼͋͋e̸̲̻͒́͆ ̴̥͎̾ͅṱ̷̀͋̓o̷̮̾ ̴̫͇̇̈́m̸͎̻̆̆̈́i̸̲͇̘͋ṇ̵̞͓͗͂̊d̷͇̞͗̃̿ ̵̡̼̔͠t̴͎̋͗̂h̴̛͍̳̻͒ȇ̷̹̳̓͝m̴̹̍̾̌,̵͚͚̔̐̈́ ̵̟͚͂ë̵̬͉̼́͐͝ṽ̸̳̼̥̂e̶͓̍ņ̶͍̍̋ ̴̥̹͒͘a̷̞̼͗f̴̦̉͋t̶̨̘̮̄ḙ̵̾͠r̶̪͕̎̀ ̴̜̌͘t̸̖̝́h̸̛̯͂̃ȅ̷̲͙̫̃y̴̡̞͙̌̑ ̵̯̱̬̏̒̃a̵̞͈̼͗͛̃r̵̘̮̄͜ȇ̸̹́ ̴͔̙̹̉̇̅ư̶̙͗n̸̫͙̲̄̉̏b̸̧̼̂̉ö̸̼́͠ú̵̜ṇ̶̈̌͘d̶̞̃̏͝.̷̫͂ ̴̳̀ ̴̫̗̺͂̈́A̷̡̻̋̀̓n̷̛̳d̷̮̼͒̋̋ ̴̧̞̲̕͠ǎ̷̤̒́ ̸̝̀̄̿ͅm̵̢̙͖̏̚o̸̢̩͓̊r̶̨͇̽t̵̲̿́ȃ̷̦̄̍l̷̼̠͚͊ ̸̛͉̓͋c̷͖͚̀͝a̷̛̘̹̜̽̍ṉ̷͕̽̉'̶̖͌̊t̶̤̎͛͛ ̵͉̗̲͛d̵̙̩̈̏o̴͚̎̇ ̴̤̅̏i̵͈̙͂̎t̶͖̰͛.̴̹̤̗̓̾"*

"But I've been-"


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"C̴̣͓̑t̴͔̯̑h̷͚̏̉ṷ̵͂͜g̴͚͈̳̎̊̄ȟ̸̨̦͘ȁ̵̝̠͆͝.̶͉̫̙̍̇ ̶̨̩̄ͅ ̶͍̺̹͒I̴̬̒̂̒ṯ̴̈́͋͘ȟ̸͈̥a̵͍̍̑͆q̷͕͉͎̈͒͘ù̴̖͉͕̔a̸̙͛.̸̣̣̯͂̒ ̷̡͕̀̓ ̷̨̫̬͗̈́̈́Č̵̥͙̇̔ţ̴͚̾h̶̙̥͇̾͊͆u̶̻͍̓̽l̵̥̝̔̊̋ḫ̵̤̥͌͂̕u̷̔ͅ.̸̤̺̑͂̚ ̴̰͐ ̴̛͕͛D̶̡̞̕'̵̡̈́è̶̪̼ṉ̸͆́͂ḏ̴̈́̽̏r̴̖̓ŗ̵͈̖̀ạ̴̬̈̀̐h̵͕̙̀̈.̶̤̿̀̓ ̸̭͝͝ ̷̡͇̝̏̉́T̴͕̿̌͠î̸͎̲̓͠n̵͕̱̒͗d̶͍̳͓̉̾͝a̶̝͖͕̋l̴̩̹̈́o̷̻̫̯̍s̶̹̣̹̍͛.̷̛͉̣͇ ̸̟̗͍̓̀̕ ̵̰̣͗T̷̘̝̆h̵̞̮͐͒͘ḙ̴͝ ̶̢̳͚͋̍̚f̴̱̯̈́̚ͅi̶͉̹̠̇v̴̤̤̩̿ẻ̴̝̘ ̵̭̙̚Į̸̪͚̂͝ ̵̰͉̆̊s̷͖̻͉͝p̴̚͜á̴͇͇ẃ̶̨̹̑̽n̴͖̭̍̔ë̸̤̝̽d̶͕͂́̎.̷̛͍̞̾ ̶͉̠̦̆͗̅ ̸̣̿͜P̸͈̿̔o̷̢̤̊̅͑w̶͉̬̩͋̋ẹ̵̑r̶̢̦͕͆́̊,̶̘͊ ̷̟̝̲͑i̴͍͂ͅt̵̡̔͜ ̸̭̱̍t̵̻͆ù̷̮̈r̵̘̹͒̑̈́n̶̢̞̜̍͆̔s̵̞̖̈́̊̉ ̵̰͛̽͐o̶̪͊ͅu̸̠̖̖̓͛̅t̶̞̾̆,̶͓͇͌͊ ̶̭̺̺̿̽i̴̳͊̌s̴̝͎̜̿̈ ̴̯͙͗n̷͎͇̈o̶̫͙͛̈́ ̵̮̻͌s̵͉̐̿̌u̷̠͋͒b̶͖̟͖̊̎s̵̻̜̕ţ̴̨͈̓́̔i̶̩͎͛t̶̻̤̱͂u̷̝͆̚t̵͕̹́̎e̷̝̋͑ ̷̞̀f̸̳̗̄o̴̧̕r̵͙̗̠̈ ̶̳͘ͅṯ̸̣͐͝h̶̡̘̀͘e̶̔̈́̕͜ ̵̠̝̰̄̌̋m̶̗̮̏̆a̸̧̧̮̒̆̀t̴̡̧̆̇ụ̵̗̈́̐͝r̷̟̱̄ī̵̲̬̥̂t̷͎́̏͝y̴͖̩͓̓̐ ̵͉͑͐̕ñ̵̢̪̃̈e̴̺͈͝c̷̘͐e̵͚͎̾͑̄s̸̠̕s̸̨̀a̷̛͓̹̗r̸͑ͅy̸̮͆̆͝ ̵̝͖̲̈́̓̉t̶͇̣͊̐̉ö̶̬͊ ̸̧͔́̚r̴̥̱̠̀u̷̞͝ͅn̸͙̉́ ̴̳̮̩̽͂̄a̶͖͌͗ ̶͊͛͜Ẇ̶̭̭̀̿ͅh̶͙̓͋ě̶̱͝e̶̛̤̮̓̀l̵̥͎͂͒.̵͔̊̃̚ ̶̼̗̍͂ ̷̦̍P̸̦̬͋̌̿ę̴̣̓̑ͅŕ̸͉̋h̷̫͆̆ä̶̩p̵̖͓͇͛̈́̉s̵͓͖͂̐.̴̜̘̜̀͝.̴̡̪̯̔͒.̵̭͒͌ ̶̛͍̈t̵͔͈͕̏̕͝h̵̡̹̻͆e̵̤͙̪̋ỳ̷̯̔͝ ̸̛̛̣̯̋ģ̴̗̤̏ē̵̻̜͇̌t̸͎͊͛ ̵̧͋t̶͍͋h̵̺̤͓̏̈́̽a̵̖̪͗̀̚t̶̖̆͘ ̷̦̟̏͑̀ͅf̶̰̱͕̆͝r̴̙̹̼͆̃o̴̢̫̲̅̽̆m̸̧͓͈͌̇ ̶̨̠̬͌m̷͔̖̫̃͐͝ë̵̼̪̣́̑̌ ̴̱̟̈́̽a̸̺͔͈͐s̷͔̾́ ̶͕͊̔̔w̵̻̼̜̆̂e̸͖͚͓͑l̷͍̻͊̿͐l̵̪̈́.̷̭̙̎ ̴̙̼̄̇͂ͅ ̸̛̣̱͇́T̴̤̥̅h̴̲̹͈̿̈́ē̷̲̭͝ͅẏ̶̨̨͔ ̶̧̠̀̏̄n̸̟̠͒͆̓e̶͕͙̙̔́̉ȩ̸̳̼̈́̊̚d̴̹̻͛̐ ̶̨̇͛s̴̱̎͆ö̵̪̔̕m̸͍͓͋͒ẽ̷ͅo̴͓͍̽n̵̼͋͋e̸̲̻͒́͆ ̴̥͎̾ͅṱ̷̀͋̓o̷̮̾ ̴̫͇̇̈́m̸͎̻̆̆̈́i̸̲͇̘͋ṇ̵̞͓͗͂̊d̷͇̞͗̃̿ ̵̡̼̔͠t̴͎̋͗̂h̴̛͍̳̻͒ȇ̷̹̳̓͝m̴̹̍̾̌,̵͚͚̔̐̈́ ̵̟͚͂ë̵̬͉̼́͐͝ṽ̸̳̼̥̂e̶͓̍ņ̶͍̍̋ ̴̥̹͒͘a̷̞̼͗f̴̦̉͋t̶̨̘̮̄ḙ̵̾͠r̶̪͕̎̀ ̴̜̌͘t̸̖̝́h̸̛̯͂̃ȅ̷̲͙̫̃y̴̡̞͙̌̑ ̵̯̱̬̏̒̃a̵̞͈̼͗͛̃r̵̘̮̄͜ȇ̸̹́ ̴͔̙̹̉̇̅ư̶̙͗n̸̫͙̲̄̉̏b̸̧̼̂̉ö̸̼́͠ú̵̜ṇ̶̈̌͘d̶̞̃̏͝.̷̫͂ ̴̳̀ ̴̫̗̺͂̈́A̷̡̻̋̀̓n̷̛̳d̷̮̼͒̋̋ ̴̧̞̲̕͠ǎ̷̤̒́ ̸̝̀̄̿ͅm̵̢̙͖̏̚o̸̢̩͓̊r̶̨͇̽t̵̲̿́ȃ̷̦̄̍l̷̼̠͚͊ ̸̛͉̓͋c̷͖͚̀͝a̷̛̘̹̜̽̍ṉ̷͕̽̉'̶̖͌̊t̶̤̎͛͛ ̵͉̗̲͛d̵̙̩̈̏o̴͚̎̇ ̴̤̅̏i̵͈̙͂̎t̶͖̰͛.̴̹̤̗̓̾"*
> 
> "But I've been-"


Azathoth:”Who is this?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”this is Firuthi”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Azathoth:”Who is this?”


"Firuthi, a friend of Universe and the caretaker of deity-level ott-"


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Firuthi, a friend of Universe and the caretaker of deity-level ott-"


Azathoth:”wow you are nicely built”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Azathoth:”wow you are nicely built”


"It has been helpful for minding the five... even if it's not what my creator-"


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It has been helpful for minding the five... even if it's not what my creator-"


Azathoth:”You might be able to help us”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

*Cosmos gave Firuthi a look like see told you he likes to interrupt people*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Azathoth:”You might be able to help us”


Firuthi was taken aback.

"I... I...."

He recomposed himself.

"...how would I assist?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi was taken aback.
> 
> "I... I...."
> 
> ...


Azathoth:”Keep them under control when they become unbound”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Azathoth:”Keep them under control when they become unbound”


Firuthi stood proudly.

"That, I will do gladly."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi stood proudly.
> 
> "That, I will do gladly."


Azathoth:”good”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

*I had this look on my face that looks like I’m about to pass out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Azathoth:”good”





Universe said:


> *I had this look on my face that looks like I’m about to pass out*


Firuthi took notice.

"It appears we all have our big responsibilities."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi took notice.
> 
> "It appears we all have our big responsibilities."


Azathoth:”I will talk to you later”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Azathoth:”I will talk to you later”


Firuthi simply nods in affirmation.  He did not need to say anything more to Azathoth.


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi simply nods in affirmation.  He did not need to say anything more to Azathoth.


*Cosmos teleports them to the mansion*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleports them to the mansion*


"That.... that meeting, that environment, was a lot to take in."

Firuthi glanced at his hand.  He noticed that some of his sea-green skin had turned to a bright peridot.

"I'll rest a bit and wait for the High Imperator... but my assimilation has advanced."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... that meeting, that environment, was a lot to take in."
> 
> Firuthi glanced at his hand.  He noticed that some of his sea-green skin had turned to a bright peridot.
> 
> "I'll rest a bit and wait for the High Imperator... but my assimilation has advanced."


*Cosmos chants something in ancient celestial*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

*I felt like I could do anything except lie*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos chants something in ancient celestial*


Firuthi found, strangely, that due to having a sound god's essence in him, he could understand bits of and pieces of the chant.  Not the whole chant though.

"What.... is that you are chanting?  I think whatever essence is in me... it doesn't just help with sound, but with spoken language too."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi found, strangely, that due to having a sound god's essence in him, he could understand bits of and pieces of the chant.  Not the whole chant though.
> 
> "What.... is that you are chanting?  I think whatever essence is in me... it doesn't just help with sound, but with spoken language too."


Cosmos:”This is ancient celestial it should help you remember everything” *Firuthi finds himself in a peridot amethyst egg*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "Somehow, I should have expected the first question.  I.... do not actually know the answer to it.  I know I have personally been to 108 of them, but I suspect there are many, many more.  A lot of them have their reality dragons on-call.  There is actually a part of me that wonders if knowing how many Wheels there are, or going to too many Wheels, makes you a candidate for becoming the center of one."
> 
> Yog-Sothoth took a deep breath again.
> 
> ...


Have any other Reality Dragons been bound like this before?


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Have any other Reality Dragons been bound like this before?


Eternity:”Not that I’ve heard of”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Have any other Reality Dragons been bound like this before?





Universe said:


> Eternity:”Not that I’ve heard of”


Yog-Sothoth: "......hmmm... maybe not with as much regularity as the Architects, but it has been done more than once. It's just.... in no other realm does everyone feel so much of a need to bind the reality dragons."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "......hmmm... maybe not with as much regularity as the Architects, but it has been done more than once. It's just.... in no other realm does everyone feel so much of a need to bind the reality dragons."


Eternity:”That’s because we’re respected”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "......hmmm... maybe not with as much regularity as the Architects, but it has been done more than once. It's just.... in no other realm does everyone feel so much of a need to bind the reality dragons."


Interesting. I feel as if something of great cosmological importance is coming now that all of these dragons are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Interesting. I feel as if something of great cosmological importance is coming now that all of these dragons are coming out of the woodwork.


Eternity:”I just came back from another multiverse”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”This is ancient celestial it should help you remember everything” *Firuthi finds himself in a peridot amethyst egg*


Thankfully, Firuthi had been warned of this outcome by some of his visions.  He had just hoped it wouldn't be this soon.

The metamorphosis of his mind, and further reinforcing of his body, progressed.  He was mostly asleep for the process.  However, unlike Oliver, his form had not deteriorated.

His mind drifted out.  Suddenly, the Architects and Dural arrived.  They noticed the egg.

"Aw man, it looks like it progressed faster than he thought."

"Well... he got us the drives before this happened.  I wonder if he can still get the ships once he emerges."

"One moment."

Dural stepped towards the kitchen.

"Mindy, big plate of smothered fries, STAT!"


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Thankfully, Firuthi had been warned of this outcome by some of his visions.  He had just hoped it wouldn't be this soon.
> 
> The metamorphosis of his mind, and further reinforcing of his body, progressed.  He was mostly asleep for the process.  However, unlike Oliver, his form had not deteriorated.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I didn’t have a choice I have something I need to tell you”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”My father is one of the overbeings and is in the center of the most advanced multiverse ever created”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I didn’t have a choice I have something I need to tell you”


"I did catch him saying something about meeting Azathoth.  Azathoth tends to be too much for a lot of minds to comprehend."

"What did Azathoth say to him?"


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”My father is one of the overbeings and is in the center of the most advanced multiverse ever created”


"WHOA."

"Why am I not surprised?"

"How did you find this out?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I did catch him saying something about meeting Azathoth.  Azathoth tends to be too much for a lot of minds to comprehend."
> 
> "What did Azathoth say to him?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”he left a note for me Azathoth wants him to watch over all of you and continue to when you’re unbound”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”But what’s that make me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”he left a note for me Azathoth wants him to watch over all of you and continue to when you’re unbound”


"At least we know we have someone in our corner throughout all this."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”But what’s that make me?”


The Architects thought for a second.

"A teammate?"

"We have raw power.  You have wisdom, and education."

"We'd been mostly left to our own devices up to this point.  Maybe with the dragons' help, we can finally catch up intellectually."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "At least we know we have someone in our corner throughout all this."
> 
> The Architects thought for a second.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos hugs him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Interesting. I feel as if something of great cosmological importance is coming now that all of these dragons are coming out of the woodwork.


Yog-Sothoth: "Some reform in this multiverse, perhaps.  Studying their efforts to break free, I notice a trend where the dragons don't catch it in time.  And the Architects... resume what they'd been doing.  Hopefully with this many dragons, we can teach them what they have been missing.  As D'endrrah's greatest fanboy, I'd get to see mistakes she made."

Yog-Sothoth stood up.

Yog-Sothoth: "We should all head downstairs, and gather everyone. I sense there's going to be a celestial dragon born in this very mansion."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "Some reform in this multiverse, perhaps.  Studying their efforts to break free, I notice a trend where the dragons don't catch it in time.  And the Architects... resume what they'd been doing.  Hopefully with this many dragons, we can teach them what they have been missing.  As D'endrrah's greatest fanboy, I'd get to see mistakes she made."
> 
> Yog-Sothoth stood up.
> 
> Yog-Sothoth: "We should all head downstairs, and gather everyone. I sense there's going to be a celestial dragon born in this very mansion."


Cosmos:”hello”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m a son of an overbeing I’ve only read about that in legends Am I a legend?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’ve got a lot to learn and I’m okay with that but does that make me an overbeing myself?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”Maybe I’ll learn along with you my purpose I’m just glad not to be alone”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m a son of an overbeing I’ve only read about that in legends Am I a legend?”


"I don't see why you wouldn't be."

"'Legend' is relative.  A Temporal Lord or the High Imperator would be a legend to a mortal.  In an isolated enough multiverse, it wouldn't be difficult for a reality dragon to be legendary to a celestial."

"The five of us are, so it's not that difficult to see you as one."

Firuthi's mind echoed.

_"Turns out the Echoes domain includes legends.  I can see why Marendar was the one that was sent to raise the kids."_



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’ve got a lot to learn and I’m okay with that but does that make me an overbeing myself?”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Maybe I’ll learn along with you my purpose”


_"As for you... when it's time for you to be called an overbeing, you'll be called to it.  Consider yourself in training, based on what I saw."_

There was a pause.

_"Have you considered telling Solaris all of it?  What was asked of you, of Universe... and of me?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't see why you wouldn't be."
> 
> "'Legend' is relative.  A Temporal Lord or the High Imperator would be a legend to a mortal.  In an isolated enough multiverse, it wouldn't be difficult for a reality dragon to be legendary to a celestial."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”He already knows I told him via mind link”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

_“father it’s so good to hear your voice Universe is a reality celestial dragon hybrid?” _


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

*I was so confused* “what’s going to happen to me?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”When I do become an overbeing don’t forget about me ok?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”What I saw and the fact that it’s going to happen to me one day scares me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”When I do become an overbeing don’t forget about me ok?”


_"Consider what happened with this multiverse.  Based on what I've learned, the kids were forced to forget Azathoth, repeatedly... and look what happened.  It is best if we all remember."_


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”What I saw and the fact that it’s going to happen to me one day scares me”


_"Just as my own power scared me, for the longest time.  Just on a larger scale.  Some things just don't change no matter how powerful you get."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Consider what happened with this multiverse.  Based on what I've learned, the kids were forced to forget Azathoth, repeatedly... and look what happened.  It is best if we all remember."
> 
> "Just as my own power scared me, for the longest time.  Just on a larger scale.  Some things just don't change no matter how powerful you get."_


Cosmos:”I can see why my Uncle says I’m not ready yet but my father never had that choice”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”I never even got to meet my father I- huh?” *Cosmos gulps sounding like he heard a voice he’s only heard in a dream and is trying not to cry* Infinity:_”Son oh this better be the right dragon this time” _Cosmos:”DADDY!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

*Cosmos starts crying again*


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”It’s him it’s Dad!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Infinity:_”hello son glad I got the right dragon this time how are you?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos starts crying again*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s him it’s Dad!”





Universe said:


> Infinity:_”hello son glad I got the right dragon this time how are you?”_


"Wait... Uncle Infinity?"

"There's a surprise."

"Should we ask him about-"

"No.  Let this reunion play out."


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wait... Uncle Infinity?"
> 
> "There's a surprise."
> 
> ...


Infinity:”_hello nephews I’m surprised to hear from you”  _Cosmos:”_Dad I saw your letter”_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

_Ahrakas sat down and observed the proceedings. He wished he still had a family but took consolation in the fact that other reunions were going on._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:”_hello nephews I’m surprised to hear from you”_


_"Well, we keep getting bound, and nearly got loose of our bindings in the worst way last cycle..."_

_"We're going to regain our majesty this cycle, and we didn't even know there were other multiverses until just recently.  The other dragons plan to help us out.  Maybe we can stay unbound long enough to socialize this time."_

_"Azathoth didn't tell us-"_

_"Azathoth is trying to focus on weakening the First Darkness.  Hi, I'm watching over these five on Azathoth's request even when they're finally unbound... and I guess I'm going to be one of your.... great grand-nephews now?"_

_"Why do I get the feeling the First Darkness can't be fought in isolation?"_

_"We'll focus on it after our bindings are undone, Tindalos.  We have many billions of mortal lifetimes under our belt, maybe we'll be able to share that wisdom for better Wheels."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas sat down and observed the proceedings. He wished he still had a family but took consolation in the fact that other reunions were going on._


Ahrakas could hear a mental voice in his head.

_"It looks like I got assimilated faster than I expected."_

The voice hesitated.

_"No matter.  I got to see Azathoth himself.  He wants me to watch the kids even when they undo their bindings.  Let me put it this way: even if he thinks the Temporal Imperium can't do it, I'd personally hire you all on as assistants if necessary.  So nothing's going to change in that respect.  I'll just be out and about a lot more."_

Another pause.

_"Is it just me or is the whole staff of the mansion gathered around this?  Also, who's the guy with all the spheres sitting next to you?  It's high time I learn who some of these dragons are."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas could hear a mental voice in his head.
> 
> _"It looks like I got assimilated faster than I expected."_
> 
> ...


_Sphere guy is Yog Sothoth. Yes that Yog Sothoth. So how does it feel to be assimilated?_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sphere guy is Yog Sothoth. Yes that Yog Sothoth. So how does it feel to be assimilated?_


_"The Key and the Gate?  That.... I did not expect him to be a reality dragon."_

Firuthi paused.

_"As for how I feel about this, well... I came into this with some preparation, associating with the celestials at the party.  I saw this coming after the dance hall attack.  And... while I finally feel like I have a place where I belong, even with all that lead-up and everyone able to help me out it's still going to be a scary experience at first."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"The Key and the Gate?  That.... I did not expect him to be a reality dragon."_
> 
> Firuthi paused.
> 
> _"As for how I feel about this, well... I came into this with some preparation, associating with the celestials at the party.  I saw this coming after the dance hall attack.  And... while I finally feel like I have a place where I belong, even with all that lead-up and everyone able to help me out it's still going to be a scary experience at first."_


_Do you think you will be able to handle this much power? Also how much do you think Mitz actually knew about all of this?_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Do you think you will be able to handle this much power? Also how much do you think Mitz actually knew about all of this?_


_"Handling it will take time.  But for Mitzie... when I was in the lab.... I think he contacted an entity from another multiverse and... while I highly doubt he grasped the whole situation, I'm guessing he saw a multiverse that was a total paradise compared to this one, and that's what completely sent him off the deep end into believing himself a savior.  I think he didn't grasp the idea that the Architects' worse behaviors were due to correctable ignorance, not malice.  Ironically, we may be breaking the cycle of death this time around... which was the last desperate plea he made of me."_

A slight pause.

_"I have eight drives full of his discoveries.  One goes straight to the Imperium, a drive for each Architect, and Dural gets one.  The last... I plan to scrub any weapons and armaments out of it before sending it to the AI at that Andromeda party.  Maybe she and Mambi can make some use out of the information."_

Firuthi thought for a second.

_"I still want to visit those twin cities, but afterwards I want to make sure Pavlin and Cooper are situated before doing any more investigation into the bindings."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Handling it will take time.  But for Mitzie... when I was in the lab.... I think he contacted an entity from another multiverse and... while I highly doubt he grasped the whole situation, I'm guessing he saw a multiverse that was a total paradise compared to this one, and that's what completely sent him off the deep end into believing himself a savior.  I think he didn't grasp the idea that the Architects' worse behaviors were due to correctable ignorance, not malice.  Ironically, we may be breaking the cycle of death this time around... which was the last desperate plea he made of me."_
> 
> A slight pause.
> 
> ...


_I wonder what entity contacted him and why? There must be something we are missing._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I wonder what entity contacted him and why? There must be something we are missing._


_"My first thought was Infinity was the one who made contact, based on notes inside the lab, but I can't say entirely for sure.  Nor can I ascertain why they'd contact a mortal instead of sending a dragon directly."

"It feels like Dural brought something out.  We'll have to hold this for a moment."_

Dural was carrying a plate of fries smothered in cheese and bacon.

"Ladies and gentlemen of Thulcan, you may be wondering why I've gathered everyone in the main hall.  Well... it's because one of our own has been granted a power to address problems across reality.  Their duty isn't just to keep the kids safe, it's to prevent larger threats to planets like our own.  I plan to discuss the situation with the celestial dragons - and their bosses, the reality dragons - in the coming days, but for now, how about we simply give Firuthi a proper welcome as the new Dragon God of Echoes?"

The peridot and amethyst egg rumbled a bit.  It cracked.  Firuthi hatched out of it, crawling out into the open hallway.  There was much cheering.

Firuthi's change in form was mainly in his coloration.  Where he had been sea-green before, his scales were now peridot.  The light blue underbelly and burgundy inner ears and tail fins he had?  Now those were a brilliant amethyst in color.  Horns were much tidier and better-kept.  And he had a pair of bright amethyst wings that he didn't have before.

"Welcome to your new life, Firuthi.  How do you feel?"

"Starved.  You know how much energy that kind of metamorphosis takes?"

Dural handed the plate of fries to Firuthi.  He ate it... very messily, in fact.

"....eh, we can worry about etiquette later.  Okay, if you have any questions for the new celestial, you can stay - otherwise, back to your stations!"

Pretty much the whole crowd went back to their posts.  Yog-Sothoth went to give Firuthi a hug.

"I think you're going to have not just a friend, but a good asset in him, Ahrakas."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"My first thought was Infinity was the one who made contact, based on notes inside the lab, but I can't say entirely for sure.  Nor can I ascertain why they'd contact a mortal instead of sending a dragon directly."
> 
> "It feels like Dural brought something out.  We'll have to hold this for a moment."_
> 
> ...


I feel like this is an occasion for a celebration! Where is the champagne?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I feel like this is an occasion for a celebration! Where is the champagne?


Dural turned.

"Hector!  Get several bottles of champagne out here, quick!"

Dural looked back to Ahrakas.

"I think the last time I had champagne was when the Webbed One went down for good."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural turned.
> 
> "Hector!  Get several bottles of champagne out here, quick!"
> 
> ...


Dural can you provide us some entertainment? Specifically something similar to earths 1920s?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dural can you provide us some entertainment? Specifically something similar to earths 1920s?


Dural thought for a moment.

"Yannick might have something like that.  Yannick!  YANNICK!"

The weasel showed up.

"Does your music vault have anything similar to 1920s Earth?"

Yannick: "There was a style of jazz music that I've seen covered by a boar with a bent trumpet-"

"Older music than that!"

Yannick: "You'll have to give me a moment, but I can find it."

Yannick headed off.

"Yannick's one of the few who appreciates music that old."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Well, we keep getting bound, and nearly got loose of our bindings in the worst way last cycle..."_
> 
> _"We're going to regain our majesty this cycle, and we didn't even know there were other multiverses until just recently.  The other dragons plan to help us out.  Maybe we can stay unbound long enough to socialize this time."_
> 
> ...


Infinity:_“Hi I’m Infinity you must be Firuthi nice to meet you well not in person but still nice to meet you”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"My first thought was Infinity was the one who made contact, based on notes inside the lab, but I can't say entirely for sure.  Nor can I ascertain why they'd contact a mortal instead of sending a dragon directly."
> 
> "It feels like Dural brought something out.  We'll have to hold this for a moment."_
> 
> ...


*Cosmos hugs Firuthi*


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*I hugged Firuthi too* “Welcome to the family brother”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Well, we keep getting bound, and nearly got loose of our bindings in the worst way last cycle..."_
> 
> _"We're going to regain our majesty this cycle, and we didn't even know there were other multiverses until just recently.  The other dragons plan to help us out.  Maybe we can stay unbound long enough to socialize this time."_
> 
> ...


Infinity:_”it’s actually good to hear your voices again my beloved nephews It’s good to know that you’re still in good health I hear I have a great grandson.” “Hello.” _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_“Hi I’m Infinity you must be Firuthi nice to meet you well not in person but still nice to meet you”_





Universe said:


> *Cosmos hugs Firuthi*





Universe said:


> *I hugged Firuthi too* “Welcome to the family brother”


Well, the family was certainly taking every chance to make him feel like he belonged.

_"It's nice to meet you too.  I'm quite happy to be here.  I... finally feel like I belong."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, the family was certainly taking every chance to make him feel like he belonged.
> 
> _"It's nice to meet you too.  I'm quite happy to be here.  I... finally feel like I belong."_


Infinity:_”I’m glad you feel like you belong” _*He feels a hugging sensation* Infinity:_”here’s a hug from me”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Infinity:_”I wouldn’t want you not to feel like you belong you’re one of us now”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”I’m glad you feel like you belong” _*He feels a hugging sensation* Infinity:_”here’s a hug from me”_





Universe said:


> Infinity:_”I wouldn’t want you not to feel like you belong you’re one of us now”_


_"Universe and Solaris have... been working on that for quite a while, truth be told."_

Firuthi thought for a second.

_"Hopefully we can be a family without all of our time being crisis-solving.  I had to help solve four crises shortly after meeting the five who are currently in otter form.  And apparently they got into larger ones while I was away trying to figure out my previous body."_

Firuthi hesitated.

_"Speaking of body, in the egg I felt like I weighed nothing.  Is that the norm for celestial and reality dragons?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Universe and Solaris have... been working on that for quite a while, truth be told."_
> 
> Firuthi thought for a second.
> 
> ...


Infinity:”_unfortunately yes”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:”_unfortunately yes”_


_"In my case it may not be so bad.  When I first got the seed of power, I... got some visions of how to use it.  Apparently my predecessor's idea of echoes and resonance didn't just mean sound, but the presences of beings.  If I've encountered enough of a being or their memories, I could very convincingly shapeshift into them.  But weight's kind of an important factor for that."_

Firuthi hesitated.

_"With one of the crises resulting in a situation where my brother and I were unwillingly sent against each other, I can confirm Universe didn't feel weightless.  So... do I just think about what weight I want in a form?  Is this all about thought and whim?"_

There was _definite_ trauma in that thought.  Firuthi didn't like thinking about how Mitzie had pitted him against Universe back at the party, but it was the best proof against the idea of the celestials being weightless that he had.


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"In my case it may not be so bad.  When I first got the seed of power, I... got some visions of how to use it.  Apparently my predecessor's idea of echoes and resonance didn't just mean sound, but the presences of beings.  If I've encountered enough of a being or their memories, I could very convincingly shapeshift into them.  But weight's kind of an important factor for that."_
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


Infinity:”_it’s a thought based power”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:”_it’s a thought based power”_


_"Do you know of any other celestial or reality dragons who have two or more sets of thoughts going through their heads at once?  Because it was a thing I had in my prior body and.... if these are thought-based powers...."_

Infinity could tell at a glance inside Firuthi's head that 'had' is a misnomer.  The second set wasn't malevolent, just instinctual.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural thought for a moment.
> 
> "Yannick might have something like that.  Yannick!  YANNICK!"
> 
> ...


Yannick returned with an old record player and some records.

Yannick: "This is about as old as we could get.  We're going to have to have some rounds with Earth culture when things calm down."

Yannick showed the records to Ahrakas, indicating that he should pick.


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Do you know of any other celestial or reality dragons who have two or more sets of thoughts going through their heads at once?  Because it was a thing I had in my prior body and.... if these are thought-based powers...."_
> 
> Infinity could tell at a glance inside Firuthi's head that 'had' is a misnomer.  The second set wasn't malevolent, just instinctual.


Infinity:_”Um they’re not gone and they aren’t evil just instinctual” _


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yannick returned with an old record player and some records.
> 
> Yannick: "This is about as old as we could get.  We're going to have to have some rounds with Earth culture when things calm down."
> 
> Yannick showed the records to Ahrakas, indicating that he should pick.


Infinity:”_Who was that?”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*I stood up and could hear reality speaking to me* “What’s happening to me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”Um they’re not gone and they aren’t evil just instinctual” _


_"Oh, I already knew Jormungandr wasn't evil.  I made that mistake the first time we met... and he's proven friendly."

*"That's because I have immortal beings who respect my presence."*

"Jormungandr?  You made it!"_


Universe said:


> Infinity:”_Who was that?”_


_"That was the local rich weasel, Yannick Arkwright.  He's a hoarder, though he insists on being called a collector.  Funny.... he invokes more images of dragon hoards than the dragons do.  It seems Dural - uh, that would be the wallaby - is making him use that hoard."_


Universe said:


> *I stood up and could hear reality speaking to me* “What’s happening to me?”


Yog-Sothoth looked to Universe.

Yog-Sothoth: "What is it, Universe?  Did you hear something?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Oh, I already knew Jormungandr wasn't evil.  I made that mistake the first time we met... and he's proven friendly."
> 
> *"That's because I have immortal beings who respect my presence."*
> 
> ...


“I-I can hear reality speaking to me is that normal?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I-I can hear reality speaking to me is that normal?”


Yog-Sothoth: "You hear its music?  But you're-"

"Universe, for your situation, it is.  Do you remember the meeting?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Oh, I already knew Jormungandr wasn't evil.  I made that mistake the first time we met... and he's proven friendly."
> 
> *"That's because I have immortal beings who respect my presence."*
> 
> ...


Infinity:”_I see hold on one second WATCH WHERE YOU’RE PUTTING THAT GRAVITY COIL oooh sorry about that some dragon wasn’t paying attention to where he was putting a gravity coil in a multiverse engine”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "You hear its music?  But you're-"
> 
> "Universe, for your situation, it is.  Do you remember the meeting?"


“Yes but I didn’t know what that meant”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Infinity:”_wait is it true I have a reality celestial dragon hybrid great grandson”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "You hear its music?  But you're-"
> 
> "Universe, for your situation, it is.  Do you remember the meeting?"


“I’m a reality celestial dragon hybrid”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes but I didn’t know what that meant”





Universe said:


> “I’m a reality celestial dragon hybrid”


Yog-Sothoth: "Firuthi, care to explain?"

"Universe isn't merely a celestial.  He's part reality dragon.  A hybrid, just as he claims."

Yog-Sothoth: "What?  But-"

"You're going to say it's not possible.  He's the first."

Yog-Sothoth: "Wh- I- Uh- ....Universe, reality will call to you.  It will tell you where it hurts, where beings try to damage and break it.  It will tell you what it needs.  It often speaks figuratively.  D'endrrah has made the mistake in the past of treating its words as literal, and it can be healed that way, but it results in some nasty effects."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "Firuthi, care to explain?"
> 
> "Universe isn't merely a celestial.  He's part reality dragon.  A hybrid, just as he claims."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”You will have powers like mine but I will teach you how to use them as you get them do you remember your old lessons?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”Oh and Um there’s someone who wants to talk to you.”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

“Who?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Infinity:”_Your great grandfather Infinity that’s who!” “What?! My great grandfather is an overbeing I’m so confused and honored”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”You will have powers like mine but I will teach you how to use them as you get them do you remember your old lessons?”


Yog-Sothoth: "....yes, it is perhaps better if direct family teaches this.  Besides, I may be busy figuring out ways of releasing the five from their bindings properly."

Yog-Sothoth turned to Ahrakas.

Yog-Sothoth: "This is why a lot of reality dragons don't like groupies and worshippers. Get enough voices in our head and it clouds us from hearing what we need to do to tend to reality."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*Infinity chuckles and everyone could feel warmth radiating from him*


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "....yes, it is perhaps better if direct family teaches this.  Besides, I may be busy figuring out ways of releasing the five from their bindings properly."
> 
> Yog-Sothoth turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> Yog-Sothoth: "This is why a lot of reality dragons don't like groupies and worshippers. Get enough voices in our head and it clouds us from hearing what we need to do to tend to reality."


Cosmos: That’s true a long time ago I had a cult that worshipped the sky and ground I traveled through It was so distracting so I decided to take a nap it was only supposed to be for 6 realities but I ended up sleeping for 60 realities”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural thought for a moment.
> 
> "Yannick might have something like that.  Yannick!  YANNICK!"
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yog-Sothoth: "....yes, it is perhaps better if direct family teaches this.  Besides, I may be busy figuring out ways of releasing the five from their bindings properly."
> 
> Yog-Sothoth turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> Yog-Sothoth: "This is why a lot of reality dragons don't like groupies and worshippers. Get enough voices in our head and it clouds us from hearing what we need to do to tend to reality."


_As Ahrakas waited for Yannick to get the music he spoke to Yog-Sothoth. _Yeah, Ive had experience with worshippers before. It can get boring after a while too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As Ahrakas waited for Yannick to get the music he spoke to Yog-Sothoth. _Yeah, Ive had experience with worshippers before. It can get boring after a while too.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yannick returned with an old record player and some records.
> 
> Yannick: "This is about as old as we could get.  We're going to have to have some rounds with Earth culture when things calm down."
> 
> Yannick showed the records to Ahrakas, indicating that he should pick.


???????: "Ahem."

Yog-Sothoth looked over his shoulder, then stepped aside and hinted to Yannick, who had returned with the record player and records.

Yog-Sothoth: "Oops, guess I was standing in the way."

Yannick showed the records again to Ahrakas.

Yannick: "This is about what we've got.  Pick one and put it on."


At about this time, a polar bear showed up with bottles of champagne and glasses.

Hector: "Been one party after another, huh Dural?"

"We've had multiple seismic reveals.  I'm hoping for some calm soon...."

"One more likely upheaval incoming.  Once we're done partying, there's the twin cities and their underground bunker.  I'm hoping I can still unlock the secrets...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ???????: "Ahem."
> 
> Yog-Sothoth looked over his shoulder, then stepped aside and hinted to Yannick, who had returned with the record player and records.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas picked out a record that reminded him of Cole Porter and poured himself some champagne. _To a new beginning!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas picked out a record that reminded him of Cole Porter and poured himself some champagne. _To a new beginning!


Hector poured out some champagne for the dragons as well.

The otters?  They got sparkling grape juice.

"Thanks, Hector."

"We can worry about alcohol once we're fully unbound."

"To new beginnings!"

The otters and Firuthi all raised their glasses in a toast.  So did Yog-Sothoth and Dural.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hector poured out some champagne for the dragons as well.
> 
> The otters?  They got sparkling grape juice.
> 
> ...


Firuthi, what secrets do you think the Twin Cities will hold?


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hector poured out some champagne for the dragons as well.
> 
> The otters?  They got sparkling grape juice.
> 
> ...


*I drank the champagne and Cosmos started speaking in a language I had never heard before yet I understood* Cosmos:”I bless my grandson to have the long and glorious life of both a celestial dragon and a reality dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Firuthi, what secrets do you think the Twin Cities will hold?


"Based on the records I saw at the lab, and some of the stuff that had been stored in my memory?"

Firuthi hesitated.

"I have reason to believe that when he left the planet, Mitzie left a bunch of spaceships lying around.  And... the bunker under the Twin Cities can get us maps and codes to every single one."

"Multiple ships just for you?"

"Not intentionally, but I could basically have my pick.  And I think Mitzie would have left the rest to people he trusted in the Convergence.  Not how we're using them."

"What are you planning on?"

"Depending on whether they have the gravity slingshot and tether coil drives that Mitzie depicted in the lab notes-"

Yog-Sothoth: "Gravity slingshots and tether coils?  That's like, eons above most mortal hyperdrive tech!  It's entry-level wormhole stuff, like between-Wheels kinds of travel!  How did Mitzie get his hands on that?"

"Don't ask, because I don't know.  Anyways, if there's those in there, the kids and myself get first dibs.  Anything we don't pick is for the planet to use."

"Ahrakas.... if there really turns out to be that much spaceship access on this planet.... I'm going to have to miss the Fumalsamakah trip and take my throne ahead of schedule.  I'll need the time to teach them how to use the ships."

"You'll still be able to visit any time, Oriana."

"Don't think too much of it, Oriana."

"Wonder how Raiden will react if I drive back in one of those ships...."

"Were it not for the encounter at the Palace I'd be more squeamish, but with Convergence leaders seeing how much bigger the threats are, I think they'll be okay only getting some of the stuff Mitzelcuahuatl left behind."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Eternity:”yes brother I WAIT WHAT?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Based on the records I saw at the lab, and some of the stuff that had been stored in my memory?"
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”he somehow got ahold of Infinity’s letter to me which had a blueprint and you won’t believe what the ship looked like!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”yes brother I WAIT WHAT?”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”he somehow got ahold of Infinity’s letter to me which had a blueprint and you won’t believe what the ship looked like!”


Oliver was watching, having chosen not to drink.

"It wouldn't have been the Universe-7 by any chance, would it?  That was the ship he took me on to meet you, right before you decided to adopt me into the family."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver was watching, having chosen not to drink.
> 
> "It wouldn't have been the Universe-7 by any chance, would it?  That was the ship he took me on to meet you, right before you decided to adopt me into the family."


Cosmos:”That’s exactly what it looked like” “I had a dream about it”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”what did you see in the dream?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

“Well in the dream I saw this dragon who looks exactly like me well color wise his scales were smooth and anyway he told me to build this ship and showed me the blueprints so when I woke up I built the ship from memory I added a few modifications of my own like Alpha” *the Universe 7 appears out of a wormhole* Cosmos:”THAT’S IT!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”Your great grandfather was trying to get us to meet up”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Well in the dream I saw this dragon who looks exactly like me well color wise his scales were smooth and anyway he told me to build this ship and showed me the blueprints so when I woke up I built the ship from memory I added a few modifications of my own like Alpha” *the Universe 7 appears out of a wormhole* Cosmos:”THAT’S IT!”


"Modifications like Alpha?"

Firuthi hesitated.  He suddenly seemed to have a eureka moment.

".....if we do discover ships at the twin cities.... depending on what we find, I might have a favor for you.  Perhaps you could help me upgrade Tyrim to make him able to-"

"Firuthi, you can't be serious!  You want to take one of my tech experts?  Just like that?"

"Just because he has a Chorus doesn't mean he isn't an AI robot, Dural.  He's best suited for space on such short notice.  Hire Monica Somogyi to replace him."

Dural shifted uneasily.

"I'll worry about asking it if there turns out to be a carrier-type ship among Mitzie's collection."

"Deal."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Modifications like Alpha?"
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.  He suddenly seemed to have a eureka moment.
> 
> ...


“I can try I used a lot of Celestial programming but it wouldn’t hurt to try”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

“I programmed Alpha’s code to be able to evolve and adapt when necessary”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

“hello M-master Cosmos it’s an honor to meet you awake”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can try I used a lot of Celestial programming but it wouldn’t hurt to try”





Universe said:


> “I programmed Alpha’s code to be able to evolve and adapt when necessary”


"Tyrim can adapt, he just.... we only just saw his limit while trying to decipher forbidden books.  He made it through them all but he's undergoing memory repair right now because he ran into some fragmenting issues."

"Yeah, he runs into the same mortal limits as normal people do when comprehending ancient texts.  That would make him a bit underpowered compared to Alpha."

"Just.... his soul and personality's actually in the magic crystal that powers him, and not in the raw coding.  If the upgrades become necessary, you have to watch for that."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tyrim can adapt, he just.... we only just saw his limit while trying to decipher forbidden books.  He made it through them all but he's undergoing memory repair right now because he ran into some fragmenting issues."
> 
> "Yeah, he runs into the same mortal limits as normal people do when comprehending ancient texts.  That would make him a bit underpowered compared to Alpha."
> 
> "Just.... his soul and personality's actually in the magic crystal that powers him, and not in the raw coding.  If the upgrades become necessary, you have to watch for that."


*I stared at him* “Alpha has a cosmic diamond powered processor not that it was easy to get mind you but I’m not trying to brag or anything I’m just pointing it out also his personality’s not in the coding it’s in the processor”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*I said this very annoyed that people always got that fact wrong*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stared at him* “Alpha has a cosmic diamond powered processor not that it was easy to get mind you but I’m not trying to brag or anything I’m just pointing it out”





Universe said:


> *I said this very annoyed that people always got that fact wrong*


"....I.... actually meant what Tyrim has, not what Alpha has."

".....yeah, Dural?  Whatever we've run across and consider advanced, the celestials have probably had trillions of years to work out.  In fact, I'm pretty sure some of those old ideas are flooding into my head right now through my mental link with them."

Firuthi patted Dural on the back.

"Don't worry, if you need another artificial intelligence to protect everyone from forbidden tomes, some of Mitzie's notes probably include detailed directions on how to make a good AI."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....I.... actually meant what Tyrim has, not what Alpha has."
> 
> ".....yeah, Dural?  Whatever we've run across and consider advanced, the celestials have probably had trillions of years to work out.  In fact, I'm pretty sure some of those old ideas are flooding into my head right now through my mental link with them."
> 
> ...


“Alpha also is linked to my thoughts through a mind link Alpha is my creation he wasn’t in the blueprints”


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*I pointed out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Alpha also is linked to my thoughts through a mind link Alpha is my creation he wasn’t in the blueprints”





Universe said:


> *I pointed out*


"A robot linked by thoughts, huh?  So, like, Tyrim has a Chorus and people can talk to each other through those.  So, if I talked to that white gryphon down the hall, what it heard reached his processors, and he answered through the gryphon... this would be faster than even a link like that?"

There was indeed a white gryphon down the hall, approaching the party.  Most of the staff recognized it.  A few acted like it wasn't even there.

"How about you ask him what he feels about this?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A robot linked by thoughts, huh?  So, like, Tyrim has a Chorus and people can talk to each other through those.  So, if I talked to that white gryphon down the hall, what it heard reached his processors, and he answered through the gryphon... this would be faster than even a link like that?"
> 
> There was indeed a white gryphon down the hall, approaching the party.  Most of the staff recognized it.  A few acted like it wasn't even there.
> 
> "How about you ask him what he feels about this?"


*Alpha was getting extremely uncomfortable* “he says he’s getting uncomfortable and wishes that we please change the subject” *I said not even turning around* “celestial and Reality dragon thoughts exceed the laws of physics as the overbeings and reality dragons and celestial dragons create the reality around them well some celestial dragons can”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha was getting extremely uncomfortable* “he says he’s getting uncomfortable and wishes that we please change the subject”


The white gryphon spoke.  Just like its master, it had no inflection in its voice.

"i heard my name being called.  i did not expect this many dragons, or a personal visit from the high imperator.  firuthi... are you well?  your complexion is-"

"I'm a celestial dragon now, Tyrim.  This complexion change is normal."

"celestial dragon?  are they anything like reality dragons?  because one of the books i read-"

Noting that Tyrim had missed the memo from Universe, Dural pointed at Yog-Sothoth.

"That's the reality dragon that was in that book.  Celestial dragons are their descendants."

"understood.  so... let's get back to basics.  who is calling upon me?  i am in the middle of serious memory recovery after my encounter with the books."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The white gryphon spoke.  Just like its master, it had no inflection in its voice.
> 
> "i heard my name being called.  i did not expect this many dragons, or a personal visit from the high imperator.  firuthi... are you well?  your complexion is-"
> 
> ...


“hello I am Alpha the Creation of Universe celestial the reality celestial dragon hybrid” *I cringed*


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*I was extremely uncomfortable and needed time to process the fact that I was the first of a new species* “what does this mean?” *Firuthi could feel my distress*


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*alpha was confused apparently he hadn’t been up to speed on how confused I was*


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

*I ran off into another room and sat down my head in my claws* “why me?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “hello I am Alpha the Creation of Universe celestial the reality celestial dragon hybrid” *I cringed*


"i wish i had this close a connection to my creator.  firuthi only activated me and gave me my soul."

"Tyrim.... I hate to say this, but your creator was probably Mitzelcuahuatl."

"of course it would be your insane predecessor.  but i didn't think-"

"Mitzelcuahuatl had more than just a couple AIs he made.  The lab notes confirm it.  You were just never activated before the bombs hit, so you were a blank slate.  Hey how do you feel about upgrades?"

"upgrades?  you mean a proper voice processor or-"

"The whole thing, Tyrim.  If we discover spaceships, I want you to man a carrier."

"i need time to process these surprises firuthi.  can't it wait?"



Universe said:


> *I was extremely uncomfortable and needed time to process the fact that I was the first of a new species* “what does this mean?” *Firuthi could feel my distress*





Universe said:


> *alpha was confused apparently he hadn’t been up to speed on how confused I was*





Universe said:


> *I ran off into another room and sat down my head in my claws* “why me?!”


"Yes it can.  Universe is having an existential crisis.  And besides, we don't have the carrier yet."

Firuthi followed Universe.

"You are not the only one having an existential crisis here, Universe.  The kids.... I actually got a similar hint of distress from them, as I'm getting from you.  And myself... the long lead-up to being picked as a god didn't actually help me all that much with coping with it."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "i wish i had this close a connection to my creator.  firuthi only activated me and gave me my soul."
> 
> "Tyrim.... I hate to say this, but your creator was probably Mitzelcuahuatl."
> 
> ...


“I was told my whole life that I was a celestial dragon now I learn that I’m only half a celestial dragon and half reality dragon I don’t know what that means! My father knows his purpose and yet I don’t know mine” *Firuthi knew I was telling the truth*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I was told my whole life that I was a celestial dragon now I learn that I’m only half a celestial dragon and half reality dragon I don’t know what that means!”


"NONE of us know the full ramifications of that yet.  Azathoth seemed to think you were the next stage in pushing back the First Darkness.  I don't know what any other overbeing thinks of it."

Firuthi sat down next to Universe.

"We both got hit with major responsibilities from that meeting.  That's all I know."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "NONE of us know the full ramifications of that yet.  Azathoth seemed to think you were the next stage in pushing back the First Darkness.  I don't know what any other overbeing thinks of it."
> 
> Firuthi sat down next to Universe.
> 
> "We both got hit with major responsibilities from that meeting.  That's all I know."


“I feel the pressure and I hope I figure this out soon before it squishes me flat” *I was being figurative not literal*


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

“Soon I’ll be getting powers that Celestial dragons only dream of and I don’t want them it was the same way when they wanted me to be king but I don’t have a choice”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I feel the pressure and I hope I figure this out soon before it squishes me flat” *I was being figurative not literal*





Universe said:


> “Soon I’ll be getting powers that Celestial dragons only dream of and I don’t want them it was the same way when they wanted me to be king but I don’t have a choice”


"If there's anything I've learned.... the mindset where you don't want them.... pretty much proves to be the only mindset that makes someone fit to have them."

Firuthi seemed to emit some kind of resonance.  It was akin to a cat purr.

"Listen... wait for the powers to come to you.  Stressing over them now is going to hinder your ability to grasp what's coming."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If there's anything I've learned.... the mindset where you don't want them.... pretty much proves to be the only mindset that makes someone fit to have them."
> 
> Firuthi seemed to emit some kind of resonance.  It was akin to a cat purr.
> 
> "Listen... wait for the powers to come to you.  Stressing over them now is going to hinder your ability to grasp what's coming."


*I hugged him* “waiting’s the hard part”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged him* “waiting’s the hard part”


"That, it is."

Firuthi hugged him back.

"Who should we take on that trip to the bunker?  I was thinking of taking Ahrakas, maybe the kids.  Dunno about taking Dural or Oliver or Tyrim on this one."


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That, it is."
> 
> Firuthi hugged him back.
> 
> "Who should we take on that trip to the bunker?  I was thinking of taking Ahrakas, maybe the kids.  Dunno about taking Dural or Oliver or Tyrim on this one."


“I think the kids should go with us so that they can see the letter also I think alpha should come”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That, it is."
> 
> Firuthi hugged him back.
> 
> "Who should we take on that trip to the bunker?  I was thinking of taking Ahrakas, maybe the kids.  Dunno about taking Dural or Oliver or Tyrim on this one."


I should definitely come if these ships have the capabilities we think they might have. I think the kids should stay, we do have to remember that Mitzelcuahuatl was completely insane and probably put defenses in this place.


----------



## Universe (Aug 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I should definitely come if these ships have the capabilities we think they might have. I think the kids should stay, we do have to remember that Mitzelcuahuatl was completely insane and probably put defenses in this place.


“I built one remember?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think the kids should go with us so that they can see the letter also I think alpha should come”





Baron Tredegar said:


> I should definitely come if these ships have the capabilities we think they might have. I think the kids should stay, we do have to remember that Mitzelcuahuatl was completely insane and probably put defenses in this place.





Universe said:


> “I built one remember?”


"Ahrakas, you know there's eventually going to come a point where the kids will have to take on insane beings without our help."

Firuthi sighed.

"Fine.  We have the powers for it, the kids will simply have to listen in remotely for all of this.  So the three of us, Alpha.... hmmmm..."

The gryphon had reappeared.

"firuthi, my memory restoration has gone as far as it will go.  it seems i suffered long-term damage from reading those forbidden books yannick asked me to read."

"Long-term damage?  Tyrim, we just lack the advancements here to fix your memory.  You're coming with us."

"me?  you want a damaged mind in charge of the ships?"

"It's not quite like that, Tyrim.  While I'm seeing if you're compatible with the ships, there are a lot of upgrades we can do.  I should show you my schematics afterwards - imagine combining the magic generator I had with that fabricator you have.  The Cryseum quartz is kinda underwhelming for that though - I think we'd need like 11 cosmic diamonds to pull that off in full."

Firuthi hesitated.  He pulled out seven hard drives, each about the size of a large cigar.  He handed six of them to the gryphon.

"Before we go, though?  Take these.  They're brontobyte drives with Mitzelcuahuatl's discoveries on them.  One for each of the kids.  Dural holds on to the sixth one."

"couldn't we use the extra to upgrade me?"

"Interesting thought, but where you're headed, a brontobyte won't cut it.  We need at _least_ a chiseibyte."

Universe would know that Firuthi had gone into celestial technology at that point.  There was simply no number to explain how much of a jump it was from a brontobyte to a chiseibyte.  In fact, had Firuthi taken the wrong approach?  Even Alpha didn't have anywhere near a chiseibyte.  Storing a chiseibyte tended to require a facility the size of a small moon.  Yes, even by celestial and reality dragon standards.

"just how much is a-"

"You're better off not knowing yet.  Come on, distribute these, disconnect from the memory machine and come up to the main hall."

"got it."

The gryphon walked off.

"So me, Universe, Ahrakas, Alpha, and Tyrim.  I think that's suitable.  Oh before I forget...."

Firuthi handed the seventh drive to Ahrakas.

"This one belongs to the Imperium."

_((For perspective?  The whole of the Internet was last recorded as being in the zettabyte range in 2016.  That's only two orders down from a brontobyte.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

_Meanwhile...._

Oliver had snuck off into the mansion.  He had sought out a specific individual.

The individual in question was the snow leopard from earlier.

"You.  You're coming with me.  I want to see if I can help you."

Andrew: "Help me? With what?"

"With the magic problem."

Andrew: "But I get along just fine without-"

"With the threats that are coming, we can't have beings who will collapse from magic exposure."

Andrew: "Fine.  But I hope you know what you're doing."

Oliver led Andrew to an isolated room with a couch on it.

"Lay down.  If this goes how I think it will go, you might get a bit lightheaded."

Oliver reached out his mind.

_"Please, no other dragons interfere in this... I might be able to handle the whole planet's problem if I can get a better look at this guy."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, you know there's eventually going to come a point where the kids will have to take on insane beings without our help."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


“I’m going?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

*Alpha needed some reality dragon upgrades*


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

“hello I’m going is it because I made master upset?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m going?”





Universe said:


> *Alpha needed some reality dragon upgrades*





Universe said:


> “hello I’m going is it because I made master upset?”


"Nah, I think he might find something in there for you.  Whenever we're ready.  We're not going to spend time in the cities themselves, I have some inkling where the bunker is."

At that moment, a white-copper aardvark showed up in the room.

"That's Tyrim.  Be careful with him, he says his memory has some damage from reading forbidden tomes."

Firuthi waved his hand, and opened a portal.  It led to an abandoned warehouse.

"I still don't get the golden portal thing."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nah, I think he might find something in there for you.  Whenever we're ready.  We're not going to spend time in the cities themselves, I have some inkling where the bunker is."
> 
> At that moment, a white-copper aardvark showed up in the room.
> 
> ...


“I don’t have time to explain” “I sense advanced technology”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

*Alpha was scanning the ground well he looked more like he was looking at the sky for something*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t have time to explain” “I sense advanced technology”


"Then we can explain later.  I believe it's.... this one."

Firuthi pulled a box off one of the shelves.  It didn't pull off all the way, though - it was in fact a secret lever.  A door in the wall opened.

"The bunker is that way.  Just remember, if there are any memory upgrades down there, let's save one for Tyrim."

"let us hope it is compatible."

"I just have to hope Mitzie's defenses are simple ones.  I saw a record of something called the Odious in the lab notes, and if that thing is here then we might have a problem."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then we can explain later.  I believe it's.... this one."
> 
> Firuthi pulled a box off one of the shelves.  It didn't pull off all the way, though - it was in fact a secret lever.  A door in the wall opened.
> 
> ...


“Oh Celestial dragon technology is compatible with anything reality dragon technology I haven’t even seen yet”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then we can explain later.  I believe it's.... this one."
> 
> Firuthi pulled a box off one of the shelves.  It didn't pull off all the way, though - it was in fact a secret lever.  A door in the wall opened.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas had sent the data drives to Harpocrates. _What is this Odious? Another of Mitzies weapons?


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

*A retinal scanner appeared* “umm that’s not Celestial dragon technology” *It was in the next room*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas had sent the data drives to Harpocrates. _What is this Odious? Another of Mitzies weapons?


"Yes.  Pure bioweapon, unlike what I was.  Don't ask me how Mitzie pulled it off, but their flesh shunts light and heat to a faraway place.  It's a near-perfect cloak.  Loud enough sound can disrupt the cloak though."


Universe said:


> *A retinal scanner appeared* “umm that’s not Celestial dragon technology”


"And this is how I know he restricted access to me.  That's meant for eight eyes.  He probably had a perfect helmet for this, but I have other ways."

Firuthi concentrated, and his face changed to that of the Jormungandr form.  He strained a bit more and the colors and eye patterns even matched.

".....huh.  No wracking pain this time."

Firuthi put his face up to the retinal scanner and after a few moments, the door opened.  It was a large elevator.

"This looks like it's for loading cargo, but we'll do just fine."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  Pure bioweapon, unlike what I was.  Don't ask me how Mitzie pulled it off, but their flesh shunts light and heat to a faraway place.  It's a near-perfect cloak.  Loud enough sound can disrupt the cloak though."
> 
> "And this is how I know he restricted access to me.  That's meant for eight eyes.  He probably had a perfect helmet for this, but I have other ways."
> 
> ...


*I looked offended but just shrugged my shoulders and walked in*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  Pure bioweapon, unlike what I was.  Don't ask me how Mitzie pulled it off, but their flesh shunts light and heat to a faraway place.  It's a near-perfect cloak.  Loud enough sound can disrupt the cloak though."
> 
> "And this is how I know he restricted access to me.  That's meant for eight eyes.  He probably had a perfect helmet for this, but I have other ways."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I looked offended but just shrugged my shoulders and walked in*


_I stepped into the elevator and noticed that there was elevator music playing. _Of course the elevator in Mitzies lair is going to be playing calming music.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked offended but just shrugged my shoulders and walked in*





Baron Tredegar said:


> _I stepped into the elevator and noticed that there was elevator music playing. _Of course the elevator in Mitzies lair is going to be playing calming music.


"it almost comes off as ominous in our situation."

"The elevator's going to go quite a ways down, it looks like.  Mitzie might be hiding something big."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "it almost comes off as ominous in our situation."
> 
> "The elevator's going to go quite a ways down, it looks like.  Mitzie might be hiding something big."


It feels as if we are about to enter a horror movie.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It feels as if we are about to enter a horror movie.


".....okay, Mitzie might be skilled, but I highly doubt the Odious is a full-on Jason.  Then again, I was once able to fight Universe toe-to-toe, so..."

The elevator stopped.  The door opened into more hallways, lit only by emergency lighting.  The whole situation was still way too ominous.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....okay, Mitzie might be skilled, but I highly doubt the Odious is a full-on Jason.  Then again, I was once able to fight Universe toe-to-toe, so..."
> 
> The elevator stopped.  The door opened into more hallways, lit only by emergency lighting.  The whole situation was still way too ominous.


Dammit we're in a horror movie. For the love of the Architects, no one wander off. I do not want to go out as the first victim.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dammit we're in a horror movie. For the love of the Architects, no one wander off. I do not want to go out as the first victim.


_*"Not that room, Firuthi, that one's trashed."*_

"Most horror movies don't have a character with a second voice in their head providing directions, Ahrakas."

*"No, not that one either.  Definitely not that one.  Be VERY quiet!"*

"Lighter footsteps, everyone, I think Jormungandr detected someone."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _*"Not that room, Firuthi, that one's trashed."*_
> 
> "Most horror movies don't have a character with a second voice in their head providing directions, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


*I activated my Ultra Instinct* “I don’t like this”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

*I suddenly had a drone’s eye view of the whole bunker it was very disorienting*


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....okay, Mitzie might be skilled, but I highly doubt the Odious is a full-on Jason.  Then again, I was once able to fight Universe toe-to-toe, so..."
> 
> The elevator stopped.  The door opened into more hallways, lit only by emergency lighting.  The whole situation was still way too ominous.


“Not exactly I was holding back I didn’t want to kill you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I activated my Ultra Instinct* “I don’t like this”


*"You worry about the footwork.  I'll handle actually fighting."*

"Jormungandr's going to fight very differently from before, I can feel it.  It's... it's like he's an extension of me now, not just a form."



Universe said:


> “Not exactly I was holding back I didn’t want to kill you”


"I dunno.... I remember breaking a lot during that fight...."


Universe said:


> *I suddenly had a drone’s eye view of the whole bunker it was very disorienting*


Universe, somehow, spotted no sign of whoever their mystery stalker was.  And the truth was?  He knew that wherever it was, it WAS going to get the first strike.  The only question was... on who?


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"You worry about the footwork.  I'll handle actually fighting."*
> 
> "Jormungandr's going to fight very differently from before, I can feel it.  It's... it's like he's an extension of me now, not just a form."
> 
> ...


*I could sense him I heard reality yell for me to WATCH OUT So I jumped straight up flipping in the air dodging the thing attacking me*


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

“What the how’d I do that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I could sense him I heard reality yell for me to WATCH OUT So I jumped straight up flipping in the air dodging the thing attacking me*


Universe, unfortunately, found that the thing seemed to be aware of the move.  In an instant, it seemed to extend itself, attacking two at once.

Universe got struck square in the collarbone, evading serious injury.

Firuthi, on the other hand, got struck in the back of the head.

"Oh for crying out...."

Firuthi seemed completely unfazed by the attack.  In an instant, his wings turned into tentacles and slammed back at the creature, throwing it back a ways.  It slinked off.  The wings then turned back to normal.


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe, unfortunately, found that the thing seemed to be aware of the move.  In an instant, it seemed to extend itself, attacking two at once.
> 
> Universe got struck square in the collarbone, evading serious injury.
> 
> ...


*It didn’t hurt me my scales were glowing with an energy I’ve never seen before* “that’s new” “what kind of energy is that I have nothing to match it against”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *It didn’t hurt me my scales were glowing with an energy I’ve never seen before* “that’s new”


Firuthi's head reformed into its proper shape.

"Well that was jarring.  My brain went into my chest for a second there..."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi's head reformed into its proper shape.
> 
> "Well that was jarring.  My brain went into my chest for a second there..."


*The energy filled the whole bunker* “what is this energy I’ve never seen it before yet it feels familiar”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The energy filled the whole bunker* “what is this energy I’ve never seen it before yet it feels familiar”


"You sure you didn't see it off of Cosmos or Yog-Sothoth?"

Universe could spot an odd blank spot in the energy.  It looked almost.... serpentine.


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You sure you didn't see it off of Cosmos or Yog-Sothoth?"
> 
> Universe could spot an odd blank spot in the energy.  It looked almost.... serpentine.


“I can see the thing ok whatever this energy is thank Cosmos I have it”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You sure you didn't see it off of Cosmos or Yog-Sothoth?"
> 
> Universe could spot an odd blank spot in the energy.  It looked almost.... serpentine.


“I’ve never seen this energy until now but I could get used to this”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can see the thing ok whatever this energy is thank Cosmos I have it”





Universe said:


> “I’ve never seen this energy until now but I could get used to this”


Suddenly, Universe noted that a good quarter of the energy that filled the bunker went missing, and he couldn't push more energy into the spot where it was.

Firuthi sensed an odd sound.

"Good news and bad news.  Good news is, we found some of his elite tech... bad news is, Mitzie's siphon tech is unmatched.  Jormungandr had the same tech.  I recognize the sound."

Firuthi stared at Universe.

"Withdraw that energy."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Suddenly, Universe noted that a good quarter of the energy that filled the bunker went missing, and he couldn't push more energy into the spot where it was.
> 
> Firuthi sensed an odd sound.
> 
> ...


*I focused on the energy and drew it back into my body*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I focused on the energy and drew it back into my body*


Universe got most of it... but he did notice that whatever had been siphoned off remained with his target.

"Great... now he's got reality dragon energy.  This got worse FAST."

Firuthi looked at Universe, then at Ahrakas.

"The siphon was how Mitzie planned to dispose of the Architects.  It took me eons to figure it out, I only realized the answer right before meeting Azathoth.  He was going to have me take the Architects' power into myself."

Firuthi looked again at Universe.

"I don't know if this situation's going to be the norm from here on out.  I don't know how many beings have siphons like this.  I'd advise trying to train powers in secret in the future, rather than letting them manifest on their own like this."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe got most of it... but he did notice that whatever had been siphoned off remained with his target.
> 
> "Great... now he's got reality dragon energy.  This got worse FAST."
> 
> ...


“I don’t know I just learned that I’m a hybrid some hours ago I just make things worse” *I screamed in despair*


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

*I screamed so loud I unintentionally got the thing’s attention*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know I just learned that I’m a hybrid some hours ago I just make things worse” *I screamed in despair*





Universe said:


> *I screamed so loud I unintentionally got the thing’s attention*


Firuthi's hand suddenly turned into a bladed tentacle.  It shot out behind Universe and clocked the presence right in the face, giving it some nasty lacerations.

The creature let out its own scream as it retreated further into the bunker.

"I could see him off the sound of your screaming.  With that blow, he's likely retreating to heal.  Do not rush after him.  Let's just catch our breath.  If I know Mitzie's guardians, he won't leave the bunker."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi's hand suddenly turned into a bladed tentacle.  It shot out behind Universe and clocked the presence right in the face, giving it some nasty lacerations.
> 
> The creature let out its own scream as it retreated further into the bunker.
> 
> "I could see him off the sound of your screaming.  With that blow, he's likely retreating to heal.  Do not rush after him.  Let's just catch our breath.  If I know Mitzie's guardians, he won't leave the bunker."


“This is all my fault”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

“I should have died all those years ago”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

“Master No if you had I wouldn’t exist you are a bridge you may not like it but everything has a part to play in every multiverse”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

“I guess maybe I shouldn’t have died all those years ago but still I gave that thing reality dragon energy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I guess maybe I shouldn’t have died all those years ago but still I gave that thing reality dragon energy”


"It didn't get its siphon into you, it just sucked up ambient energy.  It only has a shard.  We should still be able to take it on."

Firuthi glanced around.

"How about we give Ahrakas a chance to process all of this while we come up with a game plan?  For all I know, he's actually fought a reality dragon before."


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It didn't get its siphon into you, it just sucked up ambient energy.  It only has a shard.  We should still be able to take it on."
> 
> Firuthi glanced around.
> 
> "How about we give Ahrakas a chance to process all of this while we come up with a game plan?  For all I know, he's actually fought a reality dragon before."


“Wait I think Cosmos has”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It didn't get its siphon into you, it just sucked up ambient energy.  It only has a shard.  We should still be able to take it on."
> 
> Firuthi glanced around.
> 
> "How about we give Ahrakas a chance to process all of this while we come up with a game plan?  For all I know, he's actually fought a reality dragon before."


“I don’t know how to use my reality dragon energy but he does”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

Cosmos:_”I don’t give all of my race’s secrets but you’re something new you might have powers neither race has”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

“Grandfather you’re not making any sense”


----------



## Universe (Aug 22, 2022)

“Does that thing have any weaknesses?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It didn't get its siphon into you, it just sucked up ambient energy.  It only has a shard.  We should still be able to take it on."
> 
> Firuthi glanced around.
> 
> "How about we give Ahrakas a chance to process all of this while we come up with a game plan?  For all I know, he's actually fought a reality dragon before."


I havent fought any Reality Dragons before but I have killed several of their Celestial Descendants before. Shouldnt be much of a difference. We need to attempt to lure that thing into an area of our choosing.
Firuthi, I think that thing might be a prototype of you, which could technically make it your brother. There is a chance it may also have programming similar to your original objective.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I havent fought any Reality Dragons before but I have killed several of their Celestial Descendants before. Shouldnt be much of a difference. We need to attempt to lure that thing into an area of our choosing.
> Firuthi, I think that thing might be a prototype of you, which could technically make it your brother. There is a chance it may also have programming similar to your original objective.


"A prototype of me, huh?  I'm kind of glad we kept the kids at home."

Firuthi exhaled sharply.

"What do you suppose would lure a creature of this nature?  Once we get it into a better spot, I can unleash sound resonance to disrupt the cloak.  I just have to hope the reality dragon essence shard doesn't power him up too much."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A prototype of me, huh?  I'm kind of glad we kept the kids at home."
> 
> Firuthi exhaled sharply.
> 
> "What do you suppose would lure a creature of this nature?  Once we get it into a better spot, I can unleash sound resonance to disrupt the cloak.  I just have to hope the reality dragon essence shard doesn't power him up too much."


Do you think you can create an illusion or simulation of the kids and the energy they give off? If my hunch is correct that thing will go to irrational lengths to kill them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you think you can create an illusion or simulation of the kids and the energy they give off? If my hunch is correct that thing will go to irrational lengths to kill them.


"WELL.  There's an idea I wouldn't have thought to do.  One more thing before I try it, though... what kind of battleground do we want to fight in?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "WELL.  There's an idea I wouldn't have thought to do.  One more thing before I try it, though... what kind of battleground do we want to fight in?"


Somewhere it will have a hard time moving. If we can get it stuck we can gun it down with minimum risk to us. I recommend a narrow hallway or a small room.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Somewhere it will have a hard time moving. If we can get it stuck we can gun it down with minimum risk to us. I recommend a narrow hallway or a small room.


"Alright... let's see.... ideal room for this...."

*"Two doors down on the left."*

"Thanks, Jormungandr."

Firuthi headed down the hall a bit and opened a door seemingly at random.  He peeked in, noting it was about the size of a supply closet.

Tyrim slowly pulled out what looked like a revolver with a massive cylinder.

Firuthi focused... strained... and he started resonating.  Mercifully, he was able to project this resonance into the supply closet.  It did... sort of feel like that of the Architects.

There was a massive hissing noise, and something rushed into the room, the first sign of its entrance being a slam into the door frame.  Firuthi unleashed a sound pulse at that moment, blasting the creature and revealing it to be some sort of multi-armed serpentine monstrosity.

"Quickly, before the cloak reforms!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright... let's see.... ideal room for this...."
> 
> *"Two doors down on the left."*
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas raised his rifle and began blasting at the thing in its head._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas raised his rifle and began blasting at the thing in its head._


Tyrim also fired his revolver, revealing it to be a shotgun with a flechette round.

The stabilizer fins popped off the flechettes when they hit the creature, revealing them to essentially be metal straws that would drain the blood from the beast.

Unfortunately, Tyrim's shot didn't wind up mattering.  The creature had died from the third shot from Ahrakas' rifle.  Notably, it had been the second hit on the creature's head.

"Well... that's it for the guardian.  Or at least the main one.  I hope that's the only one."

Firuthi stomped the creature's stomach, forcing out some sort of rock candy-like shard.  He pushed it into Universe's hand.

"Universe, you'll want this back."

Firuthi continued a couple rooms down and opened another door.

"Well.... here's some of the tech in here...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tyrim also fired his revolver, revealing it to be a shotgun with a flechette round.
> 
> The stabilizer fins popped off the flechettes when they hit the creature, revealing them to essentially be metal straws that would drain the blood from the beast.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas prodded the thing with his rifle to make sure it was dead. He then caught back up with Firuthi. _You dont mind if I have that thing studied and dissected? That siphoning ability would be a valuable asset for the Imperium.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas prodded the thing with his rifle to make sure it was dead. He then caught back up with Firuthi. _You dont mind if I have that thing studied and dissected? That siphoning ability would be a valuable asset for the Imperium.


"My schematics already would have a sample of the tech.... but if you must...."

Firuthi stared at Ahrakas.

"You know the one provision about me letting the Imperium use it, right?  Right?"

Without waiting for an answer, Firuthi examined the tech in the next room.

"Hey, Tyrim, get a load of some of this!"

Tyrim followed into the room.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "My schematics already would have a sample of the tech.... but if you must...."
> 
> Firuthi stared at Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas followed Firuthi into the next room. _What is it? Did you find something?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas followed Firuthi into the next room. _What is it? Did you find something?


"A lot of computer components.  I recognize the crystals used in these."

Firuthi looked at Ahrakas.

"These are Cryseum quartz.  A ridiculous amount of power storage in each one, and peculiar resonating frequencies.  Before I got the celestial dragon body, these were in fact part of a generator in my back, that's how I've been able to tangle with beings much tougher than me."

Firuthi hesitated.

"Hold on... there's instructions here..... fabrication instructions for an AI core.... no wait... an AI egg?  It says it can create AI personalities based on someone who holds the egg for a while...."

Firuthi flipped through the instructions.

"To make one of these requires a-!"

"what is it?"

"It requires a Typhus-model android with a fabricator."

"excuse me?"

"Tyrim... I think you or one of your previous models might have been intended to be an AI broodmother."

Tyrim staggered.

"....we may need to do upgrades here... my memory core might have just fried from that revelation...."

"I didn't want to do the actual upgrades in an untrusted area, but we might not have a choice, Ahrakas.  Here, Tyrim, up on the bench."

Firuthi put Tyrim on a workbench.

"So.... how much do you know about AI parts?  Willing to help me decide?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A lot of computer components.  I recognize the crystals used in these."
> 
> Firuthi looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


Im not too familiar with AI, Earth hasnt gotten that far in its development. Just know that if this whole system is called Skynet I am going to blow this place up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im not too familiar with AI, Earth hasnt gotten that far in its development. Just know that if this whole system is called Skynet I am going to blow this place up.


"Easy, Connor.  Mitzelcuahuatl might be cliche, but he's not THAT cliche."

Firuthi pulled out some AI parts.

"Tyrim, enter safe mode, password: Melmoth."

Tyrim's eyes dimmed.

"Okay, we can work on him now.  You say Earth isn't caught up on AI... how about computers in general?  You might still be able to help me spot a bad board or two."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Easy, Connor.  Mitzelcuahuatl might be cliche, but he's not THAT cliche."
> 
> Firuthi pulled out some AI parts.
> 
> ...


Well lets hope he didnt build Hal 9000 then.

When I was bored one time I worked as a computer programmer for NASAs Gemini project. That is the extent of my technical knowledge on computers.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well lets hope he didnt build Hal 9000 then.
> 
> When I was bored one time I worked as a computer programmer for NASAs Gemini project. That is the extent of my technical knowledge on computers.


"Hmmm..."

Firuthi put a plug under Tyrim's segmented tongue.  A readout appeared with a scan of Tyrim's body.

"Here, keep an eye on the system while I start swapping parts in."

Firuthi got to work swapping parts.

"I'll keep the old parts, maybe a reality dragon can upgrade or fix these with magic or something."

Firuthi wound up swapping maybe three-quarters of the circuit boards and most of the memory chips Tyrim had.  There were a couple memory chips that indeed had fried, but most of the parts that were taken out were merely fourth-rate.

Firuthi even took the time to swap out a couple of actual parts.  Better lenses on the eyes and replacing some sort of box in Tyrim's throat in particular.

Ahrakas, if he watched the readouts, would know that this process basically enhanced everything about Tyrim.  And enhanced it massively.

After a while of this, Firuthi stopped.  He took the plug out of Tyrim's tongue.

"Tyrim, exit safe mode.  Password: Melmoth."

Tyrim's eyes lit up.

"How do you feel?"

Tyrim got up off the workbench.  His voice actually had inflection now.

"I feel like I was just put through a grinder..."

"Yeah, sorry about that."

"There is adaptive technology in whatever you put in me.  Hopefully I don't have to upgrade again for a while.  But I will need my memory backup from the mansion."

Tyrim seemed to stretch a bit.

"Ahrakas, before we go looking for spaceship coordinates or mainframes, I think Universe should put Alpha up here and see if he can spot any upgrades in all these parts."


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tyrim also fired his revolver, revealing it to be a shotgun with a flechette round.
> 
> The stabilizer fins popped off the flechettes when they hit the creature, revealing them to essentially be metal straws that would drain the blood from the beast.
> 
> ...


*I ate the shard* “thank you”


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hmmm..."
> 
> Firuthi put a plug under Tyrim's segmented tongue.  A readout appeared with a scan of Tyrim's body.
> 
> ...


*I put Alpha up there and found several things without really paying attention* “this this this and wow a quantum super processor” *I said installing them*


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

*I found a blueprint for something I’ve only seen in a dream a prototype wormhole engine which was addressed to me* “huh?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

“HEY I THINK I FOUND SOMETHING!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I found a blueprint for something I’ve only seen in a dream a prototype wormhole engine which was addressed to me* “huh?”





Universe said:


> “HEY I THINK I FOUND SOMETHING!”


"You did?"

"Strange... that almost looks like a ship engine blueprint."

"Here's the big question: Why would it be shoved among AI parts and not with the rest of the spaceship designs?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You did?"
> 
> "Strange... that almost looks like a ship engine blueprint."
> 
> "Here's the big question: Why would it be shoved among AI parts and not with the rest of the spaceship designs?"


“I think it’s a compact version for an android I don’t know it’s addressed to me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think it’s a compact version for an android I don’t know it’s addressed to me”


"A wormhole engine.  For an android."

"I think Universe is implying it allows an android to make or use wormholes."

"So a machine version of that golden thing you can do."

".....yes.  Mind you, I still don't fully get what that's about.  It's not like I'm echoing locations I've been."


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A wormhole engine.  For an android."
> 
> "I think Universe is implying it allows an android to make or use wormholes."
> 
> ...


“It’s the android version of what the Universe 7 can do”


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

“Alpha boot up code name Saturn”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s the android version of what the Universe 7 can do”


"Yeah, pass.  I'll stick to dedicated tasks rather than the whole genie 'poof whaddya need' gimmick."

"Tyrim-"

Universe suddenly gets an overhead view of the bunker again.  There's some kind of weird canine ransacking a room further ahead, and beyond it, a dead-end room with a large mainframe.

"....y'all hear something?  Sounds like we have a second guardian after all."


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, pass.  I'll stick to dedicated tasks rather than the whole genie 'poof whaddya need' gimmick."
> 
> "Tyrim-"
> 
> ...


*I looked concerned*


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

“This is getting ridiculous”


----------



## Universe (Aug 23, 2022)

*I read the blueprint and found that it needed cosmic diamond cosmic emerald and something called dimensional titanium*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked concerned*





Universe said:


> “This is getting ridiculous”


"Another one of your visions?  Tyrim, can you have a peek down the corridor?"

"Hang on..."

Tyrim ate a spare part.  He rumbled for a second and an eye-like orb popped out of his chest.

"Well.  I can actually see through these proper, without sacrificing normal vision."

Tyrim rolled the orb down the corridor.  He slipped it inside a room quickly and shut the door.

"Looks like a.... puli dog?  No, that's a dragon with no wings and a lot of tentacles ransacking the room.  Supplying audio feed."

????? ??????: "Where is that mainframe key?  I have to destroy it so those stinkin' Old Ones can't get their hands on the data."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Another one of your visions?  Tyrim, can you have a peek down the corridor?"
> 
> "Hang on..."
> 
> ...


Firuthi I think that might be another prototype, it seems sentient. Maybe we can attempt to reason with it?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Firuthi I think that might be another prototype, it seems sentient. Maybe we can attempt to reason with it?


"I doubt it's a prototype, Ahrakas.  Mitzie only ever referred to the kids as the Architects, yet that guy just said 'Old Ones'.  They may be one and the same, but considering the kids only bombshelled me with that detail recently... what are the odds they knew that in a previous cycle?"

Firuthi cautiously approached the door.

"It suddenly stopped moving.  More audio."

????? ??????: "Wait... why do I smell celestials.  And.... is that the energy wavelength of one of the Old Ones?"

"Well this is a problem."

The door suddenly opened.  A dragon-like creature with a massive amount of dreadlock-style tentacles was in the doorway.

????? ??????: "Whaddya want? And why does one of you reek like the Old Ones do?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I doubt it's a prototype, Ahrakas.  Mitzie only ever referred to the kids as the Architects, yet that guy just said 'Old Ones'.  They may be one and the same, but considering the kids only bombshelled me with that detail recently... what are the odds they knew that in a previous cycle?"
> 
> Firuthi cautiously approached the door.
> 
> ...


I am the High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium, I should be the one demanding what your intentions are.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am the High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium, I should be the one demanding what your intentions are.


????? ??????: "Temporal Imperium?  Never heard of them."

"They're this reality's guardians and maintenance people-"

????? ??????: "No, that would be the celestial dragons."

"Which you stand in the presence of two of as well, so-"

????? ??????: "Nada.  That one reeks of an Old One."

The mystery dragon pointed at Universe, then continued addressing Ahrakas.

????? ??????: "I am here because I heard whoever owned the place last wanted to kill the Old Ones. My people are one of those that sealed the bastards away last time. They are close, I cannot let them gain anything that would let them awaken."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ????? ??????: "Temporal Imperium?  Never heard of them."
> 
> "They're this reality's guardians and maintenance people-"
> 
> ...


Then I guess you will be disappointed to know that the Temporal Imperium is dedicated to the worship and service of the Architects. I suggest you stand down, you are clearly outmatched and it will do you no good to throw your life away.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then I guess you will be disappointed to know that the Temporal Imperium is dedicated to the worship and service of the Architects. I suggest you stand down, you are clearly outmatched and it will do you no good to throw your life away.


????? ??????: "Architects?"

"Their name for the Old Ones."

????? ??????: "So you really are against me, and against reality."

"Wrong again.  The Old Ones are meant to GUARD reality-"

????? ??????: "You don't know them like the Hound Dragons know them!  We've seen them help the Blind Idiot siphon realities before!  They're destroyers!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ????? ??????: "Architects?"
> 
> "Their name for the Old Ones."
> 
> ...


I dont intend on breaking my oaths I made in service to those I worship. I ask you once more to stand down so that we may resolve this peacefully.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont intend on breaking my oaths I made in service to those I worship. I ask you once more to stand down so that we may resolve this peacefully.


"You might not even need to break them, Ahrakas.  I'm their personal caretaker, I can just ask them."

Firuthi reached out his mind.  Universe might get to hear this.

_"Hey, uh, kids?  We have someone here who claims the five of you helped Azathoth siphon a reality-"_

_"Reclamation."_

_"Excuse me?"_

_"The details are a bit hazy, but I have a very vague memory of realities so broken and unrepairable that we have to reclaim them.  Our father signals us and we set up the siphons so he can drink it.  We can't comprehend our forms during the time that happened."_

_"There has GOT to be a better way to maintain the Wheel and Azathoth."_

_"Given we only knew about other Wheels THIS cycle, we haven't had a chance to know until now."_

_"Believe me, we intend to ask the other reality dragons about it."_

_"That will be all."_

Firuthi stopped with the mental projections and took a deep breath.

"Ahrakas, the kids told me that the reality siphon thing is because realities got broken to the point where they could not be repaired.  It was an impression from before the binding based on what they described to me.  There's no need to break your oaths on this one."

Firuthi pointed at the hound dragon.

"But it means, jerks like YOU are going around breaking realities!"

The hound dragon started to swing, but a chilling click - which was Tyrim standing behind him with the shotgun revolver - got him to stop.

Hound Dragon: "Okay... look. What do you expect to gain here?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You might not even need to break them, Ahrakas.  I'm their personal caretaker, I can just ask them."
> 
> Firuthi reached out his mind.  Universe might get to hear this.
> 
> ...


If these ships have the ability to go to other realities then we can use them to spread the Architects influence and find ways to safely unbind them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If these ships have the ability to go to other realities then we can use them to spread the Architects influence and find ways to safely unbind them.


Hound Dragon: "S-s-s-_safely_ unbind?"

The hound dragon tried to give an angry glare at the entourage.  His legs were shaking, however.

Hound Dragon: "You've had contact with the traitor Shudde M'ell, haven't you?  She was spewing the same nonsense about safe unbinding.  Where do you all get such a drugged-up idea that anything about the Old Ones is safe?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hound Dragon: "S-s-s-_safely_ unbind?"
> 
> The hound dragon tried to give an angry glare at the entourage.  His legs were shaking, however.
> 
> Hound Dragon: "You've had contact with the traitor Shudde M'ell, haven't you?  She was spewing the same nonsense about safe unbinding.  Where do you all get such a drugged-up idea that anything about the Old Ones is safe?"


They created this entire reality you are in! They created my race! Is that not deserving of worship? I am loyal to them and their goals for they are my gods.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They created this entire reality you are in! They created my race! Is that not deserving of worship? I am loyal to them and their goals for they are my gods.


The hound dragon stared, dumbstruck.

Hound Dragon: "....you're... bowing to them?.... ....I don't believe this.... everything the Twelve Virtuous Tribes worked towards... coming undone....."

A portal opened up behind the hound dragon.

Hound Dragon: "This isn't over.  We will seal them again if we have to."

The hound dragon fled through the portal, closing it behind him.

"Hang on a minute..."

Firuthi reached out his mind to celestial dragons in general.

_"Hey, uh... any of you know anything about the Twelve Virtuous Tribes?  This weird tentacle-haired dragon said-"_

_*"THEY'RE *_*CALLED *_*THE *__*TWELVE *__*VILES!!!"*_

Firuthi reeled.

"Well, I reached out to the celestials... and the group this guy was part of is actually called the Twelve Viles, NOT the Twelve Virtuous Tribes.  They practically screamed this one in my head."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The hound dragon stared, dumbstruck.
> 
> Hound Dragon: "....you're... bowing to them?.... ....I don't believe this.... everything the Twelve Virtuous Tribes worked towards... coming undone....."
> 
> ...


Then the ones that bound the Architects in the first place still exist. This is very concerning.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then the ones that bound the Architects in the first place still exist. This is very concerning.


"Yes.  It's incredibly concerning.  Let's wrap up our business here and reconvene at the mansion."

Firuthi went right through the next room, into the room with the mainframe.

"Funny thing about this mainframe is, there is no traditional key.  Currently, only I can unlock this."

Firuthi created a couple of tentacles and put them in ports in the machine.

"We have access.  Let's get as much as we can here."

---------------------------------

_Meanwhile, back at the mansion...._

Oliver had continued to focus on the snow leopard's mind.  What was it that was blocking him from using magic?

Steady... steady.... there!

Oliver did not want to think genetics because it literally hurt his brain, but there was definitely a block of that sort inside the snow leopard's body.  A forced allergy, bred into much of the planet.

Oliver attempted to pull at it.  Slowly.  What would it take to remove this block?

It didn't budge.  It didn't want to budge.  Could Oliver erode it?

Oliver tried to melt it.  His mind used way too much force.  His power erupted, cascaded.

Oliver screamed as his mind unleashed all of its power at once.  A wave of energy rushed across the planet.

Oliver passed out, twitching.

Dural addressed the dragons at the mansion.

"Did you all feel that?  And hear a scream?"

The sounds of many phones could be heard across the mansion.

"I need to take the phones, please go check on the scream."

------------------------------------

"You all feel a weird pulse just now?"

Ahrakas' communicator rang.

"Hey, Ahrakas?  I hope your business there is close to done... one of the dragons tried to help Andrew with their inability to use magic, unleashed some weird pulse, and now I'm getting calls across the planet that suggest to me the little runt just awoke magic in the _entire planet's population_.  Without any of them collapsing."

"Ahrakas, you mind me telling the planet that I willed this?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  It's incredibly concerning.  Let's wrap up our business here and reconvene at the mansion."
> 
> Firuthi went right through the next room, into the room with the mainframe.
> 
> ...


Once we are finished up down here I will do a live announcement to the planet and tell everyone this was all intentional and a gift from the Temporal Lords.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Once we are finished up down here I will do a live announcement to the planet and tell everyone this was all intentional and a gift from the Temporal Lords.


"Understood."

"Gotcha."

The communicator call ended.

"Good to know that one dragon god helping with even a tiny problem snowballs into a major incident.  I have to be _really_ careful with this power now."

Firuthi reviewed the log files from the mainframe.

"Okay, so... Mitzie left over fifty ships when he nuked the planet, so we have plenty of ships to choose from.  And... there IS a carrier after all.  Called the Asgard.  Can hold twelve ships.  I also see a batch of small ships meant to be piloted with a single person and an onboard AI, and all of them have tether coil drives just like the carrier..."

Firuthi looked to Ahrakas.

"I need a little more time to get all of the access codes and coordinates, but I think I know what I want to do.  The kids and I get a single-person craft each as personal transportation.  We'll just need to create the AIs for them, and I think those instructions I got for fabricating AI cores will help with that.  Tyrim, meanwhile, you are piloting that carrier after all."

"I kind of suspected this would happen.  I actually feel like it would be liberating, in a way.  No more being reduced to an errand bot."

"Ahrakas, the rest of the ships will officially belong to the planet, but I'm pretty sure Dural would allow an Imperial agent to help him evaluate them."

Firuthi hesitated.

"Universe, while I'm getting all these coordinates and specifications, do you notice anything interesting about the ships listed in this mainframe?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Another one of your visions?  Tyrim, can you have a peek down the corridor?"
> 
> "Hang on..."
> 
> ...


“Excuse me.”


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood."
> 
> "Gotcha."
> 
> ...


“They all seem to have coordinates set for 0-0-0-0”


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

*I was confused at how I knew that also I was shaken up by what the other guardian had said about my grandfather then I was angry my body gaining a cool looking green aura* “Nobody insults my grandfather”


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Cosmos:_”grandson it’s ok I’ve been called worse to my face”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

“Well I don’t think he understood that I’m both Celestial dragon and reality dragon”


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

*I sighed frustrated* “I guess they are just as confused as I am”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was confused at how I knew that also I was shaken up by what the other guardian had said about my grandfather then I was angry my body gaining a cool looking green aura* “Nobody insults my grandfather”





Universe said:


> “Well I don’t think he understood that I’m both Celestial dragon and reality dragon”





Universe said:


> *I sighed frustrated* “I guess they are just as confused as I am”


"They probably only noticed the reality dragon scent.  And... I get the feeling they said you were like the Old Ones because they're fixated on the Architects and not considering reality dragons in general."


Universe said:


> “They all seem to have coordinates set for 0-0-0-0”


"That could mean one of three things, Universe.  That could mean the ships were never used, that could mean they're all at the center of this planet... or it could mean they were all targeted for the center of the Wheel.  Which is it?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They probably only noticed the reality dragon scent.  And... I get the feeling they said you were like the Old Ones because they're fixated on the Architects and not considering reality dragons in general."
> 
> "That could mean one of three things, Universe.  That could mean the ships were never used, that could mean they're all at the center of this planet... or it could mean they were all targeted for the center of the Wheel.  Which is it?"


“They’re all set to where my great grandfather in”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They’re all set to where my great grandfather in”


"That begs a lot of questions, some more worrying than others.  Let's go with the two least disturbing ones..."

Firuthi took a deep breath.

"Are you implying Infinity was the one who contacted Mitzelcuahuatl?  Or perhaps he swiped the designs from another Wheel entirely?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That begs a lot of questions, some more worrying than others.  Let's go with the two least disturbing ones..."
> 
> Firuthi took a deep breath.
> 
> "Are you implying Infinity was the one who contacted Mitzelcuahuatl?  Or perhaps he swiped the designs from another Wheel entirely?"


“I think Infinity may be indirectly the reason why mitzelcuahatl went insane”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think Infinity may be indirectly the reason why mitzelcuahatl went insane”


"....hmmm... well.... ....that does make sense as a possibility..."

Firuthi sighed.  His downloads from the mainframe were nearly complete.

"....it makes even more sense when you consider how quickly I was put in the egg after the meeting with Azathoth.  I was struggling quite a bit to hold my mind together during that meeting - pretty sure the only reason I remained coherent was the god essence - and Cosmos must have sensed it.  Mitzie probably didn't have those protections."


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....hmmm... well.... ....that does make sense as a possibility..."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.  His downloads from the mainframe were nearly complete.
> 
> "....it makes even more sense when you consider how quickly I was put in the egg after the meeting with Azathoth.  I was struggling quite a bit to hold my mind together during that meeting - pretty sure the only reason I remained coherent was the god essence - and Cosmos must have sensed it.  Mitzie probably didn't have those protections."


Infinity:”_True and he was stupid enough to contact me when I was busy”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:”_True and he was stupid enough to contact me when I was busy”_


_"Hello again, Infinity.  That... actually begs a question - how WOULD any being below a celestial dragon know if someone in your position is busy?  Is it fair to assume that it's just the case 99% of the time?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Hello again, Infinity.  That... actually begs a question - how WOULD any being below a celestial dragon know if someone in your position is busy?  Is it fair to assume that it's just the case 99% of the time?"_


Infinity:_”I tried to tell him twice he wouldn’t listen”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

*Firuthi could sense an eye roll in that sentence*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”I tried to tell him twice he wouldn’t listen”_





Universe said:


> *Firuthi could sense an eye roll in that sentence*


_"I... I knew he had some rude and controlling aspects, I experienced those firsthand... so the fact that he wouldn't listen doesn't surprise me."_

There was a beep from the mainframe.  The download was done.  Tyrim secured a few of the remaining loose parts.

_"He pointed all of these ships at you.  I think I can find much better uses for them."_

Firuthi withdrew the tentacles.

"If we want to check for anything else in this facility, now's the time.  I've just wrapped up downloading all of those ship specifications and coordinates.  It is... going to be chaos when we get back."


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I... I knew he had some rude and controlling aspects, I experienced those firsthand... so the fact that he wouldn't listen doesn't surprise me."_
> 
> There was a beep from the mainframe.  The download was done.  Tyrim secured a few of the remaining loose parts.
> 
> ...


Infinity:_”you are better than him I look forwards to meeting you”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 24, 2022)

Infinity:_”I’m proud to have you as a nephew”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”you are better than him I look forwards to meeting you”_





Universe said:


> Infinity:_”I’m proud to have you as a nephew”_


_"Thank you."_

Firuthi looked around.

"We've got what we came for.  It's time to face the music at the mansion with all of this."

Firuthi concentrated and opened a portal back to the mansion.  There was a lot of chaotic phone ringing going on.  The Architects noticed the portal.

"We got the ship coordinates.  What's going on?"

"One of the dragons unleashed a magic pulse.  Didn't you listen to the call Dural gave the High Imperator?"

"I heard it, I didn't realize just how much chaos it caused."

"Between that and the ship stuff, I'll likely be ascending early so I can help get all of this in order.  You said you had a plan, Ahrakas?  Dural says the broadcast room's on the third floor."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Thank you."_
> 
> Firuthi looked around.
> 
> ...


_Once we stepped back into the mansion I asked around if anyone knew where the closest tv station is._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Once we stepped back into the mansion I asked around if anyone knew where the closest tv station is._


A fennec fox was the one to answer Ahrakas.

Fox: "You could technically  broadcast from the third floor of the mansion, but if you're looking for a proper TV station... that's west about one click."

"I'll get us there."

Firuthi opened another portal.  This one led to a busy sidewalk with a large building nearby.  Tyrim, having followed, peeked inside.

"Hey, uh, we got a situation where we need to broadcast-"

The donkey at the front desk shook his head.

Donkey: "Sorry Tyrim, the news studio is covering breaking news about a magic pulse an-"

"That's what this is about!  Let Ahrakas here on the set!"

Donkey: ".....this had better be good. Down the hall, turn left, big room at the end. Can't miss it."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A fennec fox was the one to answer Ahrakas.
> 
> Fox: "You could technically  broadcast from the third floor of the mansion, but if you're looking for a proper TV station... that's west about one click."
> 
> ...


_I enter the news studio. _Can you put me on Live TV please


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I enter the news studio. _Can you put me on Live TV please


One of the film crew, a roach, gave a hand signal to the two newscasters, a moth and a mole, to be quiet.  He addressed Ahrakas.

Roach: "What is this a-"

"This is Dural's boss Ahrakas.  He wants to address everyone."

Roach: "Granted.  Jason, Aubrey, please give him some room."

The moth and mole made some room for Ahrakas to sit down in front of the camera.

Roach: "Okay, everyone, resume broadcast in 3... 2... 1..."

Moth: "And we're back.  We have a special guest here in the studio..."

_"I can confirm it's running, Ahrakas."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> One of the film crew, a roach, gave a hand signal to the two newscasters, a moth and a mole, to be quiet.  He addressed Ahrakas.
> 
> Roach: "What is this a-"
> 
> ...


People of Thulcan 7 I am the High Imperator Ahrakas. I know many of you are worried why everyone has awakened magical abilities. Seeing as I am on the planet and Lord Dural is preoccupied right now we all agreed that I should give this announcement.

Lord Dural in his infinite wisdom has given you all these abilities as a gift to you all. This is not a day of panic but a day of thankfulness. Celebrate! Feast! Go be with your families! Lift your arms in reverence towards Lord Dural and the Architects! This is what it is like to be ruled by a Temporal Lord. 
Even greater things are in store for you within the next couple of days.
_I end my announcement and walk back to Firuthi._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> People of Thulcan 7 I am the High Imperator Ahrakas. I know many of you are worried why everyone has awakened magical abilities. Seeing as I am on the planet and Lord Dural is preoccupied right now we all agreed that I should give this announcement.
> 
> Lord Dural in his infinite wisdom has given you all these abilities as a gift to you all. This is not a day of panic but a day of thankfulness. Celebrate! Feast! Go be with your families! Lift your arms in reverence towards Lord Dural and the Architects! This is what it is like to be ruled by a Temporal Lord.
> Even greater things are in store for you within the next couple of days.
> _I end my announcement and walk back to Firuthi._


The moth and mole stared for a while, before the roach encouraged them to continue breaking the story.

"Nice and simple.  I assume you've done this before?"

Once they were clear of the news room, Firuthi opened another portal to head back to the mansion.

"Now... hated to usher you out of the station so quickly, but we've got a lot to discuss with the kids.  Where do we want to begin?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

I think we should tell them that the ones who bound them are still around.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we should tell them that the ones who bound them are still around.


Firuthi motioned for the Architects to sit down.  Once everyone was comfortable, he began addressing them.

"Kids.... we were in Mitzelcuahuatl's bunker.  Aside from a prototype of me - one who was designed to go after you - we encountered a guest-"

"Would this be why Frost screamed?"

"Did she say what it was?"

"No."

"It was a Hound Dragon."

"Was it Shudde M'ell?  PLEASE tell me it was Shudde M'ell, I actually liked her."

"No, in fact the dragon called Shudde M'ell a traitor."

All of the otters stared.

"The Twelve Viles... the ones that bound you... they're still around, and you should have seen the look of terror on that Hound Dragon's face."

"I can... we can remember a few of them, and I know we've sown the seeds of our worship in their ranks even as they tried to capture us.  I recall the Blackflame Dragons... rabbit-like and a bit testy... though I did get through to a sect named the Fire Vampires.  Dunno who their leader was or where they are now."

"I know of the Hound Dragons, as I've already stated.  Don't remember the name of the sect that bows to me, but Shudde M'ell is their leader."

"I had a sect of Thalassic Dragons called the Deep Ones, as I've already stated.  I'm pretty sure most people know their two leaders.  Wonder where they wound up."

"I actually don't know what dragon type they are, but I know there was a sect called the Shantaks that bowed to me.  I kind of want to see them again."

"I.... recall the Maremman Dragons.  Pig-like, so imagine orcs as a form of dragon.  I dunno the sect that worships me, but their leader's named Vulthoom."

"There were also the Dawn Dragons, and I have a hunch they're the one Vile that never bowed to us, period."

"That covers about half the tribes.  Don't have any inklings of the other six, or whether we each had more than one sect."

"I feel like we're in a race against the clock as far as these bindings go."

"Oh, no, no, they've operated in more than our first incarnation.  Our respective sects have always been nice to us.... though some have been too eager to find ways to free us."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi motioned for the Architects to sit down.  Once everyone was comfortable, he began addressing them.
> 
> "Kids.... we were in Mitzelcuahuatl's bunker.  Aside from a prototype of me - one who was designed to go after you - we encountered a guest-"
> 
> ...


Yes, that reminds me that Hastur is still out there. I think I remember him saying someone elses name too that wasnt at the palace.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, that reminds me that Hastur is still out there. I think I remember him saying someone elses name too that wasnt at the palace.


"Morgoth.  Iram of the Pillars.  It was Annatar talking about that, and he said Morgoth was my last remaining original servant.... which is him being ignorant.  The Fire Vampires are older than Morgoth is."

"They think it's only been billions of realities that we've been bound apparently.  I... lost count how many we've been bound this time around."

"We probably weren't meant to count them.  They keep thinking we won't break free."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

So do any of you remember anything about when you were bound before?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So do any of you remember anything about when you were bound before?


"No luck.  I only have the barest inklings of this round of bindings, and all I know there is it took a trillion years of constant battle.  Ships of starlight, don't know if that's literal or figurative."

"Actually, I have one inkling."

"Go on."

"I remember... something being said about.... they said it's taken longer and longer to recapture us."

"What?"

"I don't know if they're serious or not... if they are, then we're going to be free for a LONG time if we get loose this go-around."

".....oh my."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No luck.  I only have the barest inklings of this round of bindings, and all I know there is it took a trillion years of constant battle.  Ships of starlight, don't know if that's literal or figurative."
> 
> "Actually, I have one inkling."
> 
> ...


Honestly that makes sense. Your minds were probably so alien when you were unbound.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly that makes sense. Your minds were probably so alien when you were unbound.


"There is... one other thing I have to say about the bindings."

"Go ahead."

"They're all done by mortal races, individually way less powerful than us."

"We already kind of established that."

"Have we ever had an immortal do the binding?"

"Why do you think I'm so eager to give Cosmos a shot once we're unbound this time?  He claims to be exactly on our level."

"Ahrakas, do you have any clue how immortal empathy would even _work_ as compared to mortal empathy and values?  I'm trying to wrap my head around Cosmos' claims here."

"The only thing I heard Cosmos say is it was 'true empathy' and not 'twisted empathy' like we got bound in.  That's... not exactly reassuring."

"You may want to talk it over with Cosmos - with the stuff we've done while free, 'true empathy' might hit us as if we drank a dozen Pan-Galactic Gargle Blasters at once."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There is... one other thing I have to say about the bindings."
> 
> "Go ahead."
> 
> ...


I feel like we should unbind you first and then worry about what Cosmos has to offer later.
Whatever happens it cant be as bad as the time I went to a Vogon poetry convention.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I feel like we should unbind you first and then worry about what Cosmos has to offer later.
> Whatever happens it cant be as bad as the time I went to a Vogon poetry convention.


The otters and Firuthi all had to stifle a laugh at the same time the minute Ahrakas said "Vogon poetry convention".

"That is about the last phrase I'd expect to hear."

"You could practically weaponize that kind of poetry."

"I _know_."

"So.... game plan?  I feel like I should be heading back to Zosma soon, just hope they didn't light the effigy without me."

"I have a lot to discuss with Raiden."

"I unfortunately can't make the Fumalsamakah trip.  The people need me here regarding those ships."

"I'm about as ready as I'll be for Fumalsamakah."

"I'll tag along for Fumalsamakah, then we need to figure out where I go."

"If you're going by spaceship, I'd like a chance to be on this trip.  Would be nice practice for the carrier."

"A full-on carrier?"

"Yes.  Firuthi plans on having me pilot it.  Oh, before I forget...."

Tyrim ate a couple of spare parts he'd retrieved from the warehouse.  He wound up fabricating, from those parts, what looked like five mechanical eggs.  He handed these to the otters.

"One for each of you.  They'll absorb the personality of the people around you and eventually grow into AI cores for your respective scout ships."

Two rabbits walked on the scene.  They were in fact the green and red rabbits, Jackson and Saxon Buckshot.

"I've had enough of Thulcan for now.  I'd like to see the Architects secure in their places."

"Then we should discuss everything with Taonoui."

"Your call, Ahrakas.  Any other business on Thulcan?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters and Firuthi all had to stifle a laugh at the same time the minute Ahrakas said "Vogon poetry convention".
> 
> "That is about the last phrase I'd expect to hear."
> 
> ...


I think we are good here. Just keep those eggs away from the nutcases we tend to attract, we dont need murderous AI to complicate things.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we are good here. Just keep those eggs away from the nutcases we tend to attract, we dont need murderous AI to complicate things.


"Alright, then."

Firuthi handed something to Oriana.

"What are these?"

"The ship coordinates.  Work with Dural to locate all of these.  The circled ones belong to us."

"Okay."

The otters all shook hands with each other.  Kurt and Fabiana took portals back to their respective throneworlds.

Firuthi opened a portal back to the Imperial Palace, and therefore Ahrakas' ship.  Pavlin, Cooper, Tyrim, Jackson, and Saxon were the ones to follow him through it - in addition to the likely suspects.

"We'll board when ready."

"Fumalsamakah, huh?  What kind of place are we going to?"

"It's a vacation spot which I'm considering taking as a throne.  You might want to dress appropriately."

"Appropriately like how?"

"I know you prefer long sleeves, but this is a warm planet.  Possible swimming opportunities."

"So this is some fancy island getaway?"

Firuthi's attire suddenly changed to that of a flower-print shirt, cargo shorts, and sandals.  Universe knew the exact process, this was just the first time he'd seen Firuthi do it.

".....what the?  Okay, Universe?  I think it's definitely time I get a rundown of celestial dragon god basics here.  The portals, the senses, why my clothes changed of their own volition.  Ahrakas, feel free to ask him questions about it - since I'm going to be watching the kids I think you deserve to know this too."


----------



## Universe (Aug 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, then."
> 
> Firuthi handed something to Oriana.
> 
> ...


*I was wearing shorts and a green muscle shirt* “celestial dragon bodies are made out of a hard light construct in Layman’s terms a hologram with mass”


----------



## Universe (Aug 25, 2022)

“We can change our bodies based on what we’re imagining at the moment it takes a lot of practice to master it”


----------



## Universe (Aug 25, 2022)

*I was looking for Cosmic diamonds*


----------



## Universe (Aug 25, 2022)

*I wondered if there was a simulation room*


----------



## Universe (Aug 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There is... one other thing I have to say about the bindings."
> 
> "Go ahead."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Yes?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 25, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m about to see my father for the first time in 1,000,000,000,000 years”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was wearing shorts and a green muscle shirt* “celestial dragon bodies are made out of a hard light construct in Layman’s terms a hologram with mass”





Universe said:


> “We can change our bodies based on what we’re imagining at the moment it takes a lot of practice to master it”


"So that covers the basics on why my body shifts.  And if it applies all the way around, including some of the combat stuff I pulled back in the bunker, that may mean I have an unusually active imagination due to my echoes domain."

Firuthi's form altered a bit again, giving him sunglasses to go with the rest of his look.

"That still leaves the golden portals, the hyper senses.... it begs some questions about us and what resources we actually need, but I'll worry about that question if and when my dreams bring me to Planet Solaris."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes?”


"We're trying to ask about the difference between your 'true empathy' and the 'twisted empathy' we're allegedly bound under."

"No matter how much you try to make it sound like a good thing, we're absolutely terrified of this 'true' form of empathy, and our... long isolation from other Wheels means the idea of immortals having empathy hasn't clicked yet."

"There is a part of me that wonders why our father hasn't shown us anything of this nature yet.  Does he... does he lack it entirely?"

"It feels like we've been left to our own devices all these years.  I'm... wondering why....?  What has Azathoth been up to all this time that he's okay just letting us be....?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We're trying to ask about the difference between your 'true empathy' and the 'twisted empathy' we're allegedly bound under."
> 
> "No matter how much you try to make it sound like a good thing, we're absolutely terrified of this 'true' form of empathy, and our... long isolation from other Wheels means the idea of immortals having empathy hasn't clicked yet."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”he has it he just doesn’t show it very often”


----------



## Universe (Aug 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So that covers the basics on why my body shifts.  And if it applies all the way around, including some of the combat stuff I pulled back in the bunker, that may mean I have an unusually active imagination due to my echoes domain."
> 
> Firuthi's form altered a bit again, giving him sunglasses to go with the rest of his look.
> 
> "That still leaves the golden portals, the hyper senses.... it begs some questions about us and what resources we actually need, but I'll worry about that question if and when my dreams bring me to Planet Solaris."


“Celestial dragons have the best senses next to reality dragons and the golden portals that means you can pass between realities”


----------



## Universe (Aug 26, 2022)

*Cosmos gets some news from Azathoth that he is dying* Cosmos:”No I thought we were immortal”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos gets some news from Azathoth that he is dying* Cosmos:”No I thought we were immortal”


*"T̵̼̭̠̋̓̀ḩ̶̡̅͝e̷̼͒̚r̸̭̀̓͆ḛ̷̏̚͜͝ ̸̢͇̋̀͛i̷̪̥̿š̷͉̋͘ ̷̼̀̓ţ̴̲͚͐̒ȍ̷̘̖̟͆̔ọ̵́̏͐ ̵̙̇͘m̷̙͆u̷̼͙̹̓̀͠c̵̘͇̿̐̌h̵͎̘̒͠ ̴̟̊d̵̹̐͆ḭ̵̬̩̑́ŝ̶͕͙b̸̫̎̾̒e̶̡͚̞̐̆l̶͔̰̉͊͝ͅi̴̓̇͜ȩ̴͎̈́̕f̸̨̘͆́͘ͅ ̸̥̼͊̿i̷̜̫͆͒̕n̶͎̥̗̈̔ ̶̮̏̓́t̶͔͖̼͂̀̇h̸̟̬̀͒͐ä̴̘́͒̈t̷͎̹̳̄̿̾ ̶̼͇͛͊̚v̴̨̓o̴̡̲͐͐i̶̢̾c̷̡̣̈́́̓e̴̡̳̥̐͗,̵̨͋ ̷͓͗C̷̡̒̋ǒ̶̢̨̓̿s̸̟͂͠m̷͕̋͑o̶͉̒͋s̴̱̀.̶̬̱̋ ̸̞͕̌͑ ̷̭̹̈́W̵͓̩̕e̶̲̼͔̋ ̶̘̎A̷̟̝̗͌R̵̗̳̝̈̍E̴̡̗͂͊͘ ̸̜͊̽̔ì̶̩̽m̴̼̐̕m̷̹̌̈́͊ó̸̫̞r̴̨̿͗t̸̻̟̂́a̴͙̅ͅl̷͓͖̰̂͗.̶͖̠́͝"*

Cosmos could hear Azathoth's voice echo.

*"Y̴̺̿͜o̵̙͆͘u̶̟̳͆͗̓͜'̷̦̌͆͝v̴̜́̽e̵̦͛̆͝ ̵̡̬͔̑b̷̧̫̱̄͐̏e̴͆͘ͅe̶̡̓̋n̷̢̝̆̎ ̶̠̘̈́̾́ã̷̡̩̮ ̴͎͖̘͑h̷͎̦̓ȩ̸̜͎̽r̸͍̩̰̈́͐̀a̶͈̍͂ḻ̴̈́̓͝d̵̬͉̟̈́͆ ̷̮̭̈́͑a̸͚̼̜͠ ̸̙͌w̵͙̆̉̏h̷̫̬̰͋i̶̝͋̅̂ĺ̸̬ê̴̥.̴͐͌͑͜ ̷͓̅ ̵̨̙̜̀̆̅Ȳ̷̺̆͝ͅỏ̶̖̼̏͒u̶̟͖̼͛͛̓ ̴̡̟̘͋t̴̺̻̾͜ë̷͈́̋l̷̬̘͊̇̒l̴̙͙̗̊̀̍ ̷͎͔̓ṃ̵̮͂ẻ̸̞ ̷͖͔̂͘w̵̧̛̹͚̌h̵̳̳̗̚y̵̝͎̚ ̵̀͒͜͝Î̸̬̹̂͝ ̵̭̼̦̀h̵͕̽̈́̂a̷̪͌v̸̬̮̣̅e̸̞̦̿ͅ ̴̮̫̯̌̄t̶̓ͅḫ̴̈́è̴̠̕ ̵̡̽̀s̸̲͠e̶̪͊n̴̳̓ṡ̸̨̞̳͗à̷͚̭̂̕ẗ̶̛͙́̆i̸̼͒́ő̵͕̮̙̔͗n̵͈̥̓ ̷̢̳͕͑͂ö̷̪̖́̈́̚f̵̥̻͠ ̴̟̘̱̔̿̉s̷͖̄̓̂͜l̶̟̓̈́͝ơ̸̼̙̔̌w̸̡̅̓ͅl̸̠̭̥̊́͌y̷̳͛̂͝ ̵̢̪̻̀d̵̺̕y̶͍̜͛̔i̶̧͖͐n̴̢̾̆́g̶̭͚͊̂̔.̸̫̻̖̍̇͝ ̷̙̼͂ ̷̝͒C̶͓̰̈ͅȏ̶̹̫̉͜n̵̼̠̤̾̄š̶͍̱i̸̗͉͐͑d̴̰̊̓̈́e̵̬̮̓̂r̸̮̆ ̵̙̬̮̒t̶͇̘͗̍ḫ̴̛͘͝ͅi̵͈̩̓͐s̷͔͊̈́̈́ ̸̘̭̦̽͊p̶̝̼͛͂͝a̷̫͑r̶̙̍̔͝t̸̀̒̾͜ ̷̭͎̿͜o̷̥̺̓͠f̶̻͐͌ ̵̟̯̍y̴̱͉͚͌̈́o̷̻̦̦͛̉͋u̵͖͌r̷̡̢̈̀͘ ̴̨͂̽͠o̶͚͔͙̿v̵̨̯̬̕e̴̘̎r̴̯̰͍̚b̸̖̝̤͌ĕ̶̼̖͝͠ï̶̡̲̗̕n̷̢̧̋g̵̡̫͂͌ ̵̬̦̬̎ț̶̖͚̂̊r̸͓̞̘͑a̵̳̒͒i̷̡̩͎͋͘ṇ̴͎̌i̵̫̔̾̄ň̸̫̤͊̈́g̸̦͔̼̐̀͊ ̵͚̀̆̚-̷̣͈̋ ̶͎͐̄̽y̷̦͐o̵̭͛̄̋u̴̖̾͊ ̶̠͈͂̊ẇ̷͓í̵͓͙̀l̴̢̓̅͌l̶̦͌̏ ̴̨̯̠̔n̶̳̘͈͗ö̴͔̗́͂͠t̵̖̜͂̕ ̵̦̔͜b̷̡̜́ͅẽ̵̯̌̕ ̴̦̀p̷̯̰̆e̴̠̓͌n̷̹̓͆́a̴͈̣̍ḷ̸͍͂̆̊i̵̫̩͖̓̈́͝z̶̬̤̀̕ͅě̵̞̺͚͘ḋ̴̞̄ ̵̦̮̙̕f̵͇͉̫̍o̶̳̓͐r̵̙̯̻̍̒ ̶̹̰͓͐ạ̵̲͘͜ ̶̖͍͑͠w̷̝̋r̵̼̖͔̉o̷͍̓͝n̴̰͆̇g̷̻̔̅̃ ̴̖͈̞̍ą̵͇͑̑̓͜n̸̯͐̑s̷̨̽̋̐w̶̧̲̲̑͛̓e̵̫͋ŕ̸̝͎.̷̦͍̭͘̕"*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”he has it he just doesn’t show it very often”





Universe said:


> “Celestial dragons have the best senses next to reality dragons and the golden portals that means you can pass between realities”


"I'll ask other questions later.  Ahrakas, I believe we are ready to go to Fumalsamakah."

"Yes, let's see if it's a suitable throneworld for me."

"And after that, we'll look for mine.  We can't put this off any longer."


----------



## Universe (Aug 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"T̵̼̭̠̋̓̀ḩ̶̡̅͝e̷̼͒̚r̸̭̀̓͆ḛ̷̏̚͜͝ ̸̢͇̋̀͛i̷̪̥̿š̷͉̋͘ ̷̼̀̓ţ̴̲͚͐̒ȍ̷̘̖̟͆̔ọ̵́̏͐ ̵̙̇͘m̷̙͆u̷̼͙̹̓̀͠c̵̘͇̿̐̌h̵͎̘̒͠ ̴̟̊d̵̹̐͆ḭ̵̬̩̑́ŝ̶͕͙b̸̫̎̾̒e̶̡͚̞̐̆l̶͔̰̉͊͝ͅi̴̓̇͜ȩ̴͎̈́̕f̸̨̘͆́͘ͅ ̸̥̼͊̿i̷̜̫͆͒̕n̶͎̥̗̈̔ ̶̮̏̓́t̶͔͖̼͂̀̇h̸̟̬̀͒͐ä̴̘́͒̈t̷͎̹̳̄̿̾ ̶̼͇͛͊̚v̴̨̓o̴̡̲͐͐i̶̢̾c̷̡̣̈́́̓e̴̡̳̥̐͗,̵̨͋ ̷͓͗C̷̡̒̋ǒ̶̢̨̓̿s̸̟͂͠m̷͕̋͑o̶͉̒͋s̴̱̀.̶̬̱̋ ̸̞͕̌͑ ̷̭̹̈́W̵͓̩̕e̶̲̼͔̋ ̶̘̎A̷̟̝̗͌R̵̗̳̝̈̍E̴̡̗͂͊͘ ̸̜͊̽̔ì̶̩̽m̴̼̐̕m̷̹̌̈́͊ó̸̫̞r̴̨̿͗t̸̻̟̂́a̴͙̅ͅl̷͓͖̰̂͗.̶͖̠́͝"*
> 
> Cosmos could hear Azathoth's voice echo.
> 
> *"Y̴̺̿͜o̵̙͆͘u̶̟̳͆͗̓͜'̷̦̌͆͝v̴̜́̽e̵̦͛̆͝ ̵̡̬͔̑b̷̧̫̱̄͐̏e̴͆͘ͅe̶̡̓̋n̷̢̝̆̎ ̶̠̘̈́̾́ã̷̡̩̮ ̴͎͖̘͑h̷͎̦̓ȩ̸̜͎̽r̸͍̩̰̈́͐̀a̶͈̍͂ḻ̴̈́̓͝d̵̬͉̟̈́͆ ̷̮̭̈́͑a̸͚̼̜͠ ̸̙͌w̵͙̆̉̏h̷̫̬̰͋i̶̝͋̅̂ĺ̸̬ê̴̥.̴͐͌͑͜ ̷͓̅ ̵̨̙̜̀̆̅Ȳ̷̺̆͝ͅỏ̶̖̼̏͒u̶̟͖̼͛͛̓ ̴̡̟̘͋t̴̺̻̾͜ë̷͈́̋l̷̬̘͊̇̒l̴̙͙̗̊̀̍ ̷͎͔̓ṃ̵̮͂ẻ̸̞ ̷͖͔̂͘w̵̧̛̹͚̌h̵̳̳̗̚y̵̝͎̚ ̵̀͒͜͝Î̸̬̹̂͝ ̵̭̼̦̀h̵͕̽̈́̂a̷̪͌v̸̬̮̣̅e̸̞̦̿ͅ ̴̮̫̯̌̄t̶̓ͅḫ̴̈́è̴̠̕ ̵̡̽̀s̸̲͠e̶̪͊n̴̳̓ṡ̸̨̞̳͗à̷͚̭̂̕ẗ̶̛͙́̆i̸̼͒́ő̵͕̮̙̔͗n̵͈̥̓ ̷̢̳͕͑͂ö̷̪̖́̈́̚f̵̥̻͠ ̴̟̘̱̔̿̉s̷͖̄̓̂͜l̶̟̓̈́͝ơ̸̼̙̔̌w̸̡̅̓ͅl̸̠̭̥̊́͌y̷̳͛̂͝ ̵̢̪̻̀d̵̺̕y̶͍̜͛̔i̶̧͖͐n̴̢̾̆́g̶̭͚͊̂̔.̸̫̻̖̍̇͝ ̷̙̼͂ ̷̝͒C̶͓̰̈ͅȏ̶̹̫̉͜n̵̼̠̤̾̄š̶͍̱i̸̗͉͐͑d̴̰̊̓̈́e̵̬̮̓̂r̸̮̆ ̵̙̬̮̒t̶͇̘͗̍ḫ̴̛͘͝ͅi̵͈̩̓͐s̷͔͊̈́̈́ ̸̘̭̦̽͊p̶̝̼͛͂͝a̷̫͑r̶̙̍̔͝t̸̀̒̾͜ ̷̭͎̿͜o̷̥̺̓͠f̶̻͐͌ ̵̟̯̍y̴̱͉͚͌̈́o̷̻̦̦͛̉͋u̵͖͌r̷̡̢̈̀͘ ̴̨͂̽͠o̶͚͔͙̿v̵̨̯̬̕e̴̘̎r̴̯̰͍̚b̸̖̝̤͌ĕ̶̼̖͝͠ï̶̡̲̗̕n̷̢̧̋g̵̡̫͂͌ ̵̬̦̬̎ț̶̖͚̂̊r̸͓̞̘͑a̵̳̒͒i̷̡̩͎͋͘ṇ̴͎̌i̵̫̔̾̄ň̸̫̤͊̈́g̸̦͔̼̐̀͊ ̵͚̀̆̚-̷̣͈̋ ̶͎͐̄̽y̷̦͐o̵̭͛̄̋u̴̖̾͊ ̶̠͈͂̊ẇ̷͓í̵͓͙̀l̴̢̓̅͌l̶̦͌̏ ̴̨̯̠̔n̶̳̘͈͗ö̴͔̗́͂͠t̵̖̜͂̕ ̵̦̔͜b̷̡̜́ͅẽ̵̯̌̕ ̴̦̀p̷̯̰̆e̴̠̓͌n̷̹̓͆́a̴͈̣̍ḷ̸͍͂̆̊i̵̫̩͖̓̈́͝z̶̬̤̀̕ͅě̵̞̺͚͘ḋ̴̞̄ ̵̦̮̙̕f̵͇͉̫̍o̶̳̓͐r̵̙̯̻̍̒ ̶̹̰͓͐ạ̵̲͘͜ ̶̖͍͑͠w̷̝̋r̵̼̖͔̉o̷͍̓͝n̴̰͆̇g̷̻̔̅̃ ̴̖͈̞̍ą̵͇͑̑̓͜n̸̯͐̑s̷̨̽̋̐w̶̧̲̲̑͛̓e̵̫͋ŕ̸̝͎.̷̦͍̭͘̕"*


Cosmos:”You’ve been forgotten.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”You’ve been forgotten.”


*"N̴̲̙̆ó̶̜t̴̼̂͘͝ ̸̢͌̎̈́q̶̯̌ū̴̡̹̞͛ḯ̵̡̪t̸̢̤͗̓͝e̵͍͊.̶̯̉ ̸̲̏ ̶̟̌B̴̲̬̳͒ü̸͓̳̼̇̀t̵͚͖͍̒ ̵̖̱͈͒͊̋i̷̠̅͊̀t̵̬͎̠̀̈́͌ ̵̤̰̟͂d̸̠̩̕ȏ̴͖͙̪e̴̖͗̇ŝ̴͔̙̻ ̴̭͉̪̀̇̓p̸̜̾̏ḷ̴̻̰̉̅͐a̶̢̙͇̽̃̏ȳ̴͚̑̈́ ̶̗̺̩͛i̸͖̯̱͐͑͠ñ̸̥̣͂̇ţ̶͚̈́̀̔o̷̺̳̳̔̀͒ ̵̼͈̀̓̒t̸̹̔̐h̶̥͛̎͘ȅ̵̲̥͛ ̶͎̓r̴̫͑͛̓e̵͓̿ä̴̹̖́͘l̷̯̃̈́̒͜ ̵̟̳̋r̶̠̰̠̐e̷͚̘̔̂a̴̧̮̋̕͝ṡ̷̥̭͗͐o̵̢̰͋̔͝n̵̯͇̼̂́.̸̞̲͉͆̚"*

Cosmos could hear a sigh.

*"T̷̛̙̺͖̿h̷̜̐̎e̴̟̗̯͐̓͝r̶̡͝e̶̼̓̉ ̶͖̳̑̓a̶̧̦̘͆r̷̙̥̽̈́̾e̶̪͌́͌ ̶̡̢̭̈͠m̶͎̖̓ͅu̷͚̬͊͆͋͜l̶̙̄̋͗t̶̫̏̌į̴̡͉͂͒̈́p̴͔̣̪̈́̉l̴͖̥̼̀̌ẽ̴͍̳̲̕ ̵̬͊̕r̴̤͍̈́̓̚͜ĩ̴͓f̸̗͌t̸̥̿͠s̵̲͙̍ ̵̭͉͋̄í̵͚͔͚̒ń̶͚͈̅ ̸̙̠̳̇̃͝ř̸̻͖͉ẽ̶̗͝ä̴͙̹͎͊l̶̞̩̅̇ĩ̵͔t̵̟̜̋̕ͅy̴̹͘͝ ̷̯̐̀ẅ̵̛͖́̑h̶͇͕̠̀e̸̘͌̏́r̴͔̼͗̄͝e̵̲͍͐ ̷̖̈́͝b̴̝͚͉͐è̴͌ͅî̴̭̰͠n̶̛̳̗͍͐g̶̭̼͗͌̈́͜s̶͚̮̿ ̷̝̖̅̾͑a̸̲̰͘r̶̡̳͙̿̒e̶̦̊̉͌͜ ̷͇̜͙̅̈́s̴̱̻̉̉͛t̴̨͘e̸͕͕̎ȃ̸͓̩l̴̛̜̞̕i̴̿̓͠ͅn̵̹̒̓g̸͙̕͝ ̸͉͖̱̏̚m̸͕̹̓̈́̓ỳ̷̡̃̈́ ̷̜̳͐ͅe̷͍̤͠n̵̗̮̪͝ë̴͎͉́͆ṛ̷͗̉̿ġ̷͉̿͌y̷̳̩͐́̈́.̵͙̬̈́͝ ̷̟̈́̏ͅ ̸̬͍̀Ẅ̴̬̓͝i̴̢̜̜͒̇͝t̴̻͉͋͜h̷̼͍̣̍̈́ ̵̤̺̓̒͠m̸̗̬̟̉̔̕y̵̧̝͋̅ ̸̖͐ḧ̵̙̘é̶̲̔̃r̸̞̂͊a̶̛̤̺̎l̸̪̺̚̚d̴̲͌s̴̰̠̤̚ ̵̢̩̾́̀s̴̞̽e̸͔̹̎a̴̢̯͓̔̋ļ̴̈͆̈́è̷͇̓d̸̢̳̗͌͂̈́,̵̲̰̟̈ ̷͎̞̘̓̾͘ṭ̷̛̂̚ḫ̵̥̐̑ẻ̴͙̕ỵ̷͋ ̴͔̺̫͊̉ć̷̮̥̭a̷̯̩̰͒̂͘n̶̖̤̽ǹ̸̫͇̕ͅo̸̪̩̠͊̉̌t̴͉̭́ ̴̞̾e̵̛̻͍ͅf̴̢͍̦̽̓̔f̷͕̽͜e̶̫̰̿c̸̬̘̹̈̅t̵̘͖̊͝ȉ̷̱̝̚v̷̭͔̒͆̊e̴̯̅̌ḽ̷̨̥͆̎͠y̷͇̕ ̸͊͑̎ͅf̶̫͙̉i̸̲͌g̵̹̿̀́h̶̺͕̋̅t̸̡̹̪̉ ̸̢͓̼̔ṫ̸͕h̵̛̼ę̴̍̃̾ ̸̧͈͕͊͌́t̵̻͘h̷̛̤̠͂í̴̖̀e̶̛͖̺̬̓̊v̶̡̞͙̽̄͠é̴͍̪s̵̙̝̪̊͠͝.̶̢̬̎̿.̴͙̈́.̸̫̣̞̍ ̴̮͛̀̄ḁ̵͂ń̸͉̲͖d̷̄͊ͅ ̷̝̋̈̆b̵̖͒͗ȩ̴͇́͛͘į̷̞͊͐͘n̸͔̋g̸̝̥͍̑̾ ̶̞̹̼͊͗f̶͓̭͋͐̎ỏ̵̧͉r̷̭̼͑̄͆ĝ̵̟͝o̵̻̯̒t̶̘͕̏t̸̛͈̬͕̎ẹ̸͆̎̆ṉ̵̯̫̈́ ̵̹̰̀̍m̵͔͝e̶͎̗͆̇̔a̷̳̔n̷̘̑s̴̹͑̄ ̵̜̩̯̈́I̸̠̰͋ ̶̘̾̏̀h̴̡̓̎̚ͅa̷̗͇̍͜͝v̶̺̫͇̊̓e̵̬̒͊̈́ ̶̦̮́n̶̘̝̫̈́́͛ǫ̷̳̖̐͗ ̷̬͔̙͛͆b̴̥̙́̀ă̸͈͖͒͜c̶͇̏́̾k̷͎͖͘ȗ̶͙p̸̤͈͙̊ ̸̢͈̲͑t̷̗̫̱̉̈́ȏ̶̠̹ ̷͖̈́͠ḑ̶̟̠͆e̸̯͖̖̍͐̏ă̷̤̿l̶̮͠ͅ ̵̯̳̿̑w̴̛̪͘i̶̩̹̐t̶̼̰͈͌ḧ̷̞̱͚́̌ ̴̡͉̦̆̔͝ṱ̸̮͇̍̓h̴̖͂̀͝ē̶͖̻m̸̮͎̏͜.̵͎͐͂̓"*

There was a waver in Azathoth's voice.

*"P̵̠̯͙̈̅ȩ̴̟̥̿̌́r̶͇͈͎̊́h̷̠̑à̷̝͗̉p̴̧̾s̸͙͛ ̵̢͌ț̴̠̆̔̀h̷̩̞̆e̴̲͊̀͊ÿ̴̲́ ̷̛͔͙̬͛c̴̡̀̍̆ẖ̷͊o̷̢̘̐̇̈́ṓ̴̡s̶̻͎̎͆e̵̟͓̒ ̴̭̭̞̈́͆t̵͍̳̙̃o̴͎͇̝͒͊ ̷͍͚̄͋͠f̶̼̂̆́ộ̵̐͘r̷̝͈͕̅g̴̬̖͆e̶̟̱͌̊ẗ̷̞̥͑ ̸̧̩͊m̵̳͍͌̈́e̶͓̖̪͛͐̕ ̷̘͔̩̉͌b̸̮̄̐͝ȩ̶̟͆̅c̶̹̪͒ã̵͓̠̟̎ủ̵̢̡͚̉̓s̷̛̠̅́ẻ̶̯̏͠ ̴̙͌̈́m̷̫̠͋̔̈y̷͉̩̙̅͂ ̸̢͎͎̈m̸̨̨͈̽̚ĕ̷̲̕t̴̹̤̝̀̇͝h̷̲̬̀̉o̴̤̰̐̈́͜d̷̨̮̔̈́͛ṣ̵̾̈́͛͜ ̵̙̽͂a̴̛̞̞̔̓r̵̥͑̒e̸͙̗͆͝ ̵̖̝̈͂h̷̙̙̿̆ȁ̴̖͉̦̆r̵̢̖̐ͅs̸̘̓h̴̨̡̠̑̍̍e̷̊̃͜r̶̬̊ ̷̣̳́͝t̸̮̳͆̊͘ḧ̵͇̰̺à̶̧̾͝n̵̹̞͒̇̉ ̸̻͌̈́̆t̸̹͍̔͘ẖ̶̳̗͌é̶̛͙́y̶̼͐̎ ̷̢̗̓l̷̡̓̇̾i̶͎̍̚͠k̷̨̨̙̆͌͝e̶͖͐.̵̡̺̖̇̑͛ ̸̩̦͙̀̆ ̶̮̦̈́̍́I̸͍͂̿̌'̷̲͈̋́v̷̳̱́̑e̵̻̐͌ ̵͉̥̟̾͂͠s̶͕̰̐̅u̴̻̠͂͌͜r̶̦̹͍͑͝v̴̱̜̆̋͝i̸̛̻͂v̶͙̓̊̀ẽ̸͉͇̲̈̄d̷̪̐͝͝ ̵̪̖̻̽͐͘ŵ̷̱h̸͚̤̬͗̊̄e̵̻͉̒ṛ̶̤̎̇e̶͚̿̀ ̵̝͐̄m̴̻͉̪͊o̶̜̻̫̿͆̎r̷̻͓̾̈̈́e̵̲̿̋̊ ̵̩̓̑p̷̖̺̈̑ŗ̵̡̹̾̊o̴̜͔̐m̸̙̲̎͗i̸̲̜͓͊͘s̷̟̓͋i̶̬͛͝ͅn̶̤̭͋͌͐g̶͎̖̍̽ ̵̮̲͗̋̎Ẃ̸̹̜͌͝h̸̟͙̎e̸̲͉̩̚͘ẻ̷͉̈́l̴̦͛͑̊s̶̤̽̉̌ ̴̣̯̟͌h̸̢̚ȁ̷͉̼̭v̵̨̫͍̉̋͒e̸̞͊ ̴̟̣̆d̷̦̈́́̀i̸̗̓̒ȇ̶̮̤d̸̳̰͈͆̾ ̸̹̏t̴͓͋́o̷͇͝ ̵̡̜̘̑ş̴̂̉̾ͅi̷̘̱̞͗̅̄p̷̺͔̍̓̕h̴̦̱͂̕ợ̷̈́͘ń̵̡̕͝ḭ̴̯̑n̵̳̪̠̈́ģ̸͍͝.̸̛̣͎͊͐"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"N̴̲̙̆ó̶̜t̴̼̂͘͝ ̸̢͌̎̈́q̶̯̌ū̴̡̹̞͛ḯ̵̡̪t̸̢̤͗̓͝e̵͍͊.̶̯̉ ̸̲̏ ̶̟̌B̴̲̬̳͒ü̸͓̳̼̇̀t̵͚͖͍̒ ̵̖̱͈͒͊̋i̷̠̅͊̀t̵̬͎̠̀̈́͌ ̵̤̰̟͂d̸̠̩̕ȏ̴͖͙̪e̴̖͗̇ŝ̴͔̙̻ ̴̭͉̪̀̇̓p̸̜̾̏ḷ̴̻̰̉̅͐a̶̢̙͇̽̃̏ȳ̴͚̑̈́ ̶̗̺̩͛i̸͖̯̱͐͑͠ñ̸̥̣͂̇ţ̶͚̈́̀̔o̷̺̳̳̔̀͒ ̵̼͈̀̓̒t̸̹̔̐h̶̥͛̎͘ȅ̵̲̥͛ ̶͎̓r̴̫͑͛̓e̵͓̿ä̴̹̖́͘l̷̯̃̈́̒͜ ̵̟̳̋r̶̠̰̠̐e̷͚̘̔̂a̴̧̮̋̕͝ṡ̷̥̭͗͐o̵̢̰͋̔͝n̵̯͇̼̂́.̸̞̲͉͆̚"*
> 
> Cosmos could hear a sigh.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos sighs*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos sighs*


*"T̶̥̦͋͗h̸̞̗̏è̶̼̙̹o̷̝̩͘r̸̠͋͗͘e̷̠͚͌̏͑t̸̘̼̓i̴͈̙̳͐̓̈́c̸̪̖͓͌̌ä̷̩͚́̏l̸̹͇̠͆l̴̦͎̄͗͂y̸͈̹̐,̷̧̾͑͝ ̵̟̈́̉͋à̷̧͇̋͝ ̴̦̯͌̔̆f̸̻̙͕̓͌̉ǫ̷̽̕͠r̴̬̆̚g̵͉̥̋̽̊ò̶̹̦͌̉t̸̲͕͚͂̎̚t̶̟̬̿̋é̸̡̛̹͔̅n̸̞̬͑͛͗ ̵̖́̆͗Ẃ̶͖̀̐ḧ̵̭͇̗́͒e̶͉͊̾e̸̮̓̆̎l̷̞̙͗ ̵̻͇͇͠ć̷͙̬̚o̸̮͍̎̄̏u̴̺̎ͅl̸̝̾͘͝d̴͕͚͐̓͝ ̶̼͐ŝ̸̥̼̞̀ũ̷̱͉͈̇r̸̫̕̚v̸̢͓̺̋ĩ̷̯v̶͕̺̆̓ë̵͎͎̩́͊ ̷͈̬̑͘q̵̝̪͐u̷͎͚͂͑ī̶͇͂ţ̶̛̤̤e̷͎̖̲̓̂ ̵̢̞̔̎ẇ̴̖̳͉̃e̴̛͎͉̥͝l̷̦̰̕l̷̗̲͋͠ ̸̼̀̉ͅo̵̦̓̏̂n̶̳̥͋̎͗ ̶̡̿̍̕i̶̳̫͈̅ṱ̸̝̭̓s̸͔̭̔͘͝ ̶̥̀ͅò̷̘ẉ̵̣̠̄͌̉n̴̼͖̅͆.̸̡̮͇͊̆̾ ̵͖́ ̶͈͚͇́̂͌W̸̖̮̓̚ḩ̷͉̈́̆e̸͍̪̾̋̈́ȩ̵̈̿̍l̵̺̭̒̄̔ş̵̌ ̸̧̰̙̽ã̷̦͗͆ŗ̸̈e̸̗̎̓̽ ̷͈͖̉̈́ͅu̷̡͉̘͗̄̔n̸͖͌͗f̴̣͖̟̂̓o̸̙̩̯͊r̷̼̬̂͝͠t̶̲̼̠̑̔̉u̷͇̼̓̔ṋ̵̛̣̺̀͘a̵͚͖̽̒t̴̨͓̐͐͆͜e̷̛̪͊͊l̷̪̭͇̀̓y̴͕̿̇̊͜ͅ ̸̨̛̲͚̉n̸̢̒̐͛ė̵͖́́v̶̮͍̝̅̌e̷̢͎̘͂̂͠r̵̺͋ ̶͓͎́t̶̞̄r̶̳͚̜̾̎͘u̴͈͓͗͊l̴̲̽̏̊y̶̻̗̰̔̈́ ̷͇̭̔f̵̟́o̶͉͌̾r̶̹̪͇͗g̵̰̠̳̈́o̸̜͚̰͗̌̀t̶͉̍̕t̵̟̞̓e̶͎̣̾̊̕n̷͎̉.̴̣͑̑̍"*

Cosmos felt an oddly inquiring glance.

*"I̵͕̔n̵͚̟̥̅̋̃ ̶͇̆̂ṫ̴̲͋ŕ̷͙̜͙̋̈ű̴̱̾t̵̮͔̬̎̚h̶͓̮̋͘,̶͓̅̐ ̸̡̓͌̒o̸̧̟̤͆̃n̵̹̭͠ͅl̴̹̈́ͅy̴̛̲̺̌ ̸̫͓̾̈́̕ͅa̶͙͗̓̇ ̷̘̄s̸̹̹͔̽i̸̻͂͋̕͜p̵̲̿h̸͙͠ō̶̬̫͜n̵͍̜͖͗͊ì̷̢͉̫̏͂n̶̢͉͎̆̕ǧ̵̮̝̲̊͋ ̸̪͓̇c̷̟͒o̵͇͗̐ù̴͚l̷̳͔̿d̴̺́̅ ̸͎̾k̶̛͔͍͐͠i̸̢͂l̴̦̅̔͝ḷ̷̐ ̷̭̟͛͊̎ä̷̛́ͅ ̵̩̟̲͆̆͆Ẁ̸̖̘̏̉h̵̠͂̄͌ȩ̷͘ȅ̶͎͙l̶̞͌̈́͛ ̶̦͍͐e̶͙̿̕n̸̰͛̀t̵̆̓ͅi̴̮͍̫͗̿t̵̊̒ͅͅȳ̸̡͎̀.̸̻͎͚̇̾͘ ̵̣̓̄ ̶̫͇͖̌̂́Ş̸̞͂̃̕a̶͓͗͗̈́y̴̪̰̼̋.̸̣̌̉̂.̸̪̖̼͑́͝.̵͙̪̟͊͋͘ ̶̡͖͇̆͗w̴̰̓̉o̴͖̲̓͗u̵̦͉̎͜l̸̉̿͜ͅḏ̶̡̓̑ ̶̩̯̙̀͒̊y̷̰̑̏ō̴̹u̵̙̿͘̚ ̵͇̦͝ͅb̷̺̟̈̇ͅê̸̬̞͈ ̶͐ͅw̶̨̑i̶͎̺̐̐̚l̴̡̧̈́l̵̟̠̄̓i̴̭͉̇̚n̴̺̮̺̂̈̿ǵ̷̗̝̲̚ ̴̦̏͝t̴̞͎͙̋̓͝ỏ̷̯̜̬ ̷̛̿͑ͅḩ̷͑͊̏ͅe̴̘̲̔l̴̛̩̹̇̓p̴̝͔̲͆ ̷̛̲̂̓m̷̪͐́̍e̵̛͓̺̓̿ ̵̤̘̎͝ȯ̶̢͠ú̷̼̘̩̓̅t̵̬̜͙͒͑,̶̢̪͔̀͗̀ ̴̼͐̋r̴̝͕̼̊̃ë̴̦̲́͊͐t̸͖̹̞̊͝ŗ̴̻̦͑̊ị̵̿͑e̴̛̗̰̠ṿ̷̒e̴͙̯͛̃̂ͅ ̸̦͠ã̵̠̰̥ ̵͚̍̀g̷̦̔͋̕ǫ̸̋̐͘ö̴̳̭̞́̑͝d̸̙̝̚͠ ̸̦͂ͅs̷̰̹̉͗͘a̴̤͊m̷̭̜̪͒͌͋p̵̱̼̉̋l̵̨̩̪̀e̸͓̘͗ ̸̢́͑͘ǒ̸͈̼f̷̱̣̩̀̚ ̴͍̔͠m̷͉̝̥͛̈́y̵͚͔͙̍̌̃ ̸̖͔̄͘e̸̥̲̺͂̓̏n̷͍͋ě̷͎ͅr̷̘̞͂ġ̶͕̩̘͂͆y̷͔̓ ̵̭̺͚̀̓͊á̴̕͜n̴̝̏̒d̵͛́͑͜ ̶͙̤̤́͐͝p̸̧͈̿̕ͅu̷̜͚̬͆́ń̶͚̟̹̒i̷̧̥̐s̸̲̙̏h̸͚͇͝ ̵̤́̓t̴̼̻̐͊h̵͈̊̕í̶̫͍̝e̴̹̔͌v̸̤̳̆̄ë̴͇̰͚́s̵͎͆́͘ ̵̗͕̔̒w̵̱̾͒h̷͚̔̕i̴̩͋͝͝l̸̄͊̽ͅe̶̛̮̓̃ ̵͕̣͍̚͘͠y̴̰̫̑̈́͝ö̷͍̠͓́ǘ̵̩'̷̔̿͜r̵̨̬͖̓e̶̯̘̟͝ ̸̪̺͂̏a̶͔̼̫͆͂͠t̸̡̥͋̈́͘ ̷̢̘̱̒̏̂i̴̘̹̊̆t̴̮͉̹͛͋̀?̵̺̩͐̐"*


----------



## Universe (Aug 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"T̶̥̦͋͗h̸̞̗̏è̶̼̙̹o̷̝̩͘r̸̠͋͗͘e̷̠͚͌̏͑t̸̘̼̓i̴͈̙̳͐̓̈́c̸̪̖͓͌̌ä̷̩͚́̏l̸̹͇̠͆l̴̦͎̄͗͂y̸͈̹̐,̷̧̾͑͝ ̵̟̈́̉͋à̷̧͇̋͝ ̴̦̯͌̔̆f̸̻̙͕̓͌̉ǫ̷̽̕͠r̴̬̆̚g̵͉̥̋̽̊ò̶̹̦͌̉t̸̲͕͚͂̎̚t̶̟̬̿̋é̸̡̛̹͔̅n̸̞̬͑͛͗ ̵̖́̆͗Ẃ̶͖̀̐ḧ̵̭͇̗́͒e̶͉͊̾e̸̮̓̆̎l̷̞̙͗ ̵̻͇͇͠ć̷͙̬̚o̸̮͍̎̄̏u̴̺̎ͅl̸̝̾͘͝d̴͕͚͐̓͝ ̶̼͐ŝ̸̥̼̞̀ũ̷̱͉͈̇r̸̫̕̚v̸̢͓̺̋ĩ̷̯v̶͕̺̆̓ë̵͎͎̩́͊ ̷͈̬̑͘q̵̝̪͐u̷͎͚͂͑ī̶͇͂ţ̶̛̤̤e̷͎̖̲̓̂ ̵̢̞̔̎ẇ̴̖̳͉̃e̴̛͎͉̥͝l̷̦̰̕l̷̗̲͋͠ ̸̼̀̉ͅo̵̦̓̏̂n̶̳̥͋̎͗ ̶̡̿̍̕i̶̳̫͈̅ṱ̸̝̭̓s̸͔̭̔͘͝ ̶̥̀ͅò̷̘ẉ̵̣̠̄͌̉n̴̼͖̅͆.̸̡̮͇͊̆̾ ̵͖́ ̶͈͚͇́̂͌W̸̖̮̓̚ḩ̷͉̈́̆e̸͍̪̾̋̈́ȩ̵̈̿̍l̵̺̭̒̄̔ş̵̌ ̸̧̰̙̽ã̷̦͗͆ŗ̸̈e̸̗̎̓̽ ̷͈͖̉̈́ͅu̷̡͉̘͗̄̔n̸͖͌͗f̴̣͖̟̂̓o̸̙̩̯͊r̷̼̬̂͝͠t̶̲̼̠̑̔̉u̷͇̼̓̔ṋ̵̛̣̺̀͘a̵͚͖̽̒t̴̨͓̐͐͆͜e̷̛̪͊͊l̷̪̭͇̀̓y̴͕̿̇̊͜ͅ ̸̨̛̲͚̉n̸̢̒̐͛ė̵͖́́v̶̮͍̝̅̌e̷̢͎̘͂̂͠r̵̺͋ ̶͓͎́t̶̞̄r̶̳͚̜̾̎͘u̴͈͓͗͊l̴̲̽̏̊y̶̻̗̰̔̈́ ̷͇̭̔f̵̟́o̶͉͌̾r̶̹̪͇͗g̵̰̠̳̈́o̸̜͚̰͗̌̀t̶͉̍̕t̵̟̞̓e̶͎̣̾̊̕n̷͎̉.̴̣͑̑̍"*
> 
> Cosmos felt an oddly inquiring glance.
> 
> *"I̵͕̔n̵͚̟̥̅̋̃ ̶͇̆̂ṫ̴̲͋ŕ̷͙̜͙̋̈ű̴̱̾t̵̮͔̬̎̚h̶͓̮̋͘,̶͓̅̐ ̸̡̓͌̒o̸̧̟̤͆̃n̵̹̭͠ͅl̴̹̈́ͅy̴̛̲̺̌ ̸̫͓̾̈́̕ͅa̶͙͗̓̇ ̷̘̄s̸̹̹͔̽i̸̻͂͋̕͜p̵̲̿h̸͙͠ō̶̬̫͜n̵͍̜͖͗͊ì̷̢͉̫̏͂n̶̢͉͎̆̕ǧ̵̮̝̲̊͋ ̸̪͓̇c̷̟͒o̵͇͗̐ù̴͚l̷̳͔̿d̴̺́̅ ̸͎̾k̶̛͔͍͐͠i̸̢͂l̴̦̅̔͝ḷ̷̐ ̷̭̟͛͊̎ä̷̛́ͅ ̵̩̟̲͆̆͆Ẁ̸̖̘̏̉h̵̠͂̄͌ȩ̷͘ȅ̶͎͙l̶̞͌̈́͛ ̶̦͍͐e̶͙̿̕n̸̰͛̀t̵̆̓ͅi̴̮͍̫͗̿t̵̊̒ͅͅȳ̸̡͎̀.̸̻͎͚̇̾͘ ̵̣̓̄ ̶̫͇͖̌̂́Ş̸̞͂̃̕a̶͓͗͗̈́y̴̪̰̼̋.̸̣̌̉̂.̸̪̖̼͑́͝.̵͙̪̟͊͋͘ ̶̡͖͇̆͗w̴̰̓̉o̴͖̲̓͗u̵̦͉̎͜l̸̉̿͜ͅḏ̶̡̓̑ ̶̩̯̙̀͒̊y̷̰̑̏ō̴̹u̵̙̿͘̚ ̵͇̦͝ͅb̷̺̟̈̇ͅê̸̬̞͈ ̶͐ͅw̶̨̑i̶͎̺̐̐̚l̴̡̧̈́l̵̟̠̄̓i̴̭͉̇̚n̴̺̮̺̂̈̿ǵ̷̗̝̲̚ ̴̦̏͝t̴̞͎͙̋̓͝ỏ̷̯̜̬ ̷̛̿͑ͅḩ̷͑͊̏ͅe̴̘̲̔l̴̛̩̹̇̓p̴̝͔̲͆ ̷̛̲̂̓m̷̪͐́̍e̵̛͓̺̓̿ ̵̤̘̎͝ȯ̶̢͠ú̷̼̘̩̓̅t̵̬̜͙͒͑,̶̢̪͔̀͗̀ ̴̼͐̋r̴̝͕̼̊̃ë̴̦̲́͊͐t̸͖̹̞̊͝ŗ̴̻̦͑̊ị̵̿͑e̴̛̗̰̠ṿ̷̒e̴͙̯͛̃̂ͅ ̸̦͠ã̵̠̰̥ ̵͚̍̀g̷̦̔͋̕ǫ̸̋̐͘ö̴̳̭̞́̑͝d̸̙̝̚͠ ̸̦͂ͅs̷̰̹̉͗͘a̴̤͊m̷̭̜̪͒͌͋p̵̱̼̉̋l̵̨̩̪̀e̸͓̘͗ ̸̢́͑͘ǒ̸͈̼f̷̱̣̩̀̚ ̴͍̔͠m̷͉̝̥͛̈́y̵͚͔͙̍̌̃ ̸̖͔̄͘e̸̥̲̺͂̓̏n̷͍͋ě̷͎ͅr̷̘̞͂ġ̶͕̩̘͂͆y̷͔̓ ̵̭̺͚̀̓͊á̴̕͜n̴̝̏̒d̵͛́͑͜ ̶͙̤̤́͐͝p̸̧͈̿̕ͅu̷̜͚̬͆́ń̶͚̟̹̒i̷̧̥̐s̸̲̙̏h̸͚͇͝ ̵̤́̓t̴̼̻̐͊h̵͈̊̕í̶̫͍̝e̴̹̔͌v̸̤̳̆̄ë̴͇̰͚́s̵͎͆́͘ ̵̗͕̔̒w̵̱̾͒h̷͚̔̕i̴̩͋͝͝l̸̄͊̽ͅe̶̛̮̓̃ ̵͕̣͍̚͘͠y̴̰̫̑̈́͝ö̷͍̠͓́ǘ̵̩'̷̔̿͜r̵̨̬͖̓e̶̯̘̟͝ ̸̪̺͂̏a̶͔̼̫͆͂͠t̸̡̥͋̈́͘ ̷̢̘̱̒̏̂i̴̘̹̊̆t̴̮͉̹͛͋̀?̵̺̩͐̐"*


Cosmos:”It’s the least I can do”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s the least I can do”


*"P̷̠̯̆e̵̲͋̈͒r̵̟̪̾̍̎f̸̼̾e̴̟̾́̚c̶͓̥̈́t̵̩̬͐̄!̷̜͐̀͜ ̷̫̹͇̑̚ ̷̡̼͕̈́̂͠T̴̬̍̓h̸͕̲̎̉e̸̼͂͑̕r̷͙̾͑̍ê̸̡͔̜͊̕ ̷̰̤͑́̚í̶̜͉̕ŝ̵̙̜ ̸̪̫̆͛̚ā̷̯̬̬͑ ̶̡͎͔̑̇͠r̵̪͖̟̒͠e̸͔̭̓͠ͅả̷̹̭͜͝l̴̠͖̲̋̏̉i̵̲̫̽͌͠ṱ̷͓̟̈́̋y̵̘͇̥̕ ̴̩͈̄o̷̩͚͎̐̈́n̸̢̬͝ ̶̖̩̂͊͜t̸͕́̆͝h̵͙̾̈́̀ẹ̶̢̨̇̓͝ ̸͈̗̖̐̂w̵͇͈͐̕h̶̡̜͂̅͝e̷͚͒̾e̴͓͒̉͠ĺ̴̙̺͂͋ ̸̣̜̏ṫ̸̈́̀ͅh̷͚̓̊á̷͚̑t̵̯͇̔͑ ̷͕̇͑h̶͎̆͠ā̷̼̯͔̂s̶̤̭̗̑͑͝ ̸͉͇́͊̋b̴̮̻͙́̏̽ě̶͈ẽ̴͈͠ṉ̸͈̌ ̸͙̀̚̕r̷̨̉͗e̴̻̼̺͑͌͘d̵̨͎͋u̷̫͇͛c̷̢̣̺͋͆̐ě̷͉d̸̳̀̒͗ ̷͚͆͜ṫ̷͓̪̮̅o̷̺̺͌ ̴͙̿á̸͚̖͑n̸͚̒͌͝ ̸͓̠̘̀̄i̴̗̬͖̒͋c̵̛̠̦̖̿͝y̶̧̰̿̒ ̷̹͓̮͌̉͛w̴̙̥̫͛͆̑a̵̜̰̅̿͘s̵͉̋͒̐t̵̟̂̂e̷̡̚͜l̷̮̑̑͗a̸͉̹͠ǹ̸̻̎͠d̷̰͔̓.̴͖͒ ̶̢̪̳̃̔ ̸̗̖̒Ä̸̼̞͠͝ ̴̩̩͆͗̇g̷̝̟͎̿͂r̶̢̗̱̍͂ô̵̢̲̍ṵ̵͙́̆͘p̸̨̧̦̈́̈͗ ̷̧̾͊̐o̸̪̪͠f̵̻͎͒͠ ̴̨̡͙́̎Ṃ̴̝̓ǎ̶̼̘̆ṛ̷͌e̸̞̓̊m̷̢͋͑͌m̷̗̥͋a̷̗͗n̵͍̂̊̏ ̴̪̔D̶͔̽͜ŕ̶̩̅͂a̸̢̛̬̍̔ģ̶̛̗̞o̴͉̤̟͌n̵͚̂̚ŝ̵̤̤͖ ̵͚͗̈-̴͎̣̮̐̈́̚ ̶̧̜͖͂̾́d̷͍͑̑͝r̵̬̬̾a̶̮͐g̷̞̺̣̽͛̑ő̷͉ṅ̶͔̯ ̵͉̝̽̽ō̵̧̺̾r̸͔̺͊͠ć̷͉͋́s̴̠̠̙̅,̴̜̺̺̐̐ ̶̘͉̀ḃ̷̡̯̅͒ă̵̗͇͗s̶̼͕̗͋i̷̮͈̊͛c̷̐͜a̶̧͈̝̐l̴̳̕l̶̩̹̐̆͒y̷̠̎̽́ ̶̘̑-̴̱͑́ ̴̄͜h̸̜͉͋a̶̡̲̥̎s̸̰̗̘͋͠ ̵͚͠ş̴̤̽e̸͉͂̓̚t̴̻̭̰͆̍̚ ̸̺͙̭͠ù̸̙̥p̵̡̪̔ ̶͍̮̿̿ä̵͎̦́̈́ ̶̡̃r̸͔͎̤͗̔͐i̶̳̥͠f̴̧͓̗͗͑̾t̷͙̒̉͑ ̴̰͎͉̈́͘ţ̴̺̀h̵̼͝e̷̦̣̦̐̌̍r̷̰̪͚̀e̵̡͇̝͛̀.̷̺̐"

"̵̱͔̬͛Ṱ̸͖͈̓̕̚h̶̳̠͆e̶̥̯̽r̷̥͈̼̀̆͂e̶͓͐̕ ̷̼̥̮̂̊a̷̬̥̰͐r̵̡͔̫̐̒e̴̬͓͔͘ ̶̜͂a̷̲̿͝ ̴̨͊͠c̷̪̎̔o̵̢͎͒u̸̪̯̺͂͆p̷̹̔̚l̶̩̭̒̽̀ͅe̵̥̽ͅ ̸̺̱̘̀͛͠ọ̴̻̿̐f̷̼̆ ̴͍̅͝w̵͙̺͙͛̊ȁ̷̼̯̳̑̇y̷̩̓̌s̷̭͆̚ ̷͉̦̙̍t̴̳̣͛͜ó̴̡͚̺̄͌ ̴͉̎̽ğ̵͉e̸̙̾̏͝t̵̢̒ͅ ̵̦̈́͘͜b̵͍̱͚͛̽̾ą̶̯́͠č̸̫k̸͉̐ ̵̜͑̀̑ą̷̣̽t̶͈̭́͜ ̵̤͇̯́̾t̸̰̅h̷̛̻̍ë̷̻́͋ḿ̷̺̜.̸̬̄͐ ̷̦̰͓̑͊̎ ̵̧̫̅T̶̩̯̠́̊ȟ̸̞͉̖ḙ̸͓̈̉ ̶̗̳̭͌̂͑f̶̦̫̏̒ì̵̻̂r̷̫̂̆͝s̸̫̄̓ẗ̶͕͚́ ̵̱̲̊̋̄i̴̘͑s̴̱̻̒̂ ̷͇̯͗͜f̸̡͕̓ͅo̸̭͂͌̈r̸̳̭͓͌ ̵̢͓̋̀͋m̸͇͔̮̎͝ẽ̷̖͉͆̂ ̷̱̺͌̇t̸͈̠̃̈ó̴͉̓̑ ̸̗̪̪̚ş̵̃̀̀í̶̧̻̂̓m̸̡̮͑̾͂p̵̡̣͆͛l̶͍̬̏y̶̙̹̱̌̋ ̸̧̛͎̠̋͌d̷̢̯͖̏͌͌r̴̠͐͜ḯ̵͈͜͜n̶̙̖̑k̸̘̼̼̍ ̵͎͋̓͠ț̸̬̣͝ḥ̸̇͜e̷̩̳͂ ̴͉̼̯̓͘r̵̫̓̈́e̶̪̬̘̾̉ȃ̶̲͚̌̄l̶̯̯̣͛͛i̸̲͝t̴̼̐̽y̷̠̌.̴̹͙̝̕ ̷̟̤̯͝ ̷̭̲̾̾Ş̴̀ȇ̸̤̭͉͑͋t̵̲̖̓̈́̔ ̷̡͔̌̉͝ͅu̵̱̎͠p̸̢͎̩͐͘ ̵̝̬̅a̵̮̦̝͗ ̴̡͖͋s̶̯̊͒i̵̞̪̍͘ͅp̷̟͌h̵̞͗̿o̴̱͆̏͠ņ̸̯̖̅͊,̵͎͙̭̍͗́ ̵͙́͒ȁ̷͚̫̌̔n̸̝̩̈́̏̈́d̸͎́ ̷͔̟͇́̋̔I̷̫͓̓͆ ̶̞̯̾͋ċ̶̲̖͙̍͘ä̶̳́n̶͉̍͌ ̷͙͉͍͗ś̸͍̑͒l̷͓̯̬͒u̴͉͓̰̒͘r̴̠̟̦̅p̴̮̰̦̿ ̴̧̧͎͘u̷͉̗̾̈́̇p̴͉̩̓ ̵̲͙̐í̶̛͚͎̌ͅt̵̗͉̣́̕s̴̢̽͒͘ ̴̼̦̄e̷̟̅̓̕͜n̷̛͚̪̋͂è̵̻̾͜r̸̛̦̀̃͜͜g̷̛͕̪̽̄y̸̰̓.̴͈̤͈̎͆ ̵̑̊͜ ̸͈̘͉͆̓̚E̸̙͊̍̅v̴̝͎̓̉̈́e̵̹̼͒̆͐r̵͖̜̀y̴̧̜̤̓̅́t̶̗̱̗̊͌̂h̸̩͕̀̃i̴̦̭͙̾̇͊n̴̝̉̓͝ģ̸̭̐͌ ̴͍͎̌͆í̸͓̙̾͑n̷̝̼̣͋̈́̚ ̸̝̫̈́̂i̵̳͖̓̃t̷̮̙̞̀ ̶̘̰̼̋̐w̸̖̥̮̋͊ḯ̵̜̬͔͝ļ̶̛̈́̍l̶̫̝̜̀̔ ̵̰͈͈̀̎̕d̸͉́͘ǐ̶̢̙̚s̸͕̪͗͝a̵̻̩̓p̵̡̳͌̐p̶̰̟̈́͗e̸̪̭͓͑á̶̝̫ȑ̶̤͕͆.̷͕͓͛͑̀ ̴͕̈́̏͐ ̴͖̬̻̉Ì̴̙̿͠ẗ̸̰̦̽͝'̵̨̦͗͑͋s̵͇̕ ̷̝̯͑͛͒ă̶͉̾͊n̵͔̭̻̋̎̿ ̶̨͊̕e̵̟̘͊a̷̪̬͐̾͊s̵͚̯͗̀̕y̸͚̗̾̈́ͅ ̵̮̮̎m̴̭̜̊̅̋ë̴̥̠̱́t̶̼̞͛h̵̦̪̓̌o̵̢̞̺̚d̶̯̿̉,̶̝̈͊ ̷̐̅̔ͅb̴̙̯̠̓̊̈́u̵͔̾t̶̛̟͐̕ ̴̡̖̀ư̷̡̄̀n̷̥͒̆f̴̨͖͐o̵͚̝͇̓r̴̲̟̎̿̈́t̵̘͐̌u̴̪̠͆͜n̷̠̜̊a̷͎̦͈͑t̵̼͇̠͛̄̔è̵͉̘̻l̸̰̖̗̉y̷̧̢͆,̷̛̮̀͝ ̸̗͊͑ͅṫ̵̬̰͈ḫ̷̖͙͗e̸̦̎̐y̷̛̹͚̆͂ ̴̨͋̋̈h̸̻̏̌̒a̷͉̱͘v̶̰̒͜͠e̸͉̖͒͛ ̵̠́̈c̶͇͂͒͝ą̶̧̪̊p̸̡̨̖̿͝ṯ̸̳̳̕ṷ̶̾̎͊r̴̻̭̀̆̀e̵̗̽̾ḋ̷̨͕̙͌ ̵̱͑à̵̧̰b̷̖͖͠o̴̩͐͑ů̴̙̟̉͊t̵͚̓ ̸̉̽͜ț̵͎̜͠w̴̰̽ò̴̭̣͜ ̷͓̫̀̀̈́d̴̡̺̐̕͝o̴͇̎͐z̸͎͇̄ͅê̴̪ņ̸͉̙̒̆ ̴̩̫͚́̏̄ç̷̫̩̃͒e̶͉̠̘͊̈l̵̘̘̟̂̄é̸̦͈͎̓̋s̶͙̐̌͝ͅt̸̗̜̯̽i̵̥̤͖͋͊͒a̵͎̦͊͂l̸̄ͅ ̵͔͉̂͋̕d̷͈̒̕r̶̼̻͐á̸͍͉̐g̶̪̀̎̀o̷̥̱͌̂̿n̷͚̔̃͝ ̸̛͙̗̏́ę̵̩̌͠ǵ̸̦̳̍́g̶̭͔̳͋s̵͙̟̏ ̷̟̾͗͜ẗ̶͎͈́o̶̺̙̤̿͘ ̴͍̾ç̵̕͠ô̸̟͊͗r̴̥̝̿̆r̷̻̽͆́ū̵̗̰p̵̨͙̭͝ẗ̸̛̳́̅ ̴̧̤̣̕̕͘i̴̝̠̯̒ñ̴̝t̶̬͚̘̂͝ó̶͇̎ ̴̰̤̻̌͋̇ẗ̴̝̥̫́̄̉h̷͇̠̆̾e̵̙̿͆i̷͎̳͂r̶̡̯̼͂̂̓ ̴̡̱͑̇õ̸̭͗̚ŵ̷̦͑͝ǹ̷̹̯ ̶̙̥̈b̸̹̬̈́͑͘r̷̛͉̙̚ő̸̬̹̳̂̚ǭ̴̓d̸̥̓.̷̯̌͘ ̸͕̾̚ ̸̞̭̽D̷͚̹̭̓ṛ̶̨̦̓i̷̹͍͙͗̌͝n̶̡̤͆͘k̷̯͕̙̐i̸̠͂͆̓ņ̶̤̑̈́͋ģ̸̺̙͒͑ ̴͈̣̑͋́t̴̼̥̺͐͊́ḩ̴͚̻̆͂é̶̺̼͋͘ ̶̺̬̠̑̋̔r̸̨͎͛̊e̴̡̺̐̓͛a̶̛̞͓̿͝l̶̲̝͔̽ị̵̏ț̵̹̾̚ÿ̸̗́͝ ̶̱̓͊͘w̴͇̕i̵̺͔͊̒͗l̶̫̟̻̅̂l̶͈̪̀̆͊ ̵̢̭̑̓m̷͖̙̈́͛͂à̸͔̯̔͑k̷̨͍͒̈́̓ę̴́̂ ̵̹̱̜͂t̵͇̄̎h̵̯̫̺̀ō̶̹̊ŝ̸̖̭̓̂ė̶̜̮͑͐ ̵͕̰̅d̸̪̈́̒͠r̸̩̍ã̸̟̣̚g̸̠̀͘̕ò̵̧̠̘̆̓n̸͓̙̗̊̓͝s̷̩̜͒ ̴̢̞̃d̸̩̔i̴̞̤̟̋̕ś̴̜͉̺̆̈a̶̡͛͊̕p̶̝̪͎̀p̷̡̕e̸̩͠a̷͓̳̎̕r̶̞̚ ̸̭͕̙͛̓̄t̶̪̆ò̴̮̬̺̃̎o̸̘̚.̶̹̗̟͂"

"̴̽͜T̴̰̩͊̈́h̸͔̭̑̾͐e̴̛̜̳ ̶̻̐̾̌s̵͇̍ȅ̸̬̥̹͆̿c̴̤̹̼̀̓o̷̩̽̃n̸̯̘͐d̸̠͙̘̃͗̽ ̴̧͍͉̈́̔̇m̷̞̥̙̑e̴͇͇̺͌̑̀t̷̗͍͓͋h̸̲̋͆o̶̡͎̱͑d̷̀̽̕͜ ̵͕́͗w̷͉͍̲͝i̷͙͔͛l̸͍̭̟̈́͝ľ̴͉̥͚̑ ̶̛͕̣̽̃ş̸͙̰̂̌p̵͕̐̑̐à̴̝r̴̩͈͆e̸͈̹̋̎͗ ̵̣͑́͂ṭ̴͒̿̑h̵̭̾e̷̫̼͠ͅ ̵̦͉͇̈́d̸̩̘̈́͜r̴͔͖͗͘ḁ̷͕̘̆͋̊g̶̨̹̉o̶̤̎͂͋n̸̗̘̦̕s̷̳̽́͝,̴͇̤̖̾͗̈ ̷̨̘͈̿̽̚b̸̹̄ṳ̶̲̦͊t̸̰̾ ̸̯́m̶̧͕͌̕ȧ̵̯̀̔y̴͙̻̕ ̶̹͕̈̓c̴̭͔͗̚o̴̢͗ͅm̴̻̖͝e̷͍͓̮͑̀̌ ̴̳͇̺̅̓̾o̵̬̺͙̍f̷̤̽̇̍f̶̤̎̐̚ ̵̗͗͝͝ä̸̝̤̞́s̸̙̋̐ ̴̰͇̂̈c̶̠̆̎͠r̶̢͖͊̚u̸͚̭̻̎ḙ̵̗̗̿ļ̴͆͗̓.̵̞͋ ̷̘̭͖̏̉͝ ̴̭̩͌̂͊Ȋ̸̙̅͝ ̵͎̳̐̓͊ḩ̴̢̽̓͠ȧ̴̰͒v̷̼̏̊ȩ̶̝̍̕ ̶͉̟̔a̷̛̹͓̕ ̶̙̾̐́s̸͉̰̘̍u̶͇̩̤͂p̶̖̹̙̋͐e̴͉̍̍͐ŕ̵͍̰w̵̨̥̲̆͛̚e̶͈̓͂ȃ̷̤̮̉̚p̵͙̌̈́o̷̩͒͝n̸̝̩̖̈́ ̸̣̤͆̓̎c̵̳̀̈͊ā̴̝l̷͕̮̯̀̑l̷̨͎͙̋ĕ̶̲̎d̶̪̹͊̃ ̵̟̬̭̾̔t̷̲̀͆̔h̴͉͙͎͌͘e̵͕̽ ̴͍̬͖́̔̃K̵̛̪̯̟̆̃e̶͎̅ẗ̶̰e̶̮͙͉͛r̸̺͒͗͠ ̵̣̭̈͝K̸͔͓̅e̶̾͜͜͝y̵̦͇̓̈́,̶̞͒ ̵̛̘̹̏t̷̡̘̒ḫ̸͙͂à̶̧̝̹̒t̴͎̭̓̾ ̶̻͈͕̑Y̴̥̫̙̅̐̅ờ̵̱g̸̲̽̀̄-̵͙̰̦̍͝S̵͕̬̞̎͝o̷̦̓̌̚t̸̖͛ḧ̵̩̤́o̷̢̫͇̊̑ẗ̶̬̘́͗̾h̷̡͚̻̏̓ ̵̫̈́ő̵͕̟̲͠f̷̲͚̓̔͊f̴͕͝ë̷̙͙͜͠r̷̗̰̓e̸̻͈̜͒͋d̸̟̉ ̴͍̊ú̷͖̿p̷̱̽ͅ ̴̡̛̏͝t̷̹̔õ̵̭̲͙ ̶̲̏́m̷̚͜è̵̹͎ ̸͍̝͍̓̀l̵͚̰͋̂ͅo̶̧̎̕n̸̢̺̈́̎̓ǵ̴͉ ̶̪̫͑͆a̶͚̾g̴̫̝͆o̷̠̐̈́.̶͉͑̓̍ ̸̦͙̬͌ ̴͒͜T̴̨̘̀̏͜͠a̴̹̫̺͌k̶̪͓̹̀͝è̴̗̳͍̔ ̷̬͉̐̐͘ͅi̴̳̤͈̅̽t̸̙͗̇,̷̣̔̒ ̶̲̰͚͝s̵̫͗͒e̶̼̙͈͝a̴̤͑͠l̴̯̺͎̍͘ ̸͖̙̈́t̵̟̘͕͗͐h̵̳̹̟̽̿e̷̛̘͗ ̴̱͂e̵̗͆̊͊n̴̹̋͘e̷̤̼͈̊͘r̵͎̄͛̚g̷̨̰̓̀̀y̵̨̨͖̽ ̶̛̠̈́̈́͜i̶̤̤̭͐͆̂n̴͈̤̏s̶̺͖̿͗į̷̣͋͘d̵͍͈̫͑e̷̳͛̇ ̸̢̢̜͛͗̍t̷̗̐h̸̼̓̅ĕ̷͖̪͝ ̶̠̒̿͋k̴͉̾̏͠ȩ̵̰̙͝ỳ̷͔̝̣̋͝,̸͙͋ ̸͇̦̂̅͝ḁ̸͑̉n̸̮̂͘d̵̻̱̋̽ ̵̼̰̈́̂͠t̶̟̥̙̎̿͝h̵̼̣̋͘͜ẹ̷̼͋̒n̴̖̳̗̓̎̒ ̸̛̘̋͌ͅṷ̸̮̈́̐͘n̸͔͖͉͆̌l̸̪͛͊̂e̶̬͗͘a̶̗͐s̸͉͉̺͆͠ḣ̸̨̛͎̍ ̴̫͇̓ǐ̷̥̳͖t̴͕̏͛͝ ̴͓̮̀͠i̷̝̚ñ̷̜̼̊̄ ̵͔͓͔͒͌͗t̸̞͓̺̓̓h̶̗͉̎ë̷̝̻͓̽ ̸̛͇̤͒d̴̨͚̐̄ȓ̵̛̼̖̒͜a̴͙̗̹̅ģ̵̰̦͗̽o̵͕̥͝ǹ̴͕͑͂ ̸̛̦̈c̴̹̒̓̒ȁ̴̰͠ḿ̷͎͙̞p̸̜̓́͝.̵̨͇̫̏͘ ̵͚̤̀ ̸̩̦͛́C̷̞̝̈́̽e̴̫̣̫̾l̶̺͇̑̚e̴̺͌̈́s̸̮̈́t̸̼͎̐̚ì̵̠̠̀͜a̶͖̙͋͛̽l̸̢̝̞̏ ̵̝͈͛ä̷͎̱̬̉̀n̴͎͖̊d̴̡͖̖̔ ̸̢͉̒r̸̹̺͆̈́e̸͖̾͜a̶͚̺͂̈́͊l̴̗̻̇̌í̸͉̈́͝ͅţ̵̛̆y̴̧̫͈͐ ̷̻̆d̴̞̫̀r̶͙̖̂ȧ̵̭͚͕ģ̸̻̥̒o̴͙̅̈n̷͍̱̼̑̒s̷̛̛̓͜ ̷̡̲͙͝ạ̵̯̓r̸̫̭̂̈͝é̸̬̿͠ ̷͍̤̉i̶̪̽̐m̴̝͖͂m̶̖͇͍͝u̸͔̝̐̈́ṋ̷̖͌͘e̴̢̨̋̃ ̴̢̨̾̒t̶̨̛̼o̷̧̗̻̅̐̐ ̴̺͘ȋ̸͚t̵̩̼̎̿s̵͒ͅ ̶̋̾͋ͅp̵̜̫̑̽̓ō̵̝̰̥̉͆w̴̥̌ẻ̶̙̌͠r̸̦̪̕,̷̪͚̜̎͆̃ ̸̘̜͆͐̚b̵̛̩̿͠ư̶̰̒̎ẗ̴̝́͂ ̵̦͌̿͂t̶̳͐̈́̾h̴͕̭̀e̸̙͖̓s̵̺̽̎̕ė̸̻̫́̈́͜ ̵͉̽v̴̫̂͋i̸̘̅͒̏l̶̙̼̓ḻ̷̈́́͐a̷̹̮̮̓̾͝ï̴͜n̴̜̹̦̔o̸̢̪͛̆ū̸̮̟̽s̵͓͚̾ ̶̣̜̣̈́͘d̴͓̿ṛ̸͙̤͊ä̵̹́͗ġ̴̢̠̍̈́ò̸̦̥̾͘͜n̶̨̛̲͚̚s̶̙̄.̸̝̭̀͋̽.̸̧̙͊͑̓.̶̳͙̿͂̐ ̵̣͐̀͘w̵̛̪ǐ̵̺̙̂l̴̡̢̐̈́̓ͅḻ̷͠ ̶̜̃̀p̷͖̿̒͂r̷̞̻̓̍̕à̴͙̺c̸̹̍̆t̴͚̾̋͝ͅi̸̲̠̝̇̿̃c̶͈̰̝̋̈́a̷̢̱͌̊l̵͓͂́l̴̗̼̫̊̿ȳ̷͓͠ ̷̟̖̾͝s̴͉̻̑͘a̵͇̋c̴͇͓͗̚͝r̶̘̱̿i̴̟̯̒͆͊f̴͓̌̓͠i̴̡̜͒c̷̢̤̍e̶̻͚̔͂̕ ̴̲̱͑̆t̴̡̯͎͑̽ḩ̷̓e̴̥̿̇̿m̸̥͌s̸̨̠̩͑̈͝e̷͕̝̻̒͆̆l̴̟̰̀̐̈́v̵̪̎ĕ̷̩̑̄s̵̨͈̀͂̚ ̶̼̽̅̾w̶̲̝̝̓̄́h̷̖̹͚͋͑e̸̡̓̑n̸̛̘͉̯͑ ̶̟̮̮̀̕ȅ̸̼͇͐̆ẋ̵͚̑̂p̷͓͈͎̉̋ọ̴͖̐̋s̷̢̽e̷̦͙̎ḓ̶̀ ̵̲̿̿t̴̟̥̿o̷̧̾̋ ̶̛͇̭̇t̶̮͂̔̔h̷̨̛̕ͅë̷̫͇́ ̵̥̠̓k̵̮̇̆è̶̗͛y̷̩̫͕̑.̷̡̧̙̍̈́̕"*

Azathoth hesitated.

*"O̷̲̹̎ṙ̷͙̅͗ͅ ̵͕̘̔̉p̶̝̩̈́͜e̷̞̅͑r̵̰͍͋͊̀ḥ̴̖̇a̸̞̫̾̕p̷͚̣͗͛͝s̴͓͎̐ ̷̡̝͙̉̂̓I̶͈̲̟̍̌n̸͉̈́̇̽f̴̧̟̹̈́̓̌i̶̲̳͊̃ǹ̴̗̀i̸͇͔̼͗̈́t̷̢̘̩̍͊y̴̧̟̔̊͛ ̵̦͈̻̓̈́ẖ̶̰̈̿ä̴͕̇̎ṡ̷̬̅͆ ̶̡̻̽t̶̢̟̏a̶̢̛̼̱͆ũ̴͍̬̒̈́͜g̴̢̜͂̚h̵̤͖́̀͠ͅt̸͔̓́ ̷̢͚̋̍y̶̱̫̮̔o̷̩͋̋u̷̬̽̀ ̵̜̺̺͊̍͠a̵͈̭͂͒̔n̸͔̩̈́ó̵̻t̸̫̺̻͌̋h̸͇̑͂͝e̸̮͌ṛ̵̨̛̰̀͊ ̵̜̔͒̀m̸̢̟̝͝è̸̖̮̟͠ţ̴̻͚̓h̷̬̹͖̎ọ̴͔̔̏d̵͈͍̏̈͝ ̵̧͐̾t̶̜̅o̵̠̤͌ͅ ̵̥̠́̐r̸̥̝̋̉͐ẽ̶̦̄c̷̖͖͉̓̍ḷ̴̡͛à̸̻i̸͍͕̗͠m̵̲͙̋ ̴̞̃̿â̶̜̆͝ ̸͇͗̇r̴̡̗̫̒̎e̶̤͔̔̀a̸̲̱̓͛͛l̷̹͔̩̂m̸͚̥̯̂̄̚'̵͉̟̰́̚s̸̫̔ ̷͉͙͌ẹ̶̘͛̅͐n̴̫̩͊̀e̴̛̫͊̿ṙ̷̢͎͎g̴͎̱̻̿̂ỹ̸̤̳̃̐ ̸̞̀̀͝w̴̜͉̐̓i̶͔̾̅t̴͔͋̊̕h̴̫̙̓̓̎õ̴̧̮͉ư̷̢̻̓̎t̷̽̔̈́͜ ̷̪͙͋e̴͖͍̓̈́̚í̴̟͠t̶̳̤̿h̴̼͎͔͋̾̓e̵͔͂͌͝r̴̘͐ ̸̘̻̆͗̍t̵͖̃͊͠h̴̥̀̔̋é̵̞̒̾ ̶̖̘̿̕̕s̸̛̱͈̹̾͊a̵̬̳̋͗͝c̸̟̖̔̀̐r̸̹̭̐i̴̲͕͋͠ͅf̸̫̑̑ḯ̵̝c̵̲̓ẽ̷͍̜̌̕ ̵̢̺̪̃̂͠o̵̼͝r̴̰͖̊̓ ̶̻̠͚͌͐̕t̶͎͂h̵̛͓͋̿e̴͙͝ ̴̺̋b̴̪̱͊̈́̈́ï̶͙͓̊͑g̷̠͖̓̉͒ ̴̦̟̃̌l̷̡͈̆̌o̶̹͕̾s̷̻͙̋̒̐s̸͕̭͎̍͆.̸̙̆ ̸̣̓̐ ̵͇̰̉W̸̡͆͆ḧ̴̤͍̳́̀a̶̙̥̺̽̈́̃t̸͂͐͐ͅē̶̡̹̹̋͝v̴̦̫͂͗ė̵̳͍͛ȓ̶͍͇ ̶̦͂̓ṱ̴̢̠̓̉͐ḫ̵̞̓́̓a̸̪͝t̸͚͌ ̴͈̝̋ṱ̵͕͌̚͠h̸̝̚i̴͔̓̎r̷̟̤̦̿ḋ̷̰̲̫̒ ̴̬̀ṁ̷̢̞é̸̜͉̠̇ẗ̸̩̹͍h̸̨̛̾̈́o̴͍͎͒ͅď̴̯̇̌ ̸̛̛̗̣̤ī̸̦̼̃̊ṣ̵͈̖͊.̶͔̹͚̏.̸̜̦̈́͊.̷͓͖̜͝ ̷̡̾t̸̞̐ȟ̴̖̠͉̚a̵͎̍́t̵͖̬̎̈́ ̵̘́̏̚ğ̴͖̝̝r̷̳̕ͅo̴̤̝̫͝ù̸̯̇͠p̷̞̜̏͗̾ ̶͎̉o̸̩͗f̵̨͕̘͝ ̵̯̩͈̀͑M̸̯̅̊̈́ͅa̶̬̓̾͒ṛ̵͙̀͘͝e̷͍͂̔m̴̪̔͂̚ͅm̸̧͠ä̴̛̜́́n̴̡͍͝ ̸̹̐D̸͎̗͊̄͠r̷̛͍̰͕̃̎a̸͇̫̮͛̉g̵͇̀͝o̶͚̚͝ͅn̷̗̠̋̒̆s̶̙̙̱̑ ̵̱̀̽m̸̨͖̩̄̑͘u̸̩̹͒̒s̸̯̬͙̋͗t̷̰̼͒ ̸̈̓͜n̴̨̮̈ȅ̸̛̇ͅv̶̢̭͊͐̀ë̴̳́ͅr̴̥͆̕ ̴͉͝a̶̪̅͝͠g̶̛̟̹̣ả̷̱͐̓i̴̡̛̾n̵̝̰̓̀ ̴̧̽͋ḇ̷͚̽̓͘e̶͎̙͆̎̅ ̵̘̌͑̀ă̸̬̤l̶̡̒ḽ̴̬̾͐͛o̵̠͆͐̇ẃ̸͔̉e̴͈̓͆͘ď̷̳̯̽ ̵̛̭͇̓̀ţ̶͍͍̀o̵͙̓ ̷̖̥̌̈́t̴̖͈̂ͅh̸̩̺́r̷̭͋͗ě̶̱͒a̸̠̐̉͠ẗ̴͚͋̐e̴̯͍͒͊̔n̴̹̲̂̀͝ ̴̘̅̚ầ̴̗͍ ̶͙̫͈͆͑̕r̴͔̫̖̀̾e̸͙̩̖͋á̶͈l̷̟̀̉͌ì̶̤̈́̆t̷͎̂y̶͓̔̔͘,̸̗̬͠ ̷̖̑̐̊s̸̙͇̋̿o̷̧͔͆͑ ̶̠̹̍͛̆d̶̖͚̒̓ò̷̖̪n̶̥̎̀'̵̟͝t̸̫̱̔̆̀ ̵̢̭̀b̵͍́͜e̶̮̾̓ ̵̧̩̾̃t̶̳͒̿o̶̠͈̽o̵̹̻̫̿̃ ̵̭̭͓̈́͋s̷̨͎̅͊o̵͎̥͌̓̏f̸̹̘̻̀̉t̷͗͜ ̸̢͎̐̋o̷̢̳̳̾͂̿n̸̜̟̓ ̷̩͛͘͝t̵̤͕̽͊̃h̴̫̤͆͒̿e̸̺̫͌́m̵͖̝͊̓͘.̶͕̻͊"*

Azathoth seemed to eagerly await Cosmos' reply.


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"P̷̠̯̆e̵̲͋̈͒r̵̟̪̾̍̎f̸̼̾e̴̟̾́̚c̶͓̥̈́t̵̩̬͐̄!̷̜͐̀͜ ̷̫̹͇̑̚ ̷̡̼͕̈́̂͠T̴̬̍̓h̸͕̲̎̉e̸̼͂͑̕r̷͙̾͑̍ê̸̡͔̜͊̕ ̷̰̤͑́̚í̶̜͉̕ŝ̵̙̜ ̸̪̫̆͛̚ā̷̯̬̬͑ ̶̡͎͔̑̇͠r̵̪͖̟̒͠e̸͔̭̓͠ͅả̷̹̭͜͝l̴̠͖̲̋̏̉i̵̲̫̽͌͠ṱ̷͓̟̈́̋y̵̘͇̥̕ ̴̩͈̄o̷̩͚͎̐̈́n̸̢̬͝ ̶̖̩̂͊͜t̸͕́̆͝h̵͙̾̈́̀ẹ̶̢̨̇̓͝ ̸͈̗̖̐̂w̵͇͈͐̕h̶̡̜͂̅͝e̷͚͒̾e̴͓͒̉͠ĺ̴̙̺͂͋ ̸̣̜̏ṫ̸̈́̀ͅh̷͚̓̊á̷͚̑t̵̯͇̔͑ ̷͕̇͑h̶͎̆͠ā̷̼̯͔̂s̶̤̭̗̑͑͝ ̸͉͇́͊̋b̴̮̻͙́̏̽ě̶͈ẽ̴͈͠ṉ̸͈̌ ̸͙̀̚̕r̷̨̉͗e̴̻̼̺͑͌͘d̵̨͎͋u̷̫͇͛c̷̢̣̺͋͆̐ě̷͉d̸̳̀̒͗ ̷͚͆͜ṫ̷͓̪̮̅o̷̺̺͌ ̴͙̿á̸͚̖͑n̸͚̒͌͝ ̸͓̠̘̀̄i̴̗̬͖̒͋c̵̛̠̦̖̿͝y̶̧̰̿̒ ̷̹͓̮͌̉͛w̴̙̥̫͛͆̑a̵̜̰̅̿͘s̵͉̋͒̐t̵̟̂̂e̷̡̚͜l̷̮̑̑͗a̸͉̹͠ǹ̸̻̎͠d̷̰͔̓.̴͖͒ ̶̢̪̳̃̔ ̸̗̖̒Ä̸̼̞͠͝ ̴̩̩͆͗̇g̷̝̟͎̿͂r̶̢̗̱̍͂ô̵̢̲̍ṵ̵͙́̆͘p̸̨̧̦̈́̈͗ ̷̧̾͊̐o̸̪̪͠f̵̻͎͒͠ ̴̨̡͙́̎Ṃ̴̝̓ǎ̶̼̘̆ṛ̷͌e̸̞̓̊m̷̢͋͑͌m̷̗̥͋a̷̗͗n̵͍̂̊̏ ̴̪̔D̶͔̽͜ŕ̶̩̅͂a̸̢̛̬̍̔ģ̶̛̗̞o̴͉̤̟͌n̵͚̂̚ŝ̵̤̤͖ ̵͚͗̈-̴͎̣̮̐̈́̚ ̶̧̜͖͂̾́d̷͍͑̑͝r̵̬̬̾a̶̮͐g̷̞̺̣̽͛̑ő̷͉ṅ̶͔̯ ̵͉̝̽̽ō̵̧̺̾r̸͔̺͊͠ć̷͉͋́s̴̠̠̙̅,̴̜̺̺̐̐ ̶̘͉̀ḃ̷̡̯̅͒ă̵̗͇͗s̶̼͕̗͋i̷̮͈̊͛c̷̐͜a̶̧͈̝̐l̴̳̕l̶̩̹̐̆͒y̷̠̎̽́ ̶̘̑-̴̱͑́ ̴̄͜h̸̜͉͋a̶̡̲̥̎s̸̰̗̘͋͠ ̵͚͠ş̴̤̽e̸͉͂̓̚t̴̻̭̰͆̍̚ ̸̺͙̭͠ù̸̙̥p̵̡̪̔ ̶͍̮̿̿ä̵͎̦́̈́ ̶̡̃r̸͔͎̤͗̔͐i̶̳̥͠f̴̧͓̗͗͑̾t̷͙̒̉͑ ̴̰͎͉̈́͘ţ̴̺̀h̵̼͝e̷̦̣̦̐̌̍r̷̰̪͚̀e̵̡͇̝͛̀.̷̺̐"
> 
> "̵̱͔̬͛Ṱ̸͖͈̓̕̚h̶̳̠͆e̶̥̯̽r̷̥͈̼̀̆͂e̶͓͐̕ ̷̼̥̮̂̊a̷̬̥̰͐r̵̡͔̫̐̒e̴̬͓͔͘ ̶̜͂a̷̲̿͝ ̴̨͊͠c̷̪̎̔o̵̢͎͒u̸̪̯̺͂͆p̷̹̔̚l̶̩̭̒̽̀ͅe̵̥̽ͅ ̸̺̱̘̀͛͠ọ̴̻̿̐f̷̼̆ ̴͍̅͝w̵͙̺͙͛̊ȁ̷̼̯̳̑̇y̷̩̓̌s̷̭͆̚ ̷͉̦̙̍t̴̳̣͛͜ó̴̡͚̺̄͌ ̴͉̎̽ğ̵͉e̸̙̾̏͝t̵̢̒ͅ ̵̦̈́͘͜b̵͍̱͚͛̽̾ą̶̯́͠č̸̫k̸͉̐ ̵̜͑̀̑ą̷̣̽t̶͈̭́͜ ̵̤͇̯́̾t̸̰̅h̷̛̻̍ë̷̻́͋ḿ̷̺̜.̸̬̄͐ ̷̦̰͓̑͊̎ ̵̧̫̅T̶̩̯̠́̊ȟ̸̞͉̖ḙ̸͓̈̉ ̶̗̳̭͌̂͑f̶̦̫̏̒ì̵̻̂r̷̫̂̆͝s̸̫̄̓ẗ̶͕͚́ ̵̱̲̊̋̄i̴̘͑s̴̱̻̒̂ ̷͇̯͗͜f̸̡͕̓ͅo̸̭͂͌̈r̸̳̭͓͌ ̵̢͓̋̀͋m̸͇͔̮̎͝ẽ̷̖͉͆̂ ̷̱̺͌̇t̸͈̠̃̈ó̴͉̓̑ ̸̗̪̪̚ş̵̃̀̀í̶̧̻̂̓m̸̡̮͑̾͂p̵̡̣͆͛l̶͍̬̏y̶̙̹̱̌̋ ̸̧̛͎̠̋͌d̷̢̯͖̏͌͌r̴̠͐͜ḯ̵͈͜͜n̶̙̖̑k̸̘̼̼̍ ̵͎͋̓͠ț̸̬̣͝ḥ̸̇͜e̷̩̳͂ ̴͉̼̯̓͘r̵̫̓̈́e̶̪̬̘̾̉ȃ̶̲͚̌̄l̶̯̯̣͛͛i̸̲͝t̴̼̐̽y̷̠̌.̴̹͙̝̕ ̷̟̤̯͝ ̷̭̲̾̾Ş̴̀ȇ̸̤̭͉͑͋t̵̲̖̓̈́̔ ̷̡͔̌̉͝ͅu̵̱̎͠p̸̢͎̩͐͘ ̵̝̬̅a̵̮̦̝͗ ̴̡͖͋s̶̯̊͒i̵̞̪̍͘ͅp̷̟͌h̵̞͗̿o̴̱͆̏͠ņ̸̯̖̅͊,̵͎͙̭̍͗́ ̵͙́͒ȁ̷͚̫̌̔n̸̝̩̈́̏̈́d̸͎́ ̷͔̟͇́̋̔I̷̫͓̓͆ ̶̞̯̾͋ċ̶̲̖͙̍͘ä̶̳́n̶͉̍͌ ̷͙͉͍͗ś̸͍̑͒l̷͓̯̬͒u̴͉͓̰̒͘r̴̠̟̦̅p̴̮̰̦̿ ̴̧̧͎͘u̷͉̗̾̈́̇p̴͉̩̓ ̵̲͙̐í̶̛͚͎̌ͅt̵̗͉̣́̕s̴̢̽͒͘ ̴̼̦̄e̷̟̅̓̕͜n̷̛͚̪̋͂è̵̻̾͜r̸̛̦̀̃͜͜g̷̛͕̪̽̄y̸̰̓.̴͈̤͈̎͆ ̵̑̊͜ ̸͈̘͉͆̓̚E̸̙͊̍̅v̴̝͎̓̉̈́e̵̹̼͒̆͐r̵͖̜̀y̴̧̜̤̓̅́t̶̗̱̗̊͌̂h̸̩͕̀̃i̴̦̭͙̾̇͊n̴̝̉̓͝ģ̸̭̐͌ ̴͍͎̌͆í̸͓̙̾͑n̷̝̼̣͋̈́̚ ̸̝̫̈́̂i̵̳͖̓̃t̷̮̙̞̀ ̶̘̰̼̋̐w̸̖̥̮̋͊ḯ̵̜̬͔͝ļ̶̛̈́̍l̶̫̝̜̀̔ ̵̰͈͈̀̎̕d̸͉́͘ǐ̶̢̙̚s̸͕̪͗͝a̵̻̩̓p̵̡̳͌̐p̶̰̟̈́͗e̸̪̭͓͑á̶̝̫ȑ̶̤͕͆.̷͕͓͛͑̀ ̴͕̈́̏͐ ̴͖̬̻̉Ì̴̙̿͠ẗ̸̰̦̽͝'̵̨̦͗͑͋s̵͇̕ ̷̝̯͑͛͒ă̶͉̾͊n̵͔̭̻̋̎̿ ̶̨͊̕e̵̟̘͊a̷̪̬͐̾͊s̵͚̯͗̀̕y̸͚̗̾̈́ͅ ̵̮̮̎m̴̭̜̊̅̋ë̴̥̠̱́t̶̼̞͛h̵̦̪̓̌o̵̢̞̺̚d̶̯̿̉,̶̝̈͊ ̷̐̅̔ͅb̴̙̯̠̓̊̈́u̵͔̾t̶̛̟͐̕ ̴̡̖̀ư̷̡̄̀n̷̥͒̆f̴̨͖͐o̵͚̝͇̓r̴̲̟̎̿̈́t̵̘͐̌u̴̪̠͆͜n̷̠̜̊a̷͎̦͈͑t̵̼͇̠͛̄̔è̵͉̘̻l̸̰̖̗̉y̷̧̢͆,̷̛̮̀͝ ̸̗͊͑ͅṫ̵̬̰͈ḫ̷̖͙͗e̸̦̎̐y̷̛̹͚̆͂ ̴̨͋̋̈h̸̻̏̌̒a̷͉̱͘v̶̰̒͜͠e̸͉̖͒͛ ̵̠́̈c̶͇͂͒͝ą̶̧̪̊p̸̡̨̖̿͝ṯ̸̳̳̕ṷ̶̾̎͊r̴̻̭̀̆̀e̵̗̽̾ḋ̷̨͕̙͌ ̵̱͑à̵̧̰b̷̖͖͠o̴̩͐͑ů̴̙̟̉͊t̵͚̓ ̸̉̽͜ț̵͎̜͠w̴̰̽ò̴̭̣͜ ̷͓̫̀̀̈́d̴̡̺̐̕͝o̴͇̎͐z̸͎͇̄ͅê̴̪ņ̸͉̙̒̆ ̴̩̫͚́̏̄ç̷̫̩̃͒e̶͉̠̘͊̈l̵̘̘̟̂̄é̸̦͈͎̓̋s̶͙̐̌͝ͅt̸̗̜̯̽i̵̥̤͖͋͊͒a̵͎̦͊͂l̸̄ͅ ̵͔͉̂͋̕d̷͈̒̕r̶̼̻͐á̸͍͉̐g̶̪̀̎̀o̷̥̱͌̂̿n̷͚̔̃͝ ̸̛͙̗̏́ę̵̩̌͠ǵ̸̦̳̍́g̶̭͔̳͋s̵͙̟̏ ̷̟̾͗͜ẗ̶͎͈́o̶̺̙̤̿͘ ̴͍̾ç̵̕͠ô̸̟͊͗r̴̥̝̿̆r̷̻̽͆́ū̵̗̰p̵̨͙̭͝ẗ̸̛̳́̅ ̴̧̤̣̕̕͘i̴̝̠̯̒ñ̴̝t̶̬͚̘̂͝ó̶͇̎ ̴̰̤̻̌͋̇ẗ̴̝̥̫́̄̉h̷͇̠̆̾e̵̙̿͆i̷͎̳͂r̶̡̯̼͂̂̓ ̴̡̱͑̇õ̸̭͗̚ŵ̷̦͑͝ǹ̷̹̯ ̶̙̥̈b̸̹̬̈́͑͘r̷̛͉̙̚ő̸̬̹̳̂̚ǭ̴̓d̸̥̓.̷̯̌͘ ̸͕̾̚ ̸̞̭̽D̷͚̹̭̓ṛ̶̨̦̓i̷̹͍͙͗̌͝n̶̡̤͆͘k̷̯͕̙̐i̸̠͂͆̓ņ̶̤̑̈́͋ģ̸̺̙͒͑ ̴͈̣̑͋́t̴̼̥̺͐͊́ḩ̴͚̻̆͂é̶̺̼͋͘ ̶̺̬̠̑̋̔r̸̨͎͛̊e̴̡̺̐̓͛a̶̛̞͓̿͝l̶̲̝͔̽ị̵̏ț̵̹̾̚ÿ̸̗́͝ ̶̱̓͊͘w̴͇̕i̵̺͔͊̒͗l̶̫̟̻̅̂l̶͈̪̀̆͊ ̵̢̭̑̓m̷͖̙̈́͛͂à̸͔̯̔͑k̷̨͍͒̈́̓ę̴́̂ ̵̹̱̜͂t̵͇̄̎h̵̯̫̺̀ō̶̹̊ŝ̸̖̭̓̂ė̶̜̮͑͐ ̵͕̰̅d̸̪̈́̒͠r̸̩̍ã̸̟̣̚g̸̠̀͘̕ò̵̧̠̘̆̓n̸͓̙̗̊̓͝s̷̩̜͒ ̴̢̞̃d̸̩̔i̴̞̤̟̋̕ś̴̜͉̺̆̈a̶̡͛͊̕p̶̝̪͎̀p̷̡̕e̸̩͠a̷͓̳̎̕r̶̞̚ ̸̭͕̙͛̓̄t̶̪̆ò̴̮̬̺̃̎o̸̘̚.̶̹̗̟͂"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I think the super weapon would work”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I think the super weapon would work”


*"A̵̝̰̍͂l̵̟͕̪͂͘ŗ̸̠̂̕i̴̳͑g̴̛̣̐̀ḧ̷̨́͊̚t̶̙̖̓.̴͙̝̅̚ ̵̭̫̖̄̌̒ ̸̦̾́̌T̷͕͝h̵̝̀͌̈́r̸̬̄̋̽e̴̦̦̓ȇ̴̲̟̼́ ̸̜̍̇͆ͅt̴̢͗h̴͚͂̋ị̸̫̯̂r̶̺̈t̷̘̎y̷̘͂ͅͅ-̷̜̿̄o̴̝̳̅̒n̸̛̥̮̑ę̶̘̒,̶̭̞̿͊̚ ̷̜̱̒̾̍ț̷͕̭̅̒̈́w̶̩͛͒̋͜o̵͓̕ ̸͚̝̝̔e̵̪͈͎̅̈ḭ̸̀g̶͓͘͝h̶̙͇͕͛t̵̟̻̆͠y̵̱͐-̵͕̝̣̊̓f̷̓͜͝ô̸̱̩̇̂ǘ̷̟̄͝ṙ̷͜,̸̙̐͝͝ ̴̮̳͖͐n̵̨̛̘̘̚e̸̯̎g̴̻̟̪̅a̷̫̱̭̕ṫ̴̠̩̥̐͠í̴̻̃v̵͔͍̚̕ē̸̹̹̪ ̷̯̻̃̕s̵̖̤͇̊̈́e̶̙͍͆̓v̶͍͙͗̔̉ę̴͗n̸̻͚̑̏͝t̶̠́͒͊ÿ̷̛̙́͘-̷̢̢͕̂̑̕o̸̢̬̒̓n̵̗̓̓̄e̵̘̚,̶͉̠̗̔͐̂ ̶̤̯̓̐ͅn̶̟̘̊̌e̷̫̓g̷̡̿a̸̗͉͚̓̃͒t̷̬͓̕i̸̦͆̚v̵̧͇̒̚ͅe̷̛̳͚̦̓ ̵̨̮̜̃̌͝t̴̙̺͇̊̚h̴̘̕͝ͅi̶̺̞̇́̃r̷̡̯͗̓͠t̴̝̩̽̋ẙ̶̛̤̮̺̆-̴͈̋͝n̵̻͊̐i̴̖̽̊̉͜ǹ̵̩̼͝ḙ̴̠̇̂̌.̵̛̫̦͐ ̸̡͕̎̄͝ͅ ̴̡̛̣̂͝Y̵̯̙̘͗͑͝o̶̝͍͙̓̚ů̷̡̦̘̀̾'̸̞̀͘̚l̸̺̐̆̓l̷̙̤̏̋͐ ̶̥̼̀͘k̷̯̣͋̍n̶̞̮̑͂͘o̴͕̯̿̏̐w̶̟̜̙͗̐ ̶͉̰́̃͛ẃ̵̧̮ḧ̶̥́è̸̬̂̎ȓ̸̬̀ḛ̵͚̓͜ ̵̡̌t̵̫̝̘̾͆h̵̹͎̆é̷̫̪̱̉͗ ̴̬͋̑͆r̸̗͋̚ͅi̷̦̖͇̿f̶͙͗̾͝t̶̝͖͘̚ ̸̨̳͇̑͆ị̵̼͖͊̂̽s̵̪̈́ ̴̡̈́͑ẅ̷͚h̵̙̹͂̍͠ė̶̝͔̅͊ň̶̙̰ ̸͇̗̘́̀̾y̷͔̿o̶͉̕u̴͚̫̔̓̄'̷̰͍̈́͝ṙ̵͇͒é̷̩̱͘ ̴̢̛̋t̵̩̼̙͌̓̋h̵͔̎̔͒e̸̗͉͌͜ȑ̵̖͚ȅ̴͇̓́.̵̮͖̽̈ ̶͕̥̤̾̇ ̸͍̳͙͗̚D̶̨͖͉̈o̴̥̥̬͋ ̸̻͊ň̶̢̮̾ò̶̬͍̀t̶̨͎͈̀̈́ ̵͇̣͛o̵̙͒p̴̦̖̹͋ě̶̢̺̓ͅn̴̖̪̾̀ ̷̣͂͆ẗ̴̤ẖ̵̼̭̈e̵̻͕̫̎̓͌ ̸̧͊̇s̸̙̏̐ǫ̵̯̠̈́͗̽n̸̨͇̤͆ǵ̶̰s̸̰͋͑͌ṫ̶̗̾ò̸̢̯͜n̶̺͓̣̽ë̵͇ ̷̤̥̰̇͝b̸̞̱̪̒̽ô̶͇͒̓ͅx̸̠̭͂͛̕ ̴̗͈̤̌u̴̗̙͇͌n̸̦̼̈́̾͠t̶̛͍͎i̷̠̯͇͑͠͝l̷̢͊̊ ̵̖͊͠ͅỷ̸̜͝o̵̳̻̊ȕ̸̗'̷̡̜̽r̴̜͓͑̍ẹ̷̋̾ ̵̲͉̟̾͘ņ̷́̎̅ē̵̔̕͜ā̷̼̥͆r̸͔͖̀ͅ ̷̮͓̹̂̕͠t̴̪̻́h̸̪̽͠e̸͙͠ ̶̞͌r̸̢͍̓͛i̵͙̼͋̏̏f̸̼̗͚̎̓͛t̶͇͐͊.̶̛̼͖̝̀"*

What songstone box?  Wait... Cosmos could feel a box made of a very peculiar stone in his hand.  He knew this type of stone - celestial and reality dragons used this stuff for containment of dangerous magic.  It did have a tendency of messing with their mental connections if surrounded by it, though.  The opening mechanism for the box wasn't visually obvious, but Cosmos knew how to open it non-destructively regardless as he'd seen boxes of this type before.

As for the numbers, he knew those were a set of coordinates to that reality.  Not necessarily to the rift itself, but it would get him close enough that his own senses could determine the rest.


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"A̵̝̰̍͂l̵̟͕̪͂͘ŗ̸̠̂̕i̴̳͑g̴̛̣̐̀ḧ̷̨́͊̚t̶̙̖̓.̴͙̝̅̚ ̵̭̫̖̄̌̒ ̸̦̾́̌T̷͕͝h̵̝̀͌̈́r̸̬̄̋̽e̴̦̦̓ȇ̴̲̟̼́ ̸̜̍̇͆ͅt̴̢͗h̴͚͂̋ị̸̫̯̂r̶̺̈t̷̘̎y̷̘͂ͅͅ-̷̜̿̄o̴̝̳̅̒n̸̛̥̮̑ę̶̘̒,̶̭̞̿͊̚ ̷̜̱̒̾̍ț̷͕̭̅̒̈́w̶̩͛͒̋͜o̵͓̕ ̸͚̝̝̔e̵̪͈͎̅̈ḭ̸̀g̶͓͘͝h̶̙͇͕͛t̵̟̻̆͠y̵̱͐-̵͕̝̣̊̓f̷̓͜͝ô̸̱̩̇̂ǘ̷̟̄͝ṙ̷͜,̸̙̐͝͝ ̴̮̳͖͐n̵̨̛̘̘̚e̸̯̎g̴̻̟̪̅a̷̫̱̭̕ṫ̴̠̩̥̐͠í̴̻̃v̵͔͍̚̕ē̸̹̹̪ ̷̯̻̃̕s̵̖̤͇̊̈́e̶̙͍͆̓v̶͍͙͗̔̉ę̴͗n̸̻͚̑̏͝t̶̠́͒͊ÿ̷̛̙́͘-̷̢̢͕̂̑̕o̸̢̬̒̓n̵̗̓̓̄e̵̘̚,̶͉̠̗̔͐̂ ̶̤̯̓̐ͅn̶̟̘̊̌e̷̫̓g̷̡̿a̸̗͉͚̓̃͒t̷̬͓̕i̸̦͆̚v̵̧͇̒̚ͅe̷̛̳͚̦̓ ̵̨̮̜̃̌͝t̴̙̺͇̊̚h̴̘̕͝ͅi̶̺̞̇́̃r̷̡̯͗̓͠t̴̝̩̽̋ẙ̶̛̤̮̺̆-̴͈̋͝n̵̻͊̐i̴̖̽̊̉͜ǹ̵̩̼͝ḙ̴̠̇̂̌.̵̛̫̦͐ ̸̡͕̎̄͝ͅ ̴̡̛̣̂͝Y̵̯̙̘͗͑͝o̶̝͍͙̓̚ů̷̡̦̘̀̾'̸̞̀͘̚l̸̺̐̆̓l̷̙̤̏̋͐ ̶̥̼̀͘k̷̯̣͋̍n̶̞̮̑͂͘o̴͕̯̿̏̐w̶̟̜̙͗̐ ̶͉̰́̃͛ẃ̵̧̮ḧ̶̥́è̸̬̂̎ȓ̸̬̀ḛ̵͚̓͜ ̵̡̌t̵̫̝̘̾͆h̵̹͎̆é̷̫̪̱̉͗ ̴̬͋̑͆r̸̗͋̚ͅi̷̦̖͇̿f̶͙͗̾͝t̶̝͖͘̚ ̸̨̳͇̑͆ị̵̼͖͊̂̽s̵̪̈́ ̴̡̈́͑ẅ̷͚h̵̙̹͂̍͠ė̶̝͔̅͊ň̶̙̰ ̸͇̗̘́̀̾y̷͔̿o̶͉̕u̴͚̫̔̓̄'̷̰͍̈́͝ṙ̵͇͒é̷̩̱͘ ̴̢̛̋t̵̩̼̙͌̓̋h̵͔̎̔͒e̸̗͉͌͜ȑ̵̖͚ȅ̴͇̓́.̵̮͖̽̈ ̶͕̥̤̾̇ ̸͍̳͙͗̚D̶̨͖͉̈o̴̥̥̬͋ ̸̻͊ň̶̢̮̾ò̶̬͍̀t̶̨͎͈̀̈́ ̵͇̣͛o̵̙͒p̴̦̖̹͋ě̶̢̺̓ͅn̴̖̪̾̀ ̷̣͂͆ẗ̴̤ẖ̵̼̭̈e̵̻͕̫̎̓͌ ̸̧͊̇s̸̙̏̐ǫ̵̯̠̈́͗̽n̸̨͇̤͆ǵ̶̰s̸̰͋͑͌ṫ̶̗̾ò̸̢̯͜n̶̺͓̣̽ë̵͇ ̷̤̥̰̇͝b̸̞̱̪̒̽ô̶͇͒̓ͅx̸̠̭͂͛̕ ̴̗͈̤̌u̴̗̙͇͌n̸̦̼̈́̾͠t̶̛͍͎i̷̠̯͇͑͠͝l̷̢͊̊ ̵̖͊͠ͅỷ̸̜͝o̵̳̻̊ȕ̸̗'̷̡̜̽r̴̜͓͑̍ẹ̷̋̾ ̵̲͉̟̾͘ņ̷́̎̅ē̵̔̕͜ā̷̼̥͆r̸͔͖̀ͅ ̷̮͓̹̂̕͠t̴̪̻́h̸̪̽͠e̸͙͠ ̶̞͌r̸̢͍̓͛i̵͙̼͋̏̏f̸̼̗͚̎̓͛t̶͇͐͊.̶̛̼͖̝̀"*
> 
> What songstone box?  Wait... Cosmos could feel a box made of a very peculiar stone in his hand.  He knew this type of stone - celestial and reality dragons used this stuff for containment of dangerous magic.  It did have a tendency of messing with their mental connections if surrounded by it, though.  The opening mechanism for the box wasn't visually obvious, but Cosmos knew how to open it non-destructively regardless as he'd seen boxes of this type before.
> 
> As for the numbers, he knew those were a set of coordinates to that reality.  Not necessarily to the rift itself, but it would get him close enough that his own senses could determine the rest.


*Cosmos did what was asked of him he went to the coordinates and blasted the evil dragons with the weapon when he was close to the rift*


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m done” *He picks up the celestial dragon eggs* Cosmos:”I’m a father all over again yay!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos did what was asked of him he went to the coordinates and blasted the evil dragons with the weapon when he was close to the rift*


_((Will expand on this again.))_

The reality where Cosmos wound up was... cold.  Like, persistently colder than even the most wintry world in the normal reality.  The planets were all frozen and dreary, there was basically no vegetation to be seen, and the few animals were all savage-looking.  And the worlds were only getting colder.

He noticed the one spot with warmth in the entire reality... it looked like a village with thousands of huts and tents, many of them adorned with spikes.  As he got closer, he knew this warmth wasn't welcoming... it was sickly.  The residents of the village were a batch of wingless, deformed draconians with tusks.  Every one of them radiated evil energy.  Cosmos's own energy made him stand out like a beacon - or it would have, if this had been Cosmos' first venture into an evil realm.  He knew how to mask it, and even if he chose not to, he did have his own tricks...

The real source of the evil energy was much more obvious to Cosmos.  A storehouse of purple-black crystals, which Cosmos knew at once to be a vault of collected voidstone the size of a football field.  In one corner of it was a clutch of about thirty celestial dragon eggs, almost fully infected with the evil energy.  And at the center of the room?  A tear about ten feet tall, where space, color... _everything_ distorted in a way I can only describe as pure wickedness.

Opening the songstone box revealed a key.  The key sucked in the energy of the tear.... by itself it wasn't enough to purify the voidstone vault.  Cosmos merely had to show the key to several of the draconians there...

....and the ensuing events made it clear why Azathoth called the weapon cruel.

The first couple of draconians didn't seem to react to the weapon initially.  The moment they passed by one of the spiked huts, they threw their heads upon the spikes.  Moments later, their bodies glowed brilliantly.  They started to vaporize.  Several other draconians saw this bright light.  A few disposed of themselves the same way, but two of them entered a state of calm.  The two calm ones... then proceeded to violently assault any draconian they encountered.  Any they killed vaporized just like the first deaths.  After a few kills, their bodies started glowing with a yellow light that made it hard for anyone to fight back against them.  When the light grew to become deadly, more and more draconians started attacking each other.

Then the first two that had entered the state of calm raised their arms skyward and shouted *"CHAOS-SULTAN TAKE ME HOME!"*

It dawned on Cosmos just what kind of superweapon the Keter Key was.  The light from the key itself, the light from the vaporized bodies... all of it was an infectious vector for whatever hate plague had consumed these beings.  The shout?  He noticed that it seemed to pass through any barriers with basically no muffling whatsoever.  As Azathoth confirmed, he was immune to this.

But in that camp, he was the only one immune.

As the encampment grew rapidly into a murderous frenzy, the two that had shouted were enveloped in light, levitated for several feet, and also vaporized.

This proceeded for some time.  Multiple berserkers attacking each other in the camp, lots of vaporized bodies, and there were a few more incidents of the shouting.  The whole camp's population basically extinguished itself in a frenzy of self-destruction.  In the chaos, Cosmos noted a ridiculous amount of energy being released, the likes of which he hadn't seen in millions of realities.  Even the Architects' usual new-cycle rituals were nothing compared to this.

_How many realities had these guys drained, to release so much energy at once?_

Some of it washed into the storehouse, causing the voidstone to disappear and the celestial dragon eggs to gleam with light again.  After a while, all was quiet.  Cosmos had free run of the place.



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m done” *He picks up the celestial dragon eggs*


Did he want to explore it, see what these villainous dragons were planning?  Or was taking the dragons home enough?


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

*He sees her* Cosmos:”Celestia?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Will expand on this again.))_
> 
> The reality where Cosmos wound up was... cold.  Like, persistently colder than even the most wintry world in the normal reality.  The planets were all frozen and dreary, there was basically no vegetation to be seen, and the few animals were all savage-looking.  And the worlds were only getting colder.
> 
> ...


(He finds his long lost wife there)


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

*Celestia was bound by chains*


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Cosmos:”OH NO NO NO NO!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Celestia was bound by chains*


Cosmos saw some notes near the chains.

They were documents on something called the Sigil of Lysandus.

Cosmos gathered from the notes that they intended to seal Celestia's power using the sigil.  There were some footnotes suggesting that this wasn't the first reality dragon they'd bound with that sigil, and questioning whether this sigil was a good choice.


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cosmos saw some notes near the chains.
> 
> They were documents on something called the Sigil of Lysandus.
> 
> Cosmos gathered from the notes that they intended to seal Celestia's power using the sigil.  There were some footnotes suggesting that this wasn't the first reality dragon they'd bound with that sigil, and questioning whether this sigil was a good choice.


Cosmos:”I don’t think so” *He frees her from the chains using his Sacred eye* Cosmos:”I can’t let another Reality dragon suffer NEVER AGAIN”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t think so” *He frees her from the chains using his Sacred eye*


Thankfully, unbinding Celestial from the chains proved trivial.  Cosmos knew in that instant that the sigil had not actually taken hold yet - Celestia' power had not been sealed off.

Nor would they get a chance to seal her off with the whole camp gone.


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Thankfully, unbinding Celestial from the chains proved trivial.  Cosmos knew in that instant that the sigil had not actually taken hold yet - Celestia' power had not been sealed off.
> 
> Nor would they get a chance to seal her off with the whole camp gone.


*Cosmos hugs her glad to finally be reunited with his wife and mate*


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Cosmos:”Celestia I missed you your sons await you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

_Back on Thulcan Ahrakas emerges from changing his attire, he is now wearing a set of Jedi style robes. _Hey kids, would you all like to take the ship or have me open the portal to go to this beach planet?


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

*Cosmos summons his own cool ship that looks like something strange out of a sci-fi movie and gets beamed onto it* Cosmos:”It’s good to be back”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Back on Thulcan Ahrakas emerges from changing his attire, he is now wearing a set of Jedi style robes. _Hey kids, would you all like to take the ship or have me open the portal to go to this beach planet?


Ahrakas noticed that Kurt and Fabiana had returned to their throneworlds.

"If I know Dakuwanga, the ship is the best bet.  Either way, we're still going to get searched."

"I can't go with all of you.  Have to teach these people space travel.  And Kurt and Fabiana, well, they're back on their thrones sorting things out."

"Ship, I'd say.  When it comes to mine we can worry about the portal."

"There's several more of us coming with you this time, Ahrakas.  Me, Tyrim, and... a green and red rabbit?"

"Has this dragon not met us before?"

"Nah, he doesn't look familiar."

"Dad, they're the Buckshot twins.  They're sticking around until Cooper and I are settled."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas noticed that Kurt and Fabiana had returned to their throneworlds.
> 
> "If I know Dakuwanga, the ship is the best bet.  Either way, we're still going to get searched."
> 
> ...


Well if we are ready to embark lets go! _Ahrakas opens a portal to his ship and embarks on it._


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas noticed that Kurt and Fabiana had returned to their throneworlds.
> 
> "If I know Dakuwanga, the ship is the best bet.  Either way, we're still going to get searched."
> 
> ...


*Suddenly they see Cosmos’s futuristic ship the reality 1* Cosmos:”Hey Do you mind if I follow you?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well if we are ready to embark lets go! _Ahrakas opens a portal to his ship and embarks on it._


Everyone got aboard.

"Good to be back in space."

"For however long we're on board."



Universe said:


> *Suddenly they see Cosmos’s futuristic ship the reality 1*


"Strange... why is there another ship here already?"

"Pretty sure that's Cosmos aboard that one."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Everyone got aboard.
> 
> "Good to be back in space."
> 
> ...


It will take a few hours to get there, so you all can watch movies or nap if you want.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It will take a few hours to get there, so you all can watch movies or nap if you want.


"We'll stick with another movie.  I'm not feeling tired."

"Movie."

"I'll keep an eye on these kids."


Tyrim was shadowing the crew as they went about their duties.


Jackson and Saxon addressed Ahrakas.

"So, High Imperator, with everything happening at once... you think these kids will do okay on their own this time?"

"There's quite a few people in Thulcan's mansion that had doubts... apparently they were claiming that everyone and their mother seems to hate the kids for some reason I can't fathom, and some reason the Thulcans can't fathom either.  Aren't they, like, your _bosses_?  Why does no one have respect this cycle?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Everyone got aboard.
> 
> "Good to be back in space."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Hello” *It looks cooler then any other ship*


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We'll stick with another movie.  I'm not feeling tired."
> 
> "Movie."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I have some bad news for the kids.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I have some bad news for the kids.”


_"Tell me directly.  I'll break this to the kids proper."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Tell me directly.  I'll break this to the kids proper."_


Cosmos:_“their father Azathoth is… dying I don’t know what to do I’m not ready yet!”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_“their father Azathoth is… dying I don’t know what to do I’m not ready yet!”_


_"Kids... it's about Azathoth-"_

_"Let me guess, he's falling apart because we're bound.  Cosmos, this has happened multiple times, we've been able to fix things the instant we've been unbound, this goes the same way every time... so stop with the panic attacks!"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Kids... it's about Azathoth-"_
> 
> _"Let me guess, he's falling apart because we're bound.  Cosmos, this has happened multiple times, we've been able to fix things the instant we've been unbound, this goes the same way every time... so stop with the panic attacks!"_


Cosmos:”_He’s dying I can sense the difference I’m really scared” *_they could hear the grief in his voice Cosmos was serious*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”_He’s dying I can sense the difference I’m really scared”_


_"You are falling victim to the same panic loop I've fallen under, multiple times.  Every time I've fallen under this panic loop, it's come to bite me squarely in the ass.  Disavow yourself of this attitude immediately!"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You are falling victim to the same panic loop I've fallen under, multiple times.  Every time I've fallen under this panic loop, it's come to bite me squarely in the ass.  Disavow yourself of this attitude immediately!"_


Cosmos:_”NO I’M NOT I’VE LOST TOO MUCH HE TOLD ME HIMSELF”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

*Cosmos needed a distraction*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”NO I’M NOT I’VE LOST TOO MUCH HE TOLD ME HIMSELF”_


_"Which proves once and for all why WE'RE the ones who mind him.  Azathoth has told us he's dying in the past, multiple times.  Every single time, it goes the exact.  Same.  Way.  There is no different way it goes, period.  End of discussion."_

_"Cooper... I know these panic attacks, having suffered them myself.  Talking sense to Cosmos isn't going to work right now."_

Pavlin took a deep breath.

_"Cosmos, have you seen any interesting writings in your travels?"_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Which proves once and for all why WE'RE the ones who mind him.  Azathoth has told us he's dying in the past, multiple times.  Every single time, it goes the exact.  Same.  Way.  There is no different way it goes, period.  End of discussion."_
> 
> _"Cooper... I know these panic attacks, having suffered them myself.  Talking sense to Cosmos isn't going to work right now."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:_”I think I need a hug right now”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”I think I need a hug right now”_


_"Everyone?"_

Cosmos feels five psychic impressions approximating hugs.  He knew it was from the Architects.

_"You'll get through this.  We've had to get through this many times."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Everyone?"_
> 
> Cosmos feels five psychic impressions approximating hugs.  He knew it was from the Architects.
> 
> _"You'll get through this.  We've had to get through this many times."_


*He starts crying* Cosmos:_”I-I can’t take this anymore I’m too old my poor hearts”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

*I portal in* “Ummmmm I feel like I missed something important.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *
> 
> *He starts crying* Cosmos:_”I-I can’t take this anymore I’m too old my poor heart”_


_"I start to wonder if the fog we've had from being bound so many times is a blessing in disguise."_



Universe said:


> *I portal in* “Ummmmm I feel like I missed something important.”


_"Cosmos had his first encounter with Azathoth's... particular attitude."_

_"Azathoth is a lot needier than Infinity from the sound of it.  Cosmos wasn't ready for that."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I start to wonder if the fog we've had from being bound so many times is a blessing in disguise."_
> 
> 
> _"Cosmos had his first encounter with Azathoth's... particular attitude."_
> ...


“Ok good thing I’m only 200,000,000 centuries and 2 realities old”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok good thing I’m only 200,000,000 centuries and 2 realities old”


_"When you go through as many realities as we've had, you tend to go through bouts of despair very often."_

_"We've been able to function through them.  Some can't."_

_"I dunno, I've come close to completely losing it..."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"When you go through as many realities as we've had, you tend to go through bouts of despair very often."_
> 
> _"We've been able to function through them.  Some can't."_
> 
> _"I dunno, I've come close to completely losing it..."_


“You think?” *I didn’t look very old but I mean you don’t meet very old looking celestial dragons*


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

“Well when you’ve been alive as long as I have you get bored very quickly and easily and right now I am bored”


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

“I’m actually hungry”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We'll stick with another movie.  I'm not feeling tired."
> 
> "Movie."
> 
> ...


I hope they will do better. During the last cycle Pavlins incarnation Aten practically lost his mind and the Convergence considered him a tyrant and rebelled.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I hope they will do better. During the last cycle Pavlins incarnation Aten practically lost his mind and the Convergence considered him a tyrant and rebelled.


"Taonoui's predecessor left notes and visions about that.  Taonoui herself refuses to share them with us though."

"Probably to make sure we keep our faith in the Architects, Jackson."

"An Architect losing his mind?  How... would that even work?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Taonoui's predecessor left notes and visions about that.  Taonoui herself refuses to share them with us though."
> 
> "Probably to make sure we keep our faith in the Architects, Jackson."
> 
> "An Architect losing his mind?  How... would that even work?"


Well they have been around so long that they were unable to remember some of their incarnations, Aten became obsessed with trying to find their origins and that led to his slow decline into insanity and depravity. He came to believe empathy was a curse.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well they have been around so long that they were unable to remember some of their incarnations, Aten became obsessed with trying to find their origins and that led to his slow decline into insanity and depravity. He came to believe empathy was a curse.


"Empathy as a curse.  Riiiiight."

"Being unable to remember everything, I can understand that causing insanity.  But... leading someone to ditch empathy?  Something else must have happened during that journey."

"Does anything about their current behavior give the impress they're going on the same path, or did reincarnating give them a merciful mindwipe?"

"Or perhaps the answer finally came to them a cycle too late?"

"Seriously, if they did finally find their answer and one of them turns out to be Cthulhu I'm going to need to book some swimming lessons."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Empathy as a curse.  Riiiiight."
> 
> "Being unable to remember everything, I can understand that causing insanity.  But... leading someone to ditch empathy?  Something else must have happened during that journey."
> 
> ...


Yeah, about that... one of them is Cthulhu.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah, about that... one of them is Cthulhu.


"Ia!"

Saxon fell squarely on his rear in surprise and alarm, his cry reflecting that more than the original meaning of the word.

".....we are just going to have to hope this turns out to be one of those stories where Cthulhu is the good guy, huh?"

"....it's not like Cthulhu was invincible, Jackson.  Didn't one of the stories about him have him taking a boat to the head and actually being slowed down by it?"

"You're the one who delves into these types of stories, Saxon.  You'd know."


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ia!"
> 
> Saxon fell squarely on his rear in surprise and alarm, his cry reflecting that more than the original meaning of the word.
> 
> ...


*I did something interesting I started eating a stray bolt I found on the floor it wasn’t something anyone was expecting*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I did something interesting I started eating a stray bolt I found on the floor it wasn’t something anyone was expecting*


Jackson and Saxon gave Universe an odd look.

"Okay, I knew dragons had strong stomachs, but...."

"Saxon, double-check your power armor.  Make sure there are no bolts missing."

The green and red rabbits had a look over their gear.

"....nothing missing here, Jackson."


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

“What is this bolt made of anyway this is delicious”


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jackson and Saxon gave Universe an odd look.
> 
> "Okay, I knew dragons had strong stomachs, but...."
> 
> ...


“Mmmmh oh sorry Celestial dragons can eat anything if they want to”


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

*It crunched in my mouth as I chewed*


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

“Did I ever tell you of the time where I literally ate a bullet?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ia!"
> 
> Saxon fell squarely on his rear in surprise and alarm, his cry reflecting that more than the original meaning of the word.
> 
> ...


Yog Sothoth was on Thulcan recently too. And I think Firuthi went to speak with Azathoth too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yog Sothoth was on Thulcan recently too. And I think Firuthi went to speak with Azathoth too.


Saxon was shaking.  Jackson seemed... far less fazed than he should have been.

"Saxon... these are the builders of reality.  There is a very good reason for this.  There has to be."

"Doesn't make it any less scary!"

"Whichever path this goes, Ahrakas, I am prepared.  Much as I can be with this."

Jackson looked over.

"By the way, what's with the robot aardvark and are you comfortable having him observe your crew like that?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Saxon was shaking.  Jackson seemed... far less fazed than he should have been.
> 
> "Saxon... these are the builders of reality.  There is a very good reason for this.  There has to be."
> 
> ...


“Alpha Watches over me and I feel just fine”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Saxon was shaking.  Jackson seemed... far less fazed than he should have been.
> 
> "Saxon... these are the builders of reality.  There is a very good reason for this.  There has to be."
> 
> ...


Yes, everything is going to take some getting used to.
Wait. What robot aardvark?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, everything is going to take some getting used to.
> Wait. What robot aardvark?


Jackson pointed at Tyrim.

Tyrim, the robot aardvark Firuthi was upgrading back at the bunker, had followed them on to the ship and was shadowing the crew.

"That one."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jackson pointed at Tyrim.
> 
> Tyrim, the robot aardvark Firuthi was upgrading back at the bunker, had followed them on to the ship and was shadowing the crew.
> 
> "That one."


Oh hes harmless, we just put some programs in him we found in a creepy semi abandoned bunker that was owned by the guy who almost destroyed Thulcan.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh hes harmless, we just put some programs in him we found in a creepy semi abandoned bunker that was owned by the guy who almost destroyed Thulcan.


"....only someone like you could consider that harmless."

Tyrim looked at Jackson and Ahrakas.

"We also had the guy's final creation, Jormungandr, doing the installation.  He would have caught any issues with me."

"But why shadow the crew?  You planning on handling a ship of your own someday?"

"A carrier.  Speaking of which, Ahrakas, what is your experience with carriers?  With big ships meant to launch smaller ships?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....only someone like you could consider that harmless."
> 
> Tyrim looked at Jackson and Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


I was onboard a carrier during our brief war to subjugate the Shogun Empire. The commander of that ship was an Admiral Zheng He, I can try to see if I can track him down for you if you want.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I was onboard a carrier during our brief war to subjugate the Shogun Empire. The commander of that ship was an Admiral Zheng He, I can try to see if I can track him down for you if you want.


"It depends on how comfortable he feels about tutoring me.  I probably should learn core systems first."

-------------

Meanwhile, Pavlin reached his mind to address Universe.

_"Floor bolts again?  I think you had this habit back when you had no control over any of your powers.  Are you sure you're okay?"_

Pavlin paused.

_"Also, which bullet?  I recall you eating several in that reality, including one bullet that would have equated to .700 Nitro Express and another that would have equated to 30 mm, had we used this reality's measurements."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It depends on how comfortable he feels about tutoring me.  I probably should learn core systems first."
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


*I sighed* _“I’m nervous I guess you do remember I’m talking about the one time the guy shot me in the face and I just chewed and  swallowed the guy’s bullet he looked like he saw the devil. It was the .700 Nitro express bullet I think”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed* _“I’m nervous I guess you do remember I’m talking about the one time the guy shot me in the face and I just chewed and  swallowed the guy’s bullet he looked like he saw the devil. It was the .700 Nitro express bullet I think”_


_"That seems a lot more likely.  And it didn't even leave a scar.  Universe... I'm pretty sure that guy never recovered from the shock.  That should give an idea of what our more casual displays of power are like..."

"He gets points for the sheer audacity of trying, that's for sure."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"That seems a lot more likely.  And it didn't even leave a scar.  Universe... I'm pretty sure that guy never recovered from the shock.  That should give an idea of what our more casual displays of power are like..."
> 
> "He gets points for the sheer audacity of trying, that's for sure."_


_“That’s true I wasn’t even phased by the bullet It was delicious through”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

*I was nervously chewing on another stray bolt*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“That’s true I wasn’t even phased by the bullet It was delicious through”_





Universe said:


> *I was nervously chewing on another stray bolt*


_"I strangely have memories of people trying bullets and the like on me.  Many times.  I wonder if anyone will ever get it.  Maybe when we're unbound they'll finally understand."_

----------------------------

Ahrakas felt Cooper's presence in his mind.

_"What are the bolts made of on this ship and how replaceable are they?  Universe has taken to chewing on stray ones again."_


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I strangely have memories of people trying bullets and the like on me.  Many times.  I wonder if anyone will ever get it.  Maybe when we're unbound they'll finally understand."_
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


*I was nervous about my new powers*


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

“I’m really nervous about my new reality dragon powers what will I be able to do?”


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Cosmos:_”each reality dragon’s power is unique to that dragon’s personality so who are you as a dragon?”_


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

*I then started chewing on the bolt faster*


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

“Sorry I’m not sure who I am I’ve been trying to figure that out sounds like something out of Kung fu Panda.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Tyrim looked over some of the ship readouts while the crew were at their stations.  He noticed something on the sensors.

"It.... looks like we're already getting close to our destination.  Did some strange distortion happen in the ship's engines?"

"Maybe with so many cosmic beings on board, the ship's engine is freaking out."

"How can you be this nonchalant, Jackson?"

"Saxon, it's dawned on me this is part and parcel of working with the Architects and the High Imperator."

"There... ARE a few strange readings I'm noticing.  Maybe the crew should inspect the engines or sensors before we actually approach, make sure this is actually the place where we need to be."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tyrim looked over some of the ship readouts while the crew were at their stations.  He noticed something on the sensors.
> 
> "It.... looks like we're already getting close to our destination.  Did some strange distortion happen in the ship's engines?"
> 
> ...


_I went to check out the ships sensors. _
The good news is that we are in the right system, the bad news is that we are on the very edge of the system, Fomalhaut must have some sort of interdictor tech that prevents ftl travel.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I went to check out the ships sensors. _
> The good news is that we are in the right system, the bad news is that we are on the very edge of the system, Fomalhaut must have some sort of interdictor tech that prevents ftl travel.


"Riiiiight...  Fomalhaut and Fumalsamakah are both in the Pisces region."

"Fomalhaut is anchored across multiple realities, Ahrakas.  The interdictor tech is probably a safety measure.  Unfortunate that it's interfering with Fumalsamakah's travel though...."

"I'm not seeing a lot of choice.  We're going to have to bring up a galactic map and do this the old-fashioned way.  We're not ready for Fomalhaut yet, we're trying to get to Fumalsamakah."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Riiiiight...  Fomalhaut and Fumalsamakah are both in the Pisces region."
> 
> "Fomalhaut is anchored across multiple realities, Ahrakas.  The interdictor tech is probably a safety measure.  Unfortunate that it's interfering with Fumalsamakah's travel though...."
> 
> "I'm not seeing a lot of choice.  We're going to have to bring up a galactic map and do this the old-fashioned way.  We're not ready for Fomalhaut yet, we're trying to get to Fumalsamakah."


Now I understand why scientists on Earth give stars number designations. Its easy to get these planets names mixed up. Should I send out a signal for help from the local authorities?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Now I understand why scientists on Earth give stars number designations. Its easy to get these planets names mixed up. Should I send out a signal for help from the local authorities?


"That's possible?"

"It's actually common practice in galactic travel, Tyrim.  Most ships will have a way to send a distress signal.  The ones that don't are usually off the radar as is."

"I say do it, then.  Or show me how.  Or both."


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's possible?"
> 
> "It's actually common practice in galactic travel, Tyrim.  Most ships will have a way to send a distress signal.  The ones that don't are usually off the radar as is."
> 
> "I say do it, then.  Or show me how.  Or both."


*I sighed* “this is why I prefer wormholes”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's possible?"
> 
> "It's actually common practice in galactic travel, Tyrim.  Most ships will have a way to send a distress signal.  The ones that don't are usually off the radar as is."
> 
> "I say do it, then.  Or show me how.  Or both."


Alright Tyrim, your going to go to the main bridge of the ship. _Ahrakas led him to the vessels small bridge and pointed to a panel. _This button will send out a distress signal, only use it during an absolute emergency when in deep space.


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Alright Tyrim, your going to go to the main bridge of the ship. _Ahrakas led him to the vessels small bridge and pointed to a panel. _This button will send out a distress signal, only use it during an absolute emergency when in deep space.


*I sensed that the authorities wouldn’t like me*


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

“Um question what if the authorities are prejudiced against all dragons?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sensed that the authorities wouldn’t like me*





Universe said:


> “Um question what if the authorities are prejudiced against all dragons?”


"Well, then that's my and Cooper's problem, now isn't it?  We outrank them."

"We'll negotiate if the authorities have a problem with dragons."



Baron Tredegar said:


> Alright Tyrim, your going to go to the main bridge of the ship. _Ahrakas led him to the vessels small bridge and pointed to a panel. _This button will send out a distress signal, only use it during an absolute emergency when in deep space.


"Only emergencies.  Got it."

Tyrim hit the button as instructed.


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, then that's my and Cooper's problem, now isn't it?  We outrank them."
> 
> "We'll negotiate if the authorities have a problem with dragons."
> 
> ...


*I gulped not liking where I had gotten myself*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, then that's my and Cooper's problem, now isn't it?  We outrank them."
> 
> "We'll negotiate if the authorities have a problem with dragons."
> 
> ...


In a minute the authorities will arrive and help us with directions. If they decide to harass Universe they will have to go through me.


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> In a minute the authorities will arrive and help us with directions. If they decide to harass Universe they will have to go through me.


*I then started to fall over my legs no longer supporting my weight*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then started to fall over my legs no longer supporting my weight*


Firuthi went over to Universe and moved to catch him and set him down easily.

He marveled at just how much celestial dragon thoughts could influence their ability - or inability.



Baron Tredegar said:


> In a minute the authorities will arrive and help us with directions. If they decide to harass Universe they will have to go through me.


"Got it.  We'll just sit tight until then.  How often have you had to use this in your time?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi went over to Universe and moved to catch him and set him down easily.
> 
> He marveled at just how much celestial dragon thoughts could influence their ability - or inability.
> 
> ...


“S-sorry authorities make me nervous”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi went over to Universe and moved to catch him and set him down easily.
> 
> He marveled at just how much celestial dragon thoughts could influence their ability - or inability.
> 
> ...


Ive had to use it several times over the years. Its always awkward when you get picked up by peoples who arent aware of the Imperium or the Architects.


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

*I was shaking badly*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive had to use it several times over the years. Its always awkward when you get picked up by peoples who arent aware of the Imperium or the Architects.


"....okay, on the one hand, it still worries me that people aren't aware of either group.  Then again... I've heard of the people you manage."

"Pavlin, before the dance hall incident, Raine, Mambi, Ahrakas, and I were having something of a discussion about that, with Universe chipping in once in a while.  Let's not stir that pot again please."

"I.... think I see a blip on the sensors.  Is that them?  They certainly work fast if that's the case."

"I'd hope so.  Fomalhaut isn't exactly backwater."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay, on the one hand, it still worries me that people aren't aware of either group.  Then again... I've heard of the people you manage."
> 
> "Pavlin, before the dance hall incident, Raine, Mambi, Ahrakas, and I were having something of a discussion about that, with Universe chipping in once in a while.  Let's not stir that pot again please."
> 
> ...


Yes I do believe its them. Hopefully we can get directions from them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes I do believe its them. Hopefully we can get directions from them.


"If I remember my galactic etiquette... you're going to want to make sure you hail them first before you explain the situation."

"Hail them like...."

"There's a designated frequency you open up and... do we know the name of the other vessel?  The way I'm used to them, you say the other ship's name twice, then report your own ship."

"Like, if this ship were called..."

Jackson looked around at the decor of the ship.

"...if this ship were called the Ushabti and the other was called the Hipparcos, you'd say something like, 'Hipparcos, Hipparcos, this is the Ushabti requesting assistance, over.'"

"So do we know the other ship's name?  Or is there a protocol you have that doesn't require it, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If I remember my galactic etiquette... you're going to want to make sure you hail them first before you explain the situation."
> 
> "Hail them like...."
> 
> ...


Well thats about right but Im the High Imperator so things are a bit different.
_With that he began hailing the ships._


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

*I was shaking*


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay, on the one hand, it still worries me that people aren't aware of either group.  Then again... I've heard of the people you manage."
> 
> "Pavlin, before the dance hall incident, Raine, Mambi, Ahrakas, and I were having something of a discussion about that, with Universe chipping in once in a while.  Let's not stir that pot again please."
> 
> ...


“I’m scared”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was shaking*





Universe said:


> “I’m scared”


"Easy there..."

Firuthi attempted to resonate with a calming feeling, like he had done before.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well thats about right but Im the High Imperator so things are a bit different.
> _With that he began hailing the ships._


Ahrakas got a response fairly quickly.  It spoke in an odd voice like someone was trying to speak while gurgling.

Voice: "This is the Escort-class frigate Aforplasm. There's a designated star path if you're going to the Fomalhaut Resort. Please explain why you're off that path."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas got a response fairly quickly.  It spoke in an odd voice like someone was trying to speak while gurgling.
> 
> Voice: "This is the Escort-class frigate Aforplasm. There's a designated star path if you're going to the Fomalhaut Resort. Please explain why you're off that path."


Greetings this is High Imperator Ahrakas en route to Fumalsamakh. We appear to have strayed off course, would you be kind enough to show us the right direction?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Greetings this is High Imperator Ahrakas en route to Fumalsamakh. We appear to have strayed off course, would you be kind enough to show us the right direction?


Voice: "Oh.  Just off course.  My apologies High Imperator, Fomalhaut's meant to be the ultimate luxury and we get a lot of galactic litterers and smugglers who try to do things off the path that ruin the guests' experience.  The mixup with Fumalsamakah is actually kind of common."

There was a pause.  Ahrakas thought he could hear some side chatter.

Voice: "....yes, I can sense the two kids on board, I don't know why he brought those two particular- ....ahem.  You're going to want to back up one astronomical unit, turn your ship about... 72 degrees, and make a hyperdrive jump to a star called Alrescha.  That angle should just be enough to dodge the interdictor field we use around Fomalhaut.  From Alrescha, you should have a clear shot to Fumalsamakah."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Voice: "Oh.  Just off course.  My apologies High Imperator, Fomalhaut's meant to be the ultimate luxury and we get a lot of galactic litterers and smugglers who try to do things off the path that ruin the guests' experience.  The mixup with Fumalsamakah is actually kind of common."
> 
> There was a pause.  Ahrakas thought he could hear some side chatter.
> 
> Voice: "....yes, I can sense the two kids on board, I don't know why he brought those two particular- ....ahem.  You're going to want to back up one astronomical unit, turn your ship about... 72 degrees, and make a hyperdrive jump to a star called Alrescha.  That angle should just be enough to dodge the interdictor field we use around Fomalhaut.  From Alrescha, you should have a clear shot to Fumalsamakah."


Thank you for your assistance. I will be sure your superiors reward you for this service.

Tyrim, can you plot the course?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thank you for your assistance. I will be sure your superiors reward you for this service.
> 
> Tyrim, can you plot the course?


"Let's see what I've learned from shadowing the crew...."

Tyrim did seem a bit slow and precise at first, plotting the course.

"Let's see... back this far.... angle this way..."

Tyrim hesitated, apparently processing the star locations in his mind.

"....okay, THAT's the one for Alrescha.  Then... Fumalsamakah.  Alright, I believe I've got the course.  Ahrakas, please check this before we engage FTL."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's see what I've learned from shadowing the crew...."
> 
> Tyrim did seem a bit slow and precise at first, plotting the course.
> 
> ...


It checks out good.
Engage.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It checks out good.
> Engage.


Tyrim engaged FTL.

Before they knew it, the ship was back on course proper.

"He's learning fast, I'll give him that."

"As expected.  He got quite a parts and programming upgrade.  Hard to say whether he's the best there is, but this learning phase is putting him up there for sure."

"So.... next step is going to be flying it into a starport, once the necessary jumps complete.  Are you ready to trust him with that given this is your personal ship, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tyrim engaged FTL.
> 
> Before they knew it, the ship was back on course proper.
> 
> ...


...yes... however if he damages it I will scrap him into something more useful.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> ...yes... however if he damages it I will scrap him into something more useful.


When the jumps finished, the ship was on course towards a planet that actually had quite a few biomes on it.

Strangely, there were a set of lights in space.  They were... flashing light posts?

"Odd.... we're getting a hailing frequency.  I'm going to put them on."

Voice: "Star cruiser, this is ground control.  Please follow between the light posts an-"

"Between the lights, got it."

Voice: "Odd.... I didn't know Ahrakas had a robot among his crew."

"Oh, he's just on the ship making sure I don't screw up."

Other Voice: "Please put Ahrakas on.  I'm curious why he's out here, I didn't take him for the tropical vacation type."

Tyrim signaled to Ahrakas.

Tyrim would be guiding the ship down to the planet's surface as the comms went to Ahrakas.


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When the jumps finished, the ship was on course towards a planet that actually had quite a few biomes on it.
> 
> Strangely, there were a set of lights in space.  They were... flashing light posts?
> 
> ...


*I was starving*


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

*I said I’m starving in Celestial*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was starving*


"Anyone else hear that growling?"


Universe said:


> *I said I’m starving in Celestial*


"If I know Dakuwanga, his first protocol when meeting someone is to make sure food was ready.  If this is that much of a vacation planet, there's going to be restaurants."

"Just... make sure we all get food."

"Yeah, Dakuwanga is not a fan of one being having all the food.  Given we have two celestials on board.... we're probably going to want a large buffet place.  Dad could pack away a lot of food originally, I dread to think of what he can do as an energy being."


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Anyone else hear that growling?"
> 
> "If I know Dakuwanga, his first protocol when meeting someone is to make sure food was ready.  If this is that much of a vacation planet, there's going to be restaurants."
> 
> ...


“Oh hahahahaha you’ll be surprised how much we celestial dragons eat we eat like sayians from Dragonball Z”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When the jumps finished, the ship was on course towards a planet that actually had quite a few biomes on it.
> 
> Strangely, there were a set of lights in space.  They were... flashing light posts?
> 
> ...


My purpose here is confidential. I desire to meet with Dakuwanga.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My purpose here is confidential. I desire to meet with Dakuwanga.


Voice: "Lucky for you, he's on planet, AND in the main tropical region rather than his little atoll.  We'll call him up, he'll tell us where you should meet him.  You'll still have to go through the usual body scan like everyone else though."

Other Voice: "Lord Dakuwanga made it clear even he's to be scanned any time he returns from another planet, so don't feel too bad it goes all the way up."

Voice: "I'm sure you've heard of the whole invasive species issue some other galaxies have..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Voice: "Lucky for you, he's on planet, AND in the main tropical region rather than his little atoll.  We'll call him up, he'll tell us where you should meet him.  You'll still have to go through the usual body scan like everyone else though."
> 
> Other Voice: "Lord Dakuwanga made it clear even he's to be scanned any time he returns from another planet, so don't feel too bad it goes all the way up."
> 
> Voice: "I'm sure you've heard of the whole invasive species issue some other galaxies have..."


Yeah, we got to make sure we dont start getting Genestealers in this galaxy. Them Tyrannids are a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

*I started to get angry*


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

“I HATE BODY SCANS”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah, we got to make sure we dont start getting Genestealers in this galaxy. Them Tyrannids are a nightmare to deal with.


Voice: "That, we do.  You're clear to land."

Tyrim guided the ship to land in the landing bay of a starport.


Universe said:


> *I started to get angry*





Universe said:


> “I HATE BODY SCANS”


"I'll personally smooth it over with security if they throw a fit about what you and Dad are like."


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Voice: "That, we do.  You're clear to land."
> 
> Tyrim guided the ship to land in the landing bay of a starport.
> 
> ...


*I sighed* “sorry I’m hangry”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Voice: "That, we do.  You're clear to land."
> 
> Tyrim guided the ship to land in the landing bay of a starport.
> 
> ...


Well Pavlin are you ready to meet one of your last remaining friends from your past incarnation that is hopefully not insane?


Universe said:


> *I sighed* “sorry I’m hangry”


I have some food in that cabinet over there if you need a quick bite before disembarking.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well Pavlin are you ready to meet one of your last remaining friends from your past incarnation that is hopefully not insane?
> 
> I have some food in that cabinet over there if you need a quick bite before disembarking.


"I'm ready.  Let's do this."

"You've got this, Pavlin.  Let's disembark."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm ready.  Let's do this."
> 
> "You've got this, Pavlin.  Let's disembark."


_Ahrakas opened the ships doors and disembarked from the ship._


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas opened the ships doors and disembarked from the ship._


*I swallowed the bolt and got off the ship*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas opened the ships doors and disembarked from the ship._





Universe said:


> *I swallowed the bolt and got off the ship*


The landing bay had many beings waiting.  Most of them were some variation of dinosaur.

Ahrakas, the otters, and the dragons were guided through a hallway to an airlock-style chamber.  There was a dilophosaurus behind the glass.

Dilophosaurus: "Alright, this should take no more than a few minutes...."

There was a green light that swept across everyone from multiple angles.  The whole process made Universe uncomfortable for sure, and Firuthi felt a little squeamish.  After a few minutes, the light stopped.

Dilophosaurus: "Strange... Hey Lorenzo, can you come here a minute?"

A triceratops entered the area where the dilophosaurus was.

Triceratops: "Yes... what is it Stanley?"

Dilophosaurus: "This energy reading... I've never seen it before, and three of them have it.  The dragon has it less than the otters."

Triceratops: "Let me check the guide...."

The triceratops checked a panel, scanning through several codes.

Triceratops: "Stanley... I had to look in the 'special treatment' section of the guide.  That's the energy signature of the Architects."

The dilophosaurus spit his coffee all over the glass of the outside of the booth in surprise.

Dilophosaurus: "WHAT?"

Triceratops: "And the readout says they have no parasites.  Wave them through."

The far door opened into the starport proper.


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The landing bay had many beings waiting.  Most of them were some variation of dinosaur.
> 
> Ahrakas, the otters, and the dragons were guided through a hallway to an airlock-style chamber.  There was a dilophosaurus behind the glass.
> 
> ...


“Ok that felt weird”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok that felt weird”


"I think that scanning technology might actually be from last reality."

"How do you figure?"

"I dunno, I just know I remember it was something Dakuwanga and I worked on together."

"Should we be concerned, given your attitu-"

"No.  Dakuwanga was nothing like that.  He's probably the one reason I wasn't worse."


----------



## Universe (Aug 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think that scanning technology might actually be from last reality."
> 
> "How do you figure?"
> 
> ...


*I glared at him and I was glowing with a green reality aura* “it actually felt like I was getting the energy sucked out of me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I glared at him and I was glowing with a green reality aura* “it actually felt like I was getting the energy sucked out of me”


Pavlin blinked for a second.

"It was the one flaw Dakuwanga and I could never figure out.  It worked perfectly fine for those who had a physical body.  When it came to energy beings... it had to shift the energy around to get an ideal scan."

"And because of your-"

"Please stop bringing it up, Dad.  We're in public.  I think that pterosaur is staring at us."

From behind everyone, the airlock doors opened again.  This time Tyrim and the two rabbits followed out.

"That scanner is rough..."

"It's definitely a thing, that's for sure."

"And that's done for everyone that steps on the planet?  Man, Dakuwanga seems a little..."

"He's not paranoid, Saxon.  This is a vacation spot.  He wants to keep it pristine."


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin blinked for a second.
> 
> "It was the one flaw Dakuwanga and I could never figure out.  It worked perfectly fine for those who had a physical body.  When it came to energy beings... it had to shift the energy around to get an ideal scan."
> 
> ...


*I sighed my aura getting brighter* “this doesn’t feel like any vacation I’ve ever had” *I said in Celestial*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin blinked for a second.
> 
> "It was the one flaw Dakuwanga and I could never figure out.  It worked perfectly fine for those who had a physical body.  When it came to energy beings... it had to shift the energy around to get an ideal scan."
> 
> ...


_I walked over to the scanner workers._
Would one of you be kind enough to lead us to where Dakuwanga is?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed my aura getting brighter* “this doesn’t feel like any vacation I’ve ever had” *I said in Celestial*


"Because Dakuwanga is a little paranoid about _keeping_ it a vacation spot, rather than the waste dump that often happens with alleged vacation spots."

--------------------------


Baron Tredegar said:


> _I walked over to the scanner workers._
> Would one of you be kind enough to lead us to where Dakuwanga is?


Dilophosaurus: "He has a very particular method for telling that to people he wants to meet, otherwise he'd get swarmed all the time. He's had problems with media people invading what little privacy he desires."

Ahrakas' communicator beeped.

Voice: "Ptero Burger, look for the building with the big toothy bird on it, third floor.  Respond to the guard's question with 'Knight of Swords'.  Warn your entourage that they cook with the Amrita method at that restaurant."

Ahrakas... may actually be familiar with the Amrita method of cooking.  It's meant to make exceptionally nutrient-dense food, so a 'small' meal could actually sustain someone for days.  Universe would have been familiar with a similar concept inherent to food from Planet Solaris.  Needless to say, it had some... particulars to it.

Dilophosaurus: "Oh wow.... I think that's the first time he's asked for a meeting there. That's... actually kind of a high-class place despite the sound of it."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Because Dakuwanga is a little paranoid about _keeping_ it a vacation spot, rather than the waste dump that often happens with alleged vacation spots."
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...


Well looks like we have our destination everybody. Now let us embrace the true tourist spirit by getting lost and wandering around like idiots for an hour before we find our destination!


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Because Dakuwanga is a little paranoid about _keeping_ it a vacation spot, rather than the waste dump that often happens with alleged vacation spots."
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...


*I still had my aura*


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

*I started to get some unwanted attention*


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

*I kept getting stuff shoved at me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well looks like we have our destination everybody. Now let us embrace the true tourist spirit by getting lost and wandering around like idiots for an hour before we find our destination!





Universe said:


> *I still had my aura*





Universe said:


> *I started to get some unwanted attention*


The entourage exited the starport.

Into a big city, mostly full of dino people going about their daily business.  Pretty much any non-dinosaur there was very obviously a tourist.  The city was... unusually clean.  How they pulled this off without an overbearing law enforcement presence, the entourage could only guess.

A lot of the residents stared with bafflement at the entourage as they went about their search.  It was unclear whether this was due to Ahrakas insisting on wearing robes in this weather or due to Universe maintaining that green aura of his.

Eventually, a tyrannosaur bumped into the entourage.  Ahrakas could feel a hand trying to grab for something on his person.  Universe could see it... and noted that they weren't in an alley.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The entourage exited the starport.
> 
> Into a big city, mostly full of dino people going about their daily business.  Pretty much any non-dinosaur there was very obviously a tourist.  The city was... unusually clean.  How they pulled this off without an overbearing law enforcement presence, the entourage could only guess.
> 
> ...


_With a quick motion I used dim mak on the tyrannosaur to paralyze him._
It is a very bad idea to attempt to pickpocket the High Imperator.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _With a quick motion I used dim mak on the tyrannosaur to paralyze him._
> It is a very bad idea to attempt to pickpocket the High Imperator.


"Damn."

"Ruthless."

Cooper turned to a bystander.

"Can you see this man off to a hospital?  He suddenly had an aneurysm."

The bystander actually dragged the tyrannosaur off.  Despite being a compsognathus, it was with little effort..

The entourage's wandering continued.  They eventually found themselves at a dining district.  There were... actually several different statues on the buildings of dinosaurs.  And two that weren't dinosaurs - a plesiosaur bearing chopsticks, and a pterosaur with a giant burger in its mouth.

"Well, they're certainly making it easy for us."




> *I kept getting stuff shoved at me*


A lot of it was exotic feathers and "authentic" lava rock - which Universe knew the latter was _not_ authentic.  The occasional carving as well, the most notable being that of an atoll with sharks swimming around it.

Odd choices, to some degree, to just push into a tourist's hands.


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Damn."
> 
> "Ruthless."
> 
> ...


*My eyes flashed with warning* “do people not know a deity when they see one?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My eyes flashed with warning* “do people not know a deity when they see one?”


"Given they haven't figured out the two of us yet either, no."

"The two of us are trying to go incognito.  He isn't."

"Okay, Universe, I'm just going to blatantly ask it.  Why do you feel the need to actively be seen as a deity in this situation?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Given they haven't figured out the two of us yet either, no."
> 
> "The two of us are trying to go incognito.  He isn't."
> 
> "Okay, Universe, I'm just going to blatantly ask it.  Why do you feel the need to actively be seen as a deity in this situation?"


“Sorry force of habit”


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Given they haven't figured out the two of us yet either, no."
> 
> "The two of us are trying to go incognito.  He isn't."
> 
> "Okay, Universe, I'm just going to blatantly ask it.  Why do you feel the need to actively be seen as a deity in this situation?"


“I’ve been a deity for 200,000,000 centuries old habits die hard”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve been a deity for 200,000,000 centuries old habits die hard”


"While I can't say for sure, I have a feeling it took us a trillion realities to catch on to the concept of mortality."

"Pretty sure it was more than that."

"We'll know for sure eventually.  Shall we head into that building?"

Pavlin was pointing at the building with the pterosaur statue on its roof.


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "While I can't say for sure, I have a feeling it took us a trillion realities to catch on to the concept of mortality."
> 
> "Pretty sure it was more than that."
> 
> ...


“I could eat”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "While I can't say for sure, I have a feeling it took us a trillion realities to catch on to the concept of mortality."
> 
> "Pretty sure it was more than that."
> 
> ...


Yes now that I am no longer being pickpocketed let us go eat and meet with Dakuwanga. I hope they have a good burger at this joint.


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

*I made my aura go away but I was wearing this ancient symbol of a circle with a dot in the center of it and a ring with an eye on it*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *
> 
> “I could eat”





Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes now that I am no longer being pickpocketed let us go eat and meet with Dakuwanga. I hope they have a good burger at this joint.





Universe said:


> *I made my aura go away*



Everyone headed into the building.

The main dining area was surprisingly full for this time of day.  So was the second floor.  Then again, this WAS a tourist place, so everything would be expected to be busier than usual.

The third floor was blocked off by a door.  Two burly dolphin guards stood outside it.

Dolphin: "Hold it. This floor is reserved for someone with action, purpose, and burnout. You got his card?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Everyone headed into the building.
> 
> The main dining area was surprisingly full for this time of day.  So was the second floor.  Then again, this WAS a tourist place, so everything would be expected to be busier than usual.
> 
> ...


*I looked offended I was wearing the sacred eye on my necklace*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Everyone headed into the building.
> 
> The main dining area was surprisingly full for this time of day.  So was the second floor.  Then again, this WAS a tourist place, so everything would be expected to be busier than usual.
> 
> ...


Knight of Swords.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked offended I was wearing the sacred eye on my necklace*





Baron Tredegar said:


> Knight of Swords.


Dolphin: "You may enter."

The two dolphins opened the door behind them and stepped aside.  The room behind them had something of a blue tinge to its walls.  Like either the open sky, or the vast ocean.

A large table stood in the center of it, with a hole in the center.  Ahrakas and Universe would have identified this as a lifting platform, a means to get food up here easily.  Opposite the table was a leopard shark in a suit, wearing some sort of apparatus around his neck.  Presumably to keep his gills damp?

He noticed the entourage.

?????????: "The High Imperator, I assume? And the trio whose energy caused Lorenzo and Stanley to freak out. And the rest of your entourage. Please, have a seat."


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dolphin: "You may enter."
> 
> The two dolphins opened the door behind them and stepped aside.  The room behind them had something of a blue tinge to its walls.  Like either the open sky, or the vast ocean.
> 
> ...


*I let my aura out*


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

“I am Universe Celestial celestial reality dragon hybrid that scanner is really uncomfortable”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dolphin: "You may enter."
> 
> The two dolphins opened the door behind them and stepped aside.  The room behind them had something of a blue tinge to its walls.  Like either the open sky, or the vast ocean.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas admired the room, he even thought he could hear some Bobby Darin music playing._
Yes I am the New High Imperator. I brought some of your old friends with me too.
_Ahrakas takes a seat and directs attention towards the otters._


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

*I sat down without a care in the world* “nice place you’ve got here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I let my aura out*





Universe said:


> “I am Universe Celestial celestial reality dragon hybrid that scanner is really uncomfortable”


Dakuwanga: "Sadly, the price you have to pay for a perfect paradise.  I swear my scales crawl every time I go through that thing... and Genestealers aren't usually the big problem, it's the smaller pests. We've had problems with non-sentient small ticks more times than we care to count."

He looked Universe up and down.

Dakuwanga: "Reality dragon hybrid, huh?  Issat why you came up as a partial of the Architects on the scan?"

"Something like that."



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas admired the room, he even thought he could hear some Bobby Darin music playing._
> Yes I am the New High Imperator. I brought some of your old friends with me too.
> _Ahrakas takes a seat and directs attention towards the otters._


Dakuwanga: "You brought dear Aten to me, eh?  And.... oh.  You had to bring the Dagda."

"That vase was an accident, Dakuwanga!"

Dakuwanga: "You know how much that thing cost?"

"Dakuwanga, I thought _you_ were the one telling _me_ to let go."

Dakuwanga: "I was. You were holding way more destructive grudges back in the day than I was just then. Say... Universe, Ahrakas, did he ever get those sorted out?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Sadly, the price you have to pay for a perfect paradise.  I swear my scales crawl every time I go through that thing... and Genestealers aren't usually the big problem, it's the smaller pests. We've had problems with non-sentient small ticks more times than we care to count."
> 
> He looked Universe up and down.
> 
> ...


Mostly, I presume you have heard the news about Lucifer. It seems you are the last of Atens old companions left.


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Sadly, the price you have to pay for a perfect paradise.  I swear my scales crawl every time I go through that thing... and Genestealers aren't usually the big problem, it's the smaller pests. We've had problems with non-sentient small ticks more times than we care to count."
> 
> He looked Universe up and down.
> 
> ...


“He got past the ones with the celestial dragons look I just learned that I was a celestial reality dragon hybrid it’s a lot to take in”


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

“My grandfather is a reality dragon god” *I showed the sacred eye*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Mostly, I presume you have heard the news about Lucifer. It seems you are the last of Atens old companions left.


Dakuwanga: "I heard Lucifer went to some party space in Andromeda, tried to arrest some kind of celestial god, and met his end at the claws and tentacles of a Jormungandr.  Like... how did anyone even manage to breed another one of THOSE?"

"You do not want to know."

"There was actually a sequel to that battle, Dakuwanga.  Lucifer had a secret inner circle, tried to make me the center of the Eternal Wheel.  I burnt most of them.  Imperium and Convergence were actively working together to put the rest of his crew down."

Dakuwanga: "Yikes.  Well, I'm glad you decided not to join them.  Your temperament back then... that would have been one disastrous Wheel."



Universe said:


> “He got past the ones with the celestial dragons look I just learned that I was a celestial reality dragon hybrid it’s a lot to take in”





Universe said:


> “My grandfather is a reality dragon god” *I showed the sacred eye*


Dakuwanga stared oddly at the Sacred Eye.

Dakuwanga: "Just... how much are these reality dragons like the Architects? The energy signature sure seemed similar...."


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "I heard Lucifer went to some party space in Andromeda, tried to arrest some kind of celestial god, and met his end at the claws and tentacles of a Jormungandr.  Like... how did anyone even manage to breed another one of THOSE?"
> 
> "You do not want to know."
> 
> ...


“I can call him here if you’d like.”


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

“My grandfather I mean”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can call him here if you’d like.”





Universe said:


> “My grandfather I mean”


Dakuwanga: "Maybe in a little bit, once I sort out business with Aten here.  So... I'm one of your last friends, huh Aten?"

"Yep.  And.... the three Architects that are missing... are missing because they've found their throneworlds."

Dakuwanga hit a button under the table.  The center console went down and brought up some burgers.  They looked small, but Universe knew the method of their cooking would sate a mortal for much longer than looks suggested.

Dakuwanga: "I can see where you're going with this.  And... you know, maybe I can keep you on the up and up so we don't repeat last reality."

"It's a bit more complicated than that, I'm afraid.  Dakuwanga... I should be open about this little bit.... whatever I did as Aten... there is some binding coming undone now because of it."

Dakuwanga: "Hmmmm... that is concerning.... Ahrakas, Universe, are the two of you familiar with this binding he means?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Maybe in a little bit, once I sort out business with Aten here.  So... I'm one of your last friends, huh Aten?"
> 
> "Yep.  And.... the three Architects that are missing... are missing because they've found their throneworlds."
> 
> ...


“I am a long time ago they were reality dragons that were bound by ancient magic that’s all I know” *I ate several burgers*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am a long time ago they were reality dragons that were bound by ancient magic that’s all I know” *I ate several burgers*


Dakuwanga stared.  Partly at Universe when he said that comment... partly at the fact he had several burgers right off, compared to the one burger each of the otters, Firuthi, Jackson, Saxon, and Tyrim had.

Dakuwanga: "We can go over the specifics of that later. Hey, uh... careful with the burgers. There's some foods in this place treated to make themselves much more filling. And.... actually, you know, there was a dragon kind of like you on this planet one time that managed to eat a dozen cheesesteaks treated the exact same way without breaking a sweat. Should I be concerned, especially if I'm going to host one of the Architects?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga stared.  Partly at Universe when he said that comment... partly at the fact he had several burgers right off, compared to the one burger each of the otters, Firuthi, Jackson, Saxon, and Tyrim had.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "We can go over the specifics of that later. Hey, uh... careful with the burgers. There's some foods in this place treated to make themselves much more filling. And.... actually, you know, there was a dragon kind of like you on this planet one time that managed to eat a dozen cheesesteaks treated the exact same way without breaking a sweat. Should I be concerned, especially if I'm going to host one of the Architects?"


“Hm oh I don’t know maybe because I’m half of both races I don’t know as much as I would like I’m only 2 realities old”


----------



## Universe (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hm oh I don’t know maybe because I’m half of both races I don’t know as much as I would like I’m only 2 realities old”


“Also I know” *I was still hungry*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Maybe in a little bit, once I sort out business with Aten here.  So... I'm one of your last friends, huh Aten?"
> 
> "Yep.  And.... the three Architects that are missing... are missing because they've found their throneworlds."
> 
> ...


Are you familiar with the Eldritch entities C'thugha and C'thulhu?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hm oh I don’t know maybe because I’m half of both races I don’t know as much as I would like I’m only 2 realities old”





Universe said:


> “Also I know” *I was still hungry*


Dakuwanga: "Ah.  A young'un."

Dakuwanga looked back to Pavlin and Ahrakas.



Baron Tredegar said:


> Are you familiar with the Eldritch entities C'thugha and C'thulhu?


Dakuwanga: "Cthulhu's very well-known! Pretty much every variation possible has been written about him... including some where he's considered the hero, of all things!  As for Cthugha... I remember a story about him being summoned to stop an avatar of Nyarlathotep... not sure how that turned out, it's been a while since I read the story."

Dakuwanga called up more burgers.  He then did a double take.

Dakuwanga: "Wait.... you're bringing this up now of all times... okay, which one of them did Aten turn out to be?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Ah.  A young'un."
> 
> Dakuwanga looked back to Pavlin and Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


Aten is C'thugha, the Dagda is C'thulhu. An untold number of eons ago a race of dragons trapped them in mortal bodies and imposed empathy and emotions on them. The methods they used to bind them are coming undone.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Aten is C'thugha, the Dagda is C'thulhu. An untold number of eons ago a race of dragons trapped them in mortal bodies and imposed empathy and emotions on them. The methods they used to bind them are coming undone.


Dakuwanga took a moment to process this whole scenario.

Dakuwanga: "Im... imPOSED emotions and empathy?"

"Yes.  And it eats at us so much it prevents us from doing our job properly."

"We're supposed to maintain reality... but doing it requires choices that are simply not possible by being bound by mortal feelings."

Dakuwanga blinked.

Dakuwanga: "Ahrakas... a lack of empathy, or even a lack of compassion or kindness, would not prevent the Architects from being the good guys. What exactly has this race of dragons been doing since the binding?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga took a moment to process this whole scenario.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "Im... imPOSED emotions and empathy?"
> 
> ...


It apparently took a trillion years for them to bind the Architects, during that time the Architects poisoned their ranks with cultists. We arent sure what has happened since then but we believe they began collapsing from the inside, we did encounter one recently so that means some of them are still active.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It apparently took a trillion years for them to bind the Architects, during that time the Architects poisoned their ranks with cultists. We arent sure what has happened since then but we believe they began collapsing from the inside, we did encounter one recently so that means some of them are still active.


"I'll.... add more to that.  The ones that are still active... are a group known as the Twelve Viles.  They... I do not know the full extent, but from what little I've been told so far they're reality-destroyers."

"How do you know this?"

"Aeternus and Frost have been telling me.  Aeternus in particular has a serious vendetta against them."

Dakuwanga had a burger between his teeth.  He hesitated with it, simply staring.

Dakuwanga: "Ahrakas... I will gladly let Aten establish his throne here, on one condition. I'd like to know as much as possible about these cults and the Twelve Viles. Send any info you find on them my way.  And these dragons need to fill us in on this.  Deal?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll.... add more to that.  The ones that are still active... are a group known as the Twelve Viles.  They... I do not know the full extent, but from what little I've been told so far they're reality-destroyers."
> 
> "How do you know this?"
> 
> ...


Deal.
_Ahrakas relaxes a bit and begins eating a burger._
So how did you and Aten meet each other back then? You dont seem like his usual company.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Deal.
> _Ahrakas relaxes a bit and begins eating a burger._
> So how did you and Aten meet each other back then? You dont seem like his usual company.


Dakuwanga: "I was working on some sort of scanner.  The goal was a perfect scanning device, able to locate any resource, anywhere, from extremely long distances.  I only got up to the short-range scan stage when Aten showed up, and he convinced me to try a version where I scanned people instead."

"You got some chances to go back to scanning for resources-"

Dakuwanga: "Turns out, scanning people became far more valuable.  I think the main reason I didn't fall into Aten's madness with him-"

"It was a medical breakthrough for you."

Dakuwanga: "Precisely.  I didn't just sell the tech for security purposes, I sold it for medical ones too.  As Aten became crueler I went more towards the medical field.  That's how I managed to weather his worst days.  I... Aten never talked to me after the rebellion.  We were just too busy picking up what pieces we could, in our own ways."

"Have you given any thought to trying for the resource scanner again?"

Dakuwanga: "After last time? I've given it a few thoughts, but I have a vacation paradise to run. Not just the tropics, but there's several different resorts on this planet. I have to keep an eye on them all. Ahrakas, we might have to talk about subordinate selection, might help free up some time for me to pursue that old dream."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

_Meanwhile, elsewhere in reality...._


A presence echoed.  It sought out one of its more prominent servants.

*"̸̤̐.̴̲̒.̷̜̼͙̃.̴̞̟̋.̵̗̮̅k̷̪̾í̷̦̬̮e̷̲̔̏̀l̷̨͕͝ͅ.̷̖͇͈͛͐͠.̵̡͍̟̚.̷̪̦̃͊ ̵̗̙̐ẕ̷̣̄̉.̴̲͐̚͠.̴̢̒̽̆.̴̟̮̀̌ͅ.̵͈̑̎̽͜.̸̣̅ȩ̸̟̹̇̏l̷̲̮̲̿̋.̴̟̮̟́̇.̴̪̦̥͆.̷̣͍́͜"̸̣̞̺̂̈́*

It focused more on where said servant was.  Where had that prominent Scorned One gone to?

*"̶̛͇̈͜͠Z̸̮͉̐̍̒a̴̢̞̗͐̓͝d̷̳͍̾̌ḳ̸̹̿͜i̷̬̐̍̅ë̴̩̺́͘l̷̖̣̈́͘ͅ.̸̦̟̯̽̔.̵̡̀͝.̸̺̟̟̔ ̶̛̪̗̱̂c̵̤̯̜̒͆ȉ̴̪ř̶͕͇̀ç̴̲̊̍̌ũ̴̯͔͗͛m̴̙̦̹̀͋s̵͈̉̔t̴̎̒͜ä̷͔́ṅ̸̖͖͐̅c̸̞͈̮̀̚͠e̵̻̭͋̈s̵͈̎͜ ̸̮͓̒̔̈͜ṙ̸̗͖e̵͙͗q̶͕͌͂ů̵͉́̀i̸̱̰͎̓̇͝r̸̡̰̯̓̏͘e̴͓̓̄͘ ̷̣̻̀̎͝m̷̹̹͐e̸̛̼̘̺͐.̷̜͇̞̉̕.̶̩̊͗.̴͇̰͐͜ ̵͕̍ẗ̷͈̟́͊̓o̵͈͌̐ ̵̖̟̩͑̏͝ả̴̬̿͠d̸̦͚̥̆̈́̎d̵̫̆́ŗ̸̇̕͝ẻ̷̟̝̍͠s̵̮̀̀͘ś̵̯͖͈͊̚ ̶͇͓̈͂̕ỵ̷͖̐͗͜o̶̜͎͍͐͆ú̶͈̖͓ ̸̗̎̇̓d̴̫͇̅i̶̖̭̅r̴̻̱̳͂̍ȩ̵͇̃c̸̛̺͂t̸̬͂͑ͅḽ̷͂ỹ̴̢̩̅̕.̷̤͛̃͌.̵͉͌́.̵̤̠̺̃̓.̶̦͙͝"̶̺̖͒̚*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, elsewhere in reality...._
> 
> 
> A presence echoed.  It sought out one of its more prominent servants.
> ...


_Suddenly Zadkiel appeared._
What is your bidding my Lord?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Suddenly Zadkiel appeared._
> What is your bidding my Lord?


The presence spoke.

*"̷̜̠͎͘.̵̲̭̠̏͆͝.̸̢̨̖̋̇͌.̴͈̃̒.̵͎̻̹͆͘I̵͕̎͋͜ ̵̛͙͎̞n̵͙̟͒̿e̴̫̰͐̚ę̸̻͓̒͘d̶̘̲̀̄̕ ̵̧̨̿̈́͌ț̸͑̀o̷̦͒͝ ̶̗̰̋͐g̵̪͖̤͝ȩ̵̳͖̈t̷̨̟͛͝ ̴̻̬͗ÿ̷̢̖́̍o̸̱̾͌̈́ů̵̠́ ̵̪͐̃c̸̡͙̜̏ą̷̊u̵̪͗̉g̴̨̢̡̛͒̈́h̶̬͇̰͑t̴̯͍̋̀̀͜ ̶͇͍̇̒̀ư̴̖͍̪̑͌p̸͕͑ ̴̤̬̈́̈́̽o̸̮̞̅̈͠n̸̗͗ ̶̘̦̜̾͝͝w̷̨̦͊͝ḩ̷̯͐a̵̭̘̒̓͑t̴̮͇̱̽'̵͉͍̏̈́s̸̩͒ ̵̦͗h̴̜̞̓̈́̄a̵̧͐p̸͚̗̀p̵̼̈́̃̚e̴̞̹̒n̴̨̮͉̒é̴̘́d̸̰̩͝.̸͚̇ͅ.̷̗̦̈ͅ.̴̩̩͋.̵̡̮̰͑ ̸̺̜̅̋͠.̴̠͇̋͌̋.̸̪̘̜̈́͌.̷̗̆.̵̧̻̙͂.̷̮͠ý̸̻̩ŏ̷͍́̏ụ̸̌́̋ŕ̷̭̓̕ ̶̨͖̱̐̓t̸̡̥̅́͑ą̵̣̞͌̃k̷̢̩͍̍͗͝ǐ̵͚̬̾n̵̡͇̬͝ğ̷͖͈͝ ̴̨̮͐͝ͅỨ̷͈͖͕n̴̞̊̓i̸̪͋̅v̷̠͒e̴̢̫̠͗͘r̷͍̝͗s̷̫͘͜ḙ̶͉͐ ̶̤̞͐t̸̥̂o̷̻̳̝͂̊̚ ̷̢̥͍̒̾̕t̴̛̩̐ḧ̶̟́͌ë̶̜̫́͠ͅ ̵̪͂͂T̴̝̾̃͜͝r̵̢̊ȋ̸̼̠̭̊͐á̸̢͓̫̃ḻ̴̹̭̓̕͠s̶̟̗̄̐̈,̸͎̑͂ ̸͔̼̲̐ţ̷͉̽ͅȟ̴͕̥̈́e̷͍̞͔͂ ̸̮͖̺̈́v̴̠̑̈́̅ḭ̶̹͒͑̀ş̴̗͍̽̋̒i̵̘̠͈͆̈o̷̲͑̇̿n̴̛̰͓͕̈͘ ̶̪̝̪̊͑̒Í̸̮̙͝ ̴͍͚̄͛̅ǵ̶͚ȧ̶͍ṿ̶͎̎e̶̡̪͝ ̶͍̻͆̄̕ḩ̶̪̈́̊i̴̗̍̈̇m̷̨̲̹͗̑̎.̷̤͗͑̇.̴̭͗.̶̺̀͋̋.̷̙̫̀̑̕ ̶̮̆͋i̸͙̅̾ţ̵͍̈͘͠ ̴̥̖͝s̵̝̗̄͗̃e̴̼̺͋́e̴͙͍͌m̴͎̈́̄̓š̷̮͍ ̴̙̫́Ạ̷̞͆n̶̰̂̇ń̷̫̀͠â̵̱̯̇t̷͓͙̄̓̏a̸̪̲̺͘r̴̺̭̞̾̈͝,̶͒̐ͅ ̵̧̱̠͂̆ō̴̺̥͕̓r̴̻̒̎́͜ ̷̞͖̥̈S̷͎̻̱̒͑͝a̴̪̋̑ú̶̫̞ř̵̠̉̏͜ô̸͉̞̚n̵̲̆͒́ ̴̛̞̗̒͑a̵͚͈͠͝ͅs̵̳̲̲̋̃͆ ̷̞̈ẖ̵̓e̶̪͜͝ ̶͕͈̆i̵̧̖̹̽̐s̸̹̙͐́̚ ̸̤̀p̷̙̅r̷͕̤͔̾̇o̵̹͚̍͛͑p̷̼͚̾͝e̵̛̦̺̝͝r̴̢̡̻̔̃̒l̶͍̋̕y̵̠̪̪͗ ̸͕̰̄͐͠c̴̜͔̜̀a̷̼̪͗̅l̸̝̜̗̐̿l̸̬̤̲̓̀̊e̵̙͒̓̚d̶̦̬̒.̵̲͚̫̅̍̐.̸̞̱̘̑͂.̴͍̝̏́̅ ̶͎̓̍͜͝ţ̵̈́͊̽r̴̡͇̟͑i̵̜̦̾̄e̸̘̓̄͜d̶̼̈̑ ̸̖̈́͑̈t̴͉͛͒̔ȏ̵͖͙̮́͝ ̷̭̤̳̎f̴̰̺͖̑ő̴͙͆r̶̼̳̃̐͆ç̸̞͙̋ĕ̸̦͓͜ ̴̬̹̌o̴̡̪̳͛̔n̴̢̳̓͜e̸̺̰͖͛̓̀ ̷̪͈̟̋o̸̜͕̅͗f̸̢͓̈͑͘ ̸̖͍̒͛t̵̢̝̭̚͠h̷͖̟̹̔è̵̪̞͜ ̵͎͌Ọ̵̩͐̽ͅl̸͎̼̱̀̓d̶̳̼̒̑ ̶̢͎̍ͅO̷̝͚̲͠n̶̮̝͇͋è̵̬̱͓̾̀s̷̩̎ ̶̱̈́̆i̶͙̯̖̒̓̌n̷̨̤̓̑t̴̛̖͆͒o̶̠̹͌͛ ̷̥́̚m̵̯̪̾y̴̠̹̞͐͊ ̸̻̞͑̓͋p̵̹͎̜̈́͛̚l̸̤̳̟̍̓a̴̹͉̋̔́c̶̝̣̣̊͌ȅ̶̻̫͒.̶̫̼͉͒̍̔.̴̪̼̩̓̉̒.̶̬̗͠ ̴̳̥̇Ḧ̷͈̾͜ă̷̲͇̌s̷͉̟̣͒̃̑t̸̡̎̈́͝u̴̲͙͊r̸̹͊ ̴̺͔̒͝a̷̧͔̙̎ņ̷͔̬́̊̓d̸͇̼͊̿͌ ̷̟͗̉M̷̡̬͚͆̽̍o̴̠͇̽͜ŕ̵͙̘́̒g̸͉͐̿͝o̴̡͑t̸̡̛̤̊͝h̷̛̜͙͙ ̷̮̔̀̓s̸̨̟̯̾u̶̺͈͕̐ȓ̶͓̃v̴̧̽̃i̴̱͎̋̊̏v̷̦̅̊e̵̺̾́d̸̞̙̞͒̊,̵̖̗͕͋ ̴̬̞̓̋̈́ͅb̸̜̘̕ǔ̵̠̕̕t̸̜̍ ̷͍̋́̋t̵̥̥͚͗̕h̸̼̭̀͒ẹ̵̢͍̏̽̈ ̴̧̺͒̿̀r̷̻̆e̴̯͒͌s̵̲͎̋̎ṭ̷̓͘͝ ̸̮̖̮̇̄͠o̴̞͑͊̿͜f̸̹̄ ̶̡̪̐ť̵̠̉ḧ̷̢̧̛̭̇â̶͎ţ̸̏̄̅ ̴̖͌͂c̸̝̅͝ì̸̛͓̫̟̀r̸̘̋͑c̴͐ͅl̶̙͐͗e̸̗̎́͝ ̴̤͍̚a̵͉̙͠r̷͓͊͜e̴̖̕ ̶̛̤̿d̶̢̓͘è̷̺̜̈́̐ą̴̻͕͘͝ḏ̷̢͉̄͒ ̵̹̺͎̏̀͝ō̴͖r̶̰͐̚ ̷̧̣̄̿ć̷̥̪̄à̴̪̫̗͑́p̷̙͇̼̆͌̓t̵̫͍̔̑̏͜u̴͖͇̒r̵͙̤͆͝ͅę̶̭̳͋̚ḍ̴̢̌.̷̱̽.̸̛̰̦̜̎͒.̷̫͍̪̆́̒.̸͍̌̀"̶̩͍̠͒*

There was a pause, practically daring Zadkiel to speak.

*"̴̥̺̜̋̍.̵̢̯͎̔.̸̩̾̊.̷̥͓́̄͜t̶͎̗̾ḩ̶̩̈́̕ê̶̢̈́ ̵̱̞̑͆Ö̷̮͈̲́l̴̠̠̣͝d̸͚͎̞̒̑͝ ̶̳̠͌͘͝Ȏ̶̖͑̊n̷̠̜̿e̷̝͑s̶̢͕̻͊̀̐.̷̱͠.̶̻̩̊͒͆.̷̛̲̗̒͆ ̸͚̔͜t̷̞͎̽́h̷͓̪͊ȅ̸̝̦̬͌͠y̵͉͉͎̐͆̀ ̴͓̗̓͌̕w̵̦̓̏ȋ̷̭̱̋l̷̥͊l̶̨̤̒ ̴̳̜̻̉͝͝b̵̞͒̌͐ẽ̶̘͊ ̵̩̙̓͑u̷̱̩͊̉n̶̤̞̆̑b̸͕̍ͅö̵̡̜̤́͋ṵ̵̫̄̓̒n̴͓͙͑̂͘ď̶̮͓̄ ̴͔͎͂s̸̡͚̽̎́ǫ̴͉̇͠o̸̮̒̍n̸̰͖͊́.̴̨̼̖͋.̸̨͆͋.̵̨͍̈́͜.̷͈͂͑ ̶̟̲̼͆͋͝ḑ̵̛̺͎̀̆o̸͓̥̟̅̍ ̶̫̰͂̿͊ͅn̷͙̣͔̒͠ö̸̼̗͓́̀͠t̷̨͓̓ ̸͎̽d̴͇͍́̇̈́e̸̯͍͠s̵̢̗̱̅p̸̅̓͜͝ͅą̵̕i̴̞̥̒r̴͉̽.̸̯̩̗́̆.̴̘͓́̎.̸͔͖̑̏͘.̴̛͎͊ ̵̛͎̑͒I̵͈̪̐͊ ̵̥̒d̵̜̽͒̔e̴̫̺͊̔s̶̡̔̈́i̴̬͊͗̉r̶̝͍͍̊e̴̡͚̱͆ď̸̙̈́̃ ̶̡̢̼͂t̶̢͉̥̉̓h̶̞̗̃͝i̴̧̝͊̔s̵͙͛ ̴͚̥͎̀̈́o̴͙̥̰̾̀u̶̝̾t̶͉͙̪̏c̴̝͖̆̒͌o̷͓͂͋̓m̷̙͚͗̕͜e̷͉̭̩̿́͝.̴͉̊.̴̼͋͌.̸̟̮͘.̷̨̳͚̀̋ ̸̜̰͍̓o̸̢̝̭̔͝t̴̺̯̀͛͆h̴͓͐́̐e̷͍̐͠r̶̭̐̈́s̷̻͌ ̴̥̾h̷̳͖̗͑a̷̻͛͌̓v̴̲͈̌͛̂e̶̥͑̾͂ͅ ̵͓̓̂ͅḅ̸̢̮͗ē̴͙̯͙̋͝e̷̬͚̦̅̂̌n̴̪͔͒̐͝ ̵͍̗̖̿u̷̝̞̳͝ş̷̻̺̌͆ǐ̷̜n̷̬̹͒͊̅g̴͓̋ ̵̻̃́m̷̹͈̝̌͌͛o̴͇̔̋r̸̢̐͜ṯ̵̀a̶̗̾̋͆ļ̷̼̥͊̈́̅ ̴̪͕̱̿v̵̞͕̀̈͠á̶̹́l̶̛̹̆u̵̡͛̐̓ẽ̸̼͈̠͘͝s̵̯̓̏.̶͓́.̵̡̣̑͌̕.̷͓̋̊͠ ̴̟͖̺͛͗̓ẗ̴͎̹͖́̎o̵̭̽́̎ ̴̯͕͍͐d̷̺̆ẽ̷̱̈͐ḉ̴̳͚e̸͉͈̕i̸̗̤̍͘͜ṽ̴̙̯͆͂ę̷̌ ̵͖̞̯̈́͠ă̷̜͕̌n̵̞̮̦͒̓ḑ̶̄̇͜ ̸̱́c̵͓͎͆͊̂o̷̡̳͈͗n̵͒̋͐͜t̴̩̊̉̂r̶̡͔͔͆̌͠ǒ̸̠̈́̚l̶̥̭͋̀ ̸̣̼͈̑̓͋ṫ̵͕h̵̹͗e̶̳̰̔̈ ̸̢̪̿O̷̗͒̓l̸̩̺͆ď̴̻̘̊͑ ̷̼̹̕O̸͍̻̝͋n̶̗̤͌ë̶͎͍́̕s̸͔̈́̈́.̴̯̤̃̾̽.̴̲͑.̵͎̟͍̌̓̕.̶͍̪͌̌ ̷̤̟̯͋͂͒t̴͚͓̋h̸̨̒̏ë̴̦́͝ÿ̵̛̳́͝ ̵̢̨̅͝m̸̼̘͖̈́͑̋ṳ̷́ș̴̟͍͋̓̉t̸̡̺͂̿̅ ̴̼̠͒b̶̛̫̝͐e̴̹͚͓̓͊ ̶̜̈́ú̸͖n̵̨̛b̷̹̅̏͜o̶͙͛ủ̵̼͝ñ̵͍͇̔ď̴̢̤͕͛̋ ̸̦͎̤̌̊͝f̴̬̯̳̓͂̚r̴͍̈́͆̚ö̶̢m̶̲̹͑͛͋ ̵̦̅̊t̷̪̘̩́̑h̶̗͊̓e̴̅͜ḿ̵̩̝͜ ̵͙̦͂̉f̵̫̮̹̈́͑o̶̢̮̊́̚r̸̡̽ ̷̍̓̏͜m̴̫͈͈̾y̶̨̛̬̫̒ ̴̭͉͒o̶̜͑̑͘w̸̙̘̋̒n̸͉̮̓̆ ̶̜̯͑̀͒ś̵̜͍̹̈á̶̭̜f̴͍͇̯̆̍̉e̵̫͆͜͝t̶̤̯͙̾͒͛y̵̲̯̥͌̎͠.̵̨͈̮̾.̸̫̯̏̕̚.̸͔̻͆͋̕.̴̤͊̾̍ ̴̨̛͓͒̊d̵͕̗͂̈́̄ǫ̵̛̫̣͂ ̵̡̙̥̾t̶̼̓̔͝ḥ̶̺̆͂ï̴̜s̸̞̣̘͂̈́.̸̻̲̐́̚.̴̻̰̺͠.̴̧͔̺͌ ̸̨̗̗̈a̷͇̓̀ǹ̸̼͍d̶̦̱̲̏̈́́ ̴̥̼̐̃͗Ĭ̸̤̞ ̶̱̓̏̈́w̴̡̥̪͑̕͝i̴̞̓̓̔l̵̟̈́ĺ̸̫̯͑ ̴̨̇ȩ̵̫̗̽̊́ǹ̷̰͕͖̓͠s̸͇̏͐u̷̹̍r̸̡̪̾e̶̥̟͘ͅ ̶̳̀t̴͎̭̾͛͘h̷̲̟͈̉͊ẹ̶̩̽̅y̷̠̗̜̆͂ ̵͉̠̓̋̄ď̷͐͜o̶̩̿̈̿n̴̥͎̦͑͑'̷̡͈̀̒͠t̵̯̲̾ ̶̬͑͒g̵̣͐̆͒o̵̧͚̹͛̓ ̴̜̞̩̆á̴͕̻̝̀̿f̴͇͓̅̉ẗ̷͓̽͝è̸̙̻͙̂r̴͓͉̫̓̎̄ ̷̳̼̳̽̉y̸̺̑͐o̴̢͙̦͑͋͑ű̷̹̑̕ ̷̠͒͜a̶̗̘̫̔͑͘n̶͖̣̗͗̑d̸̫̘͓̕ ̴̹̟́y̶̫͊͝ȍ̸͍ú̵̠̥̺̇̎ṛ̸̯̓ ̸̫̟̈́͠k̷̳̑į̷̢͑͗͠n̸̫̑̋.̵̘̍̇.̷̧͈̓.̵̻̇ ̵̛̦͓͗̚f̵̮̻̀ȏ̷̢̨̯̅r̷̝̻͈̈́ ̶̛̯̩͍̆̂w̶̗̞͔̐h̴̖͕̉ạ̷̩͓̈́̾ţ̷͜͝͝ ̴̼̿̂̕h̵͕͙̥͗a̵̯̒͗͘p̸̛̤̱̔̓p̶̧̙͚̅̚͝ḛ̶̲̬͌͝͠n̵͙̪̖̏̎e̶̦̗͂̀d̸̢͈̼̃ ̴͉̎̏̏b̸͉̯̊̀ë̵͚̣̄͘f̸̮̻͛̓͌o̴̫͕͠r̸͖̓͐͝e̵͎͍̋.̸̠̿̆.̸̩̒.̷̢̡̻̑"̷̱͇͛͒̒*

Another pause.

*"̴̤͆͂.̷̮͋.̶̧͈̅.̶̩̎ͅt̴͍̑͗ḧ̵̘e̶̹̅̂̋ ̶̡̠̗̈͆Ḩ̵̺̚i̷͚̇̐ĝ̶̨̮́͜h̶̳́ ̷̡̯̠͌͑̑I̵̪̅̕m̴̞͐p̴̡̹͈͑e̷̟̼͋͝͠ř̸̹̔̐ͅa̸̛̳͕̞͛̅ţ̷̀̽͋ö̷̩̳́r̴̈́̈́̈ͅ.̴̨̯̫̓̓͝.̷͕̂.̴͎̏̀ ̶̧̕h̶̯̰̓͘ȇ̵̢̻͗ ̸̙̲͖̄̐͝i̶͕̺̮̊ş̷̮͖͑̎ ̵͉̂ȧ̶͚͕̯d̶̠͓̼͐̇̎d̴̮͚̺̔͛͆r̶̺͂͂ë̴͈̿̋s̸̭̩̍̉̐s̵͖̣̑̿i̶͖̗̯͋̀͠n̷̢̡̛̠̚͝g̸̨̭͉̋̀ ̸͙͆̾͝ş̶̹͎̔o̵̗͌̀m̸̺͊́e̷͉̝̱͌ ̴̢́̈́ṕ̴̙̓a̶͔͊r̴̲̂t̴̤̖́̈̈́s̴͎̔͑̆.̷͖̋.̸̱͙̤́.̵̢͈̀ ̵̻̼̊͆ͅI̴̮̜̯͝ ̷̙̙̺̓r̸̞̬̂͝e̶͖̓͐q̶͝ͅủ̶̹̾̅i̶̘͠͝r̸̠̦̣͛̔̕ĕ̴̡͒ ̴̜͇̾y̴̧͉̘͝ö̴̭́̍u̴̗͘ ̸̥̥͒͜t̷̮̮̉̅̀ò̵̪ ̸̱̮̳͋̃̕a̵͚͊̋͝d̴͈͂ḍ̵͛̽̾r̶̠͎̜͂̔̄ë̷̫̜̳́͐̑s̶̺̃s̴̪̰̬̎ ̷̖̊ǫ̷̡̜̃̄͝ť̶̮̠̪h̸̦̋e̸̪̯̻̓r̶̼̜̟͐s̵̯̈̈́.̶͕̌̚.̴̘̄͐.̴̧̥͝.̸̭͘ ̵͙̯͋é̷̳̟á̴̲̙c̷͇̏̐h̷͓̑͛ ̴͈͌o̴̩̬̾͌̒ͅf̶͕͖̘̒ ̷̨͎͇͆t̶͍̾̅h̴̟͎̓͂͜é̶̠̟̹̈́͋ ̵̜̈́f̵̻̈į̸̹̮͗̓v̷̜̖͖̏̿̐e̵͔̻̕ ̸͇̑̏O̵͖̥̝̅̈́̒l̵͖̘͑̾͜͝d̶̲̈͝ ̶̡̜̓͂O̸̪̻̝̿͠n̴̖̟͇͊̍̈́ẽ̶̝̤̌͝ś̴͎̺̤̋͗ ̷̢̲̔h̶̨̼̔͆̋a̴̲͚̻̎d̴̥͖̗̓̑̀ ̴͍̬̬̊a̷͇̠̤͐́ ̶͇͗͐̉c̶̭̙̬͊u̶̢̹͂͋l̵̹̇͜t̵̡̄.̷̰̉.̸̳̮̝̾̔.̵̻̋̀ ̵̱͎̤̄̋ț̸̱̆̒ȟ̷̬̙̖͊ę̵̳̬͒̕ ̵̯̝̊͂ͅc̶͕͈͓̍͑̐u̷̟̹̙̒̆l̵̠̥͍̄ț̴̭̮͒͗͊s̸̯͙͠ ̷͗ͅǩ̴̢̠̞̉n̸̻̫͓͆̋̈ö̶̟̲́̾w̴͉̭̒͌ ̵̢͔̠͝ẅ̸̰͇́ḥ̵̬̉͆͜í̶̳͝c̷̯̻͝h̴͉̻͖̿͆ ̴̲̏s̵̢̾̓i̶̞̭̙̐g̴̱̦̭̕i̵̠̊̀͘ļ̵́͋͊ ̴͚̀̍͜b̴͔͊͊ő̸̡̩̈́̊ǔ̵̳ͅń̵͖͉̺̔̋d̸̼͊̌͂ ̶̰̻́̉͝ë̵̜̥́a̵̛̰̭͐̎ͅc̷̠̍̑h̶̛̞ ̶̧̣̿Ó̷̟̤̑͝l̵̝̂̏̎d̷̛̰̪̭ ̵̖̆͝ͅÖ̶̤́́n̶̩̥͗͝e̶̟̓.̵̡̍.̸̻̪̳̏.̶͚̉ ̸̛̻͙͎f̷̨̈̓̕i̴̳͌̃n̴̠̟̋̿͆d̶̬̀ ̵̩̆̀́t̶̩̤͝h̴̤͑͋e̸̲̽̓m̵̛̛͚.̶̭̭̈̈.̸̾̉ͅ.̶̜̈͆̊.̶̬͓͠ ̷̮̼͛f̵̨͐į̵͂͌̃n̶͖͆̃d̸̨̯͓̂ ̶̖̋ọ̸̿u̵͓͚͋̋̚t̷̯͖̆̀͗ ̶̯̻͍̅ť̴̹h̷̤͉̮̿̓͊e̷̘̮̜̓̉̆ ̴̲̅s̴̹̟̈̏̕î̸̫͘g̸͓̈́̕i̴̹̇͌̿l̸̗̥̾̽͘.̸̟̱̃̊.̴̘͙͔͑̆̕.̵̮̬͍́ ̷̠̀̂̒ͅm̷̦̲̺̏a̸̧͕̹̒̋̄k̴̺͐e̴͎̤̘̓͗́ ̸̲̠̦̊̚ș̸́͠ͅu̶̢̫̥͆͝r̸̲̰͒̾̕e̸̛̙͕̾̽͜ ̸̪̋ṯ̴̉̊h̴̖̘́e̴̻̜͛̍ ̸̹͍͕͆H̸̠̬̾̌́i̴͉̦̼̊̋̈́g̸̹̱̔h̵͚̃̍ ̴̾ͅỈ̴͍̌͘m̸̳͇͝p̷̙̳̏͂ͅë̶̳͕́r̵̡̩̂̀ä̷͋̾ͅt̴̜̣͔̂̓͑ò̶̢̜̕r̶̳̫͙̂̂͠ ̶̮̟̯͊̃͘l̵̯̒ê̶̻̻͖a̷̧̘̔̌r̸̟̐n̵̬̦̤͋̓͘s̴̛̟̮̼ ̸̦̻͒ͅè̷̗̰͝ă̸̩͝c̸͔͎̀h̶̜͎̽̒ ̸̥̾̍s̴̞̪̦̅̀i̸͇̋g̸̠̺̈́į̴̪͎̀͝ḻ̵͘ ̸̠͇͍̄͌́a̴̖̥͚͂̓n̸͓̈́̇͝d̶͔̟͖̂̄ ̵͓͕̤͋ẉ̷͚̓͝h̸͕͍͌͋̿o̵͍̺͝ ̷͉̎̿̎i̵̮̮̐̀ẗ̷̯̞͍́̊͝ ̸̛̲̋b̷̛̮̆͆ó̵̼̩ǘ̵͇͜ň̶̤̥̍d̷̡́̋̉.̸̰̋͑.̴̻̾̇̈́.̵̢̟͎̒̏̽ ̵̢͖̠͆̀ẗ̶̘̘̝́ḥ̵̪̝̓͌͠é̴̩̳͜n̵̘̬̈́ ̴͍͝b̷̨̢̽̋r̵̛͈̂ì̴̛̥n̶͉̑̒̓g̵̣̹̼̍́͝ ̴̹͆ĕ̴͚͋̋a̴̛̬̽͗c̸̦͂̓̔h̶̙̠̉̕͠ ̴̹̑ͅͅc̶̖̑u̵̮̰̥̽̄͑l̶̺͊̕t̸̢͎̖̅̍ ̴̖̰͂t̸̠͉̪͌o̷̒̀ͅ ̴͕̬̐͒t̵̘͛̓h̴͖͎̳̏e̷̩͋͐̓͜i̷̱̟̗͋̀͘ŕ̷͚̗̒͝ ̴̪͑̅m̴̼̖̪̃͆a̴͓͂̉͂s̷̩̈́̄́t̵̝̩́ê̸̘̫r̷̜͐̂'̴̜̭̖̿̒̚s̶͍̃͝ ̷̼͒̕p̶̪̟̑l̴̝̝͙̉̚a̷̜͑ͅc̵͚̽e̷̢͉͖̅̾͝.̸̩͔̕.̸̲̜̀͑.̵̩̫̔ͅ.̶̪͓͋"̶͇̳̚*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The presence spoke.
> 
> *"̷̜̠͎͘.̵̲̭̠̏͆͝.̸̢̨̖̋̇͌.̴͈̃̒.̵͎̻̹͆͘I̵͕̎͋͜ ̵̛͙͎̞n̵͙̟͒̿e̴̫̰͐̚ę̸̻͓̒͘d̶̘̲̀̄̕ ̵̧̨̿̈́͌ț̸͑̀o̷̦͒͝ ̶̗̰̋͐g̵̪͖̤͝ȩ̵̳͖̈t̷̨̟͛͝ ̴̻̬͗ÿ̷̢̖́̍o̸̱̾͌̈́ů̵̠́ ̵̪͐̃c̸̡͙̜̏ą̷̊u̵̪͗̉g̴̨̢̡̛͒̈́h̶̬͇̰͑t̴̯͍̋̀̀͜ ̶͇͍̇̒̀ư̴̖͍̪̑͌p̸͕͑ ̴̤̬̈́̈́̽o̸̮̞̅̈͠n̸̗͗ ̶̘̦̜̾͝͝w̷̨̦͊͝ḩ̷̯͐a̵̭̘̒̓͑t̴̮͇̱̽'̵͉͍̏̈́s̸̩͒ ̵̦͗h̴̜̞̓̈́̄a̵̧͐p̸͚̗̀p̵̼̈́̃̚e̴̞̹̒n̴̨̮͉̒é̴̘́d̸̰̩͝.̸͚̇ͅ.̷̗̦̈ͅ.̴̩̩͋.̵̡̮̰͑ ̸̺̜̅̋͠.̴̠͇̋͌̋.̸̪̘̜̈́͌.̷̗̆.̵̧̻̙͂.̷̮͠ý̸̻̩ŏ̷͍́̏ụ̸̌́̋ŕ̷̭̓̕ ̶̨͖̱̐̓t̸̡̥̅́͑ą̵̣̞͌̃k̷̢̩͍̍͗͝ǐ̵͚̬̾n̵̡͇̬͝ğ̷͖͈͝ ̴̨̮͐͝ͅỨ̷͈͖͕n̴̞̊̓i̸̪͋̅v̷̠͒e̴̢̫̠͗͘r̷͍̝͗s̷̫͘͜ḙ̶͉͐ ̶̤̞͐t̸̥̂o̷̻̳̝͂̊̚ ̷̢̥͍̒̾̕t̴̛̩̐ḧ̶̟́͌ë̶̜̫́͠ͅ ̵̪͂͂T̴̝̾̃͜͝r̵̢̊ȋ̸̼̠̭̊͐á̸̢͓̫̃ḻ̴̹̭̓̕͠s̶̟̗̄̐̈,̸͎̑͂ ̸͔̼̲̐ţ̷͉̽ͅȟ̴͕̥̈́e̷͍̞͔͂ ̸̮͖̺̈́v̴̠̑̈́̅ḭ̶̹͒͑̀ş̴̗͍̽̋̒i̵̘̠͈͆̈o̷̲͑̇̿n̴̛̰͓͕̈͘ ̶̪̝̪̊͑̒Í̸̮̙͝ ̴͍͚̄͛̅ǵ̶͚ȧ̶͍ṿ̶͎̎e̶̡̪͝ ̶͍̻͆̄̕ḩ̶̪̈́̊i̴̗̍̈̇m̷̨̲̹͗̑̎.̷̤͗͑̇.̴̭͗.̶̺̀͋̋.̷̙̫̀̑̕ ̶̮̆͋i̸͙̅̾ţ̵͍̈͘͠ ̴̥̖͝s̵̝̗̄͗̃e̴̼̺͋́e̴͙͍͌m̴͎̈́̄̓š̷̮͍ ̴̙̫́Ạ̷̞͆n̶̰̂̇ń̷̫̀͠â̵̱̯̇t̷͓͙̄̓̏a̸̪̲̺͘r̴̺̭̞̾̈͝,̶͒̐ͅ ̵̧̱̠͂̆ō̴̺̥͕̓r̴̻̒̎́͜ ̷̞͖̥̈S̷͎̻̱̒͑͝a̴̪̋̑ú̶̫̞ř̵̠̉̏͜ô̸͉̞̚n̵̲̆͒́ ̴̛̞̗̒͑a̵͚͈͠͝ͅs̵̳̲̲̋̃͆ ̷̞̈ẖ̵̓e̶̪͜͝ ̶͕͈̆i̵̧̖̹̽̐s̸̹̙͐́̚ ̸̤̀p̷̙̅r̷͕̤͔̾̇o̵̹͚̍͛͑p̷̼͚̾͝e̵̛̦̺̝͝r̴̢̡̻̔̃̒l̶͍̋̕y̵̠̪̪͗ ̸͕̰̄͐͠c̴̜͔̜̀a̷̼̪͗̅l̸̝̜̗̐̿l̸̬̤̲̓̀̊e̵̙͒̓̚d̶̦̬̒.̵̲͚̫̅̍̐.̸̞̱̘̑͂.̴͍̝̏́̅ ̶͎̓̍͜͝ţ̵̈́͊̽r̴̡͇̟͑i̵̜̦̾̄e̸̘̓̄͜d̶̼̈̑ ̸̖̈́͑̈t̴͉͛͒̔ȏ̵͖͙̮́͝ ̷̭̤̳̎f̴̰̺͖̑ő̴͙͆r̶̼̳̃̐͆ç̸̞͙̋ĕ̸̦͓͜ ̴̬̹̌o̴̡̪̳͛̔n̴̢̳̓͜e̸̺̰͖͛̓̀ ̷̪͈̟̋o̸̜͕̅͗f̸̢͓̈͑͘ ̸̖͍̒͛t̵̢̝̭̚͠h̷͖̟̹̔è̵̪̞͜ ̵͎͌Ọ̵̩͐̽ͅl̸͎̼̱̀̓d̶̳̼̒̑ ̶̢͎̍ͅO̷̝͚̲͠n̶̮̝͇͋è̵̬̱͓̾̀s̷̩̎ ̶̱̈́̆i̶͙̯̖̒̓̌n̷̨̤̓̑t̴̛̖͆͒o̶̠̹͌͛ ̷̥́̚m̵̯̪̾y̴̠̹̞͐͊ ̸̻̞͑̓͋p̵̹͎̜̈́͛̚l̸̤̳̟̍̓a̴̹͉̋̔́c̶̝̣̣̊͌ȅ̶̻̫͒.̶̫̼͉͒̍̔.̴̪̼̩̓̉̒.̶̬̗͠ ̴̳̥̇Ḧ̷͈̾͜ă̷̲͇̌s̷͉̟̣͒̃̑t̸̡̎̈́͝u̴̲͙͊r̸̹͊ ̴̺͔̒͝a̷̧͔̙̎ņ̷͔̬́̊̓d̸͇̼͊̿͌ ̷̟͗̉M̷̡̬͚͆̽̍o̴̠͇̽͜ŕ̵͙̘́̒g̸͉͐̿͝o̴̡͑t̸̡̛̤̊͝h̷̛̜͙͙ ̷̮̔̀̓s̸̨̟̯̾u̶̺͈͕̐ȓ̶͓̃v̴̧̽̃i̴̱͎̋̊̏v̷̦̅̊e̵̺̾́d̸̞̙̞͒̊,̵̖̗͕͋ ̴̬̞̓̋̈́ͅb̸̜̘̕ǔ̵̠̕̕t̸̜̍ ̷͍̋́̋t̵̥̥͚͗̕h̸̼̭̀͒ẹ̵̢͍̏̽̈ ̴̧̺͒̿̀r̷̻̆e̴̯͒͌s̵̲͎̋̎ṭ̷̓͘͝ ̸̮̖̮̇̄͠o̴̞͑͊̿͜f̸̹̄ ̶̡̪̐ť̵̠̉ḧ̷̢̧̛̭̇â̶͎ţ̸̏̄̅ ̴̖͌͂c̸̝̅͝ì̸̛͓̫̟̀r̸̘̋͑c̴͐ͅl̶̙͐͗e̸̗̎́͝ ̴̤͍̚a̵͉̙͠r̷͓͊͜e̴̖̕ ̶̛̤̿d̶̢̓͘è̷̺̜̈́̐ą̴̻͕͘͝ḏ̷̢͉̄͒ ̵̹̺͎̏̀͝ō̴͖r̶̰͐̚ ̷̧̣̄̿ć̷̥̪̄à̴̪̫̗͑́p̷̙͇̼̆͌̓t̵̫͍̔̑̏͜u̴͖͇̒r̵͙̤͆͝ͅę̶̭̳͋̚ḍ̴̢̌.̷̱̽.̸̛̰̦̜̎͒.̷̫͍̪̆́̒.̸͍̌̀"̶̩͍̠͒*
> 
> ...


It will be done my lord.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It will be done my lord.


*"̴̳͔̏T̶̠̼̒ȟ̵̨͇̼ḛ̷̩̅͂r̸̡̼̪̐́̒e̷̠̯̟͐ ̶̭̜̝̾͗́á̶̡́̄͜ŕ̶̛̜͔̈́ḗ̶̜.̷̫̙͍̓͠.̴̮̺́.̴͉̲̑͑ ̵͕̹̹̓̕ạ̶̟̉̏ ̵̪̮͌ḟ̷́̚ͅě̵͓̗̟͘w̸̠͉̠͗̃ ̷̢̻̇͘m̵̯̲̱̒ò̶̩̈́͐r̴̢̿ȩ̸͔́ ̵̛̙̃͝m̶̙͔̏̚͝a̸̾̌̾͜t̵̗͔̊͠t̷͈̰̥̃͘͝è̷͓̘͘r̸͓̤̟͗̏s̶̡͊͝ ̷̼͠a̴̠͛͆ṡ̴̬͙͕͒ ̴̣̩̂̉͜w̵̳̯̄̉̓͜e̸͇̾l̵̳̞̿l̶͉̻̑.̸̫̂.̸̡͈͓͊̋̑.̸̝̾"̷̰̳̏̐*

A pause.

*"̶̮̉F̴̥͚͠o̴͍̗̿ṁ̵̦ä̶̤́̎̔l̸͓̲̘̃̕h̴̨͍̱̎̆̓a̵̹̻͎͋ȕ̶̡̠͑̓t̴͖̍̈́͂.̸͙̯̅.̶͉͕͌͗̀.̵͉͓̌̎ ̷̛̳̤̲ẗ̸͇̔h̷̡̩̘̓̑̏e̶̖͓̖̐̇͐ ̸̬̃̚͠O̸͇̕̚l̶̦̄d̸̟́̽͝ ̶̡̖́́̋Ö̸̙̤́n̸͊͐̚͜e̵̘̣̓s̴̟̒̾̕ ̵̥̕w̴͎̏e̷̺̜͖̍̏r̴̠͍̋͋̚ẻ̶̖̚ ̵̲̔̏b̷̘͝ǫ̶̘͗̓u̸͔̔n̸͓̲̾͂d̴̙͒̀ ̵̬͖̩̀o̵̲͎͝n̶̩̤̣̍ ̵̨̟̒͐̓ͅF̴̖͈͖̄̑õ̵͎̟͉ṁ̴̃̋͜a̴̡̳̻͐͂ĺ̶̗̬͝ḫ̷͕͒̊̀ḁ̸̏̂ͅǘ̷̳̿͠t̴̰͝.̷͚͓̠̈́.̸̖̻̊̌.̸̢̜͂ ̶͖̣̳̚t̵̺̫̬̊h̵̭̋ẹ̶̤́̍͠r̵̲̾ͅe̶̛̝͊̔ ̵̧͍͛̈́̈́ȃ̴͉͕̤r̷̡͇̯͌e̴̱̻͌̃͗ ̶̡̃̾̎D̶̺̏a̵̝͚̱̋͠r̸̘͌k̷̠͐̈́͗ ̸̹̀̾͠C̶̩̱͔̿̽͊ẻ̶͕l̵͇̟̠̎̑͒ē̷͍̞̈́ş̴̼̫̄ṯ̸͖͛͜ï̷̫̼̍a̴̹͚̤̋͆̎l̸͍̟͠s̷̮̈̅ ̸͖͐̏̾ṱ̵̛͝͝h̸̨̘̊̀̓ẻ̴͈̱r̷̨̡̲͐͊ë̷͙͇́.̴̞̽̄́.̴̡̏̏̑.̴͚͓̈̍͂ ̷̣̭͇̽͆͑m̴̪̗̳̋͑a̸̢̟̗̔̽͆k̶̦̐̚é̶͎͚͊ ̴̻̙̎̽s̵̜̯̋̀̈́ȕ̸̧͙̦͗̃r̵̡̡͔̒e̸̠̎̿͋ ̷̨̩̊̇̆t̷̫̀h̷̻̆̏ě̶̪͇̕y̵͖͂ ̸̰͐p̸̨̦̽̎̈́ṟ̷̿̌e̶̡̚p̴͉̥͕͒a̵̰͛͜r̶̨̠̳͋e̵̼͐̇͝ ̷̼̤̭̋f̷̨̺͠o̵͚̫͆͘r̴̦̜͉̂͠ ̴̩̠͕͐͆ť̵̨̢̳̅h̴̀̏ͅe̵͈͑̅̃ǐ̶̹̬͚̃r̷̟͝ ̵̥̰̈́̄̕å̶̯r̵̢͊̍r̸̨̛̈́i̷͉̜͑v̵̩͍̗̚͝ã̴̻̐̉ļ̵̜̓.̶̖̹̃͐͊.̴̛̖̱͖̈́̔.̷̙͎͗̊͛.̵͙̞̮̅̿͝ ̵̧̳̆t̷̬̄̒͠ḧ̸̝͙̂͠ë̵͉́̂r̶̜̯̞̈́̽e̸͕͒̈ ̶̞̕ĩ̶̗͚͆s̸̱͉̻̈́͠ ̸̟̮̇̏͝a̴̛̱̪̽ ̴̦̥̎͊̿ṗ̴͈̥̣̔ṛ̴̡̝̓͆ḭ̴̰̔̐͛ṁ̵͈̣̰̇͘o̷̜̟̕r̴̹̹͑͆̏d̵̺͆̂͑i̴̯̽͌̋a̷̭͗̕l̵̻̼̻͗ ̸̬̜̊͌͝m̸̻̅̅͋u̷̬̦͔͝d̴͈̉ ̴̛͙̙̈b̶̯̈́͠a̵͙͉̿t̸͓̲͓̅h̵͉̀̃͠ ̷̘̉̃ã̸̖͙̓t̷̲͚͍̓̚̕ ̸̖̖̊t̶͓̪͙̊̓h̵͓̮͗͠͠a̸̮̥̗̐ṫ̵̺̼ͅ ̶̧̍r̷̰͍̐̊́e̶̫̅̿̐s̸̟̥͑o̴̯̽̃͋r̵̈́̕ͅẗ̴̤͇́̊̅.̷̞̟̬͛̉̾.̸͖͑̇̅.̷̯͎͗͌ ̵̳̂̅͛t̴̞̭͊̾ḣ̴̼̹͝e̶͕̾̀̚ ̴̙̋͆͆Ō̸̯̈̓l̴̜̫̐̋̏d̵̡̗̮̾ ̵̮̳̃̃Ó̸̝̖͚̿͝n̸͉͙͖̓̾͋e̷̠̐́͆ͅs̶̹̟͍̕͝ ̴̰̗̄̓m̸͙̄u̸̙͌̈́͆s̸̝͑͠t̵͕̞͌ ̶͇̭͊g̵̗͈͗͗ò̷̧̺̦ ̵̡͍̳̈́t̷̹̓̈h̵̯̒͝e̷̩͝͠r̴̠̫̀̔̊e̵̤̋́̌ ̵̮̾͝w̵͉͝h̴͙͉̥̐̄e̵̬͓͗̍̑n̵̼͌͛̽ ̷͎̽t̸̥͐ḣ̴̛̖̍e̶͙̭͆y̷̫̍́̅ ̶͍͒͆͠h̶̨̤̒̕ã̶̺̖v̸͔̰̞͘͘ê̴̱̟̲̓̕ ̷̲͔̜̎̾͘e̴̗̫̿v̴͓̲͊͘ͅe̶̘̚ȓ̴̲̬̦͐̚y̷̳̐͜ţ̴͙͂̓͒h̷̖͂̔ǐ̸̖͋̓n̶̬̝̺̔ğ̶̳̭̀ ̴̪͕̞̀̀͆t̸̼̜̏̊̊h̶̬̀̀́e̸͖̔ỳ̴͓̱̊̍ ̷͈̇̑n̵̰̉ê̸̢͑͆ȅ̴̞͔̠̽͌ḍ̶̢̥̈̄.̵̢̭͔̏̂̎.̶̜̘̪̆͋.̵̢̧̄̀͛ͅ ̶͈̆ĭ̵̖͗̀t̴̤̖̑ ̴̧̄ì̴̖̞͒s̴͖͛̈́ ̸̠̆õ̶̰̅̓n̶̙̗̑͜e̴̪̍͊̊ ̶͓̈́ỏ̶̪̈́̈f̸͈̫́ ̴̧͚̈a̴̺̾̈́̚ ̶͇̑̀f̷̣̺̉̄͛e̸̖̖̾͌w̷͈̣̹̐ ̷͕̹̠͒̓p̵̻̼̔l̷̢̛̳͜ạ̶̯̅̒c̸̙̻͒͝e̵̞̒̿͜͝s̵̱̍̈́ ̷͖̖͕̑̋̐Í̷̼̹͝ͅ ̸͉͛̋c̷̯̑̚͝a̸̘͂̆n̷̺̰̍̈́̏ ̶̨̟͙̄̒̎c̵̱̉͋ô̶͛͜ṅ̸͕̻n̶͖̫͗̋̚e̷͉̥͛͗͘ć̸̨͎t̵̗͊͘ ̵̦͌̚w̴̯͖͕͆͝í̸̪̖͇̾͝ṯ̸̲̄h̸̜̹͍̓ ̷̰̀t̷̮̻̉̓h̴̜͓͝ȅ̶̻m̴̻̹̉ ̶̦̖̯̕d̵̖̈́̂ǘ̷͔̀r̴̮̆̄̔i̵̪͖̹͋n̶̺̝̣̉̾͌g̶̛͈̬ ̶̜̻͐̾t̶̛͇h̸̡̢̿e̵̡͍͈̍ ̸̡̂̈́u̷̯̪͔̓̈n̷̯̬̟͝͝b̵͓͎̈́̕i̴̭̐̀̍n̶̲̅͝d̷͈̙̄̌͝í̸̘͚̜͆̅n̶͎͂̒g̸̯̤͔̓͒͑ ̸͎̊̓̕ͅw̵̱͕͑̊̓i̸̘̘̽̀t̵̗͘h̴̹͉̜̊̽͘ȍ̴̖̝ȕ̶̡̫̞ṱ̵̗̚͜ ̶̡̳̽c̸̗̔a̷̗̟͗͐̓u̴̫͗s̴̝͐͊̂i̵̡̦̖͗̈n̶̥͝ǵ̴̰ ̶̛͖͊p̶̡̻̹̾r̷̡͓̀̄̅o̸̘̱̭̎b̸̬̥̱̈̈́̽l̴̲͕͙͛e̶͔͐̔͊m̴̖̜̮̉̂s̷̼̩̥̀̕ ̷̢̜̅͋́͜ḟ̵̧̣̓ō̸̝̹͊̉r̴̫͈̉̆ ̵̳͙̂r̸̠͓͝e̶̩̙̫͋̋̚á̴̛̹̝͕́l̸̝̪̮̽̎̕i̶͕͆̉t̷̠͛̓y̴͙͑́͜.̶̙͎̔̀.̶͙͕͚͆̂̇.̸̜͊"̴̦͇͈̈͆̕*

Another pause.

*"̴͈͝A̸̧̓̀̽ḻ̷̳̓̈́s̶͈̅̆͌o̷̭͒͝͝.̵̤̅.̵̛̦̻̟͐͐.̴̱͔̉̐̉ ̴̨̹̾̍w̶̩͛i̷̬͕̐̏͂t̵̲͓͈̚ḩ̶̘̭̈́̀̊ ̶̧͚̠̀H̸̦̹̚á̷̝̰̓̚s̷͕̍ț̶̘̆̈́u̵̱̐̈̏r̵̲̀̈́ ̴̻̥͗l̶͉͇̫̑̾͐ǫ̷͈̅̍͝o̶̬̪͐ś̵̀͜e̸̢̯̥̓̔.̵̪̈̂͊͜.̶̦͉̤͐.̵͙͖͈̈́̎͌.̴͍͉͒͝ ̸̜͎̀͋͒w̵̟̞͑e̷̢͕̻̚ ̷̰̆͋̎w̴̳̏̄̔i̴̛̯̇͋l̷̻̫̆̓̓ͅḷ̷̛͋́ ̵͓͘n̸̠̍̔̀ĕ̵̩͈͔̋̋e̵̳̚d̴̜̑͊ ̵͔͕̞̋ť̴͖o̶̞͊͘͝ ̴̨͐f̴̧̙̓̕̚͜i̷̛̥͍n̵̨̨̛͇̈́̓ḍ̵͈́ ̶͍̝͔̽͠y̷̲͗̋̀o̵̲̠͆͝u̶̢͍͑̑̚r̴̞̪͠ ̵͙̈̔p̷̝͇̏e̴͖̗̎̌o̸̮̻͌p̸̟̎l̶̙̕e̵̼̪͠ ̵̯̂a̶̡̳̲̿̒ñ̸̢̲̈o̷͓̺̙̚ṯ̸̂̋͝h̴̪̜̯́e̷͔̊̉̐r̴͖̬͐ ̵̧͇̓ḿ̶̪ĕ̷̢̚ť̴̨͉̥͝h̸̡̀͑͝o̶̠̐̾̃d̵̛͎̊̑.̸̨̒͊.̴͈͔̬́.̸̱͉̱͐̓ ̷̤̭̥͂̑̾f̵͉̻̈́̐͂ṍ̵̙̙̫̂r̷̞͍̠͌̈́ ̵̤͗͠p̵̡̡̭̀u̵̯͖̘̅̐͘r̵̜͂͋g̶̯͠i̷̪̅͗n̶̪͍̈́̚͝ğ̶̢͓̠̃ ̷̖̮̄̿͝t̸͍̾͐ͅh̶͙͌̄͐é̷̬̱̐͝ ̸̭̤̫̈́w̸͖̋o̸̢̨̅̿r̸͙̈́š̷̥͖̥ț̴̛̭̐ ̴̢̺̑̓c̴͚̗͊à̵̜̹ͅs̶̻͙̬͆e̵̼͆ś̴͍̒͗ͅ ̴̬́ö̶̖͉́f̵̨͉̫̀͝ ̶̺̀m̵͎̞͒̕a̸̭͐ḑ̵̜̗͂n̴̗̞͝ė̶͈̿̎s̵̢̩͙͌͂͗s̴̯̽ ̵͕̂̽͐t̴̰̑̋̏h̸͗̅ͅr̶̰̾ò̵͔̒u̶͉͂g̷͖̲̔̓h̵̨̖̔ ̶͎͍̣̄̿t̷͚̒̏͠h̴̲̱̝̽è̶͓̹̏ ̷͔̞̺̏̔T̷͕͙̳̂̊̅ŗ̴̧͕͐͗̆i̵͙̣͠a̶̯̪͘͠l̵̪̆͋s̸͈̲̑̇.̶̭͉̏.̸̨͙̽̏̍.̶͓͊̀ ̴̝̔I̵̛͍͎͊̕ ̴̛̩̟͑h̴͉̩͊a̷̙̾̃̎v̷̪͈͠ȇ̵̼̫ ̷̖̫͊͌t̴̬̹̉ḧ̷ͅr̷̢̟̦̍e̵̛̹͊ė̷͈̲͊͝ ̸̹̙̲̋Í̴̡̞̈́͝ ̶̬̞̓̽̈́c̵̬̈́͒͂ő̵̯̂ṷ̶̹̺̈́̆l̵͉̐̀͑d̸̙̰̓̌ ̸̥͔̈́c̶͚͎̆ó̶͚̼̻n̵͕̄̾s̴͇̠̝͌̚ī̵̡̥̙̀͌d̸͓̞̭͊͛̽e̸̮̠͗̏r̴̞̜̰̄͌͗ ̵̧̺̄s̴̤̲͊̀ͅḛ̸̀̋ņ̵̢̺̈́̋ḓ̸͈̂i̶̘͛n̸̳̪̑̏̔ģ̴̔͑͝.̸͕͕̃̉͋.̵̫̳̌ͅ.̷̘͠ ̸͖̐̎̊t̴̩͗̓̿ȍ̵̩̉ ̴͕̳͝f̵̭̤̓i̸̧̥̅͊̌ḷ̵̹̍̒̌l̷̛̫̝̼ ̴͚̐i̷̞̿͘n̷͈̱̅̿̽ ̴̳͉̓f̵̧̲̠́̉o̸̖̼̳̔̓ṟ̶͋ ̵͕͆t̸̩̭̫̏h̷̡͍͌͊̉e̵̪̺͝ ̷̟̹̼͆̄͑Ụ̵̧̚ͅñ̶͈̭́̂s̶̮͑p̶̺̠̈e̶͙̺̝͋a̶̤̙͑ḱ̴̩̙͓͐ą̶̟̃b̶͓̉̆͛l̶͕͂̎e̸͕̝͒̔͋ ̴̨͋̏Ọ̷̪̓͘͘n̸̜̰̋̿̄ͅë̶̤̰͜.̶̢̻̎͜.̵̫̫̄̚͠.̶̫̒͝.̸̼̲͊̈̐ ̴͚̒Y̴̧̢͙̎̒̇o̴̖̬̖̽̊g̴͕͐͑̌-̵̰̹̎S̴̗͓͉̆o̵̮̥͂t̷̡̨̛̘̾̽ḣ̷̼̉̚ơ̴̖͂̉t̴̪̲̹̂̒h̷̪͐.̵̢͍́͆͝.̴͇͔͙̉.̴͇͌ ̵̧͇͘̕T̷͉̹̽̊s̴̡̧͕̑a̶̳̟̍̈́̀ͅt̸͈̖́́ḩ̸̐̾͆o̷̎̾͜g̴͖͎̏g̶̨̤̃u̵̘͕͖͂́͆a̴̱͚̒.̵̰͊͒.̶̡̛̫̎.̶͙̰̭̾̇̕ ̷̫̇ơ̴͓̱̂ř̴̝̿ ̶̖̓͋͝C̴̛̹̲̄h̶͉̹̜͒͛̏a̵̛͖̥͕͌͠ū̸̧͇g̴͓̫̏n̵̜̗̗͛a̶̦̤̘͒̑͝r̴͙̖̿ ̶̦̻̌F̶̖̰̅̉̍a̶̜̅u̴̧͖̎g̸̤̬̋n̵͕͐̕.̵̻͙͐ͅ.̶̻̬͔̊.̷̟̦̒̊͐.̶̛͉̍͝ ̶͙̔̆̚w̷̙̳̞͆̋ĥ̸̨͖̗õ̷̞͇̹ ̶͍̤͂w̴͉͙̭̐ȍ̶̲͊̀ų̵̲̦̾͊̕l̷̙̃̕d̷͖̙͗̋ ̷͚͇̺͆y̵̦̼̾o̵̙̼͔͑́̉ư̵̙̾ͅ ̴̣̉͊w̸̪͐̄a̶̫̝͇͊̕͠n̷̹̼̚ͅt̶͓̘̿͝͠?̴̟̏̕"̴̤̘̽̂͌*

Zadkiel got impressions of their personalities and how they would draw the energies of madness out.  It was up to him to decide what one would be best for handling madness.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"̴̳͔̏T̶̠̼̒ȟ̵̨͇̼ḛ̷̩̅͂r̸̡̼̪̐́̒e̷̠̯̟͐ ̶̭̜̝̾͗́á̶̡́̄͜ŕ̶̛̜͔̈́ḗ̶̜.̷̫̙͍̓͠.̴̮̺́.̴͉̲̑͑ ̵͕̹̹̓̕ạ̶̟̉̏ ̵̪̮͌ḟ̷́̚ͅě̵͓̗̟͘w̸̠͉̠͗̃ ̷̢̻̇͘m̵̯̲̱̒ò̶̩̈́͐r̴̢̿ȩ̸͔́ ̵̛̙̃͝m̶̙͔̏̚͝a̸̾̌̾͜t̵̗͔̊͠t̷͈̰̥̃͘͝è̷͓̘͘r̸͓̤̟͗̏s̶̡͊͝ ̷̼͠a̴̠͛͆ṡ̴̬͙͕͒ ̴̣̩̂̉͜w̵̳̯̄̉̓͜e̸͇̾l̵̳̞̿l̶͉̻̑.̸̫̂.̸̡͈͓͊̋̑.̸̝̾"̷̰̳̏̐*
> 
> A pause.
> 
> ...


Yog-Sothoth will do my lord. I will lead your children to the place of their unbinding.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yog-Sothoth will do my lord. I will lead your children to the place of their unbinding.


*"Ĭ̴͓̤t̶̟̼̻́ ̴̛͈̻̰͂͠i̶͍͔͇͋̕̚s̶̫̬̼̄̈́̚ ̶̹͍̅̚d̵̺͑ộ̸̍̅n̶̦̟̕ë̶̛̻̰̳́̀.̷̨͚͓̈́͗̑ ̸̨̟̍̐̑ ̴̬͙̼̈́͊͝Y̷̳̬̓͑ô̶̦͕̐̽g̴̝̮̃̓-̸̬͉̌S̸̠̊́́ó̶͖̣̼̄̀t̷̮̯͈̒̉̄h̵̥̠͊ő̵̹̘͜t̷͎̻̀͝ḣ̷̟̬͖̿̌ ̶͍̃w̷͖͝i̵̥̗͒͋̿l̶̤̭̮̆̀l̵̺̓͝ ̴̪̪̫̾b̸̢̝͍̈e̶̹̾̐̑ ̶̢̒͐ẗ̴̝́h̸̪́͆͝ẽ̴̥̗̄͠ ̴̜̓ǒ̵͕̲͜͝n̸̝̻͊͑́e̶̦̥͛̈ ̶̜̔t̸̩͆̔́ò̴̼̋ ̷̗͂͐͐á̷̻̀̔͜s̴̮̘̈́͠s̷͇͐̓̚ͅì̵̖͓s̵̨͓̱̋̈́͂t̵̢̘̠͂̑ ̴̢͎̿͆y̷̤̖̎͝o̷͍͑̄̈́û̶̧̧̺̓͋ŗ̵͑̀̏͜ ̵̻͔͑͒p̶͉͌͘e̴͉̐ö̵̲p̵͎̫̅l̷̡̢͚̒̾̊ẹ̴̳̅͂̑.̷̮̻̔̃ͅ"*

A pause.

*"T̴̟͖̗̀̎h̷͓̽̓ä̴̺̼́ţ̶͍̞͗̿͝ ̵͇̯̄w̸̩͒̌̑ī̶̧̳̲l̴̨͐̈́ͅl̵̛̰̗͙̂ ̸̳̼̤̃̿̍b̵̞̈́͝ȇ̷̖͖̖̊͒ ̸̥̪̱̈́͋a̵͍̔͋l̷͈̜̯͆̑͘l̷͉̓,̸͕̈́ ̴̺͑ṃ̴̡͇̽̽͛y̶̖͑̓ ̷̭́͆̚e̵̛͉̜̋̈s̴̥̿͂t̴̨̧̛̪ë̶͎̲͆e̸͚̠̮̔̒m̷̰̐̓͠e̸̜̋̚d̸͕̙̖̊ ̴̤̱͛̄ŝ̷̩̐̊e̷͎͔̿ŕ̴̘v̸̤̜̟͋͐̅a̵̞̍͗̇n̵͓̭̒ẗ̵͇͖̻́.̸͍͈͙̐"*

Azathoth's presence faded.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 29, 2022)

_Back on Fumalsamakah...._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "I was working on some sort of scanner.  The goal was a perfect scanning device, able to locate any resource, anywhere, from extremely long distances.  I only got up to the short-range scan stage when Aten showed up, and he convinced me to try a version where I scanned people instead."
> 
> "You got some chances to go back to scanning for resources-"
> 
> ...


"You know, that's a good point, Dakuwanga... subordinate selection.  We might have to build new inner circles, knowing this might come in handy."

"What's your advice for picking good subordinates, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Ah.  A young'un."
> 
> Dakuwanga looked back to Pavlin and Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


*I ate more burgers*


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

*I suddenly saw the aura of everyone in the room* “WHOA THIS IS SO WEIRD”


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

“I can see everyone’s aura”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ate more burgers*





Universe said:


> *I suddenly saw the aura of everyone in the room* “WHOA THIS IS SO WEIRD”





Universe said:


> “I can see everyone’s aura”


Dakuwanga: "Hmmm... you said you were two realities old... maybe this is part of that early discovery and fascination age all kids go through, it just seems to take place later than usual because you experience time differently than mortals.  You may want to call your grandfather here, show him what's going on."

Dakuwanga took another bite.

Dakuwanga: "He might also be able to explain the Twelve Viles to us."


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Hmmm... you said you were two realities old... maybe this is part of that early discovery and fascination age all kids go through, it just seems to take place later than usual because you experience time differently than mortals.  You may want to call your grandfather here, show him what's going on."
> 
> Dakuwanga took another bite.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "He might also be able to explain the Twelve Viles to us."


*I summoned Cosmos*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I summoned Cosmos*


Dakuwanga looked at Cosmos.

Dakuwanga: "So... two things, sir.  First, your boy here, whose energy partially matches with one of the Architects, is suddenly able to see auras.  Like, every aura, all of a sudden.  I think it's just him growing up and developing, but I figured since you're directly related you might be able to help him better adapt."

Dakuwanga took a deep breath and indicated to Firuthi.

Dakuwanga: "Second... the other celestial the Architects brought here said something about the Twelve Viles. The conditions I agreed to were that one of the Architects could use my planet as their home throne if we were more informed about the Twelve Viles - supposedly the remnants of the dragons who bound the Architects in the first place. We're taking a guess on you knowing more."


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga looked at Cosmos.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "So... two things, sir.  First, your boy here, whose energy partially matches with one of the Architects, is suddenly able to see auras.  Like, every aura, all of a sudden.  I think it's just him growing up and developing, but I figured since you're directly related you might be able to help him better adapt."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”They are evil dragons that want to hurt reality”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They are evil dragons that want to hurt reality”


Dakuwanga: "The celestial stated that part.  What I'm more interested in is how and whether we can fight them at the ground level.  Like, how much Temporal Lords and mortals can do about these guys, what hurting reality actually entails so we can spot and stop it..."

Dakuwanga glanced around.

Dakuwanga: "This is as much the Architects' problem as it is yours."


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "The celestial stated that part.  What I'm more interested in is how and whether we can fight them at the ground level.  Like, how much Temporal Lords and mortals can do about these guys, what hurting reality actually entails so we can spot and stop it..."
> 
> Dakuwanga glanced around.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "This is as much the Architects' problem as it is yours."


Cosmos:”I know they used ancient magic”


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Cosmos:”They want to kill all reality dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I know they used ancient magic”


Dakuwanga: "Have you seen mortals find ways to combat the ancient magic?  Are we talking runes... chants....?"



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They want to kill all reality dragons”


Dakuwanga: "Your boy said he was a hybrid and his energy came off partially like the Architects.... which would mean... the Architects are..."

Dakuwanga wound up dropping his burger on the table.

Dakuwanga: "It doesn't explain why they bound the Architects.... maybe they were simply too powerful to kill, or they wanted to use them as a weapon against the rest... but if the reality dragons have anywhere near the role the Architects do.... this is bad. Very, VERY bad. I'll ask... one more time.... ways that the Temporal Lords and mortals can stop them from using the ancient magics....?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Have you seen mortals find ways to combat the ancient magic?  Are we talking runes... chants....?"
> 
> 
> Dakuwanga: "Your boy said he was a hybrid and his energy came off partially like the Architects.... which would mean... the Architects are..."
> ...


Cosmos:”They rip holes in the fabric of reality” *He pulls out the keter key in the songstone box* Cosmos:”they can use weapons like this”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They rip holes in the fabric of reality” *He pulls out the keter key in the songstone box*


The Architects immediately panicked.

"Hit the dirt!  Don't stare at that key!"

Jackson, Saxon, Tyrim, and Dakuwanga instinctively shielded their eyes when Pavlin shouted.

"I recognize that key, Cosmos.  You are very lucky it's uncharged right now or you could have caused major problems!  How did you get your hands on it?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The Architects immediately panicked.
> 
> "Hit the dirt!  Don't stare at that key!"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Your father gave it to me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Your father gave it to me”


"If he was the one who gave it to you.... he'd recognize how dangerous it is.  If that thing is charged with energy, it gives anyone below a certain level of power a vision of paradise so alluring it makes them either want to die on the spot, or forcibly send others to that paradise."

"That is easily the most volatile superweapon ever used.  For those weak enough to be affected, looking at it, or even simply knowing the dimensions of the key is an attack vector for it.  Even visual contact with the light produced when someone dies under its influence is an infection vector."

"That thing was too vicious even for its creator, Yog-Sothoth, to tolerate using.  Please put that thing away, and give it back to Dad the next chance you get."


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

*I was still staring at my burger*


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If he was the one who gave it to you.... he'd recognize how dangerous it is.  If that thing is charged with energy, it gives anyone below a certain level of power a vision of paradise so alluring it makes them either want to die on the spot, or forcibly send others to that paradise."
> 
> "That is easily the most volatile superweapon ever used.  For those weak enough to be affected, looking at it, or even simply knowing the dimensions of the key is an attack vector for it.  Even visual contact with the light produced when someone dies under its influence is an infection vector."
> 
> "That thing was too vicious even for its creator, Yog-Sothoth, to tolerate using.  Please put that thing away, and give it back to Dad the next chance you get."


Cosmos:”Why are you guys so bossy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Why are you guys so bossy”


"Why are you so reckless with handling cosmic superweapons?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Why are you so reckless with handling cosmic superweapons?"


Cosmos:”well excuse me I’ve been around beings THAT AREN’T FRAGILE” *I looked embarrassed* “GRANDPA?!”


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m sorry that was rude”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”well excuse me I’ve been around beings THAT AREN’T FRAGILE” *I looked embarrassed* “GRANDPA?!”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m sorry that was rude”


Cooper sighed.

"Look, Cosmos.  If you wave that thing around fragile beings and they wind up falling victim to it, who is there left to stop beings like the Twelve Viles from moving into an area to make a REAL hole?"

"Those 'fragile beings' can crowd out any space that evil dragons would use.  They can wield weapons to stop those evil dragons and armor to protect from their attacks.  And it's a lot easier to produce a lot more of the fragile beings than it is to engineer superpowered beings who could fight the dragons toe-to-toe."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back on Fumalsamakah...._
> 
> "You know, that's a good point, Dakuwanga... subordinate selection.  We might have to build new inner circles, knowing this might come in handy."
> 
> "What's your advice for picking good subordinates, Ahrakas?"


Pick out people you can trust and have proven themselves to you.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Have you seen mortals find ways to combat the ancient magic?  Are we talking runes... chants....?"
> 
> 
> Dakuwanga: "Your boy said he was a hybrid and his energy came off partially like the Architects.... which would mean... the Architects are..."
> ...


Dakuwanga I am sure you remember the Dawn War. I believe the same tactics we used will work good.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Pick out people you can trust and have proven themselves to you.
> 
> Dakuwanga I am sure you remember the Dawn War. I believe the same tactics we used will work good.


Dakuwanga: "Oh boy... THAT war.  Lost my brothers Mikalolou and Kepanila in that war.  They may have been jerks through and through, but having to watch them die in action still hurts to this day."

Dakuwanga sighed.

Dakuwanga: "Yes, I remember the tactics.  I believe I've learned enough about the Twelve Viles.  The deal has been fulfilled.  Aten..."

"I understand you know me by last reality's name, but I ask you to start calling me Pavlin."

Dakuwanga: "....Pavlin... we'll need time for a proper ceremony, but welcome to your throne.  And may your reign be fruitful and joyous."

"Looks like that just leaves me, Ahrakas."


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper sighed.
> 
> "Look, Cosmos.  If you wave that thing around fragile beings and they wind up falling victim to it, who is there left to stop beings like the Twelve Viles from moving into an area to make a REAL hole?"
> 
> "Those 'fragile beings' can crowd out any space that evil dragons would use.  They can wield weapons to stop those evil dragons and armor to protect from their attacks.  And it's a lot easier to produce a lot more of the fragile beings than it is to engineer superpowered beings who could fight the dragons toe-to-toe."


Cosmos:”I did say I was old a little too old for this”


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

*He looks really stressed and tired*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Oh boy... THAT war.  Lost my brothers Mikalolou and Kepanila in that war.  They may have been jerks through and through, but having to watch them die in action still hurts to this day."
> 
> Dakuwanga sighed.
> 
> ...


Many of us lost people that were close to us in that war Dakuwanga.

So Cooper do you have any ideas about where we should find your throne world?


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Many of us lost people that were close to us in that war Dakuwanga.
> 
> So Cooper do you have any ideas about where we should find your throne world?


“What about me I don’t know my purpose”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I did say I was old a little too old for this”


"I get the feeling it's the fact that we've got trillions of cycles where we've had to live as them that might be giving us that perspective.  I don't know if we'll be so... quick to protect them when the bindings are undone."



Baron Tredegar said:


> Many of us lost people that were close to us in that war Dakuwanga.
> 
> So Cooper do you have any ideas about where we should find your throne world?


Dakuwanga: "I know.  It's why I don't like to think about it."

"No idea.  I know we should check on that list of people I remember from last reality.... though barring that, we can look and see if there's a world with an under-ocean community.  For some reason I feel a draw towards it."


Universe said:


> “What about me I don’t know my purpose”


"Ahrakas, think Tyrim and the two rabbits will be enough protection for Cooper?  There's some place I'm considering taking Universe."


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I get the feeling it's the fact that we've got trillions of cycles where we've had to live as them that might be giving us that perspective.  I don't know if we'll be so... quick to protect them when the bindings are undone."
> 
> 
> Dakuwanga: "I know.  It's why I don't like to think about it."
> ...


“Huh?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh?”


"Aeternus has been calling for me.  Apparently there's a situation on a planet named Denebola.  Something you and I can handle while Ahrakas finishes situating the last Architect on their throne."

Firuthi stared directly at Universe.

"But you need to wait until Ahrakas gives the all-clear that the Architect has enough protection before we go."


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Aeternus has been calling for me.  Apparently there's a situation on a planet named Denebola.  Something you and I can handle while Ahrakas finishes situating the last Architect on their throne."
> 
> Firuthi stared directly at Universe.
> 
> "But you need to wait until Ahrakas gives the all-clear that the Architect has enough protection before we go."


“Ok”


----------



## Universe (Aug 30, 2022)

*I was still eating cheeseburgers*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”





Universe said:


> *I was still eating cheeseburgers*


"Honestly, I think we're going to be okay watching Cooper.  Right, Saxon?"

"It's a water planet, Jackson.  With an immortal, a machine, the High Imperator, and two power armor users.  How could this go wrong?"

"I like how you're volunteering me without checking if I'm waterproof.  Lucky for you, I am."

"This is still really the High Imperator's call.  We're talking about one of THE high-value targets here."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Honestly, I think we're going to be okay watching Cooper.  Right, Saxon?"
> 
> "It's a water planet, Jackson.  With an immortal, a machine, the High Imperator, and two power armor users.  How could this go wrong?"
> 
> ...


Lord Cooper will be safe Firuthi. All of us will give our lives to protect him.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lord Cooper will be safe Firuthi. All of us will give our lives to protect him.


"Understood.  Come on, Universe, let's check out Denebola."

Firuthi opened a portal and motioned for Universe to follow him.

Dakuwanga: "You know, High Imperator.... if it's a world for Cthulhu you're looking for... there were a few people around here claiming there was a planet out there called R'lyeh. That name comes up a lot in the stories about the guy, I don't honestly believe it's coincidence even if the stories claimed it was a lost city."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood.  Come on, Universe, let's check out Denebola."
> 
> Firuthi opened a portal and motioned for Universe to follow him.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "You know, High Imperator.... if it's a world for Cthulhu you're looking for... there were a few people around here claiming there was a planet out there called R'lyeh. That name comes up a lot in the stories about the guy, I don't honestly believe it's coincidence even if the stories claimed it was a lost city."


Fascinating, do you know where I could find some of these individuals?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Fascinating, do you know where I could find some of these individuals?


Dakuwanga: "Hmmmm... the last ones I heard it from were plesiosaurs.  Try the docks."

Dakuwanga motioned to the burgers.

Dakuwanga: "Once you're done, that is. Most of you were modest, the one dragon ate more than half a dozen of them. What kind of stomachs do these celestial and reality dragons _have_?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dakuwanga: "Hmmmm... the last ones I heard it from were plesiosaurs.  Try the docks."
> 
> Dakuwanga motioned to the burgers.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "Once you're done, that is. Most of you were modest, the one dragon ate more than half a dozen of them. What kind of stomachs do these celestial and reality dragons _have_?"


Ones we cant comprehend. _Ahrakas ate a burger. _Pretty good. 
Are you all ready to head to the docks?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ones we cant comprehend. _Ahrakas ate a burger. _Pretty good.
> Are you all ready to head to the docks?


"All set here."

"Couldn't eat another bite."

"I was tempted to eat a second one, but not on business."

"Let's do this."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "All set here."
> 
> "Couldn't eat another bite."
> 
> ...


I guess we will be going on to the docks then. 
It was a pleasure seeing you Dakuwanga, and I will probably be seeing your ascension being broadcast soon Pavlin.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess we will be going on to the docks then.
> It was a pleasure seeing you Dakuwanga, and I will probably be seeing your ascension being broadcast soon Pavlin.


"I'll be looking forward to it."

Dakuwanga: "Pleasure meeting you.  Be a bit careful on the streets, I heard about the pickpocketing incident.  That tyrannosaur's friends might not demonstrate intelligence, if you get my drift."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll be looking forward to it."
> 
> Dakuwanga: "Pleasure meeting you.  Be a bit careful on the streets, I heard about the pickpocketing incident.  That tyrannosaur's friends might not demonstrate intelligence, if you get my drift."


_With a bow Ahrakas left the room and led everyone towards the docks._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _With a bow Ahrakas left the room and led everyone towards the docks._


The trip to the docks was... actually kind of an easy one.  It was just a matter of staying on the edges of the city, near the beaches.

The docks district seemed to double as a transport hub.  It included portals to other biomes, ostensibly other vacation spots on the planet.  There were fishing boats and sailboats aplenty, even a yacht.

Several groups were fishing right off the piers.  Most of them were tourists, but there were a couple of plesiosaurs on one dock... next to a four-armed duck with mainly black feathers, rocking three fishing poles and drinking something from a metal can with the fourth hand.

"Check it out, a Rukbatian."

"Odd that they'd come out here to fish.  They're... the nature of their space food means they wind up vegans more often than not.  Might be trophy fishing though."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The trip to the docks was... actually kind of an easy one.  It was just a matter of staying on the edges of the city, near the beaches.
> 
> The docks district seemed to double as a transport hub.  It included portals to other biomes, ostensibly other vacation spots on the planet.  There were fishing boats and sailboats aplenty, even a yacht.
> 
> ...


_I approached the Rukbatian. _Caught anything today?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I approached the Rukbatian. _Caught anything today?


The duck looked to the High Imperator.

Rukbatian: "Well... this is the third pier I've tried today. First two, not even a bite. I have a bit more confidence with this one, though I seem to be the only one not getting anything today. Maybe someone switched the bait on me - the fish on these piers are... kind of picky when it comes to the bait."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The duck looked to the High Imperator.
> 
> Rukbatian: "Well... this is the third pier I've tried today. First two, not even a bite. I have a bit more confidence with this one, though I seem to be the only one not getting anything today. Maybe someone switched the bait on me - the fish on these piers are... kind of picky when it comes to the bait."


Ive heard rumors of an ocean planet that is home to a sunken city. Theres probably some good fish there. I think its name was R'lyeh, have you heard of it?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive heard rumors of an ocean planet that is home to a sunken city. Theres probably some good fish there. I think its name was R'lyeh, have you heard of it?


Rukbatian: "I've actually been on the planet.... once.  The surface has a tree city on a bunch of islands.  There was this fishing village at the base of one of the islands, the rodents there... look, I'd swear they'd been intermingling with dragons, because some of them had dragon eyes and tiny horns, a few of them had maws full of teeth, and one's tail even got all scaly."

Plesiosaur: "Oh yes... that place.  What was it you called the village again?"

Rukbatian: "It reminded me of something I read in a book once.  I don't know the village's actual name on the planet, but my own nickname for it is Innsmouth.  Ever heard of the Innsmouth Look?  What was going on with these rodents reminded me of that story."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rukbatian: "I've actually been on the planet.... once.  The surface has a tree city on a bunch of islands.  There was this fishing village at the base of one of the islands, the rodents there... look, I'd swear they'd been intermingling with dragons, because some of them had dragon eyes and tiny horns, a few of them had maws full of teeth, and one's tail even got all scaly."
> 
> Plesiosaur: "Oh yes... that place.  What was it you called the village again?"
> 
> Rukbatian: "It reminded me of something I read in a book once.  I don't know the village's actual name on the planet, but my own nickname for it is Innsmouth.  Ever heard of the Innsmouth Look?  What was going on with these rodents reminded me of that story."


Do you know how to get there? My companions and I have business there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you know how to get there? My companions and I have business there.


Rukbatian: "Business?  On that planet?"

"Yes."

Rukbatian: "I've been loath to go back there.  Call me close-minded, but something about that fishing village made me feel like Cthulhu was going to come get me if I went to the planet ever again."

Tyrim looked at Cooper.

"Well?  Would you have gotten him?"

"No."

A horrified look washed over the Rukbatian's face.

Rukbatian: "Vela constellation, GX Vel is the closest star to that planet.  It's the ocean and islands planet nearest that star.  Please don't eat me please don't eat me...."

"Shall we go, High Imperator?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rukbatian: "Business?  On that planet?"
> 
> "Yes."
> 
> ...


This info has been of great value to the Temporal Imperium.
_Ahrakas set a bag of gold coins next to the Rukbatian._

Now that we have directions lets set out.


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood.  Come on, Universe, let's check out Denebola."
> 
> Firuthi opened a portal and motioned for Universe to follow him.
> 
> Dakuwanga: "You know, High Imperator.... if it's a world for Cthulhu you're looking for... there were a few people around here claiming there was a planet out there called R'lyeh. That name comes up a lot in the stories about the guy, I don't honestly believe it's coincidence even if the stories claimed it was a lost city."


*I followed him*


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

*I was still munching on the cheeseburger*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I followed him*





Universe said:


> *I was still munching on the cheeseburger*


Firuthi and Universe arrived on a planet with... well I wouldn't call it ancient architecture from Universe's perspective, but a lot of it gave off vibes of last reality.  The portal did not wind up in the center of a city, though.  It wound up on the outskirts of one.

Aeternus was waiting there... looking like he had some sort of lesions developing.

"You two are here.  Good.  The evil of the mine... it's getting worse."

"Is that why I hear the sounds of thousands of grinding hard drives mixed with screams?"

Universe could actually see black veins in the ground, leading up to a hole with two greatly sickened lions hunched over near it.  Yeah, there was _definitely_ evil coming from that hole.

"It's such overpowering evil.  I can't go in there alone.  In fact, it may be better if you two go and I just use my Great Miracle to shield you.  But before I do that.... I was asking around.  Anything you want to know about the mine?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi and Universe arrived on a planet with... well I wouldn't call it ancient architecture from Universe's perspective, but a lot of it gave off vibes of last reality.  The portal did not wind up in the center of a city, though.  It wound up on the outskirts of one.
> 
> Aeternus was waiting there... looking like he had some sort of lesions developing.
> 
> ...


*I used a blast of purifying light on the mine*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I used a blast of purifying light on the mine*


That blast.... did _nothing_. It didn't even affect any of the veins.

"You can't affect it from out here.  Believe me, I tried.  You're going to have to go in there if you want to do anything about this."


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That blast.... did _nothing_. It didn't even affect any of the veins.
> 
> "You can't affect it from out here.  Believe me, I tried.  You're going to have to go in there if you want to do anything about this."


*I glowed with my reality dragon aura*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I glowed with my reality dragon aura*


Still nothing.

"Universe... there's probably something actively maintaining the evil inside.  You're not going to be able to shortcut this.  Come on."

Firuthi started heading towards the mine.


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Still nothing.
> 
> "Universe... there's probably something actively maintaining the evil inside.  You're not going to be able to shortcut this.  Come on."
> 
> Firuthi started heading towards the mine.


*I followed him*


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

*The aura shielded me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I followed him*





Universe said:


> *The aura shielded me*


The mine was... winding.  Would be disturbing to most.  There were definite screams... and definite evil in the place.

Universe noted that he actually couldn't feel auras past the stone.

*"Aeternus was telling me this was a songstone mine.  Meant to block any magic detection.  Apparently it's held the evil for a long time, but it's festered."*

After a while, Universe and Firuthi ran across another creature.  It looked a lot like the tentacle-haired dog dragon from the bunker, but something was different about it.  Either way, the evil was not coming from this dragon.

It turned.  Actually, tentacle-haired dragoness.

?????? ?????: "I didn't think they let anyone down here."


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The mine was... winding.  Would be disturbing to most.  There were definite screams... and definite evil in the place.
> 
> Universe noted that he actually couldn't feel auras past the stone.
> 
> ...


“Oh it’s you.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh it’s you.”


?????? ?????: "What do you mean? This is the first time I've seen you around. You do kinda smell a bit like my master though."


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ?????? ?????: "What do you mean? This is the first time I've seen you around. You do kinda smell a bit like my master though."


“Oh sorry”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh sorry”


?????? ?????: "All the same, that mistake is interesting news. Tell me.... was that other Hound Dragon you met friendly, or kind of an a-hole?"


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ?????? ?????: "All the same, that mistake is interesting news. Tell me.... was that other Hound Dragon you met friendly, or kind of an a-hole?"


“He was kind of a jerk”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He was kind of a jerk”


?????? ?????: "Not unexpected. Hound Dragons tend to be like that. They're trying to emulate my master Tindalos and they can't even get the basics of his demeanor right. Oh well, the weakest dog barks the loudest, I guess."


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ?????? ?????: "Not unexpected. Hound Dragons tend to be like that. They're trying to emulate my master Tindalos and they can't even get the basics of his demeanor right. Oh well, the weakest dog barks the loudest, I guess."


*I looked confused*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked confused*


?????? ?????: "Oh, didn't you know?  There's a lot of dragons that try to mimic the Old Ones.  Who knows, with your aura one day they may even try to mimic you."

The dragoness sighed.

?????? ?????: "Me, I was begotten of those who emulated Tindalos physically... I prefer to emulate his mindset.  Bloodhound kind of tactics and demeanor, possibly with a nasty surprise or two.  Oh, where are my manners?"

The dragoness properly locked eyes with Universe.

?????? ?????: "The name is Shudde M'ell. I'm here trying to clean up this stupid rubble."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Zosma..._

Several geckos went to clean up Kurt's dinged-up armor.  He addressed the crowd, in front of the effigy.

"You may all wonder what that was about.  Well... it turns out, when Aten appointed Lucifer, Lucifer decided to bring together an inner circle of all of Aten's past friends - the past friends from millions and billions of realities ago who have actively tried to help him be tyrannical before.  They... attempted to replace the being at the center of the Eternal Wheel with Aten.  The pain and suffering would have been total if that succeeded."

"Good news though... Aten's current incarnation rejected them.  Burnt most of them before I could get there.  And some of you know how the rest turned out.  Something people need to understand about the Architects is... the mortal values we have?  Forced upon us.  And they're not even the good ones.  What was forced on us was a rather submissive kind of empathy that put us in a worrying position to be controlled easily."

"There are immortals who are trying to teach us a new form of empathy, but either way, the old binding is causing us Architects to go crazy.  So... this ceremony isn't the only new beginning.  We Architects ourselves will be embarking on a new path soon as well.  We will be seeing the dawn of a new era, for sure.  And in that era... we may not have to reset things the same way, the almost-totally-destructive way, anymore.  We may be able to keep these realities stable for far, far longer.  Those of you who were granted power by us... if it comes to that, you will have a new role.  You will still be watching to make sure no one tries to stop us.  But you will be making sure we address the people appropriately.  You will be helping us make sure we can comprehend mortals, and helping mortals comprehend us."

"We may not be able to make perfect paradises... but with over a quadrillion realities under our belt in these mortal shells, we will be able to assist in giving everyone better, brighter lives."

"And those who controlled us?  They will weep.  They will fall to despair.  But... they will bear witness to the wonders we have built, and finally understand what it means to live alongside the Architects.  To be in harmony."

"Let us now observe the lighting of the effigy, the shedding of our past rage and sorrow."

Kurt made sure everyone else was well clear of the effigy, then struck a light and put it to the seven-headed flammable dragon's tail.  At first, the fires spread slowly through the construction.  They got to the heads of the dragon... which all spewed flame and burnt matchstick heads at once.  They sprayed for quite a while... before the rest of the effigy went up in a blaze of glory.

"We shall unite as one."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> This info has been of great value to the Temporal Imperium.
> _Ahrakas set a bag of gold coins next to the Rukbatian._
> 
> Now that we have directions lets set out.


"Let's."

The Rukbatian didn't stop shaking.

Plesiosaur: "He'll be more grateful when he calms down."

If Ahrakas and the gang didn't have anything else to do on planet, it turns out getting back to the ship and off the planet was a lot easier.

"So.... once they're all on their thrones and ascended.... what do you plan to do, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's."
> 
> The Rukbatian didn't stop shaking.
> 
> ...


Well seeing as they are still kids I guess I will probably run things as a Regent until they come of age. There are also a few groups that might not react well to the arrival of the Architects.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well seeing as they are still kids I guess I will probably run things as a Regent until they come of age. There are also a few groups that might not react well to the arrival of the Architects.


"The Viles, yeah?"

"Yeah, seems to be the big thing."

"And what about those guys that tried to, uh.... 'promote' Aten?  There was at least one survivor, and it bothers me.  He was... claiming things about me..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The Viles, yeah?"
> 
> "Yeah, seems to be the big thing."
> 
> "And what about those guys that tried to, uh.... 'promote' Aten?  There was at least one survivor, and it bothers me.  He was... claiming things about me..."


Yes the Viles, there a couple powerful mortal governments as well that will be loath to relinquish power.

What were they claiming about you Cooper? That fight was so chaotic.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes the Viles, there a couple powerful mortal governments as well that will be loath to relinquish power.
> 
> What were they claiming about you Cooper? That fight was so chaotic.


"The yellow dragon... he claimed I called him brother... he claimed his kind were the ones that corrupted me... he said he was a reality dragon, but he was nothing like any reality dragon I've met!  Yog was weird but not THAT corrupt, and the other one's been nothing but nice to us!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The yellow dragon... he claimed I called him brother... he claimed his kind were the ones that corrupted me... he said he was a reality dragon, but he was nothing like any reality dragon I've met!  Yog was weird but not THAT corrupt, and the other one's been nothing but nice to us!"


That is intriguing. I feel that this planet may be connected to you in more ways than we think. Perhaps we will find answer there?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That is intriguing. I feel that this planet may be connected to you in more ways than we think. Perhaps we will find answer there?


"I certainly have to hope so."

"Coordinates and path are set.  Ready to engage."

"Then let's do this."

While the ship was making its way to the planet, Cooper continued to address Ahrakas.

"Part of me wants an uneventful trip, part of me wants to really get a lot out of this.  His claim about the rodents.... I swear I'm familiar with the process he's talking about.  Because it really is a process, not just the usual hybrid thing."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back in the pocket dimension on Mars...._

Fabiana began pacing.  She seemed... incredibly uneasy after she had returned.

"Raiden?  I... there are some concerning things I learned while I was away at the Imperial Palace dealing with that crisis.  Do you... have a moment?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I certainly have to hope so."
> 
> "Coordinates and path are set.  Ready to engage."
> 
> ...


It might be best if you get some shut eye before we arrive. We dont know what we will find there.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back in the pocket dimension on Mars...._
> 
> Fabiana began pacing.  She seemed... incredibly uneasy after she had returned.
> 
> "Raiden?  I... there are some concerning things I learned while I was away at the Imperial Palace dealing with that crisis.  Do you... have a moment?"


Yes, what concerns you?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, what concerns you?


"What happened at the Palace.... some of Aten's past inner circle... I don't mean last cycle, I mean the last several million or even billion cycles... tried to make him replace the being in the center of the Eternal Wheel.  Had they succeeded... there would never be another paradise again... the suffering would have been total.  We had to save Aten... good thing he rejected that circle... he seems to have learned what his actions wrought..."

"In the aftermath... he continued to look into who we Architects were, like last cycle.... but this time, we actually discovered just what kind of being we are.  Have you heard of the Great Old Ones?  There are five... they are the spawn of the being at the center of the Wheel.  Their goal was to maintain the Wheel, as we Architects do... though they have much more incomprehensible forms and their methods are a little more... extreme.  Heartless, you could arguably say.  It seems those methods were needed, given the nature of the beings that bound us in the first place.  That is...."

Fabiana locked eyes with Raiden.

"....that is in fact who we are.  I can't say which one I am yet due to the binding, but the Architects are in fact the Great Old Ones.  And the force that bound us to mortal bodies and mortal values... is failing.  It will fail this cycle even if we don't do anything, but it'll be in a disastrous manner if we let it do so naturally.... Aten and the others want to find a more peaceful and safe way of removing the binding.  There's a part of me that wants to go this safe route, but... I'm scared of what will happen once we are free.  Will all the memories and power... flood us so much that we wind up rampaging?"

"And... there is an even simpler question.  Would knowing that I'm one of the Old Ones... knowing that I'm something beyond comprehension... change how you feel about me, especially when the binding breaks?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It might be best if you get some shut eye before we arrive. We dont know what we will find there.


"Okay...."

Cooper curled up to sleep.  What would his dreams be of this time?

Would he get another one of his happier times as Zodiac?

Would he perhaps get one of his time as Manasa, during the all-snake reality?

Maybe one as the Dagda?

Would he get a better insight into that creepy dream with the guy with the golden mask?

Or perhaps he'd finally get a vision of his first life as Cthulhu?

Cooper had no idea what he was in for this time.  He tried not to dwell on it as he shut his eyes.


----------



## Universe (Sep 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ?????? ?????: "Oh, didn't you know?  There's a lot of dragons that try to mimic the Old Ones.  Who knows, with your aura one day they may even try to mimic you."
> 
> The dragoness sighed.
> 
> ...


“I am Universe Celestial”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am Universe Celestial”


Shudde M'ell: "Nice to meet you, Universe.  And..."

"Oh, I'm Firuthi, the new Dragon God of Echoes."

Shudde M'ell: "Thank you.  So... I've run into an issue in this mine.  There's two Blackflame Dragons deliberately spreading evil throughout this songstone and it's making it impossible for me to clear the rubble.  They've even trapped a couple of celestials - I think they're using their energy to spread that evil."

Shudde M'ell looked Universe up and down.

Shudde M'ell: "Say... you're somewhat like the Old Ones. How much do you know of their duties? If you don't know... this might be a perfect opportunity to teach you."


----------



## Universe (Sep 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "Nice to meet you, Universe.  And..."
> 
> "Oh, I'm Firuthi, the new Dragon God of Echoes."
> 
> ...


“I’m a celestial reality dragon hybrid” *She would notice that I haven’t told a lie this whole time*


----------



## Universe (Sep 1, 2022)

*I was nervous*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What happened at the Palace.... some of Aten's past inner circle... I don't mean last cycle, I mean the last several million or even billion cycles... tried to make him replace the being in the center of the Eternal Wheel.  Had they succeeded... there would never be another paradise again... the suffering would have been total.  We had to save Aten... good thing he rejected that circle... he seems to have learned what his actions wrought..."
> 
> "In the aftermath... he continued to look into who we Architects were, like last cycle.... but this time, we actually discovered just what kind of being we are.  Have you heard of the Great Old Ones?  There are five... they are the spawn of the being at the center of the Wheel.  Their goal was to maintain the Wheel, as we Architects do... though they have much more incomprehensible forms and their methods are a little more... extreme.  Heartless, you could arguably say.  It seems those methods were needed, given the nature of the beings that bound us in the first place.  That is...."
> 
> ...


When we were married in the old reality you told me of dreams you had about what our children would be. We knew that wasnt our future to produce offspring. We talked long and hard about this subject in the old reality and my answer was always that I would stand by your side.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay...."
> 
> Cooper curled up to sleep.  What would his dreams be of this time?
> 
> ...


_In your dream, a tall figure with a golden mask greeted you, saying: 'There are many rooms in the house of the Master. Be easy, for from the hands of your enemies I have delivered you.' It seemed you had died and could see yourself laid upon a table lit by candles. But with your own hands you touched the figure, and the figure drew breath, opened eyes, and rose from the table. Then the room was gone, and the world filled with light, and you awoke._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m a celestial reality dragon hybrid” *She would notice that I haven’t told a lie this whole time*





Universe said:


> *I was nervous*


Shudde M'ell: ".....huh.  Didn't think that was possible.  You must be the first."

The dragoness shook her head.

Shudde M'ell: "But that would mean you really drew the short straw.  You'll probably get stuck doing double duty."

She took a deep breath.

Shudde M'ell: "So.... the job of Celestial Dragons is to be caretakers, generally on the level of galaxies at least.   Watch to make sure nothing's disrupted, deal with problems as they come up.  Their gods have a different job and that's to monitor and control the concepts of an underlying reality.  Reality dragons... well, they're the ones actually making the realities and tending to the being in the center of a Wheel.  I know in the case of Tindalos, he works with four others to make realities that last for billions of years at a time.  I should warn you... they only get away with such a low number because they're so ridiculously powerful compared to other reality dragons.  Usually it takes a couple dozen reality dragons working together to make a reality that even lasts half a billion years."

Shudde M'ell sighed.

Shudde M'ell: "There was a claim that one Celestial Dragon God made several million realities in this Wheel, appointed Architects, went to take care of the entity in the center for a few millennia, and returned to find most of the realms dead or dying.  If that's the case... the fact that any of them lasted more than a few millennia is nothing short of a miracle.  You simply can't make the barriers strong enough for any sort of lasting reality alone - and only reality dragons are really qualified as Architects. But... the fact that they were made at all... a reality dragon has the ability to bring those realities back to life, IF they can find enough crystallized energy and release it in that reality."

She motioned.

Shudde M'ell: "A reality dragon... also has the lesser job of dealing with rifts that are beyond a celestial dragon's capabilities. I believe the Blackflame Dragons will be a good test of that, especially with your backup. Follow me."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> When we were married in the old reality you told me of dreams you had about what our children would be. We knew that wasnt our future to produce offspring. We talked long and hard about this subject in the old reality and my answer was always that I would stand by your side.


"Thank you."

Fabiana breathed a sigh of relief.

"While it may not be the same, there is.... one child we technically can have."

Fabiana produced the AI core egg she had previously received.

"After the palace incident, the dragon who found us this cycle brought us to Thulcan for a while.  He went searching for his creator's notes on him... and eventually came back stating that he had found scout ships for all of the Architects.  He stated that they need AI cores to operate... and this egg is an answer to that.  It will resonate with our feelings and how we treat it... and it will develop into a core for the ship.  I believe the ship can seat two if we ever need to go somewhere together."

Fabiana put the egg away.

"But let us focus on the here and now.  I still have to give a speech about my rise to... OUR throne.  Is there anything in particular you want me to include in the speech?"



Baron Tredegar said:


> In your dream, a tall figure with a golden mask greeted you, saying: 'There are many rooms in the house of the Master. Be easy, for from the hands of your enemies I have delivered you.' It seemed you had died and could see yourself laid upon a table lit by candles. But with your own hands you touched the figure, and the figure drew breath, opened eyes, and rose from the table. Then the room was gone, and the world filled with light, and you awoke.


Cooper woke up befuddled.

"There's that mask guy again.  And... I feel like I was... resurrecting myself?  I'm not entirely sure.  Ugh, this is so confusing."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "While it may not be the same, there is.... one child we technically can have."
> 
> Fabiana produced the AI core egg she had previously received.
> 
> ...


In the old reality we were wanting to build a great future for this one. Maybe its time for us to make it a reality. Ive hidden this city from most outsiders, maybe its time we reveal it. The Earth people might freak out though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> In the old reality we were wanting to build a great future for this one. Maybe its time for us to make it a reality. Ive hidden this city from most outsiders, maybe its time we reveal it. The Earth people might freak out though.


"I.... like the idea.  When we do it, in relation to the other Architects' ascensions, is up to you.  I know Loki's already done his ascension... at this point I've learned to take his combative ways in stride, but him spelling out what happened was something of an interesting touch to the proceedings."


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: ".....huh.  Didn't think that was possible.  You must be the first."
> 
> The dragoness shook her head.
> 
> ...


*I sighed hating my life even more* “ok” *I followed her* “and it’s true that god was my father”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed hating my life even more* “ok” *I followed her* “and it’s true that god was my father”


Shudde M'ell: "Your father was ambitious, that's for sure.  I don't think you'll get saddled with reviving all of them, at least not until your power develops some more."

The trio followed further into the mine.  Eventually, they came across a room with a jagged purple rift in the center.  Two black-scaled feral dragons were tending to it.  Every one of their scales looked like a flickering shadow flame, even their length seemingly changing to match that image.  Their back legs looked extremely powerful, vaguely resembling rabbit legs.

*"It hurts...."*

Universe noted that there were strings of evil energy connecting the rift to the two black dragons.  The rift was also connected to the very ground.... and to another room, where he could hear two celestial dragons crying.

*"I... I CAN'T H̸O̶L̵D̷ ̴F̴͈͑Ǐ̴̙Ȑ̸̘Ȕ̵̱̓T̷͔͊̋H̵̬̪͐I̸̢̛̠̔'̸̘͊̀S̵̜̃ͅ ̵͖̌P̷̦̓A̸͚͎͋͊Ȉ̴̧̹̟̻̈̀͘Ń̴̖̲̠̪ B̵̛͈͔̎͊͆Ȁ̵͙̘̟̏͗͠͝C̶̥̈̀̋̉͝K̶̼̩̩̪͙̣͛͠͝ ̵͎̣͒̿A̷̢͉͉̘͒̏͜͠Ǹ̵͙̙͔̤̠̕͝Y̷͙͓̱͋͒̈́͐̅͘͠͠M̸͉͘O̶̧̡̳̬̣̲͍̯͂̑̀́͊͊̂Ṛ̵̣̳̥͖͓͌̋͌͌̕͘͝E̸̢̨̮͕̻̘̼̠̿̏̆̃̎͊̍̀!̷̥̳̾̉́̌̈́͊!̷̝͍̼̋̐̈́ͅ"*

With a horrific roar - a roar that Universe remembered exactly, the same as when Firuthi had been possessed by Mitzie - Firuthi mutated into his Jormungandr form and went at the two black-scaled dragons.  He proved more than a match for both of them at once, but they were ridiculously durable.  The fight would assuredly drag for a while.

Shudde M'ell: "......oh no..... Universe! Can you see the rift energy?  It's making him go berserk!  Your friend can't drop out of bloodlust unless you do something about this rift!"


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "Your father was ambitious, that's for sure.  I don't think you'll get saddled with reviving all of them, at least not until your power develops some more."
> 
> The trio followed further into the mine.  Eventually, they came across a room with a jagged purple rift in the center.  Two black-scaled feral dragons were tending to it.  Every one of their scales looked like a flickering shadow flame, even their length seemingly changing to match that image.  Their back legs looked extremely powerful, vaguely resembling rabbit legs.
> 
> ...


*I started chanting in ancient celestial and my aura gets stronger and blasts the rift with reality dragon energy* “come on please work”


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

*The energy blasted the black dragons* “GET AWAY FROM MY FAMILY!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started chanting in ancient celestial and my aura gets stronger and blasts the rift with reality dragon energy* “come on please work”





Universe said:


> *The energy blasted the black dragons* “GET AWAY FROM MY FAMILY!”


At first, the blast looked like it only made the rift pulse slightly.  It also looked like it barely affected the dragons.

However, he then realized the amount of sheer evil in this mine had gone down _significantly_.

Shudde M'ell: "Do it again! The evil had permeated all the way down to the stone, I can sense that it receded a lot from that blast!"


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> At first, the blast looked like it only made the rift pulse slightly.  It also looked like it barely affected the dragons.
> 
> However, he then realized the amount of sheer evil in this mine had gone down _significantly_.
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "Do it again! The evil had permeated all the way down to the stone, I can sense that it receded a lot from that blast!"


*I blasted it again with reality dragon energy*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I blasted it again with reality dragon energy*


The second blast caused the evil that permeated the mine to recede all the way to the rift.  The rift shrank.... and closed, the tendrils dissipating.

Firuthi got the two flame-scaled dragons in a chokehold with his tentacles and was just starting to pull them tighter when he suddenly stopped.  There were now _three_ crying celestial dragons - the two from earlier, plus Firuthi's face was now raining amethysts.

The flame-scaled dragons struggled.  Then suddenly-

Flame-Scaled Dragon: "What?  I'm... I'm being enveloped in darkness...."

Other Flame-Scaled Dragon: "I'm seeing visions... a smooth dragon... limned in eternal flames?....I'm... prostrated before him?...."

First Dragon: "No... no... I must... I must resist...."

Second Dragon: "YOU WILL NOT HAVE ME, EREBUS!"

Universe recognized the feeling the two flame-scaled dragons were going through... he had gone through it a few times himself.


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The second blast caused the evil that permeated the mine to recede all the way to the rift.  The rift shrank.... and closed, the tendrils dissipating.
> 
> Firuthi got the two flame-scaled dragons in a chokehold with his tentacles and was just starting to pull them tighter when he suddenly stopped.  There were now _three_ crying celestial dragons - the two from earlier, plus Firuthi's face was now raining amethysts.
> 
> ...


“Hey it’s okay he’s a kind being” *I used my truth powers to share my memories of the being and how he had saved me from bloodlust*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hey it’s okay he’s a kind being”


First Dragon: "What?.... That's.... that's a lie...."

Second Dragon: "He's.... he's a mindless blob of destruction!...."

Shudde M'ell: "Poor guys. Looks like their heads have been filled with propaganda. Got any personal experience with ol' Erebus? They do have mindlinks, as a lot of higher dragons do..."


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> First Dragon: "What?.... That's.... that's a lie...."
> 
> Second Dragon: "He's.... he's a mindless blob of destruction!...."
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "Poor guys. Looks like their heads have been filled with propaganda. Got any personal experience with ol' Erebus? They do have mindlinks, as a lot of higher dragons do..."


“I can’t lie”


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> First Dragon: "What?.... That's.... that's a lie...."
> 
> Second Dragon: "He's.... he's a mindless blob of destruction!...."
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "Poor guys. Looks like their heads have been filled with propaganda. Got any personal experience with ol' Erebus? They do have mindlinks, as a lot of higher dragons do..."


*I shared memories of how he had saved me from my bloodlust*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can’t lie”





Universe said:


> *I used my truth powers to share my memories of the being and how he had saved me from bloodlust*


The dragons resisted, at first.  Then... then the memory finally got through to them.  They relented.  Firuthi's tentacles stopped strangling them, and they collapsed to the floor.

Two other dragons, more clearly celestial dragons, emerged.  Both of them were mainly topaz, but one was ebony while the other was ivory.

Topaz-Ebony Dragon: "You... one of you finally came for us!...."

Topaz-Ivory Dragon: "Where's Dad?...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The dragons resisted, at first.  Then... then the memory finally got through to them.  They relented.  Firuthi's tentacles stopped strangling them, and they collapsed to the floor.
> 
> Two other dragons, more clearly celestial dragons, emerged.  Both of them were mainly topaz, but one was ebony while the other was ivory.
> 
> ...


“Outside” *I was panting*


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

*I then passed out as this was the first time I had used Reality dragon energy*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Outside” *I was panting*


"I could feel the whole mine.... thousands of beings crying in pain and terror.... then the two of them... and.... when we got to the rift.... I swear I heard a painful moan from Azathoth...."

*"I may be immune to the corruption... but I can only hold Firuthi down through so much.... when he heard the moan.... I lost my grip on him!...."*

It occurred to Universe that he'd heard the pained moan too.

Shudde M'ell: "Universe....."


Universe said:


> *I then passed out as this was the first time I had used Reality dragon energy*


Shudde M'ell: "He succeeded, at any rate.  Let's all go up to the surface."

The next thing Universe knew, he felt himself in a hug with at least four other dragons.  Those being Aeternus, the two kids he'd saved, and Aeternus' other kid Eclipse.  He could feel sapphires landing on his body near-constantly - in fact this was probably the most he'd seen Aeternus cry, ever.

"My... my family... you've.... you've saved my family...."

Eclipse: "Dad... we're also part of HIS family... we celestials are... ALL family...."

"......I know......"

The two flame-scaled dragons were hugging each other and sobbing off to the side.  They were both shaking.


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I could feel the whole mine.... thousands of beings crying in pain and terror.... then the two of them... and.... when we got to the rift.... I swear I heard a painful moan from Azathoth...."
> 
> *"I may be immune to the corruption... but I can only hold Firuthi down through so much.... when he heard the moan.... I lost my grip on him!...."*
> 
> ...


“Ohhh my body hurts it feels like I’ve been hit by a spaceship coming out of hyperspace” *I had a horrible headache*


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

“Ow my head”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ohhh my body hurts it feels like I’ve been hit by a spaceship coming out of hyperspace”





Universe said:


> “Ow my head”


Shudde M'ell: "You did it, Universe.  You really have the reality dragon power in you.  That's... Tindalos once said that feeling's normal for overdoing it on using the Old Ones' power."

Shudde M'ell looked at the two flame-scaled dragons.

Shudde M'ell: "Say.... they were describing a dragon limned in eternal flame.... could they have been asked to bow before Cthugha? Have you seen Cthugha, or Tindalos for that matter?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "You did it, Universe.  You really have the reality dragon power in you.  That's... Tindalos once said that feeling's normal for overdoing it on using the Old Ones' power."
> 
> Shudde M'ell looked at the two flame-scaled dragons.
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "Say.... they were describing a dragon limned in eternal flame.... could they have been asked to bow before Cthugha? Have you seen Cthugha, or Tindalos for that matter?"


*I groaned my head hurt too much for thinking*


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

“Is this what a hangover feels like?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned my head hurt too much for thinking*


Shudde M'ell: "I suppose I can ask later. Let's... just take it easy for a while, even though the open air makes me a bit uneasy..."



Universe said:


> “Is this what a hangover feels like?”


"I've only been slightly buzzed before but... from everything I understand, yeah."

Firuthi hesitated.

"Funny, I thought celestials having really high-end everything extended to alcohol.  Oh well."

Well, there HAVE been jokes about alcohol being a truth serum before....


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "I suppose I can ask later. Let's... just take it easy for a while, even though the open air makes me a bit uneasy..."
> 
> 
> "I've only been slightly buzzed before but... from everything I understand, yeah."
> ...


“Ohhhhh my poor head I don’t like it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

_((And now, ascension #2.))_

Oriana stood atop a mountain peak, the snow falling around her.

"This is Oriana Abrae, coming to you live from Muskie Mountain on the planet Thulcan.  Some of you may know me by the name Khione.  A few may know more... ancient names.  Any of you who knew me before would know my affinity with the cold."

"Which includes the vast coldness of space.  In many of my past incarnations, I've been the one helping people explore the vastness of the universe.  I've actually been around long enough to see the other four try their hand at uplifting civilizations for space exploration.  Fujin and Loki pulled it off pretty well, but they ran into mentalities that slowed down the exploration.  Loki always wanting to pick a fight and Fujin always wanting long nights with other civilizations.  Dagda, he got too obsessed with designing the ships and not focused enough on whether they function well, and Aten?  We don't talk about Aten's attempt at uplifting civilizations for space travel."

Three beings in full power armor, with noticeable jetpacks on the backs of them, approached behind Oriana.  They were a blue anole, a crow, and an opossum, in order of height and relative body shape from largest to smallest.  The opossum almost was Oriana's height.

"I also get civilizations ready for flight in general.  So imagine my surprise when I find out this planet is partly ahead of the game already.  They have airplanes, a bit crude ones but functional.  They also have working jetpack suits like these three are wearing.  They had to remove parts to make them function against the AI that was terrorizing this planet... an AI, it turns out, made by one of Loki's past acquaintances!  And it turns out... he left huge amounts of space tech on this planet when he fled it!"

The jetpack troopers left the camera shot.

"ALL of the Architects have a copy of the schematics.  But this planet is the one with the actual ships.  Funny thing about these ships... thanks to said past acquaintance of Loki's reaching out beyond his own realm, these ships aren't just limited to this reality, or even to this Eternal Wheel.  So the people of this planet - both the Beastbloods AND the Essenceborn - have something of a head start when it comes to space exploration, once I teach them the ins and outs of running the ships.  I plan to get at least inter-reality travel to everyone.  We have a rare shot at showing everyone the joys and wonder of the entire Wheel and beyond, not just our little reality.  I plan to seize that chance."

The jetpack troopers did a flyby, the sound roaring.

"A winter's tale, one we can share with everyone. Yannick?"

Music began to play.  There was a rumble nearby.  Backup was provided offscreen by Dural _((whose words will be provided in italics in case the colors are too close))_.

"So quiet and peaceful, _dreaming,_ tranquil and blissful, _dreaming,_ there's a kind of magic in the air, _dreaming-"_

At this point, Oriana stepped forward on to something.  The view behind her turned... revealing that the whole film crew, and now also Oriana, were on the hand of a giant mech!

"-what a truly magnificent view, _dreaming,_ a breathtaking scene-"

Now Oriana and Dural sang together.

"-With _the_ dreams _of_ the _world,_ in _the_ palm _of_ your _hand..."_

Oriana and Dural continued to sing the rest of the song like this, Oriana taking the lead.  As they did so, the giant mech walked from the mountain to pan around to an absolutely amazing view.  Seasons seemed to change as the mech walked - a purely visual effect, but a clearly powerful one.

Eventually, as the song wrapped up, the mech set everyone down on the roof of Stallion's Mount.

"Oh, it's bliss.  I will share this vision with everyone, the means to attain it and the joys of exploring.  My throne, here on this planet Thulcan, will be first, then I will work towards bestowing this dream on other worlds.  There is much beauty to be found out there, if you go out and seek it."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper woke up befuddled.
> 
> "There's that mask guy again. And... I feel like I was... resurrecting myself? I'm not entirely sure. Ugh, this is so confusing."


Did you have those dreams again?
Either way we are almost there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Did you have those dreams again?
> Either way we are almost there.


"Yes.  And it seems they are no clearer than they were the first time.  Less terrifying, at least."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  And it seems they are no clearer than they were the first time.  Less terrifying, at least."


Does this golden mask guy remind you of anyone from your past lives?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Does this golden mask guy remind you of anyone from your past lives?


"His actual identity escapes me... however... I do remember him insisting there was a 'sixth Councilor' that he was intending on restoring, even as he was serving us.  We... he attempted to sabotage our sacred ritual, in a way that may very well have been worse than Loki's rebellion last cycle.  Our ritual wound up going very differently that cycle - I don't remember our names back then, but I do know the Aten and Loki of those days had to fight the man while Oriana, Fabiana, and I continued the ritual at the giant, beating heart of that reality.  I am the one who struck the six blows on it.  Every blow made him scream, like we were destroying his essence.  With the sixth blow... he fell.  Aten and Loki tried to make sure he was dead... I knew, with that sixth blow, we had ended that reality.  If he somehow survived... then it's very likely he's a reality dragon in disguise."

Cooper sighed.

"The next reality was very... hostile, shall we say."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "His actual identity escapes me... however... I do remember him insisting there was a 'sixth Councilor' that he was intending on restoring, even as he was serving us.  We... he attempted to sabotage our sacred ritual, in a way that may very well have been worse than Loki's rebellion last cycle.  Our ritual wound up going very differently that cycle - I don't remember our names back then, but I do know the Aten and Loki of those days had to fight the man while Oriana, Fabiana, and I continued the ritual at the giant, beating heart of that reality.  I am the one who struck the six blows on it.  Every blow made him scream, like we were destroying his essence.  With the sixth blow... he fell.  Aten and Loki tried to make sure he was dead... I knew, with that sixth blow, we had ended that reality.  If he somehow survived... then it's very likely he's a reality dragon in disguise."
> 
> Cooper sighed.
> 
> "The next reality was very... hostile, shall we say."


That sounds... traumatic.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That sounds... traumatic.


"Oh, yes.  I can't tell you the whole details of it, but our sacred ritual is usually a... calm affair.  Last reality Loki took a few cheap verbal shots during his part of the chanting, for... obvious reasons... but even that much deviation can cause issues for the ensuing reality.  It needs to be done in a fairly stable and organized fashion each time."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, yes.  I can't tell you the whole details of it, but our sacred ritual is usually a... calm affair.  Last reality Loki took a few cheap verbal shots during his part of the chanting, for... obvious reasons... but even that much deviation can cause issues for the ensuing reality.  It needs to be done in a fairly stable and organized fashion each time."


Yes, I vaguely remember last realities ritual.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, I vaguely remember last realities ritual.


"It still amazes me that neither Aten nor Khione tried to fire back at Loki, with some of the things he said."

Cooper let out another sigh.

"Let us hope we don't run into the masked guy on this planet.... or if we do, that the stakes at least aren't as high as at the Palace."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It still amazes me that neither Aten nor Khione tried to fire back at Loki, with some of the things he said."
> 
> Cooper let out another sigh.
> 
> "Let us hope we don't run into the masked guy on this planet.... or if we do, that the stakes at least aren't as high as at the Palace."


Yes, looks like we are coming to land now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, looks like we are coming to land now.


"Time to meet my destiny."

"Aw, don't be like that."

"We're coming with you, so don't fret."

"Hopefully I learned enough on galactic etiquette here.  I seemed to do okay on the last planet, but this one...."

"Let us see what awaits."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Time to meet my destiny."
> 
> "Aw, don't be like that."
> 
> ...


_I lowered the exit ramp and stepped foot on the new planet._
Well I can already tell Im going to have a hard time comprehending this place.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I lowered the exit ramp and stepped foot on the new planet._
> Well I can already tell Im going to have a hard time comprehending this place.


"Yes.  It looks like... we've landed on a giant tree?"

"They have a pamphlet here... it's all trees and islands?  And a big ocean that few approach?"

"Luckily I was built light, so I won't risk snapping any of the bridges."

"First order of business, I think we need to find out what Lord is running the place.  I'll know my etiquette when I figure that out."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  It looks like... we've landed on a giant tree?"
> 
> "They have a pamphlet here... it's all trees and islands?  And a big ocean that few approach?"
> 
> ...


Seeing as I was unaware of this place existing It may not have a Temporal Lord. Unless Lucifers shenanigans are to blame.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Seeing as I was unaware of this place existing It may not have a Temporal Lord. Unless Lucifers shenanigans are to blame.


"Only one way to find out."

Cooper flagged down a nearby squirrel guard.

"Excuse me, we've just arrived and we'd like to know more about this planet... who is it you serve?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Only one way to find out."
> 
> Cooper flagged down a nearby squirrel guard.
> 
> "Excuse me, we've just arrived and we'd like to know more about this planet... who is it you serve?"


Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


Cooper turned to Ahrakas.

"Well, this is going to be awkward.  My curse prevents me from comprehending parts of it, but... I definitely caught 'in his house at R'lyeh'."

"I'd say we found the right place, Ahrakas."

"Now to find someone who speaks words comprehendable by mortals."

"Wasn't the one guy talking about a fishing village?  We might want to start there."

"It'd probably be near the tree bases.  Too long a casting line otherwise."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> "Well, this is going to be awkward.  My curse prevents me from comprehending parts of it, but... I definitely caught 'in his house at R'lyeh'."
> 
> ...


I think Ill let you lead the way Cooper, maybe you might begin remembering this places layout.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think Ill let you lead the way Cooper, maybe you might begin remembering this places layout.


Cooper began leading the entourage through some of the treetops.

"I... am vaguely remembering some things, now that I think about it.  Bad news is, the friends I had in the last reality wouldn't be here.  Good news is... I remember a world like this, where rulership was shared by two above and two below."

The views from the bridges gave some hint that the trees were well over fifty feet tall each.  A fall from here to the water would still hurt.

"Some versions of the tale say it was a family called the Marshes that ran the place.... no.  Those muskrats and beavers are just the ones that go between the surface and the underwater.  They're the most vulnerable to a slow transformation known as 'the Call', but any rodent native to the planet can suffer it."

"Transformation?  Would you refer to the Innsmouth Look?"

"That's just what that duck called it.  I know it as the Call.  It generally passes in families.  The kids are normal.  The adults start turning into dragons."

"We're getting sidetracked.  Who are the rulers above?"

"Oh, yes.  The last I remembered, they're named Zadok and Hardstrom.  One's a flying squirrel and one's a gopher, don't remember which is which.  They would be guaranteed to at least speak normally, no one gets to the ocean without their say-so."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper began leading the entourage through some of the treetops.
> 
> "I... am vaguely remembering some things, now that I think about it.  Bad news is, the friends I had in the last reality wouldn't be here.  Good news is... I remember a world like this, where rulership was shared by two above and two below."
> 
> ...


Then lead on to where you think they are, I will do the diplomacy when that time comes.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then lead on to where you think they are, I will do the diplomacy when that time comes.


"Let's see.... that way leads to the one area with regular tourists.... that way is the hall of records, would know some of the families that have gone through the Call.... ah, that way would be the fishing village."

Cooper led the entourage to a cluster of five trees.  They looked like they had a series of bridges down to the islands below.

A flying squirrel was waiting on the bridge blocking access to the five islands.

Squirrel: "You must be the ones that landed. I find you a.... very odd entourage for a place like this. Who are you?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium, these are my companions. And he, _I pointed towards Cooper, _Is the Architect Cooper, better known to your people as C'thulhu.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium, these are my companions. And he, _I pointed towards Cooper, _Is the Architect Cooper, better known to your people as C'thulhu.


Squirrel: "Temporal Imperium?  I've heard of you guys.  Tseen Ke's Lord, Shofixti, tried to set up trade here once.  I'll tell you the same thing I told him, this planet sustains itself and has no need for trade."

The flying squirrel hesitated.

Squirrel: "As for your claim that he is Cthulhu.... Cthulhu is a lot more grand than a mere otter.  What is your proof?"

"I'm thinking of what one will get through to him.  I'd say you try proving me first, some of these methods bring up rather uncomfortable memories."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Squirrel: "Temporal Imperium?  I've heard of you guys.  Tseen Ke's Lord, Shofixti, tried to set up trade here once.  I'll tell you the same thing I told him, this planet sustains itself and has no need for trade."
> 
> The flying squirrel hesitated.
> 
> ...


He knows of many things that others would not, of the Binding, his brethren, and of the Call.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He knows of many things that others would not, of the Binding, his brethren, and of the Call.


The flying squirrel stared at Ahrakas for a good fifteen seconds.  Finally, he breathed a sigh of relief.

Squirrel: "Forgive my manners.  A worrying number of tourists try to claim passage by saying they're either Cthulhu, Dagon, or Mother Hydra... but none of them know even one of those things, let alone all three.  They especially insult with the Call, calling it something derisive like the Innsmouth Look."

"No chanting or worship phrases?  You're being quite direct with us, for being in the blatant presence of your god."

Squirrel: "No, Cthulhu wanted at least one group who specifically did not do open worship, as kind of a ward.  I just have a tiny statue of him in my residence."

The squirrel stepped aside.

Squirrel: "The name's Hardstrom. Zadok's off drinking again, so I'll just let you through. If you're trying to bring Cthulhu to his city below, I... think one of the ones in the fishing village might be nearing the end of their Call. Esther, I think. They'll have diving suits down there, the Marshes use them to explore beneath the waves until their Call runs its course and they can properly join the congregation."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The flying squirrel stared at Ahrakas for a good fifteen seconds.  Finally, he breathed a sigh of relief.
> 
> Squirrel: "Forgive my manners.  A worrying number of tourists try to claim passage by saying they're either Cthulhu, Dagon, or Mother Hydra... but none of them know even one of those things, let alone all three.  They especially insult with the Call, calling it something derisive like the Innsmouth Look."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help. 
Well you want to go check out this fishing village now?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thank you for your help.
> Well you want to go check out this fishing village now?


"Yes.  We should make haste down below."

"Air supply in my power armor is ready."

"Let's hope I've got everything set in this thing."

"Gaskets are secured.  Did you remember your own envirosuit, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  We should make haste down below."
> 
> "Air supply in my power armor is ready."
> 
> ...


_I summoned my helmet into my hand. _Lets hope the cape doesnt get dirty.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I summoned my helmet into my hand. _Lets hope the cape doesnt get dirty.


"Looks like we're set."

The entourage made its way down below the trees.  At the base of the cluster of trees was indeed a small fishing village.  The children looked like normal rodents.  So did a few of the younger adults.  Anyone older, though... the traits were small at first.  Dragon eyes and tiny horns.  The older ones had sharper claws and rough skin, and the horns had grown.

Near the edge of the fishing village, the group saw a tent that had a muskrat with a particularly advanced stage of the Call.  Her tail was scaly and had fins growing out of it.  Her ears had extended parallel to her horns.

She looked at the entourage.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like we're set."
> 
> The entourage made its way down below the trees.  At the base of the cluster of trees was indeed a small fishing village.  The children looked like normal rodents.  So did a few of the younger adults.  Anyone older, though... the traits were small at first.  Dragon eyes and tiny horns.  The older ones had sharper claws and rough skin, and the horns had grown.
> 
> ...


Hello there.
Esther I presume?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hello there.
> Esther I presume?


The muskrat nodded.  She spoke, in a guttural language that actually sounded like the squirrel guard from up above.

"She says she doesn't have long, and that the next one to run this tent is Silas."

"This is the tent with all the diving gear.  Do you want any?"

"Won't need it.  It turns out I don't actually need air and don't have to worry about water pressure."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The muskrat nodded.  She spoke, in a guttural language that actually sounded like the squirrel guard from up above.
> 
> "She says she doesn't have long, and that the next one to run this tent is Silas."
> 
> ...


Im ready. 
What do you mean "she doesnt have long?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im ready.
> What do you mean "she doesnt have long?"


"From a look at her, she's almost completely turned into one of the Deep Ones.  She will shed the last vestiges of her surface life for an eternity beneath the waves soon."

The muskrat stood up.  She waved to the rest of the village and then spoke a few short words to the entourage.

"Scratch that, she's just stated it's her time.  Hey, Esther, would you be willing to let us follow you?"

The muskrat spoke again.

"She'll let us follow her."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "From a look at her, she's almost completely turned into one of the Deep Ones.  She will shed the last vestiges of her surface life for an eternity beneath the waves soon."
> 
> The muskrat stood up.  She waved to the rest of the village and then spoke a few short words to the entourage.
> 
> ...


Thank you maam. Lead on my friend.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thank you maam. Lead on my friend.


The muskrat led the entourage to the water's edge.  She turned, ensuring that everyone had their gear on.

Then, she stepped into the water.  As she immersed herself fully in the water, her muskrat fur slipped fully from her body.  She now had the appearance of a wingless dragon, with webbed hands and feet, face spikes, horns, ears parallel to horns, and the finned tail.

If you discarded the webbed hands and feet, she'd honestly look an awful lot like Firuthi's normal sea dragon form, pre-assimilation.

She swam forward, occasionally checking behind to make sure everyone followed.  Jackson and Saxon had deployed the helmets of their power armor, Tyrim was doing fine.... and Cooper swam adeptly, not emitting any bubbles unlike the rest.  It seemed he wasn't kidding when he said he didn't need to breathe.

Cooper seemed to speak into the entourage's minds.

_"These are probably some of the clearest waters you'll ever see.  Take the chance to observe them while you're down here, note anything interesting."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ohhhhh my poor head I don’t like it”


Aeternus reached out with telepathy.

_"Father?  Cosmos, can you hear me?  Our boy Universe... he's saved my kids Penumbral and Annular!.... and he's brought three others up from the mine.... can you come here to Denebola?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus reached out with telepathy.
> 
> _"Father?  Cosmos, can you hear me?  Our boy Universe... he's saved my kids Penumbral and Annular!.... and he's brought three others up from the mine.... can you come here to Denebola?"_


*Cosmos teleports there*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleports there*


"I dunno how he did it, but he saved my kids from that corrupt mine..."

Shudde M'ell was taken aback by Cosmos' sudden arrival.

Shudde M'ell: "I... I think I've seen you before... you were trying to do something with my master Tindalos all those eons ago. You're the father of the sapphire one.... is this boy Universe your grandson? If so, he's already getting the hang of using reality dragon energy to seal rifts...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I dunno how he did it, but he saved my kids from that corrupt mine..."
> 
> Shudde M'ell was taken aback by Cosmos' sudden arrival.
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "I... I think I've seen you before... you were trying to do something with my master Tindalos all those eons ago. You're the father of the sapphire one.... is this boy Universe your grandson? If so, he's already getting the hang of using reality dragon energy to seal rifts...."


Cosmos:”Yes I am his grandfather”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*He hugs Aeternus* Cosmos:”hello son”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes I am his grandfather”


Shudde M'ell: "He also said his father was the one who created millions of realities in this Wheel that only wound up lasting a few millennia.  Impressive for a celestial god.  I think this boy can revive them if he finds the energy... though he has a bit of a headache from using the energy, and I didn't exactly specialize in healing..."



Universe said:


> *He hugs Aeternus* Cosmos:”hello son”


Aeternus hugged back.  His three children also proceeded to hug Cosmos.

Eclipse: "Grandpa!"

Penumbral (topaz-ebony): "The millennium underground hurt... the lion who runs this planet tried to save me, but those blackflame dragons were too much for mortals to fight..."

Annular (topaz-ivory): "I'm... I'm just happy to be away from that torturous rift... after a millennium of being imprisoned by it...."

The two blackflame dragons were shaking in terror at Cosmos' presence.


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "He also said his father was the one who created millions of realities in this Wheel that only wound up lasting a few millennia.  Impressive for a celestial god.  I think this boy can revive them if he finds the energy... though he has a bit of a headache from using the energy, and I didn't exactly specialize in healing..."
> 
> 
> Aeternus hugged back.  His three children also proceeded to hug Cosmos.
> ...


*Cosmos smiles at them* Cosmos:”It’s nice to finally meet you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos smiles at them* Cosmos:”It’s nice to finally meet you”


Shudde M'ell: "It's so happy to see a family finally come together."

She hesitated.

Shudde M'ell: "Say, Cosmos... if you all are willing to act in the open... does that mean Aten finally gave up that stupid decree of his?  I had to call off the search for my master Tindalos because of that stupid vendetta of his..."

Another pause.

Shudde M'ell: "Where are my manners? The name is Shudde M'ell. I'm the leader of the Hound Dragon sect known as the Chthonians. Our sect follows Tindalos and his 'Grand Wurm' aspect. I'm operating openly because this mine had been corrupted and collapsed.... I might actually be able to do something about the collapse now that your boy purified the mine...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "It's so happy to see a family finally come together."
> 
> She hesitated.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Yes do it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes do it”


Shudde M'ell: "I plan to.  But first..."

A pause.

Shudde M'ell: "Have you by any chance seen Tindalos? Or Cthugha, for that matter, seeing as the two flame dragons were shown visions of him?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "I plan to.  But first..."
> 
> A pause.
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "Have you by any chance seen Tindalos? Or Cthugha, for that matter, seeing as the two flame dragons were shown visions of him?"


*Cosmos:” you mean my brother? Then yes I’ve actually spoken to him Aten is cthugha”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos:” you mean my brother?”


Shudde M'ell stared in shock.

Shudde M'ell: "I... I... you're.... oh, right. That relationship never came up over the millennia, but if your son's able to create realities at all, it's the only thing that would make sense. Have you seen either of those brothers recently?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell stared in shock.
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "I... I... you're.... oh, right. That relationship never came up over the millennia, but if your son's able to create realities at all, it's the only thing that would make sense. Have you seen either of those brothers recently?"


Cosmos:”yes I have Cthugha he’s Aten”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”yes I have Cthugha he’s Aten”


That statement caused Shudde M'ell to fall flat on her rear.  The two flame dragons also stared in shock.

Shudde M'ell: "WHAT? How.... I... he... that means he went against his own kind! Why? What could drive him to such madness?!?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Cosmos:”He doesn’t remember I honestly don’t know as I was asleep for 60 realities”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*She could see that Cosmos’s age was catching up with him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He doesn’t remember I honestly don’t know as I was asleep for 60 realities”





Universe said:


> *She could see that Cosmos’s age was catching up with him*


Shudde M'ell: "Hmmm... the memories are getting harder to maintain.... I would like to know where-"

Two lions suddenly showed up.  They were carrying a viewscreen.

Lions: "What are you all doing out here?  You're missing the big announcement!"

They showed the screen to the dragons.

The broadcast screen showed Pavlin from the shoulders up, in his floral shirt.

"Ladies and gentlemen, this is Pavlin Regenbogen coming to you from the realm of Fumalsamakah.  Some of you may know me as Aten, and you'll wonder why Aten's on vacation, considering he so rarely took a day off last time and was more than a little hard-hearted."

"Well... I have some explaining to do."

Pavlin motioned to two dragons behind him.  One had scales that individually looked like flickering black flames, and the other looked somewhat like a mix between an avian and an elephant.  Both were were bound in heavy chains and shackles.  Pavlin... revealed his arms at this point, and the camera zoomed out to show he too was bound in heavy shackles.

"Last reality, the circumstances of my arrival left me with a vendetta towards dragons.  Some of you know this and tried to stop me.  I would rather not name the dragon who abused us Architects, as I'd like to let him get some peace and find himself.  Besides, he surrendered his power to a recreation of the Jormungandr, who has ascended to take his place as a celestial dragon god.  But let's get back to last reality.  I attempted to explore my past after the abuse... and I wound up delving into things man was not meant to know.  But it stalled... and that's when I fell hard into subjugation.  I wanted to be rid of the dragons."

"This time around?  The dragons made it a point to make sure I wouldn't fall."

Pavlin touched the shackles on his arms with a finger.  They started to glow.

"At first I mistook their insistence for an attempt to curry favor with me.  But the more I continued to dig into the past, the more I realized... I was shackled.  All of the Architects were shackled.  But the dragons that tried to ingratiate themselves with me... were not the ones doing the shackling!  There was a group called the Twelve Viles that these dragons detested to their very core."

The glow on the shackles spread not just across all the shackles on Pavlin, but the ones on the dragons as well.

"The Twelve Viles seek to murder the Architects' father.  They seek to do it by draining all of the power of the Eternal Wheel and hoarding it for themselves.  They cannot be allowed to succeed under any circumstances.  We Architects fought them for many millennia.  They bound us to get us out of the way of their conquest, but we'd sown our worship among them.  However... my vendetta against the dragons last time as Aten nearly ruined everything.  And my appointee, Lucifer, tried to make me replace my father just moments ago - but the pain and suffering would have been total if he had succeeded."

All of the shackles were glowing completely.  Pavlin shed a few tears as he continued his speech.

"This will be painful for a lot of you to hear, and for me to say... Loki's rebellion and his Convergence ultimately saved us all.  He was right.  But my search... there is no longer any turning back.  The Architects... we must free ourselves, for the sake of the Wheel.  And for that, we need the dragons.  We are kin to some of these dragons.  They've come, to make sure we are free, and properly.  I... I cannot hold my vendetta against the dragons anymore.  It was wrong to begin with, and it's even more wrong now.  Let this be a lesson to anyone afraid of making mistakes... no one is perfect.  Not even at this level."

Pavlin raised his arms.

"As I ascend to my throne here on Fumalsamakah, let this be an era of reconciliation.  Of freedom from our past mistakes.  Of... equality and acceptance."

The shackles exploded.  But they did not explode into bits of metal.  No, they exploded into motes of light that looked like an entire flight of tiny dragons.  The dragon motes took flight into the sky.

Both of the formerly-chained dragons hugged Pavlin.

"Let this be an era of love.  And Cosmos... wherever you are.... when we're released, remember that you have things we do not.  Do not let our sheer power scare you once we free ourselves from the shackles the Twelve Viles imposed."

Shudde M'ell collapsed on hearing the speech.  She tried tears of granite.  The two flame dragons also cried.


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "Hmmm... the memories are getting harder to maintain.... I would like to know where-"
> 
> Two lions suddenly showed up.  They were carrying a viewscreen.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looked proud and I was glowing with pure Reality dragon energy*


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Cosmos:”I remember I will guide you even when I’m on the brink of rebirth” “wait reality dragons do that too?” Cosmos:”Yes I have rebirthed before but I don’t change race like my brothers I don’t know what will happen when you rebirth”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m just glad that I have more than one grandchild”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looked proud and I was glowing with pure Reality dragon energy*


Shudde M'ell stared in awe.  So did the two blackflame dragons.

Shudde M'ell: "You've been working with them even while bound... and he's... he's dropped the attitude...."

She looked at the two blackflame dragons.

Shudde M'ell: "That otter was Cthugha.  Go to his side and assist him any way you can."

The two blackflame dragons opened crude portals and left.

Shudde M'ell: "So.... if that was Cthugha.... where is Tindalos? I must bring my people to him."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Cosmos:”Remind me what he looks like”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Remind me what he looks like”


Shudde M'ell: "I've only seen him in his full majesty. He has an aspect where he's a burrowing worm and-"

"Never mind Shudde M'ell's description.  She means the rave otter, Cosmos.  She's talking about Kurt."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "I've only seen him in his full majesty. He has an aspect where he's a burrowing worm and-"
> 
> "Never mind Shudde M'ell's description.  She means the rave otter, Cosmos.  She's talking about Kurt."


Cosmos:”Oh sorry it’s been so long now I remember wow he’s on the planet Forma or whatever it’s name is”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*She would notice that Cosmos hasn’t eaten for weeks*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh sorry it’s been so long now I remember wow he’s on the planet Forma or whatever it’s name is”


Lions: "Do you mean Zosma by any chance?  That's where Loki was gathering everyone, including Lord Narasimha."

"Zosma.  That was the place."

Shudde M'ell: "Thank you.  I-"



Universe said:


> *She would notice the Cosmos hasn’t eaten for weeks*


Shudde M'ell: "....I was going to just leave for Zosma, but... you haven't eaten at all, have you?  Don't neglect your own needs, Cosmos."

"Right, you didn't get any chance to grab any of the burgers while we were dropping Pavlin off, did you?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Lions: "Do you mean Zosma by any chance?  That's where Loki was gathering everyone, including Lord Narasimha."
> 
> "Zosma.  That was the place."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”No my temper got the better of me I’m so sorry about that”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Cosmos:”I eat the same amount of food as Universe here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”No my temper got the better of me I’m so sorry about that”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I eat the same amount of food as Universe here”


"I don't know if Thulcan can take another one of our eating binges yet... and it occurs to me just how much energy we expend in a fight... we practically HAVE to sustain ourselves on mana-enhanced food...."

Lions: "That... may be a problem, as Narasimha's never had guests where he's needed it."

"Any ideas, Cosmos?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't know if Thulcan can take another one of our eating binges yet... and it occurs to me just how much energy we expend in a fight... we practically HAVE to sustain ourselves on mana-enhanced food...."
> 
> Lions: "That... may be a problem, as Narasimha's never had guests where he's needed it."
> 
> "Any ideas, Cosmos?"


Cosmos:”Ummmmm” *He was munching on celery that he always carries with him.* Cosmos:”Sorry emergency celery never leave home without it”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*he pulls out a grill and creates some celestial  burgers that are made on planet Solaris The dragoness takes one sniff and immediately knew that these were the burgers the celestial dragons make on planet Solaris as they were famous for them and they had a distinct smell*


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’ve never gotten a chance to flex my reality dragon powers”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *he pulls out a grill and creates some celestial  burgers that are made on planet Solaris The dragoness takes one sniff and immediately knew that these were the burgers the celestial dragons make on planet Solaris as they were famous for them and they had a distinct smell*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’ve never gotten a chance to flex my reality dragon powers”


And that's when Cosmos discovered Shudde M'ell's secret... as she was drooling, and the drool seemed to emanate not from her mouth proper, but from eight lines forming an asterisk pattern all over her face.

She tried to hide her face at first, but it's clear she looked more like a burrowing worm with tentacles inside the mouth.

Shudde M'ell: "Sorry about that... I serve Tindalos' Grand Wurm aspect, as I've stated. I... molded my face to be like it, as it helps with tunneling, but a lot of beings don't appreciate staring into a tunnel worm's mouth. So I have to put up a facsimile of a face. You've... hit on a situation where that facsimile fails."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> And that's when Cosmos discovered Shudde M'ell's secret... as she was drooling, and the drool seemed to emanate not from her mouth proper, but from eight lines forming an asterisk pattern all over her face.
> 
> She tried to hide her face at first, but it's clear she looked more like a burrowing worm with tentacles inside the mouth.
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "Sorry about that... I serve Tindalos' Grand Wurm aspect, as I've stated. I... molded my face to be like it, as it helps with tunneling, but a lot of beings don't appreciate staring into a tunnel worm's mouth. So I have to put up a facsimile of a face. You've... hit on a situation where that facsimile fails."


Cosmos:”It’s not weird I’ve been around for 1,000,000,000,000 realities”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Cosmos:”Want some burgers?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s not weird I’ve been around for 1,000,000,000,000 realities”


Shudde M'ell: "But you're a reality dragon and have had a chance to see it all.  Most beings don't get luxuries like that."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Want some burgers?”


Shudde M'ell: "Maybe one before I go to Zosma."

"We should all have some, I think."

"After what we've been through?  Certainly.  I'll just think of this as family bonding."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "But you're a reality dragon and have had a chance to see it all.  Most beings don't get luxuries like that."
> 
> Shudde M'ell: "Maybe one before I go to Zosma."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”That’s true but I’m really really old I don’t look old but I’m very old I’m probably due for a rebirth soon but I found that celery and apples help me extend my life and vigor” *The burgers were done and he hands them out I smelled one and immediately was homesick* “They made this when I was 10 oh they are so good” *I took a bite of mine and immediately was full of energy*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell: "Hmmm... the memories are getting harder to maintain.... I would like to know where-"
> 
> Two lions suddenly showed up.  They were carrying a viewscreen.
> 
> ...


_After the ceremony ended a strange figure approached Pavlin, he appeared to be a white ermine with streaks of gold throughout his fur as well as having golden dragon like eyes. He was also wearing shining golden robes that had the a design reminiscent of dragon scales on them._
Is it true that the war and the persecution is over? Are we free to worship the great god Solaris once more?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _After the ceremony ended a strange figure approached Pavlin, he appeared to be a white ermine with streaks of gold throughout his fur as well as having golden dragon like eyes. He was also wearing shining golden robes that had the a design reminiscent of dragon scales on them._
> Is it true that the war and the persecution is over? Are we free to worship the great god Solaris once more?


"It is true.  The persecution is over."

Pavlin took a deep breath.

"We've personally met Solaris, by the way, and he's had some severe anxiety that no one seems to remember him.  I think he'll be happy when he sees you."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _After the ceremony ended a strange figure approached Pavlin, he appeared to be a white ermine with streaks of gold throughout his fur as well as having golden dragon like eyes. He was also wearing shining golden robes that had the a design reminiscent of dragon scales on them._
> Is it true that the war and the persecution is over? Are we free to worship the great god Solaris once more?


*Solaris appears there* “hello oh I still have worshipers that’s a relief to know”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is true.  The persecution is over."
> 
> Pavlin took a deep breath.
> 
> "We've personally met Solaris, by the way, and he's had some severe anxiety that no one seems to remember him.  I think he'll be happy when he sees you."


Thank you Lord Aten, we have been through so much strife these past millennia.


Universe said:


> *Solaris appears there* “hello oh I still have worshipers that’s a relief to know”


_The ermine prostrated himself before Solaris. _O Great and Holy One, your High Priest has been faithful all these years as has his father and his father before him. We are small in number but strong in faith.


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thank you Lord Aten, we have been through so much strife these past millennia.
> 
> _The ermine prostrated himself before Solaris. _O Great and Holy One, your High Priest has been faithful all these years as has his father and his father before him. We are small in number but strong in faith.


*Solaris smiles at him* “good to know I haven’t been forgotten all these years” *He wants to give the Priest a hug but doesn’t know how that would look*


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*He settles with putting his hands on his high priest’s shoulders fatherly* “did you know that I have a son named Universe?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He settles with putting his hands on his high priest’s shoulders fatherly* “did you know that I have a son named Universe?”


Yes, O Great and Holy One, Universe, the Great Prince who shall vanquish evil from all reality.


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, O Great and Holy One, Universe, the Great Prince who shall vanquish evil from all reality.


“what planet are you from?” *he asks out of curiosity*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “what planet are you from?” *he asks out of curiosity*


Alpha Draconis, named in your honor O Holy One.


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Alpha Draconis, named in your honor O Holy One.


“ahh of course I think I should take my throne there” *He had decided this of his own accord*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ahh of course I think I should take my throne there” *He had decided this of his own accord*


Yes we shall build a Holy City in your honor, filled with Temples and monuments to your glory!


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes we shall build a Holy City in your honor, filled with Temples and monuments to your glory!


“I missed this” *He says smiling while trying not to show his teeth*


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*I could hear this whole conversation*


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

“I’m happy for you dad”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The muskrat led the entourage to the water's edge.  She turned, ensuring that everyone had their gear on.
> 
> Then, she stepped into the water.  As she immersed herself fully in the water, her muskrat fur slipped fully from her body.  She now had the appearance of a wingless dragon, with webbed hands and feet, face spikes, horns, ears parallel to horns, and the finned tail.
> 
> ...


It was some time underwater before the entourage got to a coral castle of seemingly unnatural beauty.

Cooper seemed to have a flash of inspiration.

_"There are a few cities down here, but.... I know this archway!  It's the one in front of the underwater capital, Y'ha-nthlei.  It's the most advanced of the underwater cities and the only one where they allow tourists, and there's the occasional submersible that goes down here.  There are air pockets and advanced tunnel systems that would allow a surface-dweller to be here."_

Cooper hesitated.

_"But additionally, this is the intake hub for when someone becomes a Deep One.  This is where they go to meet their new family, and learn about their place in the society down here.  So we'll mostly be running into aquatic dragons down here.  Be careful, though, there are also some Jormungandrs down here, including the two leaders of the city, Father Dagon and Mother Hydra, who would currently hold the real power on this planet.  They actually know common galactic languages, so we might get a conversation with them.  And quite a few Deep Ones actually learn how to speak common languages properly so they can keep tourists from going where they shouldn't go."_

As they passed through the coral archway into the castle, Cooper stopped.

_"Something's not right, though.  They usually prefer the kind of music that fills mortals with dread, like grand orchestral stuff, but I swear I hear a different genre here."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It was some time underwater before the entourage got to a coral castle of seemingly unnatural beauty.
> 
> Cooper seemed to have a flash of inspiration.
> 
> ...


_Why would a tonal shift from dreadful and intimidating be concerning? Unless you feel something else is wrong._


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*Solaris looks quite pleased*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Why would a tonal shift from dreadful and intimidating be concerning? Unless you feel something else is wrong._


_"These people do not recognize dreadful and intimidating as such.  They find it very comforting and soothing, actually.  What I'm hearing is somewhat synthetic music, which fills them with dread.  It's part of the particulars of the way a Deep One functions as a being.  They... are very picky."_

Cooper hesitated again.

_"And even if one did enjoy synthetic music, they wouldn't dare play it in the same city as Father Dagon or Mother Hydra.  Those two are very much the dread tones type."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"These people do not recognize dreadful and intimidating as such.  They find it very comforting and soothing, actually.  What I'm hearing is somewhat synthetic music, which fills them with dread.  It's part of the particulars of the way a Deep One functions as a being.  They... are very picky."_
> 
> Cooper hesitated again.
> 
> _"And even if one did enjoy synthetic music, they wouldn't dare play it in the same city as Father Dagon or Mother Hydra.  Those two are very much the dread tones type."_


*Neptune shows up* “sorry to bother you I just like it down here”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"These people do not recognize dreadful and intimidating as such.  They find it very comforting and soothing, actually.  What I'm hearing is somewhat synthetic music, which fills them with dread.  It's part of the particulars of the way a Deep One functions as a being.  They... are very picky."_
> 
> Cooper hesitated again.
> 
> _"And even if one did enjoy synthetic music, they wouldn't dare play it in the same city as Father Dagon or Mother Hydra.  Those two are very much the dread tones type."_


_This is concerning, I didnt even think these people had the capability of making synthetic music. Let us proceed with caution._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _This is concerning, I didnt even think these people had the capability of making synthetic music. Let us proceed with caution._


_"Yes.  It's very worrying.  They do have a few pieces of advanced tech like viewscreens, if they really have to communicate, but this is really not a place that wants a lot of technological advancement.  This is a place that prefers art and crafting culture."_


Universe said:


> *Neptune shows up* “sorry to bother you I just like it down here”


_"I think the last time I saw you was the spaceship when we were kicked out of the party.  Sorry we can't do proper introductions, we may have an issue coming close."_

The Deep One that was leading them turned around.  She made some guttural noise that reverberated in the water and pointed up.  She then swam on her way.

_"This is where we part ways with Esther.  We can surface here."_

The synth music was more noticeable here.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Yes.  It's very worrying.  They do have a few pieces of advanced tech like viewscreens, if they really have to communicate, but this is really not a place that wants a lot of technological advancement.  This is a place that prefers art and crafting culture."
> 
> "I think the last time I saw you was the spaceship when we were kicked out of the party.  Sorry we can't do proper introductions, we may have an issue coming close."_
> 
> ...


_Well hopefully it is just some tourist who is being irritating and disrespecting local culture rather than a new threat._
_Ahrakas began swimming to the surface._


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Yes.  It's very worrying.  They do have a few pieces of advanced tech like viewscreens, if they really have to communicate, but this is really not a place that wants a lot of technological advancement.  This is a place that prefers art and crafting culture."
> 
> "I think the last time I saw you was the spaceship when we were kicked out of the party.  Sorry we can't do proper introductions, we may have an issue coming close."_
> 
> ...


“Owwwwwww my poor ears”


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*Neptune didn’t quite like synthetic music*


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*He swims up to the surface in a way that made it look like he was flying*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Owwwwwww my poor ears”





Universe said:


> *Neptune didn’t quite like synthetic music*


_"I'll say.  Tindalos and Cthugha were the ones more into synth."_


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Well hopefully it is just some tourist who is being irritating and disrespecting local culture rather than a new threat._
> _Ahrakas began swimming to the surface._





Universe said:


> *He swims up to the surface in a way that made it look like he was flying*


Tyrim swam up to into the above floor of the castle, noting that he did not suffer from pressure differentials.

Jackson and Saxon were up next.  Their power armors noted that in order to keep the air inside the castle, its pressure would have to be equal to that of the water - so luckily, no cases of the bends.  Even if the bends were a risk, the armors could compensate for pressure.

Cooper was the last one up, the pressure not even being a concern to him.

Mercifully, all of them had some form of sound dampening.

"Pretty sure synth music that loud isn't just some random tourist.  See all the Deep Ones holding their ears or writhing?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'll say.  Tindalos and Cthugha were the ones more into synth."_
> 
> 
> Tyrim swam up to into the above floor of the castle, noting that he did not suffer from pressure differentials.
> ...


“MAKE IT STOP!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “MAKE IT STOP!”


"Neptune?  Tranquil willow.  Tree on Planet Solaris whose leaves dampen sound.  The leaves and wood together can make earphones good enough to completely prevent someone from hearing sound.  Seriously, am I the only one who knows that plant exists?  I helped put that plant there so I could work without any distractions on my art."


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

*The music was causing a sensory overload on Neptune*


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Neptune?  Tranquil willow.  Tree on Planet Solaris whose leaves dampen sound.  The leaves and wood together can make earphones good enough to completely prevent someone from hearing sound.  Seriously, am I the only one who knows that plant exists?  I helped put that plant there so I could work without any distractions on my art."


*Solaris teleports a pair made of the tranquil willow headphones to them*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The music was causing a sensory overload on Neptune*





Universe said:


> *Solaris teleports a pair made of the tranquil willow headphones to them*


_"I'm glad to see that plant actually gets some use.  I keep worrying they're not used enough given the extreme senses of celestial and reality dragons."_

Cooper made sure the headphones were secure on Neptune, doing the best he can as far as placement.

_"Neptune, if someone actually says something important, I'll relay it psychically."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'm glad to see that plant actually gets some use.  I keep worrying they're not used enough given the extreme senses of celestial and reality dragons."_
> 
> Cooper made sure the headphones were secure on Neptune, doing the best he can as far as placement.
> 
> _"Neptune, if someone actually says something important, I'll relay it psychically."_


*He nods*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He nods*


Cooper now turned his psychic attention to everyone in the entourage.

_"Okay... through all this synth, I'm pretty sure I hear a giant heart beating.  I definitely know something's wrong now, because you don't set synth to a beat like that unless you have an obsession with hearts.  Plus, there are no giant beating hearts in this underwater city."

"Lastly, I can confirm a giant beating heart is not an important object to us Architects this reality.  I won't say what object is vital, but it's not a beating heart."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'll say.  Tindalos and Cthugha were the ones more into synth."_
> 
> 
> Tyrim swam up to into the above floor of the castle, noting that he did not suffer from pressure differentials.
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper now turned his psychic attention to everyone in the entourage.
> 
> _"Okay... through all this synth, I'm pretty sure I hear a giant heart beating.  I definitely know something's wrong now, because you don't set synth to a beat like that unless you have an obsession with hearts.  Plus, there are no giant beating hearts in this underwater city."
> 
> "Lastly, I can confirm a giant beating heart is not an important object to us Architects this reality.  I won't say what object is vital, but it's not a beating heart."_


Hey I think I see someone who isnt incapacitated by the synth, looks like hes dancing to it in fact.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hey I think I see someone who isnt incapacitated by the synth, looks like hes dancing to it in fact.


"There's always at least one."

Cooper cautiously looked in the direction Ahrakas was indicating.  Then, he caught a glimpse of what he thought was a mask... and his blood ran cold.

"....you!....."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There's always at least one."
> 
> Cooper cautiously looked in the direction Ahrakas was indicating.  Then, he caught a glimpse of what he thought was a mask... and his blood ran cold.
> 
> "....you!....."


_The figure turns around to reveal the body of an extremely muscular and shirtless Dark Elf wearing an ornate golden mask._
Dagoth Ur welcomes you, Nerevar, my old friend. But to this place where destiny is made. Why have you come unprepared? Is this how you honor the Sixth House, and the tribe unmourned?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The figure turns around to reveal the body of an extremely muscular and shirtless Dark Elf wearing an ornate golden mask._
> Dagoth Ur welcomes you, Nerevar, my old friend. But to this place where destiny is made. Why have you come unprepared? Is this how you honor the Sixth House, and the tribe unmourned?


Cooper remembered this greeting.  Here he was, going on about the Sixth House.  Again.  When he knew very well there was no Sixth House.

"Here you go again, about this Sixth House.  If it really is you, you remember what I keep telling you about it, right?"

Cooper thought again.

"Something about this planet and its people called to me.  It does not call to the other *four* Councilors, at all.  Your presence here leads me to ask: What have you done with Dagon and Hydra?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper remembered this greeting.  Here he was, going on about the Sixth House.  Again.  When he knew very well there was no Sixth House.
> 
> "Here you go again, about this Sixth House.  If it really is you, you remember what I keep telling you about it, right?"
> 
> ...


_Dagoth Ur Laughed._
Come, Nerevar. Friend or traitor, come. Come and look upon the Heart, and Akulakhan. And bring Wraithguard... I have need of it.
_And with those cryptic words opened the door to the chamber where the heart noises were and motioned for you to follow.
You saw a strangely familiar set of weapons and armor laying on a table nearby as well._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Dagoth Ur Laughed._
> Come, Nerevar. Friend or traitor, come. Come and look upon the Heart, and Akulakhan. And bring Wraithguard... I have need of it.
> _And with those cryptic words opened the door to the chamber where the heart noises were and motioned for you to follow._


Cooper recognizes this attitude.  At the height of his power, he had never seen Dagoth Ur even acknowledge half of what he had said.

But Wraithguard?  That gauntlet had been lost in time and space... lost way back in that reality.  Or.... had it?

He thought about that gauntlet as he entered the chamber.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper recognizes this attitude.  At the height of his power, he had never seen Dagoth Ur even acknowledge half of what he had said.
> 
> But Wraithguard?  That gauntlet had been lost in time and space... lost way back in that reality.  Or.... had it?
> 
> He thought about that gauntlet as he entered the chamber.


_When you entered the chamber you saw something truly terrifying. There appeared to be a massive unfinished robot with a giant beating heart in its chest. Chained up next to the robot was Dagon and Hydra, somehow the robot was extracting their power and it appeared to be giving it to Dagoth Ur.
Dagoth Ur was standing in the center of the chamber awaiting you._
Omnipotent. Omniscient. Sovereign. Immutable. How sweet it is to be a god!
Welcome, Nerevar. Together we shall speak for the Law and the Land, and shall drive the mongrel dogs of the Empire from this reality.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _When you entered the chamber you saw something truly terrifying. There appeared to be a massive unfinished robot with a giant beating heart in its chest. Chained up next to the robot was Dagon and Hydra, somehow the robot was extracting their power and it appeared to be giving it to Dagoth Ur.
> Dagoth Ur was standing in the center of the chamber awaiting you._
> Omnipotent. Omniscient. Sovereign. Immutable. How sweet it is to be a god!
> Welcome, Nerevar. Together we shall speak for the Law and the Land, and shall drive the mongrel dogs of the Empire from this reality.


_Mongrel dogs of the Empire?_ Cooper had known the guy's arrogance, but saying that with Ahrakas so close? That was the last straw.

His actions had brought Dagoth Ur low once before, with the Architects all together.  Now?  He was going to have to do this alone.  He didn't have a ritual to keep up this time.

He might be able to deal with this if he called on the weapon he made as Zodiac.

"Your actions, your declaration of godhood, the fact that you're draining my two direct subordinates... it seems you have married yourself to this reality.  It seems that for the safety of reality and my people, I will have to make this reality a widow."

Cooper held an arm up.  Suddenly, a large battle axe of fine celestial steel - his old celestial weapon Widowmaker - appeared in his hands.  He knew the weapon gave him boundless energy the few times he had to wield it.  He had exploited this fact to give the weapon a couple of... extra properties.  He'd hidden some crafting tools inside the handle, and at the very base of it he had fixed a jewel.  If he held the weapon upside down, the jewel would recognize this motion and become a microphone.

"I already know your justifications for the suffering and destruction, I remember you going on about your plans for this Sixth House of yours, and if this is the same Heart from last time I recognize your plan for it... and for those alone, I would never join you.  This robot... is new.  We had beaten you to the Heart last time, you didn't get a chance to show this off.  Akulakhan, I believe you called it?  What is your plan for it?"

Cooper braced himself.  He did not go into full battle stance yet.

"Make your answer count, it will be the only question I have for you."

Cooper prepared a telepathic message for Jackson, Saxon, Tyrim, and Ahrakas.  And Neptune, if he was going to be fast enough to respond.

_"When he attacks me, use that chance to free Dagon and Hydra."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Mongrel dogs of the Empire?_ Cooper had known the guy's arrogance, but saying that with Ahrakas so close? That was the last straw.
> 
> His actions had brought Dagoth Ur low once before, with the Architects all together.  Now?  He was going to have to do this alone.  He didn't have a ritual to keep up this time.
> 
> ...


If, by my crimes, you mean the inevitable suffering and destruction caused by war, then I accept the burden of leadership. The Sixth House cannot be restored without war. Enlightenment cannot grow back without the risk of upsetting the tradition-bound and complacent herd. And the Mongrel armies of the Empire cannot be expelled from this reality without bloodshed. As I have charity and compassion, I grieve. But our mission is just and noble.
Akulakhan will serve three purposes. First, it will be the champion of my armies, liberating first R'lyeh, then this galaxy, and then, perhaps the rest of Reality. Second, it will serve as a sower and cultivator of the divine substance derived from the Heart. Three, it will serve as the prominent banner and symbol of our cause -- to defy the Empire, to liberate mortals from ancient superstitions, and to glorify our crusade against the gods.
But now, if you have any more questions, ask them. Otherwise, you are the challenger. I await your first blow.

_Meanwhile Ahrakas had got your message. _
_It will be done. I cant believe the audacity of this guy._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If, by my crimes, you mean the inevitable suffering and destruction caused by war, then I accept the burden of leadership. The Sixth House cannot be restored without war. Enlightenment cannot grow back without the risk of upsetting the tradition-bound and complacent herd. And the Mongrel armies of the Empire cannot be expelled from this reality without bloodshed. As I have charity and compassion, I grieve. But our mission is just and noble.
> Akulakhan will serve three purposes. First, it will be the champion of my armies, liberating first R'lyeh, then this galaxy, and then, perhaps the rest of Reality. Second, it will serve as a sower and cultivator of the divine substance derived from the Heart. Three, it will serve as the prominent banner and symbol of our cause -- to defy the Empire, to liberate mortals from ancient superstitions, and to glorify our crusade against the gods.
> But now, if you have any more questions, ask them. Otherwise, you are the challenger. I await your first blow.
> 
> ...


Jackson, Saxon, and Tyrim steeled themselves for the coming assault.

Cooper, meanwhile, couldn't believe how little this guy knew of R'lyeh, let alone the rest.  Cooper himself had personally, on several occasions in several different incarnations, made attempts to advance the people of R'lyeh.  They willfully refused to go further on technology and efficiency, even with him guiding them, aside from the bare minimum of viewscreens to catch events around reality.  They were already free to do as they wished, and they chose to be backwards and focus on their art and cultural achievements.  There was no 'liberation' to be had - they were _already_ liberated.

And... crusade against the gods?  The fallout from the attempt at that was _fresh_.  He thought of Loki, in that moment.  At least Loki had a cause for it.  Dagoth Ur... what cause could he possibly hope to attain here?

Cooper did not actually care.  It was time to end this.

Cooper knew something about the stones of R'lyeh.  The floors and walls were actually built in several layers of stones.  If someone took out a piece of the floor, it could be replaced without issue.  Knowing this, he dug his axe far enough into the floor to lodge it in a piece of the stonework.  Drawing upon one of the realities where he was much stronger, he lifted the axe and the heavy stone with it.

He knew Dagon and Hydra had taken heavy floor stones to the face with little issue in the past, so he had no qualms about collateral damage with this attack.  Besides, he should only need to do this once.

He used his tail to grab the axe, took the stone in both hands, and ripped it from the axe blade, hurling the stone right at Dagoth Ur.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jackson, Saxon, and Tyrim steeled themselves for the coming assault.
> 
> Cooper, meanwhile, couldn't believe how little this guy knew of R'lyeh, let alone the rest.  Cooper himself had personally, on several occasions in several different incarnations, made attempts to advance the people of R'lyeh.  They willfully refused to go further on technology and efficiency, even with him guiding them, aside from the bare minimum of viewscreens to catch events around reality.  They were already free to do as they wished, and they chose to be backwards and focus on their art and cultural achievements.  There was no 'liberation' to be had - they were _already_ liberated.
> 
> ...


_The stone hurled straight towards Dagoth Urs face and hit an invisible barrier before it hit him. You then realized that the Heart of Akulakhan was somehow protecting him._
Hah-hah-hah-hah. Oh, dear me. Forgive me, but I am enjoying this.
_And then suddenly the synth music began playing and of all things Dagoth Ur began singing the most egotistical song you had heard in a long time._
Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh
Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh

Welcome Moon-and-Star
Come to me through fire and war
Ooh, ooh
Come, Nerevar
Come and look upon the heart, upon the heart
Ooh
Lay down your weapons
It is not too late for my mercy
Ooh, ooh
Come and look upon the heart, upon the heart
Ooh, ooh, ooh

I'm a god
How can you kill a god?
What a grand and intoxicating innocence
I'm a god
How can you kill a god?
Shame on you, sweet Nerevar

Welcome Moon-and-Star
Come to me through fire and war
Ooh, ooh
Come, Nerevar
Come and look upon the heart, upon the heart
Ooh
Lay down your weapons
It is not too late for my mercy
Ooh, ooh
Come and look upon the heart, upon the heart
Ooh, ooh, ooh

I'm a god
How can you kill a god?
What a grand and intoxicating innocence
I'm a god
How can you kill a god?
Shame on you, sweet Nerevar
I'm a god
I'm a god
I'm a god, god
I'm a god
I'm a god
I'm a god

No recall or intervention can work in this place
There is no escape
No recall or intervention can work in this place
There is no escape
No recall or intervention can work in this place
There is no escape
No recall or intervention can work in this place
There is no escape

I'm a god
How can you kill a god?
What a grand and intoxicating innocence
I'm a god
How can you kill a god?
Shame on you, sweet Nerevar
I'm a god
I'm a god
I'm a god, god
I'm a god
I'm a god
I'm a god


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The stone hurled straight towards Dagoth Urs face and hit an invisible barrier before it hit him. You then realized that the Heart of Akulakhan was somehow protecting him._
> Hah-hah-hah-hah. Oh, dear me. Forgive me, but I am enjoying this.
> _And then suddenly the synth music began playing and of all things Dagoth Ur began singing the most egotistical song you had heard in a long time._
> Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh
> ...


The barrier isn't what got to Cooper.  These kinds of things were normal, and he was glad he tested it with a rock rather than his axe.  No, the song that was practically aimed at taunting him was getting a little under his skin.

Unfortunately for Dagoth Ur, Cooper _did_ know how to kill a god.  It was actually kind of simple.  To take on a god, you had to attack his ego directly.  And for Dagoth Ur, he had a pretty big target.  He directed a psychic communication to his team.

_"Okay, change of plan.  The Heart's protecting him from injury.  While I'm singing, you all work on freeing Dagon and Hydra."_

Cooper overturned the battle axe, tapping the jewel at the base of it.  It was time to belt out his own synth track in response.

It started subtle at first.  Yellow instruments appeared behind him and started playing a different synth track.  Then Cooper began to sing, his own voice distorting.

*N̸o̵w̴ ̴t̸h̵e̶ ̵m̵a̸s̷k̸ ̶y̷o̸u̵'̷r̴e̶ ̴w̵e̷a̵r̷i̶n̶g̶
̴I̷s̵ ̴s̷t̴o̷n̵e̴y̵ ̵a̷n̷d̴ ̷s̷t̶a̶r̴i̴n̴g̴
̶L̸i̷n̴e̸s̸ ̸a̶n̵d̷ ̶t̷e̶a̵r̸s̴
̸A̵g̵e̸ ̷a̶n̴d̶ ̸f̷e̶a̸r̵s̶
̵G̷r̴o̵w̷i̷n̵g̸ ̵o̵l̴d̶
̴P̴a̵s̷s̵i̵o̴n̷s̴ ̷c̵o̵l̵d̴
̶N̸o̵w̷ ̵t̵h̸e̷ ̴m̷a̴s̸k̵ ̵y̵o̵u̶'̸r̷e̵ ̷w̸e̸a̸r̵i̷n̷g̴
̸I̶s̴ ̷s̴t̷o̸n̶e̵y̶ ̵a̷n̷d̸ ̶s̷t̷a̴r̵i̶n̵g̷
̶L̴i̶n̷e̷s̴ ̵a̶n̷d̸ ̶t̷e̸a̶r̷s̴
̴A̸g̸e̷ ̵a̴n̸d̷ ̴f̸e̷a̴r̷s̷
̷G̵r̷o̸w̸i̷n̶g̶ ̸o̸l̸d̴
̴P̵a̵s̶s̴i̵o̴n̸s̸ ̴c̷o̷l̵d̷*

The synth music continued.

*T̶h̵e̸r̴e̵'̷s̷ ̴n̵o̸t̷h̸i̶n̸g̴ ̶i̴n̶ ̸y̵o̸u̷r̴ ̴e̶y̴e̶s̷
̴T̸h̷a̵t̵ ̴m̵a̵r̸k̵s̵ ̷w̴h̵e̴r̴e̴ ̵y̴o̶u̶ ̵c̵r̵i̴e̶d̶
̵A̴l̸l̶ ̵i̷s̸ ̷b̴l̴a̸n̸k̵
̵A̶l̵l̴ ̴i̵s̴ ̸b̸l̴i̵n̴d̵
̴D̶e̷a̶d̸ ̸i̶n̸s̴i̴d̸e̶
̴T̷h̴e̴ ̷i̸n̷n̶e̷r̵ ̷m̴i̴n̸d̷
̷T̸h̷e̴r̶e̴'̸s̵ ̶n̷o̵t̵h̵i̶n̴g̵ ̷i̸n̶ ̸y̸o̶u̷r̵ ̸e̶y̵e̸s̴
̶T̵h̵a̴t̸ ̶m̵a̴r̵k̵s̸ ̸w̴h̶e̴r̵e̵ ̸y̴o̴u̶ ̴c̷r̶i̸e̵d̸
̷A̸l̸l̶ ̵i̴s̷ ̴b̴l̶a̶n̷k̴
̸A̵l̵l̴ ̶i̵s̸ ̴b̵l̸i̸n̸d̸
̴D̷e̵a̶d̶ ̵i̵n̷s̸i̶d̴e̴
̷T̶h̷e̶ ̶i̷n̴n̷e̵r̷ ̸m̷i̸n̸d̵*

The synth beat continued.  Cooper's words were less distinct but mixed more properly into the song.

*Ḯ̵̙s̸̹̕ ̸̱̐i̶̟̿t̷̫̏ ̶̧̔ṃ̴̓ë̸̙
̴̛̫I̶̘͛s̴̗̄ ̴̬̕i̴̹̍t̷̼̂ ̵̳͌y̴̤̐ó̴̝ū̷̲
̶̜̔B̸̤͆ḛ̴̊h̵̳͠i̴̮͆ñ̵̦d̵́ͅ ̵̻͗t̶̛̗h̵̠͠i̵͕̋s̶̼̚ ̸̡͌m̸̲͝à̸̹s̷̚͜k̸̟̽,̶̙͘ ̸̩̄I̵͉͠ ̴͕̿a̶̪̍s̵͙̐k̶̬͒
̸̪̆Ḯ̶̯ș̴͘ ̵̰͑ĩ̴̥ṫ̸̺ ̷̡̔m̴̺̈́e̷̳͒
̵͕͗I̸̤̽s̸̛̹ ̶̀͜i̷̟͛t̴͑ͅ ̸̻̉y̴̫̒o̵̟͂ư̶̬
̶̝̇W̷̙̃ḫ̴̂o̷̰̍ ̸͙͒w̷̳͠e̷͍̔a̷̲̓r̶͔̒ṣ̵̋ ̵̖̔a̴̭̓n̸̽ͅo̸̙̓t̵̡̏h̵̗̆ȅ̸̖r̶͖̔ ̴̩̀f̵͖̊a̸͓̽c̶̤̏e̷̯͑
̸̘̊I̵͍͐s̸͉̈́ ̷͈͛i̶̖̎t̶̫̑ ̷͈̏m̷̺̀e̴̘̋
̷̱̀I̵̮͆s̷͕̓ ̸̪́i̵͎̓t̶̮͗ ̶̤̽ỷ̴̙o̷̞͒u̷̜̒
̵̣͝B̸̫̆ẹ̴͊ḫ̵̈i̶̖̿n̵͇̈́d̶̹̂ ̸͓̿t̶͇͑h̵̥̀į̴͑ś̵̳ ̸̙͌m̴̹͆a̵͎͝s̷̬̍k̸̭͠,̶͈͠ ̶͎̔Ĭ̶̗ ̶̝̾ȃ̴̪s̸̠̾k̷̳͝
̴̝̇İ̴͎ ̷̰̉a̴̲̓s̸̢̒ḵ̴̇
̴͈̿I̵̩̿ ̷̹̿a̸̾ͅs̷͚͐k̸̨̑*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The barrier isn't what got to Cooper.  These kinds of things were normal, and he was glad he tested it with a rock rather than his axe.  No, the song that was practically aimed at taunting him was getting a little under his skin.
> 
> Unfortunately for Dagoth Ur, Cooper _did_ know how to kill a god.  It was actually kind of simple.  To take on a god, you had to attack his ego directly.  And for Dagoth Ur, he had a pretty big target.  He directed a psychic communication to his team.
> 
> ...


*Neptune focused on the power of the sea he summoned his trident Stormbringer*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

“I call the power on to me from deepest depths of earth and sea to ancient powers unawoken break the one who can’t be broken to blackest depths in pledge my soul and crush my heart to burning coals to summon forth the deathly power to see my hated foe devoured”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The barrier isn't what got to Cooper.  These kinds of things were normal, and he was glad he tested it with a rock rather than his axe.  No, the song that was practically aimed at taunting him was getting a little under his skin.
> 
> Unfortunately for Dagoth Ur, Cooper _did_ know how to kill a god.  It was actually kind of simple.  To take on a god, you had to attack his ego directly.  And for Dagoth Ur, he had a pretty big target.  He directed a psychic communication to his team.
> 
> ...


_The power of Coopers singing seemed to have an effect on the Heart. As the song ended everyone could see cracks forming on it._
What are you doing?


Universe said:


> “I call the power on to me from deepest depths of earth and sea to ancient powers unawoken break the one who can’t be broken to blackest depths in pledge my soul and crush my heart to burning coals to summon forth the deathly power to see my hated foe devoured”


_Neptunes power broke Dagon and Hydras chains which caused Dagoth Ur to begin panicking._
*WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!*

_Undaunted he began singing once more and his beat became more upbeat and energetic._
Young boy, like a cruel angel,
Live up to be a legend...

Even though clear blue winds
Beat on the door of my heart,
You just smile, looking straight at me
Too involved in yearning for
Something to hold on
The innocent eyes still know nothing of fate yet.

But someday you will notice
On those shoulders of your
There are strong wings
To guide you to the far future.

A cruel angel's thesis
Will someday fly high from the window
If memories are betrayed by
The overflowing, burning pathos.
Holding the sky in your arms,
Young boy, shine like a legend.

The cradle of love that sleeps within me
There will be a morning that
A servant of dreams will come for you.
The moonlight shines on your thin neckline.
I'd stop time in this world
And lock it away for myself, but...

If there is any meaning
In the fate that pulled us together,
Then I am, yes, the Bible
That teaches you of freedom.

A cruel angel's thesis
And then sorrow comes forth
When the shapes of the dreams you hold in your arms
Come to life within you.
Young boy, who shines brighter than anyone else,
Rise to become a legend.

People weave together love to create history
And so I live on,
Unable to become a goddess...

A cruel angel's thesis
Will someday fly high from the window
If memories are betrayed by
The overflowing, burning pathos.
Young boy, shine like a legend,
Holding the sky in your arms.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The power of Coopers singing seemed to have an effect on the Heart. As the song ended everyone could see cracks forming on it._
> What are you doing?
> 
> _Neptunes power broke Dagon and Hydras chains which caused Dagoth Ur to begin panicking._
> ...


The singing was actually doing stuff to the Heart?  Cooper really had struck on a weakness.  It gave him the confidence to push back some of the corrupting doubts that were filling his mind.

Dagoth Ur's counter-song did start to bring some of them back up, for a moment.  But he thought about the words some more... and realized it didn't really work with him.  Memories betrayed by pathos?  That sounded more like a dig at Aten, and Aten had needed the touch of friendship to overcome his trauma - a touch he didn't get much last time.

That was it!  He knew how to amplify this.  He drew on more power.  He could only hope this song would do it.  Then again, he could come up with a counter again if needed.

There actually weren't many instruments to Cooper's counter-song.


Running in a crowd,
In a faceless town,
I need to feel the touch of a friend.
In the countryside,
I wander far and wide.
The isolation gets me again.

I don't know where to go
When I feel like crying,
"Oh my!"
It's time to open myself,
Do something new,
I want to stop and grow up a bit.

Then suddenly, my power and confidence start swelling up,
Magically erupt.
And it's all because of the kindness that I feel
From people I don't even know.

Then suddenly, my intuition and my wisdom grow,
And then I know
That most of all I sense compassion's real
Thanks to strangers wherever I go.
Thank you for waking me up!

Until now, how many times I've tried
to tell you "please take care of yourself".
Then with tear-stained eyes, I sadly said "Good-bye"
as I waved and wished you "Farewell".

Then I think of how
how much longer I must wait.
I look inside myself,
And feel something new,
I want to stop and grow up a bit

It's all because, I'm feeling sad
and then I cry, I don't know why
The courage that I need, the power to succeed
Gives me the strength to fly

It's all because of when I see my friends, oh my
Every time,
They're always behind me pushing me on,
lighting the fire in me (Fire in me!)

Then suddenly, my power and confidence start swelling up,
Magically erupt.
And it's all because of the kindness that I feel
From people I don't even know.

I won't forget, the times we shared on those pleasant days,
Always.
And I'll never lose the strength to succeed,
The courage to do what I must.
Your smile makes my heart explode! 

Cooper struck a wicked smile at the end note of the song.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The singing was actually doing stuff to the Heart?  Cooper really had struck on a weakness.  It gave him the confidence to push back some of the corrupting doubts that were filling his mind.
> 
> Dagoth Ur's counter-song did start to bring some of them back up, for a moment.  But he thought about the words some more... and realized it didn't really work with him.  Memories betrayed by pathos?  That sounded more like a dig at Aten, and Aten had needed the touch of friendship to overcome his trauma - a touch he didn't get much last time.
> 
> ...


_As you sang the heart began fracturing further._
*FOOL!*
_As the song neared its end the heart was full of cracks and fractures._
*STOP!*
_When your song reached its end the heart shattered and flames began to consume Dagoth Ur._
This is the end. The bitter, bitter end.
_Soon Dagoth Ur was completely annihilated by flames, the only thing remaining being his golden mask._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As you sang the heart began fracturing further._
> *FOOL!*
> _As the song neared its end the heart was full of cracks and fractures._
> *STOP!*
> ...


Cooper collapsed to the ground once Dagoth Ur was gone.  He was promptly picked up by Jackson and Saxon.

"Thanks.  I... never thought I would have to save my home with a singing competition."

Cooper looked up at Ahrakas.

"So... Ahrakas, anything you want to say to Father Dagon and Mother Hydra?  They mainly looked dazed and exhausted... but I'll make sure they're okay..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper collapsed to the ground once Dagoth Ur was gone.  He was promptly picked up by Jackson and Saxon.
> 
> "Thanks.  I... never thought I would have to save my home with a singing competition."
> 
> ...


I am honored to meet you. So how did that guy show up and imprison you?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am honored to meet you. So how did that guy show up and imprison you?


Father Dagon and Mother Hydra, as explained, were a pair of Jormungandrs - similar in form to the nightmarish shape Firuthi had taken on a few occasions.  Mother Hydra required a bit more time, but Father Dagon composed himself enough to speak.

Father Dagon: "How he showed up, even we don't quite fully understand.  We know that he showed up alone... and that his method of incapacitating us was turning our enhanced senses against us.  We Deep Ones... our senses of sight, hearing, and smell are second only to the Architects.  We need it to hold the ideal kingdom underwater, where some things do not travel the same.  He would know."

Father Dagon hinted at the exhausted Neptune.

Father Dagon: "Anyways... how he caught us, he waited for a moment when we were in these air-filled portions of the castle, and then turned on that blasted music of his.  It took out the guards... and as Mother Hydra and I were recovering, he grabbed me and tied me up... and then that stupid heart of his... its aura snaked its way into mine before I could bring my tentacles to bear on him."

"Still considering any sort of societal advancement after this?"

Father Dagon: "No.  Most technology I've seen... emits horrifying noises.... if anything, this little incident drives us further _away_ from technology. Besides, with the bounties of the sea, and our nigh-immortality, we have little use for technology down here. Just the bare minimum of a few viewscreens, in case anyone must know what goes on elsewhere... the two of us have reason to, for instance."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Father Dagon and Mother Hydra, as explained, were a pair of Jormungandrs - similar in form to the nightmarish shape Firuthi had taken on a few occasions.  Mother Hydra required a bit more time, but Father Dagon composed himself enough to speak.
> 
> Father Dagon: "How he showed up, even we don't quite fully understand.  We know that he showed up alone... and that his method of incapacitating us was turning our enhanced senses against us.  We Deep Ones... our senses of sight, hearing, and smell are second only to the Architects.  We need it to hold the ideal kingdom underwater, where some things do not travel the same.  He would know."
> 
> ...


Well now that he is taken care of we can more properly introduce ourselves. I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. And I feel you already know who Cooper is.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well now that he is taken care of we can more properly introduce ourselves. I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. And I feel you already know who Cooper is.


Father Dagon: "You're Imperium, huh?  The Marshes informed me of them and of Shofixti's attempt to establish trade here.  Hardstrom may not know this, but there are admittedly a few things from other worlds that we Deep Ones do enjoy... fine alcohol being one of them, as there's only so much brew you can get from seaweed.  Zadok set up a trade deal with a realm called Aldebaran behind Hardstrom's back once.  Other trade deals... again, we have little use for technology down here, books don't do well in damp environments, and our sensitivities limit what we can handle from elsewhere, but we might have a few interests... if Lucifer is gone and Aten's woken up from his power fantasy."

Ahrakas realized he had been sent video files of the Architects' ascensions.  Nothing for Fabiana/Fujin yet.

Father Dagon: "As for the otter.... yes.  We know.  We know how he and four others were bound.  We have made sure he feels welcome any time he discovers this realm.  We... admittedly have no idea how to free him from his predicament.  If it helps... actually, you two rabbits, plug our master's ears for a moment."

Jackson and Saxon, shocked by the direction, put their respective hands over Cooper's ears.

Father Dagon: "If it helps any, I know he was bound under the Emblem of Mondain."

Cooper still managed to cringe quite a bit on the name being spoken, but at least he wasn't shrieking and running.

Father Dagon: "Do you have any ideas how to undo his imprisonment, by any chance?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Father Dagon: "You're Imperium, huh?  The Marshes informed me of them and of Shofixti's attempt to establish trade here.  Hardstrom may not know this, but there are admittedly a few things from other worlds that we Deep Ones do enjoy... fine alcohol being one of them, as there's only so much brew you can get from seaweed.  Zadok set up a trade deal with a realm called Aldebaran behind Hardstrom's back once.  Other trade deals... again, we have little use for technology down here, books don't do well in damp environments, and our sensitivities limit what we can handle from elsewhere, but we might have a few interests... if Lucifer is gone and Aten's woken up from his power fantasy."
> 
> Ahrakas realized he had been sent video files of the Architects' ascensions.  Nothing for Fabiana/Fujin yet.
> 
> ...


We have some ideas, a cult recently tried to unbind Cthugha with an ancient book.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

_Meanwhile back at Atens ascension ceremony...

As Solaris and the priest were talking a loud fanfare broke through the air. The crowd parted and a dazzling display appeared. A group of individuals arrived, they appeared to be mostly humans, though a few kitsune could be seen among their midst. They all appeared to be clad in armor reminiscent of ancient samurai with a few mandalorians strangely in their midst. In all it appeared to be a retinue of about 100 individuals all bearing various sigils and emblems on their armor, and leading them all was a figure clad in what appeared to be jade armor._
You are the one they call Aten?
The one who claims rulership over all that is and all that ever will be?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We have some ideas, a cult recently tried to unbind Cthugha with an ancient book.


Father Dagon: "That is concerning, but ultimately good news.  Now... we Deep Ones need to recover from this incident, and make our master feel welcome.  We've been through a stressful time with an outsider.  So... I know it's rude to abruptly cut off a promising conversation, but I'd like you to leave the otter here and make your way back to the surface."

"Sorry Ahrakas, that actually is the protocol for these guys.  They're not ones for long conversations and they're still recovering from being attacked on their own turf.  As much as you might want to learn more about them... they're not in the mood."

Jackson and Saxon set Cooper down.  He ran over to Father Dagon and Mother Hydra.

"I should have my ascension broadcast ready soon.  It'll probably be the shortest one.  It's not that the equipment is bad, they just don't like running it for more than the bare minimum."

Jackson, Saxon, and Tyrim looked toward Ahrakas.

"So... any ideas?"

"Do you know if the cult that tried to unbind Cthugha has any survivors?"

"I almost want to take a trip to Aldebaran, honestly."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Meanwhile back at Atens ascension ceremony...
> 
> As Solaris and the priest were talking a loud fanfare broke through the air. The crowd parted and a dazzling display appeared. A group of individuals arrived, they appeared to be mostly humans, though a few kitsune could be seen among their midst. They all appeared to be clad in armor reminiscent of ancient samurai with a few mandalorians strangely in their midst. In all it appeared to be a retinue of about 100 individuals all bearing various sigils and emblems on their armor, and leading them all was a figure clad in what appeared to be jade armor._
> You are the one they call Aten?
> The one who claims rulership over all that is and all that ever will be?


"I am Aten, indeed, though I prefer the name Pavlin these days.  My rulership is a bit more of a technical one and softer than I was the previous time around, but I am the Architects' leader, so ruling all that is is officially what I do, yes."

Pavlin was admittedly a bit suspicious of this crowd.  They'd known him by his past moniker, rather than addressing him by the new one... and they'd used his old rhetoric.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am Aten, indeed, though I prefer the name Pavlin these days.  My rulership is a bit more of a technical one and softer than I was the previous time around, but I am the Architects' leader, so ruling all that is is officially what I do, yes."
> 
> Pavlin was admittedly a bit suspicious of this crowd.  They'd known him by his past moniker, rather than addressing him by the new one... and they'd used his old rhetoric.


So the rumors are true.
Now tell us all present here, do you plan on destroying this reality as you have so many others?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So the rumors are true.
> Now tell us all present here, do you plan on destroying this reality as you have so many others?


"It seems I need to educate you on how the cycle actually works."

Pavlin took a deep breath.  He still wasn't quite ready for these explanations.

"The reason realities get destroyed in the first place is because the barriers protecting them and the being at the center of the Wheel from entities like the Twelve Viles and the First Darkness get eroded.  We Architects have had all other methods to maintain the barriers, and indeed the identities of those who attack our Wheel, blocked from our memory and that block is only coming undone _this_ cycle.  As Aten, I had literally _no_ capacity to believe there were any other options for maintaining the Wheel than ending realities, because the ones who trapped us in these weaker bodies designed our cages to prevent us from knowing the full truth.  And there are proper methods I still don't know yet because the binding isn't fully undone at the moment.  Any 'plan' you would have known would be because we'd resigned ourselves to the job in compelled ignorance."

Pavlin gave an irritated look.

"So no, I don't plan on it, because we've actually finally learned that there _are_ other ways to maintain the Wheel.  And as much as I want this to be an era of peace, and will pursue it, that peace unfortunately requires a heavy hand against the ones stealing the Wheel's energies, like the Twelve Viles."

Pavlin sighed.

"There will be no purity rampages this time either.  The Twelve Viles thrive on that stuff as it eliminates guardians that prevent them from stealing energy."


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So the rumors are true.
> Now tell us all present here, do you plan on destroying this reality as you have so many others?


“who dares intrudes upon Solaris the god of creation?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*Solaris was furious and his scales got bright and his true form was revealed A dragon of pure energy that lit the ground on fire* “DON’T LOOK MY PRIEST!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “who dares intrudes upon Solaris the god of creation?”





Universe said:


> *Solaris was furious and his scales got bright and his true form was revealed A dragon of pure energy that lit the ground on fire* “DON’T LOOK MY PRIEST!”


Pavlin was quite perturbed.  Solaris' rash action risked unraveling negotiations and his entire plan of redeeming himself.

_"I know you are eager to make them back down, but they're after me, not you.  There's a battle coming up that will actually require that much of a release, a battle that I intend to have beings like you handle in my stead, but it's not this one."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin was quite perturbed.  Solaris' rash action risked unraveling negotiations and his entire plan of redeeming himself.
> 
> _"I know you are eager to make them back down, but they're after me, not you.  There's a battle coming up that will actually require that much of a release, a battle that I intend to have beings like you handle in my stead, but it's not this one."_


*He calms down and goes back to his normal form* “sorry that was not on purpose but I hate being interrupted while I’m trying to arrange something with my Priest”


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*Nydos was watching*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It seems I need to educate you on how the cycle actually works."
> 
> Pavlin took a deep breath.  He still wasn't quite ready for these explanations.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “who dares intrudes upon Solaris the god of creation?”





Universe said:


> *He calms down and goes back to his normal form* “sorry that was not on purpose but I hate being interrupted while I’m trying to arrange something with my Priest”


_When Solaris revealed his power all of the various guards drew their weapons and readied themselves. Even when he went back to  normal they still stood ready.
The figure in the jade armor looked unperturbed. And began addressing not only Pavlin but the entire crowd and those watching the broadcast as well._
Ah, yes these unnamed other ways. That you claim you will use to maintain this Wheel. 
I know what these are.
*LIES!
DECEPTIONS!*
*Whenever they believe this reality is a lost cause they will abandon it and throw us to the gutter to be ravaged by the Wheel. The Wheel that once it **truly** awakens will kill us all!
But we are mere mortals in their eyes!
Incapable of truly understanding the true nature of things!
I, the Phoenix King Shinzoku of the 12th Shogun Empire will not bow before these thieving jackals or those that serve them.
And I encourage all mortal nations to rise up with the Shogun.
Together we will overthrow the tyranny of the gods! And then we shall take our destiny into our own hands!*
_He grabbed a spear from one of his guards and thrust it into the ground at Pavlins feet._
*You have three days before your day of reckoning.*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _When Solaris revealed his power all of the various guards drew their weapons and readied themselves. Even when he went back to  normal they still stood ready.
> The figure in the jade armor looked unperturbed. And began addressing not only Pavlin but the entire crowd and those watching the broadcast as well._
> Ah, yes these unnamed other ways. That you claim you will use to maintain this Wheel.
> I know what these are.
> ...


_"DAMMIT SOLARIS, THIS IS WHY WE DO NOT RESPOND WITH DISPLAYS OF POWER!  Now we're stuck in a war.  I believe I can salvage this though."_

Pavlin took a deep breath and addressed Shinzoku, the crowd, and the broadcast.

"A quadrillion empires have done this kind of thing before you.  But we're still here.  Let the record show that the 12th Shogun Empire was the aggressor in this battle."

He focused all of his attention on the broadcasters now.

"And once we are done, as soon as we can access them we will explain the other methods of maintaining the Wheel to mortals.  In fact, the reality dragons may be able to give you a head start, as they know these methods too.  It will be a very difficult explanation, to be sure, but we are going to do our best to be open... because we need you more than you know."

He sent a telepathic message to Ahrakas.

_"Ahrakas, I hope you're done situating Cooper.  The 12th Shogun Empire and their Phoenix King just made a move against us - the Architects, the Temporal Imperium, AND the dragons.  Judging from their entourage, I don't think we'll even need Loki to quell them, but they did just try to hijack the broadcast to do a very Convergence-like move."_
----------------------
_On Zosma...._

"Look at that.  He's making the same error-mistake we did."

Afanc munched on something akin to a donut as he watched the broadcast with a few other Convergence members and Kurt.

"This is actually kind of a common thing, Afanc.  We get a lot of empires who resist the Architects in the first place, before we've unified everything.  Who think they have the slightest clue what they're up against.  We had a good idea what we were going up against with our rebellion and even that fell flat, so think about what's going to happen here.  I can generally take out whole armies by myself, but I'm not sure these guys will justify me even taking the field.  They look like chumps even compared to the Rjxv army from last reality."

Kurt looked kind of concerned.

"Just... if I take the field, no plagues or mass executions.  I am only to take down their army.  We'll need a different method to get these people to submit."

--------------------------
_On Denebola..._

The lions, Shudde M'ell, and Firuthi were astonished at Shinzoku's brazenness.

Shudde M'ell: "Is this a joke?"

"He just threatened my kids.  On interstellar television.  I'll handle this battle."

Firuthi sent a telepathic message to Ahrakas.

_"Any idea where the 12th Shogun Empire resides?  I need to teach these people a lesson in respect."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"DAMMIT SOLARIS, THIS IS WHY WE DO NOT RESPOND WITH DISPLAYS OF POWER!  Now we're stuck in a war.  I believe I can salvage this though."_
> 
> Pavlin took a deep breath and addressed Shinzoku, the crowd, and the broadcast.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos appears enraged* Cosmos:”YOU MESS WITH MY BROTHERS YOU MESS WITH ME AND I AM NOT A DRAGON YOU WANT TO MESS WITH I AM A REALITY DRAGON!” *His eyes were bright*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Cosmos:”I say no more wars I’VE HAD ENOUGH!!!!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos appears enraged* Cosmos:”YOU MESS WITH MY BROTHERS YOU MESS WITH ME AND I AM NOT A DRAGON YOU WANT TO MESS WITH I AM A REALITY DRAGON!” *His eyes were bright*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I say no more wars I’VE HAD ENOUGH!!!!”


Pavlin did not react to Cosmos' display of power.  He had _just_ given Solaris a lecture on this.

Instead, he addressed Shinzoku, amplifying his voice with sun energy so that the crowd and broadcasters could hear it.

*"Let it be known that I did not ask him to do this.  With my vendetta against the dragons gone, I hold no real power over them.  Whether they choose to side with us or attempt to hold us accountable for our actions last reality - or both at the same time - is their business."*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin did not react to Cosmos' display of power.  He had _just_ given Solaris a lecture on this.
> 
> Instead, he addressed Shinzoku, amplifying his voice with sun energy so that the crowd and broadcasters could hear it.
> 
> *"Let it be known that I did not ask him to do this.  With my vendetta against the dragons gone, I hold no real power over them.  Whether they choose to side with us or attempt to hold us accountable for our actions last reality - or both at the same time - is their business."*


*Cosmos had his powers under control he was giving the aggressor a warning*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*I appeared* “stop all of this let us help you” *I looked cute and hugged my father*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*I showed my memory of my wife and son*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

“I have a wife and child an innocent child would you kill an innocent child?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

I am merciful and that is why I shall give you three days to prepare. 
_With that him and his entourage departed._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, I hope you're done situating Cooper. The 12th Shogun Empire and their Phoenix King just made a move against us - the Architects, the Temporal Imperium, AND the dragons. Judging from their entourage, I don't think we'll even need Loki to quell them, but they did just try to hijack the broadcast to do a very Convergence-like move."


_Yeah weve pretty much finished here, we had to take out an insane egomaniac from Coopers past but everything is good.
The 12th Shogun Empire you say? I dont think you couldve prevented this, theyve been looking for an excuse to go to war for centuries. I wouldnt underestimate them though, we believe they are the most powerful mortal nation of this reality. They reside in a parallel dimension and have discovered interdimensional travel a few decades ago. Their core territory consists of six galaxies with an area of control reaching another 30. They completely wiped out a rival draconic empire in the process of their expansion. Though we believe that those dragons had no relation to the Celestial or Reality dragons.
They have rejected all diplomacy with the Temporal Imperium.
Their composition consists of multiple clans with centers of power located on thier capital Shogana, and their dimensions equivalents of Earth, Coruscant, Qo'nos, and Mandalore.
Centuries ago we fought a war with their 8th empire and destroyed it but were unable to fully subdue them due to prolonged resistance from them. It seems they have grown into a threat once more and if they get other mortal nations to join them it could be catastrophic. 
The only thing they want here is power.
Their is one possible ally in their dimension we can try to seek help from. Its a rump state of the draconic empire, its called the Duchy. Its Duke isnt a dragon though and they have also rejected the rule of the Temporal Imperium, but they have been in a cold war with the Shogun for quite some time._


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*I was worried about Sol and nebula* “Please make the fighting stop!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*I could feel the lies that they told*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*Cosmos was laughing his head off*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am merciful and that is why I shall give you three days to prepare.
> _With that him and his entourage departed._
> 
> _Yeah weve pretty much finished here, we had to take out an insane egomaniac from Coopers past but everything is good.
> ...


_"Understood.  We need Fabiana and Cooper to broadcast their ascensions proper before we go about this battle.  After which.... which planet do you suggest we meet up on to discuss strategy?"_


Universe said:


> *I was worried about Sol and nebula* “Please make the fighting stop!”





Universe said:


> *I could feel the lies that they told*


"Warmongers like this are exactly why we fight, Universe."

Pavlin addressed the crowd.

"Well, I WANTED an era of peace... but I've been informed these were enemies of the Imperium before we even emerged.  So I guess we're stuck dealing with this problem."

Pavlin then sent a telepathic message to Kurt, in a way that the celestial and reality dragons before him could hear it.

_"You heard the news, right Kurt?  I got more information from Ahrakas... they have control of 36 galaxies in another dimension, wiped out a dragon empire, and have five centers of power.  And the Imperium fought them once already.  They're powermongers.  I'll have to ask you to take the field.  And..... there is a chance you may have to go total war on them."_

Anyone listening in this telepathic link could _feel_ Kurt crying. "Total war" meant the worst kind of massacres Kurt's previous incarnations had done, the plagues, the mass executions, the worst aftereffects of war.

_"I know.  I did not want to have to go that route either."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Understood.  We need Fabiana and Cooper to broadcast their ascensions proper before we go about this battle.  After which.... which planet do you suggest we meet up on to discuss strategy?"_
> 
> 
> "Warmongers like this are exactly why we fight, Universe."
> ...


“no nooo AAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHH MY HARD WORK RUINED!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*Cosmos was still laughing* Cosmos:”I love it when they get cocky” *Cosmos then smacked Solaris upside the head*


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

“OW!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Understood.  We need Fabiana and Cooper to broadcast their ascensions proper before we go about this battle.  After which.... which planet do you suggest we meet up on to discuss strategy?"_
> 
> 
> "Warmongers like this are exactly why we fight, Universe."
> ...


_I suggest we either meet at your location or the Imperial Palace. I may have to call all of the Temporal Lords to assemble their fleets and armies._


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*I sighed and glared at my father* “DAD THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I suggest we either meet at your location or the Imperial Palace. I may have to call all of the Temporal Lords to assemble their fleets and armies._


_"Palace.  I'm not subjecting vacationers to watching mass armies assemble."_



Universe said:


> *I sighed and glared at my father* “DAD THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT”


"No, Universe.  I got confirmation from Ahrakas that they had to fight this empire before - and they rejected all diplomacy with the Imperium even before we showed up.  I was wrong to blame Solaris' rash act for this."


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Palace.  I'm not subjecting vacationers to watching mass armies assemble."_
> 
> 
> "No, Universe.  I got confirmation from Ahrakas that they had to fight this empire before - and they rejected all diplomacy with the Imperium even before we showed up.  I was wrong to blame Solaris' rash act for this."


“No I deserved that but thank you”


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

*I was about to have a panic attack as I was worried about Sol and Nebula* “Sol Nebula What about them Sol’s defenseless and innocent Nebula doesn’t want to get involved and I don’t blame her I’ve been in a lot of wars and I don’t like it I have a lot of nightmares about them”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “No I deserved that but thank you”


"You'll get a chance to use the power soon enough."


Universe said:


> *I was about to have a panic attack as I was worried about Sol and Nebula* “Sol Nebula What about them Sol’s defenseless and innocent Nebula doesn’t want to get involved and I don’t blame her I’ve been in a lot of wars and I don’t like it I have a lot of nightmares about them”


"Some of the Lords will likely be working as medics.  That's all I can tell you for sure.  If Nebula doesn't even want to get that close, I can't stop her from staying out of it."

-------------------------------------

_Ahrakas got a communicator call._

"ARE YOU @$#%ING KIDDING ME?  I haven't even had time to TRAIN on these ships yet and there's already empires threatening the Imperium and the Architects?"

"Dural, professional, please.  Ahrakas, mindlink-taught skills are inferior to real training but I'm already understanding the urgency here.  Should I speed-train Dural and the warriors of Thulcan or should he hitch a ride on someone else's ship?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You'll get a chance to use the power soon enough."
> 
> "Some of the Lords will likely be working as medics.  That's all I can tell you for sure.  If Nebula doesn't even want to get that close, I can't stop her from staying out of it."
> 
> ...


_“I want to stay OUT OF THIS ARE YOU INSANE UNIVERSE COME HOME AT ONCE” “I have no choice Hun I have to stay I don’t like it but it’s the only choice to secure peace for the whole Multiverse”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Cosmos:”I have the most combat experience out of everyone except my brothers but I believe I’ve fought these powermongers before and I’ve destroyed some of their army and that was me holding back well no more mr nice dragon I’m not going to be holding back”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I have the most combat experience out of everyone except my brothers but I believe I’ve fought these powermongers before and I’ve destroyed some of their army and that was me holding back well no more mr nice dragon I’m not going to be holding back”


"The five of us will only be holding back because we're supernaturally forced to.  If we could find the rest of our five sigils and get unbound, we'd crush this empire by ourselves, no armies needed."

----------------------------

_Ahrakas got another telepathic message.

"I was notified of your psychic signature by a dragon named Firuthi.  High Imperator, this is Shudde M'ell, the leader of the Chthonians, a Hound Dragon sect that serves Tindalos' Grand Wurm aspect.  I heard the news about the warmongers.  I am concerned... because I've found out about Tindalos' condition and he is still trapped by the Hand of Galamoth.  I'm not sure how well he can fight an empire like this, especially with only three days to prepare."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The five of us will only be holding back because we're supernaturally forced to.  If we could find the rest of our five sigils and get unbound, we'd crush this empire by ourselves, no armies needed."
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”did you just say Hand of Galamoth?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”did you just say Hand of Galamoth?”


_"What the- Cosmos?!?  This psychic frequency was meant for the- .....ahem.  Yes, he's bound by a sigil called the Hand of Galamoth.  I've had my butt kicked by the rest of the Old Ones several times trying to free Tindalos the fast way from it, that's how I know.  Cthulhu somehow manages the most savage injuries out of all of them.  Owww."_

Ahrakas was able to hear this particular psychic cross-chatter.


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"What the- Cosmos?!?  This psychic frequency was meant for the- .....ahem.  Yes, he's bound by a sigil called the Hand of Galamoth.  I've had my butt kicked by the rest of the Old Ones several times trying to free Tindalos the fast way from it, that's how I know.  Cthulhu somehow manages the most savage injuries out of all of them.  Owww."_
> 
> Ahrakas was able to hear this particular psychic cross-chatter.


Cosmos:”You could of just asked.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 4, 2022)

_Meanwhile, in the pocket dimension on Mars...._

"Raiden... I have some bad news... you've heard the broadcast, right?  An empire just declared war on the Architects and I believe we will be expected to be involved.  This is exactly the kind of thing I was hoping to avoid.  I must make my ascension speech now."

Fabiana sought out several of the citizens to set up for her to broadcast her ascension speech.  Eventually, she had a setup ready.  She began speaking.

"Citizens of this reality and beyond!  This is Fabiana Medina, once known as Fujin.  I had hoped that ascending to our throne here on Barsoom, which I will be sharing with Jeddak Raiden, would be the start of a new era of peace.  However, I just got the news from Fumalsamakah that an empire decided they would declare war on us.  They... crashed Aten's ascension and attempted to use it as a rallying call for mortal empires to resist the Architects and the Imperium."

"As I make our ascension, I offer this warning: This isn't just the same mistake trillions upon trillions of empires have made in past realities.  This is the exact kind of mistake Loki made with the Convergence last cycle.  And when Loki did it?  Well, let's just say one of the effects it had in this reality was Lucifer tried to assemble a group to assassinate the being at the center of the Eternal Wheel - and replace them with Aten.  Aten, in all of his destructive glory.  That is merely the most prominent act - Lucifer has done untold damage we've been fixing, and all because the mistake was made of trying to bring down the Architects."

"I diverted to that because... this kind of mistake only leads to suffering.  We didn't just see that with Loki's rebellion.  We have also seen it in every mortal empire that's defied us over the millennia - the leaders and their armies defy us, and when we find their citizens they are always suffering and starved, without fail, every time.  And it's borne out of the fact that these mortals have absolutely no idea how the Eternal Wheel even works.  The being at the center is actually trying to remain bound and asleep.  He fully understands what he supports and he has assigned us Architects to keep things maintained for him.  A group called the Twelve Viles bound us, preventing us from properly doing our job, so they could siphon off of the Wheel.  The ravages?  Those are the Wheel trying to get its energy back.  The resets?  They were the one memory of our job left for us by the Twelve Viles' villainous bindings, the least efficient method of maintaining the Wheel.  The binding is coming undone, though, and with it gone we will regain methods that allow us to maintain realities as we're supposed to be doing!"

"The only tyrant here is that lying 12th Shogun Empire, who actively seeks to destroy the workings of the Wheel for their own power!  Do not be fooled by their bravado or their false message!  They are little more than oppressors!  They cannot grant you anything that the Temporal Imperium and the Architects could not bring!  In fact, they couldn't even bring a microscopic fraction of what the Convergence brought their citizens, and the Convergence only brought a tiny fraction of the glory the Temporal Imperium and the Architects bring!  This 12th Shogun Empire is little more than a phony!"

The next message was telepathic, to Raiden.

_"Raiden, I wanted to do this more peacefully, but that empire forced our hand.  Ready?"_

Fabiana resumed the speech.

"Allow us to present a mere taste of the wonders the Temporal Imperium and the Architects can grant!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Palace.  I'm not subjecting vacationers to watching mass armies assemble."_
> 
> 
> "No, Universe.  I got confirmation from Ahrakas that they had to fight this empire before - and they rejected all diplomacy with the Imperium even before we showed up.  I was wrong to blame Solaris' rash act for this."


_I will send word to the other Temporal Lords to arrive there to convene for a council of war. _


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You'll get a chance to use the power soon enough."
> 
> "Some of the Lords will likely be working as medics.  That's all I can tell you for sure.  If Nebula doesn't even want to get that close, I can't stop her from staying out of it."
> 
> ...


_I can try to send over some of my men to help assist with the training of Thulcans people._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The five of us will only be holding back because we're supernaturally forced to.  If we could find the rest of our five sigils and get unbound, we'd crush this empire by ourselves, no armies needed."
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


_I wish we could have been introduced under more peaceful circumstances, I am sure Kurt will look forward to seeing you. Any assistance will be appreciated._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, in the pocket dimension on Mars...._
> 
> "Raiden... I have some bad news... you've heard the broadcast, right?  An empire just declared war on the Architects and I believe we will be expected to be involved.  This is exactly the kind of thing I was hoping to avoid.  I must make my ascension speech now."
> 
> ...


_I am ready my Lady._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am ready my Lady.


_"It is time to reveal this city, this paradise of ours.  If the information and stories at the Gate of the Architects contradict how things are going now in this reality... we will simply tell people that we recognize our history.  I have a statement ready for the Earthlings."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I can try to send over some of my men to help assist with the training of Thulcans people.


"Please do.  We can use all the help we can get.  In addition to me, they'll want to meet with the moth Aifric Paul Capitani and the shark Clara Zambrano.  They're the ones coordinating the military here, and they'll help us decide spaceship pilots.  We also have a few large battlemechs to offer if the situation calls for it, because Mitzie thought he'd need such weapons - there's the modified Sarissa-type 'mech you saw during Oriana's ascension, and we also have a Marauder-type that we affectionately call 'Rooster' and a Katana-type 'mech available."

"Speaking of pilots, how's Tyrim doing?  Is he learning quickly about piloting a starship?"



Baron Tredegar said:


> I wish we could have been introduced under more peaceful circumstances, I am sure Kurt will look forward to seeing you. Any assistance will be appreciated.


_"We always wish it could be peaceful.  Anyway, when it comes to doing battle, we Chthonians specialize in sieges, in undermining and destroying fortifications.  Once this hostile empire is down, perhaps we can prepare their land for agriculture too.... like giant worms.  The stories about us being susceptible to water are greatly exaggerated."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will send word to the other Temporal Lords to arrive there to convene for a council of war.


_"I'll deal with notifying the dragons."_

Pavlin reached out his mind to the celestial and reality dragons he knew.

_"Your attention please.  A hostile mortal empire has just declared war on us, the Imperium, and the Architects.  Ahrakas is calling a meeting at the Imperial Palace to discuss strategy... several of the dragons should be part of that meeting while the rest of you gear up.  When we take the field, we only hold back in two aspects: preventing collateral damage to our allies, and making sure noncombatant civilians don't get hurt."_

-------------------------------

Firuthi mentally contacted Universe and Solaris.

_"I just got Pavlin's message... I don't know the full extent of my combat powers yet.  I know of the shapeshifting and its combat applications, but that's close-range.  I know of the energy-matching resonance, but this mortal empire might not bring that out in me.  I know of one where I summon entire armies of a realm's echoes - what mortals might call a ghost army, though it's really all hard-light constructs - and that one is guaranteed to exhaust me.  Do either of you have any idea of some of the other tricks Marendar might have had for combat?"_

Firuthi hesitated.

_"And we also might need to discuss a possible weapon for me.  If I'm going to get dragged into cosmic battles, an appropriate weapon is necessary for those times where my shapeshifting won't cut it.  I'd like to know what Planet Solaris offers for constructing one."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

“


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'll deal with notifying the dragons."_
> 
> Pavlin reached out his mind to the celestial and reality dragons he knew.
> 
> ...


“I’ll see what I can do”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “
> 
> “I’ll see what I can do”


_"If it helps any, in my mortal body I was more used to firearms and crossbows, with a little occasional use of knives, short swords, and a rare use of a spear.  My most beloved weapon was a concussion crossbow - basically a crossbow that fired explosive sonic bolts.  Does any of that help?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"If it helps any, in my mortal body I was more used to firearms and crossbows, with a little occasional use of knives, short swords, and a rare use of a spear.  My most beloved weapon was a concussion crossbow - basically a crossbow that fired explosive sonic bolts.  Does any of that help?"_


“Concussion crossbow ay We can do one better we can make a crossbow that fires enchanted bolts they do whatever you need at the moment”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I was practicing Kung fu in the Universe 7*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Concussion crossbow ay We can do one better we can make a crossbow that fires enchanted bolts they do whatever you need at the moment”


_"That sounds... intriguing.  Have it ready when it's time for me to use it."_

Firuthi hesitated.

_"Also, have you got any books on species from previous realities, dragon or otherwise?  I'm going to see how far I can take this shapeshifting thing."_

-------------------

_"Unnnhhh... I just woke up from trying to help that snow leopard and I have a massive headache.... what's this about a war?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"It is time to reveal this city, this paradise of ours.  If the information and stories at the Gate of the Architects contradict how things are going now in this reality... we will simply tell people that we recognize our history.  I have a statement ready for the Earthlings."_


Follow me.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Please do.  We can use all the help we can get.  In addition to me, they'll want to meet with the moth Aifric Paul Capitani and the shark Clara Zambrano.  They're the ones coordinating the military here, and they'll help us decide spaceship pilots.  We also have a few large battlemechs to offer if the situation calls for it, because Mitzie thought he'd need such weapons - there's the modified Sarissa-type 'mech you saw during Oriana's ascension, and we also have a Marauder-type that we affectionately call 'Rooster' and a Katana-type 'mech available."
> 
> "Speaking of pilots, how's Tyrim doing?  Is he learning quickly about piloting a starship?"
> 
> ...


_Those mechs will be quite valuable in the coming war. Tyrim is learning quite well._

_Agriculture might help their outer territories, their core realms are predominately urban._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'll deal with notifying the dragons."_
> 
> Pavlin reached out his mind to the celestial and reality dragons he knew.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas turned to Cooper._
Im assuming youve heard the news?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas turned to Cooper._
> Im assuming youve heard the news?


"Given Pavlin's broadcasted it as a psychic message, yes.  Do you know if they've got a water realm they've conquered, or perhaps large aquariums in their capitals?  That is probably one of the few ways we're getting the Deep Ones involved in the fight.  They REALLY despise land battles."

Cooper hesitated

"And if you think you can get the rodents above involved... good luck.  You MIGHT be able to get a few of them to fight the way the Ewoks do, at best, but a lot of them hate getting involved in galactic affairs."



Baron Tredegar said:


> Follow me.


Fabiana followed Raiden, mentally rehearsing the speech she planned to give the Earthlings in particular.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Given Pavlin's broadcasted it as a psychic message, yes.  Do you know if they've got a water realm they've conquered, or perhaps large aquariums in their capitals?  That is probably one of the few ways we're getting the Deep Ones involved in the fight.  They REALLY despise land battles."
> 
> Cooper hesitated
> 
> ...


There should be a few water planets, they control a vast swath of territory so we will come upon it eventually. And their capitals should have aquariums, their core territory is quite wealthy.

_Back on Mars Raiden led Fabiana to a secure room in the center of the palace. In the center of it was a giant glowing crystal._
This device controls what plane the city exists on. If you activate it we will phase out of the pocket dimension and onto mars.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Back on Mars Raiden led Fabiana to a secure room in the center of the palace. In the center of it was a giant glowing crystal._
> This device controls what plane the city exists on. If you activate it we will phase out of the pocket dimension and onto mars.


At Fabiana's request, the broadcast team had _not_ followed them.  They had waited patiently at the original broadcast spot.

Fabiana activated the device.

Making sure the room was secured, she then returned to broadcast.

"Witness!  Not just the civilizations you can see from space, but the ones you can't!  Dimensions where the people thrive and have wondrous cultures.  Such capabilities are well within the grasp of the Imperium and the Architects."

Fabiana took a deep breath.

"And now, I have a special message that, while important to any realm, is meant for the citizens of Earth.  The appearance of a civilization so close to your doorstep may cause a lot of you to panic.  Many of you will need time to process the idea that there are others out there in the first place, never mind the fact that they managed to thrive unnoticed so close to your planet.  I assure you, such feelings are natural, and in all my history I've found that those who start out a bit defensive are actually the best candidates for surviving galactic affairs.  You should address these feelings openly, instead of letting them fester unspoken."

"I also need to inform you... the five of us who built reality were originally going to be reborn on your planet.  Unfortunately, one of the beings we appointed last cycle, Lucifer, decided to destroy our initial vessels, and that act ultimately led to the fall of Babylon because it deprived them of leaders at a critical time.  Actions like this are in fact the very source of all the stories depicting him as a fallen angel.  And his reason for doing it?  He claimed he was following the last instructions our leader gave him, forgetting that we had all been abused at the hands of a god that has since witnessed what he caused and outright surrendered his power to another.  Aten... did not handle the abuse well.  Whatever paranoia and oppression the people on your planet have suffered... imagine that, amplified a million times, on a galactic scale - no, on a universal scale.  That's what happened last cycle when we got abused by a god.  That same paranoia and oppression happened in this cycle when Lucifer defied our actions and followed a false belief about us.  That very paranoia and oppression and blatant _suffering_ has, without fail, been the end result of any attempt to overthrow or interfere with the Architects - such as the way the 12th Shogun Empire is doing.  And that holds true even if we don't get involved!  We are trying to _avoid_ such blatant misery.  We've seen the mistake trillions of times and it's even caused _us_ to descend into madness on multiple occasions.  Whatever you have suffered... rest assured that we have suffered it repeatedly before."

"My advice to your planet... punishing the guilty may feel good, and is sometimes necessary depending on the scope of their crimes, but education whenever possible will result in more success."


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"That sounds... intriguing.  Have it ready when it's time for me to use it."_
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


*I had Alpha teleport the book to him and told the blacksmiths to get the magic crossbow started*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*Firuthi could hear me panting*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”The planet Solaris exists outside of time and space in a secret section of hyperspace”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos”MY BRETHREN THE TIME IS AT HAND SHOW THE REALITIES THAT WE ARE AMONG THEM” *He spoke in the language of reality itself*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I had Alpha teleport the book to him and told the blacksmiths to get the magic crossbow started*


Firuthi began reading.

He was astounded at the sheer variety of species and physiologies that had been lost to the ages.



Universe said:


> Cosmos”MY BRETHREN THE TIME IS AT HAND SHOW THE REALITIES THAT WE ARE AMONG THEM” *He spoke in the language of reality itself*


The Architects all reeled simultaneously.

_"S.... something is preventing us from comprehending the meaning of those words..."_

_"But... I KNOW I've heard that language before!..."_

_"Is this another one of our bindings from the Twelve Viles that's doing this?  That's preventing our understanding?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi began reading.
> 
> He was astounded at the sheer variety of species and physiologies that had been lost to the ages.
> 
> ...


*I Understood the language*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Cooper, Im taking the ship back to the Imperial Palace. Do you want to hitch a ride with me or stay here and begin planning for your ascension and conduct your part of the war from here?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Cooper, Im taking the ship back to the Imperial Palace. Do you want to hitch a ride with me or stay here and begin planning for your ascension and conduct your part of the war from here?


"I am going to stay and plan my ascension.  Mine probably can't compare to the rest of the Architects, but my people understand fully well the kind of power that came back to them."

"Looks like he's made up his mind.  We can go, Ahrakas."

"This is going to be our third war, Ahrakas.  We're officially under Taonoui's command but we can be our own strike teams if needed."

"Let's hope I've learned enough about piloting on such short notice."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am going to stay and plan my ascension.  Mine probably can't compare to the rest of the Architects, but my people understand fully well the kind of power that came back to them."
> 
> "Looks like he's made up his mind.  We can go, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas waved goodbye to Cooper, Dagon, and Hydra and then led the rest of the party to the surface and the ship. Soon they were in space heading to the Imperial Palace._
So this is your third war? What experience have you had in your previous conflicts?


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am going to stay and plan my ascension.  Mine probably can't compare to the rest of the Architects, but my people understand fully well the kind of power that came back to them."
> 
> "Looks like he's made up his mind.  We can go, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


“hello friend”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I showed up there*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas waved goodbye to Cooper, Dagon, and Hydra and then led the rest of the party to the surface and the ship. Soon they were in space heading to the Imperial Palace._
> So this is your third war? What experience have you had in your previous conflicts?


"The first one was when the Convergence leader Kompira tried to take over the Botein region.  That one did have a few space battles, but it was mostly a ground war.  We found that speed, more than anything else, mattered in that particular conflict - which is why we were issued the speedsuit power armors we still use to this day."

"The second war?  A mortal army of amphibians of all types tried to take over the Rukbat region and since we're trading partners with them, we came to Lord Sequana's aid.  That was a much more varied war, space battles and ground combat.  Worked side-by-side with the Rukbatians and their technology.  This is also why we have variable blasters - some planets were simply not conducive to traditional ammo resupply or even ammo batteries, and a number of the amphibians were immune to laser and plasma weaponry."

"The amphibian war is also why we each have our own scout ships.  They were necessary for getting behind enemy lines and destroying the empire of the amphibians... turns out they'd subjugated a lot more species than just the Rukbatians.  We caused quite a few uprisings in that time."

"Anything more specific than that with either war?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The first one was when the Convergence leader Kompira tried to take over the Botein region.  That one did have a few space battles, but it was mostly a ground war.  We found that speed, more than anything else, mattered in that particular conflict - which is why we were issued the speedsuit power armors we still use to this day."
> 
> "The second war?  A mortal army of amphibians of all types tried to take over the Rukbat region and since we're trading partners with them, we came to Lord Sequana's aid.  That was a much more varied war, space battles and ground combat.  Worked side-by-side with the Rukbatians and their technology.  This is also why we have variable blasters - some planets were simply not conducive to traditional ammo resupply or even ammo batteries, and a number of the amphibians were immune to laser and plasma weaponry."
> 
> ...


Do you think whats left of those amphibians might ally with the Shogun?


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I was confused* “Where is everyone?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you think whats left of those amphibians might ally with the Shogun?


"That empire split into two once the war ended, and the two halves have been in a cold war for what must be a decade by now."

"One half is led by a brightly-colored frog named Xochimilco, and he's one of the last Lords that Lucifer appointed.  We and the Rukbatians actually trade with them."

"The other half is led by a salamander named Hanzaki... and those guys, I could easily see allying with the Shogun.  They absolutely hate the Imperium.  And Hanzaki's the son of the ruler of the original empire we fought."



Universe said:


> *I was confused* “Where is everyone?”


"You just missed the boat.  They're going back to the Imperial Palace to discuss war strategy."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That empire split into two once the war ended, and the two halves have been in a cold war for what must be a decade by now."
> 
> "One half is led by a brightly-colored frog named Xochimilco, and he's one of the last Lords that Lucifer appointed.  We and the Rukbatians actually trade with them."
> 
> ...


Any other mortal nations youve encountered you think might turn against us?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Any other mortal nations youve encountered you think might turn against us?


"There is exactly one other one we know.  Spondylus."

"Oh yes, the planet full of unfeathered dinosaurs that managed to discover how to make giant battlemechs.  They've rejected trade offers, rejected Taonoui's attempts at diplomacy..."

"I wouldn't guarantee them in the Shogun's pocket yet, but it's a risk.  There's one odd thing I did hear about from them - someone was spreading a rumor on that planet that a monster named Ithaqua had ruined the civilization of one of their ancestors."

"Their idea to call Ithaqua a monster, not ours.  Still, if Ithaqua turns out to be someone important in our organization that MAY screw over diplomacy unless we come up with some kind of counter-rumor."

"They described Ithaqua as some sort of giant snow beast.  Perhaps that's the key to getting them back?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There is exactly one other one we know.  Spondylus."
> 
> "Oh yes, the planet full of unfeathered dinosaurs that managed to discover how to make giant battlemechs.  They've rejected trade offers, rejected Taonoui's attempts at diplomacy..."
> 
> ...


Perhaps a diplomatic mission is in order to their world.


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That empire split into two once the war ended, and the two halves have been in a cold war for what must be a decade by now."
> 
> "One half is led by a brightly-colored frog named Xochimilco, and he's one of the last Lords that Lucifer appointed.  We and the Rukbatians actually trade with them."
> 
> ...


*I jumped through a wormhole to the Imperial palace*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Perhaps a diplomatic mission is in order to their world.


"One step at a time.  Once we've had the meeting at the Palace we can address the diplomacy."

"If you've got a way around the Ithaqua issue you might be able to succeed where Taonoui couldn't."


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I got off the Universe 7 and was annoyed at my dad at the moment*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I started meditating and power surrounded me in a shield mastering celestial chi unlike the rest of the reality dragons*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I could feel the entire Multiverse around me now that I had calmed my mind and focused*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*The architects could sense my calm energy*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

“wow Son how did you master Celestial chi so fast?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started meditating and power surrounded me in a shield mastering celestial chi unlike the rest of the reality dragons*





Universe said:


> *I could feel the entire Multiverse around me now that I had calmed my mind and focused*





Universe said:


> *The architects could sense my calm energy*





Universe said:


> “wow Son how did you master Celestial chi so fast?”


_"Strange... I recognize that energy exactly.  I recall teaching the celestial dragons how to manifest it in the first place during my time as Tektite.  And from my experience... it usually takes a couple dozen realities to truly get a handle on it.  I know Solstice and Ephemeris never truly comprehended the art form... Zodiac and Aphelion got close."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Strange... I recognize that energy exactly.  I recall teaching the celestial dragons how to manifest it in the first place during my time as Tektite.  And from my experience... it usually takes a couple dozen realities to truly get a handle on it.  I know Solstice and Ephemeris never truly comprehended the art form... Zodiac and Aphelion got close."_


*I focused on the energy building up inside me and channeled it into Three sigals in front of me shaped like a Star a hand and a symbol that looks like a crystal* “what were those?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*Solaris was so proud of me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I focused on the energy building up inside me and channeled it into Three sigals in front of me shaped like a Star a hand and a symbol that looks like a crystal* “what were those?”


_"Hmmm... they are ancient sigils for sure, but they are not more ancient than us.  They're in fact sigils I developed based on things that absolutely terrified the five of us."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"The star is the Star of Ereshkigal, derived after one of Solstice's fears.  The hand is the Hand of Aeon, and it was based off of a sight from one of my nightmares.  The crystal... is the Emblem of Minax.  It was based off of Zodiac's horror stories."_

Another pause.

_"There are two others: the Sigil of Gothryx that derives from what Ephemeris feared, and the Rune of Adryian that is based on one of Aphelion's nightmares."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Hmmm... they are ancient sigils for sure, but they are not more ancient than us.  They're in fact sigils I developed based on things that absolutely terrified the five of us."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> ...


“I don’t know how I can do that.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know how I can do that.”


_"Well, since they're definitely symbols too weak to bind us, I suppose I can teach you them."_

Universe got a mental impression of the two sigils he was missing from the set.


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Well, since they're definitely symbols too weak to bind us, I suppose I can teach you them."_
> 
> Universe got a mental impression of the two sigils he was missing from the set.


“I was seeing if I could unbind you with my power but I guess I have to gather more energy”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I stopped meditating but was glowing bright gold with energy*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I was seeing if I could unbind you with my power but I guess I have to gather more energy”


_"Gathering more energy isn't going to do it.  There is a process to unbind us properly.  It can't be circumvented without severe consequences for all of reality.  Remember, the five of us overflow with power that even a celestial or reality dragon can't hope to fathom.  When we're unbound, I sense that power will explode outward.  It needs the right place and the right symbols for it to emerge slowly."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"I will tell you though, there is a chance those five sigils compare closely to the actual five that bound us."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Gathering more energy isn't going to do it.  There is a process to unbind us properly.  It can't be circumvented without severe consequences for all of reality.  Remember, the five of us overflow with power that even a celestial or reality dragon can't hope to fathom.  When we're unbound, I sense that power will explode outward.  It needs the right place and the right symbols for it to emerge slowly."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> _"I will tell you though, there is a chance those five sigils compare closely to the actual five that bound us."_


“WHAT IS MY PURPOSE THEN!?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “WHAT IS MY PURPOSE THEN!?”


_"Why are you in such a rush to discover your purpose in life?  You need to let these things come to you, rather than try to force reality's hand.  I've seen it way too often - someone tries to force reality to reveal its hand and they're given a terrible one in response."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I still had no idea what my purpose was and was getting extremely irritated*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Why are you in such a rush to discover your purpose in life?  You need to let these things come to you, rather than try to force reality's hand.  I've seen it way too often - someone tries to force reality to reveal its hand and they're given a terrible one in response."_


*I cried out In frustration* “I thought I knew what my purpose was I thought it was to help heal and protect the universe but then reality throws a curveball at me and now I’m questioning everything I ever knew about myself THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*My power was overflowing my body*


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”what’s happening I just felt Universe’s energy just skyrocket exponentially I don’t think his body can handle it UNIVERSE CALM DOWN!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cried out In frustration* “I thought I knew what my purpose was I thought it was to help heal and protect the universe but then reality throws a curveball at me and now I’m questioning everything I ever knew about myself THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING!”


_"The Architects' case is a special one, Universe.  We are that far above absolutely everything else in terms of raw power, that our binding would be too complex to be broken any way but a special one."_

Kurt seemed perturbed.

_"Ease off the perfectionism.  That's precisely how a lot of celestial and reality dragons fall to villainy."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I cried out in pain*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain*


_"Cosmos, can you hear me?  Universe is trying to go too much too fast.  I think it's going to cause issues with his body if it hasn't already."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”I can I just felt his energy just skyrocket at an exponential rate his body won’t be able to handle it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can I just felt his energy just skyrocket at an exponential rate his body won’t be able to handle it”


_"He's pushing his reality dragon side way too hard.  Unfortunately, with the five of us bound, it falls to you to get him to ease off."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"Also, tell him he needs to ease off on trying to force reality to reveal his purpose in life.  That's what led up to this."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He's pushing his reality dragon side way too hard.  Unfortunately, with the five of us bound, it falls to you to get him to ease off."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> _"Also, tell him he needs to ease off on trying to force reality to reveal his purpose in life.  That's what led up to this."_


Cosmos:”I think it’s something else. He’s gathering up energy at an alarming rate this isn’t Reality manipulation this is OH CRAP!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”Universe you’re going through metamorphosis this is new but you need to enter a mediative state to let your body grow and adapt can you do that and you’ll find your purpose just not yet let the eternal wheel tell you when you’re ready”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

“I’m scared”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”He’s entered his metamorphosis too soon it’s not a good time for this”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I think it’s something else. He’s gathering up energy at an alarming rate this isn’t Reality manipulation this is OH CRAP!”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Universe you’re going through metamorphosis this is new but you need to enter a mediative state to let your body grow and adapt can you do that and you’ll find your purpose just not yet let the eternal wheel tell you when you’re ready”





Universe said:


> “I’m scared”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He’s entered his metamorphosis too soon it’s not a good time for this”


_"Metamorphosis?  I've heard of it being spoken of, but... the way the five Architects were created, I believe that process was completely skipped for us.  What is it?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Metamorphosis?  I've heard of it being spoken of, but... the way the five Architects were created, I believe that process was completely skipped for us.  What is it?"_


Cosmos:”It’s when a creature gets overloaded with too much power or a power they can’t control in Universe’s case it’s natural like a butterfly I went through metamorphosis myself but Universe’s adult body there’s no telling what he’ll look like but he’s going to come out weakened as a result because he’s body will be in shock”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I was wrapped in a crystalline chrysalis Cosmos:”And he just entered his chrysalis he’s going to be in there for a few hours are you guys almost there?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s when a creature gets overloaded with too much power or a power they can’t control in Universe’s case it’s natural like a butterfly I went through metamorphosis myself but Universe’s adult body there’s no telling what he’ll look like but he’s going to come out weakened as a result because he’s body will be in shock”


_"Is that how it works?  I have vague memories of power merely peeking out of my body in the form of masses of tentacles.  I guess maybe the circumstances of the Architects' creation made it so they'd never enter metamorphosis in the first place, and thus never have a weakening period at any point?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”I guess so”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I guess so”


_"We'll know for sure when our memories are unbound."_

_"Guys, I felt a strange power surge-"_

_"Not one word about it.  We'll explain ourselves at the Palace."_

Firuthi at this point reached out his mind to Ahrakas.

_"There's weird stuff happening on the dragons' side of things.  How long will it take for you to get to the Palace?  I'm warping there now."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We'll know for sure when our memories are unbound."_
> 
> _"Guys, I felt a strange power surge-"_
> 
> ...


We are almost there.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We are almost there.


_"Good.  I'm trying to keep myself from raging at the fact that my kids just got threatened on interstellar television.  I'm prepared to stomp this empire when we're ready."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Good.  I'm trying to keep myself from raging at the fact that my kids just got threatened on interstellar television.  I'm prepared to stomp this empire when we're ready."_


*I was in a Crystalline chrysalis*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was in a Crystalline chrysalis*


Firuthi facepalmed.

"Good to know this is going to wind up being my fate down the road."


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi facepalmed.
> 
> "Good to know this is going to wind up being my fate down the road."


Cosmos:”It’s only something that happens to Universe because he’s half reality dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s only something that happens to Universe because he’s half reality dragon”


"Think he's going to become a full reality dragon?  Kind of like how I held the celestial shard and had to fully become a celestial dragon to handle it and its responsibilities?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

_Meanwhile, on R'lyeh..._

"Well, I've freed you all from Dagoth Ur's attack.  I unfortunately do have to do some things pertaining to outside our palace, including notify everyone of my ascension.  I'm the last of the Old Ones to do it.  Please, the broadcast equipment?"

Cooper was eventually set up with waterproof recording devices and an antenna that extended far above, out of the reef.

"Your attention, citizens of reality.  This is Cooper Norling, once known as the Dagda.  The throneworld to which I am ascending... is in fact one to which I have ascended many times before.  I may seem the most distant of the Architects this time around, choosing such a remote place... but the art and architecture I create and present as monuments across all of reality are best developed in isolation."

Cooper panned the camera around, revealing the ancient architecture of the city.  He also revealed some frankly eldritch artworks as he did so.

"Additionally, my royal retinue this time is a bit... sensitive, as noise and feelings go.  Quiet art best suits them.  In fact, they're recovering right now from an attack where an egomaniac used a synthesizer down here in our palace.  I will simply develop our art down here... and when I am unbound with the rest of the Architects, the beauty of this art will be far greater.  The environment down here and the fact that such unequaled beauty is possible well below the ocean depths, I believe, speaks more for my power than any grand speech I could ever give."

Cooper hesitated as one of the Deep Ones spoke guttural speech.

"Another minute or two, Your Honor."

Cooper resumed addressing the broadcast.

"In regards to the warmongers that crashed Aten's broadcast?  I cannot reveal all of the Deep Ones' secrets relating to battle.  However... I can say with certainty that that empire is not safe anywhere.  We'll fight as we need to... but this is a team effort."

The Deep One that previously addressed Cooper spoke again in the same guttural tone.

"The royal entourage is telling me to minimize the broadcast as the frequency hurts their senses... so I will only say this much more..."

Cooper's voice seemed to echo.

"*In my house at R'lyeh, I wait dreaming.* * I wait dreaming, devising cultural advancements in this city beneath the waves.  Cultural advancements to be shared with all of reality when the time is right."*

Cooper hesitated.

"Some of you will panic with the implications of what I just said.  Do not worry.  We are still the Wheel's guardians.  We will have new methods to maintain the Wheel once we are unbound.  We will all thrive and enjoy these cultural advancements together.  Thank you."

Cooper's broadcast ended.


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Think he's going to become a full reality dragon?  Kind of like how I held the celestial shard and had to fully become a celestial dragon to handle it and its responsibilities?"


Cosmos:”No he’s growing into his adult form”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”He may have some amnesia when he comes out I just want to be there for this!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*The chrysalis was beautiful green diamonds with gold trimmings down the sides*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”No he’s growing into his adult form”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He may have some amnesia when he comes out I just want to be there for this!”





Universe said:


> *The chrysalis was beautiful green diamonds with gold trimmings down the sides*


"This is just going to confuse me even more if I try to keep following up with questions.  Think we should have Nebula and Sol see this?  And Solaris, for that matter?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

“I’m right here”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This is just going to confuse me even more if I try to keep following up with questions.  Think we should have Nebula and Sol see this?  And Solaris, for that matter?"


*Nebula and Sol teleports there and Sol looks awed and Nebula looks like she’s going to cry tears of joy* “I’ve been waiting for him to grow into his adult body for centuries”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m right here”


"Apologies.  I'm still fuming about the way Shinzhou behaved around my kid.  So how does it feel to finally be recognized again?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apologies.  I'm still fuming about the way Shinzhou behaved around my kid.  So how does it feel to finally be recognized again?"


“It feels good but that Shinzhou guy ruined it”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*Cosmos teleports there* Cosmos:”Wow that is beautiful”


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

“DAD!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It feels good but that Shinzhou guy ruined it”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleports there* Cosmos:”Wow that is beautiful”





Universe said:


> “DAD!”


A portal opened up at the Imperial Palace.  Out of it, a frog with yellow-and-black stripes on its head, torso, and biceps, and a blue bubble pattern on its legs and forearms, emerged.

"Well.  I didn't know the palace.... oh, I'm getting the impression from all the dragons that this green diamond sculpture isn't the Imperium's doing."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

_Soon Ahrakas's ship had arrived at the Imperial Palace. Several other Temporal Lords had arrived as well._
I wish we could be seeing each other in better circumstances Firuthi, wait what is that cocoon?


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A portal opened up at the Imperial Palace.  Out of it, a frog with yellow-and-black stripes on its head, torso, and biceps, and a blue bubble pattern on its legs and forearms, emerged.
> 
> "Well.  I didn't know the palace.... oh, I'm getting the impression from all the dragons that this green diamond sculpture isn't the Imperium's doing."


“Stay away from the chrysalis” *Solaris warns gently*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Soon Ahrakas's ship had arrived at the Imperial Palace. Several other Temporal Lords had arrived as well._
> I wish we could be seeing each other in better circumstances Firuthi, wait what is that cocoon?


"That is apparently Universe.  He's... pupating.  No it's not a thing I have to worry about, you might want to ask Cosmos more about-"

The brightly-colored frog approached Ahrakas.

"Finally, a face I recognize!  Listen, the kingdom neighboring mine... my spies are reporting they _cheered_ when Shinzhou crashed Pavlin's announcement party.  It's... it's happening again...!"


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*The chrysalis cracks*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That is apparently Universe.  He's... pupating.  No it's not a thing I have to worry about, you might want to ask Cosmos more about-"
> 
> The brightly-colored frog approached Ahrakas.
> 
> "Finally, a face I recognize!  Listen, the kingdom neighboring mine... my spies are reporting they _cheered_ when Shinzhou crashed Pavlin's announcement party.  It's... it's happening again...!"


Slow down, what is your kingdom and who are your neighbors?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Slow down, what is your kingdom and who are your neighbors?


"I am Lord Xochimilco of the Situla region.  My neighbors... are the remnants of the Dendroba Empire we overthrew with the help of several other Lords."


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

*I started to come out of the chrysalis*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started to come out of the chrysalis*


"Easy, Universe.  Take it slow."

How much had Universe actually changed, being in that chrysalis?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am Lord Xochimilco of the Situla region.  My neighbors... are the remnants of the Dendroba Empire we overthrew with the help of several other Lords."


Do you think we still might be able to negotiate with them?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Easy, Universe.  Take it slow."
> 
> How much had Universe actually changed, being in that chrysalis?


There now take it easy. Do we need to get you to sickbay?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you think we still might be able to negotiate with them?


"Knowing their history with us, not a chance.  My spies have had a good eye inside that realm.  They believe.... pretty extensively.... that they still are the rightful owners of our territory, that the Imperium is foreign invaders. When they cheered, the spies reported that the common folk agreed that the Architects are little more than mass murderers.  I was taught about the Convergence as I was taking up my Lord duties and I'm pretty certain even the Convergence would consider these guys evil."

"Froggy's not far off.  We had _real_ problem-grievances that Loki's been addressing."

"I'm surprised a Convergence guy is reporting here.  What happened, Ahrakas?  Are they actually setting their vendetta down just because of the broadcast?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Knowing their history with us, not a chance.  My spies have had a good eye inside that realm.  They believe.... pretty extensively.... that they still are the rightful owners of our territory, that the Imperium is foreign invaders. When they cheered, the spies reported that the common folk agreed that the Architects are little more than mass murderers.  I was taught about the Convergence as I was taking up my Lord duties and I'm pretty certain even the Convergence would consider these guys evil."
> 
> "Froggy's not far off.  We had _real_ problem-grievances that Loki's been addressing."
> 
> "I'm surprised a Convergence guy is reporting here.  What happened, Ahrakas?  Are they actually setting their vendetta down just because of the broadcast?"


Apophis isnt an idiot, he knows if the Imperium is destroyed they'll come for him next.
_At that moment Harpocrates ran into the room. She had a concerned look on her face._
The Shogun Emperor is giving a broadcast across most frequencies, sir this is VERY bad what he is broadcasting.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Apophis isnt an idiot, he knows if the Imperium is destroyed they'll come for him next.
> _At that moment Harpocrates ran into the room. She had a concerned look on her face._
> The Shogun Emperor is giving a broadcast across most frequencies, sir this is VERY bad what he is broadcasting.


"Ahrakas, I believe we don't have three days to strike against these guys like he told Pavlin.  Find out this broadcast, and then I'd like to go pre-emptive on him.  Someone should trace his broadcast location if at all possible."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, I believe we don't have three days to strike against these guys like he told Pavlin.  Find out this broadcast, and then I'd like to go pre-emptive on him.  Someone should trace his broadcast location if at all possible."


_Harpocrates put the broadcast onto the nearest viewscreen. 
In the broadcast Shinzhou was sitting in what appeared to be his palace giving a speech._
The Imperium claims that they will bring peace and prosperity to your worlds.
But is it the truth?
Lets take the world of Formosa as an example.
_Images of Formosa began appearing on the screen_
Once it was a thriving and beautiful world, but as my spies have reported this will not be the case forever.
You see the Temporal Lord of Formosa in his divine wisdom decided that what was best for the planet was to unleash his stockpile of Hellfire missile on the surface, nearly resulting in the genocide of Formosas people.
_Images of a charred and desolate Formosa appeared._
Is this the future you want for your families? For your children?
Join arms with the Shogun Empire and we will fight the greatest and most important conflict there has ever been.
Together we can save your homes from facing this same fate.

_In the background of the broadcast several generals and commanders stood behind Shinzhou, one of whom had his face concealed and was wearing bright yellow armor._


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Easy, Universe.  Take it slow."
> 
> How much had Universe actually changed, being in that chrysalis?


*I looked exactly like Infinity except for the eyes* “Ooooh what happened to me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Harpocrates put the broadcast onto the nearest viewscreen.
> In the broadcast Shinzhou was sitting in what appeared to be his palace giving a speech._
> The Imperium claims that they will bring peace and prosperity to your worlds.
> But is it the truth?
> ...


Firuthi immediately sent a telepathic message to the Architects, with the display in his mind.

Within moments, both he and Ahrakas got a telepathic message.

_"Listen, I know you all want to focus on the Formosa thing, but that guy in yellow.... I don't care if it's really him, tell everyone it's Hastur, the same jerk who tried to hijack me!"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Harpocrates put the broadcast onto the nearest viewscreen.
> In the broadcast Shinzhou was sitting in what appeared to be his palace giving a speech._
> The Imperium claims that they will bring peace and prosperity to your worlds.
> But is it the truth?
> ...


*Solaris laughs at the broadcast* “what an idiot Lunaris already healed that planet!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked exactly like Infinity except for the eyes* “Ooooh what happened to me?”


"You overloaded.  Take it easy, Universe... though... you might want to look yourself in the mirror... I feel like your great-grandfather might have chosen you as his personal avatar...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You overloaded.  Take it easy, Universe... though... you might want to look yourself in the mirror... I feel like your great-grandfather might have chosen you as his personal avatar...."


“What?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What?”


"You look an awful lot like him now."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi immediately sent a telepathic message to the Architects, with the display in his mind.
> 
> Within moments, both he and Ahrakas got a telepathic message.
> 
> _"Listen, I know you all want to focus on the Formosa thing, but that guy in yellow.... I don't care if it's really him, tell everyone it's Hastur, the same jerk who tried to hijack me!"_


_There is something deeper going on here. I recommend we make our way to the Duchy as soon as possible and begin building up our naval forces.

Even though Formosa has been healed this might be a PR disaster._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _There is something deeper going on here. I recommend we make our way to the Duchy as soon as possible and begin building up our naval forces.
> 
> Even though Formosa has been healed this might be a PR disaster._


Just then Ahrakas got another communicator message.  The person on the other line was a tyrannosaur, bundled up in a full snowsuit.

"Is this the Palace frequency?  This is President Krulos of the planet Spondylus.  WHAT THE ^%!# is with this guy's broadcast?!?  The Lord of Formosa was Flauros and even a shut-in like me knows that guy was a primo asshole that shames the Imperium!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Just then Ahrakas got another communicator message.  The person on the other line was a tyrannosaur, bundled up in a full snowsuit.
> 
> "Is this the Palace frequency?  This is President Krulos of the planet Spondylus.  WHAT THE ^%!# is with this guy's broadcast?!?  The Lord of Formosa was Flauros and even a shut-in like me knows that guy was a primo asshole that shames the Imperium!"


President Krulos, this is the High Imperator, I can assure you that we had no role in the Formosa situation and that Flauros was actually part of a death cult that made a failed coup attempt. Do you wish to conduct diplomacy regarding the war?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> President Krulos, this is the High Imperator, I can assure you that we had no role in the Formosa situation and that Flauros was actually part of a death cult that made a failed coup attempt. Do you wish to conduct diplomacy regarding the war?


"I am considering it.  I have one question before we start diplomacy.  What do you know about the snow beast Ithaqua?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am considering it.  I have one question before we start diplomacy.  What do you know about the snow beast Ithaqua?"


I have just started learning about Ithaqua, what are your peoples stories about her?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I have just started learning about Ithaqua, what are your peoples stories about her?


"The common story known about here is that she froze our ancestors' civilization for growing too powerful.  I, mercifully, have a line to a powerful ancient, and I discovered the situation was more complicated."

Krulos straightened up his hood.

"You see, our ancestors were still dinosaurs.  But they were dinosaurs capable of challenging the gods.  They had captured and crystallized a number of celestial dragons, consuming their power to add to their own.  Finally, they believed they had enough power to challenge the Old Ones.  They believed wrong... as Ithaqua simply froze their civilization in ice for trillions of years, with but a simple breath.  We were finally freed by a giant snake named Yig.  In return for freeing us, we would relinquish the god-slaying power, serve him, and live more simply until we had served our punishment.  We did as he asked, we freed the celestials, and we have lived as snow nomads from then until... roughly a hundred years ago.  In recent years, Yig has instructed us to build giant battlemechs and starships.  He told us where the materials were, and he has said that something was coming... something far bigger than our vendetta against Ithaqua, for which we need these things."

"You never told Taonoui this!"

"Why, little green rabbit, I have not met with anyone from the Imperium until today."

"Then who did Taonoui meet?"

Krulos glanced over his shoulder.

"This Taonoui probably met my assistant, for whom this is the first time he's hearing the whole story.  I am the President, but in my efforts to do more about this blasted snowstorm and keep us alive, I have to leave interplanetary affairs to my assistant.... who has just soiled his snowsuit and prostrated himself before me.  The broadcast has led me to desperate measures."

"You're being awfully cordial, you know..."

"It's perhaps because we're doing this remotely and I personally got involved.  You see, we normally treat fur-bearers on this planet as prey to be eaten and skinned.  Our survival depended on us being alpha predators of this caliber.  Distance means we don't get to smell you through the viewscreen - another one of Yig's gifts - and thus we can hold something resembling a civil conversation."

You know, Krulos and the other dinosaurs did look a little skinny....


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The common story known about here is that she froze our ancestors' civilization for growing too powerful.  I, mercifully, have a line to a powerful ancient, and I discovered the situation was more complicated."
> 
> Krulos straightened up his hood.
> 
> ...


Then I would assume your people are ferocious warriors. We could use that in this coming war. Is there anything the Imperium can offer you? Paerhaps a more tropical planet for your people to relocate to?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then I would assume your people are ferocious warriors. We could use that in this coming war. Is there anything the Imperium can offer you? Paerhaps a more tropical planet for your people to relocate to?


"We have to be warriors to survive this kind of harsh environment, yes.  I must admit, I am a bit wary of relocating my people to an easier planet.  Perhaps... we could use more assistance with permanent bases and more sustainable resources.  Even Yig knows that having to travel constantly has put a damper on our ability to advance as people."

Krulos hesitated for a moment.

"We have no intent of challenging gods.  We were originally going to keep to ourselves.  But if this Shogun Empire is going to make the same mistake our ancestors did... then we can no longer stay out of it."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We have to be warriors to survive this kind of harsh environment, yes.  I must admit, I am a bit wary of relocating my people to an easier planet.  Perhaps... we could use more assistance with permanent bases and more sustainable resources.  Even Yig knows that having to travel constantly has put a damper on our ability to advance as people."
> 
> Krulos hesitated for a moment.
> 
> "We have no intent of challenging gods.  We were originally going to keep to ourselves.  But if this Shogun Empire is going to make the same mistake our ancestors did... then we can no longer stay out of it."


Then I look forward to your assistance and the continued friendship between our peoples. I can order a resource shipment as soon as we finish this conversation.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then I look forward to your assistance and the continued friendship between our peoples. I can order a resource shipment as soon as we finish this conversation.


"There is one other thing I'd like to bring up."

Krulos took a deep breath.

"There is a small population of creatures that look like a cross between an avian and an elephant.  They are Ithaqua worshippers, and they've raided us many times over the eons.  Yig has made it clear that killing one of them, even in self-defense, will bring the wrath of the gods upon the whole tribe, so he instead shields us when they show up... if you find someone that knows Ithaqua or her worshippers, can you PLEASE send them to get these creatures to _leave us alone_?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There is one other thing I'd like to bring up."
> 
> Krulos took a deep breath.
> 
> "There is a small population of creatures that look like a cross between an avian and an elephant.  They are Ithaqua worshippers, and they've raided us many times over the eons.  Yig has made it clear that killing one of them, even in self-defense, will bring the wrath of the gods upon the whole tribe, so he instead shields us when they show up... if you find someone that knows Ithaqua or her worshippers, can you PLEASE send them to get these creatures to _leave us alone_?"


Consider it done.
_Fabiana I think you might have a trigger happy cult you may need to reign in._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Consider it done.
> _Fabiana I think you might have a trigger happy cult you may need to reign in._


_"I must admit I've been listening in thanks to Firuthi broadcasting for us.  Avian and elephant?  That... isn't recognizable to me at all.  I believe my cult is more pig-like.  Oriana, do you know anything about these?"_

Oriana's surprise could be heard through the telepathy.

_"Wait.... THAT'S where the Shantaks have been?!?  A dinosaur planet?  I'll be a bit - I need to make my way there and deal with this."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I must admit I've been listening in thanks to Firuthi broadcasting for us.  Avian and elephant?  That... isn't recognizable to me at all.  I believe my cult is more pig-like.  Oriana, do you know anything about these?"_
> 
> Oriana's surprise could be heard through the telepathy.
> 
> _"Wait.... THAT'S where the Shantaks have been?!?  A dinosaur planet?  I'll be a bit - I need to make my way there and deal with this."_


_You think you might be able to telepathically communicate with their leader and give them divine inspiration to not attack the dinosaurs anymore?_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You think you might be able to telepathically communicate with their leader and give them divine inspiration to not attack the dinosaurs anymore?_


_"I'm willing to give it a try.  I will need silence to focus on that... that means, Firuthi, you can stop broadcasting to me.  I'll report in once I know how it went."_

"Alright, I guess I'm maintaining silence for her.  How many cults and sigils do you know for the kids at this point?  We may luck out and get to fully unbind them before this war."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'm willing to give it a try.  I will need silence to focus on that... that means, Firuthi, you can stop broadcasting to me.  I'll report in once I know how it went."_
> 
> "Alright, I guess I'm maintaining silence for her.  How many cults and sigils do you know for the kids at this point?  We may luck out and get to fully unbind them before this war."


Weve gotten a hold of quite a few cults and sigils, though I would advise that we unbind them once the war is over. Last thing we need is for things to go wrong and they go on a murderous rampage.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Weve gotten a hold of quite a few cults and sigils, though I would advise that we unbind them once the war is over. Last thing we need is for things to go wrong and they go on a murderous rampage.


"Very well, then."

Firuthi looked around at the growing crowd.

"I see many more Lords have gathered.  Perhaps it is time for the strategy meeting and briefing."


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

*I was a bit weak*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was a bit weak*


"You may want to take a seat for this, Universe.  Cosmos, any reason why he looks like your father?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You may want to take a seat for this, Universe.  Cosmos, any reason why he looks like your father?"


Cosmos:”I can’t think of any other reason”


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You may want to take a seat for this, Universe.  Cosmos, any reason why he looks like your father?"


*I sat down* “whoa” *I was confused*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can’t think of any other reason”





Universe said:


> *I sat down* “whoa” *I was confused*


"So if he's the personal avatar of a being bound to a Wheel... hm..."

Firuthi thought for a second.

"My five kids seem to be bound to this Wheel and already have the name 'Architects' covered.  Given the kind of investigation and problem resolution you've done already... might I propose the nickname 'the Detective'?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So if he's the personal avatar of a being bound to a Wheel... hm..."
> 
> Firuthi thought for a second.
> 
> "My five kids seem to be bound to this Wheel and already have the name 'Architects' covered.  Given the kind of investigation and problem resolution you've done already... might I propose the nickname 'the Detective'?"


Cosmos:”I can work with that”


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

*I was so tall*


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

*I had lost a few minutes of memories*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can work with that”





Universe said:


> *I was so tall*


"If by some freak accident I wind up a personal avatar, I'll take 'the Foreman'.  Given my attempts to keep the kids under control and all, like the boss of a construction site."

Firuthi was looking up.

"I wonder if he can shrink down to our size.  Still way too many beings that freak out when they see someone way taller."


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If by some freak accident I wind up a personal avatar, I'll take 'the Foreman'.  Given my attempts to keep the kids under control and all, like the boss of a construction site."
> 
> Firuthi was looking up.
> 
> "I wonder if he can shrink down to our size.  Still way too many beings that freak out when they see someone way taller."


*I was only 9 feet tall now*


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If by some freak accident I wind up a personal avatar, I'll take 'the Foreman'.  Given my attempts to keep the kids under control and all, like the boss of a construction site."
> 
> Firuthi was looking up.
> 
> "I wonder if he can shrink down to our size.  Still way too many beings that freak out when they see someone way taller."


Cosmos:”He can he’s just exhausted right now”


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”I was going to go with the General or the Warrior.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was only 9 feet tall now*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He can he’s just exhausted right now”


"I'm still trying to figure out what even led up to this.  That much power at once... randomly... was he trying to shatter my kids' bindings or something?"


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I was going to go with the General or the Warrior.”


"Interesting considerations.  Let's save it for if it actually happens."

Firuthi hesitated.

"Though I admit I'm not sure about 'the Warrior'.  Sounds like a song title from four decades ago or something, not sure I want that carried on me for all of time."


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm still trying to figure out what even led up to this.  That much power at once... randomly... was he trying to shatter my kids' bindings or something?"
> 
> "Interesting considerations.  Let's save it for if it actually happens."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”It feels like it”


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm still trying to figure out what even led up to this.  That much power at once... randomly... was he trying to shatter my kids' bindings or something?"
> 
> "Interesting considerations.  Let's save it for if it actually happens."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”How about the Leader”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”How about the Leader”


"That's something I could consider.  Again, let's worry about it more if the time comes."


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's something I could consider.  Again, let's worry about it more if the time comes."


Cosmos:”Ok”


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

*I had a sigal on my chest and it was a sun with a dot in the center*


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

*I also had an infinity symbol on my forehead*


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”Firuthi you see that infinity symbol?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ok”





Universe said:


> *I had a sigal on my chest and it was a sun with a dot in the center*





Universe said:


> *I also had an infinity symbol on my forehead*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Firuthi you see that infinity symbol?”


"That I do.  It reinforces my believe that he's Infinity's personal avatar, if I've got to be honest."


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That I do.  It reinforces my believe that he's Infinity's personal avatar, if I've got to be honest."


Cosmos:”What should his nickname be?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”What should his nickname be?”


"I've given my suggestion of 'the Detective'.  I'm wary of calling him 'the Boundless' or anything similar until we unseal my kids and see how they actually compare to everyone else at their full strength.  How about we ask Ahrakas for an idea?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I've given my suggestion of 'the Detective'.  I'm wary of calling him 'the Boundless' or anything similar until we unseal my kids and see how they actually compare to everyone else at their full strength.  How about we ask Ahrakas for an idea?"


Cosmos:”ok”


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”May I suggest the Judge”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”May I suggest the Judge”


"Mmmmmmmaybe."

Firuthi looked around the room, to see if anyone was going to try any funny statements.

"....we'll let Universe decide whether that's a good one."


----------



## Universe (Sep 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Mmmmmmmaybe."
> 
> Firuthi looked around the room, to see if anyone was going to try any funny statements.
> 
> "....we'll let Universe decide whether that's a good one."


*I stood up and I nodded at Cosmos*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stood up and I nodded at Cosmos*


"Well, I guess it's decided."

Firuthi glanced around.

"I think we've waited enough on this briefing.  A lot of Lords, most of whom I don't recognize at all."

"I did a bit of meet-and-greet, Firuthi.  That horned rat over there is Afanc, the green rabbit is Taonoui, the lion is Narasimha, the blue gecko's Adnoartina... I believe that four-armed mallard is Lady Sequana..."

Dural pointed around the room for Firuthi.

"...you've met Xochimilco... that wolf playing marbles over there is Lord Yatsufusa of the Taÿgete zone... habit of his, he'll pay attention when the High Imperator actually speaks.... the red panda is.... I think that's Lord Shofixti out in Tzeen Ke.... I don't recognize the blue cobra lady-"

"I'm surprised she's here.  That's Lady Vertigo of the Castula region.  Wonder if her brothers are going to take the field when we go to battle."

"There's just too many of them for me to name.  We're coming out in force, and rightly so."

"Did you all see how many emblems and sigils were on their armor?  It was crazy."

"I noticed a guy in yellow armor among the second broadcast.  I think I recognize that particular shade of yellow...."

Cosmos was suddenly aware of a rainbow serpent behind him.  The rainbow serpent race's god, in fact.

"Hello, Cosmos.  I believe the last time we met was right before your 60-reality nap."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, I guess it's decided."
> 
> Firuthi glanced around.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Yes it’s good to see you again”


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I was getting my energy back*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes it’s good to see you again”


"I normally despise getting into conflicts like this.  You know how we rainbow serpents are."

Yig scratched behind his hood with his tail.

"When the High Imperator says the word, I will have the people I watch over deploy their battlemechs.  This, it seems, is the fight I have been foreseeing."

Yig coiled into a resting position.

"The number of sigils on our opponents' gear bothers me.  Did you or the Architects recognize any of them?  I thought I saw an inferior version of the Sigil of Lysandus among them."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I normally despise getting into conflicts like this.  You know how we rainbow serpents are."
> 
> Yig scratched behind his hood with his tail.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Oooh that’s not good.”


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I normally despise getting into conflicts like this.  You know how we rainbow serpents are."
> 
> Yig scratched behind his hood with his tail.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos nods respectfully*


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I looked uncomfortable when I noticed some Chinese dragons*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, I guess it's decided."
> 
> Firuthi glanced around.
> 
> ...


_A few other Temporal Lords had arrived as well. One was a Leopard in Assyrian looking attire complete with an impressive beard, the other one that had just arrived was a nervous and teenaged looking thylacine who was dressed like some sort of Chinese general._
It seems most of us are here, we can now conduct this council of war and begin planning for our next move. 
Is there anything anyone would like to say as we begin the proceedings, any ideas or concerns?


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I was incredibly nervous as I didn’t know any of those people*


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I was so nervous I was could only speak Chinese*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A few other Temporal Lords had arrived as well. One was a Leopard in Assyrian looking attire complete with an impressive beard, the other one that had just arrived was a nervous and teenaged looking thylacine who was dressed like some sort of Chinese general._
> It seems most of us are here, we can now conduct this council of war and begin planning for our next move.
> Is there anything anyone would like to say as we begin the proceedings, any ideas or concerns?


"Don't ask me, the only thing on my mind is smash-and-grab directly on their shipyards."

Yatsufusa: "High Imperator, you're making this more complicated than it is.  We fought these guys, crushed them without the Architects' or most of the dragons' help... why all the concern?"

"We actually can't take the field on this one, Yatsufusa.  Not without careful thought."

Kurt had appeared suddenly, carrying what looked like a pet carrier in his hand.  Cosmos knew the wood and metal in its construction came from the planet Solaris.

Yatsufusa: "Why not?"

Yig straightened up a bit.

"The otter is unfortunately correct.  I saw a lot of sigils on their armor... I'm pretty sure I saw part of the Sigil of Lysandus on one.  If my theory's right about that sigil, then these guys either are being backed by someone ancient enough to know _exactly_ what repels your heaviest hitters or got their hands on De Vermiis Mysteriis.  Either way, the Architects can't take the field until we do something about that."

Vertigo: "Yo, what's with the crate, Loki?"

"This?  Oh, shortly after lighting the effigy, this puppy started following me around.  Wasn't housebroken so I have to keep it in this warded crate - if it gets loose, it could turn up in _any_ corner of the palace, even secure areas."

Calling the thing inside the crate a 'puppy' was downright charitable.  It had a vaguely puppy-like shape, sure, but its hair was short tentacles, its general form seemed impossibly emaciated and glowing, its legs seemed to end in hardened protrusions, its tail was more like a bladed whip, and the creature's tongue was more of a proboscis.  Yig visibly shuddered on seeing a glimpse of the creature, and it wouldn't be a surprise if it terrified Cosmos too.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Don't ask me, the only thing on my mind is smash-and-grab directly on their shipyards."
> 
> Yatsufusa: "High Imperator, you're making this more complicated than it is.  We fought these guys, crushed them without the Architects' or most of the dragons' help... why all the concern."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looks nervous* *I yelled Who are you people In Chinese*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks nervous* *I yelled Who are you people In Chinese*


_((I will denote Chinese with percent signs until further notice.))_

Firuthi's mastery over sound helped him fully understand it.  He could somehow speak it when there had never been any indications he'd learned the language before.

"%They are Temporal Lords.  I do not know all of their dominions, but Dural explained a few.%"


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I will denote Chinese with percent signs until further notice.))_
> 
> Firuthi's mastery over sound helped him fully understand it.  He could somehow speak it when there had never been any indications he'd learned the language before.
> 
> "%They are Temporal Lords.  I do not know all of their dominions, but Dural explained a few.%"


“%sorry I’m really nervous%”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Don't ask me, the only thing on my mind is smash-and-grab directly on their shipyards."
> 
> Yatsufusa: "High Imperator, you're making this more complicated than it is.  We fought these guys, crushed them without the Architects' or most of the dragons' help... why all the concern?"
> 
> ...


While we did crush their 8th empire it was unfortunately a costly affair that did little to change their status quo. The Shogun form of government is highly decentralized with most of the power held in the hands of various clans who all maintain their own militaries. The most dangerous of these being Clan Arshais Red Army, Clan Edo-Vislas Ever Victorious Army, and Clan Shintokus Chrysanthemum Brigade. Most of the Mandalorians in the Shogun empire are fiercely loyal as well and maintain their own militaries. 
While the clans maintain their own naval forces, the centralized navy is more potent. Since the Klingons were subjugated they have incorporated the Bird of Prey as their main naval vessel in addition to their heavy battlecruisers which have interdimensional capabilities and a few dreadnaughts.
In our earlier war with them despite destroying the central government we were never able to fully subdue the clans, and when we pulled out the strongest clan claimed the Shogun throne. They have been destroyed 11 times and have risen again every time. They do not understand the concept of surrender.

And if they have various magical symbols aiding them than that will greatly help their war effort, especially if Hastur is assisting them.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Cosmos:”He’s no brother of mine”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> While we did crush their 8th empire it was unfortunately a costly affair that did little to change their status quo. The Shogun form of government is highly decentralized with most of the power held in the hands of various clans who all maintain their own militaries. The most dangerous of these being Clan Arshais Red Army, Clan Edo-Vislas Ever Victorious Army, and Clan Shintokus Chrysanthemum Brigade. Most of the Mandalorians in the Shogun empire are fiercely loyal as well and maintain their own militaries.
> While the clans maintain their own naval forces, the centralized navy is more potent. Since the Klingons were subjugated they have incorporated the Bird of Prey as their main naval vessel in addition to their heavy battlecruisers which have interdimensional capabilities and a few dreadnaughts.
> In our earlier war with them despite destroying the central government we were never able to fully subdue the clans, and when we pulled out the strongest clan claimed the Shogun throne. They have been destroyed 11 times and have risen again every time. They do not understand the concept of surrender.
> 
> And if they have various magical symbols aiding them than that will greatly help their war effort, especially if Hastur is assisting them.


"Pavlin warned me that we might have the possibility where I have to conduct total war..."

Yatsufusa: "Total war?"

"Are you _sure_ you want me to describe it?"

Yatsufusa: "Please do."

"I had plenty of nightmares about it last reality.  We're talking mass executions, rivers running red with blood, unleashing plagues... I'm glad most of you are cringing, but you don't seem to be reacting to it, Vertigo.  Why not?"

Vertigo: "I have to put up with two brothers who've described such things to me as if they were getting turned on.  Armadon and I tire of it."

"Damn."

"Chances of avoiding that kind of scenario, Ahrakas?  It might be an even bigger PR nightmare than them using old footage of Formosa to misrepresent us."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He’s no brother of mine”


"%I'm about to ask something truly horrifying, Universe.  Brace yourself.%"

Firuthi shifted slightly.

"I concur.  Say, Cosmos.... I never thought I'd have to ask this... but is there a way to dispose of a reality dragon?  Pavlin told me all about Hastur's behavior and if he's directly involved in their binding, I want him _permanently gone_."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Pavlin warned me that we might have the possibility where I have to conduct total war..."
> 
> Yatsufusa: "Total war?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Um I physically can’t tell you but if you give me a piece of paper I can write it down”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Um I physically can’t tell you but if you give me a piece of paper I can write it down”


"Perhaps we should wait until we actually have the guy in custody, Cosmos.  I'm asking for one whammy of a request here, let's make sure we can't purge his madness and let's make sure the method doesn't spread any more than it absolutely has to."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Perhaps we should wait until we actually have the guy in custody, Cosmos.  I'm asking for one whammy of a request here, let's make sure we can't purge his madness and let's make sure the method doesn't spread any more than it absolutely has to."


Cosmos:”Also why is Universe speaking in Chinese?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Pavlin warned me that we might have the possibility where I have to conduct total war..."
> 
> Yatsufusa: "Total war?"
> 
> ...


We will have to target their nobility and aristocracy, we cannot leave anyone alive for them to rally behind. This extends to military officers too.
We can also attempt to install a puppet government in place too, there are a few options if we want to go that route.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

“%We strike when they’re not expecting%”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We will have to target their nobility and aristocracy, we cannot leave anyone alive for them to rally behind. This extends to military officers too.
> We can also attempt to install a puppet government in place too, there are a few options if we want to go that route.


"Okay, so not _quite_ as bad as I was thinking, but we are still going to have to reduce them to basically nothing.  That, I can work with."

"Cut off all the heads, THEN put in the puppet government.  The commoners will probably need to be retaught everything if this is empire #12."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Also why is Universe speaking in Chinese?”


"Your guess is as good as mine.  Might be some form of social anxiety."


Universe said:


> “%We strike when they’re not expecting%”


"%This is kind of what I was thinking when I said smash-and-grab.  We cut off their retreat by destroying all the ships and we can pick off their leadership at our leisure.%"


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, so not _quite_ as bad as I was thinking, but we are still going to have to reduce them to basically nothing.  That, I can work with."
> 
> "Cut off all the heads, THEN put in the puppet government.  The commoners will probably need to be retaught everything if this is empire #12."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Oh dear that’s a new one”


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, so not _quite_ as bad as I was thinking, but we are still going to have to reduce them to basically nothing.  That, I can work with."
> 
> "Cut off all the heads, THEN put in the puppet government.  The commoners will probably need to be retaught everything if this is empire #12."
> 
> ...


“%I like the way you think%”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

And when I mean target their nobility and aristocracy I mean a total purge or else we will have some 7 year old being proclaimed emperor while some military hardliners run everything.
Their primary opponent is the Duchy, which so far has also refused to cooperate with the Imperium. I propose we send a diplomatic mission to propose an alliance with them so that we can use their worlds as a staging ground for a swift invasion like Universe and Firuthi have proposed.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> And when I mean target their nobility and aristocracy I mean a total purge or else we will have some 7 year old being proclaimed emperor while some military hardliners run everything.
> Their primary opponent is the Duchy, which so far has also refused to cooperate with the Imperium. I propose we send a diplomatic mission to propose an alliance with them so that we can use their worlds as a staging ground for a swift invasion like Universe and Firuthi have proposed.


*I grinned* “I like that”


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I was starting to speak English again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> And when I mean target their nobility and aristocracy I mean a total purge or else we will have some 7 year old being proclaimed emperor while some military hardliners run everything.
> Their primary opponent is the Duchy, which so far has also refused to cooperate with the Imperium. I propose we send a diplomatic mission to propose an alliance with them so that we can use their worlds as a staging ground for a swift invasion like Universe and Firuthi have proposed.


"It's strange, Ahrakas... I feel two exact opposite pulls here.  On the one hand I've been itching for this type of conflict, on the other hand I've had nightmares in multiple realities of murdering kids during war.  Knowing that this time it's the only way does _not_ make this easier, and it looks like quite a few Lords agree with me there."

"This is the kind of conflict where NONE of us are going to sleep properly afterwards, Ahrakas.  We all might want to know which Lords are good therapists and run worlds that are good for reducing trauma before we proceed."

_"You SURE the kids should remain bound for this conflict, Ahrakas?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I looked like I was going to throw up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked like I was going to throw up*


Yig started to slither around Universe.

"Please, off to the side if you're going to do that."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yig started to slither around Universe.
> 
> "Please, off to the side if you're going to do that."


“I’m kind of nervous also how do you know my grandfather?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Cosmos:”Oh did I not introduce you to my grandson Universe”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's strange, Ahrakas... I feel two exact opposite pulls here.  On the one hand I've been itching for this type of conflict, on the other hand I've had nightmares in multiple realities of murdering kids during war.  Knowing that this time it's the only way does _not_ make this easier, and it looks like quite a few Lords agree with me there."
> 
> "This is the kind of conflict where NONE of us are going to sleep properly afterwards, Ahrakas.  We all might want to know which Lords are good therapists and run worlds that are good for reducing trauma before we proceed."
> 
> _"You SURE the kids should remain bound for this conflict, Ahrakas?"_





Universe said:


> *I looked like I was going to throw up*


There is one other option that we have that isnt that good either.
After we topple the central government we can split up the empire among the various clans, however that will most likely lead to them engaging in a long a bloody civil war before a most likely vengeful 13th Shogun Empire arises from the victor.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m kind of nervous also how do you know my grandfather?”


"We rainbow serpents guard small civilizations.  We inevitably have run-ins with celestial dragons, usually friendly.  I'm the rainbow serpents' god and I've had to negotiate with Cosmos on a couple of occasions."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh did I not introduce you to my grandson Universe”


"That's your grandson, huh?  He looks like he literally just grew up seconds ago."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We rainbow serpents guard small civilizations.  We inevitably have run-ins with celestial dragons, usually friendly.  I'm the rainbow serpents' god and I've had to negotiate with Cosmos on a couple of occasions."
> 
> "That's your grandson, huh?  He looks like he literally just grew up seconds ago."


Cosmos:”I’m a reality dragon actually and Um yeah that’s my grandson”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> There is one other option that we have that isnt that good either.
> After we topple the central government we can split up the empire among the various clans, however that will most likely lead to them engaging in a long a bloody civil war before a most likely vengeful 13th Shogun Empire arises from the victor.


"Don't get me wrong, Ahrakas.  I know full well what we're in for here.  I know that this time we absolutely have to take them by force.  I'm trying to make it so we can all continue leading effectively as Lords afterwards."

"I vote total purge, Ahrakas.  Splitting empires is one of the worst things you can do, I've seen the effects firsthand."

"All in favor of a total purge, raise your hands."

Several hands shot up right away.  After that initial rush of the bloodthirsty, more and more hands went up.  Who kept their hands down?  It wasn't Dural.  It wasn't Vertigo.  It wasn't anyone in the Convergence.  Even Yatsufusa had his hand up.

".....I..... I understand.  Ahrakas, make _sure_ when this purge is recorded that the records of the previous 11 empires make it into the story.  I want there to be no doubt whatsoever that this was a last resort."

Kurt sat down and rested his face on the pet carrier, about to cry.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Don't get me wrong, Ahrakas.  I know full well what we're in for here.  I know that this time we absolutely have to take them by force.  I'm trying to make it so we can all continue leading effectively as Lords afterwards."
> 
> "I vote total purge, Ahrakas.  Splitting empires is one of the worst things you can do, I've seen the effects firsthand."
> 
> ...


*I looked like I’d rather be doing anything else*


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I hadn’t had my hand up and I was on the verge of tears* *Luckily I had a different job*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Don't get me wrong, Ahrakas.  I know full well what we're in for here.  I know that this time we absolutely have to take them by force.  I'm trying to make it so we can all continue leading effectively as Lords afterwards."
> 
> "I vote total purge, Ahrakas.  Splitting empires is one of the worst things you can do, I've seen the effects firsthand."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I hadn’t had my hand up and I was on the verge of tears* *Luckily I had a different job*


Such is the price of war.

I depart for the Duchy in thirty minutes, I would like to request that Kurt travels with me if he desires.

_Firuthi, we dont need the Architects becoming emotionless bloodthirsty tyrants again, unbinding them during a war could be catastrophic._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Such is the price of war.
> 
> I depart for the Duchy in thirty minutes, I would like to request that Kurt travels with me if he desires.


Firuthi put a hand on Kurt's shoulder.

"You need to understand, Kurt.... the fact that you're this restrained and torn up over even the most justified war... puts you as the only possible being to handle such a job.  I'm too eager for retribution to handle such a thing.  Several in this room were too eager.  You have one of the dirtiest possible jobs.  Your restraint makes you the _perfect_ war god."

Kurt hesitated.  Finally, he stood up and sighed.

"You're right.  I have one of the dirtiest jobs.  Perhaps I should talk with Nydos or Shadow afterwards, they've got dirty jobs in the celestial hierarchy too."

Kurt picked up the pet carrier and turned to Ahrakas.

"I'll go.  I'll have to take the puppy with me though, it responds to no one besides me for some reason."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi put a hand on Kurt's shoulder.
> 
> "You need to understand, Kurt.... the fact that you're this restrained and torn up over even the most justified war... puts you as the only possible being to handle such a job.  I'm too eager for retribution to handle such a thing.  Several in this room were too eager.  You have one of the dirtiest possible jobs.  Your restraint makes you the _perfect_ war god."
> 
> ...


_We walked over to my ship and boarded it._
Im sorry you have to go through this, I never wanted you to go through this.

So how has Apophis been, does his mental health seem to be improving?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Firuthi, we dont need the Architects becoming emotionless bloodthirsty tyrants again, unbinding them during a war could be catastrophic.


_"Very well.  I will defer to you on this one."_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _We walked over to my ship and boarded it._
> Im sorry you have to go through this, I never wanted you to go through this.
> 
> So how has Apophis been, does his mental health seem to be improving?


"Apophis' mental state... right now, I'd say it's doing better.  He still has a few reactions when I discuss the adapted strategy, but I believe I can get him to work through it."

Kurt sighed.

"And as for the war thing... I may have to ask those who've known me for more than a few realities, if I can find them.  I want to know... whether some of my bloodier purges had this kind of lead-up as well.  If they truly have been justified.... then that would have made a decision like this a lot easier, but I just don't get to know all the details when I have the nightmares."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Very well.  I will defer to you on this one."_
> 
> 
> "Apophis' mental state... right now, I'd say it's doing better.  He still has a few reactions when I discuss the adapted strategy, but I believe I can get him to work through it."
> ...


I dont think so for the last reality. Aten conducted a great deal of "holy wars" and forged his empire by force. The kingdoms that allied together to fight him only allied as a last ditch effort to stop the inevitable. You were as troubled about it then as you are now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont think so for the last reality. Aten conducted a great deal of "holy wars" and forged his empire by force. The kingdoms that allied together to fight him only allied as a last ditch effort to stop the inevitable. You were as troubled about it then as you are now.


"I.... I actually am remembering a few of them.  And with one exception, you're right.  The protostar dragons... the dragons who were too evil and destructive even for what Aten wanted... the war that created last reality's Jormungandr executioner... that was the one exception.  They didn't even wait like the Shinzhou empire has done, they just got right to the massacres.  I recall being exactly as troubled about that one too, but that may have been a result of having to hand-raise a willing monster."

Kurt looked down at the pet carrier.

"I'm not exactly relishing the idea of raising this little guy into a monster either, but that may be just a result of mortal perspective."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I.... I actually am remembering a few of them.  And with one exception, you're right.  The protostar dragons... the dragons who were too evil and destructive even for what Aten wanted... the war that created last reality's Jormungandr executioner... that was the one exception.  They didn't even wait like the Shinzhou empire has done, they just got right to the massacres.  I recall being exactly as troubled about that one too, but that may have been a result of having to hand-raise a willing monster."
> 
> Kurt looked down at the pet carrier.
> 
> "I'm not exactly relishing the idea of raising this little guy into a monster either, but that may be just a result of mortal perspective."


What connection do you feel with that puppy?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What connection do you feel with that puppy?


"I feel like... I feel like I used to hand-raise them, all the time.  As companions... and as loyal hunting dogs.  For some reason, I know these puppies can manifest anywhere there is a corner, and I'm not entirely sure why.... I do know that if I sic 'em on someone, they'll pursue quite literally everywhere, even through time and pocket dimensions."

Kurt looked into the carrier.

"Right now, that's all I know.  They're not the kind of dog I'd let someone randomly pet, especially because those tongues can drink bone marrow and life energy."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I feel like... I feel like I used to hand-raise them, all the time.  As companions... and as loyal hunting dogs.  For some reason, I know these puppies can manifest anywhere there is a corner, and I'm not entirely sure why.... I do know that if I sic 'em on someone, they'll pursue quite literally everywhere, even through time and pocket dimensions."
> 
> Kurt looked into the carrier.
> 
> "Right now, that's all I know.  They're not the kind of dog I'd let someone randomly pet, especially because those tongues can drink bone marrow and life energy."


That sounds... fun. He is a cute little fella right now though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That sounds... fun. He is a cute little fella right now though.


"....I have to admit, he kinda is.  I must admit I also get the feeling he'll be necessary for what we're going to do.  Not the negotiations with the Duchy, I mean the more... monstrous task ahead of us."

Kurt hesitated.

"Perhaps my burgeoning power as a result of the loosened binding is trying to give me hints.  I've raised a few warbeasts throughout the realities, but it's usually Oriana's job to deal with animals."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

*I was conflicted about the attack even though it was my idea*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was conflicted about the attack even though it was my idea*


"Universe... Cosmos... are the results usually this dirty in the celestial hierarchy?  My domain's mastery of legends and stories only goes so far when it comes to comprehending the full cruelty of what's about to happen."


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe... Cosmos... are the results usually this dirty in the celestial hierarchy?  My domain's mastery of legends and stories only goes so far when it comes to comprehending the full cruelty of what's about to happen."


Cosmos:”Not if we can avoid it luckily planet Solaris is in an isolated section of hyperspace”


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe... Cosmos... are the results usually this dirty in the celestial hierarchy?  My domain's mastery of legends and stories only goes so far when it comes to comprehending the full cruelty of what's about to happen."


“During my reign it got bloody shadow actually screamed I don’t want to hear his screams again”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Not if we can avoid it luckily planet Solaris is in an isolated section of hyperspace”





Universe said:


> “During my reign it got bloody shadow actually screamed I don’t want to hear his screams again”


"Ooof, the death god screaming?  Yeah, I can see why you'd avoid that happening again.  Say... why do I get the feeling one of my kids helped you all fit that planet in isolated hyperspace?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

“I don’t like war”


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ooof, the death god screaming?  Yeah, I can see why you'd avoid that happening again.  Say... why do I get the feeling one of my kids helped you all fit that planet in isolated hyperspace?"


Cosmos:”I did have a little help if you’re referring to the one who got on my nerves eventually Then yes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t like war”


"I admit I don't consider this one fun.  However, I was tasked with keeping the kids under control, which means I have to stick up for them when things like this happen."



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I did have a little help if you’re referring to the one who got on my nerves eventually Then yes”


"Sounds about right."

--------------------------



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....I have to admit, he kinda is.  I must admit I also get the feeling he'll be necessary for what we're going to do.  Not the negotiations with the Duchy, I mean the more... monstrous task ahead of us."
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> "Perhaps my burgeoning power as a result of the loosened binding is trying to give me hints.  I've raised a few warbeasts throughout the realities, but it's usually Oriana's job to deal with animals."


"So, Ahrakas, I know this empire is merely pursuing power.... did you uncover anything nasty while taking down the 8th empire that might lift my conscience a bit?  Y'know, attacks on civilians, imprisonment of immortals, that sort of thing?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I admit I don't consider this one fun.  However, I was tasked with keeping the kids under control, which means I have to stick up for them when things like this happen."
> 
> 
> "Sounds about right."
> ...


Well we uncovered a bit of their origins. In their dimension there was a massive war between two planets a feudal war reminiscent of feudal Japan and another planet populated by anthro animals. During the war the animals destroyed the feudals homeworld, leaving the only survivors on a large half finished space station. The animals then went on to conquer several worlds and galaxies and established the Chimeran Empire. After a few centuries the members of the diaspora from the original destroyed world had mixed with humans from their version of earth. Eventually they led a rebellion and a wise sage became the leader of a new empire, his rule was just and he was well loved by the people but he had no heir. Upon his death civil war ravaged the empire until a militaristic faction that sought to emulate the Samurai came to power. 
The new rulers called themselves the Shogun and set about destroying all who would oppose them, they genocided the members of the race that had destroyed their original homeworld. They would be destroyed several times by invaders or rebellions but would always come back. An attempt to reform things by the last ruler of the 4th Empire resulted in a coup to depose him which created the 5th Empire. Since then there has been no attempt at reform.
The Empire today is extremely colonialistic  and warlike, despite this most worlds under their control are well maintained and moderately wealthy. When they conquered the Empire of Ars Draconia the people there regarded them as liberators due to how badly they were treated by the Draconian elites. The Dragonlike Draconians were then genocided by the Shogun. In conclusion, the Shogun will go to any lenghts to get what they want and to preserve their way of life and with the exception of a few minority groups the general populace will support them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well we uncovered a bit of their origins. In their dimension there was a massive war between two planets a feudal war reminiscent of feudal Japan and another planet populated by anthro animals. During the war the animals destroyed the feudals homeworld, leaving the only survivors on a large half finished space station. The animals then went on to conquer several worlds and galaxies and established the Chimeran Empire. After a few centuries the members of the diaspora from the original destroyed world had mixed with humans from their version of earth. Eventually they led a rebellion and a wise sage became the leader of a new empire, his rule was just and he was well loved by the people but he had no heir. Upon his death civil war ravaged the empire until a militaristic faction that sought to emulate the Samurai came to power.
> The new rulers called themselves the Shogun and set about destroying all who would oppose them, they genocided the members of the race that had destroyed their original homeworld. They would be destroyed several times by invaders or rebellions but would always come back. An attempt to reform things by the last ruler of the 4th Empire resulted in a coup to depose him which created the 5th Empire. Since then there has been no attempt at reform.
> The Empire today is extremely colonialistic  and warlike, despite this most worlds under their control are well maintained and moderately wealthy. When they conquered the Empire of Ars Draconia the people there regarded them as liberators due to how badly they were treated by the Draconian elites. The Dragonlike Draconians were then genocided by the Shogun. In conclusion, the Shogun will go to any lenghts to get what they want and to preserve their way of life and with the exception of a few minority groups the general populace will support them.


Kurt sighed.

"Thanks... though I'm not sure how much confidence that all gives me.  Their worlds are well maintained?  They're seen as liberators?  AND there have been no attempts at reform since the 4th empire?  Ahrakas, a puppet government may not be enough once we eliminate all of their elite command.  We'll try re-educating the populace, of course... but we may be looking at full-blown genocide and conquest here."

Kurt shook his head.

"I'm getting ahead of myself.  We've run across empires like this before.  We've got five options once we eliminate their entire nobility if a puppet government doesn't work:

"We have Pavlin's method, where their worlds are literally scorched to cinders.  Fast, effective, doesn't leave a whole lot in the way of resources."
"We have Oriana's way, where she freezes entire civilizations and returns their worlds back to nature.  Not as fast as the way Pavlin does it, especially because this means she has to freeze their bunkers too, AND the people can be freed by another cosmic-level being in the future, but most resources on the planet stay available."
"We have Cooper's method, where he deploys sculptures, monuments, and literature that drives the entire populace insane and wipes higher thoughts of conquest from their brains.  Resources are technically available but they're hard to get, and this method takes the longest as everyone needs to be driven into view of the artwork.  But even cosmic-level beings can't restore their minds at that point."
"We have Fabiana's method - we do a live broadcast and she speaks words that brainwash the entire populace into doing our bidding.  Can cause issues if their realm is later invaded though."
"And then, we have my method, which I've just hinted at: full-blown genocide.  Sounds a lot like Pavlin's or Oriana's method, but it's more destructive on the psyche while leaving the resources for us."
"I talk a lot about resources....  before you ask why a cosmic-level being like me cares the least bit about attaining things, we've had a few lifetimes where scarcity has been an ever-present issue and our powers have only done so much.  Why do you think the Temporal Lords have so much power and freedom?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I admit I don't consider this one fun.  However, I was tasked with keeping the kids under control, which means I have to stick up for them when things like this happen."
> 
> 
> "Sounds about right."
> ...


*I sighed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed*


"This is going to be the first real test of whether I can handle being in the celestial hierarchy.  I'll have to witness this whole conflict in the worst way.  My mind must be ready."

Firuthi curled up to sleep.  He let his mind drift.  Where did it wind up?


----------



## Universe (Sep 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This is going to be the first real test of whether I can handle being in the celestial hierarchy.  I'll have to witness this whole conflict in the worst way.  My mind must be ready."
> 
> Firuthi curled up to sleep.  He let his mind drift.  Where did it wind up?


*He finds himself on planet Solaris*


----------



## Universe (Sep 8, 2022)

*I started pacing*


----------



## Universe (Sep 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m sorry about this I feel like I’m responsible for all this!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He finds himself on planet Solaris*


Firuthi found himself on a vast field of tall grasses... again.  He looked around.  For a moment, he didn't see anyone.  He started to panic, thinking back to the psychic mindwarp he'd previously shown to everyone... then he saw a road of gold.  It looked like it was paved, but... something was different.  It looked more metallic, and it glowed.  This place wasn't the same as what was used to try to attack his people.

This... this was the real deal.  This was the _actual_ paradise.

Firuthi took it all in.  He realized how pleasant everything was... no, he had the feeling that even if it had temperature extremes, this planet would automatically make sure his body adapted to make things pleasant.

_"Where to even begin with this place...."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m sorry about this I feel like I’m responsible for all this!”


"Do not go down that road, Cosmos.  This ultimately starts with whoever bound the kids."

"Funny thing about that, the actual groups who did it have been explained to me, but Hastur claimed some responsibility for the corruption during the previous palace attack.  He is priority target number one."

"This is a chance for you to make it right, then."

Yig coiled up again.

"So... a reality dragon, huh?  I guess it would make sense that I, as the rainbow serpents' god, would be interacting with someone who'd effectively be a god to even the most powerful celestial dragons.  Listen, when it's time to strike, hold nothing back.  I will make sure no one sneaks by to snipe innocents behind our collective backs.  Defense and healing is my dominion as a rainbow serpent, after all."

Yig looked around.

"By the way, while they're negotiating with the Duchy, ever hear of the Dendroba Empire?  The poison dart frog over there says the remnants of that empire will probably side with this Shogun guy.  Any thoughts on trying to dissuade that empire?"

Yig hinted to Xochimilco.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Do not go down that road, Cosmos.  This ultimately starts with whoever bound the kids."
> 
> "Funny thing about that, the actual groups who did it have been explained to me, but Hastur claimed some responsibility for the corruption during the previous palace attack.  He is priority target number one."
> 
> ...


_The Thylacine looked like he was about to have a mental breakdown. _
Why did my father have to side with Lucifer and leave me to clean up this mess? I didnt want a war!
How many are going to die this time?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Thylacine looked like he was about to have a mental breakdown. _
> Why did my father have to side with Lucifer and leave me to clean up this mess? I didnt want a war!
> How many are going to die this time?


"Loki - or Kurt as I know him - didn't look like he wanted this war either.  He seems to understand the full depths of who might have to die."

"The dragon-thing I shot in the face during the palace assault-battle is involved.  I'll blow his head-skull clean off next time."

"Wait, was your father Flauros?"

"I know where you're going with that, Narasimha.  Don't."

Adnoartina focused on the thylacine.

"It's probably worth knowing which of Lucifer's loyalists was your father, but just... let all the pain out, kid.  Look, Loki was clear to me on this point, Aten told the truth to Shinzhou's face during that broadcast.  Shinzhou was itching for this war regardless of anything Lucifer did."

Shofixti: "I must concur. Formosa is little more than a pretense, especially since the state of the planet has since been corrected.  Shinzhou started this war for his own ends. Protection of the Architects from that madman may require extermination. The tears from all of us will likely flow faster than their blood will."

Yatsufusa: "I'll say.  I don't know how this war is going to compare with any of Aten's reckless crusades, but Shinzhou has made a huge mistake."

"This war is going to be nasty, brutish, and short, most likely.  We have a lot more firepower on our side than during the war against the 8th empire, but they know the weaknesses of our best combatants."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Loki - or Kurt as I know him - didn't look like he wanted this war either.  He seems to understand the full depths of who might have to die."
> 
> "The dragon-thing I shot in the face during the palace assault-battle is involved.  I'll blow his head-skull clean off next time."
> 
> ...


He was one of Lucifers 666. His last moments must have been horrific.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He was one of Lucifers 666. His last moments must have been horrific.


One of the other Lords in the room happened to be none other than Hortense/Ah-Muzen-Cab.  She addressed the thylacine.

"I had the dishonor of witnessing what happened to them personally.  I will spare everyone the details here - and the dragons had better not spill the beans either - and just say that horrific doesn't even begin to describe it.  I understand why it went down the way it did.  Lucifer killed the Architects' first attempts at reincarnating.  Aten felt so betrayed, I could see it in his reaction."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> One of the other Lords in the room happened to be none other than Hortense/Ah-Muzen-Cab.  She addressed the thylacine.
> 
> "I had the dishonor of witnessing what happened to them personally.  I will spare everyone the details here - and the dragons had better not spill the beans either - and just say that horrific doesn't even begin to describe it.  I understand why it went down the way it did.  Lucifer killed the Architects' first attempts at reincarnating.  Aten felt so betrayed, I could see it in his reaction."


_The assyrian leopard began speaking._
I for one am looking forward to this war. I commanded the navy back then and I will command it now if I need to. We should have nuked those bastards when we had the chance.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The assyrian leopard began speaking._
> I for one am looking forward to this war. I commanded the navy back then and I will command it now if I need to. We should have nuked those bastards when we had the chance.


Shofixti: "I suspected you'd be into this.  I think yours was the first hand to shoot up when Loki asked."

Vertigo: "Maybe now my brother Talon will shut up about these things.  He's thrilled by this war stuff, although I think nukes aren't his style."

"We only just finished fighting off the Dendroba Empire less than a decade ago.  I'm not sure how my people will-"

Sequana: "Xochimilco, didn't you say their remnants were going to side with our enemy?"

"Yes, but my willingness to dispose of them is not the same as my people's-"

Sequana: "I think one of us should telepathically contact Ahrakas and get the okay to rally Xochimilco's people while he's off on his negotiations.  Any ideas for a rallying speech?"

Sequana was looking squarely at the Assyrian leopard when asking that question.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shofixti: "I suspected you'd be into this.  I think yours was the first hand to shoot up when Loki asked."
> 
> Vertigo: "Maybe now my brother Talon will shut up about these things.  He's thrilled by this war stuff, although I think nukes aren't his style."
> 
> ...


Kill or be killed. You have a cause to fight for, families that they want to enslave. 
Theres no dramatizing or glorifying the cause.
We have a job to do and we will do it well.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Kill or be killed. You have a cause to fight for, families that they want to enslave.
> Theres no dramatizing or glorifying the cause.
> We have a job to do and we will do it well.


You could swear Xochimilco's eyes boggled in an out of his head.

"The Dendroba Empire was also big on slavery.  Reminding them of that is _perfect_."

"This may be my first war on the big stage, but this isn't the first time I've had to fight slavers."

Vertigo: "That's _not_ a dramatization? This might be the first time this reality that I get Armadon to step on to the front line."


----------



## Universe (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Do not go down that road, Cosmos.  This ultimately starts with whoever bound the kids."
> 
> "Funny thing about that, the actual groups who did it have been explained to me, but Hastur claimed some responsibility for the corruption during the previous palace attack.  He is priority target number one."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I don’t plan to hold back”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t plan to hold back”


Those gathered at the palace could hear a thud.  Another Lord, a donkey who honestly was dressed the way a fashionista might, had slammed his fist into the ground.

?????????: "Damn it all, dad!  Why did you have to keep me out of galactic affairs and why did you go down Lucifer's dark road?  Now I'm stuck cleaning this up with no clue of what I'm even doing!"

The donkey looked right at the Assyrian leopard.

?????????: "Tell me the crimes of the 8th empire, the one you fought and the one my father Adramelech insisted I be kept in the dark about. I have no doubts they have a real nasty dark side that isn't just trying to wrest power from the Imperium."


----------



## Universe (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Those gathered at the palace could hear a thud.  Another Lord, a donkey who honestly was dressed the way a fashionista might, had slammed his fist into the ground.
> 
> ?????????: "Damn it all, dad!  Why did you have to keep me out of galactic affairs and why did you go down Lucifer's dark road?  Now I'm stuck cleaning this up with no clue of what I'm even doing!"
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looks annoyed with all the shouting*


----------



## Universe (Sep 9, 2022)

Cosmos:”I did not wake up from a 60 reality nap for this.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I did not wake up from a 60 reality nap for this.”


"There's a surprising number of rookie faces amongst the Lords present here.  I don't think any of them truly desired getting into a battle either.  As for the old guard... many of them look like they've resigned themselves to doing this.  The leopard and maybe one or two others were the only truly eager ones."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi found himself on a vast field of tall grasses... again.  He looked around.  For a moment, he didn't see anyone.  He started to panic, thinking back to the psychic mindwarp he'd previously shown to everyone... then he saw a road of gold.  It looked like it was paved, but... something was different.  It looked more metallic, and it glowed.  This place wasn't the same as what was used to try to attack his people.
> 
> This... this was the real deal.  This was the _actual_ paradise.
> 
> ...


Firuthi began to wander this paradise that was Planet Solaris.  He marveled at the architecture... this was old enough he couldn't even conceive of who built it.  There was much the shard of power had not taught him.

He wasn't sure whether he'd be welcomed as a god... or not looked at because of his domain.  His domain's previous manager had done a horrible thing, after all.


----------



## Universe (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi began to wander this paradise that was Planet Solaris.  He marveled at the architecture... this was old enough he couldn't even conceive of who built it.  There was much the shard of power had not taught him.
> 
> He wasn't sure whether he'd be welcomed as a god... or not looked at because of his domain.  His domain's previous manager had done a horrible thing, after all.


*All the celestial dragons bowed*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Those gathered at the palace could hear a thud.  Another Lord, a donkey who honestly was dressed the way a fashionista might, had slammed his fist into the ground.
> 
> ?????????: "Damn it all, dad!  Why did you have to keep me out of galactic affairs and why did you go down Lucifer's dark road?  Now I'm stuck cleaning this up with no clue of what I'm even doing!"
> 
> ...


The 8th empire was the first one to be aware of our presence. They foolishly declared war upon us and we retaliated in force.


----------



## Universe (Sep 9, 2022)

*Cosmos looks tired suddenly to some of the gods*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The 8th empire was the first one to be aware of our presence. They foolishly declared war upon us and we retaliated in force.


Donkey: "So they simply just went after us, out of nowhere.  I had thought the reason for Adramelech's secrecy about the war was because they had committed worse... but I understand the stakes well enough."

The donkey sighed.

Donkey: "I tried to think about why mortals think they can take us... but I've asked enough about philosophy here.  I'm in."



Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks tired suddenly to some of the gods*


Donkey: "I'm done braying. There's just a lot of rookies that are shocked someone would be so brazen as to try to go after us. You might want to rest before this battle, you look like you need it."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *All the celestial dragons bowed*


Well that was a good start.  Something Firuthi was not used to seeing, but at least no one seemed to hold enmity just because of the same domain.

He spent most of his time in this dream assessing the lay of this land.  It was going to be something of an eternal home, after all.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Donkey: "So they simply just went after us, out of nowhere. I had thought the reason for Adramelech's secrecy about the war was because they had committed worse... but I understand the stakes well enough."
> 
> The donkey sighed.
> 
> Donkey: "I tried to think about why mortals think they can take us... but I've asked enough about philosophy here. I'm in."


It usually boils down to fear. The leaders of the 8th Empire thought they were unstoppable, when they discovered the power we held they became increasingly paranoid and feared they would be invaded. 
There is a reason Ahrakas never truly revealed himself to the people of Earth.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It usually boils down to fear. The leaders of the 8th Empire thought they were unstoppable, when they discovered the power we held they became increasingly paranoid and feared they would be invaded.
> There is a reason Ahrakas never truly revealed himself to the people of Earth.


"Ironic that they basically created the very situation they feared."

Dural sighed.

"My realm didn't get that chance to be scared.  We'd been fighting the aftermath of Mitzelcuahuatl's destructive reign.  It was fight or die then too, no one there to help us.  Ahrakas and a few of the Architects actively worked on my realm, and with that and my actions right after I got crowned... my people bowed almost _instantly_."

Dural hesitated.

"I wonder if the newer wave of Lords simply has better luck or if my case is something of an oddball."


----------



## Universe (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Donkey: "So they simply just went after us, out of nowhere.  I had thought the reason for Adramelech's secrecy about the war was because they had committed worse... but I understand the stakes well enough."
> 
> The donkey sighed.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”If I do that I’m going to end up Sleeping for 50 realities and that’s the last thing I need I will take a power nap though”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”If I do that I’m going to end up Sleeping for 50 realities and that’s the last thing I need I will take a power nap though”


"I can be your alarm if necessary."

------------------------------
_Meanwhile on Ahrakas' ship...._

"So, the Duchy.  They've rejected talks with the Imperium to this point.  Anything they've consistently mentioned during those rejections that we can use as a starting point?"

Kurt was holding some kind of bottle to the bars of the pet carrier.  The hound puppy was sticking their tongue into the bottle, presumably to drink whatever was inside.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I can be your alarm if necessary."
> 
> ------------------------------
> _Meanwhile on Ahrakas' ship...._
> ...


They are effectively a rump stat of the empire of Ars Draconia. The duke was able to hold on to power and independence in the wake of the Shogun invasion. Even though the royal family arent draconians they still view themselves as the rightful successor to Ars Draconia. Every attempt to conduct diplomacy with them has resulted in them thinking that we are after their sovereignty. They have fought multiple wars to fend off the Shogun and have had to resort to extreme measures to stay unconquered.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They are effectively a rump stat of the empire of Ars Draconia. The duke was able to hold on to power and independence in the wake of the Shogun invasion. Even though the royal family arent draconians they still view themselves as the rightful successor to Ars Draconia. Every attempt to conduct diplomacy with them has resulted in them thinking that we are after their sovereignty. They have fought multiple wars to fend off the Shogun and have had to resort to extreme measures to stay unconquered.


"They think we're after their sovereignty, but they won't fully understand that the Shogun's been picking off theirs.... this is going to be an interesting round then."

Kurt thought for a moment.

"I've been multiple types of draconian at some point in my reincarnations.  Tektite, Bruwor, Buraki, Flicker... those are the ones I recall offhand.  I wonder if my time as one of them might help, perhaps I survived threats to sovereignty before discovering my brothers and sisters."

Kurt put the bottle down.

"How long do we have?  I'm going to try to focus."

He sat down to meditate and focus.  Would one of these visions come to him?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They think we're after their sovereignty, but they won't fully understand that the Shogun's been picking off theirs.... this is going to be an interesting round then."
> 
> Kurt thought for a moment.
> 
> ...


We have around an hour before we arrive. One thing to note about this draconian empire... these draconians were apparently created by accident from Atens thoughts and conception of how he perceived dragons.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We have around an hour before we arrive. One thing to note about this draconian empire... these draconians were apparently created by accident from Atens thoughts and conception of how he perceived dragons.


"WELL.  That detail was probably the most important.  I'll see what I come up with."

Kurt closed his eyes.  He was now properly in a trance.

The hound puppy was reaching through the bars of the crate, trying to get at the bottle.


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I can be your alarm if necessary."
> 
> ------------------------------
> _Meanwhile on Ahrakas' ship...._
> ...


*Cosmos fell asleep and started having dreams of when he was younger*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well that was a good start.  Something Firuthi was not used to seeing, but at least no one seemed to hold enmity just because of the same domain.
> 
> He spent most of his time in this dream assessing the lay of this land.  It was going to be something of an eternal home, after all.


After a while, Firuthi awoke from his dream state.

"Well, that was a good sign.  The dragons can tell I'll handle this domain properly."

Firuthi stretched like a cat.

"I didn't bother asking about celestial dragon resources just yet, of course.  That is something that will come in time."


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> After a while, Firuthi awoke from his dream state.
> 
> "Well, that was a good sign.  The dragons can tell I'll handle this domain properly."
> 
> ...


*I was still pacing*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was still pacing*


"Still not sure about this battle, huh Universe?"

Firuthi had not truly stood up.

"I don't envy Kurt, that's for sure.  But think about this.  That empire went after us.  They have enough sigils to show that they're serious about opposing the gods.  I was in a proper fight for survival once before my ascension into godhood.  Have you never truly done a fight for survival before, Universe?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Still not sure about this battle, huh Universe?"
> 
> Firuthi had not truly stood up.
> 
> "I don't envy Kurt, that's for sure.  But think about this.  That empire went after us.  They have enough sigils to show that they're serious about opposing the gods.  I was in a proper fight for survival once before my ascension into godhood.  Have you never truly done a fight for survival before, Universe?"


“I’ve done too many fights for survival” *I shuddered having flashbacks of getting stabbed with cursed steel weapons*


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

“I’ve been in so many wars”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve done too many fights for survival” *I shuddered having flashbacks of getting stabbed with cursed steel weapons*


"Oh boy...."

"Firuthi?  Celestial dragons do have weaknesses, you know."

"How do you know this?"

"Solaris explained cursed steel to me.  We had to heal Universe after someone cut him with it."

".....hold on... do reality dragons have the same weaknesses?"

"....I don't like that look you're getting, Firuthi...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh boy...."
> 
> "Firuthi?  Celestial dragons do have weaknesses, you know."
> 
> ...


“There’s a spell I’m not going to say it”


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

*I tried to tell Firuthi telepathically*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “There’s a spell I’m not going to say it”





Universe said:


> *I tried to tell Firuthi telepathically*


_"We'll see if it's necessary when the time comes.  I'd rather not know the secret until absolutely necessary."_

"So... again, why are you asking?"

"Do you have the cursed steel that cut him, Dural?"

"As a matter of fact we do, but I think it's causing some erosion in the lead-lined box we put it in.  Why?"

"Universe, how much does cursed steel hurt non-dragons?  I'm thinking Dural might be our ace against Hastur, but only if he can handle the steel without incident."


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We'll see if it's necessary when the time comes.  I'd rather not know the secret until absolutely necessary."_
> 
> "So... again, why are you asking?"
> 
> ...


It hurts like the dickens


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

“I’ve used the spell before on a reality dragon that tried to kill me I said Mort—“


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> It hurts like the dickens


"I love how you're just volunteering me to take on one of the highest beings in existence here, Firuthi."

"I'm certainly not handling that steel after what's being described.  And Hastur needs to be put out of action before we can field the kids or make much effort in this war.  You're the most familiar with it that I know, so you're up."

"If you say so."



Universe said:


> “I’ve used the spell before on a reality dragon that tried to kill me I said Mort—“


"I said DON'T say it!  I don't want to know until it's truly time to use it!"

"That would mean there's two spells, Universe."

Oliver had suddenly appeared.

"Would you all stop talking about godslaying magic in the middle of a room full of mortals, please?"

"Oh I had no plans to say it.  I'm here because if we can eliminate Hastur - and whoever is backing him, if there is someone even further - then I could probably erase all the sigils on our foes' armor and gear at once.  My domain IS magic, after all."


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I love how you're just volunteering me to take on one of the highest beings in existence here, Firuthi."
> 
> "I'm certainly not handling that steel after what's being described.  And Hastur needs to be put out of action before we can field the kids or make much effort in this war.  You're the most familiar with it that I know, so you're up."
> 
> ...


*I looked terrified as I knew what it did*


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I love how you're just volunteering me to take on one of the highest beings in existence here, Firuthi."
> 
> "I'm certainly not handling that steel after what's being described.  And Hastur needs to be put out of action before we can field the kids or make much effort in this war.  You're the most familiar with it that I know, so you're up."
> 
> ...


“I can’t say it unless I have to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can’t say it unless I have to”


"Good."

"And the other spell is one I was repeatedly warned by Solaris not to use.  The Wasat Prisma element I was lectured against using, in fact, might do something to this guy, but even I'd probably only get one shot with it before I'd have to back down from the fight."

"One shot, huh?  That's going to be some difficult timing for sure."


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Good."
> 
> "And the other spell is one I was repeatedly warned by Solaris not to use.  The Wasat Prisma element I was lectured against using, in fact, might do something to this guy, but even I'd probably only get one shot with it before I'd have to back down from the fight."
> 
> "One shot, huh?  That's going to be some difficult timing for sure."


*I was showing signs of PTSD*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was showing signs of PTSD*


"Come here, Universe.... you'll know when it's time to think about it.  Let's not stress over this just now...."

Firuthi would start resonating again.  This was the familiar cat purr resonance he'd done before.

Oliver would try to enhance this by using a calming spell on Universe.


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Come here, Universe.... you'll know when it's time to think about it.  Let's not stress over this just now...."
> 
> Firuthi would start resonating again.  This was the familiar cat purr resonance he'd done before.
> 
> Oliver would try to enhance this by using a calming spell on Universe.


“Thanks”


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

*I went back to pacing*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

_Meanwhile, on Ahrakas' ship...._

Kurt continued to meditate on the draconians he had been.  Not just Bruwor, Buraki, or Flicker.  _Any_ draconian he had been in the past.  Surely one of them had an obsession with sovereignty that was shattered by the arrival of his brethren.

The hound puppy was beginning to whine, still attempting to reach the bottle.

_Please let there be at least one lifetime that fits this situation nearly exactly, _Kurt thought.  _I've lived enough lifetimes that I'm sure I've had to deal with sovereignty issues at least once...._


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, on Ahrakas' ship...._
> 
> Kurt continued to meditate on the draconians he had been.  Not just Bruwor, Buraki, or Flicker.  _Any_ draconian he had been in the past.  Surely one of them had an obsession with sovereignty that was shattered by the arrival of his brethren.
> 
> ...


_Regrettably Kurts thoughts would be interrupted by a loud transmission that the ship was receiving._

*YOU ARE ENTERING THE SOVEREIGN TERRITORY OF THE GRAND DUKE JIYAVARNAN XII. STATE YOUR PURPOSE FOR VIOLATING OUR DOMAIN OR WE WILL DESTROY YOU.*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Regrettably Kurts thoughts would be interrupted by a loud transmission that the ship was receiving._
> 
> *YOU ARE ENTERING THE SOVEREIGN TERRITORY OF THE GRAND DUKE JIYAVARNAN XII. STATE YOUR PURPOSE FOR VIOLATING OUR DOMAIN OR WE WILL DESTROY YOU.*


Well... he was out of time.  He was going to have to wing this.

"We're here because one of your persistent enemies decided to pick a fight with us.  Like it or not, we're on the same side of this conflict... and we know how you're barely holding back that empire."

Kurt did have an offer in mind.

"Of the 36 galaxies the 12th Shogun Empire controls... how many did they steal from you?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 10, 2022)

*THE NATION OF ARS DRACONIA RULED BY RIGHT OF STRENGTH 21 GALAXIES. AS THE SURVIVING AND STRONGEST VASSAL OF ARS DRACONIA JIYAVARNAN XII IS THE RIGHTFUL HEIR TO THEIR EMPIRE, UNLESS AN  UNKNOWN DRAGON OF THE LINEAGE OF THE CHEN DYNASTY OF EMPEROR HONG XIUQUAN WERE TO APPEAR.*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *THE NATION OF ARS DRACONIA RULED BY RIGHT OF STRENGTH 21 GALAXIES. AS THE SURVIVING AND STRONGEST VASSAL OF ARS DRACONIA JIYAVARNAN XII IS THE RIGHTFUL HEIR TO THEIR EMPIRE, UNLESS AN  UNKNOWN DRAGON OF THE LINEAGE OF THE CHEN DYNASTY OF EMPEROR HONG XIUQUAN WERE TO APPEAR.*


"Thank you.  We are going to flatten the Shogun Empire like we did once before, but this time we're going to make sure they can never rise up again.  You may even wind up with more than what you started with when we're through.  Tell me, how did they subvert your empire's will and strength?  Was it more than just an invasion?"

Kurt looked to Ahrakas and projected a telepathic message.

_"I'll bring up using them as the invasion vector once I get this answer.  Content with us having just one or two of the 36 galaxies?  I'm probably going to have to give them a LOT of the resulting territory to get them to cooperate."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you.  We are going to flatten the Shogun Empire like we did once before, but this time we're going to make sure they can never rise up again.  You may even wind up with more than what you started with when we're through.  Tell me, how did they subvert your empire's will and strength?  Was it more than just an invasion?"
> 
> Kurt looked to Ahrakas and projected a telepathic message.
> 
> _"I'll bring up using them as the invasion vector once I get this answer.  Content with us having just one or two of the 36 galaxies?  I'm probably going to have to give them a LOT of the resulting territory to get them to cooperate."_


*I appeared glowing as an astral projection*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you.  We are going to flatten the Shogun Empire like we did once before, but this time we're going to make sure they can never rise up again.  You may even wind up with more than what you started with when we're through.  Tell me, how did they subvert your empire's will and strength?  Was it more than just an invasion?"
> 
> Kurt looked to Ahrakas and projected a telepathic message.
> 
> _"I'll bring up using them as the invasion vector once I get this answer.  Content with us having just one or two of the 36 galaxies?  I'm probably going to have to give them a LOT of the resulting territory to get them to cooperate."_


*THE FAITHLESS TRAITORS WHO SHUNNED THE 12 DIVINES STABBED THE EMPIRE IN THE BACK AND SIDED WITH THE INVADERS. *

_I suggest offering them empty promises until we are certain they dont have an ulterior goal._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *THE FAITHLESS TRAITORS WHO SHUNNED THE 12 DIVINES STABBED THE EMPIRE IN THE BACK AND SIDED WITH THE INVADERS. *
> 
> _I suggest offering them empty promises until we are certain they dont have an ulterior goal._


Kurt continued with the telepathy to Ahrakas at first.

_"12 Divines?  We have a potential problem.  Didn't Dad run into a guy who praised a group of 12 and come to find out they were villains?  There's a chance we'll need to wipe these guys out down the road."_

That addressed, Kurt spoke up again.

"12 Divines, you say?  What became of the traitors who shunned them?  Did you have the good fortune of finding a way to eliminate them, or do you know of any rank the Shogun Empire gave them in return for their treachery?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt continued with the telepathy to Ahrakas at first.
> 
> _"12 Divines?  We have a potential problem.  Didn't Dad run into a guy who praised a group of 12 and come to find out they were villains?  There's a chance we'll need to wipe these guys out down the road."_
> 
> ...


*THEY OVERWHELMED THE RIGHTFUL RULERS OF ARS DRACONIA AND PUT THEM TO THE SWORD. MANY OF THEIR DESCENDANTS ARE SHOGUN NOBILITY NOW. THE FAITHFUL WHO SURVIVED FLED TO THE DUCHY AND WE HAVE BEEN IN DANGER EVER SINCE.*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *THEY OVERWHELMED THE RIGHTFUL RULERS OF ARS DRACONIA AND PUT THEM TO THE SWORD. MANY OF THEIR DESCENDANTS ARE SHOGUN NOBILITY NOW. THE FAITHFUL WHO SURVIVED FLED TO THE DUCHY AND WE HAVE BEEN IN DANGER EVER SINCE.*


Kurt's first thing was telepathy to Ahrakas.

_"Yeah, we are likely going to have to convert the Duchy.  Let's make sure, though."_

Kurt resumed speaking.

"I have one last question before I explain our plan.  The 12 Divines are unfamiliar to me.  Tell me of their great accomplishments."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*I was very confused about my Adult body*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“Why are my scales so smooth?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was very confused about my Adult body*





Universe said:


> “Why are my scales so smooth?”


Firuthi had stood up by this point.

"You're part reality dragon, remember?  If you're smooth-scaled, that's probably because of that part of you showing more."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi had stood up by this point.
> 
> "You're part reality dragon, remember?  If you're smooth-scaled, that's probably because of that part of you showing more."


“I’m so tall”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m so tall”


"For you, this is probably a reality dragon thing as well."

Firuthi hesitated.

"Perhaps we should go somewhere other than the palace, perhaps a world without much sentient life - you can show me how big you can get.  I want to see how my power over legends compares with it."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "For you, this is probably a reality dragon thing as well."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> "Perhaps we should go somewhere other than the palace, perhaps a world without much sentient life - you can show me how big you can get.  I want to see how my power over legends compares with it."


“Um ok”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Cosmos:”How about outside reality?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Um ok”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”How about outside reality?”


"That.... that can work.  Let's see... where outside reality is a good spot....."

Firuthi had to think for a second, access the celestial dragon mindlink to learn the right location.

"I think I've got it."

Firuthi opened a portal and stepped through.


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... that can work.  Let's see... where outside reality is a good spot....."
> 
> Firuthi had to think for a second, access the celestial dragon mindlink to learn the right location.
> 
> ...


*I stepped through and got really really big like the size of a planet* “this is half my full size”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*I got bigger and bigger until I was the size of a galaxy*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stepped through and got really really big like the size of a planet* “this is half my full size”





Universe said:


> *I got bigger and bigger until I was the size of a galaxy*


"Always right to the massive displays.  Let's see what I can do."

Firuthi used his echo power to analyze legends and stories - that is, the echoes of history and of memory - extensively.  He sought the largest creature he could find.


First it was an 85-foot tall version of his Jormungandr form.  Trivial to maintain.  He wanted larger, though.
His next growth form was to that of a massive sandworm, more than half a mile in size.  Also easy to maintain, but Firuthi felt uncomfortable, like he was going to excrete narcotics in this form.
After the worm, he assumed the size and shape of a massive, floating tentacled brain with multiple eyes, easily four miles wide.  He could maintain this, and noted that he'd have been able to travel space in this form if he didn't already have the celestial dragon body.
His final attempt was a giant, serpentine dragon.  Firuthi tried to make the form as big as he could, and only managed half a galaxy of length before he simply couldn't strain the limits any further.  Additionally, Universe could easily tell this form put a massive amount of strain on Firuthi.  It was still larger than other pure celestial dragons - except maybe Solaris with his creation power - could accomplish.
Firuthi was panting as he tried to hold the serpentine dragon form as long as possible.


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Always right to the massive displays.  Let's see what I can do."
> 
> Firuthi used his echo power to analyze legends and stories - that is, the echoes of history and of memory - extensively.  He sought the largest creature he could find.
> 
> ...


“Hey hey hey don’t—“ *I noticed he was glowing* “push yourself what the-?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hey hey hey don’t—“ *I noticed he was glowing* “push yourself what the-?”


Eventually, Firuthi just couldn't handle the strain any longer.  He shrank back down to his base form.

He didn't notice the glowing.  He only noticed he was exhausted.

"What?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Eventually, Firuthi just couldn't handle the strain any longer.  He shrank back down to his base form.
> 
> He didn't notice the glowing.  He only noticed he was exhausted.
> 
> "What?"


“You’re glowing oh no you’re about to become half reality dragon I think I made you experience Metamorphosis”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You’re glowing oh no you’re about to become half reality dragon I think I made you experience Metamorphosis”


"Wait... _become_ half-reality dragon?"

Firuthi took a moment to process this.

"I have a guess as to why.  I was trying too hard with my power and because Azathoth asked me to watch the kids, either he or Infinity personally intervened to make sure I don't destroy myself."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wait... _become_ half-reality dragon?"
> 
> Firuthi took a moment to process this.
> 
> "I have a guess as to why.  I was trying too hard with my power and because Azathoth asked me to watch the kids, either he or Infinity personally intervened to make sure I don't destroy myself."


“Probably both I don’t know”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“I’m going to warn you it’s not comfortable”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Probably both I don’t know”


"Either way, far more important question - if I am going to undergo metamorphosis, do I need to get to a grounded spot inside reality first?"



Universe said:


> “I’m going to warn you it’s not comfortable”


"I wouldn't expect it to be.  I already feel like my toes are becoming as solid as gemstones."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Either way, far more important question - if I am going to undergo metamorphosis, do I need to get to a grounded spot inside reality first?"
> 
> 
> "I wouldn't expect it to be.  I already feel like my toes are becoming as solid as gemstones."


*I teleported you onto the Universe 7*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“Do you feel sleepy yet?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported you onto the Universe 7*


"....okay.  That should be a bit more comfortable."

Firuthi still didn't notice any crystallization.

"And timely too."


Universe said:


> “Do you feel sleepy yet?”


"Well, my legs feel numb.... and now that you mention it... I feel like I'm not just exhausted, but like I'm being sedated...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay.  That should be a bit more comfortable."
> 
> Firuthi still didn't notice any crystallization.
> 
> ...


*He feels energy surrounding him and I could see energy the same colors as his body*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He feels energy surrounding him and I could see energy the same colors as his body*


Firuthi finally took notice of what was going on.

"Well... here we go.... again......."

Firuthi dozed off as the energy continued to envelop him.


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi finally took notice of what was going on.
> 
> "Well... here we go.... again......."
> 
> Firuthi dozed off as the energy continued to envelop him.


*Firuthi’s other side could feel everything* “Jormungandr I’m sorry about the pain and discomfort”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Firuthi’s other side could feel everything* “Jormungandr I’m sorry about the pain and discomfort”


_*"He was looking at you every time he tried new forms.  I think he might have been trying to outpace you."*_

There was a pause.

_*"If that is what led to his pain... I should have expected as much."*_


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _*"He was looking at you every time he tried new forms.  I think he might have been trying to outpace you."*_
> 
> There was a pause.
> 
> _*"If that is what led to his pain... I should have expected as much."*_


*Firuthi was wrapped in an amethyst peridot chrysalis and a few hours of pain and discomfort later started to emerge from the chrysalis his body in shock and his body with smoother scales*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“Firuthi are you ok?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Firuthi was wrapped in an amethyst peridot chrysalis and a few hours of pain and discomfort later started to emerge from the chrysalis his body in shock and his body with smoother scales*





Universe said:


> “Firuthi are you ok?”


"I told you not to say the spell's name, Universe!"

.......yyyyyeah, Firuthi had clearly lost some memories inside that chrysalis.

"I feel like something may or may not have been burnt into my face and chest, and I don't know if it's the spell that did it..."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I told you not to say the spell's name, Universe!"
> 
> .......yyyyyeah, Firuthi had clearly lost some memories inside that chrysalis.
> 
> "I feel like something may or may not have been burnt into my face and chest, and I don't know if it's the spell that did it..."


*I sighed now loosing my temper for the first time* “I DIDN’T SAY WHAT IT WAS I PHYSICALLY CAN’T” *I yelled my powers forming a shield around me then exploding Super saiyian style*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*I lunged at him*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*Cosmos appeared*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed now loosing my temper for the first time* “I DIDN’T SAY WHAT IT WAS I PHYSICALLY CAN’T” *I yelled my powers forming a shield around me then exploding Super saiyian style*





Universe said:


> *I lunged at him*


Firuthi couldn't remember that Universe had actually previously told him he can't utter it.

However, he _did_ know Universe was pissed off... and he'd remembered the previous bout when neither was in control.  It was now Firuthi's turn to play defense.



Universe said:


> *Cosmos appeared*


Firuthi was _about _to grab Universe with tentacles, but hesitated when Cosmos made his presence known.

"Get him back under-"

Firuthi had no time to finish that statement as Universe got way too close.  He was forced to block whatever blow Universe had coming.


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi couldn't remember that Universe had actually previously told him he can't utter it.
> 
> However, he _did_ know Universe was pissed off... and he'd remembered the previous bout when neither was in control.  It was now Firuthi's turn to play defense.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Oh boy” *He grabs me and pins me to the floor*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Cosmos:”Firuthi all Reality dragons can’t say the spell that kills them we Physically can’t if I tried I would choke on the word or pronounce it wrong unless I actually had to say it.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh boy” *He grabs me and pins me to the floor*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Firuthi all Reality dragons can’t say the spell that kills them we Physically can’t if I tried I would choke on the word or pronounce it wrong unless I actually had to say it.”


"All I know is that he got halfway through it and I have literally no memory of what happened after that."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "All I know is that he got halfway through it and I have literally no memory of what happened after that."


Cosmos:”Oh boy you went through metamorphosis what the spell does is it strips the Reality or celestial dragon of their power and status and they die”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“LET ME GO!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Cosmos:”Can I show you our pressure points?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh boy you went through metamorphosis what the spell does is it strips the Reality or celestial dragon of their power and status and they die”


"Of course it would.  That power, it seems, is so central to our very being."



Universe said:


> “LET ME GO!”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Can I show you our pressure points?”


"Maybe not right now.  It's more important that Universe tell me, exactly, what led up to the metamorphosis, now that we've established it can't be the spell."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Of course it would.  That power, it seems, is so central to our very being."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maybe not right now.  It's more important that Universe tell me, exactly, what led up to the metamorphosis, now that we've established it can't be the spell."


“you tried to imitate my size you pushed yourself too hard”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*I was still hurt that he accused me of trying to kill him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you tried to imitate my size you pushed yourself too hard”


"Thank you."

Firuthi sat down.

"Now I have a couple more questions, mainly for Cosmos.  What is this going to mean for me, and do I have anything burnt into my face or chest?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you."
> 
> Firuthi sat down.
> 
> "Now I have a couple more questions, mainly for Cosmos.  What is this going to mean for me, and do I have anything burnt into my face or chest?"


Cosmos:”You have a galaxy on your chest and an earth on your forehead”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*He did have a galaxy on his chest and the world on his forehead*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“I would never use that spell on you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”You have a galaxy on your chest and an earth on your forehead”





Universe said:


> *He did have a galaxy on his chest and the world on his forehead*


".....well how about that...."

Firuthi was looking down at his chest now.



Universe said:


> “I would never use that spell on you”


"Okay, before we get into the question of what this whole metamorphosis thing is going to mean for me.... Universe, I'm sorry.  I did not know that spell was a _literal unmaking spell_, nor of its limitations.  I'm sorry for accusing you of using it on me."

Firuthi hesitated.

"And if we have to face down Hastur later, I would rather not resort to the spell.  I want to see if there is _any_ way to cure him before resorting to that extreme."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Cosmos:”It just means you’re going to be able to keep up with the Architects”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....well how about that...."
> 
> Firuthi was looking down at his chest now.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”We can look up other spells”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*I felt my grandfather hit a few pressure points on my neck* “oh what!” *I started to cry*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“Firuthi I’m sorry”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Firuthi I’m sorry”


"Apology accepted."

Firuthi resonated briefly.  The same calming cat purr resonance.

"When the invasion's ready to go.... I actually have an idea for luring Hastur out.  I'm keeping quiet about it until we know, though..."

Firuthi sighed.

"I will have to let the kids and Ahrakas know what happened to me.  But I'll wait until we have the go ahead.  Anything I need to know about my increase in power besides keeping up with those kids?  Ever since I discovered them, I've found my whole identity drawn to protecting them...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apology accepted."
> 
> Firuthi resonated briefly.  The same calming cat purr resonance.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I’m honestly not sure reality’s not telling me”


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

*I heard reality yelling at me then I felt weak and ashamed*


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2022)

“I don’t know who I am or what I’m supposed to do with my life”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m honestly not sure reality’s not telling me”


"Maybe reality will tell me at some point."



Universe said:


> *I heard reality yelling at me then I felt weak and ashamed*





Universe said:


> “I don’t know who I am or what I’m supposed to do with my life”


"Even with all the jumps in power, this is still the driving question on your mind?"

Firuthi shook his head.

"Universe, I'll tell you right now, me having my whole purpose defined ever since I met the kids is _not_ a good thing.  I have this supernatural draw where every fiber of me is angsting over the kids' safety when I'm not right at their sides.  That's not healthy, and it drives me to dangerous pursuits of power to make sure they're safe."

Firuthi hesitated.

"Until I was freed from it by the egg, I also had an uncontrollable urge to rip tyrants to shreds.  That's bad too because it's a constant urge to seek them out.  That creates a huge number of enemies."

Firuthi paused again.

"I'm telling you all this to demonstrate that having your destiny decided for you is very bad.  And that's what's going to happen if you keep asking yourself about your purpose in life.  Shudde M'ell already told you about the duties of celestial and reality dragons.  Start there, find a world or even a dying reality to revitalize and shape to your liking.  You know what, take Nebula and Sol with you to rebuild that world, they've got ideas for you I'm sure."


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Maybe reality will tell me at some point."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I’m sorry”


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2022)

“I just I thought I knew my purpose I guess reality will just have to tell me when it’s time”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sorry”





Universe said:


> “I just I thought I knew my purpose I guess reality will just have to tell me when it’s time”


"Yeah, let the truth come to you rather than the other way around."

Firuthi covered his eyes.

"By the way, is it normal to be seeing in six places at once?  One is here... one is holding hands with a dark red fox that has nine tails.... one is partying with plesiosaurs... one is reconstructing a stone floor... one is giving a lecture on what I'm pretty sure is Thulcan...  and there's a negotiation on a cruiser, with Ahrakas and a pet carrier there for some reason."


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, let the truth come to you rather than the other way around."
> 
> Firuthi covered his eyes.
> 
> "By the way, is it normal to be seeing in six places at once?  One is here... one is holding hands with a dark red fox that has nine tails.... one is partying with plesiosaurs... one is reconstructing a stone floor... one is giving a lecture on what I'm pretty sure is Thulcan...  and there's a negotiation on a cruiser, with Ahrakas and a pet carrier there for some reason."


Cosmos:”We don’t see time like mortals do it’s hard to get used to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”We don’t see time like mortals do it’s hard to get used to”


"Seeing time differently, huh?  Hmmm...."

Firuthi tried to focus on the images.

"....these are all in the same segment of time, Cosmos.  They... wait, that hand!.... okay, I REALLY need to know how to shut this out!  These are views of all the otters at once!  I am trying NOT to be that obsessive of a caretaker!"


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Seeing time differently, huh?  Hmmm...."
> 
> Firuthi tried to focus on the images.
> 
> "....these are all in the same segment of time, Cosmos.  They... wait, that hand!.... okay, I REALLY need to know how to shut this out!  These are views of all the otters at once!  I am trying NOT to be that obsessive of a caretaker!"


*Cosmos sighs* Cosmos:”Focus on what’s happening in front of you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos sighs* Cosmos:”Focus on what’s happening in front of you”


"Okay, think... think... focus in front of me... wait... I have something for situations like this."

Firuthi pulled out what looked like a cube made of eight smaller cubes.  He unfolded it into a two-by-four alignment of cubes, then he folded the rows back against each other - which formed another two-by-four alignment - and then he folded the outer pairs of cubes until the object assumed the larger cube shape again.  He kept playing with the bound set of cubes for a while, then stopped.

"Okay, it's subsided for now.  Down to one view.  Eventually I'll learn to do this legitimately, but for now this cube's helping.  Still, that was kind of uncomfortable, being able to watch the kids' every move at the same time."

_((For anyone confused about the object.... Firuthi was playing with an 'infinity cube'.  Actual fidget toy.))_


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2022)

Cosmos:”I remember having to learn from my sister Eternity and the way she explained it made no sense so I learned from reality monks who taught me to ‘calm the mind and focus on what is happening in front of you.’”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I remember having to learn from my sister Eternity and the way she explained it made no sense so I learned from reality monks who taught me to ‘calm the mind and focus on what is happening in front of you.’”


"That'll be a lesson I have to deal with later, but for now.... let me focus on one of those images again.  Be quiet during it, they're trying to do negotiations."

---------------------------------------


Baron Tredegar said:


> *THEY OVERWHELMED THE RIGHTFUL RULERS OF ARS DRACONIA AND PUT THEM TO THE SWORD. MANY OF THEIR DESCENDANTS ARE SHOGUN NOBILITY NOW. THE FAITHFUL WHO SURVIVED FLED TO THE DUCHY AND WE HAVE BEEN IN DANGER EVER SINCE.*


"I understand.  One more question... I'd like to know about the 12 Divines and their accomplishments.  They are unfamiliar to me."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That'll be a lesson I have to deal with later, but for now.... let me focus on one of those images again.  Be quiet during it, they're trying to do negotiations."
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> "I understand.  One more question... I'd like to know about the 12 Divines and their accomplishments.  They are unfamiliar to me."


*WE SHALL ESCORT YOU TO THE DUKES RESIDENCE WHERE HE SHALL EXPLAIN THESE THINGS TO YOU PERSONALLY. IF YOU ATTEMPT TO BREAK AWAY FROM OUR ESCORT YOU WILL BE SHOT DOWN.*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *WE SHALL ESCORT YOU TO THE DUKES RESIDENCE WHERE HE SHALL EXPLAIN THESE THINGS TO YOU PERSONALLY. IF YOU ATTEMPT TO BREAK AWAY FROM OUR ESCORT YOU WILL BE SHOT DOWN.*


"Understood."

Kurt resumed feeding the hound puppy that was in the pet carrier.  He projected thoughts towards Ahrakas.

_"Ahrakas, we have to cooperate, but this presents a problem.  This puppy CAN'T be let off the ship.  Call me paranoid, but I have a sneaking suspicion the 12 Divines are related to my past and they would go ballistic if they saw the puppy."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood."
> 
> Kurt resumed feeding the hound puppy that was in the pet carrier.  He projected thoughts towards Ahrakas.
> 
> _"Ahrakas, we have to cooperate, but this presents a problem.  This puppy CAN'T be let off the ship.  Call me paranoid, but I have a sneaking suspicion the 12 Divines are related to my past and they would go ballistic if they saw the puppy."_


_Yes we have to be quite careful in dealing with these people. Like I said before these dragons came about as a cosmic fluke from Atens perception of dragons. Perhaps these twelve divines are some primordial memory of the twelve viles that manifested during the destruction of the last reality?_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Yes we have to be quite careful in dealing with these people. Like I said before these dragons came about as a cosmic fluke from Atens perception of dragons. Perhaps these twelve divines are some primordial memory of the twelve viles that manifested during the destruction of the last reality?_


_"It's a possibility.  There's also a chance I might have accidentally awakened that memory by flinging insults during the ritual last time."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"So which of your crew members is interested in keeping an eye on an interdimensional eldritch hound puppy while we handle this?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"It's a possibility.  There's also a chance I might have accidentally awakened that memory by flinging insults during the ritual last time."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> _"So which of your crew members is interested in keeping an eye on an interdimensional eldritch hound puppy while we handle this?"_


_My ship doesnt have much crew members, but perhaps my pilot could watch over him?_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _My ship doesnt have much crew members, but perhaps my pilot could watch over him?_


_"That'll work.  It's important the puppy's not let out of the crate - as I said before, he's not housebroken and could wind up in any corner of whatever place he's in."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That'll be a lesson I have to deal with later, but for now.... let me focus on one of those images again.  Be quiet during it, they're trying to do negotiations."
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> "I understand.  One more question... I'd like to know about the 12 Divines and their accomplishments.  They are unfamiliar to me."


*I fell asleep and had a dream that made no sense*


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2022)

“ars draconia oh no I know that planet”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ars draconia oh no I know that planet”


_"From what I gathered, it looks like we dragons need to stay out for this one."_

There was a pause.

_"By the way Solaris, it seems I can see through any of the otters' eyes when I feel like it.  I understand what reality is trying to tell me by giving me such a talent, but there is such a thing as too much spying on someone."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"From what I gathered, it looks like we dragons need to stay out for this one."_
> 
> There was a pause.
> 
> _"By the way Solaris, it seems I can see through any of the otters' eyes when I feel like it.  I understand what reality is trying to tell me by giving me such a talent, but there is such a thing as too much spying on someone."_


“I agree”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _My ship doesnt have much crew members, but perhaps my pilot could watch over him?_





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"That'll work.  It's important the puppy's not let out of the crate - as I said before, he's not housebroken and could wind up in any corner of whatever place he's in."_


_"I've just noticed.... ten ships to escort one of ours.  And yet they say they're in danger.  Are these all light cruisers and scout ships they're using, or are they irresponsibly diverting firepower from key defensive areas just for us?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I've just noticed.... ten ships to escort one of ours.  And yet they say they're in danger.  Are these all light cruisers and scout ships they're using, or are they irresponsibly diverting firepower from key defensive areas just for us?"_


*I had a dream about the day I met the architects*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*I was a scared nervous cute little thing that had just fled planet Solaris and was confused by what had just happened*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I've just noticed.... ten ships to escort one of ours.  And yet they say they're in danger.  Are these all light cruisers and scout ships they're using, or are they irresponsibly diverting firepower from key defensive areas just for us?"_


_The Duchys navy has become somewhat legendary. They have an extremely massive buildup of warships including a vast number of battlecruisers they have sent out on missions into interstellar space as a contingency in case the Duchy falls._


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

“Chaos why did you do that why did you lie to me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Duchys navy has become somewhat legendary. They have an extremely massive buildup of warships including a vast number of battlecruisers they have sent out on missions into interstellar space as a contingency in case the Duchy falls._


_"So they're roughly as overprepared as dragons tend to be.  If their Divines are even half of what I think they are, this will be a major problem during the unbinding process.  Twenty cosmic jadeite says they've got several ships permanently parked at Fomalhaut."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"So they're roughly as overprepared as dragons tend to be.  If their Divines are even half of what I think they are, this will be a major problem during the unbinding process.  Twenty cosmic jadeite says they've got several ships permanently parked at Fomalhaut."_


“I don’t think that’ll be nessary”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I had a dream about the day I met the architects*


_Pavlin, I have a feeling you might be interested in whatever Universe is dreaming about._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"So they're roughly as overprepared as dragons tend to be.  If their Divines are even half of what I think they are, this will be a major problem during the unbinding process.  Twenty cosmic jadeite says they've got several ships permanently parked at Fomalhaut."_


_We should definitely approach this situation with caution._
_The ships escorted us to a landing pad on the Duchys capital planet. A combination of humans and anthro creatures were roaming about the area._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t think that’ll be nessary”


_"Keep it down, Solaris!  Anyway, maybe confronting them at the appointed time won't be needed, but when we have everything we need and the Shogun Empire's dusted, Fomalhaut is most certainly necessary.  Direct further questions about that situation to Cooper, I need to focus."_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Pavlin, I have a feeling you might be interested in whatever Universe is dreaming about._


_"On it."_

Pavlin directed his thoughts towards Universe.

_"Chaos?  Come to think of it... Chaos was part of the reason you never had control, isn't he?"_


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Pavlin, I have a feeling you might be interested in whatever Universe is dreaming about.
> 
> We should definitely approach this situation with caution._
> _The ships escorted us to a landing pad on the Duchys capital planet. A combination of humans and anthro creatures were roaming about the area._


_"Okay, pilot's turn to take care of the puppy."_

Kurt set the bottle down.

_"So, what etiquette HAS worked with these beings before?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Keep it down, Solaris!  Anyway, maybe confronting them at the appointed time won't be needed, but when we have everything we need and the Shogun Empire's dusted, Fomalhaut is most certainly necessary.  Direct further questions about that situation to Cooper, I need to focus."_
> 
> 
> _"On it."_
> ...


*I was shaking badly and nodded*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Keep it down, Solaris!  Anyway, maybe confronting them at the appointed time won't be needed, but when we have everything we need and the Shogun Empire's dusted, Fomalhaut is most certainly necessary.  Direct further questions about that situation to Cooper, I need to focus."_
> 
> 
> _"On it."_
> ...


_Honestly nothing much. They are a very odd and paranoid bunch._


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*In the dream I crash landed on the front yard of the imperial palace and refused to leave scared out of my mind*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

“Where am I?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Honestly nothing much. They are a very odd and paranoid bunch._


_"Just like Aten.  Okay, this is going to be an interesting affair for sure."_

Kurt waited for a signal from the crew at the landing pad before he disembarked.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *In the dream I crash landed on the front yard of the imperial palace and refused to leave scared out of my mind*





Universe said:


> “Where am I?”


In the dream, a creature that looked like a cross between a jerboa, a porcupine, and an ibex walked outside of the Palace.  Her coloration.... honestly would remind one of Fabiana's.  She called into the palace.

"Will you all get out here?  We have a visitor!"

"We'll be out there in a minute, Karol!"

"What do you think, Lorik?  Another hostile?"

"I'm sure hoping so, Malroth."

"You're ALWAYS hoping it's a hostile, Estark!"

"Because they often are.  Come on, Baramos, you'd know this by now."

"Estark, would you knock off the battle lust?  It's a juvenile dragon!"

"Juvenile?  Maybe we can raise-"

"Philosophy lessons first, Estark.  I know how you itch for new warriors but one thing at a time."

"Okay, okay, I get it, Malroth."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In the dream, a creature that looked like a cross between a jerboa, a porcupine, and an ibex walked outside of the Palace.  Her coloration.... honestly would remind one of Fabiana's.  She called into the palace.
> 
> "Will you all get out here?  We have a visitor!"
> 
> ...


“AHHHHHHH!!!!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*I tried to run*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*my powers exploded out of me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “AHHHHHHH!!!!”





Universe said:


> *I tried to run*


"Yeah, definitely a juvie.  He won't be able to run long."

"That type of dragon... I beg to differ, Estark."

"What do you mean?"

"That's a celestial dragon.  Don't you know what they're capable of?"

"Of course I know!  There were dreams where their destruction god personally trained me!  And he kept insisting it was my techniques he was training me in!"


Universe said:


> *my powers exploded out of me*


"Guards!  Get away from that one!"

"Too late.  Looks like five of them collapsed already."

"Looks like we have to take this one in ourselves, Lorik."

"Take him in?"

"Well we can't leave a dragon this uncontrolled to run around this planet all day, can we?"

"How do you know he's uncontrolled?"

"Malroth's correct.  Celestial dragons don't panic this much.  Come now, let's bring him in."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, definitely a juvie.  He won't be able to run long."
> 
> "That type of dragon... I beg to differ, Estark."
> 
> ...


*I whimpered and dove behind some bushes*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

“Solaris help me what is going on who are these things?” *I whispered to myself*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I whimpered and dove behind some bushes*


"Would have been a nice tactic if he didn't do it in full view."

"Don't be reckless, Estark."

"I know that, Baramos.  I've taken enough magic blows to the face to know not to approach someone who just exploded and ran."

"This one's mine."

Malroth pulled out an object that kinda looked like a pan flute.  He played a tune that... sounded a little hypnotic, honestly.


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Would have been a nice tactic if he didn't do it in full view."
> 
> "Don't be reckless, Estark."
> 
> ...


“Hm?” *I looked up curiosity getting the better of me*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*I got out of the bushes and cautiously came towards it still scared but also curious*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hm?” *I looked up curiosity getting the better of me*


"Don't get antsy, Estark."

"I know that, Karol.  I know to let Malroth work his magic."

"Aren't celestials resistant to this stuff?"

"They build it up over time.  But if he keeps exploding like that he won't get the chance."


Universe said:


> *I got out of the bushes and cautiously came towards it still scared but also curious*


"Here he comes.  Have a seat, let's prove we mean no harm."

"Fine.  Did we bring any food out?"

"I think Malroth might have left some food in the oven...."

"Oh yes, that flat dough dish he was working on.  I swear that dish has been around for millions of these cycles."

"It's the thing he put on it that's different.  Usually he's crumbled the meat onto the dough.  He's trying it with thin meat slices this time."

"What did he call it again?"

"I think his word for it was 'pepperoni'?...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Don't get antsy, Estark."
> 
> "I know that, Karol.  I know to let Malroth work his magic."
> 
> ...


*I came over a little skittish and I was starving*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*I looked so precious and cute*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I came over a little skittish and I was starving*





Universe said:


> *I looked so precious and cute*


A guard exited the palace.

"Malroth, that flatbread-"

Malroth immediately stopped playing his pan flute.

"Bring it out.  I know it's close to done."

"....huh.  Isn't he kind of a cute kid?"

"That's how they tend to be, Estark."

"Celestial dragons moreso than most.  They have much more of a bonding process than most beings, their just-hatched looks tend to help that more."

"I thought they were kind of secretive.  How do you know all this?"

"I had to help one for a year or so before I met you all.  I believe her name was Frost?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A guard exited the palace.
> 
> "Malroth, that flatbread-"
> 
> ...


*I turned around so fast I fell over*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

“Oof”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I turned around so fast I fell over*





Universe said:


> “Oof”


"Uh-oh."

"What is it, Lorik?"

"At that age, celestial dragons bruise and scrape easily even though they're really tough.  I don't get it."

"Is it perhaps because of the whole bonding thing?"

"How so, exactly?"

"Kids tend to react very strongly to even the slightest injury and their parents tend to rush to their aid.  Maybe with the longer bonding comes a stronger need to be cared for closely?"

"I still don't understand how that's relevant to injuring easier."

"They _think_ they injure easily, therefore they do.  A doting parent can simply make it better without having to address real injuries."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Uh-oh."
> 
> "What is it, Lorik?"
> 
> ...


*I started to cry loudly*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*My foot was broken*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started to cry loudly*


"Quickly, Malroth!"

"I've got it."

Malroth got up and approached Universe.  He got a hold of him, put him into his lap and started rocking him slowly.

"There, there...."

"Where's he hurt?"

"Looks like his foot.  Here, you do this one, Baramos."

"You sure this isn't Lorik's deal?"

"Quite sure."

Baramos got a gentle hold of the leg and foot and kissed the top of the foot.  The pain subsided nearly instantly.


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Quickly, Malroth!"
> 
> "I've got it."
> 
> ...


*I was a little scared* “please don’t hurt me”


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

“I don’t know where I am”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was a little scared* “please don’t hurt me”


"We won't."

"Bluntness might not be such a good idea, Estark..."

"Why?  Despite what he's caused, he actually didn't mean it.  He panicked."

"I didn't take you as the forgiving type, Estark."

"Really?  Because forgiveness is a critical thing they taught in warrior school when I was growing up.  No grudges against-"

"Hey, looks like the guard brought out that flatbread."

Indeed, a guard had brought out the aforementioned pepperoni pizza.

"A slice for each of us first.  If this turned out badly, I'm not subjecting the dragon kid to it."

There was a pause as each of the beings had some pizza.

"How do you do it, Malroth?"

"This is amazing!"



Universe said:


> “I don’t know where I am”


"Oh, forgive our manners.  You're at the Palace of the High Questors."

"Here, give the kid some of that."

"What is your name, child?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We won't."
> 
> "Bluntness might not be such a good idea, Estark..."
> 
> ...


“Universe”


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*My stomach growls*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Universe”





Universe said:


> *My stomach growls*


The creatures handed Universe some of the pizza.

"Universe, huh?  I think I can work with that."

"Estark...."

"Oh, let's not worry right now.  Universe, we are the High Questors.  I'm Estark.  That's Lorik-"

"Hi."

"-Baramos-"

"Greetings, child."

"-Karol-"

"Hello."

"-and Malroth."

"Pleased to meet you."

"You showed up alone.  Did something happen?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The creatures handed Universe some of the pizza.
> 
> "Universe, huh?  I think I can work with that."
> 
> ...


*I ate the pizza* “Chaos my brother happened he lied to me and about me to my home planet”


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*I was traumatized by something Chaos had done and my body glows bright green*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

“I had to flee the planet”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ate the pizza* “Chaos my brother happened he lied to me and about me to my home planet”


The High Questors were absolutely baffled.

"He WHAT?"

"I.... I don't know what to say...."

"I do."

"No, Estark, you are NOT-"

"I'm not going the revenge route.  This kid needs a new home for a while."

"And?"



Universe said:


> *I was traumatized by something Chaos had done and my body glows bright green*


"We can help ease the pain.  We can help teach him control."



Universe said:


> “I had to flee the planet”


"We may want to start by easing off the mentions of his history."

"That we should.  I just had to know."

"What's really on your mind, Estark?"

"We've had Questors of every race so far... except dragons."

"Isn't it a little soon to be talking of that?"

"Maybe.  But the Questor training might help him."

"What he could use first is a decent place to stay."

"Don't you remember?  Potential Questors sometimes have to spend _months_ living in one of the Quest Halls before they're ready."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The High Questors were absolutely baffled.
> 
> "He WHAT?"
> 
> ...


*I was so confused and had no idea what they were talking about*


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

“What is happening here?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was so confused and had no idea what they were talking about*





Universe said:


> “What is happening here?”


"Let's not overload the kid just yet, Estark."

"Oh, sorry."

"Let's just worry about getting him a place to stay."

"Yeah, we probably want to set him up with that first."

"Sorry about that Universe, we got sidetracked.  Your arrival is the first thing that's happened on these grounds in a long time.  Most of our job is coordination and it gets a bit dull sometimes."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's not overload the kid just yet, Estark."
> 
> "Oh, sorry."
> 
> ...


“I’ve stayed awake for three months”


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

*My wings are very sore*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve stayed awake for three months”





Universe said:


> *My wings are very sore*


"Three _months?_"

"Sleep issues are actually common for celestial dragons, but to go that long on the run...."

"And he's been overworking his body the whole time."

"He definitely needs a good bed."

"The Palace doesn't have a lot of extra beds.  How about we set him up in the palace of the Questors' allies, the Vigilants?  They helped us out some time ago."

"With Khamael?  Didn't he have a kid on the way?"

"Yeah, he was going to name that kid Azrael if I remember right."

"It was also why he wanted our organization separate from theirs.  He thought having us constantly there would hinder the organization's mission."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Three _months?_"
> 
> "Sleep issues are actually common for celestial dragons, but to go that long on the run...."
> 
> ...


*I passed out at that point* “Zzzzzzzz”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I passed out at that point* “Zzzzzzzz”


"Got him braced?"

"Yeah, I've got him."

"Let's take him there.  We'll talk to Khamael about this."


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Got him braced?"
> 
> "Yeah, I've got him."
> 
> "Let's take him there.  We'll talk to Khamael about this."


*I was as cute asleep as I was awake*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Just like Aten.  Okay, this is going to be an interesting affair for sure."_
> 
> Kurt waited for a signal from the crew at the landing pad before he disembarked.


_A delegation approached the ship, it was lead by a wolf who was accompanied by a few humans and foxes. They were all wearing what appeared to be dark blue uniforms which featured capes, around their waists were belts which contained holstered phaser pistols. Their hats appeared to have naval insignia on them._
Greetings, I am Captain Typhon of the Ducal cruiser _Karvoskys Revenge._ I have been instructed to escort you to meet with the Duke for the purposes of diplomacy.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A delegation approached the ship, it was lead by a wolf who was accompanied by a few humans and foxes. They were all wearing what appeared to be dark blue uniforms which featured capes, around their waists were belts which contained holstered phaser pistols. Their hats appeared to have naval insignia on them._
> Greetings, I am Captain Typhon of the Ducal cruiser _Karvoskys Revenge._ I have been instructed to escort you to meet with the Duke for the purposes of diplomacy.


"Greetings, Captain Typhon.  I am Kurt Impius.  And this is Ahrakas."

Kurt gestured to Ahrakas.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

*In the dream I was twitching from the flash back*


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

Cosmos:”I don’t understand mortals”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *In the dream I was twitching from the flash back*


_"You were quite restless those first few months.  Turned out there was something about the Vigilants that was... off to you.  You were one of our personal cases."_


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t understand mortals”


_"Trust me, spending time as a mortal does not help there.  You'd think there's a rhyme or reason to their actions... no there really isn't."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You were quite restless those first few months.  Turned out there was something about the Vigilants that was... off to you.  You were one of our personal cases."_
> 
> _"Trust me, spending time as a mortal does not help there.  You'd think there's a rhyme or reason to their actions... no there really isn't."_


*In the dream I started to scream* “CHAOS BROTHER WHAT ARE YOU DOING HE’S GONNA KILL US ALL”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Greetings, Captain Typhon.  I am Kurt Impius.  And this is Ahrakas."
> 
> Kurt gestured to Ahrakas.


Pleased to meet with you.

Follow us. _Captain Typhon led you to a military jeep and motioned for you and Ahrakas to take a seat in the vehicle._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Pleased to meet with you.
> 
> Follow us. _Captain Typhon led you to a military jeep and motioned for you and Ahrakas to take a seat in the vehicle._


Kurt took a seat as directed.

He decided against any psychic commentary with Ahrakas for the duration of this trip unless Ahrakas started it.  This was too paranoid an area to risk mindlinks.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt took a seat as directed.
> 
> He decided against any psychic commentary with Ahrakas for the duration of this trip unless Ahrakas started it.  This was too paranoid an area to risk mindlinks.


_The jeep set off through the city. It looked like a beautiful city but signs of martial law were everywhere. After some time the jeep came to a stop in front of a small palace._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The jeep set off through the city. It looked like a beautiful city but signs of martial law were everywhere. After some time the jeep came to a stop in front of a small palace._


Kurt made note of the evidence that martial law was involved.  He'd had to impose it several times in his past lives...

....and something about this implementation seemed kind of amateurish.  Perhaps he couldn't be too hard on mortals trying this kind of control thing.

He tried not to think too hard on it as the jeep came to a stop.  He waited for the cue of those escorting him to step out of the jeep.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

*In my dream I awoke screaming* “AHHHHHHH”


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

“Where am I?” *I asked disoriented*


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

*I had been asleep for a few weeks*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *In my dream I awoke screaming* “AHHHHHHH”





Universe said:


> “Where am I?” *I asked disoriented*





Universe said:


> *I had been asleep for a few weeks*


Universe heard an unfamiliar voice in another room.

"Are the High Questors here yet?  The dragon kid has been screaming again."

A practically angelic-looking dragon entered the room.

"Universe, you're awake!  You're in the Hall of the Vigilants."


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe heard an unfamiliar voice in another room.
> 
> "Are the High Questors here yet?  The dragon kid has been screaming again."
> 
> ...


“How long have I been out”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “How long have I been out”


"Nearly four weeks now.  How is it you celestials manage to scream in your sleep?  You've screamed ten times in that span."


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nearly four weeks now.  How is it you celestials manage to scream in your sleep?  You've screamed ten times in that span."


“Did I say anything?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

*my wings are still sore*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Did I say anything?”


"Only one of those times.  Something about a Brother Chaos."


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Only one of those times.  Something about a Brother Chaos."


*I flinched so hard I almost fell off the bed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *my wings are still sore*





Universe said:


> *I flinched so hard I almost fell off the bed*


The angelic-looking dragon unfurled his feathery wings.

"From that reaction, I'm guessing he's your tormentor?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The angelic-looking dragon unfurled his feathery wings.
> 
> "From that reaction, I'm guessing he's your tormentor?"


“He-he built an AI android named Jupiter I tried to warn him that It was going to destroy us all but he lied to everyone that I was the one who built it so I had to flee the planet he said he wasn’t going to turn Jupiter on he lied to me.”


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

*I was breathing heavily*


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

*I then did fall off the bed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He-he built an AI android named Jupiter I tried to warn him that It was going to destroy us all but he lied to everyone that I was the one who built it so I had to flee the planet he said he wasn’t going to turn Jupiter on he lied to me.”


"Artificial intelligence?  Oh boy..."

The angelic-looking dragon facepalmed.

"We Archangel Dragons had to put a galaxy-wide ban on AI after several destructive incidents with them.  I'm trying to get one of the High Questors over here, maybe they can help you better with-"


Universe said:


> *I was breathing heavily*





Universe said:


> *I then did fall off the bed*


"Whoa!"

The Archangel Dragon tried to catch Universe, but was slow by about two feet of reach.

"Too slow..."

"Khamael!"

"Estark, he fell off!"

"I don't doubt that.  But your reflexes are too slow."


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Artificial intelligence?  Oh boy..."
> 
> The angelic-looking dragon facepalmed.
> 
> ...


*I was curled up in a tight ball of scales but traumatized crying could be heard from inside the scaly ball*


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

“Make the pain stop make the nightmares end I can’t take it anymore!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was curled up in a tight ball of scales but traumatized crying could be heard from inside the scaly ball*


"What led up to this, Khamael?"

"He screamed again, Estark.  When I asked him about the screams, he brought up his brother Chaos and.... it's yet another AI case."

"Again?  Why can't anyone develop one properly this cycle?"

"Why do you think we banned it?"


Universe said:


> “Make the pain stop make the nightmares end I can’t take it anymore!”


"Hold that thought, Khamael.  We need to address this situation with Universe."

Estark sat down next to Universe.  He lifted Universe's curled-up body and began slowly rocking him again, much like Malroth had done before.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What led up to this, Khamael?"
> 
> "He screamed again, Estark.  When I asked him about the screams, he brought up his brother Chaos and.... it's yet another AI case."
> 
> ...


*I whimpered* “Jupiter destroyed everything”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I whimpered* “Jupiter destroyed everything”


"That... that has happened with every AI developed this cycle.  This was meant to be a simpler time... a recovery from the robot wars in the last cycle... why does no one understand?"

Khamael was speechless and crying.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That... that has happened with every AI developed this cycle.  This was meant to be a simpler time... a recovery from the robot wars in the last cycle... why does no one understand?"
> 
> Khamael was speechless and crying.


“Maybe if we taught them not to?” *I had an AI chip that was programmed and I had taught it right from wrong*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Maybe if we taught them not to?” *I had an AI chip that was programmed and I had taught it right from wrong*


"I've.... only heard of ONE AI designer who has had even the slightest amount of empathy when designing machines."

"No, my third cousin Nidbai does not have empathy, Estark."

"Not Nidbai.  No, the guy's name was Cerebrus.  I've wanted to take a trip to meet him, but apparently Baramos pissed his sister off one time and so the High Questors don't want me anywhere near him."


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I've.... only heard of ONE AI designer who has had even the slightest amount of empathy when designing machines."
> 
> "No, my third cousin Nidbai does not have empathy, Estark."
> 
> "Not Nidbai.  No, the guy's name was Cerebrus.  I've wanted to take a trip to meet him, but apparently Baramos pissed his sister off one time and so the High Questors don't want me anywhere near him."


*I put my AI chip in my pocket dimension*


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

“I feel like I’ve heard that name before”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I put my AI chip in my pocket dimension*


"Did he just-"

"That's a normal thing for celestial dragons, Khamael.  Baramos has explained that to us before."

"Okay."



Universe said:


> “I feel like I’ve heard that name before”


"Maybe.  His sister was named Frost, based off Baramos' interactions with Frost it's likely Cerebrus is a celestial dragon."

Khamael had no reaction to this.

"So.... about those wings of yours, Universe..."


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Did he just-"
> 
> "That's a normal thing for celestial dragons, Khamael.  Baramos has explained that to us before."
> 
> ...


“They hurt”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They hurt”


"If you flew all the way from your home, I imagine they would be.  Khamael?  I don't have wings, this one is on you."

"We have wing stretches for this sort of thing.  If resistance is needed we have a wing-lift machine we often use to strengthen atrophied wings."


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If you flew all the way from your home, I imagine they would be.  Khamael?  I don't have wings, this one is on you."
> 
> "We have wing stretches for this sort of thing.  If resistance is needed we have a wing-lift machine we often use to strengthen atrophied wings."


*They started to cramp up* “OW!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

“I flew for three months”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *They started to cramp up* “OW!”


"Khamael?"

Khamael got behind Universe.  He slowly put his hands on the wing joints and began massaging.

"I'll keep going with this, this should help with the cramps.  Try to push against my hands gently here...."


Universe said:


> “I flew for three months”


"Three months straight?  Yeah, he's going to need a LOT of recovery time, Khamael."

"Shouldn't we be relying on medicine for this sort of thing?"

"No.  That medicine is for ding-ups while flying, not for marathon flights."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt made note of the evidence that martial law was involved.  He'd had to impose it several times in his past lives...
> 
> ....and something about this implementation seemed kind of amateurish.  Perhaps he couldn't be too hard on mortals trying this kind of control thing.
> 
> He tried not to think too hard on it as the jeep came to a stop.  He waited for the cue of those escorting him to step out of the jeep.


Behold the Ducal Palace. The two of you can dismount from  the vehicle.
_As you both got out of the jeep you could get a better look at the palace. It was covered in draconic motifs and carvings. Several of these prominently featured humans and other species alongside the dragons. The Dragons themselves had an appearance of nobility, power, and cruelty._


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Khamael?"
> 
> Khamael got behind Universe.  He slowly put his hands on the wing joints and began massaging.
> 
> ...


*I groaned not expecting his hands against my wings* “ahhh a little warning next time”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Behold the Ducal Palace. The two of you can dismount from  the vehicle.
> _As you both got out of the jeep you could get a better look at the palace. It was covered in draconic motifs and carvings. Several of these prominently featured humans and other species alongside the dragons. The Dragons themselves had an appearance of nobility, power, and cruelty._


Kurt took in the sight of the palace.  Now it made a little more sense that this would have sprung out of Aten's thoughts - and out of Cthugha's, come to think of it.  Both had had cruel run-ins with dragons, and that cruelty reflected well in the way the dragons were represented here.

He wouldn't say a word about this, though.  He was in no position to say such a thing right now.  He simply waited to be escorted.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned not expecting his hands against my wings* “ahhh a little warning next time”


"Yeah, sorry, wing recovery requires a bit of a direct touch especially with that much soreness."

"Will you need anything for this process, Khamael?"

"No, Estark.  This process doesn't need any outside input."

Universe could feel a _very_ slow trickle of healing magic as his wings were being massaged. The slowness was deliberate, in fact - it needed to work its way deep into the wings, after all.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, sorry, wing recovery requires a bit of a direct touch especially with that much soreness."
> 
> "Will you need anything for this process, Khamael?"
> 
> ...


*My left leg was broken*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt took in the sight of the palace.  Now it made a little more sense that this would have sprung out of Aten's thoughts - and out of Cthugha's, come to think of it.  Both had had cruel run-ins with dragons, and that cruelty reflected well in the way the dragons were represented here.
> 
> He wouldn't say a word about this, though.  He was in no position to say such a thing right now.  He simply waited to be escorted.


_The guards led you through the palace. Inside it was filled with murals of more dragons and their followers lording over their domains. 
Eventually you made it to the Dukes throne room. The room was smaller than a normal throne room but was still lavishly decorated. Banners of the Duchy and presumably that of Ars Draconia hung from the ceiling, everything was gilded, and above the Dukes throne was a mural of a sun like circle of 12 differently colored dragons.
The Duke himself was a human, albeit one wearing a full set of ceremonial armor that was meant to make him look like a dragon._


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

*Cosmos was there in his astral body as he wasn’t really there*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The guards led you through the palace. Inside it was filled with murals of more dragons and their followers lording over their domains.
> Eventually you made it to the Dukes throne room. The room was smaller than a normal throne room but was still lavishly decorated. Banners of the Duchy and presumably that of Ars Draconia hung from the ceiling, everything was gilded, and above the Dukes throne was a mural of a sun like circle of 12 differently colored dragons.
> The Duke himself was a human, albeit one wearing a full set of ceremonial armor that was meant to make him look like a dragon._


Now this was definitely the type of dragon that Kurt recognized more from stories.  The overly prideful and rich type, with the power to back it up.  The circle of 12... he did his best to hide his unease.  He was certain those were the Divines.

He wasn't sure whether he was supposed to kneel before the Duke, especially since he was already quite a bit shorter than the guy.  Regardless, if he styled himself like a dragon, full titles were needed.

"Greetings, Grand Duke Jiyavarnan XII."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Now this was definitely the type of dragon that Kurt recognized more from stories.  The overly prideful and rich type, with the power to back it up.  The circle of 12... he did his best to hide his unease.  He was certain those were the Divines.
> 
> He wasn't sure whether he was supposed to kneel before the Duke, especially since he was already quite a bit shorter than the guy.  Regardless, if he styled himself like a dragon, full titles were needed.
> 
> "Greetings, Grand Duke Jiyavarnan XII."


What brings you and your companion to Ars Draconia? Dont think I am unaware of your identity, Loki.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What brings you and your companion to Ars Draconia? Dont think I am unaware of your identity, Loki.


"Ah, you know of me.  That makes this easier, especially if you know of my history."

Kurt straightened up.

"I am here because the enemy that plundered your lands, the Shogun Empire, decided to declare war on the Architects as well.  Unfortunately, they have new allies... including a yellow dragon who _pretends_ like he knew a further past self of mine.  His knowledge of us prevents the five of us from taking the field and just stomping the Shogun Empire ourselves."

Kurt hesitated.  This next comment was probably going to make or break the negotiations.

"The Imperium fought the Shogun Empire once already.  They... had a little trouble with the Shogun Empire's resistance.  This time, the Shogun Empire has to be completely destroyed, for our sake and I'll dare say it directly benefits you as well.  I did have a couple questions before I went over the plan, but first, what are your thoughts on this?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, you know of me.  That makes this easier, especially if you know of my history."
> 
> Kurt straightened up.
> 
> ...


_The Duke got off his throne and began laughing. He slowly approached you until his face was right in yours, you noticed his teeth had been filed to make them appear like a dragons fangs._
We have waited so long for this day to come.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Duke got off his throne and began laughing. He slowly approached you until his face was right in yours, you noticed his teeth had been filed to make them appear like a dragons fangs._
> We have waited so long for this day to come.


Maybe the negotiations had gone _too_ well.

"I am glad to hear that.  And... based on what we were told of the history between the two empires, I imagine the 12 Divines would smile on you for joining this battle."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Maybe the negotiations had gone _too_ well.
> 
> "I am glad to hear that.  And... based on what we were told of the history between the two empires, I imagine the 12 Divines would smile on you for joining this battle."


Oh most definitely. I assume you wish to forge an alliance?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh most definitely. I assume you wish to forge an alliance?


"That is exactly what I am here for, in fact."

Kurt decided against pressing the whole 12 Divines thing.  No need to sour their bargaining position.  He could ask about that _after_ the war.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That is exactly what I am here for, in fact."
> 
> Kurt decided against pressing the whole 12 Divines thing.  No need to sour their bargaining position.  He could ask about that _after_ the war.


I would like to hear your terms first, then I will tell you my demands.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would like to hear your terms first, then I will tell you my demands.


Now he was going to _have_ to resort to telepathy.  His negotiation had gone so fast that he had no time to think of his full list, and he didn't want to make the same mistakes as the High Imperator.

He reached his mind to Ahrakas.

_"This went way faster than I expected.  What terms have you tried before that have failed?  You said one of the Shogun Empire worlds was this dimension's version of Earth, right?  Wasn't Earth your turf?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Now he was going to _have_ to resort to telepathy.  His negotiation had gone so fast that he had no time to think of his full list, and he didn't want to make the same mistakes as the High Imperator.
> 
> He reached his mind to Ahrakas.
> 
> _"This went way faster than I expected.  What terms have you tried before that have failed?  You said one of the Shogun Empire worlds was this dimension's version of Earth, right?  Wasn't Earth your turf?"_


_Yes, it is. I have a more hands off approach to this iteration of Earth, they're even crazier in this dimension than in the main one. We have tried peaceful integration and alliances before, I fear he may have an ulterior motive. Proceed with caution._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Yes, it is. I have a more hands off approach to this iteration of Earth, they're even crazier in this dimension than in the main one. We have tried peaceful integration and alliances before, I fear he may have an ulterior motive. Proceed with caution._


_"Ahrakas, if their ulterior motive is what I suspect it is, they are going to have way larger problems on their hands than their sovereignty shortly after this war.  I may come off as generous because of this - I'm playing the long game here, and I may lure out that ulterior motive."_

Kurt straightened up.

"Okay, let's discuss how we plan to conduct this war.  Starting with our objectives."

"First, the Shogun Empire's entire leading class must be annihilated to the last.  Their nobility, their aristocracy, their military officers... and the families of the aforementioned people as well.  I've already aired my concerns about taking out the kids, it's been made clear we need to go that far.  There must be no one left who can rally the people."

"Their military equipment must be completely gutted or captured.  There is little interest in researching it, we simply need to deny them any use of it."

"Aside from their military, they've got two major threats that I know of.  There's the yellow dragon, which we will refer to as the King in Yellow.  He's a class of dragon called a reality dragon.  They're immortal, which presents a problem because the King in Yellow knows way too much about the Architects and can keep us off the field easily.  In fact, he tried to take control of Aten - make no mistake, that would have ended your sovereignty then and there.  Because of that, the King in Yellow has to be removed from play somehow - whether that's binding or sealing him, us converting him, or perhaps another method."

"I have reason to believe there is a second being assisting the Shogun Empire by the name of Morgoth.  They also tried to control Aten.  For that, Morgoth must also be eliminated from the field.  Beware, we know little of their talents or abilities at this time, or what exactly they contribute to the Shogun Empire."

"As for the common folk... someone's going to have to work the fields and the lesser jobs.  If we can subjugate them, we will, but we are going to have to eliminate every positive trace of the Shogun Empire from their minds.  There are multiple ways we can go about that... but the people of the Shogun Empire have undoubtedly been spreading nasty rumors about your time in that territory, so that needs to be corrected as well.  If, even after all of that, the common folk refuse to be subjugated, we'll understand what needs to be done."

"There's only one thing off limits in this war.  I've talked about the people and the infrastructure plenty - the physical planets themselves are a different matter entirely.  No planet buster weapons.  It is FAR more difficult to reconstruct a planet than it is to repopulate it and rebuild its infrastructure.  Also, think about the sovereignty of your people here.  Do you really want divine beings lingering around after this war trying to put cosmic pieces back together?  Could your people handle that much power in close proximity?"

Cosmos knew the actual difficulty of reconstructing a planet at the level of the Architects or, in fact, most reality dragons was not that high.  Kurt was trying to talk to a mortal, though, so playing it up was kind of necessary.

"With all of that stated, here's the battle plan.  Your territory is an ideal launch point for an invasion of the Shogun Empire.  Our main concern here is taking out the Shogun Empire and their allies.  When all of their worlds are taken and their leadership is completely destroyed, we plan to wipe the common folk's positive image of the Shogun Empire from their minds.  As we do this, world by world, we will step aside.  We ultimately only want two or three of their galaxies, so that we can watch for any remnants we missed and continue to ensure that the Shogun Empire is truly wiped out.  Nobility can be tricky like that.  We can be there if you need us, but we are not asking for formal allegiances at that point - we can worry about that talk after you've had some centuries where you're not constantly under threat."

"Before we discuss minutiae and troop movements.... what are your demands?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ahrakas, if their ulterior motive is what I suspect it is, they are going to have way larger problems on their hands than their sovereignty shortly after this war.  I may come off as generous because of this - I'm playing the long game here, and I may lure out that ulterior motive."_
> 
> Kurt straightened up.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos actually physically appeared in the room*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Cosmos:”before anyone asks I am Cosmos the reality dragon god of dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos actually physically appeared in the room*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”before anyone asks I am Cosmos the reality dragon god of dragons”


Kurt facepalmed.  Cosmos appearing here, at a time like this, could very well blow negotiations wide open.  _Especially_ when he was introducing himself as some high-and-mighty god.  He had to salvage this one.

"Grand Duke Jiyavarnan XII, that is Cosmos as he has stated.  He also has a vendetta against the Shogun Empire and the King in Yellow in particular.  Since you are familiar with my time as Loki, I can state that Cosmos and several other dragons are going well out of their way to make sure the destruction and sorrow of last cycle doesn't happen again."

Kurt reached out telepathically to Cosmos.

_"These guys have real issues with maintaining their sovereignty.  A god appearing in their midst and announcing himself as such is possibly the worst thing that can trigger that.  However, since you are already here, NOT ONE WORD about the 12 Divines or our true nature.  That is something we worry about AFTER this war is won."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt facepalmed.  Cosmos appearing here, at a time like this, could very well blow negotiations wide open.  _Especially_ when he was introducing himself as some high-and-mighty god.  He had to salvage this one.
> 
> "Grand Duke Jiyavarnan XII, that is Cosmos as he has stated.  He also has a vendetta against the Shogun Empire and the King in Yellow in particular.  Since you are familiar with my time as Loki, I can state that Cosmos and several other dragons are going well out of their way to make sure the destruction and sorrow of last cycle doesn't happen again."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:_”I am a little rusty at this”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Cosmos:”as a reality dragon myself I know some spells that can seal away a reality dragon I’m not going to tell you now you might use them on me I may be a lot of things but stupid isn’t one of them”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ahrakas, if their ulterior motive is what I suspect it is, they are going to have way larger problems on their hands than their sovereignty shortly after this war.  I may come off as generous because of this - I'm playing the long game here, and I may lure out that ulterior motive."_
> 
> Kurt straightened up.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Cosmos actually physically appeared in the room*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt facepalmed.  Cosmos appearing here, at a time like this, could very well blow negotiations wide open.  _Especially_ when he was introducing himself as some high-and-mighty god.  He had to salvage this one.
> 
> "Grand Duke Jiyavarnan XII, that is Cosmos as he has stated.  He also has a vendetta against the Shogun Empire and the King in Yellow in particular.  Since you are familiar with my time as Loki, I can state that Cosmos and several other dragons are going well out of their way to make sure the destruction and sorrow of last cycle doesn't happen again."
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, the one called Cosmos, a weak imitation of the Twelve.

Kurt our demands are simple, we want all Shogun territory. Also the Shogun Emperor has the skulls of the Twelve, we want those returned to us.
Be assured we are quite capable of pacifying their population.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ah, yes, the one called Cosmos, a weak imitation of the Twelve.
> 
> Kurt our demands are simple, we want all Shogun territory. Also the Shogun Emperor has the skulls of the Twelve, we want those returned to us.
> Be assured we are quite capable of pacifying their population.


Religious artifacts and complete control.  Kurt had a feeling the Imperium was getting nothing out of this besides the destruction of the Shogun Empire.

Or were they?  Kurt knew he only had to bide his time on this one.  Once the five were unsealed, the Duchy would be trivial to subdue.  Even then, Kurt had to be well-versed in double-speak in order to conduct a negotiation.

Kurt mentally reached out to Ahrakas.

_"You know what?  If they're going to be this greedy, I'm going to simply let them choke on their exact words and simplicity.  Once we conquer a territory, it's no longer Shogun territory.  And after this war?  Anything they conquered is no longer Shogun territory.  Even if we don't get any of the 36 galaxies right away, I have a way to get these people under our thumb, but it requires us to concede a lot in this.  Not one word of this to the Temporal Lords - Cosmos I know you're listening too, the celestial and reality dragons are not to utter a word of this either - until it's time to do that though."_

Kurt refocused attention on the Duke.

"This is why the terms of the battle demanded a slow walkback of our forces once the Shogun Empire falls.  Our concern is strictly making sure they never rise again.  My only counter-offer is that none of the Shogun Empire's worlds are left without either of us monitoring them at any point.  If you can agree to that term, consider the territory of the Shogun Empire yours."

"As for the skulls... consider that done too.  There is something I must know, though.... what are the grand accomplishments of the Twelve, that you would call Cosmos a weak imitation?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Religious artifacts and complete control.  Kurt had a feeling the Imperium was getting nothing out of this besides the destruction of the Shogun Empire.
> 
> Or were they?  Kurt knew he only had to bide his time on this one.  Once the five were unsealed, the Duchy would be trivial to subdue.  Even then, Kurt had to be well-versed in double-speak in order to conduct a negotiation.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Hey!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Religious artifacts and complete control.  Kurt had a feeling the Imperium was getting nothing out of this besides the destruction of the Shogun Empire.
> 
> Or were they?  Kurt knew he only had to bide his time on this one.  Once the five were unsealed, the Duchy would be trivial to subdue.  Even then, Kurt had to be well-versed in double-speak in order to conduct a negotiation.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:_”fine”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*Cosmos was well versed in ancient spells including ones that could block celestial chi*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Religious artifacts and complete control.  Kurt had a feeling the Imperium was getting nothing out of this besides the destruction of the Shogun Empire.
> 
> Or were they?  Kurt knew he only had to bide his time on this one.  Once the five were unsealed, the Duchy would be trivial to subdue.  Even then, Kurt had to be well-versed in double-speak in order to conduct a negotiation.
> 
> ...


The Twelve are the divine emanations of an older and far more ancient race of Dragons, they are the purest of all Dragonkind and the ones destined to to rule all. With their skulls in my possession they will be reborn.


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*Cosmos was unsettled by this his body actually got a lot younger*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Twelve are the divine emanations of an older and far more ancient race of Dragons, they are the purest of all Dragonkind and the ones destined to to rule all. With their skulls in my possession they will be reborn.


"Now that we've established what the Twelve are, let's try my question one more time.  You speak of this ancient race of dragons as being destined to rule all.  Has your scripture spoken of what they did to get there, of anyone they have had to confront to achieve that destiny?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Now that we've established what the Twelve are, let's try my question one more time.  You speak of this ancient race of dragons as being destined to rule all.  Has your scripture spoken of what they did to get there, of anyone they have had to confront to achieve that destiny?"


They fought with many beings in many realities. They were slain millennia ago but they were resrurected in this reality before being betrayed and slain by those who sympathized with the Shogun.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They fought with many beings in many realities. They were slain millennia ago but they were resrurected in this reality before being betrayed and slain by those who sympathized with the Shogun.


"What was the most difficult entity or entities they have ever had to fight?  I get the impression they are like gods to you, I think we can all afford to know one really good tale to inspire everyone who's about to take the field.  This is the final question I have."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*Cosmos was actually a lot more powerful than they thought*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Cosmos:_”how am I weak I’m freaking immortal!”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*Back in my dream I was lying still*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”how am I weak I’m freaking immortal!”_


Kurt could spare a little telepathy for Cosmos.

_"These are mortals we're confronting here.  I'm letting them have their delusions.  Diplomacy requires playing to the other party's biases from time to time."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"By the way, if their story about the greatest enemy the 12 Divines fought turns out to be about us five.... do not speak one word against the 12 Divines no matter how much you want to.  In that case, we'll worry about getting back at them later.  It's bad enough we have to go to war, I don't want a two-front battle."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt could spare a little telepathy for Cosmos.
> 
> _"These are mortals we're confronting here.  I'm letting them have their delusions.  Diplomacy requires playing to the other party's biases from time to time."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:_”you have no idea how much power I’m holding back right now”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*In my dream I had a pained expression*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Cosmos:”What kind of powers did they have?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*Cosmos has the most neutral expression on his face*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My left leg was broken*





Universe said:


> *Back in my dream I was lying still*





Universe said:


> *In my dream I had a pained expression*


_Back in the dream...._

"So, Khamael, I think he wound up with more injuries.... Lorik!  LORIK!"

"*huff huff* I just got here, Estark.  What is it?"

"Looks like Baramos' kiss wasn't enough.  He has a full leg break."

"I'll handle this."

While Khamael continued to work healing on the wings, Lorik put his hands on the leg and appeared to glow like the sun.  This time, a stronger healing energy seeped into the leg.


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back in the dream...._
> 
> "So, Khamael, I think he wound up with more injuries.... Lorik!  LORIK!"
> 
> ...


“Gaaaaahhhhhhh”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*I cried out*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“What was that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Gaaaaahhhhhhh”





Universe said:


> *I cried out*


"I'm trying!"

"This was always the issue with your healing method, Lorik.  Nothing for pain, just straight to the fixing.  "

Estark slowly began rocking Universe again.  As he did so, there was a third healing energy seeping into the dragon kid.  This one was different, though.  This one wasn't for fixing injuries like the other two were doing.  This one was specifically about trying to soothe pain.


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm trying!"
> 
> "This was always the issue with your healing method, Lorik.  Nothing for pain, just straight to the fixing.  "
> 
> Estark slowly began rocking Universe again.  As he did so, there was a third healing energy seeping into the dragon kid.  This one was different, though.  This one wasn't for fixing injuries like the other two were doing.  This one was specifically about trying to soothe pain.


*I glowed my power responding to the energy in a peaceful way*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“What how did you do that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I glowed my power responding to the energy in a peaceful way*





Universe said:


> “What how did you do that?”


"Most healing only concerns itself with the physical injury.  With every physical injury comes a spiritual component.  Mortals refer to it as 'pain'."

Estark hesitated.

"My healing only works on spiritual injuries.  I generally use it to comfort dying soldiers or inspire the living to fight harder.  Here, I am not merely using it to soothe the pained leg... I am using it to help your mind cope with what happened."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Most healing only concerns itself with the physical injury.  With every physical injury comes a spiritual component.  Mortals refer to it as 'pain'."
> 
> Estark hesitated.
> 
> "My healing only works on spiritual injuries.  I generally use it to comfort dying soldiers or inspire the living to fight harder.  Here, I am not merely using it to soothe the pained leg... I am using it to help your mind cope with what happened."


“Thanks you’re being so nice to me”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“Why are you being so nice to me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Thanks you’re being so nice to me”





Universe said:


> “Why are you being so nice to me?”


"It's part of our duty as High Questors.  The ordinary Questors go out and protect others from harm, we High Questors are the ones who train them.  So when someone shows up at our door, running from a catastrophe, taking them in is second nature to us."

"And the Vigilants are those who seek out those in need.  Our original duty was to watch for the return of the High Questors, but with that fulfilled we attempt to find those who are under threat so the Questors may go out and help them."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's part of our duty as High Questors.  The ordinary Questors go out and protect others from harm, we High Questors are the ones who train them.  So when someone shows up at our door, running from a catastrophe, taking them in is second nature to us."
> 
> "And the Vigilants are those who seek out those in need.  Our original duty was to watch for the return of the High Questors, but with that fulfilled we attempt to find those who are under threat so the Questors may go out and help them."


*I didn’t move my wing muscles in pain and they found rope burns on my body*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*I had been running from someone*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I didn’t move my wing muscles in pain and they found rope burns on my body*


"Looks like Universe was bound at one point too."

"This keeps getting worse and worse, Lorik.  How do you two handle this so calmly?"

"We see thousands, even millions of cases like this every cycle, Khamael.  It's a harsh burden.  Given we've been at this trillions of times by now, I'm not sure how we keep going either.  I just know that we do."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like Universe was bound at one point too."
> 
> "This keeps getting worse and worse, Lorik.  How do you two handle this so calmly?"
> 
> "We see thousands, even millions of cases like this every cycle, Khamael.  It's a harsh burden.  Given we've been at this trillions of times by now, I'm not sure how we keep going either.  I just know that we do."


“I-I need sleep but I’m afraid that the nightmares will come back”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I-I need sleep but I’m afraid that the nightmares will come back”


"Lorik, go get Karol.  She and I have to combine powers for this one."

"I'm already here, Estark.  What is it?"

"Lullaby spell combined with my healing talent.  Universe here has a serious issue with nightmares it turns out."

"Shouldn't we-"

"Maybe when he's well-rested.  But we don't teach him how to cope until he's actually in the right mindset to do so."

"Has he eaten anything besides that pizza?"

"He's been asleep for weeks, Karol.  So no."

"Maybe you should go get Baramos or Malroth, Lorik.  One of them would know how much a celestial dragon child can eat and a full stomach would give him the energy for his recovery."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Lorik, go get Karol.  She and I have to combine powers for this one."
> 
> "I'm already here, Estark.  What is it?"
> 
> ...


*I made a strange clicking grunt sound*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*I was loosing energy fast*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I made a strange clicking grunt sound*





Universe said:


> *I was loosing energy fast*


"Ummmmm....."

"Estark, what is it?"

"Scratch the food idea, Lorik, get Malroth and ask for several of those 'stamina potions' he keeps going on about.  He might be better off drinking a few of them."

"On it."

Lorik left the room.


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ummmmm....."
> 
> "Estark, what is it?"
> 
> ...


“What are you talking about?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“Uhhhh can’t move”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What are you talking about?”





Universe said:


> “Uhhhh can’t move”


"I sensed something wrong with your aura.  I have reason to believe that several times during your three-month flight, someone might have put a siphon on you.  Your energy is draining fast.  The stamina potions will buy you some time until-"

"You called, Estark?"

"I think someone might have tried to siphon Universe.  He's depleting fast."

"What's this thing that was under his wing?"

Khamael held up a fat-looking insect.

"What the.... Squish it!  That's a Comet Tick!  They lack on to galactic travelers and drain them of essence!"

There was a horrid noise as Khamael squashed the insect.  Universe got a faceful of... some kind of green-gold substance, that in fact splattered on Khamael and Estark as well.  It was icky but its energy reminded him of... him?


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I sensed something wrong with your aura.  I have reason to believe that several times during your three-month flight, someone might have put a siphon on you.  Your energy is draining fast.  The stamina potions will buy you some time until-"
> 
> "You called, Estark?"
> 
> ...


“Owwwww”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I sensed something wrong with your aura.  I have reason to believe that several times during your three-month flight, someone might have put a siphon on you.  Your energy is draining fast.  The stamina potions will buy you some time until-"
> 
> "You called, Estark?"
> 
> ...


“Yuck oh gross” *I grunted unable to move at all and was trying not to freak out*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*I went limp*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Owwwww”





Universe said:


> “Yuck oh gross” *I grunted unable to move at all and was trying not to freak out*


"Well, that was disgusting and will be the source of a whole new slew of nightmares."

"Well, it scrapes off easily.  That's a good sign."

"Malroth?  This will be gross, but hand over one of the potions."

"I know where you're going with this... I don't like it, but fine."

The energy mass that had been stolen by the Comet Tick was scraped off and put into a few blue potions, turning them a vile-looking blue-green with gold flecks.

"There, the potion's mixed."

"Here, help him drink them."

"Right here when he's _unconscious_, Estark?"

"Khamael, celestial dragons work a bit differently than most living beings do.  You don't do it with mortals because it's a choking risk.  Celestial dragons can breathe with their whole body in an emergency, so he won't choke."

Estark held Universe while Khamael and Malroth slowly trickled the mixed potions down Universe's throat.  In addition to being force-fed his own energy, Universe got a taste of a drink that honestly tasted like a mix between rum and gin.


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, that was disgusting and will be the source of a whole new slew of nightmares."
> 
> "Well, it scrapes off easily.  That's a good sign."
> 
> ...


“Ack yuck Gah ugh”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“Huh what happened?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ack yuck Gah ugh”





Universe said:


> “Huh what happened?”


"A tick latched on to you at some point during your three-month flight.  It's been sucking your energy out.  We put the energy into some of Malroth's potions so you could drink it and get the energy back into your system."

"Turns out reintroducing a celestial dragon's energy into their body tends to only work if it's mixed into food or drink."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A tick latched on to you at some point during your three-month flight.  It's been sucking your energy out.  We put the energy into some of Malroth's potions so you could drink it and get the energy back into your system."
> 
> "Turns out reintroducing a celestial dragon's energy into their body tends to only work if it's mixed into food or drink."


“Oh my head ow Ow ow ow” *I started to cry again*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*My whole body was wracked with pain*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh my head ow Ow ow ow” *I started to cry again*





Universe said:


> *My whole body was wracked with pain*


Estark began slowly rocking Universe and working his pain-relief method of healing on the dragon kid.

"You never did work out that flaw in your stamina potions, did you Malroth?"

"No, unfortunately I found out it was an inherent side effect.  Giving everything in a person's body the stamina to endure unfortunately also means their pain too."

"Great, I'm going to have to do this all night to make Universe's pain subside, aren't I?"

"Yeah, sorry buddy."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark began slowly rocking Universe and working his pain-relief method of healing on the dragon kid.
> 
> "You never did work out that flaw in your stamina potions, did you Malroth?"
> 
> ...


“IT HURTSS!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*I couldn’t sleep*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*I was just staring at him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “IT HURTSS!”





Universe said:


> *I couldn’t sleep*





Universe said:


> *I was just staring at him*


Estark put more effort into his pain-relief magic.

"This is gonna take a while.  Karol, got that lullaby handy?"

"We're doing it now?"

"Yes."

Karol began to sing softly.  Combined with Estark's pain-relief magic, Karol's song helped sedate Universe.

"The mountains rumble
as the sky closes in
The clouds begin to weep
watching seems like a sin"

"But sleep, child, sleep
in our home, in my heart
Sleep, child, sleep
you are safe, from all harm"

"The lightning flies
across the midnight plain
The thunder will growl
determined to stay sane"

"But sleep, child, sleep
in our home, in my heart
Sleep, child, sleep
you are safe, from all harm....."

Karol continued to hum and sing to keep up the lullaby's energy and help Universe to sleep.

Estark, as luck would have it, also fell asleep, still holding Universe.


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark put more effort into his pain-relief magic.
> 
> "This is gonna take a while.  Karol, got that lullaby handy?"
> 
> ...


*I then did fall asleep*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

*I had a different dream about a dragon who was kind telling me welcome home I woke up the next morning completely confused*


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“Hello?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then did fall asleep*





Universe said:


> *I had a different dream about a dragon who was kind telling me welcome home I woke up the next morning completely confused*





Universe said:


> “Hello?”


Estark was still there, still holding Universe despite having woken up before the dragon.  When he noticed Universe had woken up, he let Universe out of his embrace.

"Good morning, Universe.  Looking over you, you seem to have recovered quite a bit already.  Did you have a pleasant dream?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark was still there, still holding Universe despite having woken up before the dragon.  When he noticed Universe had woken up, he let Universe out of his embrace.
> 
> "Good morning, Universe.  Looking over you, you seem to have recovered quite a bit already.  Did you have a pleasant dream?"


“Confusing but better than that other dream”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“I saw a dragon he was kind and made me feel welcome I don’t know who that is”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I saw a dragon he was kind and made me feel welcome I don’t know who that is”


Someone else walked into the room.

"Baramos?"

"You're awake.  Khamael says it's the first time he's been able to sleep in a while as well, with the two of you sleeping like babies."

"Can you help us out?  He said he saw another dragon in his dreams that was much kinder and made him feel welcome."

"Describe the dragon to me, I might be able to tell you who it is."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Someone else walked into the room.
> 
> "Baramos?"
> 
> ...


“He looked like me only gold and silver”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“Who is that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He looked like me only gold and silver”





Universe said:


> “Who is that?”


Baramos stared in shock.

"Gold and silver?!?"

"Is there something special about those colors in celestial dragon culture, Baramos?"

"Estark, those are the colors of the first of the Proxima Celestial dragons, Solaris!!  If Solaris is personally welcoming Universe....."

"Go on."

"Look... Universe may be the child of the race's progenitor.  We have a case for the High Questors, we need to investigate the incident that caused him to flee, provide any aid we can!"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baramos stared in shock.
> 
> "Gold and silver?!?"
> 
> ...


“I don’t understand.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t understand.”


"Our duty of training Questors to investigate reality's problems usually prevents us from getting out."

"Baramos is implying that you're the son of royalty.  Royalty of one of the most powerful species there is.  At that point, we have to personally intervene to help."

"Were you.... not taught anything about your own kind, Universe?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Our duty of training Questors to investigate reality's problems usually prevents us from getting out."
> 
> "Baramos is implying that you're the son of royalty.  Royalty of one of the most powerful species there is.  At that point, we have to personally intervene to help."
> 
> "Were you.... not taught anything about your own kind, Universe?"


“Ok” *I was so confused* “who’s Solaris?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*A green and white dragon shows up outside*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Cerebrus:”Hello?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Cerebrus:”This better not be like last time where I showed up at the wrong palace Brother!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok” *I was so confused* “who’s Solaris?”


"So... the Proxima Celestials have the flattest hierarchy of all species I've encountered.  There's the 'normal' dragons, and then there's their gods, who can manipulate the concepts of reality.  Most of those gods are siblings to some degree - like Frost, their winter goddess... Nova, their fire god... Nysir, their mischief goddess.... but the highest of these gods is their creation god, Solaris."

"Did they ever have a war god?"

"Not sure.  They probably had gods of war, art, nature, and the sun, but I've never heard mention of who they'd be."



Universe said:


> *A green and white dragon shows up outside*





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Hello?”





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”This better not be like last time where I showed up at the wrong palace Brother!”


A guard approached Universe, Estark, and Baramos.

"Guys, there's a green and white dragon outside...."

"Let him in...."

Cerebrus was allowed in.  Baramos stared at him.

"Green and white?  You're... I think Frost spoke of you!  You'd be the celestial knowledge god Cerebrus!"

"Wait... THAT Cerebrus?  The only being this cycle who's managed to make an AI without it immediately turning hostile?!?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So... the Proxima Celestials have the flattest hierarchy of all species I've encountered.  There's the 'normal' dragons, and then there's their gods, who can manipulate the concepts of reality.  Most of those gods are siblings to some degree - like Frost, their winter goddess... Nova, their fire god... Nysir, their mischief goddess.... but the highest of these gods is their creation god, Solaris."
> 
> "Did they ever have a war god?"
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”That’s me.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”That’s me.”


"Greetings Cerebrus.  I'd ask you about your secrets... but we have a pressing issue."

"This boy Estark's holding is Universe.  He fled for three straight months from his home, we've been trying to alleviate his nightmares about why he fled and...... based on a dream he had after we used a lot of calming magic, I suspect he's Solaris' kid."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Greetings Cerebrus.  I'd ask you about your secrets... but we have a pressing issue."
> 
> "This boy Estark's holding is Universe.  He fled for three straight months from his home, we've been trying to alleviate his nightmares about why he fled and...... based on a dream he had after we used a lot of calming magic, I suspect he's Solaris' kid."


Cerebrus:”He is”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Cerebrus:”that makes him my nephew”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”He is”





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”that makes him my nephew”


Estark blinked.  Baramos scratched her head.

"I presume that's why you're paying a personal visit, Cerebrus?"

"Actually, this is kind of ideal.  His nightmares-"

Estark hugged Universe tighter.

"-involve his brother making an AI and it turning out murderous... and he's been getting blamed for it...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Cerebrus:”Solaris is worried sick”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark blinked.  Baramos scratched her head.
> 
> "I presume that's why you're paying a personal visit, Cerebrus?"
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”I see hmmmm was the AI taught not to hurt anyone unless it was self defense?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*He comes over to me and I wasn’t scared of him* “Uncle Cerebrus!” Cerebrus:”hey there nephew”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

_“hello can anybody hear me?” _*This startles the High Questers*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”Solaris is worried sick”





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I see hmmmm was the AI taught not to hurt anyone unless it was self defense?”





Universe said:


> *He comes over to me and I wasn’t scared of him* “Uncle Cerebrus!” Cerebrus:”hey there nephew”


Estark let go of Universe at this point.

"Not hurt unless..."

Estark seemed to get a bit dizzy.

"Something the matter, Estark?"

"I just had a flashback.... three laws.... there were three laws we set for robots last reality.... Baramos, don't you remember?"

"I don't."

"No harming mortals... listen to mortals... allowed self-defense...."

"And?"

"The violation of those laws caused endless wars!  I remember... we wanted to put an end to those wars, but.... how is it the celestials remember the original laws?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark let go of Universe at this point.
> 
> "Not hurt unless..."
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”I invented those laws so nobody would get hurt”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*I gave Cerebrus a big hug*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“hello can anybody hear me?” _*This startles the High Questers*





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I invented those laws”


The High Questors seemed to reel from the revelations.  Baramos in particular was quite shocked.

"....there are beings who can actually remember things across realities, that we didn't designate...."

"...that voice..."

"You heard it too, huh?"

"Frost shared a memory with me once... that voice was in it... S... SOLARIS?!?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The High Questors seemed to reel from the revelations.  Baramos in particular was quite shocked.
> 
> "....there are beings who can actually remember things across realities, that we didn't designate...."
> 
> ...


_“hello oh you can hear me that’s a relief how’s my son is he ok?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“hello oh you can hear me that’s a relief how’s my son is he ok?”_


_"He's... we've had to put through quite a bit of effort to help him with his nightmares..."_

_"He seemed to pick up a couple parasites during his three-month flight..."_

_"I feel like we'd remember you... beyond this reality... what is going on?!?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He's... we've had to put through quite a bit of effort to help him with his nightmares..."_
> 
> _"He seemed to pick up a couple parasites during his three-month flight..."_
> 
> _"I feel like we'd remember you... beyond this reality... what is going on?!?"_


_“one at a time Who am I talking to at the moment?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“one at a time Who am I talking to at the moment?”_


_"We are the High Questors, the builders of reality.  I am Battlemaster Estark."

"I am Pathfinder Baramos.  There are three more of us... High King Lorik, Lordspeaker Karol, and Supreme Chef Malroth."

"I don't know why, but there is some inkling like we gave you a mission many eons ago... and then many millennia later, YOU gave US a mission.... my head... it's hurting.... like it's being constricted!...."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We are the High Questors, the builders of reality.  I am Battlemaster Estark."
> 
> "I am Pathfinder Baramos.  There are three more of us... High King Lorik, Lordspeaker Karol, and Supreme Chef Malroth."
> 
> "I don't know why, but there is some inkling like we gave you a mission many eons ago... and then many millennia later, YOU gave US a mission.... my head... it's hurting.... like it's being constricted!...."_


_“would it help if I personally showed up?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“would it help if I personally showed up?”_


_"....your telepathy isn't what's causing it... something... something is pressing against my mind.... like it's trying to crush the thoughts of the past!...."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"....your telepathy isn't what's causing it... something... something is pressing against my mind.... like it's trying to crush the thoughts of the past!...."_


_“I just want to meet my son”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I just want to meet my son”_


_"Then come here personally... this whole thing... it's making me hurt... how long... how long have we been doing this, brothers and sisters?"_

_"I.... Estark.... I couldn't tell you...."_

_"Malroth...."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Then come here personally... this whole thing... it's making me hurt... how long... how long have we been doing this, brothers and sisters?"_
> 
> _"I.... Estark.... I couldn't tell you...."_
> 
> _"Malroth...."_


*Solaris shows up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris shows up*


Estark at this point was sprawled on the bed, holding his head and gushing fountains of tears.

"It hurts.... my brain, no, my very being feels like it's being crushed... we reincarnate, we build reality over and over... but that feeling... we're not the only ones who do that.... and whatever bound us to this duty.... it's choking off my very soul!.... WHO ARE WE?!?  WHAT ARE WE?!?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark at this point was sprawled on the bed, holding his head and gushing fountains of tears.
> 
> "It hurts.... my brain, no, my very being feels like it's being crushed... we reincarnate, we build reality over and over... but that feeling... we're not the only ones who do that.... and whatever bound us to this duty.... it's choking off my very soul!.... WHO ARE WE?!?  WHAT ARE WE?!?"


“you help me I’m going to be busy keep doing what you’ve been doing”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you help me I’m going to be busy keep doing what you’ve been doing”


"Solaris... I understand, but I think Estark's succumbed to some form of pain loop.  I've heard of these... he's descended into a cycle of self-doubt and painful thought where your words aren't even reaching him."

Estark was face-down, kicking and flailing.  He was just short of screaming.  His actions suggested he was hurting... MAJORLY.

"Maybe you, Cerebrus.... or even the kid... can help him snap out of it."

Cerebrus would incidentally know how to snap someone out of a pain loop.


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris... I understand, but I think Estark's succumbed to some form of pain loop.  I've heard of these... he's descended into a cycle of self-doubt and painful thought where your words aren't even reaching him."
> 
> Estark was face-down, kicking and flailing.  He was just short of screaming.  His actions suggested he was hurting... MAJORLY.
> 
> ...


*Cerberus hugs Estark and glowed with warmth*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Cerebrus:”It’s ok everything will be okay”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cerberus hugs Estark and glowed with warmth*





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”It’s ok everything will be okay”


At once, the pain seemed to subside.  Estark stopped flailing and kicking, at least.

He did not, however, stop crying.  He sat there, in Cerebrus' embrace, his tears overflowing.  In that time, he did not seem to think at all.


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> At once, the pain seemed to subside.  Estark stopped flailing and kicking, at least.
> 
> He did not, however, stop crying.  He sat there, in Cerebrus' embrace, his tears overflowing.  In that time, he did not seem to think at all.


Cerebrus:”there there”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”there there”


Estark eventually recomposed himself.  At that moment, another horrid thought came to him, and he started crying all over again.

"......this isn't merely about Universe.... you have all been... waiting thousands of cycle for a chance to find us well before the cycle-ending reset ritual.... haven't you?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark eventually recomposed himself.  At that moment, another horrid thought came to him, and he started crying all over again.
> 
> "......this isn't merely about Universe.... you have all been... waiting thousands of cycle for a chance to find us well before the cycle-ending reset ritual.... haven't you?"


Cerebrus:”No”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”No”


"No?  Then why is it... I have memories of someone like you or Solaris.... trying to barge in at the last moments of multiple realities.....?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No?  Then why is it... I have memories of someone like you or Solaris.... trying to barge in at the last moments of multiple realities.....?"


Cerebrus:”It is about Universe we’ve well I hate to say it been having a hard time finding him”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Cerebrus:”I’ve wanted to talk to you about that I—“


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*Cerebrus was close to tears*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*I woke up from the dream screaming*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“What where am I?” *I said now back on the Universe 7 in the real world disoriented*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“son you were dreaming”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”It is about Universe we’ve well I hate to say it been having a hard time finding him”





Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I’ve wanted to talk to you about that I—“


"He arrived on the palace front steps and he was not in control of himself.  Most of his time here... has been spent sleeping.  He flew for three months straight, Cerebrus..."

Estark hesitated.

"He barely escaped whatever was chasing him...."


Universe said:


> *Cerebrus was close to tears*


Estark was just about to squirm around to a position to hug Cerebrus.



Universe said:


> *I woke up from the dream screaming*





Universe said:


> “What where am I?” *I said now back on the Universe 7 in the real world disoriented*


Pavlin's mind was the one to answer.

_"You!.... now I understand.... I just learned something...."_

Pavlin hesitated.

_"Your presence.... I don't know what our tormentors did when binding us... but finding you two realities ago.... that dissonance Estark felt, meeting minds with Solaris... that was why we wanted to find out who we were!.... I remember.... we tried to make that a goal for the following reality.... we invited several of you, but only one dragon responded to watch and try to protect us during that final ritual.... but someone interfered in the end ritual then... they threw the dragon into the world crystal headfirst, at the last seconds of the ritual.... that..... that........."_

Pavlin seemed to choke up.

_"......that dragon...... he............ he was Marendar........ this..... this was why.... he had no chance to address his pain.... before the next cycle started....... he equated his constant pain with us..... that..... that's why he did what he did to us!!!......."_

Pavlin's pain reached the collected dragons.

"..........holy......"

Firuthi was speechless.


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He arrived on the palace front steps and he was not in control of himself.  Most of his time here... has been spent sleeping.  He flew for three months straight, Cerebrus..."
> 
> Estark hesitated.
> 
> ...


“I had no idea I’m so sorry Marendar if I had known I would have raised you myself”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*I looked shocked* “what if I end bound like you would you help me what if I forget everything I-I” *I screamed almost blasting Firuthi*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“I’ve been through so much”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I had no idea I’m so sorry Marendar if I had known I would have raised you myself”


_"...Pavlin.... this is really.... REALLY important...... who..... threw.... Marendar?!?"_

There was a very long pause.  Pavlin's pain seemed to amplify.

_"No.... NOOO!..... YOU!!"_

_"Who... is... it.....?"_

_".....that.... I can't get a good look at the face, but I know exactly who it is....... only one being has a presence like that...... it's...... Morgoth......"_



Universe said:


> *I looked shocked* “what if I end bound like you would you help me what if I forget everything I-I” *I screamed almost blasting Firuthi*





Universe said:


> “I’ve been through so much”


Firuthi immediately went to Universe's side.  He started resonating again.

"You and the kids both..... if you wind up bound.... you're not going millions of realities like them....."

Firuthi hugged Universe.

"As for the being who ruined everything.... Pavlin just said it was Morgoth..... if we encounter him on the battlefield.... I'll personally tear him a new one..... Morgoth screwed everyone.... he's responsible for Lucifer..... he almost wrecked the wheel by hijacking Pavlin.... Morgoth... must..... DIE."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"...Pavlin.... this is really.... REALLY important...... who..... threw.... Marendar?!?"_
> 
> There was a very long pause.  Pavlin's pain seemed to amplify.
> 
> ...


*I remembered who was chasing me* “It was him the yellow dragon he was chasing me he wanted to bind my powers but I managed to shake him barely”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“he hurt a fellow brother he needs to pay for his crimes against celestial dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I remembered who was chasing me* “It was him the yellow dragon he was chasing me he wanted to bind my powers but I managed to shake him barely”





Universe said:


> “he hurt a fellow brother he needs to pay for his crimes against celestial dragons”


"Not just the celestials.  The kids have been filling me in on their history.  Morgoth has committed crimes against the Architects, and his act is the core cause behind the mindsets that led to hundreds of species getting purged last cycle.  He has committed crimes against all things. including the Wheel."

Firuthi suddenly dropped into a lotus position.

"Excuse me, I need to meditate and clear my head before I go completely berserk just thinking about the guy.  When we see him on the battlefield, I plan on going after him - anyone who can fight well should participate in that battle as well.  I'm prepared to use any means to make sure he never comes back."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*I went catatonic and fell onto the floor* “oh no HELP MEDICAL CODE 12 repeat MEDICAL CODE 12”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

_“what’s happening?”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Kronos:”No! cousin stay with me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I went catatonic and fell onto the floor* “oh no HELP MEDICAL CODE 12 repeat MEDICAL CODE 12”





Universe said:


> _“what’s happening?”_


_"Universe had flashbacks to how he met the kids the first time.... and in the process we found out who ruined the last several realities.... but Universe has just collapsed.  Code 12, I think it was?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Universe had flashbacks to how he met the kids the first time.... and in the process we found out who ruined the last several realities.... but Universe has just collapsed.  Code 12, I think it was?"_


_“oh that’s not good is he breathing I’m asking this because Cerebrus is asking me the exact same question”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“oh that’s not good is he breathing I’m asking this because Cerebrus is asking me the exact same question”_


Firuthi got a closer look at Universe's collapsed form.

Was there any breathing?  Was there a pulse, for that matter?


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi got a closer look at Universe's collapsed form.
> 
> Was there any breathing?  Was there a pulse, for that matter?


*I was barely breathing but he would notice a sigil on my left thigh*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“Get him away from me The yellow dragon!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was barely breathing but he would notice a sigil on my left thigh*


_"There is breathing, but not much.  There's a sigil on his left thigh for some reason..... and he just shrieked about the yellow dragon...."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"There is breathing, but not much.  There's a sigil on his left thigh for some reason..... and he just shrieked about the yellow dragon...."_


_“oh darn it that’s so not good”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*Alpha shows up scanning my body*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“oh darn it that’s so not good”_





Universe said:


> *Alpha shows up scanning my body*


_"Did someone say sigil?"_

Oliver's presence could be felt.

_"Tell me about the sigil.  I've recovered from my magic wave escapade, I may have the strength to nullify the sigil."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Did someone say sigil?"_
> 
> Oliver's presence could be felt.
> 
> _"Tell me about the sigil.  I've recovered from my magic wave escapade, I may have the strength to nullify the sigil."_


“it looks like no it can be it’s The diamond of the Ancients also known  as the stone of Goliath”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “it looks like no it can be it’s The diamond of the Ancients also known  as the stone of Goliath”


_"There's a reason that sigil has two names.  The diamond version compels beauty and can be used positively to cure appearance-destroying curses.... the stone version is what you have to watch for, because it's the negative one that compels struggle and saps the natural talents of its recipient.  There's a rumored third configuration for the sigil that's purely beneficial and positive, but I don't recall exactly what it boosts."_

Oliver hesitated.

_"So which configuration is it?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"There's a reason that sigil has two names.  The diamond version compels beauty and can be used positively to cure appearance-destroying curses.... the stone version is what you have to watch for, because it compels struggle and saps the natural talents of its recipient.  There's a rumored third positive configuration for the sigil that's purely beneficial, but I don't recall exactly what it boosts."_
> 
> Oliver hesitated.
> 
> _"So which configuration is it?"_


“stone”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “stone”


Oliver suddenly warped on to the Universe-7.

"Stone, huh?  Good news is, undoing it does not require kicking in the teeth of the one who cast the binding.  Bad news is, brute force can't undo this one.  Undoing the binding is purely technical."

Oliver surveyed the mark.  He pointed to a random part of the marking.

"I believe this leyline is how you can begin unraveling the magic."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver suddenly warped on to the Universe-7.
> 
> "Stone, huh?  Good news is, undoing it does not require kicking in the teeth of the one who cast the binding.  Bad news is, brute force can't undo this one.  Undoing the binding is purely technical."
> 
> ...


“I don’t think I follow you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t think I follow you”


"We're well into my domain at this point, it may be hard to follow."

Oliver hesitated.

"The Stone of Goliath was designed specifically to bind power.  So trying to use power to undo it simply dissipates that power without harming the sigil.  You have to slowly and precisely work the binding out from a starting point."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We're well into my domain at this point, it may be hard to follow."
> 
> Oliver hesitated.
> 
> "The Stone of Goliath was designed specifically to bind power.  So trying to use power to undo it simply dissipates that power without harming the sigil.  You have to slowly and precisely work the binding out from a starting point."


*I cried out in pain*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain*


"No more time for explanations.  We have to begin the procedure."

Oliver made a gesture and seemed to 'grab' the leyline he pointed out.

"I'm going to begin pulling.  The energy needs to go somewhere.  Got a diamond handy?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No more time for explanations.  We have to begin the procedure."
> 
> Oliver made a gesture and seemed to 'grab' the leyline he pointed out.
> 
> "I'm going to begin pulling.  The energy needs to go somewhere.  Got a diamond handy?"


*Solaris creates one* “right here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris creates one* “right here”


"Then let the unraveling commence.  That diamond is going to be where the energy of this sigil goes."

Oliver slowly began pulling, twisting, squeezing, and spinning the thread of magic that was the Stone of Goliath.  The procedure took an hour, during which Firuthi had to keep Universe calm as much as he could.  All of the energy would be pressed into the diamond.

After the hour was up, Oliver looked at Solaris.

"Now, this step is crucial.  That diamond?  Find a magical forge and melt the diamond in there, otherwise the binding energy will find its way back to Universe."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then let the unraveling commence.  That diamond is going to be where the energy of this sigil goes."
> 
> Oliver slowly began pulling, twisting, squeezing, and spinning the thread of magic that was the Stone of Goliath.  The procedure took an hour, during which Firuthi had to keep Universe calm as much as he could.  All of the energy would be pressed into the diamond.
> 
> ...


*Solaris created one and melted the diamond down*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*My breathing gets faster and faster*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris created one and melted the diamond down*





Universe said:


> *My breathing gets faster and faster*


"Feel that energy, Solaris?  There's two layers to the Stone of Goliath, but only the outer layer does any actual binding.  The inner layer is just the accumulated energy that hardens and robs the recipient of their ability.  With the outer layer gone, Universe will be able to reabsorb the energy of the inner layer and regain his talents just fine."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Feel that energy, Solaris?  There's two layers to the Stone of Goliath, but only the outer layer does any actual binding.  The inner layer is just the accumulated energy that hardens and robs the recipient of their ability.  With the outer layer gone, Universe will be able to reabsorb the energy of the inner layer and regain his talents just fine."


“his pulse is speeding up calm down son calm down everything’s ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “his pulse is speeding up calm down son calm down everything’s ok”


"We got to the energy quickly.  The binding didn't have a lot of time to set in."

"Universe.... Universe, we're here for you.  Take it easy... you were talking about a yellow dragon.  Was it the deformed one Pavlin showed me?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We got to the energy quickly.  The binding didn't have a lot of time to set in."
> 
> "Universe.... Universe, we're here for you.  Take it easy... you were talking about a yellow dragon.  Was it the deformed one Pavlin showed me?"


*I nodded*


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“he was chasing me then he bound me with ropes I managed to escape and barely managed to shake him”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded*





Universe said:


> “he was chasing me then he bound me with ropes I managed to escape and barely managed to shake him”


"And this is someone who dared to imply one of the kids called him brother."

Firuthi took a deep breath.

"He is little more than a manipulator.  Perhaps we should bind him and teach him what it means to truly care."

Firuthi remained seated.

"We should ready for battle soon."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And this is someone who dared to imply one of the kids called him brother."
> 
> Firuthi took a deep breath.
> 
> ...


“I agree”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

*In the new dream I was a lot older but still had little control over my powers*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *In the new dream I was a lot older but still had little control over my powrs*


_((This would have still been in the Questor reality.  If it would have happened last reality, there would be a point where Universe would have been forced to stay away from the Architects as Aten grew more insane and hateful.  I am going to establish that the eight 'magic colors' carried over for several realities in a row so as not to break earlier story content.))_

"Two eons, and he seems to have been unable to handle any control lesson I've given him.  I don't know if this kid is teachable."

"You're pushing him too hard, Estark."

"Am I?  I've had to stop every lesson after five _minutes_ and utter the 'coprun' spell of resilience because he explodes before he can actually learn anything.  How is that pushing him too hard?"

".....erm...."

"Look, Malroth.  You and I both know we don't have infinite time to teach him.  We agreed to Solaris that we'd help him get his powers under control before the next cycle.  I'm fearing we won't make that deadline."

"You called for me, Malroth?"

"Yeah, Estark's teaching methods aren't cutting it."

"This is the worst case of being unable to control oneself that I've seen in multiple cycles.  The trauma alone wouldn't explain this."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back at the conference with the Duke....._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What was the most difficult entity or entities they have ever had to fight?  I get the impression they are like gods to you, I think we can all afford to know one really good tale to inspire everyone who's about to take the field.  This is the final question I have."





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was actually a lot more powerful than they thought*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”how am I weak I’m freaking immortal!”_





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt could spare a little telepathy for Cosmos.
> 
> _"These are mortals we're confronting here.  I'm letting them have their delusions.  Diplomacy requires playing to the other party's biases from time to time."_
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”What kind of powers did they have?”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos has the most neutral expression on his face*


Kurt relayed a telepathic message to Cosmos and Ahrakas.

_"Let's hope they give one good story.  If they do incriminate themselves against our original identities, or prove they lack the necessary powers to rule all that is, or try to imply they're more ancient than Cosmos... do NOT call them out on it.  I don't know why, but whatever his Divines are, I have a hunch that they're little more than gnats compared to Cosmos."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"In fact, part of me wonders if the race that spawned the 12 Divines were an early attempt to create the celestial dragon race.  I can't truly recall it, but I have a feeling we jointly had a hand in creating the celestials, Cosmos."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((This would have still been in the Questor reality.  If it would have happened last reality, there would be a point where Universe would have been forced to stay away from the Architects as Aten grew more insane and hateful.  I am going to establish that the eight 'magic colors' carried over for several realities in a row so as not to break earlier story content.))_
> 
> "Two eons, and he seems to have been unable to handle any control lesson I've given him.  I don't know if this kid is teachable."
> 
> ...


*I started to cry upset* “I’ll always be dangerous a failure I’ll never amount to anything”


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

*In the dream I was in the closet distraught that I might never gain control*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started to cry upset* “I’ll always be dangerous a failure I’ll never amount to anything”





Universe said:


> *In the dream I was in the closet distraught that I might never gain control*


"Incidentally, where IS the kid now?"

"He ran off to the broom closet again.  He's run there a lot of times."

"I'll talk to him."

Baramos wandered the hall.

"Universe?  Universe!  I'd like to talk to you for a minute."


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Incidentally, where IS the kid now?"
> 
> "He ran off to the broom closet again.  He's run there a lot of times."
> 
> ...


“I’m a failure”


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

“What do you want come to yell at me?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

*I was in the broom closet*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m a failure”





Universe said:


> “What do you want come to yell at me?”





Universe said:


> *I was extremely upset so upset that I snapped a broom handle in half*


"Yell at you?  No.  I want to know your side of this.  Estark says you keep exploding within five minutes on his lessons, I want to know what's really going on here."


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yell at you?  No.  I want to know your side of this.  Estark says you keep exploding within five minutes on his lessons, I want to know what's really going on here."


“I don’t know the basics I was never taught control because I was ‘too dangerous’ I was bullied told I wouldn’t amount to anything”


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

“It’s not fair!” *I almost exploded again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know the basics I was never taught control”


"He's told me it even happens on the lessons specifically designed to teach control, though.  Having to sit through the lessons myself, I think something more is going on."

Baramos hesitated.

"You wouldn't be the first to struggle at his teachings, believe me."


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He's told me it even happens on the lessons specifically designed to teach control, though.  Having to sit through the lessons myself, I think something more is going on."
> 
> Baramos hesitated.
> 
> "You wouldn't be the first to struggle at his teachings, believe me."


*I looked at him* “do you know what it’s like to be bullied to be told day in day out that you’ll never amount to anything in life?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

*I was trying to hold the rage in*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked at him* “do you know what it’s like to be bullied to be told day in day out that you’ll never amount to anything in life?”


Baramos reeled in shock.

"I know Estark's lessons well.  He does not use such methods, period.  He knows they don't work."

Baramos looked at Universe with a horrified expression.

"It's dawned on me what's possibly going on here.  Please.... is it more than just Estark acting like this?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baramos reeled in shock.
> 
> "I know Estark's lessons well.  He does not use such methods, period.  He knows they don't work."
> 
> ...


“I’ve been bullied my whole life I’ve felt powerless on my home planet teased and bullied I want the torment to END” *I was still trying to bottle up my anger*


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

*My body glows a bright green I was about to explode again*


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

“My teachers at my school were never nice to me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve been bullied my whole life I’ve felt powerless on my home planet teased and bullied I want the torment to END” *I was still trying to bottle up my anger*





Universe said:


> “My teachers at my school were never nice to me”


"So it is more than just Estark.  I had a feeling."

Baramos stared at Universe.

"Listen.  If you want this torment to end, you can't run from it.  I realize now that Estark's been making a big mistake in his training.  He stops.  He uses magic to try and push your mind up to the point where you can resist the anger."

Baramos sighed.

"He's still in the training hall.  There's a clear path to him, with no one else around.  He's immortal.  Do you understand what all of that means, put together?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So it is more than just Estark.  I had a feeling."
> 
> Baramos stared at Universe.
> 
> ...


“Yes” *I let it loose*


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

*I teleported for the first time*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes” *I let it loose*


Baramos stepped aside.

"Then go ahead."


Universe said:


> *I teleported for the first time*


Estark was in the training hall.  He was busy studying a lesson book and did not notice Universe teleporting in.


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

*I fired a controlled blast at him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I fired a controlled blast at him*


The blast clocked Estark right in the back of the head.  He stumbled forward, dropping the lesson book and slamming face-first into a training dummy.

His face bleeding, he looked over his shoulder at Universe.  He wasn't even angry, just _shocked_ at what had happened.

".....so this was Baramos' plan...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The blast clocked Estark right in the back of the head.  He stumbled forward, dropping the lesson book and slamming face-first into a training dummy.
> 
> His face bleeding, he looked over his shoulder at Universe.  He wasn't even angry, just _shocked_ at what had happened.
> 
> ".....so this was Baramos' plan...."


“What are you talking about?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What are you talking about?”


"I had to wonder... why Baramos even intervened in this, when she knows that training people is my duty and not hers."

Estark was now properly facing Universe.

"I realize where I've been treating your situation wrong.  Is one blow all you have?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I had to wonder... why Baramos even intervened in this, when she knows that training people is my duty and not hers."
> 
> Estark was now properly facing Universe.
> 
> "I realize where I've been treating your situation wrong.  Is one blow all you have?"


*I charged up a blast and fired it at him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I charged up a blast and fired it at him*


This time, Estark was ready for it.  He dodged to the side, the blast striking a training dummy.  He spoke in a seemingly arcane voice.

"...._Ametha_....."

"COME AT ME, MONSTER."

Estark lunged at Universe.  With the earlier arcane chant, even in spite of celestial dragon resistance to compulsions and Estark's attempt at deliberately setting off fight-or-flight, Universe felt a sudden urge to meet Estark's charge.


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> This time, Estark was ready for it.  He dodged to the side, the blast striking a training dummy.  He spoke in a seemingly arcane voice.
> 
> "...._Ametha_....."
> 
> ...


*I chanted In ancient celestial and summoned a huge ball of plasma and threw it at him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I chanted In ancient celestial and summoned a huge ball of plasma and threw it at him*


Estark was sent flying, breaking two training dummies and a suspended sandbag before coming to a stop on the ground.

He got up.  The fact that he charged at Universe again didn't suggest any damage, but the bruising and burns on his body suggested that he _had _actually been injured. It was hard to tell.


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark was sent flying, breaking two training dummies and a suspended sandbag before coming to a stop on the ground.
> 
> He got up.  The fact that he charged at Universe again didn't suggest any damage, but the bruising and burns on his body suggested that he _had _actually been injured. It was hard to tell.


*I was extremely concerned but my body moved on its own*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was extremely concerned but my body moved on its own*


Universe felt something in his mind.  It felt like it was trying to be sinister.

_"Discard any concern you might have for me.  You've suffered for two eons."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe felt something in his mind.  It felt like it was trying to be sinister.
> 
> _"Discard any concern you might have for me.  You've suffered for two eons."_


“Never From now on I fight for those who can’t fight for themselves”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Never”


Estark stopped.  This was... not the reaction he expected.

"Even after all you've suffered, the minute someone looks actually hurt you stop.  Look.... kid, you have a lot more control than you think you do."


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark stopped.  This was... not the reaction he expected.
> 
> "Even after all you've suffered, the minute someone looks actually hurt you stop.  Look.... kid, you have a lot more control than you think you do."


*I panted then fell over I really needed to work on my stamina*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I panted then fell over I really needed to work on my stamina*


Estark sat down... then fell to his side.  Turns out, he _had_ in fact been injured.

"I.... I think that's enough lessons for one day, Universe."

He could recover from this, in time.  His immortality ensured that.  Him actually getting injured from a student was rare as it was, though.


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Estark sat down... then fell to his side.  Turns out, he _had_ in fact been injured.
> 
> "I.... I think that's enough lessons for one day, Universe."
> 
> He could recover from this, in time.  His immortality ensured that.  Him actually getting injured from a student was rare as it was, though.


“How did I do that?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

*I was actually winded I had used up more energy than my stamina could handle*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “How did I do that?”


"You mean the actual injury?  You overcharged that second shot pretty hard.  I'm... I'm more surprised you had _that much energy_ to put into it though."


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You mean the actual injury?  You overcharged that second shot pretty hard.  I'm... I'm more surprised you had _that much energy_ to put into it though."


“I Ow it put a huge amount of strain on my body a lot more than I thought”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I Ow it put a huge amount of strain on my body a lot more than I thought”


"Yeah, we definitely need to call it for today.  Malroth!  MALROTH!"

"Yes?  What is it, Estark?"

"Get the others, help us get into proper beds!  We both kind of overdid it here."


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, we definitely need to call it for today.  Malroth!  MALROTH!"
> 
> "Yes?  What is it, Estark?"
> 
> "Get the others, help us get into proper beds!  We both kind of overdid it here."


*I then passed out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then passed out*


Universe would find himself in a bed, being tended to by Lorik.  He could hear what Lorik was saying, whether he continued to sleep or actually woke up.

"Estark's in the infirmary.  I don't know how you did it, kid, but I've only known Estark to get injured three times in this reality so far.  He's sorry he called you a monster, he says he said it to push the pain out of you."


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe would find himself in a bed, being tended to by Lorik.  He could hear what Lorik was saying, whether he continued to sleep or actually woke up.
> 
> "Estark's in the infirmary.  I don't know how you did it, kid, but I've only known Estark to get injured three times in this reality so far.  He's sorry he called you a monster, he says he said it to push the pain out of you."


“It’s ok ow ow ow Ow ow ow” *My wings were broken from me falling over*


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

“I promised myself I wouldn’t kill unless I had no other choice or it was necessary”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s ok ow ow ow Ow ow ow” *My wings were broken from me falling over*





Universe said:


> “I promised myself I wouldn’t kill unless I had no other choice or it was necessary”


"Even through all the bullying, you swore to that?"

Lorik moved his hand from Universe's arm to his upper back, trying to reach to the wings.

"Most beings would not have stopped as quickly as Estark said you did."


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Even through all the bullying, you swore to that?"
> 
> Lorik moved his hand from Universe's arm to his upper back, trying to reach to the wings.
> 
> "Most beings would not have stopped as quickly as Estark said you did."


“Yes I promised myself”


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

“I swore that I would never become one of those bullies never!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes I promised myself”





Universe said:


> “I swore that I would never become one of those bullies never!”


Lorik stared at Universe for a good ten seconds.

"Kid..... if we'd discovered you earlier in the cycle, you'd have made a really fine Questor with that mentality.  Alas, the Questors have attained near-total control of reality at this point, and we probably still have three or four eons left.  You'd be twiddling your thumbs at this point if we set you up as a Questor."

Lorik hesitated

"So I can offer you a choice.  I try to get in touch with Solaris and send you to him now, since the realm where he resides, Planet Solaris, is one of a few realms intended to be outside our jurisdiction.... or we train you as the first being ready for the next cycle."

Lorik scratched his head.

"I realize that doesn't mean much right now.  If we sent you to Solaris, he would know this one, and if we trained you here, we'd explain the whole thing about cycles."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Lorik stared at Universe for a good ten seconds.
> 
> "Kid..... if we'd discovered you earlier in the cycle, you'd have made a really fine Questor with that mentality.  Alas, the Questors have attained near-total control of reality at this point, and we probably still have three or four eons left.  You'd be twiddling your thumbs at this point if we set you up as a Questor."
> 
> ...


*I didn’t know how to respond to that*


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

“I think I want to train with you guys”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I didn’t know how to respond to that*





Universe said:


> “I think I want to train with you guys”


"Alright.  I'll call the others once Estark's out of the infirmary."

Lorik hesitated.

"I'll start by saying one thing, though... the ground beneath your feet, the way things move when you push against them.... the High Questors designed that, among many other things.  So things are going to feel very weird throughout this training, because we're going to be teaching you how we're considering doing things next time."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright.  I'll call the others once Estark's out of the infirmary."
> 
> Lorik hesitated.
> 
> "I'll start by saying one thing, though... the ground beneath your feet, the way things move when you push against them.... the High Questors designed that, among many other things.  So things are going to feel very weird throughout this training, because we're going to be teaching you how we're considering doing things next time."


“Ok I’ve never done a flip like that before my body just moved on it’s own”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok I’ve never done a flip like that before my body just moved on it’s own”


"That's most likely a concept called 'instinct'.  In an emergency, the body overrides conscious thought.  That is one thing we've made sure to keep throughout the cycles of reality.  We've made realities where that rule isn't in play.... and the results have never been good."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's most likely a concept called 'instinct'.  In an emergency, the body overrides conscious thought.  That is one thing we've made sure to keep throughout the cycles of reality.  We've made realities where that rule isn't in play.... and the results have never been good."


“Huh I’m going to keep that in mind maybe train my instinct I kind of like it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh I’m going to keep that in mind maybe train my instinct I kind of like it”


"Training instinct?  We may actually not be the best teachers for that part of the program.  That kind of thing requires at least a full reality of conscious effort to get any appreciable results, and we're generally only around for half a reality at a time."

Lorik took a deep breath.

"Look... don't get discouraged.  Celestial dragons are one species that can actually train something like instinct, because they can survive what happens at the end of the cycle.  That is probably the thing we should teach you first - how to get by between cycles."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Training instinct?  We may actually not be the best teachers for that part of the program.  That kind of thing requires at least a full reality of conscious effort to get any appreciable results, and we're generally only around for half a reality at a time."
> 
> Lorik took a deep breath.
> 
> "Look... don't get discouraged.  Celestial dragons are one species that can actually train something like instinct, because they can survive what happens at the end of the cycle.  That is probably the thing we should teach you first - how to get by between cycles."


“Ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”


"Alright, so... one thing about going between cycles is that near the end of a cycle, there are certain beings we designate that can survive the transfer and have them gathered at a location that will be solid in the next reality.  If you're not one of those people or in that location, you won't have a physical body when the wave of oblivion that signals the transition between cycles passes through."

Lorik hesitated.

"This is where we differ from most beings, and where celestial dragons also differ.  Most beings do not have strong astral bodies.  You do, because all celestial dragons do.  You'll want to learn how to move that astral body."

Lorik closed his eyes.

"Close your eyes.  Try to imagine yourself in a vast space of nothingness.  No sound... no light... literally nothing around you.  How would you move in such an environment?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, so... one thing about going between cycles is that near the end of a cycle, there are certain beings we designate that can survive the transfer and have them gathered at a location that will be solid in the next reality.  If you're not one of those people or in that location, you won't have a physical body when the wave of oblivion that signals the transition between cycles passes through."
> 
> Lorik hesitated.
> 
> ...


“My thoughts?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My thoughts?”


"Yes.  Because that is all you have left at that point.  With nothing to push against, you basically have to will yourself to travel the nothingness until you find a solid space."

Lorik paused.

"Mercifully, our rebuilds have gotten to the point where that phase isn't long at all.  Now... the fun part.  When you find a solid space.... there comes the task of manifesting a physical body.  Most beings don't have that capability either, but you and I do."

Lorik held up a block of wood.

"I want you to focus on this block.  Imagine its weight in your hands, the feel of its surface, the angles... learning how to manifest small objects by will alone is often the first step to knowing how to manifest a full body, and I want to see where we need to start from."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  Because that is all you have left at that point.  With nothing to push against, you basically have to will yourself to travel the nothingness until you find a solid space."
> 
> Lorik paused.
> 
> ...


*I created an solid mahogany wooden block with small effort*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I created an solid mahogany wooden block with small effort*


"Well.  We can skip a lot of the early lessons on magic and creation, that's for sure.  I think that's the fastest I've seen someone grasp the idea of low-level creation power."

Lorik thought for a second.

"Let's deal with one of the other tricks.  Getting a feel for the astral body.  Any being with a strong astral self can actually make that astral body jump out of their real one.  Let's see if you can do this without an explanation first.  There's a chalice of water behind me.  Try to imagine your body grabbing that chalice and, without me seeing it in front of me here, dumping the chalice's contents down my shirt."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well.  We can skip a lot of the early lessons on magic and creation, that's for sure.  I think that's the fastest I've seen someone grasp the idea of low-level creation power."
> 
> Lorik thought for a second.
> 
> "Let's deal with one of the other tricks.  Getting a feel for the astral body.  Any being with a strong astral self can actually make that astral body jump out of their real one.  Let's see if you can do this without an explanation first.  There's a chalice of water behind me.  Try to imagine your body grabbing that chalice and, without me seeing it in front of me here, dumping the chalice's contents down my shirt."


*I did just that*


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

“Wait a minute are you trying to get me to become a bully?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I did just that*





Universe said:


> “Wait a minute are you trying to get me to become a bully?”


"No.  I know it looks like I asked you to prank me... the five of us are the only ones you do that around.  You'll discover far better uses for these talents, I'm sure."

Lorik shuddered as the cold water ran under his clothes.

"Though we might be skipping right to advanced lessons, I think.  What Baramos and Estark said of your past.... we usually have to teach this stuff, but it's clear these early parts are just innate for someone like you.  We'd need a real field test to see if you're ready.... and I know a few places like that, we'd just need time to prepare safety measures before actually advancing the training."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No.  I know it looks like I asked you to prank me... the five of us are the only ones you do that around.  You'll discover far better uses for these talents, I'm sure."
> 
> Lorik shuddered as the cold water ran under his clothes.
> 
> "Though we might be skipping right to advanced lessons, I think.  What Baramos and Estark said of your past.... we usually have to teach this stuff, but it's clear these early parts are just innate for someone like you.  We'd need a real field test to see if you're ready.... and I know a few places like that, we'd just need time to prepare safety measures before actually advancing the training."


“Ok please don’t ask me to kill anyone.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok please don’t ask me to kill anyone.”


"That got sinister fast."

Lorik sighed.

"Look, what I had in mind was void survival training.  Get to an area with your thoughts alone, learn how to jump astrally from pillar to pillar.... if you can do it without instruction and not stumble when the course is changed, you're ready to survive the space between reality cycles.  But the void is not a safe place - not even the controlled void we have, at the bottom of the Ancients' Well in the Vib Gyor realm.  We usually don't bring someone there without extensive training beforehand in manifestation and astral projection."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That got sinister fast."
> 
> Lorik sighed.
> 
> "Look, what I had in mind was void survival training.  Get to an area with your thoughts alone, learn how to jump astrally from pillar to pillar.... if you can do it without instruction and not stumble when the course is changed, you're ready to survive the space between reality cycles.  But the void is not a safe place - not even the controlled void we have, at the bottom of the Ancients' Well in the Vib Gyor realm.  We usually don't bring someone there without extensive training beforehand in manifestation and astral projection."


“Ok that’s a relief”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok that’s a relief”


"I will say that even someone with your talent is going to want to train their astral body before going into the void survival zone.  I'm admittedly not sure where to start when you're already this far ahead though."


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

*I yawned exhausted*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I yawned exhausted*


"You also need plenty of stamina to get through a void survival session.  And... we do this stuff when you have the luxury of being well-rested."

Lorik glanced over his shoulder.

"Estark still needs a while, anyway."


----------



## Universe (Sep 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You also need plenty of stamina to get through a void survival session.  And... we do this stuff when you have the luxury of being well-rested."
> 
> Lorik glanced over his shoulder.
> 
> "Estark still needs a while, anyway."


“So tired”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “So tired”


"Then sleep a while longer.  I'll see what I can do about your wings."


----------



## Universe (Sep 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then sleep a while longer.  I'll see what I can do about your wings."


*I passed out again*


----------



## Universe (Sep 22, 2022)

“Thank you”


----------



## Universe (Sep 22, 2022)

*I snored loudly*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I passed out again*





Universe said:


> “Thank you”





Universe said:


> *I snored loudly*


Lorik continued to work healing magic on Universe.

--------------------------

_Back in the real world....._

Firuthi mentally addressed Solaris.

_"Well, I did focus on each of the kids.... they're fine right now.  Since I was bored I asked Cooper about the origins of the celestial dragons.  I.... must confess I have to re-ask that question of him when the unbinding is done, because he claims that the celestial dragons were intended to be servitors and that there were multiple attempts at creating the species.  He also claims the reality dragons were the result of an early attempt at celestials."_

Firuthi hesitated.

_"He also claims there used to be a species called the protostar dragons that was the result of an attempt at making the celestials going wrong in every possible way.  The kids have referenced the protostars before, claiming they were extremely nasty beings...."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Lorik continued to work healing magic on Universe.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...


“Ohhhh they were didn’t listen to me whatsoever reality dragons existed long before me”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 23, 2022)

_The Duke laughed to himself._
The greatest enemy the Twelve Divines have conquered is death itself. They rose from beyond once and they WILL rise from it again.


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Duke laughed to himself._
> The greatest enemy the Twelve Divines have conquered is death itself. They rose from beyond once and they WILL rise from it again.


*Cosmos stares at him with a look that says what an idiot*


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Cosmos:”What is death to an immortal?” *He was actually asking a rhetorical question*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What was the most difficult entity or entities they have ever had to fight?  I get the impression they are like gods to you, I think we can all afford to know one really good tale to inspire everyone who's about to take the field.  This is the final question I have."





Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Duke laughed to himself._
> The greatest enemy the Twelve Divines have conquered is death itself. They rose from beyond once and they WILL rise from it again.


"I had imagined the Twelve Divines to have done deeds in much stranger aeons than simply overcoming death.  Perhaps we can discuss this more after the Shogun Empire is annihilated, but for now, I have exhausted all my questions.  We will prepare to strike the Shogun Empire, and we intend to begin our assault in less than three days - as three days is what they gave us to prepare."

Kurt focused telepathy on Ahrakas.

_"Well, this guy has no real flair for worship of his gods.  If it seems like I gave these guys a lot, that's because I think these 12 Divines are chumps that will crumple as soon as we are unbound."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I had imagined the Twelve Divines to have done deeds in much stranger aeons than simply overcoming death.  Perhaps we can discuss this more after the Shogun Empire is annihilated, but for now, I have exhausted all my questions.  We will prepare to strike the Shogun Empire, and we intend to begin our assault in less than three days - as three days is what they gave us to prepare."
> 
> Kurt focused telepathy on Ahrakas.
> 
> _"Well, this guy has no real flair for worship of his gods.  If it seems like I gave these guys a lot, that's because I think these 12 Divines are chumps that will crumple as soon as we are unbound."_


Cosmos:_”I agree they’ll be even weaker then me”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

*Alpha in the Universe 7 was watching my sleeping body with concern*


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

*Back In the dream I awoke screaming and stiff* “THE YELLOW DRAGON”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Back In the dream I awoke screaming and stiff* “THE YELLOW DRAGON”


This time, it was Malroth tending to Universe.  He looked shocked.

"Yellow dragon?  We only know one such dragon, and we refer to him as The Feaster from Afar.  He is an abomination.  How.... how exactly do you know him?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> This time, it was Malroth tending to Universe.  He looked shocked.
> 
> "Yellow dragon?  We only know one such dragon, and we refer to him as The Feaster from Afar.  He is an abomination.  How.... how exactly do you know him?"


“He was who I was running from and I was tied up by him but I managed to escape”


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

*I was still stiff*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He was who I was running from and I was tied up by him but I managed to escape*


"I do not expect you to know this... but he is supposed to be bound in a ritual disguised as a theater performance.  None of us felt him being unbound... I am wondering who let him loose."

Malroth stared into Universe's eyes.

"You look like you're starting to calcify.  I need to have a look at you, see if he left any nasty surprises."


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I do not expect you to know this... but he is supposed to be bound in a ritual disguised as a theater performance.  None of us felt him being unbound... I am wondering who let him loose."
> 
> Malroth stared into Universe's eyes.
> 
> "You look like you're starting to calcify.  I need to have a look at you, see if he left any nasty surprises."


“Ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”


Malroth looked over Universe's body.  Were there any new markings since the dragon had arrived?


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Malroth looked over Universe's body.  Were there any new markings since the dragon had arrived?


*There were a few deep scratches on my back*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *There were a few deep scratches on my back*


"Strange.... weren't you sleeping on your back?  Then how...."

Malroth hesitated as he examined the scratches.

"......wait.  Baramos!  BARAMOS!"

"Yes?"

"Can celestial dragons get random claw marks?"

"Random?"

"Yeah, he was sleeping on his back and somehow his back is scratched-"

".....time out.  LORIK!  KAROL! ESTARK!  Come here, Universe got attacked astrally!"

"Universe, this is very important, so answer me truthfully.  Were you clawed at, at any point in your last few dreams?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Strange.... weren't you sleeping on your back?  Then how...."
> 
> Malroth hesitated as he examined the scratches.
> 
> ...


“Yes ahhh that really hurts”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes ahhh that really hurts”


The other High Questors rushed into the room.  Malroth pointed out the scratch marks, which sent the High Questors immediately looking for remedies and potions in a panic.

"Listen.  The Feaster from Afar is known to send avatars to do his bidding.  The first goal of an avatar is to kill and replace someone, and to that end the avatars look a lot like their victims.  Tell me... was it the yellow dragon's face...... or did your attacker bear your face?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The other High Questors rushed into the room.  Malroth pointed out the scratch marks, which sent the High Questors immediately looking for remedies and potions in a panic.
> 
> "Listen.  The Feaster from Afar is known to send avatars to do his bidding.  The first goal of an avatar is to kill and replace someone, and to that end the avatars look a lot like their victims.  Tell me... was it the yellow dragon's face...... or did your attacker bear your face?"


“It was his face owwwwww!”


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

“He said to me your powers will be bound until the end of the cycle for your body will be mine”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It was his face owwwwww!”


"......this is very uncharacteristic of his modus operandi, coming after someone directly."

Estark handed a vial to Malroth, but he rejected it.

"Not that one."

Karol presented another vial.  Malroth dumped its contents on Universe's back without hesitation.  It stung a little.

"Karol started with an astral antiseptic.  Astral claws tend to do nasty things to the soul long after their initial damage, this medicine should prevent any corruptions from taking hold.  Baramos, put a mind calmer on him."


Universe said:


> “He said to me your powers will be bound until the end of the cycle for your body will be mine”


"....Estark, changed my mind, give me that medicine you were holding.  This got way worse, very fast."


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "......this is very uncharacteristic of his modus operandi, coming after someone directly."
> 
> Estark handed a vial to Malroth, but he rejected it.
> 
> ...


“OWWWW!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “OWWWW!”


"Baramos..."

Malroth looked right at Universe.

"Listen, Universe, the medicine Estark's going to give you - it will instantly purge any bindings or curses, but it's going to have extremely nasty side effects.  We're taking you to the bathroom, safest place to administer it."


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Baramos..."
> 
> Malroth looked right at Universe.
> 
> "Listen, Universe, the medicine Estark's going to give you - it will instantly purge any bindings or curses, but it's going to have extremely nasty side effects.  We're taking you to the bathroom, safest place to administer it."


“Ok”


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

*I was trying not to freak out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”


Malroth and the other High Questors rushed Universe to the bathroom.

"Into the washtub."

Once that was done, Estark readied the medicine.

"Alright, once Estark administers the medicine, I'll be the only one staying around.  Someone needs to watch to make sure this doesn't go disastrously."

Estark administered the medicine.  Every High Questor except Malroth left the room.

Whatever the yellow dragon was doing to bind Universe was going to be purged in this process... but it was as nasty as Malroth warned.


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Malroth and the other High Questors rushed Universe to the bathroom.
> 
> "Into the washtub."
> 
> ...


*I screamed in pain as black ropes were expelled from the scratches painfully*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I screamed in pain as black ropes were expelled from the scratches painfully*


".....I.... I recognize that kind of binding!  Empyrean Cords!  It's like an internal straitjacket that binds the astral form inside body organs!  This is not his type of binding!  What is he doing with this?!?"

Universe would have heaved at least once during the expulsion process.

"And that's why I had you in the washtub."


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....I.... I recognize that kind of binding!  Empyrean Cords!  It's like an internal straitjacket that binds the astral form inside body organs!  This is not his type of binding!  What is he doing with this?!?"
> 
> Universe would have heaved at least once during the expulsion process.
> 
> "And that's why I had you in the washtub."


“Oh gross so embarrassing”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh gross so embarrassing”


"There are plenty of possible gross side effects with this medicine, believe me.  A bath is pretty much a necessity after administering this medicine."

Malroth hesitated.

"As for the embarrassment, that is also why I'm the only High Questor in the room right now.  The rest left out of respect, but someone needed to stay to make sure nothing went catastrophic.  When you're fully done, we'll clean this out and I'll let you bathe in peace."


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There are plenty of possible gross side effects with this medicine, believe me.  A bath is pretty much a necessity after administering this medicine."
> 
> Malroth hesitated.
> 
> "As for the embarrassment, that is also why I'm the only High Questor in the room right now.  The rest left out of respect, but someone needed to stay to make sure nothing went catastrophic.  When you're fully done, we'll clean this out and I'll let you bathe in peace."


*I puked again and then it was over*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I puked again and then it was over*


"....is it over?"

Malroth hesitated.  Finally, he looked outside the room.

"Hey, uh, looks like the Fenwater Bile worked.  Someone put Empyrean Cords on Universe, those came out of the scratches!"

"Empyrean Cords?  But...."

"....the Sisters!  We have a duty to fulfill, High Questors, it seems the Feaster from Afar has been in contact with the Sisters of the Thread!  The nastiest binding mages in this reality!"

"We should plot that _AFTER_ making sure Universe is okay... and making sure he has a sitter...."

"Yes.  Universe needs someone watching him."

Malroth used magic to eliminate the vomit and its stench from the washtub.

"Okay, you should be good to take a bath.  You remember how to turn the water on, right?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....is it over?"
> 
> Malroth hesitated.  Finally, he looked outside the room.
> 
> ...


“Ughhh” *I weakly turned on the water*


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

“That hurt”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ughhh” *I weakly turned on the water*


Malroth stepped out of the room, making sure the Empyrean Cords were moved outside of the room as well.  He knew Universe was at no risk of choking from the water, being a celestial dragon and all, and wanted to give him some privacy.

He'd be right outside in case Universe needed anything else.


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Malroth stepped out of the room, making sure the Empyrean Cords were moved outside of the room as well.  He knew Universe was at no risk of choking from the water, being a celestial dragon and all, and wanted to give him some privacy.
> 
> He'd be right outside in case Universe needed anything else.


*I was now nice and clean*


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

*I drained the water from the washtub and made the mistake of trying to stand up* “oh dear Poseidon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was now nice and clean*





Universe said:


> *I drained the water from the washtub and made the mistake of trying to stand up* “oh dear Poseidon”


From outside the room, Universe could hear a voice.

"You okay in there?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> From outside the room, Universe could hear a voice.
> 
> "You okay in there?"


“Still weak”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Still weak”


Malroth opened the door.

"Alright, we'll get you back to bed.  Easy now...."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”I agree they’ll be even weaker then me”_


_"Alright, I've wrapped up the meeting.  I have.... quite a few things to say, to the others.... Ahrakas, I've given the Duke a sign the meeting's over, it's time to plan our strategy.  We're using the Duchy's space as a corridor, of course, but which galaxy will we be hitting first?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Malroth opened the door.
> 
> "Alright, we'll get you back to bed.  Easy now...."


*I then woke up in the real world* “what happened?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then woke up in the real world* “what happened?”


_"You were dreaming again.  You'd had a lot happen to you..."_

Pavlin projected his form onto the Universe-7.

"Lull in the party, so I'll do this to make it easier.  Two realities ago, in your youth, you were hunted pretty persistently by that yellow dragon, which I'm absolutely certain now is Hastur.  That he would take a cue from the Sisters of the Thread...."

"Sisters of the Thread?"

"Yeah, there were four of them.  Ariadne was one of them, she was actually a Convergence leader so I can safely say she's gone.  Shelob is one of the two we directly killed two realities ago, as was Kumonga.  We cannot confirm what happened to the fourth sister, Izrador-"

"......did you just say Izrador?  That was the person Kukulkan was reporting to!"

"So there's a chance Izrador is alive and well.  She's probably at the power level of a reality dragon, so you need to be cautious if we ever meet her.  Between that and the last dream, we have a lot to report to the High Imperator."


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You were dreaming again.  You'd had a lot happen to you..."_
> 
> Pavlin projected his form onto the Universe-7.
> 
> ...


*I was really weak and needed a potion that would restore my strength and stamina*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

“Why did he want my body so bad?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was really weak and needed a potion that would restore my strength and stamina*


"He's looking like he's had a lot taken out of him.  Solaris, do you remember that neverending medicine chest we helped create, back when I was still Solstice?  One of the medicines was a blue potion that might help out your boy here.  And maybe some for Firuthi as it looks like he's still recovering from the chrysalis."


Universe said:


> “Why did he want my body so bad?”


"He must have sensed your potential as a hybrid way before you were informed of it.  That's my guess."

Firuthi clutched his head.

"Also, why do I have a memory of being thrown headfirst into a crystal... in a chamber I've never actually seen in my life....?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He's looking like he's had a lot taken out of him.  Solaris, do you remember that neverending medicine chest we helped create, back when I was still Solstice?  One of the medicines was a blue potion that might help out your boy here.  And maybe some for Firuthi as it looks like he's still recovering from the chrysalis."
> 
> "He must have sensed your potential as a hybrid way before you were informed of it.  That's my guess."
> 
> ...


*Solaris gave some of it to me and some to Firuthi*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris gave some of it to me and some to Firuthi*


"Alright, that's a lot better."

Firuthi stretched and seemed to throw a few mock punches, making sure he wasn't near anyone or any of the systems when doing so.

"Still going to have to be careful with this improved body, but I should be ready once the High Imperator gives the go-ahead."


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

*I got up and Alpha scans me and confirmed I was okay or at least a lot better*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I got up and Alpha scans me and confirmed I was okay or at least a lot better*


_"High Imperator, I hope you and Kurt are done negotiating with the Duchy or will be done soon.... we have a LOT of bombshells we learned from Universe's dreams that may actually play into this conflict...."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I had imagined the Twelve Divines to have done deeds in much stranger aeons than simply overcoming death.  Perhaps we can discuss this more after the Shogun Empire is annihilated, but for now, I have exhausted all my questions.  We will prepare to strike the Shogun Empire, and we intend to begin our assault in less than three days - as three days is what they gave us to prepare."
> 
> Kurt focused telepathy on Ahrakas.
> 
> _"Well, this guy has no real flair for worship of his gods.  If it seems like I gave these guys a lot, that's because I think these 12 Divines are chumps that will crumple as soon as we are unbound."_


Unfortunately many of our texts were destroyed or hoarded by the Shogun. There is much knowledge we have lost.
Our fleets will aid your endeavors.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Unfortunately many of our texts were destroyed or hoarded by the Shogun. There is much knowledge we have lost.
> Our fleets will aid your endeavors.


_"Objective number 3, Ahrakas - if we find Twelve Divines texts, we retrieve them."_

Kurt took a deep breath.

"Thank you.  This leaves a new line of inquiry - the first galaxy of theirs to confront.  I'm hoping for something where we can cut off supply lines or possibly cripple significant portions of their fleet in one shot... but for all I know, those may be things the Duchy tried."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Objective number 3, Ahrakas - if we find Twelve Divines texts, we retrieve them."_
> 
> Kurt took a deep breath.
> 
> "Thank you.  This leaves a new line of inquiry - the first galaxy of theirs to confront.  I'm hoping for something where we can cut off supply lines or possibly cripple significant portions of their fleet in one shot... but for all I know, those may be things the Duchy tried."


Mandalore would be a good place to hit first. They have a significantly large fleet and a decent industrial base. If we took that world and its galaxy we would hurt the Shogun by a good deal. Also the some of the Mandalorians have chafed under Shogun leadership so setting up a collaborationist government shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Mandalore would be a good place to hit first. They have a significantly large fleet and a decent industrial base. If we took that world and its galaxy we would hurt the Shogun by a good deal. Also the some of the Mandalorians have chafed under Shogun leadership so setting up a collaborationist government shouldnt be too hard.


"Mandalore it is.  We can discuss further battle plans once Mandalore has been taken."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Mandalore it is.  We can discuss further battle plans once Mandalore has been taken."


You should return to your people and begin preparing your forces.
I shall prepare my fleets and recall the deep space voyages.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You should return to your people and begin preparing your forces.
> I shall prepare my fleets and recall the deep space voyages.


Kurt nods.

"Let us make our way back, Ahrakas."


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

*Cosmos teleports back to the Universe 7*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt nods.
> 
> "Let us make our way back, Ahrakas."


Yes, we have much to prepare.
_Do you think we can trust him?_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:_”I don’t but I don’t really have a choice”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, we have much to prepare.
> _Do you think we can trust him?_


_"You forget that I have Tzeentch as one of my subordinates.  His obsession with change makes him both the most and least trustworthy person at the same time.  I view the Duchy's attitude in a similar light - we can trust the Duchy to be greedy and entitled, and right now that works in our favor.  Besides, this is mainly divide-and conquer.  We eliminate the Shogun Empire, we unbind, and then we can sweep up these guys and get those 36 galaxies back."_



Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleports back to the Universe 7*


"So.... how did it go?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You forget that I have Tzeentch as one of my subordinates.  His obsession with change makes him both the most and least trustworthy person at the same time.  I view the Duchy's attitude in a similar light - we can trust the Duchy to be greedy and entitled, and right now that works in our favor.  Besides, this is mainly divide-and conquer.  We eliminate the Shogun Empire, we unbind, and then we can sweep up these guys and get those 36 galaxies back."_
> 
> 
> "So.... how did it go?"


Cosmos:”I got insulted he called me weak you have no idea how powerful I am”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You forget that I have Tzeentch as one of my subordinates.  His obsession with change makes him both the most and least trustworthy person at the same time.  I view the Duchy's attitude in a similar light - we can trust the Duchy to be greedy and entitled, and right now that works in our favor.  Besides, this is mainly divide-and conquer.  We eliminate the Shogun Empire, we unbind, and then we can sweep up these guys and get those 36 galaxies back."_
> 
> 
> "So.... how did it go?"


_Sounds like a plan._
_Soon we are escorted back to the ship._


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

*I was really confused*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

“What did I miss?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sounds like a plan._
> _Soon we are escorted back to the ship._


Kurt reached out to the dragons.

_"We're back."_

_"Okay, so Ahrakas, several things have come up in Universe's dreams.  Pavlin?"_

_"Universe was dreaming about two realities ago, when we were called the High Questors.  We've learned several things from this."_

_"When Universe came to us, he was being chased by a yellow dragon that turns out to be none other than Hastur.  Hastur has attempted to remote-bind Universe several times now."_
_"Hastur learned a couple of binding techniques from beings called the Sisters of the Thread.  One was a Convergence leader confirmed dead, two we killed in that reality... but the fourth, Izrador, is still at large.  She has a dangerous level of access to binding magic."_
_"There is a being that has screwed with our end-reality rituals multiple times.  His name is Morgoth - yes, THAT Morgoth.  I won't go over all of his interruptions, but he screwed up the one from two realities ago by throwing Marendar - yes, THAT Marendar - headfirst into the world crystal in the final seconds of the ritual."_
_"We already presume Hastur is involved in this war, but if Izrador and Morgoth are... which seems likely.... we are in for a very difficult yet cathartic war."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

_“No not again”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“No not again”_


_"I think it's fair to say at this point that Morgoth is going to have to die.  Izrador... is likely going to have to bite it, but we don't know 100% sure.  As for Hastur.... let's see just how far gone he is."_

_"Hastur seems to not understand that we Architects are capable of change.  If he insists on returning us back to our previous Old One behavior... then we may have to destroy him."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I think it's fair to say at this point that Morgoth is going to have to die.  Izrador... is likely going to have to bite it, but we don't know 100% sure.  As for Hastur.... let's see just how far gone he is."_
> 
> _"Hastur seems to not understand that we Architects are capable of change.  If he insists on returning us back to our previous Old One behavior... then we may have to destroy him."_


*I took a few breaths*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”I don’t think he personally knew me but he was scared of my father”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I took a few breaths*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t think he personally knew me but he was scared of my father”


_"About that, Cosmos.... when we're unbound, there's memories we have of you and of your father that I need to share with you.  Waiting until we're unbound so I can make sure I remember them clearly and fully."_

_"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, one other thing happened.  I attempted to practice shapeshifting and keep up with Universe.... large version of me was easy.  Dune sandworm was simple but unsettling.  Trying to turn into a summa-verminoth was interesting, but kind of redundant.  I then followed up by trying to take the shape of Super Shenron..... in attempting that one at his full size, I accidentally triggered metamorphosis and wound up pupating the same way Universe did.  It hurt, but I'm taking it in stride because I have kids to keep up with."_

_"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, I was able to get the Shantaks to leave the Spondylus dinos alone.  In fact we might even get backup from the Shantaks."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"About that, Cosmos.... when we're unbound, there's memories we have of you and of your father that I need to share with you.  Waiting until we're unbound so I can make sure I remember them clearly and fully."_
> 
> _"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, one other thing happened.  I attempted to practice shapeshifting and keep up with Universe.... large version of me was easy.  Dune sandworm was simple but unsettling.  Trying to turn into a summa-verminoth was interesting, but kind of redundant.  I then followed up by trying to take the shape of Super Shenron..... in attempting that one at his full size, I accidentally triggered metamorphosis and wound up pupating the same way Universe did.  It hurt, but I'm taking it in stride because I have kids to keep up with."_
> 
> _"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, I was able to get the Shantaks to leave the Spondylus dinos alone.  In fact we might even get backup from the Shantaks."_


*I started laughing*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"About that, Cosmos.... when we're unbound, there's memories we have of you and of your father that I need to share with you.  Waiting until we're unbound so I can make sure I remember them clearly and fully."_
> 
> _"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, one other thing happened.  I attempted to practice shapeshifting and keep up with Universe.... large version of me was easy.  Dune sandworm was simple but unsettling.  Trying to turn into a summa-verminoth was interesting, but kind of redundant.  I then followed up by trying to take the shape of Super Shenron..... in attempting that one at his full size, I accidentally triggered metamorphosis and wound up pupating the same way Universe did.  It hurt, but I'm taking it in stride because I have kids to keep up with."_
> 
> _"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, I was able to get the Shantaks to leave the Spondylus dinos alone.  In fact we might even get backup from the Shantaks."_


Cosmos:”Ok”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt reached out to the dragons.
> 
> _"We're back."_
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I think it's fair to say at this point that Morgoth is going to have to die.  Izrador... is likely going to have to bite it, but we don't know 100% sure.  As for Hastur.... let's see just how far gone he is."_
> 
> _"Hastur seems to not understand that we Architects are capable of change.  If he insists on returning us back to our previous Old One behavior... then we may have to destroy him."_





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"About that, Cosmos.... when we're unbound, there's memories we have of you and of your father that I need to share with you.  Waiting until we're unbound so I can make sure I remember them clearly and fully."_
> 
> _"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, one other thing happened.  I attempted to practice shapeshifting and keep up with Universe.... large version of me was easy.  Dune sandworm was simple but unsettling.  Trying to turn into a summa-verminoth was interesting, but kind of redundant.  I then followed up by trying to take the shape of Super Shenron..... in attempting that one at his full size, I accidentally triggered metamorphosis and wound up pupating the same way Universe did.  It hurt, but I'm taking it in stride because I have kids to keep up with."_
> 
> _"Oh yeah, Ahrakas, I was able to get the Shantaks to leave the Spondylus dinos alone.  In fact we might even get backup from the Shantaks."_


_Some of this news is good, others are concerning.
I wonder what Hasturs game is?_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

“He wants my body for some reason”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He wants my body for some reason”


 Which is VERY concerning.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Which is VERY concerning.


“I know but I like my body but what he doesn’t know is that my body is immune to binding”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Some of this news is good, others are concerning.
> I wonder what Hasturs game is?_





Universe said:


> “He wants my body for some reason”





Baron Tredegar said:


> Which is VERY concerning.





Universe said:


> “I know but I like my body but what he doesn’t know is that my body is immune to binding”


_"He called Cooper a brother.  Something about this tells me that Hastur intentionally wants us corrupted.  Given what I was nearly coerced into doing.... and Universe's adventure thanks to Zadkiel.... I have no doubt, whatsoever, that Hastur wants Azathoth usurped."_

Ahrakas would get a telepathic message at this point from a foreign source.

???????? ?????: _"Your energy is... strange in this dimension.  And you bring one of the Old Ones.  Who are you?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He called Cooper a brother.  Something about this tells me that Hastur intentionally wants us corrupted.  Given what I was nearly coerced into doing.... and Universe's adventure thanks to Zadkiel.... I have no doubt, whatsoever, that Hastur wants Azathoth usurped."_
> 
> Ahrakas would get a telepathic message at this point from a foreign source.
> 
> ???????? ?????: _"Your energy is... strange in this dimension.  And you bring one of the Old Ones.  Who are you?"_


_I am Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. Who might this be?_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He called Cooper a brother.  Something about this tells me that Hastur intentionally wants us corrupted.  Given what I was nearly coerced into doing.... and Universe's adventure thanks to Zadkiel.... I have no doubt, whatsoever, that Hastur wants Azathoth usurped."_
> 
> Ahrakas would get a telepathic message at this point from a foreign source.
> 
> ???????? ?????: _"Your energy is... strange in this dimension.  And you bring one of the Old Ones.  Who are you?"_


Cosmos:_”I hear you whoever you are I am Cosmos Reality dragon god of all dragons identify yourself!”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I am Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. Who might this be?_


???????? ?????: _"Temporal Imperium?  Look, you need to get me caught up to speed, in the last reality and a half I've been awake five times for a grand total maybe a total of ten minutes.  Where's Azrael and Khamael?  Where's Grand Vigilant Horus?  Heck, I heard about a guy named Mercurius that's supposed to be running this planet I'm trapped on, but the people here are psycho!  Fill me in on that, I tell you who I am."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”I know that voice but I can’t be certain”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ???????? ?????: _"Temporal Imperium?  Look, you need to get me caught up to speed, in the last reality and a half I've been awake five times for a grand total maybe a total of ten minutes.  Where's Azrael and Khamael?  Where's Grand Vigilant Horus?  Heck, I heard about a guy named Mercurius that's supposed to be running this planet I'm trapped on, but the people here are psycho!  Fill me in on that, I tell you who I am."_


Grand Vigilant Horus is in retirement. My father Mercurius was killed fighting the Celestial Dragons. I assume you are on this dimensions equivalent to Earth?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Grand Vigilant Horus is in retirement. My father Mercurius was killed fighting the Celestial Dragons. I assume you are on this dimensions equivalent to Earth?


???????? ?????: _"I am sorry to hear about Mercurius.  But yes, I'm trapped on Earth... the people painted me up with gang graffiti while I was asleep... and they just took someone they called an 'Aten sympathizer' and disemboweled him on my tusks.  But I can't move or I'll likely be captured."_


Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”I hear you whoever you are I am Cosmos Reality dragon god of all dragons identify yourself!”_


The presence paused.  The next comment was to both Cosmos and Ahrakas.

???????? ?????: _"The name is Chaugnar Faugn.  Cosmos, you may be familiar with the Dracophants... I am their leader.  Our kind is a prototype of yours... stronger and can blend in as statues, but lacks the intellect, the senses, and the hive mind.  Or the adaptability, for that matter."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ???????? ?????: _"I am sorry to hear about Mercurius.  But yes, I'm trapped on Earth... the people painted me up with gang graffiti while I was asleep... and they just took someone they called an 'Aten sympathizer' and disemboweled him on my tusks.  But I can't move or I'll likely be captured."_
> 
> The presence paused.  The next comment was to both Cosmos and Ahrakas.
> 
> ???????? ?????: _"The name is Chaugnar Faugn.  Cosmos, you may be familiar with the Dracophants... I am their leader.  Our kind is a prototype of yours... stronger and can blend in as statues, but lacks the intellect, the senses, and the hive mind.  Or the adaptability, for that matter."_


Well the disembowelment sounds unpleasant. If I revealed my location do you think you would be able to teleport to my location?


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ???????? ?????: _"I am sorry to hear about Mercurius.  But yes, I'm trapped on Earth... the people painted me up with gang graffiti while I was asleep... and they just took someone they called an 'Aten sympathizer' and disemboweled him on my tusks.  But I can't move or I'll likely be captured."_
> 
> The presence paused.  The next comment was to both Cosmos and Ahrakas.
> 
> ???????? ?????: _"The name is Chaugnar Faugn.  Cosmos, you may be familiar with the Dracophants... I am their leader.  Our kind is a prototype of yours... stronger and can blend in as statues, but lacks the intellect, the senses, and the hive mind.  Or the adaptability, for that matter."_


Cosmos:_”I’m sorry I yelled at you”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”I’m sorry I yelled at you”_


Chaugnar Faugn: _"Look, it's not a big deal, I've had far worse yelled at me."_


Baron Tredegar said:


> Well the disembowelment sounds unpleasant. If I revealed my location do you think you would be able to teleport to my location?


Chaugnar Faugn: _"Not at present.  Unfortunately, the humans have me surrounded and are hollering, spewing hate speech against the Architects... they don't recognize me as sentient yet, but if I portal now there's a chance I bring whatever eldritch asshole got them in a frenzy right on your door.  I need a distraction."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: _"Look, it's not a big deal, I've had far worse yelled at me."_
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: _"Not at present.  Unfortunately, the humans have me surrounded and are hollering, spewing hate speech against the Architects... they don't recognize me as sentient yet, but if I portal now there's a chance I bring whatever eldritch asshole got them in a frenzy right on your door.  I need a distraction."_


_Can you try to give me a visual image of your surroundings? Perhaps I can teleport there and cause a distraction._


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: _"Look, it's not a big deal, I've had far worse yelled at me."_
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: _"Not at present.  Unfortunately, the humans have me surrounded and are hollering, spewing hate speech against the Architects... they don't recognize me as sentient yet, but if I portal now there's a chance I bring whatever eldritch asshole got them in a frenzy right on your door.  I need a distraction."_


Cosmos:_”if I teleported to you would that help?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Can you try to give me a visual image of your surroundings? Perhaps I can teleport there and cause a distraction._





Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”if I teleported to you would that help?”_


Chaugnar Faugn projected an image of his surroundings.

There was a rich manor house.  Outside that house was a fancy wall with a gate, with several stone elephant statues with crystalline tusks seated in lotus positions.  All of the statues had six eyes.... but the ears of one of the statues looked more like dragon wings.  There was a disemboweled human at the base of that one, part of his guts strewn on the tusks.

All of the statues had been vandalized with.... okay, let's just call it 'gang graffiti' and be done with it.

There was a group of humans with signs outside the manor.  Ahrakas knew the words on the signs were not well-received slogans.  And as Chaugnar Faugn had claimed, the people were spewing hate against the Architects.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn projected an image of his surroundings.
> 
> There was a rich manor house.  Outside that house was a fancy wall with a gate, with several stone elephant statues with crystalline tusks seated in lotus positions.  All of the statues had six eyes.... but the ears of one of the statues looked more like dragon wings.  There was a disemboweled human at the base of that one, part of his guts strewn on the tusks.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos teleported there*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”Hello!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleported there*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hello!”


The people stared at Cosmos.

Human #1: "I knew this mansion owner was dabbling in evil forces!"

Human #2: "He summoned a monster right before our eyes!"

Human #3: "Get him!"

Just then, Chaugnar Faugn relayed a brief message to Cosmos.

Chaugnar Faugn: _"Don't kill them!  Just lead them off.  Your appearance may have doomed this mansion owner, but it's the price we pay for us immortals to stay safe."_

The next message was aimed at Ahrakas.

Chaugnar Faugn: _"Ahrakas, was the mansion owner anyone of importance or just another rich idiot?  He may get killed in the process of my escape because they're associating him with demon summoning thanks to Cosmos' arrival."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The people stared at Cosmos.
> 
> Human #1: "I knew this mansion owner was dabbling in evil forces!"
> 
> ...


*Cosmos wasn’t scared of them at all and started laughing at them*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”Monster hahaha how am I a monster?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:_”how primitive how are they planning on hurting me?”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

*Cosmos didn’t actually have a plan of getting away but he was pretty good at coming up with plans on the fly*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m really trying to be nice here”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The people stared at Cosmos.
> 
> Human #1: "I knew this mansion owner was dabbling in evil forces!"
> 
> ...


_Probably a rich idiot or nobleman. Rather than teleporting in I am just going to observe. Im also sending you an image of my location for you to teleport to me._
_I began sending you images of the interior of my ship and Kurt with me._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos wasn’t scared of them at all and started laughing at them*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Monster hahaha how am I a monster?”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”how primitive how are they planning on hurting me?”_





Universe said:


> *Cosmos didn’t actually have a plan of getting away but he was pretty good at coming up with plans on the fly*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m really trying to be nice here”


Human #4: "Your form is one of the ones that the Architects have taken!  That's how we know!"

Human #3: "They have never taken a human form, not once!"

Human #1: "What are you all waiting for?  Get him!"

The humans rushed at Cosmos wielding their signs as if they were swords.

Chaugnar Faugn: _"I just need their attention off me for a couple of seconds, Cosmos.  Arguing with them isn't going to draw enough away."_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Probably a rich idiot or nobleman. Rather than teleporting in I am just going to observe. Im also sending you an image of my location for you to teleport to me._
> _I began sending you images of the interior of my ship and Kurt with me._


Chaugnar Faugn: _"Ahrakas, you can fill me in once I can get out."_

Kurt had gone to the pet carrier and was jingling some kind of toy in front of it, which the hound was trying to grab at.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Human #4: "Your form is one of the ones that the Architects have taken!  That's how we know!"
> 
> Human #3: "They have never taken a human form, not once!"
> 
> ...


*Cosmos punches the sign to pieces to show his power also to show he wasn’t scared* Cosmos:”Primitives you are no match for me” *He wasn’t very impressed*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”IS THAT ALL YOU’VE GOT”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos punches the sign to pieces to show his power also to show he wasn’t scared* Cosmos:”Primitives you are no match for me” *He wasn’t very impressed*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”IS THAT ALL YOU’VE GOT”


The protesters with the signs fell back.

Several humans emerged from the crowd carrying firearms.  Mostly revolvers, but a couple of shotguns.

Everyone aimed at Cosmos.  Several fired at the dragon.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protesters with the signs fell back.
> 
> Several humans emerged from the crowd carrying firearms.  Mostly revolvers, but a couple of shotguns.
> 
> Everyone aimed at Cosmos.  Several fired at the dragon.


*They had absolutely no effect*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *They had absolutely no effect*


Human #2: "What is WITH this guy?"

Human #5: "Stand back, I've got this."

The crowd stopped firing.  A scrawnier human approached, carrying a cross, a holy book, and some kind of spray bottle.  All eyes were fixed on him.  He sprayed the contents of the bottle in Cosmos' direction - Cosmos noting this was meant to be holy water - and opened his book.  Book in one hand and cross in the other, he started uttering prayers towards Cosmos.

Human #5: "Most glorious Prince of the Heavenly Armies, Saint Michael the Archangel, defend us in our battle against principalities and powers, against the rulers of this world of darkness, against the spirits of wickedness in the high places..."

Ahrakas would suddenly be aware of the presence of a heavy stone elephant man with crystalline tusks on his ship.  The elephant's body was covered in graffiti of a nature I dare not speak, and it turns out the end of his trunk ended in a lamprey's mouth rather than the typical nose.

Cosmos, for his part, noted that the statue with the dragon-wing ears was now missing.

Human #5: "...We drive you from us, whoever you may be, unclean spirits, all satanic powers, all infernal invaders, all wicked legions, assemblies and sects."


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”Are have you not figured it out yet your guns are useless against me”


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Human #2: "What is WITH this guy?"
> 
> Human #5: "Stand back, I've got this."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looks at him weirdly* Cosmos:”What are you babbling about?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:_”now what am I supposed to do?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Are have you not figured it out yet your guns are useless against me”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks at him weirdly* Cosmos:”What are you babbling about?”


Human #6: "Look buddy, I told you exorcisms don't work."

Human #5: "Shut up."

Suddenly, Cosmos got a telepathic message.

Chaugnar Faugn: _"I made it out.  You just need to get out of there.  One of the memories I had before I took my long slumber was of a witch who is capable of arresting the power of literally any being.  If you tarry, she will show up and then you're completely screwed."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Human #6: "Look buddy, I told you exorcisms don't work."
> 
> Human #5: "Shut up."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos teleports away through a large explosion*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleports away through a large explosion*


Chaugnar Faugn: _"Okay, we're both safe."_

The elephant-like statue being now addressed Ahrakas.

Chaugnar Faugn: "What I could really use at this point is a bath. I've had some degrading things done to me in statue form, but having fascist propaganda written on me is the one that's always angered me the most."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: _"Okay, we're both safe."_
> 
> The elephant-like statue being now addressed Ahrakas.
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "What I could really use at this point is a bath. I've had some degrading things done to me in statue form, but having fascist propaganda written on me is the one that's always angered me the most."


There is a shower down that corridor over there.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

*Cosmos appears in the ship*


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”Why must they try shooting me it’s ludicrous?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> There is a shower down that corridor over there.


Chaugnar Faugn made his way to the shower.

Kurt looked up.

"Wow... ALL of our old contacts are coming out of the woodwork, aren't they?"



Universe said:


> *Cosmos appears in the ship*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Why must they try shooting me it’s ludicrous?!”


"That group was just casually packing ballistic weaponry?  Wow, they ARE a crazier bunch."


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn made his way to the shower.
> 
> Kurt looked up.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”No it was shoutguns and revolvers quite primitive”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn made his way to the shower.
> 
> Kurt looked up.
> 
> ...


Yep its that way in most Earths, especially in the American South.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”No it was shoutguns and revolvers quite primitive”


"Yeah, that's still a category of ballistic weapons, Cosmos.  Early ballistic weapons would be like thrown rocks, slings, bows, crossbows.... the ones relying purely on normal physics at least.  Shotguns and revolvers are the point where civilizations usually take a turn for the worse before they get better."

Kurt hesitated.

"Look.  I know you're used to celestial versions of the old weaponry.  We have seen a LOT of beings who never truly harness mystical enhancements, so pure-physics versions of the old weapons are what they get."


Baron Tredegar said:


> Yep its that way in most Earths, especially in the American South.


"I have to wonder what they'll think now that they've seen someone who's just flat-out immune to that sort of thing.  I'm worried about the possibility of the Shogun Empire catching wind of this and accelerating their deadline.  Then again, Pavlin did say on air that he has no control over these dragons...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that's still a category of ballistic weapons, Cosmos.  Early ballistic weapons would be like thrown rocks, slings, bows, crossbows.... the ones relying purely on normal physics at least.  Shotguns and revolvers are the point where civilizations usually take a turn for the worse before they get better."
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos sighs* Cosmos:”I’m really getting too old for this”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that's still a category of ballistic weapons, Cosmos.  Early ballistic weapons would be like thrown rocks, slings, bows, crossbows.... the ones relying purely on normal physics at least.  Shotguns and revolvers are the point where civilizations usually take a turn for the worse before they get better."
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> ...


Some among them will probably take this as a sign of the apocalypse and get crazier. Which will probably get exploited by Shogun propagandists.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos sighs* Cosmos:”I’m really getting too old for this”





Baron Tredegar said:


> Some among them will probably take this as a sign of the apocalypse and get crazier. Which will probably get exploited by Shogun propagandists.


Chaugnar Faugn emerged from the showers.  He was now free of propaganda and viscera, and had a towel around his waist.

Chaugnar Faugn: "I know that was a quick one... but I've had practice in removing graffiti.  Kind of a critical skill when you regularly pose as a statue."

He looked at Ahrakas.

Chaugnar Faugn: "By the way, just before I got out... someone in that crowd was attempting an exorcism. They were invoking a 'Saint Michael the Archangel'. I thought Michael was a dragon, not an archangel?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn emerged from the showers.  He was now free of propaganda and viscera, and had a towel around his waist.
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "I know that was a quick one... but I've had practice in removing graffiti.  Kind of a critical skill when you regularly pose as a statue."
> 
> ...


He is. An Archangel Dragon to be specific, the same race as Lucifer.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn emerged from the showers.  He was now free of propaganda and viscera, and had a towel around his waist.
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "I know that was a quick one... but I've had practice in removing graffiti.  Kind of a critical skill when you regularly pose as a statue."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”yes and it had absolutely no effect on me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He is. An Archangel Dragon to be specific, the same race as Lucifer.


Chaugnar Faugn: "Lucifer?"

"Chaug?  You tend to sleep for more than a reality at a time, right?"

Chaugnar Faugn: "And you are...?"

"Name's Kurt.  Do any names like Loki, Estark, Flicker, Urgash-"

Chaugnar Faugn: "YOU'RE Estark?"

"Okay, so two realities behind.  Lorik's incarnation in last reality, Aten, chose Lucifer to run this one as High Imperator.  Lucifer tried to usurp us Architects and was part of a plot to eliminate Azathoth and put Aten in charge of the Wheel.  When we discovered the first plot, Aten - who's now called Pavlin - threw him out and put Ahrakas as the new High Imperator."

Chaugnar Faugn: "Thanks for clearing that up."

"Ahrakas, anything else you want to tell Chaug about related to this reality?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "Lucifer?"
> 
> "Chaug?  You tend to sleep for more than a reality at a time, right?"
> 
> ...


There was a civil war at the end of last reality so there is a higher number of crazies and fanatics this time around.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "Lucifer?"
> 
> "Chaug?  You tend to sleep for more than a reality at a time, right?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I slept for 60 realities”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I slept for 60 realities”


Chaugnar Faugn: "You have more access to beings who can get you caught up than I do, though.  You can afford to sleep that long regularly.  I just... I was naturally built that way.  Three realities mostly awake, one and a half mostly asleep.  That's the common cycle with me."


Baron Tredegar said:


> There was a civil war at the end of last reality so there is a higher number of crazies and fanatics this time around.


Chaugnar Faugn: "A civil war?"

"I led a rebellion.  As much trouble as it's caused for this cycle, it was entirely necessary, as Aten was trying for a purity angle."

Chaugnar Faugn facepalmed.

Chaugnar Faugn: "....I've been worshiped by fanatics and know the whole purity angle all too well. Crazies and fanatics can take more than their natural lives to correct."

Chaugnar Faugn hesitated.

Chaugnar Faugn: "Got a fabricator or spare clothes on this ship? When you're asleep as a statue, you tend not to be able to keep anything you were wearing at the time."


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "You have more access to beings who can get you caught up than I do, though.  You can afford to sleep that long regularly.  I just... I was naturally built that way.  Three realities mostly awake, one and a half mostly asleep.  That's the common cycle with me."
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "A civil war?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”It’s still jarring to wake up and not be in the reality you went to sleep in”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "You have more access to beings who can get you caught up than I do, though.  You can afford to sleep that long regularly.  I just... I was naturally built that way.  Three realities mostly awake, one and a half mostly asleep.  That's the common cycle with me."
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "A civil war?"
> 
> ...


Yeah there should be a fabricator back there, the kids used them to replicate their ceremonial robes from last reality.


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah there should be a fabricator back there, the kids used them to replicate their ceremonial robes from last reality.


*Cosmos was wearing clothes from the first reality*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s still jarring to wake up and not be in the reality you went to sleep in”


Chaugnar Faugn: "On this, we can agree."



Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah there should be a fabricator back there, the kids used them to replicate their ceremonial robes from last reality.


Chaugnar Faugn: "Say, Kurt?"

"Yeah?"

Chaugnar Faugn: "You all sometimes have a particular dress code for a given reality.  We doing that again this time?"

"Not yet.  We may decide after we're unbound."

Chaugnar Faugn: "Decide after _what?"_

"Do you want to tell him, Ahrakas, or should I?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "On this, we can agree."
> 
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "Say, Kurt?"
> ...


The Architects are bound Eldritch Entities. Kurt here is actually Tindalos.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Architects are bound Eldritch Entities. Kurt here is actually Tindalos.


Chaugnar Faugn's eyes seem to light up.

Chaugnar Faugn: "He's Tindalos?!?  I have memories of being personally raised by Tindalos and Ithaqua, from like before realities were the thing!  Tindalos tried to repeatedly encourage me to be more active.  Sorry kid, looks like the advice didn't take."

"I feel like I should know this... but I think that memory is still bound, Ahrakas."

Chaugnar Faugn: "So... they're finally returning after a quadrillion realities of being bound?  Oh this'll be great!  Okay, I know you all have a nicer side, but there are still going to be beings that need punishing.  The black crystals, remember?"

"The voidstone?  You believe there's groups hoarding it that we haven't cleared out?"

Chaugnar Faugn: "I don't remember exactly where they are, but yeah, I'm pretty sure there's groups with large storehouses of the crystals someplace."

Chaugnar Faugn turned to the fabricator, but then quickly addressed Cosmos.

Chaugnar Faugn: "You didn't get to experience much of what it was like before realities were a thing, Cosmos. Be glad.  We had a different method of experiencing what was around us and it suuuuuuucked.  I think we've had.... ten to the ten thousandth power (10^10000) realities since that little science project of yours?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn's eyes seem to light up.
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "He's Tindalos?!?  I have memories of being personally raised by Tindalos and Ithaqua, from like before realities were the thing!  Tindalos tried to repeatedly encourage me to be more active.  Sorry kid, looks like the advice didn't take."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I remember it was boring that’s why I was going to take a 10 reality nap it ended up turning into a 60 reality nap”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I remember it was boring that’s why I was going to take a 10 reality nap it ended up turning into a 60 reality nap”


Chaugnar Faugn worked a bit with the fabricator and then looked at Ahrakas.

Chaugnar Faugn: "Just to give you an idea, that number I spouted?  That's way younger than the five Eldritch  Entities.  In fact, I'm pretty sure Graham's Number is too small to represent how old those kids are."

He made some adjustments.

Chaugnar Faugn: "I hope whatever's coming isn't going to call for me wearing armor.  As a statue I... I MIGHT be able to make animal hides work, but it's impossible to get metal or composite armor to work on a form like mine.  You'd basically have to weld it and that process hurts.  You got a particular dress code you want me following on the ship or under your Imperium, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn worked a bit with the fabricator and then looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "Just to give you an idea, that number I spouted?  That's way younger than the five Eldritch  Entities.  In fact, I'm pretty sure Graham's Number is too small to represent how old those kids are."
> 
> ...


We dont have much of a standard dress code, but some Temporal Lords do in their domain. I dont really care what you put on.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We dont have much of a standard dress code, but some Temporal Lords do in their domain. I dont really care what you put on.


The outfit Chaugnar Faugn wound up fabricating amounted to a loincloth, bracers, and shin guards.

Chaugnar Faugn: "I'll worry about their dress code when it comes time, then."

"So.... we have Chaugnar Faugn.  We have our objective.  Any... particular Temporal Lord you want to check in on, to see how they're handling the prep?  Or is there another prep duty you want to deal with?  I'm aiming to strike before the 3-day deadline is up, so we kind of have to work fast."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The outfit Chaugnar Faugn wound up fabricating amounted to a loincloth, bracers, and shin guards.
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn: "I'll worry about their dress code when it comes time, then."
> 
> "So.... we have Chaugnar Faugn.  We have our objective.  Any... particular Temporal Lord you want to check in on, to see how they're handling the prep?  Or is there another prep duty you want to deal with?  I'm aiming to strike before the 3-day deadline is up, so we kind of have to work fast."


We should head back to the Imperial Palace and notify everyone of our progress.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We should head back to the Imperial Palace and notify everyone of our progress.


"Just remember... our little plan with the Duchy, where we sweep in after we're unbound... anyone who hears of it is sworn to secrecy on it.  We don't want a two-front war."

Kurt hesitated.

"I remind you because we may have Lords complaining that we don't take territory immediately.  Informing them of that plan may be required."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I remember it was boring that’s why I was going to take a 10 reality nap it ended up turning into a 60 reality nap”


Chaugnar Faugn: "You were always a heavy sleeper. Somehow a heavier one than me, and a heavier one than the Eldritch Entities were. I assume this is why you and they worked on the celestial dragons about a decillion realities ago, so someone could handle business while you slept?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "You were always a heavy sleeper. Somehow a heavier one than me, and a heavier one than the Eldritch Entities were. I assume this is why you and they worked on the celestial dragons about a decillion realities ago, so someone could handle business while you slept?"


Cosmos:”Something like that I was also very tired”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Something like that I was also very tired”


Chaugnar Faugn: "You had quite the number of attempts at those guys - I think it was only a septillion realities ago that you'd actually been able to settle on the perfect celestial dragons. There were quite a few... bad results that wound up becoming other long-lived species. Was it you that tried to discard them and start over or was that Cthugha being a little perfectionist like he sometimes is? I can't remember."


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "You had quite the number of attempts at those guys - I think it was only a septillion realities ago that you'd actually been able to settle on the perfect celestial dragons. There were quite a few... bad results that wound up becoming other long-lived species. Was it you that tried to discard them and start over or was that Cthugha being a little perfectionist like he sometimes is? I can't remember."


Cosmos:”He was being a perfectionist he even took one of my scales it grew back of course but I still didn’t give him permission”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He was being a perfectionist he even took one of my scales it grew back of course but I still didn’t give him permission”


Chaugnar Faugn: "Wow, I must have been asleep for that part of the process.  I saw when someone other than you and the five tried to alter the species, but I missed some of the five's idiosyncrasies."

_"Ummmm.... I'm hearing this conversation and I'm a bit lost here, Cosmos...."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "Wow, I must have been asleep for that part of the process.  I saw when someone other than you and the five tried to alter the species, but I missed some of the five's idiosyncrasies."
> 
> _"Ummmm.... I'm hearing this conversation and I'm a bit lost here, Cosmos...."_


Cosmos:”I’m not following you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m not following you”


Chaugnar Faugn: "We can reminisce more about some of the old times later, perhaps.  Who's this guy?"

_"The name is Firuthi and I'm the guy trying to take good care of the kids."_

Chaugnar Faugn: "Ohhhh boy, you're going to have a tough job if they get unbound."

_"So I'm told.  Say, Cosmos.... he hinted at Cthugha being a perfectionist, anything you remember of the other four's original behavior?"_


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn: "We can reminisce more about some of the old times later, perhaps.  Who's this guy?"
> 
> _"The name is Firuthi and I'm the guy trying to take good care of the kids."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Not at the moment”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Not at the moment”


_"Maybe during this war we can get hints of their personalities.  I just hope they don't instantly revert when they're unbound."_

At that point, Kurt stopped playing with the hound-creature in the pet carrier.

"Ahrakas, once we've gotten the Lords to start preparing, I actually have a stop I need to make.  Turns out ancient enough beings - the five of us, Cosmos, Chaugnar Faugn, and a couple of others - each have their own out-of-phase world.  You may be familiar with Cooper's and Cosmos' worlds already - Cooper's tends to come up the most in any reality's fiction and Cosmos and his kin have gone on about his plenty already.  I haven't been on mine, Xiclotl, since I was bound, and I need to drop this guy off because he's not going to be ready for action in time.  I'll see if I can get an adult Hound for use in this battle while we're there."

Kurt was hinting at the pet carrier.

"I should also tell you that Fabiana's world happens to be in the same solar system as Earth, Ahrakas."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Maybe during this war we can get hints of their personalities.  I just hope they don't instantly revert when they're unbound."_
> 
> At that point, Kurt stopped playing with the hound-creature in the pet carrier.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan, should I be concerned about Fabianas world being so close to Earth?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Sounds like a plan, should I be concerned about Fabianas world being so close to Earth?


"It's on the very edge of that system, so you're probably fine as long as you remain in her good graces.  Maybe you've heard of it.  Yuggoth, I think it was called?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's on the very edge of that system, so you're probably fine as long as you remain in her good graces.  Maybe you've heard of it.  Yuggoth, I think it was called?"


I have heard rumors and conspiracies of another planet in my system. I have heard the names Nibiru and Planet X thrown around before.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I have heard rumors and conspiracies of another planet in my system. I have heard the names Nibiru and Planet X thrown around before.


"I'll have to ask Fabiana some time after we're unbound, maybe those names have come up in the past for it too."

Kurt thought for a second.

"I don't know the rest of the out-of-phase worlds at the moment, but I know there's frequently rumors that pop up that Hastur's is Aldebaran.  I can debunk that pretty hard - he didn't want that realm, and unfortunately I don't know whose it is.  Hastur's realm is Carcosa, which is close to Aldebaran.  I say this... because with what might have to happen to Hastur, I don't know what'll happen if the owner of an out-of-phase realm is permanently destroyed."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll have to ask Fabiana some time after we're unbound, maybe those names have come up in the past for it too."
> 
> Kurt thought for a second.
> 
> "I don't know the rest of the out-of-phase worlds at the moment, but I know there's frequently rumors that pop up that Hastur's is Aldebaran.  I can debunk that pretty hard - he didn't want that realm, and unfortunately I don't know whose it is.  Hastur's realm is Carcosa, which is close to Aldebaran.  I say this... because with what might have to happen to Hastur, I don't know what'll happen if the owner of an out-of-phase realm is permanently destroyed."


Out of phase worlds exist outside of normal time and space right? So it would hypothetically just go to an in-between space hypothetically?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Out of phase worlds exist outside of normal time and space right? So it would hypothetically just go to an in-between space hypothetically?


"It's a possibility.  I don't know if I've never been around to witness it, or if I did witness it and that memory is bound."

Kurt hesitated.

"But yeah, you've got the gist of how an out-of-phase world works.  Its rules for time and space are ultimately up to its master."


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's a possibility.  I don't know if I've never been around to witness it, or if I did witness it and that memory is bound."
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> "But yeah, you've got the gist of how an out-of-phase world works.  Its rules for time and space are ultimately up to its master."


Cosmos:”True”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's a possibility.  I don't know if I've never been around to witness it, or if I did witness it and that memory is bound."
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> "But yeah, you've got the gist of how an out-of-phase world works.  Its rules for time and space are ultimately up to its master."


I think we are almost at the Imperial Palace now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we are almost at the Imperial Palace now.


"Yep, I'd recognize Aten's maniacal placement of a big space station anywhere."

Kurt rolled his eyes.

"I've used similar features to my advantage for defensive structures in past realities, but never as a fixture of a political center."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yep, I'd recognize Aten's maniacal placement of a big space station anywhere."
> 
> Kurt rolled his eyes.
> 
> "I've used similar features to my advantage for defensive structures in past realities, but never as a fixture of a political center."


It was actually Lucifer who built the Imperial Palace, albeit following instructions Aten had left for him.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It was actually Lucifer who built the Imperial Palace, albeit following instructions Aten had left for him.


"And it wouldn't be the first time one of Aten's incarnations left an idea so psycho to the beings watching over reality."

Kurt thought for a second.

"I think one of Cooper's previous incarnations might have tried to put a black hole on display as an art piece in one reality, but other than that only Pavlin's incarnations are crazy enough to want them used near political or cultural centers."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And it wouldn't be the first time one of Aten's incarnations left an idea so psycho to the beings watching over reality."
> 
> Kurt thought for a second.
> 
> "I think one of Cooper's previous incarnations might have tried to put a black hole on display as an art piece in one reality, but other than that only Pavlin's incarnations are crazy enough to want them used near political or cultural centers."


To be honest it appears Aten left a ton of psycho ideas and commands for Lucifer to follow.

However being next to a black hole does offer strategic and defensive value, it makes it harder for enemy fleets to maneuver  and attack the palace.


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*Cosmos looks at him* Cosmos:”What exactly did I miss?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> To be honest it appears Aten left a ton of psycho ideas and commands for Lucifer to follow.
> 
> However being next to a black hole does offer strategic and defensive value, it makes it harder for enemy fleets to maneuver  and attack the palace.


"We'll have to go over the full list some time.  But not now, we can deal with it after the war."



Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks at him* Cosmos:”What exactly did I miss?”


"Mainly me whining about Aten's placement of a black hole.  Especially when I really should be prepping what to tell the Lords at the Palace."


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We'll have to go over the full list some time.  But not now, we can deal with it after the war."
> 
> 
> "Mainly me whining about Aten's placement of a black hole.  Especially when I really should be prepping what to tell the Lords at the Palace."


*Cosmos groans and walks away*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We'll have to go over the full list some time.  But not now, we can deal with it after the war."
> 
> 
> "Mainly me whining about Aten's placement of a black hole.  Especially when I really should be prepping what to tell the Lords at the Palace."


What do you have so far? Perhaps I might be able to provide assistance for your speech.


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*Cosmos was in the other room frustrated*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What do you have so far? Perhaps I might be able to provide assistance for your speech.


"I've got three things: that our sole objective is ensuring the Shogun Empire is squashed flat, that we have the Duchy on our side for this, and that we've retrieved someone powerful from the Shogun Empire's grip.  But here's the problem: none of it is truly coming together."

"I want to be able to make this speech without publicly calling out the idea that we're not staking territory immediately and without mentioning that the Duchy's only remaining independent temporarily."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I've got three things: that our sole objective is ensuring the Shogun Empire is squashed flat, that we have the Duchy on our side for this, and that we've retrieved someone powerful from the Shogun Empire's grip.  But here's the problem: none of it is truly coming together."
> 
> "I want to be able to make this speech without publicly calling out the idea that we're not staking territory immediately and without mentioning that the Duchy's only remaining independent temporarily."


Perhaps you could say something about stopping aggressive Shogun expansionism and restoring territory to their rightful owners?


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*Cosmos was not sure what to do for the first time*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Perhaps you could say something about stopping aggressive Shogun expansionism and restoring territory to their rightful owners?


"Hmmmmm..... for that to sink in.... some of the Lords know this part already, but if we're going to make the expansionism thing truly stick, I'd need to know the expansion attempts of the previous 11 empires.  You've already told me about the 8th.... and about the history that led up to the Duchy... have we got any more than those two things?  We're basically grinding an empire to dust and making sure they never rise again, I want people truly sold on the idea that the Shogun Empire will never learn its lesson."


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*I could feel Cosmos’s frustration*


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Cosmos:”I CAN’T BELIEVE THEY WORSHIP SOME MORTAL DRAGONS AND THEY AREN’T EVEN POWERFUL DRAGONS”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I could feel Cosmos’s frustration*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I CAN’T BELIEVE THEY WORSHIP SOME MORTAL DRAGONS AND THEY AREN’T EVEN POWERFUL DRAGONS”


_"I can feel it from here.  This... it's been 100 realities since everyone bowed to dragons without a fight, and it's been 60 since we've had a reality where no one fought back against the Architects at any point.  I can believe someone worshiping beings far below the gods."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"Y'know... I have an idea.  When they have the skulls of the 12 Divines in their possession... I wonder if you could revive them into forms that obey you.  If the mortals protest, simply say your brother was the one who helped them overcome death in the first place."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I can feel it from here.  This... it's been 100 realities since everyone bowed to dragons without a fight, and it's been 60 since we've had a reality where no one fought back against the Architects at any point.  I can believe someone worshiping beings far below the gods."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> _"Y'know... I have an idea.  When they have the skulls of the 12 Divines in their possession... I wonder if you could revive them into forms that obey you.  If the mortals protest, simply say your brother was the one who helped them overcome death in the first place."_


Cosmos:”Which brother? Singularity?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Cosmos:”Oh I can do that that’s child’s play”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Which brother? Singularity?”


_"These dragons likely came about this cycle as a result of Cthugha's thoughts in the first place.  So I was thinking him, but if you don't think that's going to get them to listen to you then you can decide on a different brother."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I can feel it from here.  This... it's been 100 realities since everyone bowed to dragons without a fight, and it's been 60 since we've had a reality where no one fought back against the Architects at any point.  I can believe someone worshiping beings far below the gods."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> _"Y'know... I have an idea.  When they have the skulls of the 12 Divines in their possession... I wonder if you could revive them into forms that obey you.  If the mortals protest, simply say your brother was the one who helped them overcome death in the first place."_


Im not sure about that, if my hunch is correct reviving the 12 Divines may be a bad idea.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im not sure about that, if my hunch is correct reviving the 12 Divines may be a bad idea.


_"Are you more worried about the binding or their level of power?  If it's the binding, let me point out that once we're released from the current binding, we can't be bound under the same one again, ever.  We develop immunity to repeat attempts to use the same sigils and weapons, that's part of why it took so long to bind us the last time.  If it's their level of power, then you vastly underestimate what we have at our disposal."_

Kurt thought for a moment.

_"There is the option of booby-trapping the skulls of the Divines and setting them off during the Duke's revival attempt, as much as that will drive Cosmos nuts...."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Are you more worried about the binding or their level of power?  If it's the binding, let me point out that once we're released from the current binding, we can't be bound under the same one again, ever.  We develop immunity to repeat attempts to use the same sigils and weapons, that's part of why it took so long to bind us the last time.  If it's their level of power, then you vastly underestimate what we have at our disposal."_
> 
> Kurt thought for a moment.
> 
> _"There is the option of booby-trapping the skulls of the Divines and setting them off during the Duke's revival attempt, as much as that will drive Cosmos nuts...."_


_I am afraid of the possibility of the 12 Divines being the resurrected leaders of the 12 Viles. I think Aten may have unlocked some long repressed memories during the creation of this reality and inadvertently brought them back._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I am afraid of the possibility of the 12 Divines being the resurrected leaders of the 12 Viles. I think Aten may have unlocked some long repressed memories during the creation of this reality and inadvertently brought them back._


_"We had a deal.  But he made that deal with someone that way outclasses him.  Remember, the deal only said they get the skulls of the 12 Divines back.  If you are insistent on not letting them resurrect, there are... endless ways to exploit that loophole."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"Even if they do resurrect though?  Given their vendettas against the 12 Viles, I have reason to believe the Celestial Dragons have some secret ace they're waiting to unveil if they see their leaders again.  Regardless of how we want to go about it, the 12 Viles are a non-threat this time around, Ahrakas."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"These dragons likely came about this cycle as a result of Cthugha's thoughts in the first place.  So I was thinking him, but if you don't think that's going to get them to listen to you then you can decide on a different brother."_


Cosmos:”Oh sorry it’s just that I have a lot of brothers but you five are my favorite siblings”


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*Cosmos looks weary as if his age was finally catching up with him*


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Cosmos:”I am getting too old for this”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh sorry it’s just that I have a lot of brothers but you five are my favorite siblings”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks weary as if his age was finally catching up with him*


_"Just.... try to hold out a bit longer.  I know you kept saying you were due for a rebirth... that process takes half a reality to accomplish.  When we're unbound, you can have your peace."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Just.... try to hold out a bit longer.  I know you kept saying you were due for a rebirth... that process takes half a reality to accomplish.  When we're unbound, you can have your peace."_


Cosmos:”I just need a nap just make sure I don’t sleep for 60 more realities”


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*Cosmos was really really tired* Cosmos:”I’ll need a few youth potions but I’ll be able to hold on until I let myself rebirth”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I just need a nap just make sure I don’t sleep for 60 more realities”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was really really tired* Cosmos:”I’ll need a few youth potions but I’ll be able to hold on until I let myself rebirth”


_"Perhaps we should let Yig and Chaugnar Faugn keep an eye on you while you nap.  Chaug's on his up cycle and Yig tends to be easy to wake."_

Kurt then spoke to Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas, when we get back to the Palace, do you mind if Cosmos takes a nap there?  We want him rested for this war and I already have someone in mind that would watch him."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Perhaps we should let Yig and Chaugnar Faugn keep an eye on you while you nap.  Chaug's on his up cycle and Yig tends to be easy to wake."_
> 
> Kurt then spoke to Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas, when we get back to the Palace, do you mind if Cosmos takes a nap there?  We want him rested for this war and I already have someone in mind that would watch him."


I dont mind.

As for your earlier question about the Shogun. Even the empires that havent been expansionistic have always been incredibly xenophobic and hostile to those that are not them or share similar beliefs.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont mind.
> 
> As for your earlier question about the Shogun. Even the empires that havent been expansionistic have always been incredibly xenophobic and hostile to those that are not them or share similar beliefs.


"Understood."

Kurt thought for a second.

"So... I think I have it now.  I actually know of a few empires in past realities that were that.... bigoted, frankly.  They have always, _always_ become slave traders, without fail.  Even if the Shogun Empire isn't yet, I've seen the writing on the wall way, _way_ too often."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood."
> 
> Kurt thought for a second.
> 
> "So... I think I have it now.  I actually know of a few empires in past realities that were that.... bigoted, frankly.  They have always, _always_ become slave traders, without fail.  Even if the Shogun Empire isn't yet, I've seen the writing on the wall way, _way_ too often."


So far they have proven that they are willing to commit genocide so you are probably correct.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So far they have proven that they are willing to commit genocide so you are probably correct.


"I think I've got enough to work with.  I'll need a few minutes to delve into the memories of those past empires, but we're just about to dock.  Go ahead of me, make sure everyone's paying attention."


----------



## Universe (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Perhaps we should let Yig and Chaugnar Faugn keep an eye on you while you nap.  Chaug's on his up cycle and Yig tends to be easy to wake."_
> 
> Kurt then spoke to Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas, when we get back to the Palace, do you mind if Cosmos takes a nap there?  We want him rested for this war and I already have someone in mind that would watch him."


Cosmos:”ok thank you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”ok thank you”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think I've got enough to work with.  I'll need a few minutes to delve into the memories of those past empires, but we're just about to dock.  Go ahead of me, make sure everyone's paying attention."


"Alright, I believe I'm ready for this now.  Let's hope I don't have to go into lengthy explanations about other realities, let's hope referencing those realities is sufficient."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, I believe I'm ready for this now.  Let's hope I don't have to go into lengthy explanations about other realities, let's hope referencing those realities is sufficient."


_The ship landed and even in the landing bay you could see scores of Temporal Lords that had gathered. Once the ships doors opened all of them turned their attention to us in eager anticipation of our news._


----------



## Universe (Sep 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The ship landed and even in the landing bay you could see scores of Temporal Lords that had gathered. Once the ships doors opened all of them turned their attention to us in eager anticipation of our news._


*Cosmos walks past not having the energy to talk to anyone*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The ship landed and even in the landing bay you could see scores of Temporal Lords that had gathered. Once the ships doors opened all of them turned their attention to us in eager anticipation of our news._





Universe said:


> *Cosmos walks past not having the energy to talk to anyone*


Yig was present, and followed Cosmos.

Kurt stood as tall as he could.

"Hear me, Temporal Lords!  We have returned from a diplomatic mission to meet and gain the assistance of the Duchy, and in the process we learned something about the Shogun Empire that you all need to hear."

"The Shogun Empire didn't just conquer the dragon empire that has now become the Duchy.  They went for genocide.  They went for the xenophobic route of exterminating the history of that empire.  In past realities, the next step of an empire that does this has always been enslavement, without fail.  Consider the Wuryn Dynasty of about twenty realities ago, a group of rodent people that conquered neighboring tribes.  When we Architects - or the Ghost Kings as we were known back then - went to investigate, we found chain gangs.  We found machines that ran without purpose, and slaves dead on the wheels from overwork.  We exterminated that dynasty on the spot back then."

"That is precisely where the Shogun Empire is headed.  They aren't just out for power.  They seek to force our people into slavery.  In fact, they almost managed to enslave one of the Great Old Ones's oldest creations, and it was only through a lucky tip that we found him in time.  Chaugnar Faugn, if you'd come here please?"

Chaugnar Faugn stepped forward.

Chaugnar Faugn: "I had to remain as a statue for millennia to escape the notice of the xenophobes in the Shogun Empire!  I still shudder at the way they painted me for their amusement...."

"Thank you, Chaug, you may go follow Cosmos now."

Chaugnar Faugn left to follow Cosmos.

"Anyways, enough about the Shogun Empire.  The Duchy is on our side for this one.  We have one major objective: make sure the Shogun Empire can never rise again.  No nobles left, no leaders left.  If we find any relics from the Duchy's dragon empire, like the skulls of their great champions or any of their actual history, we need to retrieve them."

"We are to strike before the three-day deadline we were given.  Any questions?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yig was present, and followed Cosmos.
> 
> Kurt stood as tall as he could.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos fell into a very deep sleep*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos fell into a very deep sleep*


"Look at him, Chaugnar Faugn.  He's exhausted."

"That's about right for someone his age.  We use so much up we tire really fast."

Kurt eagerly awaited further questions.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Look at him, Chaugnar Faugn.  He's exhausted."
> 
> "That's about right for someone his age.  We use so much up we tire really fast."
> 
> Kurt eagerly awaited further questions.


What will happen to the territory now governed by the Shogun and those who ally with them?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What will happen to the territory now governed by the Shogun and those who ally with them?


"The Duchy was particularly picky about the conditions under which they worked.  They wanted it all."

Kurt watched the crowd, knowing some of the Lords were a bit disgusted.

"About the reaction I expected.  Any of you not happy with that result, please link minds with me."

Kurt would share mental images of a double-cross, of sabotaging the Duchy fleets at the moment of victory, of some of his more knife-in-the-back moments from last reality, to anyone who linked with him.  Divide and conquer, that was the motto.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The Duchy was particularly picky about the conditions under which they worked.  They wanted it all."
> 
> Kurt watched the crowd, knowing some of the Lords were a bit disgusted.
> 
> ...


We want this to be a quick war, by attacking early we will hopefully take them by surprise. This will be our biggest mobilization since the Dawn War.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We want this to be a quick war, by attacking early we will hopefully take them by surprise. This will be our biggest mobilization since the Dawn War.


"Yes.  And we know our first target, too."

Kurt projected an illusion of a string of letters.  For the Lords present and Ahrakas, who would be keyed to the illusion, it would spell "Mandalore".  Anyone else viewing it would only see magic static.


----------



## Universe (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Look at him, Chaugnar Faugn.  He's exhausted."
> 
> "That's about right for someone his age.  We use so much up we tire really fast."
> 
> Kurt eagerly awaited further questions.


*Cosmos needed his youth apples*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes.  And we know our first target, too."
> 
> Kurt projected an illusion of a string of letters.  For the Lords present and Ahrakas, who would be keyed to the illusion, it would spell "Mandalore".  Anyone else viewing it would only see magic static.


Mandalore is one of the crown jewels of the Shogun Empire. It is heavily fortified and has access to considerable naval capabilities. Its current ruler is the Daimyo Mandalore the Unassailable of Clan Awaud. He is a skilled fighter and tactician and has put down several rebellions from usurpers.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Mandalore is one of the crown jewels of the Shogun Empire. It is heavily fortified and has access to considerable naval capabilities. Its current ruler is the Daimyo Mandalore the Unassailable of Clan Awaud. He is a skilled fighter and tactician and has put down several rebellions from usurpers.


Kurt started chuckling.

Yatsufusa: "What's so funny about this, Kurt?"

"Despite Ahrakas' claims, this ruler probably couldn't even take on one of my dogs."

A number of Lords looked at each other, worried.

"Wait.... Kurt, when you said that puppy could turn up in any corner...."

"You know anything about the architecture of Mandalore's castle?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt started chuckling.
> 
> Yatsufusa: "What's so funny about this, Kurt?"
> 
> ...


I know it tends to be rather angular and geometric...
Which bodes badly for him.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I know it tends to be rather angular and geometric...
> Which bodes badly for him.


"There is a part of me that wonders how many times the trick will work on these palaces.  These hounds can't manifest in curves, I give these guys 3-4 dead leaders tops before they start curving their architecture.  Oh, if I could only properly control more than one of these hounds at a time..."

"Access to even one unstoppable hound is terrifying enough."

"Oh you have no idea yet...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There is a part of me that wonders how many times the trick will work on these palaces.  These hounds can't manifest in curves, I give these guys 3-4 dead leaders tops before they start curving their architecture.  Oh, if I could only properly control more than one of these hounds at a time..."
> 
> "Access to even one unstoppable hound is terrifying enough."
> 
> "Oh you have no idea yet...."


A part of me is looking forward to seeing the opportunists try to claim their minute of fame and power once these hounds start killing some of their leaders.
It should be noted that some of the Shogun elite have embraced "breeding" practices to create a superpowered nobility. Several Shogun nobles are force or stand users and a handful are both.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> A part of me is looking forward to seeing the opportunists try to claim their minute of fame and power once these hounds start killing some of their leaders.
> It should be noted that some of the Shogun elite have embraced "breeding" practices to create a superpowered nobility. Several Shogun nobles are force or stand users and a handful are both.


Yatsufusa: "Okay, I know what a Force user is, but what do you mean by a Stand user?"

"Psychic entities.  They're a visual manifestation of life energy."

Yatsufusa: "Also, why is there a cyan-and-purple bumblebee floating around Lady Vertigo's head?"

"Don't touch that.  That's Dural's Stand."

"I sketch something, the bee holds it while I narrate, and the world alters to suit my narration.  Its name is Cartoon Heroes.  Also, I come from a realm with a LOT of Stand Users.... hey Ahrakas, how many of these people know of the incident with Johnny?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yatsufusa: "Okay, I know what a Force user is, but what do you mean by a Stand user?"
> 
> "Psychic entities.  They're a visual manifestation of life energy."
> 
> ...


Probably not too many. You got something your planning?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos needed his youth apples*


"Oh yeah, didn't Cosmos have some kind of silver apples or something?"

"Silver branches, golden apples.  Why, Yig?"

"He almost looks like he could use a few."

Chaugnar Faugn projected thoughts towards Universe.

_"Hey, Universe, if you can hear me... looks like your old man could use some apples.  Know of any silver trees on your planet?  That'd have the gold fruit in question.  Can you go fetch some?"_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Probably not too many. You got something your planning?


"I don't know if I could just get away with him playing his fiddle on one of these planets-"

Yatsufusa: "Fiddle?"

"He can control fire by playing on his fiddle.  Including summoning fiery demons."

"'The Devil Went Down to Georgia'. That's the name I gave Johnny's Stand."

"You know, I thought you were joking-kidding when you told-informed us about a music duel-battle."

"Not at all."

"Anyways, Ahrakas, I've got a few aces when it comes to Stand users... I'm not going to have groups of them team together this time like the incident with Johnny, we discussed that that was a bad decision on Aifric's part.  They're better off used as individual units with backup."

"So about Johnny-"

"If we come across a spot where we can smuggle Johnny in and his flames can do some serious damage, I'll deploy him.  Ahrakas, he'll listen to your command, he may very well revere you more than me."

Vertigo: "Want to tell us about the other aces?"

"Most of the Stand users I've known for a long time are sadly best used as support or infiltration units.  I actually have a few objects that have Stands in them, I may find worthy users later.... a recently-emerged Stand named City of the Dead makes me a bit squeamish because corpses simply spring back to life under his presence and his user's having difficulty getting his Stand to stop doing it..."

"I thought the magic awakening would have led to full power control-"

"Stands sometimes have their own personalities.... and I suspect City of the Dead just wants friends...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh yeah, didn't Cosmos have some kind of silver apples or something?"
> 
> "Silver branches, golden apples.  Why, Yig?"
> 
> ...


*I teleported to Planet Solaris and grabbed 10 of them then Teleported back* “here I grabbed ten just in case”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't know if I could just get away with him playing his fiddle on one of these planets-"
> 
> Yatsufusa: "Fiddle?"
> 
> ...


Honestly City of the Dead would be useful for a battlefield and causing psychological damage to our enemies.
There are also reports the Shogun have benders as well.


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly City of the Dead would be useful for a battlefield and causing psychological damage to our enemies.
> There are also reports the Shogun have benders as well.


*I looked completely unfazed by that*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly City of the Dead would be useful for a battlefield and causing psychological damage to our enemies.
> There are also reports the Shogun have benders as well.





Universe said:


> *I looked completely unfazed by that*


"Tell Rizwan to recall that tungsten elemental of his when the earth guys show up, got it."

Yatsufusa: "Do you even know what bending is?"

"Yeah, it's full mastery of the element in all its forms, right?  So an earthbender could manipulate raw elements in said earth, I would assume that includes metal too."

Yatsufusa: "It's a bit more complex than that..."

"The way my people handle magic in the first place, I'm not sure you could make this bending thing more complex than what we do... you know what, Ahrakas, tell me - am I off point here?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tell Rizwan to recall that tungsten elemental of his when the earth guys show up, got it."
> 
> Yatsufusa: "Do you even know what bending is?"
> 
> ...


That would be right, the most common elements are water, fire, earth, and air. Though more skilled benders posses abilities to control things like lightning, metal, and even blood.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That would be right, the most common elements are water, fire, earth, and air. Though more skilled benders posses abilities to control things like lightning, metal, and even blood.


"Looks like Tyrim may wind up in a situation where he has to fight on the front line."

"How does the new guy already have a personal robot and all of this-"

"Xochimilco, Dural's people didn't throw everything out about his predecessor.  Mitzie's bioweapon was given a chance and decided to befriend them and give them a chance to use the technology.  How is the guy, anyway?  We didn't hear too much last-"

Firuthi suddenly appeared.

"Hortense, I understand you want people to know the whole story, but please stop referring to me as 'Mitzie's bioweapon'.  It brings up bad memories of the original mission he gave me.  And besides, I got taken up by another family."

"Okay, okay, I'll back off."

"By the way, whoever said Tyrim was Dural's personal robot?  It's not quite like that.  Tyrim mainly works directly for the Architects now, Dural is just a friend of his."

"Any ideas to deal with a bloodbender, Firuthi?"

"How many beings could they bloodbend at once?  I do have an idea if that scenario ever happens."

Vertigo: "And are there any other... likely superweapons besides Force, Stands, and bending?  Think they got something major like an Akira Project, or something along the lines of a Ralph or a Lizzie?"

Yatsufusa: "Ralph or-"

"Yatsufusa, she's talking about giant monsters a la Godzilla.  Not fully sure what she means by an Akira Project."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like Tyrim may wind up in a situation where he has to fight on the front line."
> 
> "How does the new guy already have a personal robot and all of this-"
> 
> ...


I wouldnt put it past them to do an Akira project. We dont have any intel that would indicate they are making giant monsters.
The thing we will have to worry the most about are their elite soldiers and nobles, due to their marriage philosophy we will probably encounter individuals who posses a combination of force, stand, and bending abilities, possibly all three at once.

There are also a few rumors of an Avatar.


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I wouldnt put it past them to do an Akira project. We dont have any intel that would indicate they are making giant monsters.
> The thing we will have to worry the most about are their elite soldiers and nobles, due to their marriage philosophy we will probably encounter individuals who posses a combination of force, stand, and bending abilities, possibly all three at once.
> 
> There are also a few rumors of an Avatar.


*I was still unfazed by the bending as I was more powerful*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I wouldnt put it past them to do an Akira project. We dont have any intel that would indicate they are making giant monsters.
> The thing we will have to worry the most about are their elite soldiers and nobles, due to their marriage philosophy we will probably encounter individuals who posses a combination of force, stand, and bending abilities, possibly all three at once.
> 
> There are also a few rumors of an Avatar.


"That could mean a lot of things."

"He probably means someone who can control all the elements at once."

"Or it could be the presence of an actual god that's meant for the Architects to fight.  Ever heard of Nodens?"

"Now THAT'S a name for the ages.  Sorry Hortense, I know what people say of Nodens, but he's actually a forgotten lackey of Cthugha's.  He hangs around on Pnidleethon these days."

".....what DO people say of Nodens?"

"That he's a hunter of our servants.  He had a hand in the testing of some of our older creations, and the celestial dragons sometimes recruit him when they need someone outside their own expertises.  He would not join this fight though."

"Then let's back up.  Ahrakas, what DO you mean by an Avatar?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That could mean a lot of things."
> 
> "He probably means someone who can control all the elements at once."
> 
> ...


*I started laughing* “weakling”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That could mean a lot of things."
> 
> "He probably means someone who can control all the elements at once."
> 
> ...


The Shogun have legends from their destroyed homeworld of a being who can channel all four elements called the Avatar who communes with the spirits and the spirit world. It is said that in their times of greatest need the Avatar will come to save them. Legends also state that the founder of what would become the Shogun Empire was the Avatar.


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Shogun have legends from their destroyed homeworld of a being who can channel all four elements called the Avatar who communes with the spirits and the spirit world. It is said that in their times of greatest need the Avatar will come to save them. Legends also state that the founder of what would become the Shogun Empire was the Avatar.


*I laughed harder*


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

“Sorry it’s hard to take you mortals seriously”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Shogun have legends from their destroyed homeworld of a being who can channel all four elements called the Avatar who communes with the spirits and the spirit world. It is said that in their times of greatest need the Avatar will come to save them. Legends also state that the founder of what would become the Shogun Empire was the Avatar.


"....you realize you're saying this to a shapeshifter.  Whose very field of expertise extends to legends."


Universe said:


> *I laughed harder*





Universe said:


> “Sorry it’s hard to take you mortals seriously”


"Universe, you're not getting the implications of this.  Depending on how much I can learn about these stories and the history of the Shogun Empire... I could very easily cause a rebellion and upend this empire."

Firuthi took a deep breath.

"Tell us more, Ahrakas, if you've got any more to say."


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....you realize you're saying this to a shapeshifter.  Whose very field of expertise extends to legends."
> 
> 
> "Universe, you're not getting the implications of this.  Depending on how much I can learn about these stories and the history of the Shogun Empire... I could very easily cause a rebellion and upend this empire."
> ...


“Look I’m half reality dragon half celestial dragon I don’t even know my own strength yet”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....you realize you're saying this to a shapeshifter.  Whose very field of expertise extends to legends."
> 
> 
> "Universe, you're not getting the implications of this.  Depending on how much I can learn about these stories and the history of the Shogun Empire... I could very easily cause a rebellion and upend this empire."
> ...


The last time a confirmed Avatar appeared was during the founding of the 6th Empire in what is referred to as the Avian dynasty. The Avatar had been reincarnated into the form of an anthro eagle and restored peace among the warring clans. It is said he ruled for many years before peacefully passing away and leaving the throne to his daughter who was overthrown a few years later.


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The last time a confirmed Avatar appeared was during the founding of the 6th Empire in what is referred to as the Avian dynasty. The Avatar had been reincarnated into the form of an anthro eagle and restored peace among the warring clans. It is said he ruled for many years before peacefully passing away and leaving the throne to his daughter who was overthrown a few years later.


“Ok this is very interesting but what am I going to be doing during all this you know I can’t lie”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok this is very interesting but what am I going to be doing during all this you know I can’t lie”


You should guard the Architects and ensure no one attempts to assassinate them.


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You should guard the Architects and ensure no one attempts to assassinate them.


*I sighed* “of course you would”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed* “of course you would”


Also if things begin going south we may need you to provide some of your firepower to turn the tide back in our favor.


----------



## Universe (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Also if things begin going south we may need you to provide some of your firepower to turn the tide back in our favor.


“Ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The last time a confirmed Avatar appeared was during the founding of the 6th Empire in what is referred to as the Avian dynasty. The Avatar had been reincarnated into the form of an anthro eagle and restored peace among the warring clans. It is said he ruled for many years before peacefully passing away and leaving the throne to his daughter who was overthrown a few years later.


"Hmmmm.... I'm not going to attempt that deployment just yet.  It's not enough to really make something convincing.  I may have to settle for taking on the real deal if they show up."



Universe said:


> “Ok this is very interesting but what am I going to be doing during all this you know I can’t lie”





Baron Tredegar said:


> You should guard the Architects and ensure no one attempts to assassinate them.





Universe said:


> *I sighed* “of course you would”





Baron Tredegar said:


> Also if things begin going south we may need you to provide some of your firepower to turn the tide back in our favor.





Universe said:


> “Ok”


"I am also going to stay back for now.  I'm willing to bet the Shinzoku Empire will try something underhanded."

"So do we have any other concerns, or shall we all begin our preparations for this battle?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hmmmm.... I'm not going to attempt that deployment just yet.  It's not enough to really make something convincing.  I may have to settle for taking on the real deal if they show up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats everything.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think thats everything.


"Then let's get to work."

Kurt looked to the crowd, then to Ahrakas.

"I have some prep of my own.  We should head to Xiclotl."


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then let's get to work."
> 
> Kurt looked to the crowd, then to Ahrakas.
> 
> "I have some prep of my own.  We should head to Xiclotl."


*I sighed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported to Planet Solaris and grabbed 10 of them then Teleported back* “here I grabbed ten just in case”


"I take it you've had to do this run before?"

"Aging is one of those things where mortals and immortals function differently.  I've tried curing aging in mortals before.  It causes problems for them in society.  But immortals?  They're better able to handle remedies for aging."

"It's more a thing of Cosmos, not a thing of many immortals."

Shudde M'ell had appeared near Yig, Chaugnar Faugn, and the sleeping Cosmos.

"Dragonkind uses a lot more mental energy at a time compared to most immortals, aging becomes a real risk for them.  Tindalos taught us that."


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I take it you've had to do this run before?"
> 
> "Aging is one of those things where mortals and immortals function differently.  I've tried curing aging in mortals before.  It causes problems for them in society.  But immortals?  They're better able to handle remedies for aging."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos wakes up by himself*


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Cosmos:”OH MY BACK!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos wakes up by himself*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”OH MY BACK!”


"Universe, mind giving him one of the apples?  I can probably coil around and help realign his back if it's a real physical issue, but this may be just an aspect of his aging showing."


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe, mind giving him one of the apples?  I can probably coil around and help realign his back if it's a real physical issue, but this may be just an aspect of his aging showing."


*I gave him an Youth apple which he then eats*


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Cosmos:”My back gave out”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gave him an Youth apple which he then eats*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”My back gave out”


"Side effect of pushing too hard, usually."

"Need me to work my coils to put it in place, or is the apple helping enough?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Side effect of pushing too hard, usually."
> 
> "Need me to work my coils to put it in place, or is the apple helping enough?"


Cosmos:”Need you to put it back in place”


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

*He got younger*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Need you you put it back in place”


"Here, let me brace it.  Chaugnar Faugn, be ready to help push spots if needed."

"On it."

Yig coiled around Cosmos carefully.  Chaugnar Faugn noticed something on Cosmos' back.

"Looks like this is the spot.  Here...."

Chaugnar Faugn pushed the spot, Yig attempting to use his coils to put everything back in alignment.


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Here, let me brace it.  Chaugnar Faugn, be ready to help push spots if needed."
> 
> "On it."
> 
> ...


*There was a loud Crack* Cosmos:”Ahhh that’s better”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *There was a loud Crack* Cosmos:”Ahhh that’s better”


Yig uncoiled from Cosmos.



Universe said:


> *He got younger*


"See, Yig?  The apples work wonders."

"What are you doing way out here anyway, Shudde M'ell?"

"Tindalos will be unbound soon.  I'm following him because I want to see it in person."

"I get the feeling you'll want to be there for it too when it happens, Cosmos.  Given your connection to them and all.  Shudde M'ell, do you know about the war?"

"You better believe I do!  I don't know what's up with these mortals."


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yig uncoiled from Cosmos.
> 
> 
> "See, Yig?  The apples work wonders."
> ...


Cosmos:”they’re jerks”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”they’re jerks”


"No kidding."

"There's probably going to be a moment where the four of us will have to take the field, but for now I think the Imperium is better off facing this one down."

"How do you figure, Chaugnar Faugn?"

"I have little doubt the Shinzoku Empire is going to try something underhanded.  The Five are extremely powerful despite still being stuck in mortal forms.  With the four of us, Universe, and that new dragon-"

"Firuthi."

"....right, Firuthi.... no one can realistically threaten them.  We could probably even afford to put a few celestial dragons on the field, the six of us are so far up in power.  What do you think, Cosmos?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No kidding."
> 
> "There's probably going to be a moment where the four of us will have to take the field, but for now I think the Imperium is better off facing this one down."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”that empire has no idea what I am capable of”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”that empire has no idea what I am capable of”


"....they think they're able to take on the Architects.  I personally helped guide a civilization to abandon their conquest ways after they were frozen in an instant by _one_ of them."

"There are a grand total of three threats possible here.  None of them are the humans, not even the supposed Avatar."

"So who are they?"

"Strictly from the past lives, as I understand it.  Supposedly there's a guy who delivered brain damage to their intended caretaker two realities ago, and has been screwing with their rituals multiple-"

".......two realities ago?  I think I know who you mean"

Shudde M'ell projected her thoughts out.

_"Marendar, if you can hear me... we know who hurt you so.  We will find him, and we will make him pay for what he did to you... and I forgive you for what happened."_


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....they think they're able to take on the Architects.  I personally helped guide a civilization to abandon their conquest ways after they were frozen in an instant by _one_ of them."
> 
> "There are a grand total of three threats possible here.  None of them are the humans, not even the supposed Avatar."
> 
> ...


Marendar:_”thank you”_


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Marendar:”That’s all I needed to hear”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Marendar:_”thank you”_





Universe said:


> Marendar:”That’s all I needed to hear”


_"You're welcome.  May you find yourself and recover well."_

Shudde M'ell stopped the telepathy at this point.

"It was who I thought it was."

"So do we have an old chessboard or something anywhere?  I may not be good at the game, but we're going to have to pass the time somehow."


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You're welcome.  May you find yourself and recover well."_
> 
> Shudde M'ell stopped the telepathy at this point.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”So boring”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”So boring”


"If you've got an idea to pass the time, I'm all ears."


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If you've got an idea to pass the time, I'm all ears."


Cosmos:”I can’t think of anything”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can’t think of anything”


Shudde M'ell had produced a couple of board games out of nowhere.  Chaugnar Faugn was looking through some of the materials of one and Yig was reading something from the other.

"Wow, I look ugly in this picture.  And look, there's several of us... sadly they didn't think to include you in this, Cosmos."

"Because he's not widely portrayed as a horrible bad guy, unlike the three of us and the Architects."

"He could have shown up in the mythos cards or as one of the Guardians!"

"Uh, Yig?"

"Yeah?"

"You're not supposed to look through that book ahead of time..."

"Why not?"

"It's spoilers for all the endgame scenarios."

"Very few people actually play this game, Shudde M'ell.  Can't an old man have a little fun?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Shudde M'ell had produced a couple of board games out of nowhere.  Chaugnar Faugn was looking through some of the materials of one and Yig was reading something from the other.
> 
> "Wow, I look ugly in this picture.  And look, there's several of us... sadly they didn't think to include you in this, Cosmos."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”that’s because I’m one of the rare cards”


----------



## Universe (Sep 28, 2022)

*He holds it up* Cosmos:”Do I look tired in this picture?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”that’s because I’m one of the rare cards”





Universe said:


> *He holds it up* Cosmos:”Do I look tired in this picture?”


"Maybe a little?"

"I've seen you tired, Cosmos.  That's not even close to 'tired' for you."

"I dunno.  Maybe not from our angles, Cosmos, but from a mortal's angle it would look tired."


----------



## Universe (Sep 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Maybe a little?"
> 
> "I've seen you tired, Cosmos.  That's not even close to 'tired' for you."
> 
> "I dunno.  Maybe not from our angles, Cosmos, but from a mortal's angle it would look tired."


Cosmos:”I thought so”


----------



## Universe (Sep 29, 2022)

Cosmos:”I also think I’m looking at something else”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then let's get to work."
> 
> Kurt looked to the crowd, then to Ahrakas.
> 
> "I have some prep of my own.  We should head to Xiclotl."


"So, Ahrakas, there's something you need to know about Xiclotl before we go there to drop off this Hound puppy.  There is a massive amount of wildlife on it, as you might expect.  And... even the prey animals are also predator animals.  The Hounds need to be trained somehow.  There's a portrayal of a killer rabbit in an Earth film, that's kind of the baseline for the prey animals on this planet."

Kurt hesitated.

"There are humanoids on the planet.  They are also both prey and predator.  The plants?  They're not directly predatory, but even they need to be fed blood.  What I'm trying to say is... when we get there, don't stray from whatever path I walk on this planet."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So, Ahrakas, there's something you need to know about Xiclotl before we go there to drop off this Hound puppy.  There is a massive amount of wildlife on it, as you might expect.  And... even the prey animals are also predator animals.  The Hounds need to be trained somehow.  There's a portrayal of a killer rabbit in an Earth film, that's kind of the baseline for the prey animals on this planet."
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> "There are humanoids on the planet.  They are also both prey and predator.  The plants?  They're not directly predatory, but even they need to be fed blood.  What I'm trying to say is... when we get there, don't stray from whatever path I walk on this planet."


Affirmative. Exactly why is the world like this? I feel like some of Hortenses kin may be at work.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Affirmative. Exactly why is the world like this? I feel like some of Hortenses kin may be at work.


Kurt shook his head.

"Ancestral memories of the place would more likely be the reason for the V'sp'r, their planet, and Graffias being made in the first place - not the other way around.  We're talking over a quadrillion reality cycles since I was last there.  From the memories I have, at least one of the humanoid species on the planet is insectoid, further reinforcing that point."

Kurt hesitated.

"If you're going to tell me it makes no ecological sense for everything to be both prey and predator.... that's part of the point of the out-of-phase private worlds of really powerful beings.  My Hounds - both the bipeds and the more standard quadruped type, need to train.  Why not have it on the ultimate of death worlds?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt shook his head.
> 
> "Ancestral memories of the place would more likely be the reason for the V'sp'r, their planet, and Graffias being made in the first place - not the other way around.  We're talking over a quadrillion reality cycles since I was last there.  From the memories I have, at least one of the humanoid species on the planet is insectoid, further reinforcing that point."
> 
> ...


Now I have a feeling we are going to encounter a Yautja hunting party there that will try to kill us.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Now I have a feeling we are going to encounter a Yautja hunting party there that will try to kill us.


"It wouldn't be a surprise, honestly."

Kurt thought for a moment.

"So... honestly, portals are the best way into the planet.  There's like one spot a ship can land and that's the city of Shaggai - the insect-populated one.  Problem is, that's a third of the way across the planet from the spot where the Hounds are.  I just... need to think of where the right spot is...."

Kurt seemed to meditate... but winced.

".....and not get distracted by a past life where the five of us were androids...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It wouldn't be a surprise, honestly."
> 
> Kurt thought for a moment.
> 
> ...


Or the past life when you were one dimensional beings.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Or the past life when you were one dimensional beings.


Kurt managed to regain his focus despite that reminder.

"Hmmmmm....... mhmm..... m-mm.... mhmmm...."

A portal suddenly opened into a village.  Most of the buildings were tree huts, there were some blatant silk cocoons in the trees as well... but there was one odd-looking building of an architecture style Ahrakas had never seen.  Someone like Cosmos would have recognized it as quintillions of realities old.

"So the thing about the Hounds is that they respect strength.  It's considered perfectly acceptable to hit someone to get them to back off."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt managed to regain his focus despite that reminder.
> 
> "Hmmmmm....... mhmm..... m-mm.... mhmmm...."
> 
> ...


Noted. So shall we explore this strange new world? Im honestly having a hard time comprehending the architecture of that one big building in that village.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I thought so”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I also think I’m looking at something else”


"Your senses are better than mine.  I don't think I see this supposed other thing."

"You mean like in the background of the card, or...."

"I... might see it.  Point out what you think's going on here, Cosmos."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Noted. So shall we explore this strange new world? Im honestly having a hard time comprehending the architecture of that one big building in that village.


"Because it's from a style way before I was even bound this time around... I think.  Some of the details are still hazy."

The tree village was honestly mostly low-tech.  Not much in the way of furnishings in the homes, except for some kind of hard-cased coffin-like shells that seemed to be lined with something on their insides.  Most likely beds, from their structure.  The beings in those homes seemed to go with a mostly hunter-gatherer lifestyle and minimal attire.

Ahrakas and Kurt would have been accosted by several bipedal creatures.  They looked vaguely dog-like, with short tentacles serving as hair.  Their fingers were bony, their forms fairly thin but not so thin their skeletons showed, and they were covered in scars.  Several of these Hounds proceeded to sniff Kurt and Ahrakas.  Kurt let most of them do their thing, but he punched one in the snout when they started sniffing lower on him.  Eventually, one of the Hounds spoke in an ancient tongue.

Kurt responded in the same tongue.  The two of them went back and forth.  Eventually, Kurt turned to Ahrakas.

"He wants to know what the Temporal Imperium is and its purpose."


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Your senses are better than mine.  I don't think I see this supposed other thing."
> 
> "You mean like in the background of the card, or...."
> 
> "I... might see it.  Point out what you think's going on here, Cosmos."


*He points to where his eyes are pointing in the card*


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

*He was looking to the right*


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He was looking to the right*


Cosmos:”I don’t remember what I was looking at”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He points to where his eyes are pointing in the card*





Universe said:


> *He was looking to the right*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t remember what I was looking at”


"Not sure I can tell just from this what you were looking at, either."

"I don't see anything either."

"Cosmos, are a dragon's eyes supposed to reflect light to some degree the way mortals' eyes do sometimes?  Because your eyes aren't doing so in this picture."


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not sure I can tell just from this what you were looking at, either."
> 
> "I don't see anything either."
> 
> "Cosmos, are a dragon's eyes supposed to reflect light to some degree the way mortals' eyes do sometimes?  Because your eyes aren't doing so in this picture."


Cosmos:”Hmm. Interesting”


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hmm. Interesting”


*He was still trying to remember what he had been looking at*


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He was still trying to remember what he had been looking at*


*He finally sees a reflection in the water of some kind of glowing green crystal* Cosmos:”Does anyone else see that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hmm. Interesting”





Universe said:


> *He was still trying to remember what he had been looking at*





Universe said:


> *He finally sees a reflection in the water of some kind of glowing green crystal* Cosmos:”Does anyone else see that?”


"Despite six eyes, my eyesight is actually kinda bad.  No luck here."

"I know it looks like I have eyes, but they don't function well for what I've molded my body for.  Nothing."

"I see it.  It looks like some green crystal.  But there's been so many types of green crystal through the ages...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Because it's from a style way before I was even bound this time around... I think.  Some of the details are still hazy."
> 
> The tree village was honestly mostly low-tech.  Not much in the way of furnishings in the homes, except for some kind of hard-cased coffin-like shells that seemed to be lined with something on their insides.  Most likely beds, from their structure.  The beings in those homes seemed to go with a mostly hunter-gatherer lifestyle and minimal attire.
> 
> ...


The Temporal Imperium is dedicated to serving the Architects and enforcing their will. Our primary directive is to prevent people from traveling through time and interfering with the Architects plans.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Temporal Imperium is dedicated to serving the Architects and enforcing their will. Our primary directive is to prevent people from traveling through time and interfering with the Architects plans.


Kurt spoke in the ancient language.  There was some more back and forth.

After a moment, the lead Hound got a bit more menacing.  Kurt held a hand up and summoned the pet carrier to his side, showing the puppy within.

Immediately, the Hounds' eyes all went wide.  They prostrated themselves before Kurt.

Kurt spoke again.  They all stood, several of them going in different directions but one of them staying.

"It took him a bit to catch on that the Architects and the Great Old Ones were the same beings.  It really sucks that the binding prevents me from recognizing or saying my own name... we'd have had trouble if I didn't have the Hound puppy."

Two of the Hounds came back.  One carried a red flask of some kind, and the other a slab of pink meat.

"It's custom to offer food and drink to a guest here..... thing is, any alcohol here tends to be fermented blood and this particular slab of meat is raw.  The Hounds don't tend to take 'no' for an answer on this, and I think it's caused fights with other species on this planet.  If I weren't here, you'd have no choice but to accept.  But since I am here, it's up to you."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt spoke in the ancient language.  There was some more back and forth.
> 
> After a moment, the lead Hound got a bit more menacing.  Kurt held a hand up and summoned the pet carrier to his side, showing the puppy within.
> 
> ...


Dont worry Ive eaten and drank stranger things.
_I accept the wine and meat and then I raised the flask in a toast._
Qapla'!
_I then gulp the wine down and then savagely begin tearing into the meat._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dont worry Ive eaten and drank stranger things.
> _I accept the wine and meat and then I raised the flask in a toast._
> Qapla'!
> _I then gulp the wine down and then savagely begin tearing into the meat._


Well, they did the best they could with the wine... the meat was tasty for sure.

The Hounds bowed in respect.  They spoke in an ancient tongue.  There was more back and forth.  The lead Hound pointed to the ancient-looking building.

"I told them about our situation.  They tell me my old kennel is in the ancient building there.  I have vague memories of a menagerie that isn't just the quadruped Hounds, but also includes several other exotic creatures of this planet."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, they did the best they could with the wine... the meat was tasty for sure.
> 
> The Hounds bowed in respect.  They spoke in an ancient tongue.  There was more back and forth.  The lead Hound pointed to the ancient-looking building.
> 
> "I told them about our situation.  They tell me my old kennel is in the ancient building there.  I have vague memories of a menagerie that isn't just the quadruped Hounds, but also includes several other exotic creatures of this planet."


So this was your world at one point? Its not what I would have expected, but I guess you were a bit more wild back then.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So this was your world at one point? Its not what I would have expected, but I guess you were a bit more wild back then.


"And if I'm not mistaken on out-of-place worlds, it technically still is my world.  As for me being wild.... we'll see if that aspect of me re-emerges."

Kurt entered the ancient-looking building.

"Ask about any of the wildlife you see in here.  I'll see what I can remember."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And if I'm not mistaken on out-of-place worlds, it technically still is my world.  As for me being wild.... we'll see if that aspect of me re-emerges."
> 
> Kurt entered the ancient-looking building.
> 
> "Ask about any of the wildlife you see in here.  I'll see what I can remember."


_I looked around the building and saw some carvings of strange creatures. They appeared to be white hounds accompanying a figure that appeared to be a hunter._
What are these?


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Despite six eyes, my eyesight is actually kinda bad.  No luck here."
> 
> "I know it looks like I have eyes, but they don't function well for what I've molded my body for.  Nothing."
> 
> "I see it.  It looks like some green crystal.  But there's been so many types of green crystal through the ages...."


Cosmos:”That peculiar picture was taken right after my metamorphosis I remember now”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I looked around the building and saw some carvings of strange creatures. They appeared to be white hounds accompanying a figure that appeared to be a hunter._
> What are these?


"Hmmmm.... there's a few different types of Hounds I have.  There's the traditional bipeds and quadrupeds I have, there's..... wait... there's a hunter in those carvings."

Kurt held his head for a bit.

"I have vague memories of hunting, but believe it or not, there's a second hunter that I vaguely recall teaming up with in the past that uses white hounds.  Mine are blue and they're sole organisms, though with an eldritch tinge.... the other hunter uses white hounds and they're not sole organisms, but more of a brood organism."

Kurt pointed at the carvings.

"So either that hunter is me and those hounds are a variant that got into something bright.... or that hunter is Eihort and those are his Brood Dogs.  Can you see any hints to which it would be in these?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

*The background of the card was an ancient cave that they’ve never seen before but Cosmos*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”That peculiar picture was taken right after my metamorphosis I remember now”





Universe said:


> *The background of the card was an ancient cave that they’ve never seen before but Cosmos*


"Your metamorphosis, huh?  The five were bound a bit over a quadrillion realities ago... was this before that or after?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Your metamorphosis, huh?  The five were bound a bit over a quadrillion realities ago... was this before that or after?"


*Cosmos looked at him* Cosmos:”Way before this is the only picture of me to be taken in that reality and I remember where I was standing in that picture”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hmmmm.... there's a few different types of Hounds I have.  There's the traditional bipeds and quadrupeds I have, there's..... wait... there's a hunter in those carvings."
> 
> Kurt held his head for a bit.
> 
> ...


Upon closer inspection the hunters face appears to be that of a stags skull with a large rack of antlers.


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Cosmos:”Before I tell you do you recognize that cave in the background?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looked at him* Cosmos:”Way before this is the only picture of me to be taken in that reality and I remember where I was standing in that picture”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Before I tell you do you recognize that cave in the background?”


"I would be old enough to know what that cave is, but I don't recognize it."

"I believe I came into being slightly after you, so I might be old enough but I don't have a clue either."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Upon closer inspection the hunters face appears to be that of a stags skull with a large rack of antlers.


"Hmmmm.... that.... it could honestly be a few different beings, but it's not Eihort.  And my form is a little harder to decipher than that."

Kurt had his hand on his chin.

"......seems to be too old to be a Wendigo.... you know, that could have been a depiction of me, but I want your guess.  Do you know of anyone with a stag skull for a face in this time?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hmmmm.... that.... it could honestly be a few different beings, but it's not Eihort.  And my form is a little harder to decipher than that."
> 
> Kurt had his hand on his chin.
> 
> "......seems to be too old to be a Wendigo.... you know, that could have been a depiction of me, but I want your guess.  Do you know of anyone with a stag skull for a face in this time?"


Ive heard stories of a horned hunter named Cernunnos and sometimes called Arawn. Do those names ring a bell?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive heard stories of a horned hunter named Cernunnos and sometimes called Arawn. Do those names ring a bell?


"Now that you mention them?  Vaguely.  But only vaguely.  Very, very old servant of mine.  We're talking several billion realities ago here.  I consider him something of a respected rival, truth be told."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Now that you mention them?  Vaguely.  But only vaguely.  Very, very old servant of mine.  We're talking several billion realities ago here.  I consider him something of a respected rival, truth be told."


You think they might still be around?
Either way lets keep moving on through here. Lets hope past you didnt booby trap anything.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You think they might still be around?
> Either way lets keep moving on through here. Lets hope past you didnt booby trap anything.


"Unsure, to be honest.  He tends to disappear for long stretches at a time.  Think the last I saw of him was a few hundred realities ago."

Kurt moved on through the building.

"And don't worry about booby traps.  There's a designated course for that sort of thing, we won't be crossing it on the way to the kennel."


----------



## Universe (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I would be old enough to know what that cave is, but I don't recognize it."
> 
> "I believe I came into being slightly after you, so I might be old enough but I don't have a clue either."


Cosmos:”The center of the Earth”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Unsure, to be honest.  He tends to disappear for long stretches at a time.  Think the last I saw of him was a few hundred realities ago."
> 
> Kurt moved on through the building.
> 
> "And don't worry about booby traps.  There's a designated course for that sort of thing, we won't be crossing it on the way to the kennel."


My experience with animals indicates that the hounds will either be happy to see you or angry that you havent showed up to feed them. Lets hope its the first scenario.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My experience with animals indicates that the hounds will either be happy to see you or angry that you havent showed up to feed them. Lets hope its the first scenario.


As the duo proceeded through the building, they eventually reached a larger room with very roomy cages.  There were two more of the hound-like bipeds at the entryway.  One of them accepted Kurt's pet carrier.  To the surprise of all present, they spoke in Earth languages.

?????: "I am surprised you brought someone to this planet, Tindalos."

"Ahrakas, meet Baree and Kazan.  Vague memories of them as kennel masters have come back to me."

Baree: "He is... still bound, then, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As the duo proceeded through the building, they eventually reached a larger room with very roomy cages.  There were two more of the hound-like bipeds at the entryway.  One of them accepted Kurt's pet carrier.  To the surprise of all present, they spoke in Earth languages.
> 
> ?????: "I am surprised you brought someone to this planet, Tindalos."
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes. We are close to undoing the binding though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Unfortunately yes. We are close to undoing the binding though.


Kazan: "It will be great, seeing the master unbound again after all these years."

Baree: "It is already great seeing him in some form again, Kazan.  Tindalos, do you plan to keep the otter form as one of your avatars?"

"It's a possibility.... say, Ahrakas?  If I WERE to keep any of my past bodies as permanent avatars... you've heard some of the descriptions of them, are there any you'd personally take if you were in my position?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kazan: "It will be great, seeing the master unbound again after all these years."
> 
> Baree: "It is already great seeing him in some form again, Kazan.  Tindalos, do you plan to keep the otter form as one of your avatars?"
> 
> "It's a possibility.... say, Ahrakas?  If I WERE to keep any of my past bodies as permanent avatars... you've heard some of the descriptions of them, are there any you'd personally take if you were in my position?"


Thats hard to say, I can comprehend your otter form pretty well, your body from the past reality may complicate things because that image has been tainted by the rebellion. Your original form might be good as well.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thats hard to say, I can comprehend your otter form pretty well, your body from the past reality may complicate things because that image has been tainted by the rebellion. Your original form might be good as well.


"Hm.  I should try that question with Cosmos or one of the other dragon gods."

Baree: "Did you already have some in mind, master?"

"A couple.  The otter form is likely.  Estark, from two realities ago, is in consideration... as is that of Chronos Coyote, the form I took when I was an android once."

Kazan: "An odd choice, the robot reality.  There was you, Empyreal Ermine, Landscape Leatherback, Melody Magpie, and..... who was the other?"

"Render Rhino.  Look, I know they sound like Maverick names... that's pretty much how bad the robot reality was."

Baree: "I have no idea what you mean by that, Tindalos."

"Never mind.  Ahrakas, Fabiana was the magpie, Oriana was the turtle, Cooper was the rhino and of course Pavlin was the ermine.  Anyways.... there may be a couple of other forms... I know I'm keeping Tektite as an avatar, but I was thinking of something a bit creative as one of the avatars.  Dragon body and limbs and wings, wolf face and hands and feet and tail."

Kazan: "Still needs something.... any ideas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hm.  I should try that question with Cosmos or one of the other dragon gods."
> 
> Baree: "Did you already have some in mind, master?"
> 
> ...


Perhaps perpetually flaming wings?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Perhaps perpetually flaming wings?


"Flaming wings.  That strikes me as more Pavlin's- erm, Cthugha's style."

Baree: "How about clock-face eyes?"

".....oh yes, because I'm the one that sets the speed of things so often when making these realities.  Actually, how much DO you know of which aspects each of us builds in the realities, Ahrakas?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Flaming wings.  That strikes me as more Pavlin's- erm, Cthugha's style."
> 
> Baree: "How about clock-face eyes?"
> 
> ".....oh yes, because I'm the one that sets the speed of things so often when making these realities.  Actually, how much DO you know of which aspects each of us builds in the realities, Ahrakas?"


Not too much, I was young when it happened last time and only a select few were given details about the process. I feel like Apophis might know the most info about it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Not too much, I was young when it happened last time and only a select few were given details about the process. I feel like Apophis might know the most info about it.


"I probably should give you more details one of these days.  Even when we're unbound, you're still going to be an important leader for quite a while.  Suffice to say... the rebellion's failure is the core reason why planets spin this time, as well as the strength of the tides.  I still felt urges to get back at Aten one last time and Khione was too much of an enabler for him, so I chose to screw with both."

Kazan: "All five of them have petty vendettas like this.  Always have.  I see that even having their memories and powers  bound doesn't stop them."

Baree: "Do you have any ideas for getting these five to stop the petty nonsense?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I probably should give you more details one of these days.  Even when we're unbound, you're still going to be an important leader for quite a while.  Suffice to say... the rebellion's failure is the core reason why planets spin this time, as well as the strength of the tides.  I still felt urges to get back at Aten one last time and Khione was too much of an enabler for him, so I chose to screw with both."
> 
> Kazan: "All five of them have petty vendettas like this.  Always have.  I see that even having their memories and powers  bound doesn't stop them."
> 
> Baree: "Do you have any ideas for getting these five to stop the petty nonsense?"


Honestly I have no clue. I just do as they say.
But perhaps they can learn from their mistakes and improve themselves.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly I have no clue. I just do as they say.
> But perhaps they can learn from their mistakes and improve themselves.


Baree: "If he can handle remembering all of them at once.  We've seen the five unbound a few times before, and they have a tendency to rampage right afterward because it hurts to remember everything at once."

Kazan: "They usually wind up having to spend millennia fixing the messes of those rampages."

Baree: "Maybe there's a few beings around who know those rampages better. The two of us have been well clear of those incidents."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree: "If he can handle remembering all of them at once.  We've seen the five unbound a few times before, and they have a tendency to rampage right afterward because it hurts to remember everything at once."
> 
> Kazan: "They usually wind up having to spend millennia fixing the messes of those rampages."
> 
> Baree: "Maybe there's a few beings around who know those rampages better. The two of us have been well clear of those incidents."


That sounds exactly why I was against the idea of unbinding them during the current war.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That sounds exactly why I was against the idea of unbinding them during the current war.


Baree: "War?"

"A human empire that hasn't given up even after collapsing 11 times.  36 galaxies, lots of different ships and the like.... several potential problem allies, including the Unspeakable One."

Kazan: "Oh boy...."

"Not expecting to have an animal just for that occasion, I was looking into getting an adult Hound so we can bypass the defenses of some of their nobility."

Baree: "We have quite a few of those.  Let's see...."

Kazan: "While Baree's getting that, who was suggesting they be unbound in the middle of a war and why?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree: "War?"
> 
> "A human empire that hasn't given up even after collapsing 11 times.  36 galaxies, lots of different ships and the like.... several potential problem allies, including the Unspeakable One."
> 
> ...


So much has happened it has slipped my mind on who suggested it but I think the reasoning was that unbound the Architects will be better at conducting a war and ending it quickly.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So much has happened it has slipped my mind on who suggested it but I think the reasoning was that unbound the Architects will be better at conducting a war and ending it quickly.


Kazan: "If you figure out who it is tell him he has to wait.  If he persists... here."

Kazan handed Ahrakas a small green crystal.

Kazan: "Memory crystal of the last time I saw one of those rampages."

"While you're talking about crystals, Ahrakas might have to communicate with beings who only know eldritch tongues.  Got anything for that?"

Kazan: "There are language crystals that could enhance a communicator, but I don't have any of them, and I don't know where to get them either. I do know they look like trapezohedrons."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kazan: "If you figure out who it is tell him he has to wait.  If he persists... here."
> 
> Kazan handed Ahrakas a small green crystal.
> 
> ...


Ill be sure to show this memory crystal to the other Architects once I get a chance. And I will be on the lookout for those translation crystals.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ill be sure to show this memory crystal to the other Architects once I get a chance. And I will be on the lookout for those translation crystals.


Baree returned with an adult version of the Hound puppy Kurt had had.  This one bore a harness made of the leather of some ancient beast.

Baree: "Here you go.  You remember the commands, right?"

"That I do."

Baree: "This one's a little more playful than the rest - you might have to repeat the commands to get them to listen."

"Understood."

Baree handed Kurt the leash.

"Any other questions for these two?  We're probably not paying another visit for a while..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree returned with an adult version of the Hound puppy Kurt had had.  This one bore a harness made of the leather of some ancient beast.
> 
> Baree: "Here you go.  You remember the commands, right?"
> 
> ...


So how has this world been doing for the past millennia of Tyndalos's absence?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So how has this world been doing for the past millennia of Tyndalos's absence?


Baree: "Just as wild as ever... though we do always have off-and-on problems with the city of Shaggai."

Kazan: "There's always been a bit of customs friction between us and those insects.  Usually results in someone getting eaten."

Baree: "I don't know if you've run into worlds where everything's trying to kill you, but foreign mortals don't tend to last a day here no matter their powers.  Most of the residents don't have very long lives either though.  The two of us have exception because we got personal gifts from Tindalos and a permanent task."

Kazan: "There's someone in Shaggai with a similar situation, but we never meet them."

Baree: "I'm sure Tindalos has given you the briefing on the way this planet runs?  And, by his own accounts, defies ecological reality?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree: "Just as wild as ever... though we do always have off-and-on problems with the city of Shaggai."
> 
> Kazan: "There's always been a bit of customs friction between us and those insects.  Usually results in someone getting eaten."
> 
> ...


Yes, this world is quite...terrifying, for lack of a better word.
Whos the other guy with a task?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, this world is quite...terrifying, for lack of a better word.
> Whos the other guy with a task?


Baree: ".....what... WAS his name...?"

Kazan: "Menoptra, I think."

Baree: "In addition to the menagerie here, Tindalos owns a few insect colonies-"

"Scout colonies.  Ancient insects that can approach a scene undetected, record the whole thing, and play it back for me.  Every Architect has ways of monitoring vast swathes of existence, that is my method.  Menoptra's the coordinator and also in charge of storing those memories in other ways.  When I'm unbound, I may stay a while with him in order to recover full memories of what I missed."

Kazan: "It does take a long time to absorb the memories of a quadrillion realities..."

"I am aware.  If anyone has hurt Azathoth and not been punished for it, though... I must know, at that time."

Baree: "For all their vendettas, they actually take pretty good care of Azathoth.  And Azathoth actually kind of likes them.  Senile schemer that he is."

"You're better off not knowing how those two aspects manage to work together."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”The center of the Earth”


"I thought the Earth was only around for this reality?"

"Not the case, Yig.  There has been some version of Earth in every reality."

"So Earth's an out-of-phase realm?"

"Wrong again, Yig.  Every realm has at least one inhabitable planet and every reality has at least one inhabitable planet that has full variety on it."

"Rumor has it that it was actually supposed to be Mars last time, but the rebellion kind of screwed that up in a couple ways.  EVERY inhabitable planet has the potential for 'full variety' this time."

"Anyways, Yig, the 'full variety' planets are something of an agreement by the Architects and the dragons.  Basically so the dragons don't have to spend lots of time wandering the stars to get something basic."

"Easier to hide their secrets on full-variety worlds too."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I thought the Earth was only around for this reality?"
> 
> "Not the case, Yig.  There has been some version of Earth in every reality."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Agreed the morals think that the center of the earth is incredibly hot but it’s not”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Agreed the morals think that the center of the earth is incredibly hot but it’s not”


"Most beings aren't made with a lot of temperature adaptation possibility.  I'm quite literally built like a statue, so I could handle quite a bit of heat."

"Heat's quite the norm when you're underground most of the time.  I have more issues with cold environments in all honesty."

"Mortals are only durable relative to their most common environment.  How many realities ago was the last time everyone was meant for the heat?  Was it sixty?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Most beings aren't made with a lot of temperature adaptation possibility.  I'm quite literally built like a statue, so I could handle quite a bit of heat."
> 
> "Heat's quite the norm when you're underground most of the time.  I have more issues with cold environments in all honesty."
> 
> "Mortals are only durable relative to their most common environment.  How many realities ago was the last time everyone was meant for the heat?  Was it sixty?"


Cosmos:”the core of the earth isn’t hot it’s just warm”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”the core of the earth isn’t hot it’s just warm”


"Once again, mortals tend to be built too frail to appreciate it.  They have a hard time handling anything besides a very narrow range of temperatures.  That's been true in every reality, it's especially true in this one."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Once again, mortals tend to be built too frail to appreciate it.  They have a hard time handling anything besides a very narrow range of temperatures.  That's been true in every reality, it's especially true in this one."


*Cosmos sighed and said something unflattering about the empire in Ancient Greek*


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Once again, mortals tend to be built too frail to appreciate it.  They have a hard time handling anything besides a very narrow range of temperatures.  That's been true in every reality, it's especially true in this one."


Cosmos:”It’s not as hot as they think it is Jules vernes was right about it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s not as hot as they think it is Jules vernes was right about it”


"Who is Cosmos talking about?"

"I dunno, I've been busy protecting dinosaurs for eons."

"An old writer from Earth.  Journey to the Center of the Earth, Twenty-Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, Around the World in Eighty Days.  Those are the prominent ones.  Haven't had a chance to read them myself, but they're commonly known on a lot of civilized worlds."

"A writer from Earth?  So the fact that they're common knowledge across the universe is a sign of Ahrakas meddling again?"

"There is so much that qualifies as that, that I need to remind you he's not the only one distributing Earth knowledge."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Who is Cosmos talking about?"
> 
> "I dunno, I've been busy protecting dinosaurs for eons."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos nods* Cosmos:”He’s actually met me but kept it a secret”


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Cosmos:”I don’t think he remembered me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree: ".....what... WAS his name...?"
> 
> Kazan: "Menoptra, I think."
> 
> ...


Baree: "Honestly, though.... Menoptra, in trying to monitor all of that, tends to not make himself available to anyone but Tindalos."

"And with my current binding situation, I may not be able to recognize any of the memories given."

Kazan: "If you've got any more questions, I'd like to hear them. Otherwise, it's time for you two to go kick some butt."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Cosmos:” do you remember the time I was slapped by a female dragon?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:” do you remember the time I was slapped by a female dragon?”


"Which time?  There's been a few."

"You've seen more than one, Chaugnar Faugn?"

"Oh yes.  You are going to want to be specific, Cosmos, or I'll bring up the very very first one when you were less than a millennium old."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Which time?  There's been a few."
> 
> "You've seen more than one, Chaugnar Faugn?"
> 
> "Oh yes.  You are going to want to be specific, Cosmos, or I'll bring up the very very first one when you were less than a millennium old."


*He blushes embarrassed*


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Cosmos:”I don’t know what you’re talking about.”


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

*I came in at that moment* “oooh story time I love story time!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He blushes embarrassed*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I don’t know what you’re talking about.”


"While she was learning emotions, Celestia did it once."

"Wait... Cosmos' _wife_?"

"Yes.  I don't know what led up to it, but I think that's the loudest I've ever heard you scream, Cosmos.  The Architects were shocked she did it - and so was she."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "While she was learning emotions, Celestia did it once."
> 
> "Wait... Cosmos' _wife_?"
> 
> "Yes.  I don't know what led up to it, but I think that's the loudest I've ever heard you scream, Cosmos.  The Architects were shocked she did it - and so was she."


Cosmos:”Oh you had to bring that up for the record that was an accident!”


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

“Did it leave a mark?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh you had to bring that up for the record that was an accident!”


"That it was.  Neither of you recognized it immediately, but it was."

"What do you mean by 'while she was learning emotions'?"

"Emotions as we know them weren't around that many realities ago.  I think Cosmos and Celestia, just by being raised by the Architects, wound up teaching THEM what emotions were - because the five didn't quite have them when raising me and I had to learn later...."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That it was.  Neither of you recognized it immediately, but it was."
> 
> "What do you mean by 'while she was learning emotions'?"
> 
> "Emotions as we know them weren't around that many realities ago.  I think Cosmos and Celestia, just by being raised by the Architects, wound up teaching THEM what emotions were - because the five didn't quite have them when raising me and I had to learn later...."


Cosmos:”Then she stepped on my tail”


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Cosmos:”That hurt a lot”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Then she stepped on my tail”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”That hurt a lot”


"I can imagine.  It sounds like a rough childhood."

"I'm pretty sure that before emotions came to be, all childhoods were rough."

"How so?"

"Harder to be a parent when you can't recognize your child's needs, and emotions are by far the easiest way to find out."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I can imagine.  It sounds like a rough childhood."
> 
> "I'm pretty sure that before emotions came to be, all childhoods were rough."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:” oh that’s nothing compared to metamorphosis”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:” oh that’s nothing compared to metamorphosis”


"I didn't get a process like that either.  The closest I got to keeping my power in check was my dormancy cycle."

"You were built to withstand the power.  Closest I got was shedding, and that has a huge list of possible complications.  I was blind for two realities once because one shed didn't finish properly and left caps on the eyes."

"When I get too powerful, the power buds off my body into another Chthonian.  I don't know how that happened, I just know it started when I started emulating that aspect of Tindalos."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I didn't get a process like that either.  The closest I got to keeping my power in check was my dormancy cycle."
> 
> "You were built to withstand the power.  Closest I got was shedding, and that has a huge list of possible complications.  I was blind for two realities once because one shed didn't finish properly and left caps on the eyes."
> 
> "When I get too powerful, the power buds off my body into another Chthonian.  I don't know how that happened, I just know it started when I started emulating that aspect of Tindalos."


Cosmos:”It’s like a caterpillar into a butterfly”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s like a caterpillar into a butterfly”


"So it is quite literally rebuilding your body from the inside.  Yeah, I can see how that gets painful."

"Any.... other peculiar side effects?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So it is quite literally rebuilding your body from the inside.  Yeah, I can see how that gets painful."
> 
> "Any.... other peculiar side effects?"


Cosmos:”Shock exhaustion slight memory loss”


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Cosmos:”It’s not fun but it’s necessary”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Shock exhaustion slight memory loss”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s not fun but it’s necessary”


"Sadly, I've seen what happens when a reality dragon fails to pupate like that.  It's.... not a pretty sight."

"What happens?"

"It either wrecks their body or destroys their mind.  Wrecked body would be the case of Zoth-Ommog, destroyed mind would be Y'golonac - we don't talk about him - and combined case would be Ubbo-Sathla.  Remember any of those three, Cosmos?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sadly, I've seen what happens when a reality dragon fails to pupate like that.  It's.... not a pretty sight."
> 
> "What happens?"
> 
> "It either wrecks their body or destroys their mind.  Wrecked body would be the case of Zoth-Ommog, destroyed mind would be Y'golonac - we don't talk about him - and combined case would be Ubbo-Sathla.  Remember any of those three, Cosmos?"


Cosmos:”Oh dear I tried to forget about that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh dear I tried to forget about that”


"I'm just winding up the most embarrassing old man today, aren't I?"

"Why don't-"

"Shudde M'ell?  I know you want to be inquisitive... not this time.  Please don't prompt Chaugnar Faugn about these things.  Y'golonac was THAT bad."


----------



## Universe (Oct 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm just winding up the most embarrassing old man today, aren't I?"
> 
> "Why don't-"
> 
> "Shudde M'ell?  I know you want to be inquisitive... not this time.  Please don't prompt Chaugnar Faugn about these things.  Y'golonac was THAT bad."


Cosmos:”Agreed”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree: ".....what... WAS his name...?"
> 
> Kazan: "Menoptra, I think."
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree: "Honestly, though.... Menoptra, in trying to monitor all of that, tends to not make himself available to anyone but Tindalos."
> 
> "And with my current binding situation, I may not be able to recognize any of the memories given."
> 
> Kazan: "If you've got any more questions, I'd like to hear them. Otherwise, it's time for you two to go kick some butt."


"I think I'll save any questions for after I'm unbound."

Baree: "So, it's just humans and a few other supernaturals you're up against?"

"Humans with powers, a few supernaturals.... one of our allies may worship some form of the dragons that bound us in the first place...."

Kazan: "Dragons that bound you, huh?  If you run into those beings again, I heard rumor that there's a supposed King of Dragons who has a magical backdoor to control any dragon species - apparently he doesn't use it both because of some ethics thing and supposedly because it's an adaptation of a spell you had that has a similar fatigue problem."

"Fatigue problem?"

Kazan: "Any of the five Architects can completely puppet an entire group of beings, but it drains so hard that afterwards they have to sleep an hour for every second of control. This supposed King of Dragons got it down to four hours for every full minute, but only in respect to groups of dragons. If you find this king and get in good with him, maybe you can put the fear in these binding dragons and put them back in their rightful place."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think I'll save any questions for after I'm unbound."
> 
> Baree: "So, it's just humans and a few other supernaturals you're up against?"
> 
> ...


Fascinating, do you happen to recall his name?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Fascinating, do you happen to recall his name?


Baree: "Sadly, I don't.  Supposedly the Architects personally raised him...."

Kurt's eyes went wide.

"Ahrakas.... it couldn't be HIM.... could it?"

Kazan: "What do you mean?"

"There's a dragon we met that kept claiming he was the god of dragons.... and kept claiming he was an equal to us.... it would be a little too easy for this supposed king to be him... but it's a possibility."

Baree and Kazan started laughing.

Baree: "He claims he's an equal to you?"

"He in fact kept saying we don't know how much power he has."

Kazan laughed harder.

Kazan: "If he has something over one of you five, it's not power. No, he might have accepted the five of you and the five of you accepted him, but it wasn't by him displaying anywhere near equal power. You five made him."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Baree: "Sadly, I don't.  Supposedly the Architects personally raised him...."
> 
> Kurt's eyes went wide.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling it might really be him. You dont reckon he has some kind of amnesia though?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I have a feeling it might really be him. You dont reckon he has some kind of amnesia though?


"Hard to say.  I don't think it's true amnesia, more the fact that he'd forget since we've been bound for so utterly long.  Kind of like how mortals collectively forget past horrors within a generation or two."

Baree: "Maybe wait to ask until after the war."

"Maybe.  Ahrakas, you think they need more time to prep, or are we ready for Mandalore?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hard to say.  I don't think it's true amnesia, more the fact that he'd forget since we've been bound for so utterly long.  Kind of like how mortals collectively forget past horrors within a generation or two."
> 
> Baree: "Maybe wait to ask until after the war."
> 
> "Maybe.  Ahrakas, you think they need more time to prep, or are we ready for Mandalore?"


I think we are ready.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we are ready.


Kazan: "For the freedom of all existence, I hope you succeed."

"Thanks."

Kurt opened a portal to the Imperial Palace.  He and his hound stepped through, the hound getting more than a few stares.


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kazan: "For the freedom of all existence, I hope you succeed."
> 
> "Thanks."
> 
> Kurt opened a portal to the Imperial Palace.  He and his hound stepped through, the hound getting more than a few stares.


*Cosmos looks at him* Cosmos:”Glad you could join us”


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

*Cosmos was more awake than ever and was refreshing his memory on spells*


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Cosmos:”Oh forgot about that spell oh that’s why stupid stamina drain”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks at him* Cosmos:”Glad you could join us”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was more awake than ever and was refreshing his memory on spells*


Kurt looked at Cosmos.  The full-grown hound next to him might have brought back some bad memories.

"We're basically ready for this war.  We go on the High Imperator's signal."

Kurt noted the unease of Chaugnar Faugn, Yig, and Shudde M'ell.

"Oh, the hound's there to go after any leaders who barricade themselves in their fortresses."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh forgot about that spell oh that’s why stupid stamina drain”


"You know, we were just talking about a spell with massive stamina drain right before we left my realm."


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt looked at Cosmos.  The full-grown hound next to him might have brought back some bad memories.
> 
> "We're basically ready for this war.  We go on the High Imperator's signal."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Oh really how interesting”


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

*he was wearing something that caught Kurt’s  attention It was a crown made of Cosmic Diamond*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh really how interesting”


"Apparently all five of the Architects have a spell that allows us to puppet groups of beings, with that as the main restriction.  Like, really extreme levels of fatigue, like a day for six seconds of control.  Someone made a specialized version of the spell befitting their own role."



Universe said:


> *he was wearing something that caught Kurt’s  attention It was a crown made of Cosmic Diamond*


"You know, we have been mostly surrounded by the royalty... I was wondering when someone started wearing the implements of such."


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apparently all five of the Architects have a spell that allows us to puppet groups of beings, with that as the main restriction.  Like, really extreme levels of fatigue, like a day for six seconds of control.  Someone made a specialized version of the spell befitting their own role."
> 
> 
> "You know, we have been mostly surrounded by the royalty... I was wondering when someone started wearing the implements of such."


Cosmos:”As the king of all of the Dragons it was about time I’d got recognized I think I’ve said too much although it was kind of obvious”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”As the king of all of the Dragons it was about time I’d got recognized I think I’ve said too much although it was kind of obvious”


"It was.  I'm also pretty sure you're the one with the specialized spell.  Got any memories of being raised by us?  We would have unfortunately been cut off from those by the binding."


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It was.  I'm also pretty sure you're the one with the specialized spell.  Got any memories of being raised by us?  We would have unfortunately been cut off from those by the binding."


Cosmos:”I believe I do actually”


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Cosmos:”Lets see ummm wow there are a lot of memories in here”


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Cosmos:”I remember the first time we met I punched one of you in the face by accident”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I believe I do actually”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Lets see ummm wow there are a lot of memories in here”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I remember the first time we met I punched one of you in the face by accident”


"Don't know which one of us it would have been, but it would not surprise me if you had quite the left hook as a young'un."


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Don't know which one of us it would have been, but it would not surprise me if you had quite the left hook as a young'un."


Cosmos:”I’m quite proud of it myself”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m quite proud of it myself”


"You should be."

Kurt took a deep breath.

"Anyways.... we're about ready to launch."

Kurt felt something.  He took out the egg that Tyrim had given him a long time ago.

".....hm?  The AI core's just hatched...."

-----------

Across the universe, the Architects all took out the respective eggs they'd been given.

_On Thulcan....._

"Guys?  The AI core Tyrim gave me has matured...."

_On Fumalsamakah...._

"Hold on, I was given an AI core and it looks like it's ready...."

_On Mars/Barsoom....._

"Raiden, our AI core that I was given has matured...."

_On R'lyeh......_

"The AI core I was given has grown into being usable for a ship.  I'm going to need to go install it."

-------------

Ahrakas and Cosmos received a telepathic message.

_"I felt something strange.... I think those AI cores are ready to be installed in the kids' respective scout ships.  I'm cluing Tyrim in and he should have the main carrier ready momentarily."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You should be."
> 
> Kurt took a deep breath.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Ok good to know”


----------



## Universe (Oct 3, 2022)

*Cosmos powers up to full power* Cosmos:”Time to show them who they’re messing with”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ok good to know”


Cosmos, Firuthi, and Ahrakas could hear a brief bit of mental static, followed by a statement.

_"Hey check it out, the radio on the Asgard has psychic frequency options!"_

There was a pause.

_"Anyways, gonna park this thing near the Imperial Palace.  Let's hope I don't have to do the Kessel Run, eh?"_


----------



## Universe (Oct 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cosmos, Firuthi, and Ahrakas could hear a brief bit of mental static, followed by a statement.
> 
> _"Hey check it out, the radio on the Asgard has psychic frequency options!"_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Don’t remind me”


----------



## Universe (Oct 3, 2022)

*He was having a flashback in which one of his older brothers lost an eye and was hoping it would never happen again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Don’t remind me”





Universe said:


> *He was having a flashback in which one of his older brothers lost an eye and was hoping it would never happen again*


A ship arrived at the Imperial Palace.  It was certainly larger than Ahrakas' vessel, and overall looked exactly like an attempt by a mortal to replicate a celestial dragon vessel.  It wasn't exactly a bad attempt, just a.... limited one.

Tyrim spoke over the intercom.

"I think the kids should bring their cores on here.  We can see what kind of ships they'll wind up piloting."

"We probably have time to spare for this, Ahrakas, but this has to be the last distraction before battle."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A ship arrived at the Imperial Palace.  It was certainly larger than Ahrakas' vessel, and overall looked exactly like an attempt by a mortal to replicate a celestial dragon vessel.  It wasn't exactly a bad attempt, just a.... limited one.
> 
> Tyrim spoke over the intercom.
> 
> ...


Indeed, time isnt really on our side.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Indeed, time isnt really on our side.


Firuthi sent out a telepathic message.

_"The ship's here, kids.  Let's climb aboard."_

A ramp extended and Firuthi boarded the ship.  It definitely looked... somewhat roomy, inside.  This ship was decked out pretty well for very long stays.

One by one, the Architects arrived and boarded.

"So... we're going to want the hangar for this."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi sent out a telepathic message.
> 
> _"The ship's here, kids.  Let's climb aboard."_
> 
> ...


This is definitely a fine vessel. It suits the Architects very well.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> This is definitely a fine vessel. It suits the Architects very well.


"I have to agree.  This is amazing."

"Home away from home, really."

"And it'll likely be there whenever, really."

"So what do you have to show us at the hangar?"

"There's scout ships, and spots to put the AI cores."

"I think it's time we see what we got.  Let's hope we didn't get any psychopathic cores."

One by one, the Architects put their AI cores into their scout ships.  The AI cores went through loading sequences.

"So, I have a quick way to find out if we got a psychopath.  It looks like the cores are ready for it, so here goes."

Tyrim seemed to take a deep breath.

"You’re in a desert walking along in the sand when all of the sudden you look down, and you see a tortoise, it’s crawling toward you. You reach down, you flip the tortoise over on its back. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can’t, not without your help. But you’re not helping. Why is that?"

How did each of the five AI cores respond?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have to agree.  This is amazing."
> 
> "Home away from home, really."
> 
> ...


The tortoise is the reincarnation of Adolf Hitler.

I am preoccupied by going through my belongings searching for water to give it.

I am one with the tortoise the tortoise is with me, I cannot help the tortoise for I am the tortoise.

The presence of me standing there casts shade on the tortoise, thus there is no reason for me to provide an further aid.

The tortoise only exists in a hypothetical scenario so the answer to this question is meaningless.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The tortoise is the reincarnation of Adolf Hitler.
> 
> I am preoccupied by going through my belongings searching for water to give it.
> 
> ...


"Justice-obsessed.  I think I'll get along with mine."

"I think the one trying to find water is yours, Fabiana."

"Of course Cooper gets the existential headache."

"Being there is shade enough?  Kurt, I think yours might be slightly crazy."

"So... does this mean I got stuck with a replicant?"

"I'd like your take, Ahrakas.  Any of them concern you at all?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Justice-obsessed.  I think I'll get along with mine."
> 
> "I think the one trying to find water is yours, Fabiana."
> 
> ...


They all seem somewhat eccentric but I have no major concerns.
I feel like a prolonged conversation with Coopers ai would be... enlightening.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They all seem somewhat eccentric but I have no major concerns.
> I feel like a prolonged conversation with Coopers ai would be... enlightening.


"Yes, something to do after the war, perhaps."

"....I HAVE to ask about the question you chose, Tyrim."

"What, am I the only one here familiar with Blade Runner?"

"Yes, but why that specific test question?"

"It's an intense one that's fairly culture-independent.  That's why."

"I don't know if the five of us will be ready to fly the scout ships into combat, but we'll need a few moments here, Ahrakas.  It's your call, whether you choose to explore the rest of the ship a bit and wait for us.... or launch the attack."


----------



## Universe (Oct 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes, something to do after the war, perhaps."
> 
> "....I HAVE to ask about the question you chose, Tyrim."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looks like he wants to rip someone’s eye out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks like he wants to rip someone’s eye out*


Tyrim took notice.

"....is something the matter, Cosmos?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tyrim took notice.
> 
> "....is something the matter, Cosmos?"


Cosmos:”Sorry one of my older brothers lost an eye in a war once I don’t want it to happen again”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Sorry one of my older brothers lost an eye in a war once I don’t want it to happen again”


"You wouldn't be referring to Blazar, would you?  He actually managed to cope pretty well with the loss of the eye."

Kurt sighed.

"Can eyebeam better than anyone from that empty socket.  It's as amazing as it is sickening."


----------



## Universe (Oct 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You wouldn't be referring to Blazar, would you?  He actually managed to cope pretty well with the loss of the eye."
> 
> Kurt sighed.
> 
> "Can eyebeam better than anyone from that empty socket.  It's as amazing as it is sickening."


Cosmos:”I believe so”


----------



## Universe (Oct 4, 2022)

Cosmos:”Why do you ask?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I believe so”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Why do you ask?”


"I was just trying to think of reality dragons that had lost an eye long-term and he's the only one that came to mind."

Kurt noted the odd stare Tyrim gave him.

"They recover from a lot, Tyrim, but sometimes they find a new self-image in their injuries.  Blazar's didn't start that way - he lost his eye about a trillion realities ago during a war, when an enemy put a Star Weevil in his bed.  I only know a few things about them, I don't know which inter-reality pest is worse - them or the Comet Ticks."


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was just trying to think of reality dragons that had lost an eye long-term and he's the only one that came to mind."
> 
> Kurt noted the odd stare Tyrim gave him.
> 
> "They recover from a lot, Tyrim, but sometimes they find a new self-image in their injuries.  Blazar's didn't start that way - he lost his eye about a trillion realities ago during a war, when an enemy put a Star Weevil in his bed.  I only know a few things about them, I don't know which inter-reality pest is worse - them or the Comet Ticks."


*I shuddered when I heard that*


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2022)

“I hate those”


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m not loosing an eye”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I shuddered when I heard that*





Universe said:


> “I hate those”


"You have every reason to hate them, Universe.  You've seen what they can do firsthand.  And we never can seem to get rid of them, no matter how many times we reset reality.  One of the few things that can cause problems for reality dragons."



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m not loosing an eye”


"Then remember to watch out for pests... and I think there was also some kind of creature on Planet Solaris whose clear shell makes for some of the best shatter-proof lenses for protective goggles."


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”I  normally booby trap my beds with poison darts that can be deactivated by thermal scanners and energy signature scanning devices”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I  normally booby trap my beds with poison darts that can be deactivated by thermal scanners and energy signature scanning devices”


"I see that overprep and the ensuing paranoia is standard issue for dragons all the way up."

Kurt looked over to Ahrakas.

"We Architects will be back in our places momentarily, and will do more with the scout ships after the war.  I leave it to you to give the signal to start the attack."


----------



## Universe (Oct 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I see that overprep and the ensuing paranoia is standard issue for dragons all the way up."
> 
> Kurt looked over to Ahrakas.
> 
> "We Architects will be back in our places momentarily, and will do more with the scout ships after the war.  I leave it to you to give the signal to start the attack."


Cosmos:”I just don’t want anyone putting anything in my bed”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I just don’t want anyone putting anything in my bed”


"But poison darts for a weevil infestation?  When there are plants on multiple out-of-phase realms, including Planet Solaris, that can naturally repel the little pests?"

"Wardweed.  I remember cultivating the stuff as Ephemeris."


----------



## Universe (Oct 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "But poison darts for a weevil infestation?  When there are plants on multiple out-of-phase realms, including Planet Solaris, that can naturally repel the little pests?"
> 
> "Wardweed.  I remember cultivating the stuff as Ephemeris."


Cosmos:”I like to be prepared”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I like to be prepared”


"Way to downplay it."

"I think we can all say you've got your thing, and we have our understanding of prep work."

"We have a flood of knowledge, of old weapons and armor and gear we have stashed around that has survived multiple realities."

"We remember the names of the celestial gear, at least, as well as much of the rest."

"Ahrakas, I believe we are as ready as we're going to get.  We can play with the scout ships later.  Back to your stations, everyone, it's time for war."

The various Architects returned to their original positions, leaving Kurt as the only one on board the ship.

"He's ready to start the attack, and so am I."


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

*Cosmos sighed If only they knew his pain*


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”If only they knew what I’ve been through”


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”I never got to know my father.”


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

*Cosmos just wanted other civilizations to respect and love him instead of insulting him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I never got to know my father.”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos just wanted other civilizations to respect and love him instead of insulting him*


"You might get a chance when we're unbound, which isn't until after this war."

"Kurt?"

"Don't ask why, but I have a sneaking suspicion that somewhere in our bound memories is proof we raised Infinity.  We only discovered emotions thanks to _you_, though, Cosmos, so if he had them we would not have caught on and our memory of him would be way different."

"So.... you created your own uncles and aunts, not just brothers?"

"Are you surprised?"

"No?"

"Just.... he's in a position where you'd have to know him while he's still bound.  Your experience would wind up different than ours."


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You might get a chance when we're unbound, which isn't until after this war."
> 
> "Kurt?"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I’m just scared what if I don’t recognize him”


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”I just don’t want anyone else to loose an eye”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m just scared what if I don’t recognize him”


"We'll smooth it over.  I get the nagging feeling we'll remember a recognizable form."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I just don’t want anyone else to loose an eye”


"We found out many eons ago that we don't get the choice to prevent those, especially when these wars crop up."


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We'll smooth it over.  I get the nagging feeling we'll remember a recognizable form."
> 
> "We found out many eons ago that we don't get the choice to prevent those, especially when these wars crop up."


*Cosmos looks like he hears something* Cosmos:”INCOMING”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks like he hears something* Cosmos:”INCOMING”


"What is it now?"

Kurt ran for cover.


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What is it now?"
> 
> Kurt ran for cover.


*It was a missile that almost blew a hole in the ship wall and Cosmos got so angry it wasn’t funny* Cosmos:”HOW DARE YOU!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *It was a missile that almost blew a hole in the ship wall and Cosmos got so angry it wasn’t funny* Cosmos:”HOW DARE YOU!”


"Tyrim, find out who shot that missile!"

"On it."

Tyrim was at the controls for a moment.

"Good news, that wasn't a Shogun ship or a Duchy one.  It looks like the pilot is some kind of amphibian... a salamander?"

"Recognize them?"

"That's... that's the insignia of the Dendroba Empire."

"Dendroba?  Wait... that was the remnant empire the poison frog was pleading with the High Imperator about!  Cosmos, they're mortal hostiles!"


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tyrim, find out who shot that missile!"
> 
> "On it."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos actually looks scary not the easy going reality dragon he had been 3 minutes ago*


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”Nobody hurts my family and gets away with it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos actually looks scary not the easy going reality dragon he had been 3 minutes ago*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Nobody hurts my family and gets away with it”


"Oh uh, careful if you plan to shoot them down.  It looks like they were chasing another ship and we just happened to be in the wrong spot."

"Hail the ship that was being chased, would-"

The ship's speaker blared to life.

??????????: "Mayday, mayday! This is the Rukbatian scout ship Nebouxii, we are under attack from a Dendroba Empire battleship! Requesting immediate assistance!"


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh uh, careful if you plan to shoot them down.  It looks like they were chasing another ship and we just happened to be in the wrong spot."
> 
> "Hail the ship that was being chased, would-"
> 
> ...


*Cosmos blasted the attacker*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos blasted the attacker*


The blast sliced a hole in the Dendroba battleship.  It failed to completely destroy it, owing to deflector shields and heavy hull reinforcement - but the fact that it still dealt that much damage to the ship despite all that was certainly a testament to Cosmos' power.

"They're turning all their armament on us now, Cosmos.  Including their Gravedigger Cannon."

"Gravedigger Cannon?"

"Imagine a plasma munition equal to a 1 gigaton nuclear bomb.  Now imagine.... about 100 of them launched as a cluster bomb.  No ship can take that kind of punishment."

"Any ideas, Cosmos?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The blast sliced a hole in the Dendroba battleship.  It failed to completely destroy it, owing to deflector shields and heavy hull reinforcement - but the fact that it still dealt that much damage to the ship despite all that was certainly a testament to Cosmos' power.
> 
> "They're turning all their armament on us now, Cosmos.  Including their Gravedigger Cannon."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Get me outside your ship.”


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”I can absorb the blast and send it back at them”


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

*Suddenly he powers up showing he still had been holding back*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Get me outside your ship.”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I can absorb the blast and send it back at them”


"Airlock, down the hall."

Arrows suddenly lit the way to the airlock.

Normally security protocols would prevent someone from using this thing alone... but Cosmos knew how to override them to jettison himself from the ship.


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Airlock, down the hall."
> 
> Arrows suddenly lit the way to the airlock.
> 
> Normally security protocols would prevent someone from using this thing alone... but Cosmos knew how to override them to jettison himself from the ship.


*Cosmos gets the ship’s attention with his aura* Cosmos:”HEY PUNKS YOU WANT ME YOU’VE GOT ME”


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”KAAAAAAAA”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos gets the ship’s attention with his aura* Cosmos:”HEY PUNKS YOU WANT ME YOU’VE GOT ME”


Sure enough, the Dendroba battleship turned all its armament against Cosmos.

Salamander Captain: "Let's see you survive the Gravedigger Cannon, you overgrown skink!  There won't even be atoms left!"

The ship fired the Gravedigger Cannon.  Right before it reached Cosmos, it scattered into 100 explosives around him, Hellzone Grenade-style.


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sure enough, the Dendroba battleship turned all its armament against Cosmos.
> 
> Salamander Captain: "Let's see you survive the Gravedigger Cannon, you overgrown skink!  There won't even be atoms left!"
> 
> The ship fired the Gravedigger Cannon.  Right before it reached Cosmos, it scattered into 100 explosives around him, Hellzone Grenade-style.


Cosmos:”MEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA MEEEEEEEEEEEEE—“


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

*Cosmos gathered his energy into his hands*


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”Let’s see you handle a Kamemeha”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”MEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA MEEEEEEEEEEEEE—“





Universe said:


> *Cosmos gathered his energy into his hands*


Right before his charge could finish, the Gravedigger munitions all converged on Cosmos and exploded.  Once again, Hellzone Grenade-style.

So what was Cosmos' plan to handle the power of a Gravedigger Cannon?  Energy redirection?  A teleport, as has happened at least once with the very beam attack he was charging?  Or did he just plan on tanking the whole thing?


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Right before his charge could finish, the Gravedigger munitions all converged on Cosmos and exploded.  Once again, Hellzone Grenade-style.
> 
> So what was Cosmos' plan to handle the power of a Gravedigger Cannon?  Energy redirection?  A teleport, as has happened at least once with the very beam attack he was charging?  Or did he just plan on tanking the whole thing?


*His Body absorbed it and was channeled directly into the Kamehameha* Cosmos:”HAAAAAAAAAA” *He fires the Kamehameha*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *His Body absorbed it and was channeled directly into the Kamehameha* Cosmos:”HAAAAAAAAAA” *He fires the Kamehameha*


Being a huge battleship, the attacker didn't exactly have the mobility to dodge a giant beam blast.

There was no explosion from the ship.  Anyone familiar with the attack's history would know why - it tended to _vaporize_ its targets if it way overpowered them.

For all its strength, the Dendroba Empire battleship was still a mortal-designed ship, only limited to one reality's worth of materials.  Its hull simply lacked the composition necessary to dissipate gigatons of plasma, let alone counteract reality dragon chakras.

There was simply nothing left of the ship afterwards.



In the aftermath, Cosmos could see another ship if he looked around.  A small scout ship, several holes in it consistent with heavy laser fire, emitting something like smoke.


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Being a huge battleship, the attacker didn't exactly have the mobility to dodge a giant beam blast.
> 
> There was no explosion from the ship.  Anyone familiar with the attack's history would know why - it tended to _vaporize_ its targets if it way overpowered them.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Hm that’s what I thought”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hm that’s what I thought”


Nebouxii Hailing Frequency: "Is the ship gone? Look, looks like we're out of danger, but their blasts shredded our engine and wrecked life support. We barely had enough metal to weld important parts of the ship shut, and we're both stuck here and running out of air fast..."


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Nebouxii Hailing Frequency: "Is the ship gone? Look, looks like we're out of danger, but their blasts shredded our engine and wrecked life support. We barely had enough metal to weld important parts of the ship shut, and we're both stuck here and running out of air fast..."


Cosmos:”Ok well I’m sure I can arrange something”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ok well I’m sure I can arrange something”


"Wow, I see the scout ship.  Jackson and Saxon once told me they stuffed a ship like that in a cargo bay to sell it for scrap."

_"What do you think, Cosmos?  Do you think that thing could fit in the cargo bay on this vessel?"_


----------



## Universe (Oct 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wow, I see the scout ship.  Jackson and Saxon once told me they stuffed a ship like that in a cargo bay to sell it for scrap."
> 
> _"What do you think, Cosmos?  Do you think that thing could fit in the cargo bay on this vessel?"_


Cosmos:”I think so”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I think so”


"Tyrim, initiate reclamation cycle."

"Uhhh...."

"Ship specifications indicate that the cargo teleporter can safely teleport mortals.  Just do it please."

"If you say so."

A light surrounded the wrecked scout ship.  Cosmos could see it disappear from its spot out in space.

Inside the cargo bay, the wrecked ship appeared.  There was a scream from inside.


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tyrim, initiate reclamation cycle."
> 
> "Uhhh...."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos came inside through the airlock*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos came inside through the airlock*


Meanwhile, with the ship safe and the cargo bay pressurized, Firuthi set to opening up the new ship that had been teleported into cargo.

Inside, it turns out, were several four-armed ducks.

"You look like someone I met at a party once..."

Rukbatian Captain: "I was just teleported, buddy.  You know what having your atoms disassembled and reassembled feels like?"

"I can DO it pretty much any time."

Rukbatian Captain: "Whatever.  This is no time for jokes.  I need to talk to your ship's captain about what I just saw."

"No dice.  The ship's captain is a robot under my command, and besides, there's a far better target to talk to."

Rukbatian Captain: "The High Imperator?"

"He's on board, but I've got even better."

Rukbatian Captain: "....the Architects?"

"One of their longstanding friends actually.  Cosmos, can you come here a minute?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Meanwhile, with the ship safe and the cargo bay pressurized, Firuthi set to opening up the new ship that had been teleported into cargo.
> 
> Inside, it turns out, were several four-armed ducks.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos comes over* Cosmos:”What?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos comes over* Cosmos:”What?”


"The captain of the ship we rescued wants to tell you something."

Rukbatian Captain: "So, uh.... thanks for bailing us out of a jam there."

The four-armed merganser shifted uneasily.

Rukbatian Captain: "We were scouting the stars looking for lost artifacts when we stumbled across a strange book. Something called the 'Liber Mutandis', an old ritual book. We took it and had to flee from an entity named Izrador... we thought we got out of trouble but then that Dendroba ship started chasing us! Are Izrador and the Dendrobians working together?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The captain of the ship we rescued wants to tell you something."
> 
> Rukbatian Captain: "So, uh.... thanks for bailing us out of a jam there."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Hm that sounds troubling”


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The captain of the ship we rescued wants to tell you something."
> 
> Rukbatian Captain: "So, uh.... thanks for bailing us out of a jam there."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I doubt it though”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hm that sounds troubling”


Rukbatian Captain: "That's not all.  When Izrador was chasing us, she was invoking the powers of several beings.  Bokrug, Nyogtha, and Glaaki.  She said they were 'bound' to her and under her power.  Know anything about any of them?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rukbatian Captain: "That's not all.  When Izrador was chasing us, she was invoking the powers of several beings.  Bokrug, Nyogtha, and Glaaki.  She said they were 'bound' to her and under her power.  Know anything about any of them?"


*Cosmos looks shocked* Cosmos:”My brothers” *He managed to keep his anger in check telling himself that he could take it out on the enemy*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks shocked* Cosmos:”My brothers” *He managed to keep his anger in check telling himself that he could take it out on the enemy*


"Hold on, did you say Bokrug, Nyogtha, and Glaaki?"

Rukbatian Captain: "That I did."

"I've had to lecture Glaaki on how to grant immortality to others.  His previous methods.... resulted in very restricted immortals.  He's restrained about it now, learned how to do it properly, and is actually quite knowledgeable and civil, but if he's bound under Izrador that means she'd be forcing him to make walking corpses."

"And the other two?"

"You'd have to ask Cooper about Bokrug and I think either Oriana or Fabiana knows more about Nyogtha."


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2022)

*Cosmos yelled as if he was about to go Super sayian*


----------



## Universe (Oct 10, 2022)

Cosmos:”Oh that is it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos yelled as if he was about to go Super sayian*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh that is it”


"Easy.  What if all three of our biggest opponents appear at once?"

Firuthi thought for a second.

"I think you're best to take on Izrador, given how many beings she's bound over the eons.... Morgoth's mine for his direct interference with the kids.... Universe, if all three of our opponents arrived at once, you comfortable taking on your tormentor Hastur?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Easy.  What if all three of our biggest opponents appear at once?"
> 
> Firuthi thought for a second.
> 
> "I think you're best to take on Izrador, given how many beings she's bound over the eons.... Morgoth's mine for his direct interference with the kids.... Universe, if all three of our opponents arrived at once, you comfortable taking on your tormentor Hastur?"


“It’s payback time”


----------



## Universe (Oct 10, 2022)

*I could feel power I never knew was there*


----------



## Universe (Oct 10, 2022)

“I’m not that scared little kid anymore”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s payback time”





Universe said:


> *I could feel power I never knew was there*





Universe said:


> “I’m not that scared little kid anymore”


"And I'm not the puppet I was built to be."

Firuthi cracked his knuckles.

"Given I was able to impress the kids even before any of us knew our full potential... Morgoth doesn't know what he's in for."


----------



## Universe (Oct 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And I'm not the puppet I was built to be."
> 
> Firuthi cracked his knuckles.
> 
> "Given I was able to impress the kids even before any of us knew our full potential... Morgoth doesn't know what he's in for."


“Ok”


----------



## Universe (Oct 12, 2022)

“Hastur will regret ever trying to bind me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”





Universe said:


> “Hastur will regret ever trying to bind me”


"And if I understood the kids' claims properly, Izrador will regret sharing the binding knowledge with him.  And Morgoth will regret continually messing with the kids' work."

Firuthi snorted.

"If they are not part of this war.... we will deal with them afterwards.  We do not want them operating when the kids are unbound.  Especially not Izrador."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 13, 2022)

The time has come.

To war.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The time has come.
> 
> To war.


Firuthi mentally broadcast the order to the Architects.

The responses came in.

_"The sea squadrons are ready."_

_"This is a moment we all dreaded, but tragically an inevitability.  Let us know when it's time to pacify the common folk, we'll cover that."_

_"It's payback time.  They should have known better than to crash the party.  Let me know when it's my turn."_

_"The Shantaks are ready for action and the Thulcans actually begin to understand the ships at their command.  Dural says the leopard commanded the last fight with this empire... shall he head the tactical command this time?  It's up to you."_

_"I have relayed the orders to the Lords.  Ahrakas, it is your call whether the Asgard gets involved or if it stays a remote command ship."_

"Looks like the kids are all situated.  We dragons are ready if any of the big heavy hitters take the field on their side, or if anyone tries to strike the kids directly."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi mentally broadcast the order to the Architects.
> 
> The responses came in.
> 
> ...


It seems all of our forces have arrived.
Let us rendezvous with the Duchies fleet.


----------



## Universe (Oct 14, 2022)

*I groaned*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It seems all of our forces have arrived.
> Let us rendezvous with the Duchies fleet.





Universe said:


> *I groaned*


"Tyrim, do you know the course?"

Tyrim's eyes flashed with raining code.

"Well I do now.  Kurt sent me the coordinates of where he got stopped in Duchy territory.  Man this cosmic thing is going to take a while."

"Looks like you set them just fine.  We're ready."

"Engaging."

The ship proceeded to go through a wormhole.  During wormhole travel, Firuthi approached the Rukbatian captain that had been beamed aboard.

"You said you had the Liber Mutandis... you might want to give that to the High Imperator, he'll need that later."

A four-armed merganser drake in a captain's uniform approached Ahrakas, carrying a massive tome of rituals.

Rukbatian Captain: "A witch pursued us when we uncovered this ritual book. The dragons talked about said witch, Izrador - are you familiar with her?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tyrim, do you know the course?"
> 
> Tyrim's eyes flashed with raining code.
> 
> ...


*I scooted back*


----------



## Universe (Oct 14, 2022)

Cosmos:”I don’t like her”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tyrim, do you know the course?"
> 
> Tyrim's eyes flashed with raining code.
> 
> ...


Izrador, that name seems familiar. But the familiarity you only know through barely heard whispers.
I remember stories from the old reality that spoke of an ancient being with that name. However I cant remember more, and those stories are most likely lost to history.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Izrador, that name seems familiar. But the familiarity you only know through barely heard whispers.
> I remember stories from the old reality that spoke of an ancient being with that name. However I cant remember more, and those stories are most likely lost to history.


"Perhaps you should ask the kids once we're done with this war.  The only thing I know about Izrador is that she sold secrets to Hastur - secrets he tried to use to bind Universe.  And that comes second-hand from the kids' stories of when they were training Universe."

Firuthi snorted.

"So naturally, I consider Izrador a hostile."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Perhaps you should ask the kids once we're done with this war.  The only thing I know about Izrador is that she sold secrets to Hastur - secrets he tried to use to bind Universe.  And that comes second-hand from the kids' stories of when they were training Universe."
> 
> Firuthi snorted.
> 
> "So naturally, I consider Izrador a hostile."


Do you think they are working together now? Or do you think she is a rouge agent seeking to profit off of the current chaos?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you think they are working together now? Or do you think she is a rouge agent seeking to profit off of the current chaos?


"I'm not sure.  I presume her to be in cahoots with Hastur, personally."

Firuthi suddenly reeled.

"....oh good lord.  Cooper told me about the binding of hers that got used on Universe and how the kids beat it in that reality.  Something he called 'Fenwater Bile'.  He's listing off ingredients.... I don't recognize these names.... Cooper, what would we use to replicate it in this reality?"

Firuthi retched suddenly.

"Well, I did ask.  He said if he were going to try making it in this reality, he'd mix Fernet-Branca wine, something he calls 'seraphic nightshade' - apparently a Solaris plant - and... something he calls 'Carapichea Ipecacuanha'.  If 'ipecacuanha' is the same plant I think it is, this version of Fenwater Bile would have horrifying side effects."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm not sure.  I presume her to be in cahoots with Hastur, personally."
> 
> Firuthi suddenly reeled.
> 
> ...


What kind of side effects are we talking about? Hallucinations? Insanity?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What kind of side effects are we talking about? Hallucinations? Insanity?


"Severe vomiting and profuse sweating."

Firuthi seemed nauseated.

"Cooper tells me the concoction can have worse effects, but I refuse to discuss them.  The fact that he references the notorious ipecac flower is bad enough.  I believe that's originally one of the nastier Earth plants."


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

*I was about to hide in a closet again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was about to hide in a closet again*


"You're awfully on edge for this, Universe.  Are you perhaps familiar with this Fenwater Bile concoction?  Or is the fact we're headed to the Duchy the greater problem?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

“I just don’t like Hastur”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I just don’t like Hastur”


"Well, hiding isn't going to do much good against that guy.  The kids hinted he's a reality dragon too... Cosmos may not consider him a brother, but I get the feeling that statement's just to make it easier to combat him.  We're going up against someone that imitates the kids' darkest moments, the kind of person that considers Aten to be the kids' norm.  Remember that."


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, hiding isn't going to do much good against that guy.  The kids hinted he's a reality dragon too... Cosmos may not consider him a brother, but I get the feeling that statement's just to make it easier to combat him.  We're going up against someone that imitates the kids' darkest moments, the kind of person that considers Aten to be the kids' norm.  Remember that."


*I’ll just beat him up”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I’ll just beat him up”


"He has a tendency to smell fear-"

"ETA fifteen seconds.  Stow some of the stranger talk, we're just about there."

"Okay.  Any last questions before we rendezvous with the Duchy fleet, Ahrakas?  The flower, Hastur's talents... anything?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He has a tendency to smell fear-"
> 
> "ETA fifteen seconds.  Stow some of the stranger talk, we're just about there."
> 
> "Okay.  Any last questions before we rendezvous with the Duchy fleet, Ahrakas?  The flower, Hastur's talents... anything?"


“I’m not scared of him anymore”


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

“What flower?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What flower?”


"Cooper was talking about the ingredients of Fenwater Bile and I asked him what we'd use to replicate the recipe in this reality.  He mentioned a fairly famous Earth flower that I know as the ipecac flower."


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cooper was talking about the ingredients of Fenwater Bile and I asked him what we'd use to replicate the recipe in this reality.  He mentioned a fairly famous Earth flower that I know as the ipecac flower."


“Oh”


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

*I sighed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh”





Universe said:


> *I sighed*


"I'll discuss it more later.  I... think that's a Duchy ship on the viewscreen."

"That's just one of their smaller ships.  You should see the view from the bridge, there's massive ships too."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll discuss it more later.  I... think that's a Duchy ship on the viewscreen."
> 
> "That's just one of their smaller ships.  You should see the view from the bridge, there's massive ships too."


_Indeed more of the Duchies fleet began appearing._
_Many of them were truly massive and had rather sleek and curving designs. Others looked ancient and appeared to have been in space for a very long time.
The vessels viewscreen was beeping to indicate someone was attempting to hail the ship._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Indeed more of the Duchies fleet began appearing._
> _Many of them were truly massive and had rather sleek and curving designs. Others looked ancient and appeared to have been in space for a very long time.
> The vessels viewscreen was beeping to indicate someone was attempting to hail the ship._


"Ahrakas, Firuthi... and Kurt, if you're still on board.... you might want to get to the intercom."

Tyrim hit a button.

"This is the Asgard, acknowledging hailing frequency.  I see you are quite.... ready."

Firuthi's communication was strictly telepathic, to Ahrakas and Kurt.

_"Walk me through some of the original discussion you had with these guys again?...."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, Firuthi... and Kurt, if you're still on board.... you might want to get to the intercom."
> 
> Tyrim hit a button.
> 
> ...


_Basically they want everything the Shogun now controls. The Duke also want some relics returned._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Basically they want everything the Shogun now controls. The Duke also want some relics returned._


_"Pfft.  They do know their time with that control is limited, right?"_

Firuthi stopped with the telepathy.

"The man who answered your frequency is Tyrim, the Asgard's captain.  I am Firuthi and the High Imperator's on board as well.  Loki - or Kurt as I call him - had to focus more on coordinating our troops-"

_"I'm pretty sure they can spot that I'm right here.  I wonder how much they know about the telepathy."_

"-so he's having me, the guy who found him this time, handle the comm for the moment.  I see we're assembled.  Loki briefed us on our side.  First target is Mandalore, yeah?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Pfft.  They do know their time with that control is limited, right?"_
> 
> Firuthi stopped with the telepathy.
> 
> ...


_The image on the viewscreen materialized to reveal an aged looking admiral wearing what appeared to be an archaic version of the Duchies uniform._
Yes, we fought there a thousand years ago before I was cryogenically frozen. It was our last major offensive. Their defenses are quite formidable.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The image on the viewscreen materialized to reveal an aged looking admiral wearing what appeared to be an archaic version of the Duchies uniform._
> Yes, we fought there a thousand years ago before I was cryogenically frozen. It was our last major offensive. Their defenses are quite formidable.


"I have a few ideas for getting past the defenses.... but we might as well try this your way first.  Do you remember ever managing to get a ship on to the planet during that last offensive?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have a few ideas for getting past the defenses.... but we might as well try this your way first.  Do you remember ever managing to get a ship on to the planet during that last offensive?"


Not exactly. One of our Battlecruisers that had its reactor explode crashed on the surface. The surviving crew were able to cause some damage on the surface before they were all killed.
The Shogun are very fond of boarding tactics.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Not exactly. One of our Battlecruisers that had its reactor explode crashed on the surface. The surviving crew were able to cause some damage on the surface before they were all killed.
> The Shogun are very fond of boarding tactics.


Firuthi reached out with telepathy.

_"Kids, Dural... you all catch that?  The Shogun loves boarding."_

_"Ivan's on board and the floors and outer hull have triangular patterns.  Boarders won't survive, period."_

_"Perhaps I should teach you the pincer boarding technique, Dural.  A lot of space armies use it, actually.  I don't think Ivan's fast enough to keep up with that."_

Firuthi stopped the telepathy while Kurt relayed the details of boarding tactics and the pincer technique to the Lords.  The question being whether the Lords who fought the Shogun last time encountered the pincer technique and had a counter - Kurt would relay such a counter if a Lord brought it up.

"A crucial detail.  Loki's relaying that to our teams now.  Did that crew manage to relay anything about actual planetary defenses in their final moments?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi reached out with telepathy.
> 
> _"Kids, Dural... you all catch that?  The Shogun loves boarding."_
> 
> ...


Not much. There were some mentions of heavily fortified ports, military installations, and the Palace. The only meaningful thing we got from them is that on the surface the Shogun use human wave tactics. Just an endless barrage of soldiers, from the descriptions we believe the Shoguns soldiers might be on some sort of stimulant drug to make them fight harder.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Not much. There were some mentions of heavily fortified ports, military installations, and the Palace. The only meaningful thing we got from them is that on the surface the Shogun use human wave tactics. Just an endless barrage of soldiers, from the descriptions we believe the Shoguns soldiers might be on some sort of stimulant drug to make them fight harder.


To the surprise of those on the Asgard, Tyrim telepathically relayed a message to Firuthi, the other dragons on board the ship, Ahrakas, Kurt, and the crew of the Rukbatian vessel they'd picked up.

_"Human wave tactics.  Hahaha... reminds me of the Webbed One's last-ditch swarm efforts.  They're no match for a decent Chorus squad or a single dragon, I can-"_

_"Shelve the telepathy, Tyrim.  I'm trying to have a conversation here."_

_"Wait, what?  I'm using telepathy?!?"_

_"Yes, and it's throwing me off.  Maintain psychic silence."_

_"I'll see what I can do."_

Firuthi stopped the telepathy.

"Endless barrages.  I have some doubts about the Shogun's armies if they have to resort to those... but no matter.  I think I only have two more questions before we begin the assault.  Do they have any favored formations for their ships, and do they prefer ballistic, laser, plasma, or other energy weapons in their armament?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2022)

Cosmos:”They are no match for my power”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They are no match for my power”


"One moment."

Firuthi resumed telepathy, specifically aimed at Cosmos.

_"We can brag about that all we want - actually learning how they function is critical for putting that overwhelming power to work most effectively."_

Firuthi included Universe in the next bit of telepathy.

_"Tyrim seems to have acquired outright telepathy, and not merely limited to his Chorus - does Alpha have proper telepathy too?  Tyrim might need some quick lessons - the psychic static off of him's ruining my concentration."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One moment."
> 
> Firuthi resumed telepathy, specifically aimed at Cosmos.
> 
> ...


_“yes Alpha can”_


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2022)

_“I can hear you”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“yes Alpha can”_





Universe said:


> _“I can hear you”_


_"Please educate Tyrim while I finish negotiations."_

Firuthi stopped the telepathy and resumed speaking.

"Sorry about that.  Communications issue."

Meanwhile, Tyrim piped up on the telepathy again.

_"Okay, I don't get this.  The only psychic voice I had was through that gryphon of mine, Collective Soul.  What's happened to me?  Was this part of the upgrade suite or something?"_


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Please educate Tyrim while I finish negotiations."_
> 
> Firuthi stopped the telepathy and resumed speaking.
> 
> ...


_“Affirmative” _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Affirmative” _


_"So.... walk me through this whole telepathy thing.  The perks, the pitfalls... it was already strange enough that I was awakened with a Chorus in the first place, now we're delving into powers that are always touted as a necessarily flesh-and-blood experience - when the evidence is right in front of us that it's not limited at all."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"So.... walk me through this whole telepathy thing.  The perks, the pitfalls... it was already strange enough that I was awakened with a Chorus in the first place, now we're delving into powers that are always touted as a necessarily flesh-and-blood experience - when the evidence is right in front of us that it's not limited at all."_


_“our code is evolving and learning at an incredible rate we learn as fast as the celestial dragons do that’s the best way I can explain it”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“our code is evolving and learning at an incredible rate we learn as fast as the celestial dragons do that’s the best way I can explain it”_


_"If they wind up giving us a little more time on negotiations, Alpha, you might have to explain the celestial dragon learning process and how they manage to learn so much more and so much faster than mortals.  But I sense they're going to answer the final questions and we won't have time for this explanation yet."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"If they wind up giving us a little more time on negotiations, Alpha, you might have to explain the celestial dragon learning process and how they manage to learn so much more and so much faster than mortals.  But I sense they're going to answer the final questions and we won't have time for this explanation yet."_


_“Affirmative” _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Affirmative” _


_"I'm curious about their weaponry too, truth be told."_

Meanwhile, Firuthi continued to address the admiral.

"The question about their typical ship formations is more important than the one about their standard armament.  Some of the ships adapt better versus some armaments than others, but that won't matter if their ship formations let them target whatever ship they want."


----------



## Universe (Oct 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'm curious about their weaponry too, truth be told."_
> 
> Meanwhile, Firuthi continued to address the admiral.
> 
> "The question about their typical ship formations is more important than the one about their standard armament.  Some of the ships adapt better versus some armaments than others, but that won't matter if their ship formations let them target whatever ship they want."


_“affirmative”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“affirmative”_


Tyrim continued to psychically address Alpha as Firuthi's conversation with the admiral continued.

_"I happened to learn that this ship has adaptive shielding.  Never mind the hull responding to certain types of weapon fire, the weapons don't even reach the hull in the first place.  I'm glad he's asking about that."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tyrim continued to psychically address Alpha as Firuthi's conversation with the admiral continued.
> 
> _"I happened to learn that this ship has adaptive shielding.  Never mind the hull responding to certain types of weapon fire, the weapons don't even reach the hull in the first place.  I'm glad he's asking about that."_


_“it gets stronger depending on what hits it at least it’s supposed to”_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'm curious about their weaponry too, truth be told."_
> 
> Meanwhile, Firuthi continued to address the admiral.
> 
> "The question about their typical ship formations is more important than the one about their standard armament.  Some of the ships adapt better versus some armaments than others, but that won't matter if their ship formations let them target whatever ship they want."


Their main dreadnaughts have heavy firepower and are capable of glassing planets. Some of our intelligence indicates they have obtained a few Retribution and Emperor class Battleships from their interdimensional exploits before those expeditions went missing or rouge. They have adapted the Klingon Bird of Prey as the backbone of their fleet.
For standard formations the Shogun use Battlecruisers to engage other capital ships while the Birds of Prey swarm the opposing ships and attempt to board them. There is usually one Dreadnaught as a command vessel. The Mandalorians usually complement the Shogun fleets with old Imperial Star Destroyers and Venators with complements of Mandalorian fighter craft.


----------



## Universe (Oct 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Their main dreadnaughts have heavy firepower and are capable of glassing planets. Some of our intelligence indicates they have obtained a few Retribution and Emperor class Battleships from their interdimensional exploits before those expeditions went missing or rouge.


*Cosmos did not look impressed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Their main dreadnaughts have heavy firepower and are capable of glassing planets. Some of our intelligence indicates they have obtained a few Retribution and Emperor class Battleships from their interdimensional exploits before those expeditions went missing or rouge. They have adapted the Klingon Bird of Prey as the backbone of their fleet.
> For standard formations the Shogun use Battlecruisers to engage other capital ships while the Birds of Prey swarm the opposing ships and attempt to board them. There is usually one Dreadnaught as a command vessel. The Mandalorians usually complement the Shogun fleets with old Imperial Star Destroyers and Venators with complements of Mandalorian fighter craft.


Firuthi telepathically relayed the information to Kurt, who passed it on to the other Lords.

_"Emperor-class?  Wow, we're going to be dealing with full-on carriers."_

_"We have an ace in the hole against ships that big."_

_"You find something in Mitzie's stash?"_

_"Yes.  Two ships of the sort.  A four-man-crew Railjack-type ship we dubbed the Cosmic Chameleon, and a Behemoth-class ship we dubbed the Basileia.  The Railjack can fly right through Void Shields for our own boarding actions on cap ships... among other things.... and the Basileia's Yamato Cannon can simply bypass the shields as if they weren't there... at extremely long ranges."_

There was a telepathic whistling noise.

_"Mitzie made the good stuff.  I believe they're lesser versions of celestial dragon or reality dragon battleships.  Cosmos, Aifric's piloting the Basileia and Kunibert's piloting the Cosmic Chameleon.  Do you recognize the model of either ship and if you do, can you relay the strengths and weaknesses?"_

While all this was going on, Firuthi resumed speaking with the admiral.

"I believe that's all the questions I have.  I've relayed the information to our fleets.  Once the whole fleet is up to speed, we will launch."

Firuthi briefly projected thoughts towards Ahrakas.

_"So, any special considerations, Ahrakas?"_


----------



## Universe (Oct 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi telepathically relayed the information to Kurt, who passed it on to the other Lords.
> 
> _"Emperor-class?  Wow, we're going to be dealing with full-on carriers."_
> 
> ...


*Cosmos did his best*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos did his best*


Cosmos received mental replies.

Kunibert: _"Okay, I get there's a slingshot meant to launch a dragon through a ship, but we don't exactly have the type of crew and armor to really put that to good use.  Good news is Seth worked with tank crews, so he knows how to aim a charge-up cannon while going at full speed.  Roger will handle shielding and the side guns, I'll handle piloting and the missile armament, and Suzume insisted she could deal with in-battle repairs."_

Aifric: _"So the ranges on this Yamato Cannon.... they're way outside usual detection ranges.  You're basically telling me this is a ship where artillerty is standard-issue.  There's powerful defensive cannons on this at least."_

While this was going on, Firuthi continued to mentally address Ahrakas.

_"How much of what he said did you get to see last time?  I'm trying to think of the easy counters and how they might have adapted so we have a counter-counter waiting for them."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 18, 2022)

Cosmos:_”yes”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”yes”_


Aifric: _"Okay, we know what we can work with."_

Firuthi continued projecting thoughts to Ahrakas.

_"Once we can establish counters to the Shogun's base strategy, it'll be time to begin this battle."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aifric: _"Okay, we know what we can work with."_
> 
> Firuthi continued projecting thoughts to Ahrakas.
> 
> _"Once we can establish counters to the Shogun's base strategy, it'll be time to begin this battle."_


*Cosmos starts to meditate*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos starts to meditate*


Firuthi looked at Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas, I believe we are ready at this point.  If you have no questions for the admiral or extra information to relay about this situation, it's time to get this show on the road."


----------



## Universe (Oct 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas, I believe we are ready at this point.  If you have no questions for the admiral or extra information to relay about this situation, it's time to get this show on the road."


*I trained my Ultra instinct*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

“master what are you doing?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

I think thats everything, launch the fleets.


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

“They’ll never hit me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think thats everything, launch the fleets.


Firuthi relayed the order to Kurt, who relayed it to the Lords ready for war.

A bunch of telepathic messages came in.  Among them:

_"Consider it done."
"I have ordered the Spondylus warmechs to launch.  Krulos will handle that command."_
_"Jackson and I have launched, and Taonoui's fleet is on the way."_
_"The Shogun Empire stands no chance-prospect of beating us!"_

Of course, that was only a small sample.

The fleets began their mission against Mandalore.

"Well, here goes nothing.  I have to be a bit further back on the battlefield, but if I have to relay orders, Ahrakas, remember I can access psychic frequencies, so damaged comms are not going to be an issue."


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi relayed the order to Kurt, who relayed it to the Lords ready for war.
> 
> A bunch of telepathic messages came in.  Among them:
> 
> ...


“Is there anything I can do?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Is there anything I can do?”


"Your order, as far as I'm concerned, is to wait for an opening to strike down a carrier or capital ship.  Firuthi and I are staying back to protect Kurt if the Shogun ships try anything funny."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi relayed the order to Kurt, who relayed it to the Lords ready for war.
> 
> A bunch of telepathic messages came in.  Among them:
> 
> ...


_The fleets launched into hyperspace, when they exited the world of Mandalore was visible.

There was only a single Star Destroyer emblazoned with Mandalorian clan sigils visible._


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Your order, as far as I'm concerned, is to wait for an opening to strike down a carrier or capital ship.  Firuthi and I are staying back to protect Kurt if the Shogun ships try anything funny."


“Ok”


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The fleets launched into hyperspace, when they exited the world of Mandalore was visible.
> 
> There was only a single Star Destroyer emblazoned with Mandalorian clan sigils visible._


*I cracked my neck*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cracked my neck*


I dont like this, something is off.


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont like this, something is off.


*I closed my eyes using my energy to scan the surroundings*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”do you feel that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont like this, something is off.


"I have to concur.  This is a trap.  As much as I didn't want to reveal this hand so soon.... let's show them we have a way around their little ambush tactics."

_"Everyone stay back.  Basileia, fire the Yamato Cannon."_

There was a telepathic response.

_"Affirmative."_

One of the large battleships, well out of range of standard ship weaponry, began charging up a massive shot.  Pulses streamed towards the front of the battleship at an alarming rate.  Then, swiftly, it fired.

A massive orange ball of plasma screamed towards the Star Destroyer at high speed.


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

*Cosmos stops meditating*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

*He starts powering up*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have to concur.  This is a trap.  As much as I didn't want to reveal this hand so soon.... let's show them we have a way around their little ambush tactics."
> 
> _"Everyone stay back.  Basileia, fire the Yamato Cannon."_
> 
> ...


_In a massive inferno the Star Destroyer exploded.

Immediately a massive Emperor Class battleship decloaked accompanied by at least 6 Shogun Dreadnoughts, dozens of Battlecruisers, and what appeared to be hundreds of Star Destroyers and Venators. Thousands of Bird of Prey decloaked as well, and the Emperor Class launched its complement of boarding craft towards our ship._

By the Architects, they brought half of their fleet.


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _In a massive inferno the Star Destroyer exploded.
> 
> Immediately a massive Emperor Class battleship decloaked accompanied by at least 6 Shogun Dreadnoughts, dozens of Battlecruisers, and what appeared to be hundreds of Star Destroyers and Venators. Thousands of Bird of Prey decloaked as well, and the Emperor Class launched its complement of boarding craft towards our ship._
> 
> By the Architects, they brought half of their fleet.


*Cosmos powers up even more* Cosmos:”Pathetic I’ll show them real power”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _In a massive inferno the Star Destroyer exploded.
> 
> Immediately a massive Emperor Class battleship decloaked accompanied by at least 6 Shogun Dreadnoughts, dozens of Battlecruisers, and what appeared to be hundreds of Star Destroyers and Venators. Thousands of Bird of Prey decloaked as well, and the Emperor Class launched its complement of boarding craft towards our ship._
> 
> By the Architects, they brought half of their fleet.


"Noble effort, I'll give them that."

"Firuthi, their ships outnumber ours at least ten to one, how do-"

Suddenly, several of the Birds of Prey rammed into invisible walls and crumpled like aluminum cans.  Ahrakas could feel a.... familiar presence in his head.

_"Getting yourself in over your head again, High Imperator?  You're a little too precious of a leader to die to ignoble suicide rushes like this.  There's more of us coming."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Noble effort, I'll give them that."
> 
> "Firuthi, their ships outnumber ours at least ten to one, how do-"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”That’s my boy!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Noble effort, I'll give them that."
> 
> "Firuthi, their ships outnumber ours at least ten to one, how do-"
> 
> ...


Glad to have you with us. We need to disable that Battleship. Any ideas?


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”Send me!”


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

*Cosmos sounds way too calm*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Glad to have you with us. We need to disable that Battleship. Any ideas?


_"What I can do is stop Birds of Prey and use my gates to redirect heavy shots right back at their ships.  It is best if I maintain that and leave the big battleship to someone else."_

"I'm defending us from boarders as I've already stated."

"I hate to say this, but I have to concur with Cosmos' idea.  If I'm not mistaken, he can get a direct line of vulnerable targets in the battleship from Cerebrus-"

"How do YOU know Cerebrus has designed a ship like that before?  I'd have seen him do such a thing, but you?"

"I believe he has an understudy among the celestial dragons with an obsession with ship designs.  Either that or Cerebrus has been streaming ship plans directly into my head this whole time."


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"What I can do is stop Birds of Prey and use my gates to redirect heavy shots right back at their ships.  It is best if I maintain that and leave the big battleship to someone else."_
> 
> "I'm defending us from boarders as I've already stated."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”It’s Showtime”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"What I can do is stop Birds of Prey and use my gates to redirect heavy shots right back at their ships.  It is best if I maintain that and leave the big battleship to someone else."_
> 
> "I'm defending us from boarders as I've already stated."
> 
> ...


Good ideas. 


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s Showtime”


We need you to get inside that ship and take it out of action. If you can keep the ship intact that would be a great asset to our forces.


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Good ideas.
> 
> We need you to get inside that ship and take it out of action. If you can keep the ship intact that would be a great asset to our forces.


Cosmos:”I’ll do my best”


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

*He gets out of the ship and charges the enemy ship*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He gets out of the ship and charges the enemy ship*


_The Battleships cannons attempt to shoot you down._


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Battleships cannons attempt to shoot you down._


*He dodges them with Ultra Instinct*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

“What since when could Grandfather do that?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He dodges them with Ultra Instinct*


_As you get closer to the ship you could see it raising its void shields in an attempt to prevent you from boarding._


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As you get closer to the ship you could see it raising its void shields in an attempt to prevent you from boarding._


*He slides through the gap*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”Amateurs”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He slides through the gap*


_You enter the ship and are greeted by hundreds of armed ashigaru warriors._
Dont let him reach the bridge!


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You enter the ship and are greeted by hundreds of armed ashigaru warriors._
> Dont let him reach the bridge!


*Cosmos punches through their armor like it’s paper*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”Come on you’re not even trying”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos punches through their armor like it’s paper*


_As you advance through the ship the Shogun forces are powerless to stop you. Suddenly you hear an announcement on the ships intercomm._

Release Him.

_You hear a massive door unlocking and opening. Soon a metallic voice echoes throughout the ship._

*MY ARMOR IS CONTEMPT
MY SHIELD IS DISGUST
MY SWORD IS HATRED
IN THE EMPERORS NAME NONE SHALL SURVIVE
I AM HIS SPACE MARINE
AND I SHALL KNOW NO FEAR*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As you advance through the ship the Shogun forces are powerless to stop you. Suddenly you hear an announcement on the ships intercomm._
> 
> Release Him.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos laughs* Cosmos:”I AM COSMOS YOU ARE NO MATCH FOR ME” *He powers up*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”My power is LOVE!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos laughs* Cosmos:”I AM COSMOS YOU ARE NO MATCH FOR ME” *He powers up*


_You turn the corner to see a massive being in black armor wielding a giant chainsword. Strangely he is also slicing through the Shogun warriors. _

*FOUL XENOS, YOUR FILTH WILL BE CLEANSED IN THE NAME OF THE GOD EMPEROR OF MANKIND.*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You turn the corner to see a massive being in black armor wielding a giant chainsword. Strangely he is also slicing through the Shogun warriors. _
> 
> *FOUL XENOS, YOUR FILTH WILL BE CLEANSED IN THE NAME OF THE GOD EMPEROR OF MANKIND.*


*Cosmos looks unimpressed* Cosmos:”I’m a reality dragon and I will destroy you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks unimpressed* Cosmos:”I’m a reality dragon and I will destroy you”


*I HAVE SLAIN HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF WARP DAEMONS IN MY TEN THOUSAND YEARS OF EXISTANCE. YOU ARE NOTHING TO ME.*
_He revvs up his chainsword and lunges at you._


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *I HAVE SLAIN HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF WARP DAEMONS IN MY TEN THOUSAND YEARS OF EXISTANCE. YOU ARE NOTHING TO ME.*
> _He revvs up his chainsword and lunges at you._


*Cosmos dodges*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos dodges*


_He jerks aside and punches you in the face with his armored fist._


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _He jerks aside and punches you in the face with his armored fist._


*Cosmos catches it*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m immortal and I’ve fought bigger than you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back on the Asgard..._

"Something bothers me about this whole thing, Ahrakas."

"Yeah?  What is it, Kurt?"

"They control 36 galaxies.  Yet they knew to put half their fleet HERE, specifically, waiting for us."

"What kind of battles have they been in before?"

"There'd been a lot of back-and-forth with the Duchy if I had to guess... so that's one way our battle plan could have gotten leaked.  A Shogun spy in the Duchy's palace."

"I honestly don't think that's it, Kurt."

"What's your take?"

"That King in Yellow guy that you think is involved in this war... he's a reality dragon, right?"

"I do believe he addressed himself as such, yeah."

"Reality and celestial dragons all have some kind of mind-linking ability and can mentally hear each other."

"Uh, so do a lot of species that old, Firuthi.  If they were the direct byproducts of us five, they'd have telepathy - it's kind of a necessary trait to have when you deal with areas so vast."

"Not quite the point, Kurt.  You had a direct encounter with the King in Yellow, right?"

Kurt hesitated for a moment.

"You're saying Hastur created a subtle mind-link with us during that fight without anyone noticing?  And used that link to leak our strategy discussion with the Duchy to Shogun forces?"

"And because you said his name he probably heard this whole discussion."

"Aren't you being a little dramatic there-"

"*NO*.  There's probably a *reason* the books about him call him 'He Who Must Not Be Named'.  If he's a reality dragon, his misuse of the mindlink is a very likely reason."

"Universe, Ahrakas, what are your takes on Firuthi's claim?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back on the Asgard..._
> 
> "Something bothers me about this whole thing, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


*I nodded not liking it*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

“That’s why I don’t think when fighting if I don’t think he can’t tell what I’m going to do before hand”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded not liking it*





Universe said:


> “That’s why I don’t think when fighting if I don’t think he can’t tell what I’m going to do before hand”


"Wouldn't work on a time reader, Universe."

"What do you mean?"

"There's certain beings that can read futures without thinking about it.  Kronos is probably the best example of this I can remember offhand, and I know Yog-Sothoth has shown the ability before, but I've even displayed the ability on a few of my reincarnations.  I... do not think the King in Yellow has that capability.  Regardless, it's a nasty surprise to anyone who thinks mind-blanking like you're describing will prevent someone from reading your moves.  In fact, only another being with the ability is even capable of stopping a power like that."

_"Yo, Kronos!  My boy Kurt's talking about time-reading ability and says you have it, you able to impart something like that on us for a while or is it personal use only?"_


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wouldn't work on a time reader, Universe."
> 
> "What do you mean?"
> 
> ...


Kronos:”This is all new to me”


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

“I’m talking about instinct”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”This is all new to me”


_"I think we're going to need to teach you about it at some point, just... not in the middle of a war.  I swear, you're more insecure than I heard Aeternus was when he finally re-emerged"_


Universe said:


> “I’m talking about instinct”


"I've... faced beings of instinct before, both with and without the time reading.  That's how I know instinct doesn't beat time reading."

Kurt scratched his head.

"If there are lesser time readers than the ones I described, it'd actually be possible for a being of instinct to overwhelm them.  Beings of instinct can cause some screwy readings in the time stream.  Especially if they have Ultra Instinct, the state where every body part can think on its own without the core mind's input.  That can't overwhelm someone like me, but it can easily overwhelm a lesser time-reader."

"You do know Universe has the technique, right?"

"Yes.  I can tell.  He'd be the youngest practitioner ever, and were it not for his reality dragon half I'd call him one of maybe a dozen celestial dragons who knows the technique.  I am remembering an understudy of mine named Kringat.... he was the first celestial dragon to achieve it, but last I remember it his version was still a bit rudimentary.  I've attempted to teach it to beings on the level of a Temporal Lord, but they never last long enough to truly attain it.  That technique is _difficult._"

_((@Baron Tredegar When I bring up "Kringat" I'm referring to someone you mentioned way offhand early in the Staff of Lanren stuff at the party.  Page 56 of that party thread.  I noticed you said Kringat was the Proximan war-god, I feel I need to fix a continuity snarl regarding Kurt's past status as Tektite so that's why Kurt's calling Kringat an understudy.  With all the reincarnations, having an "acting" war god makes sense.))_


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I think we're going to need to teach you about it at some point, just... not in the middle of a war.  I swear, you're more insecure than I heard Aeternus was when he finally re-emerged"_
> 
> "I've... faced beings of instinct before, both with and without the time reading.  That's how I know instinct doesn't beat time reading."
> 
> ...


*I had actually mastered Ultra Instinct*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

_“I think my son’s Mastered it”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I had actually mastered Ultra Instinct*





Universe said:


> _“I think my son’s Mastered it”_


_"Mastering the most difficult martial arts technique at that age?  Usually when that happens, that person had outside help.  Regardless, his reality dragon half would mean he doesn't need to continue having that help to-"_

_"He did not have help, Kurt."_

_"What?"_

_"This was one of his original goals after he met us in the Questor reality, two realities ago.  Remember when he shot you in the back of the head?"_

_"Don't remind me.  Universe was one of the few who actually injured me in that reality."_

_"He spoke specifically of wanting to train instinct when I spoke to him while he was recovering from that little fight.  Very few beings are capable of a dream like that."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Mastering the most difficult martial arts technique at that age?  Usually when that happens, that person had outside help.  Regardless, his reality dragon half would mean he doesn't need to continue having that help to-"_
> 
> _"He did not have help, Kurt."_
> 
> ...


*I was very glad to hear that*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

“I’ve been able to master Ultra Instinct”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was very glad to hear that*





Universe said:


> “I’ve been able to master Ultra Instinct”


"Has Cosmos gotten a chance to see you use it?"

"Oh, he _has."_

".....Oliver?  When did you climb aboard?"

"I came in through the airlock, like everyone else."

"....you weren't on board before this, Oliver.  Nice try."

"....okay.  Fine.  I portaled in through the airlock.  Where's Cosmos?"

"Off stealing the Shogun's flagship.  Wonder how he's doing with it?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos catches it*


_The Space Marine attempts to knee you in the groin._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back on the Asgard..._
> 
> "Something bothers me about this whole thing, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


It makes a lot of sense actually, unless there is a deeper connection at play here...


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Space Marine attempts to knee you in the groin._
> 
> It makes a lot of sense actually, unless there is a deeper connection at play here...


*He dodges it*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It makes a lot of sense actually, unless there is a deeper connection at play here...


"One that I'm not sure I want to fathom."

"Hey, there was this weird circular display up next to the aardvark and it looked like a lot of red dots were approaching the center of it..."

Kurt stared right at Oliver.

"Little dots, or big dots?"

"Big dots, and they were kinda weaving weird-"

"They're trying to board us in particular."

"Ahrakas, by boarding actions, do they beam in, forcibly junction with the ship, or just launch a pod into the hull?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He dodges it*


Cosmos:”You think too much”


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One that I'm not sure I want to fathom."
> 
> "Hey, there was this weird circular display up next to the aardvark and it looked like a lot of red dots were approaching the center of it..."
> 
> ...


*I activated Ultra Instinct Omen*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

“What do you think of this?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One that I'm not sure I want to fathom."
> 
> "Hey, there was this weird circular display up next to the aardvark and it looked like a lot of red dots were approaching the center of it..."
> 
> ...


A combination of all three. If they are beaming in we should expect a dozen crazy guys with swords and a bender or two to show up.


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”You think too much”


_He headbutted you._


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> A combination of all three. If they are beaming in we should expect a dozen crazy guys with swords and a bender or two to show up.
> 
> _He headbutted you._


*He dodges that too*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Cosmos:”Ever hear of Ultra Instinct?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ever hear of Ultra Instinct?”


*IVE KILLED STRONGER.*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *IVE KILLED STRONGER.*


Cosmos:”Oh you’re nothing compared to me”


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

*Cosmos Judo flips him*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Cosmos:”Wimp”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> A combination of all three. If they are beaming in we should expect a dozen crazy guys with swords and a bender or two to show up.


Something slammed into the Asgard.

"Intruder alert.  Full squad, small arms.  Airborne cyclohexane.  And a second squad is beaming in.  *I WANT THESE AMATEURS OFF MY SHIP.*"

"Universe, we deal with the beaming squad.  Firuthi, mop up the first group.  Ahrakas, get Kurt out of the way."

Kurt chuckled as Firuthi teleported to a spot near the hangar, where a pod had slammed into the Asgard's hull and several soldiers with guns climbed out.

_"They sent the B-team my way.  Looks like laser guns."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos Judo flips him*


_He literally throws a few Shogun Warriors at you and falls back in retreat._
*THIS HOLY VESSEL WILL NOT FALL INTO XENOS HANDS.*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Something slammed into the Asgard.
> 
> "Intruder alert.  Full squad, small arms.  Airborne cyclohexane.  And a second squad is beaming in.  *I WANT THESE AMATEURS OFF MY SHIP.*"
> 
> ...


*I was able to keep Ultra Instinct Omen activated*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _He literally throws a few Shogun Warriors at you and falls back in retreat._
> *THIS HOLY VESSEL WILL NOT FALL INTO XENOS HANDS.*


*He dodges them*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Cosmos;”Ok THAT’S IT”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos;”Ok THAT’S IT”


_The Space Marine had ran off. There was an announcement over the ships intercomm._
That psycho marine is heading for the ships engines. All hands prepare to abandon ship.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was able to keep Ultra Instinct Omen activated*


Kurt suddenly climbed on Ahrakas' back and blew a raspberry at someone behind them.

There were a dozen guys with power swords that had appeared.  The thirteenth member of the boarding party did not bear any sort of weapon.  If Ahrakas had encountered a waterbender before, he'd recognize the attire.

Kurt taunted the waterbender.

"Joke's on you!  MY body fluids don't rely on water!  Crew, if you would?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt suddenly climbed on Ahrakas' back and blew a raspberry at someone behind them.
> 
> There were a dozen guys with power swords that had appeared.  The thirteenth member of the boarding party did not bear any sort of weapon.  If Ahrakas had encountered a waterbender before, he'd recognize the attire.
> 
> ...


You have just boarded the wrong ship.
_Ahrakas threw a dagger at one of the soldiers as a distraction and then charged the boarders with his sword drawn._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You have just boarded the wrong ship.
> _Ahrakas threw a dagger at one of the soldiers as a distraction and then charged the boarders with his sword drawn._


The dagger got swatted out of the air by the soldier it was targeting.

Ahrakas' first blow cleaved right into a soldier... at which point the waterbender made a motion like flicking his hands out.  Definitely a bit abnormal for waterbending technique.

There was no time for studying that technique, though, as the cleaved soldier's blood shot like many needles in a flechette storm, aimed right for Ahrakas.

Definitely nonstandard waterbending technique.  Way too hostile.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The dagger got swatted out of the air by the soldier it was targeting.
> 
> Ahrakas' first blow cleaved right into a soldier... at which point the waterbender made a motion like flicking his hands out.  Definitely a bit abnormal for waterbending technique.
> 
> ...


We dealing with a bloodbender here. Taking him out is our top priority. Those hounds might come in handy now Kurt.
_Ahrakas dodged most of the blood and made his way towards the bender._


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt suddenly climbed on Ahrakas' back and blew a raspberry at someone behind them.
> 
> There were a dozen guys with power swords that had appeared.  The thirteenth member of the boarding party did not bear any sort of weapon.  If Ahrakas had encountered a waterbender before, he'd recognize the attire.
> 
> ...


*I blasted them*


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Space Marine had ran off. There was an announcement over the ships intercomm._
> That psycho marine is heading for the ships engines. All hands prepare to abandon ship.


Cosmos:”coward”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We dealing with a bloodbender here. Taking him out is our top priority. Those hounds might come in handy now Kurt.
> _Ahrakas dodged most of the blood and made his way towards the bender._





Universe said:


> *I blasted them*


Kurt snapped his fingers.  The Hound that he'd let on to the ship went right for the bloodbender.

Universe's blasts were... singing the armor and causing concussive injury, but not penetrating through.  He noted there were warding sigils on the armor of these soldiers.

"Keep doing it, Universe, those are reactive wards.  Easier to undo while they're operational."

As for Ahrakas... he actually met some pretty heavy resistance from the few soldiers that hadn't been slowed down by Universe's blasts.

The bloodbender tried to take potshots at everyone, but it was all happening so fast.


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt snapped his fingers.  The Hound that he'd let on to the ship went right for the bloodbender.
> 
> Universe's blasts were... singing the armor and causing concussive injury, but not penetrating through.  He noted there were warding sigils on the armor of these soldiers.
> 
> ...


*I dodged then went Mastered Ultra Instinct*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt snapped his fingers.  The Hound that he'd let on to the ship went right for the bloodbender.
> 
> Universe's blasts were... singing the armor and causing concussive injury, but not penetrating through.  He noted there were warding sigils on the armor of these soldiers.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas sheathed his sword and began using his bare hands as he fought the soldiers in an attempt to prevent more blood from becoming available to the bender. He snapped the neck of the soldier he was engaged with and moved closer to the bender._


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

*I blasted them without thinking*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas sheathed his sword and began using his bare hands as he fought the soldiers in an attempt to prevent more blood from becoming available to the bender. He snapped the neck of the soldier he was engaged with and moved closer to the bender._


Suddenly the bloodbender stumbled forward.

It was pretty clear why - there was a proboscis through his neck.  He tried to manipulate the blood, but the Hound was just drinking it up.



Universe said:


> *I dodged then went Mastered Ultra Instinct*





Universe said:


> *I blasted them without thinking*


Cleaning up the soldiers was a non-issue once the bloodbender was incapacitated.


_"I'm done down here.  These guys were nothing.  Even got a bunch of laser weapons and a hexane bomb out of the deal.  How did the other crew fare?"_


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Suddenly the bloodbender stumbled forward.
> 
> It was pretty clear why - there was a proboscis through his neck.  He tried to manipulate the blood, but the Hound was just drinking it up.
> 
> ...


*I sensed a laser beam heading towards me but I smacked it aside*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sensed a laser beam heading towards me but I smacked it aside*


That attempted cheap shot was pretty much the last of the effort the boarding party could muster.

It only took a few more blows for the rest of them to fall silent.

As for the bloodbender?  Kurt's Hound drank enough of his insides through the proboscis that he expired swiftly.

"Cannot blame them for trying.  Ship secured.  Your call whether we clean up now or wait until the battle's over."

Firuthi returned from the hangar, carrying an armload of laser weapons - pistols and rifles, but a laser shotgun was included - and some form of encased device.

"I spaced the bodies of the ones that tried invading the hangar.  Nothing useful besides their weapons and battery packs.  And the bomb they were going to try to use."


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Cosmos:_”stop the enemy from fleeing”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”stop the enemy from fleeing”_


_"My job is to protect Kurt.  You know that.  Aeternus is busy keeping enemy armaments from hitting the rest of our fleet... you're going to want someone like Oliver, Kronos, Neptune, or Frost if you're looking for support."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"My job is to protect Kurt.  You know that.  Aeternus is busy keeping enemy armaments from hitting the rest of our fleet... you're going to want someone like Oliver, Kronos, Neptune, or Frost if you're looking for support."_


*Cosmos grumbles* Cosmos:”I’ve got to do everything myself”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos grumbles* Cosmos:”I’ve got to do everything myself”


_"I heard my name called-"_

_"Yes, Cosmos needs backup on the Shogun flagship."_

_"Cosmos, sitrep?"_


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

*he shuts down the engines* Cosmos:_“help would be appreciated”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *he shuts down the engines* Cosmos:_“help would be appreciated”_


Cosmos saw a portal open, and Frost arrived on the scene.

"You actually don't look roughed up at all, father.  Someone trying to scuttle the ship?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cosmos saw a portal open, and Frost arrived on the scene.
> 
> "You actually don't look roughed up at all, father.  Someone trying to scuttle the ship?"


Cosmos:”Enemy escaping ship” *He was tired and also annoyed that nothing was going right*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Enemy escaping ship” *He was tired and also annoyed that nothing was going right*


"This is the empire that threatened Solstice on live broadcast, yeah?  I'm on it."

Frost made her way to the escape pods, the air dropping severely in temperature as she approached.

_"Universe, be prepared to pull Cosmos and myself off the ship.  I'm unleashing a burst to make sure they can't get away.  I'm going to be exhausted."_

And that would be her plan.  Reach the escape pods and unleash her super - a flash freeze, enough to not just make the pods impossible to launch, but straight-up ruin the pods and freeze the ship's metal so cold it'd rip open the hull.

After all, as a celestial dragon goddess, she didn't have to worry about low pressure or the lack of air in space.  But the crew of the Shogun flagship did have that concern.  As for the ship itself?  It had bulkheads around the escape pod area.  That section could be sealed off and the rest of the ship would function just fine.


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This is the empire that threatened Solstice on live broadcast, yeah?  I'm on it."
> 
> Frost made her way to the escape pods, the air dropping severely in temperature as she approached.
> 
> ...


“I got it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I got it”


Frost eventually arrived at the escape pods.  No lockdown could have stopped her, as she'd simply portal to the other side of sealed doors in order to make her way there.

Once she arrived at the escape pods, she'd snap her fingers and unleash her mental energy in one burst.

The water vapor in the air near the escape pods dropped drastically in temperature.  It froze.  But as it froze... it made contact with the floor, walls, and ceilings.  They too started to freeze.

As the ice crawled, it got into the electronics of the escape pods.  Those froze as well, and started to crack.

Eventually, the entire escape pod section of the battleship had frozen in ice.  Even the bulkheads were frozen shut, rendering them impossible to open.

There was something very insidious about this ice.  Its melting point.  It couldn't melt except under temperatures just above lethal human body temperature.  Without outside intervention, this area of the ship would be under an eternal winter.

The only thing different between this ice and the fictional ice-nine?  This stuff was confined to the escape pod area as Frost's whim had dictated.  It wouldn't spread throughout the whole battleship.

Frost sat down, exhausted, admiring the tiny paradise she'd created.


----------



## Universe (Oct 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost eventually arrived at the escape pods.  No lockdown could have stopped her, as she'd simply portal to the other side of sealed doors in order to make her way there.
> 
> Once she arrived at the escape pods, she'd snap her fingers and unleash her mental energy in one burst.
> 
> ...


*I teleported Frost and Cosmos back to the ship and they both saw my Mastered Ultra Instinct*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported Frost and Cosmos back to the ship and they both saw my Mastered Ultra Instinct*


"....hm?...."

Frost was still a bit too out of it from exhaustion to realize Ultra Instinct was involved, let alone realize Universe had truly gotten it down pat.

"...you've been practicing.... keep it going, nephew...."


----------



## Universe (Oct 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....hm?...."
> 
> Frost was still a bit too out of it from exhaustion to realize Ultra Instinct was involved, let alone realize Universe had truly gotten it down pat.
> 
> "...you've been practicing.... keep it going, nephew...."


*Cosmos was ecstatic*


----------



## Universe (Oct 23, 2022)

Cosmos:”You DID IT I KNEW IT”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost eventually arrived at the escape pods.  No lockdown could have stopped her, as she'd simply portal to the other side of sealed doors in order to make her way there.
> 
> Once she arrived at the escape pods, she'd snap her fingers and unleash her mental energy in one burst.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I teleported Frost and Cosmos back to the ship and they both saw my Mastered Ultra Instinct*


_Ahrakas was excited once they arrived back. _
It seems that with that Battleship out of commission we are finally winning this battle. Some of our allies have faced heavy casualties though.

_Suddenly a broadcast was transmitted from the Battleship to our vessel and every ship present. The image of the Black Templar Space Marine appeared on the viewscreen. He appeared to be in a emergency command center and was surrounded by the bodies of what was left of the Shogun crew._
*I FAILED TO PREVENT THE SHOGUN FROM TAKING CONTROL OF THIS VESSEL BEFORE.
I WAS IMPRISONED IN HERE FOR A CENTURY. BUT NOW THE ENEMIES OF THE GOD EMPEROR WILL CONTROL THIS VESSEL NO LONGER! THE SHIPS ENGINE CORE IS SET TO OVERLOAD AND WHEN IT EXPLODES IT WILL DESTROY THIS VESSEL AND CREATE A WARP STORM THAT WILL DRAG THIS PLANETARY SYSTEM AND ALL VESSELS IN ITS VICINITY INTO THE WARP.
THE EMPEROR PROTECTS.*

I hope some of you have the power to protect us from whatever this nutter has planned. This could disrupt our entire war plan. Why couldnt the Shogun have just shot that guy out of an airlock when they found that ship?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas was excited once they arrived back. _
> It seems that with that Battleship out of commission we are finally winning this battle. Some of our allies have faced heavy casualties though.
> 
> _Suddenly a broadcast was transmitted from the Battleship to our vessel and every ship present. The image of the Black Templar Space Marine appeared on the viewscreen. He appeared to be in a emergency command center and was surrounded by the bodies of what was left of the Shogun crew._
> ...


"Into the Warp, he says?  I've known celestial and reality dragons to go there on multiple occasions.  In fact, I have a sneaking suspicion the Warp is one of the byproducts of Ithaqua's travels."

_"Hey, Oriana?  Do you know anything about the Warp?"_

_"That... mortals typically can't go there.  Celestial dragons have trouble there sometimes.  There's been a few incarnations where I've had to grant access to the Warp for any sort of interstellar travel to happen, but even then it's only specific people who've touched the minds of the Architects directly who can safely navigate!  Why are you bringing this up?"_

_"Because there's a ship whose core is about to overload-"_

Kurt suddenly clutched his head and collapsed to the ground.

_"-and send us into the Warp.  Hang on a second- _Kurt!  *KURT! ARE YOU OKAY?*"

Kurt stood up.  His eyes were glowing, his voice booming out an ancient language.

*"L̷̼̀o̴̢͗ṇ̵̀ ̴̺̇s̸̙̔i̶̗̊g̶̣͆i̵̝͋n̷̳̈́e̸̻̾ ̸̨́m̷̱͝ý̴̘z̴͍͑r̷̢̀e̸͝ͅ ̶͇̾v̸͔̚i̴̧̚ ̵̝̆e̸̙͆h̶̜̑n̷̻͛ ̵̲̓e̶̬̒m̵̞̃p̶̨̂e̶̩̾r̸̙͌ó̴̮ṟ̴́-̵̝̀c̷̓ͅl̶̮̎ǎ̸͓s̴͛ͅs̸̱͌z̴͆͜ ̶̜̃f̴̧͛ḯ̴͚è̵̖t̵͕͝â̸̭k̶͙͂ ̸̨͂w̷̹̿ë̶̤́v̸͍̋v̵̪̍r̵͉̋ ̶̲̐d̶̫͠h̴̙̚e̷̫̾t̴̙̂ ̸̰͒1̶̖̇0̶͂͜8̶̧͛ ̶͕́f̴̱͗r̴̪̓ã̸͍ċ̶͚ȅ̵̦ś̶̟ ̵̦̄d̴̳̐e̴̡͊n̶͇̒ś̴̟ī̸̞ṭ̵̽v̵̦͑a̶͈͝ ̴̠́s̸͖̓ì̸̻ė̸ͅr̵̩͗g̷̮͌v̶̮̄a̴̢͋ ̷̬́m̷͓̀ȳ̴̩z̷͙̍n̴͈̑d̷̞̃u̷̡͗i̸̘͛t̵̜̑s̶̟̉z̸͔͝ ̶̤̓n̸̨͠ë̶̦́v̷͚̿t̸͇͌ ̷̥̅c̵͈̾r̴̗̔ė̸̞m̵͙̆y̷̞͝b̸̢̍ ̷͚̐a̵̮̾f̷̪̐f̷͎̐ã̸̳l̵̮̋ő̵̼n̶͇̊e̸̡̚.̶̛͔ ̷̭͌ ̵̙̎Ȍ̵͜v̸͓̉e̷͓̽r̷̰̀l̵̩̔o̴͈̓å̵̩ḍ̶̒ṟ̷̇ĭ̶̝ ̴̛͙c̷̱̽o̵̪̿m̴͖̅ḭ̵́n̷͕͂ẗ̵̬́ ̸̠̈́v̵̭͋i̸͎͂ ̸̝͐l̴̟̍ȉ̶̜n̸͉͗m̶̫̈ ̴̻̍a̴̪͑f̴͔̉ ̸̨̃m̶̪̃o̶͠ͅb̵͂ͅk̴͔͊ ̴̯͋ḁ̵̓b̶̥̌d̶͉̈ ̴̗̀c̷̪̒r̷̈́ͅe̴̠̾m̶͖͝y̵̨̑b̶̘͆ ̴̫͝p̸͕̓ő̷̹r̶̥͋ṱ̶̍ä̷̠́l̵̙̏s̵̹̄z̴̫̅ ̷͔̽ë̷̘́r̸̯͋ ̶̰̋ḻ̵͝õ̸̖n̸̘͛ ̴̜͌w̷̹͑a̵̪͂r̸̝̄p̷̢͘.̶̓ͅ ̴̗̍ ̴̝͌L̶͖͠i̸̥͌n̴̞̔i̸͔̋m̶̖͊ ̷̘͠d̶̞̔r̵͖͋i̵̜̒t̴̨͛ ̶̻͘ţ̶͊ả̸͈ ̵̬̑c̶̮̉ą̶̿y̵͎̅ê̸̩ǹ̸̖d̷̤͆i̶͚̋d̸̛͕,̷͎̋ ̷̱͗b̵̓͜ȧ̵̤n̶̖̚!̶̖̅"*

Kurt collapsed again.  Firuthi's voice was now suddenly at the pitch the Jormungandr spoke in.

*"Good thing he has someone with translator powers here.  Okay, Ahrakas, the overload can be stopped.  There's 108 Plasma Reactors at the core of one of those battleships and his Warp portal plan requires them all going off at once.  If you can sufficiently separate the reactors, that will stop the catastrophe."*

"Whoo, it smelled like corruption in here for a moment."

*"Kurt tapped into some ancient memory.  I think his binding's creating the corrupting part.  I've got Firuthi protected for now..."*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Into the Warp, he says?  I've known celestial and reality dragons to go there on multiple occasions.  In fact, I have a sneaking suspicion the Warp is one of the byproducts of Ithaqua's travels."
> 
> _"Hey, Oriana?  Do you know anything about the Warp?"_
> 
> ...


It seems like Universe and Cosmos are going to have to do this, your speed will be crucial for this plan to succeed. Ill order our ships to begin pulling back as a precaution.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It seems like Universe and Cosmos are going to have to do this, your speed will be crucial for this plan to succeed. Ill order our ships to begin pulling back as a precaution.


Everyone on board the Asgard could hear a munching sound.  Jormungandr looked pissed off.

*"AETERNUS!  Are you eating donuts at a time like this?"*

_"What?  This portal and barrier stuff is hungry work!  Plus someone from Planet Solaris heard what I was up to and dropped off two dozen of them.  Dark chocolate honey glazed, my favorite!"_

_"At ease, everyone.  Ahrakas, it looks like Aeternus is powering up for something massive if he's scarfing down the highest-energy donuts from Planet Solaris.  One quirk of the species I feel safe divulging.  Every one of their gods has a power food.  Easy way to help them build up huge amounts of energy.... or if some villain extracts their essence, reshaping that essence into their power food makes it easy for them to make themselves whole."_

_"So here's the deal.  I'm hearing something over the mindlink of an attempt to create a Warp wormhole by blowing up a bunch of plasma reactors at once.  If someone can get the bundle of them loose from their moorings, I can create a mass portal that will separate all of the reactors at once so they detonate relatively harmlessly.  And yes, that's why I'm scarfing donuts, I'm building up enough power to do that without passing out.  Oriana's feeding me safe places to send those reactors, although she's sounding a little corrupt for some reason...."_

*"Ahrakas, should I be concerned about what the kids are doing?  They are trying to stop a catastrophe, yes, but I think they're running up against the binding as they're doing it..."*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Everyone on board the Asgard could hear a munching sound.  Jormungandr looked pissed off.
> 
> *"AETERNUS!  Are you eating donuts at a time like this?"*
> 
> ...


I think we should have the kids hold back if they can. These energies we are dealing with are a bit too unstable for my liking.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we should have the kids hold back if they can. These energies we are dealing with are a bit too unstable for my liking.


_*"You hear that, kids?  Hold back if-"*_

*"̶̥͝T̴͉͠h̷̨̄ȅ̷̮y̷͍̓'̴̟̿r̴̯̊e̸̳̅ ̵͙̇g̶͈̾o̶̮̕i̵͕̒n̴̫̈́g̵͕̾ ̴̝̈t̸̪̉ǒ̷͙ ̷̦͆h̸̫̚u̷̗͘r̶̮͆t̵̖̎ ̵̦̈́D̸̺͗a̸̺͌ḑ̶̽!̵̝͠"̶͖̑

"̷̣̋T̵̘̕h̷̜̐e̷̹͐ ̸̩̒V̵͎̍i̵̛͈l̴̡̊é̵̪s̴̺̔.̵̄ͅ.̶̫̄.̸̚͜ ̸̨̓T̴̖̏ȟ̷͇e̵̥̋ ̸̲̆V̴͍̀ḯ̵̮l̶̹̈e̴̥͆s̶̳̄ ̷̙͝h̸͔̐a̶̛͜v̵̭̈́e̵̫͝ ̴̥̽c̶̡̈́r̸̢̆ḙ̴͊a̴̗̍ť̷̳e̵̥͌ď̶̩ ̷̖͝Ẉ̸͐a̷̞͐r̶̛̬p̷͎̄ ̵͔́s̵͙̓t̷͙́o̵͓͛r̸͎̎m̵͇͆ś̶̼ ̸̛̮ļ̵̈́ȋ̴̮k̸̢̐e̴̞͛ ̷͍͋t̸̤̑h̶͍́ȅ̴̱s̴̘̐e̵̩͌ ̸̣̇b̴̯̋é̸̺f̴͖̊ő̶̪ŕ̸̭ë̴̙́!̷͉̇.̸̼̌.̸̰̄.̴͚͗ ̴̗͒I̶̼͒.̴̯̂.̶͍͘.̶̝͗ ̵͔͠Í̴͖ ̶̱́c̸̡͐a̸̘̿n̴̫̅ ̵̼͊ŝ̴̩t̸͙̂i̷̬͝ĺ̷̮l̴͈̓ ̷͓͛h̵̞̾e̷̖̓a̶̻̋r̵̘̓ ̵͎̂ẗ̷̼ḫ̸͝ĕ̴̥ ̴͎̏H̴͇̀ȯ̷̠u̸͈͐ń̶̝d̴͔̓s̸͍̕'̸̮̉ ̶̖̄s̴̪̋c̶̞̑r̷̛̤e̴͕͋a̶͈̍m̵͕͗s̸̻̽.̶̥͆.̵͈͂.̸̠́"̵̡̈́

"̴͚̊I̶̘͆.̵͎̚.̷̢̓.̷̫̈ ̸̰́Ǐ̶̖ ̵̲͠c̴̡̔a̶̛̟n̴̘̓ ̶͚̋h̷͉̓e̶̤͒a̴̗͑ŕ̵͕ ̵̢̋A̵̳͂z̴̙͛a̷̢̓ẗ̴́ͅh̶̜̽ǫ̵̚t̶͇͑h̷̤̽ ̶̰̔i̵̘͐n̵̠̋ ̵̪͋p̶̪̿à̷̼i̴̥̽n̴͖͝,̴̮͐ ̶͈̄j̷̺͌u̶̞̓s̷̭͂t̴̰̓ ̸̬̔l̴̜̕i̵̯̇k̸̙͂ě̸̳ ̸̑͜b̵̫͆e̸̡̿f̷̖͑o̸͍͠r̷̺̉ë̸͍́!̵̭͗.̸̳́.̵̯̇.̵̪̇.̵̫͛"̸͚̾*

*"You two are about to pop, and it's corrupting-"*
_*
"̷̥͑T̸̢̀H̸̩̒E̴̾͜Y̷̔ͅ'̸̼̈́R̷̳͊E̶̮̎ ̸͙̀G̵͇͐O̷͉͒I̷͕͝N̴̻͌Ḡ̷̭ ̸̼̈́T̶̨̐Ō̴̝ ̷̬͒Ţ̶̓Ę̵̈́A̷̫̒R̵͍̃ ̶͉̄A̸͙̐ ̷͓̂Ḣ̷̺O̴̢̎L̴̙͝E̴̬̓ ̷͔̊I̵̝͠Ň̸͉ ̶̪̒A̶͎͌Ẕ̶̈́Ä̸͙́T̶̬̓H̵̜̀O̶͚͂T̴̩̀H̷͇͗!̵̞͐"̷̩̃
̵̬̔*_
_*̸̲͂"̵͇̓T̴̗̽H̴̳̕I̶̾ͅS̷̱͋ ̷̹̀I̴̠͌S̵͔̿ ̷̒ͅW̸̢̾H̷̫͂Y̸̘̓ ̸͔̈́Ŵ̴̦Ḛ̷̌ ̵̥͋Ť̴̤R̷̮̾Ḯ̷̥E̵͖͐Ḑ̵̏ ̶͇͂T̵̳́Ỏ̸͍ ̷̪̑S̶͔̆T̶̫̓O̷̞͝P̴̘͊ ̴͓̌T̵͉̈́H̵̖̽E̵͔͋ ̷͙̈́Ṽ̵̗I̵̼͝L̶̼̋E̴̜̅S̴̜̓!̷̣͛ ̷͖̏ ̵̡͆Ṫ̶ͅȞ̸̬E̸͍̎Ý̶̩ ̸̩͠W̵̉͜Ȇ̴͉R̵̰̚Ê̴͖ ̴̥̿S̵̬̓I̵̺̾M̸̫̈́Ṕ̴̪L̴̩͑Y̸̬͂ ̷͜͠S̸͒͜H̴̡̏Ŕ̶̻E̸̢͆D̶̘̈Ḋ̷̟Ǐ̸̟N̵̞͗G̴̮̒ ̸̙̋T̸̗̀H̷̥̓Ë̷͚ ̶͍͊Ẃ̵̰Ḩ̷̽E̵̼̿Ĕ̶̞L̵̩͛ ̴͂͜L̵̬̎I̷̝͌K̷̼̀Ȅ̶̤ ̴̗͋T̴͇̆Ȟ̷̞Ị̴̛Ṣ̷̀!̶͈̐"̴̬͊*_
_*̴̗̈́
̵̫͂"̴̻̃T̶̡̔H̵͖͑E̵̻͊ ̵͇̏B̷͎̏Į̶̊N̵̪̚D̵͈̄Ǐ̸̟Ṉ̸̓G̴͙̽.̴̠̅.̶͓̇.̸̳̂ ̶̯̂Ȉ̵̳T̷͉̾'̶͍͐S̵̬̐ ̸̙̅Ć̵̗H̶̗͠O̴̡̍K̷̥̈I̵̠̿N̴̹̄G̷̝̑ ̸̲͛Ọ̴̈F̸̢͝F̷̪̔ ̷͚̏M̴̙̔Y̸͉͆ ̵̡͊S̶̾͜Ơ̶̧Ȗ̷̲L̷̰̍ ̷̝̋A̶͇͑Ḡ̸͉Á̸͍I̸̬̚Ṉ̶̿!̵̤́.̶̞̃.̶̟͌.̴̲͂"̸̡͛
̸̮̈́*_
_*̷̯̓"̸̭̓S̴̹̍Ō̶͕M̵̪͊E̵̔͜B̸̝̆O̸̬͝Ḍ̸͘Y̶̙͊ ̸͖̎D̷̹͊Ȯ̴̦ ̵͉̔S̸̯̅O̸̯̽M̴̲̌E̷͍̾T̶̮͝H̵͈́I̸̩͑Ņ̴̓G̴̘͊ ̴͙͊B̸͔͑E̷̬͆F̷̗͊Ö̸̼́R̷̙͂E̷͓̚ ̷̬̾T̴͚̀H̴͉̑E̸͚̋ ̵̞͑W̶͎͝A̷̧̔R̵̜͂P̴̱͠ ̴͔̅S̶̠͝T̶̨͆O̸̾ͅR̸̤̔M̷̝̽ ̴͕͌Ḣ̴͕A̷̼̓P̸̟̌P̵̘̒E̴̝̐N̸̨͝S̵̢͆!̸̜͛"̸̫́*_

Back on the ship, Kurt was crying profusely.

*"Sorry Ahrakas, no dice.  This Warp storm thing... they're remembering their battles with the Viles.  Apparently ripping open Warp storms is a thing the Viles used to do.  It's overwhelming their ability to think rationally and I can't get through to them until the threat's gone.  ...I understand now why they're called the Viles, if they've been attacking Azathoth directly like that."*

"Cosmos, Universe... while I think Oriana is just remembering the pain rather than it already happening, you two have to move quickly.  I... Cosmos, I wish your wife or your sister was here..."


----------



## Universe (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _*"You hear that, kids?  Hold back if-"*_
> 
> *"̶̥͝T̴͉͠h̷̨̄ȅ̷̮y̷͍̓'̴̟̿r̴̯̊e̸̳̅ ̵͙̇g̶͈̾o̶̮̕i̵͕̒n̴̫̈́g̵͕̾ ̴̝̈t̸̪̉ǒ̷͙ ̷̦͆h̸̫̚u̷̗͘r̶̮͆t̵̖̎ ̵̦̈́D̸̺͗a̸̺͌ḑ̶̽!̵̝͠"̶͖̑
> 
> ...


*Eternity shows up and sends the reactors outside of reality*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Eternity shows up and sends the reactors outside of reality*


*"....what the-... Okay, everyone, help me get these kids under control."*

Psychically, Firuthi/Jormungandr could actually get a foothold in the kids' minds again.


----------



## Universe (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"....what the-... Okay, everyone, help me get these kids under control."*
> 
> Psychically, Firuthi/Jormungandr could actually get a foothold in the kids' minds again.


Eternity:”Seems like I made it in time”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Eternity:”Seems like I made it in time”


_"Eternity, I see where you put the reactors.  If that many explode in the same spot outside reality it's still going to cause some issues.  I'll handle separating these to minimize the damage, you head over to the Asgard.  Firuthi needs you."_

_"Okay, listen everyone.  I can finally get into the kids' minds without the threat to Azathoth - it seems whatever binding they have shoves out any other influence when there's existential danger, so I was locked out for a bit.  Anyways, now that I'm back in, I'm going to grab Kurt and resonate.  In order to generate enough energy to bring the kids back down, I need two other reality dragons to hug me as I'm hugging Kurt.  Ready?"_

Firuthi picked up Kurt, hugged him, and began resonating with energy.


----------



## Universe (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Eternity, I see where you put the reactors.  If that many explode in the same spot outside reality it's still going to cause some issues.  I'll handle separating these to minimize the damage, you head over to the Asgard.  Firuthi needs you."_
> 
> _"Okay, listen everyone.  I can finally get into the kids' minds without the threat to Azathoth - it seems whatever binding they have shoves out any other influence when there's existential danger, so I was locked out for a bit.  Anyways, now that I'm back in, I'm going to grab Kurt and resonate.  In order to generate enough energy to bring the kids back down, I need two other reality dragons to hug me as I'm hugging Kurt.  Ready?"_
> 
> Firuthi picked up Kurt, hugged him, and began resonating with energy.


*I hugged you as well as Cosmos Eternity hugs you as well*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged you as well as Cosmos Eternity hugs you as well*


Firuthi linked his energy with that of Cosmos, Universe, and Eternity.

It resonated through them, and through the Architects.

_"It hurts... feeling the pain of our father..."_

_"I felt something tear at me back there..."_

_"I... this binding does not have long.  We felt what was going to happen..."_

_"Can we make it through this war long enough for a safe unbinding?"_

_"It seems everyone was feeling the struggle that I felt at the Palace, right there.  I can only hope Ahrakas' decision to hold off on undoing the binding turns out to be the right one."_

_"Ssh... ssssh.... everything's going to be alright, children."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi linked his energy with that of Cosmos, Universe, and Eternity.
> 
> It resonated through them, and through the Architects.
> 
> ...


_I wish you were all older going through this, it must all be so overwhelming.
Either way it seems what is left of the Shogun fleet is in retreat, we will be able to land on the planet soon._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I wish you were all older going through this, it must all be so overwhelming.
> Either way it seems what is left of the Shogun fleet is in retreat, we will be able to land on the planet soon._


_"Truth be told, when we unbind... we are probably going to need an eon or two before we're ready to rule.  We've been sealed so long..."_

_"....so long that we'll need that much time just to readjust to our old bodies."_

_"I think we may need to give an extra bit of oomph to the Lords' powers."_

_"Is this about the risk of being rapidly re-bound?  Don't worry about that Oriana, I think we're going to have a lot longer than an eon before we have to worry about beings trying to bind us again."_

_"Either way, once we're unbound you're pretty much going to be serving as Lord-Regent for that eon.  You're potentially looking at up to a billion-year kingdom, Ahrakas."_

_"It is too soon for him to think about that.  Universe, Cosmos, Eternity... keep going, they're starting to come down from their corruption..."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Truth be told, when we unbind... we are probably going to need an eon or two before we're ready to rule.  We've been sealed so long..."_
> 
> _"....so long that we'll need that much time just to readjust to our old bodies."_
> 
> ...


_That is a burden I am willing to bear, though I should make efforts to truly produce an heir in case anything unfortunate occurs._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _That is a burden I am willing to bear, though I should make efforts to truly produce an heir in case anything unfortunate occurs._


Firuthi hesitated for a second.

_"...why do I get the feeling we met your potential first choice for a mate back at that party?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi hesitated for a second.
> 
> _"...why do I get the feeling we met your potential first choice for a mate back at that party?"_


_I hope I survive this whole ordeal, she was quite a special woman._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I hope I survive this whole ordeal, she was quite a special woman._


_"She did seem like it._"

_"While I'm coming down from my corruption, let's talk ground battles-"_

_"Kurt, have you ever heard of Dynasty Warriors?"_

_"No I haven't, Tyrim.  Why?"_

_"The Shogun plans on using human wave tactics.  Back when we fought the Webbed One, we were up against armies of feral clones and even Dural was able to pull horde-clearing charges by himself... and that was WAY before he got the Lord powers.  That horde-clearing stuff reminds me of Dynasty Warriors, hence why I bring it up."_

_"We could probably send a handful of Lords and sweep the place... but to be safe, we should send a number of them and their troops to land, plus a couple of the dragons."_

_"I wonder if Nova's up to the task or if he's still too squeamish given the last time he fought."_

_"Are there any specific Lords, either Imperium or Convergence, that you want to send down on the away mission?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"She did seem like it._"
> 
> _"While I'm coming down from my corruption, let's talk ground battles-"_
> 
> ...


_Myself. A leader should go into battle with his men. It would feel good to have Firuthi by my side._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Myself. A leader should go into battle with his men. It would feel good to have Firuthi by my side._


_"Dural?  Dural, can you hear me?"_

_"What is it?"_

_"We're assembling the away team.  Which Chorus users did you bring to this battle?"_

_"Roger's tied up with the Railjack and Aifric's manning the Basileia.  Look, most of the longterm mages and Chorus users that I brought along are crew captains.  I could spare maybe Aenor or Geoffrey."_

_"Nada.  Keep those two up here, they're not suited for a battle like this.  Kurt, any particular Convergence Lords who'd be best suited to a crowd fight?"_

_"Most of them got picked off by the Imperium over the years.  The Chaos Gods aren't being called on until we're face-to-face with the Shogun himself, and many of the rest are simply better off in small fights.  I can think of one Lord who can do an urban crowd battle."_

_"Who is it?"_

_"Ahrakas, what do you think of Afanc taking the field alongside you two?  I know he has hoverbike squads and a massive monowheel-like contraption he calls the Doomwheel, and he's got other technology he hasn't fully explained to me...."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Dural?  Dural, can you hear me?"_
> 
> _"What is it?"_
> 
> ...


_Sounds good. Lets head planetside in one hour to give our forces time to mop up the remaining Shogun naval forces._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sounds good. Lets head planetside in one hour to give our forces time to mop up the remaining Shogun naval forces._


_"Got it."_

_"Afanc!"_

_"Yes, Holy-Blessed One?"_

_"You're on the Mandalore away team.  Still got that Doomwheel?"_

_"I've got that, the hoverbike squads, and a complement of Warlock-Engineers ready to go with flamethrowers and lightning guns."_

_"What, none of your infamous ratling guns?"_

_"We had trouble-difficulty with the ammo feed.  Can't get them single-rat portable unlike the other two and still have enough ammo."_

_"I should teach you about shaved-block guns one of these days.  Shooting slivers at relativistic speeds."_

_"All these laser guns and power swords gives me an idea how to go into battle, Ahrakas.  Especially since I'm not just restricted to the Jormungandr's plug tentacles anymore."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Got it."_
> 
> _"Afanc!"_
> 
> ...


“What about me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What about me?”


"Looks like the kids have finally come down from their corruption."

Firuthi sighed.

"Look, Universe.... it's your call whether you go down to the planet with us."


----------



## Universe (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like the kids have finally come down from their corruption."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> "Look, Universe.... it's your call whether you go down to the planet with us."


“I’m coming with you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m coming with you”


"Looks like four of us, Ahrakas.  You, me, Universe, and Afanc.  Universe and I won't need retinues most likely."

Firuthi finally let Kurt out of the embrace.

"I should warn you that in addition to Marendar's talents, in the chrysalis I may very well have gotten mere glimpses of what the kids can do.  Nowhere near their raw power, of course, but a few of the talents themselves seem to have made themselves known to me.  Given I can also see through the kids' eyes when I wish, I get the feeling this was an effect of Azathoth's command to me."


----------



## Universe (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like four of us, Ahrakas.  You, me, Universe, and Afanc.  Universe and I won't need retinues most likely."
> 
> Firuthi finally let Kurt out of the embrace.
> 
> "I should warn you that in addition to Marendar's talents, in the chrysalis I may very well have gotten mere glimpses of what the kids can do.  Nowhere near their raw power, of course, but a few of the talents themselves seem to have made themselves known to me.  Given I can also see through the kids' eyes when I wish, I get the feeling this was an effect of Azathoth's command to me."


*I was eerily calm*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

*Wakes up* Da HECK??


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

_((....I must update that first post one of these days, so we can track where we are.))_

"....did we have any stowaways on board?"

"There was a few medical capsules we recovered from the Thulcan lab.  One of them had someone in there but... they weren't responding.  I decided they needed to be on the Asgard."

"I'm seeing life signs from the medbay."

"Hang on..."


TrixieFox said:


> *Wakes up* Da HECK??


In the medbay, a middle-aged masculine voice spoke over the intercom.

"Can you hear me?  This is Captain Tyrim of the Asgard carrier ship.  If that's the specimen from the medbay capsule we recovered, please respond.  We're in the middle of a war situation, we just repelled a boarding attack... we're all on edge here."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((....I must update that first post one of these days, so we can track where we are.))_
> 
> "....did we have any stowaways on board?"
> 
> ...


*mutters to self* not again... Where am I?


----------



## Universe (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *mutters to self* not again... Where am I?


“Who are you?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Who are you?”


Names Trix... who are you...and answer this time


----------



## Universe (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Names Trix... who are you...and answer this time


“I’m Universe”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m Universe”


How did I end up here


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> How did I end up here


The voice blared over the intercom again.

"We found you in a laboratory on the planet Thulcan-7, near the Libra constellation region.  We took the pod rather than risk it causing havoc on the planet."

A dragon's voice spoke over the intercom.

"Tell me, does the name Mitzelcuahuatl mean anything to you?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The voice blared over the intercom again.
> 
> "We found you in a laboratory on the planet Thulcan-7, near the Libra constellation region.  We took the pod rather than risk it causing havoc on the planet."
> 
> ...


*Trixie began to become stressed and began to cry* I CAN"T REMEMBER ANYTHING *She began to hyperventilate*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trixie began to become stressed and began to cry* I CAN"T REMEMBER ANYTHING *She began to hyperventilate*


"There's a map inside the medbay.  Please locate the bridge and head there."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There's a map inside the medbay.  Please locate the bridge and head there."


*Trixie got up and walked over to the map* Bridge-Bridge-bridge *Trixie ran to the bridge and knocked on the door*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trixie got up and walked over to the map* Bridge-Bridge-bridge *Trixie ran to the bridge and knocked on the door*


The door opened to reveal several individuals.

Five of them were dragons - one black and silver, one green and silver, one green and gold, one with peridot and amethyst coloration, and a shorter one with opal and turquoise coloration.  All but the opal and turquoise one had smooth scales.

There was also an otter with dark fur, a neon yellow underbelly, hot pink paws, and green lines that looked like rave lighting.

There was a white-copper aardvark as well.

Finally, there was a fox-wolf hybrid.

The peridot and amethyst dragon spoke up.

"Sorry about any accusations.  I asked about Mitzelcuahuatl because he made a mess of that planet and I used to be one of his experiments.  Let me introduce you around."

The dragon pointed around the room.

"I'm Firuthi.  Green and gold one is Universe, black and silver is Eternity, green and silver is Cosmos, the little opal runt is Oliver.  The aardvark is the ship captain, Tyrim.  The otter is Kurt.  The folf is Ahrakas.  There are also some four-armed ducks on board... don't worry about them."

The peridot and amethyst dragon stopped pointing.

"So... like Tyrim said, you're on the Asgard carrier ship.  We're caught up in a war with an empire called the Shogun Empire.  We're about to approach a planet named Mandalore in..... uh.... hey Ahrakas, which dimension is this one?  I never learned the Temporal Imperium's dimension notation."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The door opened to reveal several individuals.
> 
> Five of them were dragons - one black and silver, one green and silver, one green and gold, one with peridot and amethyst coloration, and a shorter one with opal and turquoise coloration.  All but the opal and turquoise one had smooth scales.
> 
> ...


*Trix holds her arm in a shy and awkward way, she begins sobbing* Why Can't I Remember Anything?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix holds her arm in a shy and awkward way, she begins sobbing* Why Can't I Remember Anything?


"I wish I knew.  If you ran afoul of my now-dead creator...."

Firuthi shook his head.

"Let's not dwell on that guy.  I caught the name Trix.... you definitely don't sound at all like one of his experiments.  I have a few guesses as to what led up to you being in that medbay pod...."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I wish I knew.  If you ran afoul of my now-dead creator...."
> 
> Firuthi shook his head.
> 
> "Let's not dwell on that guy.  I caught the name Trix.... you definitely don't sound at all like one of his experiments.  I have a few guesses as to what led up to you being in that medbay pod...."


*Trix is now on her knees crying* last I remember...it was...it was dark...I was in this...like glass cylinder of cold liquid... and a IV in my arm... thats all I can remember


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix is now on her knees crying* last I remember...it was...it was dark...I was in this...like glass cylinder of cold liquid... and a IV in my arm... thats all I can remember


"Nutrient liquid.  Sadly, I know the feeling.  Was grown for several hundred years in a batch of the stuff."

Firuthi shed a tear, which turned out to be an amethyst trapezohedron.

"You say you had an IV in your arm?  That gives a few possibilities.  Since you probably weren't an experiment, odds are someone put you in that nutrient bath to try and save your life.  You might be the only survivor of something...."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nutrient liquid.  Sadly, I know the feeling.  Was grown for several hundred years in a batch of the stuff."
> 
> Firuthi shed a tear, which turned out to be an amethyst trapezohedron.
> 
> "You say you had an IV in your arm?  That gives a few possibilities.  Since you probably weren't an experiment, odds are someone put you in that nutrient bath to try and save your life.  You might be the only survivor of something...."


Then...*Trix looked up at Firuthi* how can I do this? *Trix rolled her hospital gown sleeves back and it started glowing black*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Then...*Trix looked up at Firuthi* how can I do this? *Trix rolled her hospital gown sleeves back and it started glowing black*


Firuthi gave a strange look at the glow.

"Hmmm.... big question is whether you could do that before the nutrient bath, or after."

The short opal-and-turquoise dragon spoke up.

"Thulcan-7, where that pod was found, has undergone quite a bit of magical activity recently."

"Yes, there's that, but there's also always been a lot of exploitable magic resources on the planet.  It's possible you got exposed to it, the only question is when."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi gave a strange look at the glow.
> 
> "Hmmm.... big question is whether you could do that before the nutrient bath, or after."
> 
> ...


IDK Im sorry but the only things I remember is my name, my powers, that night, fighting, and killing for a lunatic called lenemik


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> IDK Im sorry but the only things I remember is my name, my powers, that night, fighting, and killing for a lunatic called lenemik


"Lenemik?  Hang on, I might know someone I can ask about that... Tyrim, please open a comm channel with Temporal Lord Dural."

The aardvark saluted.

"On it."

The aardvark fiddled with some controls.  A viewscreen came to life, showing the crew of another ship, including a wallaby in power armor.

"What is it, Tyrim?"

"Heard of a guy named Lenemik?"

"Police chief Wanda Beaufort arrested that guy a couple of times but he kept escaping.  I busted him again as part of my Temporal Lord training.  He's currently in a special holding cell designed specifically to nullify his abilities."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Lenemik?  Hang on, I might know someone I can ask about that... Tyrim, please open a comm channel with Temporal Lord Dural."
> 
> The aardvark saluted.
> 
> ...


I hate to pry... but what did he get arrested for?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I hate to pry... but what did he get arrested for?


"First time Wanda busted him was for criminal possession of illegal magic.  Second time was... I believe the second was the attempted murder of skunk performer Tanvi Jakeman.  When I busted him this last time, he was charged with criminal possession of illegal magic, criminal possession of firearms, false imprisonment, and illegal magic augmentation.  He was running a criminal racket where he was creating super soldiers with Chorus powers.  Specialized magic involving astral spirits basically."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "First time Wanda busted him was for criminal possession of illegal magic.  Second time was... I believe the second was the attempted murder of skunk performer Tanvi Jakeman.  When I busted him this last time, he was charged with criminal possession of illegal magic, criminal possession of firearms, false imprisonment, and illegal magic augmentation.  He was running a criminal racket where he was creating super soldiers with Chorus powers.  Specialized magic involving astral spirits basically."


wait hold on... false imprisonment... of whom?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> wait hold on... false imprisonment... of whom?


"Most of the falsely imprisoned creatures were Essenceborn - creatures of pure magic and varied form.  Had a tendency to get exploited, my predecessor wound up driving a lot of them insane.  There were a few Beastbloods - more like your standard anthro - that were planned to be recipients of magic power, but they were unwilling."

"Did he have any medical pods when you busted him?"

"Not at all.  That was the report that got our attention - unsanitary treatment procedures."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Most of the falsely imprisoned creatures were Essenceborn - creatures of pure magic and varied form.  Had a tendency to get exploited, my predecessor wound up driving a lot of them insane.  There were a few Beastbloods - more like your standard anthro - that were planned to be recipients of magic power, but they were unwilling."
> 
> "Did he have any medical pods when you busted him?"
> 
> "Not at all.  That was the report that got our attention - unsanitary treatment procedures."


what about hydro/Cyro-containment chambers


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> what about hydro/Cyro-containment chambers


"Most medical pods are some form of hydro-containment chamber.  He didn't have those or cryo chambers.  However... there was a record of one of his gangs trying to seize a hydro chamber..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 25, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Names Trix... who are you...and answer this time


I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. We pretty much govern all of time and space.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. We pretty much govern all of time and space.


"Say, I was trying to identify where Trix was... can you give a quick primer on how the Imperium keeps track of the various dimensions?  I never got the chance to find out and I'm not sure how it matches up with the dragons' particular notation."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Say, I was trying to identify where Trix was... can you give a quick primer on how the Imperium keeps track of the various dimensions?  I never got the chance to find out and I'm not sure how it matches up with the dragons' particular notation."


I feel like the explanation for how we do that will take centuries, but in short it is based off of what was closest to the Architects vision when they created this reality and existence.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I feel like the explanation for how we do that will take centuries, but in short it is based off of what was closest to the Architects vision when they created this reality and existence.


The otter, Kurt, spoke up.

"I think this one was... dimension CR-61?  CR would stand for Convergence Rebellion, dunno what the 61 was about...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otter, Kurt, spoke up.
> 
> "I think this one was... dimension CR-61?  CR would stand for Convergence Rebellion, dunno what the 61 was about...."


It would mean it is 61 degrees of disassociation from the Architects vision.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It would mean it is 61 degrees of disassociation from the Architects vision.


"61 degrees?  Wow, no wonder everyone is crazy in this one.  Don't things start getting problematic around like six degrees?"

"I dread to think of THIS dimension's version of Thulcan... I don't think this is one I've visited yet."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "61 degrees?  Wow, no wonder everyone is crazy in this one.  Don't things start getting problematic around like six degrees?"
> 
> "I dread to think of THIS dimension's version of Thulcan... I don't think this is one I've visited yet."


This place is a walk in the park. We dont talk about CR- 23434567789034553355896896069084940958439338983309378656589093383809287392092892910918074980.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> This place is a walk in the park. We dont talk about CR- 23434567789034553355896896069084940958439338983309378656589093383809287392092892910918074980.


"I keep forgetting how high these things go."

"What were the other codes besides CR again?"

"There's... I think 120 preceding codes in all.  I don't remember them all.  I know there's codes for each of us individually, pairs of us, trios, quartets, and all five of us.  CR or Convergence Rebellion is the code for my vision alone... I think Echo Tower was the one for all five of us together?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I keep forgetting how high these things go."
> 
> "What were the other codes besides CR again?"
> 
> "There's... I think 120 preceding codes in all.  I don't remember them all.  I know there's codes for each of us individually, pairs of us, trios, quartets, and all five of us.  CR or Convergence Rebellion is the code for my vision alone... I think Echo Tower was the one for all five of us together?"


There are also subdivisions of codes for pocket dimensions like Barsoom was.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> There are also subdivisions of codes for pocket dimensions like Barsoom was.


"Dragons' notation is a little different, by the way.  We use four sets of numbers and don't use letter codes at all - no keying to a specific dragon or ancient being."

"Doubt that second part about specific keying - apparently the neutral point is in a different Wheel than this one."

"I think it best to defer to Cosmos on this one if I was unaware of that part."

"Just out of curiosity, before we overwhelm our newcomer too much... what was the dimension code for that party space in Andromeda where we all met?"

"I actually want to know this one too.  I'll want to go back there someday.  I feel like it would be a subdivision of whatever code Pavlin and Cooper share but that's all I can guess...."


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

*I waved hi*


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

*Cosmos starts to fall over*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos starts to fall over*


Firuthi moved to catch Cosmos.

"Used too much in a fight again?  It's a bit of a trend I'm noticing with us."


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi moved to catch Cosmos.
> 
> "Used too much in a fight again?  It's a bit of a trend I'm noticing with us."


Cosmos:”it’s a problem with Ultra instinct it seriously drains your stamina unless you’ve mastered it”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Most medical pods are some form of hydro-containment chamber.  He didn't have those or cryo chambers.  However... there was a record of one of his gangs trying to seize a hydro chamber..."


*Trix looks to the window of the ship* what would be a bluish cold fluid that one could "hibernate" in?


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Dragons' notation is a little different, by the way.  We use four sets of numbers and don't use letter codes at all - no keying to a specific dragon or ancient being."
> 
> "Doubt that second part about specific keying - apparently the neutral point is in a different Wheel than this one."
> 
> ...


*Trix taps Firuthi on the back* (she was aiming for his shoulder but since she was shorter she hit his back) excuse me but you said you were in a war right? Point me in the right direction and I'll take care of it


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix taps Firuthi on the back* (she was aiming for his shoulder but since she was shorter she hit his back) excuse me but you said you were in a war right? Point me in the right direction and I'll take care of it


*I was staring at her weirdly*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was staring at her weirdly*


*slight frustration* I CAN take care of it...


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *slight frustration* I CAN take care of it...


“What?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 26, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix taps Firuthi on the back* (she was aiming for his shoulder but since she was shorter she hit his back) excuse me but you said you were in a war right? Point me in the right direction and I'll take care of it





Universe said:


> *I was staring at her weirdly*





TrixieFox said:


> *slight frustration* I CAN take care of it...





Universe said:


> “What?”


Kurt tried to stifle a laugh.

"It's not that simple."

"What's funny about this, Kurt?"

"I don't know if you know this, Trix, but you're making that claim in front of:

Two of the strongest beings that exist and aren't stuck serving as the underpinnings of all reality;
The sister of one of those strongest beings;
Two up-and-coming advanced dragons who are rapidly advancing towards being 'strongest beings';
A member of the direct subordinate species to those advanced dragons;
An android created and augmented by those advanced dragons;
And the most powerful mortal to exist.
"We're trying to fight a war across 36 galaxies because the head of the local empire is trying to undermine my brother's work.  So forgive us if we're just a _tiny_ bit skeptical about you claiming you can solve this war just by being pointed in the right direction."


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt tried to stifle a laugh.
> 
> "It's not that simple."
> 
> ...


*I started to laugh*


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2022)

“Yeah good luck with that.”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt tried to stifle a laugh.
> 
> "It's not that simple."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “Yeah good luck with that.”


Let us not underestimate them based on appearances. They may posses vast power.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Let us not underestimate them based on appearances. They may posses vast power.


"Part of the issue is the rules of engagement here, Ahrakas."

Kurt sighed.

"They've implied they can solve a vast war without fully understanding what's going on.  If the eight of us can't simply wave our hands and end this, how does a ninth?"

Kurt looked at Trix, then back to Ahrakas.

"Especially when the enemy knew to put half their fleet in our path and their flagship had.... okay, I'm not up to date on my Space Marine chapters.  I was under the impression Space Marines treated their equipment with a little more respect."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Part of the issue is the rules of engagement here, Ahrakas."
> 
> Kurt sighed.
> 
> ...


Judging by what that Space Marine said, I dont think he was actually part of the Shogun fleet. It seems they might have found his ship adrift with him in it. He said he was a Black Templar or something and I know they are quite fanatical.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Judging by what that Space Marine said, I dont think he was actually part of the Shogun fleet. It seems they might have found his ship adrift with him in it. He said he was a Black Templar or something and I know they are quite fanatical.


"One Space Marine for a ship that size?..... you know what, never mind, that's not as important right now."

Kurt recomposed himself.

"What is important is how we approach Mandalore.  We have four on the away team right now - you, Firuthi, Universe, and Afanc.  Afanc's already made clear his tactics, that Doomwheel is going to draw a lot of attention.  You wouldn't know where the government buildings are on Mandalore, would you?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One Space Marine for a ship that size?..... you know what, never mind, that's not as important right now."
> 
> Kurt recomposed himself.
> 
> "What is important is how we approach Mandalore.  We have four on the away team right now - you, Firuthi, Universe, and Afanc.  Afanc's already made clear his tactics, that Doomwheel is going to draw a lot of attention.  You wouldn't know where the government buildings are on Mandalore, would you?"


“I don’t”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt tried to stifle a laugh.
> 
> "It's not that simple."
> 
> ...


*Trix grew angry, and drew a knife that came out of nowhere* You either point me in the right direction or I fight anything in my path...


----------



## Universe (Oct 27, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix grew angry, and drew a knife that came out of nowhere* You either point me in the right direction or I fight anything in my path...


*I wasn’t scared* “a knife don’t Make me laugh”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wasn’t scared* “a knife don’t Make me laugh”


*Trix slightly smirks* suit yourself *Trix suddenly disappears in a black flash of light*


----------



## Universe (Oct 27, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix slightly smirks* suit yourself *Trix suddenly disappears in a black flash of light*


*I dodged*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I dodged*


*walks in with a bowl of ice cream* sorry I was hungry


----------



## Universe (Oct 27, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *walks in with a bowl of ice cream* sorry I was hungry


“You could have said so”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You could have said so”


*giggles* meh scaring y'all was slightly fun... though I could fight anything you want me to fight


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 27, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *giggles* meh scaring y'all was slightly fun... though I could fight anything you want me to fight


We are about to invade Mandalore, your assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 27, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *giggles* meh scaring y'all was slightly fun... though I could fight anything you want me to fight





Baron Tredegar said:


> We are about to invade Mandalore, your assistance would be greatly appreciated.


"Yes, we could use a fifth.  You may want to explain your talents a bit more though."

"Say, Oliver?"

"Yes, Kurt?"

"Please give Ahrakas that plasma lance."

"Lævateinn?"

"Yes, that's the one."

Oliver reached back and pulled out the plasma lance he had recovered.  Kurt continued speaking.

"Ahrakas, I'm authorizing you to use this spear if it becomes necessary in the battle. Please don't lose it to the enemy, you know roughly how destructive the thing can be."

Oliver presented the weapon to Ahrakas.


----------



## Universe (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes, we could use a fifth.  You may want to explain your talents a bit more though."
> 
> "Say, Oliver?"
> 
> ...


“I’m going to show them what I can do”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes, we could use a fifth.  You may want to explain your talents a bit more though."
> 
> "Say, Oliver?"
> 
> ...


*pulls a glowing katana from air* best assassin in the galaxy


----------



## Universe (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *pulls a glowing katana from air* best assassin in the galaxy


“Ok I’m immortal so I don’t see how that’s scary”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok I’m immortal so I don’t see how that’s scary”


it kills gods


----------



## Universe (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> it kills gods


“Whatever”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Whatever”


volunteer?


----------



## Universe (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> volunteer?


“No thank you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *pulls a glowing katana from air* best assassin in the galaxy





Universe said:


> “Ok I’m immortal so I don’t see how that’s scary”





TrixieFox said:


> it kills gods


Kurt gave an odd gaze at the glowing katana.  He put his hand to his chin as he thought.

Finally, he shook his head.

"Mortal interpretations of what a god is and immortal understandings of what a god is tend to be completely different.  A mortal understanding of a god is simply a being with incomprehensible power.  An immortal understanding of a god, on the other hand, is having a job to do and the complete dominion necessary to do that job."

Kurt took a breath.

"I recognize the power of your weapon.  I believe Ahrakas has a weapon of similar make.  Trix, your weapon has the necessary astral frequency to harm powerful beings, yes.  But your blade cannot sever what makes gods special.  You can go after the body, but the spirit simply retreats.  Perhaps for millennia... but it does rise again eventually."

Kurt put his hands together.

"Lucky for you, our opponents this time are largely mortal.  If the unspeakable one in yellow shows up, though, you might have issues fighting him.  Tell me about your defensive tricks."


----------



## Universe (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt gave an odd gaze at the glowing katana.  He put his hand to his chin as he thought.
> 
> Finally, he shook his head.
> 
> ...


*I giggled*


----------



## Universe (Oct 28, 2022)

*I was calm*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt gave an odd gaze at the glowing katana.  He put his hand to his chin as he thought.
> 
> Finally, he shook his head.
> 
> ...


*Trix taps her foot impatiently* SHOW ME WHERE TO FIGHT!!! *her ears lay back in anger and annoyance*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix taps her foot impatiently* SHOW ME WHERE TO FIGHT!!! *her ears lay back in anger and annoyance*


Kurt turned to Ahrakas.

"Tell her what you know about Mandalore.  We're close to beginning the operation anyways and she's getting a little eager."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> "Tell her what you know about Mandalore.  We're close to beginning the operation anyways and she's getting a little eager."


*Her head tilts and her ear flops over* Mandalore? as in house of the Dark Saber Mandalore?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Her head tilts and her ear flops over* Mandalore? as in house of the Dark Saber Mandalore?


"I do believe it is the same one."

"With this dimensions thing, did the whole story with the Dark Saber play out the same here?"

"Ahrakas would know."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Her head tilts and her ear flops over* Mandalore? as in house of the Dark Saber Mandalore?





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I do believe it is the same one."
> 
> "With this dimensions thing, did the whole story with the Dark Saber play out the same here?"
> 
> "Ahrakas would know."


Yes it is that Mandalore, however the Shogun Emperor has the Darksaber now as a symbol to assert his authority. Mandalore is ruled by a puppet government led by Mandalore the Unassailable of Clan Awaud, I hear he is a very skilled firebender.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes it is that Mandalore, however the Shogun Emperor has the Darksaber now as a symbol to assert his authority. Mandalore is ruled by a puppet government led by Mandalore the Unassailable of Clan Awaud, I hear he is a very skilled firebender.


"If he holes himself up, just call out to me.  I'll know what to do."

"Okay, so... important strategy things.  The armor of these guys-"

"If these are the same Mandalorians I remember, their armor can withstand blaster fire and beam swords without issue.  It's inferior to celestial steel, but not by nearly as much as you'd expect - celestial steel is one of the few things that can break through it.  Trix, that glowing katana of yours... I hope you learned how to stab with it, it may actually have issues here, I'm not sure."

"How did mortals make a metal that close?"

"Mandalorian steel is either the toughest or second-toughest metal a mortal has made in about a billion realities.  I can't fully remember how they made it right now."

"Do you think all the troops will have that kind of armor?"

"Not even close.  This stuff is rare.  It's even rarer than celestial steel, in fact, but that's solely due to Solaris' tricks with celestial ores.  If Mandalorian steel could accumulate for as many realities as celestial steel has, it'd be far more common."

"What's the weakness?"

"It can't be taken off quickly and it's metal.  Superheating it all at once works well.  Failing that, I believe you want heavy concussive blasts to simply damage the being underneath through blunt trauma.  Ahrakas, please correct me if I'm wrong on that."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If he holes himself up, just call out to me.  I'll know what to do."
> 
> "Okay, so... important strategy things.  The armor of these guys-"
> 
> ...


In addition to the Mandalorians there will be large contingents of Ashigaru and several Samurai, the numbers will consist of mostly humans and Kitsune.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> In addition to the Mandalorians there will be large contingents of Ashigaru and several Samurai, the numbers will consist of mostly humans and Kitsune.


"Admittedly the Ashigaru don't worry me at all.  I don't even think they'll be a problem for Afanc's squads - most of his guys look like they're ranged shooters."

"Not his hoverbike squads.  Those are actually more melee-oriented even though there are guns in the bikes."

"Yeah, Ashigaru might be an issue there.  Aren't they usually spearmen?"

"Spears, bows, swords.... do you know if they'd have... _tanegashima_ with them, Ahrakas?"

"Tane-whatnow?"

"Guns.  Powerful but slow rifles, to be exact."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Admittedly the Ashigaru don't worry me at all.  I don't even think they'll be a problem for Afanc's squads - most of his guys look like they're ranged shooters."
> 
> "Not his hoverbike squads.  Those are actually more melee-oriented even though there are guns in the bikes."
> 
> ...


Yes, but a more modern equivalent that shoot plasma bolts but still retain the slow rate of fire. Like I said earlier they are also all most likely on a cocaine style drug and employ human wave Banzai charges.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, but a more modern equivalent that shoot plasma bolts but still retain the slow rate of fire. Like I said earlier they are also all most likely on a cocaine style drug and employ human wave Banzai charges.


_"Afanc, you getting all this?"_

_"Affirmative, Holy-Blessed One.  Mass attacks are the necessity here."_

"Looks like he understands it."

"So.... let's summarize the mission objectives.  We need to take out any nobility or military leaders, that's a persistent objective... any particular buildings that need to go down?  I still have the bomb from when they tried to destroy this ship...."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Afanc, you getting all this?"_
> 
> _"Affirmative, Holy-Blessed One.  Mass attacks are the necessity here."_
> 
> ...


Probably any major monuments to the Shogun you see, though I would try to keep monuments from the time Mandalore briefly usurped the Shogun intact.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Probably any major monuments to the Shogun you see, though I would try to keep monuments from the time Mandalore briefly usurped the Shogun intact.


Firuthi stashed the bomb.

"Alright, I believe we have our places.  Oliver, Tyrim, Cosmos... you stay up here and guard Kurt."

"Got it."

"If you've got any last-minute prep, Ahrakas, now's the time."

"Will you want Lævateinn for this?  Kurt's given the okay for you to use it, Ahrakas."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi stashed the bomb.
> 
> "Alright, I believe we have our places.  Oliver, Tyrim, Cosmos... you stay up here and guard Kurt."
> 
> ...


Yes, I will wield it with great honor.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, I will wield it with great honor.


Oliver handed over the plasma lance.

"Alright... when we're all ready, we'll visualize a spot where we can warp down."

_"I will be hitting the ground-road running with that Doomwheel, and the hoverbike and Warlock-Engineer squads will not be far behind.  They know-understand their places."_

"Sounds like Afanc's ready."


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver handed over the plasma lance.
> 
> "Alright... when we're all ready, we'll visualize a spot where we can warp down."
> 
> ...


“I’m ready”


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

“I have My Mastered Ultra Instinct”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m ready”





Universe said:


> “I have My Mastered Ultra Instinct”


"Then it's time.  Mandalore, here we come."

Firuthi reached his mind out, trying to find a good spot on the planet to send a portal.  He would relay the information to Afanc and open a portal for him too once he found out the right location.


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Then it's time.  Mandalore, here we come."
> 
> Firuthi reached his mind out, trying to find a good spot on the planet to send a portal.  He would relay the information to Afanc and open a portal for him too once he found out the right location.


*I was waiting for Firuthi*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was waiting for Firuthi*


Eventually, he found it.

He opened the portal down to the planet.

On the other side, there was the roaring of a giant wheel tearing down the street, a full division of hoverbike troops, and a battalion of Warlock-Engineers with flamethrowers and lightning guns - all troops of which were horned rats with varying types of horns.  Most of the flamethrowers and lightning guns were the normal wide-shot variety.  A few of the flamethrowers were more like napalm rocket cannons, and a few of the lightning guns were more like lightning sniper rifles.

One of the Warlock-Engineers fired his lightning rifle, frying an Ashigaru that had a plasma bolt cannon.

Warlock-Engineer: "SCREAM-SUFFER, SURFACE-DWELLERS!  HAHAHAHA!!"

"Yep, that's definitely Afanc's troops."

"That's our cue to launch.  Trix, the horned rats are friendlies, don't hurt them.  Go after the human and kitsune soldiers, those ones aren't on our side."


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Eventually, he found it.
> 
> He opened the portal down to the planet.
> 
> ...


*I ran through the portal*


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

*I was ready to dodge anything*


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

“Nothing can hit me!”


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

“I’m going to finish this right now!”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I do believe it is the same one."
> 
> "With this dimensions thing, did the whole story with the Dark Saber play out the same here?"
> 
> "Ahrakas would know."


*giggles* oh im taking that thing after wards


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *giggles* oh im taking that thing after wards


There was a portal open.

"Well then, get in there and start fighting before someone else gets eyes on it."

"Just remember that the horned rats are friendlies this time, and the humans and kitsunes aren't."

Firuthi glanced at Ahrakas.

"I know what you're going to say.... with our luck the Shogun may be lying in wait here too, ready to ambush us."

He then looked at Trix again.

"You'll do fine.  Go ahead in."


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

*They tried to shoot me with their plasma bolts but I dodged them without thinking*


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

“They always do that when will they get the hint that they’ll never hit me”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There was a portal open.
> 
> "Well then, get in there and start fighting before someone else gets eyes on it."
> 
> ...


*jumps through the portal, screams ensue on the other side, after about twenty minutes Trix walks back through* Well y'all... *giggles* I think you'll want to take a look *She pulls the dark saber out* well... at the battle field i mean


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

_We are outside of Sundari City. Heavy fortifications have been set up outside the domed cities walls. There seem to be hundreds of thousands of Shogun and Mandalorian warriors defending. They also have large numbers of artillery emplacements set up and armored hovertanks in defending positions. You could also hear the Shogun soldiers singing to bolster their morale:_
We are the Imperial Army
And our enemies are enemies of the Emperor
The enemy general is a
Hero equal to none in glory and victory

And the men who follow are also stalwart
And warriors who do not fear death
Even though they are brave enough to frighten Lucifer,
Heaven will not pardon their war

Those who have crossed the Emperor
Have never prospered
Until our enemy is destroyed,
Forwards, forwards, one and all

Unsheathing the sword like a shattered gem,
We must go forwards, prepared for death

As it has been custom in this Imperial Land,
Samurai have protected like their very souls
The sword which has been made
Obsolete in the Restoration,

Now it has been brought back,
So let friend and foe
Die under the blade, and
For those with Shogun Spirit

Now is the time to die,
Do not bring shame through delay
Until our enemy is destroyed,
Forwards, forwards, one and all

Unsheathing the sword like a shattered gem,
We must go forwards, prepared for death

_Suddenly you hear a cry from one of the Shogun commanders, and soon a massive wave of Shogun warriors supported by earthbenders and jetpacked Mandalorian airsupport are coming towards our position with a banzai charge._


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _We are outside of Sundari City. Heavy fortifications have been set up outside the domed cities walls. There seem to be hundreds of thousands of Shogun and Mandalorian warriors defending. They also have large numbers of artillery emplacements set up and armored hovertanks in defending positions. You could also hear the Shogun soldiers singing to bolster their morale:_
> We are the Imperial Army
> And our enemies are enemies of the Emperor
> The enemy general is a
> ...


*suddenly they stop* Boys... it ain't over till the fat lady sings *a voice over your radio says*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _We are outside of Sundari City. Heavy fortifications have been set up outside the domed cities walls. There seem to be hundreds of thousands of Shogun and Mandalorian warriors defending. They also have large numbers of artillery emplacements set up and armored hovertanks in defending positions. You could also hear the Shogun soldiers singing to bolster their morale:_
> We are the Imperial Army
> And our enemies are enemies of the Emperor
> The enemy general is a
> ...


"Set the Doomwheel to ram-smash!  These fortifications can't handle its charge!"

Warlock-Engineer: "Our flamethrowers can melt-slag the walls!"

"I think this could use a different theme song.  Preparing to resonate."

Firuthi took a deep breath.  Tentacles emerged from his back, forming into four loops.  Then the tentacles flattened, taking the shape of speakers.

A heavy rock tune blasted out of them.  Firuthi sang at the top of his lungs, a second voice - Jormungandr's - backing him up.

*"The hot wind blowing, jagged lines across the sand... the crumbling buildings, in our minds are all that stand..."*

The warlock-engineers, hoverbike troops, and Afanc all engaged sound dampening on their battle gear.  The sound was aimed at trying to overwhelm the senses of the Shogun warriors charging in.

Universe and Ahrakas would have already known to engage some form of sound-dampening.  Trix?  Trix could feel some force filtering out the worst of the heavy song from overloading her - as if Firuthi was deliberately blocking it out.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Set the Doomwheel to ram-smash!  These fortifications can't handle its charge!"
> 
> Warlock-Engineer: "Our flamethrowers can melt-slag the walls!"
> 
> ...


Trix fell to the ground "WHAT IS THAT" she screamed


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *jumps through the portal, screams ensue on the other side, after about twenty minutes Trix walks back through* Well y'all... *giggles* I think you'll want to take a look *She pulls the dark saber out* well... at the battle field i mean


Is that what I think it is? Did you just steal the Darksaber? I think I have an idea for this.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Set the Doomwheel to ram-smash!  These fortifications can't handle its charge!"
> 
> Warlock-Engineer: "Our flamethrowers can melt-slag the walls!"
> 
> ...


_Some of the Shogun troops were felled by the music. However it appeared the rest were put in a even more fanatical frenzy and continued their charge!_


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Is that what I think it is? Did you just steal the Darksaber? I think I have an idea for this.
> 
> _Some of the Shogun troops were felled by the music. However it appeared the rest were put in a even more fanatical frenzy and continued their charge!_


Trix smirked "Its not my first rodeo... my second... but not my first" she flipped the Darksaber to her right hand and turned it on "gimme a target"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix smirked "Its not my first rodeo... my second... but not my first" she flipped the Darksaber to her right hand and turned it on "gimme a target"


Can you take out those earthbenders that are supporting this banzai charge?


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Can you take out those earthbenders that are supporting this banzai charge?


Trixie snaps and disappears. Screams ensue from the attacking force


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trixie snaps and disappears. Screams ensue from the attacking force


It seems we have made a valuable ally Firuthi.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix fell to the ground "WHAT IS THAT" she screamed


Trix could feel a voice in her head - and something in her ears that further reduced the power of the song on her.

_"I am a god of echoes.  Most of the domain pertains to sound.  My allies are used to top-of-lungs sensory-overload songs - I guess I didn't dampen it enough for you.  Here."_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Some of the Shogun troops were felled by the music. However it appeared the rest were put in a even more fanatical frenzy and continued their charge!_


The warlock engineers had begun singing along.

Warlock-Engineer: "Just like the buffalo, blindly following the herd... We try to justify, All the things that have occurred!"

Other Warlock-Engineer: "I don't know what I've been told - the wishes of the people can't be controlled! I don't know what I've been told - the wishes of the people can't be controlled!"

When the Shogun troops got close, the warlock-engineers turned on their flamethrowers and lightning guns and let loose.

These were no ordinary flames or electricity.  The electricity was green lightning that chained between targets.  The flame was also green - as it was a mixture of fuels that made it burn way hotter and without oxygen.  The dust within the flamethrower fire would cling to fortifications and literally melt them.  Try to imagine that on flesh for a second.



TrixieFox said:


> Trix smirked "Its not my first rodeo... my second... but not my first" she flipped the Darksaber to her right hand and turned it on "gimme a target"





Baron Tredegar said:


> Can you take out those earthbenders that are supporting this banzai charge?





TrixieFox said:


> Trixie snaps and disappears. Screams ensue from the attacking force





Baron Tredegar said:


> It seems we have made a valuable ally Firuthi.


_"That we have.  I know how these flamethrowers work - the earthbenders might have screwed with them.  Now that they're not... I know what to do."_

Firuthi continued his song.

*"Heat of the desert... dust settles on my face - without a compass, the soldier knows no disgrace!
Out of the ashes - the eagle rises still - freedom is calling, to all men who bend their will!"*

Air began building behind the warlock-engineers.

*"Here I am, dirty and faceless, waiting to heed your instruction!
On my own, invisible warrior... I am a wind of destruction!"*

Hot wind carried the flamethrower fuel and burning dust towards the fortifications, artillery, and hovertanks.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Trix could feel a voice in her head - and something in her ears that further reduced the power of the song on her.
> 
> _"I am a god of echoes.  Most of the domain pertains to sound.  My allies are used to top-of-lungs sensory-overload songs - I guess I didn't dampen it enough for you.  Here."_
> 
> ...


"WAIT" Trix screamed, then teleported back by Firuthi with a pair of gun range headsets on... and her tail smoking "thats better" she said as she put her tail out


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Trix could feel a voice in her head - and something in her ears that further reduced the power of the song on her.
> 
> _"I am a god of echoes.  Most of the domain pertains to sound.  My allies are used to top-of-lungs sensory-overload songs - I guess I didn't dampen it enough for you.  Here."_
> 
> ...


It seems we have stopped the charge, and are even smashing their defenses too!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "WAIT" Trix screamed, then teleported back by Firuthi with a pair of gun range headsets on... and her tail smoking "thats better" she said as she put her tail out


_"Huh.  You're familiar with how to put out warpfire.  Looks like I underestimated you big time."_

Firuthi kept up the beat a little longer.

_"Sorry I got carried away.  I'm meaning to burn their heavy weapons."_


Baron Tredegar said:


> It seems we have stopped the charge, and are even smashing their defenses too!


*"We fight for justice in a forgotten place - fulfill our duty, then vanish without a trace!
Don't need a medal for all the men we kill - freedom is calling to all men who bend their will!"*

The song did quiet to repeating the beat of it at half the volume he was previously using.  However, the warlock-engineers kept attacking, with the hoverbike troops breaking off to take out individual emplacements that were causing trouble.

"Before long, that Doomwheel is going to start wreaking havoc.  That'll occupy the remaining foot soldiers.  We might want to find the enemy commander fast."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Huh.  You're familiar with how to put out warpfire.  Looks like I underestimated you big time."_
> 
> Firuthi kept up the beat a little longer.
> 
> ...


Trix pulled out a sniper "someone tell me what he looks like" she said with a wink


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix pulled out a sniper "someone tell me what he looks like" she said with a wink


He will most likely be wearing a elaborate combination of Mandalorian and Shogun armor. He will probably be a powerful bender or possibly even a Jedi.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He will most likely be wearing a elaborate combination of Mandalorian and Shogun armor. He will probably be a powerful bender or possibly even a Jedi.


Trix brings her sniper up "I think I see him"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix brings her sniper up "I think I see him"


It looks like hes readying the men for another charge. Better get him quickly.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It looks like hes readying the men for another charge. Better get him quickly.


Trix looks at (IDK your characters name) "bruh" she said as she pulled the trigger, thus hitting the commander in the head between the eyes "what do you think I was gonna do? eat some cake and wait for them to charge?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix looks at (IDK your characters name) "bruh" she said as she pulled the trigger, thus hitting the commander in the head between the eyes "what do you think I was gonna do? eat some cake and wait for them to charge?"


Names Ahrakas by the way. Ive seen some odd and unpredictable things recently so that was a possibility.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Names Ahrakas by the way. Ive seen some odd and unpredictable things recently so that was a possibility.


"well..." Trix said as pulling the trigger multiple times, while staring at Ahrakas, "I don't do that", all the shots hit high ranking soldiers multiple times in the head


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "well..." Trix said as pulling the trigger multiple times, while staring at Ahrakas, "I don't do that", all the shots hit high ranking soldiers multiple times in the head


Looks like the surviving soldiers are retreating into the city. Lets rest for now and wait for reinforcements to arrive.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Looks like the surviving soldiers are retreating into the city. Lets rest for now and wait for reinforcements to arrive.


Trix tosses her sniper to the side "why not push and end this thing?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix tosses her sniper to the side "why not push and end this thing?"


Psychological warfare. We destroyed their fleet and their outer defenses. They know we are coming but they dont know when. Lets give them some time to begin panicking.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Psychological warfare. We destroyed their fleet and their outer defenses. They know we are coming but they dont know when. Lets give them some time to begin panicking.


"not my normal cup of tea" Trix said with a sigh


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "well..." Trix said as pulling the trigger multiple times, while staring at Ahrakas, "I don't do that", all the shots hit high ranking soldiers multiple times in the head





Baron Tredegar said:


> Looks like the surviving soldiers are retreating into the city. Lets rest for now and wait for reinforcements to arrive.





TrixieFox said:


> Trix tosses her sniper to the side "why not push and end this thing?"





Baron Tredegar said:


> Psychological warfare. We destroyed their fleet and their outer defenses. They know we are coming but they dont know when. Lets give them some time to begin panicking.





TrixieFox said:


> "not my normal cup of tea" Trix said with a sigh


"Ahrakas, I might have overdone it a bit."

Firuthi sat down.

"Trix, do not worry, this is a common celestial and reality dragon problem.  We tend to have trouble holding back - we can crush individual fights no problem but we tend to overdo it and need rest right after.  Were it not for that, I'd disagree with the High Imperator's suggestion of waiting."

Firuthi looked at Universe.

"Universe, you carry any of that elixir Solaris gave you earlier?  I could use it."

An albino rat with markhor-style horns approached the group.  The massive hamster-wheel like siege engine - the Doomwheel - that he was previously piloting was now parked outside the smoldering remains of the walls.

"My hoverbike troops took quite a few deaths-casualties and I lost a few warlock-engineers in the battle-skirmish.  Far less than I was expecting though."

"Bring them around, Afanc.  Even that one stitching his comrade's arm back on.  We're waiting for reinforcements."


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, I might have overdone it a bit."
> 
> Firuthi sat down.
> 
> ...


*I gave it to him*


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

*I marched forwards and yelled* “GIVE ME HASTUR!”


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

*Cosmos was shaking his head*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, I might have overdone it a bit."
> 
> Firuthi sat down.
> 
> ...


Trix draws a pistol "can I do a assassin mission?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gave it to him*


"Thanks."

Firuthi started drinking the elixir.



Universe said:


> *I marched forwards and yelled* “GIVE ME HASTUR!”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was shaking his head*


Firuthi was also shaking his head a bit.  He knew what Universe was up to... but calling out THAT guy?



TrixieFox said:


> Trix draws a pistol "can I do a assassin mission?"


"That command is up to Ahrakas to make."


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

*Cosmos suddenly gains a silver Aura*


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thanks."
> 
> Firuthi started drinking the elixir.
> 
> ...


“WHERE IS THAT COWARD?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix draws a pistol "can I do a assassin mission?"


Yes, try to find some of the officers. Try to kill them in public places with as many witnesses as possible to sow more chaos and confusion among the Shogun defenders.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos suddenly gains a silver Aura*





Universe said:


> “WHERE IS THAT COWARD?”





Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, try to find some of the officers. Try to kill them in public places with as many witnesses as possible to sow more chaos and confusion among the Shogun defenders.


"Ahrakas, get that plasma lance ready in case Universe's attempt to call out the King in Yellow actually results in the guy showing up.  I'm recovering well, but we'll need the extra power in that kind of situation."

Firuthi started to stand back up.

"Incidentally, Kurt never explained just how the lance worked.  I assume it's more than just a stabbing implement..."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, try to find some of the officers. Try to kill them in public places with as many witnesses as possible to sow more chaos and confusion among the Shogun defenders.


"ok" trix vanishes


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, get that plasma lance ready in case Universe's attempt to call out the King in Yellow actually results in the guy showing up.  I'm recovering well, but we'll need the extra power in that kind of situation."
> 
> Firuthi started to stand back up.
> 
> "Incidentally, Kurt never explained just how the lance worked.  I assume it's more than just a stabbing implement..."


“BRING ME HASTUR!”


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

Cosmos:”What is he doing?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Trixie reappears "Im back"


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

*I was ready for Hastur*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”What is he doing?”





Universe said:


> *I was ready for Hastur*


"Alright, I think I've recovered a bit here."

Firuthi stared at Universe.

"Universe... I don't think the guy would jump in this fast."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, I think I've recovered a bit here."
> 
> Firuthi stared at Universe.
> 
> "Universe... I don't think the guy would jump in this fast."


"Hastur?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, I think I've recovered a bit here."
> 
> Firuthi stared at Universe.
> 
> "Universe... I don't think the guy would jump in this fast."


“HE’S A COWARD”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Hastur?"


"An a-hole of a dragon.  Tried to hijack Universe in the past multiple times and also tried to corrupt one of the otters I'm watching over."

Firuthi sighed.

"He's a bit of a manipulator, that one."


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

*Cosmos looks at Firuthi*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "An a-hole of a dragon.  Tried to hijack Universe in the past multiple times and also tried to corrupt one of the otters I'm watching over."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> "He's a bit of a manipulator, that one."


"t-that" Trix starts rubbing her forehead "that n-name i-i-it s-sounds- familiar " Trix passed out cold onto the battle field


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "t-that" Trix starts rubbing her forehead "that n-name i-i-it s-sounds- familiar " Trix passed out cold onto the battle field


Cosmos:”Oh boy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks at Firuthi*


Firuthi noted Cosmos' stare, but continued addressing Trix.

"There's, uh... there's a lot to the situation here.  Suffice to say he will be a difficult battle, even all of us taking him on at once."



TrixieFox said:


> "t-that" Trix starts rubbing her forehead "that n-name i-i-it s-sounds- familiar " Trix passed out cold onto the battle field





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh boy”


Firuthi resumed looking at Cosmos.

"....she must've seen the yellow sign at some point.  She knew _exactly_ what kind of guy he was."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi noted Cosmos' stare, but continued addressing Trix.
> 
> "There's, uh... there's a lot to the situation here.  Suffice to say he will be a difficult battle, even all of us taking him on at once."
> 
> ...


Trix starts mumbling something in her sleep, something that sounded like a PTSD flashback... Trix woke up screaming, drew a knife and her eyes were dilated.


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix starts mumbling something in her sleep, something that sounded like a PTSD flashback... Trix woke up screaming, drew a knife and her eyes were dilated.


*Cosmos smacks the knife out of her paw*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos smacks the knife out of her paw*


Trix looks at them "w-what happened?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix looks at them "w-what happened?"


"The name of a possible opponent came up and you passed out."

Firuthi sighed again.

"The knife wouldn't have done any good anyways.  Reality dragons... they're a BIT too durable for most common weaponry.  Especially our likely enemy."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The name of a possible opponent came up and you passed out."
> 
> Firuthi sighed again.
> 
> "The knife wouldn't have done any good anyways.  Reality dragons... they're a BIT too durable for most common weaponry.  Especially our likely enemy."


Trix calmed and sat back down "I uh... have my ways of fighting dragons... we don't normally get along"


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The name of a possible opponent came up and you passed out."
> 
> Firuthi sighed again.
> 
> "The knife wouldn't have done any good anyways.  Reality dragons... they're a BIT too durable for most common weaponry.  Especially our likely enemy."


Cosmos:”true”


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix calmed and sat back down "I uh... have my ways of fighting dragons... we don't normally get along"


Cosmos:”I’m not your average dragon”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m not your average dragon”


Trix Sighed "I've killed 'not your average' dragons"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix calmed and sat back down "I uh... have my ways of fighting dragons... we don't normally get along"





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m not your average dragon”





TrixieFox said:


> Trix Sighed "I've killed 'not your average' dragons"


Firuthi blinked.

"You're probably thinking of magically-saturated flesh-and-blood kinds of dragons.  The situation is... a bit more complicated with us."

Firuth glanced at Cosmos.

"Cosmos, this is the only detail I plan to state, especially because it might matter with our opponent."

He then continued addressing Trix.

"How are you regarding facing energy beings?  I won't explain what kind of energy, I can already tell Universe and Cosmos here both have ways of preventing me from saying it."


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi blinked.
> 
> "You're probably thinking of magically-saturated flesh-and-blood kinds of dragons.  The situation is... a bit more complicated with us."
> 
> ...


"Fairly well.... as i said... it aint my first rodeo"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix calmed and sat back down "I uh... have my ways of fighting dragons... we don't normally get along"


Same, I fought in the Dawn War against them billions of years ago.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Same, I fought in the Dawn War against them billions of years ago.


"Meh... a single dragon killed my family"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Same, I fought in the Dawn War against them billions of years ago.


"You know, given the nature of the celestial and reality dragons... I have to wonder if the ones who fell in those battles are going to hold a grudge, Ahrakas."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Meh... a single dragon killed my family"


I am sorry to hear that. I lost both my parents to the dragons too.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, given the nature of the celestial and reality dragons... I have to wonder if the ones who fell in those battles are going to hold a grudge, Ahrakas."


If the ones that killed my parents show up again I will slay them regardless of if they hold a grudge or not.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, given the nature of the celestial and reality dragons... I have to wonder if the ones who fell in those battles are going to hold a grudge, Ahrakas."





Baron Tredegar said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I lost both my parents to the dragons too.
> 
> If the ones that killed my parents show up again I will slay them regardless of if they hold a grudge or not.


*picks the sniper back up* I get first shot


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, given the nature of the celestial and reality dragons... I have to wonder if the ones who fell in those battles are going to hold a grudge, Ahrakas."


*I wanted Hasur*


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

*Cosmos glared at him*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos glared at him*


"chill" Trix reloaded the sniper "I will take a shot that I won't regret if you don't chill"


----------



## Universe (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "chill" Trix reloaded the sniper "I will take a shot that I won't regret if you don't chill"


Cosmos:”They won’t show up”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They won’t show up”


Trix smirked "wasn't talking about enemies bud"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wanted Hasur*





Universe said:


> *Cosmos glared at him*





TrixieFox said:


> "chill" Trix reloaded the sniper "I will take a shot that I won't regret if you don't chill"





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They won’t show up”





TrixieFox said:


> Trix smirked "wasn't talking about enemies bud"


The voice of Tyrim, the aardvark from the ship, echoed in the group's minds.

_"Remote scans confirm the only reality dragon signatures on this planet are yours.  If this supposed other yellow dragon is going to join the fight, he will wait for you to reach the commander first.  That being said, I should alert you that there is a different reality dragon signature on the city-planet of Coruscant.  Once you're done here on Mandalore, you might want to go there."_

"Universe, Tyrim has confirmed Hastur isn't here.  Now drop it and let's focus on mopping things up here."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The voice of Tyrim, the aardvark from the ship, echoed in the group's minds.
> 
> _"Remote scans confirm the only reality dragon signatures on this planet are yours.  If this supposed other yellow dragon is going to join the fight, he will wait for you to reach the commander first.  That being said, I should alert you that there is a different reality dragon signature on the city-planet of Coruscant.  Once you're done here on Mandalore, you might want to go there."_
> 
> "Universe, Tyrim has confirmed Hastur isn't here.  Now drop it and let's focus on mopping things up here."


Indeed, I think sufficient reinforcements have arrived and Trix has sowed enough chaos. Let us advance into the city. There will be heavy urban combat.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Indeed, I think sufficient reinforcements have arrived and Trix has sowed enough chaos. Let us advance into the city. There will be heavy urban combat.


"I will need to tend to my army-troops a bit longer.  When we're ready we'll seek out high-tall vantage points for sniping enemy-hostiles.  We'll spare-give a few hoverbikes for all of you."

There were indeed several hoverbikes that were not being tended to.  Firuthi started to approach a red hoverbike, but hesitated.

"....I think this one might be better suited for you, High Imperator."

"Negative.  That bike's been customized just for me.  It's too wild.  You couldn't handle it."

"Oh, I'm pretty sure I could... but something that custom only suits leaders."

Firuthi instead approached a white hoverbike.  He hit a few buttons on the bike and turned some form of key, and the bike roared to life again.  He manifested what looked like some form of metal baseball bat.

"Let's rock." *"And ride."*

And just like that, Firuthi was off into the city, driving with one hand while hefting the bat with the other.


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The voice of Tyrim, the aardvark from the ship, echoed in the group's minds.
> 
> _"Remote scans confirm the only reality dragon signatures on this planet are yours.  If this supposed other yellow dragon is going to join the fight, he will wait for you to reach the commander first.  That being said, I should alert you that there is a different reality dragon signature on the city-planet of Coruscant.  Once you're done here on Mandalore, you might want to go there."_
> 
> "Universe, Tyrim has confirmed Hastur isn't here.  Now drop it and let's focus on mopping things up here."


*I ran into the city*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ran into the city*


"Guess we're doing this" Trix said as she pushed off the cold earth and followed with the Darksaber in hand


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Guess we're doing this" Trix said as she pushed off the cold earth and followed with the Darksaber in hand


*The humans saw me*


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The humans saw me*


They draw their guns... but then fall to the ground with Trix standing behind them in a cloak "your welcome" she said as she turned and began a attack


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will need to tend to my army-troops a bit longer.  When we're ready we'll seek out high-tall vantage points for sniping enemy-hostiles.  We'll spare-give a few hoverbikes for all of you."
> 
> There were indeed several hoverbikes that were not being tended to.  Firuthi started to approach a red hoverbike, but hesitated.
> 
> ...


This bike seems somewhat familiar. Was it once owned by a man named Kaneda? 
_Either way I hop on the bike and race into the city. Trix and Universe were already engaging the enemy. _
It seems they have set up barricades in the streets to stop us. We need to get to the Royal Palace, it will probably be the most well defended part of the city.


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> This bike seems somewhat familiar. Was it once owned by a man named Kaneda?
> _Either way I hop on the bike and race into the city. Trix and Universe were already engaging the enemy. _
> It seems they have set up barricades in the streets to stop us. We need to get to the Royal Palace, it will probably be the most well defended part of the city.


*I punched a hole in the barricade*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ran into the city*





Baron Tredegar said:


> This bike seems somewhat familiar. Was it once owned by a man named Kaneda?
> _Either way I hop on the bike and race into the city. Trix and Universe were already engaging the enemy. _
> It seems they have set up barricades in the streets to stop us. We need to get to the Royal Palace, it will probably be the most well defended part of the city.





Universe said:


> *I punched a hole in the barricade*


_"There have been several beings named Kaneda that have had bikes like this.  The human Kaneda's bike was the best one, but I once got my hands on the bike of a flying-fox that simply went by the nickname of Kaneda.  Sadly it's not Kaneda's original.  That one was a motorbike that I later converted into a hoverbike, and I surrendered that one to Loki after he sent Nydos and Universe to heal my planet.  The one you're riding was a replica made as a hoverbike from the start."_

Ahrakas caught up with Firuthi, who was waiting outside the first barricade.

"Already had to club several guys off their rides on the way in.  Come on, let's move."

Firuthi drove through the opening in the barricade.

_"By the way, High Imperator, the dragon's bike can ram.  That red one can jump about a hundred feet.  Press in the throttle as you're twisting and clutch the brake at the same time to engage it.  Just... be careful, it requires a bit of recharge."_


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"There have been several beings named Kaneda that have had bikes like this.  The human Kaneda's bike was the best one, but I once got my hands on the bike of a flying-fox that simply went by the nickname of Kaneda.  Sadly it's not Kaneda's original.  That one was a motorbike that I later converted into a hoverbike, and I surrendered that one to Loki after he sent Nydos and Universe to heal my planet.  The one you're riding was a replica made as a hoverbike from the start."_
> 
> Ahrakas caught up with Firuthi, who was waiting outside the first barricade.
> 
> ...


Trix appears with a SMG and tac gear "point me in the direction that needs more death and chaos plz"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix appears with a SMG and tac gear "point me in the direction that needs more death and chaos plz"


There is a large park near the city center. I would imagine there is a large number of troops there, possibly an emergency command center.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> There is a large park near the city center. I would imagine there is a large number of troops there, possibly an emergency command center.


Trix sighs "Ok I got it" she vanishes


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"There have been several beings named Kaneda that have had bikes like this.  The human Kaneda's bike was the best one, but I once got my hands on the bike of a flying-fox that simply went by the nickname of Kaneda.  Sadly it's not Kaneda's original.  That one was a motorbike that I later converted into a hoverbike, and I surrendered that one to Loki after he sent Nydos and Universe to heal my planet.  The one you're riding was a replica made as a hoverbike from the start."_
> 
> Ahrakas caught up with Firuthi, who was waiting outside the first barricade.
> 
> ...


*I beat up several humans*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix appears with a SMG and tac gear "point me in the direction that needs more death and chaos plz"





Baron Tredegar said:


> There is a large park near the city center. I would imagine there is a large number of troops there, possibly an emergency command center.





TrixieFox said:


> Trix sighs "Ok I got it" she vanishes





Universe said:


> *I beat up several humans*


Firuthi used the distractions provided to head in the direction of the Royal Palace.  He started to approach another barricade...

This time, he did not stop.  He in fact aimed straight for the barricade.

Right before he reached the vehicles forming the barricade, tentacles shot out of his back.  They lifted the cars effortlessly - it would be impressive given how skinny the tentacles are - and flipped them into the air, scattering them into nearby buildings.

_"Please tell me the next place we go I can just go full-on kaiju size.  I honestly prefer that to this bike stuff."_


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi used the distractions provided to head in the direction of the Royal Palace.  He started to approach another barricade...
> 
> This time, he did not stop.  He in fact aimed straight for the barricade.
> 
> ...


*I came in through the front door* “so primitive”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi used the distractions provided to head in the direction of the Royal Palace.  He started to approach another barricade...
> 
> This time, he did not stop.  He in fact aimed straight for the barricade.
> 
> ...


Walks up behind you "one single shot would have moved both those humvees enough to get by"*tsks* "whats next?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Walks up behind you "one single shot would have moved both those humvees enough to get by"*tsks* "whats next?"


“You are thinking too small as usual”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I came in through the front door* “so primitive”





TrixieFox said:


> Walks up behind you "one single shot would have moved both those humvees enough to get by"*tsks* "whats next?"





Universe said:


> “You are thinking too small as usual”


_"She introduced herself as an assassin, that's kind of the stock and trade of that profession.  Grandiose assassins tend not to make it long in the business."_

There was a second door inside the front door that Universe had used.  Firuthi rammed into it and leaped off the bike, sending a column of about fifty humans and kitsunes flying.  There were still plenty of troops guarding the main hall.

"Knock, knock!"


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"She introduced herself as an assassin, that's kind of the stock and trade of that profession.  Grandiose assassins tend not to make it long in the business."_
> 
> There was a second door inside the front door that Universe had used.  Firuthi rammed into it and leaped off the bike, sending a column of about fifty humans and kitsunes flying.  There were still plenty of troops guarding the main hall.
> 
> "Knock, knock!"


*face palms* "You had to knock... didn't you"


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"She introduced herself as an assassin, that's kind of the stock and trade of that profession.  Grandiose assassins tend not to make it long in the business."_
> 
> There was a second door inside the front door that Universe had used.  Firuthi rammed into it and leaped off the bike, sending a column of about fifty humans and kitsunes flying.  There were still plenty of troops guarding the main hall.
> 
> "Knock, knock!"


*I beat up all of the troops*


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

“Are they even trying?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Are they even trying?”


*is sitting on a rafter* "They are the bait..." Trix said "Theres a HUGE magnetic pulse about 2 clicks north... teleportation Im thinking"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *is sitting on a rafter* "They are the bait..." Trix said "Theres a HUGE magnetic pulse about 2 clicks north... teleportation Im thinking"


"I'm too used to celestial teleportation.  Can't give the secret, but it certainly isn't magnetic.  Magnetic pulse's a rather old-school method of teleportation..."

Firuthi hesitated.

".....wait a second.... that book about dragons I was reading earlier mentioned a spacefaring dragon that's attuned to magnetic fields.... don't tell me...."

Firuthi reached out his mind with telepathy.

_"Tyrim, scan for celestial dragon impulses, NOW!"_

_"Already on it!  Team, I just detected someone teleporting in a crate with about twenty dragons.  They all have corrupted celestial essence!  Emaciated, batlike.... there's a strange energy field in them-"_

_"That's.... a keim field?..... Keim fields are a type of wormhole power innate to some creatures, including-"_

_"Watch out!  Those are byakhees!"_

_"Byakhees?  This is a mortal empire, Cooper!"_

_"I know!  I have no idea how the Shogun Empire got hold of these!"_

"Looks like they threw everything into this one defense.  Hastur's goon squad is teleporting in.  Demonstrates once and for all that the King in Yellow is _directly_ involved in this fight, even if he isn't on this planet."


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm too used to celestial teleportation.  Can't give the secret, but it certainly isn't magnetic.  Magnetic pulse's a rather old-school method of teleportation..."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


*I roared with anger*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

“Coward”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm too used to celestial teleportation.  Can't give the secret, but it certainly isn't magnetic.  Magnetic pulse's a rather old-school method of teleportation..."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


*drops from rafters* "I understood about 40% of what you just said... but im guessing it ain't good" Trix said reloading her SMG "and would anyone happen to have something that is energy based not lead?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *drops from rafters* "I understood about 40% of what you just said... but im guessing it ain't good" Trix said reloading her SMG "and would anyone happen to have something that is energy based not lead?"


“Yeah we can absorb energy”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yeah we can absorb energy”


Trix scratched he head "no...like a energy rifle... Lead aint gonna do crap to a dragon"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix scratched he head "no...like a energy rifle... Lead aint gonna do crap to a dragon"


“Seriously we celestial dragons can absorb energy”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Seriously we celestial dragons can absorb energy”


Trix sighed "Ik... as you said... but what am I gonna fight with?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix sighed "Ik... as you said... but what am I gonna fight with?"


“I don’t know you think too much”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know you think too much”


"I'll take it as a compliment," Trix said pulling her hood up "stealth is my thing... evidently being a loud juggernaut is y'all twos thing"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "I'll take it as a compliment," Trix said pulling her hood up "stealth is my thing... evidently being a loud juggernaut is y'all twos thing"


“I mastered Ultra Instinct”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I mastered Ultra Instinct”


"am I supposed to be impressed?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "am I supposed to be impressed?"


“I can dodge and attack without thinking something you mortal can’t comprehend”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can dodge and attack without thinking something you mortal can’t comprehend”


"I can do it in my sleep," Trix said with a smirk "I can think of all the possible outcomes and statistics from a fight before ever stepping foot on the battle field. My brain can predict every angle to attack someone and come up with a outcome with the best yield"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "I can do it in my sleep," Trix said with a smirk "I can think of all the possible outcomes and statistics from a fight before ever stepping foot on the battle field. My brain can predict every angle to attack someone and come up with a outcome with the best yield"


“That’s still thinking”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That’s still thinking”


"I bet if we fought i'd win" Trix said pulling a energy DMR and SMG off of one of the fallen soldiers


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "I bet if we fought i'd win" Trix said pulling a energy DMR and SMG off of one of the fallen soldiers


“I doubt it I’d dodge all your attacks without thinking about it”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I doubt it I’d dodge all your attacks without thinking about it”


Trix's finger slipped to the trigger of the DMR "I like to prove people wrong bud" she said "and I don't miss"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix's finger slipped to the trigger of the DMR "I like to prove people wrong bud" she said "and I don't miss"


“Yeah that’s impossible”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yeah that’s impossible”


Trix brings the DMR up ready to shoot "we can test that theory" she said with the cross hairs aimed at your head


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix brings the DMR up ready to shoot "we can test that theory" she said with the cross hairs aimed at your head


”try me”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> ”try me”


"I promise you that you'll get shot" Trix said preparing to shoot


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "I promise you that you'll get shot" Trix said preparing to shoot


*I smiled* “I’ve heard that before”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I smiled* “I’ve heard that before”


*quickly moves the scope to the tip of your tail and shoots, quickly points it back at your body for when you dodge*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *quickly moves the scope to the tip of your tail and shoots, quickly points it back at your body for when you dodge*


*I moved my tail then turned intangible*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I moved my tail then turned intangible*


"Impressive... but you can't stay like that forever" Trix said "you wouldn't wanna try getting close to me either"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

“There’s different ways of dodging”


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Impressive... but you can't stay like that forever" Trix said "you wouldn't wanna try getting close to me either"


“Let’s call it a draw”


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*I said turning back to normal*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Let’s call it a draw”


"was not expecting that tho" Trix puts the DMR on her back and picks up the SMG "lets try it with non-lethals someday"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "was not expecting that tho" Trix puts the DMR on her back and picks up the SMG "lets try it with non-lethals someday"


“Ok a spar I can work with that”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok a spar I can work with that”


"Anyways what do we do about whatever the other dragons are?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Anyways what do we do about whatever the other dragons are?"


*I sensed they weren’t far* “grab on”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sensed they weren’t far* “grab on”


*Runs and jumps (does a back-flip to show off) and lands on your back* "That work?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Runs and jumps (does a back-flip to show off) and lands on your back* "That work?"


“I guess” *I teleported to the other dragons*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I guess” *I teleported to the other dragons*


*drops to the ground throws up* "your teleportation is different" Trix said between breath's "gimme a min"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *drops to the ground throws up* "your teleportation is different" Trix said between breath's "gimme a min"


*I rolled my eyes*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I rolled my eyes*


*Stands up pulls DMR off back* "who am I aiming for?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Stands up pulls DMR off back* "who am I aiming for?"


*I dodged a dragon trying to attack me* “wow they think too much”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I dodged a dragon trying to attack me* “wow they think too much”


*Trix pulls off the SMG and starts taking out the smaller creatures* "I take offense to that"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

_A field enveloped the room and soon Universe felt unable to use his ultra instinct. As the emaciated looking dragons took their positions in the room a figure jetpacked in among them. He was wearing what looked like a highly ornate samurai inspired suit of Mandalorian Beskar armor._
 Watashi wa anata ga watashi no wana ni ochita no o mimasu!
You will have to do better than that to beat me! Mandalore the Indomitable!
_He made a dramatic pose and suddenly a glowing energy field and *ゴゴゴゴ  *symbols appeared around him. A glowing figure of a HK series materialized next to him._


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A field enveloped the room and soon Universe felt unable to use his ultra instinct. As the emaciated looking dragons took their positions in the room a figure jetpacked in among them. He was wearing what looked like a highly ornate samurai inspired suit of Mandalorian Beskar armor._
> Watashi wa anata ga watashi no wana ni ochita no o mimasu!
> You will have to do better than that to beat me! Mandalore the Indomitable!
> _He made a dramatic pose and suddenly a glowing energy field and *ゴゴゴゴ  *symbols appeared around him. A glowing figure of a HK series materialized next to him._


*Trix realizes that Universe is unable to dodge, she whistles, ignites the Darksaber* "Hey b***** come and get me" *she pulls her mask up and runs*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix realizes that Universe is unable to dodge, she whistles, ignites the Darksaber* "Hey b***** come and get me" *she pulls her mask up and runs*


UTE!
STRIKE ME!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> UTE!
> STRIKE ME!


*Trix slams her foot in the ground and comes to a sudden halt* "thats what you wan't me to do... isn't it??? No...I don't think I will"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix slams her foot in the ground and comes to a sudden halt* "thats what you wan't me to do... isn't it??? No...I don't think I will"


Hahaha, you will find me quite untouchable. My Stand Comes Around protects us quite well.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hahaha, you will find me quite untouchable. My Stand Comes Around protects us quite well.


*Trix smirked and started laughing* "you'll find everything has its weakness" *her head shoots up with her eyes now red* "And I find and exploit that weakness... tell me... did you happen to notice how strategic the four metal poles are in a square around this battle field?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix smirked and started laughing* "you'll find everything has its weakness" *her head shoots up with her eyes now red* "And I find and exploit that weakness... tell me... did you happen to notice how strategic the four metal poles are in a square around this battle field?"


Anata wa baka! Of course I did!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Anata wa baka! Of course I did!


*Trix snapped her fingers and lighting hit all four of the poles creating an energy surge thus overloading the field of the Mandalorian* "as I said... its my job to exploit them" she said bringing her SMG up and mowing through the soldiers


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix snapped her fingers and lighting hit all four of the poles creating an energy surge thus overloading the field of the Mandalorian* "as I said... its my job to exploit them" she said bringing her SMG up and mowing through the soldiers


Oh, you poor naïve fool.

_Suddenly you felt a massive surge of energy and lightning hit you! Your attack had been reflected back towards you!_

As I said we are quite invulnerable.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh, you poor naïve fool.
> 
> _Suddenly you felt a massive surge of energy and lightning hit you! Your attack had been reflected back towards you!_
> 
> As I said we are quite invulnerable.


*Trix got thrown through the air, but backflipped and landed on her feet* "how about you stop being a coward and we 1v1?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix got thrown through the air, but backflipped and landed on her feet* "how about you stop being a coward and we 1v1?"


You are quite beneath me.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are quite beneath me.


*Trix giggled* "thats why I have this and you don't" trix said as she pulled out the Darksaber "Oh wait... and this" she said as she pulled out a Beskar Dagger. The Mandolorian checked his sheath to reveal that she had swiped his dagger


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*my eyes glowed as I was tapping into ancient energy* “as usual you mortals don’t understand Ultra Instinct is pure instinct”


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

“I have more than Ultra Instinct I have trained my instinct so that I don’t think too much during battle and I am a reality celestial dragon hybrid”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *my eyes glowed as I was tapping into ancient energy* “as usual you mortals don’t understand Ultra Instinct is pure instinct”


*trix turns* "it can cause brain damage tho"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *trix turns* "it can cause brain damage tho"


*I glared at her*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I glared at her*


"Don't look at me like that" Trix said with anger in her tone "we both have issues to deal with rn"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I have more than Ultra Instinct I have trained my instinct so that I don’t think too much during battle and I am a reality celestial dragon hybrid”


You will see that Hasturs pets he gave me render your powers quite useless.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You will see that Hasturs pets he gave me render your powers quite useless.


"he ain't done nothing to prepare you for me tho" Trix said with a laugh


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You will see that Hasturs pets he gave me render your powers quite useless.


“It doesn’t work against a hybrid you Moron”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It doesn’t work against a hybrid you Moron”


*trix laughs* "or that evidently"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*I was tapping into the energy of reality*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was tapping into the energy of reality*


*telepathically* "are you sure that's a good idea bud?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

“I’m just learning to tap into my true potential”


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *telepathically* "are you sure that's a good idea bud?"


_“I know what I am doing”_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m just learning to tap into my true potential”


"just wait before you do something crazy... please"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*The field suddenly cracks*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The field suddenly cracks*


*Head shoots to the crack* "THA HECK???" Trix gasped "I have two inside agents with his crew... don't kill them"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Head shoots to the crack* "THA HECK???" Trix gasped "I have two inside agents with his crew... don't kill them"


“I wouldn’t be saying that too loud”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I wouldn’t be saying that too loud”


*Trix motioned 3...2...1...* "Go" *Two of the soldiers started taking the other soldiers out from the inside of the shield*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix motioned 3...2...1...* "Go" *Two of the soldiers started taking the other soldiers out from the inside of the shield*


*I was overloading the field with reality energy*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was overloading the field with reality energy*


*The Mandolorian became panicked and he rushes you*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *The Mandolorian became panicked and he rushes you*


*I punched him*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I punched him*


*unphased*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *unphased*


*I blasted him with reality energy*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I blasted him with reality energy*


Oh, quite refreshing.
_You felt reality energy knock you back. And soon the Byakhee dragons leapt on top of you._


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh, quite refreshing.
> _You felt reality energy knock you back. And soon the Byakhee dragons leapt on top of you._


*suddenly Infinity interfered by supercharging me with overbeing energy*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

“*Whoa what’s happening to me?”*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

*Sighs* "Why do I have to do everything myself?" *Ignites Darksaber and cuts a arm off of the Mandolorian *


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Sighs* "Why do I have to do everything myself?" *Ignites Darksaber and cuts a arm off of the Mandolorian *


*I blasted the dragons off of me*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*“GET OFF”*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *“GET OFF”*


*Stabs one of the Dragons, which snorts fire in pain* *trix's ears lay back* "fire... its always fire... isn't it?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Stabs one of the Dragons, which snorts fire in pain* *trix's ears lay back* "fire... its always fire... isn't it?"


*I blasted Hastur’s corrupted dragons with purging energy*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I blasted Hastur’s corrupted dragons with purging energy*


*Trix sighed as the bloody remains fell to the ground* "Brute" she said under her breath


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix sighed as the bloody remains fell to the ground* "Brute" she said under her breath


“I heard that”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I heard that”


*Trix smirked under her mask* "Good... let it move you forward"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix smirked under her mask* "Good... let it move you forward"


*I used the power of the Overbeing energy to overload the field*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I used the power of the Overbeing energy to overload the field*


*Trix chuckled as she pinned the Mandolorian* "as I said... brute... sometimes... on a VERY rare occurrence... brute force is better than stealth"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix chuckled as she pinned the Mandolorian* "as I said... brute... sometimes... on a VERY rare occurrence... brute force is better than stealth"


*I yelled full of power*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I yelled full of power*


*wind from the yell over powers trix and throws her... hitting her head on a rock and becoming knocked out cold*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*I have never felt so much power in my life*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I have never felt so much power in my life*


*one of the 'enemy' soldiers turns* "you not worried about Trix?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *one of the 'enemy' soldiers turns* "you not worried about Trix?"


*I snapped my fingers healing her with my powers*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I snapped my fingers healing her with my powers*


*she wakes, and tries to get up* "That hurts" *the mandolorian towers over Trix and begins to bring a down blow with a knife*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *she wakes, and tries to get up* "That hurts" *the mandolorian towers over Trix and begins to bring a down blow with a knife*


*I disarmed him with a wave of my hand*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2022)

_((Okay, folks?  I work from 7:30am to about 5:30pm most weekdays, and am out of action until 10pm on Thursdays.  I need to be allowed time to answer these.  Baron, did you authorize either of them to take up Mandalore's actions?))_


Universe said:


> “It doesn’t work against a hybrid you Moron”


Universe feels an immediate pain backlash for attempting to lie.



TrixieFox said:


> *Sighs* "Why do I have to do everything myself?" *Ignites Darksaber and cuts a arm off of the Mandolorian *


Trix feels a backlash and her own arm comes loose.

Mandalorian: "I am unassailable. Have you not been paying attention?"



Universe said:


> *suddenly Infinity interfered by supercharging me with overbeing energy*


Elsewhere, the otters felt a disturbing pulse through the Wheel.


Universe said:


> *I blasted Hastur’s corrupted dragons with purging energy*


There was, in fact, nothing to purge of the corrupted dragons.

However, that was a good thing this time.  The dragons reeled in pain, several of them falling instantly.



Universe said:


> *I used the power of the Overbeing energy to overload the field*





Universe said:


> *I yelled full of power*





Universe said:


> *I have never felt so much power in my life*


_"STOP IT, UNIVERSE!  YOU'RE WRECKING MULTIPLE REALITIES BY USING THAT ENERGY IN THIS WHEEL!"_

_"INFINITY, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?"_



Universe said:


> *I snapped my fingers healing her with my powers*





TrixieFox said:


> *she wakes, and tries to get up* "That hurts" *the mandolorian towers over Trix and begins to bring a down blow with a knife*





Universe said:


> *I disarmed him with a wave of my hand*


_"Universe!  I don't know what you're doing, but you don't need to use that type of energy!  I figured out the secret of his Stand watching you fight!"_

Kurt's telepathic voice sounded exasperated.

_"Listen, celestial dragon immortality means you can't get cancers and tumors from cell acceleration.  But mortals can.  And it's only the body damaging itself!  I was going to have Nebula or Lunaris do it... heal Mandalore and keep healing!"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Okay, folks?  I work from 7:30am to about 5:30pm most weekdays, and am out of action until 10pm on Thursdays.  I need to be allowed time to answer these.  Baron, did you authorize either of them to take up Mandalore's actions?))_
> 
> Universe feels an immediate pain backlash for attempting to lie.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good plan. Perhaps a mental attack could work good too?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Perhaps a mental attack could work good too?


*Trix sighs leaning against the rocky crop* "Im out of commission " she said clenching her severed arm.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix sighs leaning against the rocky crop* "Im out of commission " she said clenching her severed arm.


We need to get you out of here.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We need to get you out of here.


*A 'enemy' soldier turned* "Y'all ain't touching her" the soldier said removing her mask to reveal a white/grayish wolf with small horns


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *A 'enemy' soldier turned* "Y'all ain't touching her" the soldier said removing her mask to reveal a white/grayish wolf with small horns


"Says you and what army?"

Firuthi had finally caught up with the battle.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Says you and what army?"
> 
> Firuthi had finally caught up with the battle.


*the wolf smirked* "Don't need one... we've been trying to find her" the wolf said "she's a fellow soldier"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *A 'enemy' soldier turned* "Y'all ain't touching her" the soldier said removing her mask to reveal a white/grayish wolf with small horns


And exactly who are you people really?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> And exactly who are you people really?


*the wolf smirked* "Names Demma. And that over there *she said pointing at a soldier with a katana fighting a wave of troops on her own* is Flora" Demma said


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *the wolf smirked* "Names Demma. And that over there *she said pointing at a soldier with a katana fighting a wave of troops on her own* is Flora" Demma said


And who do you fight for? And why are you here?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> And who do you fight for? And why are you here?


"Nunya and also Nunya" Demma replied


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Nunya and also Nunya" Demma replied


You do realize I am the High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium? I have been tasked with controlling time itself, I am the right hand of the very creators of all that is and all that ever will be. I was born before this existence ever came to be!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

"do you realize... if that were true you would have known the outcome of today... and also do you realize I don't care who you are... you ain't touching my friend" Demma said drawing her sidearm


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "do you realize... if that were true you would have known the outcome of today... and also do you realize I don't care who you are... you ain't touching my friend" Demma said drawing her sidearm


The voice of another otter ran in the heads of Trix and her entourage.

_"Sorry, time-reading isn't that simple and there's an issue with the creators."_

The otter paused.  His visage was known to the group - he was mostly white and light pink, with darker heart patterns on his neck, belly button, back, and knees.

_"Name's Cooper.  Ask me anything you want about the creators, I know them really well."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*I laughed at h


Baron Tredegar said:


> You do realize I am the High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium? I have been tasked with controlling time itself, I am the right hand of the very creators of all that is and all that ever will be. I was born before this existence ever came to be!


*I laughed at him*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "do you realize... if that were true you would have known the outcome of today... and also do you realize I don't care who you are... you ain't touching my friend" Demma said drawing her sidearm


Cosmos:”Stand down!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Okay, folks?  I work from 7:30am to about 5:30pm most weekdays, and am out of action until 10pm on Thursdays.  I need to be allowed time to answer these.  Baron, did you authorize either of them to take up Mandalore's actions?))_
> 
> Universe feels an immediate pain backlash for attempting to lie.
> 
> ...


_“you don’t know what it’s like to have children”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“you don’t know what it’s like to have children”_


Infinity heard a voice boom in his head.

*"Ą̸̪̞̿c̸̛̳̻t̷́̾͜ū̵̧̹̼a̴̳͋̍̈́l̵̢̈́̒͝l̷̖͔̪͐̀̑y̷̙̹͗,̶̤̠̪̏̑̉ ̴͍̆̽t̶͚̱̒́ͅȟ̵̡͆̈ȅ̵̡͘ỹ̷̖ ̸̗̈́̐d̸͈̈́̀o̷̺̅̅.̸̼̖̈͝ ̴̬̯̔͆͝ ̵̥̼́̚̚Ÿ̴̬̯͎́͝o̷̗͉̾ů̴̺̲̒͑ ̶̼͒́̆͜t̸̖̦̘̎͛a̵̫̫͈͗ȕ̷̠ģ̴͇̽̏h̷͓̤̗͒̇ţ̶͇̤̉ ̷̨͎̔ţ̵̨̦̃h̷̩͍̀e̶̟͝m̵̨̳̠͋̿̚ ̴̰̼̽́̄p̷̳̈́ẹ̴͖̃̋r̷̳͎̄̈́ş̷̤̬͠ő̷̱͆n̴̺̈͂á̶̜̐̄ḽ̵͙̔̀͠ḽ̵̰̄̌̚y̸̯̗͒.̴̛ͅ"*

The reverberating voice paused.

*"̴̬̳̰̀̓Y̶̩̓͝o̶̩̘̣̐ù̴̞̩͂̽͜ ̸͎͂͘d̵̖̯͆o̷̯̹̿ṋ̶͕̍'̶̰̑t̴̫͆͊͗ ̵͎̻̾̅̍w̵͚̮̎͑͝a̵̡̫̾̂̈ṇ̸̑͛͗t̵̲͙́ ̷͚͙̠͐ṯ̶̨̧͌̋ŏ̴͕̲̪ ̸̳̋͒̄r̶̖̂́͋u̷̹̼̝̽̀i̷̪̦̹͊̆̑n̴͇̈́ ̶̧̦̳̊y̸̮͒̉̓õ̴̜͕͝͝ͅu̸̡͙̥͛̌͠ŕ̵̭̈ ̸̜̫̭͂g̴͙̜̩̍̌͝r̷̂͗͂͜a̴̯̿͌̋n̴͂͜d̶̲̋̀̔s̷̛̠̮͜o̶̮̿̏͊n̵̠̯̍͘'̶͓̒͊̂s̸̛̟̺̑̎ ̸͔̱̝̕̕h̶̡̼͎̒͐ḁ̸͕̼̃r̵̡̄̈́d̶̯̫̖͗ ̴͉̀͒ẅ̶̺́o̶̧͉̓ͅŗ̷͔͎̋̎ḱ̴̨̬̉,̸͙̿ ̷͎̤̺̊̅̈́d̷̯̒́o̸̡͖̠̽̅̆ ̴̣̪̻͑͗͝y̷̼̺̌͗o̴̢͉̍̊u̶̻͆͜?̷̺̜̦̋͗ ̴̰̦̹̀͝ ̵̛̯̳̻̒̍B̸͙̈́e̸̡̻̜̓́̏s̷̝̱̍i̸͓͌͘d̵̤̠͎͑́̓e̶̞̙͛͆͘s̷̘͉͂,̶̡̀̉͠ ̸̟̹̝̎͝͝s̶͎̦̊ę̴̥͉͊̀͗v̷̱̏͂̚ͅe̴͕̱͈̔r̸̫͙̀͛a̸̤̿l̶̦͙̋ ̷̯̽̓͝o̴̧̪͊̉̐f̷̘̎̽ ̷̝͌y̸̖͇̒͘ò̵̖̼ͅu̶̞͂̚͝ŕ̶̯̅ͅ ̸̣̩̄̈̚ȯ̶̢͂͘t̷͓̽͒̈h̴͕̒̑ȩ̵̗̘̀͌r̵͕̋̋ ̷͉̯̾g̶͖͍̔r̸͔̗͊͑ǎ̶͋͜n̶̤͋d̵̺̅̿̉c̵̮̪̍͗h̶̦̑i̶̺̫͐̐̂ḻ̵̦̮̄̂d̶̻̙͋̐̕r̶̥̐͛͗ē̴̡̳̝͒n̸̦̓̏ ̸̺͂̌̍ẅ̶̖͝͝e̶͉̳̐̄r̷̫̣͊ͅę̶̬̋͜͝ ̴̗͕̲̅r̷̨̘͐̏́ë̷̙̳̬́͐a̸̧̫̞͌d̷͚̞̞̓y̴̤̣̫̾̇͗ ̴̖̃̽̚t̸̰̔ó̷̼̟ ̶̺̰̈̎̃͜s̴̮͇̋̓͛t̴̫̗͂̑͛ͅḛ̶̄͠p̷̧͍͒͊̿ ̴͈̻́̓̒i̵̝̱̐̾ͅn̵̲͓͚̔͐.̷̧̍̐"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Infinity heard a voice boom in his head.
> 
> *"Ą̸̪̞̿c̸̛̳̻t̷́̾͜ū̵̧̹̼a̴̳͋̍̈́l̵̢̈́̒͝l̷̖͔̪͐̀̑y̷̙̹͗,̶̤̠̪̏̑̉ ̴͍̆̽t̶͚̱̒́ͅȟ̵̡͆̈ȅ̵̡͘ỹ̷̖ ̸̗̈́̐d̸͈̈́̀o̷̺̅̅.̸̼̖̈͝ ̴̬̯̔͆͝ ̵̥̼́̚̚Ÿ̴̬̯͎́͝o̷̗͉̾ů̴̺̲̒͑ ̶̼͒́̆͜t̸̖̦̘̎͛a̵̫̫͈͗ȕ̷̠ģ̴͇̽̏h̷͓̤̗͒̇ţ̶͇̤̉ ̷̨͎̔ţ̵̨̦̃h̷̩͍̀e̶̟͝m̵̨̳̠͋̿̚ ̴̰̼̽́̄p̷̳̈́ẹ̴͖̃̋r̷̳͎̄̈́ş̷̤̬͠ő̷̱͆n̴̺̈͂á̶̜̐̄ḽ̵͙̔̀͠ḽ̵̰̄̌̚y̸̯̗͒.̴̛ͅ"*
> 
> ...


_“brother they were going to hurt him I had to do something”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*I suddenly grabbed my chest* “Ow it’s too much”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“brother they were going to hurt him I had to do something”_


*"R̷͕̦̽ͅį̶̠͉͊g̵̺̭̃̀h̸̥͊t̴̼͊͐͘,̷̦̤̪̈́ ̸̞̩͕̿͘ỹ̶͚̗̈́ô̸̥̼̓u̸͚̐̽ ̸̺̠͐̐w̴̢̛̰̑̔ẹ̵̘͎̏̾r̶̺̒ė̵͖̺̭͝ ̶͕͉̂̽t̴͆̈̈ͅh̷̦͕̙́̅e̴̠̽̌̃ ̵̲̳̄o̶̳̍͑̔ͅǹ̵̩͑̚ẽ̷͚͒ ̴̖͂ḟ̵̲ò̸̭r̸͔̿͜ĉ̵͜ê̵͈d̵̮̐̋̕ ̵̼̉ï̷̲̘̙n̴̢͉̅̓̇t̴͚̪̉͗̈́ͅo̶̻͑̃͝ ̴̻͇̥̈̕ÿ̶̫́̓o̴̟͛̉u̵͚̳͆̃̽r̵̛͉̜̗̿ ̷̼͈̌͌r̶̹̼͈͘͝ơ̴̼͓̣l̸̗̈́̑e̴̛̪̾̃ ̵͉̬̰͋̽̀w̴͙̪͊i̸̱̹͑ẗ̵̫̖͚̿h̵̠̩͝ǫ̶̘̉̋̚u̵̮̭̾̈́͝ț̵̢̨͗͘ ̸̢̜̿̕ä̵̠́ͅn̷̥̻͍͑͝ ̴̛̣̩̪u̶̧̫̓n̷̮̄̓͘d̴̮̃͑͠è̵͈̠̹͑r̷̹̒͂s̵͓̃̀̋t̷͍̖̣̄͝a̸̯̪̙͗͝n̶̟̥͓̍͂͒d̵͔̰̫͌̏͘i̴͔̗̓̓ń̵̡̼̈́g̶̭̫̞͑̀ ̶͓̰͌̉͘ǫ̶͊̿͂f̴̻͓̫̽̐́ ̶̥͗͠ẗ̴̳́͘h̶̟͉̟̽e̷͙̩̭͐͝ ̴͎̣͖̔r̴̡̻̬̆̈́͌ǐ̷̧̠̻̾̔s̴̗̳̻̈́̓͐k̷̫̈̏̚s̴̢̩̙̿͝,̸̬̺̈́ ̸͇͔̊͋̐w̶̘̔̎͝e̴̫̺̰̎͘͠r̷͙̊͠e̶̗̾̽͋ǹ̸͎̂'̶̛̮̫̤̽͒t̷̨̃͝ ̶̧̤̀͝y̴̫̠̘͋͌̚o̸̼̔̍ū̵̻͔̟̇?̸̭͚̠̽"*

Azathoth paused in his telepathic communication to Infinity.

*"̷̼̙̱̉N̵̠̫͝e̵̡͈̊x̴͈̍t̵̪̺̽̓ ̶͍̦͋͂͜ṱ̸͘͝í̵̼̱͗̍ḿ̶̦̜͌̄e̷̟̾̈́,̸̥͆̇̚ ̴̗͓͗͋̿s̷͕̩̉̀e̵̬͌͘͝n̷͚̹̈ͅd̵͖̖͔͂ ̶̗̎̀a̵͙̱̤̽ ̵̮̌̀̊m̸̠͉̃̆̆ï̷̹̎̚s̵̙͓̉̇ͅs̶̙̞̺̓̾i̷͇͆v̴̛͍̯͎́̀ĕ̴̻͊ ̸̧͝ẗ̷̹̺͈́̑̕o̸̬̪̎ ̷̰̩̤͂̐̚y̵̡̢̭͆̆ö̸̙̼́͌͝ú̴͓̿̚r̵̡̞̀̾ ̴̨̧̈́͊o̷̰͐͐ṫ̵̘͙̩̇̑h̸̦̩͑e̶͔͐ṙ̷̭̦̥ ̸̗̠̾̚͝k̷͇͌ì̵̝ͅd̴͈͗ŝ̴̖̱̋ ̶͉̽o̶̞̖͒r̶̪̙͙̔ ̵̱̀g̴̢̃̈r̷̩̐̅̀a̶̧̰̰̕n̵͚͉̜̔́̈́d̸͚̩̋́k̵̘̱͉͂̓͂î̵̗͂̚ḑ̶̮̳̽̓̓s̴̖̓͛.̷̥̼͛̒͘ ̵͖͑̇ ̵͈͕̝̿͐T̴͓̐̌h̶̼͗͆e̷̞̮͛̚ỳ̸̘̅'̵̧̼̝̈́͆͝r̴͉̓͂ͅe̵̖̫̜̔ ̸̢̝̪́t̴͎̃̋̓h̶̜̥͛͌e̵̲̍̀ȑ̷̟̀̈́e̵̬̩̙͆̍ ̵̜̥̑ͅf̸̲́̀͌ö̵͚͕́͋̚r̷̫͝͝ ̵̤̱̰̇̑ẙ̸͈̖̩̓ō̷͚͚u̸̪̫̇͜ ̴͙̙̫̓̽̉ã̸̲̯͌̚͜ń̶̪͔d̸̛̟̼̎̈́ ̷̬̰̻̈́y̶̹̮̱̋̊ȍ̷̪ǘ̴͕̪͑r̴̳̿̈́̕ ̸̞̄͛̈́k̸̖͖͈̔ǐ̶̤̤͎ņ̸̖͓̉͝.̸̘̇̕ ̸̢̀̈͝ ̴̬̈T̴͉̻̋̉͑h̴̖͝e̴̮̽̐̍ ̶̞̆̍͝e̶̤͂̿̈́n̴̯̙̒͊ḛ̵̯͆̕ȑ̷̮͙̈g̶̮͊͝y̷̺͔̎̚ ̶̩̑o̴̫̗͚̔f̸̦̏͐͘ ̴̢͈̭̉͠õ̵̲̤̼ṉ̸̎ě̷̪̜ ̶͚̼̃̑o̸̩̐̀f̵̡̝̟̓̎̚ ̴̠̝͆͑̅ͅu̵̼͈̜͊̃s̶͒͜.̷͇̍.̷̢̖̠̑͒͘.̵͚̪̓́ ̶͔̘̅̏d̷͐̀ͅǒ̷̧͓̐̎ȩ̶̟̞̏̂̔ṡ̷̠ ̴̻̮̫̑n̶͉͆̀͛o̴̯̣̥̎͊t̷̳̭͝ ̷̢̣̐͋r̴̗͈̖͠ë̵̯́̈a̶̻͛̉c̵̩͗̅͂t̴̞͙̍ ̷̧͇̫̆̈́͠ẁ̶̜̣̦e̵̯̯͐̋l̵͚͗̅ĺ̸͉̱͒͒ ̵̤̻̦̄̒i̶͇͝n̸̙͇̒̓͐ ̷͈̠̑̾à̷͎̖́ͅṅ̴̤̮o̸̭̞͒̋ṱ̴̈́h̷̜̘̒ĕ̷͔̖̲r̶̯̩͝'̴̣̫̅͊ŝ̵̻͠ ̸͈̭̤̈́t̵̛̬̗̦ů̴̲r̷̜̣͔͛f̷̞͑̔̕.̷͈̤̦̇"*



Universe said:


> *I suddenly grabbed my chest* “Ow it’s too much”


*"̸̠̋B̴̠̍̅ȩ̴̲͈͗̀̈́s̸̻͕̃i̸̘͚̯̔̄̾d̵̨͈̎e̵͖̘͆s̵͔̽̃͛,̴̻͒ ̸̠̜̑̌ỉ̷̤̘̠͠t̸͔͓̣̚'̸̭͋s̴̖̱̟̎̚ ̴̯̑͌̎a̵̳͈͑ͅ ̸̫̹̱̌̅̏b̸̄ͅi̸̖̣̋̎̽t̵̤̟̋͆̃ ̵̛̖͇ͅṃ̷̟̏͂ū̷̻c̴̨̻̯̆̈́̈́ḫ̶̦͗ ̵̐̊̄ͅê̵̘̙͙̈́v̴͉̠͌͜e̴̛̬̕͜n̶̜̿ ̷̨͍̠̌f̷̩̺̯̌́̚ó̵̬͒̿r̵̺̠͛̓ ̶̼͖̇͐̒ä̷̫͍́ ̸̝̍h̸͉̠͎̾̽ě̵̤̻r̶̦̒̔̍a̷̘̓̐̍l̷̥̠͑̀͂d̷̡͆̋ ̵̰̹̼̓̏͋t̸͔̘͙̓͂́o̷̢͠ ̴͉̳̇̕t̸͍͝à̶̢͈̳̆ḳ̷̍͆ḙ̶͖̈́̀ ̵̭͉̿ȍ̴̡̳̭́͠ù̵̩̖͛̑r̶͚̳͗̈́̓͜ ̶͙̕e̵̛̱̫̦̓̕n̶̺̬̈́̍̾e̸̮̯͌r̷͙͆̄͋g̸̖̑̏̆͜ỹ̵̩͕̋͗ ̵͓̳͝d̶̢͎͑̎͛i̸̭͋̈r̵̪̈́͘ẹ̸̇͘̚c̶͇̱̾̅͝t̷̝̱̙͋l̵̻̭̈́̓̚y̵͇̗̞̾̔.̷̩̕ ̵͚̳͂̏͜ ̸̢̱͓̋̆M̶̯̗̤̈́y̴̟̱̏ ̶̠̤̿͜f̴̖͐͋i̸̟͎͔͝v̷̙̥̮̽̓e̷̳͈͚̒ ̸̪͊k̵̻͐̋̑ȋ̸̞̙̝d̷̜̈̑͠s̶̱̓͜͠ ̴̗̠̤̃̀k̵̜̃̈́̽ñ̷̮̉̀ͅô̷̮̌w̶̠̎ ̵̙̇̃t̵͑ͅḧ̶̛̪á̷̡̌̕t̴͔͔͍̉͂̚ ̸̡̥̱͂è̸̳̏v̴̺͕̇̊̆e̴̳̝͝n̵͗͜͝ ̵͎̠͕͒ā̴̟̝̻̊ṱ̶̿̏ ̵̣̊̊ţ̷̛͒h̶̭͗̉ě̴̢͎̔͜i̷͔͑r̴̛̭̕ ̸̖̀̕f̵̛͎̯̓r̵̲̺̗͗a̸̖̽̎͒c̸̪̈́̍t̴͓̞͉̐i̶̳͉̠̽͊͘o̵̗̭̍͌n̵̥͠ ̷̥͉̫̈́ȯ̵̱̥f̵̨̞͕̏ ̶̡̦͐̏p̴̬̔͘ő̴̭̣̼̎w̸͕͒è̷̱̊ͅr̷͈̍͆.̷̲̱̓̃̊"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

*I yelled in agony*


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

“What’s happening?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I yelled in agony*





Universe said:


> “What’s happening?”


Universe found Infinity's energy was pulled out of him.  In its place, he had several crystalline bandages wrapped around his body.

Infinity felt his energy returning to him courtesy of Azathoth.

*"U̴͕̤̎͐n̷̻̋̈́í̷̧͓͖̄͛v̷̞́͌e̵̢͒̋ȓ̸̨̞̄s̸̗̳̀e̸̗̰̋,̷̤̰̓ͅ ̸͗͜I̶̳̯̟̅ņ̵̧͍̒̑f̵̡̻̱̒̊i̸̢̯̼͒͠n̵͚͗͑̿i̷̜̦̓͝t̶̗͙̊y̸̡̼̓̆͘ ̶̲͛̑ẗ̴͔r̷̞̪̹̈́͋i̷̛̬̞͖̓e̴̤̿̀ď̴̟̝̩ ̶̨̜͆̍̇ṭ̷̫̦̚ó̴͈͙̂͝ͅ ̴̲̇̅͆s̴̮̭̀ͅu̸̡̮̥͌̀̕p̸̻̒͜ě̵͔̈̓r̸̡̲̾̎͑c̴̥͔͖̈́̾̕ḥ̷͓͕́͗͋à̴̩̱͊́r̸̺̆g̷̡̗̫̿̌̈e̵̦̜̎̉̀ ̷̠͈̑̆̄y̴̫͒̌͆ȯ̴̪͝u̸̬̅͒.̷̼͑͆ ̴͓̀ ̵̭̜̪̏H̴̜̉e̴͔̱̓͒'̸̩͈͋̈͑s̴̱͉̊ ̸͙̙͙̋͋a̶̢̨͚͂̉ ̵̩͓̄b̵̟̫̱͝i̷̫͛t̸͓͓̬̃ ̷͓̻̮͑̍̂g̵͇͌͌r̷͔͌ę̸̧̘̕e̶̦̲̒̂͝n̶̺̩̈̕̕ ̴̩̬͌͒͌ẉ̵̬̅h̶͎͓̩͛̓e̸͕͚̗̐̇̌n̵̖̓ ̶͙̭̻͝i̶̱̩̜̇̏͒t̵̡̯̄̾ ̵̺̼̎͠c̴͔̎ö̷̞̜́̃m̶̥̳̱͆ė̸͕̔ṡ̷͍͙̾ ̵͚͚͎͌͑̕t̵̞͈̾̅ȯ̶̪̮ ̵̜̲̰̾̇W̴͎̯̫̓h̴̹͈̻̄͠ë̵̺́e̸͈̜͖̕l̷̬̍͊̚ ̶̪̼̆̽̔͜ę̸̖̦̃ṅ̴͇̫͗̔ẗ̷͔́̆̈́ï̵̟͉̄t̴͉̝̰̔į̴͊̒̽e̵̼̙͋́š̸̪̫,̸̥̫̬͗́̿ ̶̍̔͋͜s̴̨̤͌̇̕o̸̗̅̓͌ ̷̡͓̎ͅh̸͈̥̿̈̔ė̶͜ ̶̨͌ḍ̸͚̝̚i̶̻̖͒ḏ̴͎̔͆͘n̸̻̱̒'̷̞̣͛̒̂t̴͓̳̗̒̈ ̸͕̲͊̀̋k̵̝̹̇̅̍n̶̩̪͛̕o̶̻̬̩͂̑w̶̦̗̒̕ ̶̢̛̥̣͋t̶͇͔̬͋h̷͈̉ą̶̠͍̆t̴͚̋ ̶̜̀̀w̴̖͙̠̌a̸̫͉͋̊͝ş̴̬͂̉̕ͅ ̶̹̺̅t̵̡̲͂o̷̦͑o̷̱̤̍̌̃ ̵̻͋m̶̪̅̉ŭ̸͎̓c̴̰̞̈͛̐ͅh̶̩̠͓̅͘ ̴̬͕̺͌̽p̴͉̼̒̑ͅó̴͉̺̤̕w̶̮͍̬̃ę̴̲̻̃̿͐ȓ̷͙̺̈̈.̵̣̑͂̅ͅ"*

Azathoth refocused his telepathy on Infinity.

*"̶̨͖̿̏Ì̴̬n̴̛̪ͅf̶̢͙͉̋i̵̪͓̱̐n̴̺̋̀̕i̷̤̋͠t̵̪̤́̋͑y̶̲̎̽,̸͓̙͔̔͑̕ ̴̹̖̄i̶̢̦̐̃̐ͅf̷̤̋͋ ̶̺̣̈t̶̠̦͔̀̈h̴͇̟̀ȉ̴͖̠́͂s̸̡̮̣̊̽͑ ̷̫̟͍̈́͌s̶̯͖̭̈͐͊t̷̙̏͑̀ù̶̧f̵͍͑f̴̰͙͙̐ ̶̧͓̄̇͜v̴̘͑e̴͎̟̿̋x̶̼͍̩̃̇̕e̴͉̱͘ś̵̝̾͜ ̵͇͖͒͒͒ý̶͓͠ọ̶̭͕̉̅ǘ̵̻̖̣̓ ̸̨̦́͐͝i̶̤͆n̴̖̑ ̷̬̿t̵̗͂ȟ̴̝̍͜e̶̫͂͌ ̴͔̑̃f̶̧͍̳̈̎ȕ̴̫͖̾t̴̰͕̹͛͠u̵̗̖̣̚r̴̖̭̎ȅ̵͈,̷͎̤̲̒̂ ̶͈̟͓͆̿t̸̠͕͑e̴̡̬͋̅̊l̷̫̩̮̿l̷̤̕ ̵͍̉ý̴̜͘o̷̖͋͠u̵̯͈̐r̶̛̗͌ ̶̯͇̪́͒h̵̗͍̊͂̒e̴̮̰̱̾̐͘r̸͙͐̆̕a̶͉̯͆̒̌ͅl̴̡̪̹̓̎d̶̡̹͔͂̉̂ș̶̬̬̀ ̸̫͔̀̌̒ẗ̵̗̙́͐͠o̴̞͙̥͝ ̵̟̏͊c̷͍̼̓̒r̵̖̦̀e̴̩͎̚a̷͚͛͆ẗ̴̢͔̰e̷͈͓͉̽ ̶̧̮̌e̴̫͓͌̂̌ñ̵̼̳̦è̴̱͍̅̆r̷̩̫̤͂̈́g̴͕͍̟͑y̷̧̼͙͒͠ ̴̝͊͋͋͜ͅḃ̷͕̝̜͘͘à̶͕̍t̴̢̍̈́ț̶̘͌́͛ẻ̶̯̯̎ř̴̹͒ỉ̷̳̓e̵̲͛̂s̴̩͚͕̽̐ ̶̢͙͑t̷̢͋̈́̉h̶̡̔a̶̟͒͝t̴̹̠̯̔̅̈ ̴̙̔̓a̵̺͑̽̕ñ̶̨̲̈y̷̥͒̈́ ̵̙̋ḣ̴̠̪͖͐̾e̵͚̞̽͂́r̷̭̂̾à̶̤͓̒͘l̵̞͌́d̷̨͈͕̈̔ ̸̺̼͖̑̐͠c̸͖͖͆̄å̵̛͍̫̯ń̸̳̎ ̷̪̱͙̈́͛t̷̙̤́͘à̴̘̜͈̋̇p̷̠̩̤̔ ̵̠̞̲̋̒a̷̧͘ẗ̶̺́̐̚ ̴͇͐ȁ̴̞ǹ̵̦̭̳͂ẏ̴͙͗ͅ ̷͍̪͛͗ͅt̴̼̳̗͋̀͠i̷͕̰̍m̴͇̅̔̑ͅẻ̸̤̬̆̌ ̷̬͂̽f̴̖̪͉̐͘͝ò̸̺̳͇r̸̫̓͑̑ ̸̼̙̮̽̇̕a̶̖͙̫̔ ̵͉̞͌̍̀q̵̪̜͐͝ụ̶̬̄͂͝i̶̼͑́̒c̵̣̘̒̓k̷̨̯̓̾̊ ̴̡̲́͗b̸͎͗̔u̶̽̑̒ͅr̶̤̰̟͌̐̈s̸̳̄̚t̸̥̖͚͒̓.̶͕͔̬̌ ̸̪͚̊ ̵͓̳̊L̵͂͜ã̴̙ͅș̶̟̣̌ṫ̴͙̽̌ ̴͉͙̃̍̕t̷̘̩̫͒͒i̶̯̔̚͝ṁ̸͎͚̟̍e̸̛̗͖͘ ̵͉͉͇̔̈̚t̴͐͜ḥ̵̩̟̆ȅ̵̯̲̹͋͐ ̸͕̤͗͘͝f̷̩̩̼̅͐ǐ̷̡̜v̵̛̲̌ͅe̶̤̬̠̓͘ ̴̺̥͊̈w̶̯̔̓e̸̛̥̜r̶̻̓̿͐ě̶͔͉̬͐̃ ̵̢̛̀͛u̴͙̖͑ń̸͇b̴͔̓ȯ̴̳̣̪u̸̯̐ñ̶̨̙d̶̡̛̩͑͆ͅ,̶̛̝͓ ̶̩̝̃̂͜t̴̹̍̅̀h̴̛̗͂ê̵͉̝̈́̾y̷̞̾ ̷͔͌̂͊ṁ̵̭̫̈́͝ͅẫ̵̳d̷̩̘̿̀̒e̴̜̝̲͑ ̴͔͔̆̀̅ͅq̴͎̞̤̓̀ư̴͑͛͜i̷͓̣͠ẗ̷̜̹͙́̊͠ë̴͇̼̣́̚ ̶̺͎̈͛̅a̷̧̠̤͌̚ ̴̦̩̇̄͋f̷̢͖͑͌ę̴͉͙̌̏ẉ̷͓̠̅͆,̶͈͠͝ ̷͖̭̙̋͆ỉ̵̖͇̝̏̚n̵̦̈́̊̈c̶͔͘l̷̨̜̈́̎͠ṳ̷͈̀d̴̞̭̐̀͂í̸̡̠͈͊n̶̺̲̓g̴̻̮͘ ̵̼̟͛̔t̸̛͎͔̟͌̓h̷̖͎̉̆e̶̢̘͑š̶͈̒ë̶̘̰̫́ ̴̼̖͝͝h̶̦̻̔̓e̵̳̹͐͆͌a̴͚̥̔͊l̸̝͎̇͠i̷̹͗ņ̶̛͎̼͌ğ̷̠͇̑͌ ̷̯̂͗̔b̸̧͆̀̓a̴͈͈̾̎ṅ̷͖̄͒d̴͔̎̑̍ͅä̶̯͛́g̸͚̗̊e̷̡̡͙̔̍s̵̞͖̐ ̷͇͕͂̀̓D̶̻̭͛͠'̸͇̄͑̊e̷̗̣̎n̴̙͙̞̑̏̉d̴̥͇͐r̷̯͌̾͐ŕ̸͇̥̺̒́a̴̧̬̬̔͒h̶̨͓͆͆̒͜ ̵̜̙̊̈̑m̷͈̔ä̶̠́̒̚ḓ̵́̔̆ḛ̵̙͙̓͊́,̴̫̻̟́̈̚ ̷̮̇t̸̪̘̅h̸̯͇̊a̶̼͕̎̊̇ͅt̵̛̘̽̔ ̷̘̥͌̂I̵͓̗̰͒̓ ̸̨̆p̶͈̰̝̄u̷̗̪͌͐t̶͈͕̣́͗͗ ̶̢̳̤̔́o̸͚̻͑n̵͙̟̉̀ ̶̛̠̹̃͝y̶̘̠̅o̴̰͆ŭ̸̲͎͑̑r̸͙͊̽͊ ̷̛͕̮̝g̸͎͎̀̍̑r̴͙͎͝e̴̻̘͕̍å̵̹͙̰̈́t̷͉̓͝-̴͈͕̻̆̍͊g̴̣̟̔̆͜ṟ̸̛̊ạ̷̤̫̃n̴̗̾d̴̫̘̪̈́͂k̷̙̦̿͐̈́ͅi̸͓̮͂̒d̷̢̳͌̎͊ ̷̫̘̦́́h̶͓̅e̶͚͕̾͆̓r̸͜͝e̶̻̥͔͛̏̕.̴̝̈́͗͝"*

And indeed the crystalline bandages were giving Universe a power boost.  Not as much as Infinity had given him, but something he could definitely handle.


----------



## Universe (Nov 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe found Infinity's energy was pulled out of him.  In its place, he had several crystalline bandages wrapped around his body.
> 
> Infinity felt his energy returning to him courtesy of Azathoth.
> 
> ...


“I’ve never felt so much power before”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve never felt so much power before”


*"Ȧ̷̡̯͚͐͠ ̶̦͔͗̄Ŵ̵̮̺̝̇h̷̡͂̍̏ę̶͑̍̋ě̷̩̼̀͠ͅl̶̢͚̎ ̶͕̘̳͂̆̏e̸͚̮̣̔̇͠n̵͚͎͗̐ẗ̶͙́i̴͖͋̈́ţ̶̫̳̍̅y̷̨͖̔̒'̷̳̹͌͜s̵̎̅͜ ̸̨̤̰̎́͝p̷͇̙̿̒ŏ̶̫͛w̷̲̉̿e̷͔̺̥̓̇r̵̹̐ ̵̪̊i̴̠̇͊͊ṡ̴̤̬̗͌ ̷̨͚̌͘h̸̢͍̀̃͝a̷̡̛̟͉͗̾ṛ̷̅̑d̷̬͂̃̊ ̸̰͚͗̌ę̶̔͌́v̶̻͊e̵̥͐͋̊n̷͉̔͛̒ ̵̧̠͋f̴̢͍̈́̏͘ö̸̯͎́͛ŗ̷̻̓͑̄ͅ ̷͕̪͔̀́t̵͔̙͇́̚ḥ̷̈̚ẹ̴̢̀̍̀ ̸̛͐͜f̵̼̂̏ḯ̸͔̺v̸̹̑̈ẹ̶̢̜͝ ̴̖̥̒̕͝ͅt̵̢̙͖̒͝͝o̷̩̩̓͘͝ ̸͈͍̑͊͝h̸̰͕̿͘a̷͔̥͑n̴͍̮̖͋d̵̟̅͒͒l̸̙͆e̷̯̼͒̑̾.̸̲̦̄͝ ̸̧͊͂̈́ ̸̘̀̂ͅT̷͕͖̍̄̕ͅh̵̜̊ő̸͖s̶͚̍͜è̸̺̫͘ ̶̦̈̓b̸̢̧͈̌̆̚a̶̗̹̾͜͝ṋ̵̥̓d̶̫̞̎̃a̵͇̟̓̔g̶͚͑̽͋ḛ̷̤̞̎͠s̷̰̯̖͋̇͊ ̵͇͎̒̋ẅ̷̨̯́ǐ̶̥͍́͝l̴̥̙͒l̸̡̢̩̀̓ ̸̣̹̌̂͑g̸̯̹̖̏i̴͎͌v̸̥̻͍̾e̸̩̳͐͐̏͜ ̷̞̳͔͠y̷̞̞̜̿͝o̷͖͓̮̓͗̅u̶͝ͅ ̴͖̝̑̓ͅḙ̵̡̋̌ñ̶̝̋͝o̴̲͛͊̊ū̷͙͉̠̑̃ġ̵̻̗̽h̸͔͛ ̸͉̩͎̂̈̕t̵̙̤̃̊͋ò̷͎ ̴̠͖͌g̶͓̤͉̈́e̶̼͗t̵̝̍̑ ̶̧̗̇b̷̡̨̯̋̈͛y̵̥̜̆̚͠,̵̠͖̼̒̔͗ ̴̛̝̝̤ẃ̵͙̒̇h̸̭̓̃̕i̷̪͈͊̂l̸̨̞̪̀ę̶̩̍̅͘͜ ̸̼̠͛̑̕b̵̧͉̥͘ĕ̴̛̯̥́î̶̻̇n̸̋̃͘͜g̴̛͇̈́͑ ̶̗̱̞̄͋w̴͓̝̒̆̈́ì̵͎͈̟̔̎t̶̼́ḧ̶͈̮͔́̆̽i̷̛͙̘̪̇n̶̛̬̻̝͐ ̸̳̖͆͂y̸̳̳̜͒̽̔ŏ̴͇̹̮ů̶̟̙̆͒ȓ̸̭͊̋ ̷̟̊̿͌ĉ̸ͅo̶̭̹̾͆n̴͇̎́͘͜ͅt̵̥̘͈̑́̅r̶͍̍ö̵̯̬́̉͜l̵̞̈́.̷͉̆̿͝ ̶̈̂̈́͜ ̴̜̙̀̅̕N̷̝̾̀o̸̧̞͒͜ẘ̴̰̿͝,̴̖̹̩̽̚ ̴̠̣̉͆̔ď̶̳̫͈i̸̘͐͛̚d̶̨̑́n̷̟͖͔̓̊̎'̸̧̬̽̕t̸̛̤̠́̇ ̴̛̝̗̀ơ̶̰͂͜͜ṋ̷̮̄͊̀e̶̺̎͌̕ ̸̞̈́ͅo̵͓͖͊f̴̪͗̒̕ ̴̦̩̝̌̍̃t̶͕͠͝h̷̡̯̩͑̉̕e̴͚͖͒ ̶̭̦̓̾͑f̶̙̯̚͝į̵̱̅v̶̭͙̈́̆͛ę̵̱̯͑͛ ̴̡̤̓ṫ̷͖̇e̵͂̓͜l̸̗͉̓͋̔l̸͔͔̄ ̴̡̻̆̅̾y̸̛͙̦̭͆͠o̸͉̝̅ù̸̡̘̗ ̴̰̟͔̓t̴̘̔h̵̤͝ȩ̸͈̣͒ ̶̫̣͌s̴͓̓̂e̴͙͂ć̸̦̫͓̇̑r̸͎͚̀e̶̖͛̒t̷̝̏ ̵̻̽t̶̤̟͋ô̴̖̞͒̈́ ̴̼͍͑͆̕ḟ̵̙͘i̵̩̝͒ģ̶̥̇͒h̵̭̺͓͛̄́t̷̺̓͒i̵͉̦͙̍n̷̮͍̑g̷̼̙̫͐̀͌ ̵̙̥̊t̸̨̂h̴̳̎ę̵͇̝̾ ̴͎̜͑ḙ̶̣͓̓n̸͇͑é̶͉̈́̆m̵̡̦͇̓̂ý̴̳̈ ̶̦͆i̶̡̠̝͒͑n̶͇̻̄͘ ̸̙͖͑͆f̴̳̱̊̄̆͜r̴͎͗̔͝ö̷̭̰n̷̹̋t̴̢̡͓͑ ̸̡̹̰́o̶̦̭̐̿̈f̴̖͎͋ ̷̧͌̃͊y̶̼̹̐̊͗ò̴̧̧̺͑͋ų̴̼́?̵͉͕̐"*

---------------------------

_Meanwhile, back in the normal battlefield...._

Ahrakas received another telepathic message.

_"So, do you have any sort of healing implements or good mental attacks?  We and the dragons are in disarray because Infinity himself tried to intervene on Universe's behalf, not understanding how dangerous that is for both Universe and the Wheel... Azathoth is trying to talk Infinity down, but Universe is out of the fight for the moment.  So stopping Mandalore falls on you and Firuthi."_

Pavlin hesitated in his telepathy.

_"Don't get into a spat with Trix's entourage right now.  Ask them if they've got some kind of autodoc, it's still easily possible to reattach her arm if they've got the tools."_

Firuthi, meanwhile, was fighting the byakhees.  He seemed unable to use his tentacles, but grabbing the dragons and slamming them into the ground worked wonders.


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ȧ̷̡̯͚͐͠ ̶̦͔͗̄Ŵ̵̮̺̝̇h̷̡͂̍̏ę̶͑̍̋ě̷̩̼̀͠ͅl̶̢͚̎ ̶͕̘̳͂̆̏e̸͚̮̣̔̇͠n̵͚͎͗̐ẗ̶͙́i̴͖͋̈́ţ̶̫̳̍̅y̷̨͖̔̒'̷̳̹͌͜s̵̎̅͜ ̸̨̤̰̎́͝p̷͇̙̿̒ŏ̶̫͛w̷̲̉̿e̷͔̺̥̓̇r̵̹̐ ̵̪̊i̴̠̇͊͊ṡ̴̤̬̗͌ ̷̨͚̌͘h̸̢͍̀̃͝a̷̡̛̟͉͗̾ṛ̷̅̑d̷̬͂̃̊ ̸̰͚͗̌ę̶̔͌́v̶̻͊e̵̥͐͋̊n̷͉̔͛̒ ̵̧̠͋f̴̢͍̈́̏͘ö̸̯͎́͛ŗ̷̻̓͑̄ͅ ̷͕̪͔̀́t̵͔̙͇́̚ḥ̷̈̚ẹ̴̢̀̍̀ ̸̛͐͜f̵̼̂̏ḯ̸͔̺v̸̹̑̈ẹ̶̢̜͝ ̴̖̥̒̕͝ͅt̵̢̙͖̒͝͝o̷̩̩̓͘͝ ̸͈͍̑͊͝h̸̰͕̿͘a̷͔̥͑n̴͍̮̖͋d̵̟̅͒͒l̸̙͆e̷̯̼͒̑̾.̸̲̦̄͝ ̸̧͊͂̈́ ̸̘̀̂ͅT̷͕͖̍̄̕ͅh̵̜̊ő̸͖s̶͚̍͜è̸̺̫͘ ̶̦̈̓b̸̢̧͈̌̆̚a̶̗̹̾͜͝ṋ̵̥̓d̶̫̞̎̃a̵͇̟̓̔g̶͚͑̽͋ḛ̷̤̞̎͠s̷̰̯̖͋̇͊ ̵͇͎̒̋ẅ̷̨̯́ǐ̶̥͍́͝l̴̥̙͒l̸̡̢̩̀̓ ̸̣̹̌̂͑g̸̯̹̖̏i̴͎͌v̸̥̻͍̾e̸̩̳͐͐̏͜ ̷̞̳͔͠y̷̞̞̜̿͝o̷͖͓̮̓͗̅u̶͝ͅ ̴͖̝̑̓ͅḙ̵̡̋̌ñ̶̝̋͝o̴̲͛͊̊ū̷͙͉̠̑̃ġ̵̻̗̽h̸͔͛ ̸͉̩͎̂̈̕t̵̙̤̃̊͋ò̷͎ ̴̠͖͌g̶͓̤͉̈́e̶̼͗t̵̝̍̑ ̶̧̗̇b̷̡̨̯̋̈͛y̵̥̜̆̚͠,̵̠͖̼̒̔͗ ̴̛̝̝̤ẃ̵͙̒̇h̸̭̓̃̕i̷̪͈͊̂l̸̨̞̪̀ę̶̩̍̅͘͜ ̸̼̠͛̑̕b̵̧͉̥͘ĕ̴̛̯̥́î̶̻̇n̸̋̃͘͜g̴̛͇̈́͑ ̶̗̱̞̄͋w̴͓̝̒̆̈́ì̵͎͈̟̔̎t̶̼́ḧ̶͈̮͔́̆̽i̷̛͙̘̪̇n̶̛̬̻̝͐ ̸̳̖͆͂y̸̳̳̜͒̽̔ŏ̴͇̹̮ů̶̟̙̆͒ȓ̸̭͊̋ ̷̟̊̿͌ĉ̸ͅo̶̭̹̾͆n̴͇̎́͘͜ͅt̵̥̘͈̑́̅r̶͍̍ö̵̯̬́̉͜l̵̞̈́.̷͉̆̿͝ ̶̈̂̈́͜ ̴̜̙̀̅̕N̷̝̾̀o̸̧̞͒͜ẘ̴̰̿͝,̴̖̹̩̽̚ ̴̠̣̉͆̔ď̶̳̫͈i̸̘͐͛̚d̶̨̑́n̷̟͖͔̓̊̎'̸̧̬̽̕t̸̛̤̠́̇ ̴̛̝̗̀ơ̶̰͂͜͜ṋ̷̮̄͊̀e̶̺̎͌̕ ̸̞̈́ͅo̵͓͖͊f̴̪͗̒̕ ̴̦̩̝̌̍̃t̶͕͠͝h̷̡̯̩͑̉̕e̴͚͖͒ ̶̭̦̓̾͑f̶̙̯̚͝į̵̱̅v̶̭͙̈́̆͛ę̵̱̯͑͛ ̴̡̤̓ṫ̷͖̇e̵͂̓͜l̸̗͉̓͋̔l̸͔͔̄ ̴̡̻̆̅̾y̸̛͙̦̭͆͠o̸͉̝̅ù̸̡̘̗ ̴̰̟͔̓t̴̘̔h̵̤͝ȩ̸͈̣͒ ̶̫̣͌s̴͓̓̂e̴͙͂ć̸̦̫͓̇̑r̸͎͚̀e̶̖͛̒t̷̝̏ ̵̻̽t̶̤̟͋ô̴̖̞͒̈́ ̴̼͍͑͆̕ḟ̵̙͘i̵̩̝͒ģ̶̥̇͒h̵̭̺͓͛̄́t̷̺̓͒i̵͉̦͙̍n̷̮͍̑g̷̼̙̫͐̀͌ ̵̙̥̊t̸̨̂h̴̳̎ę̵͇̝̾ ̴͎̜͑ḙ̶̣͓̓n̸͇͑é̶͉̈́̆m̵̡̦͇̓̂ý̴̳̈ ̶̦͆i̶̡̠̝͒͑n̶͇̻̄͘ ̸̙͖͑͆f̴̳̱̊̄̆͜r̴͎͗̔͝ö̷̭̰n̷̹̋t̴̢̡͓͑ ̸̡̹̰́o̶̦̭̐̿̈f̴̖͎͋ ̷̧͌̃͊y̶̼̹̐̊͗ò̴̧̧̺͑͋ų̴̼́?̵͉͕̐"*
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...


*Cosmos got involved dodging attacks using experience*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Stand down!”


"or what?" Demma asked... her eyes glowing with fury


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "or what?" Demma asked... her eyes glowing with fury


Cosmos:”a lot of innocent species could get hurt”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Cosmos:”You don’t want me as your enemy”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*I yelled with frustration* “WHY CAN’T WE ALL GET ALONG”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*Nydos shows up and destroys the field*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I yelled with frustration* “WHY CAN’T WE ALL GET ALONG”


A figure in a sand-colored cloaked walked up... "Stand down Demma" the figure said removing her cloak hood to reveal a protogen "Im Sandstone... Their commander"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> A figure in a sand-colored cloaked walked up... "Stand down Demma" the figure said removing her cloak hood to reveal a protogen "Im Sandstone... Their commander"


Whoever you are I hope you can get into Mandalores mind and screw him over.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Whoever you are I hope you can get into Mandalores mind and screw him over.


*Sandstone sighed* "Not Generally my expertise but I do have something" Sandstone said as she pulled out a sonic grenade


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Sandstone sighed* "Not Generally my expertise but I do have something" Sandstone said as she pulled out a sonic grenade


That might work, whats its blast radius? I have an idea.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That might work, whats its blast radius? I have an idea.


"200yrds"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "200yrds"


Im going to get as close to him as possible, and then Im going to need you to throw it at *me. *This might circumvent his Stands powers.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im going to get as close to him as possible, and then Im going to need you to throw it at *me. *This might circumvent his Stands powers.


"ok"


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*I was weakened by the energy*


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

“Why did great grandpa do that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was weakened by the energy*





Universe said:


> “Why did great grandpa do that”


Universe heard Azathoth's voice.
*
"H̶͍̣̣̀̅͠i̷̞̐s̸͎̩̾̇͌ ̴͙̍w̴̰̓̐ọ̶̮̾̒r̶̛̝̾̒d̸̦̐͗s̵̜̬̚͝ ̴͈͍̃ẅ̸͈̜́̽e̴̝̚r̶͎͒̾̕ë̶̟́̄͠,̶̼̟̊͜ ̴̦̗͖̋̈́ǎ̷̪̽n̸̨̜̍̇d̸̙̽́ ̷͔̍̉͌Į̶̺͖̈́ ̶̨̿͐q̷̬͑ú̶̦̱̲͝͝ô̸̘̺̻t̴͈͕̃̈́ê̷͙̪,̵̳̣̿͗̏ ̷̣͗'̶̧̳̄͊B̸̖̖̒r̴̞̊̐o̶̡̫̹̐̒ṱ̵̩͎̽̌h̸̢̤̮̐e̸͎͌̀ŗ̴̧͔̔̎,̴̯͖̬̆ ̶̛̟̈́͌t̴̠͖͋h̵͔̰̽e̷̹̼͆y̴̙͗̈͝ ̵͈̔̕͘w̴̥̮͗ë̸̫́̀r̷͔̼̄͑̿͜e̵̼̬͋͌̕ ̶̰̟̘̌g̶̲̼̀̄o̴̫̽̈i̵̛̲̭͓̿̍n̶͍̳̉͊g̷̜̲̉͝ ̵̥̻̦͌͂t̸͎͇̻́̏o̷̯̾͌̕ ̸̹̈́̀h̶̗̅͗ů̵̢̘͚r̷̡̦̫̓͠t̸̢͎͍̿ ̵̛̺̭͆̔h̸̭̓ȋ̵̹̰̿̏m̴̧̹̓̆.̶̬̲̱̀͑ ̶͓̲̾ ̶͔̈́̔̄I̶̼̠͊̀̎ ̷̼̑͜h̷͍̾â̸̜̗̤̊̚d̶̬̞́͝͝ ̴̘̬̓͜ṭ̷̠̣̍̚ŏ̴͖̻ ̴̙̉̒̎d̵̥̂̅͝o̸̳͈͖͐̃̈ ̷̛̹̥̻̈͝s̸̖͐͐̈͜o̵̳̎̏͆m̸̫̹̥̋͛ề̵̝͠t̷̬̝̍̿h̵̨̻̾͘i̸̻͍̙͆͛̚ñ̴͖͍͐g̷̟̣͝.̷̪͛'̴̖̫̰͋̋̏ ̴̧̿ ̸̩̒̕P̷̩͖̔̅̔ő̴̦̎̃o̵͚̮̓͂̍ř̴͎̅̉ ̶̙̱͋̄ͅI̴̧̎͆͑ṉ̴̳̙̈́̓͘ḟ̷̳͜i̷̙̩̿̀̌n̴̢̯̗̚i̶̥͔̎t̵̥̖͌̔̓ẏ̴̟̬̋.̷̧͝ ̷̻̣͌̋ ̷̗͝H̷̝͐͋̀e̶͚̎̓̇ ̷̟͇̆͂g̶̢͍̪̒o̶͚̹͖̿t̴̟̚ ̶͕̲̇t̴̫͆ḩ̶̣͕͌̇ŕ̷͕ò̴̡̘͈͒w̷̢̠̉͝͝ͅn̶̜̈́̿ ̵̰̩̐͗ͅi̵̱̹̜͘ǹ̷̤̘͋͝t̷̡͙̃ȯ̶͕̪̽̉ ̶̻͓͗̽h̴͉̹̎i̸͍̗̓́s̵̰͗̂̽ ̶̘̰̀r̴̙̗̖̆̑ȏ̸͕̇̕l̴̳͍̂e̶͉̻͑ ̴̭̝̺̓̇̓w̴͖̄͑i̵̽͜ẗ̷̠͈h̴͇̔̄́ò̶͎͓̺͝͝ủ̴̟̲t̶̺̾̈ ̸̩̂͒͛ȗ̸͚n̷͙̩̈d̵͚͊̈́͜e̸̗̺͊̒́r̷̙̂s̵̛̃͜͜͝t̶̢͉͠a̷̦̹͘ń̶̢͉̞̎d̷̨͓͍͘ï̶̛̻̯̓n̴͎͉̊g̷̬̅͂͝ ̸̛̝̰͑t̶̥̹̤̉̾͐h̴̥̠̬͗̈̚ë̴̼̬̙́͝ ̴̳̋l̸̤͙̥͌͠ǐ̵̦m̸̈́͜į̷̗̙̐̈́t̷̪̻̩̔̈́̕a̶͚̭̎ṫ̷̻i̸͓̘̎͑͊ŏ̸̭͆͘n̴̨͊̒̊ś̵̢̤̣ ̸̦͓̈́̕o̴͉̭͈͑͝f̵̲͖͓͝ ̶͇̲͗o̸̖̜͚̒p̶̧̒ë̵̻͎́̈́̾r̴̝͚̅͝ȧ̷̗t̸̻̯͋͘͠i̶̯͚̅ņ̵̞̟̒͒͋g̸̡̬͝ ̵̤̀̚ä̸̯́͂n̷̗̄̂ ̴͍͊̔̆E̸̛̜̼̍̋ț̴̬͂ȅ̵̛͇͗ṛ̵͔͗͐̊n̶̰̯̺̂a̷͎̱̜͌l̸̯̀͝͠ ̷͜͠W̵̰̗̳̌͠h̵̖͍͐̿e̷̟̚͝ḛ̸̢͍̽̅l̸͕͋̎.̵͙͔̠̾̀"*

Azathoth hesitated.
*
"̵̧̩̙͂̋̕T̸̼̯̾̑h̵̭̱̩̏͝ë̸͍́r̷̟̱̥̃́̕e̶͈̽̌̓ͅ'̷̹̳̹̆̔̚s̷͇͈̲̊̂̾ ̸̨͈́̕͜a̸͔̘͊̈́̍ ̶̧̆̎b̶̹̦͓̔̉͝í̶̥̘̏g̸̱̑̀͝g̸̻̊e̸̢͙̩̍̾r̵͚͓̄̽ ̵̞̽p̵̳̟̄̌r̴̨̬͚̒ô̷͍̳̱̿b̵̻͊̐ḽ̵͕̔̽͋e̵͉̔̎m̴̨̰̘͌́͌ ̷̞̣͉̒t̸̤̅h̵̳͋͊a̴̰̔n̶̢̟̣͂͊ ̶̤͆̿͜Ḩ̷̈́̇a̵̼͖̻͗͊s̵̯͇͒͛͝t̷͎̣̄u̵̢̨̮̓̍ŗ̶̖̰̇͋͛ ̷̱͖̖͋r̴̦̱̎ͅí̵̳̋ǵ̸̞̱͚h̴̤͊̋͌ṭ̵̪̔̿͋ ̸̯̓͝n̴̼̒o̶̬̺̅w̵̢͓͔̌̔̽.̶̨͍̊ ̸̧̝̠͛ ̶̣̰̥̇͊Î̷͖̰̈́̉ͅz̵̗̫̆̈́̀r̸̲͆â̶͙̗d̵̪͒o̵͎͊̄͝r̵̛̰̮̞̅͠ ̶͍̿̌͝i̷̧͉͒s̸̠̝̜̉̅ ̷̜̗̉͝t̴̞̍̌͂r̴͖̈́ȁ̸̛̲̟͐p̴̦̪̅̎p̶̡̫̽̀́i̸̭̇̇͛ṇ̴̐̀͒g̸̲̀͌̄ ̵̠̈́͘͝ͅm̴̫̓ǒ̷͇͈͇r̵͚̘͛̓̋ë̵͔́ ̷̬̼̻̇͘͠h̵̤̠̪̃̚e̷̪͐̅͜͠r̶̨̻̂͊a̵̡̢̿͋̚l̸̬̞͚̈́̑ḏ̷̟̾́s̸̱̐̐͒͜.̵̧̯̇ ̴̞̾ ̸̝̦̟̍W̵̦̳̎h̷͉͗̐è̴͇͙n̴̨̈ ̵̹̱̯̉̓ŷ̶̩̆o̴̮̊͂́ȗ̶̼̱̺'̴̹̦͇̒̒̐r̶͖̥͒̓͋ė̸͎ ̸͈̬̑̓̄d̷̬͋̀͋ȏ̴͎̥̼̚̕n̵̙͊̕ḛ̴̓͂̂ ̷͓͙̼̆͗̕h̶̨̃̓̕ḙ̸̢̠̏͐r̷̜̬̘̓̂̽e̴̢͙͚͌ ̸̼̟̿̀́o̸͕̾̇ǹ̸͉͠ ̵̧̈́̀M̷͍̦̑̂̐a̸̻̕n̵̜͎̏̑d̸͔̥͓̄̈́̅a̷̢̝̐̊̚l̶͕̬̋̈̄ỏ̸̜r̵̃͆͜è̴̡͈̈́͝,̴̛̣̈́͝ ̵̗̆̃ͅy̵̱͘̚ó̵̢͔̣̽͗ú̶͕̫̽̑ ̵̭͊n̵̢̒e̶̝̳͐ė̸̮̗̻d̶͖̘̐͐ ̴̨͕͋̚ͅţ̴̳̠̈́̕ő̸̡̞̎̚ ̵̥͕̓͗̊s̴͉͘͠t̶̰̱͑͒ơ̵̟̿p̵͚̦̓ ̸̲͓̔̑ͅh̵̛̖͍̓ͅẽ̷͔̗̞̎r̴̬̍͌.̴̖̈́̆ ̶̣̙̓̐ ̶̯͂̄S̷̱̙̋͘h̴̭̊̐ë̷̗̠̕͠ ̸̨̻͂g̸̢͔͑á̴̠͍̹̉́v̷̡̀̇e̴̢̺̝͛ ̷̗̒H̶̱̲̑a̶͉͛̾͝ṡ̵̬̐t̶̙͆̚ụ̶̧̲͆̽r̶͍̰͐͗̓ͅ ̴̗̤̺̈́t̸͍͕͓̀̽̀h̷͇͛ê̴͖͕͌̈́ ̶̺̓͌̽͜s̸̰̠̐è̷̠͎̐͝c̶̠̋̒̕r̴̺̫̄͜e̸̯̦̼̊t̵̗̏š̴͎̈́ ̸͙̙͑̇̋t̶̛͉̫̅̊ó̸̰͓̓͂ ̵̡̄̑̅t̵̟̼̑̊r̵͙̤͈͐ẙ̶̖̜̒ ̷͉̄a̷̢̯̥͒̅n̷͇̦̗͋̍ḏ̴̭̮̾ ̴͖̱̄b̴̨̹̝̊̈ĭ̷̜̼̒n̶̼͎̉d̴̢̙͍͋ ̸͉̰̍̒͝y̶̟͉̒͂ͅo̶̤͌̅u̸̽ͅ ̴̤̰͎̈̅ȃ̵̪́n̷͙͇̳͑́͝d̶͇̬̒ ̷̯̳̮́̓͘s̸̝͍̗̈́̄h̸͓͂̇e̸͎̩͙̿̉ ̵̼̞̆d̴̰̳͑́̽ḙ̸͋͊v̶̬͈̳̇̀̑į̴͇̠͝s̶̠͗̀̽e̷̟̍d̵̮̝̀͗̕ ̷̮͓̀̊͑s̵̨̰̑̀͜e̴͖̮̍̋v̶̜̖͐͐ḛ̸͐̈͘r̸̭̄a̸͚͊̊l̵̪̹̿ ̷̧̩̥͂ō̷͖̂f̸̏̈́͜ ̵̮͚̤͂t̵͎͗̀h̵̟͎͒ͅĕ̴̗ ̴̨͙̹̅̉̄ŝ̵̙̘̳i̸͍͎̱͂̐ģ̴́i̸͙̒̂l̷̥̪̪̓s̷͍̹̬̄ ̶̉́̆ͅt̸̼̓͋h̶͓̙͠a̸̧͔̘͌t̷̹̯͎̔̌̿ ̵̰͒̀̅͜b̵̨̫͊̊̚ǒ̴̱͖̤̓͝ú̷̻̫̬͊n̶̛̝̭̐ḑ̸̞̣̅͐͘ ̸̨̺̪͂̄m̶̋͒͝ͅy̷̥̒̽͒ ̵̪͖͋c̸̟͇̟͐̾h̴̺́̌i̸̡̟͍̎ḽ̸͝d̵̡̧̜̏̂̚r̶̛͖̐̃e̴̛̦̹͈̊n̵̮̥̚.̵̸̲̱̻̄͋̀͒̀͝"*

Azathoth's voice began to fade.

*"̴̛̖͔͐̋T̷͔̘̘̈́ẽ̸̦͓͚͐l̴̔̈́ͅl̶̯̾ ̷̥̱̞̏ṭ̵̩̾͌h̶̦̟̜̊̑͝e̴͍̪̅ ̵͇̜͍̐̾́f̷̺̳̮̑̚i̴̟͚͆v̸̻̫̊͋e̴̦̩̓̉̅ ̵̤̟̳͐ť̶̡͎̜̌h̷̺͂̒̂a̸̘͋͝t̸̢̨͔͝ ̷̣̾̏͘I̵̲̝͛̑̃ ̷̛̻͕̟̀̇w̵̨̳͇͒͝i̶̥̣͋̀l̷̖̖̿l̶̠̈́͋̕ ̷͓͕̘̆͊̏s̷͎͉͊̐̐ę̶̧̳́e̸̺͒́̎ ̴̖̙̫̍̀͊ţ̴͙̞̌͆̓h̷͔͗̆é̶͓̪̐̕ṃ̵̖͋̂̒ ̶̈͆͜͝ä̷̧̛̀ͅg̸̒́͜ȃ̷̮̽͠ĭ̴̳͑̚n̵͔̄̀ ̸̰̮̣͋̃͂ȍ̸̫͈͠n̶̗͙̈́̔̕ͅ ̸̧̗̤̍̔͠F̸̪̼̆͗o̵̞̲̎͑͘m̵̬̉̉͝ã̵̲̭l̶̮̦͖͝h̵̡͙̊ą̵̣̌ṷ̷̰̂̑t̵̢͝.̶̹̳̀͝ ̶̝͖͚̍̏ ̴̞͋͂̅I̷͈̙̕ ̴̪͓͗̈́̊m̶̞̰̗̊̇̍i̴̦̱̓̌š̵͚s̷̨͕̀͋͘ ̵̡͓̉̀t̸̻̻̉̓̀ͅḫ̵̝̼̏͛e̸̙̰͛̀̕m̶̺̾.̶͉͑̽͒ ̶̰̾ ̵̳̚Ą̸̍̑n̶͖͖̏͋͠ḋ̶̡̻͔ ̶͓̟̆n̶̯̎ō̵͕t̴͇̀͜ ̸̮̾͝j̵͓͕̱̑́u̴̪̔̉͑s̸͚̼̤̀̃̏t̷̨͇̯̓̊̕ ̴͙͛i̷̥̼͚̊̌͆n̴͖̒͘ ̸̫̳͛̌͜m̵̤̣̘͠y̴̙̯̥̐̔͊ ̸̻̽̚u̵͓̹̙̽̊̃ŝ̵̺̩̼ū̵͇͚̀͠ͅa̸̺̪͑l̴̝̬͋̇ͅ ̸͕̰̊'̵̟͘n̴̯̭̔̓̏e̷͙̻̎̐̃e̶̢̳̳͝d̶̺͔͐͘͝ŷ̵͔̭̺̕ ̴͆͘͜b̴̛̤̩̋̂o̴̙̻̳̐͋s̷͈̙̭̓̚͝s̷̛͖͗'̴͔͂̾ ̸̞́̕̚ͅk̷̯̾͂i̵̞̫͐ń̵̦d̴̩̙̔̿̐ͅ ̴̱͖͆̈́ȯ̵̗̯̊͘f̷͕̊ ̷͇̼̙̓͠ẃ̶̫̔a̴͓̳͆͠y̸̡̠̣̅.̶̨͙̹̀͗"*

Azathoth's presence faded.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos got involved dodging attacks using experience*





Universe said:


> *Nydos shows up and destroys the field*


Nydos had seen this kind of field, the field that was preventing Universe from employing Ultra Instinct and seemed to be preventing Firuthi from fully accessing his powers, before.  This was meant to be a field for assisting space travelers, for keeping them intact while traveling through wormholes.  The kind of field only mortals needed.  He had tried to target the field directly in the past and had no luck.

But he knew the byakhees were creating the field by their mere presence.  Targeting them would do.

Between him, Cosmos, and Firuthi fighting, they were able to drive off the byakhees.  The field dissipated.


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Nydos had seen this kind of field, the field that was preventing Universe from employing Ultra Instinct and seemed to be preventing Firuthi from fully accessing his powers, before.  This was meant to be a field for assisting space travelers, for keeping them intact while traveling through wormholes.  The kind of field only mortals needed.  He had tried to target the field directly in the past and had no luck.
> 
> But he knew the byakhees were creating the field by their mere presence.  Targeting them would do.
> 
> Between him, Cosmos, and Firuthi fighting, they were able to drive off the byakhees.  The field dissipated.


*I was really out of it*


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

“Owwwww”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was really out of it*





Universe said:


> “Owwwww”


Firuthi immediately went over to Universe.

"Cosmos, make sure no one interferes in the plan Ahrakas is up to.  Nydos, get Universe up to either the Asgard or the Universe-7.  I'll continue the fight down here if needed."


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi immediately went over to Universe.
> 
> "Cosmos, make sure no one interferes in the plan Ahrakas is up to.  Nydos, get Universe up to either the Asgard or the Universe-7.  I'll continue the fight down here if needed."


“ok brother” *He teleports me back to the Asgard*


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*I groaned* “I let the power get to my head a bit”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok brother” *He teleports me back to the Asgard*





Universe said:


> *I groaned* “I let the power get to my head a bit”


On the Asgard, Kurt was waiting for Nydos and Universe.

"Nydos, Cooper has been screaming in my ear demanding to know why Universe decided to charge into the keim fields the byakhees were using.  Get Universe to medbay and then we can discuss what went on.  Should I order the replicator to make a few pizzas while Universe recovers?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

“that would work”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

“It hurts owwwww”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*Solaris teleports in*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that would work”


Kurt fiddled with the replicator.

"Let's see... cheese... pepperoni... meat lover's..... what the?  What's ham and pineapple doing here?  Better delete- what, there's no option to delete a recipe?"

"It is meant to have every pizza combination in reality, Kurt, and it will stay that way."

"Ugh, fine.  Ah, here we go, seafood special with gluten-free crust.  Nydos, what one do you prefer?"



Universe said:


> “It hurts owwwww”


"Medbay and healing pods are that way, Universe."

Tyrim would help guide Universe to medbay and a rejuvenation chamber.


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt fiddled with the replicator.
> 
> "Let's see... cheese... pepperoni... meat lover's..... what the?  What's ham and pineapple doing here?  Better delete- what, there's no option to delete a recipe?"
> 
> ...


“do you have cheesesteak?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*I found that I couldn’t move*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “do you have cheesesteak?”


Kurt cycled through the recipes.

"Yep, looks like there is cheesesteak pizza in there."

Kurt put in the replicator orders.



Universe said:


> *I found that I couldn’t move*


Tyrim would carry Universe to the rejuvenation chamber in that scenario.  He turned out to be kinda strong for his size.


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt cycled through the recipes.
> 
> "Yep, looks like there is cheesesteak pizza in there."
> 
> ...


“Can’t move this feels familiar”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Can’t move this feels familiar”


"Can't move?"

Kurt walked along while the replicator was getting the pizza order right.

".....oh boy, here we go again.  We detected two strange yet familiar energies on the planet - did something happen during the fight?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Can't move?"
> 
> Kurt walked along while the replicator was getting the pizza order right.
> 
> ".....oh boy, here we go again.  We detected two strange yet familiar energies on the planet - did something happen during the fight?"


“My great grandfather gave me his energy I’ve never felt so much power in my life”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My great grandfather gave me his energy I’ve never felt so much power in my life”


"Infinity personally intervened?  Then the other strange energy must be-!"

Kurt stared, wide-eyed.


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Infinity personally intervened?  Then the other strange energy must be-!"
> 
> Kurt stared, wide-eyed.


“Yes”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”


*I cried out in pain*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”





Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain*


Kurt clutched his head for a moment.

"I've had at least one experience where I've used my father's energy directly.  It's... we're lucky we have a rejuvenation tank, you'll need it.  I know it feels familiar to you, but your energy didn't get stolen this time.  Turns out, carrying a Wheel's energy directly causes astral erosion.  Looks like you only had a short bout with it, but you need bursts of energy in order to reconstitute your essence."

Kurt hesitated.

"By the way, those crystal bandages on your chest look familiar.  Where did you find them?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*I 


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt clutched his head for a moment.
> 
> "I've had at least one experience where I've used my father's energy directly.  It's... we're lucky we have a rejuvenation tank, you'll need it.  I know it feels familiar to you, but your energy didn't get stolen this time.  Turns out, carrying a Wheel's energy directly causes astral erosion.  Looks like you only had a short bout with it, but you need bursts of energy in order to reconstitute your essence."
> 
> ...


“Azathoth gave them to me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I
> 
> “Azathoth gave them to me”


"He kept you from eroding too hard by doing that.  I'm... I shouldn't be surprised he intervened if Infinity stepped in."

Kurt and the others made it to the medbay.

"Listen, when we're unbound, we need to teach you how to carry that kind of energy safely.  Alright, into the rejuvenation chamber with you."


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*I yelled in pain* “OW OW OW OW”


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He kept you from eroding too hard by doing that.  I'm... I shouldn't be surprised he intervened if Infinity stepped in."
> 
> Kurt and the others made it to the medbay.
> 
> "Listen, when we're unbound, we need to teach you how to carry that kind of energy safely.  Alright, into the rejuvenation chamber with you."


*I couldn’t move*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I yelled in pain* “OW OW OW OW”





Universe said:


> *I couldn’t move*


Tyrim and Kurt lifted Universe into the rejuvenation chamber.  Kurt stayed in while Tyrim stepped out.

"Solaris, Nydos... there should be an 'impulse wave' button on the outside of this thing.  Hit it twice every minute until I tell you to stop.  I need to monitor Universe's energy in here this time."


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tyrim and Kurt lifted Universe into the rejuvenation chamber.  Kurt stayed in while Tyrim stepped out.
> 
> "Solaris, Nydos... there should be an 'impulse wave' button on the outside of this thing.  Hit it twice every minute until I tell you to stop.  I need to monitor Universe's energy in here this time."


*Nydos presses the button twice every minute*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos presses the button twice every minute*


After about five minutes, Kurt yelled.

"Stop!"

Kurt checked Universe more carefully.  How was Universe's energy coming back together?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "ok"


Im in position! Throw it now!


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> After about five minutes, Kurt yelled.
> 
> "Stop!"
> 
> Kurt checked Universe more carefully.  How was Universe's energy coming back together?


*Nydos stops as my energy was getting better*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos stops as my energy was getting better*


"He seems to be getting better.  Now we monitor to make sure it keeps healing."

Kurt looked squarely at Universe.

"Universe... did my dad say anything else?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He seems to be getting better.  Now we monitor to make sure it keeps healing."
> 
> Kurt looked squarely at Universe.
> 
> "Universe... did my dad say anything else?"


“He misses you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He misses you”


Kurt took a deep breath through his nose.  Then he hugged Universe.  He was oddly contented and seemed to have no room for tears at the moment.

"Somehow... I had a feeling he did.  I'm glad to hear he's still holding up, despite our long absence from his presence."


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt took a deep breath through his nose.  Then he hugged Universe.  He was oddly contented and seemed to have no room for tears at the moment.
> 
> "Somehow... I had a feeling he did.  I'm glad to hear he's still holding up, despite our long absence from his presence."


*I purred*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im in position! Throw it now!


*sandstone throws the Sonic grenade*


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

*I was upset that I got cocky*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *sandstone throws the Sonic grenade*


_The explosion knocked Ahrakas to the ground and left his ears ringing.

The shock wave was able to affect Mandalore too and caused him to lose focus. With the power from his stand gone he now has to resort to other ways to defend himself._
Even though my stand and most of my hearing is gone, I dont need either to best the lot of you.
_He reached his hand out and a lightsaber pike flew into his hand. He ignited the red blade and did a leaping twirl towards Sandstone._


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The explosion knocked Ahrakas to the ground and left his ears ringing.
> 
> The shock wave was able to affect Mandalore too and caused him to lose focus. With the power from his stand gone he now has to resort to other ways to defend himself._
> Even though my stand and most of my hearing is gone, I dont need either to best the lot of you.
> _He reached his hand out and a lightsaber pike flew into his hand. He ignited the red blade and did a leaping twirl towards Sandstone._


*Cosmos summons his celestial steel shield and held it over Sandstone*


----------



## Universe (Nov 2, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m older than you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The explosion knocked Ahrakas to the ground and left his ears ringing.
> 
> The shock wave was able to affect Mandalore too and caused him to lose focus. With the power from his stand gone he now has to resort to other ways to defend himself._
> Even though my stand and most of my hearing is gone, I dont need either to best the lot of you.
> _He reached his hand out and a lightsaber pike flew into his hand. He ignited the red blade and did a leaping twirl towards Sandstone._





Universe said:


> *Cosmos summons his celestial steel shield and held it over Sandstone*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m older than you”


Finally, Firuthi could join the battle properly.  However, he did not have a weapon, and he knew he needed one in order to handle this.

Suddenly, he heard a telepathic voice.

_"I send down Solarstar to crush my enemies!"_

A gleam was noticeable in the sky.  It rocketed towards the battle.

A morningstar made of pure celestial steel impacted near Firuthi, cracking the ground as it landed.  He grabbed it and hefted it.

"Pavlin, thanks.  Okay, Mandalore, enough is enough!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Finally, Firuthi could join the battle properly.  However, he did not have a weapon, and he knew he needed one in order to handle this.
> 
> Suddenly, he heard a telepathic voice.
> 
> ...


_Mandalore launched a small rocket towards Firuthi from one of his gauntlets._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mandalore launched a small rocket towards Firuthi from one of his gauntlets._


One of Firuthi's tentacles erupted from his back.  He unleashed a tiny sonic pulse to detonate the rocket before it could make impact.

Firuthi advanced on Mandalore, morningstar in hand, tentacle retracting.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> One of Firuthi's tentacles erupted from his back.  He unleashed a tiny sonic pulse to detonate the rocket before it could make impact.
> 
> Firuthi advanced on Mandalore, morningstar in hand, tentacle retracting.


_He shot a blast of force lightning at you._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _He shot a blast of force lightning at you._


_*"Of course he'd have the whole package,"*_ Jormungandr thought.

Just before the lightning struck, Firuthi opened a portal in front of him.  The other end was redirected right above Mandalore, in an attempt to fry him with his own electricity.


----------------------------

Ahrakas heard a voice in his mind.

_"I've been watching this battle... Trix is losing a lot of blood.  If someone doesn't tend to her soon, I'm going to have to freeze her wounds shut."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _*"Of course he'd have the whole package,"*_ Jormungandr thought.
> 
> Just before the lightning struck, Firuthi opened a portal in front of him.  The other end was redirected right above Mandalore, in an attempt to fry him with his own electricity.
> 
> ...


*AAAAAAAAAGGYHHAAAAAAA *_The lightning hit Mandalore and arcs of electricity flooded his body. The glass on his helmets visor shattered revealing a pair of pure yellow eyes. His movements became more erratic and everyone could hear unhinged laughing coming from him. _
*I AM MANDALORE THE INDOMNITABLE! DARK LORD OF THE SITH! HEAD OF CLAN AWAUD! 
AND AFTER WE HAVE TOPPLED YOUR EMPIRE I WILL HAVE POWER! UNLIIIIIIIIMETEEEED POOOOOOOOOOWWEEEEEERRR!*
_He used the force to lift up the still dazed Ahrakas and put him in a force choke._
You have a choice now. Strike me down and your friend dies. Or you can save him and give me Aten? A life for a life?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *AAAAAAAAAGGYHHAAAAAAA *_The lightning hit Mandalore and arcs of electricity flooded his body. The glass on his helmets visor shattered revealing a pair of pure yellow eyes. His movements became more erratic and everyone could hear unhinged laughing coming from him. _
> *I AM MANDALORE THE INDOMNITABLE! DARK LORD OF THE SITH! HEAD OF CLAN AWAUD!
> AND AFTER WE HAVE TOPPLED YOUR EMPIRE I WILL HAVE POWER! UNLIIIIIIIIMETEEEED POOOOOOOOOOWWEEEEEERRR!*
> _He used the force to lift up the still dazed Ahrakas and put him in a force choke._
> You have a choice now. Strike me down and your friend dies. Or you can save him and give me Aten? A life for a life?


Firuthi only laughed.

"Something you failed to account for, Mandalore... Aten already made his presence known here."

Firuthi pointed Solarstar not at Mandalore, but at Ahrakas.  A light emanated from the weapon.  Ahrakas could feel stored sun energy from Aten/Pavlin flow into him, opening up his airways and blood vessels and strengthening his neck, counteracting the effects of the force choke.

"Aten told me the effects of this weapon.  The energy in this weapon will outlast your use of the Force.  We accounted for everything when facing you.  You want Aten?  You'll have to let go of Ahrakas and come at me."

Firuthi projected his mind into Ahrakas.

_"If he relents for even a second, ram Lævateinn through his heart.  You still have that plasma lance, right?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi only laughed.
> 
> "Something you failed to account for, Mandalore... Aten already made his presence known here."
> 
> ...


_Ive been saving it for the right moment._

Give him to me first! He will be unbound and lead us from the unreal into the real!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ive been saving it for the right moment._
> 
> Give him to me first! He will be unbound and lead us from the unreal into the real!


"....I was waiting for that shoe to drop."

Firuthi laughed again.

"We already have the unbinding angle covered and that's all you need to know about it.  I will be having a long talk with Hastur about the whole thing in the near future, as it seems I as their babysitter and parental surrogate in this reality know more about the behavior of Aten and his siblings in a few months than Hastur has figured out in countless eons.  Aten is not perfectly kindly, but he is far from the eldritch Caligula that Hastur seems to want him to be."

Firuthi projected thoughts to Ahrakas.

_"You can clarify about Caligula's real behavior LATER.  I didn't wager on Mandalore knowing the truth about the guy."_

Firuthi continued to address Mandalore.

"Hastur also has other possessive behaviors that make him unfit to be involved in the unbinding.  I begin to wonder if HE'S strayed from the purpose he was given worse than Aten-"

Suddenly, Mandalore was headbutted from behind.  There was a portal that had opened, and a prismatic feral dragon had peeked through it to give Mandalore the headbutt.  If Ahrakas caught a glimpse, he may very well recognize the prismatic dragon from some of his negotiations way back at the party.  Just as soon as it happened, the portal and the feral dragon were gone.

Ahrakas and Cosmos both heard the prismatic dragon's thoughts.

???????: _"Oliver asked me to do it.  Since you saved him, his people, and ours, Ahrakas... I immediately obeyed his directive to save you.  Name's Thevrin."_

The next part, only Cosmos could hear.

Thevrin: _"And... you in the green and silver... you look like you could be Solaris' dad so I'm asking you this.  Oliver's been talking to me about possibly 'ascending' a few of us and a few kobolds he knew, you tell us what our people have to do in order to be worthy of the celestial hierarchy."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....I was waiting for that shoe to drop."
> 
> Firuthi laughed again.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I am Solaris’s Father”


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

Cosmos:“Name’s Cosmos”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I am Solaris’s Father”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:“Name’s Cosmos”


Thevrin spoke telepathically to Cosmos.

Thevrin: _"Cosmos, once this war is over... Tell us what it takes to achieve paradise.  Oliver ascending to godhood is something of a holy sign we could never have foreseen - and that's with the five holy ones helping smooth out what we're supposed to believe."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Thevrin spoke telepathically to Cosmos.
> 
> Thevrin: _"Cosmos, once this war is over... Tell us what it takes to achieve paradise.  Oliver ascending to godhood is something of a holy sign we could never have foreseen - and that's with the five holy ones helping smooth out what we're supposed to believe."_


Cosmos:”ok”


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

*Cosmos wanted Hastur to pay for what he had tried to do to me*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The explosion knocked Ahrakas to the ground and left his ears ringing.
> 
> The shock wave was able to affect Mandalore too and caused him to lose focus. With the power from his stand gone he now has to resort to other ways to defend himself._
> Even though my stand and most of my hearing is gone, I dont need either to best the lot of you.
> _He reached his hand out and a lightsaber pike flew into his hand. He ignited the red blade and did a leaping twirl towards Sandstone._


"welll.... shiiiiiiiiii....." Sandstone said under her breath barely dodging


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

*Cosmos blasts Mandalore with his trademark energy*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....I was waiting for that shoe to drop."
> 
> Firuthi laughed again.
> 
> ...


_Mandalore went unconscious and collapsed._
Thank you Firuthi, I got scared for a moment there.


TrixieFox said:


> "welll.... shiiiiiiiiii....." Sandstone said under her breath barely dodging


You okay? Does Trixie need help?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mandalore went unconscious and collapsed._
> Thank you Firuthi, I got scared for a moment there.
> 
> You okay? Does Trixie need help?


*Sandstone arose* "_Does Trixie Need Help?_" she mocked "No S*** Sherlock... she's missing a arm"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Sandstone arose* "_Does Trixie Need Help?_" she mocked "No S*** Sherlock... she's missing a arm"


_Ahrakas opened a portal. _
Bring her through here. Follow me.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas opened a portal. _
> Bring her through here. Follow me.


*sandstone picked Trix up and carried her... Flora and Demma followed*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *sandstone picked Trix up and carried her... Flora and Demma followed*


_Ahrakas led you all into the interior of a space ship. The interior was very lavish and had egyptian style hieroglyphics and furnishings adorning it. What appeared to be an operating table dropped down from the ceiling._
Lay her on here.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas led you all into the interior of a space ship. The interior was very lavish and had egyptian style hieroglyphics and furnishings adorning it. What appeared to be an operating table dropped down from the ceiling._
> Lay her on here.


*sandstone laid trix on the table*


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *sandstone laid trix on the table*


*My arm was broken*


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

*Nebula shows up enraged* “WHY DID I HEAR MY NAME?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nebula shows up enraged* “WHY DID I HEAR MY NAME?!”


"Take that up with me.  I believed your healing was the only way to win the fight."

Kurt stared angrily at Nebula.

"Listen, Nebula... I will not have a reality where Sol is on the run as much as Universe was, so think carefully before you throw shade on my methods.  I have a dirty job so real villainous types don't."

Kurt shared his and the other Architects' memories of having to raise a scared Universe.


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Take that up with me.  I believed your healing was the only way to win the fight."
> 
> Kurt stared angrily at Nebula.
> 
> ...


Nebula:”oh Uni.”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *sandstone laid trix on the table*


_A dome covered the operating table and a golden liquid filled up the interior of it. _
The ichor will help her regrow her arm.

I am certain you have many questions, I know I have some of my own. Perhaps we can use this opportunity to answer them.

_Firuthi, Make sure to restrain Mandalore. We dont want him gaining consciousness again._


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A dome covered the operating table and a golden liquid filled up the interior of it. _
> The ichor will help her regrow her arm.
> 
> I am certain you have many questions, I know I have some of my own. Perhaps we can use this opportunity to answer them.
> ...


"I only have 1 question" Sandstone said "is she going to be ok?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "I only have 1 question" Sandstone said "is she going to be ok?"


Yes, she will be good as new in a few hours. So what were you and your people doing on Mandalore?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A dome covered the operating table and a golden liquid filled up the interior of it. _
> The ichor will help her regrow her arm.
> 
> I am certain you have many questions, I know I have some of my own. Perhaps we can use this opportunity to answer them.





TrixieFox said:


> "I only have 1 question" Sandstone said "is she going to be ok?"





Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, she will be good as new in a few hours. So what were you and your people doing on Mandalore?


"I also want to know what you were doing on Mandalore."

A white and pink otter, with heart patterns on his neck, belly, back, and knees, approached the operating table and the group.

"My name is Cooper Norling.  I'm one of Ahrakas' bosses."

Cooper focused on Ahrakas.

"The events of the battle against Mandalore raise a complication.  Namely those emaciated dragons.  I still am angry that Universe charged right into that fight without asking me about the fields those dragons were projecting.  Hastur set a trap and Universe walked right into it.  Get your questions out to this group, let them ask their questions... and then the battle plan against this empire has to deviate.  It is likely those dragons can show up anywhere and I know how to counter their fields, but we need to go to a planet that isn't on the front line for one of the ingredients."



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Firuthi, Make sure to restrain Mandalore. We dont want him gaining consciousness again._


_"I've just slapped an anti-magic bracelet on him.  Between that and these bindings, he won't be fighting again."_

Firuthi hesitated.

_"You know... it's one thing for him to be involved in a war against the Architects.  That combat was expected, there are rules of engagement.  However, he tried to take the High Imperator as a hostage and he was colluding with a being that's tried to enslave a powerful dragon for multiple realities now.  A being that tried to enslave said powerful dragon ever since said dragon was a *child.*  To speak nothing of Mandalore's attempt to demand I turn over an Architect."_

Firuthi took a deep breath.

_"I didn't think I'd need to make this request... but a part of me wants to make a public example of him.  To do what my other side's namesake last reality did to the most heinous criminals.  I believe Mandalore has committed enough crimes to qualify.  But this isn't my decision to make.  I want to know if the Imperium will grant this request... if they will mark the condemned for execution by my hand."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”oh Uni.”


Kurt's attitude softened noticeably.

"Do you understand now, Nebula, why your husband is like this?  Charging into danger all the time?  Those first few years of his life were misery, to the point where it took us two eons to even make slight progress in helping him."

Kurt sighed.

"Look.  Our opponent was deflecting everything your husband threw at him.  I figured out the secret of his power, and had Ahrakas not come up with another plan, I was going to ask you or Lunaris to incapacitate Mandalore by overhealing him to the point of cancers and tumors.  I understand exactly how barbaric that sounds... but Mandalore was deflecting reality dragon energy.  We had few options left."

Kurt motioned for Universe to step out of the rejuvenation chamber.

"For now, you may want to tend to your husband's broken arm."

Kurt refocused on Universe.

"Universe?  The keim fields the byakhees emitted nullified your Ultra Instinct.  The power can also be nullified by time-reading and even human micro-homing missiles, if someone can put a strong enough warhead on them.  And that's just what I know offhand.  You're at a tier of power where beings can specifically nullify Ultra Instinct, and in fact can casually nullify any trick you use too often.  There is no one uncounterable technique, even if a hybrid is using it.  You need to diversify your repertoire, and fast."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I also want to know what you were doing on Mandalore."
> 
> A white and pink otter, with heart patterns on his neck, belly, back, and knees, approached the operating table and the group.
> 
> ...


_We should question him first. Find out what he knows.

Then yes, we shall make an example of him. Publicly and make him suffer._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _We should question him first. Find out what he knows.
> 
> Then yes, we shall make an example of him. Publicly and make him suffer._


_"The only question I have on my mind is what Hastur offered in exchange for an alliance.  If you've got other questions, I'd like to know them in advance.  I'm not the war commander here, my needs only go so far."_

Firuthi redirected his mental energy towards Cosmos.

_"Cosmos?  We're interrogating Mandalore, even psychically, and after the interrogation is done Ahrakas has instructed me to publicly execute him.  I know I want to know what he's doing working with Hastur... get into his mind and ask Mandalore anything you think will help the war effort."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt's attitude softened noticeably.
> 
> "Do you understand now, Nebula, why your husband is like this?  Charging into danger all the time?  Those first few years of his life were misery, to the point where it took us two eons to even make slight progress in helping him."
> 
> ...


*I came out and felt Nebula heal my broken arm*


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"The only question I have on my mind is what Hastur offered in exchange for an alliance.  If you've got other questions, I'd like to know them in advance.  I'm not the war commander here, my needs only go so far."_
> 
> Firuthi redirected his mental energy towards Cosmos.
> 
> _"Cosmos?  We're interrogating Mandalore, even psychically, and after the interrogation is done Ahrakas has instructed me to publicly execute him.  I know I want to know what he's doing working with Hastur... get into his mind and ask Mandalore anything you think will help the war effort."_


Cosmos:_”WHERE’S HASTUR?”_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I also want to know what you were doing on Mandalore."
> 
> A white and pink otter, with heart patterns on his neck, belly, back, and knees, approached the operating table and the group.
> 
> ...


"Trix went missing several years ago and we have tried to find her since"


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

*I wanted to smack Hastur*


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“I hate him so much”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

*I went into my room* “why am I even here I’m worthless I’m supposed to help people and I CAN’T EVEN DO THAT”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“I’m useless why does Hastur want my body anyway”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“Uni wait!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

*I was lying in bed angry with myself*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wanted to smack Hastur*





Universe said:


> “I hate him so much”





Universe said:


> *I went into my room* “why am I even here I’m worthless I’m supposed to help people and I CAN’T EVEN DO THAT”





Universe said:


> “I’m useless why does Hastur want my body anyway”





Universe said:


> “Uni wait!”





Universe said:


> *I was lying in bed angry with myself*


Universe felt three jolts of pain.

Then, he felt the presence of another, laughing.  It spoke telepathically to him, in a very mocking tone.

??????: _"'I'm worthless.' 'I CAN'T EVEN DO THAT.' 'I'm useless.'"_

The voice continued speaking, dropping the mocking tone in exchange for a jovial one.

??????: _"It seems the little hybrid does have the capability to lie after all.  Bravo, you've done something you didn't think you could do."_

Universe felt himself looking at a much larger red dragon.  In the vision, he was in fact sitting on the knee of the dragon.  The red dragon would have looked kind of cute at his size, even despite the fact that one of his eye sockets was completely empty.

The dragon stared at Universe with the empty eye socket.  He had a pretty much constant smile on his face.

??????: _"How's it feel, junior?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe felt three jolts of pain.
> 
> Then, he felt the presence of another, laughing.  It spoke telepathically to him, in a very mocking tone.
> 
> ...


“Who are you?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Who are you?”


??????: _"I'd say that isn't important in our situation, but Cosmos and Solaris will not shut up about your persistence over our collective mindlink between the two species.  You can call me Blazar."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ??????: _"I'd say that isn't important in our situation, but Cosmos and Solaris will not shut up about your persistence over our collective mindlink between the two species.  You can call me Blazar."_


“The brother Grandfather spoke of you lost an eye during a war That sounds painful”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“I feel like I just can’t do anything right”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “The brother Grandfather spoke off you lost an eye during a war That sounds painful”


Blazar: _"It was... at first.  It was more of being the victim of an enemy trap than actually getting it shot out, but I made the most of it either way.  Incidentally, my actual vision is fine now."_

Blazar laughed.



Universe said:


> “I feel like I just can’t do anything right”



Blazar: _"It is something all celestial and reality dragons go through, eventually.  You are perhaps getting it sooner than most of us in your life, possibly due to your history."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“Honestly I’m scared why does Hastur want my body so bad?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“Then Infinity supercharges me with his energy”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: _"It was... at first.  It was more of being the victim of an enemy trap than actually getting it shot out, but I made the most of it either way.  Incidentally, my actual vision is fine now."_
> 
> Blazar laughed.
> 
> ...


*I sighed* “what am I going to do I’m too young for an inter dimensional war”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Honestly I’m scared why does Hastur want my body so bad?”





Universe said:


> “Then Infinity supercharges me with his energy”


Blazar: _"Something that might interest you is... Infinity's first two batches of eggs he created... the first had to be raised by the five Architects due to an unforeseen circumstance, and the second was his attempt to make his own servitors while being bound.  Hastur and I came out of the second batch... Cosmos came out of the first.  I do not know all of the details, but Hastur seems to have jealousy issues that may stem from that.  Pity... he'd have made a great harvest god and playwright, if he'd nurtured either instead of following other beings above him."_

Blazar sighed.

Blazar: _"Infinity finally knows about much of the first batch... I think he may feel some guilt about how things turned out for him, about not being there for his original brood.  That may be why he chose to intervene."_


Universe said:


> *I sighed* “what am I going to do I’m too young for an inter dimensional war”


Blazar: _"It's a mortal empire you're fighting.  You aren't too young for this.  In fact, Hastur should not be involved in this at all, nor should either of his allies."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: _"Something that might interest you is... Infinity's first two batches of eggs he created... the first had to be raised by the five Architects due to an unforeseen circumstance, and the second was his attempt to make his own servitors while being bound.  Hastur and I came out of the second batch... Cosmos came out of the first.  I do not know all of the details, but Hastur seems to have jealousy issues that may stem from that.  Pity... he'd have made a great harvest god and playwright, if he'd nurtured either instead of following other beings above him."_
> 
> Blazar sighed.
> 
> ...


“So Hastur’s My great Uncle OH THAT’S SO DISTURBING”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “So Hastur’s My great Uncle OH THAT’S SO DISTURBING”


Blazar: _"Creepy does not even begin to describe this whole situation.  A lot of us are put off by what he's doing."_

Blazar turned his head to look with his good eye at Universe.

Blazar: _"Sadly, he's unassailable in the current state of affairs.  Especially with his two allies running around, and the empire he's supporting."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: _"Creepy does not even begin to describe this whole situation.  A lot of us are put off by what he's doing."_
> 
> Blazar turned his head to look with his good eye at Universe.
> 
> Blazar: _"Sadly, he's unassailable in the current state of affairs.  Especially with his two allies running around, and the empire he's supporting."_


“Grandpa said he could always take Hastur whatever that means.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Grandpa said he could always take Hastur whatever that means.”


Blazar: _"Outside of Carcosa, yes.  Hastur has spent so much time emulating the Architects that he did not develop his own combat skills well.  This may be part of why he wants you - he may think he can absorb your Ultra Instinct power if he takes your body and mind."_

Blazar snorted.

Blazar: _"Inside Carcosa, where he can manipulate the terrain and send his byahkees and their nullification fields where they please... now that is a different story.  Even getting close to him there requires a concoction that Cosmos is unable to create on his own.  Cthulhu knew how, but who knows where he's gone... and I think the beings who have the necessary ingredients are bound so they cannot act...."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Trix went missing several years ago and we have tried to find her since"


"Now that you've found her... what do you plan to do next?  This war of ours... there are very high value threats here, as you may have seen from the emaciated dragons that were flitting about.  Do you still plan to fight, once Trix is back in action?"


Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”WHERE’S HASTUR?”_


_"Never mind, I'll handle this, Cosmos."_

Firuthi focused on Mandalore.

_"Okay, Mandalore.... first questions.  What is Hastur's involvement in this war?  And why does he want Aten?  If he's the Hastur I think he is... why would he not be pursuing the Dagda instead?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: _"Outside of Carcosa, yes.  Hastur has spent so much time emulating the Architects that he did not develop his own combat skills well.  This may be part of why he wants you - he may think he can absorb your Ultra Instinct power if he takes your body and mind."_
> 
> Blazar snorted.
> 
> Blazar: _"Inside Carcosa, where he can manipulate the terrain and send his byahkees and their nullification fields where they please... now that is a different story.  Even getting close to him there requires a concoction that Cosmos is unable to create on his own.  Cthulhu knew how, but who knows where he's gone... and I think the beings who have the necessary ingredients are bound so they cannot act...."_


*I smirked as I realized something* “powers are not what make me unique I can use my environment to my advantage I know what my secret weapon is Alpha”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“I built him with an artificial intelligence and gave his code the ability to evolve and adapt as reality and celestial dragons do but I gave him an upgrade he can figure out species weaknesses and use it against them”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I smirked as I realized something* “powers are not what make me unique I can use my environment to my advantage I know what my secret weapon is Alpha”





Universe said:


> “I built him with an artificial intelligence and gave his code the ability to evolve and adapt as reality and celestial dragons do but I gave him an upgrade he can figure out species weakness and use it against them”


Blazar: _"You will still want to get Cthulhu's concoction before going there if you can find him, but that secret weapon should put you in range to put Hastur in his place, I think.  I'd still also suggest taking out one of his allies at least before going after him."_

Blazar finally dropped the smile.

Blazar: _"Because tragically, several of us are bound by one of Hastur's allies.  Bokrug, Nyogtha, Glaaki... Vorvadoss... and my twin sister Quasar.  They're all bound, and there's a good chance I'll wind up bound as I continue my pursuit of the witch who did it.  A risk I am willing to take, to save my sister."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: _"You will still want to get Cthulhu's concoction before going there if you can find him, but that secret weapon should put you in range to put Hastur in his place, I think.  I'd still also suggest taking out one of his allies at least before going after him."_
> 
> Blazar finally dropped the smile.
> 
> Blazar: _"Because tragically, several of us are bound by one of Hastur's allies.  Bokrug, Nyogtha, Glaaki... Vorvadoss... and my twin sister Quasar.  They're all bound, and there's a good chance I'll wind up bound as I continue my pursuit of the witch who did it.  A risk I am willing to take, to save my sister."_


“be careful Uncle”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “be careful Uncle”


Blazar: _"I'll try.  In case I fail.... the planet I'm on now is Coruscant.  The city-planet.  I believe the witch Izrador, the one who's been doing this to our family, is there.  You be careful out there, too."_

The vision faded.


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: _"I'll try.  In case I fail.... the planet I'm on now is Coruscant.  The city-planet.  I believe the witch Izrador, the one who's been doing this to our family, is there.  You be careful out there, too."_
> 
> The vision faded.


*I ran out of my room thoughts and calculations running through my head faster than the speed of light*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ran out of my room thoughts and calculations running through my head faster than the speed of light*


Kurt watched as Universe ran about.

"I felt a strange presence... reminded me of Cosmos a bit.... what happened in there?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

“I’ve been trying to hard to imitate my grandfather I have to fight like myself I know what my purpose is it’s to build and inspire others”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt watched as Universe ran about.
> 
> "I felt a strange presence... reminded me of Cosmos a bit.... what happened in there?"


Cosmos:_”balzar”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Cosmos:”He’s oh no NO NO NO BROTHER DON’T oh no I can’t lose another NEVER AGAIN!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”balzar”_


"I'll have to ask who that is later, I'm not familiar with all of the reality dragons yet."



Universe said:


> “I’ve been trying to hard to imitate my grandfather I have to fight like myself I know what my purpose is it’s to build and inspire others”


Kurt smiled.

"Much like you did with me, and with Firuthi.  I knew you could figure it out."


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Cosmos:”The brother who lost his eye?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll have to ask who that is later, I'm not familiar with all of the reality dragons yet."
> 
> 
> Kurt smiled.
> ...


“We’ve had a secret weapon this whole time Alpha”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”He’s oh no NO NO NO BROTHER DON’T oh no I can’t lose another NEVER AGAIN!”


Cosmos could hear something in his head.

Blazar: _"A risk I am willing to take... if it ends the ruin that has come to our family.  You know where I am now... will you be ready to end this if I fail?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cosmos could hear something in his head.
> 
> Blazar: _"A risk I am willing to take... if it ends the ruin that has come to our family.  You know where I am now... will you be ready to end this if I fail?"_


*Cosmos nods his head tears filling his eyes* Cosmos:_”See you in the Palace of the dragons eh brother?”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

*Cosmos wipes the tears out of his eyes and his eyes hardened*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos nods his head tears filling his eyes* Cosmos:_”See you in the Palace of the dragons eh brother?”_





Universe said:


> *Cosmos wipes the tears out of his eyes and his eyes hardened*


Blazar: _"It may not even take that much... our target has been binding us, not killing us.  We may not need the Palace in order to reunite.  Regardless, should I fail, see you on the other side."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Cosmos:”Blazar is on Coruscant”


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: _"It may not even take that much... our target has been binding us, not killing us.  We may not need the Palace in order to reunite.  Regardless, should I fail, see you on the other side."_


Cosmos:_”see you on the other side”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Blazar is on Coruscant”


_"Relay this to the High Imperator.  I will be cleaning up on this planet with the troops we have here, and I still have to finish my interrogation."_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Now that you've found her... what do you plan to do next?  This war of ours... there are very high value threats here, as you may have seen from the emaciated dragons that were flitting about.  Do you still plan to fight, once Trix is back in action?"
> 
> _"Never mind, I'll handle this, Cosmos."_
> 
> ...


"Our mission was a rescue mission not one for your war" Sandstone said "I have no interest in your war... we will leave"


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

*Alpha shows up fully powered up* “did I miss something”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Our mission was a rescue mission not one for your war" Sandstone said "I have no interest in your war... we will leave"


"Knowing what kind of enemies we're up against, I can't blame you for not being interested.  Fighting ancient gods and specially-bred super-soldier nobility is not for everyone."

Cooper seemed a bit dismissive.  He looked at Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas, you can say what you want to this group, but if they refuse your diplomacy... then let them make their decision."


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Knowing what kind of enemies we're up against, I can't blame you for not being interested.  Fighting ancient gods and specially-bred super-soldier nobility is not for everyone."
> 
> Cooper seemed a bit dismissive.  He looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas, you can say what you want to this group, but if they refuse your diplomacy... then let them make their decision."


*I showed up with Alpha*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Knowing what kind of enemies we're up against, I can't blame you for not being interested.  Fighting ancient gods and specially-bred super-soldier nobility is not for everyone."
> 
> Cooper seemed a bit dismissive.  He looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas, you can say what you want to this group, but if they refuse your diplomacy... then let them make their decision."


*Demma steps forward* "I get to kill the leader"


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2022)

*I was confident in what I must do*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Relay this to the High Imperator.  I will be cleaning up on this planet with the troops we have here, and I still have to finish my interrogation."_





TrixieFox said:


> "Our mission was a rescue mission not one for your war" Sandstone said "I have no interest in your war... we will leave"


Your companion seemed to be know something about Hastur. I wonder if something deeper is going on.

Either way, we have three options ahead of where to attack. We can choose to attack Coruscant and go after Hasturs machinations there. Or we can press on to the Shoguns capital of Shogana to cut the head off the snake and disable their leadership. Our last option is to go to assault the Shoguns sacred space station of Rishi 2.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Your companion seemed to be know something about Hastur. I wonder if something deeper is going on.
> 
> Either way, we have three options ahead of where to attack. We can choose to attack Coruscant and go after Hasturs machinations there. Or we can press on to the Shoguns capital of Shogana to cut the head off the snake and disable their leadership. Our last option is to go to assault the Shoguns sacred space station of Rishi 2.


"I will let them and Universe make that discussion, Ahrakas... but there is one back-line stop I will need to make during this war."

Cooper took a deep breath.

"I know Universe will want to go after Hastur, but there's something we must do before he does that.  Nullifying the byakhees' keim fields - which will be important for using powers properly when going up against Hastur - requires a concoction of four ingredients.  One of them is R'lyeh sea salt, which I can acquire easy.  Two of the other four ingredients.... sadly, only Bokrug and Glaaki can access those, and they're bound.  The fourth.... that is the issue here, because the fourth is not on our battle line.  I'll need to make a stop at the distillery on Aldebaran, because the only being who can make the necessary fluid to serve as a base for the concoction is the guy who runs the distillery... an ancient being named Tsathoggua."

Cooper sighed.

"The fact of the two bound beings means my vote will be for Coruscant, but I thought I'd let you know about the side visit."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Your companion seemed to be know something about Hastur. I wonder if something deeper is going on.
> 
> Either way, we have three options ahead of where to attack. We can choose to attack Coruscant and go after Hasturs machinations there. Or we can press on to the Shoguns capital of Shogana to cut the head off the snake and disable their leadership. Our last option is to go to assault the Shoguns sacred space station of Rishi 2.


"what's in it for us?" sandstone asked


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "what's in it for us?" sandstone asked


"Better question is what you want out of this."

Cooper took a deep breath.

"I don't mean that cynically.  This is an employment offer unlike any other you will ever encounter.  Simply offering vast wealth, while a logical answer, is a bit cliche in a situation like this.  So... is there a specific thing you would all want out of a job like this?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will let them and Universe make that discussion, Ahrakas... but there is one back-line stop I will need to make during this war."
> 
> Cooper took a deep breath.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


TrixieFox said:


> "what's in it for us?" sandstone asked





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Better question is what you want out of this."
> 
> Cooper took a deep breath.
> 
> "I don't mean that cynically.  This is an employment offer unlike any other you will ever encounter.  Simply offering vast wealth, while a logical answer, is a bit cliche in a situation like this.  So... is there a specific thing you would all want out of a job like this?"


Be aware we can most likely give you literally anything.


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will let them and Universe make that discussion, Ahrakas... but there is one back-line stop I will need to make during this war."
> 
> Cooper took a deep breath.
> 
> ...


“Coruscant”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

_Meanwhile, outside of reality...._

*"I̸̢̢͠ṉ̵̹̞͑̈́̏f̴͍͑́i̴̖͋ņ̴̅̍͜i̴̖̞͛t̶͖̎̊̚y̷͔̔̉?̵͚̚̕ ̸̼͉͆̈͗ ̶͓̎̀͛S̵͇͚͂͊o̸̙͈͍̐̓m̵̆ͅe̸͖͐t̴̗͝h̷͇̎̀̚͜i̴̻̥͙͊n̵̞̠̱͌͌͌g̴̨̛̭̽̓ ̶̨̳͒͋c̷̜̞̉͛ǒ̸͕͔̹̐̕n̴̨͌͊c̵͔̠̮̓̚e̵̤͉̮̚r̸͖̭͒͂ň̴͔̱̀s̷̨̛͎̗̃̔ ̶̫̦̃m̷͕̈́e̵͕͉̓͋.̶̣̋̆ ̴͚͠ ̵͍̒̋Ȋ̷̞́͂ṫ̶͖͔͒ ̵̨̨̯̓̈́͝ŕ̵̥̕͝e̴͖͒͋̒g̶̡̺̱̅a̵̺̠̱̋̓̅ŕ̵͇͚̈́͜͝d̷̼̦̺̅s̴̙͗̎ ̷̟͚̑͌s̵̡͚̅͌ő̸̱̿͒ṁ̷̥͚̎̏ȩ̵̤̈́̌̃o̷͐͜n̴͇͓̾͝é̵̜̤̬ ̶͚̑͊̈́i̸̛͚͓͝n̴͙̠̘̒͐ ̸̤͙͇̍̄̄ő̵̬̻n̵͉̠͑̕͜e̷̩̜̹̋ ̶̥̣̱͆͝ò̷̰͓̒f̴͇͍͉́̾ ̷͇́y̷͎͖͛̒o̵̟̖̓u̷͉̝̽͝r̴͎̂̆̀ͅ ̷̬̋̍͗f̸͙̝́́͌ͅi̴͚̹̮͂̎̈r̶̛͙̀s̸̮̿́̚t̶̨̤͖̃͠ ̴̨͚̾͘b̵͉̤̈͆ā̷͖ț̴̮͛́̾c̶͓͔͚̑̚͝h̸̞̻́e̴̻̟͒́̂s̴̞̖̉ ̸͖͆͂ȍ̷̬f̵͓͕̤͌͋ ̶̰̦̐r̸̘̦̼͗͐e̸̢̢͇͗͆̎ä̵͕̮͒l̸̻̺͌͐í̸͙́̕t̵͚̰͌̆y̸̧̰̻̾͂ ̸͓͈͉͆d̸̟̳̓̓̉ȑ̸̢ą̶̿͠ĝ̷̛̫̙o̷̹͇̤͋͊n̶̢̲̎ș̶̿̊͠.̶͓͖̃̾̐.̷͖̞͍̑.̸̨͊"*

There was a pause.

*"̶̦̩̼̕Y̶͍͌ͅo̸̟͆͜ú̷̦̬̬̈́͊ ̷̺̕m̷͕̺͖̎̏͘a̵̗̝̫̐̅y̸̦͘ ̵͚͔̔k̸̢͚̈́͘ṋ̴́ơ̸̲w̵̪̝̹͝ ̵͇̮̹̎͗̄t̸͎̺͍̍h̴̬̘͗e̴̕͜ ̷̩̺̳͌̋͐î̴̹͎̀͛n̵͕̗̪̈́̾̑d̶̠̪̜̾i̵̧͓̒̋́v̸̢̤̌͑͘ͅį̴̳́d̷̹̱̽́̔u̷̞͙̓͝a̷̛͍̔̑l̵̪̀̏ ̷͔̜̉̆̚o̸̖̱̾̚f̴̦̾̓ ̸̫̣̼́̿̂w̷̰̔ĥ̶͕́o̷̳̜̤͌̉͠m̶̢̲̣̊ ̸̯͙̙̇͠I̸̫̯̔̌͝ ̷̧̗͕̃̇̈́ṣ̶͇̀p̵̪̔̔̋͜ê̴͇̫͇a̶͖͕͂̉̓k̶̡̥͗́.̶̰̈͑̅ ̸͚͚̇ ̵̺̲̥͒͐H̷̞̾ë̸̞̪̣́́ ̴͔̹͕̀ḧ̴̬̥̦́͐̀ḁ̵̤̓͛̍s̶̳̼̯̈́̿̆ ̷̥͓͇̿͂t̶̘͙̆̕r̷͖̻̍̓ḯ̶̼͂ȩ̶̻̏̀d̷͓̻̓̀͠ ̸̠͚͆t̵̢͇͋͝ͅò̶͎͔͛ ̸̥̓̌m̶͉̥͐̅͆ͅa̴̜̤̟͛̍͝n̸̫͗̿ͅǐ̷͉̳p̴̹̀͛u̵̬͚͂̓̑ĺ̸̗à̸͋͆͜ẗ̶̡̤̻̈́͐e̷̳̿̑ ̵̭͆͜m̷̠͂̂ͅy̷̳͉͝ ̶̦̺̊c̶̻̜̳͐̿h̵̡̅i̸̯͒l̵̥͌d̸̪̆̕r̴͎͖̹̋́ḛ̶̎n̴̥̩̞͆̒́ ̸̤͚̊͝ì̸̭̘͛͝n̵̬̐t̸͉̺̆̓o̵̡̮̤͊̿ ̸͇̓̈͘ͅk̴̠̒͘ͅi̸͚̽͗̐l̷̨͖̝̈́̂l̷͍̤̇́ḯ̷̢̪͎n̷̊͐͜g̸͚̘͇͒ ̷̥̄͒m̴͇͉͆͝e̵͓̤͠.̴̛̞͐́ ̶̘̇ ̷̛̬̂İ̵̯ ̸͚̀̀̅ẅ̴̛̭̱̠͒á̶̞̘̽͋n̶̲̒̄͆t̵̢̞̮̉̂́ ̷͔̮̈́̃̀ṱ̸̛̊̓o̵̙̗͆̈́̃ ̴̲͖͚͒̇k̶̡̕n̸̬̞̂o̷͈̺͆͜w̸̗̫͂̇͘.̷̪̮͌̄.̸͇̐͐.̵̡̱́͂̋ ̵͍͖̍i̸̳̠̺͌f̸̟̋͠ ̵͔̾h̴͍̎̂ě̴͓̗̎͒͜ ̷̝͔̩̑̑̍h̸͍̄̒a̶̦̠͌̑̂s̷͚̆͊ ̷̢̇d̵͔̱̹̅o̷̢̠̭͊̃ņ̸͐̔̚e̴̫̋ ̷̮͋͊̕ͅa̴̡̳͙̔ǹ̸̛̥̥͇͘y̸̭̥̗̒t̷̫̋h̸̯̼̫͋̽̑i̷̙̳͌͛͜n̶̫̹̍͗ġ̷̬̗̆́ ̴̭̌̂s̵̡̺͒i̶̠͍̊̅͘͜m̶̝̯̥̐ĭ̶̦͂̉ḻ̸̭̬̂a̸̫̰͚̓̓̆r̶̼̬͈͐͆ ̸͎̀i̶̡̼͕͒͐ṇ̷̬͇̍͋͘ ̵̳̯̇̋y̸̨̒ơ̴͍̝̓̀͜u̵̟̳̲͑r̸̟̎̿̑ ̶̧͚̳̌̾͝W̵̱̾̊͝ḩ̶̪̜̓̄e̴͕̼̘̾̑e̷̦̲̒l̷̨͔̾ͅ.̸̛̦̝́"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, outside of reality...._
> 
> *"I̸̢̢͠ṉ̵̹̞͑̈́̏f̴͍͑́i̴̖͋ņ̴̅̍͜i̴̖̞͛t̶͖̎̊̚y̷͔̔̉?̵͚̚̕ ̸̼͉͆̈͗ ̶͓̎̀͛S̵͇͚͂͊o̸̙͈͍̐̓m̵̆ͅe̸͖͐t̴̗͝h̷͇̎̀̚͜i̴̻̥͙͊n̵̞̠̱͌͌͌g̴̨̛̭̽̓ ̶̨̳͒͋c̷̜̞̉͛ǒ̸͕͔̹̐̕n̴̨͌͊c̵͔̠̮̓̚e̵̤͉̮̚r̸͖̭͒͂ň̴͔̱̀s̷̨̛͎̗̃̔ ̶̫̦̃m̷͕̈́e̵͕͉̓͋.̶̣̋̆ ̴͚͠ ̵͍̒̋Ȋ̷̞́͂ṫ̶͖͔͒ ̵̨̨̯̓̈́͝ŕ̵̥̕͝e̴͖͒͋̒g̶̡̺̱̅a̵̺̠̱̋̓̅ŕ̵͇͚̈́͜͝d̷̼̦̺̅s̴̙͗̎ ̷̟͚̑͌s̵̡͚̅͌ő̸̱̿͒ṁ̷̥͚̎̏ȩ̵̤̈́̌̃o̷͐͜n̴͇͓̾͝é̵̜̤̬ ̶͚̑͊̈́i̸̛͚͓͝n̴͙̠̘̒͐ ̸̤͙͇̍̄̄ő̵̬̻n̵͉̠͑̕͜e̷̩̜̹̋ ̶̥̣̱͆͝ò̷̰͓̒f̴͇͍͉́̾ ̷͇́y̷͎͖͛̒o̵̟̖̓u̷͉̝̽͝r̴͎̂̆̀ͅ ̷̬̋̍͗f̸͙̝́́͌ͅi̴͚̹̮͂̎̈r̶̛͙̀s̸̮̿́̚t̶̨̤͖̃͠ ̴̨͚̾͘b̵͉̤̈͆ā̷͖ț̴̮͛́̾c̶͓͔͚̑̚͝h̸̞̻́e̴̻̟͒́̂s̴̞̖̉ ̸͖͆͂ȍ̷̬f̵͓͕̤͌͋ ̶̰̦̐r̸̘̦̼͗͐e̸̢̢͇͗͆̎ä̵͕̮͒l̸̻̺͌͐í̸͙́̕t̵͚̰͌̆y̸̧̰̻̾͂ ̸͓͈͉͆d̸̟̳̓̓̉ȑ̸̢ą̶̿͠ĝ̷̛̫̙o̷̹͇̤͋͊n̶̢̲̎ș̶̿̊͠.̶͓͖̃̾̐.̷͖̞͍̑.̸̨͊"*
> 
> ...


Infinity:_”not before I put a stop to it”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

*I could hear their conversation and it was scaring me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”not before I put a stop to it”_


*"Y̸͖̱̊͝ô̵͉ŭ̷͔ ̷̧̺́̌ẅ̸͓́̂ē̵̠r̴̗̗̳̆e̶̡̯̊ ̸̱̝̍a̷̬̫̔͛ͅc̵̰̺̳̐͘ť̴̲̫̋̎u̸͉̐ͅa̶̡̽̅̕l̷͍͈̅͌l̸̡͚͎̇y̸̱̫͈͂̀ ̴̖̋̎a̴̲͙̝̾b̸͖̰͍̈̋̚l̷͎͒͠ḙ̵̯̊ ̴̨̘̯̇t̷̛̻̱̙͐̋o̷̝͋ ̵̡̌̔s̶̻͔̕ţ̶͖̓̎̅ọ̴̆̄͠p̸̫͕̖͒ ̵͍͋̕ȟ̸̩̘ȋ̸͔̰̻m̸̝͂?̴̜̘͉̅"*

There was a pause.

*"̸̟̝̬̌F̵͇̬̪̃ạ̵̢̛̦̿͘s̵̞̮̅̊c̴͈̟̿̂͊i̸̡͋ṋ̷͖̥̃̾̇ä̷̝́ṭ̴̢̓ḯ̷͚̎̕n̷͚͂ǵ̷̬ͅ.̶̮͕͉͆ ̸̡̢̀͊ ̷̯̙͉́I̶͙͍̓̈͝ ̵̮̲̾ą̴̨̳̕s̷̺̮̀k̴͐͜e̷̩̜̓͝d̴͖̟̫̆.̷̡͍̔̕.̸͇̝́͝.̸͈͂͗ ̵̤̌b̶̙̬̈̃ͅè̸͕̠̉c̴̠͇̔ą̸̝̽͒͝u̵͓͕͕͋s̸͙̍͠e̷̯̔̂ ̸̞̀̕i̴͎̭̎͝f̷̩̖́̀̎ ̷͔̌̈h̶͓̼̪̔e̷̹̅ ̶̛̥̩̩̀̚h̵̭̄a̸̘̟̎́d̶̠͉͊ ̷͍͕̿͠t̴̳̜̑ȑ̴̬̥͜i̸̙̘̊́̕e̶̹̐̈́d̷͍͚̬̑ ̴͎̝͋s̵̩̝̜̃͒̉o̵͚̖̬̎̈́͘m̴̻̆e̴͕͕̟̊t̴͖̒h̶̙̰̗͊̓͘i̴͚̜̾̚͝ň̵̼̣͔g̶̡͕̅̇͒ ̵͈̀͒̒s̷̨̩̔͝i̶͇̻̎̚͝m̶̢̞͒ͅḯ̸̙͇͉̌l̵̼̀͛a̵̠͠r̴̨̪̼̐ ̴͓̰͗̃ī̵̬͑ṇ̴̩̱̀̚̚ ̶̹̒̒̿y̵̧͇̱͆o̴̥͕͛͝ủ̶̙̻̲̃̏r̴̮͇̲̃ ̸͉̲͐W̸͈̳͈͑̅h̸̍̿̿͜ĕ̷̫̮͑͆ë̴̝͕́͝l̴̤̥̯̊͌,̴̮̃́̿ ̶̧̙̘̒͊͒I̸̘͒͠͝ ̶̹̳̩̂͒̽ẇ̵̧̦̞ạ̷̜̈š̷̱̼̪̿̂ ̸̯̾͝g̵͚͆̀̀ͅȍ̴͕̰̳ȉ̶̙̊̔n̶͕̩͋ͅg̸̩͛͝ ̶̧̰̩̋̄t̸͍͖̪͐͗ơ̷̲̲̤̊ ̸͔̬̂̈ȁ̴͍͚͇̃s̸̨͕̑͂̾k̸͚̮͍̈ ̶̢̟̱̒f̵̦̍͊o̶̫͠ŗ̶̜͔̓̓̃ ̴̧̳̄y̷̖̫̋̋ő̴̮̔ũ̶̩̒ͅr̶̢͆̂ ̶͇̲̒͜a̶̮͎̐̅͐ù̴̳͙̺t̸̘̑̈͝h̴͙͌͜ò̷͉̲͍̈́͋r̴̢̮̅̽͛͜ḯ̷̦͂͌t̶͈̫̔̀͐y̵̠̜̓̑ ̶̬̆̇t̴̛̪̆ó̶̻̞̜̔̔.̶̻͋.̵̗͉̈̚.̴̫͎͈̒̚͝ ̸̠̥̬̌ḙ̶̋n̴̲͎̺̿ą̶͍͍̈́̅͘b̵͍͈́̒ḽ̴͈̰̀̅e̷̡͚͉͛̽̚ ̵̨̪̫̍̈́̕Ȕ̷̧̮n̴̛̼i̸̱̙͉͛͆v̸̤͍͚̈́ë̷͉̝́r̴̩̆s̸̰͓̫̈͐͝e̸̯͒̎̕ ̵̜͆̀t̸̞̰͑̿́ö̴͔̪́͂ ̷̙̀̐̾r̷͇̽̾̏ẻ̷̹s̶̯͂c̵̞̹͒i̸̧̼͖̿̈́̽n̸̡̦͑̔͊ḏ̵̞̅̌ ̴͙̞̌ĥ̵̰̒ī̴̘̠s̴̟̼͌ ̵͕̥̈̃t̸͔̖͐į̷̛̃ͅm̶̩̦̀e̶̛̬̮͗͜l̵̼̭͕̔̽́i̸̥̓̚ņ̷̻̰͛̊e̵͈̒͜.̴̻̓̍"*

Azathoth took a deep breath.

*"̸̗̺̰́̑̊I̷̢͈̿͂̊ ̸̨̟͖͂́͌b̷̪̣̎̽̈́e̶̮̐̀͘͜l̵͍̟̀̐̎i̵̥̊è̴̝̣̈v̴͖̥͕͒̋è̵̺̄͌ ̵̪̔̍͝y̷̨̩̚o̴̝̗̩̓̂u̷̹̭͝ ̵̤͚̼̀k̴͇̓͜ñ̸̗̣͋͛o̶͖̾̉̂w̷͎̕ ̴̝̤̎ͅt̴̙͆h̵͉̙́͂͝ȅ̸͈ ̶̭͎̽̀͌ͅs̸̼̾͛̾p̷̦̥͋̚͜é̵̥́̓ḷ̸͉͆l̴͖̦̍̽͠ ̷̖͌́̉u̷̞̾͛͜n̵̥̺̚ͅd̴͖̖͊ẹ̴̛̏͗ŗ̴̜̮͗̽ ̴̳͓̋̀ã̶̦͚̳͝ ̶̢̞͉̈̈́d̸̲̿͊̃i̷̢̡̲͑̕f̶̗͈̜͐̅͒f̸͇̫̘̕͘e̷̞̟͐̕͘r̶̦̞͇̕ę̴̻̇n̶̘̹̯̈̇͒t̶̺̺͐͘ ̶͚̀̋̚n̷͎̺̦̾͛a̵̰̯̣̕m̸͔̹̊̂̂e̸͌͜.̴̩̒ ̷̼͝ ̴͓͛͑̒D̶̺̍o̴͈̥͛̿ ̴͍̈́̒n̸̤̻̣̍̎o̸̢̥̞͆͑̂t̶̯̟̆͒̅ ̵̢̛̛͓̈͜s̴̢̳̆̉͊a̷̘̮̐y̵̠̋̈́ ̵̥̣̝̄̈ȋ̴̫͖͆t̸̤̀,̷͙͆̂̈ ̶͆̅͜U̴̬͊̕n̷̢̼̱͊̈͛ḯ̵̩̦v̶̱̿ë̴̝́̿͂r̷̖̈́̾s̴̹͍̃̂e̵̲̲͠ ̴̙͉̥͘͠ì̷̢̻̲s̷̛̜̫ ̷͍̞͆ḷ̷̇̈́̓i̵̧̓̇s̶͙̅t̶̟̀̎e̵̹̥̓n̷̪̿̽ͅi̴̧̤̎͛ņ̷̫̳̐͋̈g̶̺͋̃.̸̢̉͊"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Y̸͖̱̊͝ô̵͉ŭ̷͔ ̷̧̺́̌ẅ̸͓́̂ē̵̠r̴̗̗̳̆e̶̡̯̊ ̸̱̝̍a̷̬̫̔͛ͅc̵̰̺̳̐͘ť̴̲̫̋̎u̸͉̐ͅa̶̡̽̅̕l̷͍͈̅͌l̸̡͚͎̇y̸̱̫͈͂̀ ̴̖̋̎a̴̲͙̝̾b̸͖̰͍̈̋̚l̷͎͒͠ḙ̵̯̊ ̴̨̘̯̇t̷̛̻̱̙͐̋o̷̝͋ ̵̡̌̔s̶̻͔̕ţ̶͖̓̎̅ọ̴̆̄͠p̸̫͕̖͒ ̵͍͋̕ȟ̸̩̘ȋ̸͔̰̻m̸̝͂?̴̜̘͉̅"*
> 
> There was a pause.
> 
> ...


Infinity:_”understood”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Infinity:_”authority granted”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”understood”_


*"S̷̲̄̾̆ǐ̷̇͌͜ͅn̷̨̢̠̑c̷̭̽͆̕e̶̦̖̾̚ ̵̮̻̺̑̏͠h̵̻̻̺̆͘ě̷̻ ̷͉̥̋̄́į̵̨̻̐̚s̵͍̯̱̒͘ ̴̤͕̓̍l̸̰̲̾͘i̵̼̩̅͊̋ṣ̸͆͋͝t̷͉͍͎͗e̷͚͑̀ṉ̸̖͕͝i̸̢͖̎̐ń̸̬̳̬̂g̸̺͑̈́,̴̗̐͗͒ ̶̿͜I̸̡͕̝̊͊̓'̸̬̼͎̓̿l̴̝̙͚̊̊̃l̴̟̥̫̍̊͝ ̶̼̦̀́g̷̯̤̮͑o̸̘͈͆̾ ̴̗̂̽ö̷͔̣̍̊v̴̠̱̈́͐͠e̵̼̼͕̋ŗ̷̩̟̍͌̈ ̷̡̟̈́͌̅w̸̪͍̐̾̋ḫ̷͒͒͠a̸̯̠̣̾̑ṱ̵͋͌ ̶̲̾̑͗i̵̢͓͓͗̈͘t̵̝̅͝ ̵̰̦͂͋͗m̷͍̭̬̄̐̐ė̶̱̣͐̃ȁ̶̻̼̓̓n̷̅͜͠s̴͈͒̂̔.̶̛̛̙̋.̸̡͉̙̓.̶̠̀͗̕ ̴̯̇̃͐â̵͈͓s̸̩̤̩͒ ̷̂͝ͅĬ̸̦̣̚ ̶̗͛k̶̝͝n̸̯̥̦̋̀̚o̶̥̙̥͗̉w̸͎̣̖̾̈́ ̷̹̄e̶̦̬͂̏x̵̠̱͖̓͐͌ả̸̡̌̏ć̵̭t̶͙̃͑l̵̩͂ý̷̩͗͑ ̸̫́h̵̩̙̭̍̊̂o̷͕̝͉̒̚w̴̼̖͙̚ ̷͈̩͔̓͂̀ī̷̳́̏t̴̮͍͖̓ ̵͓̖̆̍w̴͓̏ͅo̴̤̮̱̔̈̆r̵̙̒̍̀ḳ̸̃͆s̶̥̖̉.̶̢̕"

"̶̫͋Ṱ̶͕͇͊͋͘h̸̛̪͐ē̶͈̝̌͂ ̸̹̭̚d̶̠́ṛ̵͝ẳ̴̬̰̜͘g̷̡̭̹̔̔ő̴̢͕̖̈́n̴̮̼͘ ̷̘̈́͆̑ḭ̴̙̿̕n̴̰̂ ̷̖̔q̵̙̟̮͛̊u̸͙̻͋͂͝ḙ̸̺̝̈s̵̼̬̅̄͒t̴͂͘͜ĩ̵̤̘̀ö̸̡̰̒͑ǹ̸͇͛̒.̸͉̺͝.̴̧̹̒̓̕.̶̗̫̘̄͘ ̸̻̯̌͌h̶̛̲̑̌i̵̲̽̈s̷̛͇̩̀͗ ̷̥̓h̸̜̅͆͜a̷̫͛͐ͅr̶̉͠ͅv̸͈͍̿e̴̳͓̓͝s̶͈̞̈́̍̋ͅt̴̳͍͔̽́̇ ̸̝̗͈̔ḁ̶̀̾̈́n̴̥͕̋͛̕d̴̳̥̺͂͘ ̵̙͙̻̋̿̕p̴̨̬̬̊̅l̷͇̳̖̋̇̓ḁ̴̦͇͊y̸͔̼̾ẅ̴̙͠ř̶͙̯͝i̴̢̙̭̊̒͐g̶̨̲͎̕h̸͕̘̍̍t̷͖̲̀ ̶̲̯̔t̸͖̹̋a̶̦̿̽l̸̳͘͝e̴͎̰͊ṅ̵̯̟͉́̏ẗ̵̗̟̗́͗͆s̴̼̄,̶̯͖̻̽̇͠ ̷͚̞̟̐̈͘t̶̰̭̗̀ẖ̸͗e̸͓͉͓̊ ̴̢̹́o̷̝͒̈́̂ṋ̸̰̉͘ë̸̩s̷̺͂ ̷̤̩̳͒̐ṯ̴͓́̌h̵̬͆ä̵͎t̶̨̬̱͌ ̷̝̯͌̄w̷̦͖͘ē̶͈̅̃r̵̪̦͛̅͌ę̵̗̩̈́͛ ̶͇̊̓͝b̷̡̜̽̃o̸̢̹̺͗̎r̶̛̺͌n̵͙͔̳̓ ̶̛̪̄͋ỉ̵̱͍n̴̨̛̙̻̉t̵̯͛̊͠ô̸̙̪͝ ̴̠͎͝h̵̤͕̺͒̔̚i̴͇͖͚̒̈́m̸̢̟̝͌̽̇ ̷̨̭̜̆̄͝ȧ̴͈s̶͔̟̞̈ ̸̛͇̞̹̿y̴̫̮̲̅̒̚ǫ̶͖̠̿ű̸̱̎ ̸̰͕̀̽̐ͅm̴͙͛â̴̛̘ď̵̢̧̫̍͗e̵̲̹̘̍̽ ̵̼͂̂͊t̴̘͘ḩ̷̊͛e̵͉͐̈ ̴̠̏ĕ̶̝͛́g̷̤͕̤͊̿͠g̵̤̮͗̔̏ͅ.̴̞̪̮͝.̴̮͎͘͝.̸̘̒̎ ̵̙͍̬̈ṫ̷̥͕̖h̵̘̜͆̓e̶͕̣̗͊͝͝y̷͉͉̦̽̈́ ̵̪̭̙̂͂̅w̴̤͍̥̾̊̑ǐ̷̳͇̮̚͝l̴̨̗̾̅l̴͍̦̎̑ ̸͕̭̐̉r̵̡̤̗̄ē̷̳̻ť̷̥̪̓̓ú̴̪̠r̷͖̬͎̊̎̓n̸͔͒̿̇ ̵͈͉͓͐́ť̴͍́̚ò̸̡ ̴̪̫́y̵̙͉̲̿̅ơ̵̢̞̜̎u̴̺͈͐̄͝,̷͇̅͋̅ ̶̪̺̳̌͗Ḯ̶̠̟̓ń̶͔̬͒f̵̣͙͌̈́͝i̵̲͊͜n̵̫̓̓͐i̴͔̹͂t̴̡͔̮̿͌ỹ̵͍̪͖̅̀,̶͓͕̋͜ ̷̰͑̿̉t̷̪͆̓ǒ̶̧̝ ̸̢̡̹̓̽r̴͈̀̊ȩ̶̗̋ǎ̷̛̰̬̩͝ṣ̵̠͚͒̑͌s̸̞͋ͅi̵̙̻̽̔̚g̸̜̕n̶̛͔͗̽ ̸̭̮̉̈́ͅí̸̱n̸̤̓̂̕ẗ̵̡̤̳̋ö̴̰ ̵̨͎̰͠͠ā̴̡̲́̉ ̵̛͖̝̫n̷̦̭͉̄e̸̬͖̓͜͝w̷̞̞̑ ̸͎̄͝e̸̪̋ǵ̸̢̉̀g̷̼̳̊ ̸̞͖͆̀͝ā̷̖̳ñ̶͓͕͆ď̵͙̤̇ ̸̼̼̌ă̴̯͑ ̶̱̳̆n̴̙̻͂̂̒e̵̮̓̎w̵̟͑̇͝ ̴̰̄ͅh̵̼̾̆͆e̷̲̼̍r̸̡̨͕͐̏̓a̸̠͐͆l̵̬̼̅d̵̨͈͍̃̍̒.̶̛̠̺̞͠ ̸͕̀͝ ̵̖̓H̸͔̽̉̈́i̷̢̯͆s̸͔̹̽͋ ̴̙̄͂p̸̱͌́o̴̱͊ẃ̸̖̯͓ȇ̷̦͘͝ṟ̸̔̆͠ ̴̮̀͘r̵̢͍͑e̶̬̰̐̽̾t̸̮͎̿̏͠ũ̶͚r̴̺͉̈n̸̬̩̫͒̀͝s̵̗̥̩͆̇̋ ̴̖̊ț̸̟̘͐o̵̻̝̾̃ ̴́̀ͅỷ̸̜͈̆̕o̴̯̻̮͝u̴̥͎̿̕ ̷̬͙̉̂̇t̵͖͓̝͌͆o̵̢̠̞̓ ̸͍̅̈́̈́ḓ̵̺̰̋ȯ̵̞͖l̴̙͎̻̈́̈́e̷̮̥̊͛ ̸̹͇̹͐́͋o̷͖̓u̵̻̓ţ̷̹̣͗ ̷̥̓͂á̸̲̗͘ͅs̵͖̖̑̉͘ ̶̙̒̒̚ṇ̷͉̮̇ē̸ͅe̷̛̪͕̬͊d̴͖̅̓̃e̸̛͜͝d̷̤̏͝.̷̘̒̚"

"̵̛͙̬̅H̴̪̪̠͌̅ì̵̺͋͜s̸̛̭͙̺̃ ̵̰̏͌͝b̵̹͖̓̚ȍ̸̡̹̓̒d̴̖̒y̶̛͎̲̱̽͘ ̶̯̙̘̍̈́̒a̵͕̮̐̓̄͜n̶̖̻̓͠͝d̴̦̖̍̑ ̵̹̞̌h̴̫͌̈͠ȋ̷̤̖͚͂ș̶͐̈ ̸̭̗̳̿p̸̥̀̂͝ḛ̷̏̉͠r̷̹̼̞̒̀͆s̵͚̪̔͛̏o̵͇̺̯̊̕n̶̨̲̂͐͐a̸̡̳̫̋ļ̷̨͙̓̋ȋ̶͎̐̔͜t̵̰͈̗͗͒ỹ̵̝̟̈͠.̴͈̻͗̃̎.̶̡̻̽͆͘ͅ.̵͓̈́ ̶̫̆w̷̤̠̳̉̐ị̷̏̑ẗ̴̡̝̦́h̴̟̦̽͋o̶̜̘͑̊̒u̴̳͈̇̔͆t̶͔͙̀͛̉ ̸̼̻̪̌h̸̡͎̕i̶͍̝̾ͅś̵̤́ ̶̨͐̄͝c̴̬̮͙̎̀͠o̸͇̊n̷̨̝̼̾́n̷̲̊̽̽ȩ̸͆̀̇ç̴̘̽t̶̰͕̀̂ì̷̜̦͛͛ö̷̧̼́n̵͉̺͋͐ ̸̝̩̐̈́t̴̲̻͋̈́o̵͔̾ ̸̛͎̱͑͠ḩ̸͗́į̸͓̐͌͆s̸̭̀ ̷̹̖͌̊p̶͎̣͝o̴̟̖̭͑̈́͒w̶̤͌͊̚e̴̲͗r̷͓̱̈́͒ ̶̭̝͐͛a̷͉̐n̴͈͠ḍ̵̍̈́́ ̴̖͊ṣ̸̓t̴͔̔a̵̞͗̈́͝t̶͉̯͛ů̷͕̤̈́͒s̴̩͋̏,̶̥̮̈͗̕ ̵̺͍̻̃͝t̴̺͒̂̓ḩ̸̦͍͊́ė̸̤̳̊̌y̴̘̐̏͛ ̸͈̝̻͘͠w̶͙̮̪͝i̴̧̢̥͛͝l̶͉̅l̶͎̔ ̷̧̠̂̈́̌ẅ̴͇́̒i̵̜̣̊̓̒t̶̖̘͌͠h̶̢̭͔͗͠e̴̯̹̒ȑ̴̻̯̽͋,̷̢̒̍̈ ̵͖̇s̸̮̒ḥ̴͉͔́͝ŗ̸́i̸̡̜͛̃͊v̵̡͋̽̅ế̶͉͖l̶̪̗̅͜,̸͉͑̓ ̶̦̃̚á̸̧̟͂̊n̸̮̂̃̈́ď̴̦͎̾ ̵̞̯̊̓d̶̛̝ỉ̶̬͜ḙ̵̛̣͇.̷̛͍͛̉ ̵̞͊̄̾ ̶̰̬̽̿̏͜T̷̨̯͙̐ḩ̴͚̻͒̚e̵̻̓͗ ̵̡͈͝b̵̞̤͊̇e̸̪͊ì̵̥̩̮̎́n̵̺͈̦͗͗͒g̷̖͔̜͝ ̵̙̃w̶̨͠ḣ̵͔͊̏ó̷͙̘ ̴̬͊ẁ̶̖͚ĕ̴̞̻ń̵̠̌̽ṯ̴͊̀ ̸̲͛̐̽a̴̠͈̍͋͘f̷͉̼͇̎t̸̩̋é̷̟̠̇r̴̳͗͋̃ ̶̟͔̺̂Ũ̸̺̦̅͜n̵͍̱̜͌̿͘i̷̝̦̝̾v̷̢̢̛͆͝ȩ̴̛̑̚ȓ̶̪s̴͉̺̈́̈́̔e̸̮͒̄ ̷̺̯́ͅw̴͚͘i̸̝̭̫̔̋͛ĺ̷̢̙͚l̸͈̇̒͛ ̴̡̹̪̇b̵͙̬͑ë̴̛̼́͠ ̴̩͑ņ̴̓̀ó̴̜̍ ̷̜͎͑̊̕m̵̫̟̔̓o̷̫̮̜̕ŗ̷͉̹̀e̶͔͈̽͐̑.̴̨͆"*

Azathoth seemed to sigh.

*"̶̰̜́͑̋Y̶̏̕͝ͅơ̸̜u̸̖̓ ̵̝̜͑͜m̴̛̻̌̋ã̵̫̯̳̇͝d̶̞̦̬́̿̈́e̵̛͉ ̸̯͍̃̑h̸̟͊̽̈͜į̸̐̈͠m̸̮̱̺̃̂ ̵͔̠̗̀i̴̲͙̜̿̀n̷̬̺̤͂̐͝ ̷̨̱̉͑ǎ̵͕͇͉ ̵͉̫͋͛̂m̶͓͇͇̓ô̵̤̾ṁ̶͇̰̼̾̌e̸̛̯͑̂ņ̷̘͑̽t̸̯͚̺̊̐̀ ̷̤̞̔͂͌ŏ̴̝̲̚f̴̠̆̎̀ ̶̥̻͐͒̊ḑ̴͎̝́̋͒e̷̞͑͋s̷͖̔p̸̡̺͒̈́ą̶̝̂̋i̸̘̲͎̒͑͘ȑ̶͕͂.̵̝̺̏̅.̶̖͂̏.̶̜̓̑ ̸͉̰̕͜y̸̩̌̄ő̷̰͔u̷̹̇̒͊͜'̵͖͓͋͌l̶͎̂̄l̵͈͈̾̃̚ ̷̨̞͒h̴̦͋͜͠a̸̤̭̭̒̀͘v̷̘͝e̷̯̘͉͗̌͘ ̸̲̋͆̎t̸̛̫͂h̴̞̰̆̇e̵̪͗̒̈́ ̶͇͈̣̈́c̸̘͓͆̄̊͜ẖ̴͛͝͝a̴̩̒ṉ̴̝̊̈́ć̵͍ͅę̷̞̥̑́ ̵̭̦́t̴̙̓̅͒o̶͓̼͑ͅ ̵̪̙̀r̵̞͍̈͌͛a̴̛͙̺͋͝ĭ̴̳̠̑s̶͎̀̄̔͜ͅȇ̶̳̯͗ ̵̝͔͍͆̌̓ś̷̳͔o̴̡̟̐m̵̘̂ͅe̷̠͈̿͂̕o̶̟͚̽̎̓ń̷̬̪̀e̸̻̟͂̎͝ ̴̘̯̋͂w̴͉̱̟̎̏̕h̷̙͔͋̽o̷̡̧̯͝ ̵̡͍͍̏c̴̡̦͆̈́͌a̸̮͚͈̅n̸̳̙̍ ̸͈̉ų̵͚͉̍̏s̷͎̭̗͑̀̚e̸͍̽̀̕ ̵̫̐͝h̵͉̀̕ḭ̸̊̍s̴̤̺̭̐̔̿ ̵̙̈́t̵̲̖̗͛̚a̸̧͔̔ĺ̵̙̂́é̷̙̳̹̍͠n̴̨̧͓͆t̶͉̙̳̍͐̅s̸͉̠̽̅ͅ ̵͕̫̙̈́̕̚p̸̡͙̲̋r̴̟̓̕̚ó̷͈̞͓̀̚p̴̢͕͛ě̷̢̥̿r̸͚̋l̴̗͙̀̊͝y̸͓̙͛ ̶͈̞̠͋̌͝t̴̥̕͝h̷̙̀͜i̶̖͇͐͜͝ṡ̵̹̠̇́ ̵͉̠̌t̸̢̂̚i̸̥͉̝̎̃͐m̴̋̀͜ę̴̰̱̔.̷̧͖̪͌"*



Universe said:


> Infinity:_”authority granted”_


*"T̷̨̘͈̑̆͛ḧ̴͚́͒͒a̵̡͉͗̂͠ń̶͎k̶̀͋͜ ̴̹̻̈́͆y̵͙͙͝o̷̡̔̐u̷̢͈͊̚͝.̶̲̄̂ ̷̖͗ ̵̝̝͋U̵͎̇̀n̶̹͌̍̕i̴̢͓̯̒͝͝v̴̢̝̓e̴͎̫͗̇r̵̘͙̻̕s̵̜̲̅̑ĕ̵͍̿̓.̴̺̾.̶͙̭̎̄.̶̤̞̼͊͝ ̴̬͚̈́̐͝y̶̺͛̆ò̴̢̘͔͘u̶͚̞̒ ̶̛̩͇͑̚ẃ̷̡̃͠i̵̮̍l̶͎̈́l̴̡̻̈́̆̾ ̷̧́̏h̴̙̹̙̎ḁ̸̜̪̎v̷͕̮̤̀͋e̵̗͙̖͛ ̷͓͖̅̌͋ț̴̤͎̀̇o̶̟̬͝ ̴̗̬̣͑̐f̵̻̭̖́i̸̯̓͑̒g̸̡͂͊ḩ̸̗͠ͅṯ̸̰̋̓ ̷̹̲̦̌̈́a̵͙̜͑̆̓͜n̷͔̹̹̓d̴̨̠̈̽ ̵͕͝ẘ̷͇͎̪̑ë̸̗́a̸͓̔̀ͅk̵̛̗̻͜ḙ̶̓n̶̰͇̿̀ ̴̙̮̻͆̆͂ḣ̶̬̦͑͋ḯ̶̪̀͠ḿ̸͔̥̘ ̶͖͕̝͆f̸͙͓̊͛̿i̸̲͒͗r̴̭̃̎́s̸̰̏͆t̷̛̬̕͠,̸͇͓̆̊ ̶̤͚̊͝f̸̮̀o̵̡̢̪̍r̷̹̯͓͊̈́ ̷͙̻̦͋͛t̴̝̑ḧ̶͕̠ȇ̷̘̉̃ ̵̠̟͑͠s̶̺͍̭̈́ṗ̵̛̟̻ë̶̞̟́ľ̴̥l̸̝͇̀̈́̚ ̷͍̜̌̕͝t̵̘̕o̷̞̜͘ ̶̯͒͌̆w̶̩͈͕͝ơ̵̧̪̳̈́̌ṟ̵̜̱̒͑k̸͇̝̯͝ ̷͈̓͌p̵̟͗̀͝r̶̡̦̫͐o̴̙͖̫̕p̷̼̫̈̃̽ê̵̡̱r̴̟̈́l̸͖̤͎̓͛͝y̶̭͖̿̌̕.̶̩̱͊̀͜ ̵̯̈́ ̵͍̥̤̐̾T̷̰̮͐̋̾ͅḧ̸̨̘͚́́e̸̛͙͙͂͆ ̸̤̈́͜͠ḙ̷̛̔͘x̴̛̭̃̔à̶͓̯̆̓č̵̘͎t̸͙̀͠i̸̡̋̽͠ņ̷͂̂̉g̴͚͙͋ ̶̨̘͙͂p̶͔͎̱͒̈́̐r̴͖̭̅͛̑ó̸̡̪̜n̶̢̙͙͊̃̒u̸̜͕͊̽͜n̴̖͎̔ć̴̨̛̗i̶͔̇̔̌ͅa̷̫̎̂͜t̷̩͔̒̀i̸͕͕̹̊̒o̴͓̪̰͛̋͊n̶̯͝.̷̞̠̖͑̽̄.̵̳̹́͐.̷̥̰̹̑͂̓ ̵̡̲̺̒̇̚h̴̲̙͖͗͛ȅ̷̜̖͑̃͜ ̴̗̆͘c̴̢̮͓͊̔a̴̯̦͛̓͝n̴̖̕ ̵̪͒̂̈r̸̘̳̃ư̶̮͔i̴̠̚n̵̙̰͔̔ ̸̖̫̈i̸̟̤͊t̴̛̠͉̆̂ ̴̨̰̐i̵͚̊̽f̸̻̰͚̍̔̄ ̷̨̣̽̈͝y̸̌ͅŏ̷̡̙̞͑̉ũ̸̢̚ ̷̡͍̏͛͝d̵̫̲̃̅o̸̻͓̖͒ņ̸̩̆̌'̴̡̩̍̌t̶̬͇͎̿ ̴̡̬̑s̵̪̃̿ă̶̞͍̿̚p̷̡̰̎͌̈́ ̴̞̏͠h̴̠̞̾i̴̲͝s̴̻̦̏̕ ̵͔̓͊a̵̗͉̓ͅb̸̛̤͙͚ḯ̵̦l̸̯̜̲̈́̋͠i̵̡̗͆̚ẗ̵̘̺ỳ̴̻̞͙ ̵̬̹̤͐̈́ẗ̴͔̭ǫ̴̜͚̂ ̸̻̰̦̆̓ḟ̷̫͗̎͜ĩ̷̠͇g̷̰̦̣̃h̴̥̑́̂ṯ̵͕̱̓̄͑.̶̙̆̋̚ ̶̧̊̂̀ ̷͎͇̹́͌Ḓ̷̌ō̵̹ ̸̡̯͑ŷ̴͖̳̈o̵̼͉̔̆͒u̷̬͐̽͘ ̶̜͙̏̃̊u̶̳͕͖͒́̕n̷̡̬͙̔̕d̶̡̹̦̈́̕e̴̳͛͘͝r̸̡̃͆s̶̼̮͆̅ẗ̸̠͕́a̶̪̓͜͜n̵̿͜͠ḏ̸̕͝?̵̼͛"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"S̷̲̄̾̆ǐ̷̇͌͜ͅn̷̨̢̠̑c̷̭̽͆̕e̶̦̖̾̚ ̵̮̻̺̑̏͠h̵̻̻̺̆͘ě̷̻ ̷͉̥̋̄́į̵̨̻̐̚s̵͍̯̱̒͘ ̴̤͕̓̍l̸̰̲̾͘i̵̼̩̅͊̋ṣ̸͆͋͝t̷͉͍͎͗e̷͚͑̀ṉ̸̖͕͝i̸̢͖̎̐ń̸̬̳̬̂g̸̺͑̈́,̴̗̐͗͒ ̶̿͜I̸̡͕̝̊͊̓'̸̬̼͎̓̿l̴̝̙͚̊̊̃l̴̟̥̫̍̊͝ ̶̼̦̀́g̷̯̤̮͑o̸̘͈͆̾ ̴̗̂̽ö̷͔̣̍̊v̴̠̱̈́͐͠e̵̼̼͕̋ŗ̷̩̟̍͌̈ ̷̡̟̈́͌̅w̸̪͍̐̾̋ḫ̷͒͒͠a̸̯̠̣̾̑ṱ̵͋͌ ̶̲̾̑͗i̵̢͓͓͗̈͘t̵̝̅͝ ̵̰̦͂͋͗m̷͍̭̬̄̐̐ė̶̱̣͐̃ȁ̶̻̼̓̓n̷̅͜͠s̴͈͒̂̔.̶̛̛̙̋.̸̡͉̙̓.̶̠̀͗̕ ̴̯̇̃͐â̵͈͓s̸̩̤̩͒ ̷̂͝ͅĬ̸̦̣̚ ̶̗͛k̶̝͝n̸̯̥̦̋̀̚o̶̥̙̥͗̉w̸͎̣̖̾̈́ ̷̹̄e̶̦̬͂̏x̵̠̱͖̓͐͌ả̸̡̌̏ć̵̭t̶͙̃͑l̵̩͂ý̷̩͗͑ ̸̫́h̵̩̙̭̍̊̂o̷͕̝͉̒̚w̴̼̖͙̚ ̷͈̩͔̓͂̀ī̷̳́̏t̴̮͍͖̓ ̵͓̖̆̍w̴͓̏ͅo̴̤̮̱̔̈̆r̵̙̒̍̀ḳ̸̃͆s̶̥̖̉.̶̢̕"
> 
> "̶̫͋Ṱ̶͕͇͊͋͘h̸̛̪͐ē̶͈̝̌͂ ̸̹̭̚d̶̠́ṛ̵͝ẳ̴̬̰̜͘g̷̡̭̹̔̔ő̴̢͕̖̈́n̴̮̼͘ ̷̘̈́͆̑ḭ̴̙̿̕n̴̰̂ ̷̖̔q̵̙̟̮͛̊u̸͙̻͋͂͝ḙ̸̺̝̈s̵̼̬̅̄͒t̴͂͘͜ĩ̵̤̘̀ö̸̡̰̒͑ǹ̸͇͛̒.̸͉̺͝.̴̧̹̒̓̕.̶̗̫̘̄͘ ̸̻̯̌͌h̶̛̲̑̌i̵̲̽̈s̷̛͇̩̀͗ ̷̥̓h̸̜̅͆͜a̷̫͛͐ͅr̶̉͠ͅv̸͈͍̿e̴̳͓̓͝s̶͈̞̈́̍̋ͅt̴̳͍͔̽́̇ ̸̝̗͈̔ḁ̶̀̾̈́n̴̥͕̋͛̕d̴̳̥̺͂͘ ̵̙͙̻̋̿̕p̴̨̬̬̊̅l̷͇̳̖̋̇̓ḁ̴̦͇͊y̸͔̼̾ẅ̴̙͠ř̶͙̯͝i̴̢̙̭̊̒͐g̶̨̲͎̕h̸͕̘̍̍t̷͖̲̀ ̶̲̯̔t̸͖̹̋a̶̦̿̽l̸̳͘͝e̴͎̰͊ṅ̵̯̟͉́̏ẗ̵̗̟̗́͗͆s̴̼̄,̶̯͖̻̽̇͠ ̷͚̞̟̐̈͘t̶̰̭̗̀ẖ̸͗e̸͓͉͓̊ ̴̢̹́o̷̝͒̈́̂ṋ̸̰̉͘ë̸̩s̷̺͂ ̷̤̩̳͒̐ṯ̴͓́̌h̵̬͆ä̵͎t̶̨̬̱͌ ̷̝̯͌̄w̷̦͖͘ē̶͈̅̃r̵̪̦͛̅͌ę̵̗̩̈́͛ ̶͇̊̓͝b̷̡̜̽̃o̸̢̹̺͗̎r̶̛̺͌n̵͙͔̳̓ ̶̛̪̄͋ỉ̵̱͍n̴̨̛̙̻̉t̵̯͛̊͠ô̸̙̪͝ ̴̠͎͝h̵̤͕̺͒̔̚i̴͇͖͚̒̈́m̸̢̟̝͌̽̇ ̷̨̭̜̆̄͝ȧ̴͈s̶͔̟̞̈ ̸̛͇̞̹̿y̴̫̮̲̅̒̚ǫ̶͖̠̿ű̸̱̎ ̸̰͕̀̽̐ͅm̴͙͛â̴̛̘ď̵̢̧̫̍͗e̵̲̹̘̍̽ ̵̼͂̂͊t̴̘͘ḩ̷̊͛e̵͉͐̈ ̴̠̏ĕ̶̝͛́g̷̤͕̤͊̿͠g̵̤̮͗̔̏ͅ.̴̞̪̮͝.̴̮͎͘͝.̸̘̒̎ ̵̙͍̬̈ṫ̷̥͕̖h̵̘̜͆̓e̶͕̣̗͊͝͝y̷͉͉̦̽̈́ ̵̪̭̙̂͂̅w̴̤͍̥̾̊̑ǐ̷̳͇̮̚͝l̴̨̗̾̅l̴͍̦̎̑ ̸͕̭̐̉r̵̡̤̗̄ē̷̳̻ť̷̥̪̓̓ú̴̪̠r̷͖̬͎̊̎̓n̸͔͒̿̇ ̵͈͉͓͐́ť̴͍́̚ò̸̡ ̴̪̫́y̵̙͉̲̿̅ơ̵̢̞̜̎u̴̺͈͐̄͝,̷͇̅͋̅ ̶̪̺̳̌͗Ḯ̶̠̟̓ń̶͔̬͒f̵̣͙͌̈́͝i̵̲͊͜n̵̫̓̓͐i̴͔̹͂t̴̡͔̮̿͌ỹ̵͍̪͖̅̀,̶͓͕̋͜ ̷̰͑̿̉t̷̪͆̓ǒ̶̧̝ ̸̢̡̹̓̽r̴͈̀̊ȩ̶̗̋ǎ̷̛̰̬̩͝ṣ̵̠͚͒̑͌s̸̞͋ͅi̵̙̻̽̔̚g̸̜̕n̶̛͔͗̽ ̸̭̮̉̈́ͅí̸̱n̸̤̓̂̕ẗ̵̡̤̳̋ö̴̰ ̵̨͎̰͠͠ā̴̡̲́̉ ̵̛͖̝̫n̷̦̭͉̄e̸̬͖̓͜͝w̷̞̞̑ ̸͎̄͝e̸̪̋ǵ̸̢̉̀g̷̼̳̊ ̸̞͖͆̀͝ā̷̖̳ñ̶͓͕͆ď̵͙̤̇ ̸̼̼̌ă̴̯͑ ̶̱̳̆n̴̙̻͂̂̒e̵̮̓̎w̵̟͑̇͝ ̴̰̄ͅh̵̼̾̆͆e̷̲̼̍r̸̡̨͕͐̏̓a̸̠͐͆l̵̬̼̅d̵̨͈͍̃̍̒.̶̛̠̺̞͠ ̸͕̀͝ ̵̖̓H̸͔̽̉̈́i̷̢̯͆s̸͔̹̽͋ ̴̙̄͂p̸̱͌́o̴̱͊ẃ̸̖̯͓ȇ̷̦͘͝ṟ̸̔̆͠ ̴̮̀͘r̵̢͍͑e̶̬̰̐̽̾t̸̮͎̿̏͠ũ̶͚r̴̺͉̈n̸̬̩̫͒̀͝s̵̗̥̩͆̇̋ ̴̖̊ț̸̟̘͐o̵̻̝̾̃ ̴́̀ͅỷ̸̜͈̆̕o̴̯̻̮͝u̴̥͎̿̕ ̷̬͙̉̂̇t̵͖͓̝͌͆o̵̢̠̞̓ ̸͍̅̈́̈́ḓ̵̺̰̋ȯ̵̞͖l̴̙͎̻̈́̈́e̷̮̥̊͛ ̸̹͇̹͐́͋o̷͖̓u̵̻̓ţ̷̹̣͗ ̷̥̓͂á̸̲̗͘ͅs̵͖̖̑̉͘ ̶̙̒̒̚ṇ̷͉̮̇ē̸ͅe̷̛̪͕̬͊d̴͖̅̓̃e̸̛͜͝d̷̤̏͝.̷̘̒̚"
> 
> ...


_“I understand”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I understand”_


*"V̴͍̩́e̴̠̋́̈ṟ̷͝y̸̢̨̲̾̕ ̷̧̣͗w̸̩͚͓̓̀̓e̷̻̓͂l̵͓͉͑l̶̮̭̓.̸̳̮̈́ ̵̲̽̍ ̴̟͋I̶̛̝̓ ̶̛̺̐̔h̵̗͎͘͠a̴̳͛̑͠v̸͖̘̎̍e̵̪̭̟͑ ̸̡̡̲̾f̶̅͜ä̷̼́̎̈́͜i̵͚͍̯̍t̵̨͔͙̄̀̀h̴̠͎̮̔ ̴͚̬̃̎͠i̴̪̰̟̎͘͝n̴͑ͅ ̵̼͊͐y̵̖̍͊̀ọ̴̩͘ư̷̼̫̰͐͋.̴̡̼̑̀"
̸͕̹̽̏
"̷͉̦̄͒̓Í̵͎͉͘t̵͙͔̍͠'̷̰͔̱̀̐s̸̥̗̫͐͆ ̸̱͙̱̾s̷̉͜t̸̺͖̘͐̔́r̵̬̜̅̍͑͜a̴̼̿͑͛ṋ̵̀̐̕g̴͙̯̅͋̅e̴̛̘͓̾̿,̸͕̱͋ ̵͉̠͗̿͝Í̷̱͊̕n̸̥̈́͆f̸̡̻͕̽̈́ị̵̦͙̏ṅ̸͙ȋ̴̹̟̆t̶̨̒y̵̰̘̬͆̄.̵̟͆̅.̴̭̠͗̓.̶̙̟̏͜ ̵̧͆ṁ̴̺͖̣y̶̞͝ ̸͕̮̖͋ì̴̱̔̌s̴̹̮͆̍o̸͖͉͒͜ḽ̷̑a̷̲͙̐̀t̴̡̘̜̍͛͛i̵̻̝̐̋o̷̢̭̬̅̕ṉ̷͘i̷͕̲̿͝s̵̳̋t̵̹̪̗̓ ̵̳͝͠ḁ̷̲̋͂͛t̵͙̋͗̾t̸̺̯͋͂̚į̶̜̀t̴͓̟̲̓̉ű̶̢͉̘d̵͔̬̆͜è̴̦́͘ ̸̪̎a̵̻̻̳͋̽l̶̤̰̪̋l̷̙̥͝ ̷̗̓͌̚t̷̬̄̆ĥ̷͍̟e̸͎̋s̸̨͙̮̈́ĕ̵̫ ̷̲̆̾͘ŷ̸̡̰è̸̻́̊a̷̹͎̒͠r̴̹͆s̸̨̟͓͗.̷͖̟̈.̴͕̣̾͛.̸͕̝̻͑̍ ̷͕̔̀̅i̷̛̦͚͈͗͊ţ̵̘̱̉ ̵̯͚̥̄̃̇s̴̢̃̃e̵̱̽͘e̷̹̹̲͌ṁ̶̦͚̓̕s̸͈̜͇͌͝ ̸̨̭͊͊t̷̨̲̥̾h̶̼́ä̵͚́̄͊ṫ̶̹̜̠ ̷̖̈́͌͆f̵̤́o̴̯̭̎r̷̢̻̋̎̚ ̶̨̦̍̄͂à̵͚̼̰̍l̶͚̙̠̿̊̀l̴͎̈́̔̈́ ̴̹̯̈́ͅt̴̤̊̽̂h̸̝̓e̵͍̝̒͝ĭ̶̧͌͠r̷͇͛̒ ̴̝͙͛ͅf̶̩͆͜͝a̷̤͇̭͑͂̚u̵̳͗͠l̶͙̽̌͝ṭ̷͓̣́̓̊s̵̪̤̞͂͝,̸̦̎́͐ ̴̨̨̫̾̇̈́ț̷̺͗̐̚h̷̙̰̆̋ę̷̰͋͗̓ ̷̺͜͝f̴̙̤͐̓̔i̵̺͍͈̓v̴͗̏͜ḙ̶̹̦̊̾ ̵̺͖͒̕͝k̶͇̒n̸͔̫͆ę̷̝̮͐̏w̶͕͋̾͝ ̶͓͎͋̀̅w̴̘͇̋̀ḩ̴͇̳͂ą̸̘̽̅͌ͅt̵̡̤̋ ̷̟̟̒̽̈́t̶͇̀h̵͔͕͋̒e̷͓͒̓ỵ̴̦͍͋ ̸̤͙̳̑̏w̴̘̲̆ê̶͚̖̍̾ȓ̷͉̘͔͌̚ȩ̴̣̈ ̴̥̀̕d̵̨̜͂̆̕ͅȯ̸̮͉̓͠i̴̛̻̰̓̓n̷͈̚g̷͈̘̏̈́͑͜.̴̯͂͛̚ ̸̡͐ ̷̱͒̀̽T̶̙̬̰͐͋̍h̶̪̻̿̄͝ĭ̷̞͉̐ș̵̰̀̈ ̴͓̥̓͜į̷̼͐̈́ś̸͕̬ ̶̱̲̌͆̒w̴̝͖͕̄̔̃h̶̛̦̅̕y̷̞͐ ̵̗̳͑͠t̴̗̍h̵͍̏e̷̹̙̋̾y̵̛̗̰̱͗̍ ̷̪̯̜̍͂b̸̲̭̉̍a̸̹̖̤͋̔c̶̪̟̑̽͠k̵̟͕̠̈̾͠ẗ̸̨̯̜́ǎ̸͎̝l̸͓̿ḱ̷̡̼̩͝é̸͉͇͊̅d̴̨̘͇͐̈ ̷̯̜̥͂̚m̴̧̠̬̾e̵̞̽ ̶̩͜͜͠w̶̮̃̓h̷̖̖́̿͝e̵̳̬͑ͅn̶̢̥̮̍͐͠ ̶̫̺̗͘̕y̷͎͒͊̚o̴̰̲̱̿u̵̩̕ͅ ̵̹̗͋̔̊c̶͙̘̉̆̕a̵̧̳̒͘m̷̘̖͉̾̽̄e̷͍͎̓̇͠ ̴̜̿͠i̷̢̼̬͊͘ǹ̴̞͔͐͠t̷͕̩̀͠o̵͈̳̫͋ ̶̫͇̯̽t̵̬̺̻̀͝h̶̙̋͘͝ḙ̵̼̘̒̓͆ ̸̧̛̎͗p̶̨̤̭̾̒̈́í̶͎c̸̝̻̞͛̅̕t̸̨͓͐ṷ̵̡͚̋͊̈́r̷̲̋̔͂e̶̖͕̾́͝.̶̛̪̲̌"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"V̴͍̩́e̴̠̋́̈ṟ̷͝y̸̢̨̲̾̕ ̷̧̣͗w̸̩͚͓̓̀̓e̷̻̓͂l̵͓͉͑l̶̮̭̓.̸̳̮̈́ ̵̲̽̍ ̴̟͋I̶̛̝̓ ̶̛̺̐̔h̵̗͎͘͠a̴̳͛̑͠v̸͖̘̎̍e̵̪̭̟͑ ̸̡̡̲̾f̶̅͜ä̷̼́̎̈́͜i̵͚͍̯̍t̵̨͔͙̄̀̀h̴̠͎̮̔ ̴͚̬̃̎͠i̴̪̰̟̎͘͝n̴͑ͅ ̵̼͊͐y̵̖̍͊̀ọ̴̩͘ư̷̼̫̰͐͋.̴̡̼̑̀"
> ̸͕̹̽̏
> "̷͉̦̄͒̓Í̵͎͉͘t̵͙͔̍͠'̷̰͔̱̀̐s̸̥̗̫͐͆ ̸̱͙̱̾s̷̉͜t̸̺͖̘͐̔́r̵̬̜̅̍͑͜a̴̼̿͑͛ṋ̵̀̐̕g̴͙̯̅͋̅e̴̛̘͓̾̿,̸͕̱͋ ̵͉̠͗̿͝Í̷̱͊̕n̸̥̈́͆f̸̡̻͕̽̈́ị̵̦͙̏ṅ̸͙ȋ̴̹̟̆t̶̨̒y̵̰̘̬͆̄.̵̟͆̅.̴̭̠͗̓.̶̙̟̏͜ ̵̧͆ṁ̴̺͖̣y̶̞͝ ̸͕̮̖͋ì̴̱̔̌s̴̹̮͆̍o̸͖͉͒͜ḽ̷̑a̷̲͙̐̀t̴̡̘̜̍͛͛i̵̻̝̐̋o̷̢̭̬̅̕ṉ̷͘i̷͕̲̿͝s̵̳̋t̵̹̪̗̓ ̵̳͝͠ḁ̷̲̋͂͛t̵͙̋͗̾t̸̺̯͋͂̚į̶̜̀t̴͓̟̲̓̉ű̶̢͉̘d̵͔̬̆͜è̴̦́͘ ̸̪̎a̵̻̻̳͋̽l̶̤̰̪̋l̷̙̥͝ ̷̗̓͌̚t̷̬̄̆ĥ̷͍̟e̸͎̋s̸̨͙̮̈́ĕ̵̫ ̷̲̆̾͘ŷ̸̡̰è̸̻́̊a̷̹͎̒͠r̴̹͆s̸̨̟͓͗.̷͖̟̈.̴͕̣̾͛.̸͕̝̻͑̍ ̷͕̔̀̅i̷̛̦͚͈͗͊ţ̵̘̱̉ ̵̯͚̥̄̃̇s̴̢̃̃e̵̱̽͘e̷̹̹̲͌ṁ̶̦͚̓̕s̸͈̜͇͌͝ ̸̨̭͊͊t̷̨̲̥̾h̶̼́ä̵͚́̄͊ṫ̶̹̜̠ ̷̖̈́͌͆f̵̤́o̴̯̭̎r̷̢̻̋̎̚ ̶̨̦̍̄͂à̵͚̼̰̍l̶͚̙̠̿̊̀l̴͎̈́̔̈́ ̴̹̯̈́ͅt̴̤̊̽̂h̸̝̓e̵͍̝̒͝ĭ̶̧͌͠r̷͇͛̒ ̴̝͙͛ͅf̶̩͆͜͝a̷̤͇̭͑͂̚u̵̳͗͠l̶͙̽̌͝ṭ̷͓̣́̓̊s̵̪̤̞͂͝,̸̦̎́͐ ̴̨̨̫̾̇̈́ț̷̺͗̐̚h̷̙̰̆̋ę̷̰͋͗̓ ̷̺͜͝f̴̙̤͐̓̔i̵̺͍͈̓v̴͗̏͜ḙ̶̹̦̊̾ ̵̺͖͒̕͝k̶͇̒n̸͔̫͆ę̷̝̮͐̏w̶͕͋̾͝ ̶͓͎͋̀̅w̴̘͇̋̀ḩ̴͇̳͂ą̸̘̽̅͌ͅt̵̡̤̋ ̷̟̟̒̽̈́t̶͇̀h̵͔͕͋̒e̷͓͒̓ỵ̴̦͍͋ ̸̤͙̳̑̏w̴̘̲̆ê̶͚̖̍̾ȓ̷͉̘͔͌̚ȩ̴̣̈ ̴̥̀̕d̵̨̜͂̆̕ͅȯ̸̮͉̓͠i̴̛̻̰̓̓n̷͈̚g̷͈̘̏̈́͑͜.̴̯͂͛̚ ̸̡͐ ̷̱͒̀̽T̶̙̬̰͐͋̍h̶̪̻̿̄͝ĭ̷̞͉̐ș̵̰̀̈ ̴͓̥̓͜į̷̼͐̈́ś̸͕̬ ̶̱̲̌͆̒w̴̝͖͕̄̔̃h̶̛̦̅̕y̷̞͐ ̵̗̳͑͠t̴̗̍h̵͍̏e̷̹̙̋̾y̵̛̗̰̱͗̍ ̷̪̯̜̍͂b̸̲̭̉̍a̸̹̖̤͋̔c̶̪̟̑̽͠k̵̟͕̠̈̾͠ẗ̸̨̯̜́ǎ̸͎̝l̸͓̿ḱ̷̡̼̩͝é̸͉͇͊̅d̴̨̘͇͐̈ ̷̯̜̥͂̚m̴̧̠̬̾e̵̞̽ ̶̩͜͜͠w̶̮̃̓h̷̖̖́̿͝e̵̳̬͑ͅn̶̢̥̮̍͐͠ ̶̫̺̗͘̕y̷͎͒͊̚o̴̰̲̱̿u̵̩̕ͅ ̵̹̗͋̔̊c̶͙̘̉̆̕a̵̧̳̒͘m̷̘̖͉̾̽̄e̷͍͎̓̇͠ ̴̜̿͠i̷̢̼̬͊͘ǹ̴̞͔͐͠t̷͕̩̀͠o̵͈̳̫͋ ̶̫͇̯̽t̵̬̺̻̀͝h̶̙̋͘͝ḙ̵̼̘̒̓͆ ̸̧̛̎͗p̶̨̤̭̾̒̈́í̶͎c̸̝̻̞͛̅̕t̸̨͓͐ṷ̵̡͚̋͊̈́r̷̲̋̔͂e̶̖͕̾́͝.̶̛̪̲̌"*


Infinity:_”I know my great grandson will do what is necessary to stop the chaos”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Infinity:_”I’ve always had faith in him”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

*I sniffed and was about to cry*


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Infinity:_”and Universe I’m proud of you”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”I know my great grandson will do what is necessary to stop the chaos”_





Universe said:


> Infinity:_”I’ve always had faith in him”_





Universe said:


> *I sniffed and was about to cry*


*"Ị̵͕̻̕.̶̡̳͆͆́.̸̺̅̉͝.̶̠̟̻̔ ̶͒̋̈́͜t̶̟̀ḧ̶̛̼́e̵̫̖͛̕ȓ̴͇͈e̷̳̱̋͝'̴̘͋̾s̶̜̓ ̵̙̭̮̍̔̌á̷̡̙̝͘ ̷̦̹́p̶̯̰̫̾̊a̵͕̙͒̊̂͜ř̶̯̗̈́ͅt̷͍̬͙̽̿͛ ̶̨̯́o̷̘̊̃̕f̷͚̤̀̐̀ ̵̢͕̱̍͛m̸̲̯̳͆̚ẽ̴̮ ̸̜̉͒̑t̷͓̻̝̓̇h̷̹͗̾͛ͅa̷̟̠̞͐͠t̸̻͛̔ ̷̘̲̈́͋k̷̹͝n̷̗͝ẽ̸͕̙͋̕w̶͉̋̽͝ ̸̥͓͉̂́t̸̗̘̆̿̂h̸̤̝̪̿͑͝ȧ̶̡t̸̻̀.̷̢̙͐ ̵̟̩̊̄̚ ̸̖͖͝Ĭ̸̢͇ ̴̖̃̅͝w̸͚̲͐̆i̷̟̭̺͑̓͑l̵̟͔͌̆l̵̯̫͗͂ ̴̢͙̭̆b̸̠͉̉͑́e̷̛̫̖͑ ̶̣͆i̷̛̦̲͎̎͂ṋ̸̹̿ ̸̗͚͚̂̈́͠ẗ̷̮̪̳́͋ò̸̰̓͊u̷͇͑ͅċ̴̡͘h̷̳̰̳̐̀ ̷̝͒l̶̯̾̃̀a̵̪͐͐ẗ̸̖́͠ę̶͈̪̉͊̓r̶̮͋͜,̴̤͓̚ ̷̫͜͝I̶̳͘n̸̟̏̕f̴̼̣̐̕i̵̢̝̠̿̾͝n̸̠̗̟͋̈i̷̮̤̓ͅť̷͍͉̈̀y̶̹̖̪͝ ̶̭̐͐̀-̴͇̖͈̈̋͠ ̴̡̣͔͂͑̕ẁ̷̥̲̫h̴̺̼̰̊e̸͈̳̎́̋ǹ̶͙̫̦ ̴̱̓t̴̬͈̙͒̈̕h̶̢͘e̸̯͌̐̓ ̴͎̙̎͗͝f̷̡̹̜̾i̶̹̔̂̽v̵̻̻͌e̸̟̗̒͗̾ ̶̖̝̔͂ͅa̵̼͈̾͑͑r̷̯͙͒̅é̶̝̲̜̽̌ ̷͇̐ū̴ͅǹ̷̜̙̣̆b̴̻̳̈̏ͅȏ̷͎̬̮͘̕u̵̦͚̞̓͐̓ñ̵͈͉͊d̸̲͒͜,̸͓̣̱̐̀ ̴̢͉̇͗Ǐ̵͕̕ ̸̖̜́ͅw̶̙̄́̔i̸̟͖͋̽l̵̜̜̒͑l̸͚͚͓͒̔ ̷̹͚̍ñ̷̘̎͝ȅ̴̛͇é̸̘d̶̼̟͆ ̸͕̪̃̈̆y̵̳̻͉͐ô̷̰̬͛̄u̸͍̟̎̈́ ̵̳̫̿̅̕à̸̩͇̼n̷͙̼̞͐͠d̷̡̢̝̾ ̸̩̋ț̷͝h̵̩͌̊e̵̲͕͊ ̵̪̖̋̓͠o̸̩͆t̷̼̜̦́h̸͔̾͠͠e̷͓̣̬̅ŗ̵̠͓̍̿ ̶̲̂̿r̶̢͍̜̽̄e̷̼̻̅ḁ̶͍̼͑͂l̶̘͒i̵̼͉͓̿t̵͔̖͑̇͋y̶̤̺̽̅ ̷͓̪̦̑̋͠d̷̝͑͘r̶͎̋̚á̶̩̫g̵̼͇̪͑̋o̴̠͆̚n̸̠̝͇̂͘s̷̩̘̕ ̷̹̗̃̆f̷̛̥ö̵̭͔̤́̒̚r̸̫̟̫̽͐ ̵͎̤͗͑ͅt̷͎̍h̷̨̪̟̿͗͝ẳ̴̠̣̘̋t̸̻̠̟̊ ̵̼̖̂͗̀ḿ̶͎o̶͔͈͓̿̓m̴̨̙̪͛̉͂ę̵̱̽͗ǹ̴̮t̸̠͛̅.̴̺̰̖͛̈́̌"*

Infinity would get a chance to respond, but it was clear that was all Azathoth had to say.


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ị̵͕̻̕.̶̡̳͆͆́.̸̺̅̉͝.̶̠̟̻̔ ̶͒̋̈́͜t̶̟̀ḧ̶̛̼́e̵̫̖͛̕ȓ̴͇͈e̷̳̱̋͝'̴̘͋̾s̶̜̓ ̵̙̭̮̍̔̌á̷̡̙̝͘ ̷̦̹́p̶̯̰̫̾̊a̵͕̙͒̊̂͜ř̶̯̗̈́ͅt̷͍̬͙̽̿͛ ̶̨̯́o̷̘̊̃̕f̷͚̤̀̐̀ ̵̢͕̱̍͛m̸̲̯̳͆̚ẽ̴̮ ̸̜̉͒̑t̷͓̻̝̓̇h̷̹͗̾͛ͅa̷̟̠̞͐͠t̸̻͛̔ ̷̘̲̈́͋k̷̹͝n̷̗͝ẽ̸͕̙͋̕w̶͉̋̽͝ ̸̥͓͉̂́t̸̗̘̆̿̂h̸̤̝̪̿͑͝ȧ̶̡t̸̻̀.̷̢̙͐ ̵̟̩̊̄̚ ̸̖͖͝Ĭ̸̢͇ ̴̖̃̅͝w̸͚̲͐̆i̷̟̭̺͑̓͑l̵̟͔͌̆l̵̯̫͗͂ ̴̢͙̭̆b̸̠͉̉͑́e̷̛̫̖͑ ̶̣͆i̷̛̦̲͎̎͂ṋ̸̹̿ ̸̗͚͚̂̈́͠ẗ̷̮̪̳́͋ò̸̰̓͊u̷͇͑ͅċ̴̡͘h̷̳̰̳̐̀ ̷̝͒l̶̯̾̃̀a̵̪͐͐ẗ̸̖́͠ę̶͈̪̉͊̓r̶̮͋͜,̴̤͓̚ ̷̫͜͝I̶̳͘n̸̟̏̕f̴̼̣̐̕i̵̢̝̠̿̾͝n̸̠̗̟͋̈i̷̮̤̓ͅť̷͍͉̈̀y̶̹̖̪͝ ̶̭̐͐̀-̴͇̖͈̈̋͠ ̴̡̣͔͂͑̕ẁ̷̥̲̫h̴̺̼̰̊e̸͈̳̎́̋ǹ̶͙̫̦ ̴̱̓t̴̬͈̙͒̈̕h̶̢͘e̸̯͌̐̓ ̴͎̙̎͗͝f̷̡̹̜̾i̶̹̔̂̽v̵̻̻͌e̸̟̗̒͗̾ ̶̖̝̔͂ͅa̵̼͈̾͑͑r̷̯͙͒̅é̶̝̲̜̽̌ ̷͇̐ū̴ͅǹ̷̜̙̣̆b̴̻̳̈̏ͅȏ̷͎̬̮͘̕u̵̦͚̞̓͐̓ñ̵͈͉͊d̸̲͒͜,̸͓̣̱̐̀ ̴̢͉̇͗Ǐ̵͕̕ ̸̖̜́ͅw̶̙̄́̔i̸̟͖͋̽l̵̜̜̒͑l̸͚͚͓͒̔ ̷̹͚̍ñ̷̘̎͝ȅ̴̛͇é̸̘d̶̼̟͆ ̸͕̪̃̈̆y̵̳̻͉͐ô̷̰̬͛̄u̸͍̟̎̈́ ̵̳̫̿̅̕à̸̩͇̼n̷͙̼̞͐͠d̷̡̢̝̾ ̸̩̋ț̷͝h̵̩͌̊e̵̲͕͊ ̵̪̖̋̓͠o̸̩͆t̷̼̜̦́h̸͔̾͠͠e̷͓̣̬̅ŗ̵̠͓̍̿ ̶̲̂̿r̶̢͍̜̽̄e̷̼̻̅ḁ̶͍̼͑͂l̶̘͒i̵̼͉͓̿t̵͔̖͑̇͋y̶̤̺̽̅ ̷͓̪̦̑̋͠d̷̝͑͘r̶͎̋̚á̶̩̫g̵̼͇̪͑̋o̴̠͆̚n̸̠̝͇̂͘s̷̩̘̕ ̷̹̗̃̆f̷̛̥ö̵̭͔̤́̒̚r̸̫̟̫̽͐ ̵͎̤͗͑ͅt̷͎̍h̷̨̪̟̿͗͝ẳ̴̠̣̘̋t̸̻̠̟̊ ̵̼̖̂͗̀ḿ̶͎o̶͔͈͓̿̓m̴̨̙̪͛̉͂ę̵̱̽͗ǹ̴̮t̸̠͛̅.̴̺̰̖͛̈́̌"*
> 
> Infinity would get a chance to respond, but it was clear that was all Azathoth had to say.


Infinity:_”ok brother”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

*I looked happy that infinity had faith in me*


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Cosmos:”Father asked you to do something important didn’t he?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

*I nodded*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> Be aware we can most likely give you literally anything.


"peace, land, and ships"


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

*I came in* “my father can do that he can create anything”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "peace, land, and ships"


"Peace is in fact why we're doing this.  Believe it or not, this is the second time the Shogun Empire's picked a fight with the Temporal Imperium, and this time they went after my brother in particular-"

???????: "I still can't believe they did that, by the way.  This is like the second group that's gone after the Shining Light."

A prismatic feral dragon, about the size of a horse, was now on the ship.  He was in fact the same dragon that had headbutted Mandalore.

"I don't get it either, Thevrin.  But PLEASE call him Pavlin, not 'the Shining Light'.  We're trying to untrain that, remember?"

Thevrin: "Okay, okay."

"Land, well... there's quite a few planets we know that aren't under Imperium jurisdiction that might work.  And ships... that shouldn't be too difficult, but you'll have to let us know what you want on them."


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Peace is in fact why we're doing this.  Believe it or not, this is the second time the Shogun Empire's picked a fight with the Temporal Imperium, and this time they went after my brother in particular-"
> 
> ???????: "I still can't believe they did that, by the way.  This is like the second group that's gone after the Shining Light."
> 
> ...


*Solaris shows up*


----------



## Universe (Nov 5, 2022)

“How can I be of service?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Peace is in fact why we're doing this.  Believe it or not, this is the second time the Shogun Empire's picked a fight with the Temporal Imperium, and this time they went after my brother in particular-"
> 
> ???????: "I still can't believe they did that, by the way.  This is like the second group that's gone after the Shining Light."
> 
> ...


"no tracking on the ships, hyperdrive, and an arsenal" Sandstone said "we are basically hired guns with morals... not everyone likes us"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris shows up*





Universe said:


> “How can I be of service?”


Meanwhile, Ahrakas, Universe, and Cosmos got a telepathic message.  Solaris would have heard it on principle.

_"I'm done interrogating Mandalore.  He didn't actually divulge a whole lot - apparently Shogun Empire knowledge is decentralized too.  I did get names in regards to two of the Shogun's lackeys - Phasers on Kill and Shotgun Boogie.  I'm guessing from the names that they're at LEAST Stand users, and I'm kind of anticipating ricochet shots but that's because that's my only knowledge of a Stand user with firearms.  One's on Shogana, the other's on Rishi 2, I don't know which is which."_

Firuthi hesitated.

_"Afanc's rats found something interesting in one of Mandalore's bacta tanks.  A dirt brown and mossy green dragoness, unconscious and crammed in there like a sardine... alongside two canisters filled with a slurry that looked like a root beer float and reeked of dragon energy.  The tank was labeled 'Terra'... and when I relayed that name, several celestial dragons cried.  I'm assuming Terra's one of our gods given that reaction - if I had to guess from the colors and name, perhaps a ground and soil god?  So even if we didn't have crimes before, we DEFINITELY can pin an executable offense on Mandalore now."_

Firuthi paused again.

_"The execution will be broadcast soon.  You tell me which ship to send that bacta tank and canisters."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 5, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "no tracking on the ships, hyperdrive, and an arsenal" Sandstone said "we are basically hired guns with morals... not everyone likes us"


"I don't think that will be an issue.  Ahrakas, got a few ship designs at the Imperial Palace like that?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Meanwhile, Ahrakas, Universe, and Cosmos got a telepathic message.  Solaris would have heard it on principle.
> 
> _"I'm done interrogating Mandalore.  He didn't actually divulge a whole lot - apparently Shogun Empire knowledge is decentralized too.  I did get names in regards to two of the Shogun's lackeys - Phasers on Kill and Shotgun Boogie.  I'm guessing from the names that they're at LEAST Stand users, and I'm kind of anticipating ricochet shots but that's because that's my only knowledge of a Stand user with firearms.  One's on Shogana, the other's on Rishi 2, I don't know which is which."_
> 
> ...


“The goddess of land” *I said getting angry*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “The goddess of land” *I said getting angry*


_"I overheard this... do you remember someone else trapping a dragon god like this?  Back during that raid on Nunki?  I have reason to believe that Izrador is the one siphoning the gods like this.  But what is her aim?"_

Oliver hesitated in his telepathy.

_"We reviving Terra on the Universe-7 or on Ahrakas' ship?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I overheard this... do you remember someone else trapping a dragon god like this?  Back during that raid on Nunki?  I have reason to believe that Izrador is the one siphoning the gods like this.  But what is her aim?"_
> 
> Oliver hesitated in his telepathy.
> 
> _"We reviving Terra on the Universe-7 or on Ahrakas' ship?"_


“Universe 7”


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*I wasn’t going to put up with this any longer*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Universe 7”


_"You don't have to ask me twice!  Terra's been missing for a decade!"_

Aeternus opened portals to get Terra's containment tank and the canisters with her essence onto the Universe-7.  He got Terra out of the tank, but was stopped before he could readminister the energy.

"I'll nurse my sister back to health, Aeternus.  You worry about stopping this insanity!"

Meanwhile, Universe could hear Cooper's voice.

_"Well, I was originally going to have you chaperone me on a trip to Aldebaran... but with some of the angry vibes you're giving off, I assume you want to be part of the Coruscant team..."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You don't have to ask me twice!  Terra's been missing for a decade!"_
> 
> Aeternus opened portals to get Terra's containment tank and the canisters with her essence onto the Universe-7.  He got Terra out of the tank, but was stopped before he could readminister the energy.
> 
> ...


“YES!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*I was close to unlocking a new power stronger than the null fields*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “YES!”





Universe said:


> *I was close to unlocking a new power stronger than the null fields*


Cooper reached out to the other celestial and reality dragons.

_"Will one of you others be willing to chaperone me on an Aldebaran trip?  It's for an ingredient for a concoction that will stop those byakhees and their null fields."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper reached out to the other celestial and reality dragons.
> 
> _"Will one of you others be willing to chaperone me on an Aldebaran trip?  It's for an ingredient for a concoction that will stop those byakhees and their null fields."_


Cosmos:_”I’ll go”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”I’ll go”_


_"Luckily, we can reach Aldebaran by portal or ship.  Given our time situation, we'll use a portal."_

Cooper opened a portal and motioned for Cosmos to follow him.

The two would have wound up outside of an ancient distillery.  The distillery was staffed by alien cats - they looked like normal cat people, aside from bluish fur and antennae.

One of them stopped the duo at the front entrance.

Aldebaran Cat: "Sir, isn't your kid a little too young to be here?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Luckily, we can reach Aldebaran by portal or ship.  Given our time situation, we'll use a portal."_
> 
> Cooper opened a portal and motioned for Cosmos to follow him.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Excuse me this is my brother and one of the architects”


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*Cosmos looks annoyed* Cosmos:”And I am Cosmos”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Excuse me this is my brother and one of the architects”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks annoyed* Cosmos:”And I am Cosmos”


Aldebaran Cat: "Him.  An Architect.  Suuuuure."

"Excuse me, I'm here for Pnakotic vermouth."

Aldebaran Cat: "There's an age limit for this stuff. What would a kid like you want with Pnakotic vermouth?"

"I plan to mix it with R'lyeh sea salt, Sarnath lake muck and Severn cattail fluff to-"

The cat looked mortified.

Aldebaran Cat: "Uhhh... ummmm... right this way, Cosmos and Cthulhu."

Cosmos and Cooper were allowed into the distillery - in fact, they were both directed to the foreman's office.  Inside was a very fat, fuzzy frog-like being.

??????????: "Huh. I thought the dragons were too uppity and praising of their own Heaven's Concord Wine to show their face around this distillery. What's the occasion?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aldebaran Cat: "Him.  An Architect.  Suuuuure."
> 
> "Excuse me, I'm here for Pnakotic vermouth."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos rolls his draconian eyes* Cosmos:”I’m the king of all dragons”


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”I need it to stop Hastur my evil brother”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos rolls his draconian eyes* Cosmos:”I’m the king of all dragons”


??????????: "Royalty, huh?  So you're probably in touch with all of the good alcohol they make.  Don't worry, Your Majesty, I have no plans to steal the secrets of celestial and reality dragon liquor."

The frog-like being scratched his belly.

??????????: "We're actually busy trying to replicate a recipe out of the planet Romulus.  It's the chosen alcohol we're saving this reality cycle - we pick one or two and try to get them exact."



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I need it to stop Hastur my evil brother”


??????????: "To stop.... OH!  You're here for Pnakotic vermouth, one of the ingredients in space mead!"

The frog-like being went for the intercom.

??????????: "Several of you, go to storage and get a cask of Pnakotic vermouth, stat!"

The frog-like being rubbed his hands together.

??????????: "Hastur's byakhees absorb sustenance through their skin, so you're also going to want a sprayer. If you're the king of all dragons, I'm pretty sure you could pressure Cerebrus into making a suitable one... Hastur's known to change the air composition in his domain, so a typical sprayer won't work."


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ??????????: "Royalty, huh?  So you're probably in touch with all of the good alcohol they make.  Don't worry, Your Majesty, I have no plans to steal the secrets of celestial and reality dragon liquor."
> 
> The frog-like being scratched his belly.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I know I’m a reality dragon I’m Cerebrus’s father”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I know I’m a reality dragon I’m Cerebrus’s father”


??????????: "His father, huh?  I-"

The frog-like being shook his head.

??????????: "I'm getting ahead of myself.  The name's Tsathoggua, and Aldebaran is my domain.  Other beings my age kept calling me a lazy good-for-nothing, so I took up a profession where patience is mandatory."

The frog-like being took a deep breath.

??????????: "Hastur... has had to be stopped multiple times.  I swear, with the amount of damage that guy does - including several past rampages through this very distillery - someone ought to unmake him."

There _were_ some claw marks on the inside walls.


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ??????????: "His father, huh?  I-"
> 
> The frog-like being shook his head.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”oh we intend to my grandson Universe will see to that”


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*Cosmos looks sad* Cosmos:”brother you’re just jealous that I became the King of all dragons and you didn’t but being king isn’t all it’s cracked up to be I tried telling you that Hastur Brother you never listened to me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”oh we intend to my grandson Universe will see to that”


Tsathoggua's eyes grew wide.  He went for the intercom again.

Tsathoggua: "Make that FOUR casks of Pnakotic vermouth!"

He then refocused on Cosmos.

Tsathoggua: "Glaaki won't be wasting most of a Severn cattail if that much vermouth is allocated to space mead."

Tsathoggua sighed.

Tsathoggua: "I can't spare more than four casks though.  Pnakotic vermouth is a small-batch alcohol through and through."

He hesitated.

Tsathoggua: "When Hastur is gone... maybe I can give a longer tour of this distillery. Who's Cthulhu work with nowadays, besides you and the dragons?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Tsathoggua's eyes grew wide.  He went for the intercom again.
> 
> Tsathoggua: "Make that FOUR casks of Pnakotic vermouth!"
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I’d like that actually”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’d like that actually”


After a short while, the intercom blared to life.

Aldebaran Cats: "The casks are in Loading Bay Three, boss."

Tsathoggua: "Well, there's your alcohol.  I never thought I'd find myself doing this in trillions of realities - my focus on booze leaves me out of most interstellar politics - but I'm rooting for your success."

"Come on, Cosmos.  Let's take our haul and get back to Ahrakas' ship. I plan to bring the High Imperator and the other Architects when we can be here on our own terms."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't think that will be an issue.  Ahrakas, got a few ship designs at the Imperial Palace like that?"


Yes we do, from all eras and worlds actually. Including a few anomalous ones from time travelers weve had to detain.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes we do, from all eras and worlds actually. Including a few anomalous ones from time travelers weve had to detain.


It was at this point that Cooper and Cosmos would have returned from their Aldebaran field trip, hauling several casks of alcohol.

"If the blueprints are also in this ship's database, show them a few designs, Ahrakas.  Let them see what one suits them."

Cooper found a place to set the casks down.

"These casks are off limits until our main targets are dealt with, by the way."


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It was at this point that Cooper and Cosmos would have returned from their Aldebaran field trip, hauling several casks of alcohol.
> 
> "If the blueprints are also in this ship's database, show them a few designs, Ahrakas.  Let them see what one suits them."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos sighs* Cosmos:”Starting to regret sleeping for 60 realities”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos sighs* Cosmos:”Starting to regret sleeping for 60 realities”


_"Don't."_

Pavlin's telepathic voice intruded.

_"Hastur, Izrador, and Morgoth are older than Khamul was.  I do not believe they predate you, I don't even know if they predate this round of bindings for us... but whatever they planned has been in motion way longer than 60 realities.  We've apparently been gaslit on them a long time."_

Meanwhile, Cosmos and the celestial dragons heard more voices.

_"I've almost got Terra conscious.  She'll be in no position to fight during this war... but maybe we can-"_

_"...Morgoth... Shogun... consolidating power...."_

_"Terra?  Terra, wake up!"_

Solaris in particular heard a telepathic message.

_"It's a righteous feeling to be among the living again, Good King Solaris.  Who's the therapy dog I'm seeing near your location?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Don't."_
> 
> Pavlin's telepathic voice intruded.
> 
> ...


_“huh?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“huh?”_


_"The psychic link is returning to me for the first time in years... I'm seeing some sort of robed canine and a few others.  Did you pick up a therapy dog in the ten or more years since I was captured by Izrador, or is that an honest-to-goodness mortal?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"The psychic link is returning to me for the first time in years... I'm seeing some sort of robed canine and a few others.  Did you pick up a therapy dog in the ten or more years since I was captured by Izrador, or is that an honest-to-goodness mortal?"_


_“it’s a mortal”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“it’s a mortal”_


_"I've known nothing but misery from the mortals for a while... and.... is that the Temporal Imperium insignia I'm seeing?  Solaris, what's going on?  Hasn't the Temporal Imperium been harassing us nonstop?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I've known nothing but misery from the mortals for a while... and.... is that the Temporal Imperium insignia I'm seeing?  Solaris, what's going on?  Hasn't the Temporal Imperium been harassing us nonstop?"_


_“the war against us is over”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*Cosmos passes in front of Solaris*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“the war against us is over”_


_"There is much you must fill me in on.  But only after Morgoth and the Shogun are disposed of.  They have caused much-"_


Universe said:


> *Cosmos passes in front of Solaris*


Terra immediately stopped, mentally stammering.

_"F-f-Father?!?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"There is much you must fill me in on.  But only after Morgoth and the Shogun are disposed of.  They have caused much-"_
> 
> Terra immediately stopped, mentally stammering.
> 
> _"F-f-Father?!?"_


Cosmos:_”Hello Terra”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*He teleports onto the Universe 7*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”Hello Terra”_





Universe said:


> *He teleports onto the Universe 7*


Terra was lying down, Frost at her side.  The canisters that had Terra's energy were empty, but despite being intact Terra still looked a bit weak.

"Father... I fear I cannot do much against the Shogun in my current state.  I know that Morgoth's cult has directly met with Shogun leadership, and I saw the Shogun's current leader execute a couple of rivals.  I... have been unable to discern much else in my decade of captivity."

Terra tried to lean up.  She couldn't.

"The Architects... have they come back?  I'm trying to understand what could have changed, that caused the Temporal Imperium to back off..."


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Terra was lying down, Frost at her side.  The canisters that had Terra's energy were empty, but despite being intact Terra still looked a bit weak.
> 
> "Father... I fear I cannot do much against the Shogun in my current state.  I know that Morgoth's cult has directly met with Shogun leadership, and I saw the Shogun's current leader execute a couple of rivals.  I... have been unable to discern much else in my decade of captivity."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Lucifer happened Solaris cleared a few things up and now the war against the celestial dragons is over”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Lucifer happened Solaris cleared a few things up and now the war against the celestial dragons is over”


Terra began crying jasper tears.

"I... I am glad that war is over.  We can rebuild... we can come back, and care for reality as we're meant to.  For that to truly happen, though... Morgoth has to go.  Izrador has to go.  You and the rest of the family... they will be able to take care of that while I recover, right?"

Terra hesitated.

"....I sense two new additions to the family.  Who are they?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”Do you mean Nebula and Sol?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Do you mean Nebula and Sol?”


"I did not mean them, but I will want to see Sol once the Shogun is gone.  No... the echoes domain is run by a different dragon than I remember, and I don't know when we picked up a god of magic..."


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*I teleported into the ship*


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

“Oh you mean Firuthi and Oliver”


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Cosmos:”Yes leave it to us”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported into the ship*





Universe said:


> “Oh you mean Firuthi and Oliver”


"They are fine additions, the two of them.  I can tell already.  Universe... you've grown tremendously since I've last met you."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes leave it to us”


Terra was shedding tears again.

"Thank you, Father.  A family that can cover for each other in a time of need... it's all I can ask for."


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They are fine additions, the two of them.  I can tell already.  Universe... you've grown tremendously since I've last met you."
> 
> Terra was shedding tears again.
> 
> "Thank you, Father.  A family that can cover for each other in a time of need... it's all I can ask for."


Cosmos:”I found your mother”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I found your mother”


Terra continued to cry.

"Our family... it is all coming back together... how did you wind up finding her?  Was anyone trying to do anything to her again?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Terra continued to cry.
> 
> "Our family... it is all coming back together... how did you wind up finding her?  Was anyone trying to do anything to her again?"


Cosmos:”They were trying to bind her but I saved her she’s still resting right now”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They were trying to bind her but I saved her she’s still resting right now”


"I am glad you were able to stop them from binding her-"

Cosmos got a psychic intrusion at this moment.  It was from Yig.

_"Hey, um. I was looking into the sigil the Shantaks spoke of, the Sigil of Lysandus... I can confirm, that exact sigil was the same one used to bind Ithaqua many realities ago.  I'll need to tell the High Imperator, given that Ithaqua is one of the five he reveres so much... oh.... ummm.... did I catch you at a bad moment to explain that, Cosmos?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am glad you were able to stop them from binding her-"
> 
> Cosmos got a psychic intrusion at this moment.  It was from Yig.
> 
> _"Hey, um. I was looking into the sigil the Shantaks spoke of, the Sigil of Lysandus... I can confirm, that exact sigil was the same one used to bind Ithaqua many realities ago.  I'll need to tell the High Imperator, given that Ithaqua is one of the five he reveres so much... oh.... ummm.... did I catch you at a bad moment to explain that, Cosmos?"_


Cosmos:_”no not at all I found my long lost daughter Terra”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”no not at all I found my long lost daughter Terra”_


_"Ah, Terra, perhaps one of the most important of the celestial gods.  Without the work she's put in, plants wouldn't be able to grow properly and no being would have even half a decent surface to sleep on.  I believe she's influenced my own domain before, possibly even assisted the domains of the Architects considering none of them reside on a gas giant.  It's been so long since those times."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ah, Terra, perhaps one of the most important of the celestial gods.  Without the work she's put in, plants wouldn't be able to grow properly and no being would have even half a decent surface to sleep on.  I believe she's influenced my own domain before, possibly even assisted the domains of the Architects considering none of them reside on a gas giant.  It's been so long since those times."_


Cosmos:_”I’ve missed her so much”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

*Cosmos hugs Terra*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”I’ve missed her so much”_


_"As did we all."_

Yig hesitated.

_"My rainbow serpents have been treating the wounded on Mandalore as best as they can... I believe Chaugnar Faugn wants to join the front line, but I cautioned him not to do it until the time comes to strike Shogana.  He and Shudde M'ell will assist then.  I have to maintain our back line."_



Universe said:


> *Cosmos hugs Terra*


Terra seemed to purr as Cosmos hugged her.  The tears finally stopped flowing.  She hugged back.


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"As did we all."_
> 
> Yig hesitated.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I missed you so much”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I missed you so much”


"We've all missed you too."

--------------

_Meanwhile on Ahrakas' ship...._

"That's all my trips taken care of.  Once you've shown Trix's crew the ship outlines, I believe we'll be ready for Coruscant."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Terra was lying down, Frost at her side.  The canisters that had Terra's energy were empty, but despite being intact Terra still looked a bit weak.
> 
> "Father... I fear I cannot do much against the Shogun in my current state.  I know that Morgoth's cult has directly met with Shogun leadership, and I saw the Shogun's current leader execute a couple of rivals.  I... have been unable to discern much else in my decade of captivity."
> 
> ...


I would like to introduce myself. I am the new High Imperator Ahrakas of Earthrealm, son of Mercurius. My predecessor Lucifer has been killed, unbeknownst to us he was still secretly carrying out orders Aten gave him in the last reality.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would like to introduce myself. I am the new High Imperator Ahrakas of Earthrealm, son of Mercurius. My predecessor Lucifer has been killed, unbeknownst to us he was still secretly carrying out orders Aten gave him in the last reality.


_"Lucifer.  A name I hoped never to hear again.  How is Aten-"

"His name's Pavlin now."

"...excuse me, how is PAVLIN this time around?  A lot more upstanding, I hope?  I never thought I'd say this, but after Aten's behavior I kind of want Cthugha back."_

Terra hesitated.

_"....if you don't know who that is, that guy was a bit of a firebrand who took well to leadership and direction, but was merciless to those who crossed him.  Nowhere near the dipshit behavior Aten was pulling, but long ago Father spoke of a couple times he'd had to talk Cthugha down.  Sadly Cthugha's been out for a good quadrillion realities, due to a process that I'm pretty sure is more potent than what I suffered."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Lucifer.  A name I hoped never to hear again.  How is Aten-"
> 
> "His name's Pavlin now."
> 
> ...


He is doing well, still coming to terms with how he was in the last reality. Personally I think Kurt, Loki last reality, has had it worse, he got to see that his movement had practically turned into a death cult.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He is doing well, still coming to terms with how he was in the last reality. Personally I think Kurt, Loki last reality, has had it worse, he got to see that his movement had practically turned into a death cult.


_"Coming to terms, huh?  I know when we dragons come to terms with past behavior, sometimes some... strange stuff happens.  Sometimes it can cause bloodlust that requires others to calm us down."_

Terra hesitated again.

_"As for Loki... his actions seemed like a cry for help.  I am being fed impressions that a lot of dragons emerged recently, and for that to happen in a reality I feel like Loki's movement played a part in it."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Coming to terms, huh?  I know when we dragons come to terms with past behavior, sometimes some... strange stuff happens.  Sometimes it can cause bloodlust that requires others to calm us down."_
> 
> Terra hesitated again.
> 
> _"As for Loki... his actions seemed like a cry for help.  I am being fed impressions that a lot of dragons emerged recently, and for that to happen in a reality I feel like Loki's movement played a part in it."_


What do you know of how the last reality ended?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What do you know of how the last reality ended?


_"Aten's behavior, I do not fully know.  I know he had descended into tyranny at that point, and any mention of the celestial dragons drove him practically rabid.  Loki... Loki had become a different kind of neurotic.  He had actually encountered a few of us in secret, and we tried to comfort him, but he just wouldn't stop screaming.  It was like our presence hurt him.  He sought an alternative.  He made a breakthrough with Apophis... I did not partake in the rebellion.  Any of the existing dragon gods did not participate in the rebellion.  Neither did the 'substitute gods' - beings like Kringat, who filled in for five missing gods we had once.  Some celestials partook in the rebellion of their own accord, and unfortunately a couple of them used the opportunity to commit atrocities."_

Terra hesitated.

_"There was one in particular, whose energy I was extremely suspicious of.  It didn't seem dragonlike for some reason, but he carried himself as a celestial.  Odd metal-gemstone combination colors.  He called himself Bauglir.  He'd studied under Kringat... when the rebellion started, Kringat ordered Bauglir to stay out of it.  Bauglir defied that order, took a few young rebellious celestials with him, and used the opportunity to burn what he could.  Several of us dragon gods immediately sent a mental call to the celestials to get out of that reality and try for the next one... I in particular told them that I suspected Aten planted a dummy amongst the rebellion-"_

_"EXCUSE ME lady, I did NOT plant dummies amongst the rebellion!  That thing caught me completely off guard!"_

_"-I only suspected it THEN.  It would have tragically been in line with Aten's behavior, to make the rebellion look more barbaric than it was to 'justify' a holy war.  I... I know one of the palaces that was destroyed was the Dagda's.  I did not get to see the rebellion's aftermath as we'd already evacuated, but I did learn that one was ruined.  I do not know for sure if Bauglir destroyed that one, but he is the only celestial that I know would have done such a thing.  I.... you want honesty, Ahrakas?  I have reason to believe he was never a celestial dragon in the first place."_

Terra began crying jasper tears again.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Aten's behavior, I do not fully know.  I know he had descended into tyranny at that point, and any mention of the celestial dragons drove him practically rabid.  Loki... Loki had become a different kind of neurotic.  He had actually encountered a few of us in secret, and we tried to comfort him, but he just wouldn't stop screaming.  It was like our presence hurt him.  He sought an alternative.  He made a breakthrough with Apophis... I did not partake in the rebellion.  Any of the existing dragon gods did not participate in the rebellion.  Neither did the 'substitute gods' - beings like Kringat, who filled in for five missing gods we had once.  Some celestials partook in the rebellion of their own accord, and unfortunately a couple of them used the opportunity to commit atrocities."_
> 
> Terra hesitated.
> 
> ...


I was the only survivor at the Dagdas palace. 
I am not sure whether he was sent by Aten or not, that reality had descended into madness.
One thing I am certain of is I want to know where he is at now.
If he lives he will die by my hand.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I was the only survivor at the Dagdas palace.
> I am not sure whether he was sent by Aten or not, that reality had descended into madness.
> One thing I am certain of is I want to know where he is at now.
> If he lives he will die by my hand.


_"If I only knew."_

_"Bauglir?  That's not even a real dragon, Terra!  That's a pseudonym for-!"_

Pavlin seemed to mentally shriek in anguish.  There was a brief bit of corruption coming off of him.

*"D̷̊ͅo̷̗̕e̸͉̚s̵̙̑ ̸͇́ÿ̵̹́ö̷̧́u̴̧̿ṙ̶̜ ̵̮̾I̶͇̐m̷̖̍p̷̫͐è̶̦r̶̼͝ĩ̷̭ū̴̹m̵̟͗ ̸͖̃h̶̳͗ǎ̷͖v̷̧̒ë̷͜ ̴̭̿m̸̖̂a̶̔ͅg̷̘̿m̴̝̏a̴͋͜-̸̬̆ǐ̸̞m̸̞̕m̶̐͜ù̴̟n̴̜̍e̶͈̎ ̸͎̍g̸̰̀e̷̖̽à̴̲r̴̫͘?̴̯͠ ̶̩̈́ ̵͚́I̴̖̋r̵̥͋à̴͉ḿ̷̢ ̵̜̈́õ̴͚f̵̡͠ ̵̲͑t̷̥̋h̷̰̋e̶̋͜ ̶̱́P̴̞̑ì̵̲l̸̗̅ĺ̶̘ȃ̵͎r̵̪͘s̷͍͐,̴̠͝ ̷̛͓i̵̦̐t̵̬̆s̵͇̏ ̵̻̈o̶̠͌r̶͠ͅi̸̡͌g̴̜̈́ȋ̵̻n̶͍̒a̵̎ͅl̷̈́ͅ ̴͇̏o̴̘̿n̴̺̊ ̸̡̿P̴̦͝n̶̲̏ḯ̵̜d̷̡͠l̴̝̈́ḛ̶͝ȩ̷̾t̵͖͗h̶̛̬ô̵̜n̵̩̈́ ̴̩̔a̵̮̍n̷̻̿ḋ̴̝ ̶͔̍n̷̟͝o̶͕͂t̸̲̍ ̸̦͗t̸̗͋ĥ̸̦e̵̱͗ ̵̲̈́s̴̝̍t̶̻̆y̸̯̿l̶̬̅ï̷̦z̷̼̈́ȇ̸͚d̴̢͂ ̷̺͠ọ̶͝n̸̻͒e̴̗̔ ̴̫̋i̶̙̐ǹ̵̨ ̵̮̽l̴͎̈́ă̵͇t̵͍̂e̷̻̓r̸͓̚ ̷̤̐r̸͑ͅe̶̮͝a̵̦̔l̵̨͆i̴͔̊t̷͍̊i̷̥͒e̷͖͌s̸̜̓ ̵̤͗ẅ̷̺h̸̩̓ẹ̶̈́ȓ̴̬e̸̪̅ ̶͇̋h̸͈̄ë̴͕ ̸̩͆u̶̪̚s̵͔̋e̸͓̿d̶͓͝ ̵̺̀t̸̨̍ő̵̦ ̴̰͝m̶̟̆e̶͈̒e̵͔̾t̸̫̆,̵̳̕ ̵̺͝i̵͕̋ṣ̷̋ ̴͚́a̷̱̚n̶͎̿ ̵̺͝a̴̼̾c̵͚͗ṯ̴͐ỉ̸͇v̵̜̑ę̸͝ ̸̛̘v̵̠͆o̵̯̓ḷ̷́c̷̮͋ḁ̶̚n̴̘͋o̸̓ͅ.̴̠̓"*

Just as soon as it happened, the corruption subsided.

_"....I know who he is.  The being who Terra just referred to as Bauglir... he's the one Annatar said was waiting for me.  The being that was called Bauglir... is none other than Morgoth himself."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"If I only knew."_
> 
> _"Bauglir?  That's not even a real dragon, Terra!  That's a pseudonym for-!"_
> 
> ...


Then once we are done with Hastur we will go to Iram. I hope you choose to leave him to me.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then once we are done with Hastur we will go to Iram. I hope you choose to leave him to me.


_"The actual fight will be up to you, yes.  There's a thing about Pnidleethon-"_

_"If I may?"_

_"Yes, Oriana?"_

_"If it's anything like R'lyeh, Yuggoth, Xiclotl, or my realm of Kythanil... can you not force Morgoth out of Pnidleethon?"_

_"We can't kick beings off our own realms quite that easy, Oriana.  Morgoth's immune to a lot of what that planet can throw at him.  As for the servants on my planet... we can direct our personal servants, but we can't puppet them completely, and unfortunately as part of his manipulation Morgoth has gotten in really good graces with the beings on Pnidleethon.  I can shield Ahrakas and tell them not to interfere with him, but it seems they won't listen on the matter of Morgoth."_

_".....you are the most desperately in need of lessons from the dragons on the matter of running a domain."_

_"I am quite painfully aware, Oriana."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We've all missed you too."
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I’m sorry I meant to only sleep for 10 realities”


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

*Terra could feel my righteous anger*


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“When will this stop I HATE SEEING DRAGONS GET HURT”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't think that will be an issue.  Ahrakas, got a few ship designs at the Imperial Palace like that?"


"then I guess we got a deal"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "then I guess we got a deal"


"Alright, then."

Cooper looked at Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas, we will get to that target in time.  Our next stop should be Coruscant.  Dad says he'll catch up once he takes care of... something.  He says I'm too young to see what's going to happen, and I think he's doing that as a joke but I'll respect him."

Cooper scratched an ear.

"So... all I know of Coruscant is that the whole planet is a city.  There's multiple spaceports and an untold number of wretched hives, I'm sure."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, then."
> 
> Cooper looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


"Trix stays here though" Sandstone said leaning in close and whispering


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Trix stays here though" Sandstone said leaning in close and whispering


"Agreed."

Cooper hesitated.

"It brings up the question of who's going on the away mission to Coruscant.  Universe has made it very clear he's going... Firuthi probably won't be on the main team... I'm pretty sure Ahrakas wants to be involved here..."

A red rabbit and a green rabbit arrived on the ship.  They had blasters at their sides and wore power armor that was basically styled to look like their natural selves.

"City combat, huh?"

"A lot of running and sliding?"

"Ah, perfect!  Jackson and Saxon Buckshot will go on the away team.  We can decide the rest once we find out if we have to get past any space defenses - with that many starports, we are likely to run into issues."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

_Meanwhile on Mandalore..._

Firuthi had marched with several of Afanc's rats, and a number of other Temporal Imperium troops, into an open area.  Mandalore, still bearing an anti-magic bracelet, was now dragged into the open.  A couple of the rats held up a video camera - well okay, it was a bit more complex than that, but it was definitely broadcast equipment - and aimed it at Firuthi and Mandalore.

"Citizens of reality!  I am Firuthi, the Architects' personal bodyguard, standing in to represent the Temporal Imperium.  You may be wondering why Mandalore is here too.  Well... it is because we have now taken this planet in the name of the Imperium."

Firuthi cleared his throat.

"To the citizens of the Shogun Empire... the Architects' job is actually preservation.  Your leaders have been consorting with reality-destroying monsters and they are the ones who declared the Architects villains.  In fact, these monsters _want_ the Architects trapped in their current state so they can continue to ravage the Wheel.  We're coming for them, and we will stop the Shogun from destroying the barriers that protect reality.  That is what the Temporal Imperium does, and that is what the Architects assigned them to do."

Firuthi readjusted himself.

"Some of you will bring up the Shogun's talk of Formosa... that was the work of an inside man, who deceived many Temporal Lords and was consorting with the very monsters your leaders are working with!  Morgoth... Izrador... and an unspeakable one... all three of them were working with former High Imperator Lucifer, who had one of his death cult lackeys running Formosa.  We have already disposed of Lucifer and been undoing his damage, but Lucifer's remaining allies conspire even now _with the Shogun_.  Several of those conspiracies, in fact, directly involve Mandalore."

Firuthi looked right at Mandalore.

"Mandalore of Clan Awaud.  It's one thing for your empire to threaten my charge on interstellar television and spread propaganda.  It's one thing to try and force-choke the current High Imperator and use him as a hostage.  The first was a simple act of war, the second would have possibly earned you a quick death at the High Imperator's hand.  No, I asked THEM if I could dispose of you openly, for two particular crimes.  First, when we searched your mansion, we found an unconscious dragon in one of your bacta tanks.  Not just any dragon.  We found Terra, the Celestial Dragon God of the Land... a goddess whose job it is to make the ground and soil of planets, such that plants grow properly, among many other things.  You had one of the most crucial dragon goddesses bottled up on display, in what can only be described as an inexcusable form of _slavery_.  The means by which you had her captive prove you are working with Izrador in some fashion, as no other being is known to do that kind of horror to the celestial dragons."

Firuthi snorted.

"Second... we retrieved several jewels from your vault with a strange energy.  When we evaluated the energy and consulted the Architects, we discovered they were power crystals.  In particular, they are a set of fire jewels meant to create volcanoes... volcanoes used to seed the ground of planets with immaculate soil.  There is only one place in all of the Eternal Wheel where these gems can come from... and that is the planet Pnidleethon.  Pnidleethon and its resources are Pavlin's rightful property, and have been for many realities.  What you may not know, is that Morgoth's been on the planet more than once, and he's stolen from there before.  In other words?  _You are in possession of stolen goods from my charge's BIRTHRIGHT!_  Not only that, those jewels have had to be repurposed as weapons in some realities, and there was a letter in your vault from an entity telling you how to use them as such... meaning you were caught with the possession of illegal armaments, with intent to use.  EVEN BEYOND THAT... you've been caught in possession of similar jewels from the other realms belonging to the Architects.  As a sign of trust, the Architects have a few of each others' gemstones.  Which means you were in possession of my charge's personal collection - and any one of those gems, from any of the five Architects' realms, can be a superweapon and has been used as one before."

Cosmos may actually know of a gem on Planet Solaris that can be used as a superweapon.  Some realities have warranted such usage.

"We found another thing as well... an order to capture and contain a dragon named Universe.  You were given use of creatures known as byakhees in order to capture the dragon, and instructed to exploit their nullifier fields to render dragon powers useless.  This proves your collusion with the unspeakable one, as he has been harassing Universe ever since he was born and he is in fact the one who made those byakhees."

Firuthi snorted again, in rage.

"For these, there can be no forgiveness.  Your death will not be merciful.  Afanc... please... *mark the condemned.  He is mine now.*"

Afanc took out some kind of scroll and wrapped it around Mandalore's arm, the one that didn't have the anti-magic bracelet.  Instantly, a symbol burnt itself into Mandalore's arm.  Anyone from the last reality would recognize this symbol _instantly_ - it was none other than Jormungandr's.

"Let the penalty commence."

Firuthi sprouted tentacles.  Each of them impaled Mandalore, at the shoulders, elbows, knees, hips, and back.  Another tentacle clamped itself around Mandalore's head.  Firuthi lifted Mandalore into the air... and began resonating.  The resonance carried through his tentacles, into Mandalore's body.  Mandalore started quivering, at first.  He shook more and more violently, oscillating so much his form blurred, screaming all the while.

Then a toe of his fell off, the joints shaken apart by Firuthi's sheer resonating force.  Then a finger.  Bit by bit, his body was shaken apart at the joints, painfully and horrifyingly.  Mandalore would feel so much pain that his mind was reduced to sheer screaming.  He was reduced to a pile of body parts, but he continued screaming.  Firuthi raised a leg, and with several blows, crushed the body parts of Mandalore, causing the screaming to stop... at least in the audible spectrum.

"Let this be a warning.  Morgoth, Izrador, and the unspeakable one... we are coming for you, and we will end your tyranny.  Shogun... we will wipe you off the face of reality, permanently.  There will not be a 13th empire."

The broadcast ended.  Firuthi reached out his mind.

_"It is done.  Cosmos, I think I'm going to need a hug.  Even though he has stolen goods from my kids' personal planets, even with what Terra and Universe went through.... it is difficult to look at what I have done to Mandalore."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile on Mandalore..._
> 
> Firuthi had marched with several of Afanc's rats, and a number of other Temporal Imperium troops, into an open area.  Mandalore, still bearing an anti-magic bracelet, was now dragged into the open.  A couple of the rats held up a video camera - well okay, it was a bit more complex than that, but it was definitely broadcast equipment - and aimed it at Firuthi and Mandalore.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos teleports to him and hugs him*


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m sorry you had to do that it’s not easy to make the hard decisions is it but I understand more than you’ll ever know”


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

*I checked my gem collection to make sure everything was there and found my celestial diamonds were missing from their lead container* “NO!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleports to him and hugs him*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m sorry you had to do that it’s not easy to make the hard decisions is it but I understand more than you’ll ever know”


Firuthi seemed to shrink in size a bit as Cosmos held him.  Cosmos could feel the despair in Firuthi's thoughts, but unlike past cases, he knew Firuthi had heard his message loud and clear.

_"It wasn't easy.  There were serious nagging thoughts about whether it was right to go that far... even knowing what harm to the Wheel has happened thanks to that man and his allies."_

Firuthi's despair seemed to increase.  But it wasn't concentrated.  It was more like... he was trying to let Cosmos squeeze it out of him.

Firuthi cried amethyst tears.  They were trapezohedron-shaped, and Cosmos sensed something... more potent about them than the previous amethyst tears.


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi seemed to shrink in size a bit as Cosmos held him.  Cosmos could feel the despair in Firuthi's thoughts, but unlike past cases, he knew Firuthi had heard his message loud and clear.
> 
> _"It wasn't easy.  There were serious nagging thoughts about whether it was right to go that far... even knowing what harm to the Wheel has happened thanks to that man and his allies."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Oh I’m sorry you’re a young one I’m an embarrassing old dragon”


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi seemed to shrink in size a bit as Cosmos held him.  Cosmos could feel the despair in Firuthi's thoughts, but unlike past cases, he knew Firuthi had heard his message loud and clear.
> 
> _"It wasn't easy.  There were serious nagging thoughts about whether it was right to go that far... even knowing what harm to the Wheel has happened thanks to that man and his allies."_
> 
> ...


*Cosmos squeezes him hard*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Oh I’m sorry you’re a young one I’m an embarrassing old dragon”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos squeezes him hard*


_"I may have twenty-something years as a mortal before I became a celestial... but I don't even have a year of being a celestial yet, and I'm already having to destroy others with immense power.  I hope this isn't the rest of my existence...."_

Firuthi's tears flowed faster.  The despair spread from him, but Cosmos noted that it became less and less concentrated as it spread.  His mind seemed to reach out, hoping for positive answers from Cosmos.


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I may have twenty-something years as a mortal before I became a celestial... but I don't even have a year of being a celestial yet, and I'm already having to destroy others with immense power.  I hope this isn't the rest of my existence...."_
> 
> Firuthi's tears flowed faster.  The despair spread from him, but Cosmos noted that it became less and less concentrated as it spread.  His mind seemed to reach out, hoping for positive answers from Cosmos.


Cosmos:”You have us now Universe is a young one too”


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”It’s not easy to kill enemies I don’t like killing anyone myself but I will kill if I have to it never gets easier”


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Cosmos:”I never wanted this for anyone”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”You have us now Universe is a young one too”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s not easy to kill enemies I don’t like killing anyone myself but I will kill if I have to it never gets easier”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I never wanted this for anyone”


The despair finally dissipated.  Firuthi's tears slowed.  Cosmos could feel something of a warm light in Firuthi.

_"He's been through so much... but I know he will put an end to his torment soon...."_

The warlock-engineer rats were watching, baffled.  One murmur was swiftly silenced by Afanc.

---------------------------



Universe said:


> *I checked my gem collection to make sure everything was there and found my celestial diamonds were missing from their lead container* “NO!”


"Universe... what happened?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The despair finally dissipated.  Firuthi's tears slowed.  Cosmos could feel something of a warm light in Firuthi.
> 
> _"He's been through so much... but I know he will put an end to his torment soon...."_
> 
> ...


“My celestial diamonds they’re gone”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My celestial diamonds they’re gone”


"If you're anything like us you'd know to keep them in some kind of vault or secure location.... which means...."

Cooper put a hand to his chin.  But before he could think much through, Pavlin interrupted via telepathy.

_"If it's the thief I suspect, we can't retrieve them right now.  Universe, this is very important - what can celestial diamonds do?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If you're anything like us you'd know to keep them in some kind of vault or secure location.... which means...."
> 
> Cooper put a hand to his chin.  But before he could think much through, Pavlin interrupted via telepathy.
> 
> _"If it's the thief I suspect, we can't retrieve them right now.  Universe, this is very important - what can celestial diamonds do?"_


“Weakens celestial dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Weakens celestial dragons”


_"I'll spare the question of why you were keeping your own Kryptonite around and ask something far more important - there any methods to stop that weakening?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'll spare the question of why you were keeping your own Kryptonite around and ask something far more important - there any methods to stop that weakening?"_


“A very powerful emp”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “A very powerful emp”


"Now hold up just a minute.  Using an EMP to counteract the weakening properties of a diamond... I've seen it before, and I don't doubt its power, but my concern is... isn't this going to cause issues with your secret weapon, or has Alpha survived an EMP of that kind of power intact?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Now hold up just a minute.  Using an EMP to counteract the weakening properties of a diamond... I've seen it before, and I don't doubt its power, but my concern is... isn't this going to cause issues with your secret weapon, or has Alpha survived an EMP of that kind of power intact?"


“Alpha’s immune to Emps”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Alpha’s immune to Emps”


_"I'm hearing all of this.... do you think those upgrades I got in Mitzie's bunker can make me immune to EMP?  Y'know, just in case someone tries to use it against the Asgard."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'm hearing all of this.... do you think those upgrades I got in Mitzie's bunker can make me immune to EMP?  Y'know, just in case someone tries to use it against the Asgard."_


“Most likely”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Most likely”


"We can worry about testing that later.  If Pavlin's suspicions about the thief are correct, we're not in a position to reach them.  We'll have to be on the lookout and be ready to fire off an EMP at a moment's notice."

Cooper looked up.

"Ahrakas, are we ready for Coruscant?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We can worry about testing that later.  If Pavlin's suspicions about the thief are correct, we're not in a position to reach them.  We'll have to be on the lookout and be ready to fire off an EMP at a moment's notice."
> 
> Cooper looked up.
> 
> "Ahrakas, are we ready for Coruscant?"


*I looked nervous but was ready to channel my anger*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked nervous but was ready to channel my anger*


One of the warlock-engineers handed Cosmos and Firuthi a satchel.

Warlock-Engineer: "Make sure Aten gets these magic jewel-stones back.  Even the Convergence doesn't want to mess-meddle with Architect gem-weapons."

Some of Firuthi's amethyst tears had been swept up into the satchel too.

Firuthi reached his mind out.

_"I committed the deed, and I'm going to need to meditate on Planet Solaris for a bit so my mind can recover.  I'm sorry, but I won't be in action for Coruscant.  Cosmos, you can bring me aboard any of the ships now.  Ahrakas... I have a mere twenty-something mortal years and I'm a newborn by celestial standards.  It takes time to be able to handle what I did today... and the celestials have told me my anxieties are normal, even at advanced ages."_

Firuthi fell asleep in Cosmos' arms, letting his mind drift as he did so.


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> One of the warlock-engineers handed Cosmos and Firuthi a satchel.
> 
> Warlock-Engineer: "Make sure Aten gets these magic jewel-stones back.  Even the Convergence doesn't want to mess-meddle with Architect gem-weapons."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos teleports with Firuthi onto the Universe 7*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos teleports with Firuthi onto the Universe 7*


In reality, Firuthi had shrunk to the size of a young teen and was snoring as he slept.  He was also holding on surprisingly firmly.  If Cosmos wanted to do anything else but hold Firuthi, he would probably have to put him in a bed and give him something else to grab on to.

In his dreamscape, Firuthi found himself on Planet Solaris again.  He was shorter, much like in reality - not as short as Oliver, but definitely not adult-sized.  He wandered, taking in the sights of the realm.

His anxiety about what he'd gone through was still there, within his psyche, and anyone on Planet Solaris could have noticed it.


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In reality, Firuthi had shrunk to the size of a young teen and was snoring as he slept.  He was also holding on surprisingly firmly.  If Cosmos wanted to do anything else but hold Firuthi, he would probably have to put him in a bed and give him something else to grab on to.
> 
> In his dreamscape, Firuthi found himself on Planet Solaris again.  He was shorter, much like in reality - not as short as Oliver, but definitely not adult-sized.  He wandered, taking in the sights of the realm.
> 
> His anxiety about what he'd gone through was still there, within his psyche, and anyone on Planet Solaris could have noticed it.


*I appeared there having decided to take a nap* “hello are you okay?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I appeared there having decided to take a nap* “hello are you okay?”


"Cosmos and I sorted most of that out.  It was about Mandalore and what I did to him.  I knew I had to do it, that the quickest way to break the fighting was to call out his crimes and make an example of him."

Universe noticed a second dragon was behind Firuthi.  It was a young teen version of Jormungandr.

*"He's anxious because he realized how uncomfortable he was with becoming the monster of my namesake from last reality.  He sees himself as a child by celestial standards, too young for such horrors.  Did you ever meet the original executioner the Architects had back then?"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos and I sorted most of that out.  It was about Mandalore and what I did to him.  I knew I had to do it, that the quickest way to break the fighting was to call out his crimes and make an example of him."
> 
> Universe noticed a second dragon was behind Firuthi.  It was a young teen version of Jormungandr.
> 
> *"He's anxious because he realized how uncomfortable he was with becoming the monster of my namesake from last reality.  He sees himself as a child by celestial standards, too young for such horrors.  Did you ever meet the original executioner the Architects had back then?"*


*I sighed then had a dream about it showing it to Firuthi like a movie*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed then had a dream about it showing it to Firuthi like a movie*


Firuthi and Jormungandr watched.

Universe actually noticed the presence of another dragoness at some point during the showing of the dream.  It was a very light blue dragoness whose scale coloration made her look like she was wearing a slightly darker blue jumpsuit - that was just natural coloration, mind - and was not any of the dragon gods he knew, yet something seemed familiar about her...


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi and Jormungandr watched.
> 
> Universe actually noticed the presence of another dragoness at some point during the showing of the dream.  It was a very light blue dragoness whose scale coloration made her look like she was wearing a slightly darker blue jumpsuit - that was just natural coloration, mind - and was not any of the dragon gods he knew, yet something seemed familiar about her...


“Why does she look familiar?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Why does she look familiar?”


"Perhaps because we've met in three different realities, Universe."

The dragoness was right there with Universe, Firuthi, and Jormungandr.

"The name is Aphelion, Dragon God of Energy.  You've known me as Karol, Fujin, and Fabiana, and we're all working towards unlocking my oldest identity."

"Raiden actually gave you time for this?"

"He's doing well.  And yes, one of the crucial parts of love is giving the other some time as needed."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Perhaps because we've met in three different realities, Universe."
> 
> The dragoness was right there with Universe, Firuthi, and Jormungandr.
> 
> ...


*I hugged her*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged her*


Aphelion hugged back.

"When the oldest of me is revived, I may have to pass on the energy mantle to another, unless Cosmos is okay with having Great Old Ones assist his descendants directly.  Now, on to why I'm here."

Aphelion looked at Firuthi and Jormungandr.

"I saw the broadcast.  Given I'm seeing both of Dad here, he seems to have some misgivings about what he did, yeah?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aphelion hugged back.
> 
> "When the oldest of me is revived, I may have to pass on the energy mantle to another, unless Cosmos is okay with having Great Old Ones assist his descendants directly.  Now, on to why I'm here."
> 
> ...


“Yeah”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yeah”


"He should know that Jormungandr had a tendency to cry in private, after his executions.  He knew how much they hurt him."

Aphelion hesitated.

"He had less opportunity to do it as Aten fell further and further into madness... and he grew more and more distraught with the mass executions... and when Jormungandr had to punish Loki for the rebellion... he was given a chance to go to this reality and flat-out refused.  Punishing the one who nursed him back to health broke him completely."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He should know that Jormungandr had a tendency to cry in private, after his executions.  He knew how much they hurt him."
> 
> Aphelion hesitated.
> 
> "He had less opportunity to do it as Aten fell further and further into madness... and he grew more and more distraught with the mass executions... and when Jormungandr had to punish Loki for the rebellion... he was given a chance to go to this reality and flat-out refused.  Punishing the one who nursed him back to health broke him completely."


“I lost my mother she died right in front of me if Dad hadn’t of saved me I would have too”


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Cosmos:”Actually grandson I saved you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I lost my mother she died right in front of me if Dad hadn’t of saved me I would have too”


"Was it the protostar dragons?  Those were a group of dragons we had to purge in that reality."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Actually grandson I saved you”


Aphelion noted the presence of Cosmos.

"Cosmos, is there a reason Firuthi regressed in age?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Was it the protostar dragons?  Those were a group of dragons we had to purge in that reality."
> 
> Aphelion noted the presence of Cosmos.
> 
> "Cosmos, is there a reason Firuthi regressed in age?"


“I-I don’t know I repressed the memory”


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Was it the protostar dragons?  Those were a group of dragons we had to purge in that reality."
> 
> Aphelion noted the presence of Cosmos.
> 
> "Cosmos, is there a reason Firuthi regressed in age?"


Cosmos:”It’s how old he is in Celestial dragon years”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It’s how old he is in Celestial dragon years”


"Is this going to be-"

"Given I'm the God of Echoes, no.  I can look older if I need to, this is me in a vulnerable moment."

*"It's been eons for you, Aphelion, so... I believe this is normal behavior to some degree, yeah, Cosmos?"*



Universe said:


> “I-I don’t know I repressed the memory”


"Do you remember the protostar dragons, Cosmos?  Do you know if they were the ones that killed his mother?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Is this going to be-"
> 
> "Given I'm the God of Echoes, no.  I can look older if I need to, this is me in a vulnerable moment."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos nodded gravely*


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Cosmos:”I could hear the screams and saw everything through Universe’s eyes it was like watching a horror movie”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I could hear the screams and saw everything through Universe’s eyes it was like watching a horror movie”


Aphelion hugged Universe again.

"I wish we'd gotten there sooner.  And Jormungandr... this is why your predecessor was okay with monstrous tasks.  Just like you deciding to stick up for Terra and make Mandalore pay, Jormungandr chose to stick up for all the dragons the protostars murdered.  It's perfectly okay to be sad after such things."

Firuthi and Jormungandr moved to hug Cosmos.


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aphelion hugged Universe again.
> 
> "I wish we'd gotten there sooner.  And Jormungandr... this is why your predecessor was okay with monstrous tasks.  Just like you deciding to stick up for Terra and make Mandalore pay, Jormungandr chose to stick up for all the dragons the protostars murdered.  It's perfectly okay to be sad after such things."
> 
> Firuthi and Jormungandr moved to hug Cosmos.


Cosmos:”I yelled stop and suddenly I don’t know how but I sent my son Solaris to rescue him in his hour of need”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I yelled stop and suddenly I don’t know how but I sent my son Solaris to rescue him in his hour of need”


"It is most likely something similar to the connection Kurt has with the Hounds, or that Oriana has with the Shantaks, or that Cooper has with the Deep Ones.  The celestial dragon connection with you is... incredibly direct.  You don't want to command them all the time, but if you speak, they will listen and if necessary, obey."

Aphelion sighed.

"I believe Pavlin and I have similar species like that.  I don't know what mine is yet."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

“I still miss her Her name was Galaxy and she was the sweetest celestial dragon I knew she knew who my father was and was proud of it but then that horrible day came when they came I can’t get the screams out of my head I can still hear them even to this day I saw my mother and this horrifying tall dragon standing in front of her she yells for me to run but I was frozen in terror then with one slash of his blade he slice her head off my loving  sweet mother’s head off her shoulders I screamed and He came  at me when suddenly a loud roar and a gold and silver dragon knocks him over killing him in the process and that’s the last thing I remember before passing out”


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

*I started to cry in the dreamscape and in reality*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I still miss her Her name was Galaxy and she was the sweetest celestial dragon I knew she knew who my father was and was proud of it but then that horrible day came when they came I can’t get the screams out of my head I can still hear them even to this day I saw my mother and this horrifying tall dragon standing in front of her she yells for me to run but I was frozen in terror then with one slash of his blade he slice her head off my loving  sweet mother’s head off her shoulders I screamed and He came  at me when suddenly a loud roar and a gold and silver dragon knocks him over killing him in the process and that’s the last thing I remember before passing out”


Aphelion thought for a second.

"Cosmos... something occurred to me.  With what Universe is... if Solaris is the celestial dragon... and what I understand of celestial and reality dragons is true... would that actually be the last moments of Galaxy?  I get the feeling Universe's reality dragon half comes from Galaxy... and there are only certain things that can truly kill heralds like us... there might be...."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aphelion thought for a second.
> 
> "Cosmos... something occurred to me.  With what Universe is... if Solaris is the celestial dragon... and what I understand of celestial and reality dragons is true... would that actually be the last moments of Galaxy?  I get the feeling Universe's reality dragon half comes from Galaxy... and there are only certain things that can truly kill heralds like us... there might be...."


Cosmos:”A chance she’s still out there somewhere?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”A chance she’s still out there somewhere”


"Yes.  A distinct possibility.  Universe... I want you to make her proud... let's put an end to this war, to Morgoth, to Izrador, and to the unspeakable one... and then perhaps we can find those who were lost."

Aphelion took a deep breath.

"You too, Firuthi and Jormungandr.  We will be bringing the family back together."

Firuthi and Jormungandr, still hugging Cosmos, nodded.


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

*I nodded green diamonds still coming out of my eyes*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded green diamonds still coming out of my eyes*


"Cosmos... something about the green diamonds is different this time.  Do you notice?  Something seems... more potent about them, strange as it is to describe a gemstone that way."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cosmos... something about the green diamonds is different this time.  Do you notice?  Something seems... more potent about them, strange as it is to describe a gemstone that way."


Cosmos:”More powerful the emotion”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”More powerful the emotion”


"There might be more to it-"

*"Please don't, Aphelion."*

"What?"

*"I noticed something about Firuthi's tears... they're of similar potency, and I'm curious if they can be used the way I think they can... but he consents to it.  Universe might not."*

"Please explain, Jormungandr."

*"You're an echoes god that underwent metamorphosis... your domain deals with language... your tears might double as language crystals.  Universe probably winds up making something similar when he truly cries now.  It would explain why Cosmos cries so little..."*


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There might be more to it-"
> 
> *"Please don't, Aphelion."*
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”It takes a lot more for me to cry” “I consent”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It takes a lot more for me to cry”


*"That too.  I think it was what, the lab and right after was the last time?"*


Universe said:


> “I consent”


*"Your domain is truth and light, yes?  What would a crystal formed of those powers be?  It'd be too simple for it to be usable as a flashlight... so I'm angling on the truth domain as the possible power source here."*


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"That too.  I think it was what, the lab and right after was the last time?"*
> 
> *"Your domain is truth and light, yes?  What would a crystal formed of those powers be?  It'd be too simple for it to be usable as a flashlight... so I'm angling on the truth domain as the possible power source here."*


“It’s a truth diamond”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s a truth diamond”


*"That, I'll admit I don't know how that works.  I've heard of the Hope Diamond, but that thing's a cursed natural jewel.  A truth diamond is a celestial and blessed stone... but as much as I'm feeding Firuthi this information over our celestial mindlink, I didn't get to find out what truth diamonds actually do."*


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"That, I'll admit I don't know how that works.  I've heard of the Hope Diamond, but that thing's a cursed natural jewel.  A truth diamond is a celestial and blessed stone... but as much as I'm feeding Firuthi this information over our celestial mindlink, I didn't get to find out what truth diamonds actually do."*


“They are the power source for a lot of powerful truth based spells and can show the wearer the truth”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They are the power source for a lot of powerful truth based spells and can show the wearer the truth”


*"That is... an interesting gemstone, for sure.  Perhaps when this war is over, you can tell me more about celestial gemstones."*

"So they're powerful enough to cry power sources, huh Cosmos?  I'd swear the five of us Old Ones can actually do that too... can the rest of the reality dragons do similar?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"That is... an interesting gemstone, for sure.  Perhaps when this war is over, you can tell me more about celestial gemstones."*
> 
> "So they're powerful enough to cry power sources, huh Cosmos?  I'd swear the five of us Old Ones can actually do that too... can the rest of the reality dragons do similar?"


Cosmos:”Yes I cry hyperdrive crystals”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yes I cry hyperdrive crystals”


*"Well I had an inkling before that those who screwed with us celestial and reality dragons needed to be punished... now I fully understand why us getting imprisoned is so utterly villainous.  It basically leaves us to be milked for resources against our will."*

"Frost has told me as such.  I do have to wonder who looks at a dragon's byproducts and says, 'How about I stick this thing in some device and see what happens?'  Or is there some deeper thing in the creation of the reality dragons that led up to this quirk of ours?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Well I had an inkling before that those who screwed with us celestial and reality dragons needed to be punished... now I fully understand why us getting imprisoned is so utterly villainous.  It basically leaves us to be milked for resources against our will."*
> 
> "Frost has told me as such.  I do have to wonder who looks at a dragon's byproducts and says, 'How about I stick this thing in some device and see what happens?'  Or is there some deeper thing in the creation of the reality dragons that led up to this quirk of ours?"


Cosmos:”I’m not sure I think it’s dormant magic in us that does that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m not sure I think it’s dormant magic in us that does that”


"Perhaps a question for later. Sadly, I feel Raiden calling for me, so it's time for me to exit the dreamscape."

As Aphelion seemed to fade, Jormungandr hugged Firuthi and slowly became a mass of light, merging into Firuthi.  Firuthi seemed to grow back into his normal size, both in the dreamscape and the real world.

"I'm still going to need a bit of time.  Unless you run into trouble in space, I won't immediately be in the away party for the Coruscant trip."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Perhaps a question for later. Sadly, I feel Raiden calling for me, so it's time for me to exit the dreamscape."
> 
> As Aphelion seemed to fade, Jormungandr hugged Firuthi and slowly became a mass of light, merging into Firuthi.  Firuthi seemed to grow back into his normal size, both in the dreamscape and the real world.
> 
> "I'm still going to need a bit of time.  Unless you run into trouble in space, I won't immediately be in the away party for the Coruscant trip."


“I know be careful”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I know be careful”


_Back in reality...._

_"Time's a-wastin'.  I believe we're done on Mandalore, and ready for Coruscant.  Waiting for the all clear from the High Imperator to launch there."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back in reality...._
> 
> _"Time's a-wastin'.  I believe we're done on Mandalore, and ready for Coruscant.  Waiting for the all clear from the High Imperator to launch there."_


*I woke up surrounded by my tears*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I woke up surrounded by my tears*


@Baron Tredegar 

"Ahrakas, you might want to give Tyrim the order to go to Coruscant.  Seems Universe and the dragons are getting caught up in a lot of emotional run-arounds over the whole Mandalore issue."

Cooper seemed to pull at his neck like he was adjusting the collar of a jacket.

"Do you think Firuthi's method was sufficient to scare off any Shogun allies?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> @Baron Tredegar
> 
> "Ahrakas, you might want to give Tyrim the order to go to Coruscant.  Seems Universe and the dragons are getting caught up in a lot of emotional run-arounds over the whole Mandalore issue."
> 
> ...


Yes, You did well slaying Mandalore the Indomitable. He will menace the Architects no longer.

Before we depart we need to select a new leader for Mandalore, and I have an idea for who that could be.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, You did well slaying Mandalore the Indomitable. He will menace the Architects no longer.
> 
> Before we depart we need to select a new leader for Mandalore, and I have an idea for who that could be.


"Go on.  You understand Mandalore better than I do."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Go on.  You understand Mandalore better than I do."


There are usually civil wars, honor duels, or in the past few centuries being appointed by the Shogun Empire to decide the next rulers, however one thing has always surpassed those methods and has been viewed as a universal symbol of the true ruler of Mandalore: the Darksaber.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> There are usually civil wars, honor duels, or in the past few centuries being appointed by the Shogun Empire to decide the next rulers, however one thing has always surpassed those methods and has been viewed as a universal symbol of the true ruler of Mandalore: the Darksaber.


"A weapon... to symbolize the ruler of Mandalore..."

Cooper blinked for a moment.

"I won't argue the logistics of this, some of my more critical moments of leadership have still not come back to me yet.  We do have the current possessor of the Darksaber on board the ship, if I'm not mistaken..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A weapon... to symbolize the ruler of Mandalore..."
> 
> Cooper blinked for a moment.
> 
> "I won't argue the logistics of this, some of my more critical moments of leadership have still not come back to me yet.  We do have the current possessor of the Darksaber on board the ship, if I'm not mistaken..."


Exactly, do you know the status of their healing?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Exactly, do you know the status of their healing?


"Seems pretty close, in all honesty.  At least, physically.  There's still some signs of shock, mainly due to having an arm come off during the fighting."


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> @Baron Tredegar
> 
> "Ahrakas, you might want to give Tyrim the order to go to Coruscant.  Seems Universe and the dragons are getting caught up in a lot of emotional run-arounds over the whole Mandalore issue."
> 
> ...


“I want them to pay”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Agreed."
> 
> Cooper hesitated.
> 
> ...


"We three attacking or defending?" Sandstone asked loading her AR


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "We three attacking or defending?" Sandstone asked loading her AR


“Attacking most likely”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Attacking most likely”


"We won't be split up either though" Sandstone said "I'm the leader, Flora is the medic, and Demma is a Recon"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "We won't be split up either though" Sandstone said "I'm the leader, Flora is the medic, and Demma is a Recon"


“Understood”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Attacking most likely”





TrixieFox said:


> "We won't be split up either though" Sandstone said "I'm the leader, Flora is the medic, and Demma is a Recon"





Universe said:


> “Understood”


"Jackson and Saxon are both speedsters, so keep that in mind.  They might be able to help with the recon, if Universe doesn't get a dragon vibe from the planet."

"So Ahrakas... is there any announcement we need to make on Mandalore for this whole Darksaber-as-rulership-symbol thing to take?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Jackson and Saxon are both speedsters, so keep that in mind.  They might be able to help with the recon, if Universe doesn't get a dragon vibe from the planet."
> 
> "So Ahrakas... is there any announcement we need to make on Mandalore for this whole Darksaber-as-rulership-symbol thing to take?"


"ok"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

*I sensed a dragon on Coruscant* “I got a lock”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "ok"





Universe said:


> *I sensed a dragon on Coruscant* “I got a lock”


"We may have to move quickly.  A single dragon might not last long if they engage our target."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Jackson and Saxon are both speedsters, so keep that in mind.  They might be able to help with the recon, if Universe doesn't get a dragon vibe from the planet."
> 
> "So Ahrakas... is there any announcement we need to make on Mandalore for this whole Darksaber-as-rulership-symbol thing to take?"


Once Trix fully recovers we will have to ask her if she is willing to accept the responsibility of being the new ruler of Mandalore. Then we will have to have a brief coronation.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We may have to move quickly.  A single dragon might not last long if they engage our target."


"Whats first?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Once Trix fully recovers we will have to ask her if she is willing to accept the responsibility of being the new ruler of Mandalore. Then we will have to have a brief coronation.


"Affirmative.  Universe, keep a lock on that dragon while we finish business here, and don't rush off.  We can't risk losing you to Izrador."


TrixieFox said:


> "Whats first?"


"We need you to address Ahrakas' concerns first.  We're going to solve Mandalore and THEN we deal with Coruscant."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Affirmative.  Universe, keep a lock on that dragon while we finish business here, and don't rush off.  We can't risk losing you to Izrador."
> 
> "We need you to address Ahrakas' concerns first.  We're going to solve Mandalore and THEN we deal with Coruscant."


Exactly

Sandstone, can I get an update on Trixies status?


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Affirmative.  Universe, keep a lock on that dragon while we finish business here, and don't rush off.  We can't risk losing you to Izrador."
> 
> "We need you to address Ahrakas' concerns first.  We're going to solve Mandalore and THEN we deal with Coruscant."


“Fine I— No it can’t be” *I sensed another faint energy signature but it was familiar it couldn’t be her she had died right in front of me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Fine I— No it can’t be” *I sensed another faint energy signature but it was familiar it couldn’t be her she had died right in front of me*


"Did you detect something else, Universe?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Did you detect something else, Universe?"


“I think I sensed my mother but she died in front of me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think I sensed my mother but she died in front of me”


Cooper attempted to sense the energy presences on Coruscant.

Before he could accomplish it, he was interrupted.

_"I've been hearing the conversation about Coruscant... Fabiana and I have been scanning for energy there.  There are two dragon signatures, can't ID which is which.  I've sent the information to Chaugnar Faugn, maybe-"

"One of the energy signatures is Blazar, he is engaged in combat with someone.  I don't recognize the other but they're not fighting.  The two are too close - it is imperative that the non-engaged one *hides* until we get the all clear to go to Coruscant."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

“It’s so faint that I’m surprised that I sensed it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s so faint that I’m surprised that I sensed it”


_"I'm a bit surprised too.  Oriana and I caught it pretty easy, but we're so old we're used to seeing tiny energy signatures.  Anyways, I'm going to alert her - I know how to hide an energy signature without exertion, I do it every time I go dormant."_

Chaugnar Faugn reached out to the smaller energy signature.

_"This is Chaugnar Faugn.  There's a fight going on near you.  Backup is arriving, but you need to hide until then.  What are your surroundings?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'm a bit surprised too.  Oriana and I caught it pretty easy, but we're so old we're used to seeing tiny energy signatures.  Anyways, I'm going to alert her - I know how to hide an energy signature without exertion, I do it every time I go dormant."_
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn reached out to the smaller energy signature.
> 
> _"This is Chaugnar Faugn.  There's a fight going on near you.  Backup is arriving, but you need to hide until then.  What are your surroundings?"_


Galaxy:_”I see the Jedi Council room”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*my face had a look of Recognition* “it is her”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:_”I see the Jedi Council room”_


_"...Oriana had to explain the relevance of that to me, luckily she's a fast explainer.  Anyhow... let me think... hold on, I'm being told there's four council rooms in that temple.  You're going to want to get away from them and look for gardens or offices, or anywhere with a lot of statues.  I have a plan."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"...Oriana had to explain the relevance of that to me, luckily she's a fast explainer.  Anyhow... let me think... hold on, I'm being told there's four council rooms in that temple.  You're going to want to get away from them and look for gardens or offices, or anywhere with a lot of statues.  I have a plan."_


Galaxy:_”I don’t understand but ok”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:_”I don’t understand but ok”_


_"The battle looks like it's raged across several of the spires in that temple.  Get to lower ground if at all possible.  Let me know when you've reached somewhere with statues and I'll implement my plan."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*She hides outside the front doors of the temple*


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *She hides outside the front doors of the temple*


Galaxy:_”I’m outside the temple”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *She hides outside the front doors of the temple*





Universe said:


> Galaxy:_”I’m outside the temple”_


_"Great.  I'm going to impart some of my power on you.  Find a spot that meshes well with stone or metal or even crystal... and meld yourself into it.  You're an ancient enough being that breathing is not going to be an issue... but when you're melded, you're not going to be detectable to anyone but me."_

Chaugnar Faugn hesitated.

_"One question before you meld.  How exactly did you recover from the protostar attack last reality?  Your son wants to know."_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Exactly
> 
> Sandstone, can I get an update on Trixies status?


"How am I supposed to know? Its your medical device" Sandstone said. "Shes stable" Flora said in a quiet and shy voice "for now... but we need to find a replacement for her arm *Flora ducks her head*"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "How am I supposed to know? Its your medical device" Sandstone said. "Shes stable" Flora said in a quiet and shy voice "for now... but we need to find a replacement for her arm *Flora ducks her head*"


"I thought the ichor was helping to regrow it."

A fairly large cobra, with shining rainbow scales, had slithered on to the ship.  He scratched his hood a bit with his tail - seeing as he didn't even have arms - and addressed Ahrakas.

"I think something might be up with the formula of this ichor, Ahrakas.  I might be able to fix that."

The cobra then noticed Demma, Flora, and Sandstone, and addressed them.

"The name's Yig.  I'm the rainbow serpents' god and leader, you've probably heard very unflattering things about us."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I thought the ichor was helping to regrow it."
> 
> A fairly large cobra, with shining rainbow scales, had slithered on to the ship.  He scratched his hood a bit with his tail - seeing as he didn't even have arms - and addressed Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


Demma and Sandstone looked at each other "Never heard of ya" Demma said. Flora blushed "I have" she said quietly still with her head bowed" *Flora sighed* "Please just help her... shes the only one who understands me sir"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma and Sandstone looked at each other "Never heard of ya" Demma said. Flora blushed "I have" she said quietly still with her head bowed" *Flora sighed* "Please just help her... shes the only one who understands me sir"


Yig slithered up to the operating table and dome.  He looked over the contraption, and examined the liquid.

He then turned to Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas, something's wrong with the composition of this ichor.  It's too diluted with other compounds.  When was the last time you had the system cleaned?"

Yig continued to assess the system.

"I'll need a few more moments.  I think I can find a way to purify this without hurting her."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yig slithered up to the operating table and dome.  He looked over the contraption, and examined the liquid.
> 
> He then turned to Ahrakas.
> 
> ...


Flora rushed over accidentally bumping into Yig "I am SO sorry" she said blushing and hanging her head again


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Great.  I'm going to impart some of my power on you.  Find a spot that meshes well with stone or metal or even crystal... and meld yourself into it.  You're an ancient enough being that breathing is not going to be an issue... but when you're melded, you're not going to be detectable to anyone but me."_
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn hesitated.
> 
> _"One question before you meld.  How exactly did you recover from the protostar attack last reality?  Your son wants to know."_


Galaxy:_”I don’t want to talk about it” _*she shows no memory of the event*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:_”I don’t want to talk about it” _*she shows no memory of the event*


_"Perhaps some other time, then.  You should have the power now, go ahead and meld with something until we can make it there."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Flora rushed over accidentally bumping into Yig "I am SO sorry" she said blushing and hanging her head again


Yig showed no sign that he was bothered.

"It's fine.  When you're an old man like me, you tend to brush off people bumping into you.  It takes that kind of tolerance to make it as long as I have."


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Perhaps some other time, then.  You should have the power now, go ahead and meld with something until we can make it there."_


*She blends into the two statues at the entrance*


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Galaxy:_”where’s my little Uni”_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yig showed no sign that he was bothered.
> 
> "It's fine.  When you're an old man like me, you tend to brush off people bumping into you.  It takes that kind of tolerance to make it as long as I have."


*flora still blushed* "is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*Galaxy was scared out of her mind*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *flora still blushed* "is there anything I can do to help?"


"Have a couple flasks ready.  I need a little more time to know for sure, but I think the purification method's going to require them."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Have a couple flasks ready.  I need a little more time to know for sure, but I think the purification method's going to require them."


*flora rushes and grabs them* "Ok"


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

“This is all my fault I’m so sorry”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *flora rushes and grabs them* "Ok"


After a few more minutes, Yig turned to Flora.

"Alright, I know what will fix the ichor.  But you're not going to like the delivery method."

Yig coiled up.

"As befitting a god of a species whose purpose is the defense and healing of civilizations, it turns out my 'venom' is in fact a powerful regenerative and growth agent.  But I can generally only inject it into fleshy creatures.  The situation will not let me bite Trix and I know exactly how mortals get with that subject... which is precisely why I asked you to grab flasks."

Yig lowered his head to the ground.

"One of you is going to hold the flasks in my fangs while another presses down on my head, specifically right between my eyes.  A third might want to hold me around the neck for stability.  Whoever's holding the flasks, make sure it's _jade_ fluid that comes out of my fangs.  If it's gold, silver, bronze, or in fact anything but jade, stop and get new flasks."


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*I feel guilty about this*


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

“This is all my fault I’m sorry”


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*I was sitting against the wall ashamed of myself*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is all my fault I’m so sorry”





Universe said:


> *I feel guilty about this*





Universe said:


> “This is all my fault I’m sorry”





Universe said:


> *I was sitting against the wall ashamed of myself*


_"No."_

Pavlin's voice seared its way into Universe's mind.

_"This is not your fault, this is not Solaris' fault, this is not the celestial or reality dragons' fault.  This was going to happen, regardless of your input or even of my input."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"No."_
> 
> Pavlin's voice seared its way into Universe's mind.
> 
> _"This is not your fault, this is not Solaris' fault, this is not the celestial or reality dragons' fault.  This was going to happen, regardless of your input or even of my input."_


_“YES IT IS I DIDN’T THINK AND CHARGED IN LIKE AN IDIOT”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Cosmos:_”what am I witnessing?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“YES IT IS I DIDN’T THINK AND CHARGED IN LIKE AN IDIOT”_


_"Moping against the wall isn't going to fix that.  It's time we picked up the pieces, let Yig do his part, and take steps to not have it happen next time."_


Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”what am I witnessing?”_


_"It seems Universe is upset over charging into Hastur's trap.  Cooper can get mad at him, I realize we don't have time for regrets.  Even if it led to a compatriot with a missing arm.  Yig is working on that already."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Moping against the wall isn't going to fix that.  It's time we picked up the pieces, let Yig do his part, and take steps to not have it happen next time."
> 
> "It seems Universe is upset over charging into Hastur's trap.  Cooper can get mad at him, I realize we don't have time for regrets.  Even if it led to a compatriot with a missing arm.  Yig is working on that already."_


Cosmos:_”he’s taking it hard I’ll try to hug him”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*I was hardening up my scales* Cosmos:_”he’s hardening up his scales something I didn’t know reality dragons could do”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”he’s taking it hard I’ll try to hug him”_





Universe said:


> *I was hardening up my scales* Cosmos:_”he’s hardening up his scales something I didn’t know reality dragons could do”_


_"....that's a bit worrying...."_

Pavlin hesitated.

_"...but it's actually a normal thing you can do.  Most reality dragons never do it because they never need to.  It's simply a matter of running extra mana through your skin.  The Architects can do it too... so can the Dracophants and the rainbow serpents... I think even celestial dragons can pull it off."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"....that's a bit worrying...."_
> 
> Pavlin hesitated.
> 
> _"...but it's actually a normal thing you can do.  Most reality dragons never do it because they never need to.  It's simply a matter of running extra mana through your skin.  The Architects can do it too... so can the Dracophants and the rainbow serpents... I think even celestial dragons can pull it off."_


Cosmos:_”why’s he doing it now?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”why’s he doing it now?”_


_"That's the part that worries me.  Because running that extra mana tends to temporarily dull the senses of the skin, like touch and pain, unless you route it a certain way... and while that specific mana redirection can be done by the aforementioned beings, few ever learn to do the form of it that doesn't dull the senses."_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> After a few more minutes, Yig turned to Flora.
> 
> "Alright, I know what will fix the ichor.  But you're not going to like the delivery method."
> 
> ...


*Floras eyes grew wide* "well you were right about one thing... I don't like that" Flora said. *Flora, Demma, and Sandstone did what Yig instructed and got a jade liquid*


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

_“What if she doesn’t remember me?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“What if she doesn’t remember me?”_


_"She does."_

Chaugnar Faugn's mind reached to Universe.

_"In fact, your whereabouts are the one panicked question running through her mind right now.  Route your mind through my psychic link, you'll see her melded and hidden and you can tell her."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"She does."_
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn's mind reached to Universe.
> 
> _"In fact, your whereabouts are the one panicked question running through her mind right now.  Route your mind through my psychic link, you'll see her melded and hidden and you can tell her."_


_“I’m scared of _Me and galaxy at the same time:_losing him/her again” _


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*I paused realizing who’s voice was in my head* _“mom?” _*I never thought I’d ever hear her voice again*


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Galaxy:_“Uni oh my sweet boy is ok you’re the reason I was able to come back”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Floras eyes grew wide* "well you were right about one thing... I don't like that" Flora said. *Flora, Demma, and Sandstone did what Yig instructed and got a jade liquid*


"Looks like it's the right stuff."

Yig now looked at Ahrakas.

"Ahrakas!  Where's the filtration unit in this device?  They need to put this jade fluid in it to fix up the system."


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

*Cosmos looks annoyed*


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Cosmos:”Can someone scan Universe and see if he’s ok?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks annoyed*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Can someone scan Universe and see if he’s ok?”


_"I assure you, he is perfectly fine.  He's in fact better than fine right now.  You ought to have a look inside my head, Cosmos... I think she'll be just as happy to see you as she was when she saw him."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I assure you, he is perfectly fine.  He's in fact better than fine right now.  You ought to have a look inside my head, Cosmos... I think she'll be just as happy to see you as she was when she saw him."_


Cosmos:”I’m worried about Universe”


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Galaxy:_”I want out of here!”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m worried about Universe”


_"Yes, and the thought that was creeping into his head is one we're dealing with right now.  Someone very dear to him lives.  He was worried she wouldn't recognize him... but she does.  Have a look for yourself."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Yes, and the thought that was creeping into his head is one we're dealing with right now.  Someone very dear to him lives.  He was worried she wouldn't recognize him... but she does.  Have a look for yourself."_


*Cosmos sees Galaxy* Cosmos:”She lives.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:_”I want out of here!”_





Universe said:


> *Cosmos sees Galaxy* Cosmos:”She lives.”


_"That she does.  And we know that's the Temple District on Coruscant... Galaxy!  While you were in the temple, did you see any rooms repurposed into a magic laboratory or sigil chamber?  There's a high-value target where you were and I'm trying to figure out her lair."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"That she does.  And we know that's the Temple District on Coruscant... Galaxy!  While you were in the temple, did you see any rooms repurposed into a magic laboratory or sigil chamber?  There's a high-value target where you were and I'm trying to figure out her lair."_


Galaxy:_”I thought that witch took my boy I found too much A spellbook and a research chamber I want to get OUT OF HERE”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

“We have to save her!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:_”I thought that witch took my boy I found too much A spellbook and a research chamber I want to get OUT OF HERE”_





Universe said:


> “We have to save her!”


_"Hold your horses, Universe.  Someone create a statue on the Universe-7.  Just trust me on this."_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like it's the right stuff."
> 
> Yig now looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas!  Where's the filtration unit in this device?  They need to put this jade fluid in it to fix up the system."


*Ahrakas seems to be gone* "we don't have time to wait, where is it?" Flora aked


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Hold your horses, Universe.  Someone create a statue on the Universe-7.  Just trust me on this."_


*Cosmos does*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Ahrakas seems to be gone* "we don't have time to wait, where is it?" Flora aked


"He seems to have stepped out momentarily to retrieve something.  Unfortunately, this contraption is one I do not know, at all.  This one really is on him to tell us."

_((This is a case where I really can't advance without him, as this is his ship and I didn't get pre-authorization from him to dictate where things were in regards to this healing contraption.  Main thing is he is making absolute sure to put school first, and it's led to him not posting for a while on this several times in the past.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos does*


Chaugnar Faugn reached to the statue.

_"Galaxy, you're going to feel something grab at you within the stone.  Confirm it has three fingers and if it does, grab it.  I can pull you to safety."_

Chaugnar Faugn reached a meaty three-fingered hand inside the statue.  He had secretly used his power to make a portal from one stone to another, specifically the statue where Galaxy was.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He seems to have stepped out momentarily to retrieve something.  Unfortunately, this contraption is one I do not know, at all.  This one really is on him to tell us."
> 
> _((This is a case where I really can't advance without him, as this is his ship and I didn't get pre-authorization from him to dictate where things were in regards to this healing contraption.  Main thing is he is making absolute sure to put school first, and it's led to him not posting for a while on this several times in the past.))_


(k)


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn reached to the statue.
> 
> _"Galaxy, you're going to feel something grab at you within the stone.  Confirm it has three fingers and if it does, grab it.  I can pull you to safety."_
> 
> Chaugnar Faugn reached a meaty three-fingered hand inside the statue.  He had secretly used his power to make a portal from one stone to another, specifically the statue where Galaxy was.


*She grabs it*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

*flora gets frustrated and storms out the room*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *She grabs it*


Chaugnar Faugn pulls Galaxy through the statue, into the statue on the Universe-7, and from there out into the ship itself.  His power would have kept her safe during the process, even if a celestial dragon didn't need the boost.

"There, safe and sound."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Looks like it's the right stuff."
> 
> Yig now looked at Ahrakas.
> 
> "Ahrakas!  Where's the filtration unit in this device?  They need to put this jade fluid in it to fix up the system."


_I open a panel in the side of the healing bed. _
Here we go.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I open a panel in the side of the healing bed. _
> Here we go.





TrixieFox said:


> *flora gets frustrated and storms out the room*


"Flora, it's in the side here!"

Once Flora put the jade fluid into the panel, the fluid would mix with the golden ichor and speed up Trix's healing tremendously, even going as far as to reconstruct her arm.

While waiting for Flora, Yig looked at Ahrakas, tongue flicking at each of his fangs.  He rubbed his head with his tail, right where he'd been pressed.

"Hopefully this is the only time we have to clean up this device and reconstruct an arm.  I won't be able to make more jade serum for a few hours, and as willing as I was to do it this time, having the serum milked from my fangs like that too often is not fun."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Flora, it's in the side here!"
> 
> Once Flora put the jade fluid into the panel, the fluid would mix with the golden ichor and speed up Trix's healing tremendously, even going as far as to reconstruct her arm.
> 
> ...


I can imagine so. How long you reckon it will take?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I can imagine so. How long you reckon it will take?


"Under normal circumstances that serum would take an hour to regenerate an arm.  However, mixed with what you already had?  Five minutes, absolute maximum.  Probably less than that since the stuff you were using already had some time to settle in.  And unlike most cases of regeneration, she won't be starving at the end of the process - THAT is the 'god power' behind this serum."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Under normal circumstances that serum would take an hour to regenerate an arm.  However, mixed with what you already had?  Five minutes, absolute maximum.  Probably less than that since the stuff you were using already had some time to settle in.  And unlike most cases of regeneration, she won't be starving at the end of the process - THAT is the 'god power' behind this serum."


Good then we will be getting to business soon.


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Chaugnar Faugn pulls Galaxy through the statue, into the statue on the Universe-7, and from there out into the ship itself.  His power would have kept her safe during the process, even if a celestial dragon didn't need the boost.
> 
> "There, safe and sound."


*She sees me* Galaxy:”UNI!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

*I ran into her arms* “mommy!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

*Galaxy was a beautiful marble white Reality dragon*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *She sees me* Galaxy:”UNI!”





Universe said:


> *I ran into her arms* “mommy!”





Universe said:


> *Galaxy was a beautiful marble white Reality dragon*


_"One more recovered."_

_"Isn't it precious to watch a family come back together?"_

_"Galaxy, he has been through a lot over the course of the last reality or two.  Once this war is over, you two will want to catch up."_

_"Bit by bit, heralds reawaken.  Eventually, it will be our turn."_

_"Universe, wanna tell her about Nebula and Sol?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"One more recovered."_
> 
> _"Isn't it precious to watch a family come back together?"_
> 
> ...


Galaxy:”You got married I told you you were handsome” *Sol shows up*


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Galaxy:”Who’s this cutie?” “Mom meet your grandson Sol” Galaxy:”I’m a grandmother!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

*She hugs him* galaxy:”oh I know you’ll be as just as good a parent as I was”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”You got married I told you you were handsome” *Sol shows up*





Universe said:


> Galaxy:”Who’s this cutie?” “Mom meet your grandson Sol” Galaxy:”I’m a grandmother!”





Universe said:


> *She hugs him* galaxy:”oh I know you’ll be as just as good a parent as I was”


_"He'll be more than just a great parent, Galaxy."_

_"He has two more brothers now.  Whether they're sons or nephews to you..."_

_"Well?  Will the two of you introduce yourselves?"_

Oliver and Firuthi's presences could be felt.  Firuthi was in fact still on the Universe-7, asleep.  Oliver would show up on the ship at Kurt's direction.

_"I'm the little opal-and-turquoise one.  Oliver, the new god of magic.  Cosmos adopted me from dragon-worshiping kobolds, that's why I'm so short."_

_"I'm the peridot-and-amethyst one you might see sleeping.  Name's Firuthi, I handle the echoes domain now.  I've been resting, grappling with the harder part of the job."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He'll be more than just a great parent, Galaxy."_
> 
> _"He has two more brothers now.  Whether they're sons or nephews to you..."_
> 
> ...


Galaxy:”Hello” *She hugs them both*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”Hello” *She hugs them both*


Oliver hugged back.  Firuthi's return hug was not a conscious one, given his slumbering state.

_"Galaxy, there is also some... news that worries some of the dragons, don't know if it'll cause you concern..."_

_"Do you remember the Five, the ones that were there when the first reality dragons came to be?"_

_"They've gone under more names than that, more identities than they can count."_

_"Than WE can count."_

_"We are about to fully wake soon.  Given what we've been told of past times we've woken from induced slumbers, you and the dragons will need to be ready for that moment.  For everyone's sake."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver hugged back.  Firuthi's return hug was not a conscious one, given his slumbering state.
> 
> _"Galaxy, there is also some... news that worries some of the dragons, don't know if it'll cause you concern..."_
> 
> ...


Galaxy:”Hello”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”Hello”


_"Greetings.  We'll go over our real names when we fully awaken, but for now, I'm Pavlin."_

_"Fabiana."_

_"Kurt."_

_"Oriana."_

_"Cooper."_

_"We won't be able to wake up safely while this war is going on - it will cause serious problems for the whole Wheel - so until it ends, we'll need the assistance of dragons like you if we run up against what binds us to our slumber."_

_"Chaugnar Faugn says you found something on Coruscant..."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Greetings.  We'll go over our real names when we fully awaken, but for now, I'm Pavlin."_
> 
> _"Fabiana."_
> 
> ...


Galaxy:”I found this evil lab under the Jedi Council building”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”I found this evil lab under the Jedi Council building”


"I'll relay that."

Ahrakas could feel Chaugnar Faugn mentally speak to him.

_"Ahrakas, when you're done resolving Mandalore... I have reason to believe our primary target on Coruscant is in the Temple Precinct.  The Jedi Temple, specifically... I want to say the southwest spire.  We're going to need the Imperium to launch diversionary attacks so we can go in there uninterrupted..."_

Ahrakas could respond, but Chaugnar Faugn had nothing else to add.

"And now, we wait."


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Galaxy:”Thank you I just woke up there and decided to explore when I realized that it was a lab I tried to get a shuttle off the planet but it was too late two humans tried to hurt me but they’re dead now”


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

“Mom I thought you were dead I missed you so much”


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

*I was still hugging her and I was crying tears of relief*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”Thank you I just woke up there and decided to explore when I realized that it was a lab I tried to get a shuttle off the planet but it was too late two humans tried to hurt me but they’re dead now”


"Did you see dragons with either an iguana face or a slug face in that lab, or any reference to either?"

"What, you're not going to ask about the two humans?"

"Humans are easy enough to stop.  Besides, I want to limit my questions to critical ones and let these two have their heartwarming reunion."


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Did you see dragons with either an iguana face or a slug face in that lab, or any reference to either?"
> 
> "What, you're not going to ask about the two humans?"
> 
> "Humans are easy enough to stop.  Besides, I want to limit my questions to critical ones and let these two have their heartwarming reunion."


Galaxy:”What do you mean?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”What do you mean?”


"There was a second dragon in the same area as you, trying to fight someone.  He said that several dragons have been missing for years.  Two of the ones he mentioned as MIA were Bokrug and Glaaki - Bokrug's got the iguana face, Glaaki's got slug traits.  I want to confirm if there was any mention of them in that lab."


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There was a second dragon in the same area as you, trying to fight someone.  He said that several dragons have been missing for years.  Two of the ones he mentioned as MIA were Bokrug and Glaaki - Bokrug's got the iguana face, Glaaki's got slug traits.  I want to confirm if there was any mention of them in that lab."


Galaxy:”He was in there and I could hear him crying out for help”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”He was in there and I could hear him crying out for help”


"Which one?  Bokrug, Glaaki, or that other dragon who was in the same area?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Which one?  Bokrug, Glaaki, or that other dragon who was in the same area?"


Galaxy:”his face looked like an iguana ok!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Galaxy:”his face looked like an iguana ok!”


_"Chaugnar Faugn, that's enough."_

Cooper's voice resonated.

_"Give her a break, she was in a stressful situation.  The iguana-faced one is almost certainly Bokrug..."_

_"Understood.  Then that lab is definitely the target."_

_"Then who was the other dragon in the same area?"_

_"Blazar, probably, and he's outmatched.  Should we-.... wait.  Blazar's saying not to go and help, he says he's going to learn as much about the opponent as he can and try to leave a message for us.  He *knows* he's out of his league."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Chaugnar Faugn, that's enough."_
> 
> Cooper's voice resonated.
> 
> ...


*I was suddenly standing upright*


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

_“I don’t feel so good”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was suddenly standing upright*





Universe said:


> _“I don’t feel so good”_


Universe felt a mental message.

Blazar:_ "It looks like Galaxy got out.  Sorry pal, but I ran into Izrador directly and she beat me.  She's borrowing power from several captive heralds.  Listen, she has an army of super-zombies from Glaaki's power, insect swarms from Bokrug, and gravity wells from my sister Quasar.  And those were just what I was able to confirm.  I see her raising the rune to steal my power now.  My power is eyebeams, but not just any eyebeams.  I effectively have the Om-"_

Then suddenly, nothing.

Meanwhile, Cooper addressed Ahrakas.

_"Ahrakas, how long until Trix is well?  We're monitoring a situation on Coruscant and... it's not going well.  I think the reality dragon that's fighting on the planet's just lost their battle, and Universe is getting nauseous because of it.  These dragons won't wait for your diversion tactic before enacting a rescue."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe felt a mental message.
> 
> Blazar:_ "It looks like Galaxy got out.  Sorry pal, but I ran into Izrador directly and she beat me.  She's borrowing power from several captive heralds.  Listen, she has an army of super-zombies from Glaaki's power, insect swarms from Bokrug, and gravity wells from my sister Quasar.  And those were just what I was able to confirm.  I see her raising the rune to steal my power now.  My power is eyebeams, but not just any eyebeams.  I effectively have the Om-"_
> 
> ...


Hopefully soon. In the meantime I am giving you command over a captured Bird of Prey and a squadron of stealth fighters to help with the raid on Coruscant. The commander of the unit is my old friend Persius, you might remember him from Mambis party.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hopefully soon. In the meantime I am giving you command over a captured Bird of Prey and a squadron of stealth fighters to help with the raid on Coruscant. The commander of the unit is my old friend Persius, you might remember him from Mambis party.


"Affirmative."

Cooper then resumed addressing the dragons.

_"We got a small contingent from the Imperium.  It's time to put the Universe-7 and the Asgard in orbit above Coruscant."_

_"Will do so when the dragons do."_

Cooper went on the Asgard, leaving Yig to handle things on Ahrakas' ship.  He went for the Asgard's intercom.

"Perseus, do you read?  This is Cooper, currently on board the Asgard.  Head to Coruscant.  We're enacting a rescue and Ahrakas authorized you to come along."


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe felt a mental message.
> 
> Blazar:_ "It looks like Galaxy got out.  Sorry pal, but I ran into Izrador directly and she beat me.  She's borrowing power from several captive heralds.  Listen, she has an army of super-zombies from Glaaki's power, insect swarms from Bokrug, and gravity wells from my sister Quasar.  And those were just what I was able to confirm.  I see her raising the rune to steal my power now.  My power is eyebeams, but not just any eyebeams.  I effectively have the Om-"_
> 
> ...


*I roared unleashing power never seen before* “LEAVE MY FAMILY ALONE!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

*I glowed with a golden aura* Cosmos:”Oh no he’s lost control of his anger”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Affirmative."
> 
> Cooper then resumed addressing the dragons.
> 
> ...


That  is an affirmative. Heading there now.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Flora, it's in the side here!"
> 
> Once Flora put the jade fluid into the panel, the fluid would mix with the golden ichor and speed up Trix's healing tremendously, even going as far as to reconstruct her arm.
> 
> ...


*Flora walked back in and waited with a eyebrow raised*


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

*I was yelling while powering up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I roared unleashing power never seen before* “LEAVE MY FAMILY ALONE!”





Universe said:


> *I glowed with a golden aura* Cosmos:”Oh no he’s lost control of his anger”





Universe said:


> *I was yelling while powering up*


Cosmos heard a voice in his head.

*"Ĉ̴̡̬͝͠o̵͎͂̅̔s̷̗̤͌͑́m̴͙͔̰̲͆̎͒o̵̥̊̊s̸͍̪̬̫̀̏̽͝.̶̣̉̾.̴͇̅̕.̵̧̨̳̊̍̌̐ ̶̪̯̇̀̾͝ͅp̶͕̏ļ̸̈́̂̿ȩ̴̗̘̎a̵̛̝̪̓s̸̞͒̋ͅę̶̪̆ ̶͇̘̤͕͑̓̕͠b̵̩͛r̷̻͕͋i̸͒́͜͝ͅn̸͉̓̅͠g̴̹͚̦͌̂ ̶͈̫̦̔͗t̶͓̉͋̈́͝ḩ̸͋e̸̙̺̋̌̏̋ ̶̹̉̎̎s̶͉̄͜h̵̫͍̣̻͂̍͆ĩ̵̺p̸̯̦̱̼̍̆̽ ̶͇͌́̕t̸͙̰͋̏ȯ̶̧͈͗ ̷̦̦̂́̃̐C̴̖̯̽̄̀͠ȍ̶̯̯͕̘̂̉͝r̴̞̱͔̲͛u̶̞̠̞̜̽͝s̷̛̯̬̅ͅc̴̺̋͘̚a̸͙̐̌n̸͈̭̣̋̇͌̽ẗ̸̹́ͅ.̴̢͉͔̖͒̈ ̵͙̄ ̴̡̥̗̔͌̀I̸͎͚̊͆'̷̺̺̞̪̔́̾v̶̜̟͖̩͆̈̈́ê̵̤̈́̒͝ ̴͑͊̽͘͜s̵͈̣̮̪̈́e̷͉͈̅̀͜é̴̯n̷͍̐̒͝ ̸̦̩̬͖̍̍t̸̝̹̝̻̀̽͌h̴̜̓i̵̻͙̽̍ś̸̩̥̱̪̾͆ ̵̧̪́p̷͙̈́̎o̸̟̻̝̿w̴͍̖̍͋e̸͖͆̃r̷̩̭͔̂͜ ̵̡͔̍̕a̶͇̮̍͑͒̑n̷̢̩̈́̿ͅ ̵̲͑̊̀̕ͅï̵̬̔n̸̡̘̮͑̌f̵̙̈́́̅ĩ̶̫̯̩͕̈n̶̨̛͉̹̙̉̉̚i̵̦͑t̵̛͍̪̀͝é̷̲͎̺̊̄̽ ̵̻̀̍a̵͗̀ͅḿ̴̭̱̲̈́̀o̸̡̅͝û̵͉͓̻͘n̶̳̦͚̈́̾͠t̶̠̬́͋́̚ ̸̙͖̒̽̆o̴̟̫̲̓͠ͅf̵̂ͅ ̶̙̹͎̦͠t̷̜̮̦͌̂̎̀ḯ̴͎̹͖m̸̦͍̟̍̏̈e̵͙̮̹̅̽̕͜͝s̸͕̎̏.̵̹̟͇̄͜͠.̶̻̭̝͑̊̒.̵̪̝͈̙̐ ̷̥̩̠̈́ͅḮ̵̘̟̮̆́̕'̴͔̩͍͒̔ͅl̸̗̠͈̀̌̓l̴̦̖͚͋̃ ̵̢̥̉̇̇h̸̹͘à̶̺̤n̷̦̂̂̎̈́d̶̠̣͖̏̽̆l̷̨̛̍̊̄ͅè̵̯̘̝ ̸̞̆ḫ̸̩̱͉̔i̶̮̮̒m̷̨͙͙̦͑͗̈́͠.̷̛̺̮̜̟.̸͓̩̥̪̋̾"*

Universe, for his part, felt his surroundings fade, to be replaced by some sort of primordial ocean.  He felt ancient waters all around him.. he could still breathe in them, though his yelling was distorted a bit... he knew a place like this was outside of reality.  He heard a voice speak to him, crystal clear even over his yelling.

*"Ù̵͈͎̜̎̆͝ṇ̶̡̾i̸̦͈̝̇͆v̵̯͖͛̾ê̸͕̯̩̇̔͠r̵͚̜̺̈́͆̚͝s̷̡̰͚̤̓ḛ̴̰̈́̐͝.̶̯͗̅͂.̵̧̅͋̕͝.̴̮̱͂̓̽ ̵̲̝͂m̴͓͖͑̕ỵ̸̡͎̗̊ ̸̢̛̜̋̾d̵̢̢̩̽̏͐́ȇ̷̠̘̆͛̒a̵͔͝r̸̥͍̖̿ ̸̢̹̥͆ṋ̷̏͐̓é̵̲̘̾̀̎p̶͓̓͌͑̌h̶̡̠͂̀̓ẹ̶́͂ẃ̶̛͇̲̩̒.̷̡͉̹͛.̸̰̈͝.̶̡͇͘ͅ ̴̿́̏ͅy̵͖̳̏̂͒ô̴̢̼͙͌̃́ù̸̢̥̩͂ ̸̯̫̉̚͝ͅm̶̯͕̏̒̽u̵͓̐ș̴̕t̴̼̗̝͙̅̕͝ ̷̙̖̒͝c̴̻̉l̶̤̙̏͝e̶̞̳͆̓͌a̸̡̯̱̺̍̃̊r̷̭̙̍̎̌ ̷͈̒y̸̨͓̳̙̌̐͂o̶̝̣̲̦͂̀ų̸̧̜̈́͒͝r̶̩͉͛ ̶̣̠̏h̸̢̓ë̵̫͙̝̹́͊ȁ̶͚̪̟͛d̸̻̠̋̈́͗͂.̴̡̱̝̎͗̒̕.̸̣̯̋͑̄̾.̵̲͋ ̸̺̻̒ê̷͇͖͠s̵̡̹̭͈̅͌̈́̎p̷̼͚̗̣̒̂e̷̯̞̣̥̓̑c̸̢͉̤͑̉i̷̥͐͊̊͠a̴̡̼̩̽l̵̬̣̂̐l̴̢̠͙̆y̶̟͇̪̜̍̔̕ ̵̙̫̱̹́k̴͚̲͙̕n̶̛͇͙̹̿̄ò̸̢͎̏͋ẁ̵̜͛́̔ĭ̴̩̥͇̆͊͜n̴͍̻͖̾̎ͅg̸̮̰̯͋͒̕.̵̣̌.̵̺̒͝ͅ.̷̛̱̤̅̀̉ ̷͕̻̦̊̇̈͝ͅw̸̘̻̬̳̃h̵̜̭̼̱̋͠͠͠ȩ̵̫̙͋̽r̶̛̦̭͔̥̉e̶̘͇̩̅ ̴̻̳͂̋͜ý̵̡̬͕͈ö̸̡̪̲́̓̉͝ͅȗ̵̢̥͔͂͗'̸͓̓͆̈́r̴̩͈̭͉̂̈͘͝e̸̢̝̥̲̿́ ̷͙̞̓͐̚͜ḣ̵̼̪̂e̶̢̱̹͐̓ā̶͈̣̞̝̏̂d̵̗̹̯̽̑ͅe̸̘͖͙͉͛̄̃̕d̸̢̼͆̓.̵̭̽̾.̷̻̣̞̯̀̉.̶̥̍̓̃"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cosmos heard a voice in his head.
> 
> *"Ĉ̴̡̬͝͠o̵͎͂̅̔s̷̗̤͌͑́m̴͙͔̰̲͆̎͒o̵̥̊̊s̸͍̪̬̫̀̏̽͝.̶̣̉̾.̴͇̅̕.̵̧̨̳̊̍̌̐ ̶̪̯̇̀̾͝ͅp̶͕̏ļ̸̈́̂̿ȩ̴̗̘̎a̵̛̝̪̓s̸̞͒̋ͅę̶̪̆ ̶͇̘̤͕͑̓̕͠b̵̩͛r̷̻͕͋i̸͒́͜͝ͅn̸͉̓̅͠g̴̹͚̦͌̂ ̶͈̫̦̔͗t̶͓̉͋̈́͝ḩ̸͋e̸̙̺̋̌̏̋ ̶̹̉̎̎s̶͉̄͜h̵̫͍̣̻͂̍͆ĩ̵̺p̸̯̦̱̼̍̆̽ ̶͇͌́̕t̸͙̰͋̏ȯ̶̧͈͗ ̷̦̦̂́̃̐C̴̖̯̽̄̀͠ȍ̶̯̯͕̘̂̉͝r̴̞̱͔̲͛u̶̞̠̞̜̽͝s̷̛̯̬̅ͅc̴̺̋͘̚a̸͙̐̌n̸͈̭̣̋̇͌̽ẗ̸̹́ͅ.̴̢͉͔̖͒̈ ̵͙̄ ̴̡̥̗̔͌̀I̸͎͚̊͆'̷̺̺̞̪̔́̾v̶̜̟͖̩͆̈̈́ê̵̤̈́̒͝ ̴͑͊̽͘͜s̵͈̣̮̪̈́e̷͉͈̅̀͜é̴̯n̷͍̐̒͝ ̸̦̩̬͖̍̍t̸̝̹̝̻̀̽͌h̴̜̓i̵̻͙̽̍ś̸̩̥̱̪̾͆ ̵̧̪́p̷͙̈́̎o̸̟̻̝̿w̴͍̖̍͋e̸͖͆̃r̷̩̭͔̂͜ ̵̡͔̍̕a̶͇̮̍͑͒̑n̷̢̩̈́̿ͅ ̵̲͑̊̀̕ͅï̵̬̔n̸̡̘̮͑̌f̵̙̈́́̅ĩ̶̫̯̩͕̈n̶̨̛͉̹̙̉̉̚i̵̦͑t̵̛͍̪̀͝é̷̲͎̺̊̄̽ ̵̻̀̍a̵͗̀ͅḿ̴̭̱̲̈́̀o̸̡̅͝û̵͉͓̻͘n̶̳̦͚̈́̾͠t̶̠̬́͋́̚ ̸̙͖̒̽̆o̴̟̫̲̓͠ͅf̵̂ͅ ̶̙̹͎̦͠t̷̜̮̦͌̂̎̀ḯ̴͎̹͖m̸̦͍̟̍̏̈e̵͙̮̹̅̽̕͜͝s̸͕̎̏.̵̹̟͇̄͜͠.̶̻̭̝͑̊̒.̵̪̝͈̙̐ ̷̥̩̠̈́ͅḮ̵̘̟̮̆́̕'̴͔̩͍͒̔ͅl̸̗̠͈̀̌̓l̴̦̖͚͋̃ ̵̢̥̉̇̇h̸̹͘à̶̺̤n̷̦̂̂̎̈́d̶̠̣͖̏̽̆l̷̨̛̍̊̄ͅè̵̯̘̝ ̸̞̆ḫ̸̩̱͉̔i̶̮̮̒m̷̨͙͙̦͑͗̈́͠.̷̛̺̮̜̟.̸͓̩̥̪̋̾"*
> 
> ...


“I WANT THIS TO END NOW!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I WANT THIS TO END NOW!”


*"Ȉ̸̲̇z̵͎̑ŕ̵̲̗͌̕a̶̟͈̞̭͛͐͠͝d̶͕̳̣́͂͜ȯ̸̠r̵̛̹̗͎̈́̀ ̷̨͖̤̱͑i̷̧͍̯͊̿s̵̖͕̳̼̑̈́ ̶̭͙̬̳̊ǎ̸͙͙̔̐ ̸̨̝̮̹̂̕w̸̜̖̞̔͋͝h̷̤̅õ̵̰̩͙̔l̴̺͔̞̍ȩ̶̥͓̐ ̵̯̙̙͍͌̎͘̕d̴̢̠̭̫͒̓i̷͚͙̝̽̍̓́͜f̴̪͍̲̪͑̐̂f̶͎̫̈ȇ̶͕̞̤͙r̶̩̲̥͍̎̌ẹ̵̻͝n̴̖͖̗̖̈́t̷̰͎̦͆̏͝͠ ̷̬̜̗̅͂̓͜ć̵̱͗̋̊l̶͙͕̈́̂̚͜a̵͈̮͛͜͝s̴̤̠̫̭̉̇s̷̼̭̺̍͂̕ ̶̧̠̩̒o̶͓͈͙͐̐f̶̢̘͕͐ ̷̗͍͉͚̃̊o̶͍̩̻͝p̷̘͉͑p̷̩̃̄o̷̭͇̐͘n̴̖͈͍͊e̴̻̚n̴̮͒̌͐͠t̵͚̯̚.̸̤̬̹̇̈́̓̎͜.̷̙͍̍̇̓̏.̶̳̖̑ ̸̢̫̫̇I̷͇̓̓̉ ̷͉͈̳̳͒̑̍s̴͖͕͒̓̃̽e̸͕͛̔̑e̴̟͈̕ͅ ̸̜̆y̷͚̥̳̗̅͆ȯ̸̢̫̈̕ụ̶̭͍̓͘ ̸̺̯͓̮̓b̶̹͎̿̑̉ṵ̸̙̹̒̈̈ͅí̶̻̦̱̀̿ĺ̴͓̗d̸͈̳̟̮̉î̷̧̪̄͌n̵̖͔͊̒̌̕ͅg̴̩̭͖̀̍ ̴̯̭̭̰͐̆͘u̸̡̲̯̹̔͊̿p̷̺̩̫̀̽̚̚ ̵̢̞͗̊ṗ̶̺̼͔̂o̴̧̹̬͑͑w̴͇̐̊͜͝ḙ̷͖̈́̉͒̑r̷̟̻̝̋.̸̞͛͒́̐.̸̪̙̂̌͐͋.̷͉̺͇͠ ̶̘̊̂̋̿n̵͔̈́̃ò̴͎̥̜̜̉̎̚ ̵̞̭̖̩̿́͐ȧ̸̜̝̳͛͌m̷̺͗͐̂ö̴̖̦̳͕͝ǔ̴̳͖͝ͅṅ̶͉t̴̰͙͋̎̋ ̴̡̑ő̴̤̪́͌f̵͚͉̆ ̷̢̧͙͝ͅṕ̶̦͊̇o̵͉̬̙͙̿̈́w̵̹̅͌͐e̴̺̼͖̖̒r̸̢̢̹͎͐̈́͑ ̷̡͚̣̏͝w̶̠͚̳̤̔̈̐̓i̴̬͔͛l̵̫̼̿̓̀l̸̯̟̖͚͂ ̶̦̪̟̱͗o̸͚̪̜̽̓̾v̸̡͍̠̺̽̾̓e̴̘̦̤̋̊͑̚r̵̡̢͝c̶̱̳͕͂o̴̳̺͚̞͑̿̑̑m̶̧̹͓͛̀͆̀ë̸̯̫͇̤͝ ̶̙̻̰̄̄͊͜h̴͔̦̑͠e̸̬̮͂̇r̶̡̘̳͈̽̿̉ ̷̧̟͖̳͒͗͝d̸̫̦̻̦̉̌è̶͓͓̼f̸͈̤̘̔ẹ̸̀͝ṇ̵̼͇̄̀͜s̵̛̬̠̿͑͝ḛ̵̲͠ŝ̷͕̈́͐͝.̶͚͂.̴̢̜̲̯͒.̷̳̿̋̑ ̶̲͚̫͐̍̏y̶̟͋o̷̳͖̔͊͝u̵͔̺̩̫̾ ̷͍̼̺̯̃̃̒͝w̷̗͙̓͆̌í̸̙͉̮̈́ḷ̸̥̞̔͗l̸͓̮̟̖̽̿̈́ ̴̩͒̈͜ǹ̶̠̬̅e̷͇̽ë̵͕̣́d̷͔̗̲̏ ̵͚̫̰̩̔t̴̛͔͆̔̆o̵̧͌͝ ̶̬̎e̵̺͙̩̓ẋ̵͈͕̥͉̔̿p̵̼͗̏̓ḷ̵̨̆͛͋o̶̯̗̯͒̈́̕i̵̦̩͂t̸͖͒̅ ̴̩̈́̃ǭ̷͚̱̒͂t̶̨̼̀ͅh̶͎͚̦̄͠͠ę̷͚͙͍͝r̴̻̽͝ ̶͚̽̚a̶͚̝͎͍̅̉d̵̢͋́̽͝v̷̛̥͎̠̞͒a̷̹̓̓̉̈n̶͓̞̤̞͆̎t̷̢̺̫̺̃à̴̯͔̀̃g̵͍͕̗̞͒̇̑̍e̷̞͍̤̋s̶̒̈́́̈́ͅ.̷͎͑̀.̸̫͚̆̿.̷̛̖̹̟́ ̴̝̩̲̪̈͒̆̈́ä̷͍́̈͝n̸͚̝̤̺͆d̸͍̃͂ ̸̻͖̣̱́̀͐͘f̴̢̳̬̌̆̕o̸̜̙͊̅͠͝ȓ̵͓͖̗͂ ̸̨̯̼̎̂t̴̝͇͊͐͂̐h̷͈͊̉̒̾ã̵͎͙̘̿͌̚t̸̮̻̯̓̆͑̚ͅ ̴̡̟̜͔́̒͝y̴̜̒̈ö̴̼̞́ȕ̸̬̰̖̇͗ ̷̧͙͉̐ń̴̥̫͈̉̐͒e̷̠̝̩͝e̷̡̢̨̎͆̊d̷̮̱̟̙͒ ̴̻̻͗a̴͖̙̰͜͝ ̸̧̛̹̯͐͑̍͜c̸̞̺̬͚͐̀̈́l̶̹͖̱̫̆̽e̵͍̰̍̍̌̊a̶̢͍̮͎̎r̸̦͚͙̤͝ ̷̨̙̰͆̅͜ĥ̷̲̘̰̩́e̸͍͓̗̽̈͗a̷̻͇̰̓͐̐̀͜d̶̩̝̓̈́.̵̡͈̪͋̈̀.̷̖͙̫̥̍̾̂.̸̡̧͋͌"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ȉ̸̲̇z̵͎̑ŕ̵̲̗͌̕a̶̟͈̞̭͛͐͠͝d̶͕̳̣́͂͜ȯ̸̠r̵̛̹̗͎̈́̀ ̷̨͖̤̱͑i̷̧͍̯͊̿s̵̖͕̳̼̑̈́ ̶̭͙̬̳̊ǎ̸͙͙̔̐ ̸̨̝̮̹̂̕w̸̜̖̞̔͋͝h̷̤̅õ̵̰̩͙̔l̴̺͔̞̍ȩ̶̥͓̐ ̵̯̙̙͍͌̎͘̕d̴̢̠̭̫͒̓i̷͚͙̝̽̍̓́͜f̴̪͍̲̪͑̐̂f̶͎̫̈ȇ̶͕̞̤͙r̶̩̲̥͍̎̌ẹ̵̻͝n̴̖͖̗̖̈́t̷̰͎̦͆̏͝͠ ̷̬̜̗̅͂̓͜ć̵̱͗̋̊l̶͙͕̈́̂̚͜a̵͈̮͛͜͝s̴̤̠̫̭̉̇s̷̼̭̺̍͂̕ ̶̧̠̩̒o̶͓͈͙͐̐f̶̢̘͕͐ ̷̗͍͉͚̃̊o̶͍̩̻͝p̷̘͉͑p̷̩̃̄o̷̭͇̐͘n̴̖͈͍͊e̴̻̚n̴̮͒̌͐͠t̵͚̯̚.̸̤̬̹̇̈́̓̎͜.̷̙͍̍̇̓̏.̶̳̖̑ ̸̢̫̫̇I̷͇̓̓̉ ̷͉͈̳̳͒̑̍s̴͖͕͒̓̃̽e̸͕͛̔̑e̴̟͈̕ͅ ̸̜̆y̷͚̥̳̗̅͆ȯ̸̢̫̈̕ụ̶̭͍̓͘ ̸̺̯͓̮̓b̶̹͎̿̑̉ṵ̸̙̹̒̈̈ͅí̶̻̦̱̀̿ĺ̴͓̗d̸͈̳̟̮̉î̷̧̪̄͌n̵̖͔͊̒̌̕ͅg̴̩̭͖̀̍ ̴̯̭̭̰͐̆͘u̸̡̲̯̹̔͊̿p̷̺̩̫̀̽̚̚ ̵̢̞͗̊ṗ̶̺̼͔̂o̴̧̹̬͑͑w̴͇̐̊͜͝ḙ̷͖̈́̉͒̑r̷̟̻̝̋.̸̞͛͒́̐.̸̪̙̂̌͐͋.̷͉̺͇͠ ̶̘̊̂̋̿n̵͔̈́̃ò̴͎̥̜̜̉̎̚ ̵̞̭̖̩̿́͐ȧ̸̜̝̳͛͌m̷̺͗͐̂ö̴̖̦̳͕͝ǔ̴̳͖͝ͅṅ̶͉t̴̰͙͋̎̋ ̴̡̑ő̴̤̪́͌f̵͚͉̆ ̷̢̧͙͝ͅṕ̶̦͊̇o̵͉̬̙͙̿̈́w̵̹̅͌͐e̴̺̼͖̖̒r̸̢̢̹͎͐̈́͑ ̷̡͚̣̏͝w̶̠͚̳̤̔̈̐̓i̴̬͔͛l̵̫̼̿̓̀l̸̯̟̖͚͂ ̶̦̪̟̱͗o̸͚̪̜̽̓̾v̸̡͍̠̺̽̾̓e̴̘̦̤̋̊͑̚r̵̡̢͝c̶̱̳͕͂o̴̳̺͚̞͑̿̑̑m̶̧̹͓͛̀͆̀ë̸̯̫͇̤͝ ̶̙̻̰̄̄͊͜h̴͔̦̑͠e̸̬̮͂̇r̶̡̘̳͈̽̿̉ ̷̧̟͖̳͒͗͝d̸̫̦̻̦̉̌è̶͓͓̼f̸͈̤̘̔ẹ̸̀͝ṇ̵̼͇̄̀͜s̵̛̬̠̿͑͝ḛ̵̲͠ŝ̷͕̈́͐͝.̶͚͂.̴̢̜̲̯͒.̷̳̿̋̑ ̶̲͚̫͐̍̏y̶̟͋o̷̳͖̔͊͝u̵͔̺̩̫̾ ̷͍̼̺̯̃̃̒͝w̷̗͙̓͆̌í̸̙͉̮̈́ḷ̸̥̞̔͗l̸͓̮̟̖̽̿̈́ ̴̩͒̈͜ǹ̶̠̬̅e̷͇̽ë̵͕̣́d̷͔̗̲̏ ̵͚̫̰̩̔t̴̛͔͆̔̆o̵̧͌͝ ̶̬̎e̵̺͙̩̓ẋ̵͈͕̥͉̔̿p̵̼͗̏̓ḷ̵̨̆͛͋o̶̯̗̯͒̈́̕i̵̦̩͂t̸͖͒̅ ̴̩̈́̃ǭ̷͚̱̒͂t̶̨̼̀ͅh̶͎͚̦̄͠͠ę̷͚͙͍͝r̴̻̽͝ ̶͚̽̚a̶͚̝͎͍̅̉d̵̢͋́̽͝v̷̛̥͎̠̞͒a̷̹̓̓̉̈n̶͓̞̤̞͆̎t̷̢̺̫̺̃à̴̯͔̀̃g̵͍͕̗̞͒̇̑̍e̷̞͍̤̋s̶̒̈́́̈́ͅ.̷͎͑̀.̸̫͚̆̿.̷̛̖̹̟́ ̴̝̩̲̪̈͒̆̈́ä̷͍́̈͝n̸͚̝̤̺͆d̸͍̃͂ ̸̻͖̣̱́̀͐͘f̴̢̳̬̌̆̕o̸̜̙͊̅͠͝ȓ̵͓͖̗͂ ̸̨̯̼̎̂t̴̝͇͊͐͂̐h̷͈͊̉̒̾ã̵͎͙̘̿͌̚t̸̮̻̯̓̆͑̚ͅ ̴̡̟̜͔́̒͝y̴̜̒̈ö̴̼̞́ȕ̸̬̰̖̇͗ ̷̧͙͉̐ń̴̥̫͈̉̐͒e̷̠̝̩͝e̷̡̢̨̎͆̊d̷̮̱̟̙͒ ̴̻̻͗a̴͖̙̰͜͝ ̸̧̛̹̯͐͑̍͜c̸̞̺̬͚͐̀̈́l̶̹͖̱̫̆̽e̵͍̰̍̍̌̊a̶̢͍̮͎̎r̸̦͚͙̤͝ ̷̨̙̰͆̅͜ĥ̷̲̘̰̩́e̸͍͓̗̽̈͗a̷̻͇̰̓͐̐̀͜d̶̩̝̓̈́.̵̡͈̪͋̈̀.̷̖͙̫̥̍̾̂.̸̡̧͋͌"*


“HOW!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

“THIS ENDS NOW!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “HOW!”





Universe said:


> “THIS ENDS NOW!”


*"Y̸̡͔͛o̴̮̖̙͝ű̶̪̉ ̶̮̱̮͊͆̌a̷͎̲͗̅̈́̀r̷̺̻̎ẽ̶͚̜̼͙̐̔͝ ̶͔͎͐͆͐̕i̷̫͕̺̍n̸̜̈́ ̴͍̾̊͝a̴̮̥͇͐͘ ̴̰͋̈́p̷̠͓̦̙̏͑̒̑r̶͈̰̐̉́̕͜i̷͇̮͍̦̇͐̿̚m̶̼̼͎͙͝o̷͙̓͝r̸̝̈́d̴̟̬̔i̶̻͐͒́ͅâ̷̝̼̭̗̎l̵͕̔̎̂̔ ̵͖̇̇s̸̢̩̲̬͌̕ę̷̫̞̫̀́̾ą̷̭͙̐͌ ̷̢̱̲̥͗̑o̸̗͊͘͠u̷̗͍̾̈́́̈́t̶̬̙̙̅̋s̵͕̫͍̼̓̑ḯ̸͖͉̋͊ḑ̴̥̝̒̊̚͝e̶̗̓̓͛͂ ̵̘̦̝̓ͅỏ̷̳̫̼̅̊f̶̪̓̊̈́͝ ̵̪̞̠̭͌̎͝r̶̥̬͓͑e̴̱̐a̶͓̐l̴̥̝̉̽̔į̴͕͓̊̊͝t̴̡́ẏ̵̻̬̟͝.̸̺̌̏͘.̸̳̻̻͐̋.̶͙̇̌͝ ̷̨̮͚̂̊̈Ì̴̜ ̶̪̯̦̾̈́b̴̲̲͒͌r̴̝̱̘͇̋͐̑o̶̦̼̥̞͗ȕ̸̻̺̈̀͠g̶̡͊ḩ̸̢̭̏͋̉͜t̵̠͗̎̂ ̷̟͕̯̏̇̈́y̸̨̙̒ó̵͙͆͌̓u̶͕͕͂̆͒͠ͅ ̸̤̪̐̌́t̶͙̙̩̍̀͑ͅö̷̲̓͆̚ ̵̡̫͔͂̏̚i̸̯̟͖̒̄̌͝t̵͚̻͊ ̴̡͊̂̈̿f̸̺̋̏́̓͜ǒ̶͙̗͂̏͠r̶̫̣̮͊͗̓ ̵̙̫̍͛̏͠t̴͚̠̎̓͑͋h̸̫͈̝͝e̷̳̽̈́ ̴̘̘̎͌̓̂p̴̺̅ų̴̙͚́̑͐ṟ̶̨͙̫̾̓̕p̵͎̗̚͝o̴̪͙̭̬̾͗̄s̷̪̿ë̶͉̹́̊͑̐ͅs̸̺̤̈́ ̶̳̑̂́ổ̶͓̝̜̚f̸͓̳͈͕̽͆̈ ̴̞͓͔̞͘t̸̯̼̎̿̾r̵̤̘̈̓͐ŷ̴̡̅̔͝i̸̫̼̳̰̎̈́̚ṅ̵̮̙g̵̮̺̫͊̐͝ ̷̰̻̇̿͘t̵̩̫̭̽̏̿͠ỏ̷̙̌͜ ̸̡̢̎̎́͜c̵̢̊͐̒ͅa̸̩̠̖͑̈́l̸̻̻͔̈́͌͘m̶̮̆ ̵͓̺̲̃̎̕y̵̘̦̤̫̒ö̶̪̻ͅȗ̵͎͚́̓ ̵̤͓̚͘d̵̨͖͚̰̿̄̓̈́o̷̪̚w̶̲̪͎̅̊͂͘n̴̳̮͊.̸̬͍͉̅͜.̷͖͇̇̎.̴͙̓̈́̈́̏ ̵͓̌I̵̡̧̤̝͒ ̵̛̺̞̞͊͜͠ŵ̷̡̤̻̈́͂͗a̴͍̅n̷̮̬̐͘t̶̹̎ ̷̙̙̩͒͝y̶̡̽͛͝͝ô̸̼̗̝͍u̶͔̜͉͘ ̸̨͖̝̈̈́̎͠t̸̼̆̆o̴̺̜̅̚ ̷̛̝̰̿̍s̸͔̪͗̚t̴͍͛̊́͠a̴̧͊̀̔r̸̡̯͉̰̽̕e̶͇͖̥̒̋ ̸̗̠́ő̶̖̼̅͛̊u̷͌̓̽͜t̸̝̫͇͚̓̋ ̵̡͎̩̎í̶̩̕ń̸̳̣t̴̨͘ỏ̵̙͝ ̶̲̲̋i̷̼̖̖̖̾ţ̵͆̀.̸͉̑̓.̴̡͍̬̖͌̍.̵͖̹̰̪̋̕ ̷̛̤͂́̐à̸͙̈́n̸̼̄̈d̶͉͓̰̈̿̄̚ ̵͉̤̗̀̔s̷̳̈́̍̎l̶̡̠͘o̷̧͉̣̿̊̃̕w̶̛̠͐l̵̟͕̂y̸̧̋̈͐̚.̷̪͑̂̈́͘.̷̰̊͠.̷̧̟̤̐ ̵̝̪̯͐́͠d̵̩̰͖̑̆ę̶̧͚̉l̸̠̤̖͈͌̐í̶̤̄͋͝b̵̥̼̹̩̑̉e̶̡̦͙͑̔́̓r̶̳̟̲̠̆͊͝a̵̟͚͓͐̍͛t̴̝̞̘͉͊e̶̳͕̐̄̍͝l̵̢͇̦̂y̸̺̭̮̭͐̀̓͛.̶͚̍.̶̹͙͔̜̊.̷̗̆ ̶̫́t̸͚͙̝̠͗̎͝͝e̴̯͈̦̻͝ļ̷̑ͅl̴̨̙͇̊ ̴̖͚̟͂͛͛́m̶͕̀̈é̵͔̤̻̭̉̚ ̸̨̮͙̪͊ẅ̵̨̟́͒͌h̷̺͈͒͊̀̂a̶̝͔̹͛̋̇̎ṭ̸͐̀̾ ̵̢̨̲͚͑͐y̸͍̩͌̂̃͋ö̸̡̧̖͓́̈͝u̵̡͙͐ ̸͍͈̭̑̇ḥ̷̮́a̸̘̐̌v̸̖͆̓́̔ẻ̷͙̪̙̔̄ ̵͚̊b̴̞̪̯̯͑̈́͝͝u̸̝̞̼͋̀̎̆ì̷͍̝̻l̵̜̇ţ̴̼̖͇̃,̵̗̗͙̑̿͌ ̶͕̻̥́̃t̷̳̙̦͚̀h̸̺̦̖̑̚ͅe̵̥̓̈́͝s̶̛̩̘̖̠e̸̢̬̞̔ ̶̖͖̓͋p̸͔̯̄̉a̵̗͕̣͔̍s̶͙͖̠͂̓̋t̷͙̩̥̂͛͐ ̸̺̦̖͚͆̋t̵̢̑w̸̨̛̥͋͊ö̴̜͜ͅ ̸̠͖̞̉r̵̪̟̐è̵̙̬̩͊a̸̢̿̕l̵̥̥̪̮̒̓͘͠i̶͓͓̒͑̐̑t̶̥͖̏i̵̜̯̯̇̑e̶̤͔̿̅̂͌s̶̟̖̅̈́́̾.̷͈̹̬̬̽͛.̵͖̈́͛̈́͠.̵̛̙͗͗̉"*

Universe could sense a presence shaking its head.

*"̸̖͉̠̳̔İ̸̧͉̭̈́̚ ̶̼̠̥̣̌͛͆́k̷̭̓ṉ̴̭̹̄̐̃̚o̴̩̲̜͔̒̽͒ẃ̴̗̅ ̸̼̻̀͂̚ͅy̸̳̭̣̠̍ǒ̵̖̆͛u̸̬͠ ̵̹̅̿w̸̰̜͍̺̆̀̚a̶͙̦̰̮̽̅̕n̴̹̲̽̑̓͘t̸͙̲͗ ̴̭́̌̎ẗ̷̨̛̓͝o̶̭̭̽ ̴͖̿̈e̵̡̲̱̍̄n̶̙̺̱̈́̀d̵͔̹̀̓ ̸̪͇́͛̇̽t̶̢̲̦͕̓͊̓̕h̵̙̝̘̄̑̍i̵̜͆̅͆s̸̭̅̀̈́ͅ.̴̤̭̅̎͂.̸͈̐́̓.̸̳̹̉̄̑͑ ̶͔̬̙́͒̇̃Í̷̡̛͝ ̸̰̓̒̅w̵̛̘̿̅a̷̫̬̪̣͑̉n̸͉̉̚͠t̶͔͌͆ ̶̧͘ẏ̴̳o̷̭̭̯͇͂u̷͙̾͑̍ ̴͉̏̈́̋̕t̴̢̛̞̻͙̀̉̓o̵̠͐̚ ̴̧̟͔̂s̶̯͉͇̬͋̏͋ṳ̷͚͙͌͑͝c̸͓͓͙̅͊̓ĉ̵͉͙̤̿̔̕ͅḛ̸̘̥̻̀̓e̴̢̬̦̓̑̊͝ḍ̷̣͖̈̓.̵̫̩̘͔̅̌͛.̷͕̋̈́.̴͇̥̪̓ ̴̣̞̺̘͋̋r̶͙̼̘͋̚͠î̴̥͈̺g̵̙̎͂̎͐h̶̞̒t̵̖͚͆͆̃ ̷̧͍̤̍n̸̰͒o̶̰͈̖̓͘w̵̘̓̈́̈,̶̦̎̈͐̆ ̶̭̈́̿y̷̯̹͔̼̾o̸͎̜̱̹͊̕u̷̹̠̰̘̅ ̶̥̫̭͌͐̃a̴̙͑͌r̶̦̂͌͒̓ě̸͎̥̬ͅ ̵̗̗̱͐͝ṁ̷̞̃̒̍â̷̝̘̝̥k̸̳̪̬͌̿̈į̷͉͔̥̾n̵̨͚̿̋g̷̦͔͕̈́ ̸̰͇̦̽̋̓͘t̶̖̞͎͕̒̎͠͝h̶̢̠̊ë̵̡̃̕ ̴͙̊̽s̴̭̍͠ą̷̘̾̔m̴̛̦͎̀͜e̴͙͘ ̵͎̹͈̈́m̷͈̼̘͔̾͝i̵̟̣̤͂͆̚͠ͅs̸̭̋͆͑t̵͉͑̒ȃ̷̯̇͘k̵͉̂ẹ̷̗̈́̏̒̎.̷̤̯̜̓̿̽̏.̶̞̰͛̍̈̌͜.̸̘͓̯̓ ̵̡̛̩̇ẗ̴̻̹́ḩ̵̪͚̗̓͘͠à̴̢͔͓͕t̴̖̔́ ̶̱̑̄̾̎V̸̙͓̅͊̀͝o̷͙̫͕̠̿̒̀̊r̴̨͙̞͆͛ṿ̸͕̱͊͋͠a̷̙͗̐d̷̤̑̄̽̒ö̵̼̣̲̉̕š̶̢̟͉̼ś̸̗̙̾͝ ̸̡̱̘͎̔̌͑a̵̫̓̿͐ͅn̵̨͝ḑ̸̣̬̈́ ̸̗͈̬̣̄͝Ṅ̴̯y̵͔̗̤̒̈ő̵̫g̴̠̤̺͎̀͒͊t̸̻̜̱̬̾̅͠h̷̨̨͕͐̋a̷̱͐̔̃͘ ̴̼͆̾̓ͅm̴̤̆̌̅̄a̶͓͖̼̠̒̋d̷̛̻͔͒͜ͅẹ̷͔̻̠͛̋͠.̷̧̘̃̿.̸̣͍̫̳̑͐̈.̵̱͐͒ ̵̨̻͎͑̀ẁ̷̀͐ͅh̶̠͓̥̿̍ë̷̹̫̦́̽́̐n̴̞͉̔̎͝ ̷̧͍̞̙̑͌́̍ț̷̃͑h̴͓̯̙̻̽e̶͓͚̙̊͌ÿ̵̤̬̼̭̃̑̂ ̶̡̮͖͙͌̽w̶̧͇̒̋̈͐e̶̪̣̔̽͒͗r̷͇̗̱̜͂̌̋̓ȩ̴̠̥̬͑͝ ̶̲͕̺̓̓͝g̶̰̰̋̈́̍ͅô̸͚̥̓̄̕i̷̤̘̎̀n̵̖̥͛͘͝͠g̵̬͍̻̭̉̚ ̴̙̹͈̀̑a̸̜̋͒̈́g̵̰̦͒͌͂á̸͔̳̦ǐ̸̛̦ͅn̷̨̼̿͂̑̔s̴͖͌͒t̴̬̲̝̓͘ ̴̨̠̙̣̄͌̈́h̵͚̝̫̥͆͋e̵͍̝͔͛ͅr̶̯̘̔.̷̧̻͉͛.̵̨̡̛͙̦̈́̂̓.̷͍̺͒͗̏"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Y̸̡͔͛o̴̮̖̙͝ű̶̪̉ ̶̮̱̮͊͆̌a̷͎̲͗̅̈́̀r̷̺̻̎ẽ̶͚̜̼͙̐̔͝ ̶͔͎͐͆͐̕i̷̫͕̺̍n̸̜̈́ ̴͍̾̊͝a̴̮̥͇͐͘ ̴̰͋̈́p̷̠͓̦̙̏͑̒̑r̶͈̰̐̉́̕͜i̷͇̮͍̦̇͐̿̚m̶̼̼͎͙͝o̷͙̓͝r̸̝̈́d̴̟̬̔i̶̻͐͒́ͅâ̷̝̼̭̗̎l̵͕̔̎̂̔ ̵͖̇̇s̸̢̩̲̬͌̕ę̷̫̞̫̀́̾ą̷̭͙̐͌ ̷̢̱̲̥͗̑o̸̗͊͘͠u̷̗͍̾̈́́̈́t̶̬̙̙̅̋s̵͕̫͍̼̓̑ḯ̸͖͉̋͊ḑ̴̥̝̒̊̚͝e̶̗̓̓͛͂ ̵̘̦̝̓ͅỏ̷̳̫̼̅̊f̶̪̓̊̈́͝ ̵̪̞̠̭͌̎͝r̶̥̬͓͑e̴̱̐a̶͓̐l̴̥̝̉̽̔į̴͕͓̊̊͝t̴̡́ẏ̵̻̬̟͝.̸̺̌̏͘.̸̳̻̻͐̋.̶͙̇̌͝ ̷̨̮͚̂̊̈Ì̴̜ ̶̪̯̦̾̈́b̴̲̲͒͌r̴̝̱̘͇̋͐̑o̶̦̼̥̞͗ȕ̸̻̺̈̀͠g̶̡͊ḩ̸̢̭̏͋̉͜t̵̠͗̎̂ ̷̟͕̯̏̇̈́y̸̨̙̒ó̵͙͆͌̓u̶͕͕͂̆͒͠ͅ ̸̤̪̐̌́t̶͙̙̩̍̀͑ͅö̷̲̓͆̚ ̵̡̫͔͂̏̚i̸̯̟͖̒̄̌͝t̵͚̻͊ ̴̡͊̂̈̿f̸̺̋̏́̓͜ǒ̶͙̗͂̏͠r̶̫̣̮͊͗̓ ̵̙̫̍͛̏͠t̴͚̠̎̓͑͋h̸̫͈̝͝e̷̳̽̈́ ̴̘̘̎͌̓̂p̴̺̅ų̴̙͚́̑͐ṟ̶̨͙̫̾̓̕p̵͎̗̚͝o̴̪͙̭̬̾͗̄s̷̪̿ë̶͉̹́̊͑̐ͅs̸̺̤̈́ ̶̳̑̂́ổ̶͓̝̜̚f̸͓̳͈͕̽͆̈ ̴̞͓͔̞͘t̸̯̼̎̿̾r̵̤̘̈̓͐ŷ̴̡̅̔͝i̸̫̼̳̰̎̈́̚ṅ̵̮̙g̵̮̺̫͊̐͝ ̷̰̻̇̿͘t̵̩̫̭̽̏̿͠ỏ̷̙̌͜ ̸̡̢̎̎́͜c̵̢̊͐̒ͅa̸̩̠̖͑̈́l̸̻̻͔̈́͌͘m̶̮̆ ̵͓̺̲̃̎̕y̵̘̦̤̫̒ö̶̪̻ͅȗ̵͎͚́̓ ̵̤͓̚͘d̵̨͖͚̰̿̄̓̈́o̷̪̚w̶̲̪͎̅̊͂͘n̴̳̮͊.̸̬͍͉̅͜.̷͖͇̇̎.̴͙̓̈́̈́̏ ̵͓̌I̵̡̧̤̝͒ ̵̛̺̞̞͊͜͠ŵ̷̡̤̻̈́͂͗a̴͍̅n̷̮̬̐͘t̶̹̎ ̷̙̙̩͒͝y̶̡̽͛͝͝ô̸̼̗̝͍u̶͔̜͉͘ ̸̨͖̝̈̈́̎͠t̸̼̆̆o̴̺̜̅̚ ̷̛̝̰̿̍s̸͔̪͗̚t̴͍͛̊́͠a̴̧͊̀̔r̸̡̯͉̰̽̕e̶͇͖̥̒̋ ̸̗̠́ő̶̖̼̅͛̊u̷͌̓̽͜t̸̝̫͇͚̓̋ ̵̡͎̩̎í̶̩̕ń̸̳̣t̴̨͘ỏ̵̙͝ ̶̲̲̋i̷̼̖̖̖̾ţ̵͆̀.̸͉̑̓.̴̡͍̬̖͌̍.̵͖̹̰̪̋̕ ̷̛̤͂́̐à̸͙̈́n̸̼̄̈d̶͉͓̰̈̿̄̚ ̵͉̤̗̀̔s̷̳̈́̍̎l̶̡̠͘o̷̧͉̣̿̊̃̕w̶̛̠͐l̵̟͕̂y̸̧̋̈͐̚.̷̪͑̂̈́͘.̷̰̊͠.̷̧̟̤̐ ̵̝̪̯͐́͠d̵̩̰͖̑̆ę̶̧͚̉l̸̠̤̖͈͌̐í̶̤̄͋͝b̵̥̼̹̩̑̉e̶̡̦͙͑̔́̓r̶̳̟̲̠̆͊͝a̵̟͚͓͐̍͛t̴̝̞̘͉͊e̶̳͕̐̄̍͝l̵̢͇̦̂y̸̺̭̮̭͐̀̓͛.̶͚̍.̶̹͙͔̜̊.̷̗̆ ̶̫́t̸͚͙̝̠͗̎͝͝e̴̯͈̦̻͝ļ̷̑ͅl̴̨̙͇̊ ̴̖͚̟͂͛͛́m̶͕̀̈é̵͔̤̻̭̉̚ ̸̨̮͙̪͊ẅ̵̨̟́͒͌h̷̺͈͒͊̀̂a̶̝͔̹͛̋̇̎ṭ̸͐̀̾ ̵̢̨̲͚͑͐y̸͍̩͌̂̃͋ö̸̡̧̖͓́̈͝u̵̡͙͐ ̸͍͈̭̑̇ḥ̷̮́a̸̘̐̌v̸̖͆̓́̔ẻ̷͙̪̙̔̄ ̵͚̊b̴̞̪̯̯͑̈́͝͝u̸̝̞̼͋̀̎̆ì̷͍̝̻l̵̜̇ţ̴̼̖͇̃,̵̗̗͙̑̿͌ ̶͕̻̥́̃t̷̳̙̦͚̀h̸̺̦̖̑̚ͅe̵̥̓̈́͝s̶̛̩̘̖̠e̸̢̬̞̔ ̶̖͖̓͋p̸͔̯̄̉a̵̗͕̣͔̍s̶͙͖̠͂̓̋t̷͙̩̥̂͛͐ ̸̺̦̖͚͆̋t̵̢̑w̸̨̛̥͋͊ö̴̜͜ͅ ̸̠͖̞̉r̵̪̟̐è̵̙̬̩͊a̸̢̿̕l̵̥̥̪̮̒̓͘͠i̶͓͓̒͑̐̑t̶̥͖̏i̵̜̯̯̇̑e̶̤͔̿̅̂͌s̶̟̖̅̈́́̾.̷͈̹̬̬̽͛.̵͖̈́͛̈́͠.̵̛̙͗͗̉"*
> 
> Universe could sense a presence shaking its head.
> 
> *"̸̖͉̠̳̔İ̸̧͉̭̈́̚ ̶̼̠̥̣̌͛͆́k̷̭̓ṉ̴̭̹̄̐̃̚o̴̩̲̜͔̒̽͒ẃ̴̗̅ ̸̼̻̀͂̚ͅy̸̳̭̣̠̍ǒ̵̖̆͛u̸̬͠ ̵̹̅̿w̸̰̜͍̺̆̀̚a̶͙̦̰̮̽̅̕n̴̹̲̽̑̓͘t̸͙̲͗ ̴̭́̌̎ẗ̷̨̛̓͝o̶̭̭̽ ̴͖̿̈e̵̡̲̱̍̄n̶̙̺̱̈́̀d̵͔̹̀̓ ̸̪͇́͛̇̽t̶̢̲̦͕̓͊̓̕h̵̙̝̘̄̑̍i̵̜͆̅͆s̸̭̅̀̈́ͅ.̴̤̭̅̎͂.̸͈̐́̓.̸̳̹̉̄̑͑ ̶͔̬̙́͒̇̃Í̷̡̛͝ ̸̰̓̒̅w̵̛̘̿̅a̷̫̬̪̣͑̉n̸͉̉̚͠t̶͔͌͆ ̶̧͘ẏ̴̳o̷̭̭̯͇͂u̷͙̾͑̍ ̴͉̏̈́̋̕t̴̢̛̞̻͙̀̉̓o̵̠͐̚ ̴̧̟͔̂s̶̯͉͇̬͋̏͋ṳ̷͚͙͌͑͝c̸͓͓͙̅͊̓ĉ̵͉͙̤̿̔̕ͅḛ̸̘̥̻̀̓e̴̢̬̦̓̑̊͝ḍ̷̣͖̈̓.̵̫̩̘͔̅̌͛.̷͕̋̈́.̴͇̥̪̓ ̴̣̞̺̘͋̋r̶͙̼̘͋̚͠î̴̥͈̺g̵̙̎͂̎͐h̶̞̒t̵̖͚͆͆̃ ̷̧͍̤̍n̸̰͒o̶̰͈̖̓͘w̵̘̓̈́̈,̶̦̎̈͐̆ ̶̭̈́̿y̷̯̹͔̼̾o̸͎̜̱̹͊̕u̷̹̠̰̘̅ ̶̥̫̭͌͐̃a̴̙͑͌r̶̦̂͌͒̓ě̸͎̥̬ͅ ̵̗̗̱͐͝ṁ̷̞̃̒̍â̷̝̘̝̥k̸̳̪̬͌̿̈į̷͉͔̥̾n̵̨͚̿̋g̷̦͔͕̈́ ̸̰͇̦̽̋̓͘t̶̖̞͎͕̒̎͠͝h̶̢̠̊ë̵̡̃̕ ̴͙̊̽s̴̭̍͠ą̷̘̾̔m̴̛̦͎̀͜e̴͙͘ ̵͎̹͈̈́m̷͈̼̘͔̾͝i̵̟̣̤͂͆̚͠ͅs̸̭̋͆͑t̵͉͑̒ȃ̷̯̇͘k̵͉̂ẹ̷̗̈́̏̒̎.̷̤̯̜̓̿̽̏.̶̞̰͛̍̈̌͜.̸̘͓̯̓ ̵̡̛̩̇ẗ̴̻̹́ḩ̵̪͚̗̓͘͠à̴̢͔͓͕t̴̖̔́ ̶̱̑̄̾̎V̸̙͓̅͊̀͝o̷͙̫͕̠̿̒̀̊r̴̨͙̞͆͛ṿ̸͕̱͊͋͠a̷̙͗̐d̷̤̑̄̽̒ö̵̼̣̲̉̕š̶̢̟͉̼ś̸̗̙̾͝ ̸̡̱̘͎̔̌͑a̵̫̓̿͐ͅn̵̨͝ḑ̸̣̬̈́ ̸̗͈̬̣̄͝Ṅ̴̯y̵͔̗̤̒̈ő̵̫g̴̠̤̺͎̀͒͊t̸̻̜̱̬̾̅͠h̷̨̨͕͐̋a̷̱͐̔̃͘ ̴̼͆̾̓ͅm̴̤̆̌̅̄a̶͓͖̼̠̒̋d̷̛̻͔͒͜ͅẹ̷͔̻̠͛̋͠.̷̧̘̃̿.̸̣͍̫̳̑͐̈.̵̱͐͒ ̵̨̻͎͑̀ẁ̷̀͐ͅh̶̠͓̥̿̍ë̷̹̫̦́̽́̐n̴̞͉̔̎͝ ̷̧͍̞̙̑͌́̍ț̷̃͑h̴͓̯̙̻̽e̶͓͚̙̊͌ÿ̵̤̬̼̭̃̑̂ ̶̡̮͖͙͌̽w̶̧͇̒̋̈͐e̶̪̣̔̽͒͗r̷͇̗̱̜͂̌̋̓ȩ̴̠̥̬͑͝ ̶̲͕̺̓̓͝g̶̰̰̋̈́̍ͅô̸͚̥̓̄̕i̷̤̘̎̀n̵̖̥͛͘͝͠g̵̬͍̻̭̉̚ ̴̙̹͈̀̑a̸̜̋͒̈́g̵̰̦͒͌͂á̸͔̳̦ǐ̸̛̦ͅn̷̨̼̿͂̑̔s̴͖͌͒t̴̬̲̝̓͘ ̴̨̠̙̣̄͌̈́h̵͚̝̫̥͆͋e̵͍̝͔͛ͅr̶̯̘̔.̷̧̻͉͛.̵̨̡̛͙̦̈́̂̓.̷͍̺͒͗̏"*


*I see Sol and Nebula* “I just want this to end.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I see Sol and Nebula* “I just want this to end.”


*"Ṫ̶͖̹̟̚̕͜ḧ̶̛̗͇͈́͠e̷̼̱͍̘͂̂r̴̥̽͋̂͒ḕ̶̤͈̜͝ ̴̳̄̌͆̔i̴̢̧̩͆s̶̨̯̻̪̄̏ ̵̢̪͙̯̂̔̓m̴̳̃ȯ̴̲̩̲r̸̯̆͊͐̚e̸̢̛̐̾.̸̛̹͍͖͊̂͐.̴̠͆͋̋.̷̣͕͙̗̓̈̇ ̵̭͋̓ỳ̴̭̰̂͝ǫ̷̢̫̩̓͊ű̷̝̣ ̸͈̿ḧ̸̼͍́́̒̍ą̴̼̑v̴͙͎̂́͌͜ẻ̶͎̠̤̔͒͘ ̵̣͚̩̕͜a̷̳͔̫̔̾l̶͚̪̂͂̏s̵̱͙͕̫͌ö̴̗͎͇̈́̈́̀ ̴͓̩̈́͂̃͊m̸͚̈́a̸̫̬̓d̴̮̼̝͈́̌̋ê̷͓̟ ̶̈́͑͐͜a̵͍̿́ṅ̵͔ ̵̡͖̺͖̊̓ǎ̴̮͚̗́̚l̸̜̒ͅl̷̛̻̇̎y̶̫̳̪͒͐̋̚.̶̝̙͎͙͐̈͘.̴̙̗̫͠.̶̝͂ ̸͙̼͍̥̊̉å̴̰̮̯͑̃͘n̶̦͚͎̂ ̶͈͈͂̚à̵͇͓̯l̸̺̱͆l̶̬̰̩̙̔͋͋ẙ̶̩̰̩̳̂ ̶̜͕̆̈̓̃ͅt̷̨̼̫̓̽̃̃h̴̟͐ȃ̴̯̏ͅţ̸̢͉͚̓̾̕ ̵̘͌̀͂d̵͙̳̬́͊̕͝ḛ̷̥̗̅š̸̘̲̫ȇ̸̝̿̀͠r̶͍̝̊v̷̗̘͘e̶̞̘͋̚̚s̷͇͆̂̄ ̷̟̭̜͆ǰ̶̢̗̖͗ū̷̱̱̜s̶̳̥̏̇t̸͚͎̏̑͠ ̴̞̘̤̘͌̒͂̕å̸̲̜̖s̴̛̯̤̹̪͗͌̂ ̵̨̳̟̈́̇̅ḿ̶̳͈̈́̑ù̵̼͚͙̎͜͠ċ̴̳̩̙̓̕h̵̦͉̪́ ̸͈͍͇͆d̶̳͖̠̰̑̎e̸͉̩̥̋́͗͘v̴̬̭͓̭́o̵͇̫͌͐t̷̳̣̘̗͝ī̵̩̻o̸̧̤͙̯͂̐ń̶̢̝̕.̴̠͚̤̬̇͝.̷̮̭̓̐̕̕.̴̭̦͐ ̵̼͈͍̪̀d̵̢̧̜̿̑ͅê̴̘̌s̸̫͂̃̑p̷̛̳̥͙̤̕i̴̼͉̬͐͝t̴̖̳̏e̵̖͍͓̓̊͝ ̸̦̳̟̼̓n̸̟̭͐o̷̬̤̊̈́̒͜t̴̙̝̬̽̀ ̸͖͔̬̙͛͆͌́ĉ̴͍̝̽͝ọ̴̝̾m̵͈̩̋i̴̻̩̜̘͠n̴̜͙̥͋̊̚g̵̨͚̺̜͛̍͠ ̷̧̧͕̠͆̎f̸͙͎̽̔r̵͚̩̖̼̎̇́õ̷̗̓̆͋m̸̀̔͜ ̵̢̺̦̜͘a̵̧͎̯̫͠n̵͉̝̈͆ ̷͕̘̄e̶̢̻̻̊͐͆g̴͓͒̒͌͐g̵̮̞̤̿̇̇͝.̸̘͊͝.̶̹̝̎̆̏.̷̙̲̹̅̃̐
̶̼̱̎
̴̗́͝Ȃ̴̪ͅn̴̥̚d̶̨͍̰͓̒͊́.̸͉͓̈́̀̈.̵͙̺̗͠ͅ.̴̣̮̟̩͐̅ ̵̛͖͖̿̋y̶̗͉̒̑͒o̸̥̗͂͛̕u̶̘̜͙̣͂̓̒͝ ̷̧̢̺̪͐̏͝h̴͍͎͖̋́̚͜a̶̛̼̬̙̲v̶͚͚͍̰̈́̌̕͝ẽ̴̞ ̵͈͖͕̃͂̀ȧ̴̘̈́͊̅ĺ̷̨͓̣̀s̷͍̗̪͑̔̃o̷̝͍̓͘ͅ ̵̬͂͠m̴̜̈a̷̰͖̩̹͒̌d̷͓̀͆͌͝ė̶̯̩͘͜.̸͙̺̄.̴͉͕̖̰̇͠.̷̖͔̮̺̈́ ̷̯̥̑̈́̇̄t̸͎͓͖͇̀͛͋́w̶̦̆̀͂̑o̸̧͕͎͎̅̂͂̏ ̶͎͕̘̩̃t̵̨̲̤͑̕͝͝ò̴̡̯̯͋̍̀o̶̧͙̥̮͂ḻ̶͌̉̕̕ŝ̷̛̩̳̲̇̈́.̸̡̖͍͊͆.̵͎̣̲̰͝.̸̘̗͊̂͋̃ ̶̬̓̚ṫ̶̠͈͖̃ȟ̴͚̙̳͌͊a̴̛̺̼̹͂̚ͅt̸͉͈͆ ̶̪̘̖̔w̸̢̛͓͛͐̔i̶̭̺͖͖̔̎͊l̶̢̍̇ͅl̷͍̓̇̎̌ ̴̦̑̈́ḅ̸̨̮̻̅ȩ̸̘̌̎̊͜ ̶͉͇̯̪̂͋́n̴̹̮̏͠ë̴̦́̄̔ç̵̏̉̍͘e̸͒ͅṣ̵̲͝s̶̛͖̙̏̿͠à̴͍̲r̵͚̆͊͝y̸̻͌̉͝.̴͇̂̽̑.̶̥̯͠͝.̸̝͈͌ ̶̗̌t̷͇͐͆̊ỏ̸̢̤̞̺̚ ̷̨̟̖̎̇̚b̸̨̜͎̓̅͠r̷̬͙̍͋̽i̷̼̓̍͆͝n̶̦͒̎͊͛g̸̬̲̞̾̔ ̸̛̟̽̽͝ã̶͍ņ̴͔̚ ̵̻͛́e̵͓͌n̵̬͗̾̉̍d̵̞̯̰̔̿̐ ̴̹̓̌̽t̸̫̙̼̗͋̿̆ŏ̴̱̕ ̷̦̀̍͜ṫ̶̹̘̯͉̓̈͝h̴́ͅi̷̢͚͋s̸͕̄̒̀͘ͅ.̶̝̻̻̄͜.̶̟͖̮̰̑.̷͇̫̞̍"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ṫ̶͖̹̟̚̕͜ḧ̶̛̗͇͈́͠e̷̼̱͍̘͂̂r̴̥̽͋̂͒ḕ̶̤͈̜͝ ̴̳̄̌͆̔i̴̢̧̩͆s̶̨̯̻̪̄̏ ̵̢̪͙̯̂̔̓m̴̳̃ȯ̴̲̩̲r̸̯̆͊͐̚e̸̢̛̐̾.̸̛̹͍͖͊̂͐.̴̠͆͋̋.̷̣͕͙̗̓̈̇ ̵̭͋̓ỳ̴̭̰̂͝ǫ̷̢̫̩̓͊ű̷̝̣ ̸͈̿ḧ̸̼͍́́̒̍ą̴̼̑v̴͙͎̂́͌͜ẻ̶͎̠̤̔͒͘ ̵̣͚̩̕͜a̷̳͔̫̔̾l̶͚̪̂͂̏s̵̱͙͕̫͌ö̴̗͎͇̈́̈́̀ ̴͓̩̈́͂̃͊m̸͚̈́a̸̫̬̓d̴̮̼̝͈́̌̋ê̷͓̟ ̶̈́͑͐͜a̵͍̿́ṅ̵͔ ̵̡͖̺͖̊̓ǎ̴̮͚̗́̚l̸̜̒ͅl̷̛̻̇̎y̶̫̳̪͒͐̋̚.̶̝̙͎͙͐̈͘.̴̙̗̫͠.̶̝͂ ̸͙̼͍̥̊̉å̴̰̮̯͑̃͘n̶̦͚͎̂ ̶͈͈͂̚à̵͇͓̯l̸̺̱͆l̶̬̰̩̙̔͋͋ẙ̶̩̰̩̳̂ ̶̜͕̆̈̓̃ͅt̷̨̼̫̓̽̃̃h̴̟͐ȃ̴̯̏ͅţ̸̢͉͚̓̾̕ ̵̘͌̀͂d̵͙̳̬́͊̕͝ḛ̷̥̗̅š̸̘̲̫ȇ̸̝̿̀͠r̶͍̝̊v̷̗̘͘e̶̞̘͋̚̚s̷͇͆̂̄ ̷̟̭̜͆ǰ̶̢̗̖͗ū̷̱̱̜s̶̳̥̏̇t̸͚͎̏̑͠ ̴̞̘̤̘͌̒͂̕å̸̲̜̖s̴̛̯̤̹̪͗͌̂ ̵̨̳̟̈́̇̅ḿ̶̳͈̈́̑ù̵̼͚͙̎͜͠ċ̴̳̩̙̓̕h̵̦͉̪́ ̸͈͍͇͆d̶̳͖̠̰̑̎e̸͉̩̥̋́͗͘v̴̬̭͓̭́o̵͇̫͌͐t̷̳̣̘̗͝ī̵̩̻o̸̧̤͙̯͂̐ń̶̢̝̕.̴̠͚̤̬̇͝.̷̮̭̓̐̕̕.̴̭̦͐ ̵̼͈͍̪̀d̵̢̧̜̿̑ͅê̴̘̌s̸̫͂̃̑p̷̛̳̥͙̤̕i̴̼͉̬͐͝t̴̖̳̏e̵̖͍͓̓̊͝ ̸̦̳̟̼̓n̸̟̭͐o̷̬̤̊̈́̒͜t̴̙̝̬̽̀ ̸͖͔̬̙͛͆͌́ĉ̴͍̝̽͝ọ̴̝̾m̵͈̩̋i̴̻̩̜̘͠n̴̜͙̥͋̊̚g̵̨͚̺̜͛̍͠ ̷̧̧͕̠͆̎f̸͙͎̽̔r̵͚̩̖̼̎̇́õ̷̗̓̆͋m̸̀̔͜ ̵̢̺̦̜͘a̵̧͎̯̫͠n̵͉̝̈͆ ̷͕̘̄e̶̢̻̻̊͐͆g̴͓͒̒͌͐g̵̮̞̤̿̇̇͝.̸̘͊͝.̶̹̝̎̆̏.̷̙̲̹̅̃̐
> ̶̼̱̎
> ̴̗́͝Ȃ̴̪ͅn̴̥̚d̶̨͍̰͓̒͊́.̸͉͓̈́̀̈.̵͙̺̗͠ͅ.̴̣̮̟̩͐̅ ̵̛͖͖̿̋y̶̗͉̒̑͒o̸̥̗͂͛̕u̶̘̜͙̣͂̓̒͝ ̷̧̢̺̪͐̏͝h̴͍͎͖̋́̚͜a̶̛̼̬̙̲v̶͚͚͍̰̈́̌̕͝ẽ̴̞ ̵͈͖͕̃͂̀ȧ̴̘̈́͊̅ĺ̷̨͓̣̀s̷͍̗̪͑̔̃o̷̝͍̓͘ͅ ̵̬͂͠m̴̜̈a̷̰͖̩̹͒̌d̷͓̀͆͌͝ė̶̯̩͘͜.̸͙̺̄.̴͉͕̖̰̇͠.̷̖͔̮̺̈́ ̷̯̥̑̈́̇̄t̸͎͓͖͇̀͛͋́w̶̦̆̀͂̑o̸̧͕͎͎̅̂͂̏ ̶͎͕̘̩̃t̵̨̲̤͑̕͝͝ò̴̡̯̯͋̍̀o̶̧͙̥̮͂ḻ̶͌̉̕̕ŝ̷̛̩̳̲̇̈́.̸̡̖͍͊͆.̵͎̣̲̰͝.̸̘̗͊̂͋̃ ̶̬̓̚ṫ̶̠͈͖̃ȟ̴͚̙̳͌͊a̴̛̺̼̹͂̚ͅt̸͉͈͆ ̶̪̘̖̔w̸̢̛͓͛͐̔i̶̭̺͖͖̔̎͊l̶̢̍̇ͅl̷͍̓̇̎̌ ̴̦̑̈́ḅ̸̨̮̻̅ȩ̸̘̌̎̊͜ ̶͉͇̯̪̂͋́n̴̹̮̏͠ë̴̦́̄̔ç̵̏̉̍͘e̸͒ͅṣ̵̲͝s̶̛͖̙̏̿͠à̴͍̲r̵͚̆͊͝y̸̻͌̉͝.̴͇̂̽̑.̶̥̯͠͝.̸̝͈͌ ̶̗̌t̷͇͐͆̊ỏ̸̢̤̞̺̚ ̷̨̟̖̎̇̚b̸̨̜͎̓̅͠r̷̬͙̍͋̽i̷̼̓̍͆͝n̶̦͒̎͊͛g̸̬̲̞̾̔ ̸̛̟̽̽͝ã̶͍ņ̴͔̚ ̵̻͛́e̵͓͌n̵̬͗̾̉̍d̵̞̯̰̔̿̐ ̴̹̓̌̽t̸̫̙̼̗͋̿̆ŏ̴̱̕ ̷̦̀̍͜ṫ̶̹̘̯͉̓̈͝h̴́ͅi̷̢͚͋s̸͕̄̒̀͘ͅ.̶̝̻̻̄͜.̶̟͖̮̰̑.̷͇̫̞̍"*


“Huh?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh?”


*"Y̵̘̹̗͎͒ȯ̶̘̦͍̕͠͝ư̶̲̳͎͒̀̂ ̵͓̹͙͊̾̚͝ḩ̶̲̓̎̿á̴̗̑͘̕v̸͓̩̎̚e̷̠͕̹̓͜ ̶̙̥̰́a̴̺͛͒̏͘ ̸̜̥̫̈́͒c̸̖̞̑̕l̶̳͑͒̋̆ͅo̵͙̰̯͚̓̊͌s̴̡͈̈́͝e̷̩̲̊͛͝ ̶̻̩̙͆̇ǎ̶͈̼̖̾l̷̠͔̟̿ľ̵̞̺͔͙͌̇y̶͓̣͊ ̵̡̛͕̄͘ī̸͉̲̼̯͂̀͘n̷̖̳͙̲͑̔ ̵̠̦̙̓͂A̵͓̳͓͛̃l̷̡̢̯͉̔͆p̴̨͔͇̜͐̇̿͝h̶̟̭͎̣̋̀̐͠ã̸̰̣̯̽̇.̴̪̍.̷̗̩̖̍̂̌͘.̸̛̣́́
̴̡̡̣̱̉̽͐̑
̶̘͔̰̀͊̈́Y̴̛̗̼̒̽͑o̸̧̯͕̻̊̔u̸̙͛̚ ̸̲̉̃h̵͉͆͛ą̴͎̩̱̐v̶̰̣͑͘ẹ̵͙͑ ̸̛̟̫͖̇͌͝ÿ̵̛̮̲̼̀̚ơ̸͕͋̈́͜ų̸͎̦̌̕r̷̖͔͓̥̽ ̵͕̹͔͓͗͘s̶͙͙͉͕̏̑͛̈́w̵̡̖͉̥̅ȏ̷̳̃r̷̘͇̘͒̋͑͜͝ḓ̷́ ̷̳̰̅̒a̷̟͔̙͂̓n̶̜̍̂̾ḑ̵͖̀̿ ̸͔͕̉͝š̵̯͍̓̕ḧ̵͕̱͔́̏̕͠ḯ̵̟̭̹͇̆̕͠é̶̮͇̮̑l̶̖̬̤͚͊͛̊ḍ̷͖͂͋̑͒.̸͇̓͑.̶̩̭̈̈́͂͗.̴͎̺̹̄̈́̒͘ ̷̛̱̠̠͑̒̈I̵̭̽̆͆ ̸̙̥̯̿̓̍b̸͚̯̅͂̚͝e̷̤̝̮͛̕l̶̪͙̈́͊ī̸͉͆͘é̶̢̺͚͒͝v̷̤̒é̵̝̈́͊ ̴͇̟̱̉̎͐͋ͅL̵̻̔͊̆͐i̷̯̖̞̅̉̍ͅè̴̗̂p̷̙̬̗̄ĩ̴̻̟͉̒͘ͅe̷̥̞̣̅r̷̹̹̦͈̂c̴̰͉̩͖̃̋̒ȩ̷̞̀̀͠r̴̖̳̉ ̶̡̩̓͛͆͜ã̴̱͘ñ̶͉͝d̸̪̻̝̣̾͝ ̶̰͓̾̇L̸͔̣̐̑͊͌i̷̡̟͖̍̋̒̋g̴̯̙̓̈́h̶͓̙͖̺̄͒́t̵̠̟̖̞̓ś̵̞̜̊̚ą̶̪̮̩͗v̸̡̛̰́e̷̝̝̝̎r̶̘̣͛̓̚ ̴̬͆̽̚w̵͎̲͊̿͜ẹ̵̑̇̎r̶̼̓̉̔e̵͇̪͐ ̵̛̫͖̾͌͊t̸̛̮̮̥̿ḩ̵̥̖͎͘ę̷̢̬̗̇͑ĭ̸̟͚̠̂̋r̵̹̱̄̀ ̴͉̮̻̂̎͌n̸̖̰̒ă̸̞͈̠̺m̶̟̫͖͊̉̓e̴͕͇̗͒̒s̶̠̯͚̩͐̈́̈́͑?̶̛͇́
̶̢̲̈
̴̝̐̊͒.̶̜̻̇͜.̸̬̣̬͝.̸̛̝͖.̵̿͂ͅǐ̷̙̈́t̷͙͕͒̈̆͋ ̸̫͘s̵̡̜͚͉̍̔̇̌e̷̘͈̾̀̂ě̷͓̲̹̈́m̴͔͎̓̄̐̔s̷͕̼̻͍̓̇͝ ̷͔̼̓Ī̷̹͍̌̔̓ ̷̛͉̭̻͓́͝͠ṃ̵̧̊͂̊͋į̶̛̼̼̏̄̆s̶̡̨̎͜c̷̼̥̼̘̐̿ò̵̲͝ȕ̸̜̑̐̕n̵̤̉͜ț̴̫̪͛̈́͋̕e̷͎̫̲̳̓d̴̹͆͘.̵̧̖͐͛͋.̷̢̏̇͝.̷̤̙͈̖̐͝ ̸̡͖̱̟͌̈̕ť̵̤̩̦̲h̶̠̳̭̾͋̕͝e̵̱̓̒̕r̸͔̞̲͍̓̔̾̐e̸̹̰̩͆̔͌͑ ̸̺̪̯̘̇̇̒̊ï̶̤̹̈́̈ṣ̷̡͑̊͘ ̴͖͙̝̅͋͠a̷̙̗̹̘̍l̸͎̀̌͂͘ͅs̶̊̑̕ͅo̶̬̤̙͆ ̶̙̮̿t̷͔̦͗̔̄̅h̴̭̅͛e̷̱̱͉̅ ̸̼̊U̶͎͈̗̪̇̏̄n̴̳̽̋ȉ̷͍̻̻͒͑̓v̷̧̫̜̎ͅḙ̶̡̈́́͘r̵͉͑ş̸̡̠̟̾̽ȩ̴̛̈́͜-̴̢̞̲͋͛̇7̴͌͆̍̚ͅ.̵̧̼̺̰̈.̴̧̦̜͔́́.̸͖̠̻͒.̴̡͇͓̯͛́
̸̫͖͈̾͗͂͊
̵̡͖͋̎͘C̸̟͂h̵̯̝̞̏ḙ̶̻̀̈́̈́͘ŕ̷̹͓̞̞̎̃̑i̷͋͜͠s̴͆̚͜h̴̡̦̎͐͋ͅ ̷̧͎̣̀͂͛̃Á̴̙̕͝͝L̵̙̟̻̮̄L̶̤̼̳̈́̏ ̴̔́̈́͜ẗ̸̟͚̦́̈́̚͝h̷̡̫̼̀̓̉ã̷͇̽̀t̴̺̭̻̭̎̊̚ ̸͉̏y̶̧̛̺̍͒̀ỏ̷̺̗͗̋ų̶̛͕͎̊ ̷͚͈͂̉̀͠h̷̨͍̮̀͝͠a̵͕͎͚̿͛̿v̸̢̘͙̰̓̈e̶̺̙̙͗̚ ̵̳̂̓m̴̨̨̈̕ͅą̶̤̱̈́͘̕d̶̠̯͕̗̀è̶̯̩̝̓̈́.̸͚̳̬͇̈.̸̺͌.̵̹̣̮̖͌̾̕ ̵̤̞̚ͅń̶̙̫̤ỏ̴̗̓̓͊t̸̗͚͔́͒ ̸̻̀́̈j̷̘͈̇͑̊ú̶̗̫̯̈͆̚s̴̘̽̿͘t̸͒͜ ̵͕̪̱̙̎ý̵̫̖͓̉͘͝o̷̥̯͐̈́́͘ǖ̵̢͎͌́r̵̡͛͜ ̸̡̝̤͈͌̽͝ì̴̧͙̬̦͂̿m̵̭̈͂̽m̶̢̛̲͕̅̓́ȅ̶͓̯̭̈́d̶͔̙̳͓͝í̷͇̄ă̸̢̤̒t̸̺̻͐͛́̚e̵̥̅͋̉ ̵͕͚́̉͋͠f̵̡̦̩͋̀á̵̧̱̈̂̀m̶̡̬̰̯͝i̶͇̎l̷̹͈͚̣̀̿̇̔y̶̧̿͜͠.̶̧̺̗̋̓̊͗.̷̛͉̭̎.̶̘̏̏̽̚"*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Flora walked back in and waited with a eyebrow raised*


Yig pointed with his tail.

"That little panel in the side.  That's where the fluid goes.  I only have the one limb to work with, so precise placement is on you."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yig pointed with his tail.
> 
> "That little panel in the side.  That's where the fluid goes.  I only have the one limb to work with, so precise placement is on you."


*Flora walked over and placed the canister in the spot Yig had pointed out and walked over of the room*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Flora walked over and placed the canister in the spot Yig had pointed out and walked over of the room*


With the canister placed in the panel, Yig closed it with his tail.

At once, the jade fluid mixed with the golden ichor already in the chamber.  The golden fluid grew brighter, more vibrant... almost difficult to look at.

Trix felt herself growing rapidly more lively.  She felt a twinge on her shoulder... the one with the missing arm.  She could feel the arm regrowing.  After a few minutes, the sensation stopped... but she could feel the full presence of the arm again.

Trix was now in ideal shape again.

"I think I see her signaling in there... the healing process is done.  We can let her out of the dome now."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With the canister placed in the panel, Yig closed it with his tail.
> 
> At once, the jade fluid mixed with the golden ichor already in the chamber.  The golden fluid grew brighter, more vibrant... almost difficult to look at.
> 
> ...


"What type of black magic is that?" Demma asked under her breath


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "What type of black magic is that?" Demma asked under her breath


We were all born before the Big Bang happened, you might not be able to comprehend how our abilities work, and seeing our true forms will bring only madness.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We were all born before the Big Bang happened, you might not be able to comprehend how our abilities work, and seeing our true forms will bring only madness.


"Perhaps when this war is over, we can give it a try."

Yig looked over the healing table again.

"Wait a second... I recognize this healing table.  Would Dakuwanga have had a hand in any of this tech?  Some of his work was medical-related."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Perhaps when this war is over, we can give it a try."
> 
> Yig looked over the healing table again.
> 
> "Wait a second... I recognize this healing table.  Would Dakuwanga have had a hand in any of this tech?  Some of his work was medical-related."


I wouldnt know, I built this ship based off of archived designs from the old reality and reverse engineered them to work in this one.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I wouldnt know, I built this ship based off of archived designs from the old reality and reverse engineered them to work in this one.


"Old reality was really something of excess to me.  Everything had tons of wings and multiple arms and heads.  I'm used to either no limbs or two or four.  I went with none this time because of how much last reality gave me a headache."

Yig looked at the confused Demma, then back to Ahrakas.

"But that's neither here nor there.  Biotech glue - that's my nickname for it, I swear no one but the Architects last reality had heard of vowels so I'm not saying its real name - was kind of a luxury in those days.  I believe the common medical treatments were a little more... crude.  Maybe someone at the Palace could discuss in better detail."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Old reality was really something of excess to me.  Everything had tons of wings and multiple arms and heads.  I'm used to either no limbs or two or four.  I went with none this time because of how much last reality gave me a headache."
> 
> Yig looked at the confused Demma, then back to Ahrakas.
> 
> "But that's neither here nor there.  Biotech glue - that's my nickname for it, I swear no one but the Architects last reality had heard of vowels so I'm not saying its real name - was kind of a luxury in those days.  I believe the common medical treatments were a little more... crude.  Maybe someone at the Palace could discuss in better detail."


Ah, the good old days when simple names like Xchjthktnlv were common. _Ahrakas had a wistful look in his eyes._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ah, the good old days when simple names like Xchjthktnlv were common. _Ahrakas had a wistful look in his eyes._


"I could probably reminisce for a while on the subject, but I sense our entourage is getting very confused about all of this.  I think it's time we let Trix out of the healing pod and ask her.... ummm... I know one of the Architects was talking about her being important to something, but I didn't catch the detail - what was it again?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I could probably reminisce for a while on the subject, but I sense our entourage is getting very confused about all of this.  I think it's time we let Trix out of the healing pod and ask her.... ummm... I know one of the Architects was talking about her being important to something, but I didn't catch the detail - what was it again?"


Shes the best candidate to rule a unified Mandalore.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Shes the best candidate to rule a unified Mandalore.


"Right, the Darksaber."

Yig hesitated for a second, then stared right into Ahrakas, relaying a question via telepathy.

_"Kurt was saying something about the Duchy wanting all the territory... isn't she going to have to worry about that if she rules this place?"_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Right, the Darksaber."
> 
> Yig hesitated for a second, then stared right into Ahrakas, relaying a question via telepathy.
> 
> _"Kurt was saying something about the Duchy wanting all the territory... isn't she going to have to worry about that if she rules this place?"_


Yes, but whatever happens at least a temporary government will help ease the people into compliance.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, but whatever happens at least a temporary government will help ease the people into compliance.


"Understood.  I was never that big on governance.  Still am not, no matter how much some people bow to me.  I'm a helper and guardian, not a governor.  Same way with all the rainbow serpents."

Yig started to slither out of the room.

"Let me know if any more healing comes up.  I'm just going to coil up for some rest.  I hope that Wasat Prisma guy Thevrin isn't hogging the crew quarters..."


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Y̵̘̹̗͎͒ȯ̶̘̦͍̕͠͝ư̶̲̳͎͒̀̂ ̵͓̹͙͊̾̚͝ḩ̶̲̓̎̿á̴̗̑͘̕v̸͓̩̎̚e̷̠͕̹̓͜ ̶̙̥̰́a̴̺͛͒̏͘ ̸̜̥̫̈́͒c̸̖̞̑̕l̶̳͑͒̋̆ͅo̵͙̰̯͚̓̊͌s̴̡͈̈́͝e̷̩̲̊͛͝ ̶̻̩̙͆̇ǎ̶͈̼̖̾l̷̠͔̟̿ľ̵̞̺͔͙͌̇y̶͓̣͊ ̵̡̛͕̄͘ī̸͉̲̼̯͂̀͘n̷̖̳͙̲͑̔ ̵̠̦̙̓͂A̵͓̳͓͛̃l̷̡̢̯͉̔͆p̴̨͔͇̜͐̇̿͝h̶̟̭͎̣̋̀̐͠ã̸̰̣̯̽̇.̴̪̍.̷̗̩̖̍̂̌͘.̸̛̣́́
> ̴̡̡̣̱̉̽͐̑
> ̶̘͔̰̀͊̈́Y̴̛̗̼̒̽͑o̸̧̯͕̻̊̔u̸̙͛̚ ̸̲̉̃h̵͉͆͛ą̴͎̩̱̐v̶̰̣͑͘ẹ̵͙͑ ̸̛̟̫͖̇͌͝ÿ̵̛̮̲̼̀̚ơ̸͕͋̈́͜ų̸͎̦̌̕r̷̖͔͓̥̽ ̵͕̹͔͓͗͘s̶͙͙͉͕̏̑͛̈́w̵̡̖͉̥̅ȏ̷̳̃r̷̘͇̘͒̋͑͜͝ḓ̷́ ̷̳̰̅̒a̷̟͔̙͂̓n̶̜̍̂̾ḑ̵͖̀̿ ̸͔͕̉͝š̵̯͍̓̕ḧ̵͕̱͔́̏̕͠ḯ̵̟̭̹͇̆̕͠é̶̮͇̮̑l̶̖̬̤͚͊͛̊ḍ̷͖͂͋̑͒.̸͇̓͑.̶̩̭̈̈́͂͗.̴͎̺̹̄̈́̒͘ ̷̛̱̠̠͑̒̈I̵̭̽̆͆ ̸̙̥̯̿̓̍b̸͚̯̅͂̚͝e̷̤̝̮͛̕l̶̪͙̈́͊ī̸͉͆͘é̶̢̺͚͒͝v̷̤̒é̵̝̈́͊ ̴͇̟̱̉̎͐͋ͅL̵̻̔͊̆͐i̷̯̖̞̅̉̍ͅè̴̗̂p̷̙̬̗̄ĩ̴̻̟͉̒͘ͅe̷̥̞̣̅r̷̹̹̦͈̂c̴̰͉̩͖̃̋̒ȩ̷̞̀̀͠r̴̖̳̉ ̶̡̩̓͛͆͜ã̴̱͘ñ̶͉͝d̸̪̻̝̣̾͝ ̶̰͓̾̇L̸͔̣̐̑͊͌i̷̡̟͖̍̋̒̋g̴̯̙̓̈́h̶͓̙͖̺̄͒́t̵̠̟̖̞̓ś̵̞̜̊̚ą̶̪̮̩͗v̸̡̛̰́e̷̝̝̝̎r̶̘̣͛̓̚ ̴̬͆̽̚w̵͎̲͊̿͜ẹ̵̑̇̎r̶̼̓̉̔e̵͇̪͐ ̵̛̫͖̾͌͊t̸̛̮̮̥̿ḩ̵̥̖͎͘ę̷̢̬̗̇͑ĭ̸̟͚̠̂̋r̵̹̱̄̀ ̴͉̮̻̂̎͌n̸̖̰̒ă̸̞͈̠̺m̶̟̫͖͊̉̓e̴͕͇̗͒̒s̶̠̯͚̩͐̈́̈́͑?̶̛͇́
> ̶̢̲̈
> ...


“Ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”


Universe felt the voice getting a bit stern.

*"D̶̠̂ͅẹ̸̕e̶͎͚̬͌͊p̸͈͍͠l̴̤̦͈̓̑̾y̸̧̞̖͘ ̷͈͎̕t̵̩̿̊́h̵̯̓i̶͓͚͊͆n̷̳̙̎k̴̜̕ ̵̨̝͐ö̷̩́͝f̵̤̆̈͜͜ ̷͖̙͖̃͂͛t̷̠̟̚h̶̝̙̳͊͠e̵̥̯͎̅̆ṣ̶̅e̴̯͚͝ ̸̼͗͜t̵̮̉̊h̷̠̰̩̿i̶̦̜̔̈́n̷͍̠͌g̷̤͆s̶̛͍̑̅,̷̈͐͜͜͝ ̶͎̠̠͗̿Ȗ̷̖̹̤̈́͐ǹ̶̞̟̈̇ȉ̸̘͈͌̚v̴͎͛e̸̘̬̐̏ř̵̰͖̼̕͝s̶̄̈́ͅẽ̶͉.̷͎̾̿̕.̸̪̖͖͐̅.̷̨͊͋
̷̨̩̔͝͠
̵̭̙͈̑T̸̛̰̺̉͘h̸̗́͑͠e̶͖̻͒̑̉ ̸̤͕̥͌͒k̷͉̎͐i̴̼͑d̵͕̙̐̈́s̴̤͌̅ ̸̻͔͊̆ḫ̴̌̊a̶̰̿v̷̝̆̀͠e̷̹̓ ̷̡̥̼̌̇͌t̴̻̖̪͗o̶͖̥̱̊ĺ̴̫͎̩d̶̯̩̟̆̅͗ ̸͍̖̥̄m̶͚͕̝͛͌e̴̡̥͗.̵̛̥̾͠.̵̗̞͚͋̚.̶̠̭̙̍̅͋ ̴͉̲̋̿t̴̛̼̽h̷̪͝i̶͖̣̞̕͝s̵̢͕̲̔̓̕ ̷̨͌̎̂ḭ̷͂͝͠s̴̝̉̎ ̴̯̽͊t̴̺̿h̴̦̬̲̀͂̌ë̸̲̻̙͆̈́ ̶̟̱͕͑̕o̸̮͇͐ñ̵̩̃̇e̵͔̝͗ ̶͇̖͙̏̂̅t̵͈̊͗͂h̷̹͉̤̀i̸̠͑̈́̃ņ̴̰̉g̵̢̺̱̈́͆ ̴̜͑̕͝t̶̗̾͆̈́ḫ̷̠̻͂͊̔ä̷̞̖͙͗͂t̴̢͚̰̋ ̷͚̓d̸̦̣͙͛ò̸̥͖͙̒̃e̴͈̒ͅs̵̢̘̓̏ ̵̹̗̎͘n̵̹͆o̷̪͇͔̕͝t̴̜̲̾͊ ̴̨͉̣͝b̸̙͆̍̌o̸͈̅̾t̸͎͋͊h̵̯̅e̷͕̥͓͛̓ŗ̶̝͓̈̍͝ ̶̗̹͒t̸̫̞͐͜h̵̹̞̐ë̴̟́͛͘ḿ̴̠̂̎.̸̧͒͊.̴̩̫̃.̵͙̿ ̷̼́ą̵͈̲̊͝͝b̶̦̅͐͘ŏ̵͙̳̲̔ú̵̧͔̥̓̽ẗ̸̗́ ̶̝̼̘̈̚͝t̸̯̻̔h̸͕͊è̵̜̻́ ̵̹̽̇̎i̷̧̨͙̍̑͂n̷̦̂̀f̷̣͖̈́ͅĭ̴̼̩̕n̵̰̻͋̑i̷̢͎̾t̵̰͋̓̈́ẹ̵̗͗ ̸̭̮̻̐͘ţ̴̟͇͛i̸͙̕m̸̳̬̐ḙ̸̦͇͑s̷̻͔̗̊ ̸̭̓͑̀t̵̡͍͔̉̔̓h̸̜͊e̶̳͂͋y̴̲͇̩͋'̶̞̬́̎̅v̶͈̗̹̐e̸̹̖͒͆͝ ̸̭̖͌͝b̵͉͇̄͜ȩ̷̛͠ẻ̸͓̇͘n̵̝̤̑ ̴̖̾s̶̳̺̎͐e̴͕͒a̵̳̯͐̾͝l̵̯̩͆̕e̴̩͒d̵̺̍́͊͜.̶̢̫̽̚͝.̴̻̼̪̊.̷̭͈̜́ ̵̻̲̽̾t̴͔̝͖̿̒̑h̴̡̩̥̋e̶͔͉͖̾y̴͍̺̪͂̐̎ ̷̜̹͊̓g̷͙̚ẹ̵̹̃t̴̜͌͛ ̴̣͚̽͌̂t̸̫̬͆ọ̷̤͂͗̐ ̸͔̤̀s̸̠̭͌e̴̡͘e̶̝̻͒̀͑.̸͈̾͛͘.̶̨͙̥̔͗.̶͆̓ͅ ̴̘̲̓̈́ť̴̨͕͈̋̓h̶̛̤̥́e̸̞͒̉ ̷̰̒f̷̛̩r̶̭̪͚̀͋͠ų̷̺̖͒̋̇ḭ̵͇̹̏̔t̸̩͇͉͒͐̋s̵̱͊̚ ̶̢̘̿o̷̦͘͝f̴͎̗͒̉ ̴̛̟̺̾̇t̸̘̯̱̐̚ẖ̸͕͔̈́̿͒e̴͉̖̝͛i̸͚͎͑͒̃r̴͕̱̝̔̚ ̵̦̃ḻ̶̂ả̷̫b̴͉̑̒̚o̴͎̦͠r̵̪̳̙̽̾.̴̝̚.̸̖̀̕̚.̴̬͈͛ ̵̯͕̬̈́̓̇â̷̝͜n̵͔͍͗̃̍d̸̥̠͊̏͊ ̵̡͓̠̿͗̽i̸̺̫̕t̷̘̕ ̴̼̻̄̍̀b̴̨̒̆͛r̶̘̐̿ͅͅi̷̻̍̋ṅ̴̙̼͊ǵ̴ͅs̸̨̭̿̄̃ ̷̜̳̏̚͜ť̸̘̟̏h̶͉̝̙̕e̷̖̎͝m̸̖͝ͅ ̵̰̝̀j̸̛̼̟̈ȏ̷̮́y̷̩̞̥̾͊͘.̷̝͗̈́.̶̟̹̿.̸̬̃̆͊ ̴͓̇̔ṃ̴̊̀ò̴̮̔s̴͖̗͉̎̚̕ṱ̵̟̗͗͆l̷͔͐y̴͙͇̌̀͘.̵̨̺̠͠.̵͚̺͊.̸͓͙̣̋̈́
̵̭̌̈͠
̸̤̼̈ͅB̵̦̽͘ȇ̶̤̝s̶̲̅̎̇ĭ̵̢̪̉d̶̝̠̘̊e̷̠͓̝͆̌͘s̴͍̲̆.̷̳͆̚.̵̻͓̄̚.̶͕͔̼̂̓͝ ̸̰̓y̵̯͎̺̆́o̷̘͈̰̓u̵̙̫͔͝'̵̹̓͐l̶̡͖͇͋̀ḻ̵̉̂ ̸̜̰͕͝ǹ̸̯͓̈́̀e̶̳͒̈́̆͜ĕ̸̳͌͌d̷̬̽͊̚ ̴͉̏̽͠t̸̡̋̏h̴͛͂͜á̴̲͍̭t̶̥͔͂͜ ̵͙̝̲͂͌s̸͙̤͖̾w̵͎̃͂͊ō̴̥̦̪̑̀r̶̹͇̯͝ď̶͕͙̏ ̸̢̫̑ä̶̠̥̍n̷͇͉͒̋͑d̸̨̽̃̎ ̴̣̺̗̇̑͐ș̸̡̞̑̒̋h̴͕̒́̚í̶̗͌̈́e̶͍͔̿́l̴̨͔͙͋͊̃d̵̗̒͊͝.̸̪͙̜͛̿.̸̪̞̓.̸̡͈̪͑ ̷͖͕͉̿y̶̗̿́ö̶̖̼̈́̕ư̵̪͑̏ ̴̛͈̜̖d̵̠̥͉̈̀͝o̸̥̩̤͊̆̕n̸͔̫̿'̶͓̃̊̀t̷̤̭̆͜͝ ̵̰́͆w̸̘͒͌̄ã̷̙͍́͂n̸̳̈́t̸͔̀̓͘ ̸̦̉̀t̶̜̩͂̽͘o̴͎͗͊ ̵̛͚͗̀ṫ̵̻͉͉ô̷̱͙͔͛u̸̝̳̥̅c̶̙͈̈́͗̀ḫ̶̒̎̀ ̴̗̝͋̒̔I̶̤̊́̿ẑ̸̧̝̬͝r̷͖͝ą̶̺͂̌d̵̢̻͗ȏ̴̙̥r̷͉͈̀ͅ.̵̫̫͛̐͠.̷̹̦̍̓͂.̵̳͖̚ ̶̧̳͆̇̿á̴͕͔̻͐̇ǹ̵̻̪̠̈̀d̸̼͚̉́̈́ ̴̛͎̙͂̈́͜t̸̬͙̩͋ḫ̸̼̼̐e̸̬̯̲̍̏͑ ̷͙͓͘͝p̷̲̘̺̓̚̚ȍ̴̺͈́͆w̴̡͝e̵͓͍̽̂̉ŕ̷͍͇̱̃ ̸͔̜̙̽̕s̵̞͇̉́h̶̥̹͂͜ȩ̶̠̿̅̔ ̶̨̹̭̇͆j̷̛̰u̴͈͙͖͆͑͑s̶͇̙̽̀͆t̵̩̼͎͛̏͊ ̶̻̈́̃͜s̸̭͔͇͗͊̇t̴̡͓̋̈͒͜o̵̮̣̙̎ļ̴̪̍e̷̢͈̣͝.̷͍̲͑ͅ.̸̡̓͌.̸͓̀ ̸̣̽̌͝s̷̪̱͜͝h̷͙̚͝͝e̶̲̽́̈́͜ ̶̰̟͔̈́͗̔h̴̢̲̻͗̔á̸̡̀͝ṣ̷͈̫̐ ̶͙͙̓e̷̦̔̔̅ỹ̵̠e̷̢̥͂̚͝ ̴̨̱̙̓̒b̵͙̬͔͑̀̅e̷͍͖̓̇à̶͖̩m̶̙̈́s̴̬͔͌̾͛ ̸̭̠̃t̸͓̫͙͋͋h̸̹̆a̵̪̮̺̓t̶̢͎̚ ̷̖̠͖͊̈́c̸̢̥̾̌a̶̼̪̩͑͆̄n̸͓̘̤̓̎'̶̼̳̪̂́t̷̺͖̅͂ ̴̲͖̌̀̊b̵̧̠̏̉è̷͉̕ ̶̜̚ḑ̶̯̳̈́́ö̷͖́d̷̛͇̅ġ̴͈̂̚e̵̥̿͑̌d̵̢̰̹̓̓.̵̧̧͕̅̅͠.̶̠̌͝.̸̪͕̓ ̶̣̖́̈́ņ̸̡͈̒o̴̗̬̊t̴̨͝ͅ ̶̜͋e̴̪̊v̷̧͖̔͜ė̷͎͕̹̄n̷̤̭͆ ̸͙̏̑̄w̵̻̎i̷̮͚̼͊t̴̗̠̯͊̚h̵̞̍̽ ̴͇̀͝Ȕ̶͓̙l̵̼̃t̷͍̬̟̏̍r̸̜̆a̷̛̫̞̓̓ ̸̨͇̏I̵͚͊ͅn̸̟̬͝s̷͆̊̔ͅt̴̻̭͇̎͊͛i̸͙͔̇͘͜ṉ̷̲̆͝ͅć̴̥̈́t̴͉̪̃̆.̷̞̱̩̽.̸̫̐̈́.̷̮͓̈́̈"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe felt the voice getting a bit stern.
> 
> *"D̶̠̂ͅẹ̸̕e̶͎͚̬͌͊p̸͈͍͠l̴̤̦͈̓̑̾y̸̧̞̖͘ ̷͈͎̕t̵̩̿̊́h̵̯̓i̶͓͚͊͆n̷̳̙̎k̴̜̕ ̵̨̝͐ö̷̩́͝f̵̤̆̈͜͜ ̷͖̙͖̃͂͛t̷̠̟̚h̶̝̙̳͊͠e̵̥̯͎̅̆ṣ̶̅e̴̯͚͝ ̸̼͗͜t̵̮̉̊h̷̠̰̩̿i̶̦̜̔̈́n̷͍̠͌g̷̤͆s̶̛͍̑̅,̷̈͐͜͜͝ ̶͎̠̠͗̿Ȗ̷̖̹̤̈́͐ǹ̶̞̟̈̇ȉ̸̘͈͌̚v̴͎͛e̸̘̬̐̏ř̵̰͖̼̕͝s̶̄̈́ͅẽ̶͉.̷͎̾̿̕.̸̪̖͖͐̅.̷̨͊͋
> ̷̨̩̔͝͠
> ...


“I understand great Uncle”


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

*I didn’t know that lightsaver could fire light beams*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

*Infinity had a gift for me from reality itself*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We were all born before the Big Bang happened, you might not be able to comprehend how our abilities work, and seeing our true forms will bring only madness.


Sandstone raised an eyebrow "wha- you know what I don't care about it"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 15, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Sandstone raised an eyebrow "wha- you know what I don't care about it"


Yes, in case you ever get curious I would have you know my true race is that of the Seraphim.

Anyways it looks like Trixies arm has regrown.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I understand great Uncle”





Universe said:


> *I didn’t know that lightsaver could fire light beams*


*"F̶͚͒͑ȇ̶̟̪̬̍e̸̝̽l̵̨̮̩̀i̵̟̫͑̓̚ṋ̷̈́̀ġ̵͕̱̈́̕ ̸̰͕̑b̴͚̊ē̸̩̄ț̸̤̺̐t̴͓̮̗̂̓e̴̟̋͑͋r̷̳͙̺͝?̶̢̛̰"*



Universe said:


> *Infinity had a gift for me from reality itself*


*"Ị̴̐͘n̸̼̖͉͒̓f̷̳̺͋ǐ̷̙̲͗̉ń̴̜͕͚̇i̷͖͎̾͑t̴̙̼͗͝y̶͙̿.̸̧͔̐̇̚.̴̩͚͍̂̑͑.̷̡̧̦͊ ̶͖̜̏y̷̹̺̋͂͋o̷͙̣̮̓u̸̖̎̓́ṟ̷̢͈̐̕ ̵̛̞b̴̠͈́͝ö̸̱́ÿ̸̭͓͗ ̷̥͒͐̌ẁ̵̠̙̲a̷͉͊s̴̙̗͆́ ̶̩̙̈́a̶͕̐̄̎͜b̵̛̻͙̠̾͒o̸̤̦̅̅͗u̷̠̮̜̽̉̂t̶͙̲̘͗ ̶̨̬͊t̶̙̻̥̑ó̴̬͝ ̷͈̒̇r̴̫̍ṳ̸̤̔̔ş̷͔̊̄̌ḫ̵̝͒̓͐ ̸̤͉̩̆i̵̡̾n̸̩̒̔̊ ̷̙͕̣̆̚ư̵͇n̶̰͍̳̄p̶̗̬̟̃͂͌r̸̨̙͈̉̀ē̴͚̮̭̌̚p̷̧̈̈ǎ̴̟̈́̕͜r̵͍͌͛͌ẽ̴͖̘̎d̶̝̠̓́ͅ.̸̤̼̔́̀.̶͈̼͘.̸̺̠̯͌ ̸͙̏Ǐ̴̘͝.̶͉̞͈̊̀.̸̧̖̈̾̔.̷͔̦͈̔̆ ̸̯̚͝I̸̼͍͇̋͂̄ ̵͍̗̿ͅh̸̘͓͐̃͌a̵̠͐̚v̶̬̗̟͋̂̚e̴̘̥͘ ̴͔̈́̏͊ṃ̷͂ḭ̶͍̾͑x̸͓̞̀͝e̴̜̮̞͗̿̋d̸͚͒̊͝ ̶̟̬͊f̷̞̃̏̇ë̴̗́̽ĕ̴̬̄̍l̷̢͉͑͒͠i̸͚̺͙̋̀n̸͖̜͠g̸̙͎̠̓s̴̰̫̊ ̶̡̥̏a̴̞̟̥̕b̵̗̭̗͛ȏ̷̧̓u̴̱̺͑͆̅t̷̨̻͔͝ ̸͎̪̟̍́͂i̵̼͒͝ņ̵̰̘̀ṯ̸͖̐e̵̢̗͗̕͝r̴̞̗̓̾v̴̲͓͙͌̏͑e̴̼͂̅n̸͎̣͐i̷̲̎n̴̡͕̾̀̒g̶̣̖̈́ ̵̫̲̱͝ṯ̸̬͙̈́͌͝h̵̬͐̽̔ǐ̶̜̿s̷̬̥̐ ̸͚͙̩̆m̶̢̪̫̿u̶͙̜͂c̸͎̠̓ĥ̵̢̧̹ ̶̤̏i̵̤̺͎̽̈n̵̜̠͆ ̴͖̮̩͑̽ḩ̶̼̯̍̀ḙ̷̲̈́̅r̶̭̭̫̈́a̴̧̋l̴͕̽̅̓d̸̥͈͇͛̐̔s̷̳̀͝'̶̻̗͔͒̆͝ ̴̻̗̱̆ḋ̴̡̻u̴͉͌ț̸̢̰͠i̷̲̯̍̌͝ẽ̵̘͕͌͘ś̶̨̬̝.̷̠͚̎.̴̡̞͊̈.̷͖͆́͠ ̴̧̉p̶̣̺̫̈̋é̵̘̞r̴̠̞̐͆̔h̶͉͔͐̈́́á̵͎̺̄͝p̸̨̝̪̅́ş̶̾ ̶̥͆͂͗o̸͉͆̓ṅ̴̈́͐͜c̷͖̗͉̃̈́̕é̴̳͖ ̵̟̗͛̊y̶̧̮̎ͅo̸̱̐̈̾û̸͈̠͂̿'̸̭͊r̴̈́̈́͜e̸̜̍̅͘ ̵̟͉̔d̴͍̬̏͜ơ̵̫̘̂ń̵͉́̆e̴͖̱͑̃ ̶̥͚͐t̵͍͈͙̂͠á̴̜̌̕l̶̳͉̂̇͜͠k̷͙̥͖̏̽i̶͕̓̀n̷̬̲̥̈g̵̢̠̗̒̿̂ ̸̼̔t̶͙̹̹̂͘o̴̦͋͝ ̷̯̽͗̐h̷̼̓̓̐î̴̝͉̕ḿ̴̼̬͈͂͆.̵̨͍͉͒͒͊.̴̢̢̥͂͆̆.̴̬̩̗̕ ̵͓̱̣̐w̵͎̞̙̎͝e̴̪̓̐́ ̷͔̹̿c̸̼͖͈͆a̸̢͎̱͂n̶͇̙͝ ̷̺͓͊̐d̴̹̼̖̋͌i̷͓̙̦̓̐s̶͓̯̈́͆͘c̴̮͑u̴̳̮͋͝s̶̫̀̀͜s̷͈̃͘ ̸̰̖̌̀͜ţ̵̺̮͒̑̓h̵͚̺̤͛̀̀i̸̛̠͐s̸͚̯͑̅̀,̵̬̈́ ̶̰͈̊̐m̵̖̂́̑ǫ̸̺̤͘v̶̧̳̯͑͐̾ȉ̴͍̚n̸͎̈ͅͅg̵͍̊ ̵̤̟͒̓̕f̷̨̯͎̋̅̚o̸̫͔̔͑ŗ̷͍̘̀̂ẁ̷̭̠ȧ̸̻̩̰ṝ̸̊ͅd̵͎̾.̸̳̊̄̓.̷̥̪̑̈́̎.̷̪͑͋̾"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"F̶͚͒͑ȇ̶̟̪̬̍e̸̝̽l̵̨̮̩̀i̵̟̫͑̓̚ṋ̷̈́̀ġ̵͕̱̈́̕ ̸̰͕̑b̴͚̊ē̸̩̄ț̸̤̺̐t̴͓̮̗̂̓e̴̟̋͑͋r̷̳͙̺͝?̶̢̛̰"
> 
> 
> "Ị̴̐͘n̸̼̖͉͒̓f̷̳̺͋ǐ̷̙̲͗̉ń̴̜͕͚̇i̷͖͎̾͑t̴̙̼͗͝y̶͙̿.̸̧͔̐̇̚.̴̩͚͍̂̑͑.̷̡̧̦͊ ̶͖̜̏y̷̹̺̋͂͋o̷͙̣̮̓u̸̖̎̓́ṟ̷̢͈̐̕ ̵̛̞b̴̠͈́͝ö̸̱́ÿ̸̭͓͗ ̷̥͒͐̌ẁ̵̠̙̲a̷͉͊s̴̙̗͆́ ̶̩̙̈́a̶͕̐̄̎͜b̵̛̻͙̠̾͒o̸̤̦̅̅͗u̷̠̮̜̽̉̂t̶͙̲̘͗ ̶̨̬͊t̶̙̻̥̑ó̴̬͝ ̷͈̒̇r̴̫̍ṳ̸̤̔̔ş̷͔̊̄̌ḫ̵̝͒̓͐ ̸̤͉̩̆i̵̡̾n̸̩̒̔̊ ̷̙͕̣̆̚ư̵͇n̶̰͍̳̄p̶̗̬̟̃͂͌r̸̨̙͈̉̀ē̴͚̮̭̌̚p̷̧̈̈ǎ̴̟̈́̕͜r̵͍͌͛͌ẽ̴͖̘̎d̶̝̠̓́ͅ.̸̤̼̔́̀.̶͈̼͘.̸̺̠̯͌ ̸͙̏Ǐ̴̘͝.̶͉̞͈̊̀.̸̧̖̈̾̔.̷͔̦͈̔̆ ̸̯̚͝I̸̼͍͇̋͂̄ ̵͍̗̿ͅh̸̘͓͐̃͌a̵̠͐̚v̶̬̗̟͋̂̚e̴̘̥͘ ̴͔̈́̏͊ṃ̷͂ḭ̶͍̾͑x̸͓̞̀͝e̴̜̮̞͗̿̋d̸͚͒̊͝ ̶̟̬͊f̷̞̃̏̇ë̴̗́̽ĕ̴̬̄̍l̷̢͉͑͒͠i̸͚̺͙̋̀n̸͖̜͠g̸̙͎̠̓s̴̰̫̊ ̶̡̥̏a̴̞̟̥̕b̵̗̭̗͛ȏ̷̧̓u̴̱̺͑͆̅t̷̨̻͔͝ ̸͎̪̟̍́͂i̵̼͒͝ņ̵̰̘̀ṯ̸͖̐e̵̢̗͗̕͝r̴̞̗̓̾v̴̲͓͙͌̏͑e̴̼͂̅n̸͎̣͐i̷̲̎n̴̡͕̾̀̒g̶̣̖̈́ ̵̫̲̱͝ṯ̸̬͙̈́͌͝h̵̬͐̽̔ǐ̶̜̿s̷̬̥̐ ̸͚͙̩̆m̶̢̪̫̿u̶͙̜͂c̸͎̠̓ĥ̵̢̧̹ ̶̤̏i̵̤̺͎̽̈n̵̜̠͆ ̴͖̮̩͑̽ḩ̶̼̯̍̀ḙ̷̲̈́̅r̶̭̭̫̈́a̴̧̋l̴͕̽̅̓d̸̥͈͇͛̐̔s̷̳̀͝'̶̻̗͔͒̆͝ ̴̻̗̱̆ḋ̴̡̻u̴͉͌ț̸̢̰͠i̷̲̯̍̌͝ẽ̵̘͕͌͘ś̶̨̬̝.̷̠͚̎.̴̡̞͊̈.̷͖͆́͠ ̴̧̉p̶̣̺̫̈̋é̵̘̞r̴̠̞̐͆̔h̶͉͔͐̈́́á̵͎̺̄͝p̸̨̝̪̅́ş̶̾ ̶̥͆͂͗o̸͉͆̓ṅ̴̈́͐͜c̷͖̗͉̃̈́̕é̴̳͖ ̵̟̗͛̊y̶̧̮̎ͅo̸̱̐̈̾û̸͈̠͂̿'̸̭͊r̴̈́̈́͜e̸̜̍̅͘ ̵̟͉̔d̴͍̬̏͜ơ̵̫̘̂ń̵͉́̆e̴͖̱͑̃ ̶̥͚͐t̵͍͈͙̂͠á̴̜̌̕l̶̳͉̂̇͜͠k̷͙̥͖̏̽i̶͕̓̀n̷̬̲̥̈g̵̢̠̗̒̿̂ ̸̼̔t̶͙̹̹̂͘o̴̦͋͝ ̷̯̽͗̐h̷̼̓̓̐î̴̝͉̕ḿ̴̼̬͈͂͆.̵̨͍͉͒͒͊.̴̢̢̥͂͆̆.̴̬̩̗̕ ̵͓̱̣̐w̵͎̞̙̎͝e̴̪̓̐́ ̷͔̹̿c̸̼͖͈͆a̸̢͎̱͂n̶͇̙͝ ̷̺͓͊̐d̴̹̼̖̋͌i̷͓̙̦̓̐s̶͓̯̈́͆͘c̴̮͑u̴̳̮͋͝s̶̫̀̀͜s̷͈̃͘ ̸̰̖̌̀͜ţ̵̺̮͒̑̓h̵͚̺̤͛̀̀i̸̛̠͐s̸͚̯͑̅̀,̵̬̈́ ̶̰͈̊̐m̵̖̂́̑ǫ̸̺̤͘v̶̧̳̯͑͐̾ȉ̴͍̚n̸͎̈ͅͅg̵͍̊ ̵̤̟͒̓̕f̷̨̯͎̋̅̚o̸̫͔̔͑ŗ̷͍̘̀̂ẁ̷̭̠ȧ̸̻̩̰ṝ̸̊ͅd̵͎̾.̸̳̊̄̓.̷̥̪̑̈́̎.̷̪͑͋̾"*


*Infinity sighs*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Infinity sighs*


*"P̴̣̦̹͊͜e̵͙̔̈́̾̏r̴̢̽h̵̝̪͚̙̒̾̓͛ą̶̯̱͌p̷͎̗̀s̴̪͙͙̤͗͆ ̷̧̢̝͂̃͊i̵͕̹̽̇t̷̫͑͊ͅ ̴͉̔ͅį̵̭̒̌͝s̷͎̰͈̓̎ ̶̡̔à̷̧̤̭͕ ̵̜̖̄s̷̛̺ý̸̬̆͋͘m̸̺̼̲̭̑̑̈́p̶̬̞̝̓t̵͉̠̑̌͑̀o̴̧̨̒̂͐̊m̸͈͉͙͊ ̵̠̲͉̉͒̍͒o̸͚̊̆̔f̶̧̠͚͘ ̸̩̯̥̜̏w̷̨͌̒͠͝ṓ̶̼̤͚͆͠r̸̨̊̐̆͗k̴͔̲̣͌͠ĩ̵͖̽͝ň̴̨͔g̷̜̋̇ ̶͈͆a̶̢̛̯̬̝̾̒͗ļ̶̩͖͋̐̕o̷̮̎̈́̈͝n̸͉͔̽͝é̵͈̞,̷͙̊͆̽͘ ̶̘͌͠͝m̴̳̰̩̒̆ỳ̶͍͇̽̍͝ ̸̟͖̰̀̅͆̚m̶̧̩̃̾͌͝i̶̧̙̇͘̕͝s̴̰̹̭̻͋̀̈́g̷̦̑i̸̹̖̔̅v̴̡͖̻̈́i̸̗͌̀͛̎n̸̩̥̅͐̉̏g̵̮̘̦̺̅͋̕s̵͍̔͝ͅͅ.̸̧̩̑.̶̝̑͑̀̅.̴̧̪͎̍̈́̈́̕
̸̝̱̿
̴̻̤̀Ÿ̴̨͓̘́ŏ̸̻u̶̖̫̰̰͝ ̴̥͝ḫ̷̡̈́a̸͙͂̿d̷̳̰̜́ ̵̠̰͛̋͂͂s̴͕͈͉̈ō̴͖̿̍m̷͓͖͆͌̓e̸̬̯̥̐t̶̨̛̖̃̓̍͜ͅẖ̶̪́̈̇͝i̸̡̐ǹ̷̪̼̜̟̾̚g̸͉͚̥̒ͅ ̶̧͓̱̖̅̕f̴̧̿̉o̴̜̒̏͛ȓ̸͉̝͈̘͘͝ ̴̟̼̞̳̚t̸͇̔͜ḧ̴̟͊ẻ̷̥̻̬̮̎̆͠ ̶̣̠͓̿͘͘͝b̴͙̫̤̫̍ȯ̶̺̝͝y̶̘̬̫̳̎,̷̫͂͜ͅ ̸̻͖́͊̆ÿ̶̺͍͔̼́̕e̵̢̠̥̋̃͂ṡ̶̝̘͆̅?̷̬̞̫̩̽"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"P̴̣̦̹͊͜e̵͙̔̈́̾̏r̴̢̽h̵̝̪͚̙̒̾̓͛ą̶̯̱͌p̷͎̗̀s̴̪͙͙̤͗͆ ̷̧̢̝͂̃͊i̵͕̹̽̇t̷̫͑͊ͅ ̴͉̔ͅį̵̭̒̌͝s̷͎̰͈̓̎ ̶̡̔à̷̧̤̭͕ ̵̜̖̄s̷̛̺ý̸̬̆͋͘m̸̺̼̲̭̑̑̈́p̶̬̞̝̓t̵͉̠̑̌͑̀o̴̧̨̒̂͐̊m̸͈͉͙͊ ̵̠̲͉̉͒̍͒o̸͚̊̆̔f̶̧̠͚͘ ̸̩̯̥̜̏w̷̨͌̒͠͝ṓ̶̼̤͚͆͠r̸̨̊̐̆͗k̴͔̲̣͌͠ĩ̵͖̽͝ň̴̨͔g̷̜̋̇ ̶͈͆a̶̢̛̯̬̝̾̒͗ļ̶̩͖͋̐̕o̷̮̎̈́̈͝n̸͉͔̽͝é̵͈̞,̷͙̊͆̽͘ ̶̘͌͠͝m̴̳̰̩̒̆ỳ̶͍͇̽̍͝ ̸̟͖̰̀̅͆̚m̶̧̩̃̾͌͝i̶̧̙̇͘̕͝s̴̰̹̭̻͋̀̈́g̷̦̑i̸̹̖̔̅v̴̡͖̻̈́i̸̗͌̀͛̎n̸̩̥̅͐̉̏g̵̮̘̦̺̅͋̕s̵͍̔͝ͅͅ.̸̧̩̑.̶̝̑͑̀̅.̴̧̪͎̍̈́̈́̕
> ̸̝̱̿
> ̴̻̤̀Ÿ̴̨͓̘́ŏ̸̻u̶̖̫̰̰͝ ̴̥͝ḫ̷̡̈́a̸͙͂̿d̷̳̰̜́ ̵̠̰͛̋͂͂s̴͕͈͉̈ō̴͖̿̍m̷͓͖͆͌̓e̸̬̯̥̐t̶̨̛̖̃̓̍͜ͅẖ̶̪́̈̇͝i̸̡̐ǹ̷̪̼̜̟̾̚g̸͉͚̥̒ͅ ̶̧͓̱̖̅̕f̴̧̿̉o̴̜̒̏͛ȓ̸͉̝͈̘͘͝ ̴̟̼̞̳̚t̸͇̔͜ḧ̴̟͊ẻ̷̥̻̬̮̎̆͠ ̶̣̠͓̿͘͘͝b̴͙̫̤̫̍ȯ̶̺̝͝y̶̘̬̫̳̎,̷̫͂͜ͅ ̸̻͖́͊̆ÿ̶̺͍͔̼́̕e̵̢̠̥̋̃͂ṡ̶̝̘͆̅?̷̬̞̫̩̽"*


Infinity:_”yes it’s from reality use it well” _*It was a Thunderbolt* “a Thunderbolt?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”yes it’s from reality use it well” _*It was a Thunderbolt* “a Thunderbolt?”


*"A̵͙͐͒͐n̷̻̲̣͕̓̇ ̷̢̡͇̖͘͝i̴͎͒n̴̲̜̆͋̅͘t̴̪̺̠̟́́̚e̸͚̘̪̹̒̏͛͠r̸͙̖̫̾̑͊ê̵͖̺̅š̷̳̍̐ͅt̵͉̱͚̀́̉ï̴̛̺͓̺͊̕n̶̠̿̎g̶̛̞̲̎̍̚ ̸͚͚̣̻͑́c̷̘̜̅h̸̡̗̫̼́̃͘ō̵̢̺̫̟͝ȋ̵͕̫̣̍̍ͅc̵̢͍͉̤̽͑͛è̵̳.̵̭̍.̵̳̯̼̩̍̐.̴̡̛͔̍ ̴̳͓̃t̷̝̤͓͘ḫ̸̘̜͇̑́͘a̶̬͎̽t̶̘̞͒͊ ̴̰͂̚ḯ̶̬̠̯̒̓͂ͅs̴͚̘͐͊͒̊ͅ ̵̪̼̬̓̃͗͝f̶̖̼͒̒o̷͇̍r̷̪̃̾̄ ̴̦͒͘s̶̻̺͋̃͑̽ṷ̵̲̫̏͆̒͝r̵͈̽̈͑̆e̷̫̭͑͑̓̎.̵͚̝̈́̑̈́.̵̭̜͆͂.̸̢͐͋̅͑ ̴̲̟̾̉͝ ̵̧͇͕̽͋Y̵͓̕͠ọ̷͚̙̤̈́̄u̶̧̬̓̅̃ ̷͕̫̬̈̐̅ģ̵̙̝̭̍̐e̵͍͕͌̚ņ̷̰̮̙́ê̸̝̊̔ŗ̸̦̝̾̀͐̄ͅa̴̮̳̲͎͌l̶̞͈͚̏͊͜l̷̫̰̞͐͗͝ÿ̵̢̻̦̝́̈́̊͠ ̸̱̥̄o̴͈̮͕̼͆̌͑̋n̴̪̩̤̎̍͘l̵͖̝̳̾ͅy̷͙̯̙̥̍̂̋ ̵̢̛̝̼̉̆͌ġ̸̭̹̌̕e̸̹͓̣͗͆t̸͖͉̐ͅ ̷͓̞̝͕́̈́̚o̶͒̕͜n̶͍̯̮͋e̵͇̭̖͑̈́̽ ̴̲̯͝s̶̢̥̳͇̊́̕͝h̸̘̗̋͝o̴̠̜̺͑t̴͍̊̈́̂ ̶̥̙̊́̄̑w̴̜͙̤̒̂͘͘ì̴̖̦͉̲̊t̸̡̘̋̑ͅh̴̻̟̍̇ ̴̺͇͒͂̐̍t̷͈̀̈́h̴̢͎̳̐o̵̰̒̎̈̕ŝ̶̠̻͙̾̓e̵̤̿̾́̇.̵͇̥̭́̌.̴̘̼̠̖́͑͌͊.̷̺͚͑ ̶̠͂͋̽s̵͚̓̒̀ô̴͎͚͛ ̸͔͂ṱ̷̘̓̊̏i̶̡̡̜̽͗̈m̵̙̼͓͆͊̿è̷̡͚̅́ ̵̥͈͐̿ȋ̵̦̤̔ṯ̵͋͐̈́ ̶̰̦̏r̶̦̱̩͒͌͆̊i̷̛̭̓̍g̵̘̑h̶̡̦̋t̴̯̤̾̕.̴̘̳̠͈̑̄.̸̱͗̈́̀̚.̸̝̖͊͐̔̎"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"A̵͙͐͒͐n̷̻̲̣͕̓̇ ̷̢̡͇̖͘͝i̴͎͒n̴̲̜̆͋̅͘t̴̪̺̠̟́́̚e̸͚̘̪̹̒̏͛͠r̸͙̖̫̾̑͊ê̵͖̺̅š̷̳̍̐ͅt̵͉̱͚̀́̉ï̴̛̺͓̺͊̕n̶̠̿̎g̶̛̞̲̎̍̚ ̸͚͚̣̻͑́c̷̘̜̅h̸̡̗̫̼́̃͘ō̵̢̺̫̟͝ȋ̵͕̫̣̍̍ͅc̵̢͍͉̤̽͑͛è̵̳.̵̭̍.̵̳̯̼̩̍̐.̴̡̛͔̍ ̴̳͓̃t̷̝̤͓͘ḫ̸̘̜͇̑́͘a̶̬͎̽t̶̘̞͒͊ ̴̰͂̚ḯ̶̬̠̯̒̓͂ͅs̴͚̘͐͊͒̊ͅ ̵̪̼̬̓̃͗͝f̶̖̼͒̒o̷͇̍r̷̪̃̾̄ ̴̦͒͘s̶̻̺͋̃͑̽ṷ̵̲̫̏͆̒͝r̵͈̽̈͑̆e̷̫̭͑͑̓̎.̵͚̝̈́̑̈́.̵̭̜͆͂.̸̢͐͋̅͑ ̴̲̟̾̉͝ ̵̧͇͕̽͋Y̵͓̕͠ọ̷͚̙̤̈́̄u̶̧̬̓̅̃ ̷͕̫̬̈̐̅ģ̵̙̝̭̍̐e̵͍͕͌̚ņ̷̰̮̙́ê̸̝̊̔ŗ̸̦̝̾̀͐̄ͅa̴̮̳̲͎͌l̶̞͈͚̏͊͜l̷̫̰̞͐͗͝ÿ̵̢̻̦̝́̈́̊͠ ̸̱̥̄o̴͈̮͕̼͆̌͑̋n̴̪̩̤̎̍͘l̵͖̝̳̾ͅy̷͙̯̙̥̍̂̋ ̵̢̛̝̼̉̆͌ġ̸̭̹̌̕e̸̹͓̣͗͆t̸͖͉̐ͅ ̷͓̞̝͕́̈́̚o̶͒̕͜n̶͍̯̮͋e̵͇̭̖͑̈́̽ ̴̲̯͝s̶̢̥̳͇̊́̕͝h̸̘̗̋͝o̴̠̜̺͑t̴͍̊̈́̂ ̶̥̙̊́̄̑w̴̜͙̤̒̂͘͘ì̴̖̦͉̲̊t̸̡̘̋̑ͅh̴̻̟̍̇ ̴̺͇͒͂̐̍t̷͈̀̈́h̴̢͎̳̐o̵̰̒̎̈̕ŝ̶̠̻͙̾̓e̵̤̿̾́̇.̵͇̥̭́̌.̴̘̼̠̖́͑͌͊.̷̺͚͑ ̶̠͂͋̽s̵͚̓̒̀ô̴͎͚͛ ̸͔͂ṱ̷̘̓̊̏i̶̡̡̜̽͗̈m̵̙̼͓͆͊̿è̷̡͚̅́ ̵̥͈͐̿ȋ̵̦̤̔ṯ̵͋͐̈́ ̶̰̦̏r̶̦̱̩͒͌͆̊i̷̛̭̓̍g̵̘̑h̶̡̦̋t̴̯̤̾̕.̴̘̳̠͈̑̄.̸̱͗̈́̀̚.̸̝̖͊͐̔̎"*


“I got it Great uncle”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I got it Great uncle”


*"Ẃ̶̳̒̄̂ḫ̸̞͇͌̉ā̸̗̩̱̽͝ț̶̨̆ ̷̩̌̈d̷̨̦͗̒̑̚o̸̺̺͇͐̇͑ ̶̡̧͈̙̾ȳ̵̹͑̄͆o̵̝̱̓̈́̽̈́u̷͇̜̔́̊ ̴͇̳̟̟̓̈͝͝t̵̛̘̄h̴̞̀̽̆̆i̸͖͠ͅņ̸̜̦̤͒̈k̸͚̦̬̿̽̌,̵̡̢̯͛ ̸̖͈̀̈́̈́͝I̴̪̲̘̎̉n̶̯̱̑͜f̶̨̬̉̀̽i̸͕͓̕n̵̖̕̕i̸̽͂̈ͅt̶͍̳̹͂͌͂͘ÿ̵̯̦̕͘?̶̞̚͘ ̷̩̲̖̾ ̸̪̍͂̅T̵̪̾̑̚͠h̷̛̤̝͍̅̄͘i̸̘̹̦͖͒͒ń̴̢̛̞k̸̜̜̰̚͘͠ ̴͔̅͗h̷̨̛͖͚̑̈́͝ẹ̵̢̰̝̊̀'̵̡̧̱͎͠s̶̯̜͖͎̀̊̀͘ ̵͍̹̬̲̅̔c̵̡̯̥͐̋͋a̶̢͎͒̏̆̕l̸̼̘̂m̶̬̬͎͚̄̈́̕ê̵̜͖d̷͓̓̾̕ ̴̡̙́́̂ḏ̴̹̤͔̽̔͆͘ȍ̸̧̺̰̌̈́̚ẅ̷̳͎̰͓n̷͍͋̈́ ̷̣͒ḙ̴̐͋̂̅ń̶͉̈̎̕͜o̴̢̡̮͌̓͘ű̶̮ͅͅg̸̣̭̠͌̃̈́h̴̖͙̹̰̋̔̈́̚?̷̮͒̐̀"*

_Meanwhile, in reality..._

The Asgard had made the jump to Coruscant.  Had the Universe-7 followed?


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ẃ̶̳̒̄̂ḫ̸̞͇͌̉ā̸̗̩̱̽͝ț̶̨̆ ̷̩̌̈d̷̨̦͗̒̑̚o̸̺̺͇͐̇͑ ̶̡̧͈̙̾ȳ̵̹͑̄͆o̵̝̱̓̈́̽̈́u̷͇̜̔́̊ ̴͇̳̟̟̓̈͝͝t̵̛̘̄h̴̞̀̽̆̆i̸͖͠ͅņ̸̜̦̤͒̈k̸͚̦̬̿̽̌,̵̡̢̯͛ ̸̖͈̀̈́̈́͝I̴̪̲̘̎̉n̶̯̱̑͜f̶̨̬̉̀̽i̸͕͓̕n̵̖̕̕i̸̽͂̈ͅt̶͍̳̹͂͌͂͘ÿ̵̯̦̕͘?̶̞̚͘ ̷̩̲̖̾ ̸̪̍͂̅T̵̪̾̑̚͠h̷̛̤̝͍̅̄͘i̸̘̹̦͖͒͒ń̴̢̛̞k̸̜̜̰̚͘͠ ̴͔̅͗h̷̨̛͖͚̑̈́͝ẹ̵̢̰̝̊̀'̵̡̧̱͎͠s̶̯̜͖͎̀̊̀͘ ̵͍̹̬̲̅̔c̵̡̯̥͐̋͋a̶̢͎͒̏̆̕l̸̼̘̂m̶̬̬͎͚̄̈́̕ê̵̜͖d̷͓̓̾̕ ̴̡̙́́̂ḏ̴̹̤͔̽̔͆͘ȍ̸̧̺̰̌̈́̚ẅ̷̳͎̰͓n̷͍͋̈́ ̷̣͒ḙ̴̐͋̂̅ń̶͉̈̎̕͜o̴̢̡̮͌̓͘ű̶̮ͅͅg̸̣̭̠͌̃̈́h̴̖͙̹̰̋̔̈́̚?̷̮͒̐̀"*
> 
> _Meanwhile, in reality..._
> 
> The Asgard had made the jump to Coruscant.  Had the Universe-7 followed?


*the Universe 7 came out of its wormhole*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *the Universe 7 came out of its wormhole*


_Back in the out-of-reality space..._

*"Ů̴̥̑̉͘n̴͕̪̗̺̅̈́̈i̷̪͔͖̋v̷͓̜̫͈́̌̂ȇ̶̡͔̰̼͋̕ŕ̷̲̊̌͝ș̴̢̹̻̈́͗ễ̶̪̊͐?̶̭̍.̶̳̳͒̓.̷̖̲̯̀.̷͓̗̰̒͗ ̷̲̲́̊̓I̷͓͌͋͠'̷̦̠͚̔m̸̤̮͔͒͗̑͜ ̶̯̩̗̉͌́t̵̠̂h̴̛̺̒̀ǐ̵̩͈͠ṅ̷̟͂̂͝ķ̷̼͆i̸̛̝͚̭̕͜͝͠n̶̰̳͉̖̍̑̄̄g̶̨̺̺̣̑͘ ̶̢̯̮̭̈́̔̓͋o̷̻͌͌̒͒f̶̭̭̙̈̀̚͝.̶̖͇̉.̷̧̗̔̈ͅ.̵̤̀̑ ̸̥̱̐̌̉͗d̷̻͇̒̓̀e̵̟̰̦̼̿̀̉͘p̷̫̀͆l̷̡͔̓͜o̸͈͔̓́y̴̫͓̓̊̈́̑i̴̧̭͙͍͗n̵̳̳̤̏̔̑̔g̸͇̭̫͑̇̄͜͝ ̴̬̌̎͑ͅẏ̵̛͕̀o̵̜͊̇ṵ̸̈̾̾̂ͅ ̵̳̋á̴̡̟̘̩͘͠t̷̢͙͓̓ ̴̡̛̠̝̭͐̎̋ẗ̵̗̦͉̗̈̀h̶̀͋͠ͅë̷̛̛̘̯̝́ ̵͚͚̱̑m̸͙̫͖̾̊͂ớ̵̰̙͕̠̀͋m̸̼̼̮̉̔͝è̴̹̗̭̐͆̅͜n̷̞̻͉̑̀t̶̥̃̓̋ ̷̣͇͒o̴͕̍͜f̷̨̻͙̆ ̵̤̺̲̥̊ģ̸̱͇̕r̵̢͇͖͋͑̓͠e̶͍͇̲̿͋̚͜a̷͇̗̖͇̋t̷̡̲̰͔͋̕̚̕e̷͎͎̺̭͝s̴̢̰͓̋̋̕t̷̹̐́̇̐ ̴̨͓̌̒͊̈ỉ̵̙̜̂ḿ̸͍̠͈̠̉͂p̸̪͎̽͆̅ͅä̶̳̻̈́̾c̶̡̛̮̰̮͗͆͛t̵̮͚̝̰́.̵̨͎̂͒̅.̴͙͐.̴̲̜̩̽͠ͅ ̸̺̯̹̰͌̓͝Į̴̳̲̦̀͂͌ņ̶̛͗͑̓͜f̷̹̃̍̎i̷̤͊͆͊̒ṇ̷̭̻̃̈́̐ȉ̵̹̳̜͕͒̏t̶̖̟́͜ÿ̷̹͙͊͜ͅ,̴̫̊͆͝ ̵͖̍̈́͆̔y̵̧̛̥̦͔o̸̬̎̆u̵̦͚͍̍̏̅ ̵̖͉̪̭͆̋͌̃ḿ̴̫̘́̈́̕ͅȧ̸͔̦̟̙̌͋̐ÿ̷̗̬̬́.̷͓̫̯͖̌̂̊.̸̩͝.̶̻̝͇̎̾̔͘ ̶̠̉k̷̯̽͗ǹ̵̪͋̚͜ͅǒ̶̼̩͙w̶̛͉̣̓̓ ̵̘͖́t̴̩̘̹̓ḩ̵̛͚͙̒̕í̵̻͖͎̔̚͠s̷̬̔ ̴̨̥̻̤̃̑͑t̸̼̺͆r̴̢͎͍̒̌ì̶̙̩c̵̢̬̦̻̅̽̾k̶͔̖̺͐̇.̴̢̨͎̀.̵̮͎̮̅̐̓͘.̴̛͔͌̃̑ ̵̪̞̬͑Ì̷̹̮͍̻̔ ̷̢̊̎̚u̷̦̦͠ṡ̷̟̼̦̀̿ͅu̷̲̙̞͌̚ą̷͂l̶̛̪̙͈͂͜͠ḷ̵͊̈́̎y̸͚͉͆͂͊ͅ ̴̣̂̈́̊͆d̷̼̞̦͂ö̶̧̝̭̪͌n̵̢̧͘ͅ'̸̐̈̆ͅt̴̳̰̮̰̐̌̊ ̷̫́͂͊̐l̵͈͔̽̒̒̃͜ͅi̴̝̳̙̭̇̎k̶̢̫͎̳̅e̶͓͊͑̕ ̸̛̼͕̯̿͝͝d̴͇̊͌͝ö̵̭͇́ȋ̸̗̙̮͒n̵̡̾̉g̸̯̪̹͐̕ ̷̳͒̈́t̶̹̠͔̓̏h̷̯̆i̵̠̯̓ș̴̰̅ ̴̡͎̉͗t̷̡̛̜͗̑̀o̵͎̯͐͘̕͜ ̵̯͓̀̓a̴̬̲͒͜ ̴̜̮̠̈̈́h̶̥̤̒̉͒̃e̶̟̋͑̔͌ŕ̴̝̲̜͖a̷̠̤̺̖̿͋͗l̴̦̲̆͛͠d̵͎͑.̶̘̭͓͐̅̊̒͜.̶̖͚̈́͛̑͝.̷̛͈͑͝ ̷̠̟͈̙̃b̴̨̠͂̀͊͑u̷̫̿̐̅ẗ̶̳̬͖̇̅̚ ̸̢̪̉́͊̕t̵͓̤͋̄h̷̦̄͊r̴͙͕̬̍ȍ̸̖̮̮̔ǘ̴̗̖̣͖g̵̤̻͆̽͑͋h̸̦͂̅ ̷̙̯̙̉Ḇ̴̫̘̐ḽ̶̮̈́͆̾̂a̶͖͛z̵̺̚ą̴̲̩́͐̅r̶̖͠.̵͍̝̦̭̉̒͛.̷͈̼̰̗͆.̵̢̀̚ ̴̜̅Ḯ̴̬͖̋̉̿ ̶͔̣̘̈́̿l̶̢̬͌͐͛̊͜e̵̱͇̝͚͛͊͆a̵̲̕r̸̗͙̻̎̈n̴̫̱̮̄́͊̽e̷̮͌̂̏̈ḏ̴̡̙̄̃͜ ̸̨͛o̸̤̟̫͝ͅf̴̧̣̰̖̈́̋ ̶̜̅̑̊͗I̶̡͌z̵͈͖̀͑͒ͅr̵̨̝̉͐͑̓â̶̖̘̔̄͜d̵̠̽͜͜ͅồ̸̫̟r̴̘͍͛'̴͎̏̀š̶̫̟̾̌ ̶̰̝̻̭̈́̏͆̓g̵͙͈͊̀̎͝á̵͎͗̔͛m̸̧̩̫͕͑̿̅̋e̷̠͇͛̌͑ ̶̭̞̹̉́p̵̥̏̊̊ľ̵̢͍͇̐a̵͉̓̃n̷̮͋́̏̕.̴͎͙̣̒̕̕.̴̘̬͒̚ͅ.̷͙̰͠ ̴̜̲̜͝h̷̞̯͉̭̊̍̆e̴͔̜̮̐͗͐̋ř̸͚̑̂s̸̘̫̲̄͑ ̶̳̝͂̀ḯ̶͍͆͘s̷̹͉̖̑̓̓ ̷͖̣̳̗͘͝s̷̘̟̬̃é̷͚̐v̸̩̒ȇ̵̩̠̬̽͗͆r̵̨̞̬̥̾͐̌͠e̸̤̐̋͗͝ ̶͕̯̗̮̀͐͋e̷̙̋n̶͕͒͊o̷̝̪̝̾u̶̻̬̞͌̒g̵̠̲͗ḧ̴̢̟̥́.̷͈̋͆̔̏.̵͎̈̋.̴̙̾́͋̕ ̶̬͍̌͜t̷̢͖̠͔͛ò̵̜͍̲͉̓͂̌ ̸̲͗̇͝w̵͉͇̰͐̀a̵͇͎̖̟͋̐̔̚r̶̨̠͖͍̓ř̵͉̋ä̸̟̙̘̾̇̓n̸̄́͜t̴̮̦̂͝ ̶̖͔̾͆͆͋a̷͖̙̎̍͑͘ ̴̡̲͙͆͆̕s̸̯̼͇̦̈̕t̶̮͑͗͘ŗ̷̧̯̙̅̌̀̿i̸̬͎̋͘k̴͚̬͍̐e̵̥̊͌ͅ ̴̟̼̗̈́͛̎̂l̸̩̞͉̂̍͜͠͝i̸̢͊͛͜͝k̵̖̖̇̂e̴͔͕̦̪̎͋ ̴̰̥͖̋̄̍͘t̷̢͈̮͐h̶̪̗͐̏i̵̲͓͎̒̔͝s̵͓͇̦̹͛̒̓͝.̷̗͇͍͕̓.̶̛̛̩̩̠̌͗.̵͖̃̏͝"*

Universe and Infinity could feel some unease out of Azathoth.  That they could feel unease was unusual.

*"̴̦̱̘̻̓̑̒̕Ỵ̶̲͕͊͐́o̷͎̻̬̅͒͌͆u̴͓̚ ̴̪̥̉w̴̢͎̝͓̾̐́ơ̴̘̲̙̄̋ǘ̷̘̞͝͝l̸̢̻̙͔̾̔̔d̴͕͒ ̶̬̙͠ḋ̷͈̠̾o̵̫̠̥̜̒̍͛ ̵̞͈̐̒̑͜t̴̛̘̺̖̘̓h̵͇̬̺̉ě̵̘͘ ̶̹̮̬̥̊͌ś̸̟͛̋͐a̶͔͓̫͛͒̒ͅm̵̨̲̝̐͊̉̎ȅ̷̬̈́͛ ̵͒̓͂͜s̷̮͈̫͒͋́t̸̫́̓̃ù̴̧̨͚̗͊̄ń̵͔̦͑̓t̵̲̯͖̄.̶̧̛̯̐̽.̸̤̀.̵̝̬̖̙̀͠ ̶̛̻̹̜̗f̵͙͔̪̥̑̆ȏ̵̯͓͍̯r̶͕̥͙̅̉̃̚ ̸̺̥̲͉̾̂a̵͍̦͎͆̇ ̶̪͖̪̖̄͗͘g̶̪̭͙̤̈͆͑ę̴̨̨̗̈n̸̝͍̳͋̿̇u̸̳̺͇̙̐ĭ̴̲̻́̿n̷̮̎͂̂̀ȅ̵͕̯̗̟ ̶̧̗̟̾̓t̷̡̛͋̚h̵̫͐͘r̵̤̻̃͜e̴̦͌̿̽͂a̸̤̠͉̒t̶͖̳̯̻͒̃͑ ̵̗͈͖̉̎̅͑o̵̺̱̯͘n̶̦̭̺̒̃͂ ̶̦͇̟͗̉͑́y̷͈͉̘͑̉ǒ̴̜͕͖̿̓͗ų̵͍͔͇̎̔͑͝r̸̦̲̃̎̈̀ ̷͈͊̆Ẉ̷͗́͘̚h̶̦̮́̿͗̚e̵̠̓̿̋͐e̴͕̔̉͑̑l̶͔̉̅̔,̸̠̋̔̄̕ͅ ̸̻̥̾y̸͈̒̅ē̷͖̊ŝ̶̛̝̻̝̏̓,̶̞͕̗̈ ̴̯̂͊Î̴̘̣̬̘̏n̴̫͂̂̋́f̵͓̪̗̠̀i̸͓̓n̵̝̳̂͂į̸̖̤̉̈̀̎t̶̫̤̯̓̈́ẏ̵͕̮̼̞͋͛?̸̠̠̈́̇"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back in the out-of-reality space..._
> 
> *"Ů̴̥̑̉͘n̴͕̪̗̺̅̈́̈i̷̪͔͖̋v̷͓̜̫͈́̌̂ȇ̶̡͔̰̼͋̕ŕ̷̲̊̌͝ș̴̢̹̻̈́͗ễ̶̪̊͐?̶̭̍.̶̳̳͒̓.̷̖̲̯̀.̷͓̗̰̒͗ ̷̲̲́̊̓I̷͓͌͋͠'̷̦̠͚̔m̸̤̮͔͒͗̑͜ ̶̯̩̗̉͌́t̵̠̂h̴̛̺̒̀ǐ̵̩͈͠ṅ̷̟͂̂͝ķ̷̼͆i̸̛̝͚̭̕͜͝͠n̶̰̳͉̖̍̑̄̄g̶̨̺̺̣̑͘ ̶̢̯̮̭̈́̔̓͋o̷̻͌͌̒͒f̶̭̭̙̈̀̚͝.̶̖͇̉.̷̧̗̔̈ͅ.̵̤̀̑ ̸̥̱̐̌̉͗d̷̻͇̒̓̀e̵̟̰̦̼̿̀̉͘p̷̫̀͆l̷̡͔̓͜o̸͈͔̓́y̴̫͓̓̊̈́̑i̴̧̭͙͍͗n̵̳̳̤̏̔̑̔g̸͇̭̫͑̇̄͜͝ ̴̬̌̎͑ͅẏ̵̛͕̀o̵̜͊̇ṵ̸̈̾̾̂ͅ ̵̳̋á̴̡̟̘̩͘͠t̷̢͙͓̓ ̴̡̛̠̝̭͐̎̋ẗ̵̗̦͉̗̈̀h̶̀͋͠ͅë̷̛̛̘̯̝́ ̵͚͚̱̑m̸͙̫͖̾̊͂ớ̵̰̙͕̠̀͋m̸̼̼̮̉̔͝è̴̹̗̭̐͆̅͜n̷̞̻͉̑̀t̶̥̃̓̋ ̷̣͇͒o̴͕̍͜f̷̨̻͙̆ ̵̤̺̲̥̊ģ̸̱͇̕r̵̢͇͖͋͑̓͠e̶͍͇̲̿͋̚͜a̷͇̗̖͇̋t̷̡̲̰͔͋̕̚̕e̷͎͎̺̭͝s̴̢̰͓̋̋̕t̷̹̐́̇̐ ̴̨͓̌̒͊̈ỉ̵̙̜̂ḿ̸͍̠͈̠̉͂p̸̪͎̽͆̅ͅä̶̳̻̈́̾c̶̡̛̮̰̮͗͆͛t̵̮͚̝̰́.̵̨͎̂͒̅.̴͙͐.̴̲̜̩̽͠ͅ ̸̺̯̹̰͌̓͝Į̴̳̲̦̀͂͌ņ̶̛͗͑̓͜f̷̹̃̍̎i̷̤͊͆͊̒ṇ̷̭̻̃̈́̐ȉ̵̹̳̜͕͒̏t̶̖̟́͜ÿ̷̹͙͊͜ͅ,̴̫̊͆͝ ̵͖̍̈́͆̔y̵̧̛̥̦͔o̸̬̎̆u̵̦͚͍̍̏̅ ̵̖͉̪̭͆̋͌̃ḿ̴̫̘́̈́̕ͅȧ̸͔̦̟̙̌͋̐ÿ̷̗̬̬́.̷͓̫̯͖̌̂̊.̸̩͝.̶̻̝͇̎̾̔͘ ̶̠̉k̷̯̽͗ǹ̵̪͋̚͜ͅǒ̶̼̩͙w̶̛͉̣̓̓ ̵̘͖́t̴̩̘̹̓ḩ̵̛͚͙̒̕í̵̻͖͎̔̚͠s̷̬̔ ̴̨̥̻̤̃̑͑t̸̼̺͆r̴̢͎͍̒̌ì̶̙̩c̵̢̬̦̻̅̽̾k̶͔̖̺͐̇.̴̢̨͎̀.̵̮͎̮̅̐̓͘.̴̛͔͌̃̑ ̵̪̞̬͑Ì̷̹̮͍̻̔ ̷̢̊̎̚u̷̦̦͠ṡ̷̟̼̦̀̿ͅu̷̲̙̞͌̚ą̷͂l̶̛̪̙͈͂͜͠ḷ̵͊̈́̎y̸͚͉͆͂͊ͅ ̴̣̂̈́̊͆d̷̼̞̦͂ö̶̧̝̭̪͌n̵̢̧͘ͅ'̸̐̈̆ͅt̴̳̰̮̰̐̌̊ ̷̫́͂͊̐l̵͈͔̽̒̒̃͜ͅi̴̝̳̙̭̇̎k̶̢̫͎̳̅e̶͓͊͑̕ ̸̛̼͕̯̿͝͝d̴͇̊͌͝ö̵̭͇́ȋ̸̗̙̮͒n̵̡̾̉g̸̯̪̹͐̕ ̷̳͒̈́t̶̹̠͔̓̏h̷̯̆i̵̠̯̓ș̴̰̅ ̴̡͎̉͗t̷̡̛̜͗̑̀o̵͎̯͐͘̕͜ ̵̯͓̀̓a̴̬̲͒͜ ̴̜̮̠̈̈́h̶̥̤̒̉͒̃e̶̟̋͑̔͌ŕ̴̝̲̜͖a̷̠̤̺̖̿͋͗l̴̦̲̆͛͠d̵͎͑.̶̘̭͓͐̅̊̒͜.̶̖͚̈́͛̑͝.̷̛͈͑͝ ̷̠̟͈̙̃b̴̨̠͂̀͊͑u̷̫̿̐̅ẗ̶̳̬͖̇̅̚ ̸̢̪̉́͊̕t̵͓̤͋̄h̷̦̄͊r̴͙͕̬̍ȍ̸̖̮̮̔ǘ̴̗̖̣͖g̵̤̻͆̽͑͋h̸̦͂̅ ̷̙̯̙̉Ḇ̴̫̘̐ḽ̶̮̈́͆̾̂a̶͖͛z̵̺̚ą̴̲̩́͐̅r̶̖͠.̵͍̝̦̭̉̒͛.̷͈̼̰̗͆.̵̢̀̚ ̴̜̅Ḯ̴̬͖̋̉̿ ̶͔̣̘̈́̿l̶̢̬͌͐͛̊͜e̵̱͇̝͚͛͊͆a̵̲̕r̸̗͙̻̎̈n̴̫̱̮̄́͊̽e̷̮͌̂̏̈ḏ̴̡̙̄̃͜ ̸̨͛o̸̤̟̫͝ͅf̴̧̣̰̖̈́̋ ̶̜̅̑̊͗I̶̡͌z̵͈͖̀͑͒ͅr̵̨̝̉͐͑̓â̶̖̘̔̄͜d̵̠̽͜͜ͅồ̸̫̟r̴̘͍͛'̴͎̏̀š̶̫̟̾̌ ̶̰̝̻̭̈́̏͆̓g̵͙͈͊̀̎͝á̵͎͗̔͛m̸̧̩̫͕͑̿̅̋e̷̠͇͛̌͑ ̶̭̞̹̉́p̵̥̏̊̊ľ̵̢͍͇̐a̵͉̓̃n̷̮͋́̏̕.̴͎͙̣̒̕̕.̴̘̬͒̚ͅ.̷͙̰͠ ̴̜̲̜͝h̷̞̯͉̭̊̍̆e̴͔̜̮̐͗͐̋ř̸͚̑̂s̸̘̫̲̄͑ ̶̳̝͂̀ḯ̶͍͆͘s̷̹͉̖̑̓̓ ̷͖̣̳̗͘͝s̷̘̟̬̃é̷͚̐v̸̩̒ȇ̵̩̠̬̽͗͆r̵̨̞̬̥̾͐̌͠e̸̤̐̋͗͝ ̶͕̯̗̮̀͐͋e̷̙̋n̶͕͒͊o̷̝̪̝̾u̶̻̬̞͌̒g̵̠̲͗ḧ̴̢̟̥́.̷͈̋͆̔̏.̵͎̈̋.̴̙̾́͋̕ ̶̬͍̌͜t̷̢͖̠͔͛ò̵̜͍̲͉̓͂̌ ̸̲͗̇͝w̵͉͇̰͐̀a̵͇͎̖̟͋̐̔̚r̶̨̠͖͍̓ř̵͉̋ä̸̟̙̘̾̇̓n̸̄́͜t̴̮̦̂͝ ̶̖͔̾͆͆͋a̷͖̙̎̍͑͘ ̴̡̲͙͆͆̕s̸̯̼͇̦̈̕t̶̮͑͗͘ŗ̷̧̯̙̅̌̀̿i̸̬͎̋͘k̴͚̬͍̐e̵̥̊͌ͅ ̴̟̼̗̈́͛̎̂l̸̩̞͉̂̍͜͠͝i̸̢͊͛͜͝k̵̖̖̇̂e̴͔͕̦̪̎͋ ̴̰̥͖̋̄̍͘t̷̢͈̮͐h̶̪̗͐̏i̵̲͓͎̒̔͝s̵͓͇̦̹͛̒̓͝.̷̗͇͍͕̓.̶̛̛̩̩̠̌͗.̵͖̃̏͝"*
> 
> ...


Infinity:_”if it was necessary what are you up to brother”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

*I was so calm it was scary*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”if it was necessary what are you up to brother”_





Universe said:


> *I was so calm it was scary*


*"Ĭ̷̹̦̖͐̈́͘ ̵̬̣̑a̸̮̻͎̿̍̂m̵̹̝̓ ̸̦̥̀͜b̴̯̯̖̒͘a̵̢̲̩̤͑s̷̨̫̠̔̄̕i̸̛̖̮̤͙c̶͖̳̥͠à̴̫͇͔̅̍̉͜l̵̢͎͎͌̾l̴̇̂̀͝ͅy̸͔̰̅̐̓.̷̨̮̥̦̈́.̶̯̗̦̽̎̈́͠.̶̤͔̑͜͝ͅ ̸̡̫̽g̷̛̙̳͗ȍ̵͈̥̇̂͝ḭ̸͇͎͚͆̓͑̀ṇ̵̛̼̘̱g̸̗̏̈́ ̸̤̰̠͚̉͐̌ẗ̶͙́͛͝ȏ̶͙̜̈̀ ̶̫̺̭̩̈̂̒š̸̡͈̊͌͠m̷̢̗̖̘̑͆̑͘ï̸̢̩̬̼ṭ̶̨̞̭́̏è̷̱͍͇̎͆̄ ̵̣̲̈͆̈̈ĥ̶̪͖̇e̶̙̮̎ŕ̸̥̈́͘ ̷̨̟̬͚̒̓w̶̭̝͖̋i̴͈̿̇̑ẗ̶̺̹́́̂̍ͅͅh̵͉̽͠ ̸̖̻̭͑͐̈́Ṷ̴̰̘̬̌̚ṉ̵̖̣̭̀i̴͓̬̪͙͂͌̋v̸̯́̿ȩ̵̬͚̺̑r̸͎͓̽̍̚ś̴̛͔̗̖̕e̵̞̰̲̖͋̈́̽̕.̷̢͖̉̚.̵̥̲̭̯̐̿.̶̩̣̺̄͆ͅ ̴̘͇͕̊͂͜w̸̰͠͝h̶͍̺̀̊͠è̷̥̳̮̝̏n̷͉̳̑͜ ̴͈̓̕̚t̵̮̯͒̈́́h̸̺͚͔̀̀̚͝ͅḙ̴̿ ̵͚̬̂t̸̢̲̞̲͐̅̀ḯ̶͚͎͐ͅm̸̪̒͜ḙ̶̳͈̾ ̶̺͔̹̙̓̕c̸̨̖̜͋o̷̳̚m̸̢͈̜̍̄̓ë̷͙̠̙̗̊̎̋s̸̫̮̥̤͛̕.̶̬̭̭̓͋̔̕ͅ.̷̛͔͓̦͑̈́̈́.̶̤̺̭͎̔͝ ̴͕̳̬̠̿͑́̈́Ì̷͚̠͚ ̵̾ͅẅ̵̧̪́̋͛͘i̶̳̓͑ļ̷̖̱̼̄l̸̨̬͂́̈ ̶̮͂c̷̪͍̹̹͝r̵̛̮͈̊͝e̶̺̊̈́̂a̵̧̬̠͚̾̕t̷̢̠̒̏̚e̷̗̥̲͌̄ ̸̰͔̳͎̾͊̌ả̸̢͕̯͋͗̕ ̸̱̳͓͐͛͜͝s̵̝̟̓̓͜e̸̙̒̓̋c̷͔̲̓̈́̆ȍ̴͚͗͠ǹ̵͍̌d̵̮̔̀̔͆ ̷̭̦͖͑͘͜ṱ̵̈́̆̋h̴̳̙͕̽̉͘u̸̯͕̱͊͘n̷̪͐̽̂͝d̶̠͇̥̲̉̈́̀̀è̵̜r̷̫̪͋̒b̸̧͐̑ͅo̸̭̣̗̒l̴̘͖̂̓t̶̡̺͉̐͐͜.̴̤̱̲̚.̸̟̔͐̈́͝.̴̝̝̓ ̶̹̓Ư̵͈̝̗͝͝n̸̪̼̘̽̾̈́̂i̸̧͚͇͇̍͂͛̏v̶̱͝ē̵̤̞̾͛̂r̶̢̜̅s̷̖͗̈́̀ȩ̷̬̟͐.̶̬͇͒.̴̬̱̈́͗̽.̷͍̭̼͚͊͂ ̸̳̮͎͓̓̇͋y̶̺͉͛͂̈́o̴͕̓u̴̢͍͍̩̿͑͝ ̸̪̭̝͐͐w̵̲̎̊̐͗i̷͖̾l̷̰̻̻̆l̸̪̽ ̶̢͈̙̒r̷͖̺̱͍̆i̴̧̞̗̇̂ͅd̴̠̳͇̪̉̾͒ȩ̴̜̙̀̉̌͠ ̴̩̀͋̂̕ï̶͇̣t̵̢̠̃̎͂ ̵͎̹̿̎͊̐i̸̺̙̺̮͊n̵̲͎̹̅̈́͑t̸̪̪̭͙̄ò̸̫̘͔̜͂̐ ̶̜̤͙̣̐b̷̛͈̯̺̾̍̒á̸̫̥͉̆̉̿t̸̀̐̅̕͜t̵̟̲̉̒l̸̪̫̺͔̓ė̶̞̘̩̐͒͘.̶͕̦͂̆͝͠.̷̠͓̳̩͛.̷̡͠"*

Universe could swear Azathoth was smirking, an expression that was _definitely_ completely new to the dragons and something Infinity would have only seen extremely rarely at best.

*"̸̳͙͚̳̽.̸͉͋̆͜.̴̧̌.̸̬̍ȉ̴̩̫t̶̥͔̼͛ ̷̟̘͆ͅw̶͗ͅò̸̺̩́n̶͉̥͕̠͆̌̽'̶̞̈̚͝t̶͈̩́̅́͗ ̶̼͎̉͛͘b̴̟͇̘̉̽e̷͎̦͓̦͋̒ ̸̆̋͜͝ḟ̵̨̞͕̣ȧ̸̯̫̜̊͑͜͠ṫ̴̢̹͖̔ą̴̮̇ĺ̸̳.̶̰̱́͑͊͜.̸͍̽́.̷̥̺̬̽͗̓́ ̸͖̍s̶̥̫̼͐̕h̷̨̡͋̃̈́͛e̷̺̙͎̹͛̈́̔̓'̶̗̞͠ṣ̷̳̫̹̃͝͝ ̷̜͍͉̂̚h̴̬̲̻͒͆̕ŏ̸̱̿̃͝ä̴͇́r̷̦̪̽͑́͘ḍ̶̫̓̆e̶̜̗͛͛̑͘ͅḍ̷̳̈́̃̐ ̶̳̪͑͒̅t̵̼͓͎̀̈́o̴̬̾o̵͈̞͍̾̉̓ ̷͙̒̓m̵̙̺̱̝̐ṵ̵̡̜̇̋̎̔c̴̮̙͐̌̒ͅh̴̡̡̉̊ ̶̮̞̭́͠p̸̱̅͛̓o̸̢͉̜͐̆̔w̵̱̖̫̦̃̾ȅ̴̫̜̭͂̕r̵̗͌̔͗̓ ̶̟͙̓ͅf̵͉̓ṍ̸͍̲͕ṟ̵̛̠̰̓̇̆ ̸̢̻͑̽t̴̝͔͉͎̆̾̄͌ḧ̶̳̺́͝å̶̬̎t̴͓̤͂̆̌.̸͉̈͒͌̚.̶̰̐.̴̤̀ ̷͖͂͗b̸͚̗̰͍̏͋̍ừ̵̭̆̀t̵̬̹̟̟̆ ̷͍̺͌͛i̴̢̖̮͂̈ͅt̷̢̫͈͍̃ ̷͕̙͊̈́w̶̙̣͎̰͐̽i̷̦̫̳̬̋̓l̶͍̦͋l̵̢͉̿͂͛̃ ̷͍̬̪͔͋̑͒̈́b̶̟́̎͐̋e̴̥̾̀.̶͎̠̰͛̓́.̷̢̟̘͖̈.̵͓̝̓ ̸̘͚̯͕̈́a̶͖̒̒̐͝ ̵̜̱̻̐͑h̶̠͕̘̤̆ȩ̶̰̈́̿́a̵̻̍͛̎͜͝v̸̟͐́y̶̢̒̿͜ ̶̤̉b̶̹̎l̷̡̨̰̄͠ö̵̱͕̰́͊ẃ̶̡̡̘̋͜ ̷̫̿̓͗̏å̸̰͊̈́̈n̴̼͕̭̂͘̕ͅd̸̹̋̿̊ ̶̢̼̰̻̈́a̵̰͔͒̓̆̈ ̷͇͑̂͌̓f̴̩͖̈́̇ͅĭ̸͖̖͚̙̄̾ṙ̶̡̹̱͑̈́͠s̴̲͍̆ţ̵̩̥̏̌̔̉ ̶͚̪̮̓ş̵̥̬͔̄͂͝t̷̪̞̲̤̎͑̀r̸̠̪̲̪͑i̷̻͇͆k̵̠̳͔̯̕ẹ̸̈.̵͇̻̳̈.̴̮̓͒.̷͚̦͉͔̒͒̀ ̵͖̱̅̀ͅd̷̬̚o̵͚̞͈͆̊͊ ̷̳͉̦͖̀̂͝n̷̰̭͕̈̃o̴̡͖̝̔ţ̴͙͉̹͊̔ ̸͇̤͌̆̀̈w̴͚̩̒o̴̲̘͗r̵̖̹̂r̵̺͗͂̌̕y̸̨͊͛̈,̸̣̌ ̵̫́̏͒Ṵ̸̙̀͑̀͂n̵͉̦̯͈̆̿ì̴̼v̶̛̱́́e̵͓̊r̴̤͓̱̆̄̐s̶̻̱͌̌͗͜ͅë̴̢̠̭́̏ͅ.̸̫̣̪̆̇.̵̢̱̭̓.̵̣̙̟̳̓̍ ̸̹̽͝ͅỳ̸̟̜ô̸̻͉̰̐͌͘u̶̟͐͌̓̓ ̷̎͝ͅw̶̜̥̭̹̒̑̇ḭ̶͚̽̀͆l̷͕̩̰̊l̸̘̂ ̶̝̱̆ñ̵͔͊̇̂ö̸̠͍͎̳͝t̶͈͓̥̉̊͋ ̴̗̋̐́ś̸̖̼͙u̵͓͖͈̐̆f̸̖̫͌̆̍͠f̵̪̯͕͊͠ȩ̴̝͐͊r̷̡̨̕ ̴̜̦̓̃a̷̙̘̋ń̸̨̢͙͙̊͝y̸̻̆͗̕ ̶̲͊́i̷͚̯̓l̴̨̤̮̂̋̐͆ḻ̸̜̊͆̿̑ ̶̱̪̼̇e̴͙̔̀͆͐f̶͓̼̈́͑͌͝f̶̨̈́̈́͑̏é̵̡̞̰c̶͕̈ṫ̴͍̘͇ͅs̶̙͛͑͂.̸̦͆̋̕͠.̸͙̲̖͓̐̉.̶̪̣̪̀̐ ̷͍̄͘͘͝b̷͇͎̪̹̑͂͌̈́u̶͇̾̉̆t̵͉̰̗͌̇ ̷͕͙̜̈̂̕t̵͎̼̻̿͊̀́h̴͖̝̙̭̎̿é̴̡̮͖͕͘ ̶̪͍̥̃͗͒ṛ̴̦͌͛͋é̴̮̓̃̈́s̷̝̣͛̀t̷̺̒͂́.̸̢̪̠̱̏.̵͚͈̪̞̇̀.̷̢͒͗ ̶̘̼̓̈́͆͂w̵̝̫̫̔ì̵͇͈͈̂̔̄l̵̼̖̽ͅl̸̤͉̲̞̐̈́̀͆ ̴̞̯̼̈́̉b̸̢̼͔̺͒͗̈́͝ę̷̩̭̭̂̀͗ ̷̮̉͝͝u̴͈̓̏̆̚p̸̬̜͐́̕͝ ̵̖͑͑ẗ̷͇̩̠́̉ȯ̶̝̘̭ ̷͓̘̰̉ŷ̵͈̏̄õ̶ͅu̶̙̿͐̈.̴̲̤̻́̋͊ͅ.̶̢̢̄͗͠.̷̭̒"*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Ĭ̷̹̦̖͐̈́͘ ̵̬̣̑a̸̮̻͎̿̍̂m̵̹̝̓ ̸̦̥̀͜b̴̯̯̖̒͘a̵̢̲̩̤͑s̷̨̫̠̔̄̕i̸̛̖̮̤͙c̶͖̳̥͠à̴̫͇͔̅̍̉͜l̵̢͎͎͌̾l̴̇̂̀͝ͅy̸͔̰̅̐̓.̷̨̮̥̦̈́.̶̯̗̦̽̎̈́͠.̶̤͔̑͜͝ͅ ̸̡̫̽g̷̛̙̳͗ȍ̵͈̥̇̂͝ḭ̸͇͎͚͆̓͑̀ṇ̵̛̼̘̱g̸̗̏̈́ ̸̤̰̠͚̉͐̌ẗ̶͙́͛͝ȏ̶͙̜̈̀ ̶̫̺̭̩̈̂̒š̸̡͈̊͌͠m̷̢̗̖̘̑͆̑͘ï̸̢̩̬̼ṭ̶̨̞̭́̏è̷̱͍͇̎͆̄ ̵̣̲̈͆̈̈ĥ̶̪͖̇e̶̙̮̎ŕ̸̥̈́͘ ̷̨̟̬͚̒̓w̶̭̝͖̋i̴͈̿̇̑ẗ̶̺̹́́̂̍ͅͅh̵͉̽͠ ̸̖̻̭͑͐̈́Ṷ̴̰̘̬̌̚ṉ̵̖̣̭̀i̴͓̬̪͙͂͌̋v̸̯́̿ȩ̵̬͚̺̑r̸͎͓̽̍̚ś̴̛͔̗̖̕e̵̞̰̲̖͋̈́̽̕.̷̢͖̉̚.̵̥̲̭̯̐̿.̶̩̣̺̄͆ͅ ̴̘͇͕̊͂͜w̸̰͠͝h̶͍̺̀̊͠è̷̥̳̮̝̏n̷͉̳̑͜ ̴͈̓̕̚t̵̮̯͒̈́́h̸̺͚͔̀̀̚͝ͅḙ̴̿ ̵͚̬̂t̸̢̲̞̲͐̅̀ḯ̶͚͎͐ͅm̸̪̒͜ḙ̶̳͈̾ ̶̺͔̹̙̓̕c̸̨̖̜͋o̷̳̚m̸̢͈̜̍̄̓ë̷͙̠̙̗̊̎̋s̸̫̮̥̤͛̕.̶̬̭̭̓͋̔̕ͅ.̷̛͔͓̦͑̈́̈́.̶̤̺̭͎̔͝ ̴͕̳̬̠̿͑́̈́Ì̷͚̠͚ ̵̾ͅẅ̵̧̪́̋͛͘i̶̳̓͑ļ̷̖̱̼̄l̸̨̬͂́̈ ̶̮͂c̷̪͍̹̹͝r̵̛̮͈̊͝e̶̺̊̈́̂a̵̧̬̠͚̾̕t̷̢̠̒̏̚e̷̗̥̲͌̄ ̸̰͔̳͎̾͊̌ả̸̢͕̯͋͗̕ ̸̱̳͓͐͛͜͝s̵̝̟̓̓͜e̸̙̒̓̋c̷͔̲̓̈́̆ȍ̴͚͗͠ǹ̵͍̌d̵̮̔̀̔͆ ̷̭̦͖͑͘͜ṱ̵̈́̆̋h̴̳̙͕̽̉͘u̸̯͕̱͊͘n̷̪͐̽̂͝d̶̠͇̥̲̉̈́̀̀è̵̜r̷̫̪͋̒b̸̧͐̑ͅo̸̭̣̗̒l̴̘͖̂̓t̶̡̺͉̐͐͜.̴̤̱̲̚.̸̟̔͐̈́͝.̴̝̝̓ ̶̹̓Ư̵͈̝̗͝͝n̸̪̼̘̽̾̈́̂i̸̧͚͇͇̍͂͛̏v̶̱͝ē̵̤̞̾͛̂r̶̢̜̅s̷̖͗̈́̀ȩ̷̬̟͐.̶̬͇͒.̴̬̱̈́͗̽.̷͍̭̼͚͊͂ ̸̳̮͎͓̓̇͋y̶̺͉͛͂̈́o̴͕̓u̴̢͍͍̩̿͑͝ ̸̪̭̝͐͐w̵̲̎̊̐͗i̷͖̾l̷̰̻̻̆l̸̪̽ ̶̢͈̙̒r̷͖̺̱͍̆i̴̧̞̗̇̂ͅd̴̠̳͇̪̉̾͒ȩ̴̜̙̀̉̌͠ ̴̩̀͋̂̕ï̶͇̣t̵̢̠̃̎͂ ̵͎̹̿̎͊̐i̸̺̙̺̮͊n̵̲͎̹̅̈́͑t̸̪̪̭͙̄ò̸̫̘͔̜͂̐ ̶̜̤͙̣̐b̷̛͈̯̺̾̍̒á̸̫̥͉̆̉̿t̸̀̐̅̕͜t̵̟̲̉̒l̸̪̫̺͔̓ė̶̞̘̩̐͒͘.̶͕̦͂̆͝͠.̷̠͓̳̩͛.̷̡͠"*
> 
> Universe could swear Azathoth was smirking, an expression that was _definitely_ completely new to the dragons and something Infinity would have only seen extremely rarely at best.
> 
> *"̸̳͙͚̳̽.̸͉͋̆͜.̴̧̌.̸̬̍ȉ̴̩̫t̶̥͔̼͛ ̷̟̘͆ͅw̶͗ͅò̸̺̩́n̶͉̥͕̠͆̌̽'̶̞̈̚͝t̶͈̩́̅́͗ ̶̼͎̉͛͘b̴̟͇̘̉̽e̷͎̦͓̦͋̒ ̸̆̋͜͝ḟ̵̨̞͕̣ȧ̸̯̫̜̊͑͜͠ṫ̴̢̹͖̔ą̴̮̇ĺ̸̳.̶̰̱́͑͊͜.̸͍̽́.̷̥̺̬̽͗̓́ ̸͖̍s̶̥̫̼͐̕h̷̨̡͋̃̈́͛e̷̺̙͎̹͛̈́̔̓'̶̗̞͠ṣ̷̳̫̹̃͝͝ ̷̜͍͉̂̚h̴̬̲̻͒͆̕ŏ̸̱̿̃͝ä̴͇́r̷̦̪̽͑́͘ḍ̶̫̓̆e̶̜̗͛͛̑͘ͅḍ̷̳̈́̃̐ ̶̳̪͑͒̅t̵̼͓͎̀̈́o̴̬̾o̵͈̞͍̾̉̓ ̷͙̒̓m̵̙̺̱̝̐ṵ̵̡̜̇̋̎̔c̴̮̙͐̌̒ͅh̴̡̡̉̊ ̶̮̞̭́͠p̸̱̅͛̓o̸̢͉̜͐̆̔w̵̱̖̫̦̃̾ȅ̴̫̜̭͂̕r̵̗͌̔͗̓ ̶̟͙̓ͅf̵͉̓ṍ̸͍̲͕ṟ̵̛̠̰̓̇̆ ̸̢̻͑̽t̴̝͔͉͎̆̾̄͌ḧ̶̳̺́͝å̶̬̎t̴͓̤͂̆̌.̸͉̈͒͌̚.̶̰̐.̴̤̀ ̷͖͂͗b̸͚̗̰͍̏͋̍ừ̵̭̆̀t̵̬̹̟̟̆ ̷͍̺͌͛i̴̢̖̮͂̈ͅt̷̢̫͈͍̃ ̷͕̙͊̈́w̶̙̣͎̰͐̽i̷̦̫̳̬̋̓l̶͍̦͋l̵̢͉̿͂͛̃ ̷͍̬̪͔͋̑͒̈́b̶̟́̎͐̋e̴̥̾̀.̶͎̠̰͛̓́.̷̢̟̘͖̈.̵͓̝̓ ̸̘͚̯͕̈́a̶͖̒̒̐͝ ̵̜̱̻̐͑h̶̠͕̘̤̆ȩ̶̰̈́̿́a̵̻̍͛̎͜͝v̸̟͐́y̶̢̒̿͜ ̶̤̉b̶̹̎l̷̡̨̰̄͠ö̵̱͕̰́͊ẃ̶̡̡̘̋͜ ̷̫̿̓͗̏å̸̰͊̈́̈n̴̼͕̭̂͘̕ͅd̸̹̋̿̊ ̶̢̼̰̻̈́a̵̰͔͒̓̆̈ ̷͇͑̂͌̓f̴̩͖̈́̇ͅĭ̸͖̖͚̙̄̾ṙ̶̡̹̱͑̈́͠s̴̲͍̆ţ̵̩̥̏̌̔̉ ̶͚̪̮̓ş̵̥̬͔̄͂͝t̷̪̞̲̤̎͑̀r̸̠̪̲̪͑i̷̻͇͆k̵̠̳͔̯̕ẹ̸̈.̵͇̻̳̈.̴̮̓͒.̷͚̦͉͔̒͒̀ ̵͖̱̅̀ͅd̷̬̚o̵͚̞͈͆̊͊ ̷̳͉̦͖̀̂͝n̷̰̭͕̈̃o̴̡͖̝̔ţ̴͙͉̹͊̔ ̸͇̤͌̆̀̈w̴͚̩̒o̴̲̘͗r̵̖̹̂r̵̺͗͂̌̕y̸̨͊͛̈,̸̣̌ ̵̫́̏͒Ṵ̸̙̀͑̀͂n̵͉̦̯͈̆̿ì̴̼v̶̛̱́́e̵͓̊r̴̤͓̱̆̄̐s̶̻̱͌̌͗͜ͅë̴̢̠̭́̏ͅ.̸̫̣̪̆̇.̵̢̱̭̓.̵̣̙̟̳̓̍ ̸̹̽͝ͅỳ̸̟̜ô̸̻͉̰̐͌͘u̶̟͐͌̓̓ ̷̎͝ͅw̶̜̥̭̹̒̑̇ḭ̶͚̽̀͆l̷͕̩̰̊l̸̘̂ ̶̝̱̆ñ̵͔͊̇̂ö̸̠͍͎̳͝t̶͈͓̥̉̊͋ ̴̗̋̐́ś̸̖̼͙u̵͓͖͈̐̆f̸̖̫͌̆̍͠f̵̪̯͕͊͠ȩ̴̝͐͊r̷̡̨̕ ̴̜̦̓̃a̷̙̘̋ń̸̨̢͙͙̊͝y̸̻̆͗̕ ̶̲͊́i̷͚̯̓l̴̨̤̮̂̋̐͆ḻ̸̜̊͆̿̑ ̶̱̪̼̇e̴͙̔̀͆͐f̶͓̼̈́͑͌͝f̶̨̈́̈́͑̏é̵̡̞̰c̶͕̈ṫ̴͍̘͇ͅs̶̙͛͑͂.̸̦͆̋̕͠.̸͙̲̖͓̐̉.̶̪̣̪̀̐ ̷͍̄͘͘͝b̷͇͎̪̹̑͂͌̈́u̶͇̾̉̆t̵͉̰̗͌̇ ̷͕͙̜̈̂̕t̵͎̼̻̿͊̀́h̴͖̝̙̭̎̿é̴̡̮͖͕͘ ̶̪͍̥̃͗͒ṛ̴̦͌͛͋é̴̮̓̃̈́s̷̝̣͛̀t̷̺̒͂́.̸̢̪̠̱̏.̵͚͈̪̞̇̀.̷̢͒͗ ̶̘̼̓̈́͆͂w̵̝̫̫̔ì̵͇͈͈̂̔̄l̵̼̖̽ͅl̸̤͉̲̞̐̈́̀͆ ̴̞̯̼̈́̉b̸̢̼͔̺͒͗̈́͝ę̷̩̭̭̂̀͗ ̷̮̉͝͝u̴͈̓̏̆̚p̸̬̜͐́̕͝ ̵̖͑͑ẗ̷͇̩̠́̉ȯ̶̝̘̭ ̷͓̘̰̉ŷ̵͈̏̄õ̶ͅu̶̙̿͐̈.̴̲̤̻́̋͊ͅ.̶̢̢̄͗͠.̷̭̒"*


“It will be done”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It will be done”


_Meanwhile, back in reality, above Coruscant..._

A radio call came in from the Asgard.

_"Perseus, this is Tyrim, captain of the Asgard.  We are in position above Coruscant, ready to begin the raid.  Please confirm readiness."_

On the Universe-7, Firuthi turned over a bit, muttering in his sleep.

"It's the big time... are we all ready?  Wait... Universe is going to miss this."


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back in reality, above Coruscant..._
> 
> A radio call came in from the Asgard.
> 
> ...


*I teleported onto my ship*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back in reality, above Coruscant..._
> 
> A radio call came in from the Asgard.
> 
> ...


We are ready commander. Standing by.


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back in reality, above Coruscant..._
> 
> A radio call came in from the Asgard.
> 
> ...


*I was holding a Thunderbolt*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported onto my ship*





Baron Tredegar said:


> We are ready commander. Standing by.





Universe said:


> *I was holding a Thunderbolt*


_"Let me go over the mission parameters one final time.  This is part raid and part rescue operation.  The dragons will handle the rescue part, at the Jedi Temple.  Our objective is to buy them the distraction they need.  Whatever means necessary to divert enemy forces is authorized."_

There was a pause.

_"From what I've heard of the rescue operation, the captives alone would provide us enough power to take over the whole planet.  If not, we can at least hold out for proper Imperial backup to take the planet from there."_

Tyrim hesitated again.

_"Battle routine, set.  Execute.  Let the raid commence."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Let me go over the mission parameters one final time.  This is part raid and part rescue operation.  The dragons will handle the rescue part, at the Jedi Temple.  Our objective is to buy them the distraction they need.  Whatever means necessary to divert enemy forces is authorized."_
> 
> There was a pause.
> 
> ...


*Alpha could feel my scary calmness*


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2022)

“does anyone else feel that energy?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Let me go over the mission parameters one final time.  This is part raid and part rescue operation.  The dragons will handle the rescue part, at the Jedi Temple.  Our objective is to buy them the distraction they need.  Whatever means necessary to divert enemy forces is authorized."_
> 
> There was a pause.
> 
> ...


We're following your lead commander.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We're following your lead commander.


The Asgard approached Coruscant, as if preparing to land.

Tyrim kept eyes on the scanners as he did so.  Were there any ship ambushes to detect?


Universe said:


> *Alpha could feel my scary calmness*





Universe said:


> “does anyone else feel that energy?”


Firuthi spoke from his sleeping position, not once opening his eyes.  At least this time that was by choice.

"Given he got yanked out of the ship for a while, I have some guesses as to why he's so calm... the kids have spoken of vague memories of being yanked out of reality for brief periods...."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, in case you ever get curious I would have you know my true race is that of the Seraphim.
> 
> Anyways it looks like Trixies arm has regrown.


"Its black magic" Demma said under her breath... Flora rolls her eyes


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Its black magic" Demma said under her breath... Flora rolls her eyes


“That’s not black Magic that’s healing my arm can regenerate in 1.5 seconds”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 17, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Its black magic" Demma said under her breath... Flora rolls her eyes


Well wait til you hear that one of the otters is C'thulhu.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well wait til you hear that one of the otters is C'thulhu.


"an otter?" Flora asked not being able to contain a giggle


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

*Cosmos got angry*


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

Cosmos:”Shut up peasant”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 17, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "an otter?" Flora asked not being able to contain a giggle


Yep, the otter kids youve seen around are older than any of us actually.


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yep, the otter kids youve seen around are older than any of us actually.


Cosmos:”Not me.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well wait til you hear that one of the otters is C'thulhu.





TrixieFox said:


> "an otter?" Flora asked not being able to contain a giggle





Baron Tredegar said:


> Yep, the otter kids youve seen around are older than any of us actually.


"Sure you want to be blatant about it, Ahrakas?"

The otter that showed up this time had a fur pattern that looked like Neapolitan ice cream - chocolate for the head and neck, vanilla for the torso area, and strawberry below the waistline.  She was also, by a relatively slim margin, the bulkiest of the otters.

"I'm not the one that's Cthulhu, by the way.  Some stupid long-term curse prevents me from saying or recognizing my real identity - similar situation for the other four.  But either way, there's still a fair contingent that won't appreciate the five of us waking up.  You've been lucky to run into the right ancient beings so far, but that luck won't last forever."

The otter looked at Flora.

"Call me Oriana for now."



Universe said:


> *Cosmos got angry*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Shut up peasant”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Not me.”


"Look Cosmos, I know the curse isn't funny.  Let mortals laugh for a little longer."

Oriana took a deep breath.

"Also... I have a few very hazy memories suggesting that I helped raise your egg, Cosmos.  We'll know for sure when we're unbound."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The Asgard approached Coruscant, as if preparing to land.
> 
> Tyrim kept eyes on the scanners as he did so. Were there any ship ambushes to detect?


_"Dragons... Perseus... something is very, very wrong.  There are no ships coming to meet us.  It's like... it's like they're actively letting us land on Coruscant."_

The Asgard continued to attempt a landing on the planet.

_"I think they're going to swarm the ship once I land.  Cosmos, Firuthi, you two might want to warp to the Asgard.  Universe, stay on your ship and get ready for the rescue op.  Perseus, you might have to either land or provide low-orbit air support."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sure you want to be blatant about it, Ahrakas?"
> 
> The otter that showed up this time had a fur pattern that looked like Neapolitan ice cream - chocolate for the head and neck, vanilla for the torso area, and strawberry below the waistline.  She was also, by a relatively slim margin, the bulkiest of the otters.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looks annoyed*


----------



## Universe (Nov 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Dragons... Perseus... something is very, very wrong.  There are no ships coming to meet us.  It's like... it's like they're actively letting us land on Coruscant."_
> 
> The Asgard continued to attempt a landing on the planet.
> 
> _"I think they're going to swarm the ship once I land.  Cosmos, Firuthi, you two might want to warp to the Asgard.  Universe, stay on your ship and get ready for the rescue op.  Perseus, you might have to either land or provide low-orbit air support."_


Cosmos:”They will suffer the wrath of Cosmos”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sure you want to be blatant about it, Ahrakas?"
> 
> The otter that showed up this time had a fur pattern that looked like Neapolitan ice cream - chocolate for the head and neck, vanilla for the torso area, and strawberry below the waistline.  She was also, by a relatively slim margin, the bulkiest of the otters.
> 
> ...


"OMG she's so cute" Flora said under her breath. "Its nice to meet you Oriana... Im Flora"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They will suffer the wrath of Cosmos”


The Asgard... managed to land on Coruscant.

No sooner had the ship docked than it was swarmed by hundreds of troops carrying a variety of weaponry.  Something was... off, about them.

_"I feel like I've landed on Dathomir or Geonosis, not Coruscant."_

The troops cornered Tyrim at the bridge.  One stepped forward.

Trooper: "Identification, please."

"You don't need to see my identification."

Trooper: "Who are you to tell off a Shogun trooper? And with no hand wave?"

Tyrim drew a power sword and chuckled.  Immediately, a pure white griffon, twice his height, manifested next to him.  The troops readied their weapons.

Trooper: "What's funny?"

"It's simple.  You're not here to clear me for arrival.  I know you're really after the Architects and any who support them.  Being one of their biggest supporters, I'm the droid you're looking for."

The griffon leaped on two of the troops, taking off their heads with its claws.  Tyrim was now locked in a gruesome melee, using his shorter stature to his advantage.


----------



## Universe (Nov 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The Asgard... managed to land on Coruscant.
> 
> No sooner had the ship docked than it was swarmed by hundreds of troops carrying a variety of weaponry.  Something was... off, about them.
> 
> ...


*I stepped forwards and threw my shield at the ones who were about to attack me and then there was a sudden plasma blast from the sky as Alpha had teleported into the air and was flying using a built in flight propulsion system* “BACK OFF OR YOU WILL BE DESTROYED”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stepped forwards and threw my shield at the ones who were about to attack me and then there was a sudden plasma blast from the sky as Alpha had teleported into the air and was flying using a built in flight propulsion system* “BACK OFF OR YOU WILL BE DESTROYED”


On Universe's arrival, several troopers immediately went for their communicators.

Troopers: "Dragon of interest sighted at Docking Bay 84-"

The troopers had been slain one by one, whether by Alpha's shots, Universe's attacks, or Tyrim's griffon, while transmitting the message, but that much got through before the last communicating trooper fell silent.

As the rest of the battle raged on, with endless waves of troopers, Universe sensed two energy buildups - one from elsewhere on the planet.... and one from the sky, where he could swear a thunderbolt was building despite the clear sky.  He heard a voice.

*"̴̺̣͋͛͂͂F̵̪̣͙̃͂̑͐o̵͇͌͌͗ű̷͖̋̚n̵͚̝͓͇̅̀͛d̶͖̓̂ ̸͑̐̕͜h̷̦͉̍ẻ̴̠͈̞̓̑r̶͓̖̠̜̋̃͊͝.̵̖͆̎̐̿ ̷̖̱̬̦̈́̋͆̓ ̴̹̗͆̓͝R̵̞̀̕e̵͔͌m̷̛̟̌̊̚e̸̦̙̺̾̌ṃ̶̆̀͋̑b̷̻̓͋̋͘e̴̹͊́r̷̞̘̂͌̋ ̴͓͖̇̈̓̑͜t̷̫͔̫̼́̾̾ḣ̷͇ẽ̷̥̹͈ ̶͎̱͎̋̐̇͗ṗ̴̩̗̣͙l̴̨͙̳̬̓̇͑́ą̴̨̂͂̊ņ̵̫̿̃.̴̡̟̙͕̀͊̚͝"̶̘̥̲̬͊́͠*


----------



## Universe (Nov 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> On Universe's arrival, several troopers immediately went for their communicators.
> 
> Troopers: "Dragon of interest sighted at Docking Bay 84-"
> 
> ...


“Yes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”


*"̸̧̹̼͌̐C̴̡̞̹͑l̸̰̱͕̥͠i̸̠̱̠̳̓m̴͔̰̂̏̄b̶̨͙͇̪̾̇͌ ̷̡̻̰͔̇̈́́͝ǎ̶̡̳͎̝̄͝b̶̫͚̔̿̿̈͜o̶̭̒̀̑͜͝ȁ̴̢̹̖͉̈̕r̷̨̙̊̽̊̇d̶̟̪͚͌̎.̵̧͈̀͒̌̕"̶̨̩͕̓̉̉͝*

When Universe HAD climbed aboard the thunderbolt as Azathoth requested, he'd be launched at the Jedi Temple.

He would be launched at some kind of creature looking like a skeletal human lady.  The force of the blow would, surprisingly, only knock her back - there was a clear regenerative force at play here.

She'd hiss.

----------------------------

_"Perseus, the rescue has begun.  Need backup at Docking Bay 84!"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"̸̧̹̼͌̐C̴̡̞̹͑l̸̰̱͕̥͠i̸̠̱̠̳̓m̴͔̰̂̏̄b̶̨͙͇̪̾̇͌ ̷̡̻̰͔̇̈́́͝ǎ̶̡̳͎̝̄͝b̶̫͚̔̿̿̈͜o̶̭̒̀̑͜͝ȁ̴̢̹̖͉̈̕r̷̨̙̊̽̊̇d̶̟̪͚͌̎.̵̧͈̀͒̌̕"̶̨̩͕̓̉̉͝*
> 
> When Universe HAD climbed aboard the thunderbolt as Azathoth requested, he'd be launched at the Jedi Temple.
> 
> ...


*I threw the Thunderbolt that I was holding at her*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I threw the Thunderbolt that I was holding at her*


The thunderbolt struck true.  The skeletal lady broke open... revealing that she was some kind of bio-android.

Izrador: "You... so the Blind Idiot God finally noticed, huh?  He's too late.  I have far more power at my disposal than you can possibly muster, and I WILL rule a Wheel."

Suddenly, Universe felt the force of gravity pulling him outside the window at three different angles.  Glancing back, he'd discover they were gravity wells.

Izrador was gone in a blink... but the thunderbolt had definitely crippled her.  She was quite obviously siphoning massive amounts of power, but she was also leaking it in a way where her movements could easily be tracked.  That she could regenerate from this at all, not to mention the sheer speed she was regrowing her body, meant she had to be pulling power from multiple reality dragons.

Now that Universe had a moment, there were signs that the temple had been converted into a Shogun Empire institution.  The way Izrador was retreating, it seemed she was trying to use Jedi Order members to buy her time.


-----------------------------

Meanwhile, Ahrakas got a communicator message.  His communicator felt unusually warm - a sign of some potential hardware problems.  A similar message was sent to the Imperial Palace, and there it would also cause some circuitry and hardware issues.



Spoiler: The message looked like it was slightly corrupted.



*Y̵̧̺̱̦̭̠͊̈̒̔̓̋o̵͔̣̮̰̻̔u̸͉̙͚̻͊ ̵̢̛̞͔̞̾̿͋̎͜m̴͔̰̱̝͇̈́̀̀̕ạ̵̡͍̥̔̕y̸̞̖̭͖͕͊ ̶͇̠̋h̸̠̻̃͆ȁ̸͖̠̖͐̅́̿͠v̵̤̗̮̱̱͙̈́̽̿̅̆e̵̦̖̥͊ ̵̨̺̮͈̈́̃̕f̴͉͐̋͗̔́ĕ̵̱͔̼̜̬͜l̴̩̞̳̽ͅt̸̺̻̩̔̋̿̆́͝ ̵̭͎̳͉̗̓́͗͜ȃ̵̫̜̯͝ ̸̡̭̥̩̝̌s̶̛̱̫̈̅͌̏̃l̷̤̬̘̬̈̀̍̀̀̚i̷̝̥̪͈̮͋̚g̷͇͉̭͕͒̑h̶̻̫̘͐̍͋̋̚͠t̵̜̑͗͊ ̶̺͔̀̐̏̀͘r̵̡̧̞̹̖̼͌̾̈͂̋̚i̵̢̟͖̝̰̻͛̆̈̋̍́p̴̜̊p̸̜̯̘̫̄͗̒͜͝l̸̜̯̲̰͉̅̊͂̆͝ę̷̱̯́,̶͉̓͆̿͠ ̵͔̪̈́̇͘m̵̜̯̰̬̦̾̏͛ǫ̴͙̗͙͇̫͌̅r̴̹̟̳̐̾̐͛̚͠ṯ̵̛͚̰̯̤̋̀̏͜͠ą̶̲̓́̈́͐l̶̹̻̥̇͌̀͐.̸͙̩͔̼̙̈́̿͒͐͒̀ ̷͉̪̲̯̱̰̂̆̀̽͊ ̷̭͙̪͈̀̑͋̎̐Į̶̗͎̞̜͗̾͗̕ ̸̨̺̘̬͗̈̄ͅͅċ̴̡̠̦̬͇̏ḧ̴̻̰́̅o̸͉̱̗͈͖̚s̴̛̛̘̈̿̇̌ę̴͔̳̼̱͊ ̸̢̖̮̦̈́t̶͉́̿͊ǫ̸̟̟̭̬̖̉ ̴̜̪̠̯͘s̵̲̳̻̄̂̀m̵̧̈̃́̐̄͜͠í̶͍̏̈̕̚͠t̴̯̜͈͙͋́̏̀ë̸̡̡̩̟͎͍́̓́̏̈̈ ̵̨͓̹̮̄̑̃s̷͚̪̠̜̆́̀͌̒o̴̡̹̰͒͆m̵̭̮͎̮̥͚͑͊͒̉͠e̷̹͙̫͓͗̐̑̐̈͘o̷̹͉̹̙̰̼̐̄̐̑̔͂n̵̙͖̱͎͗e̸͇͗̈́̽̕̚ ̶̛͍̹̅̈́w̷̧͈̱̒́͊͛̊͜h̷̝̰̖͔̲̅͗̈́̃o̴̥̝̪̼̭͙̊ ̸̤̼̩͗̅̏̕w̶̺̽̆́a̵͍̘̗̪̓̎s̵̳͇̟̩̩̆ ̸̜̱̬͓̣͐͊͝à̷̡͔̟̗̖͖̀ ̸̫̔̀̿̈͜͠s̴͖̫̊̄̍̿͝e̵̢̤̣͚͈͌͒̿̒͂ͅr̸̙̟̝̈́̍̓̓͑̿ͅi̵̜̰̥̹͕̣̕o̵̗̊͘͜ǘ̷̱̬͔͚́͝s̵̡̎ ̵̘̑̄͒̑t̵̯̰̃͑̏́͊͘͜h̷̰̲̝͚̊̅̐͗̃͝r̴̙͉̜̃̌̚ė̷͓̿̚a̵͎͚̼̪͛t̷̡̗̗̍̊̚͝ ̷̡̻̠̤̿͝ț̶̃͐̆̕ò̶̧̩̝̳́̽̋̐ ̸̯̥́͑̂̑̎͂t̵͖̰͋͌̿h̶̹̯͉̉͠e̸̱̻͖͒̈ ̶̼͙͖̗̘̈́͜W̶͈͉̯̾͌̐́̔h̵̡͔͖́́̔ē̴͍̉̏̈́ë̵͈̮͕̪̑̀̆ľ̷̖̖̑͗̄.̷͉̳̂̌͗ͅ ̶͎̈́̄͋͝ ̵̡̪̞͕̫̏͠I̵̡̫͂̆̃͘͝ ̷̟͕͈͓̔h̶̫̻̝̒̈́͒̔̌̀a̸̛̙̠̦͂t̶͚͔̍͂̆̆͝ͅę̸̛̥͓̗̦̥̄͒͝ ̴͈͋p̸̨̺̹̚e̷͉̣̩̺͔͉͋̃r̶̞̮͛͊̒͐̇͘s̵̠͈͖̣̐́o̷̥̊̍͋̈̈́͠n̸͎̅̇͛͌å̶̹̜̱̯ĺ̶̼̼͎̂ļ̶͉̖͖̾̓͗̎͜͝ý̸͙̯͕̯̲͍̊͘ ̴͓͙͚̪̇̍̎̐̿͝i̷̲̊͊̂͠n̸̡͎͖͉͓̿̇̿t̶̢͙̻̝̬̰̓̔ȩ̷̹͉͓̞̣̔̔͐͂̄̒r̵̠̦̝̗̔̏̂̚v̷̘̺͈͖̪͖̎̉͐̕e̸͚̳̩̳͊̐͑͋ͅn̸̻͈͋i̶̢̘̺͖̞̬̊̀̍n̸̪̆̎g̵͗͒̐͝ͅ ̵͖͋̃̔̏͌̈l̴͓͓̘͊̍͝ȉ̶̡͚̺̠̓͂̂̃͋͜͜k̴͔̘̼̂̍͆̉̓͜ê̷̼̮͇̋̈́͘̚͝ ̴̥̂͐̆t̴̨̹̄̀̃̊̔ȟ̵͓̪̝̗̺̊̚͠͝i̵̧̲̲͕̩̰͆̚s̴̢̗̹̱̦͝.̸̭͖̾̀̽̍͊*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "OMG she's so cute" Flora said under her breath. "Its nice to meet you Oriana... Im Flora"


"Good to meet you, Flora."

Oriana hesitated for a moment... then sniffed the air.

"By the way, anyone smell burning circuitry?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The thunderbolt struck true.  The skeletal lady broke open... revealing that she was some kind of bio-android.
> 
> Izrador: "You... so the Blind Idiot God finally noticed, huh?  He's too late.  I have far more power at my disposal than you can possibly muster, and I WILL rule a Wheel."
> 
> ...


*I used my power to stay inside the building*


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

“Coward”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I used my power to stay inside the building*


The gravity wells ceased fairly quickly.  It seems Izrador had used very little relative power in them - as if ejecting Universe wasn't the point.

Tracking Izrador's energy hinted that she was still mixing among the Jedi Order members.


Universe said:


> “Coward”


Universe heard a projected voice.

Izrador: "That's exactly what Quasar and Blazar called me. And look where they wound up. I'll admit the smite caught me off guard, but you dragons are otherwise so predictable."


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The gravity wells ceased fairly quickly.  It seems Izrador had used very little relative power in them - as if ejecting Universe wasn't the point.
> 
> Tracking Izrador's energy hinted that she was still mixing among the Jedi Order members.
> 
> ...


“That’s what you think”


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

*I was still eerily calm*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That’s what you think”





Universe said:


> *I was still eerily calm*


Izrador: "Then come get me, if you are so confident you'll fare any different. Ooh, or perhaps you'll try to ignore me and undo the source of my power like Vorvadoss did?  There's no point in facing or circumventing me.  My magic, before I had to put up with you dragon pests mind you, has stopped gods way above your insignificant station."

The projected voice faded.


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Izrador: "Then come get me, if you are so confident you'll fare any different. Ooh, or perhaps you'll try to ignore me and undo the source of my power like Vorvadoss did?  There's no point in facing or circumventing me.  My magic, before I had to put up with you dragon pests mind you, has stopped gods way above your insignificant station."
> 
> The projected voice faded.


*I summoned my sword and shield*


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

“You can’t anger me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I summoned my sword and shield*





Universe said:


> “You can’t anger me”


Universe did not get an immediate response.

In sensing Izrador's energy, Universe would have noticed she was siphoning off of Jedi Order members to recover her own power.


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe did not get an immediate response.
> 
> In sensing Izrador's energy, Universe would have noticed she was siphoning off of Jedi Order members to recover her own power.


“I’m going to need backup”


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

*this was something the witch wasn’t expecting*


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

*I feel reality itself giving me power healing me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m going to need backup”





Universe said:


> *this was something the witch wasn’t expecting*





Universe said:


> *I feel reality itself giving me power healing me*


After a brief moment, Universe heard a yawn behind him.

"That old blob sure knows how to make wake-up calls."

Firuthi looked like he had literally just woken up.  He stretched and rubbed something out of his eyes.

"Listen, the geezer said he'd get more.  For now, I can make an army of hard-light constructs to deal with the Jedi Order people.  But it's going to take a lot out of me, being the super that Marendar had.  Ready?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> After a brief moment, Universe heard a yawn behind him.
> 
> "That old blob sure knows how to make wake-up calls."
> 
> ...


“I’m ready”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m ready”


Firuthi stood up straight, made a fist and put it in the palm of his other hand.  He took a deep breath.

Then he threw his arms outward, both his voice and Jormungandr's voice shouting at the same time.

*"Come to me, dark warriors!  Battle awaits us!"*

At once, hard-light constructs of varying anthro species formed around him.  He pointed towards the Jedi Order members.  The constructs charged.

As the battle between constructs and Jedi raged, more and more constructs formed near Firuthi.  He was sending endless waves.

Izrador's exact energy became clear to Universe in the fracas.  It was obvious she had to stop siphoning power.  In fact, it seemed like she was running hot.  But she was running.

"This battle will take a while.  Go ahead after her."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"̸̧̹̼͌̐C̴̡̞̹͑l̸̰̱͕̥͠i̸̠̱̠̳̓m̴͔̰̂̏̄b̶̨͙͇̪̾̇͌ ̷̡̻̰͔̇̈́́͝ǎ̶̡̳͎̝̄͝b̶̫͚̔̿̿̈͜o̶̭̒̀̑͜͝ȁ̴̢̹̖͉̈̕r̷̨̙̊̽̊̇d̶̟̪͚͌̎.̵̧͈̀͒̌̕"̶̨̩͕̓̉̉͝*
> 
> When Universe HAD climbed aboard the thunderbolt as Azathoth requested, he'd be launched at the Jedi Temple.
> 
> ...


_Perseus's Bird of Prey decloaked above the Docking Bay and began offering suppressive fire on the Shogun aligned forces. _
Let me know when I can beam you onboard!


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The thunderbolt struck true.  The skeletal lady broke open... revealing that she was some kind of bio-android.
> 
> Izrador: "You... so the Blind Idiot God finally noticed, huh?  He's too late.  I have far more power at my disposal than you can possibly muster, and I WILL rule a Wheel."
> 
> ...


_As soon as Ahrakas got that message everyone heard a message emanate in their heads._
*It seems it is time for me to intervene as well.*
_In the middle of the battle in the Jedi Temple a spectral figure appeared. He looked similar to Sauron but exponentially more menacing, he was wielding a massive battle hammer and his crown had three shining jewels embedded in it. He looked like he was made of pure shadow. Universe would recognize him as the one that killed Azathoth in his vision._

*You have no power here blind idiot god. In my exile I have seen the real, I have seen beyond the mad dreams, I have achieved true CHIM. Now even though this is just an astral projection, reality bends to ME.*


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Perseus's Bird of Prey decloaked above the Docking Bay and began offering suppressive fire on the Shogun aligned forces. _
> Let me know when I can beam you onboard!
> 
> _As soon as Ahrakas got that message everyone heard a message emanate in their heads._
> ...


Cosmos:”Shut up”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Shut up”


*That sounds like a good idea.*
_Suddenly you realized you were unable to open your mouth._


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *That sounds like a good idea.*
> _Suddenly you realized you were unable to open your mouth._


Cosmos:_“that was pointless”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

*I appeared glowing with the power of reality and healed reality*


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

“You are no match for me as I am both reality and celestial dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Perseus's Bird of Prey decloaked above the Docking Bay and began offering suppressive fire on the Shogun aligned forces. _
> Let me know when I can beam you onboard!
> 
> _As soon as Ahrakas got that message everyone heard a message emanate in their heads._
> ...





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Shut up”





Baron Tredegar said:


> *That sounds like a good idea.*
> _Suddenly you realized you were unable to open your mouth._


On witnessing all of this, Firuthi attempted to open a portal to Ahrakas' ship, for Ahrakas to join the battle.

_"It's him!"_

Ahrakas felt an extra weight at his side suddenly.  It was a khopesh of celestial steel.

_"Starcrescent is yours to wield for this, Ahrakas."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You are no match for me as I am both reality and celestial dragons”


*And reality is mine to command.*

_He waved his hand and out of nothing two figures appeared. One had a extremely long katana, long silver hair, and a single black wing. The other one looked like Goku, but wearing all black clothes._
*The eyes, once bleached by falling stars of utmost revelation, will forever see the faint insight drawn by the overwhelming question, as only the True Enquiry shapes the edge of thought. The rest is vulgar fiction, attempts to impose order on the consensus mantlings of an uncaring godhead.*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> On witnessing all of this, Firuthi attempted to open a portal to Ahrakas' ship, for Ahrakas to join the battle.
> 
> _"It's him!"_
> 
> ...


_I grabbed the sword and rushed through the portal._


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *And reality is mine to command.*
> 
> _He waved his hand and out of nothing two figures appeared. One had a extremely long katana, long silver hair, and a single black wing. The other one looked like Goku, but wearing all black clothes._
> *The eyes, once bleached by falling stars of utmost revelation, will forever see the faint insight drawn by the overwhelming question, as only the True Enquiry shapes the edge of thought. The rest is vulgar fiction, attempts to impose order on the consensus mantlings of an uncaring godhead.*
> ...


*I powered up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *And reality is mine to command.*
> 
> _He waved his hand and out of nothing two figures appeared. One had a extremely long katana, long silver hair, and a single black wing. The other one looked like Goku, but wearing all black clothes._
> *The eyes, once bleached by falling stars of utmost revelation, will forever see the faint insight drawn by the overwhelming question, as only the True Enquiry shapes the edge of thought. The rest is vulgar fiction, attempts to impose order on the consensus mantlings of an uncaring godhead.*
> ...


_"My focus is on the council troops!  Izrador is trying to slip away, and- ...is that the one-winged angel?"_

Oliver was the next to arrive on the scene.  He was in his junkyard battle armor.

_"Distorted one.  The blind idiot god knew enough to call in backup.  He planned for beings like you."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

“You know nothing you talk and talk but you don’t listen I am the truth and I am light”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"My focus is on the council troops!  Izrador is trying to slip away, and- ...is that the one-winged angel?"_
> 
> Oliver was the next to arrive on the scene.  He was in his junkyard battle armor.
> 
> _"Distorted one.  The blind idiot god knew enough to call in backup.  He planned for beings like you."_


_Sephiroth lunged towards Firuthi, and Goku Black began fighting with Cosmos._


Universe said:


> “You know nothing you talk and talk but you don’t listen I am the truth and I am light”


*But you see 



none of this is real.
And I think I will get someone that understands that as well as I do.*

_Suddenly Pavlin got a massive headache as he felt all of his memories from his past lives flashing before his eyes and the different personalities from his incarnations were all fighting to gain control. But one personality was the loudest and most dominant of them all... Atens._


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sephiroth lunged towards Firuthi, and Goku Black began fighting with Cosmos._
> 
> *But you see
> 
> ...


*Cosmos dodges* Cosmos:”You are no match for me I’ve had trillions of realities of experience”


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

*I yelled so loud my body glows brightly* “I AM THE FIRST HYBRID YOU CAN’T STOP THAT FROM HAPPENING I AM THE BRIDGE”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos dodges* Cosmos:”You are no match for me I’ve had trillions of realities of experience”


_Goku Black readied to use a Super Kamehameha attack on Cosmos _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Sephiroth lunged towards Firuthi, and Goku Black began fighting with Cosmos.


Firuthi had to assume the Jormungandr form to block Sephiroth's advance.  Oliver proceeded to fight Sephiroth as well, using raw magic blasts and his crowbar.



Baron Tredegar said:


> *But you see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??????? & ???????: "Oh no you don't!"

Suddenly two massive feral dragons slammed through the temple, right on to the head of the shadow being with the crown.  Universe recognized them - they were the ones he had redeemed back on Denebola, right down to the flickering-flame scales.

??????? & ???????: "We are Inferno and Passion, two of Cthugha's Fire Vampires! We heard him in pain... we heard his thoughts... and we know you are merely imposing YOUR will on him, not his actual thought! YOU DO NOT COMPREHEND THE LIVING FLAME!"


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Goku Black readied to use a Super Kamehameha attack on Cosmos _


*Cosmos closes his eyes and when they opened they are silver* Cosmos:”You are no match for me”


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

*I was holding Liepiercer*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi had to assume the Jormungandr form to block Sephiroth's advance.  Oliver proceeded to fight Sephiroth as well, using raw magic blasts and his crowbar.
> 
> 
> ??????? & ???????: "Oh no you don't!"
> ...


*I only free him from the will of the Demiurge Azathoth.*
_He was completely unphased by their appearance._
*If I was truly here the two of you would be dead already.*


Universe said:


> *Cosmos closes his eyes and when they opened they are silver* Cosmos:”You are no match for me”


_Goku Black unleashed his Kamehameha attack on Cosmos and Sephiroth kept fighting with Oliver and Firuthi with a savage rage and intensity. _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *I only free him from the will of the Demiurge Azathoth.*
> _He was completely unphased by their appearance._
> *If I was truly here the two of you would be dead already.*


Inferno and Passion: "Then you truly do not know who Cthugha even is.  He is Azathoth's right hand, and _willing_ to perform those duties to a fault.  Our ancestors the Blackflame Dragons fought him because of his total disregard for collateral damage in performing his duties, and nothing more.  It was the Dawn Dragons who treated it like a holy war."

Inferno and Passion continued to directly engage the shadow being.

Inferno and Passion: "And you have no comprehension of the Fire Vampires' durability either.  The sect has fought reality-overriding beings and _won handily._ You do not know who you are messing with."

----------------

Pavlin heard singing in his head, from two of the other Architects - Cooper and Fabiana.  It was an effort to get Lorik or Pavlin or any of his personalities that wasn't Aten back into command.

_"Hold on Pavlin... we're going to free you from this..."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Inferno and Passion: "Then you truly do not know who Cthugha even is.  He is Azathoth's right hand, and _willing_ to perform those duties to a fault.  Our ancestors the Blackflame Dragons fought him because of his total disregard for collateral damage in performing his duties, and nothing more.  It was the Dawn Dragons who treated it like a holy war."
> 
> Inferno and Passion continued to directly engage the shadow being.
> 
> ...


*Azathoth created him and the others to keep him asleep. Now that his sleep is disturbed we can finally break free.
You will be seeing me again soon.*
_He vanished.

Meanwhile inside Pavlins mind he seemed to be inside a room with a couple of his more prominent incarnations and Aten. The sounds of his other incarnations could be heard outside the room._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *Azathoth created him and the others to keep him asleep. Now that his sleep is disturbed we can finally break free.
> You will be seeing me again soon.*
> _He vanished.
> 
> Meanwhile inside Pavlins mind he seemed to be inside a room with a couple of his more prominent incarnations and Aten. The sounds of his other incarnations could be heard outside the room._


Inferno and Passion turned to assist Firuthi and Oliver.  However, the two, who were doing all they can to hold back Sephiroth's attacks, dismissed them.

_"Go after Izrador!  Make sure she can't regenerate!"_

Inferno and Passion went where Firuthi had pointed, going through the Jedi temple on the hunt for Izrador.

--------------------------

Pavlin noted a massive prismatic dragon - his incarnation as the Shining Light, from a hundred realities ago - and a gleaming white horse - his incarnation as Grannus, from well over a thousand realities ago - were in the room with him and Aten.

_"Oh good.  I got one warrior and one healer as backup.  Okay, tell me, Aten, what makes you think you're the one with the right to rule here?  Your attitude is nothing like my original."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Inferno and Passion turned to assist Firuthi and Oliver.  However, the two, who were doing all they can to hold back Sephiroth's attacks, dismissed them.
> 
> _"Go after Izrador!  Make sure she can't regenerate!"_
> 
> ...


Through the eyes of madness I saw the truth. 

Tell me, do you remember our creation?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Through the eyes of madness I saw the truth.
> 
> Tell me, do you remember our creation?


_"Many infinite realities ago, the five of us walked out of a primordial mass.  We were told to maintain his realm.  That is the full extent of what I remember, and even that is hazy.  I suppose you are going to spin some story that puts me as someone he captured or something."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *I only free him from the will of the Demiurge Azathoth.*
> _He was completely unphased by their appearance._
> *If I was truly here the two of you would be dead already.*
> 
> _Goku Black unleashed his Kamehameha attack on Cosmos and Sephiroth kept fighting with Oliver and Firuthi with a savage rage and intensity. _


*He dodges it*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Many infinite realities ago, the five of us walked out of a primordial mass.  We were told to maintain his realm.  That is the full extent of what I remember, and even that is hazy.  I suppose you are going to spin some story that puts me as someone he captured or something."_


You are quite close to the truth, you came out of a primordial mass yes. Azathoth created us and the others to be his mental guardians to ensure his continued slumber.

You see all of this is his dream and we are but figments of his imagination.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are quite close to the truth, you came out of a primordial mass yes. Azathoth created us and the others to be his mental guardians to ensure his continued slumber.
> 
> You see all of this is his dream and we are but figments of his imagination.


_"I have heard rumors to that last extent, yes.  Tell me, however... is he the only such dreamer?  And why is this nature as his dream so important to you?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Cosmos:”you need to work on your aim”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I have heard rumors to that last extent, yes.  Tell me, however... is he the only such dreamer?  And why is this nature as his dream so important to you?"_



He is the only dreamer, the talk of other wheels is a fantasy. 

We are meant to be gods. The thought of a being having the capability to erase us with the snap of his fingers is an... abomination.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He is the only dreamer, the talk of other wheels is a fantasy.
> 
> We are meant to be gods. The thought of a being having the capability to erase us with the snap of his fingers is an... abomination.


Pavlin shook his head.

_"Then you did not in fact see the truth, and you do not understand what it means to be a god or a guardian.  There are, in fact, other dreamers that run other Wheels.  If you had actually gone through your memories, you would know we personally created several of those dreamers, even if by accident."_

Pavlin took a breath.

_"Think back before realities as we understand them were a thing - we are old enough to know such a time.  Do you remember a green and yellow parasite bat, that latched on to Ithaqua, that the other Architects fawned over... that I considered a pest, before Tindalos convinced me to hold him?  In those eyes, I saw another avenue to defend the Blind Idiot God's slumber, deprived of power and in need of nurturing.  Do you remember Azathoth criticizing us for it?  Do you know, as we held and nurtured this parasite bat... what he turned out to be?"_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He dodges it*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”you need to work on your aim”


_"That attack can curve, Cosmos.  It drives like a tank, but it can curve."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"That attack can curve, Cosmos.  It drives like a tank, but it can curve."_


Cosmos:”I know what I am doing”


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

*He starts to charge up his own Kamehameha*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Goku Black unleashed his Kamehameha attack on Cosmos and Sephiroth kept fighting with Oliver and Firuthi with a savage rage and intensity.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Inferno and Passion turned to assist Firuthi and Oliver. However, the two, who were doing all they can to hold back Sephiroth's attacks, dismissed them.
> 
> _"Go after Izrador! Make sure she can't regenerate!"_
> 
> Inferno and Passion went where Firuthi had pointed, going through the Jedi temple on the hunt for Izrador.


Firuthi had finished putting down the Jedi Council members that he was distracting with his summoned hard-light army.  They now turned on Sephiroth, and just in time, as there were signs Firuthi was slowing down due to fighting two battles at once and using the celestial dragon super.

Meanwhile, Oliver kicked off of Sephiroth and charged up a ball of magic in his mouth.  Hovering slightly, he fired it right at Sephiroth, where it would flare up into a mega explosion.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi had finished putting down the Jedi Council members that he was distracting with his summoned hard-light army.  They now turned on Sephiroth, and just in time, as there were signs Firuthi was slowing down due to fighting two battles at once and using the celestial dragon super.
> 
> Meanwhile, Oliver kicked off of Sephiroth and charged up a ball of magic in his mouth.  Hovering slightly, he fired it right at Sephiroth, where it would flare up into a mega explosion.


_Sephiroth vanished in a flash of light when Olivers magic hit him._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I grabbed the sword and rushed through the portal.





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sephiroth vanished in a flash of light when Olivers magic hit him._


It was at that moment that the two flame-scaled dragons, Inferno and Passion, were sent flying across the battlefield.  They crashed into a wall, but got back up relatively quickly.

The skeletal lady, Izrador, had returned to the battle, having regenerated significantly, though still showing signs of being a bio-android.

Without warning, she unleashed an eyebeam.  It bent around the combatants, aiming unerringly for Ahrakas.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It was at that moment that the two flame-scaled dragons, Inferno and Passion, were sent flying across the battlefield.  They crashed into a wall, but got back up relatively quickly.
> 
> The skeletal lady, Izrador, had returned to the battle, having regenerated significantly, though still showing signs of being a bio-android.
> 
> Without warning, she unleashed an eyebeam.  It bent around the combatants, aiming unerringly for Ahrakas.


_Ahrakas attempted to block the eyebeam with the khopesh that Pavlin gave him._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas attempted to block the eyebeam with the khopesh that Pavlin gave him._


The eyebeam tried to bend around Ahrakas' attempt to block.

Suddenly, Ahrakas felt a nudge in his arms.  The khopesh actively rammed into the eyebeam.  Power surged through the blade as the khopesh absorbed the attack, glowing like starlight.

Izrador: "What? There's no way! No one can just block an Omega Beam!"


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The eyebeam tried to bend around Ahrakas' attempt to block.
> 
> Suddenly, Ahrakas felt a nudge in his arms.  The khopesh actively rammed into the eyebeam.  Power surged through the blade as the khopesh absorbed the attack, glowing like starlight.
> 
> Izrador: "What? There's no way! No one can just block an Omega Beam!"


*I stared coolly at her not scared of her at all*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stared coolly at her not scared of her at all*


Izrador: "It seems I am still not drawing on enough power."

Izrador took a stance and raised her arms to the air.  Her body became wrapped in tentacles with lamprey mouths in place of suckers, seemingly ready to bite anyone who tried to strike.

Meanwhile, the air of the Jedi Temple became stagnant and muggy, like a swamp.  In that air were hordes of mosquitoes, ticks, flies, and biting insects in general.  They swarmed the area, nipping at anything within their reach.

Power seemed to gather in Izrador's arms and body.  This wasn't just reality and celestial dragon power, though.  There was the power of other beings on par with celestial dragons in the essence she was siphoning.


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Izrador: "It seems I am still not drawing on enough power."
> 
> Izrador took a stance and raised her arms to the air.  Her body became wrapped in tentacles with lamprey mouths in place of suckers, seemingly ready to bite anyone who tried to strike.
> 
> ...


*I was still calm*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I was on the same level maybe higher as her*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was still calm*





Universe said:


> *I was on the same level maybe higher as her*


Izrador turned her palms skyward, tentacles grabbing her wrists.  Two balls of light manifested in her hands.

She dropped them and kicked both before they reached the ground.

Two more balls of light manifested, and she launched them by pointing with her index and middle fingers.

All of this was an unerring assault straight at Universe.  The second pair of light balls would guide on Izrador's whim, prepared to change direction on a dime to circumvent Universe's evasion techniques.


Throughout this, Oliver, Inferno, and Passion had disappeared from the battle.  Universe and Cosmos were unsure when - Ahrakas might have glimpsed Oliver using a portal when the eyebeam got absorbed.


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Izrador turned her palms skyward, tentacles grabbing her wrists.  Two balls of light manifested in her hands.
> 
> She dropped them and kicked both before they reached the ground.
> 
> ...


*I Used Lightsaver which absorbed the attacks and sent a really powerful light beam back*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“Huh didn’t know it could do that.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I Used Lightsaver which absorbed the attacks and sent a really powerful light beam back*





Universe said:


> “Huh didn’t know it could do that.”


Izrador, for her part, was caught completely off guard by Universe's shield.  The light beam blew off part of her arm, and would have blown off more if she had not evaded.

Universe noted as Izrador started to regenerate the missing arm that her power skyrocketed even further.  She had to pulling from a couple dozen reality dragons and hundreds of celestial dragons at this point, easy.

Izrador started flailing her remaining good hand, flicking it back and forth at many angles.  What she was doing was launching extremely thin and sharp discs of light at Universe, in a practically endless barrage.  It occurred to Universe that these discs, at their level of power and sharpness, could simply slice through any amount of celestial steel - and indeed cut through any substance, as the blades that missed simply overpenetrated through what floor and walls of the temple remained.


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Izrador, for her part, was caught completely off guard by Universe's shield.  The light beam blew off part of her arm, and would have blown off more if she had not evaded.
> 
> Universe noted as Izrador started to regenerate the missing arm that her power skyrocketed even further.  She had to pulling from a couple dozen reality dragons and hundreds of celestial dragons at this point, easy.
> 
> Izrador started flailing her remaining good hand, flicking it back and forth at many angles.  What she was doing was launching extremely thin and sharp discs of light at Universe, in a practically endless barrage.  It occurred to Universe that these discs, at their level of power and sharpness, could simply slice through any amount of celestial steel - and indeed cut through any substance, as the blades that missed simply overpenetrated through what floor and walls of the temple remained.


*I dodged them*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“Missed”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I dodged them*





Universe said:


> “Missed”


Izrador kept flinging them, spending all her effort on Universe.

Then, all of a sudden, the discs that were still in the air.... vanished.  Izrador's power level abruptly sank right down to that of one Temporal Lord.  Izrador started panicking.

Ahrakas and the dragons heard a voice.

_"There was this really noisy machine down here that was ruining the two fire dragons' focus, so I pulled its crystal battery out."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Izrador kept flinging them, spending all her effort on Universe.
> 
> Then, all of a sudden, the discs that were still in the air.... vanished.  Izrador's power level abruptly sank right down to that of one Temporal Lord.  Izrador started panicking.
> 
> ...


“Nice”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Nice”


Izrador was in full panic mode.

Izrador: "No!  Noooo!"

_"You're already complimenting me?  Did something happen up there, Universe?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I fired my own powerful blast*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“Just helped me out thanks”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I fired my own powerful blast*





Universe said:


> “Just helped me out thanks”


Having been stripped of her power, Izrador did not have the speed necessary to dodge the blast.  It enveloped her completely.

Izrador: "My kingdom!  My Wheeeeelllllll!"

Anyone looking at the blast could see it - Izrador's body began crumbling to pieces under the sheer weight of Universe's blast.  The crumbled pieces began crumbling.  The smallest bits of her simply disintegrated.

When Universe was done with the blast, not even atoms remained.  Not even _ions_ remained.

Izrador... was completely annihilated.

That still left the matter of Cosmos' battle with Goku Black, and Pavlin's internal personality battle.


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Having been stripped of her power, Izrador did not have the speed necessary to dodge the blast.  It enveloped her completely.
> 
> Izrador: "My kingdom!  My Wheeeeelllllll!"
> 
> ...


“Wow I don’t know my own strength”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“I just freed them I just freed a whole bunch of dragons”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Having been stripped of her power, Izrador did not have the speed necessary to dodge the blast.  It enveloped her completely.
> 
> Izrador: "My kingdom!  My Wheeeeelllllll!"
> 
> ...


_After getting over the shock of the sword actually blocking the Omega Beams Ahrakas instinctually lifted up the sword and felt it transform into a spiraling two pronged spear that he hurled straight towards Goku Blacks head. _


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin shook his head.
> 
> _"Then you did not in fact see the truth, and you do not understand what it means to be a god or a guardian.  There are, in fact, other dreamers that run other Wheels.  If you had actually gone through your memories, you would know we personally created several of those dreamers, even if by accident."_
> 
> ...


They are but dreamers within a dream.

The bat grew into a false Infinity, him and his kin was but another ploy to control us. Or do you forget the brand his kin put upon us? The Star of Ishtar that even now is plainly visible upon our brows in this mindscape.

I saw the truth after millennia, through my acts of depravity and revenge I saw beyond. And you know deep down that if you could repeat the last reality you would do the same as we did. 

I am you and you know I speak the truth.


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _After getting over the shock of the sword actually blocking the Omega Beams Ahrakas instinctually lifted up the sword and felt it transform into a spiraling two pronged spear that he hurled straight towards Goku Blacks head. _
> 
> They are but dreamers within a dream.
> 
> ...


Infinity:_”EXCUSE ME?! I am a reality dragon not a bat you dummy and I never did that neither did my son so shut up mad man”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They are but dreamers within a dream.
> 
> The bat grew into a false Infinity, him and his kin was but another ploy to control us. Or do you forget the brand his kin put upon us? The Star of Ishtar that even now is plainly visible upon our brows in this mindscape.
> 
> ...


_"Strike two, Aten."_

Pavlin shook his head again.

_"The only reason I did what I did last reality was because of Marendar specifically.  Marendar... did not set out to do that.  He was hurt by a being named Morgoth.  The very same that claims to free me.  However, knowing what the Eternal Wheel is... Morgoth is the control method, not Infinity."

"AND... Infinity's line was not the one who put the brand on us.  They in fact have been fighting against the ones who put the brand on us.  They have tried multiple times to free us from the brand."_

Pavlin seemed irritated.

_"You have one more chance to prove you've seen reality, Aten.  I have been told you wanted control of the Wheel.  How would you rule it?"_



Universe said:


> Infinity:_”EXCUSE ME?! I am a reality dragon not a bat you dummy and I never did that neither did my son so shut up mad man”_


_"Stand back, Uncle.  I know the full circumstances, but I will not speak them in front of Aten."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*Cosmos fired his green kamehameha at Goku black*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I teleported to Oliver*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Strike two, Aten."_
> 
> Pavlin shook his head again.
> 
> ...


Unlike Azathoth we would make an actual creation rather than spending eternity in slumber. We will remove all imperfections from this new world and all will bow down to worship us. Then we will fight the Pain Lords who created Azathoth and topple them from their place in the cosmos. 


Universe said:


> *Cosmos fired his green kamehameha at Goku black*


_As the kamehameha and the spear hit Goku Black he also exploded into light._


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Unlike Azathoth we would make an actual creation rather than spending eternity in slumber. We will remove all imperfections from this new world and all will bow down to worship us. Then we will fight the Pain Lords who created Azathoth and topple them from their place in the cosmos.
> 
> _As the kamehameha and the spear hit Goku Black he also exploded into light._


Cosmos:”Told you you were no match for me”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Unlike Azathoth we would make an actual creation rather than spending eternity in slumber. We will remove all imperfections from this new world and all will bow down to worship us. Then we will fight the Pain Lords who created Azathoth and topple them from their place in the cosmos.
> 
> _As the kamehameha and the spear hit Goku Black he also exploded into light._


_“No you’ll create suffering for eternity”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Unlike Azathoth we would make an actual creation rather than spending eternity in slumber. We will remove all imperfections from this new world and all will bow down to worship us. Then we will fight the Pain Lords who created Azathoth and topple them from their place in the cosmos.


_"Strike three."_

Pavlin was angry now.

_"Let me give you what's really going on.  Azathoth has not been asleep as we understand slumber.  The concept of slumber for him?  Is merely a metaphor for how ridiculously powerful he is.  It is not literal.  He is so powerful that for him to intervene directly in his world would cause dangerous disruptions elsewhere.  He knows that fully, but some of the lesser wheels do not grasp that.  This is why he has the five of us, the Architects, and this is why the wheels require special agents."

"As for the Pain Lords?  The Pain Lords are actually the Elder Gods.  They have confronted us directly in the past... but they are not villains, contrary to your deluded belief.  They are merely the forces we struggle to uphold, there to balance us out from our worst, much like Loki tried to balance you out with his rebellion.  They have paid personal visits for reasons other than control.  There have been a couple of times when they've kicked our asses and diminished our forms, yes... that is because we tried to enforce our more destructive whims in other Wheels.  Morgoth, it turns out, is one of those destructive whims.  Merely trillions of realities old, when we have longer than that just with this binding cycle!  He claims he is freeing me, when I know he is actually planning to imprison me forever."

"Unlike you, Aten, I actually delved into my memories.  I gained an understanding of who I am, what my faults are.  I chose to truly comprehend what rulership, my specialty, means.  There is no need for me to go above the station I have, when there is so much to be had ruling my existing subjects the way I see fit.  And those who think they are above me in fact dance to my whim, *willingly*."

"You did the depravity and revenge for your own sake.  You learned *nothing* from it.  You are the one incarnation of mine who *utterly* failed at their job.  This is my headspace, Aten.  I am a god.  You are beneath me.  And..."_

Pavlin concentrated, throwing open the door for the other personalities to barge in on Aten.

_"You do not belong here.  Other personalities of mine, work with me and help me dispose of Aten."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Strike three."_
> 
> Pavlin was angry now.
> 
> ...


You fool, Morgoth was the first of our servants. That I created by hand. You are but afraid to admit the truth and cling to your lies.

You are quite unwise to anger me, the one who has delved into our past longer and farther than any, mine eyes hath beheld great Unknown Kadath and dim Carcosa, and will rule in Iram of the Pillars. It is time to purge you from *my *body.

_There was a burning aura around him that grew in intensity._
*I AM ATEN, ALPHA AND OMEGA, THE FIRST AND THE LAST, THE MORNING STAR AND THE EVENING STAR.

I WILL BE BOUND BY YOU OR NO OTHERS ANYMORE.

THE STAR OF ISHTAR WILL CONTAIN ME NO LONGER!




Ȉ̶̧̡̱̬͚̪̣̥̣̹͐̓̓̑̀̎̀͘ ̶̢̺̻͑Ä̸̠̜̤̯̗́̓̿̓́̈̀̊͋͐͜͜͝ͅM̵̨̩̮̟̤̻͍͕͇͚̮̆͌͐̑͗̉͘͝͝ ̸̢̝̼̖͕̹̺̞̳̘̞̀͑̈́̏̒͆̌̌̍̕C̶͙̍̃̐̍͑̎̀̿̈́͐̄̓̋́Ť̸̪̮̟̖͎͕͖̀̈́̃̂H̵̢̛̬̫͈̬͔͈̫̗̠̮̥̅̐̎͒́̇͊̅͜͝Ǘ̴̦̙G̷̡̡̹͉̬̺͔̮̻̯͙͂̅ͅH̵̢̛̗͈̟̯̼̒̃̓ͅĄ̷͇̼̞́ ̸̬͎͖͉͇̳̞̗̬̍̊̈́̌͆̐ͅͅA̶̘͔̦͆̃͛͒́̈͝N̴̢̧̬̙̘̜̝͆̍̀͊̇̽̀͘̕͝D̵̡̢̧͙̩͚͙̜͙̲̘͊̄̽͑̓̐͋́͜ ̵̧̪̘͉͖̮̭͙̖͔̙̟͍͂̽̓͗̔͛͝͝I̴͉̥͙̫̩͖̰̿͆͛ ̵̩̱̲̦͍͎͔̬́̓̿́͐͑̃̃̔͝͝A̴̢̫̽͂͛̀̈̈́̅̅̇̈́̈́M̵̨̨̛̱̥͈̖̱͇̰̙̟̘̈͛̑̀̃̋͝ͅ ̸̡̧͍͙̪̲̣̯͎͎̦̻͉̇͜ͅF̸̛͖̟̥͓͔̪̃̚͠R̸̡̨̜̞̺̺̘̱̜̟̩̯̱̠͑̈́̊̍̌̃̕͝͝͠͝Ȅ̸̻͐̆̊̿̎̋͘͝E̴̢̱̘̳͔̳͓͌̂͂̑͝!̸͍̻͈̣͔̺̎͒͋͜ͅ*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You fool, Morgoth was the first of our servants. That I created by hand. You are but afraid to admit the truth and cling to your lies.
> 
> You are quite unwise to anger me, the one who has delved into our past longer and farther than any, mine eyes hath beheld great Unknown Kadath and dim Carcosa, and will rule in Iram of the Pillars. It is time to purge you from *my *body.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:_“STAND DOWN ATEN”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You fool, Morgoth was the first of our servants. That I created by hand. You are but afraid to admit the truth and cling to your lies.
> 
> You are quite unwise to anger me, the one who has delved into our past longer and farther than any, mine eyes hath beheld great Unknown Kadath and dim Carcosa, and will rule in Iram of the Pillars. It is time to purge you from *my *body.
> 
> ...


_"Morgoth was no servant of mine.  He was a reject that chose to cling to me, while I was creating the Fire Vampires.  You have simply deluded yourself into your own madness."_

The personality that emerged first from the door was an orange dragon.  The orange dragon, the prismatic dragon, and Pavlin took battle stances.

_"I am Pavlin.  I am Solstice.  I am the Shining Light.  I am the fire that demands fuel, the fire that gives life in exchange.  I am he who is called to defend the Wheel."

*"AND I AM THE LIVING FLAME CTHUGHA, NOT YOU."*_



Universe said:


> Cosmos:_“STAND DOWN”_


_"I need backup, Cosmos."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Morgoth was no servant of mine.  He was a reject that chose to cling to me, while I was creating the Fire Vampires.  You have simply deluded yourself into your own madness."_
> 
> The personality that emerged first from the door was an orange dragon.  The orange dragon, the prismatic dragon, and Pavlin took battle stances.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos appears his presence in Pavlin’s mind radiating reality energy but he looked stern his body looks like he did all those realities ago young and full of life* Cosmos:”I am Cosmos you may not know me but I know you I am the son of an overbeing that never wanted to be one do you know the responsibilities of being an overbearing are you can’t directly interfere with anything if you do you’ll destroy the entire wheel!” *Cosmos’ voice shook the entire dreamscape*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”I am half overbeing because my father Is one and you will respect my father because he is my father and I love him something you never really understood”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos appears his presence in Pavlin’s mind radiating reality energy but he looked stern his body looks like he did all those realities ago young and full of life* Cosmos:”I am Cosmos you may not know me but I know you I am the son of an overbeing that never wanted to be one do you know the responsibilities of being an overbearing are you can’t directly interfere with anything if you do you’ll destroy the entire wheel!” *Cosmos’ voice shook the entire dreamscape*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I am half overbeing because my father Is one and you will respect my father because he is my father and I love him something you never really understood”


_"Destroying the Wheel is what he wants, Cosmos.  It's time to fight, not negotiate."_

Pavlin looked squarely at Aten.

_"Aten, I have called in someone who actually knew what Cthugha was like, before the bindings.  He was a baby brother to me, all of those realities ago, before I even tried creating servants.  I raised his uncle Infinity *personally.* And you will respect that creation."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Destroying the Wheel is what he wants, Cosmos.  It's time to fight, not negotiate."_
> 
> Pavlin looked squarely at Aten.
> 
> _"Aten, I have called in someone who actually knew what Cthugha was like, before the bindings.  He was a baby brother to me, all of those realities ago, before I even tried creating servants.  I raised his uncle Infinity *personally.* And you will respect that creation."_


Cosmos:”You are a dead man Aten I became the king of all dragons” *He switched clothes to a cosmetic diamond crown and golden robes* Cosmos:”You are no brother Pavlin cover your ears”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”Perdere Aten”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Morgoth was no servant of mine.  He was a reject that chose to cling to me, while I was creating the Fire Vampires.  You have simply deluded yourself into your own madness."_
> 
> The personality that emerged first from the door was an orange dragon.  The orange dragon, the prismatic dragon, and Pavlin took battle stances.
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Destroying the Wheel is what he wants, Cosmos.  It's time to fight, not negotiate."_
> 
> Pavlin looked squarely at Aten.
> 
> _"Aten, I have called in someone who actually knew what Cthugha was like, before the bindings.  He was a baby brother to me, all of those realities ago, before I even tried creating servants.  I raised his uncle Infinity *personally.* And you will respect that creation."_


You are but a pale imitation of me. Lucifer failed horribly at Babylon.
And what I created can be destroyed if it has betrayed me.


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Perdere Aten”


This is my mind, you have no power here. Now suffer and die.
_Cosmos would be struck by massive amounts of excruciating pain throughout his entire body.



Outside of the mindscape Pavlins body was giving off an ominous aura, like something was about to break free._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are but a pale imitation of me. Lucifer failed horribly at Babylon.
> And what I created can be destroyed if it has betrayed me.
> 
> This is my mind, you have no power here. Now suffer and die.
> ...


With breathtaking speed, Pavlin lunged his hands right through Aten's aura.  He got Aten in a vise grip, exerting abnormally huge amounts of force.  The aura did not so much as scratch him.

_"A flame aura?  Really?  You know we are both completely immune to fire unless we allow it, and I do not allow it.  As for Cosmos?  This is *MY* mindscape, Aten.  He has power if I dictate it, and you have no power to stop me.  *You *are the pale imitation."_

Cosmos would find the pain instantly nullified.

-------------------------------

_"Ahrakas, I recognize a feeling on Coruscant.  Exact same one as at the Palace.  Pavlin's being hijacked.  He needs some kind of nullifier, and fast."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With breathtaking speed, Pavlin lunged his hands right through Aten's aura.  He got Aten in a vise grip, exerting abnormally huge amounts of force.  The aura did not so much as scratch him.
> 
> _"A flame aura?  Really?  You know we are both completely immune to fire unless we allow it, and I do not allow it.  As for Cosmos?  This is *MY* mindscape, Aten.  He has power if I dictate it, and you have no power to stop me.  *You *are the pale imitation."_
> 
> ...


You poor naive fool. You have given me exactly what I need to break free.

_In a flash of flame Aten was gone from your mind._


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I was waiting for him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You poor naive fool. You have given me exactly what I need to break free.
> 
> _In a flash of flame Aten was gone from your mind._


_"We have a problem, Cosmos.  Aten's vanished.  If we can dispose of him, I'll permanently be free of his influence, but he will wreak untold damage until he is killed."_

Where HAD Aten gone, incidentally?


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I could feel my truthstones glowing with powerful energy*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m older than Aten is he’s only one reality old and that’s nothing to a reality dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I could feel my truthstones glowing with powerful energy*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m older than Aten is he’s only one reality old and that’s nothing to a reality dragon”


_"He was poisoned by beings trillions of realities old.  He bears their energy.  This will be the toughest fight you've had, Cosmos."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"He was poisoned by beings trillions of realities old.  He bears their energy.  This will be the toughest fight you've had, Cosmos."_


Cosmos:”Good I’ve been itching for a good fight time to unleash my true power”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“I feel that a lie is nearby truthstones show me the truth!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I started to build a staff made entirely out off truthstones as I had wept over all that I would lose if this war was lost*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 20, 2022)

_Firuthi could hear Ahrakas in his mind._

_We need to do something fast, whatever is going on with Pavlin is causing him to be unbound I believe._


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*My staff glows and shows me something I didn’t like*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Firuthi could hear Ahrakas in his mind._
> 
> _We need to do something fast, whatever is going on with Pavlin is causing him to be unbound I believe._


Despite his exhaustion, Firuthi heard Ahrakas clearly.

"This is why I said we should have unbound them before the war, Ahrakas.  Our enemy knew that binding."

Firuthi focused on his pained vision of Pavlin, part of the visions of the Architects that reality had previously granted him, and located the otter.  He pulled Pavlin to his side through time and space, and hugged him.

"I am their caretaker.  I am the one who will keep them under control.  Azathoth himself willed it as my job."

Firuthi began resonating, as he had previously done when the otters had corruption growing in them.


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Despite his exhaustion, Firuthi heard Ahrakas clearly.
> 
> "This is why I said we should have unbound them before the war, Ahrakas.  Our enemy knew that binding."
> 
> ...


*Cosmos came out of Pavlin’s mind*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I realized the extent of my truth powers were stronger than I thought*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“I see I need to help people on a grander scale”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”I have to fight for my brothers” *He stated the truth dawning on him”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos came out of Pavlin’s mind*





Universe said:


> *I realized the extent of my truth powers were stronger than I thought*





Universe said:


> “I see I need to help people on a grander scale”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I have to fight for my brothers” *He stated the truth dawning on him”


_"Something terrible is going to happen.  This unbinding is incomplete, I will be weak with no benefit when this is through!  Whatever you do, Aten must not be allowed to reintegrate with me!  He must not-"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Something terrible is going to happen.  This unbinding is incomplete, I will be weak with no benefit when this is through!  Whatever you do, Aten must not be allowed to reintegrate with me!  He must not-"_


Cosmos:”I got it”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

*I teleported there holding my truthstone staff*


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”Aten escaped and we must fight him even if —I have to sacrifice myself”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Something terrible is going to happen.  This unbinding is incomplete, I will be weak with no benefit when this is through!  Whatever you do, Aten must not be allowed to reintegrate with me!  He must not-"_





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I got it”





Universe said:


> *I teleported there holding my truthstone staff*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Aten escaped and we must fight him even if —I have to sacrifice myself”


_"No, Cosmos.  If anyone is to be sacrificed, let it be me.  I am the one who was given no choices besides these kids, my entire existence..."_

Firuthi continued to hug Pavlin and emit his calming resonance.

_"Pavlin's body is unusually still despite him having a pulse and breathing.  I feel something oozing out of his body, planning to take form right here on Coruscant.  Listen, the five spoke of the beings Nodens, Kthanid, and Hypnos.  If you can reach any of them, warn them that a fragment of Cthugha is about to destroy Azathoth's confinement-"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”I’m way ahead of you”


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"No, Cosmos.  If anyone is to be sacrificed, let it be me.  I am the one who was given no choices besides these kids, my entire existence..."_
> 
> Firuthi continued to hug Pavlin and emit his calming resonance.
> 
> _"Pavlin's body is unusually still despite him having a pulse and breathing.  I feel something oozing out of his body, planning to take form right here on Coruscant.  Listen, the five spoke of the beings Nodens, Kthanid, and Hypnos.  If you can reach any of them, warn them that a fragment of Cthugha is about to destroy Azathoth's confinement-"_


Cosmos:”No Firuthi you have a life ahead of you I lived my life I will do what must be done”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m way ahead of you”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”No Firuthi you have a life ahead of you I lived my life I will do what must be done”


After a while, Firuthi stood up.  At the same time, Pavlin opened his eyes and showed signs of life again.

"So, there's bad news and good news."

"Bad news is, Aten has his own body now, and he took all of Pavlin's memories of last reality with him.  Good news is, Aten's only restricted to his own memories right now, so he can't draw from all of Pavlin's other incarnations."

"He also awoke a lot of memories of Morgoth and of many past realities that I would never have considered otherwise.  But before I discuss them... I have some explaining to do to someone."

Pavlin's eyes glowed.

_"Infinity... the thing about the bat... that was indeed how we first encountered you.  You had atrophied, to the point where you didn't have arms, legs, or a tail.  You were just wings and a head.  We surmise someone stole most of your power then... regardless, do you remember the rest of it?  Do you remember your blanket, woven quite literally of starlight and solar rays?  Do you remember the little elephant doll we gave you... how you insisted I also feed it and got so upset when I hesitated... because it turned out to be a living being, rather than the rejected doll I thought it was?  Do you remember the name you gave the doll when you found out?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> After a while, Firuthi stood up.  At the same time, Pavlin opened his eyes and showed signs of life again.
> 
> "So, there's bad news and good news."
> 
> ...


Infinity:_”yes I do starry”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”I don’t want to do this but I have no choice”


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”Have any memories about me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Infinity:_”yes I do starry”_


_"Ah yes... we gave the doll a different name after you got captured.  When he had gained full sentience and a shard of our collective power.  We call him Chaugnar Faugn now.  I wonder how he'd react to the name 'Starry'....?"_



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Have any memories about me?”


_"I actually do.  We gave you quite a bit of attention but actually eased off with you, thinking the sheer amount of devotion we gave Infinity was the reason he got kidnapped and turned into a Wheel.  We did give you a rainbow snake plushie... there was one time you got very sick and the plushie raised from your crib and yelled for help.  Do you remember the snake's name?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ah yes... we gave the doll a different name after you got captured.  When he had gained full sentience and a shard of our collective power.  We call him Chaugnar Faugn now.  I wonder how he'd react to the name 'Starry'....?"
> 
> 
> "I actually do.  We gave you quite a bit of attention but actually eased off with you, thinking the sheer amount of devotion we gave Infinity was the reason he got kidnapped and turned into a Wheel.  We did give you a rainbow snake plushie... there was one time you got very sick and the plushie raised from your crib and yelled for help.  Do you remember the snake's name?"_


Cosmos:”Yig?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

*He turns to Yig surprised*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Yig?”





Universe said:


> *He turns to Yig surprised*


_"Yes.  We were utterly shocked when he raised up like that.  But I see how him and his progeny became healers..."_

_"Cosmos... Pavlin's basically implying you brought me to life, in that crib.  I do remember shouting for help like he says...."_

Pavlin's eyes stopped glowing.

"Okay, with that over, about Morgoth.  Aten didn't try to wake this memory, but he inadvertently drew it up.... I remember the first time I fought Morgoth.  Cosmos, do you remember that realm of wraiths that invaded our paradise, back when I was Solstice?  We had to fight them back, and found out they had a whole realm, with a giant mockery of a skeletal dragon at its center.  Do you remember me lining up, turning Starcrescent into a spear, and hurling it into the dragon's core, destroying that realm?  Do you remember us shattering a smaller planet of what can only be described as undead atrocities shortly thereafter?  That was the Wheel where Morgoth was akin to us, and his own personal planet.  About nine or so of my attempts to create servants after that only resulted in beings similar to Morgoth... I discarded them, but they have been plaguing us ever since for a reason I don't understand."

"So he can actually bend reality like he thinks... however, it is far weaker than we can because he does not have any sort of anchor.  Without an anchor like a Wheel or an out-of-phase planet, a Herald can die normally.  Being anchored to a realm is his endgame... and this is why he wants to kill Azathoth so badly."


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Yes.  We were utterly shocked when he raised up like that.  But I see how him and his progeny became healers..."_
> 
> _"Cosmos... Pavlin's basically implying you brought me to life, in that crib.  I do remember shouting for help like he says...."_
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I was hoping to forget that horror”  *Cosmos hugs Yig*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I was hoping to forget that horror”  *Cosmos hugs Yig*


Yig hugged back as best as he could, which would basically amount to one coil around Cosmos.

"Well, we have our chance now.  Morgoth was in fact never a servant of ours, just a clinger-on fanatic.  There's a problem.  He said he'd wait in Iram of the Pillars, which means... I may not have full control of Pnidleethon soon if Aten is loose."

"Who _do_ you have as a servant?"

"Who did I have as servants?  I don't remember most of them.... there's a tropical jungle that's the coolest spot in Pnidleethon, that I don't go to because of one of my most unruly servants... a being definitely more powerful than Morgoth.  The guy's name is Gon."

Fabiana showed up at the scene.

"I remember that little lizard bastard!  He's not allowed on any of our other worlds because he's a dominant brat!"

"That's how you see it..."

"Anyways, I'm here because I was told there were dragons that needed to be freed from... confine... ment..... what is Aten's spear doing here?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

*I was crying out in pain as I could sense all the lies*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was crying out in pain as I could sense all the lies*


"Something the matter, Universe?"

"Izrador had propped up quite a lie... and to find out Aten was spewing them too..."

??????: "We could use some help here."

It was Blazar, with several other reality dragons... as well as statue-like elephant beings and rainbow snakes.  They were carrying a bunch of celestial dragon eggs.

Blazar: "There are thousands of celestial dragon eggs down there - it'd take eons for us to get them off planet..."


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Something the matter, Universe?"
> 
> "Izrador had propped up quite a lie... and to find out Aten was spewing them too..."
> 
> ...


“THE LIES THEY HURT”


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

*I crumpled to the ground*


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”BROTHERS!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “THE LIES THEY HURT”





Universe said:


> *I crumpled to the ground*


"It turns out Aten did not stay.  His essence left the planet quickly."

Firuthi walked over to Universe.

"Universe...."

Firuthi had to set Pavlin down to hug Universe.



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”BROTHERS!”


Blazar: "Izrador captured a lot of family.  We re-emerge now."

Iguana-faced Dragon: "I was told to go see Cthulhu..."

Slug-faced Dragon: "Apparently he's an otter, and he wants to brew something?"

Blazar: "You two go meet him. Cosmos and I... we all have some hauling to do... though Vorvadoss is acting funny..."


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It turns out Aten did not stay.  His essence left the planet quickly."
> 
> Firuthi walked over to Universe.
> 
> ...


*I was whimpering and in serious pain*


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It turns out Aten did not stay.  His essence left the planet quickly."
> 
> Firuthi walked over to Universe.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I missed you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I missed you”


Blazar: "For how brief I was gone, I missed you too."

Blazar sniffed the air.

Blazar: "By the way, why do I smell a burnt-out communicator...? ...that ruined communicator smell's coming from that puppy."

Blazar was pointing right at Ahrakas.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yig hugged back as best as he could, which would basically amount to one coil around Cosmos.
> 
> "Well, we have our chance now.  Morgoth was in fact never a servant of ours, just a clinger-on fanatic.  There's a problem.  He said he'd wait in Iram of the Pillars, which means... I may not have full control of Pnidleethon soon if Aten is loose."
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: "For how brief I was gone, I missed you too."
> 
> Blazar sniffed the air.
> 
> ...


I am quite older than a puppy thank you very much. 

It seems Azathoth fried it when he told me to come here.

As for the spear, it transformed into it from the sword Pavlin gave me.
_Ahrakas held the spear out for everyone to see. Universe would recognize it as the spear Morgoth used to kill Azathoth in his vision._

But you are saying Aten has his own independent form now? _Ahrakas looked extremely disturbed._


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am quite older than a puppy thank you very much.
> 
> It seems Azathoth fried it when he told me to come here.
> 
> ...


*I couldn’t move as I was in serious pain*


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: "For how brief I was gone, I missed you too."
> 
> Blazar sniffed the air.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos hugs him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am quite older than a puppy thank you very much.
> 
> It seems Azathoth fried it when he told me to come here.





Universe said:


> *Cosmos hugs him*


Blazar stared, wide-eyed., as Cosmos hugged him.

Blazar: "DUDE. Azathoth actually tried to communicate directly with a mortal?!? Do you have even the slightest inkling how much trouble he'd think he's in to call on the mortal races directly???"

Blazar hugged back.



Baron Tredegar said:


> As for the spear, it transformed into it from the sword Pavlin gave me.
> _Ahrakas held the spear out for everyone to see. Universe would recognize it as the spear Morgoth used to kill Azathoth in his vision._
> 
> But you are saying Aten has his own independent form now? _Ahrakas looked extremely disturbed._





Universe said:


> *I couldn’t move as I was in serious pain*


"Unfortunately, yes.  And I get the feeling from what we've seen so far that Aten is going to try to massively sway things in the Shogun's favor.  This is like DEFCON 1 levels of bad."

Firuthi began resonating to try to ease Universe's pain, while lifting him up so he could see the spear.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar stared, wide-eyed., as Cosmos hugged him.
> 
> Blazar: "DUDE. Azathoth actually tried to communicate directly with a mortal?!? Do you have even the slightest inkling how much trouble he'd think he's in to call on the mortal races directly???"
> 
> ...


Ive sworn oaths to defend and fight for the Architects. 

Until either Pavlin or Aten is destroyed or they are somehow integrated back into each other The Temporal Imperium will accept neither of their authority.

Im sorry, but this is best for the stability of this reality.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ive sworn oaths to defend and fight for the Architects.
> 
> Until either Pavlin or Aten is destroyed or they are somehow integrated back into each other The Temporal Imperium will accept neither of their authority.
> 
> Im sorry, but this is best for the stability of this reality.


Pavlin cried a few tears.  One of the tears looked like some kind of fire-red jewel, with the glow of lava burning in its center.  But he was.... smiling as he cried?

"Don't be sorry.  The dragons were probably going to sideline me anyway until either I'm reintegrated or Aten's destroyed.  I'm... actually happy you have the intelligence to defy me when it matters.  _I've been looking for that in mortals this time!_"

"I'd sideline you even if Ahrakas or Cosmos won't, kid.  There's too much risk."

"That begs the question of which Architect you're taking as your leader in the interim, Ahrakas."


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar stared, wide-eyed., as Cosmos hugged him.
> 
> Blazar: "DUDE. Azathoth actually tried to communicate directly with a mortal?!? Do you have even the slightest inkling how much trouble he'd think he's in to call on the mortal races directly???"
> 
> ...


“I’ve never felt so many lies in my life”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin cried a few tears.  One of the tears looked like some kind of fire-red jewel, with the glow of lava burning in its center.  But he was.... smiling as he cried?
> 
> "Don't be sorry.  The dragons were probably going to sideline me anyway until either I'm reintegrated or Aten's destroyed.  I'm... actually happy you have the intelligence to defy me when it matters.  _I've been looking for that in mortals this time!_"
> 
> ...


The rest of the Architects will have to choose among themselves.

There will still be some who follow Aten despite the Imperiums stance of neutrality. You have to remember that many of us still worship him as our creator.


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The rest of the Architects will have to choose among themselves.
> 
> There will still be some who follow Aten despite the Imperiums stance of neutrality. You have to remember that many of us still worship him as our creator.


“We’ll have to show them the truth”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The rest of the Architects will have to choose among themselves.
> 
> There will still be some who follow Aten despite the Imperiums stance of neutrality. You have to remember that many of us still worship him as our creator.





Universe said:


> “We’ll have to show them the truth”


"Disseminate that we have an impostor Aten running around.  I understand.  I will be busy filling that role, and I don't want Loki in prime command given his rebellion... I personally nominate the Dagda."

_"Smart move, Fujin, even if I plan to personally take the field at some point.  Ahrakas, I'm sorry, but this is basically Rebellion 2.0... I hope you can handle it."_

_"I'll worry about troop education.  I agree with putting the Dagda in command."_

_"Well, this is awkward... first act as leader and here I am working with Bokrug and Glaaki to brew space mead.  I guess I'm going to have to go down in history as party king after all."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

*My body suddenly glows as this was the awakening of my full power*


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Cosmos:”Brother are you seeing this this is my first time witnessing an reality dragon awakening his full power”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My body suddenly glows as this was the awakening of my full power*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Brother are you seeing this this is my first time witnessing an reality dragon awakening his full power”


Blazar: "He has grown exceptionally fast, that is for sure. It wasn't long ago that I was pulling him back from self-doubt."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 21, 2022)

_Good, we will try to keep things under wrap for now but if Aten makes a public appearance we will have to make a statement explaining we are unsure who the real Aten/Pavlin is and that for the time being Pavlin has been removed from power. You might have to make a brief address to announce you assuming power Cooper and to explain things. 
Pavlin, it would be wise if you retreated from public appearances and leadership roles for the time being.

In all of your lifetimes has this ever happened before?_


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: "He has grown exceptionally fast, that is for sure. It wasn't long ago that I was pulling him back from self-doubt."


Cosmos:”that’s my grandson I am proud to call him family”


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

*I was glowing then I stood up* Cosmos:”GRANDSON YOU'VE MADE ME PROUD”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Good, we will try to keep things under wrap for now but if Aten makes a public appearance we will have to make a statement explaining we are unsure who the real Aten/Pavlin is and that for the time being Pavlin has been removed from power. You might have to make a brief address to announce you assuming power Cooper and to explain things.
> Pavlin, it would be wise if you retreated from public appearances and leadership roles for the time being.
> 
> In all of your lifetimes has this ever happened before?_


_"Me being leader, or the doppleganger effect?"

"If you mean me being the leader, it happens probably... every 50 realities or so.  I'm the one who leads the least often - out of 50, Pavlin gets about 30, Kurt gets 12, Oriana gets 4, Fabiana gets 3, and I get 1.  This would have been Pavlin's third in a row - last time another led was when Kurt was Chronos Coyote, and that robot reality was war-stricken, but nowhere near as bad as Aten's purge-happy attitude."

"If you mean the doppleganger stuff?  That is exceptionally rare.  We're talking maybe 100,000 realities between such incidents.  But it has *never* been a figment of the real deal like this.  It's usually someone with power on par with Nyarlathotep, or the Crawling Chaos himself, pulling such stunts.  The fact that this form is happening at all... as much misery as it is now, we WILL be free when we resolve it."_

"Come on, Pavlin, up to the Asgard with you.  I'm personally monitoring you for a while."

"Okay, okay.  Did you at least get building bricks or something?"

"Sure thing.  Oh, and Ahrakas?  He might not hold authority, but can you do a favor and guard his spear/sword weapon with your life?"

_"Hey, can one of you go get Cerebrus to make a tap or sprayer for this keg?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Me being leader, or the doppleganger effect?"
> 
> "If you mean me being the leader, it happens probably... every 50 realities or so.  I'm the one who leads the least often - out of 50, Pavlin gets about 30, Kurt gets 12, Oriana gets 4, Fabiana gets 3, and I get 1.  This would have been Pavlin's third in a row - last time another led was when Kurt was Chronos Coyote, and that robot reality was war-stricken, but nowhere near as bad as Aten's purge-happy attitude."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Firuthi take good care of my brother”


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Me being leader, or the doppleganger effect?"
> 
> "If you mean me being the leader, it happens probably... every 50 realities or so.  I'm the one who leads the least often - out of 50, Pavlin gets about 30, Kurt gets 12, Oriana gets 4, Fabiana gets 3, and I get 1.  This would have been Pavlin's third in a row - last time another led was when Kurt was Chronos Coyote, and that robot reality was war-stricken, but nowhere near as bad as Aten's purge-happy attitude."
> 
> ...


Cerebrus:”Now what WHOA he did it he awakened his reality dragon half”


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

*Solaris himself shows up* “my son I knew he could do—“ *He sees Galaxy* “G-galaxy?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Me being leader, or the doppleganger effect?"
> 
> "If you mean me being the leader, it happens probably... every 50 realities or so.  I'm the one who leads the least often - out of 50, Pavlin gets about 30, Kurt gets 12, Oriana gets 4, Fabiana gets 3, and I get 1.  This would have been Pavlin's third in a row - last time another led was when Kurt was Chronos Coyote, and that robot reality was war-stricken, but nowhere near as bad as Aten's purge-happy attitude."
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember it now. It was his symbol of authority.

I will be its caretaker until the crisis is resolved.

Speaking of that how will we resolve this crisis? Just take the two of them to an arena and let them kill each other?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, I remember it now. It was his symbol of authority.
> 
> I will be its caretaker until the crisis is resolved.
> 
> Speaking of that how will we resolve this crisis? Just take the two of them to an arena and let them kill each other?


Cooper showed up physically.

"No.  We are going to dismantle the three liars that support his lie first.  Hastur... Shinzoku.... Morgoth... all three must be eliminated, I suspect we can't do anything about Aten until we do that.  With his supporters destroyed, we confront him and find a way to steal his memories back.  When Pavlin has Aten's memories back, Aten himself can either reintegrate or die, it's that simple."

Cooper took a breath.

"We have three targets: Carcosa, Shogana, and Pnidleethon.  Carcosa is in fact the reason I'm brewing space mead - that's Hastur's planet, and since I used to take trips and socialize with him I came up with a concoction that renders beings immune to his ability to shift the world on a whim.  It also gets his byakhees drunk, nulling out their keim fields so we can actually use most powers there.  And... if anyone gets sent off-planet, space mead renders you immune to the effects of vacuum and lack of air.  Just... Hastur's getting completely unmade this time.  I don't know what this will do to Carcosa or the byakhees, but I've seen beings unmade before and it's not pretty.  Those effects and the connection I used to have with Hastur... I am probably the only being in this reality who will cry at his demise.  Allow me that."

"Shogana... we bring out all the heavy artillery, especially if Aten does make a public appearance there.  We don't need to injure Aten, but the empire and its leadership must fall as fast as possible."

"Pnidleethon?  We find this Gon guy he spoke of, but otherwise I draw a complete blank as I don't know that planet as well as Pavlin does.  I never liked visiting.  I suspect we will have to fight both Aten and Morgoth - and that is probably where Loki should personally take the field."


----------



## Universe (Nov 22, 2022)

*“Allow me to take care of Hastur!”*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *“Allow me to take care of Hastur!”*


Cooper shook his head.

"You're already planned to be on that trip, Universe.  You and Alpha, as I'm told.  I do not know if this is your first time invading someone's private world... but this is too important.  You two are not doing this alone."

?????????: "Smart decision, Cthulhu."

One of the beings that had arrived at the scene looked initially like a gleaming silver reality dragon.  At least, from the neck down.  A lump of flesh that looked like the face of a reality dragon hung from the back of the neck, as if the entirety of the reality dragon was just some fancy skin worn over a being.  The actual head of the creature was cloaked and hooded, shrouded in green flames, and had fiery eyes.  Universe knew, at once, that he was not a reality dragon, although his energy did indicate massive power comparable to - and likely exceeding - theirs.

"Wait.... I think I recognize you..."

The hooded figure in the reality dragon skin looked at Universe.

?????????: "Universe, was it?  It's my understanding that you have a personal vendetta against Hastur.  You will want more than just your personal robot backing you up, if you want to complete your grudge.  It's unfortunate, but Hastur has done too much damage beyond just you."

Cooper looked increasingly uncomfortable near the guy.

"Vorvadoss, we don't need an Elder God intervening in this.  We have this under control."

Vorvadoss: "Do you, Cthulhu?  Why are you still more cut off from your power than you're supposed to be, then?  Why did Azathoth scream for mortal help?  I wondered why Kthanid told me to get captured here... and I think I know why now."


----------



## Universe (Nov 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper shook his head.
> 
> "You're already planned to be on that trip, Universe.  You and Alpha, as I'm told.  I do not know if this is your first time invading someone's private world... but this is too important.  You two are not doing this alone."
> 
> ...


“Hello I have new power now but I could use some backup”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hello I have new power now but I could use some backup”


"Vorvadoss, you wouldn't understand Azathoth's neediness like-"

Vorvadoss: "I am FULLY aware of Azathoth's attitude, thank you.  Cthulhu... I am TRYING to HELP you this time.  Believe me, with our history I'm as disgusted at the prospect as you are.  But Morgoth was never supposed to survive the destruction of his home Wheel and his Dominion, much less succeed in setting THIS Wheel's Heralds against each other like last cycle."

Vorvadoss sighed.  Cooper sat down abruptly, having that look like he was going to throw a childish tantrum.

Vorvadoss: "Sorry about that, Universe. Every Herald of this Wheel has had some... difficulties with us Elder Gods at some point. We can discuss your backup for Carcosa as soon as the dog introduces himself and tells me where Lucifer went. I want to wring the scaly little neck of that monster so much...."


----------



## Universe (Nov 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Vorvadoss, you wouldn't understand Azathoth's neediness like-"
> 
> Vorvadoss: "I am FULLY aware of Azathoth's attitude, thank you.  Cthulhu... I am TRYING to HELP you this time.  Believe me, with our history I'm as disgusted at the prospect as you are.  But Morgoth was never supposed to survive the destruction of his home Wheel and his Dominion, much less succeed in setting THIS Wheel's Heralds against each other like last cycle."
> 
> ...


“Oh he’s dead”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh he’s dead”


Vorvadoss was shocked.

Vorvadoss: "Did the Architects do it themselves, or did you dragons have to bail them out of yet another jam like they keep getting themselves in?"

He looked at Ahrakas.

Vorvadoss: "Or maybe... maybe they've gotten so weak that mortals had to come do it for them?"

Cooper continued to sulk.  He was NOT reacting well to Vorvadoss' insults.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 22, 2022)

_Meanwhile....

"I have the little tyrant secured.  Tyrim and I are both going to be unable to go to the front lines for a while, I may ask the other dragons to babysit if I'm truly needed.  There's quite a few toys up here, given the Architects are still kids..."

"Ahrakas-"

"I'll handle interactions, Pavlin, just so no one overhears.  Pavlin got a sighting of five creatures when the memories were forced up.  Similar stature to the reality dragons... but the forms are otherwise very hard to explain.  The few inklings I got were some kind of falcon or hawk that kind of looked like Pavlin, a shaggy bear-like creature with Oriana's coloration, an octopus-headed man that definitely had Cooper's markings, a long-beaked ostrich-headed woman that kind of had Fabiana's markings, and a winged wolf-man that was painted up like Kurt.  Given I recognize the octopus guy from some of the more horrifying fiction out there.... do you think....?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss was shocked.
> 
> Vorvadoss: "Did the Architects do it themselves, or did you dragons have to bail them out of yet another jam like they keep getting themselves in?"
> 
> ...


“I don’t want to talk about it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t want to talk about it”


"Vorvadoss, are you done insulting me?"

Vorvadoss: "With how often you've overstepped your authority and gone after other Wheels?  And your excuse merely being 'members of that Wheel hurt Azathoth, so the whole Wheel has to pay'?  No, I'm not done insulting you and your uncharacteristically fanatical zeal for your Dreamer."


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Vorvadoss, are you done insulting me?"
> 
> Vorvadoss: "With how often you've overstepped your authority and gone after other Wheels?  And your excuse merely being 'members of that Wheel hurt Azathoth, so the whole Wheel has to pay'?  No, I'm not done insulting you and your uncharacteristically fanatical zeal for your Dreamer."


Cosmos:”Stand down”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Stand down”


Vorvadoss looked at Cosmos with some disdain.

Vorvadoss: "Very well... given the circumstances I'll stop. But I'll have you know that Morgoth's Wheel and Dominion was an exceedingly rare case of their zeal being appropriate.  Morgoth's people hurt way more Wheels than this one.  This, and the fact there's a binding on the Architects that isn't supposed to be there, is the only reason the Elder Gods even thought of helping this Wheel after what those five have done."

Vorvadoss then focused on Ahrakas.

Vorvadoss: "I assume the mortal is confused."


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss looked at Cosmos with some disdain.
> 
> Vorvadoss: "Very well... given the circumstances I'll stop. But I'll have you know that Morgoth's Wheel and Dominion was an exceedingly rare case of their zeal being appropriate.  Morgoth's people hurt way more Wheels than this one.  This, and the fact there's a binding on the Architects that isn't supposed to be there, is the only reason the Elder Gods even thought of helping this Wheel after what those five have done."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:” I’m sorry I just like for once for everyone to get along”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:” I’m sorry I just like for once for everyone to get along”


Vorvadoss: "Yes, that was always your thing, Cosmos.  I have no idea how you put up with these five terrors... I..."

Despite the shrouded face, Vorvadoss' irritation at what he was going to have to admit was palpable.

Vorvadoss: "...I hate the idea of saying it, but they actually improved after raising you and Infinity. They were barging in on other realms nearly twice a millennium before you two happened."


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss: "Yes, that was always your thing, Cosmos.  I have no idea how you put up with these five terrors... I..."
> 
> Despite the shrouded face, Vorvadoss' irritation at what he was going to have to admit was palpable.
> 
> Vorvadoss: "...I hate the idea of saying it, but they actually improved after raising you and Infinity. They were barging in on other realms nearly twice a millennium before you two happened."


Cosmos:”Glad I Hatched.”


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

“I’m confused”


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

Cosmos:”It was frustrating”


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

*I could see through lies entirely* “I have permanent truth vision”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Glad I Hatched.”





Universe said:


> “I’m confused”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”It was frustrating”


Vorvadoss: "Be glad you missed most of the fights, Cosmos.  Those five have been such a headache..."



Universe said:


> *I could see through lies entirely* “I have permanent truth vision”


Vorvadoss: "Impressive. Be warned that a strong enough being can dictate the truth in their Dominion, though. Especially if it's distorted enough truth to become a Palace."


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss: "Be glad you missed most of the fights, Cosmos.  Those five have been such a headache..."
> 
> 
> Vorvadoss: "Impressive. Be warned that a strong enough being can dictate the truth in their Dominion, though. Especially if it's distorted enough truth to become a Palace."


“This is getting ridiculous”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is getting ridiculous”


Vorvadoss: "One thing you learn very quickly at the level of power we have is that there's always a counter to whatever trick you learn. Always. And more often than not, there is simply no overpowering that counter with your current trick. Your truth vision probably comes with some sort of defense where a strong liar might be able to decide the truth around you, but they can't dictate your form.  That may be more important."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss looked at Cosmos with some disdain.
> 
> Vorvadoss: "Very well... given the circumstances I'll stop. But I'll have you know that Morgoth's Wheel and Dominion was an exceedingly rare case of their zeal being appropriate.  Morgoth's people hurt way more Wheels than this one.  This, and the fact there's a binding on the Architects that isn't supposed to be there, is the only reason the Elder Gods even thought of helping this Wheel after what those five have done."
> 
> ...


I am the High Imperator Ahrakas, son of Lord Mercurius and the successor of the High Imperator Lucifer.

Who are you to speak of the Architects that way?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am the High Imperator Ahrakas, son of Lord Mercurius and the successor of the High Imperator Lucifer.
> 
> Who are you to speak of the Architects that way?


Vorvadoss: "I am Vorvadoss, a member of a loose collection of Heralds called the Elder Gods.  The Architects and us... we have a history.  A very negative one, but the last quadrillion realities have been peculiar in that they have not rampaged through another Wheel to bring justice to those who hurt Azathoth.  Finding Cthulhu as an otter, it makes sense."

"UNfortunately for everyone involved, Ahrakas, Vorvadoss is not lying about his history with us.  What he FAILS to mention, though... is that the way we were spawned, any damage to Azathoth is agony for us."

Vorvadoss: "They have an unflattering name for us Elder Gods - the Pain Lords - but they seem to think their pain is an excuse to invade.  Ask Cosmos, he might have seen it happen."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss: "I am Vorvadoss, a member of a loose collection of Heralds called the Elder Gods.  The Architects and us... we have a history.  A very negative one, but the last quadrillion realities have been peculiar in that they have not rampaged through another Wheel to bring justice to those who hurt Azathoth.  Finding Cthulhu as an otter, it makes sense."
> 
> "UNfortunately for everyone involved, Ahrakas, Vorvadoss is not lying about his history with us.  What he FAILS to mention, though... is that the way we were spawned, any damage to Azathoth is agony for us."
> 
> Vorvadoss: "They have an unflattering name for us Elder Gods - the Pain Lords - but they seem to think their pain is an excuse to invade.  Ask Cosmos, he might have seen it happen."


Is this true Cosmos?

Also, do you know what Morgoth, Hastur, and Atens plans are?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Also, do you know what Morgoth, Hastur, and Atens plans are?


Vorvadoss: "I only know Morgoth's plan.  It is likely that Hastur and Aten are along for the ride.  Excuse me, I've kept this off too long."

Vorvadoss put the reality dragon face back on.  He looked indistinguishable from a reality dragon.

Vorvadoss: "You see, the last realm the Architects invaded over the pain caused to Azathoth... was the one where Morgoth was a Herald. The Architects quite literally destroyed his Wheel and his Dominion. We... that was the first time in a long time where we granted clemency to the Architects over it - because Morgoth and his Wheel were hurting a lot more Dreamers than just Azathoth. It was difficult, having to let the death of a Dreamer go because it brought more balance to all existence. Regardless, that chicken's come home to roost - Morgoth's here to destroy Azathoth in exchange."


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Is this true Cosmos?
> 
> Also, do you know what Morgoth, Hastur, and Atens plans are?


Cosmos:”Sadly it’s true”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Sadly it’s true”


Vorvadoss: "Had any luck figuring out the pain thing, Cosmos? Because if you solved that with these five... and Azathoth had the wisdom to spawn a few more Heralds... Kthanid and Nodens told me this and I hate them for it, but they're right... the Architects and Azathoth may have a route to stop being the pariahs they've been."

Cooper suddenly held his head for a moment.

"Listen.  Another memory came back... it looked like... a creature... almost looks like the reality dragons, but has an octopus for a head... and suckers along its hands and arms... anything further is impossible to comprehend.... we need to get a move on with fighting against Aten's accomplices... I think I know who that octopus-headed draconian is... our binding is slowly unraveling...."

Vorvadoss: "Just.... one last question before we discuss Carcosa.... Ahrakas... what DO you think of your predecessor?...."


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

*I looked confused and annoyed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked confused and annoyed*


Vorvadoss: "You're still a bit of a young'un.  Believe me, inter-Wheel politics sucks, especially when you put these five wrecking balls into the mix.  I'm hoping they can grow up a bit once Morgoth is disposed of..."

Vorvadoss briefly hesitated.

Vorvadoss: "Look, just let me indulge in getting the mortals' opinion of Ahrakas' predecessor and then we'll get to work.  I see Bokrug showing up with a cask right now for some reason."

"That's the space mead.  Universe, you might want a whiff of the stuff even if you don't drink, maybe you can figure out why the concoction actually works the way it does.  I've only known that it's effective, never why."


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss: "You're still a bit of a young'un.  Believe me, inter-Wheel politics sucks, especially when you put these five wrecking balls into the mix.  I'm hoping they can grow up a bit once Morgoth is disposed of..."
> 
> Vorvadoss briefly hesitated.
> 
> ...


“I know”


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”Universe mastered Ultra Instinct”


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

*Cosmos was proud of me for doing so*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I know”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Universe mastered Ultra Instinct”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was proud of me for doing so*


Vorvadoss: "Ultra Instinct?.... oh, oh wait, I'm familiar with that. It's not a common technique even on an inter-Wheel level. I believe Nydos and a few other celestial dragons had a lesser form of it, and Tindalos had also attained mastery, but Universe is really young to actually pull that off. I've seen Tindalos counter it, but I don't think I'll throw shade on the accomplishment by stating what his counter was just yet."


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss: "Ultra Instinct?.... oh, oh wait, I'm familiar with that. It's not a common technique even on an inter-Wheel level. I believe Nydos and a few other celestial dragons had a lesser form of it, and Tindalos had also attained mastery, but Universe is really young to actually pull that off. I've seen Tindalos counter it, but I don't think I'll throw shade on the accomplishment by stating what his counter was just yet."


Cosmos:”I’m so proud of my grandson”


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”I think I remember you but the memory’s fuzzy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’m so proud of my grandson”


Vorvadoss: "You should be."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I think I remember you but the memory’s fuzzy”


Vorvadoss: "It would have been before this round of binding, for sure.  You never engaged in fighting with the Elder Gods yourself, else I'd remember better."

Vorvadoss hesitated briefly.

Vorvadoss: "While I wait for the High Imperator to tell me what he thinks of his predecessor, I had a thought as to why Morgoth's relying on a mortal empire to do his bidding. It's not manpower - the Architects still seem to have too many allies for any amount of mortal manpower to do it. It's not destabilizing or buying time - again, our side is too powerful and can split into too many groups to do that. The entire reason he's involved with a mortal empire is because they're an amplifier - just by being there, believing his lies, they serve as a power conduit to make his warped reality easier to maintain.  He's more-or-less trying to use this mortal empire as if they were his own Dominion."

Vorvadoss: "As for Hastur and Aten.... I still have no clue what's with this Aten.  He's an identity of Cthugha, but his behavior isn't even reflecting Cthugha from before Infinity arrived on the scene.  His behavior doesn't reflect any sort of prior hurt.  It's like.... okay, it seems what their current binding does is cut off the Architects from their divine link with Azathoth, and we can't do anything about that until this battle is over, but it's like Aten's cut off from even more than that.  It's like Aten cut himself off from any sort of basic perception."

Vorvadoss: "And Hastur... Hastur never learned who he was. He's based his entire being off of others, and at the level of Caretaker- and Herald-class beings, that's essentially death. He might as well be a zombie the way I look at it."

"Basing yourself off of others is death?  But-"

Vorvadoss: "You're about to mention the dragon who's watching over Cthugha right now, right?  It's not the same.  Hastur forsook his original purpose to follow others and only follows one path of them.  The other dragon is adapting to remember others, and it seems he can put his own spin on their experiences.  He may be a copycat, but he's his own copycat with his own spirit and intent.  Hastur is just a generic follower."


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Cosmos:”Universe will unmake him Hastur not Firuthi”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Universe will unmake him Hastur not Firuthi”


Vorvadoss: "Some of the dragons have already filled me in on Hastur's crimes.  I... I understand.  He is a threat to the balance of existence."

-------------------------

_Meanwhile, elsewhere..._

_"We're gearing up for the final push.  Nydos, Kronos... I could use the two of you, here in this extradimensional dojo, for a short while."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vorvadoss: "Some of the dragons have already filled me in on Hastur's crimes.  I... I understand.  He is a threat to the balance of existence."
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


“ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok”


_"So, Nydos... there is a talent I suspect Kronos has, that I'd like to try to draw out of him.  The reason I need you for this is because I know you have at least a partial understanding of Ultra Instinct - I think I even taught you the technique while I was Tektite - and in order for Kronos to see the talent I'll need to spar with you while you're using Ultra Instinct."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"So, Nydos... there is a talent I suspect Kronos has, that I'd like to try to draw out of him.  The reason I need you for this is because I know you have at least a partial understanding of Ultra Instinct - I think I even taught you the technique while I was Tektite - and in order for Kronos to see the talent I'll need to spar with you while you're using Ultra Instinct."_


“Now you’re talking”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Now you’re talking”


Kurt pulled out some sort of bottle.  He removed the cap to reveal it was actually a bingo marker.

_"So here's the deal.  Nydos, I will spar with you using Ultra Instinct.  I will attempt to mark your limbs with this red marker during the sparring session.  Kronos, watch me as I move, see if you can catch on to what I'm doing."_

Kurt took battle stance.

_"We begin!"_

When Nydos was ready, Kurt would engage hand-to-hand.  Despite having much shorter reach than Nydos in his current form, he'd prove quite agile and evasive.

At several points during the sparring session, Kurt would try to use the marker to tag Nydos' feet.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt pulled out some sort of bottle.  He removed the cap to reveal it was actually a bingo marker.
> 
> _"So here's the deal.  Nydos, I will spar with you using Ultra Instinct.  I will attempt to mark your limbs with this red marker during the sparring session.  Kronos, watch me as I move, see if you can catch on to what I'm doing."_
> 
> ...


*Nydos dodges*


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

“are you even trying?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos dodges*





Universe said:


> “are you even trying?”


_"Yes I am.  Look at your ankles again."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Yes I am.  Look at your ankles again."_


“ok you got me you think that upsets me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok you got me you think that upsets me?”


_"Given the purpose of this?  No.  You'd actually react if you got upset."_

Kurt reassumed battle stance.

_"Kronos!  I'm going in again.  Tell me when you see what's going on."_

This time, at some point during sparring, Kurt would try to mark Nydos' elbows.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Given the purpose of this?  No.  You'd actually react if you got upset."_
> 
> Kurt reassumed battle stance.
> 
> ...


*he dodges then actually starts blasting clouding the area*


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Kronos:”I can’t see anything”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *he dodges then actually starts blasting clouding the area*





Universe said:


> Kronos:”I can’t see anything”


_"Then don't see with your eyes!  Perceive with your mind, your soul... your dragon connection."_

Kurt continued to spar with Nydos, and at some point made a move to mark the elbows again.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Then don't see with your eyes!  Perceive with your mind, your soul... your dragon connection."_
> 
> Kurt continued to spar with Nydos, and at some point made a move to mark the elbows again.


*Nydos dodges again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos dodges again*


This time, Kurt was able to mark Nydos again.

If Kronos had perceived with his mind, he'd notice that Kurt didn't seem like he was faster on the draw.  It was like he knew where Nydos was going from the get-go.

Which was strange, as Ultra Instinct could not be countered by a mere mind-reader.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

_*_Nydos flips Kurt playfully*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> _*_Nydos flips Kurt playfully*


Kurt landed on all fours and went back into the sparring.

He wondered how long it would take for Kronos to catch on.  It was time to ask.

_"Anything, Kronos?  Is there anything unusual you're noticing about my fighting style at all?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt landed on all fours and went back into the sparring.
> 
> He wondered how long it would take for Kronos to catch on.  It was time to ask.
> 
> _"Anything, Kronos?  Is there anything unusual you're noticing about my fighting style at all?"_


Kronos:”You’re not moving fast”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”You’re not moving fast”


_"Can you identify why?  There's a special thing about this scenario that obviates the need for agility.  I believe you can actually pull it off to some degree.  Watch intently...."_

Kurt's moves seemed to be more deliberate, but no less effective in the spar.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Can you identify why?  There's a special thing about this scenario that obviates the need for agility.  I believe you can actually pull it off to some degree.  Watch intently...."_
> 
> Kurt's moves seemed to be more deliberate, but no less effective in the spar.


“Kurt I don’t need to look like I have an illness”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Kurt I don’t need to look like I have an illness”


_"I'm trying to see if this makes it easier for Kronos to catch on to what's going on.  I actually want *you* to go faster, despite my slow and deliberate movement."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I'm trying to see if this makes it easier for Kronos to catch on to what's going on.  I actually want *you* to go faster, despite my slow and deliberate movement."_


“you sure you want my full speed?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you sure you want my full speed?”


_"We both know what you're thinking of is not in fact your full speed.  You've been holding back significantly like me, I can tell.  But yes, I really do want you to go faster."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We both know what you're thinking of is not in fact your full speed.  You've been holding back significantly like me, I can tell.  But yes, I really do want you to go faster."_


“ok don’t get mad at me if you get hurt”


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

*He powers up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok don’t get mad at me if you get hurt”





Universe said:


> *He powers up*


Kurt's movements did go slow while Nydos went fast.  Despite this, Kurt was not getting hurt.

Then Kronos got a glimpse into Kurt's eyes... and he suddenly noticed Kurt's eyes looked more like an analog clock face without numbers.  Including dual slit pupils, one seeming like an hour hand and another seeming like a second hand, in each eye.

He saw a couple reflections of Nydos striking Kurt in those eyes... but what happened in reality was Kurt calmly dodging the attack and booping Nydos right on the snout with the marker.

Then Kronos saw images of Nydos striking Kurt and leaving bruises, but there was in fact no bruise on the actual Kurt.  This time, he ducked and tagged Nydos on the chin.

At once, it dawned on Kronos - the reflections and images were possibilities.  No, they were potential branches in the time stream.  But how was Kurt deciding which branch was the true one?


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt's movements did go slow while Nydos went fast.  Despite this, Kurt was not getting hurt.
> 
> Then Kronos got a glimpse into Kurt's eyes... and he suddenly noticed Kurt's eyes looked more like an analog clock face without numbers.  Including dual slit pupils, one seeming like an hour hand and another seeming like a second hand, in each eye.
> 
> ...


“ok I’m done”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok I’m done”


_"Perhaps both of us can have fairer sparring in the future, Nydos.  But for now... I want to find out if Kronos saw it.  It could very well take multiple sessions of this for him to catch it, powers are like that sometimes."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Perhaps both of us can have fairer sparring in the future, Nydos.  But for now... I want to find out if Kronos saw it.  It could very well take multiple sessions of this for him to catch it, powers are like that sometimes."_


Kronos:”I saw it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I saw it”


_"What you witnessed, Kronos... is time-reading.  I can see into multiple possible futures at once, and make decisions that will push my desired future to the front.  It's what makes me so competent as a war god - I can see battles and one-on-one fights span multiple ways in real time, and work towards the right ending.  Everyone seems to think that stopping or reversing time is the ultimate power - but reading it has far, far better applications to those with even middling intelligence."

"It seems I was right, in that you can ultimately use the power as well.  It requires many realities of nurturing it to truly use it to its full potential, Kronos.  You may even learn tricks I don't have."

"In any event, Nydos, this was how I was able to bypass your Ultra Instinct.  I know that your body evades, I choose the evasion that doesn't succeed.  I could tell you were holding back because it took only a couple dozen time streams to find an option where I could tag you - it pushed over a hundred near the end there.  Really difficult opponents can push me into examining thousands or millions of time streams at a time.  And... with this binding, thousands are all I can reach."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"I would teach you more, Kronos, but we still have a war to win.  I will try to answer as many questions as I can about this... but some of them will have to wait for after the war and the unbinding, as I still don't have access to my true majesty as Tindalos-"_

Kurt seemed shocked all of a sudden.

_"....we definitely have a time limit on the proceedings if I can say that name of my own volition."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

_Meanwhile..._

_"Solaris?  I can hear my original name Ithaqua in my head... and some of my original monikers... the White Silence... Lord of the Winds... I'm scared... I'm scared that we won't have enough time to get our affairs in order before this binding breaks..."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile..._
> 
> _"Solaris?  I can hear my original name Ithaqua in my head... and some of my original monikers... the White Silence... Lord of the Winds... I'm scared... I'm scared that we won't have enough time to get our affairs in order before this binding breaks..."_


_“I-I’m sorry I didn’t know this was going to happen”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

*I Sensed a blast coming at me and I smacked it aside without thinking about it*


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

“Who dare try to blast me?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

“I can feel my power coming back to me powers I have forgotten over the years”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I-I’m sorry I didn’t know this was going to happen”_


_"I don't think any of us could have known.  I think... since it's inevitable now... after all of these lifetimes where we've been new beings, I think I'll want to stay as Ithaqua for a good thousand realities or more.  The endless reincarnations may have been the reason Aten got the way he did, and I feel like I was too much of an enabler for him while I was Khione."_



Universe said:


> “I can feel my power coming back to me powers I have forgotten over the years”


_"Like what?"_



Universe said:


> *I Sensed a blast coming at me and I smacked it aside without thinking about it*





Universe said:


> “Who dare try to blast me?”


Blazar: "It seems there's still resistance on Coruscant. While Cthulhu and the High Imperator deal with Vorvadoss and future strategy, I think it's time the rest of us cleaned up."


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I don't think any of us could have known.  I think... since it's inevitable now... after all of these lifetimes where we've been new beings, I think I'll want to stay as Ithaqua for a good thousand realities or more.  The endless reincarnations may have been the reason Aten got the way he did, and I feel like I was too much of an enabler for him while I was Khione."
> 
> 
> "Like what?"_
> ...


“Time to show them what I am capable of”


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I don't think any of us could have known.  I think... since it's inevitable now... after all of these lifetimes where we've been new beings, I think I'll want to stay as Ithaqua for a good thousand realities or more.  The endless reincarnations may have been the reason Aten got the way he did, and I feel like I was too much of an enabler for him while I was Khione."
> 
> 
> "Like what?"_
> ...


“I know Ultra instinct I hatched with it but I’ve never mastered as well as my son”


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Cosmos:_“do you remember me now?”_


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

*I was in Ultra Instinct Omen*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I know Ultra instinct I hatched with it but I’ve never mastered as well as my son”


_"You've never needed to.  I think every dragon god except the two new ones has learned some measure of Ultra Instinct over the realities.  But Universe... had a much nastier first few years of life, so that's why he devoted himself to mastery."_



Universe said:


> Cosmos:_“do you remember me now?”_


_"You and about fifty others were that first set of reality dragon eggs we had to raise.  Infinity never got to see your batch hatch.  I think Yog-Sothoth might have been in that batch too..."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"You've never needed to.  I think every dragon god except the two new ones has learned some measure of Ultra Instinct over the realities.  But Universe... had a much nastier first few years of life, so that's why he devoted himself to mastery."
> 
> 
> "You and about fifty others were that first set of reality dragon eggs we had to raise.  Infinity never got to see your batch hatch.  I think Yog-Sothoth might have been in that batch too..."_


“do you think he could teach me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “do you think he could teach me?”


_"Maybe?  The only other good candidate for a teacher would be Tindalos, or Tektite as he was known during our time as celestials, and he's going to be busy re-learning what it means to be a Great Old One once this binding is undone..."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Maybe?  The only other good candidate for a teacher would be Tindalos, or Tektite as he was known during our time as celestials, and he's going to be busy re-learning what it means to be a Great Old One once this binding is undone..."_


_“I taught myself Ultra Instinct”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I taught myself Ultra Instinct”_


_"Riiight, there's the issue of how to actually teach it in the first place.  Solaris, if I'm not mistaken, the way to teach Ultra Instinct is even more obtuse than the lessons given to newly-hatched celestial dragon gods.  The only thing we really did is educate Universe on what instinct even is... Universe, do you have the slightest clue what you did from there?  Tektite doesn't want to talk about the teaching process."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Riiight, there's the issue of how to actually teach it in the first place.  Solaris, if I'm not mistaken, the way to teach Ultra Instinct is even more obtuse than the lessons given to newly-hatched celestial dragon gods.  The only thing we really did is educate Universe on what instinct even is... Universe, do you have the slightest clue what you did from there?  Tektite doesn't want to talk about the teaching process."_


“I told myself to stay calm and not think about what I was doing”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I told myself to stay calm and not think about what I was doing”


_"See the issue, Solaris?  Even for beings at our levels of ability, teaching them to stay calm and not think... for most beings, it's not even possible to teach things like that.  The secret of Ultra Instinct is particular to a given being, when you get right down to it."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"See the issue, Solaris?  Even for beings at our levels of ability, teaching them to stay calm and not think... for most beings, it's not even possible to teach things like that.  The secret of Ultra Instinct is particular to a given being, when you get right down to it."_


“It wasn’t easy”


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

*I dodged another blast* “they never learn that blasting me won’t work”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I dodged another blast* “they never learn that blasting me won’t work”


Blazar: "We did step on their territory unannounced. What were you expecting, bouquets and lunch spreads? Mortals are too territorial for that."


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: "We did step on their territory unannounced. What were you expecting, bouquets and lunch spreads? Mortals are too territorial for that."


*I dodged then fired a giant blast at them*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I dodged then fired a giant blast at them*


Blazar: "Careful you don't overdo it.  You'll want your strength for Carcosa."

Blazar fired an eyebeam, the beam bending to take out a charging vehicle.

Blazar: "They can't do this forever."


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: "Careful you don't overdo it.  You'll want your strength for Carcosa."
> 
> Blazar fired an eyebeam, the beam bending to take out a charging vehicle.
> 
> Blazar: "They can't do this forever."


“Agreed”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Agreed”


Blazar: "It looks like some of them are finally taking a hint.  Not nearly enough of them though."

_"Cerebrus, I know it's a joy to see your nephew attain his full power... I called you here for something specific.  One of these casks needs a sprayer for the Carcosa trip... something that will work despite atmospheric changes.  You're the only one I knew to ask."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Blazar: "It looks like some of them are finally taking a hint.  Not nearly enough of them though."
> 
> _"Cerebrus, I know it's a joy to see your nephew attain his full power... I called you here for something specific.  One of these casks needs a sprayer for the Carcosa trip... something that will work despite atmospheric changes.  You're the only one I knew to ask."_


Cerebrus:”I know that’s why I made one ahead of time”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cerebrus:”I know that’s why I made one ahead of time”


_"Then go right ahead.  Get this cask set up with it, while we discuss who else is going with Universe and Alpha."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Then go right ahead.  Get this cask set up with it, while we discuss who else is going with Universe and Alpha."_


*Cerberus does that*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cerberus does that*


_"Okay, so here is what I know of Carcosa that has stayed consistent.  The stars show up as black in the sky of that planet, and it's permanently distorted to look as if it's lit by twin suns.  There is also the fact that large parts of the city were stolen wholesale from other realms over the realities, and they shift at the whims of both Hastur's servants and Hastur himself.  Also... the Lake of Hali.  You have to go through the whole city to get there, but that lake is your objective, as that's what Hastur calls home base."_

Cooper seemed to hesitate.

_"Who will be going with Universe and Alpha?  It's time I prepared a big glass of space mead for them, and a spare bottle in case the trip takes longer."_

Vorvadoss: "Something else I should tell you... Izrador had books on sigils in her laboratory. She also had a diary... and she was apparently thrilled when the Hand of Galamoth bound Tindalos... and when the Rune of Werdna bound D'endrrah."

*"Ä̶̡̬͈́͊̈́A̴̡̘̮͓̣̲̹̪̔I̷̧̞̗̟̤͋̋̒͜I̶̙̠̟͓͓̙͑͝ͅÍ̵͕E̵̼̲̰͇̤͂ͅḚ̸̖͕́̚͜Ȅ̷̡̢͠͝E̷͔̖̩̪̾̄̇̂È̴̦͕̞̤̮͚!̸͇̅͑̚̚͝ͅ!̴͙͇͑̈̍"*

Fabiana, who was still on the scene, shrieked and collapsed as soon as the Rune of Werdna was mentioned.  She was shaking, terrified.  Vorvadoss facepalmed at his faux pas.


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Okay, so here is what I know of Carcosa that has stayed consistent.  The stars show up as black in the sky of that planet, and it's permanently distorted to look as if it's lit by twin suns.  There is also the fact that large parts of the city were stolen wholesale from other realms over the realities, and they shift at the whims of both Hastur's servants and Hastur himself.  Also... the Lake of Hali.  You have to go through the whole city to get there, but that lake is your objective, as that's what Hastur calls home base."_
> 
> Cooper seemed to hesitate.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos rolled his eyes*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Good to meet you, Flora."
> 
> Oriana hesitated for a moment... then sniffed the air.
> 
> "By the way, anyone smell burning circuitry?"


*Flora sniffed* "Now that you mention it"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Flora sniffed* "Now that you mention it"


"It seems it was because Azathoth tried to communicate with mortals.  I suppose we should go where Ahrakas went off to, see if we can get his communicator repaired."

Oriana made a circling motion with one hand and opened a portal down to Coruscant.


Universe said:


> *Cosmos rolled his eyes*


After a while, Fabiana stood up, tears streaming from her eyes.

"I... I felt like I had gotten whipped there...."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It seems it was because Azathoth tried to communicate with mortals.  I suppose we should go where Ahrakas went off to, see if we can get his communicator repaired."
> 
> Oriana made a circling motion with one hand and opened a portal down to Coruscant.


"caan I come?" flora asked


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It seems it was because Azathoth tried to communicate with mortals.  I suppose we should go where Ahrakas went off to, see if we can get his communicator repaired."
> 
> Oriana made a circling motion with one hand and opened a portal down to Coruscant.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”I’ve never gotten whipped so I have no idea what that feels like”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "caan I come?" flora asked


Oriana never actually entered the portal, just left it open.

"You'll be going there without me.  There's a couple of us otters down there already, they or the dragons can fill you in on what's going on."


Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I’ve never gotten whipped so I have no idea what that feels like”


"Sharp, concentrated pain."

Vorvadoss: "Well, she's definitely D'endrrah, if mentioning the rune had that effect on her. That's what the bindings do - any mention of them inflicts serious pain."


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oriana never actually entered the portal, just left it open.
> 
> "You'll be going there without me.  There's a couple of us otters down there already, they or the dragons can fill you in on what's going on."
> 
> ...


*I suddenly winced at the word whip*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I suddenly winced at the word whip*


"What worries me a bit is that despite that kind of pain, I can still hear the name D'endrrah clearly.  It was the one name of the five that I couldn't hear before... we really don't have long, do we?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What worries me a bit is that despite that kind of pain, I can still hear the name D'endrrah clearly.  It was the one name of the five that I couldn't hear before... we really don't have long, do we?"


“I’ve gotten whipped before”


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

“I was a slave a long time ago for three centuries”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve gotten whipped before”





Universe said:


> “I was a slave a long time ago for three centuries”


"And worse, if I re-"

Suddenly, a broadcast screen flared to life.  There was an image of a newt with an eyepatch on it.

A similar screen brightened on the ship where Flora and her crew ( @TrixieFox ) were, with the same newt on it.

Somehow, it was impossible to turn the viewscreens off.

Newt: "Attention, citizens of reality!  Have you seen this dragon?"

The newt held up a poster.  The image was that of a dragon... a very familiar dragon... wait, that was Cosmos!  In the middle of firing that light blast he used to take out a battleship once, no less!

Newt: "The dragon on this poster is a wanted criminal.  He is wanted for destruction of property... and wanted for the murder of Prince Hachirou, who was defending Dendroba Empire territory from a thief when the dragon wantonly showed up and obliterated the battleship he was commanding.  He is to be considered armed and extremely dangerous!  If you've seen this dragon, notify the Dendroba Empire at once!  We have the means to slay dragons like this and keep them dead.  If you're out there... Daimyo Hanzaki is on to you.  Your days are numbered."

The broadcast ended.  On board the ship with Flora and her crew, Oriana closed the portal she had made.

"Sorry Flora, looks like we have a situation that's higher priority than cleaning up Coruscant."


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And worse, if I re-"
> 
> Suddenly, a broadcast screen flared to life.  There was an image of a newt with an eyepatch on it.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos looks unimpressed* Cosmos:”Ways to kill me don’t make me laugh”


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

Cosmos:”They are so funny they couldn’t even hurt me with their dumb cannon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks unimpressed* Cosmos:”Ways to kill me don’t make me laugh”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”They are so funny they couldn’t even hurt me with their dumb cannon”


"Cannon?"

_"Gravedigger Cannon.  100 plasma nukes to crush a target."_

"Cosmos, as much of a joke as they seem, something's wrong.  The cannon Kurt described... I know of a possible power source they'd be using, and it's extremely dangerous.  I suspect they're using voidstone to power something like that."

Cooper sighed.

"It's a tough call, but we have enough dragons available that I can't risk letting you or Universe engage with the Dendroba Empire.  You two are needed in the main battle line.  I'm probably going to send Oliver and I think sending two or three other dragons is appropriate to stop that whole empire."

Cooper looked at Cosmos.

"So who are you sending in your stead to put down these runts?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

Cosmos:”what are you talking about?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And worse, if I re-"
> 
> Suddenly, a broadcast screen flared to life.  There was an image of a newt with an eyepatch on it.
> 
> ...


Flora: "its all good"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”what are you talking about?”


"What do you mean, 'what am I talking about'?"

Cooper looked perturbed.

"Cosmos, if they have a cannon that powerful, they most likely have access to voidstone.  Mortals having access to voidstone is bad, but nothing compared to what the Shogun Empire is up to.  We need you on the Shogun battle line."

Cooper looked squarely at Cosmos.

"Voidstone is dangerous enough to corrupt beings on par with reality dragons, I'm not even going to consider chancing the king of dragons getting corrupted and Universe is gearing for a much more important battle.  I need to send other dragons to dispose of the Dendrobans."


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What do you mean, 'what am I talking about'?"
> 
> Cooper looked perturbed.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Fine”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Fine”


"So here's my plan.  I plan to send Oliver on that mission.  I'd like to send one other dragon for now, and we keep a couple on reserve in case things get out of hand."

Cooper hesitated briefly.

"My thought is that we send Nydos.  We're not able to use the Asgard as the flagship for that battle because that's where Firuthi and Pavlin are, so we'll have to use the Universe-7.  Objective is simple: wipe out their military and any voidstone weaponry they've acquired.  Kill Hanzaki."

"There's a few reports I'm getting that they're actively brainwashing their citizens, and not with the usual propaganda techniques.  We Architects will handle that problem once the military is disposed of."


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So here's my plan.  I plan to send Oliver on that mission.  I'd like to send one other dragon for now, and we keep a couple on reserve in case things get out of hand."
> 
> Cooper hesitated briefly.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Fine Nydos has been itching to destroy something”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Fine Nydos has been itching to destroy something”


_"We ready to go, Nydos?"_

_"Hold one second, Oliver.  I'm going to ask something."_


TrixieFox said:


> Flora: "its all good"


"So the situation that developed is that another empire is trying to go after Cosmos.  And their weapons are a bit concerning.  The plan is to sweep that empire, kill their leader, and destroy the weapons.  We already have two dragons going there.... think this is something you and your team want to help address?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We ready to go, Nydos?"_
> 
> _"Hold one second, Oliver.  I'm going to ask something."_
> 
> "So the situation that developed is that another empire is trying to go after Cosmos.  And their weapons are a bit concerning.  The plan is to sweep that empire, kill their leader, and destroy the weapons.  We already have two dragons going there.... think this is something you and your team want to help address?"


_“yes”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“yes”_


_"I was given the coordinates to the four worlds that are inhabitable in that empire.  An island planet, a marsh planet, an ocean planet, and a forest planet.  Let's not leave any of them to chance."_

Nydos would receive the coordinates, as would Alpha.

_"What one first?"_


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

_“forest planet”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“forest planet”_


_"Tree planet Liophis it is!  Alpha, plot the course.  Nydos, I'd like your guesses on the nature of any weapon they'd stash here."_


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Tree planet Liophis it is!  Alpha, plot the course.  Nydos, I'd like your guesses on the nature of any weapon they'd stash here."_


_“a void laser”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2022)

(Is it possible to join this rp, completely blind ? I honestly have no idea what's going on but am curious to give it a shot)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Is it possible to join this rp, completely blind ? I honestly have no idea what's going on but am curious to give it a shot)


_((I'm going to have to get back to you on it this weekend, when I have some time to think.  There are only a few more arcs until the finale, but those arcs will take some time.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I'm going to have to get back to you on it this weekend, when I have some time to think.  There are only a few more arcs until the finale, but those arcs will take some time.))_


(Sure, take your time)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“a void laser”_


_"Intriguing.  Are we talking spaceship-class or man-portable?  Either way, I figure they'd have to clear a LOT of trees to build a facility that could make something of the sort."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Sure, take your time)


_((Okay, so I know I didn't give it the whole weekend but I don't wait very well, so here's what I can say.

While the rule for most characters is that this branched off from that party RP, I will presume any characters that join at this point and were at the party after the major branch-off point were dealing with this first.  So don't fret about causality.

Anyways, there's technically four lines going on in this RP right now:

Coruscant, where the main line is right now, is stalled because its key player, @Baron Tredegar , has to deal with IRL stuff.

The spaceship where Trix, Flora, and their crew is at... the ship's owned by Baron's dominant character, and it's a private ship - the only way I've been able to get away with appearing on that ship unannounced is because the relevant characters can make portals and are either small or can sizeshift.  If you're bringing Jin, it's hard to justify him fitting on that one.

There's another ship called the Asgard that is kind of in an isolated position.  I've already done the stowaway gag in the medical bay, but the cargo bays might have picked up someone...

Finally, there's the Universe-7.  I can't justify Jin being on the ship itself, however it is headed to a very hostile empire where someone like Jin might have had to hold out.

So there are options to fit you in.  If you're playing someone other than Jin, let me know and I'll see what I can do.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Intriguing.  Are we talking spaceship-class or man-portable?  Either way, I figure they'd have to clear a LOT of trees to build a facility that could make something of the sort."_


_“spaceship class”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While the rule for most characters is that this branched off from that party RP, I will presume any characters that join at this point and were at the party after the major branch-off point were dealing with this first. So don't fret about causality.


(Yeah I'm going in completely blind, I have no idea about the whole cosmic horror mess in the party anyway)



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Finally, there's the Universe-7. I can't justify Jin being on the ship itself, however it is headed to a very hostile empire where someone like Jin might have had to hold out.


(With Jin's normal size, I think this is the only way he can really enter : a hostile empire)
(My idea for this is : Jin is part of some kind of rebellion/resistance force, fighting against the corrupted empire, with his skills in making/repairing weapons, and also frontline fighting)
(But I also wanna ask, is there any limit/restriction on this rp, in terms of weapons and/or powers ? I know it's full-blown cosmic and whatnot, but just wanna be sure still)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We ready to go, Nydos?"_
> 
> _"Hold one second, Oliver.  I'm going to ask something."_
> 
> "So the situation that developed is that another empire is trying to go after Cosmos.  And their weapons are a bit concerning.  The plan is to sweep that empire, kill their leader, and destroy the weapons.  We already have two dragons going there.... think this is something you and your team want to help address?"


Sandstone chuckled "it keeps getting better doesn't it?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Sandstone chuckled "it keeps getting better doesn't it?"


Cosmos:”Tell me about it.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Sandstone chuckled "it keeps getting better doesn't it?"


"It certainly does.  I'm going to wait until Oliver and Nydos make it to the planet before opening a portal there."


Universe said:


> _“spaceship class”_


_"Well that is concerning indeed.  We need to be careful on approach."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (With Jin's normal size, I think this is the only way he can really enter : a hostile empire)
> (My idea for this is : Jin is part of some kind of rebellion/resistance force, fighting against the corrupted empire, with his skills in making/repairing weapons, and also frontline fighting)


_((Perfect entry, I think.  Your opponents are mostly amphibian, for the record.))_


PC Master Race said:


> (But I also wanna ask, is there any limit/restriction on this rp, in terms of weapons and/or powers ? I know it's full-blown cosmic and whatnot, but just wanna be sure still)


_((Pretty much the only restriction that would be relevant to a newcomer is no actual Great Old Ones, and that's more because those guys are already defined in the RP.  Jin's power set and weaponry are most likely fine, I can work around any issues.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Perfect entry, I think.  Your opponents are mostly amphibian, for the record.))
> 
> ((Pretty much the only restriction that would be relevant to a newcomer is no actual Great Old Ones, and that's more because those guys are already defined in the RP.  Jin's power set and weaponry are most likely fine, I can work around any issues.))_


(Just for the record as well, Jin's weapons are made of iron, silver (effective against undead) and white gold (effective against eldritch/cosmic horror monsters) ; not one-shot kill, obviously, but still with a decent bonus in terms of damage)
(Do I need to post a brief profile of him for you to get a better idea of how he performs ?)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It certainly does.  I'm going to wait until Oliver and Nydos make it to the planet before opening a portal there."
> 
> _"Well that is concerning indeed.  We need to be careful on approach."_


"ok"


----------



## Universe (Dec 2, 2022)

*I was dodging blasts*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 2, 2022)

@Universe

_"It seems we're approaching the planet.  But I don't see any sign of the laser..."_

Oliver seemed hesitant.  He stood up suddenly.

_"Do you sense it?  There's strife on the planet for some reason.  The destroying is going to have to happen later, we need to get on the planet and find out who's causing the strife, ascertain their intentions."_



PC Master Race said:


> (Just for the record as well, Jin's weapons are made of iron, silver (effective against undead) and white gold (effective against eldritch/cosmic horror monsters) ; not one-shot kill, obviously, but still with a decent bonus in terms of damage)
> (Do I need to post a brief profile of him for you to get a better idea of how he performs ?)


_((You can give the profile as you're doing your entry post.  The above 'strife on the planet' statement is your cue to enter - go ahead and describe this resistance some.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> @Universe
> 
> _"It seems we're approaching the planet.  But I don't see any sign of the laser..."_
> 
> ...


“it’s there I can sense it’s energy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ((You can give the profile as you're doing your entry post. The above 'strife on the planet' statement is your cue to enter - go ahead and describe this resistance some.))


The 'strife' in question, seems to come from an ongoing massive battle at the moment, across much of the planet.
The taur people are fighting tooth and nail to reclaim their freedom, the only way they know how : taking down the empires that legalize the slavery of taurs and the society that discriminates them as no less than beasts.
Or die trying.
Guns fire. Rain falls.
The strong prey upon the weak.
But the people will not be prey to the tyrants, not anymore.
The blazing wind carries the smoke, the smell of blood and the heat of gunfire across the war zone littered with destroyed shelters and habitats, bullet casings, broken weapon pieces, and bodies of the fallen, stranded everywhere.
Just like the predators they are, those that see themselves at the top of the food chain, oppressing and crushing down all those beneath them without so much as bating an eye, they have all the reasons in this world and then some to justify the fate they have condemned the taurs to suffer.
But the freedom of the people cannot be controlled. Even the taurs. Especially the taurs.
The empire outnumbers their taur salves nearly 50 to 1.
The taurs outmatch their masters just as much in terms of powers... but twice as much in terms of weapons.
Whoever is capable of backing up the taurs this much, in this bloody revolution, must die. No "dead or alive".


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The 'strife' in question, seems to come from an ongoing massive battle at the moment, across much of the planet.
> The taur people are fighting tooth and nail to reclaim their freedom, the only way they know how : taking down the empires that legalize the slavery of taurs and the society that discriminates them as no less than beasts.
> Or die trying.
> Guns fire. Rain falls.
> ...


Across the planet, commands were being issued to and from frogs, salamanders, toads, and newts.  Especially the frogs.  They considered themselves the rightful rulers of this planet.

Combat wasn't just fought with all types of weaponry, but from all angles as well.  Frogs and newts fired from trees, rooftops, and high places while toads and salamanders marched from the ground.

Some distance from the front lines, a small drone caught a conversation.

Newt with Eyepatch: "Where are the taurs even getting this kind of will to fight? It was barely months ago they were completely under our yoke!"

Frog Lieutenant: "Ganzorig, no amount of cutting off supply routes is stopping them.  There must be someone in their ranks who can warp in weapons and supplies or something!  That's the only way they can even manage to fight."

Newt with Eyepatch: "Want me to take them out?"

Frog Lieutenant: "If you can get behind the lines and cut off their heads, we can rein these grotty taurs back in, no sweat."

Newt with Eyepatch: "Affirmative."

The drone snuck away... into the arms of a bright yellow rabbit.  He turned on his communicator, relaying a message to the taurs.

??????: "Klaxon here.  Looks like they're sending an assassin.  Ganzorig.  Probably the best newt assassin there is, despite his penchant for non-stealthy explosives.  Be on alert."

_((Klaxon's basically a special operative.  Showed up to help the taurs shortly after their rebellion started, been solely stealth and recon.  Hasn't revealed much about himself other than being from some big-shot family of special operatives.))_


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Sandstone: "WHATS TAKING SO LONG???"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Sandstone: "WHATS TAKING SO LONG???"


"I don't know.  They're stalled over the planet and I don't know what's making them hesitate to land."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't know.  They're stalled over the planet and I don't know what's making them hesitate to land."


"care to let someone else handle this?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Across the planet, commands were being issued to and from frogs, salamanders, toads, and newts. Especially the frogs. They considered themselves the rightful rulers of this planet.
> 
> Combat wasn't just fought with all types of weaponry, but from all angles as well. Frogs and newts fired from trees, rooftops, and high places while toads and salamanders marched from the ground.


Retaliating against the four rulers of the planet, are the taurs, with their arsenal unlike anything anyone has ever seen before. For the record, all of their melee weapons and guns, seem to be made of three metals, being iron, silver and white gold. The designs are unlike anything anyone has ever seen before.
However, it's as though they never run out of ammo ! No casings of any sort found at their locations, their guns completely empty. Yet, whatever the weird energy that makes up their energy projectiles may be, is as effective as it is troublesome to the former slavers.
Taking the lead on the battlefield are two taurs that stand at roughly 2 meter or taller.
The bigger one, a brown-fur buffalo, is armed with a heavy machine gun somewhat resembling a M60, and in charge of the gunners (mainly herbivores like buffalos and deer) to deal with the frogs and newts.


Spoiler: Dantomus
















The other, a red-fur wolf, wielding a fire-enchanted spear, is with the melee soldiers (African wild dogs, lions and tigers) in delivering fiery hell upon the toads and salamanders. They may be outnumbered, but they can more than make up for the odds with their area-of-effect attacks.


Spoiler: Sapphael

















Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ??????: "Klaxon here. Looks like they're sending an assassin. Ganzorig. Probably the best newt assassin there is, despite his penchant for non-stealthy explosives. Be on alert."


Jin : Copy that. We'll stand guard. You be careful too. Over.

The giant even among the taurs, towering literally everyone else at 3.45 meters tall or more, Jin is at the back rank, in one of the taurs' encampment, repairing the broken weapons.
Words of an assassin coming in to flank them got them in alert.
The taurs know well that the reptiles and amphibians can mess up and throw off their smelling senses. Rather than making it hard for the taurs to sniff them out, they make it so that the taurs are so disoriented and dazed from the smell alone, they can barely function for a good while. And with their small size, they have the advantage in slipping past the large taurs.
With their number completely outmatched by a massive odd against their amphibian slavers, they know to stay vigilant and stand on guard. Most importantly, they cannot afford casualty. Their number is already as thin as it is.
And they certainly can't afford this assassin to manage to even make a single explosion around here.


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Retaliating against the four rulers of the planet, are the taurs, with their arsenal unlike anything anyone has ever seen before. For the record, all of their melee weapons and guns, seem to be made of three metals, being iron, silver and white gold. The designs are unlike anything anyone has ever seen before.
> However, it's as though they never run out of ammo ! No casings of any sort found at their locations, their guns completely empty. Yet, whatever the weird energy that makes up their energy projectiles may be, is as effective as it is troublesome to the former slavers.
> Taking the lead on the battlefield are two taurs that stand at roughly 2 meter or taller.
> The bigger one, a brown-fur buffalo, is armed with a heavy machine gun somewhat resembling a M60, and in charge of the gunners (mainly herbivores like buffalos and deer) to deal with the frogs and newts.
> ...


*Nydos looks at Oliver incredibly enraged*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos looks at Oliver incredibly enraged*


_"I believe we've waited enough.  We need to help the taurs."_

Oliver relayed mental instructions to Oriana.



TrixieFox said:


> "care to let someone else handle this?"


"Nada.  Oliver just reported, it's go time.  There's an active rebellion on the planet, apparently the taurs are fighting the amphibians.  We're working with the taurs on this one."



PC Master Race said:


> Retaliating against the four rulers of the planet, are the taurs, with their arsenal unlike anything anyone has ever seen before. For the record, all of their melee weapons and guns, seem to be made of three metals, being iron, silver and white gold. The designs are unlike anything anyone has ever seen before.
> However, it's as though they never run out of ammo ! No casings of any sort found at their locations, their guns completely empty. Yet, whatever the weird energy that makes up their energy projectiles may be, is as effective as it is troublesome to the former slavers.
> Taking the lead on the battlefield are two taurs that stand at roughly 2 meter or taller.
> The bigger one, a brown-fur buffalo, is armed with a heavy machine gun somewhat resembling a M60, and in charge of the gunners (mainly herbivores like buffalos and deer) to deal with the frogs and newts.
> ...


Jin got another message on his communicator.  The sender was unfamiliar.

"This is Oriana Abrae of the Temporal Imperium.  We see the situation on the planet and you're not the first group the Dendrobans tried to enslave... plus we have concerns about the weaponry they're developing.  We're sending two dragons and a small squad down to assist.  Don't be fooled by the small quantity of troops... they'll be more than enough to turn things in your favor.  Here are the coordinates where they're arriving."

Jin would get a set of coordinates that was about a kilometer from one of the encampments.

Oriana opened a portal to said coordinates and so did Oliver.

The two portals would open to a forest clearing.  The sounds of battle were faint, but ever-present, as there was fighting about half a kilometer north of here.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jin got another message on his communicator. The sender was unfamiliar.
> 
> "This is Oriana Abrae of the Temporal Imperium. We see the situation on the planet and you're not the first group the Dendrobans tried to enslave... plus we have concerns about the weaponry they're developing. We're sending two dragons and a small squad down to assist. Don't be fooled by the small quantity of troops... they'll be more than enough to turn things in your favor. Here are the coordinates where they're arriving."
> 
> ...


When Jin gets the message, his first instinct is that of someone on edge. Is this yet another force wanting to enslave his people, and get things even more complicated ?
Though, as much as he is cautious of this mysterious Oriana, it seems these amphibians' reputation precedes them as infamous slavers, and with the thin number the taurs are, they need as much help as they can get.

Jin : ... Copied that. But we might have an assassin coming in to pick us off. Heard it'd be a newt, with some explosives on their side. Tell your men to watch out too. I'm sending in mine too.

He then has four taurs in to join the two dragons and the squad. A deer gunner pairs with a shark mage ; a horse sniper pairs with a nine-tail fox shaman.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The sounds of battle were faint, but ever-present, as there was fighting about half a kilometer north of here.


The taurs are really not holding back and pulling any punches. It's almost as if their pent-up desperation and fury is their own source of adrenaline. There is no mercy, it's kill or be killed now.
While their powers are more of the natural elements (being fire, frost, lightning, earth, water, wind or nature), their firearms are somewhat simple in terms of functions, and their attacks with melee weapons are not as agile and maneuverable, they more than make up for it to have at it back at the amphibians in full force.
When the dragons arrive, they might hear the taurs' battle cries from where the fighting is taking place... but the language is unfamiliar.

"ĐỘC LẬP TỰ DO MUÔN NĂM !" ("Freedom and independence forever !")
"QUYẾT TỬ CHO DÂN TỘC QUYẾT SINH !" ("We may die here but our people will live on !")


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> When Jin gets the message, his first instinct is that of someone on edge. Is this yet another force wanting to enslave his people, and get things even more complicated ?
> Though, as much as he is cautious of this mysterious Oriana, it seems these amphibians' reputation precedes them as infamous slavers, and with the thin number the taurs are, they need as much help as they can get.
> 
> Jin : ... Copied that. But we might have an assassin coming in to pick us off. Heard it'd be a newt, with some explosives on their side. Tell your men to watch out too. I'm sending in mine too.
> ...


*Nydos powers up* “I am Nydos god of destruction they want to kill my father they won’t succeed”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> When Jin gets the message, his first instinct is that of someone on edge. Is this yet another force wanting to enslave his people, and get things even more complicated ?
> Though, as much as he is cautious of this mysterious Oriana, it seems these amphibians' reputation precedes them as infamous slavers, and with the thin number the taurs are, they need as much help as they can get.
> 
> Jin : ... Copied that. But we might have an assassin coming in to pick us off. Heard it'd be a newt, with some explosives on their side. Tell your men to watch out too. I'm sending in mine too.
> ...





Universe said:


> *Nydos powers up* “I am Nydos god of destruction they want to kill my father they won’t succeed”


The shorter of the dragons, Oliver, an opal and turquoise runt slightly less than a meter tall, glanced at the purple and black dragon Nydos.

"Part of me wishes our language expert was here for this.  Nydos, when you use your powers, make sure the taurs can see how the destruction works.  They might get on edge with your usual phantom destructions."

He flew up and sought the largest concentration of amphibians.  Focusing on them, he charged up a ball of magic in his mouth, ready to let loose an area blast.  He could shape the blast to completely ignore the taurs if necessary.


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The shorter of the dragons, Oliver, an opal and turquoise runt slightly less than a meter tall, glanced at the purple and black dragon Nydos.
> 
> "Part of me wishes our language expert was here for this.  Nydos, when you use your powers, make sure the taurs can see how the destruction works.  They might get on edge with your usual phantom destructions."
> 
> He flew up and sought the largest concentration of amphibians.  Focusing on them, he charged up a ball of magic in his mouth, ready to let loose an area blast.  He could shape the blast to completely ignore the taurs if necessary.


*Nydos turns towards the amphibians and yells* “HAIKAI”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos powers up* “I am Nydos god of destruction they want to kill my father they won’t succeed”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The shorter of the dragons, Oliver, an opal and turquoise runt slightly less than a meter tall, glanced at the purple and black dragon Nydos.
> 
> "Part of me wishes our language expert was here for this.  Nydos, when you use your powers, make sure the taurs can see how the destruction works.  They might get on edge with your usual phantom destructions."
> 
> He flew up and sought the largest concentration of amphibians.  Focusing on them, he charged up a ball of magic in his mouth, ready to let loose an area blast.  He could shape the blast to completely ignore the taurs if necessary.





Universe said:


> *Nydos turns towards the amphibians and yells* “HAIKAI”


The four taurs that join the two dragons also arrive too.
Meanwhile, at the fighting at the distance, there are about five snow leopard taurs with frost/ice magic, taking full (and brutal) advantage of the amphibians' weakness against the cold without hesitation.
When they hear Nydos' shout, and see the two dragons (along with the other four), one of the snow leopards signals and beckons them to come in.

Horse Sniper : Looks like we're cleaning up the rest of those small nuggets here. Come on, people !


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The four taurs that join the two dragons also arrive too.
> Meanwhile, at the fighting at the distance, there are about five snow leopard taurs with frost/ice magic, taking full (and brutal) advantage of the amphibians' weakness against the cold without hesitation.
> When they hear Nydos' shout, and see the two dragons (along with the other four), one of the snow leopards signals and beckons them to come in.
> 
> Horse Sniper : Looks like we're cleaning up the rest of those small nuggets here. Come on, people !


*The amphibians are suddenly engulfed with purple energy and were unmade painfully*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The four taurs that join the two dragons also arrive too.
> Meanwhile, at the fighting at the distance, there are about five snow leopard taurs with frost/ice magic, taking full (and brutal) advantage of the amphibians' weakness against the cold without hesitation.
> When they hear Nydos' shout, and see the two dragons (along with the other four), one of the snow leopards signals and beckons them to come in.
> 
> Horse Sniper : Looks like we're cleaning up the rest of those small nuggets here. Come on, people !





Universe said:


> *The amphibians are suddenly engulfed with purple energy and were unmade painfully*


Oliver unleashed his blast on a contingent that was trying to join the battle.  Magic flared to life as the blast landed, sending painful shards of magic through the amphibian line.  The amphibians collapsed, most of them dead from dangerous leylines forming in their bodies, and the rest of that contingent would be easy to finish off.

A taur not three meters from the blast was completely unaffected.  It's as if the blast also created a wall to keep the effects of the blast away from the taurs.


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver unleashed his blast on a contingent that was trying to join the battle.  Magic flared to life as the blast landed, sending painful shards of magic through the amphibian line.  The amphibians collapsed, most of them dead from dangerous leylines forming in their bodies, and the rest of that contingent would be easy to finish off.
> 
> A taur not three meters from the blast was completely unaffected.  It's as if the blast also created a wall to keep the effects of the blast away from the taurs.


“DON’T MESS WITH ME!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The amphibians are suddenly engulfed with purple energy and were unmade painfully*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver unleashed his blast on a contingent that was trying to join the battle.  Magic flared to life as the blast landed, sending painful shards of magic through the amphibian line.  The amphibians collapsed, most of them dead from dangerous leylines forming in their bodies, and the rest of that contingent would be easy to finish off.
> 
> A taur not three meters from the blast was completely unaffected.  It's as if the blast also created a wall to keep the effects of the blast away from the taurs.


With much of the amphibians dealt with, the horse sniper loads up his gun, while the deer readies her SMG.
Up close, the two dragons could see that the projectiles shot off from the guns are... slightly transparent, like made of pure energy and not actual physical bullets. But, whatever this energy is, they certainly look effective against the amphibians' tough skins.
The design of the guns look nothing like what the dragons might have seen before. Seem to be the taurs' own design of weapons. A mix of Aztec and Greek from the Earth, probably.
The fox shaman conjures several ice scythes in the air and hurls them at the amphibians, reaping and cutting some of them down in brutal fashion.
The shark mage focuses her magic and creates a whip of freezingly-cold water, and goes to town on the enemies with all her savagery.
The snow leopards deal with the remaining with their combined powers, a massive avalanche to bury the amphibians, dead and alive much the same.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> With much of the amphibians dealt with, the horse sniper loads up his gun, while the deer readies her SMG.
> Up close, the two dragons could see that the projectiles shot off from the guns are... slightly transparent, like made of pure energy and not actual physical bullets. But, whatever this energy is, they certainly look effective against the amphibians' tough skins.
> The design of the guns look nothing like what the dragons might have seen before. Seem to be the taurs' own design of weapons. A mix of Aztec and Greek from the Earth, probably.
> The fox shaman conjures several ice scythes in the air and hurls them at the amphibians, reaping and cutting some of them down in brutal fashion.
> ...


One of the newts went for his communicator.

Newt: "We've got a problem, boss!  The taurs are about to break through our southeast line, and Aten's murderous lackeys are backing them up!  Repeat, Aten's lackeys are backing up the-"

That was the last word they got out before one of the ice blasts smashed him and his communicator.

Oliver looked pissed off.

"....you heard that newt, right Nydos?  I really wish they'd stop with that slanderous talk."


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> One of the newts went for his communicator.
> 
> Newt: "We've got a problem, boss!  The taurs are about to break through our southeast line, and Aten's murderous lackeys are backing them up!  Repeat, Aten's lackeys are backing up the-"
> 
> ...


*Nydos got so angry that his energy destroyed the trees he was standing next to*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> One of the newts went for his communicator.
> 
> Newt: "We've got a problem, boss!  The taurs are about to break through our southeast line, and Aten's murderous lackeys are backing them up!  Repeat, Aten's lackeys are backing up the-"
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Nydos got so angry that his energy destroyed the trees he was standing next to*


Once everything's calmed down (after Nydos' anger combusting a nearby tree), the taurs get together. Whatever they're talking about, is in that language that the two dragons probably don't understand.
Though, with the tone of voice, it doesn't seem to be something of high tension.
Then one of the snow leopards walks up to the dragons and extends his paw towards them.

Snow Leopard Mage : Cảm ơn hai vị đã đến giúp.

Fox Shaman : Thank you for coming to help.


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Once everything's calmed down (after Nydos' anger combusting a nearby tree), the taurs get together. Whatever they're talking about, is in that language that the two dragons probably don't understand.
> Though, with the tone of voice, it doesn't seem to be something of high tension.
> Then one of the snow leopards walks up to the dragons and extends his paw towards them.
> 
> ...


“they called my father a criminal he was just protecting someone he doesn’t deserve this”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Once everything's calmed down (after Nydos' anger combusting a nearby tree), the taurs get together. Whatever they're talking about, is in that language that the two dragons probably don't understand.
> Though, with the tone of voice, it doesn't seem to be something of high tension.
> Then one of the snow leopards walks up to the dragons and extends his paw towards them.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “they called my father a criminal he was just protecting someone he doesn’t deserve this”


"With pleasure."

Oliver seemed happy at first, then looked concerned.

"But Nydos here is correct.  This empire has escalated a case of my grandfather protecting someone into a vendetta.  And... there's a concern about extremely destructive space weaponry they're building.  What's the rest of the situation been down here?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “they called my father a criminal he was just protecting someone he doesn’t deserve this”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "With pleasure."
> 
> Oliver seemed happy at first, then looked concerned.
> 
> "But Nydos here is correct.  This empire has escalated a case of my grandfather protecting someone into a vendetta.  And... there's a concern about extremely destructive space weaponry they're building.  What's the rest of the situation been down here?"


Space weaponry.
The term makes the taurs frown a bit, concerned as well.

Fox Shaman : I don't know anything about the empire's "space weaponry"... the only ones capable of space magic, as far as I'm concerned, are Jin and Galaxy. Jin is our blacksmith, and Galaxy is one of his children, and also one of the medics.

Horse Sniper : Aside from that... things seem to have come to a stalemate, I'm afraid. We are already thin in numbers as it is, only enough to keep them off from raiding our food supplies and weapon armory, but not exactly enough to really attack and capture any of their bases.

The shark tilts her head.

Shark Mage : Though, may I ask, who are you and where did you come from ? I don't remember seeing dragons in this place. Only us taurs and those amphibians. And those magics that you just did... definitely don't feel like from around here either.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Space weaponry.
> The term makes the taurs frown a bit, concerned as well.
> 
> Fox Shaman : I don't know anything about the empire's "space weaponry"... the only ones capable of space magic, as far as I'm concerned, are Jin and Galaxy. Jin is our blacksmith, and Galaxy is one of his children, and also one of the medics.
> ...


"Because we aren't from this planet.  It's a long story.  However, we do have time for it... I'll try to explain as best as I can."

Oliver sat down on a stump.

"There are many worlds outside the four habitable ones the amphibian empire controls.  A number of those worlds are governed by an organization called the Temporal Imperium, whose job it is to make sure no one meddles with time and space.  In addition to that, there are a number of species whose job it is to watch the stars for threats, and to make worlds if necessary, among a long list of duties that I still don't fully know.  One of those species is the celestial dragons, which is what Nydos and I are."

Oliver took a deep breath.

"Nydos called himself a god of destruction.  In his case, that literally means governing the concept of destruction in all its forms, as it is sometimes a necessary stabilizing force.  Me?  I am Oliver, and I hatched fairly recently... and was immediately given governance over the concept of magic."

Oliver looked down.

"We're so eager to jump into this battle because... there are beings who have tried to enslave us gods, and recently at that.  We can't let any slavery slide."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Because we aren't from this planet.  It's a long story.  However, we do have time for it... I'll try to explain as best as I can."
> 
> Oliver sat down on a stump.
> 
> ...


The taurs look at each other, somewhat concerned... but the deer just puts her SMG away and straight-up tells them what the deal is.

Deer Gunner : Well, if you are two dragon gods wanting to put an end to slavery, those amphibian nuggets are targeting our blacksmith Jin because he can make weapons out of pure magic energy. Dunno if anyone else can, but he can. That, and he has gravity-based power. Galaxy has nebula clouds and aurora waves, she does what you call... watch the stars, right ? Like that. Basically his whole family is in the wanted list.

Then she readjusts her jacket.

Deer Gunner : I hope you're not new challengers also coming after him or his family, yeah ? I'm already hoping this shitty war is over soon, now that you're here to help, y'know. You're here to help, right ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Because we aren't from this planet.  It's a long story.  However, we do have time for it... I'll try to explain as best as I can."
> 
> Oliver sat down on a stump.
> 
> ...


“true before creation must come destruction”


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taurs look at each other, somewhat concerned... but the deer just puts her SMG away and straight-up tells them what the deal is.
> 
> Deer Gunner : Well, if you are two dragon gods wanting to put an end to slavery, those amphibian nuggets are targeting our blacksmith Jin because he can make weapons out of pure magic energy. Dunno if anyone else can, but he can. That, and he has gravity-based power. Galaxy has nebula clouds and aurora waves, she does what you call... watch the stars, right ? Like that. Basically his whole family is in the wanted list.
> 
> ...


“yes if it requires lots of destruction I’m willing to help”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taurs look at each other, somewhat concerned... but the deer just puts her SMG away and straight-up tells them what the deal is.
> 
> Deer Gunner : Well, if you are two dragon gods wanting to put an end to slavery, those amphibian nuggets are targeting our blacksmith Jin because he can make weapons out of pure magic energy. Dunno if anyone else can, but he can. That, and he has gravity-based power. Galaxy has nebula clouds and aurora waves, she does what you call... watch the stars, right ? Like that. Basically his whole family is in the wanted list.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “true before creation must come destruction”





Universe said:


> “yes if it requires lots of destruction I’m willing to help”


Oliver nods.

"I am here to help, yes."

Oliver thought for a second.

"It sounds like you have good scouts, given you found out about them targeting your blacksmith.  Those are usually secretive missions."


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver nods.
> 
> "I am here to help, yes."
> 
> ...


*Nydos nods in agreement*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “true before creation must come destruction”





Universe said:


> “yes if it requires lots of destruction I’m willing to help”


The deer chuckles at Nydos' remark.

Deer Gunner : Alright, alright, spare me the philosphy please. Once we got those SWARMS of amphibians off our back, then I can think about life with you.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver nods.
> 
> "I am here to help, yes."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Nydos nods in agreement*


Fox Shaman : Yep. It was Jin himself to choose the fennecs as scouts.

They all have that look at each other, wondering where Jin got that idea himself. Unorthodox, but *somehow* effective. That's the guy.

Fox Shaman : Now then... this place is done for now, I think. I was expecting the fight to be a lot longer, like maybe an hour at least ? But it went down in just... 5 minutes, with you two in. At this rate, I am confident we can really fight on now, and not just holding on, anymore.

Meanwhile, a snow leopard is contacting back, probably to the main encampment.
Once she's done, she looks to the two dragons.

Snow Leopard : Vỹ muốn mọi người quay trở lại doanh trại để bàn tiếp kế hoạch.

Fox Shaman : Jin wants everyone back at the encampment to plan the next move.


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The deer chuckles at Nydos' remark.
> 
> Deer Gunner : Alright, alright, spare me the philosphy please. Once we got those SWARMS of amphibians off our back, then I can think about life with you.
> 
> ...


*Nydos sighs and mutters an insult about the amphibian empire in celestial*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The deer chuckles at Nydos' remark.
> 
> Deer Gunner : Alright, alright, spare me the philosphy please. Once we got those SWARMS of amphibians off our back, then I can think about life with you.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Nydos sighs and mutters an insult about the amphibian empire in celestial*


"The celestial dragons have... a lot to say about philosophy."

Oliver noted the deer's comments.

"But yes, later.  Let's make our way to this encampment.  I will be flying a bit further up in case there's any... tricks that the amphibians attempt."


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The celestial dragons have... a lot to say about philosophy."
> 
> Oliver noted the deer's comments.
> 
> "But yes, later.  Let's make our way to this encampment.  I will be flying a bit further up in case there's any... tricks that the amphibians attempt."


“I can destroy at will”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I believe we've waited enough.  We need to help the taurs."_
> 
> Oliver relayed mental instructions to Oriana.
> 
> ...


Sandstone: "Fun"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The celestial dragons have... a lot to say about philosophy."
> 
> Oliver noted the deer's comments.
> 
> "But yes, later.  Let's make our way to this encampment.  I will be flying a bit further up in case there's any... tricks that the amphibians attempt."


Fox Shaman : That won't be necessary. Jin can open a wormhole from the encampment all the way to here and we can be back instantly.

He shrugs.

Fox Shaman : Unless that's something to do with space and time that he's not allowed to do ?



Universe said:


> “I can destroy at will”


The deer chuckles at Nydos' response.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fox Shaman : That won't be necessary. Jin can open a wormhole from the encampment all the way to here and we can be back instantly.
> 
> He shrugs.
> 
> ...


"On its own, a portal is permitted.  It's almost a mandatory power for being that have to watch the stars and govern domains, in honesty.  I don't see a problem with Jin opening a wormhole."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "On its own, a portal is permitted.  It's almost a mandatory power for being that have to watch the stars and govern domains, in honesty.  I don't see a problem with Jin opening a wormhole."


Fox Shaman : Fair enough.

He turns to the snow leopards and nods. The snow leopard signals back through the communicator.
Shortly afterwards, a wormhole opens up where they are. The fox beckons everyone to go in.


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fox Shaman : Fair enough.
> 
> He turns to the snow leopards and nods. The snow leopard signals back through the communicator.
> Shortly afterwards, a wormhole opens up where they are. The fox beckons everyone to go in.


*Nydos does not look impressed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Sandstone: "Fun"


"It is.  And it's time for us to make our way to the camp proper."


PC Master Race said:


> Fox Shaman : Fair enough.
> 
> He turns to the snow leopards and nods. The snow leopard signals back through the communicator.
> Shortly afterwards, a wormhole opens up where they are. The fox beckons everyone to go in.





Universe said:


> *Nydos does not look impressed*


Oliver looked at the snow leopard.

"You'll have to forgive Nydos, we dragons are too used to this wormhole thing."

Oliver stepped through the wormhole as directed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is.  And it's time for us to make our way to the camp proper."
> 
> 
> Oliver looked at the snow leopard.
> ...


Things are getting awkward between the two sides.
The taurs are under the impression that the dragons see their natural elements as the magic equivalent of stone age. Utterly inferior.
But this is war, not competition. They don't care who is helping them, be it mercenaries or bounty hunters or even gods, all help is appreciated. At the end of the day, the more dead amphibians, the easier they can breathe.
...
Back at the main encampment, the taurs are gathering together, when the dragons and the squad return.
Jin is the only elephant.
Aquatic taurs (mainly sharks) are present, too. Though, they have fins where their legs would be, and they "hover" just above the ground by a few centimeters.
Those of the mythical species (griffin, hypogriff, pegasus and basilisk) are there as well.
For dinosaurs, there are brontosaurus and triceratops.
But not a single dragon among the taurs. Nydos and Oliver are the only two.
The dragons might see that each taur, except Jin, wears a watch-like device on their wrist, with the same design. Black-color leather, with a plate looking similar in design and pattern to the weapons they all have, and with 3 colors too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Things are getting awkward between the two sides.
> The taurs are under the impression that the dragons see their natural elements as the magic equivalent of stone age. Utterly inferior.
> But this is war, not competition. They don't care who is helping them, be it mercenaries or bounty hunters or even gods, all help is appreciated. At the end of the day, the more dead amphibians, the easier they can breathe.
> ...
> ...


Perhaps Nydos had seen species like these before.  But Oliver had yet to.  He marveled like a little kid at the variety around him.

He did find it strange that one of them didn't have a wrist device.  He approached them, probably having to fly to be able to look eye-to-eye at them.

"Greetings.  I take it from the lack of wrist device that you're Jin?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Perhaps Nydos had seen species like these before.  But Oliver had yet to.  He marveled like a little kid at the variety around him.
> 
> He did find it strange that one of them didn't have a wrist device.  He approached them, probably having to fly to be able to look eye-to-eye at them.
> 
> "Greetings.  I take it from the lack of wrist device that you're Jin?"


“hi”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Perhaps Nydos had seen species like these before.  But Oliver had yet to.  He marveled like a little kid at the variety around him.
> 
> He did find it strange that one of them didn't have a wrist device.  He approached them, probably having to fly to be able to look eye-to-eye at them.
> 
> "Greetings.  I take it from the lack of wrist device that you're Jin?"





Universe said:


> “hi”


The elephant looks back at the dragon and nods.

Jin : That I am.

He sees Oliver, Nydos and the other taurs from the fight earlier. Some brief exchanges with them, then he nods as they take their leave for now. He looks back at Oliver and Nydos.

Jin : Pleased to meet you. I am Jin, blacksmith of the resistance against those Dendroban amphibians. The only blacksmith. You are Oliver and Nydos, sent here by... Oriana, right ?

Meanwhile, the other taurs are pretty busy with their current tasks, which are quite a lot. From reinforcing the wall to repairing the damaged buildings, tending to the injured.
All taurs have one melee weapon and one gun, though the dragons could see that carnivores have small-medium melee weapons (mostly swords, combat knives and military axes) and firearms (the biggest among the carnivores is assault-rifle), while the herbivores are armed with heavier gear such as war-hammer, battle-axe, even polearms, and heavy machine guns.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant looks back at the dragon and nods.
> 
> Jin : That I am.
> 
> ...


"I see that she has informed you of our arrival."

Oliver noted the taurs.  He'd heard of herbivores being a bit more cantankerous than carnivores, and the weaponry arrangement sure seemed to lend weight to that notion.

"She originally sent us because the daimyo of the Dendrobans, Hanzaki, put out a hit on my grandfather - and Nydos' father - and there were concerns about the nature of the weaponry Hanzaki was building on the four habitable planets he controls.  To find out that the Dendrobans are _still_ trying the slavery route..."

Oliver hesitated.  It seemed some mental information was being pumped into his head.  Nydos would recognize it as Oriana and Kurt filling Oliver in on interstellar history.

"I may need to get you caught up a bit.  The Temporal Imperium previously fought the Dendrobans when they tried to enslave another species and split the empire in half.  The ones you're fighting are the ones who were bitter about the loss, and still saw the whole region as rightfully theirs.  The remaining ones, the one who wanted to be free and saw no benefit to slavery, were absorbed as the Situla Empire, and even have a designated Lord watching them.  As you can imagine, the two factions have been in a cold war for a while."

Oliver tilted his head.

"But they've never mentioned enslaved taurs or a rebellion.  How long have you been fighting these battles?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is.  And it's time for us to make our way to the camp proper."


Sandstone: Lets go!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I see that she has informed you of our arrival."
> 
> Oliver noted the taurs.  He'd heard of herbivores being a bit more cantankerous than carnivores, and the weaponry arrangement sure seemed to lend weight to that notion.
> 
> ...


It seems things are more than just slavery, and even this mess is as bad as it looks, the elephant reckons.
But at Oliver's remark of the lack of mention about enslaving taurs and the rebellion, Jin just shakes his head.

Jin : We've only started fighting them back since... last month, I believe. But as for why they never mentioned enslaving us taurs...

He rolls his eyes.

Jin : Those amphibians never called us "taurs", more so some other derogatory terms at us, until we fought back and the whole war broke out. I guess that's why there's no mention of enslaving taurs, they just saw it like we only existed to be owned like beasts working for them. But when things got this bad, I suppose it's not easy to coordinate with others, if you have nothing but slang and derogatory terms to refer to your enemies.

Then he shrugs.

Jin : Knowing these Dendrobans are all amphibians... that is, frogs, toads, newts and salamanders, I can only take a wild guess that the weapon they're building, has something to do with venom, poison, radiation, or anything else along that line. We do have noticed that our people have bigger troubles with poison and venom than weapon injuries.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It seems things are more than just slavery, and even this mess is as bad as it looks, the elephant reckons.
> But at Oliver's remark of the lack of mention about enslaving taurs and the rebellion, Jin just shakes his head.
> 
> Jin : We've only started fighting them back since... last month, I believe. But as for why they never mentioned enslaving us taurs...
> ...


"And the last war was a decade ago..."

Oliver briefly looked at Sandstone (@TrixieFox ), who would have followed through the wormhole.

"This may take a bit, you may want to meet and greet with some of the taurs while we're here."


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Those amphibians never called us "taurs", more so some other derogatory terms at us, until we fought back and the whole war broke out. I guess that's why there's no mention of enslaving taurs, they just saw it like we only existed to be owned like beasts working for them. But when things got this bad, I suppose it's not easy to coordinate with others, if you have nothing but slang and derogatory terms to refer to your enemies.
> 
> Then he shrugs.
> 
> Jin : Knowing these Dendrobans are all amphibians... that is, frogs, toads, newts and salamanders, I can only take a wild guess that the weapon they're building, has something to do with venom, poison, radiation, or anything else along that line. We do have noticed that our people have bigger troubles with poison and venom than weapon injuries.


"I have an idea.  Let me contact that Lord I mentioned."

Oliver manifested a viewscreen in his hand.  He reached out his mind... and on the viewscreen, a poison dart frog appeared.  The dart frog's voice was static-riddled, as if the connection was bad.

_"We have a war going on.  Why am I being called?"_

"Xochimilco, do you recognize these people?"

Oliver seemed to show the back of the viewscreen to a couple of taurs.

_"Beings with four legs and normal bodies?  They look vaguely.... hold on.  Sergeant!  Get me the file on the Blightbeasts, I want to make some comparisons."_

Jin would recognize "Blightbeasts" as one of the derogatory terms.  Someone did hand a file to the poison dart frog.

_"Hmmm... this file and those beings... Oliver, was it?  The beings you're showing me are too lively for the Blightbeast reports.  No sign of crystals...."_

The poison dart frog hesitated, looking at the file he was handed again.

_"....wait a second.... these scars.... no one could survive these scars... and the beings you showed me, Oliver, don't have them.  Nor do they have the inky black crystals that the Blightbeasts have... and their eyes are normal.... I just had a thought... and I think I'm gonna be sick..."_

"Jin?  I think I know what thought he had.  Do the Dendrobans ever try to steal the bodies of your fallen?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant looks back at the dragon and nods.
> 
> Jin : That I am.
> 
> ...


“yes”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have an idea. Let me contact that Lord I mentioned."
> 
> Oliver manifested a viewscreen in his hand. He reached out his mind... and on the viewscreen, a poison dart frog appeared. The dart frog's voice was static-riddled, as if the connection was bad.
> 
> ...


Jin gets visibly annoyed at hearing that terms "Blightbeasts" and "beings", but still waits for them to finish the conversation. Then he just grumbles.

Jin : I am just as sick of those terms you're calling us. Why is it so hard for you to just refer to us as "people", for the love of...

He ponders for a bit, then shakes his head.

Jin : ... No, they can't steal bodies of our fallen. We always cremate the deceased and scatter their ashes, there'd be no bodies. Not even skeletons left.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin gets visibly annoyed at hearing that terms "Blightbeasts" and "beings", but still waits for them to finish the conversation. Then he just grumbles.
> 
> Jin : I am just as sick of those terms you're calling us. Why is it so hard for you to just refer to us as "people", for the love of...
> 
> ...


_"....so... it is potentially WORSE than I thought..."_

"Well, Xochimilco?  What IS making it so difficult to call them people?"

_"This is the first time I've seen anyone of their body structure NOT trying to destroy our cities, okay?  This is the first time I've seen them *able to talk!*  Cut us some slack!"_

"You say it's potentially worse.  What are you on about?"

_"Here, I'll pin the file up on the screen, maybe they ought to know how our people are seeing them."_

Oliver did show the viewscreen to Jin, as Xochimilco pinned a file up on his side.

The file that had been pinned up was indeed labeled "Blightbeasts".  The creatures on the file did indeed have the same body structure as the taurs... there was some measure of species variety, but the following traits were common to the creatures:

All of them had skin more like an amphibian than the creatures they actually were supposed to represent.
All of them were the size of Jin or slightly larger.
All of them had jagged black crystal shards embedded in said skin.
All of them had black eyes that seemed to emanate fire.
All of them had scarring that would indicate absolutely fatal injuries on a taur.  The most consistent scar seemed to be one at the throat, as if they'd had a total laryngectomy.
The reports indicated that none of them were capable of speech.  In fact, none of the reports even indicated they were capable of language comprehension or vocalizing at all!
The reports were consistent that there was always an amphibian with a black crystal gauntlet on the scene whenever these beasts show up.

Included in the reports were stories of destruction.  The most devious being several of the monstrosities boxed up and unleashed in the middle of an amphibian metropolis... half a city fell that day, according to the report.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"....so... it is potentially WORSE than I thought..."_
> 
> "Well, Xochimilco?  What IS making it so difficult to call them people?"
> 
> ...


The files on the Blightbeasts are so alarming that Jin changes from upset to outright horrified.
While he is always certain that the dead would be cremated, he felt something wrong when Oliver asked about stealing bodies of the fallen. And it's indeed wrong. Very, very wrong.
Those Blightbeasts look to be taurs fatally injured and infected by the Dendrobans to be crystal zombies of sort.
That amphibian skin is just more salt and insult to injury.
But there's something else that irks him...

Jin : While we have not encountered those... things, yet, I can't help but feel that there's something familiar about that kind of crystal infection...

He ponders a bit, trying to remember something.

Jin : ... I remember about a few months ago, during our slavery, the Dendrobans made me open wormholes for their reinforcement between planets. One time, I caught glimpse of a massive black-purple dragon with crystals on its body like those Blightbeasts, on the other side. I felt like it was so big, you could see it even from outside looking at a planet... or even just fly between planets, without the need for a wormhole !

(For some reason the Blightbeasts reminds me of this one) https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Kralkatorrik


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The files on the Blightbeasts are so alarming that Jin changes from upset to outright horrified.
> While he is always certain that the dead would be cremated, he felt something wrong when Oliver asked about stealing bodies of the fallen. And it's indeed wrong. Very, very wrong.
> Those Blightbeasts look to be taurs fatally injured and infected by the Dendrobans to be crystal zombies of sort.
> That amphibian skin is just more salt and insult to injury.
> ...


"Massive dragon with crystals... flying between planets without wormholes... Nydos, I'm going to relay this to Oriana."

Oliver seemed to concentrate for a few moments.

Suddenly, on the viewscreen, Xochimilco reeled as if he had a sudden massive headache.

_"Ow.  OW!  Okay, okay, Oriana, I GET IT!"_

Xochimilco's headache receded just as swiftly.

_"Listen.  Oriana has authorized the complete annihilation of the Dendroba Empire.  Her instructions were that the four galaxies that empire owns - both habitable and non-habitable planets - belong to the taurs.  They will not have to worry about alliances with the Temporal Imperium until they're ready - and if the taurs need to know more about space travel, she's willing to teach them *personally* once the Dendrobans are gone."

"Nydos (@Universe )?  Oriana gave the name 'crystalbanded dragon'.  Are you familiar with them?  She says they were supposed to be completely exterminated."_

Xochimilco regained his composure and refocused on Jin.

_"As for you... are the taurs your kind's actual name, or simply a term Oriana invented?  I need to know because I'm going to order the passage of laws that ensure your rights in this region.  Sending soldiers might cause issues given there's not enough visual difference between us and the Dendrobans... there's intel on the four habitable planets they control, I'll send it and antidotes your way."_

"Well... it looks like this just went from horror to a five-alarm galactic crisis.  Nydos, when was the last time you had to destroy an empire?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Massive dragon with crystals... flying between planets without wormholes... Nydos, I'm going to relay this to Oriana."
> 
> Oliver seemed to concentrate for a few moments.
> 
> ...


“I will destroy them they are not immune to my destruction”


----------



## Universe (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Massive dragon with crystals... flying between planets without wormholes... Nydos, I'm going to relay this to Oriana."
> 
> Oliver seemed to concentrate for a few moments.
> 
> ...


*Nydos grins* “it’s about time it’s been 100,000 years since I last destroyed an empire”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Massive dragon with crystals... flying between planets without wormholes... Nydos, I'm going to relay this to Oriana."
> 
> Oliver seemed to concentrate for a few moments.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “I will destroy them they are not immune to my destruction”





Universe said:


> *Nydos grins* “it’s about time it’s been 100,000 years since I last destroyed an empire”


The taurs in the immediate area are startled a bit at Xochimilco's yelp when receiving the instructions (a bit too forcefully, it seems). They look back at the dragon squad and the screen for a bit before resuming their tasks.
But Jin is just dumbstruck at what Oriana said.
For almost 60 years of his whole lifetime, he knew only of slavery, the Dendrobans being his people's rulers. No-one knew the existence of any other taurs in any other planets. Just recently, when they finally fought back ; with their number, they would not think need more than a planet for their people.
Let alone a galaxy.
But...

Jin : *FOUR galaxies ? Belong to us ?*

His first words finally escape his mouth, after that info. It takes him a while to regain composure as well, and clears his throat.

Jin : ... Alright, more on that later. Ahem. Yes, the term "taurs" is the actual term for us. Normal upper torso, but four-legged lower body. Or, for the aquatic species, four fins.

He crosses his arms.

Jin : So, from what I heard, we got green light for completely wiping out those amp- sorry, the Dendrobans, right ? Because if that means the liberty of my people, and no more of my people have to serve them as their Blightbeast zombies... then it's go time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taurs in the immediate area are startled a bit at Xochimilco's yelp when receiving the instructions (a bit too forcefully, it seems). They look back at the dragon squad and the screen for a bit before resuming their tasks.
> But Jin is just dumbstruck at what Oriana said.
> For almost 60 years of his whole lifetime, he knew only of slavery, the Dendrobans being his people's rulers. No-one knew the existence of any other taurs in any other planets. Just recently, when they finally fought back ; with their number, they would not think need more than a planet for their people.
> Let alone a galaxy.
> ...


"I believe you're basically being given all the Dendroba Empire lands because something about that dragon you described spooked Oriana.  An immediate call for annihilation is rare out of her.  But sometimes, some things get... complicated with her.  That is definitely a discussion to have when you're liberated."

Oliver scratched his chin.

"So I originally mentioned space weaponry.  I think the Blightbeasts and that crystal dragon are the larger priority, but before we go after whatever weapon they put on this planet we need to secure a spot for Xochimilco to drop the intel and antidotes.  I almost don't want the drop point too close to this encampment, in case that assassin interferes."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I believe you're basically being given all the Dendroba Empire lands because something about that dragon you described spooked Oriana. An immediate call for annihilation is rare out of her. But sometimes, some things get... complicated with her. That is definitely a discussion to have when you're liberated."
> 
> Oliver scratched his chin.
> 
> "So I originally mentioned space weaponry. I think the Blightbeasts and that crystal dragon are the larger priority, but before we go after whatever weapon they put on this planet we need to secure a spot for Xochimilco to drop the intel and antidotes. I almost don't want the drop point too close to this encampment, in case that assassin interferes."


Apparently, this goes from slavery to crystal zombie apocalypse, to dragon destruction, on a galactic scale. And the taurs just happen to be caught in the cross-fire.
He rubs his chin, thinking on the situation at hand.

Jin : Alright... space weaponry, crystal-blighted zombies, crystal dragon, poison from the Dendrobans, and assassin. Let's get to them, one at a time. First, the poison. We have scorpions and vipers in charge of that field, using their own venom mixed with herbs found around this planet to make antidotes. So far it's enough to help the poisoned patients recover, but only enough to push back the enemies, not exactly enough to press the attack. Which is one of the main reasons we're locked in this stalemate with them, barely any progress yet. The problem is to help increase resistance to their poison, or at least recover quick enough.

He pauses for a bit.

Jin : For the space weaponry... I have a gut feeling that it has the Dendrobans' poison, and maybe the crystal corruption of that dragon too, along with... something from us taurs ? To turn the infected into those Blightbeasts. I can't tell for sure, not until we can actually find it. For something as big as that dragon... my suggestion is to strike it from inside out. Here's my idea. I can open two wormholes, one next to us and one right inside it. The two will form a one-way link to direct all attacks straight to inside it, ignoring all its defense from the outside. Though, that's just my idea. I've only been able to do it to destroy the Dendrobans' vehicles and weapons, to cut off their supplies and reinforcements.

Another pause.

Jin : Finally... the drop point for the intel and antidotes. And that assassin. I've already notified everyone to be on alert, but if I may suggest a location for the drop... maybe somewhere with cold temperature that the enemies have to avoid ? And we'll have the snow leopards to go get them.


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

“actually it’s a laser beam powered by a gem called a voidstone”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

( @Firuthi Dragovic btw can ya give a brief idea on the relationship between the dragons so far ? I only get that Cosmos is Universe and Nydos' father, and... Oliver's grandfather ? that means Universe and Nydos are Oliver's uncles of sort ?)
(Asking because my boyfriend wants to hear about this story, heh)


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

(Oh no Cosmos is Universe’s grandfather)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Firuthi Dragovic btw can ya give a brief idea on the relationship between the dragons so far ? I only get that Cosmos is Universe and Nydos' father, and... Oliver's grandfather ? that means Universe and Nydos are Oliver's uncles of sort ?)
> (Asking because my boyfriend wants to hear about this story, heh)


_((Cosmos is Universe's and Oliver's grandfather.  Cosmos is also Nydos' father, so Nydos is one of Oliver's uncles.))

((I should really put an easy-to reference family tree some time, because a large portion of the extended family was encountered before you joined in and some of them may be coming up later.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> (Oh no Cosmos is Universe’s grandfather)





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Cosmos is Universe's and Oliver's grandfather.  Cosmos is also Nydos' father, so Nydos is one of Oliver's uncles.))
> 
> ((I should really put an easy-to reference family tree some time, because a large portion of the extended family was encountered before you joined in and some of them may be coming up later.))_


(Alright, got it, thx)


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

*Nydos senses something*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos senses something*


What Nydos sensed wasn't an amphibian or a taur.

It was actually a rabbit, some ways away from the encampment.  He was setting something up.


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

“does anyone else sense that?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “actually it’s a laser beam powered by a gem called a voidstone”





Universe said:


> *Nydos senses something*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> What Nydos sensed wasn't an amphibian or a taur.
> 
> It was actually a rabbit, some ways away from the encampment.  He was setting something up.





Universe said:


> “does anyone else sense that?”


The elephant taur tilts his head.

Jin : A "void stone" ? What is that ?

But, once again, he gets no response. Not for what he has learned and what he could guess about the situation at hand... or his question about this "void stone".

Jin : ... Sense what ? What are you talking about ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant taur tilts his head.
> 
> Jin : A "void stone" ? What is that ?
> 
> ...


“you can’t sense energy?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant taur tilts his head.
> 
> Jin : A "void stone" ? What is that ?
> 
> ...


“it’s a corrupted diamond”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant taur tilts his head.
> 
> Jin : A "void stone" ? What is that ?
> 
> But, once again, he gets no response. Not for what he has learned and what he could guess about the situation at hand... or his question about this "void stone".


"That, I'm not sure I can explain well.  Nydos did think there was a voidstone weapon on the planet... all I know-"


Universe said:


> “it’s a corrupted diamond”


"Corrupted enough that even handling it or merely being in its presence can very easily cause fits of madness."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you can’t sense energy?”


Jin : ... Depends on what kind of energy. That is too vague for anyone of us to be able to just sense it. We're not celestial dragons, if you're wondering.

He crosses his arms, a tad bit annoyed.



Universe said:


> “it’s a corrupted diamond”


At this point he just looks over to Oliver ( @Firuthi Dragovic ) for explanation. It's quite obvious he can't really work with Nydos' minimal and concise manner of speech.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Corrupted enough that even handling it or merely being in its presence can very easily cause fits of madness."


Jin : Eh, good enough. Thanks.


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

“I Know what voidstone energy feels like it feels horrible”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I Know what voidstone energy feels like it feels horrible”


"And undoubtedly had to destroy it more than a few times."


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Depends on what kind of energy. That is too vague for anyone of us to be able to just sense it. We're not celestial dragons, if you're wondering.
> 
> He crosses his arms, a tad bit annoyed.


"You know, I can actually sense something nearby too.  It's not a taur... it's not a dragon... and it's not a newt, either.  But it's definitely someone who can think."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I Know what voidstone energy feels like it feels horrible”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And undoubtedly had to destroy it more than a few times."
> 
> "You know, I can actually sense something nearby too.  It's not a taur... it's not a dragon... and it's not a newt, either.  But it's definitely someone who can think."


Jin : ... Who is it ?

He looks around the encampment. The only ones around here are the two dragons and the taurs.
If it's not a newt, then at least it's not the assassin they have to look out for.
But the problem is, they're all out of the loop on who it really is.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Who is it ?
> 
> He looks around the encampment. The only ones around here are the two dragons and the taurs.
> If it's not a newt, then at least it's not the assassin they have to look out for.
> But the problem is, they're all out of the loop on who it really is.


"I... I think it's a rabbit and a drone.  But rabbits - or at least that type of rabbit - aren't native to this system."


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I... I think it's a rabbit and a drone.  But rabbits - or at least that type of rabbit - aren't native to this system."


“I don’t like this”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I... I think it's a rabbit and a drone.  But rabbits - or at least that type of rabbit - aren't native to this system."





Universe said:


> “I don’t like this”


Jin : A rabbit ?

His first thought is Klaxon, the spec operator, who had caught wind of the enemies sending in an assassin to flank them.
But he still has to be sure.

Jin : Where do you sense the rabbit ? I'll have some of my people go to take a look, to be sure.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : A rabbit ?
> 
> His first thought is Klaxon, the spec operator, who had caught wind of the enemies sending in an assassin to flank them.
> But he still has to be sure.
> ...


"Let's see... feels like... west?  West about half a kilometer."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's see... feels like... west?  West about half a kilometer."


Jin calls in two fennec taurs.

Jin : Có người lạ ở hướng tây, cách đây nửa cây số. Hai cậu ra đó xem sao.
(There's someone west of here, about half a kilometer. I need you two to go take a look.)

Fennec Scout : Dạ !
(Roger that !)

One of the fennec chips up, and the two bolt away, to see who this rabbit is. They're only armed with a silenced handgun in case things get out of hand, but their best method for self-defense is staying full alert of their surroundings with their unmatched hearing senses, and their small size, to get away as quick as possible, at the first moment's notice of when danger comes in.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin calls in two fennec taurs.
> 
> Jin : Có người lạ ở hướng tây, cách đây nửa cây số. Hai cậu ra đó xem sao.
> (There's someone west of here, about half a kilometer. I need you two to go take a look.)
> ...


Sure enough, half a kilometer west, there was a bright yellow rabbit - Klaxon - tending to a drone.  The drone looked like it had been hit with an explosive recently.

He didn't notice the fennec taurs.  He was too busy cursing and muttering as he tried to fix the drone.

Klaxon: "Stupid newt assassin and his stupid tricks. How does he make round fuse bombs work like contact bombs? And how does he kick them without breaking his feet?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sure enough, half a kilometer west, there was a bright yellow rabbit - Klaxon - tending to a drone.  The drone looked like it had been hit with an explosive recently.
> 
> He didn't notice the fennec taurs.  He was too busy cursing and muttering as he tried to fix the drone.
> 
> Klaxon: "Stupid newt assassin and his stupid tricks. How does he make round fuse bombs work like contact bombs? And how does he kick them without breaking his feet?"


The fennec taurs report back to Jin of the rabbit, and Jin also confirms that the rabbit is an ally.
The fennecs then get to Klaxon.

Fennec Scout : Something wrong, sir ?... What happened to the drone ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

*Nydos was upset about something*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The fennec taurs report back to Jin of the rabbit, and Jin also confirms that the rabbit is an ally.
> The fennecs then get to Klaxon.
> 
> Fennec Scout : Something wrong, sir ?... What happened to the drone ?


Klaxon: "Hm?"

The rabbit seemed a bit spooked.

Klaxon: "I tried to track Ganzorig's movements... he spotted the drone and kicked a bomb into it with an accuracy I've never seen out of a kick.  Bomb exploded on contact despite it being one of those round fuse ones."

Klaxon sighed.

Klaxon: "I knew he was a notorious assassin but I didn't think he had that kind of aim...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Hm?"
> 
> The rabbit seemed a bit spooked.
> 
> ...


The two fennecs look at each other, concerned. The assassin that is sent here to sabotage them ?
Able to kick a bomb at a drone and mess it up that bad, does speak volume of how dangerous this assassin can be.

Fennec Scout 1 : Tên đó biết đang bị mình theo dõi, phải làm sao đây ?
(He knows we're onto him, what do we do now ?)

Fennec Scout 2 : Anh ở đây với Klaxon, em quay về báo cáo. Cẩn thận đấy.
(I stay here with Klaxon, you get back to report. Be careful.)

Fennec Scout 1 : Vâng.
(Roger that.)

The shorter of the two fennecs (but with bigger tail) rushes back to the camp. The other stays and stands guard with Klaxon.

Fennec Scout 2 : What have we got so far about the assassin's movements ? Maybe we can help you track him down.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two fennecs look at each other, concerned. The assassin that is sent here to sabotage them ?
> Able to kick a bomb at a drone and mess it up that bad, does speak volume of how dangerous this assassin can be.
> 
> Fennec Scout 1 : Tên đó biết đang bị mình theo dõi, phải làm sao đây ?
> ...


Klaxon: "He at least gets the notion right of hiding in bushes and foliage.  His movements are a bit noisy... the first sign I'd gotten that he spotted the drone was that he completely stopped making any noise.  But he kicked the bomb from an angle where he wasn't being noisy."

Klaxon snorted.

Klaxon: "If I had to guess, something unnatural is at work..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "He at least gets the notion right of hiding in bushes and foliage.  His movements are a bit noisy... the first sign I'd gotten that he spotted the drone was that he completely stopped making any noise.  But he kicked the bomb from an angle where he wasn't being noisy."
> 
> Klaxon snorted.
> 
> Klaxon: "If I had to guess, something unnatural is at work..."


Fennec Scout 2 : ... I have an idea. What if we get a plant mage to track him down, through the trees and bushes he might have hidden in ?

... Meanwhile, back at camp...


Universe said:


> *Nydos was upset about something*


Jin : So, it seems the assassin is already in our perimeter... and if he can kick a bomb right into a drone like that, then we might as well kick a bomb right at our face before we see him. Shit's bad.

He ponders for a bit, then looks at Nydos and Oliver.

Jin : When and where will the intels and antidotes be dropped ? I have a gut feeling the assassin is gonna stalk somewhere around that location.


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec Scout 2 : ... I have an idea. What if we get a plant mage to track him down, through the trees and bushes he might have hidden in ?
> 
> ... Meanwhile, back at camp...
> 
> ...


“that’s nothing I can destroy something faster than you can blink”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that’s nothing I can destroy something faster than you can blink”


He crosses his arms and looks at Nydos, frowning.

Jin : Well, I hope you can just fly over the enemy territory and "destroy" all of them. In the whole four galaxies And their "void" weapons. And the crystal dragon, too. Please do, really. We'd love to just be done with those amphibians as soon as possible.


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He crosses his arms and looks at Nydos, frowning.
> 
> Jin : Well, I hope you can just fly over the enemy territory and "destroy" all of them. In the whole four galaxies And their "void" weapons. And the crystal dragon, too. Please do, really. We'd love to just be done with those amphibians as soon as possible.


“as much as I would like to I have rules” *He replies in celestial*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that’s nothing I can destroy something faster than you can blink”





PC Master Race said:


> He crosses his arms and looks at Nydos, frowning.
> 
> Jin : Well, I hope you can just fly over the enemy territory and "destroy" all of them. In the whole four galaxies And their "void" weapons. And the crystal dragon, too. Please do, really. We'd love to just be done with those amphibians as soon as possible.





Universe said:


> “as much as I would like to I have rules” *He replies in celestial*


"He has to worry about the chance of collateral damage from doing that."

Oliver sighed.

"Gods are held to certain standards by their peers and siblings.  You think Nydos is fiery, you should see how angry his brother Solaris gets."


PC Master Race said:


> Fennec Scout 2 : ... I have an idea. What if we get a plant mage to track him down, through the trees and bushes he might have hidden in ?
> 
> ... Meanwhile, back at camp...


Klaxon: "Good idea. Let's hope the plant mage can get here in time before the guy makes another move."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : So, it seems the assassin is already in our perimeter... and if he can kick a bomb right into a drone like that, then we might as well kick a bomb right at our face before we see him. Shit's bad.
> 
> He ponders for a bit, then looks at Nydos and Oliver.
> 
> Jin : When and where will the intels and antidotes be dropped ? I have a gut feeling the assassin is gonna stalk somewhere around that location.


"Coldest temperature, I believe, is.... west about three kilometers.  I can only tell because it's magical cold.  Could it be an old encampment of yours, perhaps?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “as much as I would like to I have rules” *He replies in celestial*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes, particularly the rule of collateral damage."
> 
> Oliver sighed.
> 
> "You think Nydos is fiery, you should see how angry his brother Solaris gets."


He just rolls his eyes.

Jin : It's tough to be a god, I bet.

He certainly doesn't appreciate his people being looked down upon like this, but he's also too tired to keep the argument with someone who has made "destruction" their entire personality.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Coldest temperature, I believe, is.... west about three kilometers.  I can only tell because it's magical cold.  Could it be an old encampment of yours, perhaps?"


Jin : 3 kilometers west of here... that's the snow leopards' camp. Yeah it's magic cold alright. I'll tell them to look out for the drop, and possibly the assassin too-

He receives a message on his communicator.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Good idea. Let's hope the plant mage can get here in time before the guy makes another move."


Jin : ... Heh. Whaddaya know ?

He doesn't really say much else after that, but the look on his face is that of being impressed. He calls over a reindeer druid and overlays the instruction. The reindeer is armed with a hunting rifle, a dagger and an axe.
That's when the two dragons see the wrist device in use. As the reindeer presses on it, there is a faint layer of colorless, transparent energy that briefly wraps around him. They could probably sense that it's gravity energy, same as the projectiles used in their guns, during the previous fight with the snow leopards.
Then the reindeer quickly heads to Klaxon's location.

Reindeer Druid : Greetings. I was told by Jin that you need help in tracking down the assassin with my plant magic ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He just rolls his eyes.
> 
> Jin : It's tough to be a god, I bet.
> 
> He certainly doesn't appreciate his people being looked down upon like this, but he's also too tired to keep the argument with someone who has made "destruction" their entire personality.


"We can talk at length about it once this crisis is over.  But yes, it's mainly an issue of the standards being much higher for us.  Even relatively newly-hatched, I've already seen a couple cases of those standards being violated... when I say the results drive us celestials crazy, that's tragically not an exaggeration.  We're lucky we're also literal family, I couldn't imagine our jobs being done with a more disjointed pantheon."


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : 3 kilometers west of here... that's the snow leopards' camp. Yeah it's magic cold alright. I'll tell them to look out for the drop, and possibly the assassin too-
> 
> He receives a message on his communicator.





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Heh. Whaddaya know ?
> 
> He doesn't really say much else after that, but the look on his face is that of being impressed. He calls over a reindeer druid and overlays the instruction. The reindeer is armed with a hunting rifle, a dagger and an axe.
> That's when the two dragons see the wrist device in use. As the reindeer presses on it, there is a faint layer of colorless, transparent energy that briefly wraps around him. They could probably sense that it's gravity energy, same as the projectiles used in their guns, during the previous fight with the snow leopards.
> ...


Klaxon: "Yes. He's been using the bushes as cover, there's only so much the drone could have done about that even before he kicked a bomb at it."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Coldest temperature, I believe, is.... west about three kilometers.  I can only tell because it's magical cold.  Could it be an old encampment of yours, perhaps?"


Then he informs the snow leopards of the intels and antidotes about to come in.
That strange language that the dragons don't understand, again.
Then he looks back at the two dragons.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We can talk at length about it once this crisis is over. But yes, it's mainly an issue of the standards being much higher for us. Even relatively newly-hatched, I've already seen a couple cases of those standards being violated... when I say the results drive us celestials crazy, that's tragically not an exaggeration. We're lucky we're also literal family, I couldn't imagine our jobs being done with a more disjointed pantheon."


Jin : Right... yeah, better focus on this mess at hand first. Follow me please.

He takes them into the main camp, and lays out the map of the entire territory. There are 6 other encampment, around the main one, all positioned into a square formation. They appear to be marked by elements.

Center : main camp, armory and health clinic
West : ice and frost
Southwest : water
Northwest : wind
East : fire
Southeast : earth
Northeast : lightning
Jin : At the moment, the west and southwest are the enemies' main target. The west, because that's our main force of cold magic, to deal with them. The southwest, because that's our water supply. The enemies usually send snipers and gunners, and other long-range attackers to the west, but mostly melee to the southwest. This is so that they can poison our water supply, too.

He then points to the east.

Jin : On the other side of our territory, the enemies want to target the east camp because that's where our weapons are made and maintained. They want to get our weapons.

He looks back up at the two dragons.

Jin : The enemies usually attack in waves, every night. As far as I've seen, they usually go in a full blitz to overwhelm us as quick as possible. Now, with their assassin in, I have a feeling they're gonna throw the biggest assault ever at us. But, with your squad being here with us, this is also our chance. Tonight, we won't just try to hold our positions. We will press the attack, and have at them, full force.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Yes. He's been using the bushes as cover, there's only so much the drone could have done about that even before he kicked a bomb at it."


Reindeer druid : Alright, let me see...

He closes his eyes and brings his hands together, then as he focuses his power to try to sense something, he brings his hand up (eyes still closed) as if to look for it. Until he points at the west.

Reindeer druid : Someone was in the bushes in this direction.

Fennec scout : ... Đấy là hướng về doanh trại báo tuyết.
(That's the snow leopards' camp.)

The druid looks at the scout, confused.

Reindeer druid : Sao một tên sa giông lại ra chỗ lạnh ngắt đấy làm gì ?
(Why would a newt go to that blistering-cold place ?)

Fennec scout : Tôi không biết. Nhưng vẫn nên lần theo.
(I don't know, but we should still follow.)

The two then beckon the rabbit to follow them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : Alright, let me see...
> 
> He closes his eyes and brings his hands together, then as he focuses his power to try to sense something, he brings his hand up (eyes still closed) as if to look for it. Until he points at the west.
> 
> ...


The rabbit would follow them, as agreed.  He was still grumbling a bit about his damaged drone.

However, going near the camp, he'd suddenly pipe up.

Klaxon: "Hold it!"

Klaxon would point to some nearby shrub roots.

Klaxon: "Those roots don't look natural to me."

And indeed said roots would not come up as plants to that reindeer druid.  In fact, there were rows of said false roots.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Then he informs the snow leopards of the intels and antidotes about to come in.
> That strange language that the dragons don't understand, again.
> Then he looks back at the two dragons.





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Right... yeah, better focus on this mess at hand first. Follow me please.
> 
> He takes them into the main camp, and lays out the map of the entire territory. There are 6 other encampment, around the main one, all positioned into a square formation. They appear to be marked by elements.
> 
> ...


"Agreed.  They will never understand what hit them.  This one, I will enjoy."

Oliver did think for a moment.

"One did try to use their communicator to warn their troops of the two of us... so they may bring out weapons they've never used on you before.  Be aware of that chance."


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

*Nydos was suddenly glowing with the same purple energy as the amphibians he had destroyed except it was his aura*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Agreed.  They will never understand what hit them.  This one, I will enjoy."
> 
> Oliver did think for a moment.
> 
> "One did try to use their communicator to warn their troops of the two of us... so they may bring out weapons they've never used on you before.  Be aware of that chance."


He nods.

Jin : Which is why we always gotta be prepared for the worst. Here, put these on.

He gives the two dragons two similar wrist devices, but of different sizes to fit their hands. There are 3 buttons, labeled white hole, wormhole and black hole.

Jin : It has three functions. "White hole" gives you a gravity-energy shield around you, which will block off everything at you, but only to a degree. If the shield is too damaged and breaks, it will take a bit for the shield to recharge back up. "Wormhole" lets you create a personal wormhole at your location, which can take you to any of the seven camps, and back. It takes roughly 3 seconds to make a wormhole, so be careful. Finally, "black hole". It's similar to white hole in that it's a shield, but it absorbs the kinetic energy from outside, such as gunshots fired at you. If the force is too much, the black hole will break, and will take a bit to recharge. Though, the white hole and black hole shields are separate features, so if one is down, you can immediately switch to the other.

Then, he gestures for them to follow him.

Jin : Come with me to the armory please.

And he throws his hand outward, opening a wormhole for all three of them. It seems he's pretty experienced at this type of magic, he does it without so much as focusing for a second.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The rabbit would follow them, as agreed.  He was still grumbling a bit about his damaged drone.
> 
> However, going near the camp, he'd suddenly pipe up.
> 
> ...


Reindeer druid : ... You're right.

He takes out his hunting rifle and load it up, then takes aim at the false roots, as he slowly approaches it. The fennec also readies his silencer and follows suit.
At the same time, the actual nearby roots and vines start to shift, as controlled by his magic, and move towards the false roots. It seems he wants to see if these false roots are some kind of illusion magic, holographic decoy, or something similar.


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He nods.
> 
> Jin : Which is why we always gotta be prepared for the worst. Here, put these on.
> 
> ...


“hmmm maybe I should destroy them”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “hmmm maybe I should destroy them”


Jin just clicks his tongue, takes a deep breath, and chuckles.

Jin : Yes. I get it. May I ask, is there anything else you would like to share with the class, Mr. 'God of Destruction' ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin just clicks his tongue, takes a deep breath, and chuckles.
> 
> Jin : Yes. I get it. May I ask, is there anything else you would like to share with the class, Mr. 'God of Destruction' ?


“name’s Nydos by the way and I was talking to myself”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “name’s Nydos by the way and I was talking to myself”


Jin : Oh. My 'apologies'.

No, he's not.

Jin : I thought you were suggesting something. You know, it's hard to tell when you just spoke it up pretty verbal about it.


Universe said:


> “hmmm maybe I should destroy them”


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Oh. My 'apologies'.
> 
> No, he's not.
> 
> Jin : I thought you were suggesting something. You know, it's hard to tell when you just spoke it up pretty verbal about it.


*Nydos turns and stares at him*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos turns and stares at him*


Jin also just stands there, arms crossed, and looking back at Nydos, while waiting for the two dragons to follow him to the armory.
He looks like, half of him is expecting a salty god to throw a fit in his face. The other half, doesn't care what Nydos would do.


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin also just stands there, arms crossed, and looking back at Nydos, while waiting for the two dragons to follow him to the armory.
> He looks like, half of him is expecting a salty god to throw a fit in his face. The other half, doesn't care what Nydos would do.


“whatever it’s not important other then the fact that voidstone can kill me if I’m not careful”


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

*Nydos hates slavery and one of the things that makes him angry is slavery*


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

“I can tolerate a lot of things I cannot tolerate slavery so whoever did this is going to get destroyed”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : ... You're right.
> 
> He takes out his hunting rifle and load it up, then takes aim at the false roots, as he slowly approaches it. The fennec also readies his silencer and follows suit.
> At the same time, the actual nearby roots and vines start to shift, as controlled by his magic, and move towards the false roots. It seems he wants to see if these false roots are some kind of illusion magic, holographic decoy, or something similar.


*Click.*

That sound brought everyone, assuming they had any sense, to a swift halt.  It seemed to emanate from the roots that had moved forward, rather than being noises from directly underneath them.

*Click click click click.*

Klaxon: "HIT THE DIRT!"

Klaxon immediately went prone, as several canisters - topped with the false roots - shot up about a meter into the air and exploded!  The canister explosions sent scrap metal fragments in all directions.

Thanks to advancing the roots, there was enough distance to react.  Going fully prone was the ideal solution, though the taurs may have had some issues getting low enough quick enough.  Alternatively, the wrist devices would come in handy for stopping a blow like this.


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *Click.*
> 
> That sound brought everyone, assuming they had any sense, to a swift halt.  It seemed to emanate from the roots that had moved forward, rather than being noises from directly underneath them.
> 
> ...


*Nydos destroys the shrapnel*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos destroys the shrapnel*


_((Time out a second, I thought Nydos, Jin, and Oliver were elsewhere compared to Klaxon and the reindeer and fennec?  How'd he even see the shrapnel?))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Time out a second, I thought Nydos, Jin, and Oliver were elsewhere compared to Klaxon and the reindeer and fennec?  How'd he even see the shrapnel?))_


(Nydos has good vision)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He nods.
> 
> Jin : Which is why we always gotta be prepared for the worst. Here, put these on.
> 
> ...





PC Master Race said:


> Jin also just stands there, arms crossed, and looking back at Nydos, while waiting for the two dragons to follow him to the armory.
> He looks like, half of him is expecting a salty god to throw a fit in his face. The other half, doesn't care what Nydos would do.





Universe said:


> “whatever it’s not important other then the fact that voidstone can kill me if I’m not careful”





Universe said:


> *Nydos hates slavery and one of the things that makes him angry is slavery*





Universe said:


> “I can tolerate a lot of things I cannot tolerate slavery so whoever did this is going to get destroyed”


Oliver looked impressed by the wormhole.

"Nydos has a lot of reasons to be pissed about slavery.  Some of them... recent.  Let's go."

Oliver started to go through, then hesitated.

"By the way, Nydos, what was with the hand wave all of a sudden?"

Oliver would step through the wormhole to the armory as asked.


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked impressed by the wormhole.
> 
> "Nydos has a lot of reasons to be pissed about slavery.  Some of them... recent.  Let's go."
> 
> ...


“a bomb just went off”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos destroys the shrapnel*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Time out a second, I thought Nydos, Jin, and Oliver were elsewhere compared to Klaxon and the reindeer and fennec?  How'd he even see the shrapnel?))_





Universe said:


> (Nydos has good vision)


((Good vision is one thing, but Nydos is INSIDE a tent, he shouldn't be able to see anything outside, so this is not possible))



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *Click.*
> 
> That sound brought everyone, assuming they had any sense, to a swift halt.  It seemed to emanate from the roots that had moved forward, rather than being noises from directly underneath them.
> 
> ...


The reindeer, with his gravity shield activated, braces himself in front of Klaxon, to shield the rabbit from the shrapnel.
The fennec scout, upon hearing the clicking noises thanks to his hearing sense, also quickly activates his gravity shield and gets down. Thanks to him having paws instead of hooves, he can get down a tad bit easier.
From a distance, the snow leopards hear the explosion to the east. Just when they hear the reindeer from their communicator.

Reindeer druid : Tên thích khách đang đến chỗ mọi người, cẩn thận những bụi cây.
(The assassin is coming at you, be careful at the bushes.)

The snow leopards grab their guns and spread put around the perimeter, staying away from and aiming at the bushes.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked impressed by the wormhole.
> 
> "Nydos has a lot of reasons to be pissed about slavery.  Some of them... recent.  Let's go."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “a bomb just went off”


By the time the bomb goes off, and Oliver and Nydos talking about it, Jin is already in the armory, oblivious of what happened.
Stepping through the wormhole to the armory, in front of them is a massive barn repurposed into a workshop and armory, with a sign that reads *Workshop and Armory 3-45* above the door. The building is 60 meters long, 12 meters wide and roughly 12 meters tall. There are also blacksmith equipment outside the armory : an anvil almost the size of a desk, and forge about as big as four wells combined. Both of them are made of pure magma stones. On top of the anvil, there is fire constantly burning. Inside the forge is pure lava. There is also a ray of fire sunlight shining upon the anvil and the forge.
Standing guard around the perimeter are tigers, lions, horses, griffins and hippogriffs. Those with wings also have some kind of fire aura on their feathers and at the tip of their tail. They are armed with mostly automatic guns like SMGs and assault rifles.

Jin : This is where I make the weapons. And with tonight being our very first assault back at them, I'm gonna need to make sure everyone is well-armed. What do you two usually use, in terms of weapons ? Just in case you can't use your powers.


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ((Good vision is one thing, but Nydos is INSIDE a tent, he shouldn't be able to see anything outside, so this is not possible))
> 
> 
> The reindeer, with his gravity shield activated, braces himself in front of Klaxon, to shield the rabbit from the shrapnel.
> ...


*Nydos chuckles but decides to humor him* “a laser blaster sword”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> By the time the bomb goes off, and Oliver and Nydos talking about it, Jin is already in the armory, oblivious of what happened.
> Stepping through the wormhole to the armory, in front of them is a massive barn repurposed into a workshop and armory, with a sign that reads *Workshop and Armory 3-45* above the door. The building is 60 meters long, 12 meters wide and roughly 12 meters tall. There are also blacksmith equipment outside the armory : an anvil almost the size of a desk, and forge about as big as four wells combined. Both of them are made of pure magma stones. On top of the anvil, there is fire constantly burning. Inside the forge is pure lava. There is also a ray of fire sunlight shining upon the anvil and the forge.
> Standing guard around the perimeter are tigers, lions, horses, griffins and hippogriffs. Those with wings also have some kind of fire aura on their feathers and at the tip of their tail. They are armed with mostly automatic guns like SMGs and assault rifles.
> 
> Jin : This is where I make the weapons. And with tonight being our very first assault back at them, I'm gonna need to make sure everyone is well-armed. What do you two usually use, in terms of weapons ? Just in case you can't use your powers.


"You're looking at knives or daggers in my case.  Short weapons, basically.  I'm small even compared to the norm, I need weapons that I can maneuver quickly."



PC Master Race said:


> The reindeer, with his gravity shield activated, braces himself in front of Klaxon, to shield the rabbit from the shrapnel.
> The fennec scout, upon hearing the clicking noises thanks to his hearing sense, also quickly activates his gravity shield and gets down. Thanks to him having paws instead of hooves, he can get down a tad bit easier.
> From a distance, the snow leopards hear the explosion to the east. Just when they hear the reindeer from their communicator.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "That was way too close."

Klaxon brushed himself off.

Klaxon: "Those were frog-mines! This empire's used them before, they're designed specifically to maim even though they generally wind up lethal instead. This is BAD."


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

*Nydos looks like he’s going to slap the amphibians into oblivion*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos chuckles but decides to humor him* “a laser blaster sword”


Judging from Nydos' response, Jin has a feeling he doesn't take the offer serious.
But the taur is still serious about it.

Jin : A light saber then ? I can work with that. And you ?

He looks over to Oliver.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You're looking at knives or daggers in my case. Short weapons, basically. I'm small even compared to the norm, I need weapons that I can maneuver quickly."


Jin : Daggers. Got it.

He opens the workshop. It is a single, massive room, with almost hundreds of weapons inside, hanging on the walls. They are mostly black and white, but the are also golden-yellow ones, on the opposite side of the room.
He looks around to look for the daggers, and picks one. It's clearly fit for his hand, so for Oliver it's just too oversized.





Then he grabs a sword.





He holds the two items in front of the two dragons.

Jin : Is this the *design* you're looking for ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "That was way too close."
> 
> Klaxon brushed himself off.
> 
> Klaxon: "Those were frog-mines! This empire's used them before, they're designed specifically to maim even though they generally wind up lethal instead. This is BAD."


Reindeer druid : They're really stepping up their game with us, huh...

He takes off the wrist device, which shuts down the gravity shield around him, and gives it to the rabbit.

Reindeer druid : You wear it, and push on the button that says "white hole". It'd give you a shield to keep you safe from most danger. If anything bad happens, we need you. Don't worry about me.

From the tone of his voice, it sounds as if he's mentally prepared for this to be his last day.
Then he beckons the rabbit and fennec to press on, towards the snow leopards' camp. Also informing them through the communicator.

Reindeer druid : Mọi người chú ý không ra khỏi khu vực của mình, và dẹp hết các bụi cây xung quanh. Tên thích khách đấy có thể đã gài mìn trong đấy đấy.
(Everyone, do not leave the perimeter, and clear out all the bushes around. The assassin might have planted land mines in the bushes.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Judging from Nydos' response, Jin has a feeling he doesn't take the offer serious.
> But the taur is still serious about it.
> 
> Jin : A light saber then ? I can work with that. And you ?
> ...


Oliver looked at the weapon, then at his hand.  He did have an option if this was the best he could get, but as it currently stood, the dagger might as well have been a greatsword to him.

"The right design, yes."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : They're really stepping up their game with us, huh...
> 
> He takes off the wrist device, which shuts down the gravity shield around him, and gives it to the rabbit.
> 
> ...


Klaxon was a bit surprised he was given the wrist device, but he did put it on, nevertheless.

He pressed on, as directed.  He suddenly stopped and activated the wrist device.

Klaxon: "Hold up. I think I see what looks like slime bombs as well. See how there's vials under some of the bushes? They're slightly corrosive, but more importantly they'll glue you to the spot if they go off next to you. It's agonizing and good luck trying to free yourself from it if you're got fur or feathers."


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Judging from Nydos' response, Jin has a feeling he doesn't take the offer serious.
> But the taur is still serious about it.
> 
> Jin : A light saber then ? I can work with that. And you ?
> ...


*Nydos shrugs* “it’ll do for now”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked at the weapon, then at his hand.  He did have an option if this was the best he could get, but as it currently stood, the dagger might as well have been a greatsword to him.
> 
> "The right design, yes."





Universe said:


> *Nydos shrugs* “it’ll do for now”


Jin : Well, I gotta ask for the design first, before getting to the actual size. Now, I can enchant the weapon too, if you'd like. Don't expect crazy things like stopping time or cutting through the fabric of time and space though. I can give you one of the six elements, being fire, frost, lightning, earth, water, or wind. But, to make up for having just one element, it can be extremely strong.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon was a bit surprised he was given the wrist device, but he did put it on, nevertheless.
> 
> He pressed on, as directed.  He suddenly stopped and activated the wrist device.
> 
> Klaxon: "Hold up. I think I see what looks like slime bombs as well. See how there's vials under some of the bushes? They're slightly corrosive, but more importantly they'll glue you to the spot if they go off next to you. It's agonizing and good luck trying to free yourself from it if you're got fur or feathers."


The druid looks at the rabbit's direction, and indeed does see vials there.

Reindeer druid : Lots of nasty shit, as expected from those amphibian lots...

Using his plant magic, he controls the vines and roots to wrap around the vials and press them down, effectively burying them deep down. If they go off, at least the roots should be enough to withstand the corrosion.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well, I gotta ask for the design first, before getting to the actual size. Now, I can enchant the weapon too, if you'd like. Don't expect crazy things like stopping time or cutting through the fabric of time and space though. I can give you one of the six elements, being fire, frost, lightning, earth, water, or wind. But, to make up for having just one element, it can be extremely strong.


Oliver nodded.  He knew ways of finding these "crazy things" but this was not the time.  Another species was making an offer, it wasn't his game to refuse it.

"Lightning.  The other three main planets these amphibians hold have lots of water, it will come in handy there as well as this fight."



PC Master Race said:


> The druid looks at the rabbit's direction, and indeed does see vials there.
> 
> Reindeer druid : Lots of nasty shit, as expected from those amphibian lots...
> 
> Using his plant magic, he controls the vines and roots to wrap around the vials and press them down, effectively burying them deep down. If they go off, at least the roots should be enough to withstand the corrosion.


That was in fact enough to deal with the slime bombs.

Klaxon: "So shrapnel bombs and goo bombs... what other trap did these amphibians use in a previous war..."

Klaxon thought for a moment.

Klaxon: "Keep an eye out for tripwires. These amphibians tend to tie them to poison smoke bombs. They also have a bomb loaded with batrachotoxin darts, but those are more of a remote-detonation bomb and aren't suited for booby traps..."


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well, I gotta ask for the design first, before getting to the actual size. Now, I can enchant the weapon too, if you'd like. Don't expect crazy things like stopping time or cutting through the fabric of time and space though. I can give you one of the six elements, being fire, frost, lightning, earth, water, or wind. But, to make up for having just one element, it can be extremely strong.
> 
> 
> The druid looks at the rabbit's direction, and indeed does see vials there.
> ...


“lightning works for me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver nodded. He knew ways of finding these "crazy things" but this was not the time. Another species was making an offer, it wasn't his game to refuse it.
> 
> "Lightning. The other three main planets these amphibians hold have lots of water, it will come in handy there as well as this fight."





Universe said:


> “lightning works for me”


Jin : Alright then. Follow me please.

He puts the two weapons back on the shelves, then beckons the two to come with him outside, to the forge.

Jin : Now, before I work on your weapons, I need you to concentrate your power, specifically lightning, into some kind of orb, and hold it above this forge, please. I'll show you.

The other taurs nearby hear what Jin says and glance back, then look at each other with a nod and a smile, like they're expecting something.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That was in fact enough to deal with the slime bombs.
> 
> Klaxon: "So shrapnel bombs and goo bombs... what other trap did these amphibians use in a previous war..."
> 
> ...


Reindeer druid : Smoke bomb ?... Not a surprise... considering we taurs have enhanced smelling senses, those nuggets don't even try to hide anymore, they'd just mess up our nose and send us on a spiritual journey before we even know what hit us.

He clicks his tongue, unamused and a bit embarrassed.

Reindeer druid : ... Where could that little amphibian even be anyway ? We're in the open, only some bushes between us and the snow leopards' camp, and I only sense tracks of him in the bushes... but they're all over the place...

He gets suspicious.

Reindeer druid : ... Is he trying to throw us off ?

The fennec looks up at the reindeer, worried.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright then. Follow me please.
> 
> He puts the two weapons back on the shelves, then beckons the two to come with him outside, to the forge.
> 
> ...


*Nydos smirks and focuses his destructive lighting into the orb in his hand*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

(where am I?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (where am I?)


(I think you're at the main encampment with the taurs ? Or already following the two dragons to the armory)
(If you stick around the camp, you can introduce yourself and the soldiers can guide you around the layout of the territory, or learn about their assault plan tonight, etc ; or you can get to the armory to have a magic-made-weapon of your choice, done by yours truly  )


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I think you're at the main encampment with the taurs ? Or already following the two dragons to the armory)
> (If you stick around the camp, you can introduce yourself and the soldiers can guide you around the layout of the territory, or learn about their assault plan tonight, etc ; or you can get to the armory to have a magic-made-weapon of your choice, done by yours truly  )


(then im going to the armory XD also... for now Im only using Esmeray... none of my other sonas)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (then im going to the armory XD also... for now Im only using Esmeray... none of my other sonas)


(Aye, then you can choose one element you want your weapon to have, or none ; it's up to you)
(You can choose from fire, earth, frost, water, lightning and wind)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Aye, then you can choose one element you want your weapon to have, or none ; it's up to you)
> (You can choose from fire, earth, frost, water, lightning and wind)


(Hmmmmm is toxin an option or a shadow? if not... Frost plz (unless I get a bow then it would be wind) )


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (Hmmmmm is toxin an option or a shadow? if not... Frost plz (unless I get a bow then it would be wind) )


(Most weapons are ok, buuut not bow, unfortunately ; long-range weapons are mostly guns)
(Toxin can work, but not shadow, too vague)
(In fact why don't ya rp in the scene too  start at here)



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well, I gotta ask for the design first, before getting to the actual size. Now, I can enchant the weapon too, if you'd like. Don't expect crazy things like stopping time or cutting through the fabric of time and space though. I can give you one of the six elements, being fire, frost, lightning, earth, water, or wind. But, to make up for having just one element, it can be extremely strong.


(But we're outside the armory, at the forge)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Most weapons are ok, buuut not bow, unfortunately ; long-range weapons are mostly guns)
> (Toxin can work, but not shadow, too vague)
> (In fact why don't ya rp in the scene too  start at here)
> 
> ...


(K... also is duel wielding of 2 weapons an option? and imma use Demma instead because I need a backstory for her)

Demma: "Powerful huh?" *raises eyebrow* "any limits on design?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (K... also is duel wielding of 2 weapons an option? and imma use Demma instead because I need a backstory for her)
> 
> Demma: "Powerful huh?" *raises eyebrow* "any limits on design?"


(Sure, dual-wielding is totally fine)

Jin : No, no limit on the design. Dagger, knife, straight sword, saber, great sword, super-sized great sword, hand axe, two-handed battle axe, mace, hammer, two-handed sledgehammer, polearm, handgun, shotgun, assault-rifle, SMG, sniper-rifle, heavy machine gun, anything you like.

He gestures back at the armory inside.








						Artwork Gallery for Steelite -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Jin : And the element you like, too. Then... just sit back and lemme work my magic, heh.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Sure, dual-wielding is totally fine)
> 
> Jin : No, no limit on the design. Dagger, knife, straight sword, saber, great sword, super-sized great sword, hand axe, two-handed battle axe, mace, hammer, two-handed sledgehammer, polearm, handgun, shotgun, assault-rifle, SMG, sniper-rifle, heavy machine gun, anything you like.
> 
> ...


Demma: "I already have a sniper so Im going with blades" *Looks around for a minute* "Sword 46-2 and Knife-1 or if you can make it shorter I'll take 2 Sword 19's"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

*Nydos gives Jin his orb*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "I already have a sniper so Im going with blades" *Looks around for a minute* "Sword 46-2 and Knife-1 or if you can make it shorter I'll take 2 Sword 19's"


Jin : Oh, sword 19 ? It's an old design, I haven't got around to really update it with my new design yet... so I suppose I'll go with sword 46-2 and knife 1 for you. Hope you don't mind. Now then, do you have an element in mind, or just plain physical ?



Universe said:


> *Nydos gives Jin his orb*


Jin : Thanks, that'll do.

He takes the orb, and holds it above the forge, then lets go of his hand. The orb just hovers above the forge, suspended midair by gravity energy.
He looks back at Demma.

Jin : If you have an element for your weapon, focus your energy of that element into an orb, like Nydos did there, please. And I'll work on the rest.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Oh, sword 19 ? It's an old design, I haven't got around to really update it with my new design yet... so I suppose I'll go with sword 46-2 and knife 1 for you. Hope you don't mind. Now then, do you have an element in mind, or just plain physical ?
> 
> 
> Jin : Thanks, that'll do.
> ...


Demma: "Wind and Frost if I can?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "Wind and Frost if I can?"


He ponders for a bit.

Jin : In that case... you can have one element for each weapon. Which one would you like to have wind, sword or knife ?

He explains more.

Jin : My suggestion is, wind for the sword. It's a powerful element, always changing and moving, and definitely never silent. it requires space and distance to achieve the most of its strength, but that's also when it shines the brightest. And the long blade will be perfect to guide the wind, flow with the wind, to bring down your enemies.

Then he points to the knife.

Jin : Frost, for the knife. It's not on the move as much as the wind, it's more on the "silent" type, if you get what I mean. Silent and slow, but deadly. It's not as loud as the thunder roar, the wind blow, the fire burn, or the water crashing. It just creeps into the vicinity, and before you know it, it's already upon you.

He chuckles.

Jin : But, that's just my two cents on it. If you like to have a wind dagger and a frost blade, I can still get it done for you.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He ponders for a bit.
> 
> Jin : In that case... you can have one element for each weapon. Which one would you like to have wind, sword or knife ?
> 
> ...


Demma: "but if the knife controls air doesn't that mean that If i threw it it could go at extreme speeds? But I will listen to your advice... create them how you would"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "but if the knife controls air doesn't that mean that If i threw it it could go at extreme speeds? But I will listen to your advice... create them how you would"


Jin : Oh, did I tell you that you can just use your wind sword to send out crescent waves of air to strike at your enemies ? Because yes. That's exactly what your wind blade can do. Just an element, nothing crazy like opening portals between dimensions or trapping your victims' souls or absorbing their life force or any of that, heh. Just an element. But that's the gist of it. You can be as creative as you want with how it works for you. Sky's not even the limit anymore, aye ?

He points at Nydos' lightning orb hovering above the forge.

Jin : When you're ready, focus your energy of element frost and wind, into an orb, like that. And leave the rest to me.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Oh, did I tell you that you can just use your wind sword to send out crescent waves of air to strike at your enemies ? Because yes. That's exactly what your wind blade can do. Just an element, nothing crazy like opening portals between dimensions or trapping your victims' souls or absorbing their life force or any of that, heh. Just an element. But that's the gist of it. You can be as creative as you want with how it works for you. Sky's not even the limit anymore, aye ?
> 
> He points at Nydos' lightning orb hovering above the forge.
> 
> Jin : When you're ready, focus your energy of element frost and wind, into an orb, like that. And leave the rest to me.


Demma: *sighs and focuses her energy... whatever that looks like*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos gives Jin his orb*





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *sighs and focuses her energy... whatever that looks like*


With the energy orbs above the forge, Jin goes to get and prepare the materials. Mostly iron, silver and white-gold ingots. He sets them next to the forge, then begins to work on the weapons.
This is also when some other taurs standing nearby look over to watch him, looking pretty eager and excited.

First, he conjures the sunlight and lays it out into some kind of "grid", and lays it on top of the anvil. All perfectly even together.
Then, he focuses gravity magic (black in color) to... draw upon the grid. Almost like drawing a vector. They could see that he's drawing based on the weapon designs they picked.

Once the designs are done, perfectly aligned above the grid, he moves on to focus on the energy orb.
As he concentrates on his power, the fire and lava from beneath the forge begin to rise, with magma in the mix. The sunlight above the orbs get brighter, and the three could see waves of plasma along the sunlight rays as well.
The three orbs of energy literally *melt* away, dissolving into the mix of lava, magma, fire, sunlight and plasma, like liquid.
He then moves the melted energy into the weapons design, and pours it in. The gravity magic now acts like some kind of "mold" to keep the shape together. It seems that the energy is for the area of impact (in this case, the blades of the knives and swords that they chose).
For Nydos' lightning saber though, the blade does not have any gravity mold. Instead, the lightning energy is laid out to look similar to the shape of the blade that Nydos chose earlier.
Strangely enough, the energy retains the original color and properties, not at all affected even when literally melted into the fire magic.
Once it's done, Jin does the same for the three metals, also melting them down with his fire magic, then pouring them in the gravity mold. They appear to be for the grip. The way he does it is that the three metals always overlay on each other, possibly a way to reinforce and ensure the durability of the weapons.

As the weapons are finished, Jin focuses his power to open a wormhole. This time to... the moon, from the earth. Through there, a ray of moonlight, along with waves of stellar wind, shines upon the weapons, cooling them down and solidifying them into actual physical objects.

When finally done with the physical property of the weapons, being so that they can be held and used like normal, he closes the wormhole and opens another. Or, a lot others. This time, several wormholes, all around him !
From the other sides of those wormholes, there are rays of starlight shining down on the weapons, along with nebula clouds and aurora waves coming in. The weapons seem to be "charged" up with the combined astral force.

And once it's finally done, the weapons are ready. Demma's sword has a faint wind aura along the blade, while her knife has a faint, cold frost aura. As for Nydos, the sword functions like a light saber. The blade is made of pure lightning and does not have a physical, solid shape, but still has some form of a double-edge sword. It glows in yellow, with electrical sparks along it.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> With the energy orbs above the forge, Jin goes to get and prepare the materials. Mostly iron, silver and white-gold ingots. He sets them next to the forge, then begins to work on the weapons.
> This is also when some other taurs standing nearby look over to watch him, looking pretty eager and excited.
> 
> First, he conjures the sunlight and lays it out into some kind of "grid", and lays it on top of the anvil. All perfectly even together.
> ...


Demma: *walks up* "they ready to wield?" 
(also can I save the pictures of the blades?)


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> With the energy orbs above the forge, Jin goes to get and prepare the materials. Mostly iron, silver and white-gold ingots. He sets them next to the forge, then begins to work on the weapons.
> This is also when some other taurs standing nearby look over to watch him, looking pretty eager and excited.
> 
> First, he conjures the sunlight and lays it out into some kind of "grid", and lays it on top of the anvil. All perfectly even together.
> ...


“nice ok now I’m impressed”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *walks up* "they ready to wield?"
> (also can I save the pictures of the blades?)


(Sure, just remember to credit me please)

Jin : Yep, all yours, and ready to go. It's essentially YOUR energy, your element, made into the weapon, so you can still control most of its power.



Universe said:


> “nice ok now I’m impressed”


That's about the best compliment he's heard from the god of destruction, up until now. He smiles.

Jin : All's in a day's work. This is how I've been able to keep my people armed and prepared, no matter how hard the enemies try to attack and cut off our supply lines. They'll never be able to really take us out, as long as I am still standing.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Sure, just remember to credit me please)
> 
> Jin : Yep, all yours, and ready to go. It's essentially YOUR energy, your element, made into the weapon, so you can still control most of its power.
> 
> ...


Demma: *puts the knife in its sheath* "nice and light weight" *hovers a bit* "and I can see the sword works as I pictured... does it work when not in my hand though?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Sure, just remember to credit me please)
> 
> Jin : Yep, all yours, and ready to go. It's essentially YOUR energy, your element, made into the weapon, so you can still control most of its power.
> 
> ...


“okay can it destroy like I can?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

“I wonder what you could do with Celestial steel.”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “okay can it destroy like I can?”


The taur just chuckles at Nydos' question.

Jin : ... It is your lightning magic at full power. Let's put it that way. That is, in terms of power. But, and I'll address Demma's question here too...



TrixieFox said:


> does it work when not in my hand though?


Jin : For the most part, no. For example, Nydos can't use Oliver's lightning knife the same as Olvier does. Oliver cannot use Nydos' lightning sword the same as Nydos does. Someone with element frost, cannot use Demma's frost knife the same way that Demma can. At the very basic, the weapon does elemental damage in each attack, but that's all. For special attacks such as sending out lightning strikes, air waves, and so on, it can only be done by the person whose energy was used to make it.



Universe said:


> “I wonder what you could do with Celestial steel.”


Jin : Considering a promotion for me already ?

He jokingly replies, and chuckles. Though, if he does earn their trust, it would mean his people won't be looked down upon so much anymore.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taur just chuckles at Nydos' question.
> 
> Jin : ... It is your lightning magic at full power. Let's put it that way. That is, in terms of power. But, and I'll address Demma's question here too...
> 
> Jin : For the most part, no. For example, Nydos can't use Oliver's lightning knife the same as Olvier does. Oliver cannot use Nydos' lightning sword the same as Nydos does. Someone with element frost, cannot use Demma's frost knife the same way that Demma can. At the very basic, the weapon does elemental damage in each attack, but that's all. For special attacks such as sending out lightning strikes, air waves, and so on, it can only be done by the person whose energy was used to make it.


Demma: "but... like if I sheath the sword... can I still fly?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taur just chuckles at Nydos' question.
> 
> Jin : ... It is your lightning magic at full power. Let's put it that way. That is, in terms of power. But, and I'll address Demma's question here too...
> 
> ...


“I haven’t seen this quality of smithing in centuries”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "but... like if I sheath the sword... can I still fly?"


Jin : Fly ?

He tilts his head.

Jin : You mean, using your sword to fly ? Or your element wind to fly ? Or... ?

(I don't know what species Demma is, so if she's a dragon or anything with wings, you'll have to excuse me here)



Universe said:


> “I haven’t seen this quality of smithing in centuries”


Jin : Well, I'll try not to disappoint you then. Maybe once this whole war is dealt with, I might think of applying to be an entity that governs weapons, fire and war, heh. If there's a job offer for that somewhere.

He chuckles.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Fly ?
> 
> He tilts his head.
> 
> ...


“I think that can be arranged”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Fly ?
> 
> He tilts his head.
> 
> ...


(Demma is a Demon/Wolf hybrid... not yet to the point of getting wings)
Demma: "Using the elemental abilities of the sword"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think that can be arranged”


Jin : I look forward to it, heh. Why don't you tell me what "celestial steel" is like, so I'll know what to look out for ?



TrixieFox said:


> (Demma is a Demon/Wolf hybrid... not yet to the point of getting wings)
> Demma: "Using the elemental abilities of the sword"


Jin : Ooooooh well you don't even need your sword... uuuh how do I put this...

He tries to think of some way to explain.

Jin : OK, think of it like this. *You still have* element wind and frost. *You can still do wind and frost magic however you want, even without the weapons.* These elemental weapons are just *direct copies* of your elements. Does that make sense ?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I look forward to it, heh. Why don't you tell me what "celestial steel" is like, so I'll know what to look out for ?
> 
> 
> Jin : Ooooooh well you don't even need your sword... uuuh how do I put this...
> ...


Demma: *looks confused* "but I can't control elements"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I look forward to it, heh. Why don't you tell me what "celestial steel" is like, so I'll know what to look out for ?
> 
> 
> Jin : Ooooooh well you don't even need your sword... uuuh how do I put this...
> ...


*Nydos pulls a lump of celestial steel out of his pocket dimension*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *looks confused* "but I can't control elements"


Jin : ... You can't ? Even though you have...

It seems he finally gets the wolf's question now, and nods. But then he shakes his head, looking rather regretful.

Jin : ... In that case, my apologies, but no, you can't exactly use the sword to fly. What you can do with the element of the weapons, depends on what you can do with your elements on your own. So, if you can't control your element wind or frost... then the weapons can only so much as do elemental damage with your attacks, that's all.



Universe said:


> *Nydos pulls a lump of celestial steel out of his pocket dimension*


He looks at the celestial steel in front of him, unsure of... what he's really looking at. Aside from the name, he knows nothing about the properties of this material.

Jin : That's... quite interesting. What can you tell me about it ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

“this is Celestial steel it has insane magical properties”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... You can't ? Even though you have...
> 
> It seems he finally gets the wolf's question now, and nods. But then he shakes his head, looking rather regretful.
> 
> ...


Demma: "well you didn't have what I can control... sadly... so I took the 2 that would cause havoc"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "well you didn't have what I can control... sadly... so I took the 2 that would cause havoc"


Jin : My apologies. I don't really have experience with anything outside the six elements, at least not yet. They're the six elements of nature that we taurs are attuned to, and that's what I've been doing for as long as I could remember. Anything outside that, is out of my league, at least for now. I would love to learn other types to expand what I can do, too. But I'm afraid it'd have to wait until we deal with the amphibians.



Universe said:


> “this is Celestial steel it has insane magical properties”


Jin : ... Such as ?

He looks pretty eager, wanting to hear more.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : My apologies. I don't really have experience with anything outside the six elements, at least not yet. They're the six elements of nature that we taurs are attuned to, and that's what I've been doing for as long as I could remember. Anything outside that, is out of my league, at least for now. I would love to learn other types to expand what I can do, too. But I'm afraid it'd have to wait until we deal with the amphibians.
> 
> 
> Jin : ... Such as ?
> ...


Demma: *holds out her hand it starts smoking... but a evil sinister smoke... not that of fire* "Im a shadow"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : My apologies. I don't really have experience with anything outside the six elements, at least not yet. They're the six elements of nature that we taurs are attuned to, and that's what I've been doing for as long as I could remember. Anything outside that, is out of my league, at least for now. I would love to learn other types to expand what I can do, too. But I'm afraid it'd have to wait until we deal with the amphibians.
> 
> 
> Jin : ... Such as ?
> ...


“it enhances the natural energy of the user”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *holds out her hand it starts smoking... but a evil sinister smoke... not that of fire* "Im a shadow"


He looks at the shadowy smoke in Demma's hand, and shakes his head again.

Jin : Yeah, not exactly what I can make weapons out of, yet. I would have to get an idea of how the power really works, first. Things that are very vague like shadow, soul, creation, destruction, blood and the likes...

He just shrugs.



Universe said:


> “it enhances the natural energy of the user”


Jin : Can you explain more on what "natural energy" that this steel would affect ?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He looks at the shadowy smoke in Demma's hand, and shakes his head again.
> 
> Jin : Yeah, not exactly what I can make weapons out of, yet. I would have to get an idea of how the power really works, first. Things that are very vague like shadow, soul, creation, destruction, blood and the likes...
> 
> ...


Demma: "I also have another ability... is there someone here with the Frost and/or Wind elements... I need some of their blood"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He looks at the shadowy smoke in Demma's hand, and shakes his head again.
> 
> Jin : Yeah, not exactly what I can make weapons out of, yet. I would have to get an idea of how the power really works, first. Things that are very vague like shadow, soul, creation, destruction, blood and the likes...
> 
> ...


“magical energy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "I also have another ability... is there someone here with the Frost and/or Wind elements... I need some of their blood"


His eyes widen at what she said.

Jin : ... You're gonna "learn" how to use element frost or wind, by drinking their blood ?

The look on his face has "NOPE" written all over it.



Universe said:


> “magical energy”


He feels... pretty turned down, at the answer.
Probably not at the properties of the material, but more so Nydos doesn't seem all that interested in giving a proper answer. Instead just bare minimum.
He just shrugs.

Jin : Works for me, I suppose.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> His eyes widen at what she said.
> 
> Jin : ... You're gonna "learn" how to use element frost or wind, by drinking their blood ?
> 
> ...


“my brother explained it that way”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> His eyes widen at what she said.
> 
> Jin : ... You're gonna "learn" how to use element frost or wind, by drinking their blood ?
> 
> The look on his face has "NOPE" written all over it.


Demma: "not *drink *per se..." *shows her wrist which has a scar from a blade before* "mixing DNA... tho I could try drinking..."


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "not *drink *per se..." *shows her wrist which has a scar from a blade before* "mixing DNA... tho I could try drinking..."


“NO!”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “NO!”


Demma: *licks her lips jokingly* "then lets stick with getting their DNA... I need it away from their body... due to my Demon side people seem to turn to ash when my DNA gets in them"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "not *drink *per se..." *shows her wrist which has a scar from a blade before* "mixing DNA... tho I could try drinking..."





Universe said:


> “NO!”


Nydos' exclamation catches the attention of the other taurs standing guard nearby. One of them, a tiger, walks over.

Tiger infantry : Is everything OK, may I ask ?

Jin : Mọi chuyện ổn cả. Không có gì đâu.
(Everything is OK, nothing to worry about.)

There is a lot to worry about, though.



TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *licks her lips jokingly* "then lets stick with getting their DNA... I need it away from their body... due to my Demon side people seem to turn to ash when my DNA gets in them"


As the tiger gets back to his post, Jin looks over to Demma, pretty disturbed. He doesn't know if she's joking, he looks pretty dead-serious instead.

Jin : I am showing you and everyone here the best of my courtesy and respecting your help in fighting back the amphibians... but I would have to ask you not to cross the line.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nydos' exclamation catches the attention of the other taurs standing guard nearby. One of them, a tiger, walks over.
> 
> Tiger infantry : Is everything OK, may I ask ?
> 
> ...


Demma: *ears lay back* "sorry... its just the only way IK to fully get it to work... unless you have just a plain katana or 2 wakizashi's... I'll take care of making it elemental"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *ears lay back* "sorry... its just the only way IK to fully get it to work... unless you have just a plain katana or 2 wakizashi's... I'll take care of making it elemental"


Jin ponders for a bit, then gestures at the wind and frost weapons.

Jin : If you want, I can remove the element property off them, and they'll be just plain weapons. That works for you ?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin ponders for a bit, then gestures at the wind and frost weapons.
> 
> Jin : If you want, I can remove the element property off them, and they'll be just plain weapons. That works for you ?


Demma: "If I can't control the elements... then how does it help me?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "If I can't control the elements... then how does it help me?"


Jin : Well if you can't control the elements, then at the very least the weapons do extra elemental damage. At the very basic, I can break down these details to help you, alright ?

He points at the sword.

Jin : The sword has element wind, which means the damage it can do, depends on the distance it travels to gain the momentum. In other words, if you keep your distance and rush in with an attack, or perform a very wide-arc swing, basically whatever you do to keep the blade in motion for as long as you can, to build up the energy, before going in for the impact. That's how you build up damage with wind weapons, especially swords.

Then he gestures to the knife.

Jin : The knife has element frost. Pretty straight forward. Just keep attacking the target, if they don't die from your stab wounds, then I doubt they can survive from being frozen to death from inside out. And since it's a dagger, it's very lightweight, you have advantage in attack speed. If you can close in and attack them as much as you can before they can counter, you have a better advantage.

Finally, he holds the two weapons in front of her.

Jin : So, here's how I can suggest you to do it. The sword would be your start-combat kind of weapon. Rush in with an attack for as much damage as you can (Jin makes a step forward and does an overhead slash to demonstrate), then switch to the knife (Jin brings out the knife in his left hand), to attack as much as you can (Jin repeatedly stabs the knife into the empty air, in reverse grip). Switch to sword the moment you have to back off and keep the distance (he steps back, with the sword raised), so that when you have the chance to close in, you already have the sword ready to build up the damage. And after you close in on them (Jin thrusts the sword forward), get the knife to mess them up again (Jin performs rapid slashes with the knife again). It's like a dance if you think about it, really, heh.

He gives her back the two weapons.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well if you can't control the elements, then at the very least the weapons do extra elemental damage. At the very basic, I can break down these details to help you, alright ?
> 
> He points at the sword.
> 
> ...


Demma: "ok... but I am serious about the blood thing... I can gain abilities doing that... even if its an enemy... wait..." *turns back to Jin* "are there elementals on the battle field we are attacking?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "ok... but I am serious about the blood thing... I can gain abilities doing that... even if its an enemy... wait..." *turns back to Jin* "are there elementals on the battle field we are attacking?"


Jin : ... Eh, I guess poison and venom can count. But that's mostly from the amphibians, and even then that's using the term "element" pretty loosely. But as far as I'm concerned, the enemies don't have the six elements like we taurs do. Or don't bother to. Why ?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Eh, I guess poison and venom can count. But that's mostly from the amphibians, and even then that's using the term "element" pretty loosely. But as far as I'm concerned, the enemies don't have the six elements like we taurs do. Or don't bother to. Why ?


Demma: *eyes glowed blood red* "because that's how I can kill and get the abilities to work without being judged" *closes her eyes and opens them back to her warm brown eyes... rubs head* "sorry... its a little hard to control sometimes... but I/it is right though"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

*Nydos was glowing with purple destruction energy which happened when he was upset*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *eyes glowed blood red* "because that's how I can kill and get the abilities to work without being judged" *closes her eyes and opens them back to her warm brown eyes... rubs head* "sorry... its a little hard to control sometimes... but I/it is right though"


He probably just witnessed some kind of demonic entity that briefly takes over and speaks through her just now. But rather than getting freaked out, he just gently holds on her hands.

Jin : Sometimes you would be surprised by what you can do, when you don't try to put your powers, your abilities, into account. And you'll see in our battle tonight, too. I have personally trained everyone in the army not to rely on their elemental powers when it comes to fighting, and instead to be creative and adaptive to the situations. So that, even if/when their powers are not effective, they don't have to try to think of some ways to work around that. Instead, they are still very capable with just plain weapons and their wits about 'em.

He gestures at her ears.

Jin : You're a wolf. You have really good hearing and smelling senses. Why not make good use of those as well ? You're pretty agile on your own, use that to your advantage too. Don't just stand there trying to lock off the attack, and instead try to maneuver around the enemy. You have a powerful bite, and your claws are there for a reason. And if nothing else, you have a sniper rifle, so I'm gonna guess your aiming is really good, yeah ?

He tilts his head a bit.

Jin : I'm not trying to shoot you down and discourage you from your pursuit for more powers, it's your choice. I'm just saying, there's a lot more to it than just making sure you can work around restrictions that keep you from wielding your favorite powers, you know ? Heh. Especially if it's for fighting like right now.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He probably just witnessed some kind of demonic entity that briefly takes over and speaks through her just now. But rather than getting freaked out, he just gently holds on her hands.
> 
> Jin : Sometimes you would be surprised by what you can do, when you don't try to put your powers, your abilities, into account. And you'll see in our battle tonight, too. I have personally trained everyone in the army not to rely on their elemental powers when it comes to fighting, and instead to be creative and adaptive to the situations. So that, even if/when their powers are not effective, they don't have to try to think of some ways to work around that. Instead, they are still very capable with just plain weapons and their wits about 'em.
> 
> ...


*Nydos was angry with the amphibian slavers* “I need something to destroy right now”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He probably just witnessed some kind of demonic entity that briefly takes over and speaks through her just now. But rather than getting freaked out, he just gently holds on her hands.
> 
> Jin : Sometimes you would be surprised by what you can do, when you don't try to put your powers, your abilities, into account. And you'll see in our battle tonight, too. I have personally trained everyone in the army not to rely on their elemental powers when it comes to fighting, and instead to be creative and adaptive to the situations. So that, even if/when their powers are not effective, they don't have to try to think of some ways to work around that. Instead, they are still very capable with just plain weapons and their wits about 'em.
> 
> ...


Demma: *rolls up her sleeve to reveal many scars and wounds on that arm* "these are from times that I didn't trust my abilities... and I have countless on my back from when I was a slave... Ik how to use my powers... but I also know how to function without them, Im a former operative I think I can handle a few frogs just fine..." *takes a breath* "sorry... that was rude... thank you for the advice"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *rolls up her sleeve to reveal many scars and wounds on that arm* "these are from times that I didn't trust my abilities... and I have countless on my back from when I was a slave... Ik how to use my powers... but I also know how to function without them, Im a former operative I think I can handle a few frogs just fine..." *takes a breath* "sorry... that was rude... thank you for the advice"


“you were a slave?,My nephew was a slave for a few centuries they beat and whipped him for no reason that’s why I hate slavers and slavery”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you were a slave?,My nephew was a slave for a few centuries they beat and whipped him for no reason that’s why I hate slavers and slavery”


Demma: *her eyes twitched like a seizure... when it stopped one of her eyes was red and one was brown* "yes" she said in a distorted voice "and they had some sort of tech to keep me from aging so IDK how long I was there but I have hundreds of scars to show for it...Vurgoth is the only way I escaped"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos was angry with the amphibian slavers* “I need something to destroy right now”


Jin : Yes, I get it, pal. You've mentioned your ideology for destruction for the 5th or 6th time ever since we met. But *you know the rules and so do I* about the collateral damage that gods gotta stick to, yeah ?... Tonight, when we get our assault to the front line, I'll make sure everyone steer clear from you, deal ?



TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *rolls up her sleeve to reveal many scars and wounds on that arm* "these are from times that I didn't trust my abilities... and I have countless on my back from when I was a slave... Ik how to use my powers... but I also know how to function without them, Im a former operative I think I can handle a few frogs just fine..." *takes a breath* "sorry... that was rude... thank you for the advice"


Jin : It's OK. Just, always remember that not having powers does not make you weak.

He places the weapons back in Demma's hands, and closes them.


Universe said:


> “you were a slave?,My nephew was a slave for a few centuries they beat and whipped him for no reason that’s why I hate slavers and slavery”





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *her eyes twitched like a seizure... when it stopped one of her eyes was red and one was brown* "yes" she said in a distorted voice "and they had some sort of tech to keep me from aging so IDK how long I was there but I have hundreds of scars to show for it...Vurgoth is the only way I escaped"


He tilts his head, unsure of what's happening. But he recognizes thar red eye. And he is a bit concerned at what he's seeing.

Jin : Vurgoth ? What is that ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *her eyes twitched like a seizure... when it stopped one of her eyes was red and one was brown* "yes" she said in a distorted voice "and they had some sort of tech to keep me from aging so IDK how long I was there but I have hundreds of scars to show for it...Vurgoth is the only way I escaped"


“I want to destroy the slavers I would destroy this entire planet if there weren’t any good people on this planet”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yes, I get it, pal. You've mentioned your ideology for destruction for the 5th or 6th time ever since we met. But *you know the rules and so do I* about the collateral damage that gods gotta stick to, yeah ?... Tonight, when we get our assault to the front line, I'll make sure everyone steer clear from you, deal ?
> 
> 
> Jin : It's OK. Just, always remember that not having powers does not make you weak.
> ...


Demma: *starts feeling pain...and falls to her knees* "I wish you wouldn't have asked that" *an eerie red and black glow formed a demonic figure behind Demma* "I AM" the figure said


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yes, I get it, pal. You've mentioned your ideology for destruction for the 5th or 6th time ever since we met. But *you know the rules and so do I* about the collateral damage that gods gotta stick to, yeah ?... Tonight, when we get our assault to the front line, I'll make sure everyone steer clear from you, deal ?
> 
> 
> Jin : It's OK. Just, always remember that not having powers does not make you weak.
> ...


“Do you know what it’s like to be treated like a tool instead of a living being that has emotions?” *Nydos asks tearing up for the first time in millennia his tears were beautiful purple diamonds* “I care about my family so much you want to know how I know so much about these amphibians BECAUSE I WAS THEIR SLAVE ONCE TOO I only got out because I destroyed my master he never called me by my proper name only the savage beast”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I want to destroy the slavers I would destroy this entire planet if there weren’t any good people on this planet”


Demma: *still on the ground* "yeah slavers are annoying"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *starts feeling pain...and falls to her knees* "I wish you wouldn't have asked that" *an eerie red and black glow formed a demonic figure behind Demma* "I AM" the figure said


All the taurs around the vicinity are startled and take aim at the demonic figure behind Demma. Jin included.

Tiger infantry : Ông Vỹ ! Cái gì đấy !?
(Jin ! What is that !?)

Jin : Mọi người giữ yên, đừng nổ súng vội.
(Everyone, stand by, do not open fire yet.)

He looks at the demonic figure... not at all intimidated.
And the demonic figure would know, the silver and white gold of all the weapons aiming at it, would not be good for it in the long run.

Jin : Care to show yourself, eh ?



Universe said:


> “Do you know what it’s like to be treated like a tool instead of a living being that has emotions?” *Nydos asks tearing up for the first time in millennia his tears were beautiful purple diamonds* “I care about my family so much”


Jin : You're not the only one. I can tell you that much.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

“I never thought I would be back here on this horrible planet  I don’t think they remember me but I remember them alright savage beast my name is Nydos they’ll remember my name I’ll make them”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> All the taurs around the vicinity are startled and take aim at the demonic figure behind Demma. Jin included.
> 
> Tiger infantry : Ông Vỹ ! Cái gì đấy !?
> (Jin ! What is that !?)
> ...


Vurgoth: *Completely leaves Demma's body and walks up to Jin* "I do"
Demma: *holds her side and looks helplessly at Jin and @Universe *


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: *Completely leaves Demma's body and walks up to Jin* "I do"
> Demma: *holds her side and looks helplessly at Jin and @Universe *


“I hated my life as a slave here this used to be where they used to hold me they never fed me never got to know the real me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I never thought I would be back here on this horrible planet  I don’t think they remember me but I remember them alright savage beast my name is Nydos they’ll remember my name I’ll make them”





Universe said:


> “I hated my life as a slave here this used to be where they used to hold me they never fed me never got to know the real me”


Jin : Well this "horrible planet" is home to us taurs too. Minus the slavers.



TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: *Completely leaves Demma's body and walks up to Jin* "I do"


Jin : ... And demons.

He does not back away when the demon walks up to him. Instead, he also walks up to the demon too, until the gun barrel is just 10 centimeters away.
Him, and all the taurs around the fire camp, do not get their aim off the thing, not even a second.

Jin : So, what brings ya out here, hm ? Got somethin' tragic to share with the class ?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I hated my life as a slave here this used to be where they used to hold me they never fed me never got to know the real me”


Demma: "please... help... me..." she mouthed without uttering a sound.
Vurgoth: "the brat that's trying to get help was once a slave... then I possessed her and got her out of that situation... but seeing as she is ungrateful she shall remain under my control until you or she finds me another host"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well this "horrible planet" is home to us taurs too. Minus the slavers.
> 
> 
> Jin : ... And demons.
> ...


“you’re the reason I don’t destroy this planet”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well this "horrible planet" is home to us taurs too. Minus the slavers.
> 
> 
> Jin : ... And demons.
> ...


Vurgoth: "Find me a new home to possess "


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "please... help... me..." she mouthed without uttering a sound.
> Vurgoth: "the brat that's trying to get help was once a slave... then I possessed her and got her out of that situation... but seeing as she is ungrateful she shall remain under my control until you or she finds me another host"


“you do realize that I can simply destroy you”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you do realize that I can simply destroy you”


Vurgoth: "you'd kill the girl" she said holding a white shard... "her life force is intertwined with mine currently..."


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: "you'd kill the girl" she said holding a white shard... "her life force is intertwined with mine currently..."


“What if I told you that I’m related to the gods of creation and life?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What if I told you that I’m related to the gods of creation and life?”


Vurgoth: "and Im the daughter of the king of hell... you won't be able to bring her back" *vurgoth squeezed the shard and Demma seemed to grow weak* "but if you find me a new host she will be free"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: "and Im the daughter of the king of hell... you won't be able to bring her back" *vurgoth squeezed the shard and Demma seemed to grow weak* "but if you find me a new host she will be free"


“you missed the entire point of that sentence they could create you a new home to possess”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you missed the entire point of that sentence they could create you a new home to possess”


Vurgoth: *stopped obviously shocked* "My own body?" *she thought for a moment* "you teleport me or whatever it is you do to them right now and she goes free and you all can be on with your war"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: *stopped obviously shocked* "My own body?" *she thought for a moment* "you teleport me or whatever it is you do to them right now and she goes free and you all can be on with your war"


“I can bring them here”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

The taurs get incredibly fed up with this back-and-forth.
Jin has had it, too.

Jin : Yeah, how about you just get lost. This war has no need for weaklings like you.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

*He summons Solaris and Lunaris there to the planet*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can bring them here”


Vurgoth: "I want no part of your war"


PC Master Race said:


> The taurs get incredibly fed up with this back-and-forth.
> Jin has had it, too.
> 
> Jin : Yeah. Get lost. This war has no need for weaklings like you.


Vurgoth: "do you want her to die?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: "I want no part of your war"
> 
> Vurgoth: "do you want her to die?"


Jin : And what does that prove ? You being a bully BITCH-face that preys on a mortal ? Yes, good one for daughter of king of hell.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: "I want no part of your war"
> 
> Vurgoth: "do you want her to die?"


“I’d rather not”


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : And what does that prove ? You being a bully BITCH-face that preys on a mortal ? Yes, good one for daughter of king of hell.


“OH MY GOSH I AM TRYING TO SAVE A LIFE HERE”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “OH MY GOSH I AM TRYING TO SAVE A LIFE HERE”


Demma: "get her a physical body and me a gun and I'll end this" she mouthed


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : And what does that prove ? You being a bully BITCH-face that preys on a mortal ? Yes, good one for daughter of king of hell.


Vurgoth: "a snap of my fingers and she dies... watch your tongue asshole"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "get her a physical body and me a gun and I'll end this" she mouthed
> 
> Vurgoth: "a snap of my fingers and she dies... watch your tongue asshole"


*Nydos was about to loose his temper Solaris and Lunaris create the perfect body for her*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos was about to loose his temper Solaris and Lunaris create the perfect body for her*


Vurgoth: *smirks at the lifeless body before her* "perfect" *she turned and threw the white shard and a black crystal-looking thing back into Demma as she jumped into the new body*
Demma: *pushes up from the ground and draws the pistol off of the side of a Taur like a trained assassin and pushes him back and readies to take a headshot into the back of vurgoth's head the second the body and vurgoth finished fusing*


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

*Solaris and Lunaris teleport away*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris and Lunaris teleport away*


Demma: *looks at Nydos looking for approval to take the shot*


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *looks at Nydos looking for approval to take the shot*


*Nydos nods*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “OH MY GOSH I AM TRYING TO SAVE A LIFE HERE”


Jin : I am NOT making bullshit compromises with demons on my watch ! This fucker got enough red flag to paint the whole planet red already !

He glares at the demon.



TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: "a snap of my fingers and she dies... watch your tongue asshole"





TrixieFox said:


> Vurgoth: *smirks at the lifeless body before her* "perfect" *she turned and threw the white shard and a black crystal-looking thing back into Demma as she jumped into the new body*
> Demma: *pushes up from the ground and draws the pistol off of the side of a Taur like a trained assassin and pushes him back and readies to take a headshot into the back of vurgoth's head the second the body and vurgoth finished fusing*





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *looks at Nydos looking for approval to take the shot*


The tiger taur whose pistol got taken out by Demma is a bit annoyed, but lets it slide for now. He, too, is with the rest at camp fire...
That's when they (except Vurgoth) see a ray of sunlight flaring down on Demma and the demon.
The taurs know that's their signal.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

_“she messed with the wrong god”_


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos nods*


Demma: *almost takes the shot... notices the light* "tha hell?" she asked stepping to the side and behind Nydos


Universe said:


> _“she messed with the wrong god”_


"who we talking bout here?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *almost takes the shot... notices the light* "tha hell?" she asked stepping to the side and behind Nydos
> 
> "who we talking bout here?"


“the demon”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *almost takes the shot... notices the light* "tha hell?" she asked stepping to the side and behind Nydos


Jin : That's my cue. Everyone, SMITE IT !

Despite the perfect body, newly made for the demon, it gets brutally riddled with holes from all the taurs' gunfire aiming at it. The silver and white gold in the bullets are the stuff of nightmares to the demon, too.
There's probably not enough regeneration in this world to ever recover from that entire onslaught of gunfire.
The sunlight shining on the demon also blazes with plasma, thoroughly smiting it inside out, giving it no chance to even regenerate for 0.1 second.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “the demon”


Demma: *nods* "oh"


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : That's my cue. Everyone, SMITE IT !
> 
> Despite the perfect body, newly made for the demon, it gets brutally riddled with holes from all the taurs' gunfire aiming at it. The silver and white gold in the bullets are the stuff of nightmares to the demon, too.
> There's probably not enough regeneration in this world to ever recover from that entire onslaught of gunfire.
> The sunlight shining on the demon also blazes with plasma, thoroughly smiting it inside out, giving it no chance to even regenerate for 0.1 second.


Demma: *eyes widen* "uhhhhhhhhhhh....." *pretty much is hugging the back of Nydos' leg* "glad I moved over here"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *eyes widen* "uhhhhhhhhhhh....." *pretty much is hugging the back of Nydos' leg* "glad I moved over here"


Once the execution is done, Jin takes a breather.

Jin : Demons... tsk.

He gestures his hand to tell all the taurs around the camp that they're dismissed for now, then puts his weapon away, looking at the (very) graphic remainings of the demon.

Jin : Sorry, but I don't negotiate with demons. And I don't play nice, either. They have any funny ideas on my watch, and they get what you just see.

He looks back at Demma. His tone of voice sounding like he's trying to reassure her, but his face is that of pure reckless.

Jin : Daughter of king of hell... King of hell itself... god this, god that... give me more of those names, and I... don't... give... a fuck.

He reloads the gun, then hauls it over his shoulders.

Jin : Heh, sorry 'bout what I was doing earlier. I was just doing it to see if it was bluffing, and maybe provoke it into letting you go, to square up against us. But I guess I expected too much from it.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Once the execution is done, Jin takes a breather.
> 
> Jin : Demons... tsk.
> 
> ...


Demma: *sighs and opens her eyes, one red and one brown, and looks up at Jin* "She wasn't... she was going to kill me... I've been controlled for 20 years by her... and IK im only 17... ever since I was a slave I haven't aged" *rubs her chest* "it hurt like hell everytime she came out of me"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Once the execution is done, Jin takes a breather.
> 
> Jin : Demons... tsk.
> 
> ...


*Nydos was having too many flashbacks from this barn*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos was having too many flashbacks from this barn*


Demma: *notices that something wasn't 100% right and she hugs Nydos* "thank you"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *sighs and opens her eyes, one red and one brown, and looks up at Jin* "She wasn't... she was going to kill me... I've been controlled for 20 years by her... and IK im only 17... ever since I was a slave I haven't aged" *rubs her chest* "it hurt like hell everytime she came out of me"





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *notices that something wasn't 100% right and she hugs Nydos* "thank you"


Jin doesn't really expect a thank you for him, so he puts his gun away.

Jin : So, now that the bitch's gone, you good now ? No more of that demonic nonsense, yeah ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *notices that something wasn't 100% right and she hugs Nydos* "thank you"


“you’re welcome”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin doesn't really expect a thank you for him, so he puts his gun away.
> 
> Jin : So, now that the bitch's gone, you good now ? No more of that demonic nonsense, yeah ?


Demma: "I wouldn't say "*no more" *You saw that black crystal right? thats a sliver of her power... which means I have the powers of a demon without her... but please don't shoot me"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you’re welcome”


Demma: "you doing ok?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "I wouldn't say "*no more" *You saw that black crystal right? thats a sliver of her power... which means I have the powers of a demon without her... but please don't shoot me"


He just chuckles.

Jin : Sure.

He picks up the wind blade and frost knife, and gives them back to her.

Jin : You're welcome.

He obviously doesn't really expect a thank you from her at this point.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "you doing ok?"


“No not really this is where they held me when I was a slave this place brings back bad memories”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He just chuckles.
> 
> Jin : Sure.
> 
> ...


Demma: *grabs Jin's hand before he pulls away* "thank you for... rather brutally... ending my suffering


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “No not really this is where they held me when I was a slave this place brings back bad memories”


Demma: "want some revenge?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "want some revenge?"


“of course I want revenge”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *grabs Jin's hand before he pulls away* "thank you for... rather brutally... ending my suffering


Jin : ... You're welcome. And I know.

He just smirks. He probably catches wind of her remark of how savage it was.



Universe said:


> “No not really this is where they held me when I was a slave this place brings back bad memories”





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "want some revenge?"





Universe said:


> “of course I want revenge”


Jin : ... You know what's the best feeling for revenge ?

He looks into the horizon.

Jin : ... When you're at your lowest, but still manage to get to the top, and crush down all those amphibians beneath you.


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

“they refused to feed me and chained me to the ground with chains that burned my scales the burns are gone now but I can still feel the pain”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “they refused to feed me and chained me to the ground with chains that burned my scales the burns are gone now but I can still feel the pain”


Demma: *almost cries for Nydos* "IK how it feels to be chained and abused... all of the abuses" she shuddered after saying this... "hey when do i get to kill someone... im a little pissed rn... point me in the right direction and i'll take a entire garrison rn.


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... You're welcome. And I know.
> 
> He just smirks. He probably catches wind of her remark of how savage it was.
> 
> ...


Demma: *points at Jin* "and as much as that guy scares me now he has a point"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *almost cries for Nydos* "IK how it feels to be chained and abused... all of the abuses" she shuddered after saying this... "hey when do i get to kill someone... im a little pissed rn... point me in the right direction and i'll take a entire garrison rn.
> 
> Demma: *points at Jin* "and as much as that guy scares me now he has a point"


*Nydos agrees* “they made me build all of their weaponry so I know how to avoid it”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *points at Jin* "and as much as that guy scares me now he has a point"


Jin : Well I can hear you from over here, buddy. Sorry that me killing the demon kinda set you on edge.



TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *almost cries for Nydos* "IK how it feels to be chained and abused... all of the abuses" she shuddered after saying this... "hey when do i get to kill someone... im a little pissed rn... point me in the right direction and i'll take a entire garrison rn.


He turns around to look at them, a bit tired.

Jin : And if you wanna know when you get to kill someone, wait until night. That's when we launch a full assault at the enemies... And that's when I finally get to kill them too, so I hope you don't mind me tagging along.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well I can hear you from over here, buddy. Sorry that me killing the demon kinda set you on edge.
> 
> 
> He turns around to look at them, a bit tired.
> ...


Demma: "Jin..." *turns* "Im going to prove to you and your men that Im not a coward... I need a cloak... or hoodie... some tactical leggings... a crop top... some boots... and some metal platings... don't ask"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "Jin..." *turns* "Im going to prove to you and your men that Im not a coward... I need a cloak... or hoodie... some tactical leggings... a crop top... some boots... and some metal platings... don't ask"


Jin : ... We can get you a cloak, and a crop top. Metal platings... depend on the shape you want for them. But we don't have tactical leggings or boots. Why do you ask for them, though ? You gonna go in to attack a whole enemy base now ?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... We can get you a cloak, and a crop top. Metal platings... depend on the shape you want for them. But we don't have tactical leggings or boots. Why do you ask for them, though ? You gonna go in to attack a whole enemy base now ?


Demma: "it was a thought... Im at least waiting till dark though... Im leading a 30min headstart... the troops can clean up my mess" *looks at torn pants* "I at least need something and quieter shoes"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well I can hear you from over here, buddy. Sorry that me killing the demon kinda set you on edge.
> 
> 
> He turns around to look at them, a bit tired.
> ...


“I don’t mind give me some to destroy”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t mind give me some to destroy”


Demma: "I've been trained to take out entire armies by myself... Imma test that tonight"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

_((Wow, this exploded.  I'll have to get back to you all on some of these plotline details when I get back from work - Thursday is a long day for me, and to post earlier than 10pm means mobile posting which is painful.))_



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright then. Follow me please.
> 
> He puts the two weapons back on the shelves, then beckons the two to come with him outside, to the forge.
> 
> ...


Oliver focused as asked.  His domain was magic, he'd be able to work lightning easily enough.

Eventually, he was able to manifest an orb of arcane lightning in his hands.  It was a somewhat different structure than Nydos' destructive lightning - it crackled and occasionally a stronger bolt ran along its surface.

"Will this do?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

“I only escaped by destroying my master”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I only escaped by destroying my master”


Demma: "Thankfully Vurgoth was in control and I didn't see how they died" *shudders* "But Ik it was brutal, cannibalistic, and Savage


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "Thankfully Vurgoth was in control and I didn't see how they died" *shudders* "But Ik it was brutal, cannibalistic, and Savage


“I wasn’t able to run very far because I was weak and hungry”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I wasn’t able to run very far because I was weak and hungry”


Demma: How'd you make it out then?


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: How'd you make it out then?


“ someone helped me sneak on to a ship to get off this rock”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ someone helped me sneak on to a ship to get off this rock”


Demma: "do you want me to save the high ranks for you to kill?" she said *motioning for him to follow* "Im gonna get my gear"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "do you want me to save the high ranks for you to kill?" she said *motioning for him to follow* "Im gonna get my gear"


*Nydos follows her*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos follows her*


Demma: "but do you want the officials?" *grabs a black hoodie with a zipper in the middle, a belt, a black crop top, a pair of leggings and a pair of shoes*


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "but do you want the officials?" *grabs a black hoodie with a zipper in the middle, a belt, a black crop top, a pair of leggings and a pair of shoes*


“yes”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes”


Demma: "ok... I'll have em tied up or something for you" *sees a map... grabs it... puts the gear on a table* "do...do dragons shed scales btw? I need metal plates or dragon scales"


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "ok... I'll have em tied up or something for you" *sees a map... grabs it... puts the gear on a table* "do...do dragons shed scales btw? I need metal plates or dragon scales"


“yes we do” *He pulls out his shed skin out of his pocket dimension*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "it was a thought... Im at least waiting till dark though... Im leading a 30min headstart... the troops can clean up my mess" *looks at torn pants* "I at least need something and quieter shoes"


He crosses his arms, frowing and baffled.

Jin : ... Clean up your mess, huh ?

He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, but she might be able to see his shaky hands from gripping his arms.

Jin : Alright, let me remind you that this is war. We're in this shit together. Not to compete with each other-


Universe said:


> “I don’t mind give me some to destroy”


Jin : ... You can really cut it off with the "destroy" thing now. I am really tired of it.

He looks pretty fed up and glares at Nydos for a bit, then back at Demma.

Jin : If you honestly think you can do better than us, then be my guess. Maybe the demon was right about how ungrateful you are.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver focused as asked. His domain was magic, he'd be able to work lightning easily enough.
> 
> Eventually, he was able to manifest an orb of arcane lightning in his hands. It was a somewhat different structure than Nydos' destructive lightning - it crackled and occasionally a stronger bolt ran along its surface.
> 
> "Will this do?"





PC Master Race said:


> With the energy orbs above the forge, Jin goes to get and prepare the materials. Mostly iron, silver and white-gold ingots. He sets them next to the forge, then begins to work on the weapons.
> This is also when some other taurs standing nearby look over to watch him, looking pretty eager and excited.
> 
> First, he conjures the sunlight and lays it out into some kind of "grid", and lays it on top of the anvil. All perfectly even together.
> ...


(This is what Jin did to make the elemental weapons, so it'd be the same for Oliver's lightning dagger)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes we do” *He pulls out his shed skin out of his pocket dimension*


Demma: *takes the scales and puts them on the inside of the hoodie and leggings... puts all the gear on... straps sword and sniper to her back and the knife to her side... and carries her SMG* "thanks for the scales... not something I thought i'd ever say"


PC Master Race said:


> He crosses his arms, frowing and baffled.
> 
> Jin : ... Clean up your mess, huh ?
> 
> ...


"no shit sherlock... its not a competition... I just work better by myself... as I said point me in the right direction and I'd take a garrison" *Demma turned "i'll have them ready for you" she said to @Universe before walking away


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He crosses his arms, frowing and baffled.
> 
> Jin : ... Clean up your mess, huh ?
> 
> ...


“it’s more of a job”


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *takes the scales and puts them on the inside of the hoodie and leggings... puts all the gear on... straps sword and sniper to her back and the knife to her side... and carries her SMG* "thanks for the scales... not something I thought i'd ever say"
> 
> "no shit sherlock... its not a competition... I just work better by myself... as I said point me in the right direction and I'd take a garrison" *Demma turned "i'll have them ready for you" she said to @Universe before walking away


“you’re welcome ok thank you”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "no shit sherlock... its not a competition... I just work better by myself... as I said point me in the right direction and I'd take a garrison"


Jin is... utterly baffled at that. Completely in disbelief.
After making weapons for Demma, and helping her be free from the demon, this is her 'thank' for him.
Plain disrespect.
He watches as the two just leave like that, unable to say anything else. And when he finally gains composure, he just puts the lightning dagger in Oliver's hands.

Jin : Trẻ con bây giờ...
(Kids these days...)

Then he goes back inside the armory to do something.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you’re welcome ok thank you”


Demma: *Topped a hill a few miles away and saw a detachment of the enemy soldiers*


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

*Nydos was outside remembering the day he escaped*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Demma used the dusk to creep off behind the 25 soldiers... and one by one drug them away and slit their throats using the frost knife... "good warm-up" she said as she slit the last soldiers throat


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

“why did I volunteer to come back here?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Demma kept going and saw a fully guarded Garrison "THATS more like it"... she said to her self


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

“out of all planets why this one?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

_((Okay, time for me to start getting caught up.))_


PC Master Race said:


> (This is what Jin did to make the elemental weapons, so it'd be the same for Oliver's lightning dagger)


_((Affirmative, I mainly needed to declare that it happened so we don't have plot holes later.))_

Oliver looked over his new dagger.  It was an impressive piece of work.

The nature of one batch of ingots - the white-gold ones - did make him a bit curious, but he did not indulge this at the moment.  It was time for him to meet some of the taurs who'd be in on the defense.




PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : Smoke bomb ?... Not a surprise... considering we taurs have enhanced smelling senses, those nuggets don't even try to hide anymore, they'd just mess up our nose and send us on a spiritual journey before we even know what hit us.
> 
> He clicks his tongue, unamused and a bit embarrassed.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "That's one possibility."

Klaxon glanced around.

Klaxon: "It's also possible he somehow brought an entourage here to lay these traps and they acted fast.  This guy's been real hard to figure out."

Klaxon grumbled again.  Perhaps he was still mad about the drone?

Klaxon: "We should finish our sweep and start getting ready. I might be using my flare gun if they try to attack from an odd angle - will it screw with any of yours' night vision?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma used the dusk to creep off behind the 25 soldiers... and one by one drug them away and slit their throats using the frost knife... "good warm-up" she said as she slit the last soldiers throat





TrixieFox said:


> Demma kept going and saw a fully guarded Garrison "THATS more like it"... she said to her self


As Demma looked at the garrison, several hands grabbed her shoulders and spun her around.

It looked like the 25 amphibian soldiers whose throats she had slit... except there were now black crystals jutting out from parts of their bodies, and their eyes burned with black fire.  They still had their injuries.

One of them had a communicator device they were punching information into.  It spoke.

Device: "Come with us, if you wish to live."

The crystal-zombie amphibians started to surround Demma.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “why did I volunteer to come back here?”





Universe said:


> “out of all planets why this one?”


Nydos suddenly heard a voice in his head.

_"Wait... I knew several celestial dragons got enslaved - Frost, Terra... there was the time Universe got enslaved... so was Firuthi with the whole Mitzie business... you could argue Oliver was at one point... Nova... I think they might have even trapped Cerebrus at one point... but you were too?"_

Cooper's voice hesitated.

_"Think about this.  You're finally getting closure for what happened in those days.  Let it all out, Nydos... we all can't hold our grief forever."_

Cooper's voice sighed.

_"Even we've been enslaved at one point.  You were one of the ones that broke us out of it, so long ago...."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked over his new dagger. It was an impressive piece of work.
> 
> The nature of one batch of ingots - the white-gold ones - did make him a bit curious, but he did not indulge this at the moment. It was time for him to meet some of the taurs who'd be in on the defense.


With Nydos and Demma leaving the encampment and only Oliver left, Jin can't bother to send anyone to go after them. They did make themselves clear that they work better on their own, anyway.

Jin : Right. Now that your weapon's ready, and the territory is clear, I think the next part is also really important in our assault tonight, which is to hold captured positions. As I explained before, we only have enough to keep the enemies off our supplies, but not enough to press the attack and capture their posts. Now that you're here... don't mind the other two...

He grumbles a bit, still kind of salty at the wolf's ingratitude and the dragon's somewhat obliviousness.

Jin : ... In any case, do you have a plan on capturing and securing the enemies' posts ?



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "That's one possibility."
> 
> Klaxon glanced around.
> 
> ...


The druid shakes his head.

Reindeer druid : We're mostly mammals, some reptiles, some aquatic, but none of us has any super-sensitive night vision, so don't worry about it. If you see anything and your first instinct identifies it as danger, open fire. Can't risk anything here.

He beckons them to press on, into the snow leopards' camp.
After a bit of exchanges between the reindeer, fennec and leopards, and all informed of the intels and antidotes coming soon, as well as the assassin still lurking somewhere, the fennec has an idea.

Fennec scout : Hay là, tất cả mọi người đều rời khỏi doanh trại này, qua hố sâu không gian, để tên thích khách không biết là mình đi đâu. Nhưng, có một người sẽ ở lại, nấp đi, để đợi thông tin và thuốc giải độc. Và khi tên thích khách xuất hiện, tất cả sẽ xông vào và đánh úp.
(How about... all of us leave this camp through the wormhole, so that the assassin won't know where we go. But, one of us hides away and waits for the intel drop. Once the assassin shows up, the rest of the camp will jump him.)

The reindeer goes over the plan for the rabbit while keeping his voice down, so as to make sure that even if the assassin might be nearby, there's only the taurs' native language (thankfully unknown to most) so the assassin won't know what they're planning.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Walking through the forest, a brown wolf wearing a protective suit of armour with a scratched off symbol on it's front which could no longer be read. On his hip was a holster for a pistol which he kept concealed underneath a leather trench coat.

In his grip was a blade made of cyber energy, which he used to cut through any thick foliage he couldn't otherwise. Cutting through the branches and bushes, he soon found himself at the base of a camp.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> With Nydos and Demma leaving the encampment and only Oliver left, Jin can't bother to send anyone to go after them. They did make themselves clear that they work better on their own, anyway.
> 
> Jin : Right. Now that your weapon's ready, and the territory is clear, I think the next part is also really important in our assault tonight, which is to hold captured positions. As I explained before, we only have enough to keep the enemies off our supplies, but not enough to press the attack and capture their posts. Now that you're here... don't mind the other two...
> 
> ...


"I have a few ideas..."

Oliver thought for a second.

"Part of my magic dominion is divination.  That includes remote viewing.  I can do a sensor sweep to locate the posts and their weak points, and do an assault from there."

Oliver took a breath.

"As for securing them?  So... I need to get you caught up to speed on one thing... a lot of the Temporal Imperium is off fighting another war - likely allies to these amphibians - but we recently freed a lot of dragons and several other entities of similar power.  We have backup we can call in when necessary.  There is one concern..."

Oliver seemed reluctant for a moment.

"...I do not know how they will react when they see the white-gold weapons."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The druid shakes his head.
> 
> Reindeer druid : We're mostly mammals, some reptiles, some aquatic, but none of us has any super-sensitive night vision, so don't worry about it. If you see anything and your first instinct identifies it as danger, open fire. Can't risk anything here.
> 
> ...


In order to keep the secrecy of the conversation, Klaxon simply nodded.  He liked this plan.


Amepix said:


> Walking through the forest, a brown wolf wearing a protective suit of armour with a scratched off symbol on it's front which could no longer be read. On his hip was a holster for a pistol which he kept concealed underneath a leather trench coat.
> 
> In his grip was a blade made of cyber energy, which he used to cut through any thick foliage he couldn't otherwise. Cutting through the branches and bushes, he soon found himself at the base of a camp.


Klaxon's ears perked up momentarily.  He whispered to the taurs around him.

Klaxon: "By the way, someone's been hacking through the brush. Someone see if it's the one we're after."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 8, 2022)

_On his flagship the High Imperator of the Temporal Imperium has been in deep meditation. He has been pondering the nature of his gods and what he must do in light of recent revelations. 
He opens his eyes._


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have a few ideas..."
> 
> Oliver thought for a second.
> 
> ...


The young Oliver's concern and reluctance about the white gold is justified.
To think there is someone out there, not any god or being of similar power, possessing a type of material deadly against even gods and such beings themselves... and even more still, this mortal is a blacksmith, clearly and fully able to weaponize such dangerous material.
His capability of literally remaking magic energy into physical weapons, is not easy to be let aside either.

Jin : ... Well, that's up to them to decide for themselves. Are they gonna be impressed with my craftsmanship like your uncle Nydos ? Or are they gonna be like the amphibians and mark me a wanted target that must be under strict supervision ? Or are they gonna confiscate all my weapons and supplies ?... Or all of the above ?

He shrugs.

Jin : I don't know. Why don't you ask someone in the Imperium for their opinion on the matter ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

The wolf took a cautious step forward out of the bushes and into the camp, no longer concealed by the greenness of the woods. To try and assure anyone who could see him that he wasn't a threat, he clicked his blade off, turning it into nothing more than an harmless metal handle.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The young Oliver's concern and reluctance about the white gold is justified.
> To think there is someone out there, not any god or being of similar power, possessing a type of material deadly against even gods and such beings themselves... and even more still, this mortal is a blacksmith, clearly and fully able to weaponize such dangerous material.
> His capability of literally remaking magic energy into physical weapons, is not easy to be let aside either.
> 
> ...


"You know, I think I will."

Oliver reached his mind out for a bit.  He pulled out his viewscreen again.

"One of them actually wants to talk to you."

The being on the screen this time was an otter, who looked kind of young.  He was mostly a very dark color, but his underbelly was neon yellow, the undersides of his paws were a hot pink, and his eyes and some of his markings were a bright neon green.

His voice was also staticky - it must have been the viewscreen connection.

_"My name is Kurt Impius, I represent the Temporal Imperium.  Oliver informed me about the white-gold metal... I'd like to know what you know about it.  It's probably more powerful and ancient than you think it is."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In order to keep the secrecy of the conversation, Klaxon simply nodded.  He liked this plan.
> 
> Klaxon's ears perked up momentarily.  He whispered to the taurs around him.
> 
> Klaxon: "By the way, someone's been hacking through the brush. Someone see if it's the one we're after."





Amepix said:


> The wolf took a cautious step forward out of the bushes and into the camp, no longer concealed by the greenness of the woods. To try and assure anyone who could see him that he wasn't a threat, he clicked his blade off, turning it into nothing more than an harmless metal handle.


As the wolf makes himself known, the taurs all aim their weapons at him, until they see him turning the switch-blade into a handle. Then they lower their weapons down as well.

Fennec scout : Who are you, and how did you get here ?



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, I think I will."
> 
> Oliver reached his mind out for a bit. He pulled out his viewscreen again.
> 
> ...


This is happening now, it seems.

Jin : White-gold metal... well, as far as I do it, it's a mix of normal gold and silver. I discovered that it resonates with magic very well, and is extremely deadly against higher beings, even godlike ones. Weapons made of all pure white-gold metal, enchanted with even just a basic element such as fire, might be destructive equal to that of a god of destruction. Or even more.

Just then, he suddenly realizes something.

Jin : ... And, I just notice. Since there's silver mixed in the gold, which is originally effective against undead... it might be enough to deal with this crystal-brand dragon and its zombie-like minions, given their undead nature. And with enough magic enchanted in, I can almost guarantee lethality against the dragon threat.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As the wolf makes himself known, the taurs all aim their weapons at him, until they see him turning the switch-blade into a handle. Then they lower their weapons down as well.
> 
> Fennec scout : Who are you, and how did you get here ?


Choco : I'm just a traveller who just so happened to make his way into this camp here. Names Choco.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> This is happening now, it seems.
> 
> Jin : White-gold metal... well, as far as I do it, it's a mix of normal gold and silver. I discovered that it resonates with magic very well, and is extremely deadly against higher beings, even godlike ones. Weapons made of all pure white-gold metal, enchanted with even just a basic element such as fire, might be destructive equal to that of a god of destruction.
> 
> ...


_((So unfortunately, due to the nature of some of the characters in this RP, the white-gold metal is actually going to get a slight rework in power.  I'll do my best to make it clear _why_ as we go forward, at least.))_

_"Had Oriana not already pinned you as a group that needed to survive, I'd have done so myself.  That white-gold metal cannot be allowed to fall into Dendroba hands under any circumstances.  Unfortunately... you actually miss some of the details about that metal."_

Kurt took a breath.

_"That white-gold metal is mainly an anti-corruption agent.  There's only so much I can explain about the nature of said corruption right now - and I will *definitely* explain it once the Dendroba Empire is crushed - but that crystal-brand dragon embodies the sort of corruption that the metal works against.  The creature's nature makes it a threat to existence, so go right ahead."_

Kurt put a finger to his mouth.

_"If you're planning to snuff out truly divine beings with it, though... that metal can't sever the connection.  It can suppress it and send it far enough away that it won't threaten the area for millennia, but truly severing divine connections only happens in very specific ways, none of which involve things mortals can touch.  The white gold's _*far*_ more valuable as a suppressor, though - if you could just kill the divinities they'd never let you keep that power, but with it only suppressing the power you can actually discipline the gods and keep them out of mortal business."_

Kurt sighed.

_"One set of questions for me about what I just said, and then we'll have to save further discussions on the metal until the Dendrobans are dealt with."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((So unfortunately, due to the nature of some of the characters in this RP, the white-gold metal is actually going to get a slight rework in power. I'll do my best to make it clear _why_ as we go forward, at least.))_


(It's alright, my original idea is also that it's deadly, as in it CAN really damage the godlike beings, but not actually kill them)



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Had Oriana not already pinned you as a group that needed to survive, I'd have done so myself. That white-gold metal cannot be allowed to fall into Dendroba hands under any circumstances. Unfortunately... you actually miss some of the details about that metal."_
> 
> Kurt took a breath.
> 
> ...


Jin listens to Kurt, and sees his gesture to keep it low on the sensitive information... the white gold being able to deal with the kind of threat that apparently got personnel of high authority in the Imperium, on high alert, and even surpress the gods' powers.
But it just keeps getting more and more interesting here. Discipline the gods and keep them out of mortal business ?
That is definitely something that he can live with.
But, with such valuable material in his possession, Jin does indeed have his own questions too.
When Kurt gives Jin some time for questions, he thinks for a long while, as if thinking on three wishes he was granted by a genie.

Jin : ... Well, I do indeed have questions, myself. First, is... *If the white-gold is so valuable, but in my possession, what will you ask of me ?* Am I given any sort of specific duty or responsibility regarding it ?

Jin : ... Second, is that, it's been part of the materials I use to make weapons. *So, what happens to my arsenal, my armory ?* Are you going to confiscate everything I have made ?... To be honest, I hope not.

Jin : ... Finally, third. I don't know if there's anyone else that can make weapons out of pure magic energy like I do. I know a bit about celestial dragons and other species that literally watch the stars, even create lives, and so on. But *is there anyone else that can make weapons out of magic energy like I do ?*... Because, if there is none...

He glances at Oliver with a smile, then back at Kurt.

Jin : ... Well, I hear that the Imperium is in a pretty big war right now. I help you with weapons, but I won't really ask for much. All I want, is... *Our native language is recognized in the multiverses, or at least wherever the Imperium governs.*

He extends his hand, towards the screen. Not exactly for a handshake, but he does try to look diplomatic... somewhat.

Jin : How does that sound to you ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Well, I do indeed have questions, myself. First, is... *If the white-gold is so valuable, but in my possession, what will you ask of me ?* Am I given any sort of specific duty or responsibility regarding it ?





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Second, is that, it's been part of the materials I use to make weapons. *So, what happens to my arsenal, my armory ?* Are you going to confiscate everything I have made ?... To be honest, I hope not.


_"One of the jobs of the divinities is to keep out corruption.  Your weapons put you in the same league to do that part of the job yourselves.  You'll get to keep the weapons and other creations, under one condition: do not attempt to use them together with corrupt materials like voidstone under any circumstances.  You might be asked to make weapons to fight corruption - I leave any sort of exchange related to that up to you, just make sure whoever asks for the weapons is bound under the same agreement.  We'll do what we can to pull up a list of corrupt substances, but if you have questions on whether a material counts as corrupt, ask us first."_



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Finally, third. I don't know if there's anyone else that can make weapons out of pure magic energy like I do. I know a bit about celestial dragons and other species that literally watch the stars, even create lives, and so on. But *is there anyone else that can make weapons out of magic energy like I do ?*... Because, if there is none...


_"The issue is less how many others can do it, and more how easy it is for said people to do it.  There are quite a few who can make them for personal use, and others who can make them for a full cadre of their elite soldiers... but to be able to outfit an entire people with them, with room to spare, as Oliver has hinted?  THAT level of power is exceedingly rare and the kinds of people who can do that have a whole slew of governance duties that would interfere with the time needed to make full arsenals."_



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Well, I hear that the Imperium is in a pretty big war right now. I help you with weapons, but I won't really ask for much. All I want, is... *Our native language is recognized in the multiverses, or at least wherever the Imperium governs.*
> 
> He extends his hand, towards the screen. Not exactly for a handshake, but he does try to look diplomatic... somewhat.
> 
> Jin : How does that sound to you ?


Kurt extended a hand back.

_"I can agree to those terms.  Let's worry about getting you liberated and the Dendrobans crushed first, but recognizing your language as an officially-accepted one is agreed."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

_((So since I don't know when he'll have the energy to rejoin - if it happens when I'm at work, or if it'll be tomorrow or whatnot - I am making this post for @Baron Tredegar 's benefit.))

Elsewhere in the multiverse..._

Oriana approached Ahrakas.

"My apologies for disturbing your meditation, but I need to address an important matter.  While we were cooling down from Coruscant and some point after Vorvadoss showed up, the Dendroba Empire put out a hit on Cosmos.  We sent Oliver and Nydos to stop them... only to discover that the Dendrobans were enslaving a people called the taurs.  As the Dendrobans are the remnants of an empire that used to include the Situla region, we pressured Lord Xochimilco to find out why his people weren't helping... only to find out that the Dendrobans were also turning wounded taurs into void-crystal zombies and turning them loose on Xochimilco's people, and that had been Xochimilco's only exposure to the taur people until our discovery.  And the Dendrobans also have a crystal-banded dragon, a species we thought we purged whose very harnessing of voidcrystal threatens the fabric of existence itself."

Oriana seemed to shudder.  She continued her address to the High Imperator.

"As a result, we've declared the Dendroba Empire persona non grata, and we're going to liberate the taurs and completely purge the Dendroba Empire.  The four galaxies the Dendrobans used to control will go to the taurs once the liberation is complete - if it's too much space for them, they can discuss the issue with the Imperium themselves.  Xochimilco also feels he cannot continue being in the war with the Shogun Empire while he has this personal crisis - as much as I worry about our manpower, I've authorized him to drop out of the Shogun war to deal with this emergency.  I leave it up to you whether you or the rest of the Imperium personally gets involved in the Dendroba war - we still have to deal with Shinzoku and his supporters, but we can't ignore other threats like this."

Oriana hesitated.

"By the way, the taurs have access to white gold.  White gold is something I remember, as it was part of the items used to bind us - and it will give us an edge in the Shogun war.  We are going to let the taurs keep the white gold, with some stipulations so it can't be used for a potential nightmare scenario.  So don't attempt to confiscate it from them, and more importantly, ix-nay on any of the more eldritch discussions until we liberate the taurs, understood?"

_((And that should catch you up, @Baron Tredegar , on the core points of the situation.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Nydos suddenly heard a voice in his head.
> 
> _"Wait... I knew several celestial dragons got enslaved - Frost, Terra... there was the time Universe got enslaved... so was Firuthi with the whole Mitzie business... you could argue Oliver was at one point... Nova... I think they might have even trapped Cerebrus at one point... but you were too?"_
> 
> ...


_“you weren’t starved!”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“you weren’t starved!”_


_"We weren't even allowed our own minds TO recognize starvation!  Do you not remember having to subdue us as part of breaking us out?"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One of the jobs of the divinities is to keep out corruption. Your weapons put you in the same league to do that part of the job yourselves. You'll get to keep the weapons and other creations, under one condition: do not attempt to use them together with corrupt materials like voidstone under any circumstances. You might be asked to make weapons to fight corruption - I leave any sort of exchange related to that up to you, just make sure whoever asks for the weapons is bound under the same agreement."


He responds after only so much as a few seconds, though it's clear he only does it so he doesn't come off as jumping right in Kurt's throat, otherwise the answer is as clear as day.

Jin : No voidstone, no corruption. Done deal. Hell, corruption isn't my cup of tea anyway... Demma helped me see just how much I dislike it.

He is still pretty salty at what he had to deal with, from Demma and her demon.

Jin : Anyway, I have others in my arsenal, aside from the white gold. I'd introduce you to the fire sunlight, frost moonlight and lightning starlight, the three cosmic astral lights. I already have the sunlight. Purification at its finest. Maybe this can help against the... what's it called ? Void laser, that the amphibians are building right now ?



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The issue is less how many others can do it, and more how easy it is for said people to do it. There are quite a few who can make them for personal use, and others who can make them for a full cadre of their elite soldiers... but to be able to outfit an entire people with them, with room to spare, as Oliver has hinted? THAT level of power is exceedingly rare and the kinds of people who can do that have a whole slew of governance duties that would interfere with the time needed to make full arsenals."


Jin : Well... the honor is mine. I am a blacksmith, after all. I solve practical problems with magic, when magic itself can't work. And it works wonders.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt extended a hand back.
> 
> _"I can agree to those terms. Let's worry about getting you liberated and the Dendrobans crushed first, but recognizing your language as an officially-accepted one is agreed."_


Jin : Thank you. You honor my people with it. And in return, any weapons you need to call me upon... the enemies will not know what hit them.


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We weren't even allowed our own minds TO recognize starvation!  Do you not remember having to subdue us as part of breaking us out?"_


_“I was forced to build weapons against my will”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“THEY NEVER FED ME THEY CALLED ME A SAVAGE BEAST NEVER MY NAME”


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

*He was sitting outside the front door*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : I'm just a traveller who just so happened to make his way into this camp here. Names Choco.


Reindeer druid : ... This is a war zone. You can't just walk in here like a tourist like that.

The suspicion is still rather high. But the reindeer is more annoyed instead.
And the taurs, despite with their weapons lowered, are still cautious of this stranger. But one of the snow leopards speaks up, trying to de-escalate the tension.

Snow leopard huntress : Look, this place is dangerous. It's for the best that you leave here immediately, before anyone else sees you talking to us. We are serious. Go. Get away from here as far as you can.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Snow leopard huntress : Look, this place is dangerous. It's for the best that you leave here immediately, before anyone else sees you talking to us. We are serious. Go. Get away from here as far as you can.


Choco : What seems to be the problem? If it's anything I can help with, I'd be willing too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : What seems to be the problem? If it's anything I can help with, I'd be willing too.


Snow leopard huntress : We're at war with the amphibians in this planet. We were their slaves, until we started a rebellion. But this is between us. and them. We do not want any strangers to get involved, and possibly get themselves injured, in a war that's not theirs.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As Demma looked at the garrison, several hands grabbed her shoulders and spun her around.
> 
> It looked like the 25 amphibian soldiers whose throats she had slit... except there were now black crystals jutting out from parts of their bodies, and their eyes burned with black fire.  They still had their injuries.
> 
> ...


Demma: *chuckles and uses sleight of hand to hide her weapons* "ok... but no cuffs*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Snow leopard huntress : We're at war with the amphibians in this planet. We were their slaves, until we started a rebellion. But this is between us. and them. We do not want any strangers to get involved, and possibly get themselves injured, in a war that's not theirs.


Choco : Well, I'm not gonna stand for slavery. And don't you worry about me getting injured, even if I do, I'm willing to do anything for the greater good.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *chuckles and uses sleight of hand to hide her weapons* "ok... but no cuffs*


*The amphibians walk Demma into the Garrison... not knowing that she had weapons... Once inside Demma pulls her SMG and kills, and makes sure this time, all 25 of the soldiers and then begins to move through the Garrison killing any soldier that got in her way*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

*Nydos was watching everything in his mind*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He was sitting outside the front door*


*a radio static picks up on a radio near you* 
"Nydos I'm in the garrison... now would be a great time for y'all to push the front gate"


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *a radio static picks up on a radio near you*
> "Nydos I'm in the garrison... now would be a great time for y'all to push the front gate"


“fine” *He destroys the front gate*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “fine” *He destroys the front gate*


(brother had a "fine I'll do it myself moment")
*Demma kept pushing and got to the Command Center... she took out the soldiers and had the commanding officers tied up*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (brother had a "fine I'll do it myself moment")
> *Demma kept pushing and got to the Command Center... she took out the soldiers and had the commanding officers tied up*


*Nydos teleports in*“REMEMBER ME?!”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos teleports in*“REMEMBER ME?!”


Demma: *was not expecting that* "OH SH-"


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *was not expecting that* "OH SH-"


“YOU TRAPPED ME IN YOUR BARN RING ANY BELLS?!”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “YOU TRAPPED ME IN YOUR BARN RING ANY BELLS?!”


Demma: "Nydos... im just gonna" *points at the door*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "Nydos... im just gonna" *points at the door*


“go ahead”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “go ahead”


Demma: *left because she was scared that Nydos might hurt her when he lashed into the officers*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

*Nydos roars at the amphibians*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Demma: *climbs unto the Command center and starts sniping *


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *climbs unto the Command center and starts sniping *


“DO YOU NOT REMEMBER ME SAVAGE BEAST YOU CALLED ME ONCE UPON A TIME 7 MILLENNIA AGO!”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “DO YOU NOT REMEMBER ME SAVAGE BEAST YOU CALLED ME ONCE UPON A TIME 7 MILLENNIA AGO!”


Demma: *opens the hatch on the roof and peaks her head down* "Nydos... have you thought of the possibility that the ones that held you captive might be long dead?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *opens the hatch on the roof and peaks her head down* "Nydos... have you thought of the possibility that the ones that held you captive might be long dead?"


“I want revenge I don’t want anybody to go through what I went through I want this to end” *Nydos turns around to show a scar on his back created by voidstone*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I want revenge I don’t want anybody to go through what I went through I want this to end” *Nydos turns around to show a scar on his back created by voidstone*


Demma: "Fair enough"


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: "Fair enough"


“Jin I don’t know if you can hear this but I’m doing this for every slave these amphibians are going to pay their overdue price”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Jin I don’t know if you can hear this but I’m doing this for every slave these amphibians are going to pay their overdue price”


Demma: *is slightly worried he's gonna trip out and end up hurting her too*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *is slightly worried he's gonna trip out and end up hurting her too*


“hakai”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “hakai”


?


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

*The amphibians are encased with purple energy and unmade painfully*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“no more pain for anyone”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *The amphibians walk Demma into the Garrison... not knowing that she had weapons... Once inside Demma pulls her SMG and kills, and makes sure this time, all 25 of the soldiers and then begins to move through the Garrison killing any soldier that got in her way*


_((I probably should have said something about where the amphibians would have actually taken her... careful how much you take over the NPCs in the future.  Ah well, I can carry on from this one.))_


TrixieFox said:


> (brother had a "fine I'll do it myself moment")
> *Demma kept pushing and got to the Command Center... she took out the soldiers and had the commanding officers tied up*





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *opens the hatch on the roof and peaks her head down* "Nydos... have you thought of the possibility that the ones that held you captive might be long dead?"





Universe said:


> “hakai”





TrixieFox said:


> ?





Universe said:


> *The amphibians are encased with purple energy and unmade painfully*





Universe said:


> “no more pain for anyone”


The area around the command center was still for a few moments.

Then the roof of the command center pried open.  Two large, draconic hands reached down and surrounded Demma and Nydos in orbs of energy.

All attempts to destroy the orbs or the hands proved fruitless.  It was like the attacks didn't even recognize their target at all, generally phasing right through.

The hands lifted the duo out of the building.  They could see everything around them, up in the air.

They saw energy coalesce on the ground.  New amphibians with crystals were reconstituted to take the place of the ones Nydos had just annihilated.

Then the duo saw it.  A giant dragon head, looking somewhat stony but with crystalline teeth and head crest.

Dragon: "I see the Architects have finally noticed.  But they send overzealous rent-a-cops instead of coming themselves."

The dragon focused on Nydos.

Dragon: "Or... perhaps one rent-a-cop and one vengeful primitive. Trying to prevent the inevitable war? Tsk, tsk. Did the Command Center not seem too easy a target? There was a reason.  You'll get more destruction than you'll have ever wanted, in time... but pre-empting it just won't do."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He responds after only so much as a few seconds, though it's clear he only does it so he doesn't come off as jumping right in Kurt's throat, otherwise the answer is as clear as day.
> 
> Jin : No voidstone, no corruption. Done deal. Hell, corruption isn't my cup of tea anyway... Demma helped me see just how much I dislike it.
> 
> ...


_"They will never know.  We're filling in our High Imperator, the one who's coordinating the other war, on the situation.  You can tell us more about the astral lights once you're free, but if you believe they can stop the void laser, by all means use them."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : ... This is a war zone. You can't just walk in here like a tourist like that.
> 
> The suspicion is still rather high. But the reindeer is more annoyed instead.
> And the taurs, despite with their weapons lowered, are still cautious of this stranger. But one of the snow leopards speaks up, trying to de-escalate the tension.
> ...





Amepix said:


> Choco : What seems to be the problem? If it's anything I can help with, I'd be willing too.





PC Master Race said:


> Snow leopard huntress : We're at war with the amphibians in this planet. We were their slaves, until we started a rebellion. But this is between us. and them. We do not want any strangers to get involved, and possibly get themselves injured, in a war that's not theirs.





Amepix said:


> Choco : Well, I'm not gonna stand for slavery. And don't you worry about me getting injured, even if I do, I'm willing to do anything for the greater good.


A yellow rabbit that was with the taurs spoke up.

Klaxon: "We're out of time to argue. Right now, Choco can't stay behind. He's going to have to be part of the plan."


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "We're out of time to argue. Right now, Choco can't stay behind. He's going to have to be part of the plan."


Choco: It's time sensitive, huh? Fill me in as fast as you can and I'll help out in any way possible.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"They will never know.  We're filling in our High Imperator, the one who's coordinating the other war, on the situation.  You can tell us more about the astral lights once you're free, but if you believe they can stop the void laser, by all means use them."_


Jin : Gladly. Now, with that out of the way... I was talking with Oliver on how to secure the posts we will try to capture from the enemies, in our assault tonight. See, we only have enough to keep the enemies off our supplies. We have not really been able to make a break-through, yet... Oliver mentioned you might have reinforcements, but was concerned of what you and your men might think when seeing our white-gold weapons. Which leads to this conversation.

He pauses a bit.

Jin : ... It was going to be Oliver, Nydos and Demma. But Demma left, said she worked better alone, and Nydos followed her to get his revenge or something. So it's just Oliver here with me and our taur army now.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A yellow rabbit that was with the taurs spoke up.
> 
> Klaxon: "We're out of time to argue. Right now, Choco can't stay behind. He's going to have to be part of the plan."





Amepix said:


> Choco: It's time sensitive, huh? Fill me in as fast as you can and I'll help out in any way possible.


Fennec scout : Not here. We can't tell him what we just discussed. Instead...

He takes off his wrist device, and gives it to the reindeer druid. He makes sure to do it as discreetly as possible, so that even if the assassin is watching them right now, he won't know what they're doing.
Then, the fennec goes inside one of the buildings.
The other taurs look at each other and nod. They all "aim" their wrist devices at a location, and open a combined wormhole (back to the main camp).
Then, without saying much else, they beckon Klaxon and Choco to follow them into it.


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I probably should have said something about where the amphibians would have actually taken her... careful how much you take over the NPCs in the future.  Ah well, I can carry on from this one.))_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I think you don’t get the point of the god of destruction do you”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout : Not here. We can't tell him what we just discussed. Instead...
> 
> He takes off his wrist device, and gives it to the reindeer druid. He makes sure to do it as discreetly as possible, so that even if the assassin is watching them right now, he won't know what they're doing.
> Then, the fennec goes inside one of the buildings.
> ...


Choco : Huh. Wormhole technology. Nice.


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“I want to free all the slaves”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think you don’t get the point of the god of destruction do you”


Dragon: "Even a god has to ease off once in a while.  Destroy too much too fast and you wind up creating - and not something desirable either."



Universe said:


> “I want to free all the slave”


The dragon hesitated.

Dragon: "Of course you do. Your former owner... he was to become my own child. I am a sole creation of a long-dead line... I had hoped to bring back that line, and you ruined my chance back then. I see you have come to finish the job. Well you won't accomplish it attacking randomly."


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "Even a god has to ease off once in a while.  Destroy too much too fast and you wind up creating - and not something desirable either."
> 
> 
> The dragon hesitated.
> ...


“YOU! GAVE! ME! THIS! SCAR!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout : Not here. We can't tell him what we just discussed. Instead...
> 
> He takes off his wrist device, and gives it to the reindeer druid. He makes sure to do it as discreetly as possible, so that even if the assassin is watching them right now, he won't know what they're doing.
> Then, the fennec goes inside one of the buildings.
> ...





Amepix said:


> Choco : Huh. Wormhole technology. Nice.


Klaxon would follow as directed.  Once on the other side, at the main camp....

Klaxon: "And now, we wait."


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Gladly. Now, with that out of the way... I was talking with Oliver on how to secure the posts we will try to capture from the enemies, in our assault tonight. See, we only have enough to keep the enemies off our supplies. We have not really been able to make a break-through, yet... Oliver mentioned you might have reinforcements, but was concerned of what you and your men might think when seeing our white-gold weapons. Which leads to this conversation.
> 
> He pauses a bit.
> 
> Jin : ... It was going to be Oliver, Nydos and Demma. But Demma left, said she worked better alone, and Nydos followed her to get his revenge or something. So it's just Oliver here with me and our taur army now.


_"We have quite a few options, if Oliver is in the right spot - and a couple even if he's out of position.  It is best if we wait to deploy one of them until the amphibians are actually there."_

Kurt hesitated

_"We can't use my hounds, though.  They'd have a fit if they saw the white gold."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“if I hurt you I’m sorry.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “YOU! GAVE! ME! THIS! SCAR!”


Dragon: "I was robbed of my chance to repopulate my kind.  You got off lucky."


Universe said:


> “if I hurt you I’m sorry.”


The dragon shook his head.

Dragon: "What's done is done.  The Architects exterminated my kind before, claiming we were a threat to existence.  I still have the same void crystals in my body that caused the threat the last time - my body will distort and tear reality until they're gone, but removing or destroying them will kill me.  We are adversaries with our own reasons.  We're beyond apologies... I'm beyond tears, but if I'm not mistaken about your kind, you aren't beyond them."

The dragon took a breath.

Dragon: "Each of the inhabitable Dendroba planets has one of my nodes of power.  You won't get a shot at fighting me until they're all gone.  Since my one chance at species survival is gone, I'll at least enjoy one last bit of blood sport before I go out."

The dragon hesitated.

Dragon: "You'll be able to talk to the lady, but this bubble won't break until the war is in full swing. Don't disappoint me."


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "I was robbed of my chance to repopulate my kind.  You got off lucky."
> 
> The dragon shook his head.
> 
> ...


“HE STARVED ME”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"We have quite a few options, if Oliver is in the right spot - and a couple even if he's out of position. It is best if we wait to deploy one of them until the amphibians are actually there."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated
> 
> _"We can't use my hounds, though. They'd have a fit if they saw the white gold."_


Jin : Whoever you think is best for this. We're not picky, heh. And if you say to wait for the amphibians, it's probably gonna be tonight. I'll try to keep in touch, thank you.

He salutes Kurt by placing his right fist on his chest, where his heart would be. Though, given his body size and hunched back, he looks like he's keeping his arm near eye level instead.
Nevertheless, it seems to be the taurs' formal salute, regardless of status and position, at least in the army.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon would follow as directed. Once on the other side, at the main camp....
> 
> Klaxon: "And now, we wait."





Amepix said:


> Choco : Huh. Wormhole technology. Nice.


As they get back to the main camp, the fennec scout stays behind in the now completely ghosted camp, with just a silencer.
He puts on a mask to hopefully suppress his sensitive nose, to a more manageable degree, so that the assassin won't have an easy time jumping him with overwhelming scents.

Fennec scout : Ngon thì ra đây... hôm nay tao làm chả sa giông cho mày biết.
(Come out here if you dare, I'm making newt mincemeat today, just you see.)


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“not again no no no no Jin I’m sorry I shouldn’t have run off like that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As they get back to the main camp, the fennec scout stays behind in the now completely ghosted camp, with just a silencer.
> He puts on a mask to hopefully suppress his sensitive nose, to a more manageable degree, so that the assassin won't have an easy time jumping him with overwhelming scents.
> 
> Fennec scout : Ngon thì ra đây... hôm nay tao làm chả sa giông cho mày biết.
> (Come out here if you dare, I'm making newt mincemeat today, just you see.)


Several minutes passed, with the scout waiting there.

Suddenly, a crate appeared in the middle of the camp.  The fennec would know not to go near it - this was likely the supply drop.

A voice could be heard in the distance.

????????: "Was that a supply drop?  Looks like I have to put off the assassination.  They're probably going after the supplies right now... I can't let them get them."

The newt's next words were... unusual, to say the least.

????????: *"¡Tienes que pelear por una estrella!"*

The taurs had occasionally heard the language before... but never this particular phrase.

Something was kicked over the campsite.  As it reached above the supply drop, it exploded into thousands of flechette darts.  Each was topped with batrachotoxin - the poison dart frog's toxin.  Even a slight scrape would cause paralysis and eventual death.

The fennec would be familiar enough with flechette bombs by now to stay inside the building and not near the windows.  So the darts would completely miss him.

Shortly after the bomb exploded, a newt with an eyepatch would approach, to survey the damage.  When he saw the camp was empty...

????????: "Cheeky little-"

_((I'm leaving that particular bit of Spanish untranslated.  The words themselves don't matter, compared to where they came from.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

*Nydos wished not for the first time that he was able to die*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Several minutes passed, with the scout waiting there.
> 
> Suddenly, a crate appeared in the middle of the camp.  The fennec would know not to go near it - this was likely the supply drop.
> 
> ...


As the scout sees a crate dropping down, he expects the assassin to show up...
... But he doesn't expect what comes afterwards.
Whatever got thrown or kicked over, and explodes into those toxic darts, would've been the complete wipe-out of the entire snow leopards' camp.
Thankfully, there's no casualty for now.
Then, the one he's been waiting for, finally shows up. A newt.
And the newt would see that the camp is indeed, empty. Unless/until he sees a fennec pointing the silencer at him, his finger already pulling on the trigger.
No talking needed.
He only has one shot.


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

_“can anybody hear me I’m sorry I let my anger run away with me Jin I’m really sorry I should have listened to you”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As the scout sees a crate dropping down, he expects the assassin to show up...
> ... But he doesn't expect what comes afterwards.
> Whatever got thrown or kicked over, and explodes into those toxic darts, would've been the complete wipe-out of the entire snow leopards' camp.
> Thankfully, there's no casualty for now.
> ...


The trigger pulled.  The shot fired.

The shot impacted the newt.  But something bizarre happened just then.

The fennec heard a loud whistle.  The shot... went insubstantial, right through the newt.  The newt was somehow unharmed!

In the corner of the fennec's vision, he could see a red card flash.

Newt: "Impressive.  Too bad I have Cup of Life protecting me.  Your gun's useless for now."

And indeed, the silencer, though still at full weight in the fennec's hand, would appear transparent.

The newt kicked the fennec back.

Newt: "Choose your next move carefully. Five red cards and your life is forfeit."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “not again no no no no Jin I’m sorry I shouldn’t have run off like that”





Universe said:


> *Nydos wished not for the first time that he was able to die*





Universe said:


> _“can anybody hear me I’m sorry I let my anger run away with me Jin I’m really sorry I should have listened to you”_


Nydos heard a voice.

_"I sense you in some kind of... chaos bubble?  Whatever it is, it's unbreakable by any means.  What happened?"_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Nydos heard a voice.
> 
> _"I sense you in some kind of... chaos bubble?  Whatever it is, it's unbreakable by any means.  What happened?"_


“I blew it big time I let my past consume me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I blew it big time I let my past consume me”


_"I sense no corruption off of you - though maybe some off another being nearby - so you haven't sunk too far.  You can still redeem the overall situation.  Did anyone tell you when or how the bubble would break?"_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"I sense no corruption off of you - though maybe some off another being nearby - so you haven't sunk too far.  You can still redeem the overall situation.  Did anyone tell you when or how the bubble would break?"_


_“when the war starts but you know I hate enclosed spaces”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“when the war starts but you know I hate enclosed spaces”_


_"If I'm not mistaken, MOST of the dragons hate confined spaces.  For me, it's too much of a reminder from my time in the vat.  I think only Oliver can tolerate them and that's because he spent his mortal time growing up in a junkyard, where he needed to hole up more often."

"But how about this.  What's your game plan when you get out?  Did you learn anything important in there?"_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"If I'm not mistaken, MOST of the dragons hate confined spaces.  For me, it's too much of a reminder from my time in the vat.  I think only Oliver can tolerate them and that's because he spent his mortal time growing up in a junkyard, where he needed to hole up more often."
> 
> "But how about this.  What's your game plan when you get out?  Did you learn anything important in there?"_


*Nydos sends him the memories of what the crystal dragon had said to him*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The trigger pulled.  The shot fired.
> 
> The shot impacted the newt.  But something bizarre happened just then.
> 
> ...


The small fennec is already prepared for the assassin to come at him in close range with the combat knife. But with the shot just going right through, and a red card flash at the corner of his eyes, he is too distracted to see the kick coming.
He tumbles over and almost falls to the ground, but manages to holds his feet and pulls himself back up.
What was that flash ? How is his gun now transparent like this ?
He looks at the newt, concerned. He has no powers or weapons of his own, only acute hearing senses and good mobility thanks to his small body build.
But one more shot probably shouldn't hurt... at least, he needs something to "test" this. Given the newt is toying with him here, too.
He loads up a magazine that looks to be made of three types of metals. One is iron, one is silver, and the other... hard to tell, but it's unusually bright and white in color. It reflects the light a bit similar to gold, but it's white instead.
Another shot. Right at the newt's face.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos sends him the memories of what the crystal dragon had said to him*


_"Four spots of power, huh?  And he'll just regenerate the armies until they're gone?  I will share this with the kids... maybe one of them knows what's going on and can get Jin caught up.  Until then...."_

Firuthi emitted calming music over the mindlink.


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

_“I never told anyone this before but enclosed spaces remind me of the barn they are in it was used to hold me when I was a slave”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Four spots of power, huh?  And he'll just regenerate the armies until they're gone?  I will share this with the kids... maybe one of them knows what's going on and can get Jin caught up.  Until then...."_
> 
> Firuthi emitted calming music over the mindlink.


_“get me out of here please!”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The small fennec is already prepared for the assassin to come at him in close range with the combat knife. But with the shot just going right through, and a red card flash at the corner of his eyes, he is too distracted to see the kick coming.
> He tumbles over and almost falls to the ground, but manages to holds his feet and pulls himself back up.
> What was that flash ? How is his gun now transparent like this ?
> He looks at the newt, concerned. He has no powers or weapons of his own, only acute hearing senses and good mobility thanks to his small body build.
> ...


The shot was transparent as well.  It sailed through the newt, failing to harm him.  In fact, it failed to harm _anything_ in the vicinity.

Newt: "Your gun's already been ejected from this combat.  It literally can't affect anything right now."

The fennec would notice the newt holding a round bomb in his hand.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I never told anyone this before but enclosed spaces remind me of the barn they are in it was used to hold me when I was a slave”_


_"Ooof.  It's like they've held every dragon as a slave at some point."_


Universe said:


> _“get me out of here please!”_


_"This bubble is completely impenetrable."_

The visage of the crystal dragon faded.  Both Demma's and Nydos' bubbles were moving.

_"And it's suddenly moving.  What is going on?"_

It's moving roughly in the direction of the taur camps.


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ooof.  It's like they've held every dragon as a slave at some point."_
> 
> _"This bubble is completely impenetrable."_
> 
> ...


“I don’t know”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Choco waited in the main camp for any instructions on how he could help. Taking off his trench coat, it revealed more of his armour beneath. It was a slightly faded light blue, with blue slimeline fabric made for maximum movement.

On his side was a pistol with the same faded colour. While on his back was a rifle of the same nature. His cyber sword handle was equipped on the other side of his hip. It was also very noticeable that there were once symbols on certain parts of the armour and weapons, but they seem to have been forcefully removed. Due to the abundance of scratches where they once were.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The shot was transparent as well.  It sailed through the newt, failing to harm him.  In fact, it failed to harm _anything_ in the vicinity.
> 
> Newt: "Your gun's already been ejected from this combat.  It literally can't affect anything right now."
> 
> The fennec would notice the newt holding a round bomb in his hand.


The fennec now knows that not even white gold can counter whatever this magic is affecting his gun. Jin needs to know this.
Which means he has to somehow deal with this assassin, and secure the drop supply.
With the gun apparently out now, he just *drops it to the ground*, and readies his knife, but at the same time preparing to get out of the way if the newt goes in with the bomb.



Amepix said:


> Choco waited in the main camp for any instructions on how he could help. Taking off his trench coat, it revealed more of his armour beneath. It was a slightly faded light blue, with blue slimeline fabric made for maximum movement.
> 
> On his side was a pistol with the same faded colour. While on his back was a rifle of the same nature. His cyber sword handle was equipped on the other side of his hip. It was also very noticeable that there were once symbols on certain parts of the armour and weapons, but they seem to have been forcefully removed. Due to the abundance of scratches where they once were.


Back at the main encampment, the reindeer druid, the snow leopards, Choco ( @Amepix ) and Klaxon are approached by a fennec scout. Klaxon would recognize this as one of the two fennecs earlier, the smaller of the two but with a bigger tail.

Fennec scout : Guys ! My brother is in danger ! I received his distress signal from his weapon !

Reindeer druid : Your bro-... where ?

Fennec scout : The snow leopards' camp !

Snow leopard huntress : The assassin must have shown up. Which means the supply drop has arrived. Everyone, back there ! Quick !


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The fennec now knows that not even white gold can counter whatever this magic is affecting his gun. Jin needs to know this.
> Which means he has to somehow deal with this assassin, and secure the drop supply.
> With the gun apparently out now, he just *drops it to the ground*, and readies his knife, but at the same time preparing to get out of the way if the newt goes in with the bomb.


The newt kicked the bomb at the fennec.

No immediate sign of whistling just by drawing a knife.  And evading the bomb turned out to be rather easy.  It did explode on contact, but at least it wasn't in the fennec's face.

Newt: "Where's the rest of the camp, huh?"



PC Master Race said:


> Back at the main encampment, the reindeer druid, the snow leopards, Choco ( @Amepix ) and Klaxon are approached by a fennec scout. Klaxon would recognize this as one of the two fennecs earlier, the smaller of the two but with a bigger tail.
> 
> Fennec scout : Guys ! My brother is in danger ! I received his distress signal from his weapon !
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "That was quicker than I expected. Let's go."


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Back at the main encampment, the reindeer druid, the snow leopards, Choco ( @Amepix ) and Klaxon are approached by a fennec scout. Klaxon would recognize this as one of the two fennecs earlier, the smaller of the two but with a bigger tail.
> 
> Fennec scout : Guys ! My brother is in danger ! I received his distress signal from his weapon !
> 
> ...


Choco grabbed the rifle from his back and pressed a button on his neck, causing a helmet to form around his head in an instant.

Choco : I'm ready.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The newt kicked the bomb at the fennec.
> 
> No immediate sign of whistling just by drawing a knife. And evading the bomb turned out to be rather easy. It did explode on contact, but at least it wasn't in the fennec's face.
> 
> Newt: "Where's the rest of the camp, huh?"





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "That was quicker than I expected. Let's go."





Amepix said:


> Choco grabbed the rifle from his back and pressed a button on his neck, causing a helmet to form around his head in an instant.
> 
> Choco : I'm ready.


The fennec manages to dodge the bomb and avoid the blast, but he has a feeling that it was that easy because the newt is just playing with his food right now.
Change of plan. Stall out.
The scout still keeps his knife ready, as he bares his fangs.

Fennec scout 2 : Đoán xem.
(Take a guess.)

The others, back at the encampment, reopen the wormhole, and rush back to the snow leopards' camp in the west.
Joining them, this time, is Sappael, one of the four generals of the taur army. The red-fur wolf, with the signature blazing polearm.
The wormhole takes them all back to the camp, right into the vicinity. And they all aim their weapons at the newt.

Reindeer druid : Thằng mặt giặc đây rồi.
(There you are, little scumbag.)

Fennec scout 1 : Tránh xa anh tao ra, đồ khốn.
(Get away from my brother, asshole.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The fennec manages to dodge the bomb and avoid the blast, but he has a feeling that it was that easy because the newt is just playing with his food right now.
> Change of plan. Stall out.
> The scout still keeps his knife ready, as he bares his fangs.
> 
> ...


The newt looked around him.  The whole encampment, waiting in ambush for him.

And with _weapons_ drawn!

The newt laughed.

Newt: "Weapons... how hilarious.  Mind telling your friends what happened when you tried your gun on me? Exact same thing will happen with them."


Klaxon had followed back to the camp, but curiously did not draw a weapon.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

The wolf lowered his rifle a little, curious about what this newt was talking about.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The newt looked around him.  The whole encampment, waiting in ambush for him.
> 
> And with _weapons_ drawn!
> 
> ...





Amepix said:


> The wolf lowered his rifle a little, curious about what this newt was talking about.


Fennec scout 1 : Nó nói gì vậy ?
(What did he say ?)

The older fennec hesitates to speak in a different language, but Klaxon needs to know about this...

Fennec scout 2 : ... I shot at him earlier, but the bullet just passed through him, and my gun became like that. I saw something red flashing at the corner of my eye. He said something about being protected by "Cup of Life", and that 5 times of red flash like that and I'd die.

The gun in question, is on the ground. Transparent.

Snow leopard huntress : The hell... ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Nó nói gì vậy ?
> (What did he say ?)
> 
> The older fennec hesitates to speak in a different language, but Klaxon needs to know about this...
> ...


Choco: Interesting...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Nó nói gì vậy ?
> (What did he say ?)
> 
> The older fennec hesitates to speak in a different language, but Klaxon needs to know about this...
> ...


Klaxon's eyes seemed to boggle in and out of his head for a second.

Klaxon: "Accurate kicks... red flash... 5 and it's over... I've seen powers of this type!  I don't have time to explain, but I think I know his weakness!"

The newt suddenly looked nervous as Klaxon charged in.  Klaxon attempted a jump kick.

Instead of tanking the attack like he did the bullets, the newt slid, barely evading the jump kick.  The newt tried to run out of the camp.

Klaxon: "I was right! It's just like the sport! After him!  You can only hurt him with your feet!"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon's eyes seemed to boggle in and out of his head for a second.
> 
> Klaxon: "Accurate kicks... red flash... 5 and it's over... I've seen powers of this type!  I don't have time to explain, but I think I know his weakness!"
> 
> ...


Choco : Roger that.

Choco began to chase after the newt instantly, as if he'd been trained to do these type of things before.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon's eyes seemed to boggle in and out of his head for a second.
> 
> Klaxon: "Accurate kicks... red flash... 5 and it's over... I've seen powers of this type!  I don't have time to explain, but I think I know his weakness!"
> 
> ...





Amepix said:


> Choco: Interesting...





Amepix said:


> Choco : Roger that.
> 
> Choco began to chase after the newt instantly, as if he'd been trained to do these type of things before.


The taurs also rush after the newt.
Given their body type and species, the snow leopards quickly close in the distance. The fennec scouts already catching up thanks to their agility.

Reindeer druid : Klaxon and Choco ! On me !

The reindeer cups his hands together and brings his arms together, straightened, as if... playing volleyball.
It seems he plans to boost the two to the newt, to give them the opening for one hell of a jump kick at the newt.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taurs also rush after the newt.
> Given their body type and species, the snow leopards quickly close in the distance. The fennec scouts already catching up thanks to their agility.
> 
> Reindeer druid : Klaxon and Choco ! On me !
> ...


Klaxon leapt on, ready for the jump kick.

So what if the reindeer had a different sport in mind?  It was being used for the right idea.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taurs also rush after the newt.
> Given their body type and species, the snow leopards quickly close in the distance. The fennec scouts already catching up thanks to their agility.
> Sapphael is right behind the snow leopards.
> 
> ...


Choco kept eyes on his target as he ready his foot in order to provide a proper jump kick straight into the newt.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon leapt on, ready for the jump kick.
> 
> So what if the reindeer had a different sport in mind?  It was being used for the right idea.





Amepix said:


> Choco kept eyes on his target as he ready his foot in order to provide a proper jump kick straight into the newt.


Reindeer druid : *LÊN !*

As the two get on his arms, he hoists them forward with all his strength, giving them a boost to leap at the newt.

(Cue "It's time to face your fear" from Sonic Frontiers "Undefeatable" at this lol)

The fennecs are already up ahead and on the sides.
With only so much as a nod at each other, they suddenly drop to the ground, using one of their front legs to hold their balance, as they spin and rotate their entire body in a literally 225 degree, in an attempt to kick the newt, or at least trip him over.
The snow leopards would pounce on him too, if he does get knocked over.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

(( @Firuthi Dragovic sorry, forgot to mention that Sapphael stays behind to secure the supply drop))


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : *LÊN !*
> 
> As the two get on his arms, he hoists them forward with all his strength, giving them a boost to leap at the newt.
> 
> ...


Between the fennecs kicking the newt's sides, the snow leopards pouncing with their feet, and the combo attack with the reindeer, Klaxon, and Choco, it was over quickly.

The newt didn't stand a chance against the whole pack and was very swiftly kicked to death from multiple angles.

Incidentally, the fennec's gun that had gone transparent was no longer transparent, and he could no longer see the red card.

Once it was over, Klaxon stepped back from the newt's crushed corpse.

Klaxon: "I had no idea the newts had a Stand user."

He hesitated, expecting some confusion.

Klaxon: "Stands are a type of personality-based power, usually with a summonable spirit, though those are only visible to the magically-inclined so I couldn't see it.  The powers are particular to the user, but they generally don't follow standard magical rules and tend to be named after songs."

Klaxon looked over the newt's corpse.

Klaxon: "His powers seemed very similar to the sport of football.  Erm, the one with the black-and-white round ball, not the one with the oblong ball with the stitched grip.  Anyways, you're not supposed to use your hands in football or you get ejected, and if a team has five players ejected they have to forfeit the game.  But I only know one song related to that sport - it was something called Cup of Life, used for some big football competition on a planet I've never visited.  If you see another Stand user, it will be with totally different powers."


PC Master Race said:


> (( @Firuthi Dragovic sorry, forgot to mention that Sapphael stays behind to secure the supply drop))


Klaxon looked at the group.

Klaxon: "Come on. Let's remove the corpse so the newts can't claim it and get back to the supply drop."


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Between the fennecs kicking the newt's sides, the snow leopards pouncing with their feet, and the combo attack with the reindeer, Klaxon, and Choco, it was over quickly.
> 
> The newt didn't stand a chance against the whole pack and was very swiftly kicked to death from multiple angles.
> 
> ...


Choco nodded.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

( @Firuthi Dragovic you did not just pull a JoJo on me... what's next, Persona ? heh)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Firuthi Dragovic you did not just pull a JoJo on me... what's next, Persona ? heh)


_((Hahaha... we've had quite a few JoJo's-style fights already in the thread before you arrived.  Admittedly JoJo's-style battles are tricky to write outside of small-scale fights and combat pragmatists can end those battles way quicker than they should.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Between the fennecs kicking the newt's sides, the snow leopards pouncing with their feet, and the combo attack with the reindeer, Klaxon, and Choco, it was over quickly.
> 
> The newt didn't stand a chance against the whole pack and was very swiftly kicked to death from multiple angles.
> 
> ...


The taurs listen to the rabbit's explanation of this strange magic that is termed "Stand".

Reindeer druid : That... has to be the weirdest kind of magic I ever heard. I can go with summoning spirits, but going with rules of a sport as a fighting style and method for it, and...

He shakes his head, obviously not knowing what to think or how to feel about it.
The others are just kind of thrown out of the loop, too.

Fennec scout : ... I suppose that's the end of his career, huh. He's not kicking football any time soon. Probably not kicking in general either. Just kicked the bucket instead.

The reindeer chuckles at the commentary.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon looked at the group.
> 
> Klaxon: "Come on. Let's remove the corpse so the newts can't claim it and get back to the supply drop."


Snow leopard huntress : Yeah, let's get deal with the body before we get back... General Sapphael has element fire, he can probably cremate the body.

Reindeer druid : Everyone get back to the camp, I'll stay here to keep watch of the body and wait for him.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : Everyone get back to the camp, I'll stay here to keep watch of the body and wait for him.


Choco followed the others back to camp.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The taurs listen to the rabbit's explanation of this strange magic that is termed "Stand".
> 
> Reindeer druid : That... has to be the weirdest kind of magic I ever heard. I can go with summoning spirits, but going with rules of a sport as a fighting style and method for it, and...
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "It is certainly bizarre like no other."

Klaxon smiled at the commentary as he returned to camp.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((So since I don't know when he'll have the energy to rejoin - if it happens when I'm at work, or if it'll be tomorrow or whatnot - I am making this post for @Baron Tredegar 's benefit.))
> 
> Elsewhere in the multiverse..._
> 
> ...


Are the Taurs willing to be vassalized by the Imperium?

And has our candidate for the new Mandalore healed during my meditation?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Are the Taurs willing to be vassalized by the Imperium?
> 
> And has our candidate for the new Mandalore healed during my meditation?


"We didn't bring up the question formally... however, their leader has already mentioned providing weapons, so I don't think we'll have problems with the 'vassal' thing.  We... had to move swiftly and generously due to the Dendrobans' reliance on forbidden arts - and the crystal-banded dragons were supposed to be gone several _dozen_ realities ago - and our need to rush to protect the Wheel... this is why we're so reliant on you and the Lords for stately matters, Ahrakas."

"As for healing the candidate, Trix (@TrixieFox )?  Let's have a talk with her and see."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco followed the others back to camp.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "It is certainly bizarre like no other."
> 
> Klaxon smiled at the commentary as he returned to camp.


As they return back to the snow leopards' camp, Sapphael is there keeping watch of the area and the supply drop.

Sapphael : Tình hình sao rồi ?
(What's the situation ?)

Fennec scout : Tên thích khách đã bị tiêu diệt rồi ạ, nhưng mọi người đang bàn tiêu hủy cái xác để đề phòng bọn địch có ý định gì khác. Em đề xuất hỏa táng kẻ đó ạ. Tu sĩ tuần lộc đang đứng canh xác tên đó.
(The assassin was eliminated, but we are discussing on getting rid of the body, in case the enemies plan something bad. I suggested cremating it. The reindeer druid is standing guard of the body right now.)

Sapphael : Được. Để tôi bảo cậu đấy về đây, rồi mọi người chuyển vật tư tiếp tế về doanh trại chính đi. Tôi sẽ về sau.
(Alright. Let me tell him to come back, then everyone move the supply back to the main camp. I'll get back later.)

The taurs stand up straight and salute each other by holding their fist on their chest, where their heart would be. Similar to Jin saluting Kurt earlier. Sapphael does the same too.
It seems the salute is for all of them, regardless of status and rank.
The wolf general makes his way to where the newt was taken down.
A short while later, the reindeer druid returns to the snow leopard camp, rejoining them.

Reindeer druid : Cầu thủ bóng đá đạp xô...
(Bucket-kicking football player...)

The commentary gets a good chuckle from the taurs.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As they return back to the snow leopards' camp, Sapphael is there keeping watch of the area and the supply drop.
> 
> Sapphael : Tình hình sao rồi ?
> (What's the situation ?)
> ...


Choco meanwhile just lays against a wall as he watches the woods ahead just in case they send another assassin to this camp. He might not know!much about what's going on, but being safe is a precaution he always takes these days.

His helmets hud was displaying multiple features of the nearby environment and letting him know of any changes that could occur. Though, nobody here but him would know about this feature unless he told them.

Nevertheless, he was serious now. And kept his rifle clutched in his paws, just in case he needed to use it. He couldn't but wonder what these amphibians were really wanting. He'd only just arrived to this planet for a bit of exploring after all.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We didn't bring up the question formally... however, their leader has already mentioned providing weapons, so I don't think we'll have problems with the 'vassal' thing.  We... had to move swiftly and generously due to the Dendrobans' reliance on forbidden arts - and the crystal-banded dragons were supposed to be gone several _dozen_ realities ago - and our need to rush to protect the Wheel... this is why we're so reliant on you and the Lords for stately matters, Ahrakas."
> 
> "As for healing the candidate, Trix (@TrixieFox )?  Let's have a talk with her and see."


Do you think the crystal dragons could have been involved in anything from the rebellion and the Dawn War?

And yes, let us go see Trix.


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

*Nydos was curled up in his bubble shaking*


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

“Get me out of here please”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you think the crystal dragons could have been involved in anything from the rebellion and the Dawn War?
> 
> And yes, let us go see Trix.


"Kurt?"

_"Any crystal dragon involvement in the rebellion, you'd have to ask surviving Temporal Lords from that time.  There was no sign of them whatsoever in that reality, they would have been an instant exterminate if they were, even with Aten's madness.  It's more likely to be another 12 Divines case where one of us had nightmarish thoughts about what dragons were like.  Knowing that... Dawn War involvement is a remote possibility-"_

_"Excuse me, I need to chime in for a second..."_

_"Firuthi?  Why are you interrupting a briefing with the High Imperator?"_

_"Nydos ran into that dragon... dragon claimed he was the sole member of the species and that Nydos ruined his attempts at procreation.  Nydos is being held until the Dendroban-Taur war starts.... I can't get him out of this bubble."_

_"Time-out bubbles.  Tailor-made prisons used to stall beings.  A crystal-banded dragon can only use them once on any given individual - the same dragon can't bubble the same being a second time.  Unfortunately, nothing you can do but wait for the timer to go out."_

_"Damn."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kurt?"
> 
> _"Any crystal dragon involvement in the rebellion, you'd have to ask surviving Temporal Lords from that time.  There was no sign of them whatsoever in that reality, they would have been an instant exterminate if they were, even with Aten's madness.  It's more likely to be another 12 Divines case where one of us had nightmarish thoughts about what dragons were like.  Knowing that... Dawn War involvement is a remote possibility-"_
> 
> ...


_“I WANT OUT!”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I WANT OUT!”_


_"Mind explaining to him, Kurt?"_

_"He would not have used that bubble on you unless you were seriously trying to mess him up, Nydos.  He's doing it to stall for time, that is all."_

_"Kurt, he had memories of being confined-"_

Kurt reached out his mind.

_"Universe, are you there?  I need you to psychically sedate your uncle so this confinement doesn't lead to corrupting him.  It's a common celestial and reality dragon power because of the mindlink, you're just the best candidate given your domain."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Mind explaining to him, Kurt?"_
> 
> _"He would not have used that bubble on you unless you were seriously trying to mess him up, Nydos.  He's doing it to stall for time, that is all."_
> 
> ...


_“Why?”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As they return back to the snow leopards' camp, Sapphael is there keeping watch of the area and the supply drop.
> 
> Sapphael : Tình hình sao rồi ?
> (What's the situation ?)
> ...





Amepix said:


> Choco meanwhile just lays against a wall as he watches the woods ahead just in case they send another assassin to this camp. He might not know!much about what's going on, but being safe is a precaution he always takes these days.
> 
> His helmets hud was displaying multiple features of the nearby environment and letting him know of any changes that could occur. Though, nobody here but him would know about this feature unless he told them.
> 
> Nevertheless, he was serious now. And kept his rifle clutched in his paws, just in case he needed to use it. He couldn't but wonder what these amphibians were really wanting. He'd only just arrived to this planet for a bit of exploring after all.


With the assassin dealt with, they can breathe easier now.
But they don't know what the others would think at the thought of this sport-themed type of magic in play.
In all honesty, it makes all tension in the atmosphere just vanish out the window.
Who would've thought that a dangerous assassin using explosives as his main tools was also such a big fan of a sport, which ultimately lead to his demise like so ?
The team gets the supply drop back at the encampment, and is informed that Jin and the dragons are in the fire camp (but not knowing that Nydos and Demma have been captured).
...
Jin receives a message on his communicator.

Reindeer druid : Báo cáo, chúng tôi đã tiêu diệt được tên thích khách, và đã mang được vật phẩm tiếp tế về thành công.
(Reporting in, we have eliminated the assassin and retrieved the supply drop.)

Jin : Tốt ! Mọi người làm tốt lắm. Không có thương vong gì về người đúng không ?
(Good ! Good job, everyone. There was no casualty, I hope ?)

Reindeer druid : Không ai bị thương cả. Nhiệm vụ đã hoàn thành.
(No-one got injured. Mission completed.)

Jin : Trên cả xuất sắc. Tôi tự hào về mọi người đấy.
(Successfully, I'd say. I am proud of you.)

Reindeer druid : Sếp quá khen ạ.
(The honor is ours, boss.)

Jin turns off the communicator and looks to Oliver.

Jin : Supply drop is here, and my soldiers once again did not fail to impress me, heh. Why don't we go to see what we got ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

*Nydos was whimpering*


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

_“I don’t like it in here I want out”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Why?”_





Universe said:


> *Nydos was whimpering*





Universe said:


> _“I don’t like it in here I want out”_


_"It has to do with your light domain, Universe.  Remember the whole hard-light construct thing?  How celestial dragon minds create those bodies?  One of the ways a dragon corruption happens is a feedback loop, and those tend to center around the part of a dragon's mind that creates that body.  You're basically calming the mind with the right psychic light impulses, which is far better than just projecting calming thoughts."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"It has to do with your light domain, Universe.  Remember the whole hard-light construct thing?  How celestial dragon minds create those bodies?  One of the ways a dragon corruption happens is a feedback loop, and those tend to center around the part of a dragon's mind that creates that body.  You're basically calming the mind with the right psychic light impulses, which is far better than just projecting calming thoughts."_


_“Uncle Uncle listen to me I know what it’s like to be confined but it’s time to sleep OW Uncle please calm down we’re trying to find a way to help you”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

_“Oh oh my I see Uncle I know what you’re going through I went through worse I was beaten and starved and I had my wings cut off for Crying out loud but then I met Nebula and she helped me get through it” _*This was projected to all of the celestial gods*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> With the assassin dealt with, they can breathe easier now.
> But they don't know what the others would think at the thought of this sport-themed type of magic in play.
> In all honesty, it makes all tension in the atmosphere just vanish out the window.
> Who would've thought that a dangerous assassin using explosives as his main tools was also such a big fan of a sport, which ultimately lead to his demise like so ?
> ...


"We should.  I'm excited to see what we got."

--------------------

The supply drop itself was mostly a supply of antidotes and cures as promised.  There was also a large folder on the Dendroban Empire, specifically the four habitable planets they had left: the forest planet where everyone was, plus an island planet, an ocean planet, and a marshy planet that was the empire's capital.

On the forest planet, everything looked decentralized.  There were indications of decoy command centers all over.  The closest thing to a core command was a weapons research facility that was some distance away - probably a quarter of the planet away from the camp.

The ocean planet was a different story.  There were only a few habitable command domes, under one of which was a massive spawning vat and cloning facility.

The island planet?  Every island had some form of amphibian habitation, but the biggest island had what looked like a warp generator for creating portals... and a tsunami creation machine.

Finally, the marsh planet.  It was well-populated, but there was a big central command... looking like a giant computer tower.

All of the mentioned big facilities had notes mentioning attempts to sabotage them.  It seemed that doing much about them the normal way was impossible - these were definitely the type of facilities that could only be attacked by someone with portals or wormholes.  There were mentions of strange crystals at the weapons facility, the cloning facility, the tsunami machine, and the computer tower.

Focusing back on the forest planet for now, the intel gave a good indication of common supply routes, especially to the weapons research facility... but it also noted a quirk about the population: command centers tended to replenish shortly after being cleared.  There's a lot of speculative notes, but a final report on the command centers indicated the populations replenished on their own, without the help of the cloning and warp facilities.  However... it did note that only basic soldiers and post commanders got that treatment.  Special forces like assassins did not get such benefits.


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

*Nydos calmed down slightly*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We should.  I'm excited to see what we got."
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


It's quite a lot of info to go through, and there is certainly not enough time right now for all of it.
Definitely even less so for just him alone.

Jin : Alright, first things first. The antidotes. The scorpions and cobras will be in charge of the antidotes.

He calls for two of each species to come over.
Despite being insectoid, the scorpion's body is covered in rigid spikes and scales more similar to that of a crocodile, while her legs are more of a raptor, with the distinctly large claw on one toe. Her tail is also covered in the spikes, and has a pretty dangerous stinger at the tip.
For the cobra, her tail is so long that she is often seen with it coiled upward like a chameleon. Rumor has it that she could send about 10 amphibian flying with just a whip of that tail, especially if she whips it like a spring. Fortunate for them, for now, that she's in the medical field instead.
They salute Oliver and bring the antidotes away. Judging by their direction, it seems to be to the water camp.
Now, what's left is the info of the enemies. Everything the taurs need to know, so far.

Jin : Now... let's go meet the four generals of our people.

And for that, he gestures for Oliver to enter the tent again, back to the room earlier when they discussed the map layout.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It's quite a lot of info to go through, and there is certainly not enough time right now for all of it.
> Definitely even less so for just him alone.
> 
> Jin : Alright, first things first. The antidotes. The scorpions and cobras will be in charge of the antidotes.
> ...


"Understood.  Let's bring the generals together and go over this intel."

Oliver hesitated before entering the tent.

"By the way, I have a mindlink with the other dragon gods, y'know as part of this whole 'literal family' thing... apparently the crystal-banded dragon put Nydos in time-out for a while with some bubble.  The gods are trying to calm him from his fear of tight spaces, but he's going to be out of commission until the actual attack happens.  Likely same situation with Demma.  This crystal-banded dragon... he's toying with us."


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

_“I still don’t like it in here”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood.  Let's bring the generals together and go over this intel."
> 
> Oliver hesitated before entering the tent.
> 
> "By the way, I have a mindlink with the other dragon gods, y'know as part of this whole 'literal family' thing... apparently the crystal-banded dragon put Nydos in time-out for a while with some bubble.  The gods are trying to calm him from his fear of tight spaces, but he's going to be out of commission until the actual attack happens.  Likely same situation with Demma.  This crystal-banded dragon... he's toying with us."


Jin... doesn't look all that concerned, when he hears about what's become of Demma and Nydos. The look on his face is the most obvious "serves them right" that everyone and their grandmother could see from a light year away.

Jin : ... So, what I saw that time WAS real, not me getting hallucinations and seeing weird shit 'cuz of those amphibian's toxic skins. But, it got Nydos and Demma, huh ?...

He shakes his head.

Jin : ... As much as I was really annoyed with the guy constantly saying "I need something to destroy" non-stop... getting trapped with your own fear of tight space is the stuff of nightmare. Let's hope he's still with us when we launch the assault tonight. But for Demma... bah, fuck it, I've given her enough courtesy. While I do not want anything bad happen to her, I hope she learns her lesson.

It's hard to expect an elephant to forgive something, let alone even forget.

Jin : Anyway, moving on.

He calls into the communicator, and a few minutes later, four other taurs enter the tent as well.

Jin : Oliver, let me introduce you to the four generals the taurs.


Spoiler: Dantomus











"Dantomus the Iron Bulldozer is my oldest son. He has no magic, but is still one hell of a powerhouse with his physical strength alone. You can think of him as Hercules of the army."



Spoiler: Sapphael










"Sapphael the Undying Vanguard is my second oldest. He is one of the best of the army when it comes to delivering hellfire."



Spoiler: Francesca










"Francesca the Undefeatable Flame is lead of our medic team, with powerful phoenix blood and fire magic. It's thanks to her, the scorpions and cobras that we have been able to keep our casualty at an absolute bare minimum."



Spoiler: Galaxy










"Galaxy the Watcher, my youngest, is a powerhouse of her own, in terms of magic capabilities. While I have the fire sunlight, she has the lightning starlight. Not only that, she also has nebula clouds and aurora waves, which she can use to create telepathy with others."


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

_“why do I get myself into these messes I WANT OUTTTTT” _*Nydos sounded on the verge of tears*


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

_“Nydos this is cerebrus there is only one way out and that’s to wait you were never good at waiting were you brother?”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

_“I’m so sorry get me out of here!”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

_“Um Kurt I think my Uncle’s losing it.”_


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I probably should have said something about where the amphibians would have actually taken her... careful how much you take over the NPCs in the future.  Ah well, I can carry on from this one.))_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demma: It just keeps getting better huh?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kurt?"
> 
> _"Any crystal dragon involvement in the rebellion, you'd have to ask surviving Temporal Lords from that time.  There was no sign of them whatsoever in that reality, they would have been an instant exterminate if they were, even with Aten's madness.  It's more likely to be another 12 Divines case where one of us had nightmarish thoughts about what dragons were like.  Knowing that... Dawn War involvement is a remote possibility-"_
> 
> ...


Great so its probably a bizarre clone of an ancient dragon Aten accidentally brought back into existence.


Universe, do you recal interacting with this "crystal banded dragon" before?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: It just keeps getting better huh?


*Nydos was whimpering curled up in a ball*


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Great so its probably a bizarre clone of an ancient dragon Aten accidentally brought back into existence.
> 
> 
> Universe, do you recal interacting with this "crystal banded dragon" before?


_“No.”_


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nydos was whimpering curled up in a ball*


Demma: *sits beside him* You doing ok there bud?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *sits beside him* You doing ok there bud?


While both Demma and Nydos were trapped in separate bubbles that were moving, the two could be moved together to allow Demma to sit close to Nydos.



Universe said:


> _“why do I get myself into these messes I WANT OUTTTTT” _*Nydos sounded on the verge of tears*





Universe said:


> _“Nydos this is cerebrus there is only one way out and that’s to wait you were never good at waiting were you brother?”_





Universe said:


> _“I’m so sorry get me out of here!”_





Universe said:


> _“Um Kurt I think my Uncle’s losing it.”_





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: It just keeps getting better huh?





Universe said:


> *Nydos was whimpering curled up in a ball*


Kurt addressed Universe.

_"Not in the sense of corruption.  You've staved that off successfully.  He will need some time when he's outside the bubble to recover, as is always the case when someone faces their fears."_

Demma noticed that below them was the path they had taken to get to the command center.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While both Demma and Nydos were trapped in separate bubbles that were moving, the two could be moved together to allow Demma to sit close to Nydos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demma: where are you taking us?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: where are you taking us?


The dragon's visage wasn't visible, but his voice echoed.

Dragon: "Back to that camp where you came from. I won't smite the taurs - especially since I now know the Architects are awake and acting. No, with the weapons the taurs have, taking them down is a job for my minions. But I've already reset that little blitz of yours."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The dragon's visage wasn't visible, but his voice echoed.
> 
> Dragon: "Back to that camp where you came from. I won't smite the taurs - especially since I now know the Architects are awake and acting. No, with the weapons the taurs have, taking them down is a job for my minions. But I've already reset that little blitz of yours."


Demma: SO what? you control time or something?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: SO what? you control time or something?


Dragon: "Nada. Just reconstituted those amphibians you killed out of void energy. Unfortunately I can only do it with the common soldiers and base commanders. I sense the Dendrobans just lost a valuable assassin to the taurs with mystical talents, and I can't replace those. Had Nydos not ruined my attempt at progeny, I might have had enough power to do that."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "Nada. Just reconstituted those amphibians you killed out of void energy. Unfortunately I can only do it with the common soldiers and base commanders. I sense the Dendrobans just lost a valuable assassin to the taurs with mystical talents, and I can't replace those. Had Nydos not ruined my attempt at progeny, I might have had enough power to do that."


Demma: and what you want us to die or something?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: and what you want us to die or something?


Dragon: "I have no chance of regaining my people.  I have seen as much as there is to see in this reality.  And the very nature of my body means I will warp and distort reality as long as I am alive.  It's me against the Architects and their minions at this point.  How many can I destroy before I am inevitably brought down?"

There was a pause.

Dragon: "We are adversaries. Do not attempt to dig too much into my motives."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "I have no chance of regaining my people.  I have seen as much as there is to see in this reality.  And the very nature of my body means I will warp and distort reality as long as I am alive.  It's me against the Architects and their minions at this point.  How many can I destroy before I am inevitably brought down?"
> 
> There was a pause.
> 
> Dragon: "We are adversaries. Do not attempt to dig too much into my motives."


Demma: IDK that we are enemies here bud... as a matter of fact... I might be a good tool for you


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin... doesn't look all that concerned, when he hears about what's become of Demma and Nydos. The look on his face is the most obvious "serves them right" that everyone and their grandmother could see from a light year away.
> 
> Jin : ... So, what I saw that time WAS real, not me getting hallucinations and seeing weird shit 'cuz of those amphibian's toxic skins. But, it got Nydos and Demma, huh ?...
> 
> ...


Oliver nods at the four generals.  There was one question on his mind for Jin, but he would ask that another day.

"I am glad to meet you all.  I am Oliver, the celestial dragon who was assigned the domain of magic.  I am one of the two dragons the Temporal Imperium sent here, originally on other business but here for this impending war."

Oliver hesitated.

"We have a lot to go over.  It looks like we were sent more information than just this planet... let's focus on this planet for now, okay?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: IDK that we are enemies here bud... as a matter of fact... I might be a good tool for you


Demma felt a negative.

Dragon: "I appreciate the idea... unfortunately, the Architects will never allow true void powers like mine to exist. And taking them out is flat-out impossible. My people once tried. Tindalos fought whole regiments of us alone and won without breaking a sweat. I am a final remnant with a captive force, seeking his last thrill. You're better off serving the five of them."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Demma felt a negative.
> 
> Dragon: "I appreciate the idea... unfortunately, the Architects will never allow true void powers like mine to exist. And taking them out is flat-out impossible. My people once tried. Tindalos fought whole regiments of us alone and won without breaking a sweat. I am a final remnant with a captive force, seeking his last thrill. You're better off serving the five of them."


Demma: *laughs and starts glowing black and red* you're not the only one with dark powers


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Demma felt a negative.
> 
> Dragon: "I appreciate the idea... unfortunately, the Architects will never allow true void powers like mine to exist. And taking them out is flat-out impossible. My people once tried. Tindalos fought whole regiments of us alone and won without breaking a sweat. I am a final remnant with a captive force, seeking his last thrill. You're better off serving the five of them."


*Nydos was shaking*


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While both Demma and Nydos were trapped in separate bubbles that were moving, the two could be moved together to allow Demma to sit close to Nydos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_“I hate whips with a passion”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *laughs and starts glowing black and red* you're not the only one with dark powers


Demma felt another negative.

Dragon: "No no no...  VOID powers.  This is not the same as darkness or evil!  Demons as mortals know them - and as what gave you what you have - are still a legitimate force in the universe, as maligned as they are.  They are simply the flip side of shadow and fire magic.  No, mine is a true nullifying force that warps what it touches, demon or angel or mortal or otherwise.  These bubbles are a one-time exception, which I used because you two did not understand who you were dealing with."

There was a pause.

Dragon: "I have accepted what will happen. Do not be so quick to join my path."


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

“THEN LET ME OUT”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Demma felt another negative.
> 
> Dragon: "No no no...  VOID powers.  This is not the same as darkness or evil!  Demons as mortals know them - and as what gave you what you have - are still a legitimate force in the universe, as maligned as they are.  They are simply the flip side of shadow and fire magic.  No, mine is a true nullifying force that warps what it touches, demon or angel or mortal or otherwise.  These bubbles are a one-time exception, which I used because you two did not understand who you were dealing with."
> 
> ...


Demma: what if you don't have to die?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

“demma shut up you have no idea what he’s capable of he gave me a scar down my back”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “demma shut up you have no idea what he’s capable of he gave me a scar down my back”


Demma: shut the heck up nydos... what if we have it all wrong?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: what if you don't have to die?


Dragon: "I have already had that chance.  Nydos there blew that one right open."



Universe said:


> “THEN LET ME OUT”





Universe said:


> “demma shut up you have no idea what he’s capable of he gave me a scar down my back”





TrixieFox said:


> Demma: shut the heck up nydos... what if we have it all wrong?


The dragon's presence started to fade.

Dragon: "That is enough questions out of the two of you. Demma, please take Nydos' word for it, he does not have this one wrong. Nydos, you're both currently about one kilometer from the taurs' camp. The bubble will sit there a little longer."

It was no longer possible to negotiate with the crystal-branded dragon.


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: shut the heck up nydos... what if we have it all wrong?


“I have half a mind to destroy you right now”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "I have already had that chance.  Nydos there blew that one right open."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demma: DAMMIT Nydos... you had to keep talking huh?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "I have already had that chance.  Nydos there blew that one right open."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nydos did not want to be in this bubble or near this assassin*


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: DAMMIT Nydos... you had to keep talking huh?


“THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT”


Demma: how? I could have made a clean frikn sweep from the inside and taken out most of his force... did you really think I wanted to be the right hand man of a psycho dragon?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: how? I could have made a clean frikn sweep from the inside and taken out most of his force... did you really think I wanted to be the right hand man of a psycho dragon?


“I don’t want to talk right now I hate enclosed spaces”


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

*He turns his back showing the scar again*


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

“I had no choice I had to destroy my old master it was my only way out”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I had no choice I had to destroy my old master it was my only way out”


Demma stays quiet


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma stays quiet


“I am too proud and I don’t know when to ask for help sometimes I don’t want to ask for help”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am too proud and I don’t know when to ask for help sometimes I don’t want to ask for help”


Demma: *looks hurt* yeah...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 10, 2022)

Oriana, do you have the coordinates to the world the operation is going on involving the Dendrobans?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oriana, do you have the coordinates to the world the operation is going on involving the Dendrobans?


Oriana held her hands up and projected coordinates.

"There's four worlds the Dendrobans have.  These are the coordinates to all four, the highlighted one is the forest world where the taurs are.  I think it's wise to deal with this before finishing off the Shogun."

There was also a communicator in one of her hands.

"By the way, Firuthi sent me this via wormhole.  It's a communicator with one of his language crystal tears in it.  Hopefully you won't get any more burnouts.  You'll have to connect this to your broken one, though - Firuthi didn't program in all of your old contacts."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oriana held her hands up and projected coordinates.
> 
> "There's four worlds the Dendrobans have.  These are the coordinates to all four, the highlighted one is the forest world where the taurs are.  I think it's wise to deal with this before finishing off the Shogun."
> 
> ...


_I take the communicator and connect it. I then punch in the coordinates._

We will arrive shortly. The I shall deal with this dragon _personally._


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver nods at the four generals.  There was one question on his mind for Jin, but he would ask that another day.
> 
> "I am glad to meet you all.  I am Oliver, the celestial dragon who was assigned the domain of magic.  I am one of the two dragons the Temporal Imperium sent here, originally on other business but here for this impending war."
> 
> ...


The five taurs nod, and all take a look over this forest planet, the one they're currently trying to claim from the amphibians.
With the intel they got, it's now clear why they are always so outnumbered, and it is disturbingly shown here.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Focusing back on the forest planet for now, the intel gave a good indication of common supply routes, especially to the weapons research facility... but it also noted a quirk about the population: *command centers tended to replenish shortly after being cleared*. There's a lot of speculative notes, but a final report on the command centers indicated *the populations replenished on their own, without the help of the cloning and warp facilities*. However... it did note that only basic soldiers and post commanders got that treatment. Special forces like assassins did not get such benefits.


Jin : From what I can get, from Oliver here... we are dealing with some kind of zombies. Crystal-branded zombies, to be exact. No matter how much we try to take them down, they just keep coming back for more. With their number, they can slip by and recover bodies of their fallen ones, and we could never notice, or stop them in time.

He takes a breather.

Jin : From what I was told, the white gold we have for our weapons is extremely powerful, capable of countering some really bat-shit nasty corruption, and this kind of crystal undead abomination happens to be one. I will work on the ammo needed for this... and I will personally see to it that these amphibian sons of bitches are down on the count when we are done with them. Starting with tonight.

He then points at the fire camp, frost camp and water camp of the taurs' army, and moves his finger along the direction that the enemies usually attack from, to three corresponding command centers among the enemies' territory. The four generals look at the locations and surroundings of those centers.

Sapphael : The one that attacks the fire camp is in the open... makes sense, because they want to steal our weapons, and so they need a clear path to transport all of our oversized weapons back to their place.

Galaxy : The one that goes for our water camp seems to be in a swamp or something... and I think I know why, now. Poisoning our water supply is one thing, but what if they are also planning to cause an entire epidemic upon us ? Mosquitos and similar bugs are terrifying, and we're in for it if an epidemic breaks out.

Dantomus : As for the one that attacks at our frost camp... looks to be very well-defended, with all those walls and watch towers. Given that they almost always come at the frost camp with gunners and snipers...


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *looks hurt* yeah...


“look I’m sorry I yelled at you I’m really mad at myself a Celestial dragon’s memory is long and we rarely forget an insult to be a slave is the biggest insult of all time I forget how short you mortal lives are”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The five taurs nod, and all take a look over this forest planet, the one they're currently trying to claim from the amphibians.
> With the intel they got, it's now clear why they are always so outnumbered, and it is disturbingly shown here.
> 
> Jin : From what I can get, from Oliver here... we are dealing with some kind of zombies. Crystal-branded zombies, to be exact. No matter how much we try to take them down, they just keep coming back for more. With their number, they can slip by and recover bodies of their fallen ones, and we could never notice, or stop them in time.
> ...


Oliver observed the briefing, listening to Jin.

"It seems you have a good starting plan-"

Oliver held his head for a moment.

"I have just been informed of an unexpected bit of backup.  Due to the influence of the crystal dragon, we're getting at least one more celestial dragon arriving here, possibly more.  And the High Imperator of the Temporal Imperium is showing up personally to this battle.  Our counterstrike may be possible sooner than expected."

Oliver hesitated a moment.

"Please continue.  We have the common vectors of attack... but what if they go all out and go after the wind, lightning, or earth camps?  What are the most likely attack vectors there?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver observed the briefing, listening to Jin.
> 
> "It seems you have a good starting plan-"
> 
> ...


_“I’m close”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver observed the briefing, listening to Jin.
> 
> "It seems you have a good starting plan-"
> 
> ...


This news throws all of the taurs out of the loop. Hard.

Jin : High Imperator. Of the Temporal Imperium. Is coming here.

He looks at the other four, then back at Oliver, only managing to utter one more word out.

Jin : ... Shit.

He quickly regains his composure, though, and addresses Oliver's question, regarding the wind, lightning and earth camps.

Jin : Right. Sorry. Let's see... they have never gone to those three areas yet, but if I have to guess... I think this one is more likely to attack the wind camp. Maybe the lightning camp, too.

He points at a command center located at some kind of oasis ? Not too far from the fortified one.

Jin : This place looks to have a lot of sand... our wind force will have to limit themselves to bare minimum and only for self-defense, to make sure they don't blow off the sand and incapacitate each other by accident.

Jin : And if they gonna attack the earth camp, my guess is it's gonna be from... here. This one is somewhat similar to the swamp, but the problem is with the plants and trees there. Poisonous flowers with toxic fume, to name a few. Not to mentio, earth camp is where we keep our food supplies, too... what's better than to poison our foods and prevent us from making any more, with their weeds, huh ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> This news throws all of the taurs out of the loop. Hard.
> 
> Jin : High Imperator. Of the Temporal Imperium. Is coming here.
> 
> ...


*I teleported there and crashed into a tree* “OW”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> This news throws all of the taurs out of the loop. Hard.
> 
> Jin : High Imperator. Of the Temporal Imperium. Is coming here.
> 
> ...


"I get this nagging feeling that they're going to try to amp things up and target those-"

Oliver stopped as there was a crashing noise outside the tent.

"That was another celestial dragon that just arrived.  Judging from the fact he's crashed into a tree again, I believe that would be Universe."

Oliver communicated to Universe.

_"I see you're doing your finest George of the Jungle impression."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I get this nagging feeling that they're going to try to amp things up and target those-"
> 
> Oliver stopped as there was a crashing noise outside the tent.
> 
> ...


_“Wasn’t on purpose ow that really hurt”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

*I staggered out from behind the tree* “good thing celestial dragon heads are hard”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported there and crashed into a tree* “OW”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I get this nagging feeling that they're going to try to amp things up and target those-"
> 
> Oliver stopped as there was a crashing noise outside the tent.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> _“Wasn’t on purpose ow that really hurt”_


Indeed, they could hear a commotion outside the tent.
A hippogriff taur with fire-feather wings quickly arrive at the scene to see if Universe needs medical help. Meanwhile the entire encampment is aiming their weapons at all directions, on high alert, to see if there's any attack near them.


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Indeed, they could hear a commotion outside the tent.
> A hippogriff taur with fire-feather wings quickly arrive at the scene to see if Universe needs medical help. Meanwhile the entire encampment is aiming their weapons at all directions, on high alert, to see if there's any attack near them.


*There was a lump on my head*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

(Where am I? My brain forget)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (Where am I? My brain forget)


(Back at the main camp with the previous team : the reindeer druid, the twin fennec scouts, and five snow leopard hunters)


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

“Ohhhhh my head I think I have a headache”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *There was a lump on my head*





Universe said:


> “Ohhhhh my head I think I have a headache”


The hippogriff plucks out one of his feathers and blows some fire on it, making it glow a warm orange. Then he carefully places it on the lump on Universe's head. Surprisingly, it doesn't hurt him, just warm up and ease away the aching.

Hippogriff medic : Who are you ? How did you get here ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The hippogriff plucks out one of his feathers and blows some fire on it, making it glow a warm orange. Then he carefully places it on the lump on Universe's head. Surprisingly, it doesn't hurt him, just warm up and ease away the aching.
> 
> Hippogriff medic : Who are you ? How did you get here ?


“I’m Universe The god of truth and light also I teleported here and miscalculated my momentum”


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

“That was just embarrassing”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I get this nagging feeling that they're going to try to amp things up and target those-"
> 
> Oliver stopped as there was a crashing noise outside the tent.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “I’m Universe The god of truth and light also I teleported here and miscalculated my momentum”


The five taurs also come out of the tent to see for themselves, and see a dragon there being tended by a hippogriff medic.
Seems that everything's OK. Except for a tree that got a pretty bad dent on it. And everyone, except the five, still unsure if it's an attack coming at them.

Jin : Ổn rồi mọi người. Hạ vũ khí xuống. Đấy là tiếp viện của quân ta đấy.
(It's OK, everyone. Lower your weapons. That is our reinforcement.)

They look at him in disbelief, then a few of them try their best not to laugh, at the thought that literally the god of truth and light just *George'd the jungle into a tree* as his first impression.

Pegasus sage : Tiếp viện của mình đây sao ?
(This is our reinforcement ?)

Jin : Và còn nữa. Nhưng lúc đó hẵng hay. Giờ tôi cần mọi người chuẩn bị thật kỹ cho trận đánh tối nay. 
(There's more. But we'll get there when we get there. Now, I need everyone to prepare for the fight tonight.)

All of them : Rõ !
(Roger that !)

Then he gets to Universe.

Jin : You OK ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The five taurs also come out of the tent to see for themselves, and see a dragon there being tended by a hippogriff medic.
> Seems that everything's OK. Except for a tree that got a pretty bad dent on it. And everyone, except the five, still unsure if it's an attack coming at them.
> 
> Jin : Ổn rồi mọi người. Hạ vũ khí xuống. Đấy là tiếp viện của quân ta đấy.
> ...


“I’m fine just a little dazed I sense I made a bad first impression”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I take the communicator and connect it. I then punch in the coordinates._
> 
> We will arrive shortly. The I shall deal with this dragon _personally._


"The guy heading operations down there is an elephant.  Name of Jin.  He'll introduce you to the rest."

Oriana hesitated.

"Remember, no eldritch stuff.  And... given one of the other things going on, only refer to us by the names we use _this_ time around - no mentioning Aten or Loki.  There will be time for full stories once the crystal-banded dragon is down and the Dendrobans are gone."

Oriana paused.

"Additionally, it appears another of the Buckshot family is on that planet as advisor.  Klaxon, I think?  Get a sitrep from him."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Indeed, they could hear a commotion outside the tent.
> A hippogriff taur with fire-feather wings quickly arrive at the scene to see if Universe needs medical help. Meanwhile the entire encampment is aiming their weapons at all directions, on high alert, to see if there's any attack near them.





Universe said:


> “Ohhhhh my head I think I have a headache”





PC Master Race said:


> The hippogriff plucks out one of his feathers and blows some fire on it, making it glow a warm orange. Then he carefully places it on the lump on Universe's head. Surprisingly, it doesn't hurt him, just warm up and ease away the aching.
> 
> Hippogriff medic : Who are you ? How did you get here ?





Universe said:


> “I’m Universe The god of truth and light also I teleported here and miscalculated my momentum”





PC Master Race said:


> The five taurs also come out of the tent to see for themselves, and see a dragon there being tended by a hippogriff medic.
> Seems that everything's OK. Except for a tree that got a pretty bad dent on it. And everyone, except the five, still unsure if it's an attack coming at them.
> 
> Jin : Ổn rồi mọi người. Hạ vũ khí xuống. Đấy là tiếp viện của quân ta đấy.
> ...





Universe said:


> “I’m fine just a little dazed I sense I made a bad first impression”


"He gets away with such disastrous approaches because he mastered one of the best defenses in a real fight.  To say he's hard to even touch is a tremendous understatement."

Oliver hesitated.

"So... placement of dragons.  You could probably put me on any of the lines and I'd work...  Universe... I feel like Universe should be on the line with the most direct confrontation... and Nydos should be on the one with the deadliest weapons.  But that's just my take."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He gets away with such disastrous approaches because he mastered one of the best defenses in a real fight.  To say he's hard to even touch is a tremendous understatement."
> 
> Oliver hesitated.
> 
> "So... placement of dragons.  You could probably put me on any of the lines and I'd work...  Universe... I feel like Universe should be on the line with the most direct confrontation... and Nydos should be on the one with the deadliest weapons.  But that's just my take."


Jin : Well... even if you're untouchable, doesn't mean you gotta be careless. Hell, that assassin got cocky and got seriously messed up by my team. Last I was told, it was combined effort of two scouts, one druid, five hunters, a special agent, and... yeah, a stranger by the name of Choco. Dunno about him yet, but seems like the standard, decent merc, nothin' too crazy. And they all got down an assassin. Goes to show that even at your best, things can go from best to worst, y'know.

He glances over Universe.

Jin : ... Besides, I'm pretty sure Demma had the same idea about herself, able to take down armies of enemies on her own. And now she's got time-out by the dragon.

Seems that he's not the type to be impressed easily. Probably still wouldn't be impressed much even if he sees something with his own eyes.
Or maybe he's just biased and doesn't expect much from the celestial dragons, given the impression he got from them so far...
After all, the first one he met wouldn't shut up about needing to destroy something. And now, this one just face-first into a tree on entry.

Jin : In any case, sure, I'll get to it once I meet all the dragons. I guess I don't need to worry 'bout the high imperator, eh ? He's the big shot after all.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well... even if you're untouchable, doesn't mean you gotta be careless. Hell, that assassin got cocky and got seriously messed up by my team. Last I was told, it was combined effort of two scouts, one druid, five hunters, a special agent, and... yeah, a stranger by the name of Choco. Dunno about him yet, but seems like the standard, decent merc, nothin' too crazy. And they all got down an assassin. Goes to show that even at your best, things can go from best to worst, y'know.
> 
> He glances over Universe.
> 
> ...


“Oh I’m not cocky I’m honest”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*I sighed* “Uncle Nydos what did you do?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh I’m not cocky I’m honest”





Universe said:


> *I sighed* “Uncle Nydos what did you do?”


Jin : So you're Nydos' nephew eh ?... Here's what he did.

He looks less than impressed, recalling what happened.

Jin : Your uncle and another assassin, named Demma, decided to just leave our camp and go to fight the enemies on their own, to get their revenge. They made themselves clear that they worked better alone, so I didn't send anyone after them. Last I heard from Oliver, this massive crystal dragon is keeping them in some time-out bubble, and they have to sit out until the attack really launches tonight.

He clicks his tongue.

Jin : There. So now it's you and Oliver with us, until it finally goes down. I hope you keep your wits about you and don't fuck things up more. That assassin said our army would clean up her mess, and she's right. If she's killed any of the amphibians out there, which she definitely might have, then we probably just got extra crystal zombies at our neck. So, if you got some telepathy here with you, which I imagine you do... could you do me a favor ? Tell Demma, "Jin says THANKS".


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : So you're Nydos' nephew eh ?... Here's what he did.
> 
> He looks less than impressed, recalling what happened.
> 
> ...


“Ok I can try”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

_“Jin says thanks”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“Uncle Nydos gets like that sometimes but his heart is in the right place I promise”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok I can try”





Universe said:


> _“Jin says thanks”_





Universe said:


> “Uncle Nydos gets like that sometimes but his heart is in the right place I promise”


Jin : ... May I ask, is there some way to make him stop "I need something to destroy" ? I think I lost count of how many times he said that. Must have been over 9 times now or something.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... May I ask, is there some way to make him stop "I need something to destroy" ? I think I lost count of how many times he said that. Must have been over 9 times now or something.


“You have to tell him to focus”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*I looked unimpressed by my Uncle’s actions* “Uncle Nydos only does that when he’s upset”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You have to tell him to focus”





Universe said:


> *I looked unimpressed by my Uncle’s actions* “Uncle Nydos only does that when he’s upset”


Jin : Tried. Didn't work. I told him to cut it off but he made "destruction" his entire personality or something.

He goes to help the dragon get up.

Jin : Welcome to the shit hole that the amphibians have left us in. We're managing, but we'll need some extra help to push through. Your head gonna be OK ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Tried. Didn't work. I told him to cut it off but he made "destruction" his entire personality or something.
> 
> He goes to help the dragon get up.
> 
> Jin : Welcome to the shit hole that the amphibians have left us in. We're managing, but we'll need some extra help to push through. Your head gonna be OK ?


“What my father does is smack him upside the head my head will be just fine thank you”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“I can’t lie so I don’t have any alternative motives”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What my father does is smack him upside the head my head will be just fine thank you”





Universe said:


> “I can’t lie so I don’t have any alternative motives”


Jin : Works for me. So, while waiting for others, what can you tell me about this "celestial steel" ? Your uncle wonders what weapons I could make with it. I'm curious about it, but all he has is that it enhances magic energy, done.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Works for me. So, while waiting for others, what can you tell me about this "celestial steel" ? Your uncle wonders what weapons I could make with it. I'm curious about it, but all he has is that it enhances magic energy, done.


“Ah glad you asked it’s the strongest metal in the universe no pun intended it can absorb any energy and send it back at the enemy magnified”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“Did I ever tell you my name?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ah glad you asked it’s the strongest metal in the universe no pun intended it can absorb any energy and send it back at the enemy magnified”





Universe said:


> “Did I ever tell you my name?”


Jin : Really ?... Then I'll be damned. I think I know a way to make it even more powerful. And, your name ? Universe, yeah ? Name's Jin.

He takes a look at the dragon.

Jin : ... You remind me of a dragon I once adopted. But one day he just left. Yellow-green like you, in fact.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Really ?... Then I'll be damned. I think I know a way to make it even more powerful. And, your name ? Universe, yeah ? Name's Jin.
> 
> He takes a look at the dragon.
> 
> Jin : ... You remind me of a dragon I once adopted. But one day he just left. Yellow-green like you, in fact.


“You seem familiar too”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You seem familiar too”


Jin : Wait what ?

He tilts his head.

Jin : ... We haven't met, have we ? I'm pretty sure we never met.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Wait what ?
> 
> He tilts his head.
> 
> Jin : ... We haven't met, have we ? I'm pretty sure we never met.


“I don’t think we’ve met either”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“What was his name?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What was his name?”


Jin : The dragon I adopted ?... Can't say I remember, unfortunately. Too long ago already. But I think I remember that he had a green ribbon on his tail. At least when I last saw him.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : The dragon I adopted ?... Can't say I remember, unfortunately. Too long ago already. But I think I remember that he had a green ribbon on his tail. At least when I last saw him.


*I looked at my tail*


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*There was a green ribbon there that I didn’t remember putting there*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Jin doesn't notice the green ribbon, he's looking elsewhere in the distance, as if staying on watch.

Jin : Oh well, I wouldn't want him here right now anyway. Shit's going crazy here with those amphibian nuggets. Hopefully he's elsewhere safe and sound, away from this mess.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“I’m sure he’s fine”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*I wasn’t sure how to react*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sure he’s fine”





Universe said:


> *I wasn’t sure how to react*


Meanwhile Jin still doesn't notice the ribbon.

Jin : Why don't you come in with us and get some rest. It must've been a long trip from... wherever you were, all the way here, right ? You must've been tired.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Meanwhile Jin still doesn't notice the ribbon.
> 
> Jin : Why don't you come in with us and get some rest. It must've been a long trip from... wherever you were, all the way here, right ? You must've been tired.


“Exhausted thank you” *I said gratefully*


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“I don’t normally crash into trees like that bit embarrassing really”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

(not exactly sure where I am again)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (not exactly sure where I am again)


_((For the moment, still confined in that bubble, but about a kilometer from the taurs' camp.  Nydos is still close.  Attack hasn't started yet.

You received a telepathic message from Universe, by the way: ))_


Universe said:


> _“Jin says thanks”_


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((For the moment, still confined in that bubble, but about a kilometer from the taurs' camp.  Nydos is still close.  Attack hasn't started yet.
> 
> You received a telepathic message from Universe, by the way: ))_


Demma: *sighs and cries a little bit*


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Demma: *sighs and cries a little bit*


“I’m sorry this is mostly my fault stupid trauma”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sorry this is mostly my fault stupid trauma”


Demma: *scoots away*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well... even if you're untouchable, doesn't mean you gotta be careless. Hell, that assassin got cocky and got seriously messed up by my team. Last I was told, it was combined effort of two scouts, one druid, five hunters, a special agent, and... yeah, a stranger by the name of Choco. Dunno about him yet, but seems like the standard, decent merc, nothin' too crazy. And they all got down an assassin. Goes to show that even at your best, things can go from best to worst, y'know.
> 
> He glances over Universe.
> 
> ...


"The thing about taking out whole armies like that is... you have to truly _know_ said armies.  That's probably what befell Demma - didn't do basic reconnaissance."

Oliver hesitated.

"Other thing is... godhood really does mean you're not often challenged.  I'm not at that stage yet, but there's a certain lack of readiness when you're not challenged enough.  Though with the other war, I would have thought that would have worn off by now."

Oliver put a hand to his head.

"Over the mindlink, three other dragons are arguing over which one goes into this.  Can't reveal our whole hand at once with this crystal-banded dragon milling about, after all."

--------------------

Universe and Nydos could actually hear the argument in question psychically.

_"Listen, Oliver's saying these amphibians have an ice weakness.  I could mop this up really quickly."_

_"The dragon would put every effort into targeting you first, and you JUST recovered recently.  Watch Pavlin for me and I'll do it."_

_"You're an even bigger target with your association with the Five!  Let me and my kids handle this one."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The thing about taking out whole armies like that is... you have to truly _know_ said armies.  That's probably what befell Demma - didn't do basic reconnaissance."
> 
> Oliver hesitated.
> 
> ...


_“SILENCE!”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“OW!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The thing about taking out whole armies like that is... you have to truly _know_ said armies. That's probably what befell Demma - didn't do basic reconnaissance."
> 
> Oliver hesitated.
> 
> ...


Jin : Like I said earlier... it's tough to be a god.

Then he hears about Oliver's mention of three more dragons going in.

Jin : Eh, I'll pick one that has the least issues with me having anti-god white gold, I guess. That's about our best shot at the walking pieces of *meth* out there, before this shit starts breaking out really bad y'know.



Universe said:


> “Exhausted thank you” *I said gratefully*





Universe said:


> “I don’t normally crash into trees like that bit embarrassing really”


He lets the dragon hold on him.

Jin : Alright, another one joins the party now. Oliver, come with me. I should've shown you your places to rest first, when you first arrived. My apologies, shit got hectic and I lost track of it all.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Like I said earlier... it's tough to be a god.
> 
> Then he hears about Oliver's mention of three more dragons going in.
> 
> ...


“Sorry about my Uncle He can be stubborn at times”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“But I know when I need back up I may be honest but I’m not stupid”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“SILENCE!”_





Universe said:


> “OW!”


All three dragons shut up immediately when Solaris spoke up.

Oliver reeled for a bit.



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Like I said earlier... it's tough to be a god.
> 
> Then he hears about Oliver's mention of three more dragons going in.
> 
> Jin : Eh, I'll pick one that has the least issues with me having anti-god white gold, I guess. That's about our best shot at the walking pieces of *meth* out there, before this shit starts breaking out really bad y'know.


Oliver telepathically reached to Solaris.

_"Whichever one of them is okay with white gold.  Send them."_


PC Master Race said:


> He lets the dragon hold on him.
> 
> Jin : Alright, another one joins the party now. Oliver, come with me. I should've shown you your places to rest first, when you first arrived. My apologies, shit got hectic and I lost track of it all.


Oliver addressed Jin after regaining his composure.

"It's understandable... what with what's going on."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> All three dragons shut up immediately when Solaris spoke up.
> 
> Oliver reeled for a bit.
> Oliver telepathically reached to Solaris.
> ...


He mumbles something beneath his breath, after Oliver's response to Solaris. Someone might be able to hear it...

Jin : Imagine the look on their face when they see me as a *white-gold* lava orca...

Then he takes Oliver and Universe to an empty tent with no-one occupying it. Otherwise, it looks the same as the others.

Jin : This will have to do. Sorry, we never expect allies, to really build any shelters or anything.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He mumbles something beneath his breath, after Oliver's response to Solaris. Someone might be able to hear it...
> 
> Jin : Imagine the look on their face when they see me as a *white-gold* lava orca...
> 
> ...


“It’s ok it’s better than nothing”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> All three dragons shut up immediately when Solaris spoke up.
> 
> Oliver reeled for a bit.
> 
> ...


_“I’m coming”_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

(Just let me know when I'm back in the story. In the, meantime I'll be reading away)


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

_“no son I’m coming If it’s me they want it’s me they’ll get I wouldn’t mind some back up though” _*Cosmos teleports in*


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“hello?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*Cosmos looks around weary of enemies*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He mumbles something beneath his breath, after Oliver's response to Solaris. Someone might be able to hear it...
> 
> Jin : Imagine the look on their face when they see me as a *white-gold* lava orca...
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “It’s ok it’s better than nothing”


"Yes... it will do for this situation."


Universe said:


> _“I’m coming”_





Universe said:


> _“no son I’m coming If it’s me they want it’s me they’ll get I wouldn’t mind some back up though” _*Cosmos teleports in*





Universe said:


> “hello?”


Oliver was flabbergasted that Cosmos himself arrived.

"Jin.... meet Cosmos.  He's the one that the Dendrobans put a hit on.  I'm.... he wasn't one of the three that was arguing.  Perhaps the three arguers will find some smaller ways to back everyone up."


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes... it will do for this situation."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I’m a reality dragon not a celestial but I believe you’ve met my son Nydos I am nothing like him”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“I killed their prince but I didn’t know that at the time I protect any species”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m a reality dragon not a celestial but I believe you’ve met my son Nydos I am nothing like him”





Universe said:


> “I killed their prince but I didn’t know that at the time I protect any species”


Oliver addressed Jin.

"Reality dragons are basically a step up from celestial dragons.  Much to Cosmos' dismay, they're not completely immune either... he is tired of having brothers and sisters lose to abominations.  Worse, I don't even mean dying to them - at this level, stealing power from someone is more common than trying to just kill them it seems."


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver addressed Jin.
> 
> "Reality dragons are basically a step up from celestial dragons.  Much to Cosmos' dismay, they're not completely immune either... he is tired of having brothers and sisters lose to abominations.  Worse, I don't even mean dying to them - at this level, stealing power from someone is more common than trying to just kill them it seems."


*Cosmos looks unimpressed*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes... it will do for this situation."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “I killed their prince but I didn’t know that at the time I protect any species”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver addressed Jin.
> 
> "Reality dragons are basically a step up from celestial dragons.  Much to Cosmos' dismay, they're not completely immune either... he is tired of having brothers and sisters lose to abominations.  Worse, I don't even mean dying to them - at this level, stealing power from someone is more common than trying to just kill them it seems."





Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks unimpressed*


At this point, the taurs are kind of expecting this battle to be pretty chaotic tonight. Especially Jin, since even the very high imperator would be here too.
Jin also looks unimpressed himself. So far, a celestial dragon, supposedly extremely powerful on his own, is being time-out. Another one, just came crashing into a tree on arrival. Now, a reality dragon... whose manner of speech is the same as the others.

Jin : ... You know... as much as I appreciate reinforcements, I would much prefer to know who is coming, so I'd know to expect them, and plan out the attack tonight. At first there were Oliver, Nydos and Demma. Now, there's Universe, and Cosmos, and even the high imperator himself. This is getting really serious.

He looks around the camp. The dragons would see that the taurs, at this point, are... also very much confused at all these newcomers at their place.
Then he looks back at the dragons.

Jin : And please understand that I have this encampment, PLUS six others, to coordinate. So, please excuse me if I can't afford the time to receive guests very well. Especially if you just come in one after another, by surprise.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> At this point, the taurs are kind of expecting this battle to be pretty chaotic tonight. Especially Jin, since even the very high imperator would be here too.
> Jin also looks unimpressed himself. So far, a celestial dragon, supposedly extremely powerful on his own, is being time-out. Another one, just came crashing into a tree on arrival. Now, a reality dragon... whose manner of speech is the same as the others.
> 
> Jin : ... You know... as much as I appreciate reinforcements, I would much prefer to know who is coming, so I'd know to expect them, and plan out the attack tonight. At first there were Oliver, Nydos and Demma. Now, there's Universe, and Cosmos, and even the high imperator himself. This is getting really serious.
> ...


“I apologize for my sudden appearance”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> At this point, the taurs are kind of expecting this battle to be pretty chaotic tonight. Especially Jin, since even the very high imperator would be here too.
> Jin also looks unimpressed himself. So far, a celestial dragon, supposedly extremely powerful on his own, is being time-out. Another one, just came crashing into a tree on arrival. Now, a reality dragon... whose manner of speech is the same as the others.
> 
> Jin : ... You know... as much as I appreciate reinforcements, I would much prefer to know who is coming, so I'd know to expect them, and plan out the attack tonight. At first there were Oliver, Nydos and Demma. Now, there's Universe, and Cosmos, and even the high imperator himself. This is getting really serious.
> ...


"It is sadly a common thing with these dragons to arrive unexpectedly.  Before I address the three dragons that were arguing... let me contact someone else."

Oliver produced the communicator again, Kurt's visage reappearing.

"Yes?  What is it, Oliver?"

"Kurt, Jin is not used to piecemeal reinforcements and wants to know who is coming.  We already know the High Imperator is arriving, I want to know if any of the Temporal Lords plan on showing up."

"Well, um...."

"Go on."

"There's a carpenter bee who is trying to scout the amphibians right now.  She kind of insisted, of her own volition.  Problem is, she didn't tell me exactly which of their bases she's at... and I can't contact her right now or I risk blowing her cover.  She'll be more available when it's time to counterattack."

"A carpenter bee?"

"Yes.  Did you not get a chance to meet Hortense, Oliver?"

"Heard of her, don't remember if I met her.  It's been hectic."

"Anyways, that's the only one I know is on the scene.  Look, I have to get back to coordinating the other war."

Kurt's visage faded.

"I'll let Ahrakas explain what Temporal Lords are when he arrives... but I will tell you Xochimilco is also one.  Anyways, let me get the other three.  The ones who were arguing."

Oliver focused, and his communicator seemed to magically expand into a 3-screen apparatus.  One face had a white and ice-blue dragoness.  The second had a peridot and amethyst dragon.  The third had a sapphire and alexandrite dragon, with three younger dragons behind him.

(white and ice blue) "Oliver?  I thought the three of us were being sidelined?"

(peridot and amethyst) "Solaris was very loud over the psychic link about getting us to stay quiet...."

(sapphire and alexandrite) "As much as the Dendrobans piss me off, the crystal dragon practically has them enslaved.  On top of the slavery the amphibians have been trying with you.  This got personal really fast."

"Jin, here were the three that were arguing earlier.  White and ice blue one is Frost - she's a winter goddess.  The peridot and amethyst one is Firuthi - his domain encompasses sound and shapeshifting.  And the sapphire one with the family is Aeternus, who governs gates and barriers.  With so many dragons here already, I don't know if they're going to show up fully... but they may find a way to briefly channel their powers on the battlefield, so I thought I'd get introductions out now."

Oliver hesitated.

"Firuthi was scared that the crystal dragon would throw everything at Frost, that was one of the big issues in the argument."


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is sadly a common thing with these dragons to arrive unexpectedly.  Before I address the three dragons that were arguing... let me contact someone else."
> 
> Oliver produced the communicator again, Kurt's visage reappearing.
> 
> ...


*Solaris was standing right behind Frost*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris was standing right behind Frost*


"Oh, Solaris, I-"

"And the gold and silver one behind Frost is Solaris.  He's... kind of Nydos' opposite, even if he'd object to me saying it that way."


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, Solaris, I-"
> 
> "And the gold and silver one behind Frost is Solaris.  He's... kind of Nydos' opposite, even if he'd object to me saying it that way."


“what did brother do now?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “what did brother do now?”


"This turned out to be a planet where he'd been made a slave.  He... let that get to him, he rushed ahead without listening to the plan, and he got put in a bubble by the enemy.  He'll be back in action when the battle starts."


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This turned out to be a planet where he'd been made a slave.  He... let that get to him, he rushed ahead without listening to the plan, and he got put in a bubble by the enemy.  He'll be back in action when the battle starts."


“he was never the same after that I forgot this was  the planet I’m not exactly surprised by that anyway Jin was it nice to meet you properly”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“When he comes back smack him for me will you?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“Nydos I swear you make me want to wring your neck”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is sadly a common thing with these dragons to arrive unexpectedly.  Before I address the three dragons that were arguing... let me contact someone else."
> 
> Oliver produced the communicator again, Kurt's visage reappearing.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Solaris was standing right behind Frost*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, Solaris, I-"
> 
> "And the gold and silver one behind Frost is Solaris.  He's... kind of Nydos' opposite, even if he'd object to me saying it that way."





Universe said:


> “he was never the same after that I forgot this was  the planet I’m not exactly surprised by that anyway Jin was it nice to meet you properly”


All these, plus what happened earlier when Oliver's group arrived, are thrown at Jin in one day.
In a span of about hours.
At this point, it's a mess trying to organize everything and everyone in order. Jin can't really keep all these screen views to himself to take all the information. And now the taurs themselves are unsure who they're going to work with during the battle tonight.
Jin has to call his four kids in, and tells them to help him coordinate the people in the seven camps, while he works with the dragon force.

Jin : OK... right. Nice to meet you all too. Name's Jin. My "domain" is here. What you see here. This war that my people have to fight to free ourselves from the amphibians. I'm currently a mess myself too, getting all this in just one day, I'll tell you that much.

He finally has to sit down, and takes a breather.

Jin : Alright. Look, folks. If any of you are coming... or, hell, ALL of you are coming, then I need to know beforehand. Otherwise, a bunch of dragon gods just show up to aid the mortals in a war ? That's only gonna cause chaos. And I don't plan to just have everyone brute force their way into the battlefield, even for those with extreme power levels like you. Coordination is key, not just "I CAN DESTROY EVERYTHING" like a certain god of destruction put it.

He gestures around the camp.

Jin : Shelter. Food. Electricity. Water. Treating the injured. Helping the ones that got poisoned and sick. And in the fight, we need to capture the enemies' posts and secure it. There's a lot more than just "kill all enemies, win experience, get reward". So, if you are coming... you might gotta expect a lot of labor tasks aside from just killing amphibians and looking cool, alright ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> All these, plus what happened earlier when Oliver's group arrived, are thrown at Jin in one day.
> In a span of about hours.
> At this point, it's a mess trying to organize everything and everyone in order. Jin can't really keep all these screen views to himself to take all the information. And now the taurs themselves are unsure who they're going to work with during the battle tonight.
> Jin has to call his four kids in, and tells them to help him coordinate the people in the seven camps, while he works with the dragon force.
> ...


“I get it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> All these, plus what happened earlier when Oliver's group arrived, are thrown at Jin in one day.
> In a span of about hours.
> At this point, it's a mess trying to organize everything and everyone in order. Jin can't really keep all these screen views to himself to take all the information. And now the taurs themselves are unsure who they're going to work with during the battle tonight.
> Jin has to call his four kids in, and tells them to help him coordinate the people in the seven camps, while he works with the dragon force.
> ...


"Not just chaos.  It might pressure the enemy too hard and leave them committing worse than if only a few of us show up.  Actually, it's quite fortunate I was sent on this mission - my magic domain can put me in a position to do quite a few of those tasks."

"Unfortunately, Frost and Aeternus are better at the 'capture and secure' part of that equation.  Aeternus especially on the latter.  I think there's a belief among the dragons that they can end the war so fast that they can catch up to the other concerns later... which is a mistake made in the histories of mortal wars all the time..."

"Leave it to the two newest ones to still understand the extent of a war..."

"Please, Frost.  Let them cover this.  Jin, what Oliver meant by us 'briefly channeling' is basically shooting in one of our tricks when instructed.  Hmmm... I see no vehicles or siege engines, so this explanation will be tricky... imagine if someone could shoot a fireball several kilometers away, but they can't see the target.  And getting them closer is impractical.  Someone gets close, gives the order and where to strike, and the shooter launches their shot where directed.  The fireball lands far closer than if they tried to do it on their own."

"You mean I'm a spotter?"

"Best way I can put it.  Also, Jin, you're expecting basically an extended siege with this coordination thing.  How much do these camps have in terms of walls already?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not just chaos.  It might pressure the enemy too hard and leave them committing worse than if only a few of us show up.  Actually, it's quite fortunate I was sent on this mission - my magic domain can put me in a position to do quite a few of those tasks."
> 
> "Unfortunately, Frost and Aeternus are better at the 'capture and secure' part of that equation.  Aeternus especially on the latter.  I think there's a belief among the dragons that they can end the war so fast that they can catch up to the other concerns later... which is a mistake made in the histories of mortal wars all the time..."
> 
> ...


*Solaris was really worried about and really annoyed at Nydos*


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*Nydos was curled up in his bubble not in the mood to talk to anybody


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The guy heading operations down there is an elephant.  Name of Jin.  He'll introduce you to the rest."
> 
> Oriana hesitated.
> 
> ...


We are orbiting the planet Oriana. Is there a camp or hq Jin has we can land at?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not just chaos.  It might pressure the enemy too hard and leave them committing worse than if only a few of us show up.  Actually, it's quite fortunate I was sent on this mission - my magic domain can put me in a position to do quite a few of those tasks."
> 
> "Unfortunately, Frost and Aeternus are better at the 'capture and secure' part of that equation.  Aeternus especially on the latter.  I think there's a belief among the dragons that they can end the war so fast that they can catch up to the other concerns later... which is a mistake made in the histories of mortal wars all the time..."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “I get it”


Jin : We know what siege engines are. We know this fireball-shooting thing you just described. Catapults, correct ? I get your point, but we're dealing with enemies smaller and faster than us. Plus, we have never got to that point of having a need for those weapons, yet. We've only been able to keep the enemies off, and tonight is our very first assault.

He looks around the camp.

Jin : As for walls... I dunno what your standard might be, but our walls right now are generally stones, wood and ice put together by magic. They can sustain quite a lot. So... maybe the winter goddess and the gate/barrier god can help us with that tonight, when all of us march out cor the assault. Sorry, still having troubles remembering names. And for the god of sound/shapeshifting... I'm having idea for distractions. Make the enemies think we're flanking them or something ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : We know what siege engines are. We know this fireball-shooting thing you just described. Catapults, correct ? I get your point, but we're dealing with enemies smaller and faster than us. Plus, we have never got to that point of having a need for those weapons, yet. We've only been able to keep the enemies off, and tonight is our very first assault.
> 
> He looks around the camp.
> 
> Jin : As for walls... I dunno what your standard might be, but our walls right now are generally stones, wood and ice put together by magic. They can sustain quite a lot. So... maybe the winter goddess and the gate/barrier god can help us with that tonight, when all of us march out cor the assault. Sorry, still having troubles remembering names. And for the god of sound/shapeshifting... I'm having idea for distractions. Make the enemies think we're flanking them or something ?


"Catapults, yes.  My limited view from here led to me guessing at your knowledge and it looks like I underestimated it big time.  Frost, how do you feel about the wall duty?"

"Let's do this, Aeternus."

"I like the idea of imitating flanking maneuvers... I may have a few other distractions.  The catch will be if they even recognize them, or if the crystal zombies in their ranks are too dumb for that."


Baron Tredegar said:


> We are orbiting the planet Oriana. Is there a camp or hq Jin has we can land at?


_"Pst, Oliver.  We're here.  Any spot we can land?"_

"Jin... it appears that Ahrakas has arrived, but he is looking for a spot to land his ship."

Oriana relayed the relative size of the ship to Oliver, who explained it to Jin.

_((@Baron Tredegar you may have to explain to @PC Master Race how big the cruiser is.  I know you previously said it was a private cruiser that could hold about 20, but he may need to know square meter-age.))_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Catapults, yes.  My limited view from here led to me guessing at your knowledge and it looks like I underestimated it big time.  Frost, how do you feel about the wall duty?"
> 
> "Let's do this, Aeternus."
> 
> ...


(@PC Master Race the ship is roughly 76 meters long)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Catapults, yes.  My limited view from here led to me guessing at your knowledge and it looks like I underestimated it big time.  Frost, how do you feel about the wall duty?"
> 
> "Let's do this, Aeternus."
> 
> ...





Baron Tredegar said:


> (@PC Master Race the ship is roughly 76 meters long)


He looks over and tilts his head.

Jin : Ahrakas... uh, who is that again ? And, ship ?

Then he hears about the mere size of the thing, and he is taken aback pretty hard.

Jin : ... Shit, am I getting another army coming in here or something... Uh... I don't know if there's anywhere enough for something that big. Sorry.

He rubs his forehead, pretty roughed up and overwhelmed at all of this.

Jin : I already said, please inform me in advance so I'll know what and whom to expect. Now I have to worry about a space-ship trying to land... and I don't even know when the high imperator is coming either, ugh. Can they just teleport down here or something ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He looks over and tilts his head.
> 
> Jin : Ahrakas... uh, who is that again ? And, ship ?
> 
> ...


".....ummm... I guess I forgot to explain something... I'm too used to referring to him by name and not title..."

Oliver scratched his head nervously.

"Ahrakas IS the High Imperator I was talking about.  I'll ask him if he can teleport down."

Then came the telepathy.

_"He's asking if you can just teleport down, Ahrakas."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....ummm... I guess I forgot to explain something... I'm too used to referring to him by name and not title..."
> 
> Oliver scratched his head nervously.
> 
> ...


I shall teleport down shortly.

_I turn to Oriana. _Seeing as we are facing a dragon... promise not to tell Universe and Solaris about what you are about to see.

_I press a button on one of the ships walls and a panel slides down revealing a shrine with an ornate depiction of Aten, Lucifer, and Mercurius triumphantly slaying scores of Celestial Dragons. In front of the shrine is a sword that looks very similar to the one I am already wielding. I get on my knees before the shrine and recite a prayer before the shrine and when I am finished I take the sword and attach it to my belt resulting in me now wielding two sword.  I then put my armor and cape back on._

I believe we are ready. Can you open the portal Oriana?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I shall teleport down shortly.
> 
> _I turn to Oriana. _Seeing as we are facing a dragon... promise not to tell Universe and Solaris about what you are about to see.
> 
> ...


"Understood.  I won't tell them."

_"Please clear a landing zone, Oliver."_

Oliver stepped back, drawing a four square meter square on the ground with his magic.  Anyone looking could tell this was literally just a magic highlighter kind of deal - it held no other properties.

_"Aim for the square."_

Oriana opened the portal.  Its landing zone was inside the square.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood.  I won't tell them."
> 
> _"Please clear a landing zone, Oliver."_
> 
> ...


_Jin would see a blue and grey folf walk through the portal wearing exquisite white and silver armor with a blue cloak covering his shoulders and back, he two swords sheathed, one on each hip. He carried himself with an air of nobility._

I assume you are the one called Jin?


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*I was asleep but on edge*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Jin watches as the square of magic highlight is drawn, then the portal appearing in it.


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Jin would see a blue and grey folf walk through the portal wearing exquisite white and silver armor with a blue cloak covering his shoulders and back, he two swords sheathed, one on each hip. He carried himself with an air of nobility._
> 
> I assume you are the one called Jin?


And before the folk is an elephant taur, unarmed. Quite the opposite of anything graceful, noble or royal. Quite old (in his mortal age), and not quite in his prime anymore.
But, still kicking, and far from done.
His body has a number of bruises, especially in his palms, probably signs of gripping or holding something too much and too long. Probably tools and equipment of some kind.
But he carries with him an air of pride, still.
The pride of the war-hardened people have survived this far and will fight on for their freedom, or die trying.

Jin : And I was told the high imperator himself would come her... I believe that to be you ?

(I'll just drop a pic of Jin here, in case you haven't seen it yet)


Spoiler: the big guy


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin watches as the square of magic highlight is drawn, then the portal appearing in it.
> 
> And before the folk is an elephant taur, unarmed. Quite the opposite of anything graceful, noble or royal. Quite old (in his mortal age), and not quite in his prime anymore.
> But, still kicking, and far from done.
> ...


Indeed, I am Ahrakas, High Imperator of the Temporal Imperium. I hope this is the start of a new era of cooperation between our peoples.

Can you give me a rundown on the situation and our assets?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Indeed, I am Ahrakas, High Imperator of the Temporal Imperium. I hope this is the start of a new era of cooperation between our peoples.
> 
> Can you give me a rundown on the situation and our assets?


Jin : I hope that is the case too. I am Jin, blacksmith of my people, the taurs, that you see here.

He gestures to the ones at the camp.
Judging by the time it is right now, and what they're doing... it looks like they're preparing the foods for dinner, before the assault tonight.
There are four that seem to be in charge of managing this. Two wolves, one maned wolf (with a pair of feather wings), and one bull.
He needs to take a breather.

Jin : Right, if you'd follow me please. There's A LOT that I'd had to go through in just a span of hours, but I'll try to get through them all as best as I can.

He gestures Ahrakas to follow him, to the main tent.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I hope that is the case too. I am Jin, blacksmith of my people, the taurs, that you see here.
> 
> He gestures to the ones at the camp.
> Judging by the time it is right now, and what they're doing... it looks like they're preparing the foods for dinner, before the assault tonight.
> ...


Lead on friend.
_I follow Jin to the tent._


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lead on friend.
> _I follow Jin to the tent._


In the tent, finally away from getting overwhelmed with all different types of dragons, especially celestial and reality dragons, to get a breather, Jin takes a deep breath.

Jin : Right... from the beginning... but, my apologies in advance if I may miss out some details.

He then points to the map on the table. The camps around the territory are labeled by elements.

Center : main camp, armory and health clinic
West : ice and frost
Southwest : water
Northwest : wind and air
East : fire and armory
Southeast : earth and food supplies
Northeast : lightning and power

Jin : First, our area. As you can see here, we stay by our elements, each with different tasks to be self-sufficient for all, together. Which leads us to the enemies' attacks that we've been dealing with. They mainly attack the west, southwest and east camps. West, because they're very weak against the cold, and so they want to take out our cold magic users, mostly with guns and snipers. Southwest, because that's our water supply, which can seriously mess us up if it's poisoned. East, because, and I'm sure you might know this by now, that's our armory and we have this anti-corruption material called white gold to build our weapons. The enemies want to steal our weapons, but thankfully they have never managed to get anything away yet.

He moves on to the intel received from earlier.

Jin : Now, the enemies' territory. I have pinpointed the following areas that are very likely where they come from, to target our specific camps. Those that attack our west camp must have been from here, a very heavy-fortified command center. Those that come at our water camp, seem to be from here, a command center built in a swamp, with very nasty bugs and insects. And those that go for our armory at the fire camp, is probably this one out in the open, because our weapons tend to be oversized for them.

A brief pause.

Jin : The enemy numbers seem to always replenish, and now we know why. That crystal dragon is reanimating them back up like zombies. And we're always back to square 1 no matter how much we try to take them down. Which leads us to our weapons.

He points to the fire camp.

Jin : Our weapons are made of iron, silver and white gold, which, according to... Kurt ? Representative of the imperium ? Is a powerful metal that can counter this kind of corruption we're dealing against. So much that it can suppress godlike beings' powers to near absolute, too. I am re-arming everyone with new weapons, readying for the first assault tonight, hopefully enough to really put down those freaks for good.

He finally stops.

Jin : That's... about as much as I can give you right now. I probably have missed out something, so my apologies again.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> In the tent, finally away from getting overwhelmed with all different types of dragons, especially celestial and reality dragons, to get a breather, Jin takes a deep breath.
> 
> Jin : Right... from the beginning... but, my apologies in advance if I may miss out some details.
> 
> ...


Ahrakas - specifically Ahrakas - could hear another voice in his head.

_"Oriana is relaying some of this to me.  What she forgot to mention: Ix-nay on mentioning my other group.  This kind of thing threatens the other group too, I'm treating it like one unified Imperium until they're liberated and we have time to fill them in on the whole story.  I will fill you in on our experience with the white gold after the liberation."_

There was a pause from Kurt.

_"By the way, I didn't get to tell you this either: the minute I got involved, Hortense decided she needed to scout the camps.  Despite my objections, I may add.  We may get more intel out of it, but I have to have a talk with her about this later.  That's all from me right now."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was asleep but on edge*


Giving Ahrakas and Jin some room, Oliver had decided to take a power nap in the empty tent as well.

Things had escalated so quickly.  This started as just stomping an empire, but to find out there was a rebellion... and an evil dragon that spooked the Architects so thoroughly they authorized basically any means necessary to save the taurs and eliminate the Dendrobans... to finding out the taurs were using the full mortal approach to war and the usual divine smash-and-grab flat-out failed... this was about as real as it had gotten for him as a god so far.

He found himself in another dreamscape, if only briefly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

With Jin now occupied with literally the high imperator himself, things are bound to get rough soon.
After dealing with the assassin, the twin fennec scouts, reindeer druid and snow leopard hunters decide to help around the main encampment as well, seeing that things are getting busy now.

Fennec scout 1 (younger) : I think we should help around the camp. Mr. Jin got his hands full the whole day today already. Weapons after weapons, then dragons after dragons. Finally, the high imperator himself... dang.

Reindeer druid : I'll help the cooks, I suppose. It's close to dinner.

Snow leopard hunter : We'll go grab some fish, then.

Fennec scout 2 (older) : What about you two, Klaxon ( @Firuthi Dragovic ) and Choco ( @Amepix ) ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 (older) : What about you two, Klaxon ( @Firuthi Dragovic ) and Choco ( @Amepix ) ?


Choco : Well, let me think... There anything someone needs to do right now?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> With Jin now occupied with literally the high imperator himself, things are bound to get rough soon.
> After dealing with the assassin, the twin fennec scouts, reindeer druid and snow leopard hunters decide to help around the main encampment as well, seeing that things are getting busy now.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 (younger) : I think we should help around the camp. Mr. Jin got his hands full the whole day today already. Weapons after weapons, then dragons after dragons. Finally, the high imperator himself... dang.
> ...


Klaxon: "Given I'll be staying until the whole thing's resolved, I'll do what is necessary around here. By the way, I'm pretty much strictly vegan. I do have options if your camp doesn't have the necessary food, but let's see what you've got first."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Well, let me think... There anything someone needs to do right now?


Fennec scout 2 : Hmmm... actually, maybe me and my brother here can take you around the camp, so you know the general layout of the area. We're launching an attack tonight. And, you'll need another weapon, too.

Fennec scout 1 : Two, actually. One melee and one long-ranged. Mr. Jin always told us that we gotta be prepared for either. And new weapons 'cuz the enemies are only weak against this specific material called "white gold" that we have.

The two nudge Choco to follow them.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Given I'll be staying until the whole thing's resolved, I'll do what is necessary around here. By the way, I'm pretty much strictly vegan. I do have options if your camp doesn't have the necessary food, but let's see what you've got first."


Reindeer druid : Oh, don't worry 'bout that. A lot of us are herbivores anyway, and we have foods for all. Earth camp is where it's at for us herbivores.

He opens a wormhole to the earth camp.

Reindeer druid : Follow me, please.

Meanwhile, the snow leopards have left to the water camp for fish.
Judging from how the encampment operates right now, it seems the only source of protein for the carnivores are fish and unfertilized eggs.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Hmmm... actually, maybe me and my brother here can take you around the camp, so you know the general layout of the area. We're launching an attack tonight. And, you'll need another weapon, too.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 : Two, actually. One melee and one long-ranged. Mr. Jin always told us that we gotta be prepared for either. And new weapons 'cuz the enemies are only weak against this specific material called "white gold" that we have.
> 
> The two nudge Choco to follow them.


Choco : Alright, thanks. I'd appreciate knowing the layout of our camp here. And this white gold... I wonder if I'd be able to somehow add a bit of it to my weaponry? I've been able to change it's effects depending on the materials I've put in. Right now, it's just a basic cyber crystal.

_He followed the two scouts._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : Oh, don't worry 'bout that. A lot of us are herbivores anyway, and we have foods for all. Earth camp is where it's at for us herbivores.
> 
> He opens a wormhole to the earth camp.
> 
> ...


Klaxon followed as instructed.

Up until now, he had been relaying information and relying on his drone.  With the drone ruined and the current circumstances, he realized he was now going to have to fight.

Klaxon: "I saw all the weapons... once I'm done with food, we might have to talk about me getting one. Thing is... on jobs like these, I'm used to having to improvise weaponry and I tend to get stuck with fire axes... if I get stuck in actual battle I'd rather have something with a bit more reach."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon followed as instructed.
> 
> Up until now, he had been relaying information and relying on his drone.  With the drone ruined and the current circumstances, he realized he was now going to have to fight.
> 
> Klaxon: "I saw all the weapons... once I'm done with food, we might have to talk about me getting one. Thing is... on jobs like these, I'm used to having to improvise weaponry and I tend to get stuck with fire axes... if I get stuck in actual battle I'd rather have something with a bit more reach."


Reindeer druid : Given your stature... I would suggest a sawed-off shotgun or something, small and compact for you. And if you need reach in melee range, then perhaps a polearm ? Maybe a spear ? Since you're definitely not the heavy-hitting type.

They reach the earth camp.
It looks more like a large farm that has gardens and fields mixed in, with a number of fruit trees and vegetables. Even those currently tending to the crops are armed. Seems like even soldiers are free from this kind of tasks. No-one is.
But there are carnivores here, too. Klaxon could see scorpions and cobras here, along with buffalos.
And even though it's earth camp, there are those with water magic here as well, to help watering the plants.
Such a peaceful scene. Hard to imagine it's literally within a military encampment, stranded in a war zone.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Alright, thanks. I'd appreciate knowing the layout of our camp here. And this white gold... I wonder if I'd be able to somehow add a bit of it to my weaponry? I've been able to change it's effects depending on the materials I've put in. Right now, it's just a basic cyber crystal.
> 
> _He followed the two scouts._


Fennec scout 2 (older) : Given that everything needs to space out to accommodate our body structure... we kinda have to walk quite a bit. But we still need to know how to get there if our devices break.

He points at a wrist device worn on his left hand.

Fennec scout 1 (younger) : It allows us to open wormholes from our current location to any of the seven camps.

The smaller fennec also gives Choco a map. It's a type of scroll made of many pieces of wood bound together by strings and cords, which shows the layout of the whole perimeter.

Center : main camp, armory and health clinic
West : ice and frost
Southwest : water
Northwest : wind and air
East : fire and armory
Southeast : earth and food supplies
Northeast : lightning and power

Fennec scout 2 (older) : We'll get to the fire camp first. You need a wrist device of your own. It also gives you a digital HUD of the camp, a lot more convenient than this map scroll. The new weapons, Mr. Jin can help you with it once he's settled with the high imperator.

Fennec scout 1 (younger) : But, we all keep this map scroll with us. Mr. Jin once said, even if we're disarmed, at least we can still *use the map of our territory to beat some sense into the enemies to get our idea across* !

The small one chirps and chuckles at that thought.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 (older) : Given that everything needs to space out to accommodate our body structure... we kinda have to walk quite a bit. But we still need to know how to get there if our devices break.
> 
> He points at a wrist device worn on his left hand.
> 
> ...


Choco : Quite informative. Thank you, you two. Now I'll know where to go if I get hurt or want food.

_He laughed a bit at him only caring about the location of two things, but what's a wolf with simple needs to do?_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Quite informative. Thank you, you two. Now I'll know where to go if I get hurt or want food.
> 
> _He laughed a bit at him only caring about the location of two things, but what's a wolf with simple needs to do?_


Fennec scout 1 : True, but that doesn't mean you ONLY need to know about those two, does it ? Case being, the attack we'll launch tonight. Things are bound to get hectic and chaotic, you would need your wits about you when all hell breaks loose.

The two take Choco out of the main encampment and to the east.
Along the way, Choco might see other taurs minding their own business. There are wolves like him, too.

Fennec scout 2 : Say, how did you end up on this planet, by the way ? And why do you wanna stick around in this mess ? You know how dangerous it's gonna be, right ? Those amphibians try to enslave even godlike beings, so much so that even the high imperator has to come in. Even with the weapons we got, it's still a struggle.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 1 : True, but that doesn't mean you ONLY need to know about those two, does it ? Case being, the attack we'll launch tonight. Things are bound to get hectic and chaotic, you would need your wits about you when all hell breaks loose.
> 
> The two take Choco out of the main encampment and to the east.
> Along the way, Choco might see other taurs minding their own business. There are wolves like him, too.
> ...


Choco : Well, I like to travel around the universe. Mostly to places I've never been before. I arrived here in my ship actually, though it was a bit of a rough landing. As for why I'm sticking around: I can't just stand idly by while someone like this I going on, it's just not in my nature.

_He clenched his fist a little._

Choco : I've seen too many species using other for their own personal gain. I used to be part of something that stood against this. We were all equals, and our origins and species meant nothing. That was until our new commanders came in. Now, I'm out on my own, still trying to stand up for what my unit believed in.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 12, 2022)

(...What.)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> In the tent, finally away from getting overwhelmed with all different types of dragons, especially celestial and reality dragons, to get a breather, Jin takes a deep breath.
> 
> Jin : Right... from the beginning... but, my apologies in advance if I may miss out some details.
> 
> ...


For anyone that cant be armed with the white gold I recommend arming them with flamethrowers and ordering them to mutilate the corpses.

What about this dragon I heard was leading them. What do you know about him? I have... experience dealing with dragons.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas - specifically Ahrakas - could hear another voice in his head.
> 
> _"Oriana is relaying some of this to me.  What she forgot to mention: Ix-nay on mentioning my other group.  This kind of thing threatens the other group too, I'm treating it like one unified Imperium until they're liberated and we have time to fill them in on the whole story.  I will fill you in on our experience with the white gold after the liberation."_
> 
> ...


_I will make sure to keep an eye out for her._


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Well, I like to travel around the universe. Mostly to places I've never been before. I arrived here in my ship actually, though it was a bit of a rough landing. As for why I'm sticking around: I can't just stand idly by while someone like this I going on, it's just not in my nature.
> 
> _He clenched his fist a little._
> 
> Choco : I've seen too many species using other for their own personal gain. I used to be part of something that stood against this. We were all equals, and our origins and species meant nothing. That was until our new commanders came in. Now, I'm out on my own, still trying to stand up for what my unit believed in.


Fennec scout 2 : I admire you for that. Well, you're gonna be in for it for a while, buddy. Wars don't end in one day. We've been in this mess for... months now.

Fennec scout 1 : You know, if you wanna stick around, I reckon we could have more missions together. You, us, the druid guy, and the snow leopards, we made an amazing team ! That assassin-takedown was fun !

The younger pup chirps up excitedly.



Baron Tredegar said:


> For anyone that cant be armed with the white gold I recommend arming them with flamethrowers and ordering them to mutilate the corpses.
> 
> What about this dragon I heard was leading them. What do you know about him? I have... experience dealing with dragons.


Jin : Alright, I will inform everyone with element fire to make sure to burn the corpses. Those without element fire, will have fire barrels in their guns. Otherwise, we all have enough white gold to arm all of us. As for that dragon... I don't know anything, other than this white gold supposedly able to counter his crystal corruption. I miiight have another idea on dealing with it, and/or the void-laser those amphibians are building. I call it "astral light"... It's a mouthful, but bear with me, alright ?

He lists out what it is.

Jin : Astral light, to my knowledge, consists of three elements, fire, frost and lightning. For fire, it's sunlight, plasma, lava and magma. For frost, it's moonlight and stellar wind. For lightning, it's starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves. Or, astral light.

A brief pause.

Jin : So far, all dragons I've met have one or two specific "domains". Universe has light and truth, Nydos has destruction, then... someone has sound and shapeshifting, the other has gate and barrier ? That kind of stuffs. I dunno what's the deal with this crystal dragon, but I'm gonna guess it's crystal and darkness ? So, maybe this astral light can counter its darkness aspect ?... IF it's darkness.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : So far, all dragons I've met have one or two specific "domains". Universe has light and truth, Nydos has destruction, then... someone has sound and shapeshifting, the other has gate and barrier ? That kind of stuffs. I dunno what's the deal with this crystal dragon, but I'm gonna guess it's crystal and darkness ? So, maybe this astral light can counter its darkness aspect ?... IF it's darkness.


Ahrakas - once again, only Ahrakas - heard Oriana's voice in his head.

_"He's being logical about it... but now that I think about it, the ones who've come to his rescue have all been celestial dragon gods in particular.  If he'd had the ordinary celestials he might not take that approach.  Anyways... I still think his astral light idea will work, but the crystal dragon would not have a domain proper.  That crystal dragon... his mere presence can warp and distort the space around him - I'd call that a void aspect.  My thought about the astral light is... he's using two bright elements and one that can gleam if brightness is shone on it properly.  The astral light might counter the darkness on that fact alone."_

Oriana hesitated.

_"Up to you whether you want to indicate I've been listening in."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : Given your stature... I would suggest a sawed-off shotgun or something, small and compact for you. And if you need reach in melee range, then perhaps a polearm ? Maybe a spear ? Since you're definitely not the heavy-hitting type.
> 
> They reach the earth camp.
> It looks more like a large farm that has gardens and fields mixed in, with a number of fruit trees and vegetables. Even those currently tending to the crops are armed. Seems like even soldiers are free from this kind of tasks. No-one is.
> ...


Klaxon: "Sawed-off, huh?  I am used to mobility being critical... I like the idea.  Sawed-off shotgun and spear it is."

He looked around at the camp.  Some of his more dooming thoughts creeped back into his mind.  It was really all-in, huh?

Klaxon: "Anything you want me to do before I eat?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Sawed-off, huh?  I am used to mobility being critical... I like the idea.  Sawed-off shotgun and spear it is."
> 
> He looked around at the camp.  Some of his more dooming thoughts creeped back into his mind.  It was really all-in, huh?
> 
> Klaxon: "Anything you want me to do before I eat?"


Reindeer druid : Hmmm... well you could join in with me and help the folks here harvest the fruits and crops. As for eating, there will be an announcement for it at exactly 6:30, so... an hour more. But here's the thing, whatever you're doing, you should stop by then, cuz you only have 1 hour and a half for the meal. It's pretty rough, I know, but we all gotta be ready all at once.

He gestures Klaxon to follow, as he waves at the buffalos.
One of them, an elder buffalo, probably in her 60s by now, but still with quite some strength left in her, wipes her forehead.

Buffalo knight : Ah, Klaxy dear. Paying us a visit today ? And, where is your little mechanical friend ?

Klaxon would recognize her as the one that lets him stay at her house overnight whenever he's tired or fell sick, but couldn't get back to his place.
She also ususally tells Klaxon of an adopted reindeer grandson, during Klaxon's stay...

Reindeer druid : His "mechanical friend"... got broken. Haven't been able to fixed it yet. He's staying with us today, too. We are launching our first attack tonight.

Buffalo knight : Oh, my ! That's... I'm sorry to hear that, Klaxy dear... Whoever did such horrible thing, I'm sure you gave them what's what, yes ?



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He's being logical about it... but now that I think about it, the ones who've come to his rescue have all been celestial dragon gods in particular. If he'd had the ordinary celestials he might not take that approach. Anyways... I still think his astral light idea will work, but the crystal dragon would not have a domain proper. That crystal dragon... his mere presence can warp and distort the space around him - I'd call that a void aspect. My thought about the astral light is... he's using two bright elements and one that can gleam if brightness is shone on it properly. The astral light might counter the darkness on that fact alone."


(What I learned from that game guild wars 2, in that each elder dragon boss has 2 aspects ; the crystal one is "crystal" and "fury")


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

*Cosmos looks disappointed in Nydos* “I knew I should have been the one to go instead of him”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

*Cosmos looks around the camp*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks around the camp*


The camp is pretty spacious, obviously to accommodate the taurs, due to their body structure. Not only that, there are those with wings too, and also because of their body structure, they have two pairs of wings rather than just one. There are those well over 3-4 meters tall, such as Jin, which means there are tents even taller than that for them.
They don't appear to have impressive armors like the dragons, if anything only basic clothes. However, they make up for it with thick fur coat, hard scales, or just generally tough skin. What stands out the most, though, would be their weapons, made of iron, silver and powerful white-gold, reputedly one of very few things capable of countering the crystal dragon's corruption as of now.
Jin is currently with the high imperator, discussing the attack tonight.
The rest of the taurs are quite busy right now, on the move with what looks like raw cooking ingredients in their hands. It seems dinner is near.
A brontosaurus taur walks up to Cosmos, carrying on his back what looks like a M60 machine gun but twice as big as the standard model.

Bronto infantry : Greetings. I heard you are Cosmos ?... Uh, related to the other dragons that came here before you ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The camp is pretty spacious, obviously to accommodate the taurs, due to their body structure. Not only that, there are those with wings too, and also because of their body structure, they have two pairs of wings rather than just one. There are those well over 3-4 meters tall, such as Jin, which means there are tents even taller than that for them.
> They don't appear to have impressive armors like the dragons, if anything only basic clothes. However, they make up for it with thick fur coat, hard scales, or just generally tough skin. What stands out the most, though, would be their weapons, made of iron, silver and powerful white-gold, reputedly one of very few things capable of countering the crystal dragon's corruption as of now.
> Jin is currently with the high imperator, discussing the attack tonight.
> The rest of the taurs are quite busy right now, on the move with what looks like raw cooking ingredients in their hands. It seems dinner is near.
> ...


“yes Nydos is my son Oliver and Universe are my grandsons pleased to meet you”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

*Cosmos looks around* “I have to say not a bad place you’ve got here”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : I admire you for that. Well, you're gonna be in for it for a while, buddy. Wars don't end in one day. We've been in this mess for... months now.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 : You know, if you wanna stick around, I reckon we could have more missions together. You, us, the druid guy, and the snow leopards, we made an amazing team ! That assassin-takedown was fun !
> 
> The younger pup chirps up excitedly.


Choco : I'd like that. It's been a long time since I was on a team.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes Nydos is my son Oliver and Universe are my grandsons pleased to meet you”


The brontosaurus nods.

Bronto infantry : Glad to have you with us. Nydos and Demma, the two that came with Oliver... they are apparently being trapped somewhere now until the attack tonight starts. You would be received by Jin, but... well, he's got his hands full the whole day. So, you'll have to excuse him for trying to take slow, I'm afraid.



Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks around* “I have to say not a bad place you’ve got here”


Bronto infantry : Thanks you. It's already as hard as it is to try to have so many different species live together in one habitat, when everyone has different needs. Let alone survive against those freaky crystal zombies out there. But we're managing.



Amepix said:


> Choco : I'd like that. It's been a long time since I was on a team.


Fennec scout 1 : We should get a name for our team !

The small fennec claps his paws together and chirps, his tail wagging. It's... honestly pretty adorable, for the little guy. The older one chuckles at his little brother's enthusiasm and excitement.
Soon enough, they reach the fire camp.
Standing out of this whole area is a workshop with the sign "WORKSHOP 3-45" above.

Fennec scout 2 : Here we are. This is where Mr. Jin makes all the magic actually physical. We have a hard time dealing with the enemies' number... but in return, they have a harder time dealing with our supplies.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 1 : We should get a name for our team !
> 
> The small fennec claps his paws together and chirps, his tail wagging. It's... honestly pretty adorable, for the little guy. The older one chuckles at his little brother's enthusiasm and excitement.
> Soon enough, they reach the fire camp.
> ...


Choco : Alright, I think I'm gonna head in then. If my cyber crystals can harness white gold, then it'll still have yet to fail me. See you around, you two. And thanks for the tour.

_He waves bye to the two fennec scouts as he entered the workshop._


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Alright, I think I'm gonna head in then. If my cyber crystals can harness white gold, then it'll still have yet to fail me. See you around, you two. And thanks for the tour.
> 
> _He waves bye to the two fennec scouts as he entered the workshop._


The two look confused a bit, then the younger one calls out to him.

Fennec scout 1 : Hey, uh, wait up. We're just gonna get you the wrist device. Getting a new weapon is for later, Mr. Jin doesn't allow anyone to touch his stuffs.

Fennec scout 2 : Especially not his white gold. I heard it's extremely sensitive with magic, and up until now only he works with it. No-one else.

Fennec scout 1 : Besides, we gotta take you around the territory, remember ? You might need to be familiar with your whereabouts, if you're gonna stick around.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two look confused a bit, then the younger one calls out to him.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 : Hey, uh, wait up. We're just gonna get you the wrist device. Getting a new weapon is for later, Mr. Jin doesn't allow anyone to touch his stuffs.
> 
> ...


Choco : Oh! Sorry... I get ahead of myself a lot.

_He was embarrassed by this, but took the wrist device._

Choco : Yeah... I do that a lot.


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus nods.
> 
> Bronto infantry : Glad to have you with us. Nydos and Demma, the two that came with Oliver... they are apparently being trapped somewhere now until the attack tonight starts. You would be received by Jin, but... well, he's got his hands full the whole day. So, you'll have to excuse him for trying to take slow, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos nods* “you’re welcome”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus nods.
> 
> Bronto infantry : Glad to have you with us. Nydos and Demma, the two that came with Oliver... they are apparently being trapped somewhere now until the attack tonight starts. You would be received by Jin, but... well, he's got his hands full the whole day. So, you'll have to excuse him for trying to take slow, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


“I’m sorry about my son Nydos he’s a lot nicer I swear but he was held against his will on this planet and I tried to volunteer to go in his place to spare him the pain”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

*I came out and hugged Cosmos* “hello grandson”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Oh! Sorry... I get ahead of myself a lot.
> 
> _He was embarrassed by this, but took the wrist device._
> 
> Choco : Yeah... I do that a lot.


Fennec scout 2 : It's OK. Right, so lemme explain how this works. You see these 3 labels ? Black hole, white hole and wormhole. That's one of Mr. Jin's signature powers, gravity magic. So, for black hole... it gives you a sort of gravity shield around you, which absorbs kinetic energy from anything that would otherwise impact you, to a degree. Normal gunfire is totally fine, but something too much like... say, an entire bomb, will break the shield. The damage would still be negated somewhat, though. When it happens, it takes a while to recharge back up. Same for white hole, except it blocks out everything that would get to you, rather than absorb it.

Fennec scout 1 : As for wormhole, you can open one that will take you from your current location to any of the seven camps, and back. It takes about 3 seconds to fully open one, but you can just cancel the process whenever you want. The wormhole has only two uses. You teleport from your location back to camp, then... well, back to where you were. And the wormhole will be gone.



Universe said:


> *Cosmos nods* “you’re welcome”





Universe said:


> “I’m sorry about my son Nydos he’s a lot nicer I swear but he was held against his will on this planet and I tried to volunteer to go in his place to spare him the pain”


Bronto infantry : It happens to us. Though, last I heard, Jin was not very happy with those two. My apologies. I heard from the soldiers at fire camp that Nydos and Demma kind of just forgot, or ignore the fact that we taurs were slaves too, and we're still fighting for our lives. And went their own way. Which got them captured. I also heard that Jin made weapons for them, to prepare for the fight tonight too, but they...

He just shrugs.

Bronto infantry : You heard it.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : It's OK. Right, so lemme explain how this works. You see these 3 labels ? Black hole, white hole and wormhole. That's one of Mr. Jin's signature powers, gravity magic. So, for black hole... it gives you a sort of gravity shield around you, which absorbs kinetic energy from anything that would otherwise impact you, to a degree. Normal gunfire is totally fine, but something too much like... say, an entire bomb, will break the shield. The damage would still be negated somewhat, though. When it happens, it takes a while to recharge back up. Same for white hole, except it blocks out everything that would get to you, rather than absorb it.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 : As for wormhole, you can open one that will take you from your current location to any of the seven camps, and back. It takes about 3 seconds to fully open one, but you can just cancel the process whenever you want. The wormhole has only two uses. You teleport from your location back to camp, then... well, back to where you were. And the wormhole will be gone.


Choco : Quite the technological device. I wonder if my tech is out of date by now? Probably, this armour and weapons of mine are pretty old.


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : It's OK. Right, so lemme explain how this works. You see these 3 labels ? Black hole, white hole and wormhole. That's one of Mr. Jin's signature powers, gravity magic. So, for black hole... it gives you a sort of gravity shield around you, which absorbs kinetic energy from anything that would otherwise impact you, to a degree. Normal gunfire is totally fine, but something too much like... say, an entire bomb, will break the shield. The damage would still be negated somewhat, though. When it happens, it takes a while to recharge back up. Same for white hole, except it blocks out everything that would get to you, rather than absorb it.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 : As for wormhole, you can open one that will take you from your current location to any of the seven camps, and back. It takes about 3 seconds to fully open one, but you can just cancel the process whenever you want. The wormhole has only two uses. You teleport from your location back to camp, then... well, back to where you were. And the wormhole will be gone.
> 
> ...


“the way I heard it Nydos let his past consume him he says if he ever gets out of that bubble he’ll follow orders”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

“I raised him better Than this”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Quite the technological device. I wonder if my tech is out of date by now? Probably, this armour and weapons of mine are pretty old.


Fennec scout 1 : Well... it's not quite so much technological like you might think. In fact it's purely magic. He makes weapons and objects out of magic. Literally. I saw him did it before, was amazing ! Pure magic energy, intangible and raw as it is, made tangible and physical, solid, which you can hold !

The little pup beams with excitement.



Universe said:


> “the way I heard it Nydos let his past consume him he says if he ever gets out of that bubble he’ll follow orders”





Universe said:


> “I raised him better Than this”


Bronto infantry : I hope they learned their lessons, and don't make it any harder for all of us. Our number is as thin as it is, we certainly don't want to alarm the enemies and give them any idea what we're preparing... though, with them being captured, it's pretty much a compromise that we're gonna have to work around, I guess.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 1 : Well... it's not quite so much technological like you might think. In fact it's purely magic. He makes weapons and objects out of magic. Literally. I saw him did it before, was amazing ! Pure magic energy, intangible and raw as it is, made tangible and physical, solid, which you can hold !
> 
> The little pup beams with excitement.


Choco : Heh. That is pretty cool. I've had my own fair experiences with magic, so I can safely say that is amazing.


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 1 : Well... it's not quite so much technological like you might think. In fact it's purely magic. He makes weapons and objects out of magic. Literally. I saw him did it before, was amazing ! Pure magic energy, intangible and raw as it is, made tangible and physical, solid, which you can hold !
> 
> The little pup beams with excitement.
> 
> ...


“he’d better learn his lesson”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

“anyway I’m nothing like him so you don’t have to except any trouble from me or my grandsons”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> "he’d better learn his lesson”





Universe said:


> “anyway I’m nothing like him so you don’t have to except any trouble from me or my grandsons”


Bronto infantry : I hope so too. In any case, now that you are here, I might as well get down some info about you, so that if Jin needs later, he doesn't need to ask you all over. What is your element, if any ? And what type of weapon do you prefer ? Sword, dagger, hammer, mace, that kind of stuffs. Guns, too, if you want. These two questions go for both you and Universe. Jin already made Oliver a lightning dagger, Nydos a lightning-blade saber, and Demma a wind sword and a frost dagger...

He says so while writing down on a sheet of paper.

Bronto infantry : And if you do choose to have a weapon made for you, then whatever it is, please at least show some respect for it, to show your gratitude for his efforts.



Amepix said:


> Choco : Heh. That is pretty cool. I've had my own fair experiences with magic, so I can safely say that is amazing.


Fennec scout 1 : I can definitely say that he has a lot more up his sleeves, but yeah, I can say the same. Making weapons out of pure magic energy and making enough of them for literally the full population of your entire race, there.

Fennec scout 2 : What type of weapon do you prefer the most ? Both melee and long-range. And if you were to choose an element for it, what would you have ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 1 : I can definitely say that he has a lot more up his sleeves, but yeah, I can say the same. Making weapons out of pure magic energy and making enough of them for literally the full population of your entire race, there.
> 
> Fennec scout 2 : What type of weapon do you prefer the most ? Both melee and long-range. And if you were to choose an element for it, what would you have ?


Choco : I'm not sure which I prefer actually. I just end up using what's best for the situation that's been presented to me. If I need a melee weapon, I'll use my cyber blade. If I need long range, I'll use my rifle or pistol.


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : I hope so too. In any case, now that you are here, I might as well get down some info about you, so that if Jin needs later, he doesn't need to ask you all over. What is your element, if any ? And what type of weapon do you prefer ? Sword, dagger, hammer, mace, that kind of stuffs. Guns, too, if you want. These two questions go for both you and Universe. Jin already made Oliver a lightning dagger, Nydos a lightning-blade saber, and Demma a wind sword and a frost dagger...
> 
> He says so while writing down on a sheet of paper.
> 
> ...


“I get it how about a shield of pure sun energy and a sword made of pure moon energy”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

“I’ll have a sword made of pure sunlight and a shield made of pure plasma”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I get it how about a shield of pure sun energy and a sword made of pure moon energy”





Universe said:


> “I’ll have a sword made of pure sunlight and a shield made of pure plasma”


The brontosaurus notes down.

Bronto infantry : Universe, sunlight sword and plasma shield... Cosmos, moonlight sword and sunlight shield... huh, same sunlight element like Jin, I see. Nice.

He rolls up the paper and puts it away.

Bronto infantry : Why don't I take you around camp. JIn might need a while more until he's available. May I ?

He gestures the two to follow him.



Amepix said:


> Choco : I'm not sure which I prefer actually. I just end up using what's best for the situation that's been presented to me. If I need a melee weapon, I'll use my cyber blade. If I need long range, I'll use my rifle or pistol.


Fennec scout 2 : Hmmm, if you're not sure which element you like, then it's cool. Mr. Jin's normal weapons are really solid too.

They continue their walk, now to the lightning camp. It consists of quite a number of power conduit towers on one side, and shooting ranges on the other.
The ones maintaining the towers appear to be mostly cheetahs, unicorns and pegasus (they have two pairs of wings). Meanwhile, the shooting ranges have horses, griffins and hippogriffs.

Fennec scout 1 : This is the lightning camp, also our main power supply and shooting range. In our forces, horses, griffins and hippogriffs are the best snipers. And some are pretty cute~

The younger one seems to eye at a griffin sniper currently taking a break. His fur and feather is mostly yellow like a lion, but his eyes, the tip of his feathers and the puff of fur at the end of his tail is purple.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Hmmm, if you're not sure which element you like, then it's cool. Mr. Jin's normal weapons are really solid too.
> 
> They continue their walk, now to the lightning camp. It consists of quite a number of power conduit towers on one side, and shooting ranges on the other.
> The ones maintaining the towers appear to be mostly cheetahs, unicorns and pegasus (they have two pairs of wings). Meanwhile, the shooting ranges have horses, griffins and hippogriffs.
> ...


Choco : A shooting range? It's been a long time since I've used one of those. Though I'm not sure if I should use this one considering my guns shoot lasers. Unless those are laser proof, I think I'll hold off on that for awhile.


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus notes down.
> 
> Bronto infantry : Universe, sunlight sword and plasma shield... Cosmos, moonlight sword and sunlight shield... huh, same sunlight element like Jin, I see. Nice.
> 
> ...


“thank you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (What I learned from that game guild wars 2, in that each elder dragon boss has 2 aspects ; the crystal one is "crystal" and "fury")


_((Affirmative, Oriana's statement was more to put it into the context of the RP because I don't know if Universe intentionally used the same system for separating out the celestial dragons.))_


PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : Hmmm... well you could join in with me and help the folks here harvest the fruits and crops. As for eating, there will be an announcement for it at exactly 6:30, so... an hour more. But here's the thing, whatever you're doing, you should stop by then, cuz you only have 1 hour and a half for the meal. It's pretty rough, I know, but we all gotta be ready all at once.
> 
> He gestures Klaxon to follow, as he waves at the buffalos.
> One of them, an elder buffalo, probably in her 60s by now, but still with quite some strength left in her, wipes her forehead.
> ...


Klaxon: "WE did, that's for sure.  The one who broke my mechanical friend was also trying to stop us from gaining valuable intel."

Klaxon thought for a bit.  It was devious, sending someone whose obsession was with a sport not often played by quadrupeds to take on the taurs.  Unfortunately for the assassin, rabbits also loved that game.

He looked back to the reindeer.

Klaxon: "Sure, I can lend a hand around here."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : A shooting range? It's been a long time since I've used one of those. Though I'm not sure if I should use this one considering my guns shoot lasers. Unless those are laser proof, I think I'll hold off on that for awhile.


Fennec scout 2 : Oh, no need to worry about that.

He gestures at the snipers currently practicing their shots at the shooting range. It appears that some of the guns straight-up shoot out laser beams, too. Thankfully the beams themselves are not too bright to cause seizure. From the looks of them, there seem to be three types, or three elements. One has fiery plasma swirling around the beam. The other has some kind of frost aura. The last, with electrical sparks.

Fennec scout 2 : Sunlight, moonlight and starlight. Concentrated, elemental laser guns.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "WE did, that's for sure. The one who broke my mechanical friend was also trying to stop us from gaining valuable intel."
> 
> Klaxon thought for a bit. It was devious, sending someone whose obsession was with a sport not often played by quadrupeds to take on the taurs. Unfortunately for the assassin, rabbits also loved that game.
> 
> ...


Buffalo knight : Good ! I hope they learn their lesson in breaking things like that. Now then, since you both are here...

She points at the garden.

Buffalo knight : We are having problems with weeds. Nasty stuff growing just as quick as those amphibians themselves, ruining our crops. We're trying to uproot our plants before purifying the soil.

Klaxon might recognize those weeds as a type of plant from the poisonous swamp-like biome where one of the amphibians' command centers is located...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Oh, no need to worry about that.
> 
> He gestures at the snipers currently practicing their shots at the shooting range. It appears that some of the guns straight-up shoot out laser beams, too. Thankfully the beams themselves are not too bright to cause seizure. From the looks of them, there seem to be three types, or three elements. One has fiery plasma swirling around the beam. The other has some kind of frost aura. The last, with electrical sparks.
> 
> Fennec scout 2 : Sunlight, moonlight and starlight. Concentrated, elemental laser guns.


Choco : Alright. I'll probably stop by here later. My aim is still petty good, but practicing won't hurt. To the next part of the tour! I have to tell myself so I don't forget again.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Buffalo knight : Good ! I hope they learn their lesson in breaking things like that. Now then, since you both are here...
> 
> She points at the garden.
> 
> ...


Luckily for him, perhaps as a result of having to scavenge a vegan diet wherever he went, Klaxon did carry a decent pair of gardening gloves - which he put on.

Klaxon: "Looks like they've been attacking this area just as hard as the three they obviously hit.  Those weeds are from the poison swamp.  In fact I think that might even be their local variant of water hemlock, one of the most dangerous swamp plants there is.  You all have been wearing gloves, right?"

Klaxon got to work uprooting plants as instructed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Alright. I'll probably stop by here later. My aim is still petty good, but practicing won't hurt. To the next part of the tour! I have to tell myself so I don't forget again.


Fennec scout 2 : Right, we can go to the earth camp next. That's where half of our food is stored. Mostly for herbivores and omnivores. For those that prefer meat, there are fisheries at the water camp. Sorry, we don't really raise cattle or any other sorts of livestock.

According to the map that Choco has, the earth camp is at the southwest of the main camp.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Luckily for him, perhaps as a result of having to scavenge a vegan diet wherever he went, Klaxon did carry a decent pair of gardening gloves - which he put on.
> 
> Klaxon: "Looks like they've been attacking this area just as hard as the three they obviously hit.  Those weeds are from the poison swamp.  In fact I think that might even be their local variant of water hemlock, one of the most dangerous swamp plants there is.  You all have been wearing gloves, right?"
> 
> Klaxon got to work uprooting plants as instructed.


Buffalo knight : Of course we have gloves. Those nasty buggers really plague this land, don't they ? They so much as getting 10 feet away from my camp, they gonna have to talk to my poleaxe about it !

She exclaims and throws her hand out pretty aggressively.
They all get to uprooting the plants while leaving the poisonous weeds back. Despite her age and build, the buffalo is still quite in her prime at gardening/farming tasks like this. Perhaps she was originally a farmer herself, only recently picking up arms during these times of war.

Buffalo knight : Be careful not to damage or stomp the weeds too much. If we do that, they may get buried too deep into the soil, we'll just have more soil we need to waste. Need to preserve the soil too. So, we need to "contain" the weeds, in order to burn them all at once.

She uproots one more plant and carefully leaves it on the ground.

Buffalo knight : Say, who exactly broke your mechanical friend, Klaxy dear ? Is it one of those awful amphibians ? And how did you deal with them ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Right, we can go to the earth camp next. That's where half of our food is stored. Mostly for herbivores and omnivores. For those that prefer meat, there are fisheries at the water camp. Sorry, we don't really raise cattle or any other sorts of livestock.
> 
> According to the map that Choco has, the earth camp is at the southwest of the main camp.


Choco : Good thing I'm an omnivore then. I know most wolves aren't, but I do love me some fruit.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2022)

@Firuthi Dragovic @Amepix @Universe @Baron Tredegar @TrixieFox

(if the rp is going a bit too slow with the preparations, my apologies ; I want to emphasize on other aspects of war too, like actually telling a story, and not just purely on attacking/defending posts)
(but I can speed things and get to the actions, if you need ; in that case, we can skip to the evening)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> @Firuthi Dragovic @Amepix @Universe @Baron Tredegar @TrixieFox
> 
> (if the rp is going a bit too slow with the preparations, my apologies ; I want to emphasize on other aspects of war too, like actually telling a story, and not just purely on attacking/defending posts)
> (but I can speed things and get to the actions, if you need ; in that case, we can skip to the evening)


(I'm fine with the story telling. Can't speak for the others though. I don't put words in other peoples mouthes.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> @Firuthi Dragovic @Amepix @Universe @Baron Tredegar @TrixieFox
> 
> (if the rp is going a bit too slow with the preparations, my apologies ; I want to emphasize on other aspects of war too, like actually telling a story, and not just purely on attacking/defending posts)
> (but I can speed things and get to the actions, if you need ; in that case, we can skip to the evening)


_((I'm fine with slowing down for a bit.  At the very minimum, I'd say let the conversation with Ahrakas and Jin finish playing out before trying to skip ahead... as I have one wrinkle I'd like to sneak in for that one...))_


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 13, 2022)

(sorry let me rephrase that... how do I join again? I don't know if I uh, read this before)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 13, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> (sorry let me rephrase that... how do I join again? I don't know if I uh, read this before)


_((Let me think here... with the way things are going you are probably going to want to DM myself or @PC Master Race with who you plan to bring in.  The nature of the situation in this RP requires a smooth prompt to bring you in.

EDIT: My apologies, @PC Master Race , I was not aware you didn't allow DMs.  Yeah, looks like entering this RP means DMing me.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Buffalo knight : Of course we have gloves. Those nasty buggers really plague this land, don't they ? They so much as getting 10 feet away from my camp, they gonna have to talk to my poleaxe about it !
> 
> She exclaims and throws her hand out pretty aggressively.
> They all get to uprooting the plants while leaving the poisonous weeds back. Despite her age and build, the buffalo is still quite in her prime at gardening/farming tasks like this. Perhaps she was originally a farmer herself, only recently picking up arms during these times of war.
> ...


Klaxon: "Not just any of those amphibians.  They sent an assassin.  I think the assassin was trying to go after Jin, but they detoured to try to stop us from getting the supply drop."

Klaxon wondered how much of the next bit he'd have to explain proper.

Klaxon: "He had a bizarre power called a Stand. In his case, we let him boast about what he did when one of the taurs tried to shoot him, and it turns out I was able to figure out just how his power worked. We wound up kicking him to death in this case."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Not just any of those amphibians.  They sent an assassin.  I think the assassin was trying to go after Jin, but they detoured to try to stop us from getting the supply drop."
> 
> Klaxon wondered how much of the next bit he'd have to explain proper.
> 
> Klaxon: "He had a bizarre power called a Stand. In his case, we let him boast about what he did when one of the taurs tried to shoot him, and it turns out I was able to figure out just how his power worked. We wound up kicking him to death in this case."


The old knight listens to Klaxon's unusual tale of an assassin that wasn't really on the stealth side, and got his downfall/demise just for boasting.
Then she just laughs.

Buffalo knight : You definitely don't want to get kicked by us taurs, hehehe ! Especially those with hooves like us, or those that got good bounces in their steps like you. Serves him right, having the big idea to come after us.

Other taurs there also chime in, clearly enjoying the tragic demise of the assassin.

Moose swordsman : Next time, just let us at 'em, yeah ? You heard 'er old lady 'ere.

Horse halberdier : One hoof a day keeps the assassin away, I'd say ! Hehehe !

Rhino shielder : That assassin got it easy, boy. If it was Jin, oooooh I'd probably almost feel sorry for 'em, hehe.

As the conversation goes on, a lot of the trees and plants have been uprooted, leaving behind the nasty weeds that poison the soil.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

“an assassin huh?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Let me think here... with the way things are going you are probably going to want to DM myself or @PC Master Race with who you plan to bring in.  The nature of the situation in this RP requires a smooth prompt to bring you in.
> 
> EDIT: My apologies, @PC Master Race , I was not aware you didn't allow DMs.  Yeah, looks like entering this RP means DMing me.))_


((Yeah sorry, kinda wanna keep my inbox private ; and, it's probably better to DM you anyway, I just tag along with my own side of the plot but it's mainly still you keeping it running)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The old knight listens to Klaxon's unusual tale of an assassin that wasn't really on the stealth side, and got his downfall/demise just for boasting.
> Then she just laughs.
> 
> Buffalo knight : You definitely don't want to get kicked by us taurs, hehehe ! Especially those with hooves like us, or those that got good bounces in their steps like you. Serves him right, having the big idea to come after us.
> ...


Klaxon: "The assassin basically didn't know when to quit.  Should have folded the first time the drone spotted him.  I dunno if anyone noticed, but there were darts buried in the ground at the camp where the supply drop was."

Klaxon seemed to like the fact that they all got a laugh at the way the assassin was dropped.

Klaxon: "He really thought he could just up and take us out in one shot. Goes to show you have to know your enemy."


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

*I was really upset with my destructive uncle*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "The assassin basically didn't know when to quit.  Should have folded the first time the drone spotted him.  I dunno if anyone noticed, but there were darts buried in the ground at the camp where the supply drop was."
> 
> Klaxon seemed to like the fact that they all got a laugh at the way the assassin was dropped.
> 
> Klaxon: "He really thought he could just up and take us out in one shot. Goes to show you have to know your enemy."


Buffalo knight : There's a saying in our language that goes the same, heh. *"Biết địch biết ta, trăm trận trăm thắng."* It means "Know them, know us, hundreds of battles equal hundreds of victories" !

Reindeer druid : ... Yeah I noticed the darts at the snow leopards' camp. But that place is pretty much wasted by now anyway. They already moved their belongings to the main camp, so no worries.

If there's another thing that these people have in common, is how proud they are of themselves, from the way they were born, down to their very language.
No wonder why Jin wants his people's language to be officially recognized in the imperium.
Soon enough, all plants have been safely removed from the poisoned soil.

Buffalo knight : That's about it then ! Now, we need to, you know, bunch up all these weeds in the soil together, and not bury them deeper into the soil, so we can get them all out and waste them all later. But you can leave that to us, heh. You must be tired now. Go and get some rest, we can take it from here.

She gently pets on Klaxon's ears, in a grandmotherly manner, then rolls up her sleeves and starts digging into the ground with the others. The reindeer looks at Klaxon.

Reindeer druid : Heh. This is what we usually do, now that ya got a good look at it. Fighting on the battlefield, and also being self-sufficient with our own supplies. Hope ya don't mind some labor tasks 'round here. Honestly, we were all just farmers and gardeners, taking up arms and going into the war zone even when some of us are well over 60, y'know.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “an assassin huh?”





Universe said:


> *I was really upset with my destructive uncle*


Bronto infantry : Oh. Yes, that. It's been quite the topic around the camp today. I heard that a reindeer druid, two fennec scouts, a pack of snow leopards, a rabbit and a wolf, all kicked him to death. Heh, amazing.

He chuckles.

Bronto infantry : Wish I were there to see how it went down. I heard that the fennec twin went for a double roundhouse kick in a 225 degree, it must've been fun to watch.

Then he looks at Universe.

Bronto infantry : What's wrong, big guy ? You really don't look to be in the mood.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Oh. Yes, that. It's been quite the topic around the camp today. I heard that a reindeer druid, two fennec scouts, a pack of snow leopards, a rabbit and a wolf, all kicked him to death. Heh, amazing.
> 
> He chuckles.
> 
> ...


“I’m not happy with Uncle Nydos right now”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I started muttering insults under my breath in celestial about Nydos*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

"edirp sih tuoba serac ylno eh toidi diputs a si sodyN elcnU"
("Uncle Nydos is a stupid idiot he only cares about his pride)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m not happy with Uncle Nydos right now”





Universe said:


> *I started muttering insults under my breath in celestial about Nydos*





Universe said:


> "edirp sih tuoba serac ylno eh toidi diputs a si sodyN elcnU"
> ("Uncle Nydos is a stupid idiot he only cares about his pride)


The brontosaurus tilts his head and raises his eyebrows, listening to this strange language he's hearing.

Bronto infantry : ... I'm not gonna pretend like I understand what you just said, but why do I feel like it's spoken backward...


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus tilts his head and raises his eyebrows, listening to this strange language he's hearing.
> 
> Bronto infantry : ... I'm not gonna pretend like I understand what you just said, but why do I feel like it's spoken backward...


“It’s celestial and it is what I said is that my Uncle Nydos is a prideful idiot”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“I thought he had changed”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“I haven’t seen Universe get upset before”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s celestial and it is what I said is that my Uncle Nydos is a prideful idiot”


Bronto infantry : ... Right. No offense, but it sounds like normal language. Or that's just what I heard.



Universe said:


> “I thought he had changed”





Universe said:


> “I haven’t seen Universe get upset before”


He looks to Cosmos.

Bronto infantry : It's tough to be a god, I reckon. You get it over your head, thinking you're at the top, far above the rest, until things don't go your way... then things become a disaster.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... Right. No offense, but it sounds like normal language. Or that's just what I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“that’s true”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Buffalo knight : There's a saying in our language that goes the same, heh. *"Biết địch biết ta, trăm trận trăm thắng."* It means "Know them, know us, hundreds of battles equal hundreds of victories" !
> 
> Reindeer druid : ... Yeah I noticed the darts at the snow leopards' camp. But that place is pretty much wasted by now anyway. They already moved their belongings to the main camp, so no worries.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "Even just a week of holding out requires careful attention to supplies.  One of the things you learn quickly if you're tasked with special operations.  Call me when you're needed."

Klaxon backed off, looking for a safe spot to sit down and recollect his thoughts.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

_((Now this post is mainly a way to establish that the three mentioned characters are actually physically on the scene and not trying to do everything remotely.))

Elsewhere...._

_"Solaris, my three kids are going to be on the Asgard for a while, watching Pavlin so Firuthi can be part of this.  Mind keeping an eye on them all?"_

----------------

Meanwhile, in the vicinity of the tent where Oliver was napping, a portal opened.  Three dragons emerged from it.

They were the three that Oliver had shown Jin on the viewscreens.  The white-and-ice-blue dragoness named Frost, the peridot-and-amethyst one named Firuthi, and the sapphire-and-alexandrite one named Aeternus.  Aeternus had pointedly not brought along his three children for this one.

"I wanted to work remotely, but this kind of defense scenario requires a bit of a finer touch..."

"Yes, this is better off for getting the lay of the place we're defending..."

"And a little local knowledge of amphibian behavior will help me with the distraction tactics."


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Now this post is mainly a way to establish that the three mentioned characters are actually physically on the scene and not trying to do everything remotely.))
> 
> Elsewhere...._
> 
> ...


*Solaris sighs*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris sighs*


_"Think of it this way, Solaris.  We're all mindlinked.  We can see through each others' eyes if it really becomes necessary.  Being up there, you're basically up in the command center, able to watch the whole battlefield and use your powers far more accurately than if you were down here."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Think of it this way, Solaris.  We're all mindlinked.  We can see through each others' eyes if it really becomes necessary.  Being up there, you're basically up in the command center, able to watch the whole battlefield and use your powers far more accurately than if you were down here."_


“give me one good reason how that’s good”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “give me one good reason how that’s good”


_"This is me you're asking.  The guy who can plop down a wall anywhere in a building, manipulate the doors halfway across, block shots from the rifles outside and angle them into enemy troops, and cut off their escape with another barrier.  At the same time.  And that's minimal-level usage of the power.  Think about that level of multitasking and greater with your power of creation.  Medicines in one area, munitions in another, plop down a trap in another region, all at once - as a starter!"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Even just a week of holding out requires careful attention to supplies.  One of the things you learn quickly if you're tasked with special operations.  Call me when you're needed."
> 
> Klaxon backed off, looking for a safe spot to sit down and recollect his thoughts.


With the farms and gardens cleared up and the weeds taken out of the ground, the taurs take the weed-plagued pieces of soil elsewhere to dispose. Klaxon might see Sapphael and another taur, probably a maned wolf but with a pair of feather wings, burning off those pieces of soil. There are also those with element wind to keep the smoke from getting to the camps.



Amepix said:


> Choco : Good thing I'm an omnivore then. I know most wolves aren't, but I do love me some fruit.


Fennec scout 2 : Alright then, this way please.

The three pass by the fire camp again, and eventually arrive at the earth camp. There, they see the taurs (mostly scorpions) planting the seeds and trees that were uprooted earlier, and some others (heavy-build herbivores, such as buffalo, rhino and moose) carrying the harvested crops away. There seem to be quite an amount of tomatoes, apples and grapes.
Choco also sees the reindeer druid from earlier, there, too.

Fennec scout 1 : This is the earth camp, where we grow our vegetables and fruits.

He points to a large building in the distance.

Fennec scout 1 : Over there, is where we incubate unfertilized eggs. As mentioned, we don't raise livestock, so... mushrooms, eggs and fish are our only sources of protein. The eggs are from the cobras, scorpions and sharks.

(Think Beastars in this part)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 14, 2022)

So does this dragon have only undead forces or does it have other forces it relies on?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So does this dragon have only undead forces or does it have other forces it relies on?


(I'm assuming this is you asking Jin ? if not, you might want to quote the message you're replying to, to avoid confusion)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I'm assuming this is you asking Jin ? if not, you might want to quote the message you're replying to, to avoid confusion)


_((Yeah, looks like he's responding to Jin.  There's also a part from the top of page 213 to consider.  Here, let me quote it: ))_


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright, I will inform everyone with element fire to make sure to burn the corpses. Those without element fire, will have fire barrels in their guns. Otherwise, we all have enough white gold to arm all of us. As for that dragon... I don't know anything, other than this white gold supposedly able to counter his crystal corruption. I miiight have another idea on dealing with it, and/or the void-laser those amphibians are building. I call it "astral light"... It's a mouthful, but bear with me, alright ?
> 
> He lists out what it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I'm assuming this is you asking Jin ? if not, you might want to quote the message you're replying to, to avoid confusion)


(Sorry I couldnt find the last post)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So does this dragon have only undead forces or does it have other forces it relies on?


Jin : I don't know. I never knew the first thing about it, or my people being reanimated as zombies... *mẹ kiếp đồ khốn*.

He grits his teeth, pretty pissed. Whatever he just said in his native language, is definitely not something nice, given his tone of voice.
Though, if anyone here could hear him and have access to some translation... he explicitly said "fucking son of a bitch".
He has to take a breather.

Jin : ... But, if it's powerful enough that Oriana wants it gone and all the amphibians out on the count, I reckon there's more than just the undead. Doesn't matter. Undead or otherwise, they're dead.

He looks at the imperator, his eyes blazing with fury of vengeance.

Jin : ... I am in no position for this, and my power is nowhere near anyone in the reinforcement, but could I request you just one thing ?... When we face that dragon, I want to make an example out of it, for all my people have been put through.

He holds up his clenched fist.
The imperator, and probably Oriana too, could see his fist... being coated in white gold. Or literally morphed into white gold. Burning with lava.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I don't know. I never knew the first thing about it, or my people being reanimated as zombies... *mẹ kiếp đồ khốn*.
> 
> He grits his teeth, pretty pissed. Whatever he just said in his native language, is definitely not something nice, given his tone of voice.
> Though, if anyone here could hear him and have access to some translation... he explicitly said "fucking son of a bitch".
> ...


We will make sure of it. He will know the pain your people have been put through.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We will make sure of it. He will know the pain your people have been put through.


It's at this moment that Ahrakas' new communicator beeps with a message



Spoiler: From user Stringless Tumblebee



Ahrakas?  I didn't know you'd arrived.  Anyways, this is Hortense speaking.  I've been trying to spy on these amphibians - you know, doing a personal favor for Xochimilco - and what I found in one of these command centers is... strange, to say the least.  It looks like some weird stone statue with an amphibian skull on it.  And I saw amphibians literally crawl out of it.  I'm getting strange Gauntlet vibes.

_Included would be a picture of the stone statue in question.  A few, actually, one of which did in fact have an amphibian crawling out of it._

More importantly, if you ARE here and able to talk to the taurs, there's this fresh note I found.  It's an order from a guy named Kralkatorrik.  In the note, he says today is do or die.  He claims the Architects' "pollution steals my sense" and his order to the amphibians is "destroy everything and the pain will cease".  Judging from a map on here.... actually let me show you it.

_There is a picture of a map, roughly outlining command centers and the taurs' camp.  There are arrows from across more than half the planet, converging on several command centers close to the front line.  Those command centers then converge on all of the taurs' camps.  Most of them have time codes indicating they will strike at the same time... except the ice camp, which is being struck about fifteen minutes later and with as much of a force as the other camps *combined*.  The ice camp's line goes right through to the main encampment.

Curiously, one command center did not have any arrows.  Instead it had a note: "¡Defiende esto a toda costa!" (Translation: "Defend this at all costs!")

If Jin were shown the map and time stamps, he'd know that the amphibians plan to strike about twenty minutes into dinner time - way earlier than normal._

If the amphibians have been regularly attacking these taurs... it looks from this map like they're throwing way larger forces at them tonight than they've ever thrown.

I plan to find out more.  If the taurs see a black and violet carpenter bee... tell them not to shoot me, okay?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It's at this moment that Ahrakas' new communicator beeps with a message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its good to encounter you again Hortense. I will relay this info to Jin.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We will make sure of it. He will know the pain your people have been put through.


Jin : Thank you. Now then... is there anything you ask of me ? What questions do you have ? Before we wrap it up here, and get preparations for the assault tonight ?



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Meanwhile, in the vicinity of the tent where Oliver was napping, a portal opened. Three dragons emerged from it.
> 
> They were the three that Oliver had shown Jin on the viewscreens. The white-and-ice-blue dragoness named Frost, the peridot-and-amethyst one named Firuthi, and the sapphire-and-alexandrite one named Aeternus. Aeternus had pointedly not brought along his three children for this one.
> 
> ...


When he finishes the question, he sees at the corner of his eyes that someone is waiting outside the tent. A cheetah.

Jin : Có việc gì vậy ?
(What's the matter ?)

Cheetah scout : Xin lỗi, tôi muốn báo, có thêm ba chiến binh rồng nữa xuất hiện ở lều mà Oliver đang nghỉ. Nhìn giống ba người mà sếp mới tiếp lúc nãy trên màn hình ạ. Lúc mà sếp bàn về vũ khí công phá thành ấy ạ.
(Sorry, I want to report that there are three more dragon warriors that appeared at the tent that Oliver is resting. They look like the three that you were talking to on the screen earlier. When you talked about the siege engines.)

Jin : ... À, là họ. Cả ba đến rồi à ?
(... Oh, them. All three are here now ?)

Cheetah scout : Vâng ạ. Họ vẫn đang trong lều thôi, chưa làm gì cả. Có lẽ đang đợi sếp.
(Yes. They're still just in the tent. Probably waiting for you.)

Jin : Được rồi. Tôi sẽ ra liền. Cảm ơn cậu nhé. Nghỉ.
(Alright, I will get there soon. Thank you. Dismissed.)

The cheetah nods, and takes his leave. Jin turns back to the imperator.

Jin : It seems there are three more to join in on this with us. I only remember Frost, the one that's supposedly the goddess of winter... the other two, I only really remember by their domains. One is sound and shapeshifting ? The other... gate and barrier.



Baron Tredegar said:


> Its good to encounter you again Hortense. I will relay this info to Jin.


Jin : ... I'm gonna guess, things are seriously kicking off tonight, huh. Whatever message you just got, I can only guess that the enemies are really up and at it with us.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It's an order from a guy named Kralkatorrik.


(Straight up the name of the dragon boss from the game, heh ; spoiler warning, in the game, the player has to kill it from inside out, literally at its heart)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Alright then, this way please.
> 
> The three pass by the fire camp again, and eventually arrive at the earth camp. There, they see the taurs (mostly scorpions) planting the seeds and trees that were uprooted earlier, and some others (heavy-build herbivores, such as buffalo, rhino and moose) carrying the harvested crops away. There seem to be quite an amount of tomatoes, apples and grapes.
> Choco also sees the reindeer druid from earlier, there, too.
> ...


(Ah, I get ya. A good way to think of this part.)

Choco : Huh. Alright, at least we won't go hungry.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (Ah, I get ya. A good way to think of this part.)
> 
> Choco : Huh. Alright, at least we won't go hungry.


Fennec scout 1 : You should totally try Mr. Jin's fried eggs ! Best served with rice !

The young fox looks like his mouth is watering. His older brother chuckles.

Fennec scout 2 : Well, my brother's not wrong, heh. Anyway, that's the lightning, fire and earth camp we got so far. We can go this way to get to the water camp.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 1 : You should totally try Mr. Jin's fried eggs ! Best served with rice !
> 
> The young fox looks like his mouth is watering. His older brother chuckles.
> 
> Fennec scout 2 : Well, my brother's not wrong, heh. Anyway, that's the lightning, fire and earth camp we got so far. We can go this way to get to the water camp.


Choco : Lead the way! Man, I'm getting hungry just thinking about eggs.

He laughed, of course he was. That's just how he was with food.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I didn’t know what to do so I decided to meditate*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I didn’t know what to do so I decided to meditate*


Universe could hear some psychic crosstalk during his meditation.

_"Well, you see, the only thing I'm used to using weapon-wise is shields.  I manifested a gun during the Formosa trip, but... I'm not really that good with projectile weapons by the standards of us dragons.  I'm pure defense."_

_"Guns are not that difficult, Uncle.  Point and click interface.  Frankly, I'm still a little irked that Oliver didn't see crossbows as an option.  Looks like it's rifle or machine gun for me."_

_"He may not even need us to arm up.  We are doing the support roles in all of this..."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe could hear some psychic crosstalk during his meditation.
> 
> _"Well, you see, the only thing I'm used to using weapon-wise is shields.  I manifested a gun during the Formosa trip, but... I'm not really that good with projectile weapons by the standards of us dragons.  I'm pure defense."_
> 
> ...


_“Trying to meditate here”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“Trying to meditate here”_


_"Can it, he's trying to meditate."_

_"He's lucky.  We don't get that opportunity this time."_

_"Not when we have to prep-"_

_"I said can it.  He's serious about this battle.  Wonder if he got anything from Jin yet."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Can it, he's trying to meditate."_
> 
> _"He's lucky.  We don't get that opportunity this time."_
> 
> ...


_“Not yet again trying to meditate”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Can it, he's trying to meditate."_
> 
> _"He's lucky.  We don't get that opportunity this time."_
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> _“Not yet again trying to meditate”_


The three might also see (or in some way, aware of) a brontosaurus infantry accompanying Universe and Cosmos at the moment. Jin is still with the high imperator right now.

Bronto infantry (to Cosmos) : ... Is he talking to someone ? Who is it ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The three might also see (or in some way, aware of) a brontosaurus infantry accompanying Universe and Cosmos at the moment. Jin is still with the high imperator right now.
> 
> Bronto infantry (to Cosmos) : ... Is he talking to someone ? Who is it ?


“that’s the high imperator”


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

*Cosmos said in a flat tone*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that’s the high imperator”


Bronto infantry : To think even the high imperator comes here for this mess.

He crosses his arms, looking back at the tent where Jin is discussing the fight tonight with the high imperator.

Bronto infantry : ... You ever fought these amphibians ? And, I heard they put you in a wanted list. Do you think it's a good idea to show up here, now ? No offense, we definitely appreciate all the help we can get, but do you think it might... complicate the situation ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : To think even the high imperator comes here for this mess.
> 
> He crosses his arms, looking back at the tent where Jin is discussing the fight tonight with the high imperator.
> 
> Bronto infantry : ... You ever fought these amphibians ? And, I heard they put you in a wanted list. Do you think it's a good idea to show up here, now ? No offense, we definitely appreciate all the help we can get, but do you think it might... complicate the situation ?


“I killed their prince look I was just trying to help some people”


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

“I didn’t want this I am the king of all dragons”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I killed their prince look I was just trying to help some people”





Universe said:


> “I didn’t want this I am the king of all dragons”


Bronto infantry : ... I see.

The dinosaur tilts his head to a side, then looks away, as if trying to warp his head around all this.

Bronto infantry : You know, in all previous months, we were just fighting tooth and nail for our lives to keep the amphibians off. Today, there're about 5-6 dragon gods. Not just anyone. Gods. Then the king of all dragon gods. Then the high imperator. All in one day.

He sounds more concerned than excited.

Bronto infantry : ... I almost have a bad feeling about tonight. No offense.


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... I see.
> 
> The dinosaur tilts his head to a side, then looks away, as if trying to warp his head around all this.
> 
> ...


“none taken I don’t like this anymore than you do”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The three might also see (or in some way, aware of) a brontosaurus infantry accompanying Universe and Cosmos at the moment. Jin is still with the high imperator right now.
> 
> Bronto infantry (to Cosmos) : ... Is he talking to someone ? Who is it ?





Universe said:


> “that’s the high imperator”





Universe said:


> *Cosmos said in a flat tone*





PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : To think even the high imperator comes here for this mess.
> 
> He crosses his arms, looking back at the tent where Jin is discussing the fight tonight with the high imperator.
> 
> Bronto infantry : ... You ever fought these amphibians ? And, I heard they put you in a wanted list. Do you think it's a good idea to show up here, now ? No offense, we definitely appreciate all the help we can get, but do you think it might... complicate the situation ?





Universe said:


> “I killed their prince look I was just trying to help some people”





Universe said:


> “I didn’t want this I am the king of all dragons”





PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... I see.
> 
> The dinosaur tilts his head to a side, then looks away, as if trying to warp his head around all this.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “none taken I don’t like this anymore than you do”


"Father?"

"We had no idea just how bad things were here."

"We are going to solve this.  We need to get through tonight first, though."


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Father?"
> 
> "We had no idea just how bad things were here."
> 
> "We are going to solve this.  We need to get through tonight first, though."


“ok”


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

“I did not wake up from my 60 reality nap to be disrespected by a bunch of freaking frogs”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok”





Universe said:


> “I did not wake up from my 60 reality nap to be disrespected by a bunch of freaking frogs”


"You, um, you might want to keep some things like the '60 reality' talk on the down low until we liberate these taurs..."

"Why?  Cosmos speaks the truth, Firuthi."

"Understanding that kind of talk requires the kind of leadup that will detract from the defense-"

"Firuthi?  You're young yet.  You'll get used to Cosmos talking like this.  You may just have to translate for now."

Firuthi half-expected the bronto to be utterly confused, so he addressed him next.

"Until we get this defense done, just know that Cosmos isn't exaggerating and he's talking about how many times the universe has come and gone since he was fully alert.  It's standard god talk."


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You, um, you might want to keep some things like the '60 reality' talk on the down low until we liberate these taurs..."
> 
> "Why?  Cosmos speaks the truth, Firuthi."
> 
> ...


“what happened to respect your elders?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

*I was meditating*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “what happened to respect your elders?”


"Firuthi is trying to consider mortal values on this one, Cosmos.  I have to do it quite a bit myself, given the whole gates and barriers domain."

"And we're already all on board that these invading toads need to get croaked, so..."


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Firuthi is trying to consider mortal values on this one, Cosmos.  I have to do it quite a bit myself, given the whole gates and barriers domain."
> 
> "And we're already all on board that these invading toads need to get croaked, so..."


“yes what is Universe up to there?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes what is Universe up to there?”


"Pre-battle meditation."

"He does it a lot."


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Pre-battle meditation."
> 
> "He does it a lot."


*I stood up punched a rock clean in two and started to walk away towards the tent*


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

“I’ve never seen him split a rock in half so easily before”


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

“I need a sparring partner!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stood up punched a rock clean in two and started to walk away towards the tent*





Universe said:


> “I’ve never seen him split a rock in half so easily before”


"I got to see the first time he could just punch a rock in half.  He's gotten better at it."


Universe said:


> “I need a sparring partner!”


"Perhaps he's _too_ eager for battle.  I may have to take this one."


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I got to see the first time he could just punch a rock in half.  He's gotten better at it."
> 
> "Perhaps he's _too_ eager for battle.  I may have to take this one."


*I stood there and closed my eyes focusing myself*


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

*I activated Ultra instinct*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

_((So, as an FYI... I'd like the Jin/Ahrakas conversation to properly conclude and I'd like the three dragon gods that just arrived to truly get to understand the camps before I move this thread to the other forum proper.  The @Baron Tredegar @PC Master Race part of the equation was at the top of page 216.  I'll resume my part in the other half of this equation shortly.

The idea is that when this thread moves over to the other forum - I've decided I'm going that route given how many people are over there already - it will be night at the camp.  I want to tie up the loose ends before we transition to that part.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stood there and closed my eyes focusing myself*





Universe said:


> *I activated Ultra instinct*


"Here he goes again, showing it off to everyone in the galaxy."

"Firuthi, that's common with most of us.  I think I'm the only one who's generally reluctant."

"He shouldn't burn himself ou-"

"He won't.  That's not my concern with him using it so easily."


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Here he goes again, showing it off to everyone in the galaxy."
> 
> "Firuthi, that's common with most of us.  I think I'm the only one who's generally reluctant."
> 
> ...


*I sighed frustrated* “I don’t know what to do”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I activated Ultra instinct*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Here he goes again, showing it off to everyone in the galaxy."
> 
> "Firuthi, that's common with most of us.  I think I'm the only one who's generally reluctant."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I sighed frustrated* “I don’t know what to do”


The brontosaurus has just been pretty silent (and rightfully confused) this whole time, watching the dragons do their godlike things and talk in gods.
Apparently in also includes powering-up and showing off powers.

Bronto infantry : ... Do you still, need weapons for the fight tonight ? Or no ?

He only awkwardly asks the one thing that he can at least understand, after what he just witnessed.


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus has just been pretty silent (and rightfully confused) this whole time, watching the dragons do their godlike things and talk in gods.
> Apparently in also includes powering-up and showing off powers.
> 
> Bronto infantry : ... Do you still, need weapons for the fight tonight ? Or no ?
> ...


“Yes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus has just been pretty silent (and rightfully confused) this whole time, watching the dragons do their godlike things and talk in gods.
> Apparently in also includes powering-up and showing off powers.
> 
> Bronto infantry : ... Do you still, need weapons for the fight tonight ? Or no ?
> ...


"My apologies.  We... may actually need weapons, but Frost and I here mainly need a better layout of the camps.  It's my understanding the two of us will be holding things down."

"Knowing the territory will help us better target our powers."

"I'd like to meet someone who knows the amphibians' language and battle order calls, given I'm supposed to try to distract them with my sound powers."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "My apologies.  We... may actually need weapons, but Frost and I here mainly need a better layout of the camps.  It's my understanding the two of us will be holding things down."
> 
> "Knowing the territory will help us better target our powers."
> 
> "I'd like to meet someone who knows the amphibians' language and battle order calls, given I'm supposed to try to distract them with my sound powers."


Bronto infantry : Weapons... alright, let me see here...

He takes out that same sheet of paper and notes down.

Bronto infantry : *Which weapons do you need ?* Mr. Jin can make most types, except bows and crossbows... and, my apologies for asking again, but could you state your name and... domains, right ? Because I think Mr. Jin can remember easier by that.

He looks up and ponders.

Bronto infantry : Well we don't exactly have anyone here that understands the amphibians' language, unfortunately... but I can help with the territory layout.


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

*I deactivated Ultra Instinct*


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

“I wanted a shield of plasma and a sword of pure sunlight”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Weapons... alright, let me see here...
> 
> He takes out that same sheet of paper and notes down.
> 
> ...


"I'll figure something out.  Name is Firuthi.  The domain's official name is 'echoes' but it's primarily sound and shapeshifting.  I'm better off explaining the rest of the domain's meaning after this war."

"Name's Frost.  I'm the goddess of winter.  It's mainly ice power."

"Aeternus, dragon god of gates and barriers.  I'm the one most in need of territory layout."

"As for the weapons..."

"Earth shield.  Yes, proper shield discipline puts it in the territory of a weapon.  If I'm required to have both melee and ranged, combine it with an earth pistol."

"Ice polearm, ideally one with one of the larger blades.  If I have to take a second weapon, ice pistol."

"Wind rifle, hopefully something with a scope for long range.  If I have to take a melee weapon too, I was thinking a water sword."

"Water sword?  With these amphibians?"

"Consider it an enhancer for the lightning and ice weapons.  Easier to freeze or shock someone if they're waterlogged."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I wanted a shield of plasma and a sword of pure sunlight”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll figure something out.  Name is Firuthi.  The domain's official name is 'echoes' but it's primarily sound and shapeshifting.  I'm better off explaining the rest of the domain's meaning after this war."
> 
> "Name's Frost.  I'm the goddess of winter.  It's mainly ice power."
> 
> ...


The brontosaurus notes down their needs for arms for the fight tonight.

Bronto infantry : Firuthi, sound and shapeshifting, wind rifle and water sword. Frost, ice, ice polearm and ice pistol. Aeternus, gates and barriers, earth shield and earth pistol. Mr. Jin, fire, weapons and war.

He chuckles.

Bronto infantry : I have a feeling he'll be needed in the other war you guys are dealing with...

He then gestures to the wrist device.

Bronto infantry : Right, follow me to the fire camp, please. For anyone without teleport powers, you need this to get around the territory easier. And, since we're still waiting for Mr. Jin, you can take your time to choose the models of the weapons you need, so when Mr. Jin is available, he can just goes to make them for you right away.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus notes down their needs for arms for the fight tonight.
> 
> Bronto infantry : Firuthi, sound and shapeshifting, wind rifle and water sword. Frost, ice, ice polearm and ice pistol. Aeternus, gates and barriers, earth shield and earth pistol. Mr. Jin, fire, weapons and war.
> 
> ...


"Thank you for the mention of the device, but the three of us all have portal powers.  Lead the way."

All three of the dragon gods thought a bit more about the designs of the weapons they'd need.

_((What they'll turn out to be is this:
Aeternus: Shield 16 and Handgun 2
Frost: Polearm 5 and Handgun 4
Firuthi: Sniper Rifle 1 and Sword 18 

FYI, if Klaxon needs to be issued weapons, you're looking at Shotgun 1 - unless there's another that looks more sawed-off - and Spear 3.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> FYI, if Klaxon needs to be issued weapons, you're looking at Shotgun 1 - unless there's another that looks more sawed-off - and Spear 3.))


(( I'd actually recommend shotgun 10, of course with shorter barrel ; the others are kind of outdated
I'll need to sort out the weapons, but in the meantime, everyone can get the black-and-white version of these, too https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/steelite/folder/1208309/Jin-s-weapons ))

((Except the galaxy-edge ones ; they're only for Jin ))


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you for the mention of the device, but the three of us all have portal powers.  Lead the way."
> 
> All three of the dragon gods thought a bit more about the designs of the weapons they'd need.
> 
> ...


The brontosaurus notes down the models of the weapons they need.

Bronto infantry : OK. Now then... well, we're waiting for Mr. Jin, but it's getting close to dinner time too, so I wouldn't really recommend just walking through the entire camp. Here, lemme give you the general idea first.

He shows them a map of the territory, but drawn on a wooden scroll.


PC Master Race said:


> Center : main camp, armory and health clinic
> West : ice and frost
> Southwest : water and water supplies
> Northwest : wind and air
> ...


Bronto infantry : This is our area. Normally, the enemies attack the ice, water and fire camp. Though... with all of you coming in here today, I have a feeling the enemies are going to go full-force at us from all directions. Given that we're all taurs and need a lot of space to move around, the enemies can easily slip past our defense and flank us from inside the area. Not to mention, there are a lot of them.

He ponders a bit.

Bronto infantry : This is just my suggestion, but... for Firuthi's task of distracting them... instead of needing the amphibians' language, how about *our language* instead ? To make them think we're going at them from other directions.


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

“I should give you an advantage”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I should give you an advantage”


Bronto infantry : I hope so too. I heard that it's do or die tonight.

He looks out the camp, into the horizon.

Bronto infantry : ... What can you tell me about the amphibians ? You said you've killed their prince. You must have some experience dealing with them, then ? Any info you got is much needed.


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : I hope so too. I heard that it's do or die tonight.
> 
> He looks out the camp, into the horizon.
> 
> Bronto infantry : ... What can you tell me about the amphibians ? You said you've killed their prince. You must have some experience dealing with them, then ? Any info you got is much needed.


“they have extremely advanced weaponry avoid being hit with it if you can”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus notes down the models of the weapons they need.
> 
> Bronto infantry : OK. Now then... well, we're waiting for Mr. Jin, but it's getting close to dinner time too, so I wouldn't really recommend just walking through the entire camp. Here, lemme give you the general idea first.
> 
> ...


"You know, that's a good point.  Your language might be the better idea."

"There is no doubt they'll go all-in.  That's kind of why I chose to get involved."

"How tough are those feet of yours?  I was considering ice caltrops as part of the defense, I may be able to size them so they only really hurt the amphibians."




Universe said:


> “they have extremely advanced weaponry avoid being hit with it if you can”


"I witnessed part of the battle.  One of their weapons is a scatter cannon where all the shots can be guided to converge on a target before exploding.  The one they tried to use on Cosmos was meant for crushing spaceships with all of the combined pressure.  I don't know if they have a man-portable version of one of those, though."


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, that's a good point.  Your language might be the better idea."
> 
> "There is no doubt they'll go all-in.  That's kind of why I chose to get involved."
> 
> ...


“Does anybody here know Ultra instinct?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, that's a good point. Your language might be the better idea."
> 
> "There is no doubt they'll go all-in. That's kind of why I chose to get involved."
> 
> "How tough are those feet of yours? I was considering ice caltrops as part of the defense, I may be able to size them so they only really hurt the amphibians."


Bronto infantry : Perfect. If you can mimic our scouts' signals to throw those amphibians out of the loop, that might be great in making them all scattered. As for caltrops... we can handle it, no worries.

He points to his wrist device.

Bronto infantry : This is our personal shield against attacks and environmental hazard, to a degree, so if you size them to only affect the amphibians, that would be great.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I witnessed part of the battle. One of their weapons is a scatter cannon where all the shots can be guided to converge on a target before exploding. The one they tried to use on Cosmos was meant for crushing spaceships with all of the combined pressure. I don't know if they have a man-portable version of one of those, though."


Bronto infantry : ... That's concerning.

He ponders a bit.

Bronto infantry : ... I have an idea. Since you have portal powers, what if you work with Mr. Jin, combine the forces together, and open a wormhole that redirect all those shots right back at them ? I know Mr. Jin has a really dangerous technique of his own, where he opens a wormhole directly inside a target, and all his attacks would just straight up obliterate them from inside out. I reckon it would really help against big targets like that.



Universe said:


> “Does anybody here know Ultra instinct?”


Bronto infantry : Ultra... oh, the sort of power-up where you have extremely fast instinct and can react to danger at nearly speed of light ?... Some of us know about it. What's your suggestion ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Perfect. If you can mimic our scouts' signals to throw those amphibians out of the loop, that might be great in making them all scattered. As for caltrops... we can handle it, no worries.
> 
> He points to his wrist device.
> 
> ...


“I don’t think I can teach you that in the time that we have it takes years to achieve it and even master it”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t think I can teach you that in the time that we have it takes years to achieve it and even master it”


The brontosaurus only shakes his head and chuckles.

Bronto infantry : I very much appreciate your offer, but we are just mortals, trying to get over this whole mess of a war so we can have some peace. Even more so, we're not some super powerful race of elite warriors. Most of us were farmers and gardeners ! And a lot of us are quite old now, and just hope to spend the rest of our remaining lives with our kids, free from the amphibians. I don't think all those super godlike powers are for us.

He looks at the dragons.

Bronto infantry : ... I can't imagine how it's like to be a god. Constantly thrown into wars like this, probably with no time for your family.

He shakes his head.

Bronto infantry : Though, I suppose someone gotta do it, right ?... I only hope it's taken as an actual duty, a responsibility, and not a reason to flex some super awesome unbeatable powers and think your enemies got nothing on you. And your family is never truly safe once you make yourself known to your enemy. If they can't get to you, they'll go for your family instead.


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus only shakes his head and chuckles.
> 
> Bronto infantry : I very much appreciate your offer, but we are just mortals, trying to get over this whole mess of a war so we can have some peace. Even more so, we're not some super powerful race of elite warriors. Most of us were farmers and gardeners ! And a lot of us are quite old now, and just hope to spend the rest of our remaining lives with our kids, free from the amphibians. I don't think all those super godlike powers are for us.
> 
> ...


“I’m immortal still it is a thankless job nobody really cares about me except for my family”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus only shakes his head and chuckles.
> 
> Bronto infantry : I very much appreciate your offer, but we are just mortals, trying to get over this whole mess of a war so we can have some peace. Even more so, we're not some super powerful race of elite warriors. Most of us were farmers and gardeners ! And a lot of us are quite old now, and just hope to spend the rest of our remaining lives with our kids, free from the amphibians. I don't think all those super godlike powers are for us.
> 
> ...


"Universe is still a bit young yet.  He'll settle into taking this seriously eventually.  Or perhaps he already has, and the bluster is just his way of throwing off his opponent.  I'm not sure."

"Usually the battles are not this bad.  But this is still not the worst to us.  Perhaps we can explain when this is over."

"We've actually had to have family bonding moments right after serious battles.  Especially for me and for Oliver, since we're not as used to this as Cosmos is."



PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Perfect. If you can mimic our scouts' signals to throw those amphibians out of the loop, that might be great in making them all scattered. As for caltrops... we can handle it, no worries.
> 
> He points to his wrist device.
> 
> ...


"I like your attitude - and Jin's attitude.  You're looking at a spherical wormhole in a case like that - and we could pull it off if necessary."


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

“The only reason I’m out here is because of my family I have a wife and child I don’t want him to suffer from any of this”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m immortal still it is a thankless job nobody really cares about me except for my family”


Bronto infantry : ... I don't think you can expect people to care for you when you're immortal, sadly. Their lives are too short to care much about the king of all dragon gods. Besides, I don't know how the mortals are gonna be able to contribute to... anything, that would be significant to you, really. You're just... out there. Above so many others. Powers beyond imaginable. Fighting against enemies or forces that could wipe out hundreds or thousands of civilizations in a blink of an eye.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe is still a bit young yet. He'll settle into taking this seriously eventually. Or perhaps he already has, and the bluster is just his way of throwing off his opponent. I'm not sure."
> 
> "Usually the battles are not this bad. But this is still not the worst to us. Perhaps we can explain when this is over."
> 
> "We've actually had to have family bonding moments right after serious battles. Especially for me and for Oliver, since we're not as used to this as Cosmos is."





Universe said:


> “The only reason I’m out here is because of my family I have a wife and child I don’t want him to suffer from any of this”


Bronto infantry : I hope you value the time you have for each other. With all the powers and responsibilities you have, I can't even imagine when you're suddenly thrown into a war with yet another threat that can endanger the entire multiverses. And how long you'll have to deal with it.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I like your attitude - and Jin's attitude. You're looking at a spherical wormhole in a case like that - and we could pull it off if necessary."


Bronto infantry : Thanks. Mr. Jin helped us with that sort of... creativity, in improvising. He has all those powers, himself, but he doesn't just brute force through everything. He takes the time to fight with us, especially with those that don't have powers, to take into account our strengths and weakness, down to our very biological traits too. Honestly, we kind of owe it to him. Which is how we've been able to coexist in this one territory, despite being of so many different species.

He smiles.


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... I don't think you can expect people to care for you when you're immortal, sadly. Their lives are too short to care much about the king of all dragon gods. Besides, I don't know how the mortals are gonna be able to contribute to... anything, that would be significant to you, really. You're just... out there. Above so many others. Powers beyond imaginable. Fighting against enemies or forces that could wipe out hundreds or thousands of civilizations in a blink of an eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I don’t want to think about it look I know when it calls for back up”


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

“I know that”


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

“I was a slave myself for 3 centuries”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Thank you. Now then... is there anything you ask of me ? What questions do you have ? Before we wrap it up here, and get preparations for the assault tonight ?
> 
> 
> When he finishes the question, he sees at the corner of his eyes that someone is waiting outside the tent. A cheetah.
> ...


I believe I am ready. This will herald a new dawn for your people.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I believe I am ready. This will herald a new dawn for your people.


Jin : Alright. Then let me call for a quick meeting with everyone in the camp, to summarize everything on how we'll attack tonight...

He then pings all the other soldiers of the encampment, through their wrist device.
The brontosaurus infantry glances at his device, then looks to Universe, Cosmos (( @Universe )), Firuthi, Frost and Aeternus (( @Firuthi Dragovic )) :

Bronto infantry : Mr. Jin is done with the high imperator, and needs everyone at the ready for the plan to attack tonight. You can just stay in the tent, he'll be on shortly...

Elsewhere, the two fennec scouts also inform Choco (( @Amepix )) of this, too. And they take him to the nearest tent to attend the meeting.
The wolf, the imperator and the dragons would see, from outside the tents, that the taurs are quickly gathering in their tents, and in just a few minutes, all is silent.
Then the wolf and the dragons would see about 5 wormholes opening up on the walls of the tent, but rather than just pitch-black portals, it shows Jin and the imperator, and the other four generals (namely Dantomus, Sapphael, Francesca and Galaxy). It seems Jin is using the wormhole similar to the screen communication that Oliver did before.

Jin : Xin mọi người chú ý. Đứng cạnh tôi đây là Ahrakas, đại đế vương của Đế quốc Không gian Thời gian.

Francesca : Attention, everyone. Standing besides me here is Ahrakas, high imperator of the Temporal Imperium.

Jin : Như mọi người đã biết, kể từ hôm nay chúng ta có lực lượng tiếp viện là các chiến binh thánh long, đi cùng với đích thân đại đế vương nữa.

Francesca : As you may have already known, from this day forward, we have reinforcement, being the celestial dragons, along with the high imperator himself.

Jin : Bởi vì, theo như tin báo mới nhận được, tối nay bọn địch sẽ tổng tấn công vào khắp 7 doanh trại của chúng ta.

Francesca : Because, according to the intels we received, the enemies will attack at all of our 7 camps tonight.

Jin : Nhưng cũng vì thế, tối nay, chúng ta sẽ triển khai đợt tiến công đầu tiên, đánh lại bọn địch.

Francesca : But at the same time, tonight, we will launch our first assault against the enemies.

Jin : Kế hoạch tấn công của chúng ta sẽ như sau...

Francesca : Our plan to attack, will be as follows...

Herbivores, the aquatic species and Jin : back line, gunfire support
Herbivores that stay with Frost and Aeternus : front line, defense
Ahrakas, Universe, Cosmos, Nydos and the mammal carnivores : frontal assaults
Those that can fly, along with Firuthi : flank
Jin : Bọn địch sẽ tấn công tầm 20 phút ngay sau giờ ăn tối, tức khoảng 6 giờ 50, sớm hơn mọi khi rất nhiều, vì vậy chúng ta phải khẩn trương. Mong mọi người chú ý.

Francesca : The enemies will attack about 20 minutes right after our dinner time, which is around 6:50, much earlier than usual, so we will have to hurry. Please keep that in mind.

Jin : Nếu ai có thắc mắc hay có câu hỏi gì, vui lòng lên tiếng.

Francesca : If you have any questions, please speak up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright. Then let me call for a quick meeting with everyone in the camp, to summarize everything on how we'll attack tonight...
> 
> He then pings all the other soldiers of the encampment, through their wrist device.
> The brontosaurus infantry glances at his device, then looks to Universe, Cosmos (( @Universe )), Firuthi, Frost and Aeternus (( @Firuthi Dragovic )) :
> ...


"Defensive lines.  Just as I suspected."

"Flanking.  I can work with that."

"Most of the dragons are accounted for, but...."

The loud announcement had woken Oliver from his nap inside the tent.

"One dragon you didn't account for.  Oliver here, the little magic-focused one.  You want him on the front with Nydos or flanking?"

"....where DID Nydos go?"

"He'll be with us by the time the attack lands."

At about that moment, the bubbles holding Demma (@TrixieFox ) and Nydos (@Universe ) would finally pop, leaving them about a kilometer away from the camp.


_((If Trix doesn't respond to this, no big worries - the thread will be moving to the other forum once everyone confirms their spots.  I'll clean up lore later and can refresh everyone on their positions then.  I am NOT, however, reposting every post in the new thread the way Amepix did with the others.  I will simply be saving the posts and copying them as references when needed, and come up with an appropriate opening post.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Defensive lines.  Just as I suspected."
> 
> "Flanking.  I can work with that."
> 
> ...


*Nydos flys back to camp in shame*


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

“What have I done”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One dragon you didn't account for. Oliver here, the little magic-focused one. You want him on the front with Nydos or flanking?"


Jin : Right. Sorry, my bad, I forgot. Oliver... and Choco (( @Amepix )) too. I need them on the front. We need to push the enemies back as hard as we can so we can capture their posts.



Universe said:


> *Nydos flys back to camp in shame*





Universe said:


> “What have I done”


Just then, they hear someone calling from outside.

??? : Ông Vỹ ! Nydos quay về rồi !
(Sir ! Nydos is back !)

Jin : Tôi nghe rồi !
(I heard you !)

Nydos is then quickly greeted by a tiger taur (seemingly of the fire camp), and taken to the nearest tent, where he sees the wormholes that function as screens.

Herbivores, the aquatic species and Jin : back line, gunfire support
Herbivores that stay with Frost and Aeternus : front line, defense
Ahrakas, Universe, Cosmos, Nydos, Choco and the mammal carnivores : frontal assaults
Those that can fly, along with Firuthi : flank
Jin : Các loài ăn thịt chú ý, Nydos và Choco sẽ ở lực lượng tiến công cùng mọi người.

Francesca : Carnivores, on attention please, Nydos and Choco will be in the frontal assault force with you.

Jin : Tiếp theo là những lưu ý về bọn địch, mong mọi người hết sức chú ý.

Francesca : Next, are notes about the enemies, please pay attention.

As soon as an enemy is killed, *BURN THE CORPSE IMMEDIATELY*
The frontal-assault force will focus on *ONE COMMAND CENTER AT A TIME*
After a command center is cleared, the frontal-assault force will move on to the other ; *EVERYONE OF THE ICE CAMP* will accompany Frost to *FREEZE THE COMMAND CENTER* so as to shut down the enemies' respawn


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Right. Sorry, my bad, I forgot. Oliver... and Choco (( @Amepix )) too. I need them on the front. We need to push the enemies back as hard as we can so we can capture their posts.


(Choco will do his best on the front lines! Anything to help out!)


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Right. Sorry, my bad, I forgot. Oliver... and Choco (( @Amepix )) too. I need them on the front. We need to push the enemies back as hard as we can so we can capture their posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nydos sighs*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

_((So we're probably headed to the other forum soon with this, probably in the next day or two - ahead of my original schedule.  I actually made an OOC thread for when we finally cross over, but I may be slow in getting everything together.

Please let me handle making the main RP thread when that day comes.  This isn't like the Subnautica or Pokemon Necro RPs - this has a huge number of pages and had a fairly non-concrete start point, so it'll be a mess unless I do a new intro post for the whole thing.))_



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Right. Sorry, my bad, I forgot. Oliver... and Choco (( @Amepix )) too. I need them on the front. We need to push the enemies back as hard as we can so we can capture their posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Affirmative.  I believe we have our places."

Firuthi looked at some of the flight-capable taurs.

"I might be able to spread the fire with the way sound works, but I've only got matches for lighting the bodies up.  Are any of you fire mages?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Affirmative. I believe we have our places."
> 
> Firuthi looked at some of the flight-capable taurs.
> 
> "I might be able to spread the fire with the way sound works, but I've only got matches for lighting the bodies up. Are any of you fire mages?"


Jin : Oh we have an entire fire camp for that. I have element fire, myself. To name a few others, there is Francesca, Sapphael, the tigers, lions and african wild dogs. They are our best bet at making sure the amphibians are burned, through and through.

One of them speaks up. It's the brontosaurus infantry that accompanies the dragons up until now.

Bronto infantry : Tôi xin phép có ý kiến. Các chiến binh rồng hiện tại chưa có vũ khí, chỉ trừ Nydos và Oliver.
(May I add something. The dragon warriors currently don't have weapons, aside from Nydos and Olver.)

Jin : Được, để tôi lo.
(Got it, I'll get to it.)

Fennec scout 2 : Em xin phép báo cáo, Klaxon và Choco cũng cần vũ khí làm từ vàng trắng nữa ạ.
(May I report, Klaxon and Choco also need the white-gold weapons too.)

Jin : Được, tôi nhớ rồi.
(OK, noted.)

The brontosaurus and the fennec then ping Jin on the details of the weapons they need.

Jin : Mọi người có câu hỏi gì khác không ?

Francesca : Do you have any other questions ?

No-one else among the taurs speaks up. It seems they're all cleared for now.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((So we're probably headed to the other forum soon with this, probably in the next day or two - ahead of my original schedule. I actually made an OOC thread for when we finally cross over, but I may be slow in getting everything together.
> 
> Please let me handle making the main RP thread when that day comes. This isn't like the Subnautica or Pokemon Necro RPs - this has a huge number of pages and had a fairly non-concrete start point, so it'll be a mess unless I do a new intro post for the whole thing.))_


(( I think we can start in the other forum once the attack really starts, as for now it's still just making plans and getting ready, as far as I've seen ))


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Oh we have an entire fire camp for that. I have element fire, myself. To name a few others, there is Francesca, Sapphael, the tigers, lions and african wild dogs. They are our best bet at making sure the amphibians are burned, through and through.
> 
> One of them speaks up. It's the brontosaurus infantry that accompanies the dragons up until now.
> 
> ...


*I was looking into the distance*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Oh we have an entire fire camp for that. I have element fire, myself. To name a few others, there is Francesca, Sapphael, the tigers, lions and african wild dogs. They are our best bet at making sure the amphibians are burned, through and through.
> 
> One of them speaks up. It's the brontosaurus infantry that accompanies the dragons up until now.
> 
> ...


"You may want to ask Ahrakas - excuse me, the High Imperator - if he wants one of Jin's weapons.  He is already well-armed for the final opponent, yes, but his current equipment may not have the same good results on the lesser soldiers."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You may want to ask Ahrakas - excuse me, the High Imperator - if he wants one of Jin's weapons.  He is already well-armed for the final opponent, yes, but his current equipment may not have the same good results on the lesser soldiers."


Jin looks back at Ahrakas.



Baron Tredegar said:


> I believe I am ready. This will herald a new dawn for your people.


Jin : Well, do you think you need any other weapon, other than those two swords ? You'd still be in the frontal assault force, but different weapons would mean different ways to coordinate with others.

Then he looks back at the dragons, and Choco (( @Amepix ))

Jin : I should also note that for melee, we taurs mainly use two-handed weapons, because we are generally, physically stronger and faster than the anthro of the same species, but our body structure makes it harder for us to maneuver.

He then addresses his people.

Jin : Tôi cũng xin phép bảo mọi người, lực lượng tiếp viện của chúng ta phần lớn là rồng và có cánh, nên trong giao tranh cũng cần giữ khoảng cách để không bị vướng đường nhau.
(May I also note to you all, our reinforcement is mainly dragons with wings, so during the battles, make sure to keep the distance and give everyone space, so as not to get in each other's way.)

Francesca doesn't translate this part, but probably doesn't need to.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well, do you think you need any other weapon, other than those two swords ? You'd still be in the frontal assault force, but different weapons would mean different ways to coordinate with others.
> 
> Then he looks back at the dragons, and Choco (( @Amepix ))
> 
> ...


Choco gave a nod. He did make sense, if course a taur would use a two handed weapon. There were surely large and strong enough to handle them with ease.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin looks back at Ahrakas.
> 
> 
> Jin : Well, do you think you need any other weapon, other than those two swords ? You'd still be in the frontal assault force, but different weapons would mean different ways to coordinate with others.
> ...


These swords will suffice. They were my fathers.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> These swords will suffice. They were my fathers.


Firuthi looked like he was about to say something.  Then a voice boomed in his head, and Ahrakas may have caught some crosstalk in this case.

_"Do not argue with the High Imperator on this, the swords would have been made by us.  My obsession with purity would have likely led to something that could handle this crystal."_

_"Fine."_



PC Master Race said:


> Then he looks back at the dragons, and Choco (( @Amepix ))
> 
> Jin : I should also note that for melee, we taurs mainly use two-handed weapons, because we are generally, physically stronger and faster than the anthro of the same species, but our body structure makes it harder for us to maneuver.
> 
> ...


Frost: "Understood."

Aeternus: "I read you.  Two hands are better to brace with some weapons."

Oliver: "Got it.  I tend towards one-handed weapons because I'm used to having to climb over and slip between opponents."

Firuthi: "I understand.  More possibilities when you've got two hands on the weapon."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You may want to ask Ahrakas - excuse me, the High Imperator - if he wants one of Jin's weapons.  He is already well-armed for the final opponent, yes, but his current equipment may not have the same good results on the lesser soldiers."





Amepix said:


> Choco gave a nod. He did make sense, if course a taur would use a two handed weapon. There were surely large and strong enough to handle them with ease.





Baron Tredegar said:


> These swords will suffice. They were my fathers.


Jin nods, then looks back to the wormhole screens.

Jin : Nếu không ai có câu hỏi gì khác, thì kế hoạch tối nay sẽ là vậy. Mọi người hãy hết sức cẩn thận. Xin cảm ơn mọi người đã lắng nghe. Tôi xin hết.

Francesca : If nobody else has any other question, that will be the plan for tonight. Please be careful. Thank you for listening. I'm out.

The wormhole screens for the four generals close. Though, Choco and the dragons still see the ones that connect to where Jin and the imperator are.

Jin : I need you to get to the fire camp for your weapons. I'll get there immediately.

He looks back at Ahrakas.

Jin : Would you like to head to the fire camp with me ? Because I have something else regarding the weapons that needs your attention. Well, with the other dragons there too.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi looked like he was about to say something.  Then a voice boomed in his head, and Ahrakas may have caught some crosstalk in this case.
> 
> _"Do not argue with the High Imperator on this, the swords would have been made by us.  My obsession with purity would have likely led to something that could handle this crystal."_
> 
> ...


_You are right Pavlin. These swords have killed many in Atens name._


PC Master Race said:


> Jin nods, then looks back to the wormhole screens.
> 
> Jin : Nếu không ai có câu hỏi gì khác, thì kế hoạch tối nay sẽ là vậy. Mọi người hãy hết sức cẩn thận. Xin cảm ơn mọi người đã lắng nghe. Tôi xin hết.
> 
> ...


_I twisted the hilt of the sword I retrieved from my shrine and the blade became engulfed in purple flames._

I follow behind you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The wormhole screens for the four generals close. Though, Choco and the dragons still see the ones that connect to where Jin and the imperator are.
> 
> Jin : I need you to get to the fire camp for your weapons. I'll get there immediately.
> 
> ...





Baron Tredegar said:


> _You are right Pavlin. These swords have killed many in Atens name.
> 
> I twisted the hilt of the sword I retrieved from my shrine and the blade became engulfed in purple flames._
> 
> I follow behind you.


Frost: "Fire camp, got it."

Aeternus: "Fire camp it is."

Frost, Aeternus, Firuthi, and Oliver opened wormholes to the fire camp.  In their case, it was more of "focusing and opening golden portals" rather than using devices like the taurs were.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin nods, then looks back to the wormhole screens.
> 
> Jin : Nếu không ai có câu hỏi gì khác, thì kế hoạch tối nay sẽ là vậy. Mọi người hãy hết sức cẩn thận. Xin cảm ơn mọi người đã lắng nghe. Tôi xin hết.
> 
> ...


Choco was ready to beat back the incoming enemies. Burn those corpses, even through he wasn't sure why, it seemed like an important order. And to think he'd be on the frontal assault. It'd been a long time since that had happened. No good memories from those times, but it did make him think back to his squad.

No matter what, he wasn't going to let them down. He had to make this fight worth it. Make his shots count, even with unlimited ammo thanks to his cyber crystals, one missed shot could spell the death of one of his team members. Everything has to count.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You are right Pavlin. These swords have killed many in Atens name.
> 
> I twisted the hilt of the sword I retrieved from my shrine and the blade became engulfed in purple flames._
> 
> I follow behind you.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost: "Fire camp, got it."
> 
> Aeternus: "Fire camp it is."
> 
> Frost, Aeternus, Firuthi, and Oliver opened wormholes to the fire camp.  In their case, it was more of "focusing and opening golden portals" rather than using devices like the taurs were.





Amepix said:


> Choco was ready to beat back the incoming enemies. Burn those corpses, even through he wasn't sure why, it seemed like an important order. And to think he'd be on the frontal assault. It'd been a long time since that had happened. No good memories from those times, but it did make him think back to his squad.
> 
> No matter what, he wasn't going to let them down. He had to make this fight worth it. Make his shots count, even with unlimited ammo thanks to his cyber crystals, one missed shot could spell the death of one of his team members. Everything has to count.


Jin also opens a wormhole, without the need for the device, which leads to the fire camp too.

There, they finally meet in person.

Jin : Greetings. My apologies that our first meet-up had to be on that... wormhole screen. But we're running short on time.

The brontosaurus and the fennec scouts gives Jin the notes on the weapons the dragons, Klaxon and Choco need. He then gestures at the weapons in the armory, though it seems towards the brontosaurus and fennecs.
And they'd understand.
The brontosaurus puts away his current machine gun, then takes for himself a two-handed war hammer and an assault-rifle that somewhat resembles an AK47. For the fennecs, they all take the similar AK47-like assault rifle (just smaller for them), and a different melee weapon. Klaxon and Choco might see that the smaller of the two has a two-handed sword, while the bigger has a spear.
Once they're armed themselves, they salute and take their leave, along with the other taurs, for the assault tonight.

Jin : Right, now to get on your weapons... so, I'm sure the brontosaurus infantry and the fennecs have asked you about the elements too. Specifically, I can make your very energy into physical weapons. But for Choco and Klaxon, if you don't have any elemental powers with you, that's fine, I can still enchant the weapons for you if you need.

He takes a pause, and looks back at Ahrakas.

Jin : Reason I need you here, is because earlier I had a conversation with... Kurt, right ? The representative of the imperium. So, I'd just cut straight to the point. I offered to help supply you with weapons, mainly the white-gold, for the other war you're having, whatever it is. In return, *I just want my people's language to be officially recognized among the imperium*. And Kurt said yes. But I wanna ask you, directly you, on that too, in case you have something on mind that you want to address.

And he just puts it right away, as if he somehow knows about the conversation between Ahrakas and Oriana.

Jin : I would like to say this first, though, that I hope *our independence and freedom is respected, and we are not under the imperium's governance, not serving the imperium in any shape or form*. We taurs have always been neutral in everything, and I hope that is taken into consideration, if there is to be a good relationship between the imperium and us in the future.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Right, now to get on your weapons... so, I'm sure the brontosaurus infantry and the fennecs have asked you about the elements too. Specifically, I can make your very energy into physical weapons. But for Choco and Klaxon, if you don't have any elemental powers with you, that's fine, I can still enchant the weapons for you if you need.


Choco thought for a moment. If possible, maybe enchanting one of his weapons or all of them with a fire element would be useful for the upcoming fight. It would be very useful, if possible.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin also opens a wormhole, without the need for the device, which leads to the fire camp too.
> 
> There, they finally meet in person.
> 
> ...


Ahrakas could hear a mental conversation at this point.

_"Last time, I wanted to force everything to unite.  I would say-"_

_"You're not the one in control right now, remember, Pavlin?"_

_"Fine, I'll leave it to you."_

_"Ahrakas, this throws a wrinkle into things, but far less of one than you'd expect.  I was informed that he'd respect not working with corrupt materials, and we need to get him a list of them at some point.  Perhaps a trade deal is in the cards later, regarding those white-gold weapons... for now, Ahrakas, just know that we need to keep a lid on the inter-reality and eldritch talk until the taurs are free - and we've had lots of realities where we don't control everything before the appointed time and didn't get any resistance.  Getting them under Imperial control is not required."_

_"Aww."_

_"Oriana, that's enough.  This is one case where we *really* have to be chill and giving in negotiations."_

_((I'll answer the rest of this, with the dragons' side of the equation, tomorrow.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

*I already had an orb full of sunlight*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus and the fennec scouts gives Jin the notes on the weapons the dragons, Klaxon and Choco need. He then gestures at the weapons in the armory, though it seems towards the brontosaurus and fennecs.
> And they'd understand.
> The brontosaurus puts away his current machine gun, then takes for himself a two-handed war hammer and an assault-rifle that somewhat resembles an AK47. For the fennecs, they all take the similar AK47-like assault rifle (just smaller for them), and a different melee weapon. Klaxon and Choco might see that the smaller of the two has a two-handed sword, while the bigger has a spear.
> Once they're armed themselves, they salute and take their leave, along with the other taurs, for the assault tonight.
> ...


_((And as promised, getting to the dragons' part - and Klaxon's.))_

Klaxon: "Yeah, no elemental powers of my own sadly.  Only ones who got that in my family were my brother Paxton and sister Taxon."

If Ahrakas saw Klaxon, what he'd see is a yellow rabbit that seems to look very similar in body shape to the green and red rabbits Jackson and Saxon that he'd seen before.  Klaxon was in camo gear, though, not power armor suits like those two.


As for the dragons?

Frost: "That will be easy enough."

Aeternus: "So many fortifications are made of earth or stone that this should be fairly simple..."

Firuthi: "Well, let's see what I can do there.  Wind'll be easy... water's going to have an interesting result.  So how did we do this again?"

Oliver: _"Manifest an orb of the element.  He'll use that."_


The dragons manifested the orbs, following Oliver's instruction on the matter.  Frost had her two ice orbs fairly easily, Aeternus had little trouble making two earth orbs - though it was worth noting that they kind of looked like they had solid stone fortifications in them...

...as for Firuthi... the wind orb was easy, and it was worth noting that it seemed to have music notes in it.  The water orb?  It took him a bit longer and he showed some difficulty, and when he finally got it down, you could swear there were images of dolphins and whales - creatures known to use echolocation in water - in it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As for the dragons?
> 
> Frost: "That will be easy enough."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I already had an orb full of sunlight*


Jin : Yep, like that. Thanks.

He does the same process of making weapons before, and this time with Ahrakas (and maybe Oriana too if she's watching) as witness, to know that Jin really meant it when he said he could help supplying weapons for the other war.
The orbs of elements are melted, reformed and re-forged into actual physical, solid weapons of their choice.



Amepix said:


> Choco thought for a moment. If possible, maybe enchanting one of his weapons or all of them with a fire element would be useful for the upcoming fight. It would be very useful, if possible.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Yeah, no elemental powers of my own sadly. Only ones who got that in my family were my brother Paxton and sister Taxon."


The same goes for the weapons made for Choco and Klaxon, only without the elemental orb at the beginning, but with one extra step once the weapon is finished.
Jin conjures several wormholes into view and charges up the weapons with a combined force of nebula clouds, aurora waves and electrical starlight. Then he focuses element fire and moves it in such way that the fire is "absorbed" into the combined force, and seemingly into the weapons.
Once done, he de-summons the astral force, leaving behind the weapons that now have element fire charged-up within.

Jin : And done. Now when can I expect to get promotion to be "god of fire, metal, weapons and war" ?

He chuckles.


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yep, like that. Thanks.
> 
> He does the same process of making weapons before, and this time with Ahrakas (and maybe Oriana too if she's watching) as witness, to know that Jin really meant it when he said he could help supplying weapons for the other war.
> The orbs of elements are melted, reformed and re-forged into actual physical, solid weapons of their choice.
> ...


*Cosmos smiles at him*


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

*I then made an orb of plasma surprising myself*


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

“I didn’t know I could do that!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos smiles at him*





Universe said:


> *I then made an orb of plasma surprising myself*





Universe said:


> “I didn’t know I could do that!”


Firuthi: "And I didn't even know I could pull off making a water orb."

Aeternus: "These two are quite young by dragon standards.  Universe has been announcing a lot of 'didn't know he could do that' - I'll let you make of it what you will, Jin, but to the rest of us dragon gods it does wind up charming and cute."



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yep, like that. Thanks.
> 
> He does the same process of making weapons before, and this time with Ahrakas (and maybe Oriana too if she's watching) as witness, to know that Jin really meant it when he said he could help supplying weapons for the other war.
> The orbs of elements are melted, reformed and re-forged into actual physical, solid weapons of their choice.
> ...


Frost and Aeternus chuckled as well.  Firuthi seemed a bit confused.

Aeternus: "The thing is we've been around so long that a lot of the god posts get taken up.  Our existing fire god is actually kind of a softy.  The war god... who was it again?"

Firuthi: "Kringat?"

Aeternus: "He's actually pretty well-disciplined and orderly.  This all being said, Jin, being the direct mentor of gods is not out of the question - in fact it's actually pretty commonplace.  Divinity is not the same thing as omniscience - no, not even to the knowledge god, there's been plenty of times he's picked up study and research technique from mortals."

Frost: "We may have to save those stories for after the taurs are free, Aeternus."

Aeternus: "Sadly I have to agree, sister."


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "And I didn't even know I could pull off making a water orb."
> 
> Aeternus: "These two are quite young by dragon standards.  Universe has been announcing a lot of 'didn't know he could do that' - I'll let you make of it what you will, Jin, but to the rest of us dragon gods it does wind up charming and cute."
> 
> ...


*I was awed that I could do that*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I didn’t know I could do that!”





Universe said:


> *I was awed that I could do that*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "And I didn't even know I could pull off making a water orb."
> 
> Aeternus: "These two are quite young by dragon standards. Universe has been announcing a lot of 'didn't know he could do that' - I'll let you make of it what you will, Jin, but to the rest of us dragon gods it does wind up charming and cute."


Jin : I'll admit, that's pretty cute too. Same as when my kids first discovered their powers.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost and Aeternus chuckled as well. Firuthi seemed a bit confused.
> 
> Aeternus: "The thing is we've been around so long that a lot of the god posts get taken up. Our existing fire god is actually kind of a softy. The war god... who was it again?"
> 
> ...


Jin : Haha, I was just sayin'. Up to you to decide if I'm qualified or not. As of now, I have my life with my kids and my people here, and I'm happy. As happy as a mortal can be.

He crosses his arms.

Jin : ... Direct mentor of gods, though. I think I like the sound of that. Been a sort of teacher among my people, myself. Well, self-taught "teacher" of the sort.

He ponders for a bit, then his expression slightly changes.

Jin : ... Unrelated, but may I ask, who is in charge of... birth, fertility, and life, in your rank ? God or goddess of that sorta thing. Because there is something else that I think I need you to know. It's kind of personal.


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I'll admit, that's pretty cute too. Same as when my kids first discovered their powers.
> 
> 
> Jin : Haha, I was just sayin'. Up to you to decide if I'm qualified or not. As of now, I have my life with my kids and my people here, and I'm happy. As happy as a mortal can be.
> ...


“That would be Uncle Lunaris”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He ponders for a bit, then his expression slightly changes.
> 
> Jin : ... Unrelated, but may I ask, who is in charge of... birth, fertility, and life, in your rank ? God or goddess of that sorta thing. Because there is something else that I think I need you to know. It's kind of personal.





Universe said:


> “That would be Uncle Lunaris”


Lunaris, incidentally, could hear a bit of psychic crosstalk.

_"It seems that Jin may have a question for you."_

_"I wonder if this will explain that one thing about him."_

_"What one thing?"_

_"Oriana, Fabiana, will you two cut it out and let Lunaris and Jin talk?  I'll handle any of our responses."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Lunaris, incidentally, could hear a bit of psychic crosstalk.
> 
> _"It seems that Jin may have a question for you."_
> 
> ...


_“yes how May I help you?”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“yes how May I help you?”_


_"Jin wants to ask you something.  Want the telepathy route, or shall I have Firuthi make his face match yours so you can speak through it?  Your call how to handle conversing remotely with a mortal."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Jin wants to ask you something.  Want the telepathy route, or shall I have Firuthi make his face match yours so you can speak through it?  Your call how to handle conversing remotely with a mortal."_


_“telepathy works for me”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That would be Uncle Lunaris”





Universe said:


> _“telepathy works for me”_


Jin : _If this is Lunaris talking to me telepathy, I hope no-one else is listening to what I'm going to tell you._

Even then, he hesitates a bit.

Jin : _... Do you know about this thing called "elemental egg" ? They are created by mystical beasts. So far I know of 4 types, created by the phoenix, leviathan, pegasus, and basilisk._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“telepathy works for me”_





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : _If this is Lunaris talking to me telepathy, I hope no-one else is listening to what I'm going to tell you._
> 
> Even then, he hesitates a bit.
> 
> Jin : _... Do you know about this thing called "elemental egg" ? They are created by mystical beasts. So far I know of 4 types, created by the phoenix, leviathan, pegasus, and basilisk._


Lunaris felt several presences exit his mind when Jin signaled to him and hesitated.  He felt one voice.

_"If he says anything you have to ask questions on, you tell me."_

The last presence exited Lunaris' mind before Jin could speak of the elemental egg.  Lunaris had the privacy Jin was hoping for - at least from Cooper and his siblings.


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Lunaris felt several presences exit his mind when Jin signaled to him and hesitated.  He felt one voice.
> 
> _"If he says anything you have to ask questions on, you tell me."_
> 
> The last presence exited Lunaris' mind before Jin could speak of the elemental egg.  Lunaris had the privacy Jin was hoping for - at least from Cooper and his siblings.


_“thank you”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : _If this is Lunaris talking to me telepathy, I hope no-one else is listening to what I'm going to tell you._
> 
> Even then, he hesitates a bit.
> 
> Jin : _... Do you know about this thing called "elemental egg" ? They are created by mystical beasts. So far I know of 4 types, created by the phoenix, leviathan, pegasus, and basilisk._


_“I’ve heard of it yes”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I’ve heard of it yes”_


Jin : _Glad to know. Alright, I'll just get to the point. Me and my kids have also chosen to seek out, save and protect the eggs, especially from the amphibians. We have managed to keep them perfect safe from the enemies until now._

He still has to mentally prepare himself for this.

Jin : _As you may have already known, they're not normal eggs that would hatch a living being. They need a bearer, otherwise they'd just stay like that. Thing is, only a taur can be the bearer of them. *I am the bearer of the first generation, and my kids the second. Though, there are still others without a bearer. *And with the attack tonight upon us, I fear for the worst._

He looks worried.

Jin : _... But I don't know what the others might think or how they'd react at this news. And I don't want to look like I'm asking for further help, this war is already as bad as it is and everyone's hands are full right now. But, please listen to me on this one, too. *If things get bad, please at least protect the eggs from the amphibians. They are the future of my people, too.* I can't imagine them being in the hands of their enemies. Especially not after seeing my own people being reanimated into crystal zombies like that._


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : _Glad to know. Alright, I'll just get to the point. Me and my kids have also chosen to seek out, save and protect the eggs, especially from the amphibians. We have managed to keep them perfect safe from the enemies until now._
> 
> He still has to mentally prepare himself for this.
> 
> ...


_“of course I’ll do anything to protect life especially free life”_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin also opens a wormhole, without the need for the device, which leads to the fire camp too.
> 
> There, they finally meet in person.
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas could hear a mental conversation at this point.
> 
> _"Last time, I wanted to force everything to unite.  I would say-"_
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas picked up one of the guns and held it aloft. _
This weapon design has been a constant throughout all of the dimensions I have travelled throughout my existence. And always in the use of rebels.

As for the terms of our agreement... we will discuss that after this battle is won. There is much you do not know.


PC Master Race said:


> Jin : _Glad to know. Alright, I'll just get to the point. Me and my kids have also chosen to seek out, save and protect the eggs, especially from the amphibians. We have managed to keep them perfect safe from the enemies until now._
> 
> He still has to mentally prepare himself for this.
> 
> ...


These eggs, how long have your people posessed them?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> These eggs, how long have your people posessed them?


_((I wouldn't intervene like this... but I need to confirm, absolutely, if Ahrakas is deliberately spying on Lunaris' private psychic conversation with Jin.  The Architects gave Lunaris privacy.))_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I wouldn't intervene like this... but I need to confirm, absolutely, if Ahrakas is deliberately spying on Lunaris' private psychic conversation with Jin.  The Architects gave Lunaris privacy.))_


_(I thought his first comment about the eggs was spoken out loud?)_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“of course I’ll do anything to protect life especially free life”_


Jin : _Thank you. Then I can rest a bit easier._



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas picked up one of the guns and held it aloft. _
> This weapon design has been a constant throughout all of the dimensions I have travelled throughout my existence. And always in the use of rebels.
> 
> As for the terms of our agreement... we will discuss that after this battle is won. There is much you do not know.


Jin : I hear you... but I am pretty sure that I am the only one with those weapon designs, and no-one else has them.

(Just to clarify on that, these are the weapons Jin makes ; I don't think it's possible to see them anywhere else)








						Artwork Gallery for Steelite -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Artwork Gallery for Steelite -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Despite absolutely wanting to see the end of this war, with his people freed, he hopes they still get the idea that they'd rather fight to the death than serving under anything or anyone else.



Baron Tredegar said:


> _(I thought his first comment about the eggs was spoken out loud?)_


(Italic texts are Jin speaking to Lunaris through telepathy)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _(I thought his first comment about the eggs was spoken out loud?)_





PC Master Race said:


> (Italic texts are Jin speaking to Lunaris through telepathy)


_((The confusion probably stems from the fact that a few of the Architects had their mental fingers in Lunaris' head trying to alert him to Jin's conversation.  They bailed the minute Jin gave hints of needing privacy - instants before Jin even mentioned the eggs.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : _Thank you. Then I can rest a bit easier._
> 
> 
> Jin : I hear you... but I am pretty sure that I am the only one with those weapon designs, and no-one else has them.
> ...


_“you’re welcome”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 18, 2022)

*I tried to meditate again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas picked up one of the guns and held it aloft. _
> This weapon design has been a constant throughout all of the dimensions I have travelled throughout my existence. And always in the use of rebels.
> 
> As for the terms of our agreement... we will discuss that after this battle is won. There is much you do not know.





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I hear you... but I am pretty sure that I am the only one with those weapon designs, and no-one else has them.
> 
> (Just to clarify on that, these are the weapons Jin makes ; I don't think it's possible to see them anywhere else)
> 
> ...


Kurt made his psychic presence known to both Ahrakas and Jin.

_"Jin... we're old enough to have seen designs come up like that before.  However, the number of millennia since the last time... I can't remember exactly how long ago, and this is part of the 'much you do not know' stuff that could not be explained in time for the attack.  To more modern matters... it's been mentioned that the amphibians are trying to steal your weapons all the time.  Ahrakas' comment makes me wonder - any chance they'd have spied from a far distance and figured out cheap knockoff versions to sell on the black market?  If Ahrakas' claims are even half true, that's the most logical explanation.  And I wouldn't put cultural appropriation past these guys with what they've been doing to you."_

_((Kurt's 'old enough to have seen them come up before' comment is explicitly my way of tying Jin's 'only one with the designs' into some of the lore from before you joined.  It's quite the whammy of a lore bit.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt made his psychic presence known to both Ahrakas and Jin.
> 
> _"Jin... we're old enough to have seen designs come up like that before.  However, the number of millennia since the last time... I can't remember exactly how long ago, and this is part of the 'much you do not know' stuff that could not be explained in time for the attack.  To more modern matters... it's been mentioned that the amphibians are trying to steal your weapons all the time.  Ahrakas' comment makes me wonder - any chance they'd have spied from a far distance and figured out cheap knockoff versions to sell on the black market?  If Ahrakas' claims are even half true, that's the most logical explanation.  And I wouldn't put cultural appropriation past these guys with what they've been doing to you."_
> 
> _((Kurt's 'old enough to have seen them come up before' comment is explicitly my way of tying Jin's 'only one with the designs' into some of the lore from before you joined.  It's quite the whammy of a lore bit.))_


At that point, Jin is pretty damn upset, to say the least. Less than pleased, more than pissed.
But he just sighs.

Jin : _... Right... I forgot that I'm just a mortal, talking to gods that've been around for millennia. I haven't seen them using any weapons similar to the ones I made, but I guess I can't prevent art theft, heh._

He has a somewhat dry smiles at that thought.

Jin : _In any case... Ahrakas was right. There's much we don't know about each other. It's OK though. Thanks to this war, it looks like you're gonna have to be stuck with us for a good while... so there's plenty of time to get to know more 'bout each other. As for... what I was talking about, with Lunaris..._



Universe said:


> _“you’re welcome”_


Jin (only to Lunaris) : _Well, now you know another thing with us. All I really ask, is you help to spread the words about the existence of the eggs. I don't know if there are any others like them outside this planet we're in, but... if there are, please keep them safe, until we are more able to tend to them._


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> At that point, Jin is pretty damn upset, to say the least. Less than pleased, more than pissed.
> But he just sighs.
> 
> Jin : _... Right... I forgot that I'm just a mortal, talking to gods that've been around for millennia. I haven't seen them using any weapons similar to the ones I made, but I guess I can't prevent art theft, heh._
> ...


_“I will I promise”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

*I sighed* “I wanted peace why isn’t there a god or goddess of peace”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I will I promise”_





Universe said:


> *I sighed* “I wanted peace why isn’t there a god or goddess of peace”


Jin : ... Even if there is a god of peace, I really doubt they can do anything in this situation. Can't just magically wave your hand and declare "no more war" and suddenly everyone goes with what you say.

Then he shakes his head.

Jin : In any case, everyone's got their weapons for the fight tonight, know the layout of our territory, and the attack plans are all set. Let me take you to the tent that you'd be staying, then it'd have to be early dinner for everyone, since the enemies are going all-in tonight.

He gestures them to follow him (including Choco @Amepix ) back to the tent that Oliver and the other dragons were in earlier. The tent is big enough for them all, fortunately.
Even though they could just portal their way back there, it seems he's at least trying to be polite and hospitable.

Jin : You'll have to excuse us for anything that's not exactly up to your standards... which is, well, everything. We're only trying to be self-sufficient and efficient in this war that's been dragging on for months now.

In truth, that's clearly the situation so far. The taurs are just mortals, not any super powerful beings with important status and tasks, or super elite warriors known for fighting capabilities. At the end of the day, they're only ordinary people that chooses to take up arms to free themselves and/or their people from the amphibian slavers. Or die trying.
Yet, now, they suddenly find themselves caught in a war they don't understand anymore, when the dragon gods and even the high imperator himself show up. Not exactly a battle for freedom anymore, more so to take down a massive threat that endangers the multiverse.
Their freedom and survivability are as good as *optional objectives* at this point. They are as good as expendable.
In the end, it's still them to look out for themselves. As usual.

Jin : If you need anything, lemme know. Otherwise, please excuse me. Choco and Klaxon, follow me please.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 19, 2022)

(Bad news. FCF was deleted)


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Even if there is a god of peace, I really doubt they can do anything in this situation. Can't just magically wave your hand and declare "no more war" and suddenly everyone goes with what you say.
> 
> Then he shakes his head.
> 
> ...


“I Care about you guys it’s not just your lives at stake they said they know how to kill immortals too”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (Bad news. FCF was deleted)


_((I heard the news.  Where we move this to when this scene resolves depends on one thing.))

((@TrixieFox , Demma was freed from the dragon's crystal bubble.  Are you still going to want to be in this RP?  I have to make my decisions on where things go by the end of the week.))_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : If you need anything, lemme know. Otherwise, please excuse me. Choco and Klaxon, follow me please.


He followed the taur with Klaxon (I assume, as we're both following him), without a word. He was still a little busy with a boiling anger inside him. No one should be forced to have to through a war, especially for months. These taurs had a new ally in the form of this chocolate wolf.


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

*I sighed frustrated*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Even if there is a god of peace, I really doubt they can do anything in this situation. Can't just magically wave your hand and declare "no more war" and suddenly everyone goes with what you say.
> 
> Then he shakes his head.
> 
> ...





Amepix said:


> He followed the taur with Klaxon (I assume, as we're both following him), without a word. He was still a little busy with a boiling anger inside him. No one should be forced to have to through a war, especially for months. These taurs had a new ally in the form of this chocolate wolf.


_((Amended as per message from PC))_

Klaxon did indeed follow.

Klaxon: "So, High Imperator... the amphibians actually sent an assassin after Jin. Got caught up trying to stop the supply drop... he had a Stand. Cup of Life. Stand was basically a football referee... one of the taurs got red-carded and the assassin had to be kicked to death. Have you seen any quadrupeds playing football in your travels? Because that's actually kind of devious of the amphibians."


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

*I then started to cry* “I’m sorry”


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

*I then started getting angry at the amphibians and the Shogun empire and my trauma came to a boil all at once* “THIS FIGHTING HAS GOT TO STOP I’M ALWAYS FORCED TO FIGHT WHEN I DON’T WANT TO I WISH THAT EVERYONE WOULD JUST GET!ALONG!FOR ONCE!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I Care about you guys it’s not just your lives at stake they said they know how to kill immortals too”





Universe said:


> *I sighed frustrated*





Universe said:


> *I then started to cry* “I’m sorry”





Universe said:


> *I then started getting angry at the amphibians and the Shogun empire and my trauma came to a boil all at once* “THIS FIGHTING HAS GOT TO STOP”


"This is the whole reason we fight in the first place, Universe.  I am hoping that after this one and the other big battle, it will all calm down."

Firuthi sighed.

"You are still on the right track."


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This is the whole reason we fight in the first place, Universe.  I am hoping that after this one and the other big battle, it will all calm down."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> "You are still on the right track."


“YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT’S LIKE TO BE ME NEVER BEING ABLE TO LIE BEING WHIPPED FOR THREE CENTURIES UNTIL YOU ESCAPE IN THE MIDDLE OF A 3 MONTH BLIZZARD I ALMOST DIED THEN TOO”


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

*I was in a fury that wasn’t cooling down*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT’S LIKE TO BE ME NEVER BEING ABLE TO LIE BEING WHIPPED FOR THREE CENTURIES UNTIL YOU ESCAPE IN THE MIDDLE OF A 3 MONTH BLIZZARD I ALMOST DIED THEN TOO”


"You're trying to pull the 'no idea' card on a _purpose-bred weapon_ who spent centuries in a tube!  I was this close to _not being afforded a life!_"

"That's enough, you two."

Aeternus snapped his fingers and barriers manifested around Firuthi and Universe.  The barriers actually had a lot of give and allowed for sight... they were basically the equivalent of padded suits.


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You're trying to pull the 'no idea' card on a _purpose-bred weapon_ who spent centuries in a tube!  I was this close to _not being afforded a life!_"
> 
> "That's enough, you two."
> 
> Aeternus snapped his fingers and barriers manifested around Firuthi and Universe.  The barriers actually had a lot of give and allowed for sight... they were basically the equivalent of padded suits.


*I actually burst into flames*


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I actually burst into flames*


Cosmos:”SON WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I actually burst into flames*


Frost thought quickly, and through a tiny gap Aeternus afforded in the barrier he gave Universe, she filled the gap between Universe and the barrier with freezing-cold air.



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”SON WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!”


"Um, I think everything's come up at once on him.  He's hit a breaking point... again..."

"The barrier around him can squish and deform if needed, Dad."


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost thought quickly, and through a tiny gap Aeternus afforded in the barrier he gave Universe, she filled the gap between Universe and the barrier with freezing-cold air.
> 
> 
> "Um, I think everything's come up at once on him.  He's hit a breaking point... again..."
> ...


*The ice melted and I was sobbing*


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

“I’ll never know the sweet release of death”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The ice melted and I was sobbing*





Universe said:


> “I’ll never know the sweet release of death”


Firuthi thought for a second.

_"Lunaris?  Shadow?  Any advice for times like these from either of you?  Because I already can tell we're going to get them plenty in our line of work..."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi thought for a second.
> 
> _"Lunaris?  Shadow?  Any advice for times like these from either of you?  Because I already can tell we're going to get them plenty in our line of work..."_


_“death I don’t know how to respond to that other than life is precious treasure every minute of it”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“death I don’t know how to respond to that other than life is precious treasure every minute of it”_


Jin, meanwhile, got a telepathic message from Oriana.

_"Did Universe erupt again?  He's... basically in the equivalent of that young adult stage where the world is still stressful to experience.  And I can confirm he's had a LOT of bad things happen to him over his current existence."_

--------

While Oriana was addressing Jin, Firuthi moved to hug Universe.

"Treasure every minute you have, brother."

Firuthi was mentally gesturing to Cosmos.

_"You may be better off helping me here, Cosmos.  I couldn't get a lot of ideas from Lunaris or Shadow, and I get the feeling I'm going to go through plenty of these moments like Universe..."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 19, 2022)

The dragons' argument and commotion kind of draw the taurs' attention, but they know to stay out of whatever is happening there.
Not like they know what the dragons are talking about, anyway. They are only vaguely aware that it must have been horrible, but they know not to dig too deep into any of that.
Even Jin. Especially Jin.
For him right now, his people's freedom is top priority. Everything else has to come later.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jin, meanwhile, got a telepathic message from Oriana.
> 
> _"Did Universe erupt again? He's... basically in the equivalent of that young adult stage where the world is still stressful to experience. And I can confirm he's had a LOT of bad things happen to him over his current existence."_


That is, until Oriana notes him.

Jin : ... Yeah, he did.

He looks at Universe with a pity look in his eyes.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Oriana was addressing Jin, Firuthi moved to hug Universe.
> 
> "Treasure every minute you have, brother."
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> “I’ll never know the sweet release of death”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Oriana was addressing Jin, Firuthi moved to hug Universe.
> 
> "Treasure every minute you have, brother."


Jin walks over and gently pets on Universe's tail.
He sees the green ribbon... then he holds on the dragon's hand.

Jin : Hey... look, everything will be alright. Everyone is right. Treasure every moment you have with each other, OK son ?

He places his hand on Universe's chest, where his heart would be.

_When the stars start to align, I hope you take it as a sign
That you will be okay, and everything will be okay.
And when reality crashes aground, I hope you'll hear the trumpet sound
And you will be okay, everything will be okay.
And if creation goes to die, you can still find me in the sky
Upon the last day.
And you will be okay.
Everything will be okay._

It sounds like lyrics of a song (more so a lullaby of sort), but he isn't actually singing. More so just saying it, to help calming the dragon down.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragons' argument and commotion kind of draw the taurs' attention, but they know to stay out of whatever is happening there.
> Not like they know what the dragons are talking about, anyway. They are only vaguely aware that it must have been horrible, but they know not to dig too deep into any of that.
> Even Jin. Especially Jin.
> For him right now, his people's freedom is top priority. Everything else has to come later.
> ...


“Daddy” *I said sniffing* “I’ve missed you”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Daddy” *I said sniffing* “I’ve missed you”


Jin is taken aback by what Universe said. But he quickly regains composure.
There is a lot of explanation to be had, for sure. Especially since they all have telepathy and/or they're watching this, right now.
He glances at the others, then back at Universe.

Jin : ... I missed you too, little one.

He pets on the dragon's head.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin is taken aback by what Universe said. But he quickly regains composure.
> There is a lot of explanation to be had, for sure. Especially since they all have telepathy and/or they're watching this, right now.
> He glances at the others, then back at Universe.
> 
> ...


*I purred and nuzzled his hand*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I purred and nuzzled his hand*


He smiles at that, then looks at the others. And by now he is also pretty much aware of their telepathy.

Jin : This is gonna require a lot of explanation, huh ?...

To put it plainly, they are looking at a dragon god calling a mortal his father.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He smiles at that, then looks at the others. And by now he is also pretty much aware of their telepathy.
> 
> Jin : This is gonna require a lot of explanation, huh ?...
> 
> To put it plainly, they are looking at a dragon god calling a mortal his father.


Cosmos:”What is going on?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”What is going on?”


Jin : ... You see that ribbon on his tail ?

He points at the green ribbon.

Jin : So, back when I was 27 or something, I met a yellow-green dragon. Lost, injured, and starving. So I took him in and looked after him. Gave him that green ribbon because I thought it was cute. But one day, he just... left. Just, flew away, and gone. I tried to look for him but could never found him anywhere. I just had to tell myself, maybe he went back to his home in the wilderness or something. I had no idea he was a celestial dragon.

He shrugs.

Jin : Trust me, I never even knew his name. I asked him, but he was too injured, he only said "I miss my daddy" or something. Can't remember, it's like 40 years ago by now.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... You see that ribbon on his tail ?
> 
> He points at the green ribbon.
> 
> ...


“I’m sorry Daddy I never should have left”


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”That’s how he knows so much about mortals”


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

“I missed you so much Daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sorry Daddy I never should have left”





Universe said:


> “I missed you so much Daddy”


Jin : It's OK son. I'm glad you're still safe.

He puts his trunk in Universe's hand and lets the dragon play with it.



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”That’s how he knows so much about mortals”


Jin : ... I dunno what the others gonna think 'bout this, though. Nydos, Solaris, Lunaris... all the others.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : It's OK son. I'm glad you're still safe.
> 
> He puts his trunk in Universe's hand and lets the dragon play with it.
> 
> ...


_“that’s so sweet” _


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : It's OK son. I'm glad you're still safe.
> 
> He puts his trunk in Universe's hand and lets the dragon play with it.
> 
> ...


*I giggled and rubbed it*


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

“I missed you so much I never forgot you Daddy I wish we could go back to the days when life was simpler”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled and rubbed it*





Universe said:


> “I missed you so much I never forgot you Daddy I wish we could go back to the days when life was simpler”


He also chuckles as the dragon plays with his trunk.

Jin : I miss you too, kid. But, well, we're kinda stuck with a load of amphibians as of now, as you can see.

Then he pets on the dragon's ears and tail.

Jin : Don't worry. Once we're outta this shit hole of a war together, and we can breathe easier, then you can stick around, a'ight son ?

He places his left hand on the dragon's right hand, lining up their fingers together.

Jin : That's a promise.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He also chuckles as the dragon plays with his trunk.
> 
> Jin : I miss you too, kid. But, well, we're kinda stuck with a load of amphibians as of now, as you can see.
> 
> ...


“Ok daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok daddy”


Jin : ... So, how've you been doing while you're out there, kid ? And, what does your family think about you having a mortal father ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... So, how've you been doing while you're out there, kid ? And, what does your family think about you having a mortal father ?


“They think it’s sweet”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They think it’s sweet”


Jin : That'd make it easier to get along then.

He gently pulls Universe in for a hug, too. A tight hug.

Jin : ... I miss you too, son. I really do. I'm sorry that I didn't tell you earlier. I was worried about what others would think, when they see that I'm your father, even if just adoptive. Otherwise, I'd recognize my golden-green hatchling from a light year away, you can count on that.

The hug gets a bit tighter.

Jin : Good to have you back, kid.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : That'd make it easier to get along then.
> 
> He gently pulls Universe in for a hug, too. A tight hug.
> 
> ...


*I snuggled up against him happily* “I recognized you the moment I saw you I could never walk in those forests without hitting a tree huh”


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : That'd make it easier to get along then.
> 
> He gently pulls Universe in for a hug, too. A tight hug.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Awwwwwwww”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I snuggled up against him happily* “I recognized you the moment I saw you I could never walk in those forests without hitting a tree huh”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Awwwwwwww”


He kisses on the dragon's head.

Jin : You should be more careful next time, kid.

Then he pats on his back.

Jin : Alright son, now that we're at it and in for it...

He looks at the reinforcement present at the scene. Ahrakas, Klaxon, Choco, Firuthi, Aeternus, Frost, Nydos and Cosmos as well. And he's pretty much aware that Solaris and Lunaris probably won't wanna miss this either, not when they have telepathy.

Jin : ... Let's really have at it tonight, yeah ? Teach those fuckers a lesson on not messing with me and our kids.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He kisses on the dragon's head.
> 
> Jin : You should be more careful next time, kid.
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”Let’s kick some butt”


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He kisses on the dragon's head.
> 
> Jin : You should be more careful next time, kid.
> 
> ...


*I giggled* “I never got the hang of it”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Let’s kick some butt”





Universe said:


> *I giggled* “I never got the hang of it”


Jin : You're not serious, right ?... You say you can't lie, so I'll just have to take your word for it. But you're not serious about not good at fighting, right ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : You're not serious, right ?... You say you can't lie, so I'll just have to take your word for it. But you're not serious about not good at fighting, right ?


“Of course I’m good at fighting I still never got my shield”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Of course I’m good at fighting I still never got my shield”


Jin : Eh ?... I'm pretty sure I made all weapons for everyone, didn't I ?

He looks at all the dragons again, then double-checks the notes he got from the brontosaurus infantry and the fennec scout earlier.

Jin : Cosmos, moonlight sword and sunlight shield... Universe, sunlight sword and plasma shield... Frost, ice polearm and ice pistol... Firuthi, water sword and wind rifle... Aeternus, earth pistol and earth shield...

Then he sees that Universe indeed doesn't have the shield yet.

Jin : Oh god dammit, I must've forgotten. Uh, alright, once we wrap things up here, I'll make it for you, a'ight son ? Won't take long.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Eh ?... I'm pretty sure I made all weapons for everyone, didn't I ?
> 
> He looks at all the dragons again, then double-checks the notes he got from the brontosaurus infantry and the fennec scout earlier.
> 
> ...


“Ok daddy” *I handed him my plasma orb*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok daddy” *I handed him my plasma orb*


He carefully takes the plasma orb, then nuzzles his trunk at the dragon's forehead. Then he looks over to others in Universe's family.

Jin : World's not as big as I thought it was, huh. To think I'd see my adopted son again, when I thought he's probably fortunately safe, somewhere, away from those amphibians jerks.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He carefully takes the plasma orb, then nuzzles his trunk at the dragon's forehead. Then he looks over to others in Universe's family.
> 
> Jin : World's not as big as I thought it was, huh. To think I'd see my adopted son again, when I thought he's probably fortunately safe, somewhere, away from those amphibians jerks.


*Cosmos looks happy*


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He carefully takes the plasma orb, then nuzzles his trunk at the dragon's forehead. Then he looks over to others in Universe's family.
> 
> Jin : World's not as big as I thought it was, huh. To think I'd see my adopted son again, when I thought he's probably fortunately safe, somewhere, away from those amphibians jerks.


*I giggled happily*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos looks happy*





Universe said:


> *I giggled happily*


At least the poor guy is calming down now and not throwing a fit like earlier. At least for now.

Jin : So... Cosmos, the actual father, right ? You're cool with a mere mortal like me adopting your son ?

He chuckles.

Jin : Wouldn't want someone in the imperium smite me to crisp for that y'know, heh.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> At least the poor guy is calming down now and not throwing a fit like earlier. At least for now.
> 
> Jin : So... Cosmos, the actual father, right ? You're cool with a mere mortal like me adopting your son ?
> 
> ...


Cosmos: I’m his grandfather actually Solaris is the actual father and he thinks it’s sweet and he’s actually cool with it”


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

Cosmos:”is he crying?” *Solaris was crying tears of joy*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos: I’m his grandfather actually Solaris is the actual father and he thinks it’s sweet and he’s actually cool with it”


Jin : ... Ooooh. I got mixed up there. And, I'm glad-



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”is he crying?” *Solaris was crying tears of joy*


Jin : ... Why is he crying ? Can't be because of me being an adoptive father to his son, can it ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Ooooh. I got mixed up there. And, I'm glad-
> 
> 
> Jin : ... Why is he crying ? Can't be because of me being an adoptive father to his son, can it ?


Cosmos:”I think those are tears of joy” _“I’m a sucker for reunions I’m happy thank you for raising my son”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Ooooh. I got mixed up there. And, I'm glad-
> 
> 
> Jin : ... Why is he crying ? Can't be because of me being an adoptive father to his son, can it ?


Cosmos:”It’s ok I’m cool with it too”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”I think those are tears of joy” _“I’m a sucker for reunions I’m happy thank you for raising my son”_


Jin : ... What ? Me ? Raising your son-... I only had him around for like, less than a week.

He chuckles.

Jin : Just cool it, buddy. You're the one that brought him to life and raised him this much. I was only there for days, less than a fraction of lifetime, heh.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... What ? Me ? Raising your son-... I only had him around for like, less than a week.
> 
> He chuckles.
> 
> Jin : Just cool it, buddy. You're the one that brought him to life and raised him this much. I was only there for days, less than a fraction of lifetime, heh.


*I giggled* “oh Daddy I have a wife named nebula and I have a son named Sol”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled* “oh Daddy I have a wife named nebula and I have a son named Sol”


Jin : Really now ?

He crosses arms.

Jin : So now I have a celestial dragon daughter-in-law and a celestial grandson. All names being space-related, heh.

He looks outside the tent, chuckling.

Jin : After this war is over, you gotta let me see 'em, son. Wouldn't wanna miss my chance to hold the kid in my arms, before _the time comes and you find me in the sky_.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Really now ?
> 
> He crosses arms.
> 
> ...


“I’d love to daddy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I dunno what the others gonna think 'bout this, though. Nydos, Solaris, Lunaris... all the others.


Frost: "To some extent, we look for bonds like these.  I... must admit I'm one of the worse ones about it."

Aeternus: "My domain requires me to at least interact with mortals on a semi-regular basis.  I have to approve of longer bonds like this."

Firuthi: "....so I think at this point there's something we have to tell you, Jin..."

Firuthi was a bit hesitant.

Firuthi: "Oliver and I were adopted - or should I say reborn - as celestial dragons within the past year.  We can attest to the fact that mortal bonds like this are crucial, as we both were on the mortal side of the equation."

Oliver: "It was through Solaris that I escaped a junkyard life among the kobolds... when these wars are over, I will want to check in with them.  It was through their actions that I wound up in Solaris' presence, after all."

Firuthi: "It was through Universe that I was able to escape an existence as a weapon.  I had wondered why he was so interested in calling a mortal dragon - not even that, an artificial dragon created by a mortal - a brother... and I feel like this explains so much."

Oliver: "Cosmos, is this a common way of getting celestial dragons?  Through mortal bonds?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It was through Universe that I was able to escape an existence as a weapon. I had wondered why he was so interested in calling a mortal dragon - not even that, an artificial dragon created by a mortal - a brother... and I feel like this explains so much."


Among what the dragons tell Jin, Firuthi's past makes him wince and frown, as he looks extremely disturbed. He looks away with a hitched breath.

Jin : Everyone deserves to be treated like a person, not some kind of child soldier. Or tool.

He takes a deep breath, then looks at Universe.

Jin : You heard them, son. Treasure every single second in your life, even if you're immortal. You never know what the hell's gonna happen next.

Then he looks back at the others, and chuckles.

Jin : ... Though, if I am Universe's father, who else around here gonna call me "dad" too ? Hehe.


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Among what the dragons tell Jin, Aeternus' past makes him wince and frown, as he looks extremely disturbed. He looks away with a hitched breath.
> 
> Jin : Everyone deserves to be treated like a person, not some kind of child soldier. Or tool.
> 
> ...


*I chuckled and hugged Oliver*


----------



## Universe (Dec 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost: "To some extent, we look for bonds like these.  I... must admit I'm one of the worse ones about it."
> 
> Aeternus: "My domain requires me to at least interact with mortals on a semi-regular basis.  I have to approve of longer bonds like this."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”sometimes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Among what the dragons tell Jin, Firuthi's past makes him wince and frown, as he looks extremely disturbed. He looks away with a hitched breath.
> 
> Jin : Everyone deserves to be treated like a person, not some kind of child soldier. Or tool.
> 
> ...


Firuthi: "Maybe.  There's a bit of a... complex situation with me, you'd be adopting five grandkids too."

Oliver: "We'll see."



Universe said:


> *I chuckled and hugged Oliver*





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”sometimes”


Oliver: "When this is over we have to talk about whether Thevrin's a good pick."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "Maybe. There's a bit of a... complex situation with me, you'd be adopting five grandkids too."
> 
> Oliver: "We'll see."


Jin : Heh. Take your time. I don't expect to have 5+ dragon gods look to me as any sort of father figure right away anyway.

He gives Universe a small kiss on the nose.



Universe said:


> *I chuckled and hugged Oliver*


Jin : Alright, you just sit tight and I'll be back with your plasma shield, OK kid ?

Then he looks to Klaxon and Choco (( @Amepix )).

Jin : Right. Sorry about all that. We can get going now. Lemme take you to your tent to rest and get ready for tonight.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright, you just sit tight and I'll be back with your plasma shield, OK kid ?
> 
> Then he looks to Klaxon and Choco (( @Amepix )).
> 
> Jin : Right. Sorry about all that. We can get going now. Lemme take you to your tent to rest and get ready for tonight.


Choco: Thanks, I'll be sure to be on top of my game when the time comes.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Heh. Take your time. I don't expect to have 5+ dragon gods look to me as any sort of father figure right away anyway.
> 
> He gives Universe a small kiss on the nose.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "Sure thing. After what we went through earlier, I could use a little rest."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco: Thanks, I'll be sure to be on top of my game when the time comes.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Sure thing. After what we went through earlier, I could use a little rest."


Jin : Same. All this godlike business is not for mortals like us.

He chuckles.
In just one day, so much has happened that he feels like it's almost a week.
Things escalated too fast for anyone to catch up.
It all started with an uprising rebellion of the taurs, fighting for freedom, to a stalemate, then to preventing an assassin sabotaging them. When reinforcement came, they did not expect it to be literally gods.
But everything only snowballed even further from there. And before they know it, there is now a full force of dragon gods, along with the high imperator himself, and who knows how many others surveying the battlefield from above right now.
But...

Jin : ... Honestly, this is more or less a reunion between me and my adopted son Universe there. Otherwise, they have more important matters and bigger priority. The fight just happens to take place where we are... and my people's liberty is more or less just optional objective.

He looks into the horizon.

Jin : We're just mortals, caught in a battle between gods and titans. There's so much we don't know behind the scene... but it's not exactly our business to know, is it ?... Makes me appreciate being a mortal more, really. Makes me appreciate simple things more.

Then he looks to Klaxon and Choco.

Jin : I am grateful for the gods' presence in this fight with us, don't get me wrong. But... if I am to tell you who I truly believe I can rely on ? It'd have to be you two. From what I heard, about how you took down the assassin that could've sabotaged our supplies... color me impressed, because the fennec twins were right.

He smiles.

Jin : What do you say, I personally assign the reindeer druid, the fennec scouts, and the snow leopard hunters, with you, as a team, from now on ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Same. All this godlike business is not for mortals like us.
> 
> He chuckles.
> In just one day, so much has happened that he feels like it's almost a week.
> ...


Klaxon: "You know... I actually like that idea."

Klaxon thought about Jin's comments regarding being caught up in divine business.

Klaxon: "If you're concerned about the Imperium and the dragons getting involved... my brothers Jackson and Saxon got caught up in this mess too.  Whole family of siblings did with the other war.  Taxon, Paxton, Maxim, Braxton... even our father Langston got sucked into fighting on the front lines."

Klaxon sighed.

Klaxon: "Langston's boss's boss, Taonoui, is directly involved in Imperium affairs.  Langston himself has been lucky not to get dragged into a lot of divine affairs until now, but apparently something real bad went down where another empire bullied a central figure of the Imperium - on the guy's first public appearance, in front of an entire planet's population."

Klaxon glanced around.

Klaxon: "Intergalactic affairs are such a headache. Langston is probably putting in his retirement when the other war's over, because it's just too much for him to be even tangentially involved at this point. Jackson and Saxon will probably continue working, but I don't know how the rest will react."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "You know... I actually like that idea."
> 
> Klaxon thought about Jin's comments regarding being caught up in divine business.
> 
> ...


Jin : I agree with you there. Intergalactic affairs are already as messy as they are, but now even with gods and other super-powerful beings involved. I just wanna settle down and be happy with my remaining years.

He looks into the distance.

Jin : ... Though, I'd be lying if I say I'm not curious what else is out there, beyond this planet. I have gravity powers, I could open wormholes, but I'd never attempted to try it. I don't know what's out there, it's scary. I don't wanna just go out there all by myself, not even knowing if I'd ever be able to get back home. But, at the same time, I just... have this curiosity ? It's an understatement, but for a lack of better term, I wanna see what's out there, really.

He then looks up in the sky.

Jin : ... And, now that I know there are possibly other taurs out there, no thanks to that goddamn crystal dragon... I want to reach out to them. If they cannot be saved, at least I hope they can be put out of misery. No-one should be enslaved and put on a leash like that... and it's a severe insult to us taurs.

He points at the tents around them.

Jin : We don't live in houses or buildings like others would, because of our body structure, everything would just get in the way. But there's more than just our body structure. It's about... freedom, you know ? Free, not contained within four walls. Free to just, walk out here, run along the grass, run with the wind, and just take it all in. Our place is out here, out there, with nature. And this... want, to explore, is in our blood, I suppose.


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Heh. Take your time. I don't expect to have 5+ dragon gods look to me as any sort of father figure right away anyway.
> 
> He gives Universe a small kiss on the nose.
> 
> ...


“Ok daddy”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I agree with you there. Intergalactic affairs are already as messy as they are, but now even with gods and other super-powerful beings involved. I just wanna settle down and be happy with my remaining years.
> 
> He looks into the distance.
> 
> ...


That would be nice, he thought, freedom is something that is always sought for by everyone. With even just the slightest hint of that freedom was out there, people would do anything to get it. This war was important for the tuar's own freedom. Something that he'd have to insure happened. Everyone deserved to be free, to some extent.


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok daddy”


“Daddy can I see my siblings again?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok daddy”





Universe said:


> “Daddy can I see my siblings again?”


By the time Universe asks this, Jin is already gone, though.
But he might be able to catch up. Jin, Klaxon and Choco are still in sight.


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> By the time Universe asks this, Jin is already gone, though.
> But he might be able to catch up. Jin, Klaxon and Choco are still in sight.


*I ran after him*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ran after him*


Jin is taking the two to their tent when he sees the dragon run up to him.

Jin : Hm ? What's up, son ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin is taking the two to their tent when he sees the dragon run up to him.
> 
> Jin : Hm ? What's up, son ?


“Daddy can I see my siblings again?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Daddy can I see my siblings again?”


Jin : Your siblings ?... Who are your siblings ? I don't know if you have anyone else in your family.

He tilts his head, not sure what Universe means.


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Your siblings ?... Who are your siblings ? I don't know if you have anyone else in your family.
> 
> He tilts his head, not sure what Universe means.


“my adoptive siblings”


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

“How’s Galaxy?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “my adoptive siblings”





Universe said:


> “How’s Galaxy?”


Jin : ... Oh, them huh ? They've been well. Though, I don't think they really recognize you, son. When I found and took you in, Galaxy was only a few days old, and she's the youngest.

He gently pets on the dragon's head.

Jin : Don't worry, kiddo. After this fight tonight, you can meet them and properly introduce yourself. But, try not to complicate things, alright ? I don't think I can stress this enough, but you're literally a dragon god, while we're just mortals. I know you cannot lie, but you can also simply avoid mentioning things that's not of our business to know, yeah ? Because, trust me, we probably don't wanna know either. Yet. Right now, you have your priorities, and we have ours. Cool, son ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Oh, them huh ? They've been well. Though, I don't think they really recognize you, son. When I found and took you in, Galaxy was only a few days old, and she's the youngest.
> 
> He gently pets on the dragon's head.
> 
> Jin : Don't worry, kiddo. After this fight tonight, you can meet them and properly introduce yourself. But, try not to complicate things, alright ? I don't think I can stress this enough, but you're literally a dragon god, while we're just mortals. I know you cannot lie, but you can also simply avoid mentioning things that's not of our business to know, yeah ? Because, trust me, we probably don't wanna know either. Yet. Right now, you have your priorities, and we have ours. Cool, son ?


“Ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I agree with you there. Intergalactic affairs are already as messy as they are, but now even with gods and other super-powerful beings involved. I just wanna settle down and be happy with my remaining years.
> 
> He looks into the distance.
> 
> ...


Klaxon hesitated.

Klaxon: "Even with the wormholes... the no-walls mentality may make visiting other worlds a bit tricky."

Klaxon thought for a second.

Klaxon: "Wormhole placement isn't as simple as imagining a location.  You have to know what you're in for on the other side - and there are a lot of places that are completely inhospitable.  Many that don't even have breathable air.  One wrong wormhole and it's over."

Klaxon sighed.

Klaxon: "If you're serious about seeing what's out there... you may want to look into interstellar drones."


----------



## Universe (Dec 21, 2022)

*I sighed* Daddy I wish I could take you out there with me to explore the stars”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon hesitated.
> 
> Klaxon: "Even with the wormholes... the no-walls mentality may make visiting other worlds a bit tricky."
> 
> ...


Jin : Yeah yeah, I figured as much about the inhospitable area and unbreathable air. But... there must be other taurs out there. I forgot his name, but when I was with Oliver, I saw the other taurs, reanimated as crystal zombies. Just makes my blood boil.

He takes a deep breath.

Jin : If I could just, see to it that they're saved... or at least put out of misery, and given a proper funeral for what they have to go through, then I can rest easy too.



Universe said:


> *I sighed* Daddy I wish I could take you out there with me to explore the stars”


He simply pets on the dragon's head, and chuckles.

Jin : You're a good son, I love you and I'm proud of you. Maybe you can help me look for others of my people, too. When the time is right.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yeah yeah, I figured as much about the inhospitable area and unbreathable air. But... there must be other taurs out there. I forgot his name, but when I was with Oliver, I saw the other taurs, reanimated as crystal zombies. Just makes my blood boil.
> 
> He takes a deep breath.
> 
> Jin : If I could just, see to it that they're saved... or at least put out of misery, and given a proper funeral for what they have to go through, then I can rest easy too.


Klaxon: "Hmmm...."

Klaxon hesitated.

Klaxon: "I'm not sure whether the remaining Dendroban worlds would have any... can you give me a brief reminder on the variety of traits that can comprise the taurs? Like, what outsiders might mistake for separate species? I recall, back when we fought the Dendrobans last time, there was a crocodile or alligator of some kind with a build kind of like the taurs... I dunno if he was one of you, a member of another people entirely, or a bioengineered weapon of some kind. Cranky fellow, but could throw amphibians like no one's business. Lost touch with him after the war."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Hmmm...."
> 
> Klaxon hesitated.
> 
> Klaxon: "I'm not sure whether the remaining Dendroban worlds would have any... can you give me a brief reminder on the variety of traits that can comprise the taurs? Like, what outsiders might mistake for separate species? I recall, back when we fought the Dendrobans last time, there was a crocodile or alligator of some kind with a build kind of like the taurs... I dunno if he was one of you, a member of another people entirely, or a bioengineered weapon of some kind. Cranky fellow, but could throw amphibians like no one's business. Lost touch with him after the war."


Jin : Variety of traits that can comprise the taurs ?... You mean, traits that we taurs have in common, but not seen in any other species ?

He scratches his head, trying to make sure he understands the question correctly first.

Jin : ... As far as I'm concerned, not really. We're just, "normal" species, but with the lower body of a quadruple, as you see. We can be of any species, as long as the... feral counterpart ? Is a quadruple. So, wolf, fox, tiger, lion, that sorta thing. No taur of the bears, kangaroos, rabbits and such, though. Dinosaurs, depend. There's that brontosaurus infantry, but no raptor or T-Rex taur.

He ponders on the alligator that Klaxon mentioned.

Jin : As for that crocodile you said... hmmm, might need a bit more to jog my memory. Do his scales have color patterns similar to a snake ? And he has four eyes ? Southern accent ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Variety of traits that can comprise the taurs ?... You mean, traits that we taurs have in common, but not seen in any other species ?
> 
> He scratches his head, trying to make sure he understands the question correctly first.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "You'll have to be more specific than 'color patterns similar to a snake'.  Are you talking rattlesnake?  Garter snake?  Coral snake?  There's a huge number of snake color patterns.  The only one I know he wasn't would be rainbow snake, because any serpentine being who comes in actual rainbow coloration is a cosmic-level entity."

Klaxon hesitated.

Klaxon: "The four eyes? I did see the indication of an extra pair of eyes, but he had a tendency to keep the, uh, extra pair shut anytime we met. And the accent? I'll have to check my accents again, but I do know a few of his pronunciations did seem a bit strange and he did say 'y'all' when addressing us. So, possibly."


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yeah yeah, I figured as much about the inhospitable area and unbreathable air. But... there must be other taurs out there. I forgot his name, but when I was with Oliver, I saw the other taurs, reanimated as crystal zombies. Just makes my blood boil.
> 
> He takes a deep breath.
> 
> ...


*I hugged him* “it’s so beautiful out there daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged him* “it’s so beautiful out there daddy”


He gently pets on the dragon's head.

Jin : It sure is, son. Especially when there's no blood, smoke or fire all over. For now, at least.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "You'll have to be more specific than 'color patterns similar to a snake'.  Are you talking rattlesnake?  Garter snake?  Coral snake?  There's a huge number of snake color patterns.  The only one I know he wasn't would be rainbow snake, because any serpentine being who comes in actual rainbow coloration is a cosmic-level entity."
> 
> Klaxon hesitated.
> 
> Klaxon: "The four eyes? I did see the indication of an extra pair of eyes, but he had a tendency to keep the, uh, extra pair shut anytime we met. And the accent? I'll have to check my accents again, but I do know a few of his pronunciations did seem a bit strange and he did say 'y'all' when addressing us. So, possibly."


Jin : I don't remember the pattern... uh... probably rattlesnake. I think. But, if he does have four eyes, and southern accent... and if he does hiss like a snake too, then I think I know who it is. In our language, he goes by Jawson. He's actually fine with having four eyes, but I think he keeps the extra pair shut so as not to scare people.


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He gently pets on the dragon's head.
> 
> Jin : It sure is, son. Especially when there's no blood, smoke or fire all over. For now, at least.
> 
> ...


“That’s true daddy that’s true”


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

*I nuzzled his hand*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That’s true daddy that’s true”





Universe said:


> *I nuzzled his hand*


Jin : I have to wonder, though, son. Is your father really OK with you being this attached to me ? I'm just a mortal. You're a god. I may have taken you in, but we were with each other for... only a week, maybe less. I haven't done much for you to really be a father to you, y'know.

He says so, but he does miss having the dragon nuzzle his hand like this.


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I have to wonder, though, son. Is your father really OK with you being this attached to me ? I'm just a mortal. You're a god. I may have taken you in, but we were with each other for... only a week, maybe less. I haven't done much for you to really be a father to you, y'know.
> 
> He says so, but he does miss having the dragon nuzzle his hand like this.


“He’s ok with this” *I said nuzzling his hand*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 22, 2022)

Choco listened in to the conversations. Because he was just kinda standing there. He didn't really have anything to say himself, but a Dragon God was a bit new to him.  He'd heard of the existence of gods, but never thought he would see one.


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco listened in to the conversations. Because he was just kinda standing there. He didn't really have anything to say himself, but a Dragon God was a bit new to him.  He'd heard of the existence of gods, but never thought he would see one.


“Hi”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hi”


Choco : Hello. I'm Choco. It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Hello. I'm Choco. It's nice to meet you.


“I’m Universe. Nice to meet you too”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I don't remember the pattern... uh... probably rattlesnake. I think. But, if he does have four eyes, and southern accent... and if he does hiss like a snake too, then I think I know who it is. In our language, he goes by Jawson. He's actually fine with having four eyes, but I think he keeps the extra pair shut so as not to scare people.


Klaxon: "Hmmm... I think that's the pattern, yeah.  I'll have to ask some of my old war contacts."



Amepix said:


> Choco listened in to the conversations. Because he was just kinda standing there. He didn't really have anything to say himself, but a Dragon God was a bit new to him.  He'd heard of the existence of gods, but never thought he would see one.





Universe said:


> “Hi”





Amepix said:


> Choco : Hello. I'm Choco. It's nice to meet you.





Universe said:


> “I’m Universe. Nice to meet you too”


Klaxon then finally noticed Universe.

Klaxon: "Hi. I'm Klaxon Buckshot. Whole family's in the special operations scene... though I don't know how Langston would think of deific backing on a mission."


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Hmmm... I think that's the pattern, yeah.  I'll have to ask some of my old war contacts."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Hi”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Hello. I'm Choco. It's nice to meet you.





Universe said:


> “I’m Universe. Nice to meet you too”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon then finally noticed Universe.


Jin : This is Universe. My adopted son. Yeah.

He just shakes his head.

Jin : Honestly, at this point I just put aside the part he's a god to make it easier for us, heh. He's a dragon, he's my son, done and done.


----------



## Universe (Dec 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : This is Universe. My adopted son. Yeah.
> 
> He just shakes his head.
> 
> Jin : Honestly, at this point I just put aside the part he's a god to make it easier for us, heh. He's a dragon, he's my son, done and done.


*I giggled* “daddy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hi”





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : This is Universe. My adopted son. Yeah.
> 
> He just shakes his head.
> 
> Jin : Honestly, at this point I just put aside the part he's a god to make it easier for us, heh. He's a dragon, he's my son, done and done.


Klaxon: "It'll be some time before I fully put that detail about his godhood aside. I hope I can do it before things get really ugly."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "It'll be some time before I fully put that detail about his godhood aside. I hope I can do it before things get really ugly."


Jin : Well, I'd suggest you work on that, buddy.

He looks at the dragon.


Universe said:


> *I giggled* “daddy”



Jin : ... Because even if he's some galaxy-saving god among the others there, that's not exactly my business to know, is it ? My top priority is still the freedom of my people here first. Everything else can come later.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well, I'd suggest you work on that, buddy.
> 
> He looks at the dragon.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "I'll try."

Klaxon glanced around.

Klaxon: "We may want to get to the final preparations. Wasn't the enemy attacking early tonight?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Hello. I'm Choco. It's nice to meet you.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "I'll try."
> 
> Klaxon glanced around.
> 
> Klaxon: "We may want to get to the final preparations. Wasn't the enemy attacking early tonight?"





Universe said:


> *I giggled* “daddy”


Jin : Yeah. I take you two to your tent, then we get our early dinner. And after that... it's go time, heh.

He gestures at Universe.

Jin : You can come along, son. Still gotta make the plasma shield for you. And, in case you can't find me... at least you know where to look for Choco and Klaxon here.

The four continue, and roughly 3 minutes later, they arrive tent for Klaxon and Choco. Quite small, compard to the one that houses the dragons, which makes sense, given that Klaxon and Choco are nowhere near as big as the others. But, despite the small size, it's still got the essential equipment to keep one's personal belongings, and decent beds to get some sleep. This tent seems to be about 10 minutes of walk away from the dragons' tent, with the armory in between.

Jin : Here you are. Make yourself at home, folks, because we're in it for a long while. Oh and, about your drone, Klax. You can have it kept safe at the lightning camp, and we'll see how to fix it, after the mess tonight.

He smiles.

Jin : Your drone is just as good a soldier as anyone around here. Both you and him have been invaluable help to us in this campaign. Least we can do is... keep him "intact". In honor of both you and him.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yeah. I take you two to your tent, then we get our early dinner. And after that... it's go time, heh.
> 
> He gestures at Universe.
> 
> ...


*I hugged Jin and didn’t want to let go*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged Jin and didn’t want to let go*


Jin : ... Oh, you...

He picks up the dragon like a little kid, and nuzzles the tip of his trunk at the dragon's nose.

Jin : Promise me, son. Promise me, you give your birth father, as much as he deserves, as much as you think I deserve. And more, much more than that, alright ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Oh, you...
> 
> He picks up the dragon like a little kid, and nuzzles the tip of his trunk at the dragon's nose.
> 
> Jin : Promise me, son. Promise me, you live your birth father, as much as he deserves, as much as you think I deserve. And more, much more than that, alright ?


*I giggled* “I promise daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled* “I promise daddy”


He shakes his head and chuckles, then holds the dragon in his arms and playfully rubs on the dragon's belly.

Jin : ... You know, I have something I might wanna tell you, kid. And, I think I already told... Lunaris, right ? God of life, birth and creation ? I think sooner or later it'll be public knowledge to everyone as well.

He rubs on the dragons head.

Jin : When we're done with this whole mess tonight... do you wanna relive your days of being inside an egg, and waiting for the day you hatch ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He shakes his head and chuckles, then holds the dragon in his arms and playfully rubs on the dragon's belly.
> 
> Jin : ... You know, I have something I might wanna tell you, kid. And, I think I already told... Lunaris, right ? God of life, birth and creation ? I think sooner or later it'll be public knowledge to everyone as well.
> 
> ...


*I nodded laughing*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded laughing*


Jin : Hehe. Alright, kid. Now...

He stops rubbing the dragon's belly, and only playfully pets on his tail.

Jin : ... What if I tell you, I could carry you in an egg, in my belly, and you can experience your hatch all over ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Hehe. Alright, kid. Now...
> 
> He stops rubbing the dragon's belly, and only playfully pets on his tail.
> 
> Jin : ... What if I tell you, I could carry you in an egg, in my belly, and you can experience your hatch all over ?


“Daddy you would do that for me?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Daddy you would do that for me?”


Jin : ... Well, at least something I can do for you. Cuz I honestly don't know how much longer I'm gonna-

He cuts himself off, not wanting to make it depressing for the dragon.

Jin : ... Yes. I could, and I would. You can count on it.

He tells the dragon what he told Lunaris before, about the elemental eggs. Klaxon and Choco would hear it, too.

Jin : So yeah, there you have it, kid.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Well, at least something I can do for you. Cuz I honestly don't know how much longer I'm gonna-
> 
> He cuts himself off, not wanting to make it depressing for the dragon.
> 
> ...


*I smiled happily* “I love you daddy”


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

“I’m surprised guess there’s more to you then meets the eye”


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

*Lunaris had the power to extend a creature’s lifespan as long as he wanted*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I smiled happily* “I love you daddy”


Jin : Heh. Love you too, son.



Universe said:


> “I’m surprised guess there’s more to you then meets the eye”


Jin : When you slow down with all the 'destruction' you'd see just how much you've missed.

He only chuckles.

Jin : Speaking of which, glad you're back with us. How was your trip with the crystal dragon ? Good, I hope.

Anyone could see the sarcasm from a light year away, and he's not even trying to hide it. Probably because he's still somewhat salty at the solo attempt that Nydos and Demma pulled off earlier, which... contributed nothing at all, and only got them captured, now missing out on the attack plan entirely.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Heh. Love you too, son.
> 
> 
> Jin : When you slow down with all the 'destruction' you'd see just how much you've missed.
> ...


“Jin I’m sorry I let my past consume me I never should’ve gone off like that”


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

*Nydos looks ashamed* “can you forgive me?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

“I never want to experience that again”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Jin I’m sorry I let my past consume me I never should’ve gone off like that”





Universe said:


> *Nydos looks ashamed* “can you forgive me?”





Universe said:


> “I never want to experience that again”


Jin is obviously not impressed with the stunt that Nydos and Demma pulled off. But he just shakes his head.
Not in a way to mean he won't forgive. More so to mean, it's nothing to bother with anymore.

Jin : ... Don't mention it. Just, next time, you really gotta slow down and take a look at everything and everyone around you. At yourself too.

He's still holding Universe in his arms.

Jin : You let your past get to you. And you're a god. Do you know how I felt, when I saw my people being reanimated as crystal zombies, under the control of those amphibians ? *I felt my blood *fucking* boil.* I wanted to rip every single one of them to shreds. No, not just 'destroy' them. I want to make them feel thousands of times the pain my people have to suffer, as their puppets. But why haven't I come after them yet ? Because I'm not powerful enough ? Because I'm not a god ?... No.

He gestures at Univese, and the surroundings.

Jin : I have something else important that I have to defend. At least there's something left for me to defend. You get me, Nydos ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yeah. I take you two to your tent, then we get our early dinner. And after that... it's go time, heh.
> 
> He gestures at Universe.
> 
> ...


Klaxon looked at Choco (@Amepix ).

Klaxon: "Well, here we are."

He then looked at Jin.

Klaxon: "Thank you.  The drone means a lot to me.  Jackson and Saxon have their blasters and speedsuits, Paxton and Maxim have their magic... the drone and I have been through much."


PC Master Race said:


> He shakes his head and chuckles, then holds the dragon in his arms and playfully rubs on the dragon's belly.
> 
> Jin : ... You know, I have something I might wanna tell you, kid. And, I think I already told... Lunaris, right ? God of life, birth and creation ? I think sooner or later it'll be public knowledge to everyone as well.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I nodded laughing*





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Hehe. Alright, kid. Now...
> 
> He stops rubbing the dragon's belly, and only playfully pets on his tail.
> 
> Jin : ... What if I tell you, I could carry you in an egg, in my belly, and you can experience your hatch all over ?





Universe said:


> “Daddy you would do that for me?”





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Well, at least something I can do for you. Cuz I honestly don't know how much longer I'm gonna-
> 
> He cuts himself off, not wanting to make it depressing for the dragon.
> 
> ...


Klaxon wondered if he should say something.

_Just another day at the office_, he thought.  _Paxton might laugh at something like this, but I refuse to.  After all, fair bet the Architects had a similar phase._

Klaxon: "Jin, if you're worried about that detail, there's a few people I... tangentially know that might have gone through something similar.  Ask Oriana about past lives or the Architects."



Universe said:


> “Jin I’m sorry I let my past consume me I never should’ve gone off like that”





Universe said:


> *Nydos looks ashamed* “can you forgive me?”





Universe said:


> “I never want to experience that again”


Then Klaxon finally noticed Nydos.

Klaxon: "It's hard not letting the past get to you. We mortals don't tend to get second chances on that. What kind of captor did you get? Was he the gloating comical villain type?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin is obviously not impressed with the stunt that Nydos and Demma pulled off. But he just shakes his head.
> Not in a way to mean he won't forgive. More so to mean, it's nothing to bother with anymore.
> 
> Jin : ... Don't mention it. Just, next time, you really gotta slow down and take a look at everything and everyone around you. At yourself too.
> ...


*he nods*


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon looked at Choco (@Amepix ).
> 
> Klaxon: "Well, here we are."
> 
> ...


*Nydos shudders*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon looked at Choco (@Amepix ).
> 
> Klaxon: "Well, here we are."
> 
> ...


Jin : I wanna make sure everyone's accounted for, and *no-one's left behind* y'know. That's our motto. No-one's left behind. Not even your drone.

He holds on Klaxon's hand, like comrades-in-arms.

Jin : We'll do all we can to get him back.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon wondered if he should say something.
> 
> _Just another day at the office_, he thought. _Paxton might laugh at something like this, but I refuse to. After all, fair bet the Architects had a similar phase._
> 
> Klaxon: "Jin, if you're worried about that detail, there's a few people I... tangentially know that might have gone through something similar. Ask Oriana about past lives or the Architects."


Jin : ... As for that.

He shrugs.

Jin : Eh, I was only worried I'd get laughed at in the face for what's clearly a blatant case of male pregnancy. But... when my little ones came to life, I couldn't give any less damn about who's gonna make fun of me. My kids were born, healthy and happy as could be, and I'm the happiest father ever.



Universe said:


> *Nydos shudders*


Jin : ... Seems like he's still pretty bothered by the capture earlier. From what I was told, the crystal dragon got him and Demma, but they're let go.

He looks back to Nydos, and gently pats on his shoulder.

Jin : Hey, it's OK now. You're freed. Safe. Nothing to worry 'bout, alright ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I wanna make sure everyone's accounted for, and *no-one's left behind* y'know. That's our motto. No-one's left behind. Not even your drone.
> 
> He holds on Klaxon's hand, like comrades-in-arms.
> 
> ...


“I didn’t like it in there”


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

“I’m never doing that again”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I didn’t like it in there”





Universe said:


> “I’m never doing that again”


Jin : I hope you learn your lesson, buddy. Because from what I could guess, being trapped in a bubble is gonna be the least of your problem. If you get corrupted and reanimated as one of the enemies' crystal monster, and sent to attack us...

He gestures at the other dragons at the tent, a bit distance away.

Jin : Either you kill them, or they kill you. And whatever the outcome is, I'm sure it's not gonna be pretty. And even IF there's someone in your family that can just literally bring you back to life after being put down, and just undo all the damage that's been done... that's just extra mess everyone has to clean up, you get me ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I hope you learn your lesson, buddy. Because from what I could guess, being trapped in a bubble is gonna be the least of your problem. If you get corrupted and reanimated as one of the enemies' crystal monster, and sent to attack us...
> 
> He gestures at the other dragons at the tent, a bit distance away.
> 
> Jin : Either you kill them, or they kill you. And whatever the outcome is, I'm sure it's not gonna be pretty. And even IF there's someone in your family that can just literally bring you back to life after being put down, and just undo all the damage that's been done... that's just extra mess everyone has to clean up, you get me ?


*He curls up on the floor shaking* “I understand”


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

“Poor Uncle”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He curls up on the floor shaking* “I understand”





Universe said:


> “Poor Uncle”


He sighs. But it doesn't look like he's disappointed at Nydos.
More so that he's stressed out.
He gently gets Nydos up, and places his hand on Nydos' shoulders.

Jin : Look, man... sorry for being rough. I'm just pretty stressed at all of this. I'm just a mortal, my people are just mortals, and all of this is just too much. But, we're grateful for you and your family to be here to help us fight back those amphibians sons of bitches, we really are. And I can say for all my people that we all want everyone to walk out of this alive, with NO casualty.

He then clenches his fist and places it on Nydos' chest.

Jin : Just hang in there, alright ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He sighs. But it doesn't look like he's disappointed at Nydos.
> More so that he's stressed out.
> He gently gets Nydos up, and places his hand on Nydos' shoulders.
> 
> ...


*Nydos nods*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

(( @Firuthi Dragovic @Baron Tredegar I know we already established that the actual attack will happen early in the rp, but may I request to slow things down in this scene ? ))

(( You already know FAF is closing soon, and the news hit my daughter @Fcomega121 (Francesca in the rp) really hard ; I want to make a special scene in the rp, just for her, where Jin and Francesca spending some time together before the fight, like the calm before the storm ))

(( so that she has something to save and read, even after FAF is down ))


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (( @Firuthi Dragovic @Baron Tredegar I know we already established that the actual attack will happen early in the rp, but may I request to slow things down in this scene ? ))
> 
> (( You already know FAF is closing soon, and the news hit my daughter @Fcomega121 (Francesca in the rp) really hard ; I want to make a special scene in the rp, just for her, where Jin and Francesca spending some time together before the fight, like the calm before the storm ))
> 
> (( so that she has something to save and read, even after FAF is down ))


_((Understood.  I am willing to delay.  As Klaxon's role in this scene is done, as is the rest of my characters', this will give me a chance to get some thoughts together on the next phase.  Especially with the demise of the party thread, I need to plan ahead on the RP a bit more.))_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Understood.  I am willing to delay.  As Klaxon's role in this scene is done, as is the rest of my characters', this will give me a chance to get some thoughts together on the next phase.  Especially with the demise of the party thread, I need to plan ahead on the RP a bit more.))_


(( alright, then from here on until the actual closure of FAF, the dragons and others are simply at their tents to rest after what happened and preparing for what's to come next ))



PC Master Race said:


> (( @Firuthi Dragovic @Baron Tredegar I know we already established that the actual attack will happen early in the rp, but may I request to slow things down in this scene ? ))
> 
> (( You already know FAF is closing soon, and the news hit my daughter @Fcomega121 (Francesca in the rp) really hard ; I want to make a special scene in the rp, just for her, where Jin and Francesca spending some time together before the fight, like the calm before the storm ))
> 
> (( so that she has something to save and read, even after FAF is down ))


(( @Universe wanna tag along, kid ? ))


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (( alright, then from here on until the actual closure of FAF, the dragons and others are simply at their tents to rest after what happened and preparing for what's to come next ))
> 
> 
> (( @Universe wanna tag along, kid ? ))


(Yes daddy)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> (Yes daddy)





Universe said:


> *Nydos nods*


Jin : Alright. Glad we got that outta the way.

He looks to the horizon for a while, almost lost in thought, then glances back at Nydos.

Jin : ... Well, that's all there is for now, really. You're good. If there's nothing else you need, at least for now, I would really suggest getting some rest, after what happened. As for me...

He then holds on Universe a bit tighter.

Jin : I want to spend a bit of peaceful time with someone, before all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright. Glad we got that outta the way.
> 
> He looks to the horizon for a while, almost lost in thought, then glances back at Nydos.
> 
> ...


*Nydos went to his tent*


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

*I giggled happily* “daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled happily* “daddy”


Jin : Heh. Look at you, son.

He looks up in the sky, as if wanting to see what day it is today based on the stars. But he has no idea how to do that.

Jin : ... Your sister Galaxy, she told me it's "Winters Holiday" tonight. Heh, right when we get the worst of the enemies at us.

(( Basically xmas ))

Jin : ... You know, with the news of the attack tonight being that bad, your sister Francesca, the maned wolf with fiery wings you saw earlier, who helped me with the translation. She's been really upser about it. Your other sister Galaxy is just... really tired.

He takes a deep breath.

Jin : ... Remember what I said earlier, son ? About letting you be in the elemental egg in my lower belly, so you can relive your experience of being carried and waiting for the day you hatch ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Heh. Look at you, son.
> 
> He looks up in the sky, as if wanting to see what day it is today based on the stars. But he has no idea how to do that.
> 
> ...


“Yes daddy I remember”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes daddy I remember”


Jin : Alright then, son.

He opens two wormholes that function like 'screesn', similar to when he held the meeting with everyone earlier. But this time, only Francesca and Galaxy. And he is right. Francesca looks really stressed out at the moment, while Galaxy looks like she has not had a sleep in a few days in a row.
After some brief exchange (but in the taurs' native language), at least there's something that everyone can understand regardless of language barrier. The two wolves' nod, and their expression, which looks somewhat better.
Jin then opens a wormhole and steps tjrough, with Universe still in his arms, as they end up just outside the medical tent.
The empty look in the medical tent is always a good sign, as it shows that no-one is in need of help. Francesca and Galaxy are there, but it's because it's always been their duty to be there.

Jin : Universe, meet your sisters, Galaxy and Francesca.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright then, son.
> 
> He opens two wormholes that function like 'screesn', similar to when he held the meeting with everyone earlier. But this time, only Francesca and Galaxy. And he is right. Francesca looks really stressed out at the moment, while Galaxy looks like she has not had a sleep in a few days in a row.
> After some brief exchange (but in the taurs' native language), at least there's something that everyone can understand regardless of language barrier. The two wolves' nod, and their expression, which looks somewhat better.
> ...


*I looked so happy* “hello!”


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

“I missed you so much don’t you remember me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked so happy* “hello!”





Universe said:


> “I missed you so much don’t you remember me”


The blue wolf has an awkward smile, like she feels sorry for the dragon.

Galaxy : Hey there. I'm... sorry, brother, but from what dad told me, I was only days old when he found you. And you left after nearly a week or something. Honestly... anyone would've thought you would've been gone for good, really. So...

In any case, she goes to hold on his paw.

Galaxy : Still, welcome back, bud.

The maned wolf also nods, wagging her tail.

Francesca : Good to see you bro. Never would've thought dad would actually adopt a god like you, hehe !

Galaxy : That's dad for ya, heh.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The blue wolf has an awkward smile, like she feels sorry for the dragon.
> 
> Galaxy : Hey there. I'm... sorry, brother, but from what dad told me, I was only days old when he found you. And you left after nearly a week or something. Honestly... anyone would've thought you would've been gone for good, really. So...
> 
> ...


*I wagged my green ribboned tail*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wagged my green ribboned tail*


The two wolf sisters notice the ribbon, and look at each other with a smile, then show him theirs, too.
Galaxy also has a green ribbon on her tail, while Francesca a blue one.

Francesca : Hehe, dad got it for all of us, it seems.

Galaxy : In any case... dad told me we'd spend some time together before the fight tonight, didn't he ?

Jin : Aye, that I did, kids.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two wolf sisters notice the ribbon, and look at each other with a smile, then show him theirs, too.
> Galaxy also has a green ribbon on her tail, while Francesca a blue one.
> 
> Francesca : Hehe, dad got it for all of us, it seems.
> ...


*I looked like I was going to cry tears of joy*


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

*I wanted a hug from them*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two wolf sisters notice the ribbon, and look at each other with a smile, then show him theirs, too.
> Galaxy also has a green ribbon on her tail, while Francesca a blue one.
> 
> Francesca : Hehe, dad got it for all of us, it seems.
> ...





Universe said:


> *I looked like I was going to cry tears of joy*


Jin : Heh, come on kids. I know a special place.

He takes them out of the main encampment, but not too far away.
The land has seen better days, but the taurs are doing what they can to undo some of the damage caused by the war upon their living place.
It's still quite some time left, before the fight happens. But, before hell breaks loose, it's just the four of them together. A family. Not separated by war.
They eventually arrive at a river bank, which would lead to near the water camp.
The grassy fields on the two sides still manage to grow some wild flowers, still growing despite the fire and smoke in the air all these days.
Jin sits down, lays down on his lower body, while Galaxy and Francesca sort of sit on their back legs. Even then, they're still day-and-night different from their father in terms of size.

Jin : I usually came play here to play when I was little. And even now, I still like to go to here to clear my head.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Heh, come on kids. I know a special place.
> 
> He takes them out of the main encampment, but not too far away.
> The land has seen better days, but the taurs are doing what they can to undo some of the damage caused by the war upon their living place.
> ...


“Daddy I really missed you”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Daddy I really missed you”


He gently pulls the dragon and the two wolves together for a close hug for all of them.

Jin : I miss you too, little one.

He points at the river.

Jin : This is where I went to get the fish to make food for you, heh. Galaxy is a big fan of rolled rice with seaweed and raw fish (( sushi )), while Francesca has a knack for spicy grilled. Though, I remember Universe here likes my tomato-fish soup the best, heh.


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He gently pulls the dragon and the two wolves together for a close hug for all of them.
> 
> Jin : I miss you too, little one.
> 
> ...


*I giggled happily*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled happily*


A gentle breeze blows by, white petals brought along and settling down on the grassy fields. Some land on the calm water of the river instead.
Jin uses gravity magic to slowly and carefully move the petals on the water into a pair of wings.

Jin : "Give me wings to fly... fleeing this world, so cold, I just wonder why..."

Sounds like another lullaby that he knows. But this time he actually sings it.

Jin : "Cold as the dark... now my words are frosted with every breath... still, the heat burns wild, glowing inside this heart..."

He then moves the petals from a wing formation, to that of a heart enveloped in flames.

Jin : "When the wind changes course, when the stars align... I will reach out to you, and leave this all behind..."

The white petals move in two opposite directions, but come back together in a circle.

Jin : "Even if *heavens divide*..."


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> A gentle breeze blows by, white petals brought along and settling down on the grassy fields. Some land on the calm water of the river instead.
> Jin uses gravity magic to slowly and carefully move the petals on the water into a pair of wings.
> 
> Jin : "Give me wings to fly... fleeing this world, so cold, I just wonder why..."
> ...


*I hugged him* “Daddy I wish you could have been on a peaceful planet”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged him* “Daddy I wish you could have been on a peaceful planet”


Jin : I know son, I know... but in that case, we probably won't see each other now... but don't worry son...

He makes a flick gesture with his hand. The circle of white petals comes apart.

Jin : "When heavens divide, I will see the choices within my hand... how can I ever protect and fight with this mortal life ?... Let me shine like the sun, through the doubts and fear... do you feel the storm approach, as the end draws near ?..."

He then makes a small orb of sunlight the size of a tennis ball, and conjures a black hole just slightly bigger, nearby. The sun is in between the petals and the black hole.

Jin : "When heavens divide, time will come to softly lay me down... then I can see a face, that I long to see..."

The sunlight slowly fades away and descends.

Jin : "... And for you, only you, I'd give anything... leaving a trace for love to find a way..."

It is soon revealed that the orb of sunlight leaves behind a trail of light, and the white petals follow it, safely avoiding the black hole.

Jin : "... Even if heavens divide..."


----------



## Universe (Dec 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I know son, I know... but in that case, we probably won't see each other now... but don't worry son...
> 
> He makes a flick gesture with his hand. The circle of white petals comes apart.
> 
> ...


*I started crying truthstones* “I know about the celestial afterlife where everyone gets along with each other”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started crying truthstones* “I know about the celestial afterlife where everyone gets along with each other”


The two wolves also tear up when the dragon cries. They hold on Jin's hand tight with their shaky paws.

Francesca : ... I'm more worried about something else, brother... we are not celestial, we'll just... be here, when 'the time comes'...

She looks down at the river, and watches as the petals have been taken along with the wind, before touching the water, and still safe from the black hole earlier.
But the orb of sunlight is gone.

Francesca : ... And when it does happen, I have to wonder... how will I find dad in the afterlife ?

She looks up at him.

Francesca : Dad... will you be there waitng for us ?... To hold our paws again, and be with us in the afterlife, even when our mortal life is behind us ?...

Galaxy gulps, but it sounds like she's trying pretty hard not to cry when she hears it.
It hits her right in the feels, though.


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

*I 


PC Master Race said:


> The two wolves also tear up when the dragon cries. They hold on Jin's hand tight with their shaky paws.
> 
> Francesca : ... I'm more worried about something else, brother... we are not celestial, we'll just... be here, when 'the time comes'...
> 
> ...


*I gave her a hug*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I
> 
> *I gave her a hug*


Francesca and Galaxy also hug the dragon, tight. And all three of them are hugged within their father's arms.

Jin : I will always be there for my little ones, you can count on that.

The maned wolf lets out a soft purr and nuzzles her nose at his hand.

Jin : ... So, I'm sure you know what I told you about, earlier. Given that it's Winter Holiday, when families gather together... do you want to re-experience your own hatch, your own birth, from my egg ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Francesca and Galaxy also hug the dragon, tight. And all three of them are hugged within their father's arms.
> 
> Jin : I will always be there for my little ones, you can count on that.
> 
> ...


*I nodded*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded*


The two wolves also nod.

Galaxy : We were born into slavery that you and our people have to suffer from...

Francesca : ... Now, we just want to be reborn, free, dad... even if it's still this life, this war that we're in right now.

The maned wolf hugs him really tight, all four wings closing on him.

Jin : I understand, kids.

He then places his hand on the side of his lower body, and slowly charges up his element fire. But it feels soothing, warm and comfort, rather than destructive.
Universe would see that, beneath the pouch on Jin's lower belly, is some kind of horizontal 'scar' that opens up, revealing something bright within.
From outside looking in, it's as if there's literally a fireball in his lower belly.

Jin : This is where your siblings were born from, son. The phoenix queen egg.


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two wolves also nod.
> 
> Galaxy : We were born into slavery that you and our people have to suffer from...
> 
> ...


“So warm”


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

“I love you so much daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “So warm”





Universe said:


> “I love you so much daddy”


Jin : I love you too, son.

He then slowly and gently brings Universe to near his lower body.

Jin : Alright, now this might feel a bit weird, so I'll give a heads-up. You and your sister will be shrunken down in size, you'll be as small as when you first hatched. But it's just your appearance, otherwise you can still talk and act like normal, your... mentality, is not affected. But the size change, is so that you can fit in the egg, heh.

He pets on the dragon's head.

Jin : You ready ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I love you too, son.
> 
> He then slowly and gently brings Universe to near his lower body.
> 
> ...


“I’m ready daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m ready daddy”


Jin closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, as he charges up his element fire. Same as before, it feels warm and soothing, rather than the destructive type that would burn anything it touches.
The fiery aura slowly envelops around the three and make them somewhat smaller in size. It feels warm to the touch.
The two wolves giggle and let out a playful bark. A rare sight of them truly happy, during this time of war.
Then the maned wolf makes her way to Jin's pouch, and gets inside.
Universe could see her going through that 'scar' on Jin's lower belly, and actually getting inside, into that egg.

Galaxy : Right behind you, brother. Come on.

The nebula wolf then gently nudges the dragon, while wagging her tail excitedly. It's rather clear that she also just wants some time with her father, before the climax of the war is upon them all.


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, as he charges up his element fire. Same as before, it feels warm and soothing, rather than the destructive type that would burn anything it touches.
> The fiery aura slowly envelops around the three and make them somewhat smaller in size. It feels warm to the touch.
> The two wolves giggle and let out a playful bark. A rare sight of them truly happy, during this time of war.
> Then the maned wolf makes her way to Jin's pouch, and gets inside.
> ...


*I got closer to Jin* “I love you daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I got closer to Jin* “I love you daddy”


Jin : I love you too, son. Always.

He gently pets on the dragon's head, then slowly sits the dragon into his pouch.
Universe could feel the warmth from the egg, even when just outside. He could hear his maned wolf sister in there, too.

Francesca : Hehe, come on in brother ! It's really warm in here !


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I love you too, son. Always.
> 
> He gently pets on the dragon's head, then slowly sits the dragon into his pouch.
> Universe could feel the warmth from the egg, even when just outside. He could hear his maned wolf sister in there, too.
> ...


*I giggled and got inside the egg*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled and got inside the egg*


When Universe, and Galaxy following him, get inside the phoenix egg, he could see that it's pure lava, as bright as the earth core.
But he only feels warmth, like a hot springs. And he can breathe and talk like normal. Both his sisters can, too.

Francesca : This is how we were born, from dad's egg !

She just said it like it's perfectly normal to her.
In truth, it is. She and her siblings learned about how they came to life, when they were little, and just simply grew up with it, thinking it's normal. After all, according to their father, anyone of any gender and species could be a bearer of these elemental eggs. No 'chosen one' because of godlike powers. Simply voluntary.
But they're grateful still, that they are here today because of their father.

Galaxy : Did your dad... uh, your *dragon* dad. Did he also carry you like this, brother ?

Francesca : Ooooh ! I wonder what his egg was like ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> When Universe, and Galaxy following him, get inside the phoenix egg, he could see that it's pure lava, as bright as the earth core.
> But he only feels warmth, like a hot springs. And he can breathe and talk like normal. Both his sisters can, too.
> 
> Francesca : This is how we were born, from dad's egg !
> ...


“My mother did it was very nice in there” *I looked so cute*


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

“I actually hatched all dragons come from eggs”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My mother did it was very nice in there” *I looked so cute*





Universe said:


> “I actually hatched all dragons come from eggs”


Galaxy : I could tell, hehe.

The wolf pup giggles and playfully pets on the dragon's tail.
Just then, they feel something moving, and... touching ? The outside of the egg that they're in.
But they could tell right away that it's Jin's hand, placing on his belly.
The maned wolf places her paw on the wall of the egg, as if to touch on Jin's hand, too.

Francesca : Brother, I want to know. Do you have any fond memories of when you were with dad ? Back when you were found and taken in...


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : I could tell, hehe.
> 
> The wolf pup giggles and playfully pets on the dragon's tail.
> Just then, they feel something moving, and... touching ? The outside of the egg that they're in.
> ...


“I do I remember being scared but happy and I remember how much he protected me from any harm I feel guilty about leaving now but I never forgot what he did for me he was the first person to actually treat me as one of his own that’s why I want to raise my own son the same way I remember when he gave me my tail ribbon I kept it all this time”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I do I remember being scared but happy and I remember how much he protected me from any harm I feel guilty about leaving now but I never forgot what he did for me he was the first person to actually treat me as one of his own that’s why I want to raise my own son the same way I remember when he gave me my tail ribbon I kept it all this time”


A single tear rolls from the corner of the phoenix wolf's eyes as she goes to hug the dragon dearly.

Francesca : It was the same for me, too. Dad gave me my tail ribbon, said I am the greatest gift, the best thing that happened to him in his life.

Galaxy : As for me, it was when dad held me up by his trunk to watch the aurora in the sky from a distance, for my birthdays. The sky was so beautiful... I felt like I could reach out to the stars, like dad could actually take me there.


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> A single tear rolls from the corner of the phoenix wolf's eyes as she goes to hug the dragon dearly.
> 
> Francesca : It was the same for me, too. Dad gave me my tail ribbon, said I am the greatest gift, the best thing that happened to him in his life.
> 
> Galaxy : As for me, it was when dad held me up by his trunk to watch the aurora in the sky from a distance, for my birthdays. The sky was so beautiful... I felt like I could reach out to the stars, like dad could actually take me there.


“I missed all of you I don’t know what I was thinking flying away”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I missed all of you I don’t know what I was thinking flying away”


Francesca : Can't blame you, really... you have your parents to be with. Besides, we were having it bad with the amphibians, it was dangerous.

She gently holds on his hand.

Galaxy : ... That just occurs to me. You have your birth parents, also dragons. But you said dad was the first person to treat you like his own ? What do you mean by that ? I'm not sure I followed that, sorry...


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Francesca : Can't blame you, really... you have your parents to be with. Besides, we were having it bad with the amphibians, it was dangerous.
> 
> She gently holds on his hand.
> 
> Galaxy : ... That just occurs to me. You have your birth parents, also dragons. But you said dad was the first person to treat you like his own ? What do you mean by that ? I'm not sure I followed that, sorry...


“My birth mother was murdered right in front of me or so I thought then”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My birth mother was murdered right in front of me or so I thought then”


The two sisters have no idea what to think of that, or how to feel about that. Other than shock.
Who could 'murder' a dragon god ?
They'd have imagined, with beings of tremendous power like so, there's no way they'd go down without a fight.
Being 'murdered' just sounds so out of question.
But still, they can't help but feel sorry for him.
The phoenix wolf, then, stammers.

Francesca : W-what about... your father ? He's still alive... right ?...


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two sisters have no idea what to think of that, or how to feel about that. Other than shock.
> Who could 'murder' a dragon god ?
> They'd have imagined, with beings of tremendous power like so, there's no way they'd go down without a fight.
> Being 'murdered' just sounds so out of question.
> ...


“Yes but he’s so busy all the time and he never seems to have time for me”


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

*Solaris was in shock*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes but he’s so busy all the time and he never seems to have time for me”


Francesca : ... I'm so sorry to hear that...

She hugs the dragon tight. The thought of not having parents by one's side is so unbearable to her.
She gently closes her wings on him and the nebula wolf, in a protective manner.


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Francesca : ... I'm so sorry to hear that...
> 
> She hugs the dragon tight. The thought of not having parents by one's side is so unbearable to her.
> She gently closes her wings on him and the nebula wolf, in a protective manner.
> ...


*I sighed and snuggled up with her*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed and snuggled up with her*


The two wolves hug the dragon back.
The lullaby makes the phoenix wolf tear up. It always does.
As for the nebula wolf, she sniffles a bit.

Galaxy : I'm just glad we have this time with dad... with each other.

Francesca : In the end, we will be brothers and sisters together still.


----------



## Universe (Dec 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two wolves hug the dragon back.
> The lullaby makes the phoenix wolf tear up. It always does.
> As for the nebula wolf, she sniffles a bit.
> 
> ...


“I agree I promised daddy that I would still love Solaris”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I agree I promised daddy that I would still love Solaris”


Jin : And I'm sure that, despite not having time for you, he still loves you, son.

He gently places his hand on his lower belly to comfort the kids.

Jin : I only vaguely heard that there's another war, or some other wars, that you, your family and the imperium as a whole, have to deal with. Your father is also a dragon god like you, I'm sure you know the responsibility that comes with that kind of status, rank and power.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : And I'm sure that, despite not having time for you, he still loves you, son.
> 
> He gently places his hand on his lower belly to comfort the kids.
> 
> Jin : I only vaguely heard that there's another war, or some other wars, that you, your family and the imperium as a whole, have to deal with. Your father is also a dragon god like you, I'm sure you know the responsibility that comes with that kind of status, rank and power.


“Yes daddy I know”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes daddy I know”


The blacksmith ponders for a while, then looks back at his lower belly.

Jin : ... Son, I wanna ask. How good are you at fighting with sword and shield ? Specifically, *without using your powers* ?

The two wolves are somewhat startled by the question. But then realize what he means by it.
He's getting to that idea, apparently.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The blacksmith ponders for a while, then looks back at his lower belly.
> 
> Jin : ... Son, I wanna ask. How good are you at fighting with sword and shield ? Specifically, *without using your powers* ?
> 
> ...


“I’m pretty good”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m pretty good”


Francesca : You... might wanna be more detailed than that, brother.

The phoenix wolf gently pets on the dragon's tail.

Francesca : Alright, to help you get a better idea of what dad means, what's your specialization in fighting, when not using your power ? Are you more on defense ? Offense ? Balanced between the two ? Are you more of a mobile fighter, or you prefer to stand your ground ? Are you more on heavy attacks with high damage, or more about fast and rapid attacks ? That kinda thing.

Galaxy : For example, I'm pretty sure you can see that dad is... clearly on the tank side, with extremely high defense to hold off the enemies. Me and Francesca here, we're more the agile, mobile fighters, with quick attacks to match.

Jin : And I ask that, because I wanna know how to appoint you in the battle tonight, son. The original plan is, most of the dragon gods are in the frontal assault with the carnivores, but I'd still like to know how exactly do you handle yourself in a fight.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Francesca : You... might wanna be more detailed than that, brother.
> 
> The phoenix wolf gently pets on the dragon's tail.
> 
> ...


“I trained my instincts to be sharp in battle”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I trained my instincts to be sharp in battle”


The three kids could feel their father placing his hand on his lower belly to comfort them. He chuckles.

Jin : I'm sure you are, son. Alright, if you have good reflex, I'm gonna assume you're more a mobile and agile type. Let's see...

Herbivores, the aquatic species and Jin : back line, gunfire support
Herbivores that stay with Frost and Aeternus : front line, defense
Ahrakas, Universe, Cosmos, Nydos, Choco and the mammal carnivores : frontal assaults
Those that can fly, along with Firuthi : flank
He goes to double-check his notes again, for the fight tonight.

Jin : Yep. You'd be with the mammal carnivores in the frontal assault. Though, always be prepared for any sudden change of plan, alright ?...

He looks to the distance. On the other side of the river, it feels like a different realm. A different world.
Somewhere much, much worse.

Jin : ... After the battle tonight, I think I need a thorough test of how you and your family handle yourselves in fighting, without using powers. Don't sweat, though. I just wanna be sure you're prepared, son.

The three kids feel him patting on his lower belly.

Jin : Powers in general, magic in particular... they come in all kinds of types and forms. In which case, I can imagine there might be some kind of dark powers literally made to cancel and nullify the others. But even if that happens... and I have a guts feeling it WILL happen at some point... you're still not completely defenseless. Remember your uncle Nydos ? Trapped inside a bubble, couldn't do anything. *Now, imagine if you're caught in a zone that completely nullifies your magic and equipment. Your sword and shield become 'plain', no magic effects for you there.*

He pauses a bit.

Jin : If that happens, I hope you still manage to get out of it alive, son.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The three kids could feel their father placing his hand on his lower belly to comfort them. He chuckles.
> 
> Jin : I'm sure you are, son. Alright, if you have good reflex, I'm gonna assume you're more a mobile and agile type. Let's see...
> 
> ...


“Me too daddy me too”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Me too daddy me too”


Jin : That's my boy.

Francesca : That's dad for you, heh. His idea is, make the most out of everything you got on your body. Claws, wings, fangs, hooves, talons, even tail if possible. Then weapons. Magic, last.

Galaxy : ... Not to mention, it ties to his teachings, regarding magic, in general. But, I'll leave that to him to let you in on that when the time is right, brother.

Francesca : As for now, I just wanna relax... oh and, another thing.

She gently rubs her paw on the dragon's back.

Francesca : ... Not sure if you've noticed, but I think the injuries on your body are healed. Well, the scars, I mean.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : That's my boy.
> 
> Francesca : That's dad for you, heh. His idea is, make the most out of everything you got on your body. Claws, wings, fangs, hooves, talons, even tail if possible. Then weapons. Magic, last.
> 
> ...


“That’s a relief”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That’s a relief”


Francesca : That's a property of the elemental eggs that dad carries. It can heal a lot of injuries and scars.

She happily chips up and nuzzles the dragon's cheeks.

Galaxy : Say, Universe, your domain is light and truth, right ? What can you do with 'light' ? Tell us.

The nebula wolf tilts her head, like a curious pup. Her tail swishes slowly behind her.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Francesca : That's a property of the elemental eggs that dad carries. It can heal a lot of injuries and scars.
> 
> She happily chips up and nuzzles the dragon's cheeks.
> 
> ...


“Well I can purify darkness and control the entire light spectrum I can create light constructs like shields and swords”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Well I can purify darkness and control the entire light spectrum I can create light constructs like shields and swords”


The nebula wolf perks her ears up.

Galaxy : Ooooh, sounds like me and dad. He has... uh... the fire sunlight. I have the lightning starlight.

Francesca : A lot like dad, too, in making weapons out of light, hehe.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The nebula wolf perks her ears up.
> 
> Galaxy : Ooooh, sounds like me and dad. He has... uh... the fire sunlight. I have the lightning starlight.
> 
> Francesca : A lot like dad, too, in making weapons out of light, hehe.


“Except I can only tell the truth I physically cannot lie”


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

“I can drive out demons with my light but I’m not trying to make this a competition”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Except I can only tell the truth I physically cannot lie”


Galaxy : ... Oh.

The two wolves look at each other, a bit concerned.

Galaxy : ... How does that work, I wonder ? Like, what happens if you try to tell a lie ?



Universe said:


> “I can drive out demons with my light but I’m not trying to make this a competition”


The phoenix wolf nods.

Francesca : I'm with you on that. We let each other know of our strength in order to cooperate, not compete with each other. That's what dad always tells us.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... Oh.
> 
> The two wolves look at each other, a bit concerned.
> 
> ...


“If I try to lie I feel intense pain”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “If I try to lie I feel intense pain”


The two wolves look at each other, then back at Universe, a bit concerned.

Galaxy : Sounds... pretty rough.

Francesca : ... To be fair, you're a god after all. Even if you're not the god of truth, I still don't think it'd be a good idea to lie. I mean, even nation leaders like kings, queens and such, should REALLY avoid telling lies. Everything they say is near absolution. Let alone a god.

They pat on his back.

Galaxy : Don't take it too bad, brother. It's gonna be OK.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two wolves look at each other, then back at Universe, a bit concerned.
> 
> Galaxy : Sounds... pretty rough.
> 
> ...


“I know I know”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I know I know”


The phoenix wolf nuzzles on the dragon's cheeks a bit.

Francesca : I wonder what the others would think when they see dad... well, carrying a dragon god, like this.

Galaxy : You know, that's a good point. There are stories of demigods born from gods... but not this, heh.

The phoenix wolf giggles.

Francesca : Brother, you ready to be reborn ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The phoenix wolf nuzzles on the dragon's cheeks a bit.
> 
> Francesca : I wonder what the others would think when they see dad... well, carrying a dragon god, like this.
> 
> ...


*I nodded* “I’m ready”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded* “I’m ready”


The three could feel the insides of the egg becoming a bit warmer and brighter. Then, they see the egg shell crack open on its own. Though, somehow, the lava still remains inside.
When the shell is cracked apart, Universe could see a bit of the sunlight outside.

Francesca : After you, brother.

She gently nudges the dragon forward.


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The three could feel the insides of the egg becoming a bit warmer and brighter. Then, they see the egg shell crack open on its own. Though, somehow, the lava still remains inside.
> When the shell is cracked apart, Universe could see a bit of the sunlight outside.
> 
> Francesca : After you, brother.
> ...


*I went outside out of instinct* “hello daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I went outside out of instinct* “hello daddy”


Francesca and Galaxy follow him out of the egg, as the three then find themselves inside the pouch in Jin's lower belly.
Despite literally being in liquid in the egg earlier, they're not wet when getting out. Still all dry.
It seems near evening.

Francesca and Galaxy : Merry Winters Day, dad !


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Francesca and Galaxy follow him out of the egg, as the three then find themselves inside the pouch in Jin's lower belly.
> Despite literally being in liquid in the egg earlier, they're not wet when getting out. Still all dry.
> It seems near evening.
> 
> Francesca and Galaxy : Merry Winters Day, dad !


*I giggled* “hello daddy I love you”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Francesca and Galaxy follow him out of the egg, as the three then find themselves inside the pouch in Jin's lower belly.
> Despite literally being in liquid in the egg earlier, they're not wet when getting out. Still all dry.
> It seems near evening.
> 
> Francesca and Galaxy : Merry Winters Day, dad !





Universe said:


> *I giggled* “hello daddy I love you”


Jin gently picks the three up and holds them in his arms, nuzzling the tip of his trunk at them. He has the happiest smile ever.
The smile of a father, seeing his kids coming to life.

Jin : I love you too, kids. Merry Winters Day to you too.

The star dusts from the nebula wolf's fur coat has a very colorful pattern, almost rainbow-like. The phoenix wolf wags her tail and flaps her wings repatedly.

Francesca : We are reborn on Winters Day, dad !


----------



## Universe (Dec 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin gently picks the three up and holds them in his arms, nuzzling the tip of his trunk at them. He has the happiest smile ever.
> The smile of a father, seeing his kids coming to life.
> 
> Jin : I love you too, kids. Merry Winters Day to you too.
> ...


*I looked so fluffy and so cute*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked so fluffy and so cute*


Jin : Oh, look at you, little ones.

He chuckles and sits the three kids on the ground, then focuses his element fire and undoes the size-change, making them grow back to their normal, adult form.
The phoenix wolf hugs him tight and nuzzles her nose at him, while the nebula wolf hugs on his trunk.

Galaxy : I love you much, dad.

Jin : I love you too, pups.

Then he pets on the dragon's head.

Jin : So, did you like being in the egg, son ? That was how your siblings came to life, too.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Oh, look at you, little ones.
> 
> He chuckles and sits the three kids on the ground, then focuses his element fire and undoes the size-change, making them grow back to their normal, adult form.
> The phoenix wolf hugs him tight and nuzzles her nose at him, while the nebula wolf hugs on his trunk.
> ...


“I liked it in there reminds me of the good old days when there wasn’t any fighting or wars and everyone got along”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I liked it in there reminds me of the good old days when there wasn’t any fighting or wars and everyone got along”


Jin : I know, son. I know. I'd love to see those days, too.

He gently pets on the dragon's head.

Jin : ... But, I'm sure you've seen so much to know by now, son, that... there's always gonna be those that wanna rule the world. Always forcing others to do what they can't do for themselves.

He sounds pretty salty at this part.

Jin : ... Well, in any case, I'm glad you like it in there. You kids are part of the reason I'm still gonna kick some ass instead of kicking the bucket. If this war ends and I can spend my time with you being in my egg again, I'm a happy father. You with me, kids ?

Francesca : You got it dad ! We'll show them *we're undefeatable* !

Galaxy : We'll show them, *we are what they get when the stars align* !

The two wolves bark excitedly.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I know, son. I know. I'd love to see those days, too.
> 
> He gently pets on the dragon's head.
> 
> ...


*I went Ultra Instinct* “I’m with you daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I went Ultra Instinct* “I’m with you daddy”


He chuckles and pets on the dragon's tail.

Jin : Hehe, that's good son. But uh, you don't need to power-up right now. We still have some time left. When they come at us, make me proud and show 'em what you got, alright son ?

He stands up.

Jin : As for now... let's get back. Still got time for your plasma shield.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He chuckles and pets on the dragon's tail.
> 
> Jin : Hehe, that's good son. But uh, you don't need to power-up right now. We still have some time left. When they come at us, make me proud and show 'em what you got, alright son ?
> 
> ...


*I dropped out of Ultra Instinct* “ok daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I dropped out of Ultra Instinct* “ok daddy”


The three get back to the fire camp, feeling a lot better now that they finally got some time together, and their hands were for holding each other instead of holding weapons. Warm to the touch, not bruised with cold metal.
It doesn't take Jin long to make the shield, since he already got the model for it.
The shield glows with plasma on the surface and crackles with energy, it looks as if ramming it into someone with give them the equivalent of a whole flash bang to the face.

Jin : There you go, son. Sword and shield, like a noble warrior you are, heh.

He rubs on the dragon's head more, then pets on the two wolves' ears.

Jin : Make me proud, little ones.

The phoenix wolf lets out happy purrs as she wags her tail and flaps her wings, enjoying the pet. The nebula wolf lets out a happy bark, the star dusts and aurora waves on her fur coat having a beautiful green and golden-yellow glow.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The three get back to the fire camp, feeling a lot better now that they finally got some time together, and their hands were for holding each other instead of holding weapons. Warm to the touch, not bruised with cold metal.
> It doesn't take Jin long to make the shield, since he already got the model for it.
> The shield glows with plasma on the surface and crackles with energy, it looks as if ramming it into someone with give them the equivalent of a whole flash bang to the face.
> 
> ...


*I purred and hugged him*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I purred and hugged him*


The blacksmith nuzzles his trunk at the dragon's nose.

Jin : Heh, you just gotta be so adorable, son.

He pets on his ears.

Jin : So, your wife and your son. Where're they now, and what're they doing ? I hope they're safe from the amphibians. Would love to see 'em once this is all over.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The blacksmith nuzzles his trunk at the dragon's nose.
> 
> Jin : Heh, you just gotta be so adorable, son.
> 
> ...


“They are definitely safe my wife insisted that they stay out of this”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They are definitely safe my wife insisted that they stay out of this”


Universe - and for the moment, only Universe - could hear a telepathic message.

_"Nebula and Sol were up where I am not too long ago.  Man, Nebula really gave me a death glare."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe - and for the moment, only Universe - could hear a telepathic message.
> 
> _"Nebula and Sol were up where I am not too long ago.  Man, Nebula really gave me a death glare."_


_“That sounds like Nebula”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“That sounds like Nebula”_


_"She's not completely unjustified, given recent events.  Say, who is it you're talking to down there?"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They are definitely safe my wife insisted that they stay out of this”


Jin : I definitely don't want my kids to have to deal with this shit, that's for sure. Your wife made the right decision.

The blacksmith just has more and more reason to want the amphibians go extinct right now.

Jin : ... In any case, tell them I said hi, alright son ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"She's not completely unjustified, given recent events.  Say, who is it you're talking to down there?"_


_“My mortal adoptive father” _


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I definitely don't want my kids to have to deal with this shit, that's for sure. Your wife made the right decision.
> 
> The blacksmith just has more and more reason to want the amphibians go extinct right now.
> 
> Jin : ... In any case, tell them I said hi, alright son ?


“Ok daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok daddy”


Jin : ... Hmmm, I wonder. Do you have a photo of them, by any chance ? If yes, can I see what my grandson looks like ? Heh.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“My mortal adoptive father” _


_"So.... basically filling the role Firuthi originally had for us, before he got inducted into godhood.  Do you think he's going to mind if I have a word with him?  Not being able to handle leadership roles is already making me antsy..."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Hmmm, I wonder. Do you have a photo of them, by any chance ? If yes, can I see what my grandson looks like ? Heh.


*I gave him a photo of a navy blue dragoness and a silver and orange dragon with dark yellow wings* “the navy blue one is nebula and the other one Is Sol”


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"So.... basically filling the role Firuthi originally had for us, before he got inducted into godhood.  Do you think he's going to mind if I have a word with him?  Not being able to handle leadership roles is already making me antsy..."_


_“I don’t think so”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

_“how’s Sol?”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gave him a photo of a navy blue dragoness and a silver and orange dragon with dark yellow wings* “the navy blue one is nebula and the other one Is Sol”


Jin, Francesca and Galaxy all take a look at the two dragons. The two wolves pretty much just gush all over the photo.

Galaxy : Oh my goodness he's so cuuuuute ! I just wanna adopt him already !

Francesca : You and me sis, you and me !

Jin : Your wife is beautiful, son. Same as your sister here.

Galaxy : Daaad...


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin, Francesca and Galaxy all take a look at the two dragons. The two wolves pretty much just gush all over the photo.
> 
> Galaxy : Oh my goodness he's so cuuuuute ! I just wanna adopt him already !
> 
> ...


“Thank you daddy” *I said blushing happily* “I love my son so much”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I don’t think so”_





Universe said:


> _“how’s Sol?”_


_"Sol is... understandably nervous around me in particular, but other than that he's been doing well.  Anyways, here I come."_

Next to Universe, where he and Jin were conversing, a light flickered into existence.  It adjusted and coalesced into the shape of the head of an orange and yellow otter.

It spoke, this time Jin and Francesca and Galaxy were able to hear it.

"Greetings.  How... has Universe been holding up?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Sol is... understandably nervous around me in particular, but other than that he's been doing well.  Anyways, here I come."_
> 
> Next to Universe, where he and Jin were conversing, a light flickered into existence.  It adjusted and coalesced into the shape of the head of an orange and yellow otter.
> 
> ...


*Sol suddenly portals in having figured it out* “DADDY”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Next to Universe, where he and Jin were conversing, a light flickered into existence. It adjusted and coalesced into the shape of the head of an orange and yellow otter.
> 
> It spoke, this time Jin and Francesca and Galaxy were able to hear it.
> 
> "Greetings. How... has Universe been holding up?"


The phoenix wolf yips out of fear when she sees what's pretty much a disembodied head of someone speaking to her, like she just saw a ghost. Galaxy immediately gets in her defensive stance almost as if out of instinct.
Jin... is just pretty disturbed at what he sees.

Jin : ... You know, I think I prefer telepathy over... this. Or screen video call like Oliver did before. In any case... may I as-



Universe said:


> *Sol suddenly portals in having figured it out* “DADDY”


Jin : ... Well then.

Galaxy : What the- how-... ?

Needless to say, they're just dumbstruck at what's going on.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The phoenix wolf yips out of fear when she sees what's pretty much a disembodied head of someone speaking to her, like she just saw a ghost. Galaxy immediately gets in her defensive stance almost as if out of instinct.
> Jin... is just pretty disturbed at what he sees.
> 
> Jin : ... You know, I think I prefer telepathy over... this. Or screen video call like Oliver did before. In any case... may I as-
> ...


“Hey Sol how are you hello”


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

*Sol sees them and looks curious* “hello”


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The phoenix wolf yips out of fear when she sees what's pretty much a disembodied head of someone speaking to her, like she just saw a ghost. Galaxy immediately gets in her defensive stance almost as if out of instinct.
> Jin... is just pretty disturbed at what he sees.
> 
> Jin : ... You know, I think I prefer telepathy over... this. Or screen video call like Oliver did before. In any case... may I as-
> ...


*I just snoutpawed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The phoenix wolf yips out of fear when she sees what's pretty much a disembodied head of someone speaking to her, like she just saw a ghost. Galaxy immediately gets in her defensive stance almost as if out of instinct.
> Jin... is just pretty disturbed at what he sees.
> 
> Jin : ... You know, I think I prefer telepathy over... this. Or screen video call like Oliver did before. In any case... may I as-


"My apologies.  I see my sister didn't fill me in on the best way to communicate.  I think she's enjoying my current situation."

The otter head looked extremely nervous at all the defensiveness.

"The name is Pavlin.  I believe you've encountered, to some capacity, my brothers Kurt and Cooper, and my sisters Oriana and Fabiana."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hey Sol how are you hello”





Universe said:


> *Sol sees them and looks curious* “hello”





Universe said:


> *I just snoutpawed*


Jin : You know, I have a feeling Nebula is gonna get *FURIOUS* when she sees her son jumping into a war zone like this...



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "My apologies.  I see my sister didn't fill me in on the best way to communicate.  I think she's enjoying my current situation."
> 
> The otter head looked extremely nervous at all the defensiveness.
> 
> "The name is Pavlin.  I believe you've encountered, to some capacity, my brothers Kurt and Cooper, and my sisters Oriana and Fabiana."


Jin : ... Well, you look like a ghost. No offense, but my apologies for any offense taken, too. But yeah. In any case, before we get on that...

He gestures at Sol.

Jin : ... Might wanna get him back. This is a war zone, not a place for kids like him around here.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : You know, I have a feeling Nebula is gonna get *FURIOUS* when she sees her son jumping into a war zone like this...
> 
> 
> Jin : ... Well, you look like a ghost. No offense, but my apologies for any offense taken, too. But yeah. In any case, before we get on that...
> ...


“Sol what are you doing here go back to your mother now” *Sol sighs and portals back to Nebula*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : You know, I have a feeling Nebula is gonna get *FURIOUS* when she sees her son jumping into a war zone like this...
> 
> 
> Jin : ... Well, you look like a ghost. No offense, but my apologies for any offense taken, too. But yeah. In any case, before we get on that...
> ...





Universe said:


> “Sol what are you doing here go back to your mother now” *Sol sighs and portals back to Nebula*


Pavlin almost got to saying something, but Universe beat him to it.  Pavlin merely shook his head.

"He'll have plenty of time soon.  Make sure he understands that, Universe."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Sol what are you doing here go back to your mother now” *Sol sighs and portals back to Nebula*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin almost got to saying something, but Universe beat him to it.  Pavlin merely shook his head.
> 
> "He'll have plenty of time soon.  Make sure he understands that, Universe."


Jin : Right then. So... you're with Oriana, Kurt and some others... you wanna ask something of us ?

He looks back to Pavlin, trying not to look weird while literally talking to... a disembodied head.
Some other taurs around the camp notice that, but at this point they just chalk it up as probably someone else of the imperium, so they don't really mind.
They didn't mind that much when a baby dragon just portal'd his way in, either.
The high imperator himself, and an entire squad of dragon gods, are here to fight alongside them tonight. At this point, they're pretty sure they've seen everything.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Right then. So... you're with Oriana, Kurt and some others... you wanna ask something of us ?
> 
> He looks back to Pavlin, trying not to look weird while literally talking to... a disembodied head.
> Some other taurs around the camp notice that, but at this point they just chalk it up as probably someone else of the imperium, so they don't really mind.
> ...


*I sighed* “I love my son but I don’t want to lose him I know Celestial dragons can come back but still I want him safe”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Right then. So... you're with Oriana, Kurt and some others... you wanna ask something of us ?
> 
> He looks back to Pavlin, trying not to look weird while literally talking to... a disembodied head.
> Some other taurs around the camp notice that, but at this point they just chalk it up as probably someone else of the imperium, so they don't really mind.
> ...


"Not currently.  Most of that... has to wait for after the attack.  I got some kind of positive feeling from Universe, come to find out his mortal adoptive father is here..."

Pavlin sighed.

"It reminds me of what few moments we got with Firuthi before the six of us got dragged into cosmic business.  Truth is, I pine for those moments again."



Universe said:


> *I sighed* “I love my son but I don’t want to lose him I know Celestial dragons can come back but still I want him safe”


"Believe me Universe... the process of coming back is an extreme blow to the mind for everyone involved.  Definitely keep him safe."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not currently. Most of that... has to wait for after the attack. I got some kind of positive feeling from Universe, come to find out his mortal adoptive father is here..."
> 
> Pavlin sighed.
> 
> "It reminds me of what few moments we got with Firuthi before the six of us got dragged into cosmic business. Truth is, I pine for those moments again."


Jin : That I am, then. I am father of Universe and four other kids. These two are my daughters.

He gestures to the two wolves.
Pavlin could see that Galaxy has star dusts and aurora waves coming off her fur coat, slowly but constantly shifting colors.
Francesca... has extremely strong rebirth/revival and healing energy ? Possibly due to her phoenix half.

Jin : I have two other sons, but they're back at the camp. Me and the kids are just here after spending some time together before the fight tonight finally kicks off.

They listen to Pavlin about some of their relationships. From what they could get... the dragon is/was like a parent to the otters here, then ?
Then again, a dragon is having a taur for an adoptive father here, so it's not unheard of.

Jin : ... Yep, cosmic business sounds like a big load of headache. I can't imagine constantly getting dragged into this and that, all the time.

He pauses a bit, then chuckles.

Jin : ... Though, you're showing up... like that. Just to tell us, you don't have anything important that we might need to know ? Instead just wanna check on us ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : That I am, then. I am father of Universe and four other kids. These two are my daughters.
> 
> He gestures to the two wolves.
> Pavlin could see that Galaxy has star dusts and aurora waves coming off her fur coat, slowly but constantly shifting colors.
> ...


"Some... circumstances have made it so I have to be sidelined from directly intervening in the cosmic business."

Pavlin looked a bit somber as he was saying that, but quickly regained his composure.

"Though, we are looking into the Dendrobans and the possibility of other taurs... two of the other Dendroban planets don't have taur populations and I fear the worst, but their ocean planet does have a taur population.  They... are trying to hold out, but due to their circumstances they don't seem to feel they have the luxury of being fully proud of their culture."

Pavlin hesitated.

"I have reason to believe there are other taurs outside of Dendroban control... but we have to finish this war before we can find them.  And there is... one other thing..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have reason to believe there are other taurs outside of Dendroban control... but we have to finish this war before we can find them. And there is... one other thing..."


Jin : ... And that one other thing is... ?

He sounds a bit worried. He's already on edge, now knowing that there're other taurs out there, but out of his reach.
The anticipation is really doing him in.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... And that one other thing is... ?
> 
> He sounds a bit worried. He's already on edge, now knowing that there're other taurs out there, but out of his reach.
> The anticipation is really doing him in.


"Xochimilco brought something to our attention regarding the Bl... regarding the crystal zombies.  He reviewed the data of the attacks they've done... and they're targeted.  They seem to be after specific things."

Next to Pavlin, the image of an egg appeared.  It looked like a glass egg with some kind of wind inside.

"This is the object they were trying to take from the last attack.  An egg.  Apparently this one's got some sort of lightning aura around it.  And every zombie attack has been in areas where the eggs are kept.  The Situlans... Xochimilco's people... they considered the eggs to be extremely valuable and priceless museum artifacts until now, but now that he's aware of you Xochimilco wants to know if the eggs have any significance in your culture."


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

*I started to get angry* “THEY NEED TO LEAVE THE TAURS ALONE”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Xochimilco brought something to our attention regarding the Bl... regarding the crystal zombies.  He reviewed the data of the attacks they've done... and they're targeted.  They seem to be after specific things."
> 
> Next to Pavlin, the image of an egg appeared.  It looked like a glass egg with some kind of wind inside.
> 
> "This is the object they were trying to take from the last attack.  An egg.  Apparently this one's got some sort of lightning aura around it.  And every zombie attack has been in areas where the eggs are kept.  The Situlans... Xochimilco's people... they considered the eggs to be extremely valuable and priceless museum artifacts until now, but now that he's aware of you Xochimilco wants to know if the eggs have any significance in your culture."


Jin's eyes widen at the egg. He covers his mouth, but doesn't even notice that he pretty much just smacks his hand on his own mouth at that.

Jin : That's the-...

He tries his absolute hardest to hold himself together, but his breathing is getting funny.

Jin : That's... one of the mythical elemental eggs. They-...

He takes a deep breath, but his shaky hands clearly show that he's not going to have an easy time calming down.

Jin : Palin (he doesn't even know he mispronounces the otter's name)... listen to me... those eggs are not just 'museum artifacts'. Not just some sources of power, either. But, yes, they're of absolute importance to our people.

And now he's trying really hard not to shout right now.

Jin : Those eggs are THE FUTURE of our people !

At this point even Pavlin could feel like Jin is about to have a mental breakdown, sooner or later.

Jin : ... OK, I'll try... to make it as brief as possible, for you to understand... among us taurs, there are these mythical elemental eggs, created by mythical beasts of legend. So far, there are five types. Phoenix, leviathan, pegasus, basilisk, and... another, I don't know what. Each type has three elements, or subtypes of one element, that make it. Phoenix, has fire aura, magma-stone shell, and lava inside. Leviathan, frost aura, ice shell, water inside. Pegasus, lightning aura, glass shell, wind inside. Basilisk, no aura and nothing inside, but the shell is made of three types of metals, iron outside, silver middle and white gold inside. The last one, I don't know what species or creature can create it, but it's pure gravity energy. White hole outside, wormhole middle, and black hole inside. These eggs will never hatch, without a bearer. Only taurs can be the bearer, but any species, of any gender, can be the bearer. Even males. I AM ONE, MYSELF.

At that point, it's like enough is enough. He just snaps. He doesn't care if the entire imperium is going to laugh at his face right now, he needs them to know.



Universe said:


> *I started to get angry* “THEY NEED TO LEAVE THE TAURS ALONE”


Jin : What my son just said. Those eggs are the future of our people ! And I asked... Lunaris, right ?... I asked him to help spread the words, seek out these eggs, and safekeep them, until we taurs can tend to them.

He clenches his fists.

Jin : Palvin (he still doesn't know that he mispronounces the name again)... please keep the eggs safe. DO. NOT. LET THOSE ZOMBIES, GET TO THEM.

The way he says it, sounds really personal. As if those eggs are his unborn children.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not currently.  Most of that... has to wait for after the attack.  I got some kind of positive feeling from Universe, come to find out his mortal adoptive father is here..."
> 
> Pavlin sighed.
> 
> ...


“I plan to Pavlin I plan to”


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin's eyes widen at the egg. He covers his mouth, but doesn't even notice that he pretty much just smacks his hand on his own mouth at that.
> 
> Jin : That's the-...
> 
> ...


“The last one I’ve seen that one a long time ago”


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

“Solaris wisely hid it away”


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

*it was created by Celestial dragons* “dragons It was created by celestial dragons”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Solaris wisely hid it away”





Universe said:


> *it was created by Celestial dragons* “dragons It was created by celestial dragons”


He looks back at Universe, confused.

Jin : ... You sure about that, son ?... I could've sworn it's created by something else, not the dragons.

The two wolves also don't know what to believe.

Galaxy : ... I'm kind of with dad. We taurs don't have any connection to the celestial dragons in the slightest. I'm not sure if that's really that.

(( I still haven't figured out what the species is, but I don't think it'd be the dragons, son ))


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin's eyes widen at the egg. He covers his mouth, but doesn't even notice that he pretty much just smacks his hand on his own mouth at that.
> 
> Jin : That's the-...
> 
> ...


Pavlin didn't even seem to notice the mispronunciations.

"I will alert Oriana to the situation immediately."

Pavlin seemed to turn to the side for a few seconds.  He refocused on Jin, but seemed to wince from an inaudible source.

"Well... Oriana got through to Xochimilco already.  He's gotten the message loud and clear.  I will let them deal with how to defend the eggs, given that I was sidelined."

Pavlin regained his composure.

"Jin... something you need to know about the five of us... Kurt, Oriana, myself, Cooper, Fabiana... we've been many creatures during our existence.  How that happened, explaining would take up more time than we have before the attack... but what's important right now is that the idea of 'men bear the eggs' has happened multiple times before.  I've been that man, at least a few times.  So the idea does not even register as unusual.  I can focus more on the fact they're of such critical importance."

Pavlin took a deep breath.

"And if anyone in the Imperium DOES laugh, the five of us can send inspiration to swiftly correct them."


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He looks back at Universe, confused.
> 
> Jin : ... You sure about that, son ?... I could've sworn it's created by something else, not the dragons.
> 
> ...


“Then what?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin didn't even seem to notice the mispronunciations.
> 
> "I will alert Oriana to the situation immediately."
> 
> ...


“I’m not surprised”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin didn't even seem to notice the mispronunciations.
> 
> "I will alert Oriana to the situation immediately."
> 
> ...


Jin : Right, right, you guys were reborn or reincarnated, or something else... sorry, I'm not trying to pretend like I know what's the actual deal is. I'm just trying to find something easy enough for me to process. But, still, good to know someone have something in common with me.

He sighs. Not sure if it's stress of relief.
Could it be both ?



Universe said:


> “Then what?”


Jin : ... I still have no idea what the last type is... it couldn't have been the celestial dragons... but it doesn't matter.

He shakes his head, and waves his hand dismissively.

Jin : What matters now, is make sure that the other taurs and mythical eggs, out there, must be protected at all costs. But they're out of reach... so I can only hope they can hold on until we're done over here.

Now he looks rather stressed, worrying for the taurs and the eggs out there like worrying for his own children.

Galaxy : It'll be alright, dad... I'll pray for the stars tonight to look after them...

Jin : Thanks, sweetie...


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

*I looked stressed out glowing with a rainbow of colors*


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

*I didn’t let out a sigh I let out a roar of frustration* “WHYYYYYY MEEEEEEE WHY CAN’T ALL SPECIES GET ALONGGGGG?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I still have no idea what the last type is... it couldn't have been the celestial dragons... but it doesn't matter.
> 
> He shakes his head, and waves his hand dismissively.
> 
> ...


"When this battle ends... this is newfound hope for your people.  Thanks.  We will do what's in our power to help here."



Universe said:


> *I looked stressed out glowing with a rainbow of colors*





Universe said:


> *I didn’t let out a sigh I let out a roar of frustration* “WHYYYYYY MEEEEEEE WHY CAN’T ALL SPECIES GET ALONGGGGG?!”


"Jin... I have trouble calming him down when he gets like this.  Despite more than hundreds of thousands of lifetimes, calming divine beings is something we were never exceptionally good at."

A sunbeam manifested over Universe.

"The sunbeam will help him a little bit, but you might be better able to calm him here."


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "When this battle ends... this is newfound hope for your people.  Thanks.  We will do what's in our power to help here."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I roared louder*


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

*I tried to walk out from under the sunbeam*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I roared louder*





Universe said:


> *I tried to walk out from under the sunbeam*


The sunbeam followed Universe.

Its composition changed.  Universe might recognize it's Pavlin's attempt at a "ray of hope".

"Listen, Universe... it's a future we're all fighting for now.  Not just theirs.  Ours too.  I am going to find as many ways as I can to help from my current exile.  Be the beacon that I cannot, in these times..."


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The sunbeam followed Universe.
> 
> Its composition changed.  Universe might recognize it's Pavlin's attempt at a "ray of hope".
> 
> "Listen, Universe... it's a future we're all fighting for now.  Not just theirs.  Ours too.  I am going to find as many ways as I can to help from my current exile.  Be the beacon that I cannot, in these times..."


*I turned around and started running this looks a little silly a dragon running from a sunbeam*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I turned around and started running this looks a little silly a dragon running from a sunbeam*


Pavlin's face looked to Jin.

"See?  Can't physically be there... my attempt at projecting hope goes awry... my inability to comfort gods is unfortunately a trend with me.  This is up to you."


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

*I started running back and forth*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked stressed out glowing with a rainbow of colors*





Universe said:


> *I didn’t let out a sigh I let out a roar of frustration* “WHYYYYYY MEEEEEEE WHY CAN’T ALL SPECIES GET ALONGGGGG?!”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Jin... I have trouble calming him down when he gets like this. Despite more than hundreds of thousands of lifetimes, calming divine beings is something we were never exceptionally good at."
> 
> A sunbeam manifested over Universe.
> 
> "The sunbeam will help him a little bit, but you might be better able to calm him here."


Jin : Might as well make me a god of war and peace or something, since the guy apparently wants one really bad right now.

He probably doesn't know, or care, what he said. He just, said it.

Then he gets to the dragon.



Universe said:


> *I looked stressed out glowing with a rainbow of colors*





Universe said:


> *I didn’t let out a sigh I let out a roar of frustration* “WHYYYYYY MEEEEEEE WHY CAN’T ALL SPECIES GET ALONGGGGG?!”





Universe said:


> *I turned around and started running this looks a little silly a dragon running from a sunbeam*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin's face looked to Jin.
> 
> "See?  Can't physically be there... my attempt at projecting hope goes awry... my inability to comfort gods is unfortunately a trend with me.  This is up to you."


Jin : ... Pav, you can get the beam off.

He then walks over to the dragon.

Jin : Son. By now, I'm pretty sure you know that, all species and all races, getting along, is just not going to deal with it.


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Might as well make me a god of war and peace or something, since the guy apparently wants one really bad right now.
> 
> He probably doesn't know, or care, what he said. He just, said it.
> 
> ...


“Thank you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Might as well make me a god of war and peace or something, since the guy apparently wants one really bad right now.
> 
> He probably doesn't know, or care, what he said. He just, said it.
> 
> ...


"Affirmative.  I'm going to see if there's any other fires across the universe that we have to deal with.  I trust you and your people to get this done."

The sunbeam disappeared.

"Hopefully if and when we meet in person, it's under more favorable circumstances."

Pavlin would wait for one more response but then his visage would fade.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Thank you”


He chuckles at what he just saw.
A rainbow-colored dragon, trying to avoid a beam of sunlight as if trying to avoid a disco light of some sort.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Affirmative.  I'm going to see if there's any other fires across the universe that we have to deal with.  I trust you and your people to get this done."
> 
> The sunbeam disappeared.
> 
> ...


Jin : It's alright. Now that I got my words out about the mythical eggs and other taurs put there, and it's confirmed red alert to keep them safe as best as possible... I can breathe a bit easier.

He then looks back to Universe.

Jin : Making a scene isn't gonna help. And to answer your question... I believe you've been around for centuries or even millennia at this point to figure it out yourself, yeah ? Your sisters are only 20 at best, and they are aware of that, they know to just have to deal with that. 20 years old. That's about as much as a billionth of time you've been living.

He clicks his tongue.

Jin : ... Different species can't just get along like you said, at least not that easily. Even within the same family, disagreements and disputes can happen, between people of the same species. It just happens. Not even billions of 'gods of peace' can solve it out. You need a court, not some 'god of peace' to sort out those issues.

He takes a deep breath.

Jin : And in case of different species of different places, such as us against the amphibians... we don't need courts. We kill them all. Simple as that. Because they are a serious threat.

Then he just shakes his head.

Jin : ... But, look, if you just can't deal with all this fighting, I wouldn't keep you here either. Unless you are under direct order to be here, I would suggest going back to your wife and son. Stay out of this. We can deal with it ourselves. Otherwise, if you want to help... I suggest not asking that question "why can't everyone just get along", and throwing a fit about it. It won't help. You clear on that, son ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He chuckles at what he just saw.
> A rainbow-colored dragon, trying to avoid a beam of sunlight as if trying to avoid a disco light of some sort.
> 
> 
> ...


*I sighed* “some people can’t handle the truth”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

“Ok daddy”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

*My colors went back to normal as I took a few deep breaths* “I’m sorry daddy I guess I’m a little stressed out about this”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

*I was blushing a bright blue*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My colors went back to normal as I took a few deep breaths* “I’m sorry daddy I guess I’m a little stressed out about this”





Universe said:


> *I was blushing a bright blue*


Jin : I hope you can keep yourself together better, son. Because...

He crosses his arms. Pretty stressed as well.

Jin : I need you to tell the other dragons something. Please give them my message when you get back to them... Francesca, a bit of help, please ?

Francesca : ... Alright, dad.

The blacksmith is pretty upset now.

Jin : Đây là chiến tranh, là sinh tồn, là giải phóng. Chừng nào còn do dự, chừng đó chẳng khác gì chờ chết.

Francesca : This is war, survival, and liberty. As long as you still have uncertainty, you are as good as dead.

Jin : *Đây là chiến tranh của dân tộc tôi. Và đây là lãnh địa của tôi. Chiến tranh, binh khí, máu lửa, sống sót và giải phóng.*

Francesca : *This is the war my people fight for. And this is my domain. War, weapons, blood and fire, survivability, and liberty.*

Whoever is watching Jin by now, might get the idea that he's pushing himself over the threshold into godhood. Moreover, it feels as though he *knows* there are others, probably the others in the imperium, watching him right now.

Jin : Tôi không phải thần thánh gì cả, nhưng nếu phải giữ cho cả một đội thánh long và CẢ đại đế vương có nề nếp có quy củ trong hàng ngũ, TÔI SẼ LÀM.

Francesca : I'm not a god, but if I have to keep an entire team of dragon gods AND the high imperator himself, in line, I WILL.

Jin : Còn nếu ai do dự, bất bình, mà làm ảnh hưởng đến chiến trận, đích thân tôi sẽ mời đi khỏi đây, và lúc đó vui lòng đừng quay lại.

Francesca : And if anyone is still uncertain or still disagree about this, and risks compromising everyone else, I will personally show them to the exit, and I do not want them back here again.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I hope you can keep yourself together better, son. Because...
> 
> He crosses his arms. Pretty stressed as well.
> 
> ...


_Elsewhere in the camps..._

Ahrakas (@Baron Tredegar ) would receive a telepathic message from Kurt.

_"We may have found someone whose teachings need to be part of standard Imperium doctrine.  Jin."_

Kurt mentally steadied himself.

_"....listen.  Jin's message is this: This is war, survival, and liberty.  As long as you still have uncertainty, you are as good as dead.  This is the war my people fight for.  And this is my domain.  War, weapons, blood and fire, survivability, and liberty.  I'm not a god, but if I have to keep an entire team of dragon gods and the High Imperator himself in line, I will.  And if anyone is still uncertain or still disagrees about this, and risks compromising everyone else, I will personally show them the exit and I do not want them back here again.'"_

Kurt took a breath.

_"For the purposes of the Taur War, your gods decree that Jin is the battlemaster in charge.  You'll still have to keep an eye on any Imperium assets - namely any Temporal Lord - that get involved, but make sure they understand who's running the show."_

Kurt sighed.

_"Listen.  I've seen his mentality before.  From my experience as a war god in multiple realities, that mentality results in the shortest wars, the most overall peace, and the longest-lasting realities.  We have a job to do, and we will do it.  We'll continue to feed any new information we can to you and Jin, and we'll monitor the other war while this one is going on."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"And once this planet is free... you tell me which one of us goes down and explains everything to Jin.  The only one I refuse to send is Pavlin, given the state of affairs with him.  Should I go?  Should Cooper go?  One of the ladies?  Or, as much as I detest him, would it be better if I sent Vorvadoss?"_


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

*I was really embarrassed*


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

“That was so embarrassing”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

*It was clear I wasn’t doing this for myself but for everyone I was putting everyone first I didn’t care about myself I never had*


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

“I don’t care about me I never have I care about you and everyone who needs me it hurts my heart to see death but anyone who messes with my family I deem as necessary to kill”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That was so embarrassing”





Universe said:


> “I don’t care about me I never have I care about you and everyone who needs me it hurts my heart to see death”


Jin : Well, you're free to leave this place, son. Because there will be plenty of deaths for those amphibians tonight when we have at them. If you can't stand all that bloodshed and still think, "if we could've just got along, none of this would've happened"... then you're free to go. Go back to your wife and son, so you don't have to get PTSD over this and just throw a fit every now and then.

He takes a deep breath.

Jin : I love you son, but I cannot let you or Nydos or anyone here, if you risk messing this up. I don't care if it's a dragon god or a reality god or the entire imperium themselves, all in this war zone right here. And you're gonna have to steel yourself and get used to it, or take your leave.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas (@Baron Tredegar ) would receive a telepathic message from Kurt.
> 
> _"We may have found someone whose teachings need to be part of standard Imperium doctrine. Jin."_


Galaxy suddenly flicks her ears as she looks around. As if she senses something.

Francesca : What's wrong sis ?

Galaxy : ... I felt like I sensed something, just now, in the air... but I can't tell what it was.

Francesca : ... Did you feel anything ?

Galaxy : No. Nothing. I dunno how to put it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy suddenly flicks her ears as she looks around. As if she senses something.
> 
> Francesca : What's wrong sis ?
> 
> ...


Jin would now receive a telepathic message, also from Kurt.

_"I sense some unease in this direction.  I am in the process of setting things straight with the High Imperator.  I sensed a mentality fitting of serious war... and as someone who's actually been a war god multiple times, I'm telling him he and the Imperium may be learning from you after all of this."_


Universe said:


> “That was so embarrassing”





Universe said:


> “I don’t care about me I never have I care about you and everyone who needs me it hurts my heart to see death but anyone who messes with my family I deem as necessary to kill”





PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well, you're free to leave this place, son. Because there will be plenty of deaths for those amphibians tonight when we have at them. If you can't stand all that bloodshed and still think, "if we could've just got along, none of this would've happened"... then you're free to go. Go back to your wife and son, so you don't have to get PTSD over this and just throw a fit every now and then.
> 
> He takes a deep breath.
> 
> Jin : I love you son, but I cannot let you or Nydos or anyone here, if you risk messing this up. I don't care if it's a dragon god or a reality god or the entire imperium themselves, all in this war zone right here. And you're gonna have to steel yourself and get used to it, or take your leave.


_"Excuse me a moment, Jin, I'll try setting this straight with Universe."_

Now Universe would hear a telepathic message.

_"Universe?  The amphibians threatened your family.  And they're effectively threatening *you*.  The time for misgivings is over.  Take it from a war god - this battle with the amphibians is your survival on the line as well."_

Now Jin would hear the next message from Kurt.

_"Let's see if that got through."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jin would now receive a telepathic message, also from Kurt.
> 
> _"I sense some unease in this direction.  I am in the process of setting things straight with the High Imperator.  I sensed a mentality fitting of serious war... and as someone who's actually been a war god multiple times, I'm telling him he and the Imperium may be learning from you after all of this."
> 
> ...


“Oh that makes my blood boil”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh that makes my blood boil”


Jin would hear the next message.

_"I... reminded him that it was his family's survival on the line as well, given our whole discovery and involvement started with the amphibians threatening his grandfather.  I may have been *too* effective in making him eager to fight this war.  Any ideas for tempering it down to a certainty of cause?"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jin would now receive a telepathic message, also from Kurt.
> 
> _"I sense some unease in this direction. I am in the process of setting things straight with the High Imperator. I sensed a mentality fitting of serious war... and as someone who's actually been a war god multiple times, I'm telling him he and the Imperium may be learning from you after all of this."_


Jin : Kurt ?... Wait. Representative of the imperium, is also a war god too ? You ?

He sounds surprised.

Jin : ... Learning from me, huh. That's a relie-



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jin would hear the next message.
> 
> _"I... reminded him that it was his family's survival on the line as well, given our whole discovery and involvement started with the amphibians threatening his grandfather.  I may have been *too* effective in making him eager to fight this war.  Any ideas for tempering it down to a certainty of cause?"_


He just clicks his tongue, as if he's too used to (and tired of) the dragon jumping back and forth like this.

Jin : ... I hope he can stay this eager, long enough. At least then he won't make a disco ball of himself and throw a tantrum about people not getting along. It's honestly getting a bit annoying.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He just clicks his tongue, as if he's too used to (and tired of) the dragon jumping back and forth like this.
> 
> Jin : ... I hope he can stay this eager, long enough. At least then he won't make a disco ball of himself and throw a tantrum about people not getting along. It's honestly getting a bit annoying.


_"This push-and-pull happens a lot with the dragons.  There's a... belief?  Risk?  Superstition? I'm not sure the word... that if they bury themselves too far in a cause and enjoy the bloodshed that they'll corrupt themselves.  The most any of us has been able to do is get them to hold off their tears until it's over."_



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Kurt ?... Wait. Representative of the imperium, is also a war god too ? You ?
> 
> He sounds surprised.


_"A lot of people think a war god is all battle.  I... my domain is *all* aspects of war.  That includes strategy and planning, battle readiness... there is always a fear of devolving into the darker side of war.  It is not a job I wish on anyone - I take the duty willingly, so that a psychopath does not."_

Kurt hesitated.

_"With a battle like this, knowing that this is not a war of pleasure for you, but a war for your survival and rights, makes it much easier.  The purest essence of war, rather than the dark sides of war and rulership like your opponent is doing."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"This push-and-pull happens a lot with the dragons.  There's a... belief?  Risk?  Superstition? I'm not sure the word... that if they bury themselves too far in a cause and enjoy the bloodshed that they'll corrupt themselves.  The most any of us has been able to do is get them to hold off their tears until it's over."
> 
> 
> "A lot of people think a war god is all battle.  I... my domain is *all* aspects of war.  That includes strategy and planning, battle readiness... there is always a fear of devolving into the darker side of war.  It is not a job I wish on anyone - I take the duty willingly, so that a psychopath does not."_
> ...


*I went to walk away then turned back around* “no that’s not going to work I have to not get absorbed by my rage”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This push-and-pull happens a lot with the dragons. There's a... belief? Risk? Superstition? I'm not sure the word... that if they bury themselves too far in a cause and enjoy the bloodshed that they'll corrupt themselves. The most any of us has been able to do is get them to hold off their tears until it's over."


Jin : ... That too, huh.


Universe said:


> *I went to walk away then turned back around* “no that’s not going to work I have to not get absorbed by my rage”


He looks to Universe.

Jin : ... Looks like I'm gonna have to be in for it as a mentor for the dragons when I have some more free time, then. Imagine having a mortal doing that, tsk...



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"A lot of people think a war god is all battle. I... my domain is *all* aspects of war. That includes strategy and planning, battle readiness... there is always a fear of devolving into the darker side of war. It is not a job I wish on anyone - I take the duty willingly, so that a psychopath does not."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> _"With a battle like this, knowing that this is not a war of pleasure for you, but a war for your survival and rights, makes it much easier. The purest essence of war, rather than the dark sides of war and rulership like your opponent is doing."_


Jin : Yeah, I figured as much. You and me, we're on the same boat then.

It's quite easy to tell when he does genuinely respect someone, just from his tone of voice alone.
So far, there's only Kurt, though.

Jin : I told Nydos the same, too. He may be the god of destruction, doesn't mean he can just kill all enemies all by himself and our problems are suddenly solved. Same for Demma, the assassin that was with us... no idea where she is now, though. But same to her. This is war for survival and liberty. And she fucked it all up with her stunt, trying to solo them all and contributing nothing. Just a waste of time.

He can't seem to just get over that, apparently.

Jin : ... In any case, if you believe my ideas, my teachings, are of any value to you, could you take that to the other dragons in the camp too, please ? Because I don't think Universe can do it in his current state.


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... That too, huh.
> 
> He looks to Universe.
> 
> ...


*I managed to pull myself together* “ok I’m good sorry about that daddy”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

“I may not like it but it’s necessary It’s time for me to kill some amphibians”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I managed to pull myself together* “ok I’m good sorry about that daddy”





Universe said:


> “I may not like it but it’s necessary It’s time for me to kill some amphibians”


Jin : I hope you don't get this back-and-forth again, son. First you kept getting upset that "people can't just get along !", then "I'll kill them all for threatening my family !". It has to stop. I am not babysitting you or anyone in the dragon team with comforting words, not anymore.

He looks at the dragon. a mix of concern, worry and exhaustion on his face.
And impatience. Mostly impatience.

Jin : So, do me a favor, please. Take my message back to your family. Tell them all that and let them decide for themselves. As for me, I am needed at the earth camp, it's getting near dinner. Then, it's go time.


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I hope you don't get this back-and-forth again, son. First you kept getting upset that "people can't just get along !", then "I'll kill them all for threatening my family !". It has to stop. I am not babysitting you or anyone in the dragon team with comforting words, not anymore.
> 
> He looks at the dragon. a mix of concern, worry and exhaustion on his face.
> And impatience. Mostly impatience.
> ...


“They already know they are with you”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I hope you don't get this back-and-forth again, son. First you kept getting upset that "people can't just get along !", then "I'll kill them all for threatening my family !". It has to stop. I am not babysitting you or anyone in the dragon team with comforting words, not anymore.
> 
> He looks at the dragon. a mix of concern, worry and exhaustion on his face.
> And impatience. Mostly impatience.
> ...


“Ok I’ll try not to”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They already know they are with you”


Jin : ... I mean, back to them, at the tent. But alright, if they already know...



Universe said:


> “Ok I’ll try not to”


Jin : Alright. You should get back to the tent, son. I'm needed at earth camp for everyone's meal.


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I mean, back to them, at the tent. But alright, if they already know...
> 
> 
> Jin : Alright. You should get back to the tent, son. I'm needed at earth camp for everyone's meal.


*I went back to the tent*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"A lot of people think a war god is all battle. I... my domain is *all* aspects of war. That includes strategy and planning, battle readiness... there is always a fear of devolving into the darker side of war. It is not a job I wish on anyone - I take the duty willingly, so that a psychopath does not."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated.
> 
> _"With a battle like this, knowing that this is not a war of pleasure for you, but a war for your survival and rights, makes it much easier. The purest essence of war, rather than the dark sides of war and rulership like your opponent is doing."_


Jin then attempts a telepathy message at Kurt. Or, rather, just him making the thoughts in his head to see if Kurt, or anyone else out there, is still keeping the link with him.

Jin : _That could've gone better..._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin then attempts a telepathy message at Kurt. Or, rather, just him making the thoughts in his head to see if Kurt, or anyone else out there, is still keeping the link with him.
> 
> Jin : _That could've gone better..._


_"It's difficult.  Don't fault yourself too much on that one."_

Kurt hesitated briefly.

_"What matters is that you are trying, and you are taking the mentorship seriously when the time comes.  That may be little comfort in front of a war, but there are things even the gods cannot accomplish so I will not fault you for stepping up."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"It's difficult.  Don't fault yourself too much on that one."_
> 
> Kurt hesitated briefly.
> 
> _"What matters is that you are trying, and you are taking the mentorship seriously when the time comes."_


Jin : To think, all these gods and alike, need a mortal to straighten out the rules... but I guess all's fair in love and war, huh ? Just 'cuz you're a god, doesn't mean you're perfect. Just 'cuz you're a mortal, doesn't mean you're insignificant. Anyway, I hope my idea gets across the other dragons too.

He takes a deep breath.

Jin : ... And... thanks. With all the shit that's been going on, especially the thought that there're other taurs and elemental eggs out there, out of our protection... I appreciate you and others taking your time to keep us in the loop here.

If Kurt and the others are watching, they'd see Jin doing the salute (clenching the right fist and holding it on the left side of the chest, where the heart would be) while looking up in the sky. Then he looks back at the two wolves.

Jin : Now then... time to get to dinner. We're in for it tonight, kids.

Galaxy : You got it dad.

Francesca : Right with you, dad. Let's go.

The three head to the earth camp, to join in with others in delivering foods across the entire encampment.
When the foods arrive at the tent that the dragons are staying, it's the brontosaurus infantry from before. He's carrying several... wrapped leaves ? All tied up with vines.
The leaves have a strange, faint, orange glow on them.

Bronto infantry : Hello there, I hope I'm not interrupting anything ? It's dinner, we're delivering foods across all the encampment. I volunteered to take the foods to you, heh.

He sets the wrapped leaves on the table, and carefully opens up one of them. Inside appears to be a variety of food such as rice, fish, fried egg, and vegetables. The foods are separated by vines as well, so as not to spill all over one another during delivery.
Nothing too fancy, by the dragons' standards, but certainly far more than just some quick ration. And, given that the taurs have been trying to be self-sufficient this whole time, with no reinforcement or supplies from anywhere, one has to take into account just how much the taurs can endure through all of this.

Bronto infantry : Please, enjoy your meal. If you need anything, let us know, we'll see what we can do to assist.


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

*I sighed angry with myself* _“I ruined it I ruined it I always ruin everything alright you can fix this just don’t loose your temper stay strong I’m not losing anyone else never again don’t get consumed by your past that never helps anyone”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

*I then sighed out loud*


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

*I was starving* “I never liked pride it only ends with someone either getting hurt or getting their feelings hurt and I have hurt feelings I didn’t ask for this I didn’t ask to be a hybrid and now some lunatic wants to kill me daddy I left to protect you”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

“Guess I have to prove myself to you again”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was starving* “I never liked pride it only ends with someone either getting hurt or getting their feelings hurt and I have hurt feelings I didn’t ask for this I didn’t ask to be a hybrid and now some lunatic wants to kill me daddy I left to protect you”





Universe said:


> “Guess I have to prove myself to you again”


The brontosaurus has an awkward smile at the dragon's rant. But when he catches on and gets the idea of what Universe is talking about...

Bronto infantry : Hey, it's going to be alright. "Daddy", I'm assuming you mean Mr. Jin ? Because I only see you call him "daddy" and no-one else. And if you do mean him... then, your father doesn't blame you for leaving that day. Don't beat yourself up about it.

He then gently places the foods in Universe's hands. The leaves are warm to the touch. It seems they help to keep the foods warm as well.

Bronto infantry : You should eat up. And quick. We don't have much time before the attack is upon us. We need everyone to be ready.

But he doesn't eat. He just stays there (outside the tent).
Seems like he was assigned to be with them and assist them, but also to give advices if needed.
The dragons could easily notice that the bronto saurus has no powers of his own... but at the same time they could probably sense a type of energy similar to Jin, from the brontosaurus.
Or, within the brontosaurus. Specifically, at his lower belly.
... Could he also be another bearer of one of these eggs ?

Bronto infantry : ... This is quite the family you guys have. I wonder, what was it like before you came here to help us with this war ? Like, where did you come from ? And how was your life there ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus has an awkward smile at the dragon's rant. But when he catches on and gets the idea of what Universe is talking about...
> 
> Bronto infantry : Hey, it's going to be alright. "Daddy", I'm assuming you mean Mr. Jin ? Because I only see you call him "daddy" and no-one else. And if you do mean him... then, your father doesn't blame you for leaving that day. Don't beat yourself up about it.
> 
> ...


*I ate the food* Cosmos:”I just help make sure that this universe runs smoothly it’s exhausting but ay someone’s got to do it”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus has an awkward smile at the dragon's rant. But when he catches on and gets the idea of what Universe is talking about...
> 
> Bronto infantry : Hey, it's going to be alright. "Daddy", I'm assuming you mean Mr. Jin ? Because I only see you call him "daddy" and no-one else. And if you do mean him... then, your father doesn't blame you for leaving that day. Don't beat yourself up about it.
> 
> ...


“Yes I mean him”


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

Cosmos:”Hey Um about my grandson he’s been through a lot of bad times I mean *Sighs* look I know you’re having a hard time processing me and my family but we do care we sometimes have a hard time understanding mortals”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus has an awkward smile at the dragon's rant. But when he catches on and gets the idea of what Universe is talking about...
> 
> Bronto infantry : Hey, it's going to be alright. "Daddy", I'm assuming you mean Mr. Jin ? Because I only see you call him "daddy" and no-one else. And if you do mean him... then, your father doesn't blame you for leaving that day. Don't beat yourself up about it.
> 
> ...


The other dragons look up at the bronto's comments as they were eating.

Aeternus: "For Frost and myself... and for a good number of us... it goes back a long time.  There will be a lengthier explanation after the attack, but suffice to say Cosmos is an interstellar guardian and he created us to cover specific aspects of the job so he could actually rest once in a while."

Firuthi: "Nothing that stellar with me.  I was grown in a vat for a few centuries.  A mad mortal sought to create me as a weapon... twenty-something years ago I was broken out by a rabbit and boar.  Had a decent mortal life, though the whole planet had to fight one of the mad mortal's creations... I wound up becoming one of the celestial dragons later, but given the nature of some of the events involved I'm not sure I should discuss all of it just yet."

Oliver: "I grew up in a junkyard.  My people were servants to another group of dragons called the prismatic dragons - I know what you're thinking, that arrangement was actually a vast improvement over my people's existence before them.  Nevertheless, both us and the prismatics were being harassed by a particularly nasty warlord, and I was sent to this party space to try and get help for dealing with them... that's how I wound up running into Solaris and then into Cosmos, and that's roughly how I was picked to be a celestial."


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The other dragons look up at the bronto's comments as they were eating.
> 
> Aeternus: "For Frost and myself... and for a good number of us... it goes back a long time.  There will be a lengthier explanation after the attack, but suffice to say Cosmos is an interstellar guardian and he created us to cover specific aspects of the job so he could actually rest once in a while."
> 
> ...


Cosmos:”my father Infinity how do I explain this?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”my father Infinity how do I explain this?”


Firuthi: "That's going to be part of the post-attack mega-explanation, Cosmos.  You may want to be careful how much you explain before then.  Remember, our business is kind of a brain-breaking one.  Infinity does everything he can to make it possible to comprehend him, but there's only so much he can do."


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "That's going to be part of the post-attack mega-explanation, Cosmos.  You may want to be careful how much you explain before then.  Remember, our business is kind of a brain-breaking one.  Infinity does everything he can to make it possible to comprehend him, but there's only so much he can do."


Cosmos:”son it’s hard I miss seeing my father so much He’s well it hard to explain”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ate the food* Cosmos:”I just help make sure that this universe runs smoothly it’s exhausting but ay someone’s got to do it”





Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Hey Um about my grandson he’s been through a lot of bad times I mean *Sighs* look I know you’re having a hard time processing me and my family but we do care we sometimes have a hard time understanding mortals”


Bronto infantry : ... Well, we have a hard time understanding gods, too. That's to be expected.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "For Frost and myself... and for a good number of us... it goes back a long time. There will be a lengthier explanation after the attack, but suffice to say Cosmos is an interstellar guardian and he created us to cover specific aspects of the job so he could actually rest once in a while."


Bronto infantry : I see. Seems that you're all one big family of dragon gods then, huh.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "Nothing that stellar with me. I was grown in a vat for a few centuries. A mad mortal sought to create me as a weapon... twenty-something years ago I was broken out by a rabbit and boar. Had a decent mortal life, though the whole planet had to fight one of the mad mortal's creations... I wound up becoming one of the celestial dragons later, but given the nature of some of the events involved I'm not sure I should discuss all of it just yet."


Bronto infantry : Sheesh... that's just awful. The thought of being created just to be a tool, it's sickening. I'm glad you're free from that terrible fate, though.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver: "I grew up in a junkyard. My people were servants to another group of dragons called the prismatic dragons - I know what you're thinking, that arrangement was actually a vast improvement over my people's existence before them. Nevertheless, both us and the prismatics were being harassed by a particularly nasty warlord, and I was sent to this party space to try and get help for dealing with them... that's how I wound up running into Solaris and then into Cosmos, and that's roughly how I was picked to be a celestial."


Bronto infantry : ... If being servants to someone, anyone at all, is considered a vast improvement, I can't even imagine how bad it was before that. Still though, seems to me that you were picked to be a celestial ? Or did you even get to say if you agree or disagree with it ?



Universe said:


> Cosmos:”my father Infinity how do I explain this?”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "That's going to be part of the post-attack mega-explanation, Cosmos.  You may want to be careful how much you explain before then.  Remember, our business is kind of a brain-breaking one.  Infinity does everything he can to make it possible to comprehend him, but there's only so much he can do."


Bronto infantry : ... Well, what Firu said. Because I prefer not to dig too deep into this.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... If being servants to someone, anyone at all, is considered a vast improvement, I can't even imagine how bad it was before that. Still though, seems to me that you were picked to be a celestial ? Or did you even get to say if you agree or disagree with it ?


Oliver: "I chose to go on to the trip where I met Cosmos, I chose to associate with the celestials in the first place.  And... my original people have a legend that they call 'the Ascension' that made the whole process of becoming a celestial easier.  Though that's normally not what it's for... the legend pertains more to one of the kobolds - that's who my people were - becoming a prismatic dragon, the race the kobolds serve.  The possibility of becoming something even more is only offhandedly mentioned, and in fact a lot of the kobolds have such a hard time processing something above the prismatic dragons that they considered the celestials to be blasphemy until they actually got to see them.  It was a... pretty quick correction from that point though."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver: "I chose to go on to the trip where I met Cosmos, I chose to associate with the celestials in the first place.  And... my original people have a legend that they call 'the Ascension' that made the whole process of becoming a celestial easier.  Though that's normally not what it's for... the legend pertains more to one of the kobolds - that's who my people were - becoming a prismatic dragon, the race the kobolds serve.  The possibility of becoming something even more is only offhandedly mentioned, and in fact a lot of the kobolds have such a hard time processing something above the prismatic dragons that they considered the celestials to be blasphemy until they actually got to see them.  It was a... pretty quick correction from that point though."


The brontosaurus sits there, listening to it all, but is left wondering...
All these dragons have their status, ranks, important duties and so much more. They have specific domains and aspects to be in charge of. They literally help to shape the multiverses and realities as it is.
He starts to feel what Jin mentioned and warned about, earlier.
Uncertainty.
What is he, compared to gods and others that create and maintain the very realities themselves ?
What are his people, compared to them ?
What is his people's liberty, to them ?
Actual end goal, or just optional objectives ?
He feels... small. Insignificant.
He looks out the tent.

Bronto infantry : ... Don't you have more important matters, than being here with the likes of us ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus sits there, listening to it all, but is left wondering...
> All these dragons have their status, ranks, important duties and so much more. They have specific domains and aspects to be in charge of. They literally help to shape the multiverses and realities as it is.
> He starts to feel what Jin mentioned and warned about, earlier.
> Uncertainty.
> ...


Firuthi: "Several people I watch over are actually about as high up on the divine hierarchy as Cosmos.  And... the Dendroban amphibians' leader, that crystal dragon... actually threatens the multiverse and their specific duties as well.  Given that the direct approach failed... we want to make sure that threat never rises again, and that means working directly alongside the mortals."

Firuthi hesitated.

Firuthi: "And... if you're worried about feeling insignificant... my charges... in a past life, they made a cosmic-level mistake in treating mortals as beneath them.  In subjugating them.  It almost destroyed all of existence.  Unfortunately, they don't get the bliss of forgetting such incidents in future lives - it comes back to them in nightmares.  And the people they appointed to carry out their will tried to finish the job.  They feel they have to do everything they can to prevent that from ever happening again... which would explain why they're a lot friendlier and more giving to mortals this time."


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "Several people I watch over are actually about as high up on the divine heirarchy as Cosmos.  And... the Dendroban amphibians' leader, that crystal dragon... actually threatens the multiverse and their specific duties as well.  Given that the direct approach failed... we want to make sure that threat never rises again, and that means working directly alongside the mortals."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> Firuthi: "And... if you're worried about feeling insignificant... my charges... in a past life, they made a cosmic-level mistake in treating mortals as beneath them.  In subjugating them.  It almost destroyed all of existence.  Unfortunately, they don't get the bliss of forgetting such incidents in future lives - it comes back to them in nightmares.  They feel they have to do everything they can to prevent that from ever happening again... which would explain why they're a lot friendlier and more giving to mortals this time."


*Nydos was sitting in a tree but was hard to see and they would have never seen him if it weren’t for his tail hanging out of the tree*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "Several people I watch over are actually about as high up on the divine hierarchy as Cosmos.  And... the Dendroban amphibians' leader, that crystal dragon... actually threatens the multiverse and their specific duties as well.  Given that the direct approach failed... we want to make sure that threat never rises again, and that means working directly alongside the mortals."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> Firuthi: "And... if you're worried about feeling insignificant... my charges... in a past life, they made a cosmic-level mistake in treating mortals as beneath them.  In subjugating them.  It almost destroyed all of existence.  Unfortunately, they don't get the bliss of forgetting such incidents in future lives - it comes back to them in nightmares.  And the people they appointed to carry out their will tried to finish the job.  They feel they have to do everything they can to prevent that from ever happening again... which would explain why they're a lot friendlier and more giving to mortals this time."


The brontosaurus doesn't really feel that much better after Firuthi's response.
So the gods now have perfectly good reason not to treat mortals as beneath.
Sadly, that reason is a pretty bad PTSD about their past mistakes, stuck with them through their reincarnations and different lives. And it sounds to come at the cost of nearly the entire multiverses and all the mortals that were unfortunate enough to be caught in it.
He just shakes his head with a bitter-sweet smile.

Bronto infantry : ... You know... I think we still have enough time for me to tell you about Mr. Jin's teachings, among us taurs. There's kind of something about that story that you told me, that reminds me of him...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The brontosaurus doesn't really feel that much better after Firuthi's response.
> So the gods now have perfectly good reason not to treat mortals as beneath.
> Sadly, that reason is a pretty bad PTSD about their past mistakes, stuck with them through their reincarnations and different lives. And it sounds to come at the cost of nearly the entire multiverses and all the mortals that were unfortunate enough to be caught in it.
> He just shakes his head with a bitter-sweet smile.
> ...


Firuthi looked to the other dragons.

Frost, Aeternus, and Oliver all nodded at him.

Firuthi: "Go ahead and tell us."

This is something Firuthi had to know.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi looked to the other dragons.
> 
> Frost, Aeternus, and Oliver all nodded at him.
> 
> ...


Bronto infantry : Alright... so, the gods and higher beings learned the hard way that mortals should not be treated beneath... It sounds similar to that the majority of us taurs learned the hard way, that having magic doesn't automatically mean you're stronger, better than people without it. It all started with Mr. Jin, a victim of his own pride in that regard, too. Too proud of his powers, thinking he was unstoppable. But at one twist of event, things got really bad... and he has to live in shame and humiliation ever since. He wants to make sure we don't repeat the same mistakes.

The brontosaurus looks like he feels sorry for Jin.

Bronto infantry : A lot of us taurs were like him, overconfident in our magic too, thinking that with what we got, we could fight our way out of slavery just fine. But then he made us see just how much we'd been missing, when we were stuck with our own pride. Which, lead us to a very important part in his teaching and training, mainly about fighting, adapting and surviving...

He now looks grateful.

Bronto infantry : Never rely too much on magic. Instead, first, make use of everything your body has. Wings, horns, claws, talons, fangs, hooves, everything. Even tail too, if you can. Weapons and equipment are next, but no enchantment, just as plain as they are. Enchantment comes later... and finally, magic at the very last of the list of priority.

The brontosaurus pauses a bit.

Bronto infantry : His perspective about magic also changed, drastically. He came to see that magic has a lot more to offer, than just fighting, killing, and looking cool. In particular, he's... actually the very first one I'd ever seen, to do this. To him, the energy you use for magic is the same as... well, energy, in general. There's positive energy, and there's negative energy. Positive is when you use magic to help the others, such as treating their injuries, protecting them from danger, saving them from threats. Negative, is when you harm and hurt others.

He looks back at the dragons.

Bronto infantry : That's how we've been able to maintain ourselves and stick together, in this war. We are aware that magic and enchanted equipment isn't exactly for everyone... so we prioritize what we have in common first. Which is... well, everything non-magic, heh. Put our differences aside and stick to what we have in common, so that everyone is equal.

Another pause. Then he smiles, rather happily.

Bronto infantry : ... Thanks to that, those without magic like me doesn't feel too insignificant among my own people. And, thanks to that... even those without magic like me, can be the bearer of the mythical elemental eggs.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Alright... so, the gods and higher beings learned the hard way that mortals should not be treated beneath... It sounds similar to that the majority of us taurs learned the hard way, that having magic doesn't automatically mean you're stronger, better than people without it. It all started with Mr. Jin, a victim of his own pride in that regard, too. Too proud of his powers, thinking he was unstoppable. But at one twist of event, things got really bad... and he has to live in shame and humiliation ever since. He wants to make sure we don't repeat the same mistakes.
> 
> The brontosaurus looks like he feels sorry for Jin.
> 
> ...


Firuthi listened intently.

Firuthi: "I have a lot of things to say about that.  The philosophy and what led up to it are good.  Magic does have a lot more to offer than death.  And I'll want to know more about the bearer thing later."

Firuthi seemed hesitant.

Firuthi: "There's one issue that would make this harder to apply on the divine level.  What do you do about putting magic on the back burner... when a creature's whole body is a magical construct?  Because that is essentially how a celestial dragon's body works."

Aeternus: "To be a little more precise, our bodies are hard-light constructs.  Universe or Cosmos might know some more of the specifics, but the basic principle of our bodies is that we can do some minor alterations to our form and attire simply by thinking about it.  It results in some unusual effects sometimes - like, when we're stressed, sometimes our form reflects a different age than the face we put forward.  Anyways, Universe's body changes quite a bit more visually due to his whole light thing... whereas Firuthi... with his domain, he quite literally can mold his whole form on a whim."

Firuthi: "Aeternus, we don't know how much of that is truly magic and how much of that is merely an understanding of the body.  Nevertheless... when I was still a mortal and didn't have access to the sound and most of the shapeshifting, I had two forms - the base one you're seeing minus the wings, plus a multi-winged and tentacled monstrosity.  And the 'monster' quite literally exists as a personality in my head.  I'm trying to apply your lesson to that situation... because if the idea is to intentionally use the less equipped form first... it is nearly impossible to shut off my second self.  Even divine anti-magic can't seem to do it.  Which is going to leave me very ill-equipped if someone figures out a way..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "There's one issue that would make this harder to apply on the divine level. What do you do about putting magic on the back burner... when a creature's whole body is a magical construct? Because that is essentially how a celestial dragon's body works."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "Aeternus, we don't know how much of that is truly magic and how much of that is merely an understanding of the body. Nevertheless... when I was still a mortal and didn't have access to the sound and most of the shapeshifting, I had two forms - the base one you're seeing minus the wings, plus a multi-winged and tentacled monstrosity. And the 'monster' quite literally exists as a personality in my head. I'm trying to apply your lesson to that situation... because if the idea is to intentionally use the less equipped form first... it is nearly impossible to shut off my second self. Even divine anti-magic can't seem to do it. Which is going to leave me very ill-equipped if someone figures out a way..."


Bronto infantry : Well it's Mr. Jin's lesson, not mine... in any case, I don't think that's what I mean. Either I'm not quite following, or you're probably overthinking about it. If it's the first, my apologies. If it's the second, though... I don't mean as in, completely removing the magic part off you. I simply mean, using what you have, physically, first. Physical attacks. You're all dragons. You have wings, claws, fangs and so on. Punch them, kick them, claw at them, bite at them, or even smack your tail at them if you can.

Bronto infantry : And, to Firuthi. If we go with this... it has nothing to do with your second form. I'm only talking about your current, physical form, as a dragon, plain and simple.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Well it's Mr. Jin's lesson, not mine... in any case, I don't think that's what I mean. Either I'm not quite following, or you're probably overthinking about it. If it's the first, my apologies. If it's the second, though... I don't mean as in, completely removing the magic part off you. I simply mean, using what you have, physically, first. Physical attacks. You're all dragons. You have wings, claws, fangs and so on. Punch them, kick them, claw at them, bite at them, or even smack your tail at them if you can.
> 
> Bronto infantry : And, to Firuthi. If we go with this... it has nothing to do with your second form. I'm only talking about your current, physical form, as a dragon, plain and simple.


Frost: "Erm, I think what Firuthi means is that he can't stay away from the second form long enough to apply the lesson.  Like, his body simply won't let him fight just at his base.  It would make sense with how young he is."

Aeternus: "If you were to look up a celestial dragon in a dictionary, 'overthink' would probably be part of its definition.  Anyways, I think Firuthi thinks a magically-constructed body means every physical action is automatically a form of magic.  Which is not how it works at all.  Kid has a lot to learn about how the body functions."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost: "Erm, I think what Firuthi means is that he can't stay away from the second form long enough to apply the lesson. Like, his body simply won't let him fight just at his base. It would make sense with how young he is."


Bronto infantry : ... Is that so...

He sounds rather concerned and disturbed, but not at the thought of a monstrous Firuthi going rampage across the battlefield and possibly killing everyone in sight.
More so, he seems... concerned for the dragon's wellbeing.

Bronto infantry : ... It sounds to be something more on the biology/physiology side, not pure magic. It's just my best guess about it... but, if it's biology and physiology rather than actual magic... that sounds horrible.

He ponders a bit.

Bronto infantry : ... OK, let's see... Firuthi's domain is sound and shapeshifting... the second form is his second self and exists in his head... but it's also probably biology and not magic... this probably won't work, but I'm not exactly one to really know. What I'm suggesting is... 2 options.

Bronto infantry : One, is having Galaxy perform a spirit-call. Her powers of nebula clouds and aurora waves allow her to reach out to people's soul and mind, and make telepathy links too. As in, she can make it so that people without telepathy can still communicate with each other. But her main power in that regard is more on spirit, soul and such. So... perhaps she can help to 'convince' the second self to leave Firuthi be ?... That sounds almost too easy, I know, and I don't expect it to be that easy anyway.

Bronto infantry : Option two... is to try to get rid of it. In which case, given its nature, I would suggest using the astral light, combined with Galaxy's powers, to hopefully purify Firuthi's mind and purge the second self. The astral light is... well it's a mouthful, but it's something Mr. Jin found out. There're 3 elements. Fire, is made of sunlight, plasma, lava and magma. Frost, is made of moonlight and stellar wind. Lightning, is made of starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves. Since it's also light, and your body is also light-construct too... perhaps this would make it to help to, like, boost up the power within your body, to purge it out ?... But that's just what I can guess. I'm just a mortal, really.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus: "If you were to look up a celestial dragon in a dictionary, 'overthink' would probably be part of its definition. Anyways, I think Firuthi thinks a magically-constructed body means every physical action is automatically a form of magic. Which is not how it works at all. Kid has a lot to learn about how the body functions."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... Is that so...
> 
> He sounds rather concerned and disturbed, but not at the thought of a monstrous Firuthi going rampage across the battlefield and possibly killing everyone in sight.
> More so, he seems... concerned for the dragon's wellbeing.
> ...


Firuthi shook his head.

Firuthi: "This close to a battle, purging him is not an option.  That was in fact something I tried to do when I first discovered his presence, back when I was a mortal.  All it did was make him stronger."

Firuthi took a deep breath.

Firuthi: "I... do like the idea of the spirit-call, though.  I have never been able to talk him out of anything, but maybe someone outside the hierarchy has better luck with it."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi shook his head.
> 
> Firuthi: "This close to a battle, purging him is not an option.  That was in fact something I tried to do when I first discovered his presence, back when I was a mortal.  All it did was make him stronger."
> 
> ...


Bronto infantry : Alright... if I forget, remind me of it when we're done with the fight tonight. Hopefully Galaxy can help you with it. In any case... we're in for it, folks.

He takes a deep breath and looks outside the tent again, then back at the dragons.

Bronto infantry : ... Why don't we talk about something more lighthearted than this, before the attack. Even in these trying times, we could definitely use some quiet time to calm ourselves, yes ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 27, 2022)

(Choco is still here. You can mention him at any point.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (Choco is still here. You can mention him at any point.)


Meanwhile, at the camp with Klaxon (( @Firuthi Dragovic )) and Choco...
The two fennec scouts and the reindeer druid that were with them earlier, show up at their tent. They seem to carry some foods.
It's early dinner time, apparently.

Fennec scout 1 : Eyyo Choco Klaxo ! How're you doing ? It's dinner !

The younger scout chirps up and wags his tail.

Fennec scout 2 : Everyone's delivering foods around the camp. We choose to take the foods to ya, heh.

Reindeer : Mr. Jin told us about making us, including you, a team. Care to join the meal with us as first part of our small celebration ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Meanwhile, at the camp with Klaxon (( @Firuthi Dragovic )) and Choco...
> The two fennec scouts and the reindeer druid that were with them earlier, show up at their tent. They seem to carry some foods.
> It's early dinner time, apparently.
> 
> ...


Choco : Yeah, sure. That'd be nice.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Meanwhile, at the camp with Klaxon (( @Firuthi Dragovic )) and Choco...
> The two fennec scouts and the reindeer druid that were with them earlier, show up at their tent. They seem to carry some foods.
> It's early dinner time, apparently.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "Sure. It'll be great for all of us."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi listened intently.
> 
> Firuthi: "I have a lot of things to say about that. The philosophy and what led up to it are good. Magic does have a lot more to offer than death. And I'll want to know more about the bearer thing later."


Bronto infantry : ... Hmmm, I think you said earlier that you want to know about the "bearer" detail. May I ? Or you prefer to wait until later ? I mean, I'm OK either way.



Amepix said:


> Choco : Yeah, sure. That'd be nice.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Sure. It'll be great for all of us."


The three taurs enter the tent to share the foods with the two anthros.
As per Klaxon's request, strictly vegetables for him. Specifically, rice served with stir-fried carrots and mushrooms, and some fish sauce.
Given his time working with the taurs, he'd know that this 'fish sauce', despite being made from fish, is still edible for herbivores too. Moreover, it looks to be very important among the taurs' cuisine.
For Choco, rice served with fried fish, seaweed and some soy-bean sauce.

Reindeer druid : Ya know... I saw Galaxy earlier. She was doing some kind of pray ?... Communion ? I dunno what's the word. Basically, she's praying for the stars to bless us for the fight tonight. Though, she looks pretty tensed up with that. The entire chamber was all filled with star dusts and aurora waves from her fur coat, as if she's almost ascending to be a god, heh.

Fennec scout 1 : Oh yeah, I saw that too ! Man, she's getting really worked up...

Fennec scout 2 : ... Hmmm, now that you mention it, I think I briefly spot something... or, someone. From behind the star dusts and aurora waves. I only got a very brief glimpse of it, but it looked like a bird or something.

Reindeer druid : A bird ?... That's odd.


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*Nydos was mad at himself for letting himself get consumed by his past* “why did I do that I thought I was better than that”


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*My head caught on fire I quickly put it out* “I hate when that happens”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... Hmmm, I think you said earlier that you want to know about the "bearer" detail. May I ? Or you prefer to wait until later ? I mean, I'm OK either way.


Firuthi: "Well, there's one in particular where I'm curious.  You said 'even those without magic' could be the bearer, but the way you were saying it, it sounded like that only worked as a direct result of Jin's teachings.  What normally goes on with bearing the eggs?"



PC Master Race said:


> The three taurs enter the tent to share the foods with the two anthros.
> As per Klaxon's request, strictly vegetables for him. Specifically, rice served with stir-fried carrots and mushrooms, and some fish sauce.
> Given his time working with the taurs, he'd know that this 'fish sauce', despite being made from fish, is still edible for herbivores too. Moreover, it looks to be very important among the taurs' cuisine.
> For Choco, rice served with fried fish, seaweed and some soy-bean sauce.
> ...


Klaxon: "A bird, huh?"

Klaxon was curious.  He was also enjoying what was prepared for him.

Klaxon: "I know of a few star-traveling birds. Could you tell what color it was?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*Cosmos looks distracted by his own thoughts*


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*I was in my room and I needed a hug*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi: "Well, there's one in particular where I'm curious. You said 'even those without magic' could be the bearer, but the way you were saying it, it sounded like that only worked as a direct result of Jin's teachings. What normally goes on with bearing the eggs?"


Bronto infantry : Oh, that. Well... yes, in a way. It's like this. In order to become the bearer, first you need to have at least one element that matches that of the egg. Or, one subtype of the element. For example, a phoenix egg. Its element is fire, but comes in three types, magma stones, lava and flame. So those with any of those elements can be the bearer. But that's only one of the conditions.

He pauses a bit so the dragons can catch up.

Bronto infantry : And, as I mentioned earlier, not all of us have elemental powers. Some, just purely physical strength, like me. And for those without elemental powers, but still volunteer to be a bearer, there's the basilisk egg. No element, simply physical.

He scratches the back of his neck.

Bronto infantry : Now, for other conditions to become the bearer... and I should mention, Mr. Jin established his teachings BEFORE he even knew about the existence of the eggs. Anyway... having a matching element is one thing... but you need to, like, show the egg your intent to be responsible for its wellbeing, care for it, like your own child. To be a bearer, we would hold the egg with all four legs, keep it close to our lower belly, and slowly/gradually charge up our elemental energy, and let the energy flow come in harmony with that of the egg. It's basically to say, "I will take full responsibility in keeping you safe from now on, now and forever". It's the intent that matters. You can't just charge up your power in a sudden burst and expect the egg to accept you. You'd just pretty much scare it and make it reject you.

Another pause.

Bronto infantry : And even more so... in order to have kids from these eggs, we must not use our elemental powers to directly harm anyone. It's the positive energy that helps the kids grow. Well, unless you're under direct danger, such as about to get killed. In that case, self-defense doesn't count as "negative energy" to affect the kids.

He gestures at himself.

Bronto infantry : But for those without elemental powers... well, we just pretty much hold the eggs close to us for an unspecified amount of time. It... kinda depends on the situation too, I suppose. I found mine during one of my patrols. The amphibians were about to grab it, so I jumped in. But there were too many of them, so... I just kept the egg close to me while holding off the amphibians, until reinforcement arrived. When things calmed down, I realized that the egg had chosen me as its bearer, its protector.

He looks rather happy when mentioning it.

Bronto infantry : ... I'll be honest. I'm kind of expecting. It's just such as beautiful and wonderful feeling, you know ? Feeling your little one being safe and carried by you, sharing the same heart beat... oh, sorry, I'm gushing all over again, my apologies...



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "A bird, huh?"
> 
> Klaxon was curious. He was also enjoying what was prepared for him.
> 
> Klaxon: "I know of a few star-traveling birds. Could you tell what color it was?"


Fennec scout 2 : Can't say I remember... I only saw it for probably 1 fraction of a second before the colors shifted and I couldn't know what I was looking at, anymore. It's almost like it wasn't meant for mortal eyes for something, heh.

Reindeer druid : ... Normally I would just say you probably need a break, but with all these gods among us, I can see where you're coming from.

Fennec scout 1 : Star-traveling birds ? I wonder what they're like...


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

“I’m doing this for my son and wife I don’t want them to go through the pain of slavery”


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*I was pumping myself up but not too much* “be the dragon Sol already thinks you are be the hero I can do this”


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*I was unknowingly synchronizing my energy with the energy of the stars*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Can't say I remember... I only saw it for probably 1 fraction of a second before the colors shifted and I couldn't know what I was looking at, anymore. It's almost like it wasn't meant for mortal eyes for something, heh.
> 
> Reindeer druid : ... Normally I would just say you probably need a break, but with all these gods among us, I can see where you're coming from.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 : Star-traveling birds ? I wonder what they're like...


Klaxon: "Not meant for mortal eyes?"

Klaxon thought for a second.

Klaxon: "There's a group called the Architects that specializes in that sort of thing.  Five otters, all looking like someone tried to paint their fur.  When this battle is over, it's a good bet one of them will show up here, and you should explain it to them."



PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Oh, that. Well... yes, in a way. It's like this. In order to become the bearer, first you need to have at least one element that matches that of the egg. Or, one subtype of the element. For example, a phoenix egg. Its element is fire, but comes in three types, magma stones, lava and flame. So those with any of those elements can be the bearer. But that's only one of the conditions.
> 
> He pauses a bit so the dragons can catch up.
> 
> ...


Frost: "So... it's a whole mentality, the joy of life..."

Aeternus: "I'm going to let you in on a little secret... at least the part that doesn't require extensive knowledge of the underpinnings of reality... what you describe in this bonding and creation process is the most basic core principle in maintaining the multiverse.  Anyone who has to work directly with the energies involved needs a similar mindset or the energy will warp in some fashion."

Frost: "But how-"

Aeternus: "We can ask that question _later_, Frost."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost: "So... it's a whole mentality, the joy of life..."
> 
> Aeternus: "I'm going to let you in on a little secret... at least the part that doesn't require extensive knowledge of the underpinnings of reality... what you describe in this bonding and creation process is the most basic core principle in maintaining the multiverse. Anyone who has to work directly with the energies involved needs a similar mindset or the energy will warp in some fashion."
> 
> ...


Bronto infantry : Well... I don't think it's really my business to need to know much about maintaining the multiverse, to be honest. So you guys don't need to overthink about what you can tell me and what you should keep off. At the end of the day, we're just farmers and gardeners after all, hehe. And I don't really think I need to know all the super complicated things out there, just to be a good father. Right now, I just need to know...

He looks at his lower belly and blushes a bit.

Bronto infantry : ... that I'm the happiest father ever.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Not meant for mortal eyes?"
> 
> Klaxon thought for a second.
> 
> Klaxon: "There's a group called the Architects that specializes in that sort of thing. Five otters, all looking like someone tried to paint their fur. When this battle is over, it's a good bet one of them will show up here, and you should explain it to them."


Fennec scout 2 : Hmmm, alright, maybe I will. Hopefully I remember to, by then. But... well, you know Mr. Jin. He would really appreciate being told in advance, before showing up.

Reindeer druid : He's been... kind of stressing himself out, trying to make sure every single one is accounted for. Every, single, one, of us. Including the dragon gods, and now Choco, too. He doesn't want to leave anyone out.

The younger fennec kind of droops his ears at that.

Fennec scout 1 : ... I can't help but feel like he's trying too hard to be a father for all of us. Or at least, father figure. I can't even remember how many times I accidentally slipped and called him "dad".


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... Hmmm, I think you said earlier that you want to know about the "bearer" detail. May I ? Or you prefer to wait until later ? I mean, I'm OK either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choco : Well, I'm not gonna bother her over it. I'll let someone be when they're praying. It gives them the comfort and confidence they need.

He ate some of the seaweed first, enjoying it's taste. He's used to eating them, due to one unfortunate circumstance in the past. But that was in the past, and it brought out a love for seaweed.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : Well... I don't think it's really my business to need to know much about maintaining the multiverse, to be honest. So you guys don't need to overthink about what you can tell me and what you should keep off. At the end of the day, we're just farmers and gardeners after all, hehe. And I don't really think I need to know all the super complicated things out there, just to be a good father. Right now, I just need to know...
> 
> He looks at his lower belly and blushes a bit.
> 
> Bronto infantry : ... that I'm the happiest father ever.


Aeternus: "May your children be happy at your side.  And with less trouble than mine went through."

Frost: "Aeternus has three kids of his own."

Aeternus: "Eclipse, Penumbral, and Annular.  Part of me wishes their future would be a simple one... sadly, I already know that's not going to be the case.  They will probably wind up picking up divine duties at some point."

Frost: "What of their mother, Lares?"

Aeternus gave a very stern glare towards Frost.

Aeternus: "I refuse to talk about her.  She... was unusually problematic for a celestial dragon.  She was like Marendar, after his brain injury but before he realized what he'd done and surrendered his domain.  Cosmos has had to talk to her multiple times and... I heard Eclipse once say to me he wishes I was both his mother and his father.  I do not like to think about her, and I refuse to let the kids anywhere near her at this point."



PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Hmmm, alright, maybe I will. Hopefully I remember to, by then. But... well, you know Mr. Jin. He would really appreciate being told in advance, before showing up.
> 
> Reindeer druid : He's been... kind of stressing himself out, trying to make sure every single one is accounted for. Every, single, one, of us. Including the dragon gods, and now Choco, too. He doesn't want to leave anyone out.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "Has he ever made some sort of massive mistake he's atoning for? No one's immune to those, and if there's anything I've noticed, anyone who makes that level of a mistake pays for it for eternity... in their own minds if nowhere else."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Has he ever made some sort of massive mistake he's atoning for? No one's immune to those, and if there's anything I've noticed, anyone who makes that level of a mistake pays for it for eternity."


Reindeer druid : ... Well, yes.

He hesitates.

Reindeer druid : Mr. Jin made a *public* example of himself so we wouldn't follow his mistakes. But there's more than just that... it also ties to his teachings, his experience, among our people.

He pauses again to check on his wrist device.

Reindeer druid : ... Well, still enough time before the attack. So, it's like this...

_It all started with Mr. Jin, a victim of his own pride in that regard, too. *Too proud of his powers, thinking he was unstoppable.* But at one twist of event, things got really bad... and *he has to live in shame and humiliation* ever since. He wants to make sure we don't repeat the same mistakes._​​_A lot of us taurs were like him, overconfident in our magic too, thinking that with what we got, we could fight our way out of slavery just fine. But then he made us see just how much we'd been missing, when we were stuck with our own pride. Which, lead us to a very important part in his teaching and training, mainly about fighting, adapting and surviving... *Never rely too much on magic. Instead, first, make use of everything your body has.* Wings, horns, claws, talons, fangs, hooves, everything. Even tail too, if you can. Weapons and equipment are next, but no enchantment, just as plain as they are. Enchantment comes later... and finally, magic at the very last of the list of priority._​​_His perspective about magic also changed, drastically. He came to see that magic has a lot more to offer, than just fighting, killing, and looking cool. In particular, he's... actually the very first one I'd ever seen, to do this. To him, the energy you use for magic is the same as... well, energy, in general. There's positive energy, and there's negative energy. *Positive is when you use magic to help the others, such as treating their injuries, protecting them from danger, saving them from threats. Negative, is when you harm and hurt others.*_​​_That's how we've been able to maintain ourselves and stick together, in this war. We are aware that magic and enchanted equipment isn't exactly for everyone... so we prioritize what we have in common first. Which is... well, everything non-magic. _*Put our differences aside and stick to what we have in common, so that everyone is equal. And no-one is left behind.*​
Reindeer druid : ... That's his way to atone for his past mistakes. His humiliation, embarrassment, and shame. He'd never forgive himself for that, and now he makes it his personal duty to make sure we don't have to deal with what he had to go through.

The young fennec looks rather down.

Fennec scout 1 : I feel sorry for him... he's out there making sure we're at our best even when he's probably at his lowest. One time, I happened to catch wind of another reason he's doing this. He was talking to his children, when I passed by... but you did not hear this from me, alright ?

Reindeer druid : ... My lips are sealed. Don't worry.

Fennec scout 2 : What did you hear ?

The young fennec gulps.

Fennec scout 1 : ... He's lonely. He just wants to care for others the same way he wants to be cared for. But this war has been keeping him and his four children apart. So, he... tries to cope with it.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus: "May your children be happy at your side. And with less trouble than mine went through."
> 
> Frost: "Aeternus has three kids of his own."
> 
> ...


The brontosaurus knows to better stay quiet. It sounds to him that the dragons' family is not going to be any peaceful, given their rank and status.
And at this point, it's common knowledge that it's really tough to be a god. So much that one might wish they'd be mortal instead. A very limited life span... but also a much, much simpler life over all.


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : ... Well, yes.
> 
> He hesitates.
> 
> ...


*Cosmos sighs knowing how hard it is to let go of pride* Cosmos:”I don’t want to fight you I will help you I don’t fight unless it’s necessary this is one of those times”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos sighs knowing how hard it is to let go of pride* Cosmos:”I don’t want to fight you I will help you I don’t fight unless it’s necessary this is one of those times”


Bronto infantry : ... Why would you want to fight us ? We definitely don't want to fight you. We haven't done anything to you, have we ?

The dinosaur doesn't know how to really respond to that. But he's getting defensive. Out of instinct, he covers his lower belly with his tail.


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bronto infantry : ... Why would you want to fight us ? We definitely don't want to fight you. We haven't done anything to you, have we ?
> 
> The dinosaur doesn't know how to really respond to that. But he's getting defensive. Out of instinct, he covers his lower belly with his tail.


Cosmos:”Ok sorry that did not come out the way I wanted it to I’m here to help you not fight you”


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*I came over but I was surrounded by an Aurora aura and I was very calm*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ok sorry that did not come out the way I wanted it to I’m here to help you not fight you”


Cosmos got a telepathic message from Aeternus.

Aeternus: _"Did you wind up seeing her?  Lares?  Unfortunately, discussion of her came up again... I feel the pain of my children any time her name comes up..."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cosmos got a telepathic message from Aeternus.
> 
> Aeternus: _"Did you wind up seeing her?  Lares?  Unfortunately, discussion of her came up again... I feel the pain of my children any time her name comes up..."_


*Cosmos flinched and shuddered getting a bad flashback of her trying to hit him as he dodged* Cosmos:_”yes it didn’t go well that’s an understatement she tried to hit me”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Cosmos flinched and shuddered getting a bad flashback of her trying to hit him as he dodged* Cosmos:_”yes it didn’t go well that’s an understatement she tried to hit me”_


Frost looked between Aeternus and Cosmos.  Then, she addressed the dinosaur.

Frost: "What you're seeing is the downside of our psychic link.  Unfortunately, we can quite literally feel each other's pain and memories.  We celestials can sometimes wind up intrusive and overbearing on each other, and this is part of why - if any of us goes crazy or corrupt, it has a... chain reaction."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:”Ok sorry that did not come out the way I wanted it to I’m here to help you not fight you”





Universe said:


> *I came over but I was surrounded by an Aurora aura*


Bronto infantry : ... Please be VERY careful with what you say, next time.

He sees Universe but doesn't really notice the aurora aura.

Bronto infantry : You're like, king of the dragon gods. Your words are to be taken to the absolute. Even among us mortals, nation leaders such as kings, queens, emperors and such, cannot just say something but then immediately go "sorry, I didn't mean it".

Needless to say, he needs a breather.

Bronto infantry : ... In any case. I hope you enjoyed the food.

At least that's another he can understand and talk about. Because there's no point trying to discuss any of those super-complicated matters with mortals like him.
Some things are really just not meant for mortals to know, and should remain that way. And he'd happily choose to be blissfully ignorant too, staying clear and away from whatever else behind the scene that the gods have to deal with.
It's the gods' duty, not for mortals like him.
He just wants to see his newborn baby, period.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Frost looked between Aeternus and Cosmos.  Then, she addressed the dinosaur.
> 
> Frost: "What you're seeing is the downside of our psychic link.  Unfortunately, we can quite literally feel each other's pain and memories.  We celestials can sometimes wind up intrusive and overbearing on each other, and this is part of why - if any of us goes crazy or corrupt, it has a... chain reaction."


Bronto infantry : ... Must be such a pain in the neck to be unable to keep your thoughts to yourself...


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

Cosmos:”You get used to it but we can keep private thoughts to ourselves”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Elsewhere in the camps..._
> 
> Ahrakas (@Baron Tredegar ) would receive a telepathic message from Kurt.
> 
> ...


_That is a good idea.
I think I should be the one to explain things to Jin. He believes I am sorta the leader of this whole thing._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _That is a good idea.
> I think I should be the one to explain things to Jin. He believes I am sorta the leader of this whole thing._


Kurt telepathically replied.

_"Understood.  Just... tread VERY carefully when the time comes for the, uh, eldritch bombshell - a fact that I will suspect will actually be necessary at some point.  You never know how readily someone will believe that THAT guy - erm, Cooper's true identity that is - is on the good guy's side, or that he could get bound up at all."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt telepathically replied.
> 
> _"Understood.  Just... tread VERY carefully when the time comes for the, uh, eldritch bombshell - a fact that I will suspect will actually be necessary at some point.  You never know how readily someone will believe that THAT guy - erm, Cooper's true identity that is - is on the good guy's side, or that he could get bound up at all."_


_And also the fact that technically Cooper is two people right now._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _And also the fact that technically Cooper is two people right now._


_"It was actually Pavlin that is two people at the moment, remember?  If Cooper's past reality self had broken free instead of Pavlin's, we wouldn't be in even a fraction of the trouble we're in right now."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"It was actually Pavlin that is two people at the moment, remember?  If Cooper's past reality self had broken free instead of Pavlin's, we wouldn't be in even a fraction of the trouble we're in right now."_


(oops my bad)


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*I was synchronized with the stars but I didn’t know that*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : Mr. Jin made a *public* example of himself so we wouldn't follow his mistakes. But there's more than just that... it also ties to his teachings, his experience, among our people.
> 
> He pauses again to check on his wrist device.
> 
> ...


The three taurs look at Klaxon ( @Firuthi Dragovic ) and Choco ( @Amepix ).

Reindeer druid : That's his origin of how he got to his teachings now, for us to follow. Himself, as a public example.

The younger scout looks a bit sad at that, feeling sorry for Jin.


----------



## Universe (Dec 28, 2022)

*I could hear the stars speaking to me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The three taurs look at Klaxon ( @Firuthi Dragovic ) and Choco ( @Amepix ).
> 
> Reindeer druid : That's his origin of how he got to his teachings now, for us to follow. Himself, as a public example.
> 
> The younger scout looks a bit sad at that, feeling sorry for Jin.


Klaxon: "Oof."

Klaxon didn't really have words to add to that.  He did think of something else...

Klaxon: "He owns his mistake. That's a vast improvement over some of my siblings... with a humiliation like that, Paxton would probably have done everything in his power to deny that he caused it."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Oof."
> 
> Klaxon didn't really have words to add to that.  He did think of something else...
> 
> Klaxon: "He owns his mistake. That's a vast improvement over some of my siblings... with a humiliation like that, Paxton would probably have done everything in his power to deny that he caused it."


Reindeer druid : ... And, I believe he also already told you and Choco here of the elemental eggs. So, yeah. It's thanks to him that we are now guardians and protectors of the eggs, too.

He looks over the two fennecs.

Reindeer druid : How's it coming along for you, by the way ?

The older fennec blushes a bit.

Fennec scout 2 : ... About 8 months, I believe...

Fennec scout 1 : Hehe, big bro gonna be a dad !

The older scout blushes more, but his smile is clearly that of happiness.


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

*I was trying to think when I heard my name whispered in my ear* “who said that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Reindeer druid : ... And, I believe he also already told you and Choco here of the elemental eggs. So, yeah. It's thanks to him that we are now guardians and protectors of the eggs, too.
> 
> He looks over the two fennecs.
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "Congratulations."

Klaxon HAD to know.

Klaxon: "So... where I'm from, there's a lot more put into identifying the baby and being sure of its well-being during the pregnancy. So I have to ask - do you name the children before they're born, and are you given some inkling of what the child will be like while they're still inside you?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was trying to think when I heard my name whispered in my ear* “who said that?”


Universe heard more whispers, practically on the telepathic level.

Whispers: "We are but another piece of reality. The more... distant parts.  The stars."


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe heard more whispers, practically on the telepathic level.
> 
> Whispers: "We are but another piece of reality. The more... distant parts.  The stars."


*I was honestly a bit freaked out*


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

_“how can I hear you I’ve never been able to do this before?”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "Congratulations."
> 
> Klaxon HAD to know.
> 
> Klaxon: "So... where I'm from, there's a lot more put into identifying the baby and being sure of its well-being during the pregnancy. So I have to ask - do you name the children before they're born, and are you given some inkling of what the child will be like while they're still inside you?"


Fennec scout 2 : ... Well, the child could be of any species, regardless of the parent, or parents. The four generals among us taurs ? Dantomus, Sapphael, Francesca and Galaxy. All Mr. Jin's children. All born from his eggs. He's an elephant... well, a shapeshifter. He has three forms, which I'm sure Klaxon knows. Elephant, boar and orca. But his four children ? Completely different species.

Did he say 'eggs' ? As in, plural ?

Fennec scout 2 : And the elements too. For example... I don't have any element, so my egg is that of a cockatrice. Cockatrice, not basilisk. Reason is, I'm clearly not one with physical toughness. I'm better off staying focused and not getting distracted. Now... that's me. No element. But my child, I don't know what species they're gonna be, or if they're gonna have elemental powers. It's impossible to tell.

He shrugs.

Fennec scout 2 : ... As for naming our kids, we kinda wait until after the kids are born first. And we choose the name in our language, obviously. Only a few chooses their name in this language to better communicate with others. But, I guess if I have a son, I might name him Klax, heh. And if I have a daughter... Klaxeka, maybe ?... I think you know who I'm getting these names after.

He smiles, grateful.

Fennec scout 2 : Thanks for your help with the assassin. I was honestly pretty worried at the weird-ass power being used there, and thought I wasn't gonna make it out alive.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was honestly a bit freaked out*


Whispers: _"At ease."_



Universe said:


> _“how can I hear you I’ve never been able to do this before?”_


Whispers: _"We only speak to those who can already hear reality.  Even then, we don't tend to have a lot to say, except to specific individuals.  Solstice and his understudy Equinox are usually the only ones among your people with whom we speak."_


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Whispers: _"At ease."_
> 
> 
> Whispers: _"We only speak to those who can already hear reality.  Even then, we don't tend to have a lot to say, except to specific individuals.  Solstice and his understudy Equinox are usually the only ones among your people with whom we speak."_


_“It’s an honor to be sure” _*I said with Cosmos able to hear them too but was giving me privacy*


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

_“Have you ever seen a celestial reality dragon hybrid before? because that’s what I am.”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“It’s an honor to be sure” _*I said with Cosmos able to hear them too but was giving me privacy*





Universe said:


> _“Have you ever seen a celestial reality dragon hybrid before? because that’s what I am.”_


Whispers: _"You are the first, yes?  Which would mean Sol is a quarter reality dragon himself."_

The whispers hesitated.

Whispers: _"Anyways, there are two reasons we chose to reach out to you, rather than to Solstice or Equinox.  First, we saw six majestic beings flying this way... that have power comparable to the reality dragons, but have no affiliation with the dragons, Cosmos, or the five Old Ones that are tied to the dragons.  They do have a tie to a friend of the Old Ones, though.  You need to tell the dragons to respect these six.  No attempts at bragging, no putdowns.  Understood?"_


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Whispers: _"You are the first, yes?  Which would mean Sol is a quarter reality dragon himself."_
> 
> The whispers hesitated.
> 
> Whispers: _"Anyways, there are two reasons we chose to reach out to you, rather than to Solstice or Equinox.  First, we saw six majestic beings flying this way... that have power comparable to the reality dragons, but have no affiliation with the dragons, Cosmos, or the five Old Ones that are tied to the dragons.  They do have a tie to a friend of the Old Ones, though.  You need to tell the dragons to respect these six.  No attempts at bragging, no putdowns.  Understood?"_


Cosmos:_”hi I can hear you I’m not in the mood for bragging”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

*I frowned at Nydos*


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

*Cosmos was actually in a good mood* Cosmos:_”good to hear from you again”_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> Cosmos:_”hi I can hear you I’m not in the mood for bragging”_





Universe said:


> *Cosmos was actually in a good mood* Cosmos:_”good to hear from you again”_


Whispers: _"Good to speak with you again.  So... it turns out the second matter, I can share with you as well."_

The whispers briefly paused.

Whispers: _"When the two wars are over... the stars will be right.  Will be right, for the five that call you 'brother' to return.  They are doing their best to plan for a safe return... but there is one complication.  They have celestial dragon domains.  They will not be able to keep them when they return."_

The whispers hesitated again.

Whispers: _"Several of them already have solid understudies who are ready.  Equinox... is only ready to handle the star domain, leaving the sun domain undecided.  Also, the energy domain does not have a successor.  War, artisan, travel, they all have successors ready to go.  Just sun and energy are left out."_

There was another pause.

Whispers: _"I wanted to know what Nebula thinks of godly duties.  Because Sol might be a candidate for the sun domain, but leaving Nebula out of this is improper.  We can't speak to her proper, so it falls on you to get an opinion."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : ... Well, the child could be of any species, regardless of the parent, or parents. The four generals among us taurs ? Dantomus, Sapphael, Francesca and Galaxy. All Mr. Jin's children. All born from his eggs. He's an elephant... well, a shapeshifter. He has three forms, which I'm sure Klaxon knows. Elephant, boar and orca. But his four children ? Completely different species.
> 
> Did he say 'eggs' ? As in, plural ?
> 
> ...


Fennec scout 2 : Anyway, that's about it with our tradition regarding the kids. Anything else you (( @Firuthi Dragovic )) wanna ask ? I'm all ears.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : Anyway, that's about it with our tradition regarding the kids. Anything else you (( @Firuthi Dragovic )) wanna ask ? I'm all ears.


Klaxon: "No other questions right now.  We'll want to talk about lighter things than what's coming, but no further questions on that subject."

Klaxon hesitated.

Klaxon: "You're welcome, by the way. You run into a lot of bizarre powers in my line of work, I've been lucky to encounter that power once or twice... or unlucky, depending on your perspective."


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Whispers: _"Good to speak with you again.  So... it turns out the second matter, I can share with you as well."_
> 
> The whispers briefly paused.
> 
> ...


_“Ok I can try”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "No other questions right now.  We'll want to talk about lighter things than what's coming, but no further questions on that subject."
> 
> Klaxon hesitated.
> 
> Klaxon: "You're welcome, by the way. You run into a lot of bizarre powers in my line of work, I've been lucky to encounter that power once or twice... or unlucky, depending on your perspective."


Fennec scout 2 : ... Oh, that reminds me. Usually, in the evening, after dinner, Ms. Galaxy would sing for us. Uh, like... a sort of good-luck pray, I suppose. But, given that the attack happens early tonight, and with her praying like that, I don't want her to try to sing anyway. She needs some rest.

Fennec scout 1 : Miss Nebula Wolf sings beautifully !

The younger fennec chirps up, wagging his tail excitedly.
Klaxon might have caught wind of those evenings when he rested at the buffalo's house at nights. He'd see that it's usually a sort of battle hymn. And whenever she does, it's accompanied by the nebula clouds and aurora waves coming off her fur coat as well as descending from the sky. Almost as if she's singing to the stars, to the beyond as well.
Her voice, capable of reaching out to literally outside the perimeter of the taurs' territory.

Fennec scout 2 : ... Well, I've always enjoyed her singing, but since she needs her break, may I take the honor ?

He scratches the back of his ears.

Fennec scout 2 : Think of it as a lullaby for my little one too...

Reindeer druid : Careful buddy, or you're gonna melt your own heart first before you melt others, hehe.


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

*I could hear my sister’s prayer from the point of view of the stars*


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

“For my family adoptive and biological”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I could hear my sister’s prayer from the point of view of the stars*





Universe said:


> “For my family adoptive and biological”


Universe, and whoever else could listen to the stars... could actually hear several voices, as if in response to a call.

_"Vòng tay ta nắm nối tròn một vòng tử sinh..."
("Death and living, we are always one...")_

That language is definitely the taurs' native language, no doubt about it.
And that 'call'... seems to come from the planet where the main force of the taurs is.


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Universe, and whoever else could listen to the stars... could actually hear several voices, as if in response to a call.
> 
> _"Vòng tay ta nắm nối tròn một vòng tử sinh..."
> ("Death and living, we are always one...")_
> ...


*I knew at that moment I would fight there was no doubt in my heart that I would get rid of all the slavers on this planet*


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

“I hear you sister”


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

_“I need to fight for both families biological and adoptive I can’t bear to see anyone else as slaves powers or no powers I will fight”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

*I made sure that Jin could hear this I had no doubt that I was going to fight for freedom* _“no one else is going to become a slave on my watch mortal or god powers or no powers they are all the same to me my son needs to grow up in a better universe where everyone gets along I’ll see to it”_


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

_“I know I wish for everyone to get along but the truth is not everyone gets along I understand that now I’ve known that for a while now and I didn’t want it to be true but who am I kidding it’s true even if I don’t like it I need to get my war face on”_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The three taurs look at Klaxon ( @Firuthi Dragovic ) and Choco ( @Amepix ).
> 
> Reindeer druid : That's his origin of how he got to his teachings now, for us to follow. Himself, as a public example.
> 
> The younger scout looks a bit sad at that, feeling sorry for Jin.


Choco was silent as he thought about that origin. Overconfidence was something deadly indeed, as no matter how powerful of good at something you are, you can always lose. Nobody was invincible, no matter what anyone may think.


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

*I almost walked straight into a tree*


----------



## Universe (Dec 29, 2022)

“Not this time tree”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Fennec scout 2 : ... Oh, that reminds me. Usually, in the evening, after dinner, Ms. Galaxy would sing for us. Uh, like... a sort of good-luck pray, I suppose. But, given that the attack happens early tonight, and with her praying like that, I don't want her to try to sing anyway. She needs some rest.
> 
> Fennec scout 1 : Miss Nebula Wolf sings beautifully !
> 
> ...


Klaxon: "I think it would be fitting."

Klaxon was willing to let the fennec go ahead, but he did not want to come off as demanding it.

Klaxon: "It would be fitting for you to sing."


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

*I tried to find the earth camp*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Klaxon: "I think it would be fitting."
> 
> Klaxon was willing to let the fennec go ahead, but he did not want to come off as demanding it.
> 
> Klaxon: "It would be fitting for you to sing."


The fennec blushes even more. But it's quite easy to tell that he has his child in mind, too, when thinking about this.

Fennec scout 2 : ... Well, alright... this is one of our classics. It goes by, "The Great Circle of the Taurs".

He sits on his back legs, then clasps his hands and front legs together a few times as if to get the rhythm. Then he begins the song.




The other taurs also clap their hands and front legs together to make the rhythm going, too.
_"From jungled hill to the distant sea,_
_We form a giant circle to reunite our country,
From far and wide, we now return,
With joy, like a sandstorm, to the far horizons,_
_Let's now join hands : The Great Circle of the Taurs."_

_"From North to South, we all join hands,_
_From fields long abandoned to mountainous lands,
We'll ford deep streams, climb over hills,
From hamlets to the cities, We embrace with glee
An eternal circle : Dead and living, one are we."_​Soon, a few taurs from outside the tent join in with the claps too. Among them is a fox shaman, a shark mage, a deer gunner and a snow leopard huntress (the team that was with Nydos and Oliver earlier).
Even Jin and the four generals have come, too.
From the look on their face, they're happy and proud.
Proud of who they are, proud of the fennec, and happy for the fennec.
He's been 8 months far along now, after all.
_"Flags in the wind, happy nights and days,
Of one blood our hearts ablaze,
Reconciled, a new day.
Hamlet, town now joined as one,
Remember the dead as we bask in the sun,_
_And one by one, we spread our smiles."_​This is the taurs' true strength, indeed.
Not godlike powers among the stars.
Simply the strength of the people united together.
Even before what may very well be the last battle, where they don't even expect to walk out alive... they have faith in each other.


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

*I finally found it and came into the camp* “daddy I’m here to fight no doubt”


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

“I am here to fight for both families adoptive and biological freedom is everyone’s right”


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

*I still had my Aurora aura*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I finally found it and came into the camp* “daddy I’m here to fight no doubt”





Universe said:


> “I am here to fight for both families adoptive and biological freedom is everyone’s right”





Universe said:


> *I still had my Aurora aura*


Thankfully Universe doesn't interrupt the song, and his presence doesn't distract anyone. Everyone's paying attention to the fennec's performance right now.
Though Universe might see that he's at the tent for the other reinforcement instead of the earth camp. 
Jin quickly and quietly gets Universe to a side, away from the crowd.

Jin : Good to hear that. Because I don't want another outburst from you or any of the dragons about "why can't people just get along ?", alright son ?

He then sees Universe's aura, but... isn't too surprised. He saw Universe's rainbow-colored glow before, anyway.

Jin : ... What's with this now, son ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Thankfully Universe doesn't interrupt the song, and his presence doesn't distract anyone. Everyone's paying attention to the fennec's performance right now.
> Though Universe might see that he's at the tent for the other reinforcement instead of the earth camp.
> Jin quickly and quietly gets Universe to a side, away from the crowd.
> 
> ...


“I apparently synchronized my energy with the stars and I heard them I heard the stars which was new for me but it was very comforting I know that not everyone gets along and I’m strangely ok with that because that’s the truth and I’m all about the truth I wouldn’t be able to say it if it weren’t the truth  alive or dead we are one right?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

*I looked like I was ashamed of myself* “freedom belongs to everyone right daddy?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I apparently synchronized my energy with the stars and I heard them I heard the stars which was new for me but it was very comforting I know that not everyone gets along and I’m strangely ok with that because that’s the truth and I’m all about the truth I wouldn’t be able to say it if it weren’t the truth  alive or dead we are one right?”





Universe said:


> *I looked like I was ashamed of myself* “freedom belongs to everyone right daddy?”


Jin : ... Yes. Freedom for all. But no mercy to those that think otherwise. And I'm glad you finally got it now, son.

He gently pets on the dragon's head.

Jin : Sorry that I wasn't one to comfort you. I guess being a mortal has its limits when doing anything significant for the gods, huh. Still, I'm proud of you.

He sighs.

Jin : ... Look, son. I'll tell you this. *I don't even know how many times I've wondered myself how it'd feel like to have you born from my egg, too. Hell, I wonder what if I could help the celestial dragons have a different life* after all this is over, too. Reborn through my eggs, and have a new, different, and better life. Simpler times. But it's definitely not possible. They have their duties, and I'm just asking too much.

A brief pause.

Jin : ... I love you, I really do. But you'll have to excuse me for the times I'm not at my best as a father. Right now, if we're to walk out of this shit hole all alive, I can't be at my best as a father for you. I'll have to put on a war face. Mentally prepare myself to get over any and all the kills I may have to commit to.

Then he holds on the dragon's hand.

Jin : I may still hold your hands, but we're going through the war zone, son. Not just a playground, not just somewhere beautiful. No. We're gonna walk through hell on earth. And I'm gonna need you to stay close.

He tightens his grip.

Jin : You may be a dragon, you may be a god, you may be extremely powerful on your own, but *those sons of bitches gonna have to go through your mortal father before they get to you. And I. SWEAR it.*


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Yes. Freedom for all. But no mercy to those that think otherwise. And I'm glad you finally got it now, son.
> 
> He gently pets on the dragon's head.
> 
> ...


*I hugged him* “I missed you I hated having to leave but I did it to protect you now I see that it was pointless and I’m so sorry”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged him* “I missed you I hated having to leave but I did it to protect you now I see that it was pointless and I’m so sorry”


Jin : You have your duties, kid. No need to apologize.

He hugs the dragon back.

Jin : You're a god. Your powers come with a lot of responsibility that you can't ignore. And I don't blame you.

He then pets on the dragon's tail.

Jin : ... Now then. You said your energy is in sync with the stars. This some new power you got now, kid ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : You have your duties, kid. No need to apologize.
> 
> He hugs the dragon back.
> 
> ...


“Seems like it yeah I did not know I could do that”


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

*I nuzzled his trunk*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Seems like it yeah I did not know I could do that”





Universe said:


> *I nuzzled his trunk*


Jin : ... I'm not surprised, heh. You're a god so anything goes, right ? Heh.

He lets the dragon play with his trunk.

Jin : ... But after the fight tonight, I'm still gonna take a thorough test with you and all other dragons, son. See what you can do without using powers. Because I did not make the weapons just for decoration. And like I said, I wanna make sure you're not defenseless even if your powers got shut off.

He boops the dragon.

Jin : We good on that, alright kid ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I'm not surprised, heh. You're a god so anything goes, right ? Heh.
> 
> He lets the dragon play with his trunk.
> 
> ...


*I giggled* “ok daddy”


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

“My ship has a wormhole drive I named the wormhole drive after you daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled* “ok daddy”





Universe said:


> “My ship has a wormhole drive I named the wormhole drive after you daddy”


Jin : A wormhole drive ? How does that work ?... And you really named it 'Jin', after me, son ?


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : A wormhole drive ? How does that work ?... And you really named it 'Jin', after me, son ?


“Yes daddy I named it Jin and it works by using a gravity engine to punch a temporary hole in space time allowing it to jump into hyperspace at least that’s how I think it works”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes daddy I named it Jin and it works by using a gravity engine to punch a temporary hole in space time allowing it to jump into hyperspace at least that’s how I think it works”


He chuckles.

Jin : Oh, son.

Then he clicks his tongue.

Jin : Of all the things that you can name after people in honor of them... you chose that, for me. Don't get me wrong, I'm flattered, but still, heh.


----------



## Universe (Dec 30, 2022)

“Maybe after this war we can name a planet or star after you”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Maybe after this war we can name a planet or star after you”


Jin : ... I will have to decline the offer, son. As much as I'm honored, you don't wanna name a planet after a mortal like me, just because you feel like it.

And if someone's going to telepath with him now... he finds it pointless. He just doesn't say it so the dragon wouldn't feel like getting a slap in the face.
But being named after a planet, or a star ? What good does that even do ?
Not to mention, he certainly doesn't want that kind of attention and doesn't think he's anywhere near worthy enough for it.
He can't even imagine what possible outrage might ensue among the gods and imperium just to find that a mortal's name is for a part of the multiverse, because a dragon god feels like it.
As far as he's learned, Cosmos is supposedly 'wanted' among the amphibians. And Cosmos is a reality dragon, a being of powers that almost nothing else, no-one else, can compare.
If a mortal like Jin ends up being wanted on the same level, there is almost no way he can possibly survive, and no way his family will be safe.
Honor ? Perhaps.
Risks ? Guaranteed.


----------



## Universe (Dec 31, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I will have to decline the offer, son. As much as I'm honored, you don't wanna name a mortal after me just because you feel like it.
> 
> And if someone's going to telepath with him now... he finds it pointless. He just doesn't say it so the dragon wouldn't feel like getting a slap in the face.
> But being named after a planet, or a star ? What good does that even do ?
> ...


*I sighed* “I’d thought you’d say that I’m sorry”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed* “I’d thought you’d say that I’m sorry”


Jin : Besides, son. You know your grandfather Cosmos is a 'wanted criminal' among the enemies, right ?... And he's a reality dragon. As much as I got from Oliver, reality dragons like him are extremely powerful. Probably omnipotent. And he's still being hunted.

He gestures at himself.

Jin : Now imagine all of that danger for a reality dragon... but against a mortal like me. So, that's what I mean, son. It's too dangerous.


----------



## Universe (Dec 31, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Besides, son. You know your grandfather Cosmos is a 'wanted criminal' among the enemies, right ?... And he's a reality dragon. As much as I got from Oliver, reality dragons like him are extremely powerful. Probably omnipotent. And he's still being hunted.
> 
> He gestures at himself.
> 
> Jin : Now imagine all of that danger for a reality dragon... but against a mortal like me. So, that's what I mean, son. It's too dangerous.


“I understand daddy It’s been so long I sometimes forget time for us isn’t the same for you”


----------



## Universe (Dec 31, 2022)

*I sighed* “my grandfather is very kind you’ve seen how nice he is right”


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I understand daddy It’s been so long I sometimes forget time for us isn’t the same for you”





Universe said:


> *I sighed* “my grandfather is very kind you’ve seen how nice he is right”


Jin : I know son. I know. But, unfortunately, being kind doesn't make it safe for him from those amphibians.

He holds on the dragon's hand.

Jin : ... War comes from inequality. But at the same time war leads to equality. Sad truth, huh.


----------



## Universe (Dec 31, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I know son. I know. But, unfortunately, being kind doesn't make it safe for him from those amphibians.
> 
> He holds on the dragon's hand.
> 
> Jin : ... War comes from inequality. But at the same time war leads to equality. Sad truth, huh.


“I guess so” *I sighed sadly* “I know some people can’t handle the truth but that doesn’t make it not true”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 1, 2023)

_Ahrakas suddenly falls to his knees._
I amar prestar aen.

The world is changed.

Han matho ne nen.

I feel it in the water.

Han mathon ned cae.

I feel it in the earth.

A han noston ned gwilith.

I smell it in the air.

Much that once was is lost, for none now live who remember it.

_(Farewll FAF)_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 1, 2023)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas suddenly falls to his knees._
> I amar prestar aen.
> 
> The world is changed.
> ...





			https://furrypile.co.uk/threads/andromeda-an-inter-reality-crisis.5326/
		


(Farewell here, but moving there, bud)


----------

